# Hardware price list/spec sheet



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*HARDWARE PRICE LIST*



*-|PROCESSORS|--|GRAPHICS CARDS|--|KEYBOARD AND MICE|-*

*-|MOTHERBOARDs|--|PRE-Configured PCs|-*​
(Click to open)


Last Post Update - 13/07/2011


*Courtesy:*
SMC International
Lynx-India
TheITWares​





*Disclaimer :* The prices shown in here are indicative only - Actual prices may vary from place to place.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*

*Spreadsheet:*

[gs]0AnfcPURT8dHodEk5SEVqRXktUUNpT3k2RnIwOVkwT1E[/gs]​


			
				Build Your Rig! said:
			
		

> Build Your Rig!
> Update Form.
> Responses.
> 
> Courtesy and a big thanks to: *nbaztec*


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*

*PROCESSORS:*

*INTEL*
Core i7 2600k 3.4GHz @ 15.9k
Core i7 2600 3.4GHz @ 14.6k

Core i5 2500k 3.3GHz @ 10.8k
Core i5 2500 3.3GHz @ 10.2k
Core i5 2400 3.1GHz @ 9.3k
Core i5 2300 2.8GHz @ 9k

Core i3 2100 3.1GHz @ 5.5k

*AMD*
Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3GHz @ 9.8k
Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz @ 8.8k
Phenom II X6 1075T 3GHz @ 8.4k
Phenom II X6 1055T @ 8k

Phenom II X4 970 3.5GHz @ 8.8k
Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz @ 6.4k
Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz @ 5.5k

Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz @ 4.8k
Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4k

Athlon II X3 445 3.1GHz @ 3.4k
Athlon II X2 255 3.1GHz @ 2.8k

*APUs*
AMD A8 3850 2.9GHz @ 7k
AMD A6 3650 2.6GHz @ 5.9k


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*

*GRAPHICS CARDS:*

*AMD*
MSI R6970 2GB LIGHTNING @ 22.5k
MSI HD6970 2GB @ 20.5k
Sapphire HD6970 2GB @ 21.6k

MSI R6950 2GB Twin Frozr II @ 15.4k
MSI R6950 2GB Twin Froti III PE @ 16k
Sapphire HD6950 2GB @ 16k

Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 13.5k

Sapphire HD6870 1GB @ 11.4k
Sapphire HD6870 1GB VAPOR-X @ 12.1k
MSI R6870 Twin Frozr @ 12.7k
Sapphire HD6870 1GB TOXIC @ 13.4k

MSI HD6850 1GB Cyclone PE @ 9.8k
Sapphire HD6850 1GB @ 9.5k
Sapphire HD6850 1GB TOXIC @ 10.8k

Sapphire HD6770 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.1k
Sapphire HD6750 1GB GDDR5 @ 6k

MSI HD6670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.6k
MSI R6570 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.3k

MSI R6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 3.1k


*nVidia*
MSI GTX580 1.5GB Twin Frozr II @ 25.9k
MSI GTX580 1.5GB LIGHTNING @ 29.5k
Zotac GTX580 1.5GB @ 28.6k

MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr II @ 19.7k
Zotac GTX570 @ 20.3k

MSI GTX560Ti 1GB Twin Frozr II @ 13.9k
MSI GTX560Ti 1GB Hawk @ 14.5k
Zotac GTX560Ti 1GB @ 14.3k
MSI GTX560 Ti 1GB Twin Frozr II GE @ 15.6k
Zotac GTX560Ti 1GB AMP! @ 15.6k

MSI GTX550Ti 1GB Cyclone II @ 8.4k

ZOTAC GeForce GT 520 1GB GDDR3 @ 3.1k


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*

*MOTHERBOARDs:*

*INTEL*

*Z68*
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R @ 11.3k
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4 @ 13.2k
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD7 @ 19.7k

ASUS P8Z68-V @ 12k
ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z @ 12.7k
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO @ 13.2k
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z @ 25.4k

*P67*
ASUS P8P67-M @ 7.9k
MSI P67A-GD55 @ 9.3k
Gigabyte P67A-UD3R @ 9.8k

*H67*
Intel DH67VR @ 4.6k

MSI H67MA-E35 @ 4.7k
Gigabyte H67M-D2 @ 5.4k

ASUS P8H67-M LX @ 6k
ASUS P8H67-M LE @ 6.4k

*H61*
Intel DH61WW @ 3.2k

ASUS P8H61-M PLUS @ 3.3K
ASUS P8H61-M LE @ 3.5K

Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2 @ 3.4k
MSI H61M-E23 @ 3.5k


*AMD*

*990FX*
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX @ 13.75k

*890FX*
MSI 890FXA-GD65 @ 9.1k
MSI 890FXA-GD70 @ 10.2k

*890GX*
Biostar 890GXE @ 6.5k
Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H @ 7.5k
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7.5k
ASUS M4A89GTD-PROU3 @ 8.4k

*880G*
ASUS M4A88T M LE @ 4.4k
ASUS M4A88T M @ 4.8k
ASUS M4A88T M/USB3 @ 5.7k

Gigabyte MA880GM-UD2H @ 4k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L @ 4.4k
Gigabyte MA880GM-USB3 @ 5.2k

MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3.5k
MSI 880GM-E41 @ 3.7k
MSI 880GMA-E35 @ 4.9k
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5k
MSI 880GMA-E55 @ 5.5k

*740/780G*
ASUS M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k

Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.4k
Gigabyte GA- MA78LMT-S2P @ 2.8k

Biostar 780L3 @ 2.4k


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*

*KEYBOARD AND MICE:*

*COMBO*
iBall Cherry @ 0.8k
iBall Optical Elite @ 0.8k
iBall CDS-243 @ 1.4k
iBall Cordless Couple @ 1.6k

Logitech MK200 @ 0.8k
Logitech MK320 Laser @ 1.8k
Logitech MK710 Laser @ 5k
Logitech MX5500 Revolution Laser @ 7.6k

Microsoft Wired Desktop 500 @ 0.6k
Microsoft Desktop 1000 @ 2k
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 3000 Laser @ 2.9k
Microsoft Laser Desktop 7000 @ 5k


*KEYBOARDS*
iBall Amazer @ 0.4k
iBall Flair @ 0.4k
iBall Soft Touch @ 0.5k
iBall Li'l Wonder Wireless @ 5k

Logitech K120 @ 0.3k
Logitech K200 @ 0.4k
Logitech K350 Wireless @ 3k
Logitech G110 @ 3.6k
Logitech G15 @ 4k

Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
Microsoft Sidewinder X4 @ 2k
Microsoft Reclusa @ 3.4k
Microsoft Natural 4000 @ 4k
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 @ 4.8k

Razer Arctosa @ 4k


*MICE*
iBall Laser Designer @ 0.5k
iBall Freedom Wireless @ 0.8k
iBall Nano Wireless @ 1.3k

Gigabyte M6800 @ 0.65k
Gigabyte M6880 Laser @ 0.85k

Logitech M310 Wireless Laser @ 1.1k
Logitech MX518 Laser @ 1.2k
Logitech M55B Wireless Laser @ 2.9k
Logitech G9X @ 5.4k

Microsoft Arc Wireless Laser @ 3.2k
Microsoft Sidewinder X8 Wireless Laser @ 3.8k

Razer Abyssus @ 1.4k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Lachesis Laser @ 3.6k
Razer Naga Laser @ 3.6k
Razer Kone Laser @ 5.5k
Razer Mamba Wireless Laser @ 5.8k

SteelSeries Kinzu @ 2.1k
SteelSeries Ikari @ 3k
SteelSeries XAI Laser @ 5k


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*

*PRE-Configured PCs:*

*#1 MEGA Gaming PC (INTEL) 75k*

Core i7 2600k @ 15.9k
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 2k
MSI HD6970 2GB @ 20.5k
Corsair GS 600W @ 4k
CoolerMaster CM690 II Advanced (Transparent Side panel) @ 5k
BenQ G2222HDL FULL HD LED @ 8.5k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Logitech G110 @ 3.6k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1k

Total = Rs. 75,000


*#2 Gaming PC (INTEL) 65k*

Core i5 2500k @ 10.8K
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 2k
MSI R6950 2GB Twin Frozr II OC @ 15.4k
Corsair GS 600W @ 4.8k
CoolerMaster CM690 II Advanced (Transparent Side panel) @ 5k
BenQ G2222HDL FULL HD LED @ 8.5k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Logitech G110 @ 3.6k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1k

Total = Rs. 65,200


*#3 Gaminc PC (AMD) 50k*

Phenom II X4 955B.E. @ 5.5k
MSI 880GMA-E45 USB3.0 @ 4.7k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 2k
Sapphire HD 6950 1GB @ 13.5k
Corsair GS 600W @ 4k
CoolerMaster CM690 II Advanced (Transparent Side panel) @ 5k
BenQ G2222HDL FULL HD LED @ 8.5k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
MS Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1k

Total = Rs. 50,100


*#4 Budget Gaminc PC (INTEL) 45k*

Core i5 2400 @ 9.3k
MSI H67MA-E35 @ 4.9k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 2k
MSI R6850 1GB Cyclone PE @ 9.8k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
BenQ G2222HDL FULL HD LED @ 8.5k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop @ 1.4k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1k

Total = Rs. 44,800


*#5 Budget Gaming PC (AMD) 40k*

Phenom II X4 955B.E. @ 5.5k
MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3.5k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 2k
MSI R6850 1GB Cyclone PE @ 9.8k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
BenQ G2222HDL FULL HD LED @ 8.5k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop @ 1.4k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1k

Total = Rs. 39,900


* #6 Low Budget Gaming PC (AMD) 35k*

Athlon II X4 635 @ 4k
MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3.5k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 2k
MSI R6850 1GB Cyclone PE @ 9.8k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
BenQ G2220HD FULL HD LCD @ 7k
Seagate 500GB @ 1.7k
Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop @ 1.4k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1k

Total = Rs. 34,400


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*

blank post added


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*

blank post added


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hardware spec sheet/price update*

blank post added


----------



## Bandu (Aug 22, 2008)

You might as well compare with www.theitwares.com.

For ex. I find C2D E7200 at 5.475 there.

- Bandu.


----------



## george101 (Aug 23, 2008)

thanx.......


----------



## azzu (Aug 24, 2008)

e2180 wasnt 2.8k ?


----------



## Rishu (Aug 24, 2008)

NICE good job bro........

would the prices fall in sept 1st week??

N is Q9550 of 14.8k????? r u sure ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 24, 2008)

azzu said:


> e2180 wasnt 2.8k ?




No, that was the 2160



Rishu said:


> NICE good job bro........
> 
> would the prices fall in sept 1st week??
> 
> N is Q9550 of 14.8k????? r u sure ??





110% sure.

And the prices just fell, whaddya expect they are on a rampage for cutting prices?

It'll take another month or two for a further decline in prices(I mean some Rs 500-1000 rather than Rs 50-150)


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks 
good work comp@ddict


----------



## x3060 (Sep 1, 2008)

i think it would be wise if you can move it in hardware thread, and there is already one running there , if my thoughts are right.

good effort mate...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 1, 2008)

I just tried to make it more simpler, so a person can just look at the list instead of asking and waiting for a reply or going through pages of posts.

P.S.-I'll be updating soon.


----------



## george101 (Sep 1, 2008)

great work...


----------



## nvidia (Sep 1, 2008)

> Sapphire 3870 512MB DDR4 @ 11.9k


DDR4? Is it better than the 4850?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

nvidia said:


> DDR4? Is it better than the 4850?



it suxxx in india.

elsewhere its an AWSSOME competition to 9600GT being in same price with GDDR4 ram (which is an intermediate b/w 3 & 5).

But now, HD3850 is making a gr8 mark in india @ 6.5K pwning 9600GSO.


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 1, 2008)

i regularly visit theitwares and computerwarehousepricelist for the latest prices..


----------



## Rishu (Sep 2, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> i regularly visit theitwares and computerwarehousepricelist for the latest prices..



tell me the latest prices of intel quad processors please??
n name site please.... i cn 't wait more .. i hv 2 buy a pc...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> it suxxx in india.
> 
> elsewhere its an AWSSOME competition to 9600GT being in same price with GDDR4 ram (which is an intermediate b/w 3 & 5).
> 
> But now, HD3850 is making a gr8 mark in india @ 6.5K pwning 9600GSO.




HD 3850 is @ 6k
9600 GSO @ 6.4k
*9600GT @ 6k*



Rishu said:


> tell me the latest prices of intel quad processors please??
> n name site please.... i cn 't wait more .. i hv 2 buy a pc...




DUDE, the prices that have been mentioned by me in the beginning are the latest, not falling by more than 100 bucks from what has been typed down there.

And if you wanna noe a gud site, 

www.lynx-india.com


----------



## monkey (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to confirm this: Sapphire is officially represented in India by Aditya Infotech and today they told me that they will not support any card bought through Lynx. Does that mean Lynx is importing stuff from the grey market or is there any other distributor which sell Sapphire GFX cards for much less? Aditya guys told me that its impossible to get Sapphire's 4850 for less than 10,800/- then how come Lynx is selling for such low price? I wonder.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ thats definitely spam!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 10, 2008)

^I hate them..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/43large.png


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 10, 2008)

^ Ya. Very thoughtful


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

[OT] Are we running short of moderators? Because ideally, if such messages are reported, its the moderators duty to delete the post. And I reported the post a couple of hours ago. [/OT]


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't want to say anything against mod...but..

Digit Forum needs Mod like *Krazzy Warrior*..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 12, 2008)

Seriously I request more ppl to help out, this thread to be made most useful, so that we can use it later and don't have to start new threads for just asking the prices, makes life easier too.


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 12, 2008)

Quite har RnD u have done mate... 

amazing...

thx

Parth.


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 15, 2008)

Y don't u edit ur 1st post, n include all Prices list there ! 
So it will be easy to check all the Prices together, not to see next pages for prices of other stuff !

Just a suggestion though !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 15, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Arrey yaar akela kitna poochtach karoonga, koi toh madat ke liye hona chahiye.
> 
> Make most out of this.
> 
> ...



plz mention the link or location city shop


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 16, 2008)

anujsaini said:


> Y don't u edit ur 1st post, n include all Prices list there !
> So it will be easy to check all the Prices together, not to see next pages for prices of other stuff !
> 
> Just a suggestion though !



+1 why dont you update the price in the first post itself. it will fulfill the purpose of this thread.

because when people start to ask quesitons it will run into many pages and there is also a similar thread running under Hardware section.

So it will be good if you update the first post instead (atleast daily)


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 16, 2008)

I've done it, nice suggestion, better if u'd have helped in the list but thnx anywayz


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2008)

ADD, *EVGA 9800GTX+ SC* :- *15k*(incl. of all taxes)


----------



## Pompy (Sep 17, 2008)

monkey said:


> I want to confirm this: Sapphire is officially represented in India by Aditya Infotech and today they told me that they will not support any card bought through Lynx. Does that mean Lynx is importing stuff from the grey market or is there any other distributor which sell Sapphire GFX cards for much less? Aditya guys told me that its impossible to get Sapphire's 4850 for less than 10,800/- then how come Lynx is selling for such low price? I wonder.



aa Haa ,
         So Aditya Infotech thats Sells All the High End Cards Via Me In chandigarh Told you That I Do Import Of These Cards And they will not support ,Which idiot said that in aditya infotech .I need to Break His Head . .Hell Yes i Sell all Cards From Them to all People  ,this is a Funny World My God


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Pompy said:


> aa Haa ,
> So Aditya Infotech thats Sells All the High End Cards Via Me In chandigarh Told you That I Do Import Of These Cards And they will not support ,Which idiot said that in aditya infotech .I need to Break His Head . .Hell Yes i Sell all Cards From Them to all People  ,this is a Funny World My God


Who are you really?


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 17, 2008)

He is the owner of Lynx-india website --Mr. Amarbir Singh if i am not wrong.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 18, 2008)

Pompy said:


> aa Haa ,
> So Aditya Infotech thats Sells All the High End Cards Via Me In chandigarh Told you That I Do Import Of These Cards And they will not support ,Which idiot said that in aditya infotech .I need to Break His Head . .Hell Yes i Sell all Cards From Them to all People  ,this is a Funny World My God




its happen some time i faced the same problem when i going to buy my CPU in 2006 Nov that time all CPU rate r very high in C2D i asked one dealer wat is the price of C2D E6600 he told me 18000 and there is only two cpu r present in U.P distributor    and u needed to order then i go to my dealer asked the after he confirm the price of CPU told me 16000 with tax then told previous dealer about the price wat he said ur CPU is grey market there is no warranty and illegal channel bla bla.Lot of  illiterate people r selling Computer good without any knowledge about computer.Sab jahil aur gamar hai


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, last time I went to the shop to ask for  p45 chipset based mobo, they said

"Abhi toh nahi hai, 865 chalega???"


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

Guys do you think I shud try maintaining this thread, i mean is it any use tell me honestly, cause once I add monitors and hdd aftr my xms(going on) then it'll really be complete!


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Guys do you think I shud try maintaining this thread, i mean is it any use tell me honestly, cause once I add monitors and hdd aftr my xms(going on) then it'll really be complete!


C'mon don't be selfish.

This thread is helping a lot of people like me to gain some insights in hardware pricing and quality.

BTW you can't close a thread, only moderators can, and they rarely close sticky threads as they are very important.

Just try to use the knowledge to help people out.

CHOW!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

I dun wanna close this thread god no aftr all i went through to get them proper and the prices up.
I mean I need some ppl to just post up some prices of components that r not there, to help, understand


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 20, 2008)

hi pal... when you are updating your first post.. please include the line 

"PRICES UPDATED AS ON ........... AT ...................."

this would be really beneficial.. your thread is very good and it will help us a lot in finding out the latest prices immediately without wandering over many pages.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

Thnx, I'm on it...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Guys do you think I shud try maintaining this thread, i mean is it any use tell me honestly, cause once I add monitors and hdd aftr my xms(going on) then it'll really be complete!



Good idea! But don't u think we need some real pricing here? I mean, u r posting the price list from Lynx-india, i can post from itwares, Does  that sounds  good. 
Get real dude, if we wanna check these prices, we will surf lynx-india by ourselves. 

  The best would be if u post the street prices directly quoted from shops. Like for delhi people, prices shall be from Nehru Place, form Mumbai people - Lamington road, for Kolkata - Chandi Chowk or where ever the market is for rest of the cities.

With this kind of list one can easily hunt down the best of the best prices.
This will give our dear digitians a better idea about what is cheaper where like some products are cheaper in Mumbai whereas same is much more expensive in Kolkata & New Delhi & they can bargain into their cities too.
I hope u get the drift.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

Well then we'll need ppl from all these places.
And I'll add the VAT of the prices existing, so they'll actually be the prices u'll get it for from a vendor(if lucky, then lesser)


Just ADD 4% for VAT.

Oye, check this, interesting:

*xtreview.com/images/intel-pentium-e5200-01.gif


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmm, not got all the details, plz guys try to find out abt the brand.
I've seen G45 motherboards @ 6.5-7k.
See www.techshop.in and other sites and confirm, then I'll add alongwith the brand, and plz keep responding......

thnx for all ur support till now and for the future too


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2008)

Just Visited Chandni Chawk in Kolkata Today, here's some price quotes without V.A.T(add 4% to the prices)

1.Intel E8400:

Berlia Compu System-7,550/-
Supreme IT Mall-7,300/-
Velocity Compu System-7,400/-

2.ASUS P5Q Mobo:

Berlia Compu System-N.A
Supreme IT Mall-N.A
Velocity Compu System-8,800/-

3. 2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM:

Berlia Compu System-1,950/-
Supreme IT Mall-1750/-
Velocity Compu System-1,800/-

4.Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w P.S.U:

Berlia Compu System-Never heard of it!!
Supreme IT Mall-Same!!
Velocity Compu System-6,700/-

5.Cooler Master Centurian 534+:

Berlia Compu System-N.A
Supreme IT Mall-N.A
Velocity Compu System-N.A

6.Seagate 500GB Hard Drive:

Berlia Compu System-2,750/-
Supreme IT Mall-2,775/-
Velocity Compu System-2,800/-

7.DVD Writer(LG, SATA)

Berlia Compu System-1,200/-
Supreme IT Mall-1,050/-
Velocity Compu System-1,050/-

8.Antec 650VA UPS:

Berlia Compu System-2,850/-
Supreme IT Mall-2,850/-
Velocity Compu System-2,850/-

9.EVGA 9800GTX+ SC:

Berlia Compu System-Never Heard of it!!
Supreme IT Mall-Never Heard of it!!(Told me to get 9400GS!!)
Velocity Compu System-13,100/-(On order, 2 days to delivery)

*Does anyone know whether Velocity Compu System Kolkata accept Cheques?*


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2008)

Thnx a ton, exam tomorrow, so I'll update aftr it...

Atleast someone is helping..thnx again


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2008)

In Chennai still vendors try to flush out the Old Stocks and they not even interested in show us the things we inquire about... Anyway i do some walk by to know the prices...
I am not including any Shop Names coz i inquire about more than 10 shops so i juz forgot the names....
All prices are incl VAT

*..RAM...*
Transcend 1GB/2GB DDR2 667MHz - 850/1800
Kingston 1GB/2GB DDR2 667MHz - 800/1600

*..PROCCY..*
E7200 - 5600
E8400 - 7950
E8500 - 9200..
Q6600 GO - 9100
Q9300 - 12200

*..MOBO..*
ASUS P5Q - 8000
ASUS P5Q Pro - 8700
ASUS P5Q Deluxe - 12000
ASUS P5Q E - 10200
Intel DG31GL(It sucks...) - 2850(The fastest moving Mobo in Chennai....)
Intel DG31PR - 3000(Next to DG31GL,users prefer this here)
Intel 945GCPEshock - 2550
Intel 945GCNL - 2675

*..GFX CARD..*(The Most interesting experience)
When i ask a vendor to show me a good gfx card he just took and show me a 6600GT and FX5200LE from XFX...(He has some real sense of humour)....
OK... Here prices...
ASUS 8600GT - 3.7k,EN8600GT - 4.3k
Mercury 8600GT - 3.3k
MSI 8600GT - 3.6k
XFX 8800GT - 11950

*..HDD..*
WD 640GB - 3800
OK... will post some more prices later


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

hahaha...some really good prices


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

tkin said:


> Just Visited Chandni Chawk in Kolkata Today, here's some price quotes without V.A.T(add 4% to the prices)
> 
> 1.Intel E8400:
> 
> ...



Where is graphic card..??? me too live in kolkata...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmm, ASUS is costly @ 3.7k

And XFX 8800GT @ 12k, you can get one for 9k.....some shop keepers they are


----------



## x3060 (Sep 24, 2008)

its turning to be productive now....


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Where is graphic card..??? me too live in kolkata...


Get the graphic card(EVGA 9800GTX+ SC) directly from Tirupati Enterprises, they give the cheapest rates as they are the distributers and also gives the best possible support.

Tirupati Enterprises 
11, Robert Street, 1st Floor, 
Behind Indian Airlines Bldg, 
Kolkata , West Bengal 700 012 
Phone: +91 33 22251192 
Fax: +91 33 22251276 
E-Mail: mail@tirupati.net

Update:
XFX 9800GTX @ 15k(Supreme)

Don't even think about getting it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2008)

Absolutely it's finally clicking, updated...........will organise it better later....if we have street prices of different cities, then what to say, that would be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

tkin said:


> Tirupati Enterprises
> 11, Robert Street, 1st Floor,
> Behind Indian Airlines Bldg,
> Kolkata , West Bengal 700 012
> ...



Thanks..let me check...


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Absolutely it's finally clicking, updated...........will organise it better later....if we have street prices of different cities, then what to say, that would be AWESOME!!!!


Your wish has been granted:-

Here's the latest price check from the best(and the worst) Kolkata shops;
(Prices exclude V.A.T at 4%)

1.Intel E8400:

Vedant Infosys:-7550/-
M.D Computers:-7450/-
Technocrat:-7400/-
Savera:-7200/-
Arihant:-7500/-

2.ASUS P5Q:

Vedant Infosys:-8800/-
M.D Computers:-9000/-
Technocrat:-8400/-
Savera:-8500/-
Arihant:-8400/-

3. 2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM:

Vedant Infosys:-1800/-
M.D Computers:-1700/-
Technocrat:-2150/-
Savera:-N.A(Only had Corsair Memory@2400/-)
Arihant:-1950/-

4.EVGA 9800GTX+ SC:

Vedant Infosys:-13500/-
M.D Computers:-13200/-
Technocrat:-13500/-
Savera:-13500/-
Arihant:-13000/-

5.Corsair CMPSU 620HX 620w P.S.U:

Vedant Infosys:-6600/-
M.D Computers:-6740/-
Technocrat:-N.A(Zebronics@3000/-)
Savera:-N.A
Arihant:-N.A

6.Cooler Master Centurian 534+ Cabbinet(Normal/Transparent Side):

Vedant Infosys:-3400/3800/-
M.D Computers:-3100/3500/-
Technocrat:-3400/N.A
Savera:-N.A/N.A
Arihant:-N.A/N.A

7.Seagate 500GB HDD:

Vedant Infosys:-3000/-(Said it was an estimate, can lower it)
M.D Computers:-2900/-
Technocrat:-2800/-
Savera:-2850/-
Arihant:-2900/-

8.DVD Writer(LG)

All stores @1050/-

9.APC 650va UPS:

All stores @2850/-
Only Arihant insisted on Wipro UPS, any idea guys?


Verdict:-Go for either Vedant or M.D Computers(the GFX card from Tirupati is also a good option).

I also visited,
1.Eastern logica infoway(they said that EVGA was a "Phaltoo" brand, they did have a lot of GFX cards showcased though, including the fabled XFX 9800GX2 right there, wish I had a Gun)

2.Classic Computers:One word; Blahhhh

3.Nadisur Infotech: Didn't give me a single price quote, the store sucks

4.And many more not even worth mentioning.

There you have it. 

P.S-For all Kolkataans, I will probably get my Rig next week, if anyone interested to know any price in Kolkata, just post here or P.M me.(get the update by next Sunday)


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 26, 2008)

Well thanks everyone...here I've added SOUND CARDS as their demands hav started to rise again.....

And BTW-I just saw an awesome site with all the prices listed: go through all of these:
I'll add the ones suposed to be added:

*www.priceindia.in/computer/ati-radeon-graphics-card/

*www.priceindia.in/computer/msi-graphics-card-price-list/

*www.priceindia.in/computer/xfx-graphics-card/

*www.priceindia.in/computer/palit-graphics-card-price-list/

*www.priceindia.in/computer/evga-graphics-card-price-list/

*www.priceindia.in/computer/zotac-graphics-card-price-list/



P.S.- I've added a hell lotta things, jus check....


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well thanks everyone...here I've added SOUND CARDS as their demands hav started to rise again.....
> 
> And BTW-I just saw an awesome site with all the prices listed: go through all of these:
> I'll add the ones suposed to be added:
> ...


This site sucks, don't take it personally, its better to stick with regulars like itwares, lynx and techshop.

Good Luck


----------



## earlyman21 (Sep 26, 2008)

tkin said:


> P.S-For all Kolkataans, I will probably get my Rig next week, if anyone interested to know any price in Kolkata, just post here or P.M me.(get the update by next Sunday)
> __________________
> 
> Good Luck


 

hey Bro me 2 4rm KOL  can enquire abt  this prices 4 me in CHADNI 

AMD PHENOM
X3 8450/8650/8750

AMD ATHLON 
64 X2 6000+ /6400+   

ASUS M3A78-EM
ZEBRONICS ZEB 500W
UPS ZEBRONICS  600 VA

XPERTVISION/
PALIT / SAPHIRE 
   ATI  RAEDON
      4850  512 MB (cheapest)
 
or any ups  sufficient 2 give a min 3-5 mins


----------



## roshan1236a (Sep 26, 2008)

@comp@ddict

i really appreciate ur effort to create this thread.. great use for guys like me...


----------



## earlyman21 (Sep 26, 2008)

good site

*www.newcomputer.110mb.com/index.html

*www.newcomputer.110mb.com/amd.html

*www.newcomputer.110mb.com/intel.html


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> hey Bro me 2 4rm KOL  can enquire abt  this prices 4 me in CHADNI
> 
> AMD PHENOM
> X3 8450/8650/8750
> ...


Look in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=951500#post951500


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey, no linking to other threads from here, although I'm not having significant probs....got maths day aftr tomorrow, wish me luck dudes


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 27, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Hey, no linking to other threads from here, although I'm not having significant probs....got maths day aftr tomorrow, wish me luck dudes


Better luck dude...
@Offtopic: What r u doing? Studying?


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Hey, no linking to other threads from here, although I'm not having significant probs....got maths day aftr tomorrow, wish me luck dudes


Sorry, but that guy's from kolkata and he posted the same questen in both the threads, I answered the questen in the other thread first so I referred it.

Just a few steps to make sure that guy didn't get confused, I will keep updating this thread the best I can, the referred thread is scheduled to die after wednesday(as I will get my Rig then).

Good Luck with Exam


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2008)

Thnx, BTW-

Well, here's a price update on 3870X2, MSI has reduced it to 230$, which is much lower than 4870 itself. So expect this card to be for (not yet in India) about 13k, which is awesome cause it performs better than 9800GTX+, 8800ULTRA(which is better than 9800GTX+), and equals 9800GX2(cause this MSI 3870X2 is factory OCed).


Yeah, I'm pretty much done wid maths BTW, but dunno what trigo is gonna cook for me...



tkin said:


> Good Luck with Exam



Thnx


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Thnx, BTW-
> 
> Well, here's a price update on 3870X2, MSI has reduced it to 230$, which is much lower than 4870 itself. So expect this card to be for (not yet in India) about 13k, which is awesome cause it performs better than 9800GTX+, 8800ULTRA(which is better than 9800GTX+), and equals 9800GX2(cause this MSI 3870X2 is factory OCed).
> 
> ...


Believe most of it, but the part about 3870x2 beating 9800GX2 is hard to swallow, the 3870x2 is a very good card but the 9800GX2 is a behemoth of card itself.

A 3870 is a lot weaker than 9800GT, so 2x3870 is weaker than 2x9800GT, the extra memory does no good, and Crossfire has lots of issues now-a-days, *a 4850 is better VFM than 3870x2.*

I mean come on, the 9800GX2 beats even the GTX280 in some games


And about OC'ing, talk about EVGA 9800GX2 SSC or XFX 9800GX2 Black Edition.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2008)

But there are some games where the 4870X2 fumbles out not the 3870X2, however, at 13k, which is the 9800GTX+ budget, it's way too good to believe u'll get a performance A BIT WORSE(but otherwise awesome) than the 9800GX2


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> But there are some games where the 4870X2 fumbles out not the 3870X2, however, at 13k, which is the 9800GTX+ budget, it's way too good to believe u'll get a performance A BIT WORSE(but otherwise awesome) than the 9800GX2


9800GTX+ is undoubtedly an awesome card at an awesome price, but when you play at resolutions higher than or equal to 1920x1200 the low memory of the 9800GTX+ hinders the performance(512MB mem is too weak), then even the 8800GTX exceeds the 9800GTX+ in some cases, if only there was a 9800GTX+ 1GB edition out there

The 9800GTX+ is the fastest(literally,738MHz Core Clock) nVidia GPU out there, an 1GB memory should make it awesome(Or 9800GTX+ SLI)


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2008)

Forget that, 9800GTX+ SLi costs more than 4850X2 to be precise, but not at all matching performance....

Better Sli option is the 9600GT, which beats the GTX 280 with OC and SLi!!!!!


----------



## vima111222 (Oct 1, 2008)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Starting               in mid 2004 were Intel's LGA 775 processors. Intel moved the goal               posts again. Any previous 478 pin motherboard can't be upgraded               anymore as the 478 pin processors are being phased out. The LGA775               is different from all previous Intel formats in that the pins are               now on the board and the CPU itself has just sockets.
_____________________________________
Vimal
[/FONT]
   Sreevysh Corp


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

478 pin proccs aren't being phased out!!



They have been already!!!!!!!!!!


OFFTOPIC-Maths exam sucked(sir ne bakwaas paper set kiya, HINDI today waz awesome, and I don't believe Hindi achcha gaya!!!)

Finally exams over. Will update with PSU and CABBYs, and what, oh yes HDDs, that's what left right, tell if if anything else. Then we can regurlarly update new products and discuss other things here

Oye tell me anyone noes if the newly priced 3870X2's hav arrived in India yet?
And wat abt the 4850 TOXIC and SONIC editions from Sapphire and Palit respectively? Any newz do tell , waiting for reply..

=========================================================================

Guys, can I get any help?
I wan sm1 to confirm the prices of Vista OEMs and Office OEMs and KIS, Norton, if possible. I can add that too see...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2008)

======================
<BUMP>
Where are the helpful guys gone????? <<wails>>


----------



## tkin (Oct 4, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> ======================
> <BUMP>
> Where are the helpful guys gone????? <<wails>>


Here I am:

Latest Quotes(Negotiable), Excluding 4% V.A.T:

Vedant Infosys, Kolkata

Q6600 - 8,5000k(Going up again)

XFX 9800GTX+ - 14,500/-

Corsair 2GB Dominator RAM - 2,400/-

Intel E2180~3,000/-

ASUS P5Q Pro - 10,000/-  

80mm Fans - 40/-


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

P5Q Pro is darn costly there, it shud be max 9k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Oct 4, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> P5Q Pro is darn costly there, it shud be max 9k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All ASUS mobos are costing 1-2k more here, got mine for 8.8k


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmm...well hey whats the difference between P5E-N SLi and P5E-D SLi????
Just curious


============================================================================
Moved to where??What is this, I dun understand?

Check the thread....in technology news..it sayz moved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acewin (Oct 5, 2008)

good work.
I will try helping getting prices in from Bangalore@SP Road.
I too found the prices being almost the same here. as quoted in the first link, good worky comppy, what subject exams are you giving


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

All over...

Maths--BAD
Science--Very Very NICE
SST--Very NICE
Hindi--Awesome(don't believe it)
English--Awesome

====================================================================


Anyone who cud update abt mumbai BTW?????


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> All over...
> 
> Maths--BAD
> Science--Very Very NICE
> ...


whats that ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 6, 2008)

its latest price


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> whats that ?




Mumbai prices street....that's what...when posted got automerged


----------



## maxjaja (Oct 7, 2008)

i am from dombivli near mumbai - 
planning to get my cpu upgraded
the cost for Q6600 was quoted 9950rs including vat to me today (he quoted 8900  5 days back and says it is due to dollar rise)- should i go for it or is it too costly - not many dealers in dombivli(20kms away from mumbai) so need help to know good stores in around mumbai...........

also this one says around 9550

*www.priceindia.in/computer/intel-core2quad-price/


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Great work comp@ddict. I came across this thread today. Very useful thread. Maybe it would be nice if you could update the first post with the latest prices....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Done that..no new product or price slash in the past few weeks so tht's y not done anything...well...in november and december..there will be major price slashes with new rpoducts..so tht'll be the time..meanwhile we can keep updating of a product or two not included in the list with the price


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 8, 2008)

wat is price of Sapphire 4850 going to buy in this week so plz tell me the shop name


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

dunno abt shop name..but dun pay a penny over 10.5k

Palit is available from 9.3-9.6k(depending on dealer and luck)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 8, 2008)

yaar pata kar do na SMC wale se puch lo aur CE se waise to aditya wala sapphire ka distributor hai chaiye to waha se pata karo thread run karna hai to thoda sa tum bhi run karo lo


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

AFAIK Sapphire is 1k more than Palit..yes u'll get it for 10.5k-11k. They won't ask for more my promise(usse jyada koi dega bhi nahi)

But buy Palit...itz 9.25-9.5k depending on the dealer


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

BUMP no mumbai pries????


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

One update:::

www.lynx-india.com has said that MASSIVE price revising from MONDAY. So u know what this means don't you.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Now this is what i call way to stick it! Great one dude! Remember i told u earlier that this type of thread already exist but this time u make it with a difference. Just checked the first page & i m quite impressed with it!

Good luck!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2008)

Thnx a lot. Will be going for a vacation(lolz) but seriously, won't come ol for a long time except on 25th October. SO hope others help maintain this thread!


----------



## amitash (Oct 15, 2008)

somehow i missed this thread...anyway nice work there..
off topic: its "Mice" not "mouses"


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2008)

Lolz, corrected now hehe


----------



## ashray99923 (Oct 17, 2008)

hello guys ...i am going to buy the new pc my budget is around Rs. 25000/-
i have list out some components...plzz make corrections if any...(i am frm mumbai)
mobo + procc= intel e7200+ palit n73v
ram = 2 gb transcend
hard disk 250gb
cabinet= (not decided)
keyboard + mouse
speakers
cd-rom
monitor(19" wide....with dvi...prefer samsung)
graphic card i am not going to buy now....later on if necessary...

also tell me prices also ... because in recent time prices gone up....also any chance tht prices may come down on the occasion of diwali?? thank you


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

Prices r gonna stabilize, but aftr few months, go for it now, who knows hen it comes down, or if it rises?
Well for 25k

E7200 ~ 5.5k
U not gonna OC,then GIGABYTE G31 @ 3k
Seagate 250GB HDD @ 3.2k
Zebronics LAVA/KRISH @ 1k
POV 500W PSU @ 3k
Logitech kbd/mouse combo @ 0.8k
AltecLansing BX1121 2.1 @ 1.3k
LITE ON DVD Writer @ 1.2k
ViewSOnic VX1940 19" @ 10.5k or ViewSOnic 1916wm 19" ~ 8.7k


Pretty much it..^^^

====================================================================

Nice, this thread can be used for suggestions too!!


----------



## ashray99923 (Oct 18, 2008)

hey guy what is use of ram frequency...means palit n73pv support ddr2 800...where as asus p5kpl-cm support upto ddr2 1600(oc)....what is use of that if we are having ram of only ddr2 800 frequency....i mean can we also overclock the ram freq..??

sorry for my noob question thank you?


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

speed is directly proportional to freq or RAM


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, even the nv mobo , it can increase ram frequency AFAIK.. linked ram OCing makes that possible. Usually, u get best performanc when ram frequency and CPU FSB r at same frequency


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

I saw this rather attractive 790GX based board on Lynx-India.com but no price was mentioned.
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2746
Any idea about the price ?


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I saw this rather attractive 790GX based board on Lynx-India.com but no price was mentioned.
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2746
> Any idea about the price ?


Its available @ 11k  +/- depending on location


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

sahilshah1987 said:


> Its available @ 11k  +/- depending on location


WHAT ?
I thought 790GX was supposed to be AMD's mid range chipset ?
If its at 124$ in US, shouldn't it be around 7,000 here ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

@comp@ddict
Keep updating the prices, you are really doing a great job 
thanks


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

^^thnx, waiting for prices to stabilize, and INTEL and AMD's nxt MAJOR price cut in November. Then will do the new i7 CPUs, X58 Mobos, DDR3 RAM, and cheaper prices of older compos.

Yes 790GX was supposed to be middie, but what to do, it's supposed to be some 104$ FOXCONN board, ends up above 8k here


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, what I am wondering is the performance difference between SB700 and SB750, and also the overclocking potential of each.

When I compare 790GX at 10K and 780G at 4.4K, it makes little difference to get the former when you consider most of its components. For instance, dual card crossfire not needed for me. And both IGPs have almost similar performance for all real world scenarios. Only the 128MB Sideport makes a difference, but its largely offset by the price difference.

But the southbridges...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

Rite now,  780G is sense, even a 5-6k one. No need for 790GX< game scaling rarely gives 1 frame more(and i mean rare)


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 21, 2008)

===============================


Got some updates:

HD 4850 price up to 11k

Q6600 @ 10k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 21, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> ===============================
> 
> 
> Got some updates:
> ...



Awesome price to ditch 4850 lol! But Thanks for the price update. Man thats weird, the Q6600 was supposed to fall but why it has increased. 
*www.techtrance.net/2008/10/pc-hardware-news/intels-last-price-cut-for-year-2008/


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey nybody  ......whts d price of MSI N9600GT-T2D512-OC ..... 
reply wud be appreciated....
a quick reply wud make ma life.....just kiddin......but plz hurry..i wud be buyin a pc soon
thnx in advance


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Awesome price to ditch 4850 lol! But Thanks for the price update. Man thats weird, the Q6600 was supposed to fall but why it has increased.
> *www.techtrance.net/2008/10/pc...for-year-2008/


USD is getting stronger by the moment; that is why. Who knew the underpowered 4830 was gonna be more expensive than what 4850 was sometime back? 
Also, I wsa thinking of getting Q6600. And now? I have paid the price of waiting..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry for the HD4830 typo, was HD4850, otherwise a HD4830 for 11k lolzzz

USD is getting stronger, and rupee weaker, thus this price increase despite the actual price fall in terms of USD in Q6600 by 10$.


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 26, 2008)

kooldarklord said:


> Hey nybody  ......whts d price of MSI N9600GT-T2D512-OC .....
> reply wud be appreciated....
> a quick reply wud make ma life.....just kiddin......but plz hurry..i wud be buyin a pc soon
> thnx in advance




Well sumbody ??.......nybody ????


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2008)

kooldarklord said:


> Well sumbody ??.......nybody ????


Here you go;
*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm

Street price is ± 500/- of quoted price in the site.


Try posting GFX card related questens in this forum, its one of the most visited;
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193

P.S- Sorry for the delay, been busy a while.

Happy Gaming.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

kooldarklord said:


> Hey nybody  ......whts d price of MSI N9600GT-T2D512-OC .....
> reply wud be appreciated....
> a quick reply wud make ma life.....just kiddin......but plz hurry..i wud be buyin a pc soon
> thnx in advance



If u're buying a PC, don't get thin one, cause it's price is near 9800GT, whose price is ~ HD4830, now tell me which is the king in performance among these?




OKay guys, new prices, from www.buygamingstuff.com

==========


All the updated prices and new products are in *BOLD* okay!!!!!


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 28, 2008)

E7300 is of 2.66 ghz
n by d way solomon_paulraz____Zai BHARAT! ; )


----------



## nvidia (Oct 28, 2008)

AMD 4600+ is available at 2.6k now.
Btw, was there a price drop among processors anytime in the last 2 weeks ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, no, but even if there waz, pata hi nahi cahlta hai, kyunki prices toh badte jaa rahe hai.

Now rupee is Rs.50~1$ WTH!!!

Yeah, E7300 has come out, and so has E5200 and E5300, par na price pata hai, na hi availability in INDIA


----------



## thetechshopguy (Nov 2, 2008)

*E7300 available with us *

E7300 available EX-STOCK at Rs. 6416/-, visit us for details


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 2, 2008)

Visit whom?

BTW thnx, that PROCC is n even better OCer i feel, cuz it's multiplier is higher, rest all like the magnificent OCeable E7200


----------



## krinish (Nov 2, 2008)

thetechshopguy said:


> E7300 available EX-STOCK at Rs. 6416/-, visit us for details


 


comp@ddict said:


> Visit whom?


 

    

Thats a classic sunday post and a classic follow up. Had me laughing.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 2, 2008)

hehe, classy sunday's 

tune in every sunday


----------



## thetechshopguy (Nov 3, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Visit whom?
> 
> BTW thnx, that PROCC is n even better OCer i feel, cuz it's multiplier is higher, rest all like the magnificent OCeable E7200



www.techshop.in


----------



## krinish (Nov 3, 2008)

Golchha sent me the cost this morning


1. 2 GB DDR2 800 MHZ TRANSCEND 1800
2. 640 GB SATA 2 7200 RPM 32 MB BUFFER SEAGATE 4500
3. 500 GB SATA 2 7200 RPM 32 MB BUFFER SEAGATE 3800


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 3, 2008)

640GB price up! Oh gosh this price increase!!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 6, 2008)

ANyone's got an idea about the price of the HD4830 confirmed??


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 6, 2008)

> 640GB price up! Oh gosh this price increase!!!!!


Isnt that the 32 MB model? 16 MB Cache model is ~3800.


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 6, 2008)

anyone can tell me delhi's price rate website


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2008)

These are the prices itself, relevant enough

Guess what, HD3850 is for as low as 5k, dropping from 5.5k.
HD3870 for 7k now also

9600GT is also 6k, no drop.

9800GT prices up to 7.8k now from 7.5k


Here's a LOL, a mobo for under Rs.500 740G based lololz:
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3222


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2008)

^ Lol

*img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20081110052826bz8.gif

*Latest street prices*

Corsair flash voyager 8 gb pendrive for Rs. 850
Corsair flash Mini 8 gb pendrive for Rs. 1550
Transcend 8 gb v10 pen drive for Rs. 775
Kingston 8 gb pen drive for Rs. 775
Sandisk 8 gb pen drive for Rs. 820
Intel e2180 Rs. 3150
Western Digital 160GB External HDD Rs. 2700


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 10, 2008)

E2180 ka price to kam hota hi nahi !!!!!

THnx^^^

BTW, lynx quoted *E7300* 2.66GHz procc(even better OC than E7200)
*Price-Rs.6600*(too much, hope to get it under 6k in 1 month)


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

@topgear, got any idea of E7300 from ur side?

Cuz i saw one being quoted for rs.5900


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2008)

If it's 5.9K then it should be Ok.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, m not certain, but it's a better OCer than E7200, faster O'course


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice !!


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Yeah, m not certain, but it's a better OCer than E7200, faster O'course


E7300 is to E7200 as E8500 is to E8400, this means that the Ocing potential of E7200 and E7300 are same as the chips are same but E7300 is a bit factory overclocked(basically), if you overclock get E7200 and save buck.


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 14, 2008)

Any one has the idea of where i can get a HP DV 7 or DV 5 laptop in Kolkata?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2008)

tkin said:


> E7300 is to E7200 as E8500 is to E8400, this means that the Ocing potential of E7200 and E7300 are same as the chips are same but E7300 is a bit factory overclocked(basically), if you overclock get E7200 and save buck.




Well, it has a higher multiplier wich helps



Mike84 said:


> Any one has the idea of where i can get a HP DV 7 or DV 5 laptop in Kolkata?




Well, any KOL guy, he needs help


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, it has a higher multiplier wich helps


Yeah, I know that, that's why I used the comparison, E8500 also has a 0.5x higher multiplier than the E8400 which doesn't show any higher OC'ing potential at all.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

It does come on, tht'y y E8500 goes to 6.33GHz and not E8400


----------



## thetechshopguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATA 500GB 7200RPM ST3500320AS Hard Drive *32MB* Cache 3799-  Shipped.

Further Discount with non-CC payments


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 17, 2008)

500GB has reached 3.8k, only 2 weeks earlier my friend bought it for 3.5k


----------



## jerryelvi (Nov 17, 2008)

hi this thread was really helpfull   to me.............this is my contrib

 got this price from Mahavir Mutimedia,chennai 

  price as on 15 nov


Processor: Intel core 2 duo E7200                    -           Rs.   6,000/-
Motherboard: MSI p45 Neo                            -           Rs.   6,075/-
RAM: transcend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz              -           Rs.   1,400/-
Graphics card palit HD4850 GDDr3 512mb     -           Rs. 10,500/-
Cabinet: antec gamer 300                                 -           Rs.   4,250/-

antec gamer 600                                   -           Rs.   7,500/-
SMPS: zebronics 600w                                    -           Rs.   3,400/-
           antec 600w                                           -           Rs.   5,500/-
           coller master xtreme power 600w          -           Rs.   4,000/-
Monitor: benq E2200HD                                  -           Rs. 13,000/-
Ups: APC 650va                                              -           Rs.   3,200/-
Hard disk: Seagate 640 gb (32 MB) Buffer     -           Rs.   3,975/-

   westen digital 640gb                          -           Rs.   3,975/-
DVD: asus dvd R/W                                         -           Rs.   1,300/-


----------



## blackbird (Nov 17, 2008)

jerryelvi said:


> Hard disk: Seagate 640 gb (32 MB) Buffer     -           Rs.   3,975/-
> Westen digital 640gb                          -           Rs.   3,975/-



I got Seagate 640GB 32mb - 4100/- (including tax)
In mumbai lamigton road (a little hard to find)


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, few weeks ago, WD 640GB was for as low as 3.7k

Seagate 500GB was 3.5k

Now costs have created hullabaloo  




'm very happy you found this thread useful.

And thnx for that list.

Prices hav increased darn high iz wat I can say


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

Is E5300 and E5200 available in INDIA?


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 20, 2008)

Please change itwares.com in the main post to theitwares.com .
And thanks a lot for the prices.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay

Thnx u appreciated

==========================

Updated Prices In Processor Section
Added New Processors


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice pricing on 6000+ One should consider it while going for E7200!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

SOme dealers even quited it as Rs.4500 in Chandigarh. Unbelievable. and very attractive against the E7200 in this case.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

E5300 available anywhere?


----------



## abhadi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, 
 Could you tell me the current prices of these in Chennai:-
1. Quad Core Q9450
2. Asus P5Q Deluxe
3. 2 GB RAM
4.Palit/Gecube HD4870 512 DDR5

Thanks in advance..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 27, 2008)

abhadi said:


> Hi,
> Could you tell me the current prices of these in Chennai:-
> 1. Quad Core Q9450
> 2. Asus P5Q Deluxe
> ...




C2Quad 9450 = 14100/-
mobo = 10300/-
2 GB 800 = 1450/-
palit 4870 sonic = 16700/-


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 27, 2008)

2GB 800Mhz mite be a bit costlier, like 1.7k

Hurry if u want Q9450, while stocks last


----------



## thetechshopguy (Dec 1, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 2GB 800Mhz mite be a bit costlier, like 1.7k
> 
> Hurry if u want Q9450, while stocks last



Q9450 is an End of Life product now, Q9550 available with us: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Processor


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I can't believe INTEL finished off with Q9450 and put in Q9400, which literally sucks.


----------



## thetechshopguy (Dec 1, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, I can't believe INTEL finished off with Q9450 and put in Q9400, which literally sucks.



even Q9400 is not available anymore  

By the Way, Core i7 is now available !!!!!!!!!!!!!   

*Intel Core i7 920 Processor* and *Intel BOXDX58SO LGA 1366 Intel X58 Motherboard*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

thetechshopguy said:


> even Q9400 is not available anymore
> 
> By the Way, Core i7 is now available !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Intel Core i7 920 Processor* and *Intel BOXDX58SO LGA 1366 Intel X58 Motherboard*




can u list the price in india???


----------



## thetechshopguy (Dec 1, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> can u list the price in india???



Boss, listed with above links are INDIAN PRICES FOR DELIVERY IN INDIA !!


----------



## paroh (Dec 1, 2008)

Intel Core i7 920 Processor   Rs.16,299 (Inclusive of VAT)

Intel BOXDX58SO LGA 1366 Intel X58 Motherboard  Rs.17,339 (Inclusive of VAT)


Price list taken from *techshop.in


----------



## cooldude1 (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ I can get u the same for 33000/- All inclusive


----------



## thetechshopguy (Dec 2, 2008)

cooldude1 said:


> ^^ I can get u the same for 33000/- All inclusive



Lets NOT start a Dealer War here Rahul, Both U and I KNOW that the prices on techshop.in are inclusive of *SHIPPING* and Credit card Charges with 6 EMI and 12 EMI available.

The prices will be LOWER for other payment options.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay dealers chill, it's everyone's thread. CHILL

Anyways, thnx for the prices, added them to the list and www.techshop.in to the courtesy list.



> NEW NEW NEW
> Core i7 i920 @ 16.3k
> INTEL X58 BOX @ 17.4k





> Pentium Dual-Core E5200 2.5GHz @ 4.4k - - -NEW


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

please gimme price for this:
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/...nitor-dell-e1609wfp?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm strange cudn't find any results, mabe it's a new product so will hav to wait, even pricegrabber cudn't give the price.

BTW have a look at the first branded i7 PC in INdia

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/...dioxps-435mt?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn


----------



## thetechshopguy (Dec 8, 2008)

Intel X58 Based Motherboards: 

*MSI X58 Platinum LGA 1366 Intel X58 Motherboard* Rs. 16799/-

*Intel BOXDX58SO LGA 1366 Intel X58 Motherboard* Rs. 17339/-

*MSI Eclipse SLI LGA 1366 Intel X58 Motherboard* Rs. 23700/-

Boards from Asus and Gigabyte expected by 4th Week of December.

GREAT *COMBO DEALS* available with MSI boards and Core i7 920 Processor !!!


----------



## acewin (Dec 9, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, few weeks ago, WD 640GB was for as low as 3.7k
> 
> Seagate 500GB was 3.5k
> 
> ...



yup had bought my new HDD on 24th October, 3.65K + taxes

checking post from jerry and blankbird gives the price Rs. 3,975 and 4100 inclusive of taxes


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Dec 9, 2008)

Core i7 920                   Rs: 15500 inclusive of VAT.
Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4   Rs: 14300 inclusive of VAT

Source : www.lynx-india.com


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 9, 2008)

GUYS, CHECK THIS OUT


> AMD
> HD4870 512MB GDDR5 - - - - 199$ - - - Rs. 10,000
> HD4870 1GB GDDR5 - - - - - - 239$ - - - Rs. 12,000
> 
> ...



*
More details in:*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1011260#post1011260


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone have the Gigabyte ga x58 EXTREME...My dealer said he can get it by 21st dec....can anyone get it sooner?

IM not trusting The MSI ECLIPSE...too many problems


----------



## darklord (Dec 9, 2008)

I dont think the Gigabyte board is available locally yet.Why not wait till it is available locally ?
Otherwise you can consider the Intel Smackover X58


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

^Its available locally from 20th dec onwards...i guess ill wait....Intel smackover is NOT an option


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 10, 2008)

True, but I thought MSI Eclipse was a good board considering the features.


> Boards from Asus and Gigabyte expected by 4th Week of December.
> 
> GREAT COMBO DEALS available with MSI boards and Core i7 920 Processor !!!


THis shud cheer up year end buyers for new year

==========================================================================


*::Updated*::



> NEW-NEW-NEW (from techshop.in)_
> _*Crossfire Boards-
> Core i7 i920 @ 16.3k
> INTEL X58 BOX @ 17.4k
> ...





> *Athlon 64 X2 6000+ @ 4.5k - - - LOOK AT THIS PRICE
> **AMD Phenom X4 9850 B.E. 2.5GHz @ 8.8k
> AMD Phenom X4 9950 B.E. 2.5GHz @ 9.4k*


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2008)

Transcend 2GB DDR2 800 Mhz Value Ram Rs. 1075 - Street Price


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG 2GB RAM for 1k
r u sure about this?


----------



## amitash (Dec 15, 2008)

> True, but I thought MSI Eclipse was a good board considering the features.



It is in terms of features but would you buy a board which might fail at any moment?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 15, 2008)

Pity on that board indeed.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmmm.... is Gigabyte X58 CrossFire Capable ? How many cards does it support ? Cost ?

And is smackover 13.5K ? But I head that as usual, its overclocking sucks compared to other boards. Is it true ?

And do we still need to spend a hell lot for DDR3 RAM ?

@Comp@ddict:

replacing 9450 with 9400 was logical. Defective cache/silicon is common. Q9400 is just here to clean up the mess left by Q9450 and then leave. Same will happen by Q3 2009 to Q9550 and Q9500 would appear till end of Q4 and die out. Thats called stock clearing.

*UNLIKE AMD INTEL KNOWS HOW TO MAKE MORE MONEY*


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2008)

topgear said:


> Transcend 2GB DDR2 800 Mhz Value Ram Rs. 1075 - Street Price



Buddy I've just bought those ram.
Check this :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45694&page=93


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 16, 2008)

Thnx for confirming.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Hmmm.... is Gigabyte X58 CrossFire Capable ? How many cards does it support ? Cost ?
> 
> And is smackover 13.5K ? But I head that as usual, its overclocking sucks compared to other boards. Is it true ?
> 
> ...


I heard those new Qxxxx CPUx in Jan-Feb wud be 65W TDP, quad core.


----------



## jck (Dec 16, 2008)

i dont beleive in theitwares any more....
they havent replied to 2 emails $-\
and techshop sounds cool inclusive of shipping...

hmm price of q6600 is 1k cheaper in lynx india


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 16, 2008)

@thetechshopguy

Do you ship out of India as well. I stay in Nepal. Most probably you don't, but if yes, please tell.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 17, 2008)

jck said:


> i dont beleive in theitwares any more....
> they havent replied to 2 emails $-\
> and techshop sounds cool inclusive of shipping...
> 
> hmm price of q6600 is 1k cheaper in lynx india



Don't forget to add taxes. Those prices are without taxes.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 17, 2008)

Latest Prices(without VAT) from M.D. Computer,Kolkata :

LG Flatron E700S 17" CRT ----- Rs.4800
Philips 107ES 17" CRT ----- not available
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB SATA Hard Drive ----- Rs.2200
Western Digital Caviar 500GB SATA Hard Drive(Blue) ----- Rs.3000
Western Digital Caviar 640GB SATA Hard Drive(Blue) ----- not available
Coolermaster 120mm Case Fan ----- Rs.375
Coolermaster 120mm Case Fan LED(Blue) ----- Rs.500


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmm, yes, widout VAT, so same prices still.ADDED.



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Don't forget to add taxes. Those prices are without taxes.


exaktly


----------



## predatorvjisback (Dec 19, 2008)

Corsair 1gb DDR2 XMS2 sticks for 750 bucks each 
guyies have keep checking www.buygamingstuff.com
PS3 machine for 22990 + FREE SHIPPING


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 20, 2008)

Added:


> Corsair 1gb DDR2 XMS2 @ Rs.750


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 26, 2008)

All digit members, for you all guys:


> BEST : LCD in 24 inches here
> ASUS VK246H
> FREE SHIPPING FOR THINK DIGIT MEMBERS
> 
> ...



Any of you for monitor upgrade, you can definitely consider this, especially those with powerful rigs who want full out resolutions.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2008)

Transcend 4 GB Jet Flash Rs. 375
Transcend 8 GB Jet Flash Rs. 700

Kingston 4 GB Pen Drive Rs. 375
Kingston 8 GB Pen Drive Rs. 700

Corsair	8 GB	CMFUSB2.0-8GB Rs. 750
Corsair	16 GB	CMFUSB2.0-16GB Rs. 1550

OCZ	8 GB	OCZUSBATV8G	Rs. 750
OCZ	16 GB	OCZUSBATV16G	Rs. 1550

@ comp@ddict - Can you add these pen drive prices to the front page.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 27, 2008)

> PEN DRIVES:
> 
> Transcend 4 GB Jet Flash Rs. 375
> Transcend 8 GB Jet Flash Rs. 700
> ...



Updated, hey techshop guy, any new year discounts and offers for Digit members?


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks buddy for the update.

Is the above question for me buddy ? Then I've to say that I'm not a techshop guy 
I'm just a member of this forum like you buddy 

Sandisk 4 GB Rs. 380
Sandisk 8 GB Rs. 770

Core 2 Duo 7300 Rs. 5100
Dual Core e2200 Rs.  3100
AMD Athlon X2 Am2 6000+ Rs. 4100

Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 5800
Sparkle 9600GT 512MB DDR3 5800

Street Prices.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 28, 2008)

Yesterday i bought my the following config from Vedant Computers

1)Intel Core2Duo 7300GHz @ 5175
2)ASUS P5KPL-CM @ 2325
3)2X1 GB RAM 800 MHz (Kingston) @ 675X2
4)320 GB SATA Seagate @ 2075
5)Sparkle 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ 5700 (in other shops like Fashion which is near to Vedant it was quoted 5500/-)
6)Cooler Master Extreme Plus 500W @ 2800 (it took atleast 2-3 hours to get that stuff in my hand)
7)Iball Stunner Cabinet without SMPS @ 1250

Note:VAT extras.

How was the deal guys ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 28, 2008)

9600GT for 5.5k!!!!!
320GB Seagate HDD for 2k?????

R u sure? So low?

And @topgear, no there's amember called techshopguy, check the previous page, so was hoping he wud send some offers.


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Dec 28, 2008)

hi. I am new here.Cud anyone plz answer foll queries:

1) Has intel e5200 been launched in india. If yes what is its price.

2) I am really interested in the E5200. Some websites say that its roughly at 4000. Can i get a motherboard for it in Rs 3000. I mean a worthful motherboard in that price. If not, then what should be an ideal processor and motherboard, for a combined budget of Rs 7000.

3)  is there a major difference in prices in delhi and other cities say kolkatta as i was really impressed by the deal shamno had, as i may also go for a 320 GB hard disk if i get it at that price.

4) i notice that there is a FSB in motherboards (eg Intel G33  Express Chip 1333  FSB) and also in processors ( Intel Dual Core E2180 800 Mhz FSB ). Do they have to be same to be compatible with each other, as there are no motherboards i have come across with 800 Mhz FSB. Same goes for RAMs as well because they also have some 800 Mhz or 667 Mhz or something )

anyways thnx.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2008)

1. I haven't found any till date
2. Get e2200 For Rs. 3100 &  Palit P35 A for Rs. 4200
3. HW prices differ from place to place about Rs. 100-500
4. No. U got the max supported FSB.
Motherboards are backward compatible with 533/800/1066 Mhz FSB &
Same goes Ram. You can use 667Mhz & 800Mhz Ram with mobos without a hitch.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2008)

E5200 is being sold by some vendors cuz I've seen ppl buying the procc.

BTW that processor costs 4-4.4k and the OC on stock is 4GHz stable.
And it beats E7200 once u OC the procc to 2.7GHz from 2.5GHz, not difficult eh?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2008)

E5200 is just a better overclocking and higher clocked by 100MHz variant of the old Allendale E4600.
But since its at 4.4K, its better to get E7200 for 1K extra which OCs even better and has higher L2 cache.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> E5200 is being sold by some vendors cuz I've seen ppl buying the procc.
> 
> BTW that processor costs 4-4.4k and the OC on stock is 4GHz stable.
> And it beats E7200 once u OC the procc to 2.7GHz from 2.5GHz, not difficult eh?



Buddy can you put some links in here - It will help who wants to buy that proc.

I've searched every store in my locality & indian online stores - but couldn't find a single piece. I've only seen the price in digit mag.



MetalheadGautham said:


> E5200 is just a better overclocking and higher clocked by 100MHz variant of the old Allendale E4600.
> But since its at 4.4K, its better to get E7200 for 1K extra which OCs even better and has higher L2 cache.



It also sports with 3MB of L2 Cache as compared o e5200 which has only 2MB.


Nehalem Core i7 920 Rs.14,900.00
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 2,800.00
From lynx-india


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 29, 2008)

topgear said:
			
		

> Transcend 2GB DDR2 800 Mhz Value Ram Rs. 1075 - Street Price


Where are you from? Is the price similar at other places? I wanted to know about Siliguri.

At *comp@ddict*. I wanted to know about Notebook RAMs. Do you have something to put up? I specifically want 2GB DDR2 800MHz Stick.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm from Kolkata.
The price should be similar at other places Max ~50 difference


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Dec 30, 2008)

thnx guys for your answers.

btw my friend jus told me yesterday that e5200 is available in a few shops in nehru place delhi. but i'll have to go there to get the price (dealers wont tell on phone, as if its top secret). anyways i shall be going there day after tomoro so i'll get the price and post it. (if there is any particular product cost anyone wants to know, jus post it, i'll get the prices).

but i am unfortunately still confused over the motherboard. Howz the XFX MG 630i 7109 or the Palit n73. how wud be the palit n73 against the p35a which topgear recomended. (i have to save as much as possible, only then shall i be able to get 2 GB ram instead of just 1 Gb).

as far as overclocking is concerned, i havent done it before and maybe wont do it further as well since the cabinet i shall be using is going to be is a simple intex one, no other cooling at all. anyways i dont know to how lolz.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you want amotherboard with onboard graphics & play games with that onoard gfx & don't have plan to buy a gfx card

Then get palit N73 PV with e5200. The board should cost Rs. 2500-2600
*www.palit.biz/en/support/driver.html

You can also save some cost by opting for e2200 & oc to 2.6Ghz. If you don't want to OC then get e5200.

If you wnt to add a gfx card later for gaming then I would recomend Asus P5kPL-CM For Rs. 2350 It also has onboard gfx but inferior compared to 7100 ( palit n73 pv )

Don't even think of buying XFX motherboards ( my XFX 650i ultra gone kaput 3 times )

If you have a gfx card or can spend Rs. 11500
Then get e2200 with Palit P35A. Oc it to 2.6 Or 2.7 Ghz with stock cooler ( It will not overheat ) You will get performance simillar to e5200.
Add a gfx card Like 9500GT & you will get mind blowing performance in games.
Also P35 is far more better chip than 630i or G31.


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Dec 30, 2008)

topgear said:


> Do you want amotherboard with onboard graphics & play games with that onoard gfx & don't have plan to buy a gfx card


yup thats what i planned !




topgear said:


> Don't even think of buying XFX motherboards ( my XFX 650i ultra gone kaput 3 times )


Really? I seemed to be in the impression that they were good.  But is that a general perception or specifically you (topgear) dont prefer it. A person in this forum manishjha is also using it and "seems" to be happy with it.  Anyways thnx for warning.



topgear said:


> Also P35 is far more better chip than 630i or G31.



Are you saying this in terms of features or stability/longitivity, 
because in terms of features, 630i  is far ahead of n73 pv or even p35.
630i has nvidia graphics (p35 doesnt)
630i supports max 4 Gb ram (n73pv supports max 2 gb) 
630i has 10 usb ports (palits have 8).
630i has hdmi, vivo, spdif in/out (niether palit has them)
630i has eSATA which i shall be using (niether palit has them)

Also the e2200 and e2000 are not supported by a few motherboards (XFX 63MI 7109) as they have LGA 776 (?) socket.

Anyways what would be the price of XFX MG 630i 7109/7159. 

Also what is the diff b/w N73PV and N73V  (if there is) ? should i go with pv just beacuse it is slightly more comman even if it is costlier.

Are there any other motherboards from gigabyte ,asus or msi in the range of 2-3.5 k which have onboard gfx (not intel GMA) and support dual core.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 30, 2008)

P35 has dual channel^^^^

But for onboard, best is a G31


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2008)

*@ udaydeep_1990*

if you planned to onboard gaming stick with 7100 gfx core.

if you don't belive me search in their forum - *www.bjorn3d.com/forum/
Still you want to buy that brand it's your choice.
*Can you quote the exact model name of that mobo that has HDMI, SPDIF,e-SATA.*
The price should be a lot for that.

*p35 is better in terms of stability & performance. You just have to add a discrete gfx card. 
*
Palit is also based on same chip ( *N73PV* ). It also features *630i chipset & 7100Gfx core.*
It should also support 4GB ram. But I don't know why it's mentioned only 2GB on website.

The *N73V is based on 610i chipset & 7050 Gfx core.*

*Note both 610 & 630 doesn't supports dual channel.*

There is no such things like LGA 776.

*All intel e2xxx series supports 775 pin socket* *& they also supports 610/630 chipsets.*

*If you want to stick with Nvidia then buy Palit N73PV* or
Asus P5n MX for Rs. 2350 based on 610/7050 only have 100mb lan port.

*I would strongly recomend* considering your budget a *Asus P5KPL-CM* ( g31 - supports dual channel ) &
Wait a bit & get a *9500GT For Rs. 3800 after a few months*.


----------



## ace (Dec 30, 2008)

Transcend 2gb 800mhz ram - Rs 975
Seagate 500gb (32mb) 7200.11 hdd - Rs 3100

frm mcaann info


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Dec 30, 2008)

well thnx for that info.

The exact model no. of the mobo having HDMI, DVI ,e-SATA, SPDIF (and lots more) is the XFX MG 630i 7109. It has a few brothers as well - 610i, 63MI along with different 7059,7109,7159 for each of them.

consider this page to view the exact details of XFX MG 630i 7109 and its brothers.
*www.xfxforce.com/en-us/ShoppingTools/ProductComparison.aspx
they are pretty cheap  nearly Rs 2.4 to 3.5 thousand.


As far as LGA 776 is concerned, check out this intel website page :

*compare.intel.com/PCC/showchart.aspx?mmID=36895,890247,890242,890244&familyID=1&culture=en-US

could anyone please tell me  the price of intel DG31PR and D945GCPE ?

Also if I have to choose between Intel Original DG31PR and Asus P5KPL-CM, then ?


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Dec 31, 2008)

*@udaydeep* you can go for an amd rig. Amd x2 5000+ proc and gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H mobo along with 2 gb ram. This rig can play all games at 1024*768. The performance of this motherboard gfx (3200 IGP) will be far superior than 7100 IGP.


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2008)

@ udaydeep_1990

The link you have mentioned showing 2.4Ghz e2200 as 776 Socket Type.
But thats odd. That could be typo.
Check any mobo manufactures website for a particular mobos cpu support & you will find e2200 2.4Ghz is supported.

That page has no information about mem type but we all know that intel e2xxx series supports DDR2 ( even DDR3 )

But the link you mentioed shows all the processors pin count 775

The e2200 I'm Taking about is This :
*processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA8X

Go to this page and all of your doubts will be cleared
*processorfinder.intel.com/List.aspx?ParentRadio=25,46,55,47,48,56,50,51,52,&ProcFam=2841&SearchKey=

Please let me know the exact price of that mobo with spdif, e-sata, firewire etc. etc.  in india. Not other models. That could not be be 3.5K.

Don't even think of buying Intel Mobos. They Suck.

Go for Asus or Gigabyte G31 boards.

If you think you will not upgrade to faster intel processor later then you can consider what SenthilAnandh have suggested.


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Dec 31, 2008)

okay so no intel mobo.
One last dilemna : "nVidia onboard gfx or dual channel memory".
Thiat would decide almost evrything.

And as far as that XFX is concerned, it is not 3.5K, actually it is even less. Although i am a digit fan but if you check chip, the prices there state that it is cheaper than Intel DG31PR and palit N73PV. Similar are all the rates on the net (whatever tid bits I could find).The rest is for you to decipher.

I agree that to be a typo.

and you did mention that i can get e2200 for 3.1K and OC to get nearly 2.6 Ghz. Wouldnt e2220 be better ?

Are you sure Intel mobos are not good. Really hard to digest. They have the biggets market share. And I specifically prefer to stay away from AMDs (unexploreda regionale).

Arent there any dual channel memory supporting mobos with onboard gfx ? In such a biiiiig variety none of the manufactures have this combo.

So I basically have an option between P5KPL-CM and P5N-MX, right ?
cause no intel, no XFX, p35a crosses budget, but yeah N73PV still remains in the optionale. Please suggest. utter confusion.


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2008)

Go for Dual Channel - It will give you 10 to 40% performance boost. Varies from apps to apps.

*Combo No. 1*
*For mobo go for either Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L or Asus P5KPL-CM.
Intel e5200 proc. They supports Dual Channel with onboard gfx.
*
Entry & mid Level Intel Original Mobos just sucks coz they don't have much advanced options in Bios. Ask any experienced member in forum & they will give you the answer.

If you think you will be playing games with onboard nvidia gfx - then you should know that even a entry level gfx card like 8400gs Rs. 1600 can outperform all NNvidia 7xxx & 8xxx series onboard gfx.

*Combo No. 2*
If you can spend Rs. 11000 then you should go for e2200 Rs. 3100 ( OC it to 2.6 Ghz )
Palit p35 mobo Rs. 4100
9500GT For Rs. 3800

The plus side when core i7 will go mainstream & the current c2d & c2qs price will fall heavily. Then you can opt for Say a quad 8200 or even q9550.


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well thanx man.

I think I am more or less decided now.
I shall go with the combo 1 as i wont be upgrading my proccy any soon. I'll see if i can squeeze the p35a at the cost of my hard drive, shall continue to use my 40GB PATA with the special connector. But this seems stupid, so i'll go with combo 1 only, giving preferance to Asus.
Thnx buddy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

Dual channel advantage is quite less - 5% to 15%. And N73PV is much better than G31 in overall performance thanks to better graphics.

However, if you need an onboard solution to play games, get *Biostar 780G* board for 3.2K and Get an AMD Athlon X2 4600+ for 2.7K. Would have great performance in gaming compared to Palit N73PV or G31.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm sorry I dunno prices about notebook parts and all, but I've got something for all of you that shud cheer all up.

*"U might wanna check the first post once"*


----------



## jck (Dec 31, 2008)

nothing there's cheering me up , gimme a hint


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Dec 31, 2008)

@ compaddict
yo man, you did a really commendable job there, I was actually getting a feel that these prices were a bit haywire and incomplete. I really needed them. Thnx.

@ jck
compaddict has added many new models and updated many prices.


hey compaddict are you actually just 15 yrs old (i know this ques has nothing to do with tech but i couldnt stop myself from asking) ?

And what do you suggest i go with dual cannel ram or onboard nvidia ( i.e.  G31 or an N73PV  ). Getting lots of useful opinions but still not sure.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

> @ compaddict
> yo man, you did a really commendable job there, I was actually getting a feel that these prices were a bit haywire and incomplete. I really needed them. Thnx.


I really appreciate that.



> hey compaddict are you actually just 15 yrs old (i know this ques has nothing to do with tech but i couldnt stop myself from asking) ?


Yup, me 15 that's true. Just truned 15 OCt 23rd.



> And what do you suggest i go with dual cannel ram or onboard nvidia ( i.e. G31 or an N73PV ).


G31, get the cheapest G31, dual channel will boost performance by some 10% to 15%,doesn't sound much, but it's a lot actually.

U can save 4-5k and add a gfx card l8er, but dual channel ram support can't be added l8er, this we have to take in2 consideration.


----------



## abhadi (Jan 1, 2009)

hi guys,
      I am living in chenai.... Could you the tell the prices of 
intel C2Q 9450/9550
asus P5Q E

    cos it seems that they have increased the prices... and pl. suggest a good shop here...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 1, 2009)

@abhadi
refer to the first page of this thread .The prices are given  14K and 15.6K for 9450 and 9550 respec i suppose.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 1, 2009)

If u r in btwn Q9450 and Q9550,but Q9450, better bang for buck.

And yes first page of this thread are the prices, more or less the same all over India.

About Chennai, i can refer here I guess once:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8673


----------



## paroh (Jan 1, 2009)

What is the price of 1 terabye seagate sata-2 hard disk both with 16mb cache and 32mb cache


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2009)

I terabyte seagate 32MB Buffer should cost You Rs. 5.6-5.8K

There is not much price difference between 16Mb & 32MB version. Max Rs. 300 less.
So it's s wise to get 32MB buffer model.


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 2, 2009)

hey guyz, almost finalized, keeping in mind dual channel and the cost, i jus have to decide between the following G31 models :

* Gigabyte GA G31M S2L
* Asus P5KPL CM (anyways how much does the new P5KPL AM/PS cost anyone knows ?)
* Palit G31
* Intel G31PR
* Biostar G31 M7

Overclocking is not a priority as E5200 already has a good proc speed, but the option is not closed, I might get adventurous someday.
If not Intel then please tell me why as my family higher authorities consider Intel as MTNL like    *tried and tested , the leader in sasta aur tikau *.

thnx in advance  !!!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2009)

Go for Gigabyte GA G31M S2L - If you can't find it

Go for Asus P5KPL_CM

They both Costs between 2300-2400


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 2, 2009)

ADDED:


> Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k
> 
> Seagate Barracude 7200.11 1TB @ 5.7k
> 
> ...





> Overclocking is not a priority as E5200 already has a good proc speed, but the option is not closed,


You might reconsider, spending an xtra 1k on mobo might be better that u can imagine, because E5200 can be overclocked with stock cooler and value ram to 4GHz stable with extreme benchmarks 24x7.

At that speed, it performs better than E8600, much.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2009)

For ocing he should atleast buy MSI p35 neo F. But then again he have to invest in a gfx card . I've suggested that many times.

Is not amd is a better choice for him ( though I would recomend going with intel ) as he does not seems to be upgrade his rig later with a good proccy. He can enjoy games better than intel with onboard gfx.

AMD X2 5600+ 2.9Ghz Rs. 3800
Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 Rs. 3000

or
AMD X2 5000+ Rs. 2800
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H with HDMI Rs. 4200

Thats all the possible combination in Rs. 7000

Though at the end of the day he have to make the choice.


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 3, 2009)

But I decided I shall go for a gfx card later soon. So in that case I suppose Intel GMA would be fine till then.

And as far as P35 is concerned, i am keeping it as an option if I might be able to extend my budget further. 

Although I wont get my rig anywhere in this next week , maybe next week, but I might be able to extend my budget  to 12K to 13K (mobo, proccy, ram, hdd, cabinet). I am pretty much sure about all the rest stuff (e5200, 2GB ddr2 800, 160 GB, any cabinet), only mobo is the one that can fluctuate. 

Should I consider MSI P35 Neo F good enough for 3.5 to 4.5 K budget, or should I also consider Palit P35A, Biostar P35D2-A7 or any else say gigabytes'  ?

And is overclocking not possible using G31 or 945G at all ? Or is it partially possible or maybe not as effective ?

And I prefer Intels' over AMDs' (flowing along the water currents I suppose).


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 3, 2009)

hey comp@ddict. i appreciate on the hardwork u have done on creating this list....
but some things are missing in the price quotes,some products are also missing.
1.the differences in the prices mentioned in the list and actual price are as big as 1.5k~2k
2.pls dont post prices mention on these sites because they differ mostly in actual prices
3.refer to the sites of shops such as primeabgb for real price quotes
4.theitwares has updated their price list and added new products refer them as well


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 3, 2009)

G31 it is possible but hampers a lot,'m telling u P35.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 3, 2009)

current prices for hd4830==== 

Palit hd4830 = Rs.8450
Msi hd4830  =  Rs.8100
sapphire hd4830=Rs.8950


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 4, 2009)

guys, is it true that P35 dont have any gfx, i mean no onboard gfx and not even intel's own GMA ? I dont think I can buy the P35 then as I will be buying the gfx card much later.

So any better chipset than G31 for overclocking, that has atleast some GMA, upto nearly 4K ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2009)

You have Budget Of 13K right ?
Then I will suggest you :

Proc e5200 Rs. 4200
MSi or Palit P35 Rs. 4200
Ram 2x IGB DDR2 800 Mhz Transcend or KingSton 1150
Zebronics Bijli with PSU Rs. 1450   ( don't OC your proc with this PSU )
HDD Seagate 250 or 320GB Rs. 2100
GFX Card - 8400GS 256MB DDR2 Rs. 1600

Total Rs. 14700 only  ( 1.7K more )

In the case of p35 - It's OC potential is very high. With value Rams it you can OC to
100-150 FSB more ( even more ) than what your proc supports.
In case of e5200 it can be oced 300*12.5 = 3750Mhz ( More Can be OCED )
In case of e2180 it's 350*10 = 3500 Mhz ( More can Be OCED )

You can actuall manually take the FSB as high as 400-450 with this mobo ( provided you use better rams ).


G31 chips meant to be used in non-power users ( non ocer ) rig . So that chip does not supports extreme OC. It's OC potential is very tiny. You have to use tight timing rams if want to  moderately OC G31 chips.

With Value Rams you can OC it 30-40 FSB more than what your proc supprts.
In case of e5200 it can be oced 240*12.5 = 3000 MHz or 3GHz.

Gigabyte mobos are better ocer ( low end range ) than asus.

*If you think you don't need that much firepower ( beyond 3Ghz )
Here get what I suggest :

e5200 Rs. 4200
Gigabyte GA G31M S2L or Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2350
250 or 320GB Hdd Rs. 2100
2x 1GB Value Rams 800Mhz Rs. 1150
Zebronics without PSU Rs. 1050  
CM 460w or 500W For Rs. 2450 Rs. 2700( PSU )  ( you can OC your Proc To 3Ghz with that PSu )

Total Rs. 13300 or 250 more for 500W PSU*


----------



## janitha (Jan 4, 2009)

udaydeep_1990 said:


> guys, is it true that P35 dont have any gfx, i mean no onboard gfx and not even intel's own GMA ? I dont think I can buy the P35 then as I will be buying the gfx card much later.
> 
> So any better chipset than G31 for overclocking, that has atleast some GMA, upto nearly 4K ?



P35, P45 etc. doesn't have onboard graphics.


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well could anyone please somewhat compare the performance of my older system with the new planned one :

*Older PC :* (intel 478 socket based)
Intel Pentium 4 2.4 Ghz (512 kb cache)
Intel D845GVSR motherboard
256 MB DDR1 RAM (later 512 MB) 

*New config :*  (intel 775 socket based)
Intel Dual Core E5200 2.5 Ghz (2 MB cache)
Asus P5KPL CM  or Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L   motherboard
2 x 1GB DDR2 RAM Dual Channel

Obviously I know that new is better, but just want to know the practical extent of how much better would it be. Thnx anyways.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2009)

It's around 3x better than your current PROC in term of processing power.

Intel Core series just rocks - But it , use it & feel the difference 

Regarding to your PM 

Just buy zebronics bijli with psu for rs. 1450 & ditch CM460W
It will cost you just Rs. 11300


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah thats what I think as well, zebronics bijli with smps would be good enough as I wont OC, atleast not now. G31 would be good enough then I suppose.

but why is everyone such a big fan of 'bijli'   .  I mean on the website there are many more good looking models. Is it an extreme value for money or something. The only plus point I could see was that it has slots  for 4 frontal USB ports while most have only two.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 4, 2009)

max_snyper said:


> current prices for hd4830====
> 
> Palit hd4830 = Rs.8450
> Msi hd4830  =  Rs.8100
> sapphire hd4830=Rs.8950



Thnx, added to list



topgear said:


> You have Budget Of 13K right ?
> Then I will suggest you :
> 
> Proc e5200 Rs. 4200
> ...





udaydeep_1990 said:


> yeah thats what I think as well, zebronics bijli with smps would be good enough as I wont OC, atleast not now. G31 would be good enough then I suppose.
> 
> but why is everyone such a big fan of 'bijli'   . I mean on the website there are many more good looking models. Is it an extreme value for money or something. The only plus point I could see was that it has slots for 4 frontal USB ports while most have only two.



Dude, get the 500W PSU no doubt, and dun worry, u'll be able to OC to 3.4GHz with Gigabyte's G31 costing 3.2k

3.4Ghz is good enug.

Then, if u go for Bijli's PSU, what do u expect,u can OC much? Or u can add a good gfx card l8er? None


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2009)

udaydeep_1990 said:


> yeah thats what I think as well, zebronics bijli with smps would be good enough as I wont OC, atleast not now. G31 would be good enough then I suppose.
> 
> but why is everyone such a big fan of 'bijli'   .  *I mean on the website there are many more good looking models. Is it an extreme value for money or something. The only plus point I could see was that it has slots  for 4 frontal USB ports while most have only two.*



@ comp@ddict - Good suggestion buddy.

Bijli PSU will do but you could not be able to USE a gfx card or OC your PROC later as comp@ddict said. You have buy a new psu later anyway.

Bijli is the best VFM cabby out there coz it's ventilation sys is much better though it's a value oriented product.

It has grilled ( meshed )front panel instead of solid with one Front 120mm fan, 2 side 80mm fan & one back side 120mm fan ( optioanal ) to aid better air ventilation with enough space for adding hdd & dvd drives.


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanx for the shock therapies, luv em. Getting used to them lately. 
Anyways, I might as well go for a good PSU but not now, instead when I get the gfx card then. Till then I dont have any immediate intentions for OCing.

but as far as  CM 500W or 460W, is concerned, only the fact that it is of higher wattage is important or also that it is of cooler master ? 
I mean any 460W or 500W PSU from say Point of View,Power Safe,Tagan etc can also work, or are these local companies ?
Power Safe 500W Silver 500W –Indian Rupees(INR) Rs.1,300 (www.newtechnology.co.in)
Would it be wise to go for this ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2009)

Corsaur, Coolermaster,Tagan etc. are known to good psu makers worldwde.
Higher wattage PSUs are always better than lower wattage PSU.

While Buying a PSU the things you should look for it's efficiency percentage& +12V Rail
amp rating

Say Corsair VX450W works at 80% efficinecy so it will provide 360W power without being overloaded.
CM500W extreme works at 70% efficiency so it will give 350W  power without being overloaded.

Look for PSUs with ( atleast ) 20A or more on +12V rail.

Though I've not heard much abt powersafe PSUs they are better than zebronics
Bijli cabbys PSU.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 5, 2009)

Guys, will be offline till 18th due to preboards

Keep thread alive and if anything to add, do post.

happy new year to all again

ADDED





> Corsair VX550W @ 5.7k


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 6, 2009)

thnx topgear, I shall consider all the factors you stated.

Best of luck comp@ddict.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Jan 6, 2009)

Benq 22" E2200HD LCD - 11,925

Source: *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=4537


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 6, 2009)

^wowie


----------



## Rohit1gupta (Jan 6, 2009)

Pls help me out.

I need a sparkle nvidia 9600 GT 512mb card which is around Rs 5k-5.5k as mentioned in this thread.

Can anybody post the address of the shop at which this card is available at nehru place???


----------



## janitha (Jan 6, 2009)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Benq 22" E2200HD LCD - 11,925
> 
> Source: *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=4537



+VAT + shipping!
Advertising? You have posted it in many threads.


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 7, 2009)

whats the best AGp card i can get for under 5k .
i have a  fx5200 ..


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 7, 2009)

^ 7600GT.

Its the best you can get. There is also a 7800 series variant which I cannnot remember but I wont provide much boost than 7600GT itself.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Jan 7, 2009)

janitha said:


> +VAT + shipping!
> Advertising? You have posted it in many threads.


 
I posted it in two thread as both regards to latest pricing. I dont belong to any shop so there is no need for me to advertise.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 7, 2009)

max_snyper said:


> hey comp@ddict. i appreciate on the hardwork u have done on creating this list....
> but some things are missing in the price quotes,some products are also missing.
> 1.the differences in the prices mentioned in the list and actual price are as big as 1.5k~2k
> 2.pls dont post prices mention on these sites because they differ mostly in actual prices
> ...


Well, no,if u luk at street prices, I've put it at that level, it's within 0.5k actually.



Karan85 said:


> whats the best AGp card i can get for under 5k .
> i have a  fx5200 ..


 HD3650 512MB DDR3 AGP comes for 5k

*ADDED*


> *BENQ*
> 
> 
> Benq 22" E2200HD *FULLHD* LCD Monitor @ 12k


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 7, 2009)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> HD3650 512MB DDR3 AGP comes for 5k


****! I totally forgot about ATi. See this is what happens if a Brand is overtly popular.


----------



## thetechshopguy (Jan 8, 2009)

*Intel X58 Update!!*

Asus Motherboards in the HOUSE !!! 

Asus P6T Deluxe Intel X58 LGA 1366 Motherboard
*Asus Rampage II Extreme Intel X58 LGA 1366 Motherboard*

Intel Core i7 920 Processor and Corsair 3 x 1GB Triple Channel Memory Also available ex-stock.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 9, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ****! I totally forgot about ATi. See this is what happens if a Brand is overtly popular.



Lol hehe


*ADDED*


> Asus P6T Deluxe X58 @ 22.7k


Next time mention price alongwith it.

*ALSO ADDED*


> iBall Grabit @ 1.8k - HUGE CABBY WITH 400W PSU
> Viewsonic VA1921WM 19″ LCD Monitor @ 8.2k
> Powersafe 400W Silver @ 1.2k - Good enug for HD4670
> iBall i701 @ 2.8k - Has 450W PSU and 2 fans, is huge



Planning on adding one more new section, SPEAKERs.

Help me out with some prices, of the ones u already know of.


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey guys I have a small query.

After some research I found that Intel Pentium Dual Core E5400 is going to be launched in the US on 18 Jan. Simultaneously the rates of E5200 will drop from 84$ to 64$ and of E5300 from 86$ to 74$.

*techiton.blogspot.com/2008/12/intel-new-dual-core-e5400-and-price.html

What I want to know is that assuming that E5400 will release in India after 3-4 months, then shall the prices of E5200/E5300 remain the same in India till then or shall they also drop in correspondence to the drop in the US  ???  

Thnx in advance.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

No, by March, E5200 shud fall below 3.8k barrier, best conditions, it'll hit 3.5k

Depends a lot on Rupee-Dollar exchange ratio


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 10, 2009)

@ comp@ddict.
Thanx.
But let me give you a news,  the E5200 is already available at below 3.8 K ( Rs.3790 ) in Nehru Place. Dont trust me ? Take a look at the pics of the price lists taken by prateekchanda,
*www.flickr.com/photos/35858425@N00/sets/72157612276113236/detail/

Photo no 060120091325, item no 17. It is quite unclear but still can be considered though I suppose.

Also update rest of the prices, rates have fallen somewhat . Since your preboards are going on, if you want I can compile all the changed figures from the pictures and post them as a single post so that you can directly update your first post and save some time.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2009)

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Rs. 2800
Asus M2A-MX Rs. 2150
Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2300
Transcend 1GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram Rs. 575
Asus 20x Sata DVD Writer Rs. 1225
Zebronics Bijli with PSU Rs. 1450
Dual core e2200 Rs. 3150
e7300 Rs. 5500
Palit 9600GT Rs. 6200
TVS Champ Keyboard Rs. 220
Altec Lansing BXR1121 Rs. 1250
Amigo 120mm Led Fan Rs. 250
Saegate 320GB 8MB Buffer HDD Rs. 2200


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2009)

topgear said:


> AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Rs. 2800
> Asus M2A-MX Rs. 2150
> Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2300
> Transcend 1GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram Rs. 575
> ...


Thnx, added a few, edited too



udaydeep_1990 said:


> @ comp@ddict.
> Thanx.
> But let me give you a news,  the E5200 is already available at below 3.8 K ( Rs.3790 ) in Nehru Place. Dont trust me ? Take a look at the pics of the price lists taken by prateekchanda,
> *www.flickr.com/photos/35858425@N00/sets/72157612276113236/detail/
> ...



Thnx a ton, UPDATED PRICE LIST


> Pentium Dual-Core E5200 2.5GHz @ 3.8k
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB @ 2.k
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB @ 2.2k
> Transcend 1GB 800mhz @ 0.6k


----------



## oromis (Jan 11, 2009)

nice thread this is turning out to be,.

i have a query, i am living in bangalore, and i am trying purchase a new computer with the following config :
Intel Q8200
ASUS P5Q
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
CoolerMaster EP 500W PSU
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD
Logitech Gaming G1 kbd/mouse
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers
LG H55n DVD-RW


i saw prices of stuff in this thread, and i went to a few dealers here in my city, and they gave me really wierd quotes compared to these prices.. i wanted to know, is there any trusty website i can get my rig from?
also, anyone know a reputed dealer in bangalore who can sell me my comp?

thanks in advance


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2009)

LOOK AT THIS, 9800GX2 for 13k
*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?curpage=2&ctg=6



About getting the comp, u can get it from comp from
*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/
or
www.lynx-india.com
or
www.techshop.in

ADDED and UPDATED prices of a huge load:


> Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 2.6GHz @ 2.9k
> Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2.7GHz @ 3.4k
> Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 2.8GHz @ 3.9k
> Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3GHz @ 4.4k
> ...



Will ADD Speakers SECTION by day after.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Jan 16, 2009)

Phenom 2 940 - 13222 + 4%vat from Lynx-India


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2009)

Transcend 8GB pendrive Rs. 675
Transcend 2GB pendrive Rs. 240


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 20, 2009)

Finally, a new section, Speakers.
BTW, will add P2 prices soon, as there have been price cuts


> SPEAKERS:
> 
> Logitech R-10 2.0 @ 0.5k
> Logitech R-20 2.1 @ 1.1k
> ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey guys, an awesome pricing on an INTEL quad Core



> Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz @ 8.8k



AND THIS ONE is a WINNER:



> Palit HD4850 512MB DDR3 @ 8.8k


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 25, 2009)

wat is the price of 160GB WD external HD and warranty and passport too ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2009)

Viewsonic 16inch TFT Rs. 5100
Samsung 16 inch TFT Rs. 5500
Asus 16 inch TFT Rs. 5400
Acer 16inch TFT Rs. 4900

Acer 19inch TFT Rs. 6500
Asus 19inch TFT Rs. 7400
Dell 19inch TFT Rs. 7400
Samsung 19inch TFT Rs. 7200
Viewsonic 19inch TFT Rs. 6800

Acer 22inch TFT Rs. 9900
Viewsonic 22inch TFT Rs. 10250
Samsung 22inch TFT Rs. 11000

Zebronics 500W Pure Platinum PSU Rs. 1500
CoolerMaster 460W Extreme Power Plus Rs. 2650

Palit 9600GSO 384MB DDR3 Rs. 5550
Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 6000
Sparkle 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 5500
Palit 9500GT 256MB DDR3 Rs. 4000

Samsung ML-2245 Laser Printer Rs. 5500
HP LJ P1007 Laser Printer Rs. 5000


----------



## predatorvjisback (Jan 25, 2009)

may I know which  Asus 19inch TFT Rs. 7400 LCD is this ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 25, 2009)

> Palit 9600GSO 384MB DDR3 Rs. 5550
> Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. -2245


-2245, meaning 3.3k????



> Acer 19inch TFT Rs. 6500
> Asus 19inch TFT Rs. 7400
> Dell 19inch TFT Rs. 7400
> Samsung 19inch TFT Rs. 7200
> ...


Cud u mention the model numbers and source, it's not that i dun trust u, but these r TOO GOOD to be true, I mean this wud make anyone's day.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> -2245, meaning 3.3k????



That's a typo. It's Rs.6000

Added These Two :
Sparkle 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 5500
Palit 9500GT 256MB DDR3 Rs. 4000



> Cud u mention the model numbers and source, it's not that i dun trust u, but these r TOO GOOD to be true, I mean this wud make anyone's day.



The monitor prices are from this site *www.deltapage.com/ 
( 22nd-Jan-2008 )

You could find many products price on that site too. A very good site to know HW prices at a glance, eh ?


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 25, 2009)

> Viewsonic 16inch TFT Rs. 5100
> Samsung 16 inch TFT Rs. 5500
> Asus 16 inch TFT Rs. 5400
> Acer 16inch TFT Rs. 4900
> ...


Holy sh1t!! this is freakin creaking awesome!! 
I wonder when this will be possible where I live..


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 25, 2009)

whats the price of E7300+Mercury PNMCP73VT .Please tell me. I am angry at my dealer for charging both for 8550 and he charged 2900 for Samsung 320 GB HDD.

he also is telling the price of Samsung 19inch LCD to be 8500. Are the prices true?


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Holy sh1t!! this is freakin creaking awesome!!
> I wonder when this will be possible where I live..



Ya. Chennai guys are getting the tfts for such a low price.



vamsi360 said:


> whats the price of E7300+Mercury PNMCP73VT .Please tell me. I am angry at my dealer for charging both for 8550 and he charged 2900 for Samsung 320 GB HDD.
> 
> he also is telling the price of Samsung 19inch LCD to be 8500. Are the prices true?



E7300 should be Rs. 5500-5700. Don't know about mercury mobo.
Samsung 320HDD is just overpriced. Seagate & WD 320GB Hdds are only Rs. 2200
For monitor can you quote the model name ( it varies from model to model )


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 25, 2009)

its 18.5 inch Samsung and i saw its price on web inclusive of WAT to be 7200 and my vendor says its 8500.


----------



## janitha (Jan 26, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> whats the price of E7300+Mercury PNMCP73VT .Please tell me. I am angry at my dealer for charging both for 8550 and he charged 2900 for Samsung 320 GB HDD.
> 
> he also is telling the price of Samsung 19inch LCD to be 8500. Are the prices true?



@deltapage Samsung 19" starts from 7200/- and Viewsonic from 6675/-. Futher, 20" LCD 2033 Wide Screen, DVI is only Rs.7800/-. And these are VAT inclusive.  	

Lucky Chennai people!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 26, 2009)

NIGHTMARE said:


> wat is the price of 160GB WD external HD and warranty and passport too ?


'm sorry,honestly dun hav an idea.



> The monitor prices are from this site *www.deltapage.com/
> ( 22nd-Jan-2008 )
> 
> You could find many products price on that site too. A very good site to know HW prices at a glance, eh ?   		  		  		  		 		 			 				__________________


Thnx a ton, added site to courtesy list.

*ADDED*


> Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ 6k
> Palit 9600GSO 384MB DDR3 @ 5.5k
> Sparkle 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ 5.5k
> 
> Palit 9500GT256MB DDR3 @ 4k





> Cooler Master 460W @ 2.6k
> Zebronics 500W Pure Platinum @ 1.5k





> Acer 16" TFT @ 4.9k
> Acer 19" TFT @ 6.5k
> Acer 22" TFT @ 9.9k
> 
> ...





IronManForever said:


> Holy sh1t!! this is freakin creaking awesome!!
> I wonder when this will be possible where I live..


Me too, it's totally awesome.



janitha said:


> @deltapage Samsung 19" starts from 7200/- and Viewsonic from 6675/-. Futher, 20" LCD 2033 Wide Screen, DVI is only Rs.7800/-. And these are VAT inclusive.
> 
> Lucky Chennai people!


You bet


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2009)

Intel Core i7 i-920 2.66Ghz 8MB Cache is Rs. 15.5K
Seagate Sata 500GB 32MB Buffer HDD is Rs. 3K
Zebronics Reaper Cabinet Rs. 2200
Palit 9800GTX+ 512MB DDR3 Rs. 11650
Palit HD4870 Dual Sonic 512MB DDR5 @ 15650
Palit HD4870 Dual Sonic 1GB DDR5 @ 17800


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 28, 2009)

REVISED:


> Core i7 i920 2.66GHz @ 15.5k
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB @ 3k
> Zebronics Reaper @ 2.2k
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot topgear, u've been a real help.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2009)

My pleasure buddy.

Hey buddy Palit 9800GT 512MB is only Rs. 7300 now not Rs. 7800 - That's Rs. 500 more


----------



## haider_up32 (Jan 29, 2009)

predatorvjisback said:


> may I know which  Asus 19inch TFT Rs. 7400 LCD is this ?



i guess it is the vw193d ...without dvi and speakers..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 29, 2009)

haider_up32 said:


> i guess it is the vw193d ...without dvi and speakers..


WHo needs monitor speakers?They suk anyways.



topgear said:


> My pleasure buddy.
> 
> Hey buddy Palit 9800GT 512MB is only Rs. 7300 now not Rs. 7800 - That's Rs. 500 more



Now that makes it a very good choice over HD4830.

REVISED:


> *Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR3 @ 7.3k*


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can somebody quote the current price of *Palit HD4870* in *Nehru Place*!!!


Plz I need it urgently to make some comparisons....


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

Have not you checked the 1st page of this thread. It's available for Rs. 15700 ( 512MB DDR5 edition ) & Rs.17800 ( for 1GB DDR5 edition ). So the Price should be simillar there.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 30, 2009)

a_to_z123 said:


> Can somebody quote the current price of *Palit HD4870* in *Nehru Place*!!!
> 
> 
> Plz I need it urgently to make some comparisons....





topgear said:


> Have not you checked the 1st page of this thread. It's available for Rs. 15700 ( 512MB DDR5 edition ) & Rs.17800 ( for 1GB DDR5 edition ). So the Price should be simillar there.




As topgear said, the price is similar, give or take Rs. 500 at the most.

==============================


*AWESOME PRICES --*


> Phenom II X4 940 @ 15.7k
> Phenom II X2 920 @ 13.5k
> Sapphire HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ 4.4k  - - - ONLY!!!
> Sapphire HD4830 512MB DDR3 @ 8k - - Bcuz of 9800GT
> Sapphire HD4850 512MB DDR3 @ 9.2k


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 1, 2009)

AMAZING PRICES - - - saw it on Times Classifieds today.



> BenQ 22" FULL HD @ 11k
> BenQ 19" FULL HD @ 7k



I've added them to the list.



a_to_z123 said:


> Can somebody quote the current price of *Palit HD4870* in *Nehru Place*!!!
> 
> 
> Plz I need it urgently to make some comparisons....


see this site, may help.

www.npithub.com


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 1, 2009)

19" doesn't come in Full HD. It comes in 720p. Please correct that.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm, yes, okay done. Thnx for pointing out.

*Revised and updated
*


> *Palit SUPER HD4670 512MB DDR3 @ 5.3k*
> BenQ 19" HD @ 7k



But that's about one of the cheapest 19" monitors whose quality u can be assured of. Nice ain't it.


----------



## thetechshopguy (Feb 2, 2009)

Phenom II Price Update !!!!!!!!!! 

*AMD Phenom II X4 920 HDX920XCGIBOX Processor* *Rs. 11899/-* (Additional Rs. 343/- Discount with Internet Transfer payment)
*AMD Phenom II X4 940 HDZ940XCGIBOX Black Edition Processor* *Rs. 14499/-* (Additional Rs. 417/- Discount with Internet Transfer payment)

Hard Drive Price Update !!!!!!!!!! 

*Western Digital Caviar Blue SATA 750GB 7200RPM WD7500AAKS Desktop Hard Drive* *Rs. 4159/-* (Additional Rs. 120/- Discount with Internet Transfer payment)

*Seagate Barracuda ST31500341AS 1.5TB 7200 RPM  SATA Hard Drive* *Rs. 7840/-* (Additional Rs. 226/- Discount with Internet Transfer payment)


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

Add this to the front Page :

Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 5.7K
Palit HD4650 Sonic 512MB DDR3 Rs. 4350
Palit HD4670 512MB DDR3 Super Rs. 5150
Palit HD 4850 512MB DDR3 Rs. 8500

Sapphire HD4650 512MB DDR3 Rs. 4400

Zotac 9800GTX+ With Free Game Bundled Rs. 11150


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> Add this to the front Page :
> 
> Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 5.7K
> Palit HD4650 Sonic 512MB DDR3 Rs. 4350
> ...


What game?


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

tkin said:


> What game?



XIII Century: Death or Glory


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 7, 2009)

> AMD Phenom II X4 920 HDX920XCGIBOX Processor Rs. 11899/- (Additional Rs. 343/- Discount with Internet Transfer payment)
> AMD Phenom II X4 940 HDZ940XCGIBOX Black Edition Processor Rs. 14499/- (Additional Rs. 417/- Discount with Internet Transfer payment)


Totally nice price on the X4 920, I mean that CPU can go to 3.7GHz on stock too!!!

*ADDED ALL THIS - - - *


> Phenom II X4 940 @ 14.5k - - - NEW NEW NEW
> *Phenom II X2 920 @ 11.9k - - - NEW NEW NEW*





> Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ 5.7k
> *Palit SUPER HD4670 512MB DDR3 @ 5.1k*
> *Palit HD4650 Sonic 512MB DDR3 @ 4.3k*
> Sapphire HD4650 512MB DDR3 @ 4.4k
> ...





> *Western Digital Caviar Blue 750GB @ 4.1k - - NEVER BEFORE PRICE
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1.5TB @ 7.8k - - - ZOMG!!!
> *


Hell those are some prices.

Thanks a lot to topgear and thetechshopguy!!!!!!!


----------



## niceboy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello,

I'm interested in Acer AspireOne netbook with 6 cell batter(5+ hour backup), any can give me the current price please.

thanks.

nb.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 11, 2009)

There's a special promo offer, not sure whether it's still there, but it was giving the netbook for Rs. 14,999.

As of current prices:
With XP - Rs. 19,999.
With Linux - Rs. 17,999.

Get the XP, it's HOME edition BTW. Also, Acer's touchpad ain't that good.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2009)

I read in digit this month that Linux version is 14K or so
&
Xp home version is 17K or so.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, that was the promo, dunno if it's still valid. But it's definitely within 15-16k.
That's about 10k lesser than any other brand.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

Palit GTX 295 with 1792 MB DDR3 Rs. 34800
Palit Revolution Deluxe 700 ( HD4870 X2 with 2GB DDR5 ) Rs. 32000
EVGA GTX 280 SSC with 896MB DDR3  Rs. 22750


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> Palit GTX 295 with 1792 MB DDR3 Rs. 34800
> Palit Revolution Deluxe 700 ( HD4870 X2 with 2GB DDR5 ) Rs. 32000
> EVGA GTX 280 SSC with 896MB DDR3  Rs. 22750


I think its GTX260, but still a SSC model for 22k that's really cheap, how much for the normal model?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2009)

*ZOMG! ZOMG! ZOMG! Phenom II out on lynx-india.com and its DAMN CHEAP.

Phenom II 920 looks like a joke because for 1K extra we get the FLAGSHIP BLACK EDITION Phenom II 940 3.0GHz.

And Pentium Dual Core E5200 and Phenom X2 7750 Black Edition available for 3.5K each. Nice competition between Intel and AMD*.

*lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=142&sort=Price&direction=ASC&show_all=yes

UPDATE: I saw an interesting review of 7750BE. It says its wiser to buy 7750BE than a 8x50 Triple Core, or just get a 9x50 quad core. Same reason as to why 9600GT and HD4850 are better than HD4830.

AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition - Rs. 3,550/-
AMD Phenom X3 8650 - Rs. 4,800/-
AMD Phenom X4 9650 - Rs. 6,500/-

Clearly, it seems more worth the cash to go for higher clockspeed in 7750 (2.7GHz) over 8650 because games will mostly use 2 cores. Besides, if you are on a budget, its cheaper.

While AMD Phenom X4 9650 at Rs. 6,500 is the cheapest quad core available. Phenom X4 prices are dropping like hailstones during a hailstorm. I think NOW is the best time for Non-Overclockers to buy CPUs.


All this indicates that AMD Phenom II X4 8xx series and X3 7xx series are fast reaching India.

We can expect Phenom II X4 810 2.6GHz 512+512+512+512 KB L2 Cache, 4MB L3 cache to come at 7.5K.

We can expect Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz *BLACK EDITION* 512+512+512 KB L2 cache, 4(or was it 6?) MB L3 cache to come at 6K In India.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 13, 2009)

*ADDED:*


> *Phenom II X4 940 @ 12.4k - - - ZOMG!!!!*
> *Phenom II X2 920 @ 10.5k - - - MORE ZOMG!!!
> Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 14.4k - - - EXCELLENT*



*AND*


> *AMD Phenom X3 8650 2.3GHz @ 4.8k - - Not VERY Exciting!*
> *Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3GHz @ 4.2k - - - SUPER PRICE*
> *Athlon 64 X2 7750 B.E. 2.7GHz @ 3.7k - - - A STEAL!!!*



*ALSO*


> Core 2 Duo E8200 2.66GHz @ 8k



*ADDED:*


> *Palit GTX 295 1792 MB GDDR3 @ 34.8k - - WORLD's FASTEST*
> *Palit Revolution Deluxe 700 HD4870 X2 2GB GDDR5 @ 32k*
> EVGA GTX 260 SSC 896MB GDDR3 @ 23k





> I think its GTX260, but still a SSC model for 22k that's really cheap, how much for the normal model?


The 65nm one is for as low as 18k AFAIK.

......................................................................................................................

PHEW, this was ONE HEAVY UPDATE. But there's something interesting, although it's already out of stock, apparently, techshop.in was selling-
*QX9650 3GHz for Rs. 19,999 only!!!*
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php...476&polytela=8c638252870818a7310d0c157e713bde

====================================================================
*
ZOMG ZOMG zOMG ZoMG ZOmG ZOMg!!!!!!*
*HOLY COWS, LOOK AT THIS!!!!*
*MSI HD4870 512MB GDDR5 - - Rs. 12, 800*

Added!!!!!


> MSI HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 12.8k


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2009)

Buddy Don't know about the normal model. But EVGA GTX 280 SC & SSC cost the same.
So I think it's better to get SSC edition


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2009)

ZOMG! ZOMG! ZOMG! WHERE is HD4870 selling for 12.7K ????


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 13, 2009)

^^

yup, rightly said buddy, ordered a gtx280 SSC from theitwares.com @22,750/-.. 
---------------
Also, are these 
Phenom II X4 940 (i guess at 3.0 Ghz)
Phenom II X2 920 (i guess at 2.8 Ghz)

The competitors to Intel's Nehalem a.k.a core i7 porcessors ?? 
If yes, then the prices are really gr8...i mean they are like OMG :O (2k less than the core i7 920's) but more on (Ghz) processing power.....

Btw, i guess their supported mobos will be in the range of 17-25K.. right??


----------



## predatorvjisback (Feb 13, 2009)

its with us too ,no time to update will soon get all best price from BGS for you all 
currently have .


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yup, rightly said buddy, ordered a gtx280 SSC from theitwares.com @22,750/-..
> ---------------
> ...


You're wrong,
First of all, Core i7 has no competitors now, not even the beefy QX series(except the i920 which is beat by the highest QX model costing 50k, i940 and i965 has no competition)

Phenom II 9xx rivals with the Q9xxx series quad cores and gives them the run for their money(940 competes and outperforms Q9400 in a lot of tests while costing less, 920 trails a little behind)

Mobos supporting Phenom II starts from 6k(since AMD didn't change the architecture as Intel did with X58 and DDR3 RAMs, it needs AM2+ Socket to work and runs DDR2 RAMs, all vendors have released bios updates that allow AM2+ mobos to run Phenom II)

MSI K9A2 CF mobo costs 6k only(OMG!!) and has support for Phenom II 920/940, and to sum it up this mobo even has Crossfire support(X8/X8 ),

so at this moment AMD Phenom really looks enticing, anyone wishing to build a killer rig with budget on his mind should get this config, Phenom proccies with DDR3 support arrives later this year and from the looks of things, it might give CORE i7 the run for its money.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ZOMG! ZOMG! ZOMG! WHERE is HD4870 selling for 12.7K ????



It's Rs. 12550.
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5654


----------



## sravan (Feb 14, 2009)

what is the price of Zotac geforce 9300?????


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

*All you guys, have a look at this, I have a feeling the prices are two low, else I'll add them. Do take a look, not my site, tumbled upon by mistake today, light site too.
*www.newtechnology.co.in/intel-processor-price-list/*

==================================================================

Correction from GTX260 to GTX280


> *EVGA GTX 280 SSC 896MB GDDR3 @ 23k - - Now that's a deal!*





predatorvjisback said:


> its with us too ,no time to update will soon get all best price from BGS for you all
> currently have .


No problemo



MetalheadGautham said:


> ZOMG! ZOMG! ZOMG! WHERE is HD4870 selling for 12.7K ????


MSI HD4870 is at www.lynx-india.com

.......................................................................................................................

*
Buying Corei7 is too costly.
Buying Phenom II now makes sense cuz of the new prices.
For best budget performance, it's a Q9550 + P45 = Rs. 21,000
*


.......................................................................................................................


*
UPDATED*


> *Sapphire HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 9k*



ZOMG!!!


> *BenQ 18.5" E900HD @ 6.9k*
> *BenQ 22" T2200HD @ 9k*
> *BenQ 22" E2200HD @ 11.5k*


*Straight from lynx

*........................................................................................................



> what is the price of Zotac geforce 9300?????


Only found this - *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3578
XFX 9300, too costly though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *Buying Corei7 is too costly.
> Buying Phenom II now makes sense cuz of the new prices.
> For best budget performance, it's a Q9550 + P45 = Rs. 21,000
> *


Q9550 and Phenom II X4 940 tie in gaming.
Q8200 looses to 920 in 10k range in not just gaming but ALL tasks.

I think AMD has finally defeated Core2.

Luckily for them Core i7 is still uber high end and unaffordable.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *All you guys, have a look at this, I have a feeling the prices are two low, else I'll add them. Do take a look, not my site, tumbled upon by mistake today, light site too.
> *www.newtechnology.co.in/intel-processor-price-list/*
> 
> ==================================================================
> ...


 GTX280 has 1GB of RAM, since you say 896MB its the GTX260 SSC(and prices do coincide), 23k for GTX280 SSC is way too low, its a complete mistake.


The mistake is also made by itwares.com (they also have GTX260 and 280 mixed up), in reality GTX280 is still around the 30k mark and GTX280SSC still costs above 35k for sure.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

tkin said:


> GTX280 has 1GB of RAM, since you say 896MB its the GTX260 SSC(and prices do coincide), 23k for GTX280 SSC is way too low, its a complete mistake.
> 
> 
> The mistake is also made by itwares.com (they also have GTX260 and 280 mixed up), in reality GTX280 is still around the 30k mark and GTX280SSC still costs above 35k for sure.


Yup, brought it back to GTX260..
Man with HD4870 now costing Rs. 12,800 only, GTX260 LOSES big time!!!!



MetalheadGautham said:


> Q9550 and Phenom II X4 940 tie in gaming.
> Q8200 looses to 920 in 10k range in not just gaming but ALL tasks.
> 
> I think AMD has finally defeated Core2.
> ...



Yup, even though i7 i920 is compartively cheap(than other i7s), the mobo's are too costly!!!!

=========================================================================
*
REQUEST*
Please chck this - - **www.newtechnology.co.in/intel...or-price-list/*
Should I add them?


*REVISED*


> *AMD Phenom X4 9550 2.2GHz @ 6.5k
> **EVGA GTX 260 SSC 896MB GDDR3 @ 23k - - Now that's a deal!*


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Q9550 and Phenom II X4 940 tie in gaming.
> Q8200 looses to 920 in 10k range in not just gaming but ALL tasks.
> 
> I think AMD has finally defeated Core2.
> ...



Not yet.
 Q8200 is cheaper than Phenom II 920, also Q9550 is faster than 940 in gaming, 940 and Q9550 tie in regular tasks, while 940 ties with Q9400 in gaming, seems Intel's proccies still blast ahead while gaming.

With DDR3 prices(and X58 mobo) falling AMD better bring something new to play(waiting to see Phenoms with DDR3 support).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

tkin said:


> Not yet.
> Q8200 is cheaper than Phenom II 920, also Q9550 is faster than 940 in gaming, 940 and Q9550 tie in regular tasks, while 940 ties with Q9400 in gaming, seems Intel's proccies still blast ahead while gaming.
> 
> With DDR3 prices(and X58 mobo) falling AMD better bring something new to play(waiting to see Phenoms with DDR3 support).


Let me show you MORE links to satisfy you.

*www.overclock.net/hardware-news/454029-anandtech-phenom-ii-crossfire-competitive-not.html

			 		 	 	 *images.anandtech.com/graphs/phenomiicf_012809142247/18101.png


 *images.anandtech.com/graphs/phenomiicf_012809142247/18103.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/phenomiicf_012809142247/18107.png


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Let me show you MORE links to satisfy you.
> 
> *www.overclock.net/hardware-news/454029-anandtech-phenom-ii-crossfire-competitive-not.html
> 
> ...


 I saw it, Q9550 beats 940, that's what I said.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, it does, it's better anyways, with the massive cache and all.

*BTW, Palit's HD4850 now costs as much as any HD4830 or even lesser.*


> *Sapphire HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 8.8k*
> *MSi HD4830 512MB GDDR3 @ 8.2k
> Sapphire HD4830 512MB GDDR3 @ 8.1k*
> 
> ...



================================================================================

*
FULL UPDATE OF PSUs:-*



> *Corsair VX450W @ 4.3k
> Corsair VX550W @ 5.9k
> Corsair TX650W @ 7.3k
> Corsair TX750W @ 7.9k*





> *
> Tagan Stone Rock TG500-U37 500W @ 3.7k
> Tagan BZ 600W @ 6.3k
> Tagan BZ 700W @ 7.6k*


*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DELL 19" monitors get cheap*:-


> *Dell E1909W 19" TFT @ 7.6k*


----------



## sam_sc4 (Feb 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Yeah, it does, it's better anyways, with the massive cache and all.
> 
> *BTW, Palit's HD4850 now costs as much as any HD4830 or even lesser.*
> 
> ...



WOW !!! PALIT surely is coming out with all guns blazing. Other brands better watch out 

Hey, the price of the 19" Dell falling so much . Are you sure? Whats the price of 17"? Well, i'll choose it over others when i build new RIG on March.


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 17, 2009)

what is the price of popular Dell 15inch Widescreen monitor

whats the price of XBox360?


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! Ideal time to get HD4850. I dont have a rig supporting it though! 

LCDs are getting too cheap. I though they had hit a barrier, but no. We should have mid end 19" withing 6k soon.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 17, 2009)

can ne one tell me which shops in lamington road are selling HD4850 for 8.1k?
i would be going there next week to pick up some stuff.


----------



## thetechshopguy (Feb 17, 2009)

Another Phenom II X4 is here !!! 

AMD Phenom II X4 810 HDX810WFGIBOX Processor Rs. 10230/-


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 17, 2009)

tkin said:


> I saw it, Q9550 beats 940, that's what I said.


But not by as much high a margin as to justify the 3K extra you pay for it.


thetechshopguy said:


> Another Phenom II X4 is here !!!
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 810 HDX810WFGIBOX Processor Rs. 10230/-


ZOMG! I was looking for it. Its an AM3 DDR3 CPU right ?
But why is it nearly as expensive as X4 920, which is MORE powerful ?
I heard that at this price, not 810 but 910 exists.


----------



## janitha (Feb 17, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But not by as much high a margin as to justify the 3K extra you pay for it.
> 
> ZOMG! I was looking for it. Its an AM3 DDR3 CPU right ?
> But why is it nearly as expensive as X4 920, which is MORE powerful ?
> I heard that at this price, not 810 but 910 exists.



The 810 is priced $175 abroad and if I am not wrong, processors in general are being sold for same price here too and hence the quoted price seems high.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 17, 2009)

thetechshopguy said:


> Another Phenom II X4 is here !!!
> *ADDED
> *
> 
> ...



I wish this CPU was DDR2 instead, and was selling for Rs. 8000, then this would be a killer.

But all the same, a cheap DDR3, the first one infact.
ADDED


> *Phenom II X4 810 @ 10.1k - - - Cheapest DDR3 solution                                DDR3*



*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



IronManForever said:


> Wow! Ideal time to get HD4850. I dont have a rig supporting it though!
> 
> LCDs are getting too cheap. I though they had hit a barrier, but no. We should have mid end 19" withing 6k soon.


No they will drop further, the new interim budget has cut excise duty on all these goods including CPUs and GFX cards from 16% to 12%.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



vamsi360 said:


> what is the price of popular Dell 15inch Widescreen monitor
> 
> whats the price of XBox360?



Don't go for a 15", 18.5" BenQ comes for Rs. 6.5k now.
XBox 360, which model?

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
February 17 2009  		*www.techpowerup.com/images/news/ati.gif
		 		        		         		Radeon HD 4770


> ATI, as part of its initial plans with the 40 nm manufacturing technology is preparing the RV740 graphics processor, the company's next mid-range workhorse graphics processor.





> The HD 4770 SKU will be distinct in being the first mainstream graphics card with GDDR5 memory. It will use its 128-bit wide bus to accommodate 512 MB of memory. The HD 4750 on the other hand, will stick to GDDR3. The reference model may have 1GB of it. HD 4770 is expected to be priced around the US $120 mark, making it a head-on competitor to the GeForce GTS 240, which is known to be a re-badged GeForce 8800/9800GT with higher reference clock-speeds. The HD 4750 has GeForce 9600 GT in its sights, with its expected initial pricing ranging around the $100 mark.


Absolutely amazing price, we can expect it to hit Indian Markets 2 weeks into April with a price tag or Rs. 5500 - Rs. 6000 only.

And the performance is like that of the Rs. 8000 - Rs. 9500 HD4830/HD4850 for the HD4750/HD4770 respectively.

*www.techpowerup.com/85476/Radeon_HD_4770_Sets_Sights_on_GeForce_GTS_240.html


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2009)

2 GB Zion DDR3 Ram Rs. 2500

a member named *racevthme* in the forum just bought 2x 2Gb Zion DDR3 Ram For 5K

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45694&page=102


----------



## janitha (Feb 17, 2009)

@comp@ddict

Quote
I wish this CPU was DDR2 instead, and was selling for Rs. 8000, then this would be a killer.

It does support DDR2 also! See-
*www.guru3d.com/article/amd-phenom-ii-x4-810-and-x3-720be-review-am3/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 18, 2009)

topgear said:


> 2 GB Zion DDR3 Ram Rs. 2500
> 
> a member named *racevthme* in the forum just bought 2x 2Gb Zion DDR3 Ram For 5K
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45694&page=102


Is there a 790GX AM3 board available yet to pair with that RAM ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is there a 790GX AM3 board available yet to pair with that RAM ?



Why can't you think of intel ? Are U a amd fanboy 

BTW, Asus has a 790GX based mobo called *M4A78T-E* Which supports DDR3 Mem :
*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=181&l3=881&l4=0&model=2768&modelmenu=2

& the best part is it's price is only $170or so. 

Looks like I did my homework before posting, eh ?  

BTW, The guy bought 2GB 1066Mhz DDR3 @ Rs. 2.5 & 
2GB 1333Mhz zion DDR3 mem price is Rs. 2850


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 18, 2009)

ONLY $170 ? That would be 8K in India.

And yeah, I prefer AMD because of better onboard graphics option.


----------



## dee557 (Feb 18, 2009)

max_snyper said:


> can ne one tell me which shops in lamington road are selling HD4850 for 8.1k?
> i would be going there next week to pick up some stuff.


 
Contact "CYBERCITYINDIA@23878569 (quote palit HD4850@8.1k, 10 days back)
Contact "SUNRISE TECH@022-39123112 (I got mine for 8.1k, initially he ask for 8.5k)
If still dont get the right price, I CAN HELP U & can make that card available @8.1k atleast.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 18, 2009)

hey guys .....please tell me the price of the MSI GX400 laptop....(saw the advt in digit)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 18, 2009)

wat is the price of 1TB HD 16 MB and 32MB seagate and WD also.who provide the international warranty (New zealand)


----------



## Chetz (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello people.. 

how is this config.. 

amd phenom 9850 processor
gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H motherboard
4 GB DDR2 ram
500 gb hard dsk ( i dunno which brand exactly )
ATX cabinet
creative 2,1 speakers
lg dvd writer
22" AOC monitor.
Microsoft KB and mouse.. 
Pinnacle tV tuner card. 
Ups

total : 39000

wat do u think of this quoation ???? is it worth ?? any suggestions ??? my needs are Autocad and designing.. mid level gaming. 

do i need a graphics card or inbuilt solution is enough ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 18, 2009)

NIGHTMARE said:


> wat is the price of 1TB HD 16 MB and 32MB seagate and WD also.who provide the international warranty (New zealand)


It should be Rs.8000, dun noe in New Zealand currency though.



izzikio_rage said:


> hey guys .....please tell me the price of the MSI GX400 laptop....(saw the advt in digit)


*Around Rs. 70,000 
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



janitha said:


> @comp@ddict
> 
> Quote
> I wish this CPU was DDR2 instead, and was selling for Rs. 8000, then this would be a killer.
> ...


Lets see what the AM3 mobos have to offer. So that makes X4 810 the cheapest-overclockable-performing processor huh!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



topgear said:


> 2 GB Zion DDR3 Ram Rs. 2500
> 
> a member named *racevthme* in the forum just bought 2x 2Gb Zion DDR3 Ram For 5K
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45694&page=102



*ADDED*


> *2 GB Zion DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.5k*



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Chetz said:


> Hello people..
> 
> how is this config..
> 
> ...


No, if you havn't bought it then don't buy it. *What's the max budget you can go? Then we'll give u an appropriate rig.*

===========================================================================

MASSIVE REVISION and UPDATING

*Motherboards
*


> *MSI K9A2GM-FIH 780G @ 4.2k*
> *ASUS M3A-78-EH 780G @ 5.8k*
> 
> *ASUS M3A320MVP Deluxe 790FX @ 15k*





> *Gigabyte GA-G33M-S2L @ 5k
> **INTEL BOX DG45 FC @ 7k*
> 
> *ASUS P5Q Pro P45 @ 10.4k*
> ...


*


Cabinets
*


> *Thermaltake Matrix VD2000BNS @ 2.6k
> Thermaltake Strike MX VI6001BNS @ 3.8k
> 
> Cooler Master Mystique 632S @ 4.6k
> ...


*

Pen Drives*


> *Sandisk Cruzer Micro 4GB @ Rs. 438
> Silicon Power Ultima II 4GB @ Rs. 495
> Corsair Voyager 4GB @ Rs. 613
> OCZ ATV 4GB **@ Rs. 613
> ...




*Speakers*


> *Umax Powerbeats UPB 3200 2.1 @ 1.3k*
> *Zebronics ZEB-6900 R 5.1 @ 2.6k*


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 18, 2009)

^ Great job comp@ddict. Is this already a sticky?


----------



## Chetz (Feb 18, 2009)

@ comp addict

well i havent brought it..  I am planning to buy a good rig.. u can suggest me alternate.. i welcome it as i don have much knowledge as u people.. well my budget is 35- 40 k.. It must not exceed upper limit.. more lower the better..


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

NIGHTMARE said:


> wat is the price of 1TB HD 16 MB and 32MB seagate and WD also.who provide the international warranty (New zealand)



The price of 1TB 32 MB buffer segate is Rs. 5500 & WD's price is Rs. 5300
with 16MB buffer. I've heard that seagate HDDs could be purchased with international warranty though I'm not sure.



comp@ddict said:


> It should be Rs.8000, dun noe in New Zealand currency though.



It's Rs. 5.5K. Look above 

& you have posted in front page :


> Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1TB @ 5.7k



------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------



> 2 GB Zion DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.5k



*Buddy It's Rs. 2850.* Read These posts carefully

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1053902&postcount=320
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1054106&postcount=323

They are all posted before you've updated the 1st page of the thread 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *EVGA 750i SLi*
> EVGA 780i SLi @ 18k
> EVGA 790i ULTRA SLi @ 23.7k



Buddy where is the price. I think you forgot to post that 

Evga 750i SLI is Rs. 12.5K or so
& Evga 780i SLI is Rs. 15K & 16.1K for the FTW edition.
& 790i SLI Ultra is 20.4K


----------



## abhadi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi guys... 
  can you tell me the price of Asus P6T ??... not P6T Deluxe...


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 19, 2009)

Update
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...ategory_id=51&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

Viewsonic 2235WM 22″ LCD Monitor @ 13.2 

is now 11K


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 19, 2009)

Update:

Price of Galaxy 9500 GT 512mb DDR2 is 3.5k in Pune


----------



## sam_sc4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chetz said:


> Hello people..
> 
> how is this config..
> 
> ...



Don't go for this rig now. Just wait till March end. Let all the AMD Phenom II procs be available in India, then choose your desktop. 

Is your need urgent? Max budget allowed?


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry topgear for the mistakes.
*Corrected them all.*


> *EVGA 750i SLi @ 12k*
> *2 GB Zion DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.9k*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



IronManForever said:


> ^ Great job comp@ddict. Is this already a sticky?


Thnx and Not sure whether it is, no i dun think so.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Chetz said:


> @ comp addict
> 
> well i havent brought it.. I am planning to buy a good rig.. u can suggest me alternate.. i welcome it as i don have much knowledge as u people.. well my budget is 35- 40 k.. It must not exceed upper limit.. more lower the better..



Phenom II 920 @ 10.5k
Biostar TA790GX A2+ @ 5.2k
2*2=4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM @ 2.4k
BenQ 22" T2200HD @ 9k
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 8.1k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k
CM Elite 334 @ 2k
Logitech kbd/mouse Laser Combo @ 1k
Umax Powerbeats 2.1 Speakers @ 1.3k
WD 250GB HDD @ 2.4k

Very good and complete rig. Although it exceeds the budget by a bit.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



abhadi said:


> Hi guys...
> can you tell me the price of Asus P6T ??... not P6T Deluxe...



*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?searchstring=P6T&x=0&y=0

Check which one you are mentioning.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks prateekchand and ambar. Added.


> *Viewsonic 2235WM 22″ LCD Monitor @ 11k
> *Galaxy 9500GT 512MB DDR2 @ 3.5k


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ADDED - E7400, GTX285 and GTX295
*


> *ASUS GF GTX285 1GB GDDR3 @ 29k
> ASUS GF GTX295 1792MB GDDR3 @ 39k
> *





> *Core 2 Duo E7400 2.83GHz @ 6.3k*





> *XFX nForce 750i SLi @ 10.2k
> XFX nForce X58i @ 17k*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GOOD NEWS, HD4870x2 PRICE CUTs NEARING!!!
*


> *Sources *close to ATI are telling us that its X2 is still selling good, despite the fact that Geforce GTX 295 has the performance crown.
> 
> To keep up the good trend *ATI  is preparing to slightly adjust the price of Radeon HD 4870 X2 cards* but we didn’t find how much *ATI plans to lower these prices.*


*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12136&Itemid=1


----------



## abhadi (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ not given in any of the site you mentioned in the first page....
here is the link...
*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=179&l3=815&l4=0&model=2731&modelmenu=1


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 19, 2009)

Dunno price, else I'll add it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

*@ abhadi* - P6T is around $300 in U.S.

So expect to pay Rs.15-16K when it will come here

BTW, P6T deluxe is Rs. 20K or so.

But Gigabyte has better solution than asus in x58 range.


----------



## abhadi (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the info guys....
  but it seems that P6T-deluxe has been a greater choice than Gigabyte boards....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Phenom II 920 @ 10.5k
> Biostar TA790GX A2+ @ 5.2k
> * 2*2=4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM @ 2.4k*
> * BenQ 22" T2200HD @ 9k*
> ...


WTF WTF WTF

1. WHERE ?
2. WHERE ?
3. I wanna buy it. Gimme link. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1055084#post1055084


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

abhadi said:


> thanks for the info guys....
> but it seems that P6T-deluxe has been a greater choice than Gigabyte boards....



ASUS P6T Deluxe has only 2 way SLI & CF support as it has only 2x pci-e slot
but
Gigabyte X58 UD5 mobo which is only 17K or so has 3x pci-e port hence it supports 3 way sli.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 20, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF WTF WTF
> 
> 1. WHERE ?
> 2. WHERE ?
> 3. I wanna buy it. Gimme link. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1055084#post1055084


I dunno link, my friend told me.

Its Transcend's Value RAM @ 1275 per GB. Expect 2.4k or 2.5k max for two sticks then.
But the fact that it is value ram makes it bad.

But Corsair's XMS 1GB DDR2 800MHz comes for Rs. 750, that's Rs.3000 for 4GB!!!

============================================================================

*ADDED : - - NEW MOTHERBOARDS and P6T!!!
*


> *ASUS P5N7A-VM GF9300 @ 8.2k
> **ASUS P6T-WS PROFESSIONAL @ 18.4k*


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

             ~~HD4870 to get CHEAPER~~
MSI HD4870 512MB GDDR5 sells for Rs. 12,800 in India when it's price in USD is 199$.
**www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127408*

But look here, HIS HD4870 512MB GDDR5 sells only for 184$, and ONLY 164$ with in-mail REBATE, that means a price of Rs. 11,500 to as low as Rs. 10,000. Good news for next month.
**www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161236*
*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Add the shipping charges 1500-2000 depend upon weight


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 21, 2009)

But we can still expect it to reach 10k, especially when HD4950/HD4970 launches.
*
And news guys, HD4950 and HD4970 are nothing but OVERCLOCKED HD4850 and HD4870s, yes this is totally true, only both will have 1GB GDDR5 memory as per speculations, and both will be 55nm. So the first 40nm will be HD4750/HD4770, right after the HD49xx series launches.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MORE HD4870 PRICE DROPS, INCLUDING 1GB GDDR5*


> *Sapphire HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 15.4k*
> *Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k*





> *Palit HD4870 SONIC 512MB GDDR5 @ 16.4k
> Palit HD4870 DUAL SONIC 1GB GDDR5 @ 18.5k*


*
ALSO*


> Transcend 1GB 800mhz @ 0.75k
> Transcend 2GB 800mhz @ 1.25k



*
MORE UPDATES



			Palit 9500GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 4k
Sparkle 9500GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 4k
Xpert Vision GF 9500GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 4k

Xpert Vision GF9500GT 512MB DDR2 @ 3.6k
Galaxy 9500GT 512MB DDR2 @ 3.5k
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Xpert Vision 9600GT 1GB GDDR3 @ 7.3k*
> *Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.5k*




*==========================================================================*
*==========================================================================


**OLD STOCK - DIRT CHEAP*

*Okay, these are under "SURPLUS and OLD STOCK" in www.lynx-india.com
*Just posted them cause some are good offers.*
Note, these havn't been added to the price list.*



> *Colours 450W PSU + Double 80mm fans* *@ Rs. 420*
> *VIP 600W PSU @ Rs. 2,100*


*
*


> *iBall Workhorse Cabinet w/o PSU @ Rs. 420*





> *Hitachi 160GB SATA @ Rs. 1,490*





> *Core 2 Duo* *E4400 2.00 GHz @ Rs. 3750*





> *ASUS P5N 570 SLi Professional*



All these prices are *exclusive* of shipping(sending to your house).


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 21, 2009)

^ Did Transcend become more expensive. Last time I checked we had 2GB DDR2 800MHz for 1k?


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 21, 2009)

It should have been Rs. 1250, I put 1k, but forgot to change it for a loooong time. BTW it's value RAM.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 21, 2009)

prices of memory increased last week


----------



## acewin (Feb 22, 2009)

@comp@ddict, can you check this thread and give the exact model for the logitech combo with lazer mouse

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108714


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 22, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> prices of memory increased last week


Earlier than that, but I updated it late. My fault.



acewin said:


> @comp@ddict, can you check this thread and give the exact model for the logitech combo with lazer mouse
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108714


Thnx, *ADDING THE FOLLOWING:-     [new section]
*


> *KEYBOARDS and MICE
> 
> * *iBall Business Combo kbd+mouse(red colour) @ 0.6k*
> *iBall laser mouse @ 0.5k*
> ...




=========================================================================

*ADDED "LG" Monitors in 19" and 22"
*


> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2039*LG 19" L192W LCD Monitor @ 9.5k*
> *LG 22" L222WS LCD Monitor @ 12k*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 23, 2009)

@comp@ddict  do me favour confirm the price of WD 1TB HD the 3platter one there some issue with 4 platter


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

*@ comp@ddict*



> *Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53GHz @ 51k*



Worls most costly c2d, eh ? 




> *Pentium Dual-Core E5200 2.5GHz @ 3.8k
> GIgabyte G31 M-S2L @ 2.8k*



Pentium Dual Core e5200 is Rs. 3.5K
Gigabyte G31M-S2L is Rs. 2.5 K
Gigabyte EG31M-S2L is Rs. 2.6 K

Add this two :
*Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2450
Asus P5N73-AM Rs. 2400*



> *Corsair Voyager 8GB @ Rs. 976
> Corsair Voyager 16GB @ Rs. 2035*



Are you talking about Corsair *Flash* Voyager Pen Drives  ?

Corsair 8GB Flash Voyager Rs. 750
Corsair 16GB Flash Voyager Rs. 1550


----------



## sam_sc4 (Feb 23, 2009)

topgear said:


> *@ comp@ddict*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gud joke. 

Even Core i7 Extreme Edition have to hide his nose in SHAME after looking at C2D pricing !!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 23, 2009)

dat must be typing mistake...he mean E7200@5.1k

btw...E5200 will be 3.6k or higher according to this week's price I got.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 23, 2009)

*^^^Yes it was a typo, revised it and changed E5200 price to 3.6k*


> *Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53GHz @ 5.1k
> Pentium Dual-Core E5200 2.5GHz @ 3.6k*





> Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2450
> Asus P5N73-AM Rs. 2400


Thanks topgear but tell me the chipset too, I'm guessing 610i mabe, but confirm, cuz I post that with the mobo for reference too.

*ADDED*


> *Gigabyte G31MF-S2 @ 2.6k*



*REVISED Corsair Flash prices*


> *Corsair Voyager 8GB @ Rs. 750
> Corsair Voyager 16GB @ Rs. 1550*



Removed iBall laser mouse @ 0.5k due to uncertainty.


==================================================================




NIGHTMARE said:


> @comp@ddict do me favour confirm the price of WD 1TB HD the 3platter one there some issue with 4 platter


Hitachi's Same HDD sells for Rs. 8000
So, WD shud be selling at the same price range.

Seagate is not surprisingly sitting low on prices especially with their "issues".

So take it a ~ Rs. 8000


==================================================================


*RV790 Built on Improved 55 nm Manufacturing Process*


> RV790 engineering-samples undergoing testing are known to be coming in two flavours according to the source: a base model and an overclocked model. The base model comes with the same exact clock speeds as the RV770XT: 750/900 MHz (core/memory), while the overclocked model is known to come with clock speeds of 850/975 MHz (core/memory). To achieve that 100 MHz increment in core frequency, the voltage is known to be stepped-up from 1.24 to 1.30 V. Products based on this GPU are known to surface by April.


*www.techpowerup.com/86006/RV790_Built_on_Improved_55_nm_Manufacturing_Process.html


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *
> 
> Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2450
> Asus P5N73-AM Rs. 2400
> ...


*

Asus P5KPL-CM is based on Intel G31 & ICH7
Asus P5N73 is Based on Nvidia 7050 & 610i*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

Any say what is the cost of SANDISK - cruzer ?? the virus enhancer model


----------



## ekampreet (Feb 24, 2009)

hey can anyone tell me the latest price of following: -

9800 GT from SAPPHIRE, PALIT, MSI and 
HD 4830 / 4850 of MSI , PALIT in nehru place, new delhi. 

 thanks in advance.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 24, 2009)

ekampreet said:


> hey can anyone tell me the latest price of following: -
> 
> 9800 GT from SAPPHIRE, PALIT, MSI and
> HD 4830 / 4850 of MSI , PALIT in nehru place, new delhi.
> ...



Check the first page, those are the latest prices, and applicable upto +- Rs. 300 so it's quite accurate.

=========================================================================



damngoodman999 said:


> Any say what is the cost of SANDISK - cruzer ?? the virus enhancer model


I'm sorry but I could only find Sandisk Cruzer Micro everywhere.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



topgear said:


> Asus P5KPL-CM is based on Intel G31 & ICH7
> Asus P5N73 is Based on Nvidia 7050 & 610i


Thanks, added them.


> *
> Asus P5N73 610i @ 2.4k
> Zotac 610i value @ 2.2k*
> 
> ...



=========================================================================


*BTW guys, I recommend you check this, it's some awesome hell of a news.*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109368


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 1, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


Here's a startling one.


> *Dynet 1GB DDR2 667MHz RAM @ Rs. 480*    - -- -  - -- - ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!




And for those who want LCD on a budget,



> BenQ 15.6" LCD Monitor @ 4.6k



==================================================================
*
REVISED RAM SECTION*


> RAM:
> Dynet 1GB DDR2 667MHz RAM @ Rs. 480
> 
> Transcend 1GB 800mhz @ Rs. 750
> ...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 1, 2009)

wow!! Dynet rams and Benq LCD will be a boom for building budget PCs now


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2009)

Intel Pentium Dual Core e5200 Rs. 3250
Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2H Rs. 2275
Samsung DVD RW Rs. 1020
Asus P5N73-AM Rs. 2200


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2009)

BenQ 15.6" LCD for 4.6K ? I am interested. Whats its TDP ?

And how much can I get if I sell my Acer AC713 17" 1280x1024 capable CRT Monitor without any defects ? It costs 5K in the market.


----------



## RMN (Mar 2, 2009)

has there been and reduction in DDR2 modules?
esp. G Skill F2-6400CL4D- 4GBPI??
every online shops has it for 4k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 2, 2009)

> has there been and reduction in DDR2 modules?
> esp. G Skill F2-6400CL4D- 4GBPI??
> every online shops has it for 4k.


4k??? Man that's amazing. Is this low-latency ram BTW?^^^^
No, there's word that DDR2 prices are gonna spike up as I've read at www.hexus.net.

Please find out about this, I mean give me complete details, waiting to add it.
AMD CPUs benefit from low latency. Low latency DDR2 800MHz beats normal DDR2 800MHz by as much as 15% in performance. I read this article in mid-2007 .

==================================================================



> And how much can I get if I sell my Acer AC713 17" 1280x1024 capable CRT Monitor without any defects ? It costs 5K in the market.


CRT huh, will go for 3k max I guess, lesser.


> BenQ 15.6" LCD for 4.6K ? I am interested. Whats its TDP ?


Below 45W afaik.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Pentium Dual-Core E5200 2.5GHz @ 3.3k
> Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2H @ 2.3k*


Thanks topgear, added these.
DVD-RW down from 1.2k to 1.1k and now 1k almost. 

That's some excellent pricing on *E5200* man!!!!


==================================================================
==================================================================


Okay, currently HD4870 is selling at 12.8k lowest right? And it's price in USD is 199$.
*
Well here's something to amaze you. HD4870 only 149$*
And HD4850 for 129$.

*www.dailytech.com/Radeon+4870+Gets...Radeon+4850+Will+Drop+to+129/article14433.htm


----------



## RMN (Mar 2, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> 4k??? Man that's amazing. Is this low-latency ram BTW?^^^^
> No, there's word that DDR2 prices are gonna spike up as I've read at www.hexus.net.
> 
> Please find out about this, I mean give me complete details, waiting to add it.
> ...


ITwares has it for 4K
*www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm
  latencyis 4-4-4-12

@comp@ddict

so there is no way G Skill F2-6400CL4D- 4GBPI is going to drop from 4k in near future?


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2009)

> *Corsair VX450W @ 4.3k*



Corsair	450W Power Supply (VX450W) 3950
*www.theitwares.com/smps/smps.htm


----------



## hrishi47 (Mar 3, 2009)

But are these prices same everywhere bcoz I want to buy from Lamington.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 3, 2009)

> But are these prices same everywhere bcoz I want to buy from Lamington.


Yes they are the same +- Rs. 300 everywhere.


*UPDATED:
*


> *Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k*
> *Corsair VX550W @ 5.5k*


*

AND a BUMPER ADD*


> *Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ Rs. 1100  -  only*


----------



## komalbrar (Mar 6, 2009)

Most of the prices shown in this thread are MRPs, but almost you will get less than these prices. Also most of the users are not interested in such type of heavy items. To view more accurate prices of the main-main items move to-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=836050#post836050

Thanks


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 6, 2009)

^^hey u noob...is this an ad or something??!! this thread is running quite ok with the help of some reputed members here, and the prices shown above r not MRPs...they r the common standard prices around the hardware market.


----------



## Krow (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup... We got all sorts of publicity seeking people in India these days, especially with the elections nearing... Ive been following this forum 4 almost a couple of weeks now and have 2 say its damn good! Good work Comp Addict!


Ive got some queries...

My Specs are...

P4 3Ghz, Intel D101GGC Mobo, nVidia GeForce 6600 256mb PCI-E, 1+.5 GB DDR 200MHz RAM, 500 GB Seagate SATA HDD, iBall Grabit stock PSU, stock Sound, stock Cooler, Samsung 17" CRT SyncMaster 793s, Creative 2.1 Speakers, Samsung 16x DVD RW, iBall keyboard + mouse.

My PC goes Boo-Boo when I go past 8 mins of clips on Premiere Pro CS3. Hence I wanna upgrade in arnd 2-3 months. I'm building a list of specs i want. These are:

Intel Core i7 920
Cooler Master CM-690
Asus/Gigabyte X58 Mobo
2GB DDR3 RAM 1333/1600 Mhz
nVidia GTS 250/HD 4870 1GB

I got HDD so no need 4 that. Really confused with the graphics card bit. Should I go 4 a Sound Card? I'm a bit tight on budget, hence will this config be available below 40k in arnd 3 months? Do i need a PSU 4 editing arnd 35 min videos? How will a PSU make a difference 2 my future rig? What PSU sould I go 4? Is this config good 4 my requirements?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

*~~~~~MEGA UPDATE~~~~~
ADDED: SPECIALS-
*


> *Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR5 Special SONIC @ 11.3k  - - - - - ONLY!!!!!*





> *Sapphire HD4850 X2 1GB GDDR3 @ 21k*





> *
> Zotac 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 ECO Edition @ 6.8k*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GT 200 series
*


> *Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ 10.7k
> Palit GTS 250 1GB GDDR3 @ 12.4k
> 
> Zotac GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ 9.3k
> ...



*GeForce 9000 Series
*


> *Zotac 9600GT 1GB GDDR3 @ 6.8k
> Zotac 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 ECO Edition @ 6.8k
> *


*HD4800 Series
*


> *Sapphire HD4850 X2 1GB GDDR3 @ 21k
> Sapphire HD4870 X2 2GB GDDR5 @ 31.5k*
> 
> *Sapphire HD4830 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.5k*
> ...



*HD4600 series
*


> *Palit HD4670 SUPER 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.9k*


*
And this was my biggest single update till date. And the entire list has been refreshed. Just look at it and you'll notice.

**-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thnx "j1n M@tt" for the support.
*
*@ komalbrar*, you may post the ones which are already present( i mean under subheadings) here too if you may.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Hence I wanna upgrade in arnd 2-3 months.


Withing 2-3 months there will be a lot of changes in the prices and new products will come. Hence one cannot determine a rig today to buy 3 months later. I will be very happy to help you in buying a new rig, but only when you will be buying it within 2 weeks of asking for assistance. Hope you understand what I mean to say.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2009)

core i7 920 @ Rs. 15100 

Check it out
*www.deltapage.com/

@ Comp Addict

I still did query about the sound card and psu...

How do these help a PC?


----------



## realdan (Mar 8, 2009)

@ Comp Addict 
keep up the good work!

you are doin a service to the forum member for free


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> core i7 920 @ Rs. 15100
> 
> Check it out
> *www.deltapage.com/
> ...



PSU - Power Supply Unit. PSU provides necessary power to all componets like CPU, mobo, gfx card, hdd, odd etc. You will not be able to run a comp without a psu.

You need a sound card or integrated sound chip built into mobo to hear sound of your computer. Without it you will not be able to get any sound out of your pc. Be it's gaming, watching movies or listening to music.

Onboard sond chip that comes with mobos is enough but

some people wants extreme audio quality in gaming & movies. Say you have a 7.1 speaker sys which costs around Rs. 22K. Then it's better to get a discrete sound card other than using mobo inbuilt sound solution.

*@ comp@ddict*



> *BenQ 22" T2200HD LCD Monitor @ 9k*



OMG !! A 22 hd screen for only Rs. 9K.

Can you kindly add this to your list :

*Addition* *:*
Zebronics Bijli Cabinet Rs. 1.5K
OCZ 800MHz DDR2 1 GB Rs. 0.8K
OCZ 800MHz DDR2 2 GB Rs. 1.3K
Intel Q9400 Rs. 12.5K
AMD SEMPRON LE 1250+ 2.2Ghz Rs. 1.5K
Intel Celeron 430 1.8Ghz Rs. 2K
Samsung 2033 20"  LCD Monitor Rs. 7.5K

*Update :*
Intel e8500 Rs. 9.6K
Transcend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram 1.1K
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1.5TB @ 7.7k


----------



## thetechshopguy (Mar 9, 2009)

*Biostar TA790GX 128M Motherboard* @ Rs. 5330/- + Shipping


----------



## Cilus (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for a such a good post. U have covered almost everything. Could u inform me the price of Radeon 4850 1GB card price? It would be a gr8 help since I am gonna buy it very soon.

I am planning to buy a new PC and I want to buy them for the Online shops u mentioned. This is my 1st time buy from Online shop. i wanna know  r those sites r reliable n whether u have any prior experience abt it.
Enlighten Me bat this.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 10, 2009)

> @ Comp Addict
> keep up the good work!
> 
> you are doin a service to the forum member for free


Lolz, pleasure.




> Could u inform me the price of Radeon 4850 1GB card price? It would be a gr8 help since I am gonna buy it very soon.


*Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3 - - - Rs. 12,000*
It's in the price list BTW.

*ADDED*


> *Biostar TA790GX 128M @ 5.4k *


It's with 128MB onboard video memory huh? Man, this rocks!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ADDED and REVISED*


> Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K





> OCZ 800MHz DDR2 1 GB @ Rs. 800
> OCZ 800MHz DDR2 2 GB @ Rs. 1300
> *Transcend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz @ Rs. 1100*





> *
> Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz @ 12.5K
> Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16Ghz @ 9.6k*





> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1.5TB @ 7.7k*





> *SAMSUNG
> 
> * Samsung 2033 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.5K
> *


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2009)

*Great News*

*Intel Core i7 940 only Rs. 22K*


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^^ How did this miracle happen?

And here's some future prices:-

HD4870 512MB GDDR5 - - - 149$
HD4870 1GB GDDR5 - - - 169$

GTX260 896MB GDDR3 - - - 169$


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^^ How did this miracle happen?



The 1st page of this thread is not updated with the price yet. Any doubts buddy 

Ok. I'm now going to the part from where I got the price.

One of our forum member named *Sunny1211993* called *SMC* & got this quote.



> No I asked this evening on SMC international its 22K (Core i7 940)



Link


----------



## Crossfire (Mar 12, 2009)

I upgraded my system with these...

Gigabyte GA-G31-S3L 2450/-
Intel e5200 3600/-
Kingston 2X2 DDR2
800Mhz 2600/-

What graphic card should I get with budget of 6K.


----------



## ashwin.isaac (Mar 12, 2009)

*need d prices*

hi guys...
Am planning to assemble a new system and this is the config that i have decided upon
*Intel Core2Duo E7200*
*GA-EG31M-S2*
*Corsair DDR2 800MHz 2GB*
*Dell 1909W monitor*
*APC UPS 500VA*
*IBall Optical Elite KB+mouse*
*Western Digital Sata 2 500GB*
*DVD r/w*
*IBall Gamer cabinet with SMPS*

I'l be using this system for applcation development, moderate gaming and movies as well and will have dualboot - Windows (*XP *most probably) and *Linux* (Ubuntu)
Can anyone tell me the latest prices of these components in delhi. Am planning to pick it up from Nehru place.
Suggesions regarding changes in the hardware are also welcome.
As for Graphics card, I am plannin to get that in a later stage(2-3 months) as am on a tighter budget rite now. Also will get another module of the 2Gb RAM.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mcdon (Mar 12, 2009)

Can any give the cost of Asus P5Q base mob and Intel DP45SG mob?
Also any suggestions on which one would be better for Intel Core2Duo E7400?


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2009)

*@ Crossfire* - Get palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 gfx card. It's Rs. .5K or so.

*@ ashwin.isaac* - check the 1st page of this thread. A apc 500VA will cost you Rs. 1.8K or so. For DVD writer get samsung. For cabby get zebronics reaper without cabby & get CM 460W extreme power plis psu. For KB+Mouse opt for logitec.

*@ mcdon* - Get Asus p5q. It's Rs. 9K or so.


----------



## ashwin.isaac (Mar 13, 2009)

ok.. so this is wat i hav come up wid with the tentative prices.
Intel Core2Duo E7300 Rs. 5500
Corsair DDR2 800MHz 2GB Rs.1400
GA-G31M-S2L Rs.2300
Dell 1909W Rs.7200
APC UPS 650VA Rs.3000
Logitech KB+mouse Rs.1000
Western Digital Sata 2 500GB Rs.2800
DVD r/w samsung Rs.1100
CM 460W Rs.2300
Zebronics Reaper cabinet Rs.1900

shall i finilize on this or u guys recommend any changes???


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 13, 2009)

*ADDED & REVISED
*


> *Core i7 i940 2.93GHz @ 22k
> 
> Sapphire HD4850 X2 1GB GDDR3 @ 20k - - - ONLY!!!
> 
> ...


*@ashwin
*Get the Cooler Master 500W ExP @ 2.7k



Crossfire said:


> I upgraded my system with these...
> Gigabyte GA-G31-S3L 2450/-
> Intel e5200 3600/-
> Kingston 2X2 DDR2
> ...


*Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.5k*
or
*Zotac 9600GT 1GB GDDR3 @ 6.8k*

What's your PSU BTW? Cuz other option is the luxurious HD4850 for 8.1k odd.


----------



## Crossfire (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I think I will go with 9600gt and considering that prices are expected to fall I will wait a couple of months. What say?

As for the PSU, I will be getting the corsair vx450 soon.


----------



## Crossfire (Mar 14, 2009)

*Seagate 500GB 7200.12  >> 3018*/-   from lynx-india.com


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2009)

WoW. Now that's a really good news.
-----------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------
*Price updates :*

AMD Phenom II X4 920 Rs. 10.3K
AMD Phenom II X4 940 Rs. 12K
AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 Black Edition 3.5K

Intel Core i7 920 Rs. 15K
Intel c2d e7400 Rs. 6K
Intel c2d e8400 Rs. 8.8K

Palit GTX 260 Sonic 896MB DDR3 Rs. 17.3K
Palit GTX 295 1792MB DDR3 Rs. 32.8K
Palit HD Revolution 700 4870 X2 2GB DDR5 30K
Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 7K


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 15, 2009)

*REVISED*


> *Phenom II X4 940 B.E. @ 12k*
> * Phenom II X4 920 @ 10.3k *
> *Athlon 64 X2 7750 B.E. 2.7GHz @ 3.5k*
> 
> ...





> *Palit Revolution Deluxe 700 HD4870 X2 2GB GDDR5 @ 30k**
> Sapphire HD4870 X2 2GB DDR5 @ 31k**
> **Sapphire HD4850 X2 1GB GDDR3 @ 20k - - - ONLY!!!*
> *Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 14.5k *
> ...


OMG topgear, 9800GT for 7k!!!!!!


> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB HDD @ 3k*






Crossfire said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think I will go with 9600gt and considering that prices are expected to fall I will wait a couple of months. What say?
> 
> As for the PSU, I will be getting the corsair vx450 soon.


If you are going for a 9600GT, no need for anything above a Cooler Master 500W, I would say even the CM 460W is more than enough.


----------



## toofan (Mar 15, 2009)

Have you guys heard of HD4850 1 GB DDR5 version. What would be its price range.


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2009)

toofan said:


> Have you guys heard of HD4850 1 GB DDR5 version. What would be its price range.


Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3 - 11-12k
No HD4850 GDDR5(neither 1GB or 512MB) is available.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Guys! 

Where are *Phenom II X3 *prices? I'm thinking of buying X3 720 B.E. not immidiately but def within a month or so.

Thanx!


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2009)

Vishw said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Where are *Phenom II X3 *prices? I'm thinking of buying X3 720 B.E. not immidiately but def within a month or so.
> 
> Thanx!


It should be around 7-8k range, but prices might change in future due to Phenom II 920/940.


----------



## hrishi47 (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought a new PC yesterday. I've got Samsung SyncMaster 2033sw LCD Monitor 20" & it supports Digital Video Interface (DVI), I also got Palit 9600GT 1GB Sonic which also has DVI ports. But the monitor didn't had a DVI cord bundled (it only had that old analog cord) in the box, so I would like to know what is price of a DVI cord?


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2009)

tkin said:


> Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3 - 11-12k
> No HD4850 GDDR5(neither 1GB or 512MB) is available.



Palit has one HD4850 with GDDR5 memory & it's called
*Palit Radeon HD 4850 Sonic Special Edition*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109450

It's available for Rs. 11350 @ here :
*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------

*@ comp@ddict*

*Kingston 800Mhz DDR2 2 GB only Rs. 950*


----------



## toofan (Mar 16, 2009)

topgear said:


> Palit has one HD4850 with GDDR5 memory & it's called
> *Palit Radeon HD 4850 Sonic Special Edition*
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109450It's available for Rs. 11350 @ here :
> *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


@tkin I am right.


Is it really worth the price.



> You gfx card must have comes with a DVI to VGA converter. Take a look at the image :
> *www.ramelectronics.net/renderImage.image?imageName=products/gefen/ada-dvi-2-vga2.jpg



offtopic: What an irony . Everyone speaks about buy this moniter / gfx card it had 1 dvi port or 2 dvi port. Whats the use if we had to use them using converter .

Bye the way what would be a true dvi cable  cost?.


----------



## tkin (Mar 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> @tkin I am right.
> 
> 
> Is it really worth the price.
> ...


My mistake about the HD4850, it's really worth the price, although you can get the HD4870 at 14-15k but HD4870 is nothing but a HD4850 with DDR5 memory and a bit high clockspeed, you can OC the HD4850(DDR5) and get good performance similiar to that of HD4870 and save 3-4k in the process.

That HD4850(DDR5) also has dual slot cooling, so its really a good choice.


----------



## toofan (Mar 16, 2009)

So now HD4850 1 GB DDR5 is going to be a HOT option.


----------



## jbohaj (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, I saw this Hardware price list Web site in your signature.

I want to buy SATA-II 320 GB HDD listed here [*www.theitwares.com/hdd/hdd.htm]. According to the name of this HDD at the same web site. I searched it on Google. But Google found Seagate Baracuda HDD. *www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=2d1099f4fa74c010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

I want to make sure that does the BOTH HDD are similar or Different??


----------



## sonicspeed (Mar 18, 2009)

MSI 9800GT@ 7400/- Nehru place.


----------



## Karan85 (Mar 18, 2009)

how much would a good 500gb external 3.5" cost ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
how much would a good 500gb external 3.5" cost ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 18, 2009)

sonicspeed said:


> MSI 9800GT@ 7400/- Nehru place.


ADDED



Vishw said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Where are *Phenom II X3 *prices? I'm thinking of buying X3 720 B.E. not immidiately but def within a month or so.
> 
> Thanx!


Sorry, but as soon as they are in the Indian market, I'll add them.




hrishi47 said:


> I bought a new PC yesterday. I've got Samsung SyncMaster 2033sw LCD Monitor 20" & it supports Digital Video Interface (DVI), I also got Palit 9600GT 1GB Sonic which also has DVI ports. But the monitor didn't had a DVI cord bundled (it only had that old analog cord) in the box, so I would like to know what is price of a DVI cord?


Man what a choice and I was just gonna add this monitor.


*UPDATED & ADDED*


> *Samsung SyncMaster 2033sw 20" FULL HD LCD MONITOR @ 8.2k*
> 
> *BenQ 18.5" E900HD LCD Monitor @ 6.5k*
> *BenQ 19" G900W LCD Monitor @ 6.8k*





> MSI 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.4k





> *Transcend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz @ Rs. 1075
> **Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM @ Rs. 950*



About the Samsung Syncmaster for Rs. 8,250 being FULL HD, check "Times Of India" paper, where the classifieds ads are there(in the main paper). I was astonished to see that this 20" LCD is full HD, has 15000:1 contrast ratio and many other specs which are way ahead of it's measly price.
If you want contact details, you may ask and I'll post, or check the TOI paper.


----------



## abhadi (Mar 18, 2009)

msi x58 pro - 13,400. . in itwares . 

cheapest mobo out for i7 i think....

Edit: BTW how much is 3x1 Gb DDR3 Kingston Ram ???
someone had posted 
"[FONT=&quot]3 x 1GB 1375MHz DDR3 Triple Channel Kingston® Memory-* Rs 1500"
in other thread.... is it true ????
*[/FONT]


----------



## RMN (Mar 18, 2009)

1500?????!!!
no way!!!!


----------



## Crossfire (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,
   Are the two same models?

LG 19" L192W LCD @ 9.5k (as per this thread)
LG 19" W192W LCD @ 7.5k (as per theitwares.com)


----------



## tkin (Mar 19, 2009)

abhadi said:


> msi x58 pro - 13,400. . in itwares .
> 
> cheapest mobo out for i7 i think....
> 
> ...


I think its 1,500/- for each 1GB module.


----------



## thetechshopguy (Mar 19, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X3 720 HDZ720WFGIBOX Black Edition Processor Rs. 8593/- + Shipping.  

Batch Number : *0904EPMW* ; Read this : Unlocking the 4th Core - Guru3D


----------



## thetechshopguy (Mar 19, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X3 720 HDZ720WFGIBOX Black Edition Processor *Rs. 8593/-* + Shipping 

Check this out: Batch Number *0904EPMW* ; Read this : Unlocking the 4th Core - Guru3D


----------



## Crossfire (Mar 20, 2009)

Dell 19' SE198WFP @ 7K/-   (as per www.computerwarehousepricelist.com)


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2009)

@ thetechshopguy - Now thats some really good thing TFS  

Updates & Additions :

*Palit HD 4850 Special Sonic 512MB GDDR5 Rs. 10350*
Palit HD 4870 Dual Sonic 512MB GDDR5 Rs. 13700
Palit HD 4870 Dual Sonic 1GB GDDR5 Rs. 15800
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 Rs. 8000

Palit GTX 260 894MB GDDR3 Rs. 16700


----------



## Revolution (Mar 20, 2009)

Please post the price of the following products :

Canon MX850
Canon MX700
Canon MP960
Canon MP610
Canon MP520
Canon ip4200
Canon ip3500

Thank you.....


----------



## toofan (Mar 20, 2009)

What would be cost of a DVI cables. I use that adapter or something like that.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 20, 2009)

@ toofan - I'm not sure about those^^^Some other user mite be aware.
@ revolution - If there are more requests, I'll add the Camera Section
@ Crossfire - Yes, they are the same model, I've now updated the price.
*ADDED & REVISED*


> *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_22_33&products_id=2994*Phenom II X3 720 B.E. 2.7GHz @ 8.6k*
> *Phenom II X4 810 2.6GHz @ 9.6k* - - - 6MB L3 Cache can be unlocked!!!





> *
> Palit GTX295 1792MB GDDR3 @ 33.2k
> **Palit GTX 260 896MB GDDR3 @ 16.7k*
> 
> ...





> *Biostar TA790GXB A2+ @ 4.5k
> *
> *MSI x58 PRO @ 13.4k*
> *Gigabyte GA-EX58 UD3R @ 14.2k
> ...





> *Dell 19" SE198WFP LCD Monitor @ 7K
> **LG 19" L192W LCD Monitor @ 7.5k*



*@ topgear, techshopguy, abhadi, Crossfire - thanks*


----------



## toofan (Mar 21, 2009)

Is DVI cables and ports make any positive difference or they just a hype.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2009)

*To all of those who wants to buy a asus optical media drive* ( ie DVD writer or blue ray drive )  :

Go to this page & read my posts :

Main page : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82664&page=14

Specific posts :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1055873&postcount=411
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1068138&postcount=417
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1076985&postcount=419

( I know i've posted it in multiple threads not for spamming but for warn you - so kindly bear with me )


----------



## spikygv (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ which dvd drive would you recommend ? i've heard less than respectable comments about sony too.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2009)

sagargv said:


> ^^ which dvd drive would you recommend ? i've heard less than respectable comments about sony too.



Get samsung dvd writer. I'm using two of them.
Or else you can go for LG which is also good.


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2009)

sagargv said:


> ^^ which dvd drive would you recommend ? i've heard less than respectable comments about sony too.


LG is really good(for SATA models,using three now, have not tried any IDE drive yet).


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 27, 2009)

*Okay, UPDATE*


> *Palit 9800GT 1GB GDDR3 @ 7.3k - - ONLY*



*PC CASES*


> *NZXT Alpha @ 2.8k
> NZXT Guardian 921 @ 4.6k
> NZXT Lexa Blackline @ 5.7k - - Beautiful Beast!!!*


----------



## Cilus (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for ur updated price list. I need to know the price of a Nvidia 750a SLI based motherboard for my New Phenom II 940 Processor. I can't go for CrossfireX since I'm having a GTX 285 from BFGTech. Please inform me about the price of the board from different vendors.


----------



## toofan (Mar 28, 2009)

Whats the local price of different Memory Cards used in Digital Camers. I need the price of 4 gb and 8 gb specially.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 28, 2009)

@ Cilus - 750a SLI, are you sure? They SU(K in SLi mode, and the mobo isn't good at all. And there aren't 4 PCIE x16 slots in it anywayz that will allow you to put 2xGTX285 in SLi.

@ toofan - SanDisk Extreme III 4GB costs Rs. 1300 and SanDisk Extreme IV 4GB costs Rs. 3000


*UPDATE*


> *Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.4k
> 
> Sapphire HD4350 512MB GDDR3 @ 2.5k - - - Only about 20W TDP!!*





> *Maxtor 160GB SATA HDD @ 2.2k
> Maxtor 250GB SATA HDD @ 2.4k
> 
> Seagate 320GB SATA HDD @ 2.6k
> *



*DDR3 RAM KITs in the LIST now*


> *G-Skill F3-8500CL7D-2GBNQ 2GB Kit 1066MHz DDR3 @ 4.6k
> 
> G-skill F3-10600CL9D-2GBNQ 2GB Kit 1333MHz DDR3 @ 4.9k
> 
> ...


----------



## toofan (Mar 29, 2009)

> @ toofan - SanDisk Extreme III 4GB costs Rs. 1300 and SanDisk Extreme IV 4GB costs Rs. 3000


Itna mahenga. 
What would be the pros for this card.

any cheaper and easily available card. I know you have do lo a lot of searching but you know where to look for. Thanks for the pain you take.


----------



## janitha (Mar 29, 2009)

toofan said:


> Itna mahenga.
> What would be the pros for this card.
> 
> any cheaper and easily available card. I know you have do lo a lot of searching but you know where to look for. Thanks for the pain you take.



Read/Write speeds.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

The Extreme III is too good for a occassional photographer.

The Extreme IV is for those Rs. 1 lakh + cameras and those which click more than 10pics in maybe a few seconds or less.

For you, go for the Extreme III


*UPDATE*
*A Stone Rock PSU into the list:-*


> *Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W @ 4.6k - - ONLY, gives upto 700W*


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 29, 2009)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> Corsair TWIN 3X2048-1333C9 2GB Kit 1333MHz DDR3 @ 3.6k


Is that a 2GB stick? 2GB 1333 MHz stick for 3.6k? Its still a long time before DDR3 becomes affordable.



> *SAMSUNG*
> 
> *Samsung SyncMaster 2033sw 20" FULL HD LCD MONITOR @ 8.2k*


A quick search told that the monitor is not Full HD but at 1600x900.


----------



## toofan (Mar 29, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> The Extreme III is too good for a occassional photographer.
> 
> The Extreme IV is for those Rs. 1 lakh + cameras and those which click more than 10pics in maybe a few seconds or less.
> 
> ...



I have only 15k camera. Cannon SX110IS.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2009)

*Mobos for AMD based on ATI Chipset :*

Gigabyten GA-MA74GM-S2 AMD 740G Rs. 3.1K
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP AMD 780G Rs. 4.7K
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H AMD 790GX Rs. 9.3K
Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5 AMD 790FX Rs. 11.4K

Palit 780G AMD 780G Rs. 3.8K

MSI K9A2GM-F V3 AMD 740G Rs. 3.1K
MSI K9A2GM-FIH AMD 780G Rs. 4.3K
MSI K9A2 Platinum v2 AMD 790FX Rs. 9K

*Mobos for AMD based on Nvidia Chipset :*

MSI K9N2 SLI Platinium NVIDIA  nForce 750A SLI Rs. 9.5K
ABit AN-78HD NF8200 Chipset Rs. 4.6K


----------



## janitha (Mar 30, 2009)

toofan said:


> I have only 15k camera. Cannon SX110IS.



Get a Sandisk / Transcend Class 6 card.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 30, 2009)

@topgear

gud work man....plz post some gud Intel mobo prices too...can u plz specific the intel chipsets in the order of their performance and features...there r lots of intel chipsets like G45, Q45, P45, P43...they r all very confusing, its hard to pick one according to budget and usage.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 30, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> @topgear
> 
> gud work man....plz post some gud Intel mobo prices too...can u plz specific the intel chipsets in the order of their performance and features...there r lots of intel chipsets like G45, Q45, P45, P43...they r all very confusing, its hard to pick one according to budget and usage.



Intel motherboards based on perfomance

>10k 

1.X58 
2.X48
3.X38 

>4.5k and <15k

4.P45~P43 all 45 support max 1600mhz fsb for overclock with pcie 2.0 with minor differences like number of pci slots, ports etc

5.P35         max 1333mhz fsb with no pcie2.0

<5k~7k

6.then comes everything else like g33, g31

go for p35 if choosing intel proccy and if ur not of tht overclocker type with serious cooling, else P45 and above should do.

Brands and specifics refer other posts.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to know the prices of the following MSI mobos:
P35 Neo2-FR/FIR
P45 Neo2
P45 Neo2-FIR/2FR
P45 Neo3 V2
P45 Neo3-F(PCB1.0)
P45 Neo3-FIR
P45 Neo3-FR(PCB1.0)
P45 Neo3-FR(PCB1.1)


----------



## haider_up32 (Mar 30, 2009)

p43 boards dont overclock well


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2009)

*ADDED and REVISED*


> Samsung SyncMaster 2033sw 20" MONITOR @ 8.2k





> *MSI P45 Neo3 V2 @ 7.4k
> 
> MSI K9N2 Platinium 750a SLI @ 9.5K
> Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5 @ 11.4K
> ...


Thnx *topgear* as usual.

*HD4870 1GB PRICE*


> *Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 14.4k - - - ONLY ZOMG!!!*
> 
> Palit HD4870 1GB GDDR5 Dual SONIC @ 16.4k
> 
> Palit HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ 4.1k



---------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ *IronManForever* - Yes, I bought Digit today, and learnt that. Sorry, changing the info on the list.

*@ j1n M@tt* - P45 Neo3 V2 is the best of those mobo's with a price tag of - - 7.4k.
It's a very good mobo, but I dun think it has CFx support.

@ *toofan* - go for "janith's" suggestion.


----------



## toofan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks friends.
Now today I will be looking for those in market.
And now if I can ask about the Battery chargers, their price and Batteries

Ni Cd 2500MAmp


----------



## Cilus (Mar 31, 2009)

For using a GTX 285 or Radeon 4870/50 X2 u don't need a SLI board. These cards have their own PCI EXpress connector inbuilt. So u can add 2 X2 cards in a Quad SLI mode in a SLI motherboard.
Please inform me if 750a SLi from Zotac is available in India and the price of it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 31, 2009)

^^Arrey yaar, 750a SLi has 2 PCIe slots, and for quad-SLi, u'll require four.
So yes, you can hook up a GTX295(not 285), and a HD4870 X2, easily.
But not in quad-SLi.

@ *toofan* - I have no clue of their prices. But I'll go to the nearby store tomorrow and see if I can find out.

*ADDED*


> *Dell S2409W 24" Full HD Monitor @ 16k - - - HOLY COWS!!!*



*REVISED*


> Palit HD4670 SUPER 512MB GDDR3 @ 5k
> 
> *Palit HD4870 512MB GDDR5 SONIC @ 13.3k*
> *Palit HD4870 1GB GDDR5 Dual SONIC @ 14.8k*
> ...


----------



## toofan (Apr 1, 2009)

> @ *toofan* - I have no clue of their prices. But I'll go to the nearby store tomorrow and see if I can find out.



It would be great Help. 

Off topic: R u in a business of Hardware or Its just you hobby to know about everything that comes to market. Really you are everywhere in the forum. Keep the good work.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 1, 2009)

any idea what the price is for the following:

Logitech Z-4
Logitech Z-2300
Altec Lansing VS4121
Creative Gigaworks T3


----------



## desiibond (Apr 1, 2009)

any idea what the price is for the following:

Logitech Z-4
Logitech Z-2300
Altec Lansing VS4121
Creative Gigaworks T3


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 1, 2009)

toofan said:


> It would be great Help.
> 
> Off topic: R u in a business of Hardware or Its just you hobby to know about everything that comes to market. Really you are everywhere in the forum. Keep the good work.



He just gave his 10th boards.
SO this must be his hobby.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 2, 2009)

> Dell S2409W 24" Full HD Monitor @ 16k - - - HOLY COWS!!!



Dell's S series is the less loaded one, isnt it? Or was that 'E'?


----------



## toofan (Apr 2, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> He just gave his 10th boards.
> SO this must be his hobby.



!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 3, 2009)

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *Palit GTX295 1792MB GDDR3 @ 30.5k !!!!!!!
> Palit GTX260 869MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 14.5k !!! - HOLY COWS!!!*
> 
> Palit 9800GT 1GB GDDR3 SUPER @ 8.2k
> ...





> *
> Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 8.5k
> Palit HD4850 SONIC Speacial Edition 512MB GDDR5 @ 10.3k
> 
> ...





@ toofan - Lolz, no, i'm only interested and fascinated with technology, and I happen to find this as a good hobby cum time pass when I'm absolutely bored. I try to associate myself in diverse sections of the fourm, not only one. Really appreciate it.

BTW, the price of a 4x2500(AA) mAh Ni-Cad rechargeable batteries with charger is Rs. 900.
And the price of 2x2700(AA) mAh ni-Cad rechargeable batteries w/o charger is Rs. 380.

@ amrawtanshx - You got that right.

@ desiibond - ATM, I know the price of the Gigaworks ro be Rs. 7-7.5k. I'll try to find out about the rest.

@ IronMan - I think yes.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2009)

@compaddict, thanks mate. 

btw, bought MX5021 for 6.6k


----------



## toofan (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks friend. 
These will not be available here in my city. Now I am prepared to make another visit to Delhi very soon..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to know the price for Dell Ultrasharp1909W and E909W 19" LCDs


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 3, 2009)

Anytime mates.

@ *j1n M@tt* - The E909W 19" sells for Rs. 7,400. But I have no word of the UltraSharp. Although I presume it will be tad costly. Better option for good monitor with a super high contrast ratio(15000:1) is Samsung 2033 20"(res-1600x900) for Rs. 8,250.

*ADDED AND UPDATED*


> *Altec Lansing MX5021 5.1 @ 6.6k*





> Western Digital 250GB SATA HDD @ 2.4k
> Western Digital 320GB SATA HDD @ 2.6k
> *Western Digital 500GB SATA HDD @ 3.2k
> Western Digital 640GB SATA HDD @ 3.8k
> ...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2009)

Altec Lansing MX5021 is 2.1 and not 5.1 

Here are more prices 
Altec Lansing VS4121 -2.6k
Logitech Z2300          - 7.9k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 3, 2009)

^^which sound card do u use with MX5021??


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2009)

Altec Lansing MX5021 is 2.1 and not 5.1 

Here are more prices 
Altec Lansing VS4121 -2.6k
Logitech Z2300          - 7.9k


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2009)

*@ desiibond* - why double posting buddy ?

*@ j1n M@tt* - I think onboard sound which comes with mobo is more than enough to handle MX5021. So I think he is using the integrated audio controller of his mobo.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 4, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^which sound card do u use with MX5021??



Creative Live 5.1
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


topgear said:


> *@ desiibond* - why double posting buddy ?



I didn't double post. forum is giving one post free for every post that I do


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

> I didn't double post. forum is giving one post free for every post that I do


Mere saath bhi ho raha hai.


> Creative Live 5.1


Kitne ki hai bhai?

*ADDED and EDITED*


> *Palit HD4670 512MB GDDR3 SUPER @ 5k
> Palit HD4650 512MB DDR2 SUPER @ 4.1k*
> 
> ASUS HD4550 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.2k
> ...



*SOUND CARDS*


> *Creative Sound Blaster USB Plug&Play @ 1.5k
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi USB Plug&Play @ 3.3k*
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Value @ 2k
> ...



*SPEAKERS*


> *Creative Inspire M4500 4.1 @ 2.6k
> Creative Inspire M5300 5.1 @ 3.5k*
> 
> *Creative Inspire T6060 5.1 @ 4.1k
> ...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 4, 2009)

that live card, I bought for some 2k about 3yrs ago. now, it costs 1.7k I think.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 4, 2009)

Creative Inspire T6060 is only 3.8k when I brought it one yr back...hw come its now 4.1k??

@topgear
without sound card v will get only flat bass from the woofer and u will feel flat cut in low mids and trebles


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

> Creative Inspire T6060 is only 3.8k when I brought it one yr back...hw come its now 4.1k??


Not much stock is left, that's y. The T6100 is running now.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 4, 2009)

ic...so hwz T6100?? better than dat unwanted noise maker T6060??


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> ic...so hwz T6100?? better than dat unwanted noise maker T6060??



It's T6060, improved, sleek, bettered version.
Overall, it's good.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Apr 6, 2009)

Guys... just saw the price of E8400 .. 8.8 K.... how is that possible?
I purchased it like 8 months back now and it was some 8.4k in hyderabad that time. Did the prices go up recently... I can't believe this..!!!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 6, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Creative Inspire T6060 is only 3.8k when I brought it one yr back...hw come its now 4.1k??
> 
> @topgear
> without sound card v will get only flat bass from the woofer and u will feel flat cut in low mids and trebles



looks like h/w prices have increased a bit. 

last year prices:

Z-2300: 6.5k
X-540: 4.5k
z2300: 16k

now:

Z-2300: 7.9k
X-540: 5.7k
Z-2300: 19k-21k (depends on location)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


			
				j1n [email said:
			
		

> M@tt;1085722]ic...so[/email] hwz T6100?? better than dat unwanted noise maker T6060??



I totally lost faith in Creative's speaker lineup after listening to T6060 adn M4500. T6060 now costs 4k and T6100 should be around 4.5k.

All these are really flat sounding speakers. The main problem looks to be with the design. It looks stylist but there is too much of plasticky noise due to bad material used for build. 

I would stay away from Creative's unless on budget.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 6, 2009)

ya dats wat I too advice people...stay away from Creative if u r an audiophile. I'm trying to get a MX5021 soon


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 6, 2009)

^ I need a 5.1 setup, which one shud I go for?
I can pull a max budget of 4k, -
*1. Creative Inspire M4500 4.1 @ 2.6k
2. Creative Inspire M5300 5.1 @ 3.5k*

Which one shud I go for, or shud I abandon this, cuz i have a 2.1 set(very low end BX1121 Altec lansing).


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 6, 2009)

frankly speaking I don't know much abt the new M series from Creative, except dat I know they r stylish 

Altec Lansing VS3251 is a gud model. its around 4k-4.2k....only thing dat test reports say is dat their bass punch is not dat strong when comparing to performance speakers...but I think its fair for a budget series like VS.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 6, 2009)

VS3251 is not exactly a budget series...I think its a mid-range 5.1 speakers, and gud for movies and hav a nice music playback. there is hardly any distortion even tuned up in high volume.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

for your need, go for workstation class graphics card

Nvidia Quadro
ATI FireGL

what is your budget for CPU+MB+RAM+GPU


----------



## Cilus (Apr 7, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> He just gave his 10th boards.
> SO this must be his hobby.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Its one of my hobbies. And the thing is I have two systems which I'm upgrading for a few days. The 1st one I've posted. 2nd one is upgradation of graphics card and for that I need a nvidia based board.


I need to check the best CPU/MB combination, their performance and architecture because I'm in the CPU optimization dept of Xvid codec and also in X264 codec. I have also done some work in 3D Now+ (one particular instruction set of AMD to improve game performance) Optimization for the X264 codec. I think u guys must be aware of x264 codec which is a open source h264 codec, used in Blue ray DVDs and ortable media players like Ipod, zune, PSP, Xbox etc.
I am going for the nvidia card because its a GPGPU (CUDA) enable product, which will help u to convert videos and other CPU intensive works in a farction of time compared to ur CPU.
For my service, I'm statying out of kolkata and u all r my only help to the latest prices.

Don't take it any other way 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/statusicon/user_online.gif  		 		 		*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/report.gif 		 		  	 	 	 	 		 		 			*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/misc/progress.gif 			*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/edit.gif


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^ I need a 5.1 setup, which one shud I go for?
> I can pull a max budget of 4k, -
> *1. Creative Inspire M4500 4.1 @ 2.6k
> 2. Creative Inspire M5300 5.1 @ 3.5k*
> ...



Get either Logitech Z4 or Altec Lansing VS4121. End of Topic


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 7, 2009)

plz post the prices of Z4 and VS4121


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

Z4: 4k + tax
VS4121 : 2.5k + tax.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 7, 2009)

any experience with VS4121??  hw is it??


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

it is actually improvement over ATP3, which was a superb set. But between VS4121 and Z4, I would pick Z4 as it has better satellite, stylish design and much more powerfull subwoofer (8" compared to 6.5" driver of VS4121)


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 7, 2009)

> I need to check the best CPU/MB combination,


What';s the budget.


> Get either Logitech Z4 or Altec Lansing VS4121. End of Topic


Okay


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 7, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> any experience with VS4121??  hw is it??


vs4121 is good, logitech x230 has better SQ than AL 4121  but not available anymore.
You may or may not like AL4121,so test it before final decision.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay then, how about the Logitech X520 5.1 for Rs. 5,200???

BTW, WD 1TB SATA HDD now Rs. 5,300 only


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2009)

*EVGA GTX 295 SSC 1792 MB DDR3 Rs. 33.5K* ( I think it's the fastest GTX 295 )
*Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 7K*
*Palit HD 4830 512MB DDR3  Rs. 7.7K*

*Corsair Flash Voyager 8 GB is now Rs. 950*
*Corsair Flash Voyager 16 GB is now Rs. 1800*

*Western Digital 1 Terabyte SATA HDD Rs. 5.1K*


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2009)

*UPDATED*


> *EVGA GTX 295 SSC 1792 MB DDR3 @ 33.5K - - The Fastest GTX295!!
> Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR3 @ 7K
> 
> Palit HD 4830 512MB DDR3 @ 7.7K
> ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Get either Logitech Z4 or Altec Lansing VS4121. End of Topic



didn't he asked for 5.1? These 2 are 2.1.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> Okay then, how about the Logitech X520 5.1 for Rs. 5,200???


Creative Inspire T6060.

A friend got Logitec X540 & it is good!!!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 9, 2009)

^^aah. okay. yes. X-540 is a great 5.1 set. And it's certainly better than T6060 or T6100.


----------



## healerneil (Apr 9, 2009)

awesome post. absolutely a life line for PC buyers
P.s : could anyone tell me where i can get the jetway HA 06 motherboard. Is it even in circulation . Desperately searching for it !!! 
what's the price of biostar TA790GX 128M crossfire board?


----------



## jbohaj (Apr 9, 2009)

Please intimate the prices of following Hard Disks: -

(1) Seagate Internal Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s (ST3250318AS)
(250 GB) (8MB cache) Hard Disk.

(2) Seagate Internal Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s (ST3320418AS) 
(320 GB) (16 MB Cache) Hard Disk.


----------



## toofan (Apr 10, 2009)

@cOMPaddict

My mouse broken. i need a new one.

I use it for Gaming and photo shop.

Can you suggest some good options in the range of Rs 500.00 and the best one(may be above 500) with prices.

Thanks.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

*ADDED*


> *Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.3k - - ONLY!!!
> Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10.2k*





> *Palit HD4670 512MB GDDR3 SUPER @ 4.5k - - ONLY!!!*


^Source-www.primeabgb.com



> what's the price of biostar TA790GX 128M crossfire board?


Better is the one w/o onboard memory, 
Biostar 790GX A2+ @ 4.5k

@jbohaj - Check the first page, make an effort.


@ toofan - iBall Laser Precise Speedster(Cord-less) for your price range.


----------



## toofan (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks I m going to look for that in my local market. But if I will not get that one then can you suggest mouse with a cord.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *ADDED*
> 
> Better is the one w/o onboard memory,
> Biostar 790GX A2+ @ 4.5k



Biostar 790GX A2+ does have HD3300 onboard graphics chip.


----------



## jbohaj (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, I love doing efforts! Read my Last post again.

I Asked about Prices of Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 HDDs. These are latest Hard disks therefore are not listed in the First Page. The 1st Page is written on 22.08.2008.


----------



## jbohaj (Apr 10, 2009)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 320 GB Hard Disks Prices are not listed in the First Page.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

jbohaj said:


> Please intimate the prices of following Hard Disks: -
> 
> (1) Seagate Internal Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s (ST3250318AS)
> (250 GB) (8MB cache) Hard Disk.
> ...



1) 2.2k
2) 2.5k

Best deal is 500Gb Western Digital for 2.8k


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

@ desibond - 





> Biostar 790GX A2+ does have HD3300 onboard graphics chip.


Yes it does, but there's no real use of the onboatd memory, except extra price, and maybe 2-3 fps.



> Best deal is 500Gb Western Digital for 2.8k


Source?



> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 320 GB Hard Disks Prices are not listed in the First Page.


@ jbohaj - I would have posted them as soon as I had any source to refer to. I didn't. Sorry for inconvenience.

*ADDED*


> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 250GB @ 2.2k
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 320GB @ 2.6k*





> But if I will not get that one then can you suggest mouse with a cord.


@ toofan - Go for a Logitech Optical, iBall isn't that good.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

SP Road, IT Wares etc etc.

yes. may not be useful but it also comes with CF capability, ACC for Phenom II
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Seagate 7200.12 500GB: 3k (*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5898)


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 11, 2009)

Phenom II X3 720 is quoted at 7.6K at deltapage.com


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

^^True

*UPDATE-FROM NehRU PLACE*


> *AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.8k - - HOLY COWS!!!*





> B]Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.1k - - ONLY!!!
> Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10.1k[/B]





> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB HDD @ 3.1k*





> *Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 14.6k *





> *Pentium Dual Core E5200 2.5Ghz @ 3.2k*
> 
> *Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16Ghz @ 8.8k
> Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz @ 8.6k *
> ...


----------



## afonofa (Apr 12, 2009)

comp@ddict,

Good price list and really helpful. 

The price for *Corsair 650TX is Rs.6020* and for *Corsair 1000HX is Rs.13200* on buygamingstuff.com. Compared to the other sites, these are the lowest prices for these models. Even if you add VAT, its a big price difference.

Even for the Corsair 620HX the price is shown as Rs.6636 but I'm not sure if they have it on stock anymore because you can't see the details for that particular product. If they do have the 620HX at that price then again, it would be a lot lower than what the other sites are quoting.

So you may want to drop them an email just to confirm and let us all know too .


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

^Drop the mail to whom?

BTW:


> *Dell E1909W 19" LCD Monitor @ 8.7k*


----------



## afonofa (Apr 12, 2009)

Send the email to www.buygamingstuff.com

Send them an email, call them or do whatever you do to confirm the prices. Because the prices on the Corsair 650TX and 1000HX are lower there, than on any other site and the extent of the price difference seems a little hard to believe.


----------



## janitha (Apr 13, 2009)

afonofa said:


> Send the email to www.buygamingstuff.com
> 
> Send them an email, call them or do whatever you do to confirm the prices. Because the prices on the Corsair 650TX and 1000HX are lower there, than on any other site and the extent of the price difference seems a little hard to believe.



But it seems an unfamiliar or new site.


----------



## surinder (Apr 13, 2009)

afonofa said:


> comp@ddict,
> 
> Good price list and really helpful.
> 
> ...


These prices are fake I even ordered one Corsair TX 650w online on their site on Sunday at 6020/-(given price on that day) today afternoon I received a phone call regarding they are unable to proses my order due to lack of stock when I ordered my PSU they had 50 pieces in the stock and guess what they changed the price of this product from 6020/- to 6950/- today on there site and HX 650w which is still at 6636/- refuse to open on there site.

My order is still intact online can I force them some how legally to process it?

One thing is sure it is a cheap attraction caching stunt by them.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 13, 2009)

^^ U think the prices are indeed wrong, cuz I got a quote of an insanely high Rs. 6,500 for Corsair VX550W itself from Nehru Place on Saturday.


----------



## afonofa (Apr 14, 2009)

janitha said:


> But it seems an unfamiliar or new site.


It's referenced on the first page of this thread. That's why I quoted psu prices from it.


surinder said:


> These prices are fake I even ordered one Corsair TX 650w online on their site on Sunday at 6020/-(given price on that day) today afternoon I received a phone call regarding they are unable to proses my order due to lack of stock when I ordered my PSU they had 50 pieces in the stock and guess what they changed the price of this product from 6020/- to 6950/- today on there site and HX 650w which is still at 6636/- refuse to open on there site.
> 
> My order is still intact online can I force them some how legally to process it?
> 
> One thing is sure it is a cheap attraction caching stunt by them.


Not only have they changed the price for Corsair 650TX but also for the 1000HX. The prices are now consistent with other sites.

If you paid Rs.6020 and they accepted payment, then they will have to deliver at that price. I don't know what the exact legal process would be but if the seller didn't agree to either process the order at the paid price or return the money, then I'm sure the police will know the exact legal process.

If you haven't made the payment, then even if you could force them, I don't think it would be the right thing to do, to force them to process the order. BTW I won't be visiting that site anytime soon.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 14, 2009)

> That's why I quoted psu prices from it.


Some of the components are properly priced, I keep them in the price list, rest are ignored.
*
UPDATED*


> *MSI x58 PRO @ 12.5k* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> *Cooler Master 460W @ 2.5k
> Cooler Master 500W @ 2.9k
> 
> * *Corsair VX450W @ 4k
> ...





> Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Value @ 1.6k
> 
> ]*Western Digital 500GB SATA HDD @ 3k*
> 
> ...


----------



## pavasedge (Apr 17, 2009)

Pailt HD4670 is only of Rs 4250 on primeabgb.com


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2009)

^^I know, but I don't believe the price, it may be an HD4650 512MB GDDR3, but it can't be the HD4670, thats why I'm not adding them.

Meanwhile, no sign of HD4890 or GTX 275 in Indian market yet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 17, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^I know, but I don't believe the price, it may be an HD4650 512MB GDDR3, but it can't be the HD4670, thats why I'm not adding them.


no,i asked them  abt it,and its Palit hd4670  Super


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^I know, but I don't believe the price, it may be an HD4650 512MB GDDR3, but it can't be the HD4670, thats why I'm not adding them.
> 
> Meanwhile, no sign of HD4890 or GTX 275 in Indian market yet!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you sure? Zotac and Palit GTX 275 is available at Techshop.in at 19k at the moment, also Tirupati Kolkata told my friend that a new card is on the way which should cost about 14-16k and would give awesome performance, I guess its the Superclocked GTX275, they brought 9800GTX+ SC in kolkata just as it launched abroad, well hoping for the best.

At the moment GTX275 is the most VFM card ever, in some games it surpasses even the GTX280 thanks to 55nm tech allowing high clockspeeds.

BTW- I think the prices are genuine because they charged 13.5k for my 9800GTX+ SC which then cost 229$, so GTX275 @ 270$ should come close to 15 at best 16k. And techshop always charges 2-3k more, so guess 16k should be the price @ launch.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 18, 2009)

^I cudn't find it in their site.
Stalling HD4670 price till I get tor Nehru Place


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey, on tech2 they r quoting price of Samsung 2033SW LCD as 8,250. Is this correct?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 19, 2009)

ya I think it's the correct price. I got the same price quote for 2033SW last week


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^I cudn't find it in their site.
> Stalling HD4670 price till I get tor Nehru Place


Its right there;
Anyway here's the link;

1.Zotac GTX 275 Amp! Edition(core clock from 633MHz to 702MHz)->*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_4&products_id=3277=19.8k
*techshop.in/store/imagemagic.php?img=2eHGys3ml7i%2BpZabmKOcoqKrnJHS488%3D&w=400&h=400&page=popup

2.Palit GTX 275 with Custom Twin Cooler->*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_4&products_id=3281=19.8k
*techshop.in/store/imagemagic.php?img=2eHGys3ml7i%2BpJyUmKOcoqKslpHS488%3D&w=499&h=499&page=popup
Custom twin cooler, good for massive OC, specially its 55nm.
*techshop.in/store/imagemagic.php?img=2eHGys3ml7i%2BpJyUmKOcoqKslpCaodLf1w%3D%3D&w=630&h=304&page=popup

Zotac strikes the sweet spot with the high factory OC, on the other hand Palit has custom twin cooler.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 20, 2009)

> Hey, on tech2 they r quoting price of Samsung 2033SW LCD as 8,250. Is this correct?


It's Rs. *7,100/-* lowest at Nehru Place.


*ADDED GTX 275*


> *Zotac GTX 275 AMP! 896MB GDDR3 @ 19.5k
> Palit GTX275 SONIC 896MB GDDR3 @ 19.5k
> Palit GTX 275 896MB GDDR3 @ 18.7k*


*AND HD 4890*


> *XFX HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 19.8k*



And lots of other minor "here-and-there" changes made.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 20, 2009)

Is BenQ E2200HD available at Nehru place  ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> It's Rs. *7,100/-* lowest at Nehru Place.
> 
> 
> *ADDED GTX 275*
> ...


 So, it seems GTX 275 and HD4890 is priced same(not just in India but also across the world), HD4890 has DX10.1 and GTX 275 has CUDA and PhysX, so the sensible thing is to go for GTX 275 now since DX 10.1 is not that big an improvement compared to CUDA and PhysX.


Seems nVidia learned its lesson


----------



## Pompy (Apr 21, 2009)

Mates ,
 Anyone Can Buy The XFX 4890 With 1GB And Hawx @ Rs :17250 +  Tax 4% + Shipping @ Lynx Online Estore .


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh man! The palit GTX 275 looks just great. I wish I had that one


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

> Mates ,
> Anyone Can Buy The XFX 4890 With 1GB And Hawx @ Rs :17250 + Tax 4% + Shipping @ Lynx Online Estore .


YES, I saw today itself.

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *XFX HD4890 1GB GDDR5 + Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X(Free) @ 17.8k*





> *Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 2.4GHz @ 9.2k*
> *Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz @ 9k*
> *Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16Ghz @ 9.2k
> Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz @ 8.2k *
> ...





> Is BenQ E2200HD available at Nehru place  ?


Yes


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 21, 2009)

@comp@ddict

Actually,today my uncle will go near Nehru Place....so will buy for me....can u plz tell me at which shop & at what price its available ?

Thanks


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

Try:-

-Cost By Cost
-Computer Empire

Don't pay a notch above Rs. 11,800, try for Rs. 11,500(with proper negotiation, it's possible)


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Try:-
> 
> -Cost By Cost
> -Computer Empire
> ...




Ya will try to negotiate but you sure its available..Do you have any contact number ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

No 'm sorry I don't, but worry not, the monitor is EASILY and widely available at Nehru Place. It's very popular you see, and there's plentiful of stocks.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 21, 2009)

@ comp@ddict


Today, went to Nehru place

Cost To Cost Computers said : They do not deal in BenQ
Computer Empire Said : Not available


Can you please confirm, where it's available in Nehru Place, at which shop ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ BENQ has got a showroom in Nehru Place. It's opp. of Cost to cost. U can spot it standing in front of C2C.


----------



## horizonrays (Apr 22, 2009)

Please Post Your Views and Cost Of Antec PSU !! Thanks !!


----------



## hellknight (Apr 22, 2009)

Aren't the prices of techshop.in high as compared to the theitwares.com.. ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

> Aren't the prices of techshop.in high as compared to the theitwares.com.. ?


very



> Please Post Your Views and Cost Of Antec PSU !! Thanks !!


tell us specifically which one



> ^^ BENQ has got a showroom in Nehru Place. It's opp. of Cost to cost. U can spot it standing in front of C2C.


yes, u're right



> Can you please confirm, where it's available in Nehru Place, at which shop ?


I think both these shops are in the first floor right? Now, after climbing the stairs from the ground to the 1st floor, go towards the left. Pretty soon, you'll come accross a shop, and by looking into it once, you'll see ALL HIGH END Components, like HD4870 1GB, HD4870 X2, GTS 250 1GB etc.etc. You'll also see Cooler Master Cabbys, even the large ones.

That shop has BenQ, in front of the shop, there will also be a banner wich "ViewSonic", this shud help you indetify. Else, get to BenQs's shop across the street(or the buildings I must say).


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 22, 2009)

@ comp@ddict


Do you have any contact number so that before going again I can confirm the availability & price ?


----------



## thetechshopguy (Apr 22, 2009)

Phenom II X4 *955 BE* and Price Updates !!!

*AMD Phenom II X4 955 HDZ955FBGIBOX Black Edition Processor* Rs. 14748/-

*AMD Phenom II X4 940 HDZ940XCGIBOX Black Edition Processor* Rs. 12907

*AMD Phenom II X4 920 HDX920XCGIBOX Processor* Rs. 11313/-

*AMD Phenom II X4 810 HDX810WFGIBOX Processor* Rs. 9999/-

*AMD Phenom II X3 720 HDZ720WFGIBOX Black Edition Processor* Rs. 8512/-

Further Discount with non-CC payments     .


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

*@ bajaj151 -  *Sorry I don't.
*@ techshopguy - *thnx

*ADDED*


> *Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 14.5k*





> *Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10.4k*
> *Dell E1909W 19" LCD Monitor @ 7.4k
> **Dell S1909W 18.5" LCD Monitor @ 8.4k
> *


*
REVISED
*


> *P**henom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 12.6k
> Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz @ 11k*
> *Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 8.4k*


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 22, 2009)

y Dell S1909W costs more than E1909W??!!


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 22, 2009)

Because Dell S1909W has 16:9 aspect ratio and a resolution of 1366 x 768 , they call it HD  Its not a Full HD but its a HD. More here.


----------



## asingh (Apr 22, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> very
> 
> 
> tell us specifically which one
> ...



This one is SMS International. Its the first floor..on the right side. (the side where you climb up using the zig-zag stair case).There customer dealing not that great..but you can give a try for high-end components.


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2009)

topgear said:


> Oh man! The palit GTX 275 looks just great. I wish I had that one


Me too


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 23, 2009)

tkin said:


> Me too



I must have one, and I will get one if u kindly help.

Need one as soon as possible. Am out of gaming for 3 months after my 7900 GT crashed.  Can't wait any longer for that and also my exam has ended at last .

 Only Palit and Zotac GTX 275 are available now in KOLKATA. One from Tirupati and the other from Aditya Infotech.The price of the stock GTX 275 of Zotac is 18.2k including vat !!!!! Whereas Palit GTX 275 is for 18.6k including vat ??? Both are the prices without bargaining and of stock cards.

Zotac is more prefarable with its nice bundle and 5 yrs. warranty over 2yrs. warranty of Palit.

 XFX GTX 275 is pretty much desirable, but isn't available for now. Akshay Enterprise, one of the distributor of XFX in KOLKATA says that HD4890 is available.

Am pretty serious for this card, so if u have more information please inform.

BTW going for 2233sw of Samsung. Has not received any quote, but going to vedant or MD today for that and thank u tkin for your help with CM 690, went to MD for that.

But the most surprising thing is that they said that it will available in the 1st week of April, till now I didn't get it and they keep saying this week and that week.


----------



## sohancool (Apr 23, 2009)

*Palit* *GTX 275 Sonic(One with custom twin cooler) @ **17300 at the itwares.com! I'm definately going to get this!
*


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 23, 2009)

sohancool said:


> *Palit* *GTX 275 Sonic(One with custom twin cooler) @ **17300 at the itwares.com! I'm definately going to get this!
> *



Yep a good price for it, but still it has a poor bundle and only 2yrs. warranty. Another thing is that, it is not a sonic edition, a custom cooling doesn't mean a sonic edition. Even it hasn't been named by Palit too. The IT wares guy definitely made a mistake.
Sonic edition always provide custom cooling with a moderate overclock. 
Yes Palit is a very good brand with VFM graphics card, even though earlier cards made by palit were superior than many brands, specifically this card isn't that good according to many reviews. You can check this for verifying my statement *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-275-shootout-bfg-inno3d-palit-sparkle-test/


----------



## sohancool (Apr 23, 2009)

deadkiss 009 said:


> Yep a good price for it, but still it has a poor bundle and only 2yrs. warranty. Another thing is that, it is not a sonic edition, a custom cooling doesn't mean a sonic edition. Even it hasn't been named by Palit too. The IT wares guy definitely made a mistake.
> Sonic edition always provide custom cooling with a moderate overclock.
> Yes Palit is a very good brand with VFM graphics card, even though earlier cards made by palit were superior than many brands, specifically this card isn't that good according to many reviews. You can check this for verifying my statement *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-275-shootout-bfg-inno3d-palit-sparkle-test/



Oops, went through the review, even with dual cooler temperatures were higher. So i guess i'll have to go for the zotac one. Going to buy my rig next week, so zotac should be better i think. No matter what, i have to get either this or the 4890.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

what about EVGA or XFX. these two are the top two brands for nvidia right?


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> what about EVGA or XFX. these two are the top two brands for nvidia right?



Here, in KOLKATA, the EVGA dist. Tirupati has no clue of arrival of EVGA GTX 275.They have the PALIT one and are verry happy with it.

Same thing goes for the XFX dist. They have XFX ATI 4890 ready and is priced around 18k inc. of taxes. They insist on buying this radeon card  saying that it has 10.1, 1GB DDR5 and blah blah blah.......they are just businessman. They said that XFX GTX 275 has been launched to just compete against this heavenly radeon card. However it is true that even in Europe or US no one has XFX card either, that's because of the paper launch. You can't even find a single review for this card.

But there is a cotradiction, you can check this *www.techtree.com/India/News/XFX_Introduces_Nvidia_GeForce_GTX_275_GPU/551-101306-585.html, the first question is, has they really got it? (even quoted a price for that), if so then why don't the distributors do ???????


----------



## desiibond (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ reviewers get a sample from manufacturers very early.


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2009)

deadkiss 009 said:


> I must have one, and I will get one if u kindly help.
> 
> Need one as soon as possible. Am out of gaming for 3 months after my 7900 GT crashed.  Can't wait any longer for that and also my exam has ended at last .
> 
> ...


Zotac isn't that well known and still a new company, but they are making quite an impression all over, their offering is good, VFM and mostly follow reference design, if you don't get EVGA(should be your first choice) get Zotac or Palit.

AND BTW I read the review and I think the card given was faulty, or they messed up, the palit custom cooler is used on many high end radeon and nVidia cards and they offer solid cooling, may be you should wait for another review of the Plait GTX 275.

About the CM690, you can try Classic Computers, they usually have CM parts in stock, they are the only shop that had the Centurian 534+ in Kolkata when I was looking for one.

XFX cards suck, two of my friends bought the XFX 8800GT and both are suffering, now their cards idle at 85c and goes over 100c(107c @ crysis) while gaming, one of them has a faulty fan stuck @ 60% max speed, and the other one has bad quality thermal paste applied to it which has dried. Both are only 10 months old, while my EVGA card idles @ 60c and maxes out at 75c with crysis even in this temp. So if you go for the HD4890 try Palit.

And don't worry, the GTX 275 isn't a paper launch, it has really high demands all over, no card except the 8800GT made such a fuss when it was launched, so the EVGA model might be delayed, take a look, all models of *EVGA GTX 275* including *NORMAL*, *SUPERCLOCKED*, *SSC* and *FTW* models are already available in USA in the *EVGA store*, they should reach here in a few weeks:
*www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce+200+Series+Family


----------



## huntu123 (Apr 24, 2009)

cn ne1 quote d latest prices for GTX 260 for diff brands in bangalore????


----------



## Gowt1ham (Apr 24, 2009)

Price X3 720 BE 7.5k@lynx.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
XFX 8800gt's had heating problems, I agree. But still I trust the brand.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 24, 2009)

@ tkin

Exam finished. Feeling bored. Didn't even play FIFA for 3 months. So can't wait any longer for EVGA or XFX. Yesterday I bought SAMSUNG 2233sw for 10.2+vat. I visited Tirupati too. They have PALIT 275 for 17,000+vat (may be a little bit less at the time of purchasing ).They don't have any clue on arrival of EVGA 275, and it should be pricy too.

Anyway am getting Zotac one on Monday or Tuesday  from SUPREME  (no other choice).Even they have it for me now . Costing will be 17.5k+vat=18.2k. A little  burgaining must down the price to 18k or less.

Reason of getting the card later (even if I can get it today) is that MD told me, they will bring me the CM 690 on Monday . What a coincidence !!!

BTW there is not only one review for PALIT GTX 275. There r many and all says the same thing, that it is less noisy, but don't have the edge of the cooler for better thermal performance and is not  an impressive overclocker. PALIT has poor bundle and only 2yrs. warranty. That's why their price is so cheap.

the link is

*www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2009/04/17/palit-geforce-gtx-275-review/1

for zotac 275

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Zotac_GTX275_Review/551-100881-537.html


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2009)

*Price Updates* *:*

*AMD Phenom II X3 720 Rs. 7.5K
AMD Phenom II X4 810 Rs. 8.8K
AMD Phenom II X4 920 Rs. 10.1K
AMD Phenom II X4 940 Rs. 12.1K
AMD Phenom 9650 Rs. 6K
AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 Black Edition Rs. 3.4K
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Rs. 3K

Intel Core Quad Q8200 Rs. 8.7K*


----------



## tkin (Apr 25, 2009)

deadkiss 009 said:


> @ tkin
> 
> Exam finished. Feeling bored. Didn't even play FIFA for 3 months. So can't wait any longer for EVGA or XFX. Yesterday I bought SAMSUNG 2233sw for 10.2+vat. I visited Tirupati too. They have PALIT 275 for 17,000+vat (may be a little bit less at the time of purchasing ).They don't have any clue on arrival of EVGA 275, and it should be pricy too.
> 
> ...


You're gonna buy GTX 275 to play Fifa?
Anyway, nice purchase.

Weird, the techtree review GPU-Z screenshot shows Zotac GTX 275 to have texture fillrate of 40.5GTexels/sec, mine is 49.8GTexel/sec, is this normal or its a GPU-Z bug??
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/100881_gpuz_1.jpg


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 25, 2009)

^^, never mate. I play all types of games (except RPG) and will play every new games at the moment . But I love to FIFA and I used to play it at least 2hrs. a day.

This Techtree techie hasn't posted a great review and is full of unprofessional treatment. He said that even rivatuner didn't recognize the card...............WTF. Didn't get a decent overclock too . I have doubt abt this review.

See this, the zotac amp! review from techpowerup,
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_275_Amp_Edition/1.html

with their gpuz.

*i4.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_275_Amp_Edition/images/gpuz_oc.gif

  So I think the techtree at least posted that gpuz right.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 25, 2009)

thnx *@ topgear*

*NEW WEBSITE:-
www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/*

*SHOCKING UPDATE*


> *Zotac GTX 260² 896MB GDDR3 @ 10.8k - - ZZZZOOOOMMMGGG!!*
> *Palit GTX260 SONIC 896MB GDDR3 @ 11.5k*
> *Palit GTX275 896MB GDDR3 @ 17.5k*
> *Galaxy GTX275 ACCLERO EXTREME @ 17.7k*
> ...





> *henom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 11.5k
> Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz @ 10.4k*



*REVISED*


> Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz @ 8.8k
> *Phenom X4 9650 2.3GHz @ 6k*
> *Athlon 64 X2 7750 B.E. 2.7GHz @ 3.4k*
> Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2.7GHz @ 3k





> *Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W @ 4.2k*


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2009)

But the link you mentioned also saya this :



> Below you will find a list of discussions in the Dealer's Paradise forums
> at the TechEnclave. *For Dealers to conduct Group Orders (GOs) on computer
> hardware and accessories*



So I think this prices are for bulk orders.

*And BTW, theitwares guys are selling that 9800GT for only 6.5K*


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ there's a different section of the forum for group orders, I saw. ANd it's personal orders too, tht's y shipping price is Rs. 50/mumbai and Rs. 150/rest of India for most dealers.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 26, 2009)

topgear said:


> But the link you mentioned also saya this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn. That's one hell of a price for 9800GT.

AMD, what's your response?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^ err HD4770???

Coming on 28th April!

Stock OCed verisions to have:-
Core = 850MHz(from 750MHz)
Mem = 800MHz(the mem is rated to run at 1000MHz, so we shud get 1100MHz sweet)

At the speeds mentioned above aka 850c/1000m, the card will beat any HD4850 stock OC or GTS 250 insane OC too!!

EDIT:-

*ADDED*


> *ASUS M4A79T Deluxe 790GX/SB750 AM3 @ 14k
> MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX/SB750 AM3 @ 11.7k*


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ there's a different section of the forum for group orders, I saw. ANd it's personal orders too, tht's y shipping price is Rs. 50/mumbai and Rs. 150/rest of India for most dealers.



Thanx for the info buddy.

*BTW, the palit 9800Gt 512MB DDR3 price haven't updated yet.*


*Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 5.2K*
*Palit GTX275 896MB GDDR3 Rs. 17.3K*

*Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ 9.1K
Palit GTS 250 1GB GDDR3 @ 10.2K*

*Palit HD4830 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.6*


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 27, 2009)

*thnx topgear

REVISED
*


> *Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.5k
> **Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 5.2K*
> 
> *Palit GTX275 SONIC 896MB GDDR3 @ 18.8k*
> ...



*ALSO*


> Palit HD2600XT SUPER 512MB GDDR3 @ 3.4k
> *Palit HD3850 SUPER 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.4k* - - - SUPERB DEAL for OC and PERFORMANCE
> *Palit HD4670 512MB GDDR3 SUPER @ 4.5k*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Bought SAMSUNG 2033SW for 7700/- from CE. I know it's more than what it should be but it is the market price. 15 days ago the same was selling for 7000/-!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ shudn't have paid soo much, becuz the SAMSUNG helpdesk quoted their MARKET SP as *Rs.7,200*, which shud be the max.

Anyways, it's a beau monitor, with 1600x900 resolution.


----------



## fallin_a (Apr 28, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ shudn't have paid soo much, becuz the SAMSUNG helpdesk quoted their MARKET SP as *Rs.7,200*, which shud be the max.
> 
> Anyways, it's a beau monitor, with 1600x900 resolution.



samsung helpdesk number?
7.2k includes tax?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 28, 2009)

WTF ? Since when is a GTX 260 Sonic 11.5K ? 
I doubt ATI can counter it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 28, 2009)

> samsung helpdesk number?
> 7.2k includes tax?
> __________________


Came in Digit mag, was an ad. Will check up and tell you.



> WTF ? Since when is a GTX 260 Sonic 11.5K ?
> I doubt ATI can counter it.


Dealers at TE are selling it for Rs. 11,300.

Zotac GTX 260(2) is for Rs. 10,800 or lesser. I think MSI is for Rs. 10,400, and it's got a huge factory OC. However, in HD4890/GTX275, HD4890's price is far lower.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 28, 2009)

YIPPY!!!


At last I got my Zotac GTX 275  today. I got it at 17,850 Rs. inc. all taxes.Can't say anymore as I am too eager to fit it into my system. ​


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats  for being the 1st GTX 275 owner in this forum


----------



## huntu123 (Apr 29, 2009)

whr cn i buy MSI GTX 260 wid custom cooler???? who is d distributor for MSI graphics card??????? wat wl b d expected price?????


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2009)

Tirupati Enterprise is the official distributor of MSI products in here :

Contact addresses :
*www.tirupati.net/about.html
*www.tirupati.net/about1.html

The card should cost you Rs. 12-15K ( but phone them for confirmation )

But I would recomend palit GTX 260 which is only Rs. 11.3K & comes with custom cooler
& the the distributor is same as MSI.


----------



## cyanide911 (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone know the price of the 4770 in India? Specifically in New Delhi if possible?


----------



## huntu123 (May 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> Tirupati Enterprise is the official distributor of MSI products in here :
> 
> Contact addresses :
> *www.tirupati.net/about.html
> ...


 
thnks for ur suggestions but abt d palt sonic GTX 260 i hv herad dat it has sm bios problem wid 2d/3d clocks whr the clocks remain at 3d evn though ur not playn ne games resulting in high power consumption.....n also u cannot voltmod through software coz dey hv used sm cheap voltage regulators lol.......the rMA CASES FOR PALIT R MORE DAN NE OTHER BRANDS...............

correct me if m wrong.....


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2009)

Read about the 2D/3D clock prob. That seems to be fixed with a bios update.

But I'm wondering why the review sites does not faced such issues.

*www.tweaktown.com/articles/1770/palit_geforce_gtx_260_sonic_216sp_55nm_graphics_card/index.html

*www.legitreviews.com/article/917/1/

& here's the card with Oced settings :

*www.legitreviews.com/article/917/9/

The card looks just awesome & has great cooling :

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/917/Palit_Card_Top.jpg


*But if you want to be on safe side then go for MSI GTX 260 OC edition*  but it sports with stock cooler so the temp will be 2-3C higher
*You can also consider Zotac GTX 260 which is only Rs. 10K now*
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6023

read about in here 1st 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113684


----------



## desiibond (May 1, 2009)

cyanide911 said:


> Anyone know the price of the 4770 in India? Specifically in New Delhi if possible?



card is not yet available but the price will be 6350 I think


----------



## detonator2359 (May 1, 2009)

AMD PHENOM II X4 940 -10600
SAPPHIRE HD4770- 6600


----------



## cyanide911 (May 1, 2009)

@desiibond: Slightly overpriced isn't it? It's a $100 card after all. 

Also, does anyone know some good websites(similar to newegg) which delivers in India? (except lynx-india).


----------



## desiibond (May 1, 2009)

it's avaiable for sale in TechEnclave for 6700+tax I think. Check there.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 2, 2009)

*ADDED*


> Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7.3k
> *MSI HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6.6k*- - - - SWEEEEEET DEAL!!!


----------



## desiibond (May 2, 2009)

Found these in SP Road (bangalore) today:

OCZ Vendetta 2 : 2.7k
AMD 7750 BE: 3.2k
X3 720: 7.6k
E8200: 8.7k
E5200: 3.3k
Buffalo DVD station (USB powered 8x DVD burner): 3.8k


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2009)

topgear said:


> Read about the 2D/3D clock prob. That seems to be fixed with a bios update.
> 
> But I'm wondering why the review sites does not faced such issues.
> 
> ...



@ *comp@ddict*

Have not you seen this ? Just update the price on 1st page. It's on the previous page.

I think it's the best VFM card in the market currently available


----------



## comp@ddict (May 3, 2009)

^^ *REVISED*


> *Zotac GTX 260² 896MB GDDR3 @ 10.3k*





> *Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.6k
> Athlon 64 X2 7750 B.E. 2.7GHz @ 3.2k*



*ADDED*


> *ASUS GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 HTD @ 9.5k*



sorry for delayed change.


----------



## maverick786us (May 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ *REVISED*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How much is the cost of GTX 260 Core 216 in Indian market??


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 3, 2009)

^^10.5K in Lynx.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 4, 2009)

Hey! Are the following available in India, if yes, @ what price ?

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135236
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121359
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119012

I'm planning an upgrade so....


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 4, 2009)

do newegg supports shipping to India?


----------



## mayanksahni (May 4, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> do newegg supports shipping to India?



Nope


----------



## comp@ddict (May 5, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *MSI HD4890 1GB GDDR5 OC @ 15.8k*





> *www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813135236
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813121359
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16856119012



Contact this guy here:-

*www.techenclave.com/members/katmandude.html

He's one who can get them to you.


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2009)

Bangalore Golcha IT , Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 : Rs.7,900+tax


----------



## comp@ddict (May 5, 2009)

Too costly for consideration^^^^^


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2009)

*Updates :*
Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3 5.5K
Asus P5Q Pro 9.3K.

*Addition :*
MSI K9A2 Platinum v2 Rs. 9K ( 790FX ) _ the high end non IGP mobo for AMD
MSI DKA790GX Platinum Rs. 9.7K	( 790GX ) - High end IGP 790GX mobo cheaper than asus 790GX


----------



## comp@ddict (May 6, 2009)

*ADDED and REVISED*


> *Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3 @ 5.5k
> ASUS P5Q Pro @ 9.3k*


the MSI 790FX isn't SB750. and 9.7k for 790GX is too much. won't be preferred among buyers.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *ADDED and REVISED*
> the MSI 790FX isn't SB750. and *9.7k for 790GX is too much. won't be preferred among buyers*.



you have listed the *ASUS M4A79T Deluxe 790GX/SB750 AM3 @ 14k*
which is also very costly.

So I thought that the *MSI DKA790GX Platinum @ only 9.7K* which also has the the *790GX & SB750* is way cheaper & more preffered option than asus. I*t's 4.3K cheaper than asus with same 790GX & SB750 chipsets.*


----------



## Cilus (May 7, 2009)

One update here

I was also in the pricehunt in 1st May at Chandni Chalk, Kolkata.
The price of Phenom II 940 is Rs10400  in Vedant Infotech. Its really gr8.

I also got my new Asus 18.5'' TFT. Price is 5900 including VAT. Contrast ratio is 10000:1 and dnamic contrast ration is 2000:1. max resolution is 1366x768.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 7, 2009)

^^its actually the other way around. DCR 10000:1 and Typical Contrast Ratio 2000:1.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 8, 2009)

suggest an easily available widescreen LCD display below 9000.
It should be suitable for reading the webpages without eye strain.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

Any news of pricing of Phenom II X4 955 ? Or 925 ?

I see 940 price falling everywhere because of the fact that its being phased out and its only AM2+.


----------



## abhadi (May 8, 2009)

^^  Phenom  II X4 - 955 BE - Rs 13.9k     in deltapage.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

Hmm... 3K for better OC and AM3 Support.

AM3 CrossFireX motherboards not come below 6K mark yet.

Lets not forget the fact that AM3 is restricted to DDR3 1333MHz *single channel* or 1066MHz Dual Channel. Yeah, DDR3 1066MHz is definitely cheap right now, but Rs. 1000/GB still nowhere close to DDR2 800MHz giving Rs. 500/GB for the performance gain.

But DDR3 is switching to new manufacturing technology and going to breach DDR2's price in a few months. AMD SB850 going to fix a HORRIBLE bug in SB7xx and launching at end of year.

AMD Going to launch Athlon II series of 45nm K10 processors which lack L3 cache and come filthy cheap and have 45W Quad Cores among them.

If I get DDR2 now, it will end up like my first PC purchase when I bought DDR1 when it was about to be phased out and stay backward.

****! The more I feel like upgrading, the more I feel like NOT upgrading. Core i5 launch not making things better either.

I think the only good configuration right now which is future proof (due to being end of age, cheap and hence retains value after few years) is Intel E5200 or E5300 or E5400 CPU, DDR2 800MHz memory and a G31 motherboard and perhaps Radeon HD4770.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 8, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> suggest an easily available widescreen LCD display below 9000.
> It should be suitable for reading the webpages without eye strain.



The AOC model I hav brought hav contrast and brightness setup profiles for Internet, Movies, sports mode, text mode and so on.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 9, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *MSI DKA790GX Platinum @ 9.7K
> Biostar TA790GXB A2+ 128M @ 5.5k
> Biostar TA790GXB A2+ @ 4.8k
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Found these in SP Road (bangalore) today:
> 
> OCZ Vendetta 2 : 2.7k
> * AMD 7750 BE: 3.2k*
> ...


1. is 7750 from the batch which can be unlocked to a quad core ? if yes, SWEET.

2. E5200 price seems to have dropped from 3.5K. But I am waiting for Athlon II to arrive instead.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 9, 2009)

*KILLER DEALS*


> *Palit GTX295 1792MB GDDR3 @ 29.7k
> Palit GTX275 896MB GDDR3 Rs. 15.7K
> Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.7K*



OMG, look at these prices.

All from:-

www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 9, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> suggest an easily available widescreen LCD display below 9000.
> It should be suitable for reading the webpages without eye strain.



SAMSUNG 2033SW 20", brilliant LCD with 15000:1 contrast ratio. One proud owner of it!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 9, 2009)

Please add:
Intel E5400 (2.7GHZ) - 3500/-


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 9, 2009)

^^wats the resolution of 2033SW?? is it extreme HD??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 9, 2009)

What is Extreme HD?
It is 1600X900 resolution
*www.samsung.com/hk_en/consumer/det...rs&subtype=giantseries&model_cd=LS20CMZKFV/XK


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 9, 2009)

this explains the XHD resolutions :
*www.nvidia.co.in/page/technology_extreme_hd_home.html

I was planning to get this 2033SW, but brought AOC 917Fwx XHD monitor with 1680x1050res. Its seems to hav better quality display and vfm than 2033SW.


----------



## Krow (May 10, 2009)

I plan to upgrade my pc within a week. I need a cabinet full of hardware which would serve my needs for video editing (Premiere or even FCP). My budget is 30k and i need a C2Q based rig. I don't need a cabby, speakers, monitor, kbd or mouse. Will a 4 RAM slot motherboard help me or should I go 4 one with 2 slots?

And apparently my 5 month old seagate 500 gb HDD died out yest... Is there any hope of recovering my data? If i connect it to my mobo individually, my pc doesn't boot, while i can boot successfully using my 160 GB Hitachi, which is almost 3 years old. When I connected the 2 drives in parallel, some fumes started coming out of the 500 GB drive. I disconnected immediately.

Plz help guys...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> this explains the XHD resolutions :
> *www.nvidia.co.in/page/technology_extreme_hd_home.html
> 
> I was planning to get this 2033SW, but brought AOC 917Fwx XHD monitor with 1680x1050res. Its seems to hav better quality display and vfm than 2033SW.



The AOC one has 16:10 aspect ratio but SAMSUNG 2033SW has 16:9. The difference between these 2 aspect ratio is that 16:9 gives u more wider display area. And the new universal standard is 16:9.
U can check the web for this! Just because 1680X1050 has have more pixels doesn't means it is better, 1600X900 is the better replica of 1920X1080 (the full HD).
*img392.imageshack.us/img392/2374/aspectratios6xw.gif


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2009)

^^ Nice explanation buddy 


@ *comp@ddict* - Palit 9500GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 3.3k


----------



## hsetir (May 10, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Please add:
> Intel E5400 (2.7GHZ) - 3500/-


can you please tell where ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2009)

^Nehru Place, New Delhi.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 10, 2009)

*ADDED*


> *Pentium Dual Core E5400 2.7GHz @ 3.5k
> 
> Palit 9500GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 3.3k
> 
> ...



EDIT:- thnx keith & 200mph


----------



## 200mph (May 10, 2009)

MSI Geforce N250GTS-2D512-OC - INR8,500.00


----------



## hsetir (May 10, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^Nehru Place, New Delhi.


I mean which shop ?  C2C ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2009)

^ No it is CE! 
C2C has got some competitive price back then but now it seems that they got saturation, all of them.


----------



## 200mph (May 10, 2009)

*www.mediahome.in/index.php?option=...e=shop.browse&amp;category_id=68&amp;Itemid=1

All cabinets with free shipping . but it seems the HAF932 is not in stock though


----------



## Krow (May 10, 2009)

C'mon guys, plz help.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1109372&postcount=602

I need a mobo for max 7k based on either P45 or P43 Intel chipsets. M not looking for overclocking, only stability. I prefer ASUS or GIGABYTE. I askd a couple of local stores for an ATI HD 4770 and they sd it is for abt 8.6k( Palit ). I need a good VFM GFX card. The brand isn't the issue, but performance and VFM matter a lot. My budget for the GFX card is 7k.

Plz suggest guys. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 200mph (May 11, 2009)

the sapphire 4770 will be around 7500 . take s p5q vm but its a mini atx


----------



## hsetir (May 11, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> C'mon guys, plz help.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1109372&postcount=602
> 
> ...



For recovering data from hdd, goto lynx-india.com, and get the owner's contact details. He does all repairing/recovering works. Also Palit 4770 costs 6.5k. Goto techenclave.com's market forum. There in dealer's paradise you'll get the best prices for almost all computer hardware available in India. If you're only looking for stability and not overclocking, even intel platform is good for it.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 12, 2009)

*NEHALEM UPDATE*


> *Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.8k*
> Gigabyte EX58-UD5 @ 17.2k


*
MEGA UPDATE*


> *Core 2 Duo E7400 2.8GHz @ 5.9k*
> *
> Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.5k*
> 
> ...


----------



## Krow (May 12, 2009)

Thx 4 d hlp,* hsetir & 200mph*. Whch processor would be better, Q6600 or Q8200? And what about the two PSU's, Corsair VX450 or Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37?


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2009)

^^ Get Q6600 along with Corsair VX450.
BTW, which graphics card you are using ?


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2009)

@*topgear* I'm goin 4 HD 4770 512 MB. ne suggestions?

Here's the config I'm looking for. Any suggestions are welcome.

Intel C2Q Q6600 2.4GHz
Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3L/ASUS P5QL-E
Western Digital 500GB SATAII 7200RPM
Corsair VX450
RADEON HD 4770 512MB
LG/Samsung DVD-RW

Plz suggest good brands for the GFX card. MSI looks cheap, but is it as good as Palit or Sapphire.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 13, 2009)

^ LOL, u going for quad core but this gfx card. Instead, y don't u get this config:

Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz @ 10.5k
Biostar TA790GBX 128M @ 5.5k
WE 500GB @ 3k
Corsair vx450W @ 3.9k
DVD RW @ 1.2k

For gfx card:
1. Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.7k
or
2. Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 8.3k
or
3. Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7.2k


----------



## cyanide911 (May 13, 2009)

How much extra per dollar does Katmandude take? Any idea?


----------



## hsetir (May 13, 2009)

Now a days, it finally costs 70 rupees per dollar. You'll get almost same price for most items in growing competition in local dealers if available.


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2009)

@*compaddict* Can't push my budget much! Hwz the biostar board 4 AMD vs Gigabyte EP43/ASUS P5QL-E??? Even I'm unhappy with the GFX cards I gotta choose 4m! I can't spend more than 7k on my card. I'm basically looking for VFM products which would last me a year and a half or two, max 3! I figured 4 cores would let me video edit in peace 4 a while as my current P4 is absolutely horrible on Premeire Pro CS3! I figured 4770 to be of good value arnd the budget I got. What say?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^ LOL, u going for quad core but this gfx card. Instead, y don't u get this config:
> 
> Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz @ 10.5k
> Biostar TA790GBX 128M @ 5.5k
> ...


GTS 250 sucks. As of now, in the budget seagment, HD4850 512MB GDDR3 (8 to 8.5K budget), HD4770 512MB GDDR5 (7 to 7.5K budget) 9600GT (5K) and 9500GT (3.5K) rock.

If budget is


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> @*compaddict* Can't push my budget much! Hwz the biostar board 4 AMD vs Gigabyte EP43/ASUS P5QL-E??? Even I'm unhappy with the GFX cards I gotta choose 4m! I can't spend more than 7k on my card. I'm basically looking for VFM products which would last me a year and a half or two, max 3! I figured 4 cores would let me video edit in peace 4 a while as my current P4 is absolutely horrible on Premeire Pro CS3! I figured 4770 to be of good value arnd the budget I got. What say?


Yeah then consider Phenom II X4 920 as CPU.
HD4770 is fine. If you get a 5.5K 790GX motherboard, you can add one more HD4770 in crossfirex when you get money later and price drops.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 13, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> The AOC one has 16:10 aspect ratio but SAMSUNG 2033SW has 16:9. The difference between these 2 aspect ratio is that 16:9 gives u more wider display area. And the new universal standard is 16:9.
> U can check the web for this! Just because 1680X1050 has have more pixels doesn't means it is better, 1600X900 is the better replica of 1920X1080 (the full HD).
> *img392.imageshack.us/img392/2374/aspectratios6xw.gif



ya I know dat. But right now am not in a position to spend too much on a new grfx card, and with dat more pixels I can turn off the AA and wont know the difference. btw I like the 2233SW Full HD, but after seeing the 2033SW's display I don't feel like calling it HD with 16:9 AR even thou Samsung says so. So I brought this AOC XHD monitor which fits in the same budget range as dat of 2033SW.


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> GTS 250 sucks. As of now, in the budget seagment, HD4850 512MB GDDR3 (8 to 8.5K budget), HD4770 512MB GDDR5 (7 to 7.5K budget) 9600GT (5K) and 9500GT (3.5K) rock.
> 
> If budget is


Don't think so, GTS250 1GB @ 9.5k beats both HD4850(8.5k) and HD4770(7.2k) easily, check out all the reviews(for 1 GB edition) and the price difference is very small compared to the performance increase and not to mention better cooling and support for PhysX.

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/bfg_gts250_oc/


----------



## comp@ddict (May 13, 2009)

^^7.7k for 512MB
9.5k for 1GB, the price diff. isn't small at all!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

^^What are you refering to ?


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^What are you refering to ?



He's referring to *tkin*'s comment about price difference of Rs.2k being a small amt. I agree actually. For example I'm extremely tight on budget, so every k matters a lot. Just trying to squeeze out the most out of the 30k(+-3k) that is available to me.

Neways I agree with *MetalheadGautham.
GTS 250 sucks. nVidia can't fool ne1 by rebranding 8800GT(one of their best)!
*I think that more than the bandwidth, the processor matters more w/ref GFX card.

Another idea which occured to me when I thought about how to use my money better (Intel platform) is to sacrifice a bit on my mobo and get an ASUS P5KPL-CM board (Is it good enough for a Quad?) and use the 3-4k I save on the GFX card.What would be the difference between a full ATX board and a micro ATX board? Suggestions?

AMD is tempting me too, especially cz of its awesome backward compatibility with the AM2+ socket. In that way Intel sucks. Another Query... For raw processing power, which would be better- Phenom II X4 920 or Q6600? Also, clock-for-clock, I saw the benchmarks favour the Q6600.

PS- Plz chk *j1n M@tt*'s sig. It made me think seriously about the P5KPL-CM! 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1109321&postcount=601


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2009)

I askd the store nearest my place today and they told me that Q6600 is for Rs.*12750* due to a rise in demand! I actually askd them if they were talking about Indian Rupees or Nepali Rupees! Is there any truth to this? Can ne1 in Mumbai verify?


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2009)

My frnd askd Sidewalk systems @ lamington and I got the foll rates.

Q8200 - 8.9k
Kingston DDR2 2x2GB 800MHz - 1.3k x 2
WD 500GB - 2.9
ASUS P5QL-E - 6.6k
VX450 - 4.15k
Radeon HD 4770 512MB - 8.25k

Justified?


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2009)

^^ Have not you checked the 1st page of this thread ?

The q8200 price just seems to be OK.
The ram price should be Rs. 1200
HDD Price just fine
P5QL-E price is OK.
VX450W should be Rs. 3.9K
& which brand of radeon HD 4770 you are talking about ?
MSI HD 4770 is selling for Rs. 6.9K


----------



## acewin (May 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> I askd the store nearest my place today and they told me that Q6600 is for Rs.*12750* due to a rise in demand! I actually askd them if they were talking about Indian Rupees or Nepali Rupees! Is there any truth to this? Can ne1 in Mumbai verify?



interesting news they certainly would have gone mad, I do not think digit board mmbers are the one buying Q6600 every second to make it such scarce to take the price such a high.

These retailers are really interesting people, trying to sell what they want to always.


----------



## acewin (May 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> My frnd askd Sidewalk systems @ lamington and I got the foll rates.
> 
> Q8200 - 8.9k
> Kingston DDR2 2x2GB 800MHz - 1.3k x 2
> ...



thats good pricing, except for HD4770 which is in 7.2K as desibond also bought here in Bangalore, if it is easy buy here in bangalore @7.2K sure you will get the same there in near Kolkatta(prices there seem to be lower than here in Bangalore)


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Latest Hardware Prices!!!!*



comp@ddict said:


> *
> 
> *
> *Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7.2k*
> ...



I want these rates man! I guess I gotta look deeper! Tomorrow or day after I'll try IT Wares @ lamington...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1112097&postcount=630
Can ne1 verify this?

Forgot to mention b4... But thanks to :

*comp@ddict*
*MetalheadGautham*
*tkin
topgear*

...for all ur help! M one step closer to my rig nw!


----------



## acewin (May 13, 2009)

@Techalomaniac, cant be sure to comment if they are really selling the Q6600 proccy in 12.5K but do know Q9400 is priced that much which is much much n much better than Q6600.


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2009)

acewin said:


> interesting news they certainly would have gone mad, I do not think digit board mmbers are the one buying Q6600 every second to make it such scarce to take the price such a high.
> 
> These retailers are really interesting people, trying to sell what they want to always.
> 
> if it is easy buy here in bangalore @7.2K sure you will get the same there in near Kolkatta(prices there seem to be lower than here in Bangalore)



I suspect there's some serious hoarding going on here! 

Sorry mate, but I'm in Mumbai. But yeah, I agree! Bangalore is an expensive city! I'll get back to these jerks and try and hit my pot of gold.


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2009)

acewin said:


> @Techalomaniac, cant be sure to comment if they are really selling the Q6600 proccy in 12.5K but do know Q9400 is priced that much which is much much n much better than Q6600.



I knw... Lets c if I can get that! I'll have to sacrifice a bit on my mobo to get that as my limit is 30k(+-3k). I may just have to go for the P5KPL-CM instead of P5QL-E. Or I may even go 4 the Phenom II X4 920 @ 2.8 GHz.


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> He's referring to *tkin*'s comment about price difference of Rs.2k being a small amt. I agree actually. For example I'm extremely tight on budget, so every k matters a lot. Just trying to squeeze out the most out of the 30k(+-3k) that is available to me.
> 
> Neways I agree with *MetalheadGautham.
> GTS 250 sucks. nVidia can't fool ne1 by rebranding 8800GT(one of their best)!
> ...


You're wrong, GTS250 is rebranded and redesigned *9800GTX+*(128 Shaders, 738MHz core clock, 1836MHz Shader clock and 1100MHz VRAM) not a *8800GT*(112 Shaders,600MHz Core Clock, 1500MHz Shader and 900MHZ VRAM), it is miles away from 8800GT in terms of performance, if you want to game @ 1680x1050 and beyond this card(GTS250 1GB) is least you need.

Besides GTS250 has low power requirement and runs cooler, if you wait you can get it @ 9k in a few weeks.

Compare please:-
*www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9800_gtx_plus_us.html
*www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_8800_gt_us.html
*www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gts_250_us.html


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2009)

@*tkin* I think they used the same GPU (G92b) in the later versions of the 8800GT and rebranded it as 9800GTX+ and they used the same GPU in GTS 250. The difference is, i think in the nanometres and shader cores and also in the bandwidth (512 and 1024MB).


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> @*tkin* I think they used the same GPU (G92b) in the later versions of the 8800GT and rebranded it as 9800GTX+ and they used the same GPU in GTS 250. The difference is, i think in the nanometres and shader cores and also in the bandwidth (512 and 1024MB).


If you think that way almost all graphics cards are equal.

Eg- ATI 4850, 4870, 4890, 4830, and all other 4xxx series card have pretty much same chip on them with minor changes.

nVidia GTX 280, GTX 275, GTX 285, GTX 260 and all other GTX 2xx series have same chip in them. with a few tweaks.

It is those differences in shader cores, memory bandwidth, type and speed not to mention core clock speeds that differentiates them.

All most all GPUs(of same generation) have the same proccessors in them, by disabling shader clusters and putting different amount of memory in them manufacturers create different cards.


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2009)

@*tkin* Point taken! Shall be better informed next time(thanks to you)!


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2009)

Okay geeks! Ive narrowed down to 4 possible specs for my upgrade. All comments are welcome. My budget is 30k(+-3k). I am mostly into video editing and moderate gaming.

Common :
*Kingston 2GBx2 DDR2 800MHz RAM @ Rs. 950x2
Western Digital 500GB SATA HDD @ 3k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k
LG/SAMSUNG DVD-RW @ 1.1k
*
Option-1

*Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz @ 12.5K
Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7.2k*
*Asus P5KPL-CM G31 @ 2.5k*

Option-2

*Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz @ 10.4k
Biostar TA790GXB A2+ 128M @ 5.5k
Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7.2k*

Option-3

*Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz @ 9.2K*
*Zotac GTX 260 896MB GDDR3 @ 10.3k*
*Asus P5KPL-CM G31 @ 2.5k*

Option-4

*Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz @ 9.2K*
*Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7.2k*
*ASUS P5QL-E - 6.6k*


----------



## acewin (May 14, 2009)

ok, remove option 3 and 4 without second thoughts, if you are in serious work, think ore than G31 in intel, if that increases your budget beyond your capacity make other changes.
instead of G31 get P45. and wht is better than MSI P45 Neo-F(5.9-6K as per theitwares website) is the price of 2GB sticks of 800 FSB gone down so much as to 950 bucks. Better search for single stick of 4GB

Also, your work suggests me you are less of a overclocker and will keep the rig for long, so do not buy the Biostar mobo. Gigabyte mobos are better recommended
I say GA-MA78G-DS3H for 7k(I saw desibond recommended this one, and I know if you wanna keep your mobo for very long Asus n Gigabyte n MSI are the best IMO)

other than this Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H(someone quoted 8.7K and I see its price 8.2K on Lynx website)


----------



## acewin (May 14, 2009)

overall you need you have 13K for proccy and mobo.
So why not X3 720 BE(7.8K) or X4 810(do not know the exact price)

Gigabyte/Asus/MSI 780G or 790GX mobo in 5-7K range.

X4 810 has got one more core so it helps out in video editting job which are where quad core performace starts showing up.
you have also intel Q8200 priced around 8.5K(which would mean Q8200 in 8.5K + MSI P45 in around 6K, best IMO for the budget.)


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2009)

@ *Techalomaniac* - Just get phenom II X4 940. It's Rs. 10.5 now 
For mobo get Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP. It's Rs. 4.5K
*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Mothe...ard&ProductID=2950&ProductName=GA-MA78GM-S2HP
For gfx card HD4770 is a good. Go for it. Later on


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2009)

@ *topgear* That's great news! Is it the B.E.?
@* acewin*  Okay! G31 is out now. I would rather have 4 cores(think they would last me longer). I heard that the Q8200 is just not as good as the Q6600. Is it true? And I also heard that the stock fans on Intel's new 45nm Quads aren't good enough. I aint gonna OC now, but, I will definitely somewhere down the line. Even I trust ASUS/GIGABYTE more than other brands. Is MSI that good? I was reading another thread and a forum member called amitash(i think) had an MSI X58 board fail on him. Was that an isolated case? Otherwise I haven't heard a single complaint about MSI boards.

Getting my final budget approved by higher authorities today. Shall try my best for a little bit of an increase. Once that is done, I'll finalise my rig.

PS- A man's wants always exceed his earning capacity it seems.

My Dream rig :

Intel:
Q9400
GTX 260 Core216 896MB
P45 Mobo

AMD:
Phenom II X4 940 3GHz B.E.
Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5
GA-MA78GM-S2HP


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2009)

I think ur 2nd configuation is right, but need some minor modification.
1stly don't go for GA-MA78GM-S2HP  board or any other 780G chipset based board. They dont support Advance Clock calibration (ACC), which is required to utilize the overclocking potential of Phenom II series procerssor with unlocked multiplier.
*Go for a 790G chipset M/B*
My suggestion is:

Phenom II X4 940 3GHz B.E.
Zotac GTX 260 Core 216 DDR3
Biostar TA790GX+128M

another thing: if ur budget permits, go for a 1GB version of a good card. Today's most games are having very high amount of texture. The extra 512 MB will help there.
my choice is Zotac GTX 260 Core 216. It is slightly better performar than 4870 1 GB and have a less power consumption. Check the comparison in Guru3d.com.


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2009)

@ *Cilus* I would love to do that. Lets c if my budget permits. I'm mostly gonna go for a 4770 and Crossfire it later. Hwz that?

I'm beginning to favour AMD all the way as it is way better VFM!


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2009)

@ *Techalomaniac* - yeah, it's a B.E. one. The price is 10.8K
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5160

If you want to crossfire in the future then get this mobo :
GA-MA790GP-UD4H Rs. 8.5K


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2009)

@ *topgear *Is there no Gigabyte mobo 4 6k? Things have gotta stay in budget 4 me! What's the problem with the  Biostar TA790GX+128M? It is crossfire ready and so is the  GA-MA78GM-S2HP. I also need a good comparitive review of AMD boards, can u please provide a link with all these budget/value boards tested?


----------



## acewin (May 15, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *Techalomaniac* - yeah, it's a B.E. one. The price is 10.8K
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5160
> 
> If you want to crossfire in the future then get this mobo :
> GA-MA790GP-UD4H Rs. 8.5K


not just that, you will have time to look for gfx card. bcoz onboard gfx is quiet good, maybe buying gfx card latter helps you to increase your budget and buying good board and proccy.


----------



## acewin (May 15, 2009)

phenom 2 speeds are already quiet high at 3GHz hehe


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

*AMD PHENOM UPDATE*


> *Phenom II X4 940 B.E. 3GHz @ 11k - - ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Phenom X2 7850 B.E 2.8GHz @ 4.1k*
> 
> *Palit HD4670 512MB GDDR3 SUPER @ 4.4k*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2009)

^^ SEEE ? I TOLD YOU 

But remember, NO DDR3 support.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 15, 2009)

Sorry man^^



> *AMD PHENOM UPDATE*
> 
> 
> > *Phenom II X4 940 B.E. 3GHz @ 11k - - ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


----------



## tejaslok (May 15, 2009)

hey i went to SP road today as on saturday i.e im going to buy a new PC budget increased it for 40 K

I searched many shops they told Q6600 is out of stock and a very few shops are having it and i got the new rates 

core 2 Quad Q9550 - 13,700/-
core 2 Quad Q9400 - 11,500/-
core 2 Quad Q8200 -  8,900/-
MSI p45 neo mobo @ 5.9K
samsung 2233sw @ 10K
sapphire HD 4770 @ 7.3K
but when i put quotation for Q9500 my price increased above my budget in a total - 46K including VAT 4%
so guys i have 12 hours time till i buy a new PC so tell me whether to go for Q9500 or Q9400 or Q8200 he told as i wanted some gaming rig then go for Q9400 it has 6 MB cache mem. so that is enough  but he told if i payed 2 K extra then i would get Q9550 which as 12 mb cache mem. so is it necessary to go for it or should i be with Q8200 has 4 mb L2 cache.

and i want a cabinet+PSU combo at 5 or 6 k not more than that 
so i would go for cooler master elite 330 without PSU @ 2K
                       cooler master 600 W @ 3.6 K
do u think it is good ??
and  in MSI mobo =    there are 3 types MSI p45 neo F @5.7 K
                                                      MSI p45 neo v2 @ 7.3 K
                                                      MSI p45 Platinum @ 9 K
whihc one is good for Q9400 and i had already bought 4 GB ddr2 800mhz RAM and 500 GB HDD, speakers and i liked samsung 2233sw which i bought @ 10K

plz reply me fast guys i need ur immediate help right now ??


----------



## coolsunny (May 15, 2009)

^^ @tejaslok
which shop is quoting sapphire HD 4770 @ 7.3K & 2233sw @ 10K?
Can you plz. tell me. Is it without tax ????
Try Balaji computers, which is next to Surabhi computers for Coolermaster extreme power plus 600 W. they might quote it 3.4K.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> @ *topgear *Is there no Gigabyte mobo 4 6k? Things have gotta stay in budget 4 me! What's the problem with the  Biostar TA790GX+128M? It is crossfire ready and so is the  GA-MA78GM-S2HP. I also need a good comparitive review of AMD boards, can u please provide a link with all these budget/value boards tested?



GA-MA78GM-S2HP - does not support cross-fire
*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2950
if you want to use onboard gfx for now & wish to get better gfx card later get this one

GA-MA790GP-UD4H - this one supports cross-fire & comes with SB750 - this ensures that it's an high end OCing mobo.
The build quality of this mobo is just superb
*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Mothe...rd&ProductID=3003&ProductName=GA-MA790GP-UD4H

*My suggestion* - buy  *GA-MA790GP-UD4H*. wait for some time & get the GPU or 2x gpu later for cross-fire.

BTW, there is nothing wrong with biostar mobo - the only thing is the build quality is not so great as gigabyte & from some magazine reviews I have seen that biostar boards heats up a lot. I think you got my point


----------



## Krow (May 15, 2009)

@ *topgear* Thanx buddy! I have to choose between what to sacrifice! Its either my processor or GFX! Either i keep my P4 3GHz and get a good GFX card + great mobo(P45 NEO-F?) and overclock it and make do for a month or three *OR *i get the phenom with the UD4H and wait out the GFX card! Got no other choice! Budget issues!

I had a look @ lamington road today. I'll post updates by 12am!


----------



## Krow (May 15, 2009)

tejaslok said:


> I searched many shops they told Q6600 is out of stock and a very few shops are having it and i got the new rates



I agree! Even @ lamington road @ mumbai, all shops said that Q6600 ws out of stock or at phenomenal rates like *Rs. 12700*.



> core 2 Quad Q9550 - 13,700/-
> core 2 Quad Q9400 - 11,500/-
> core 2 Quad Q8200 -  8,900/-
> MSI p45 neo mobo @ 5.9K
> ...



Try a few more shops 4 the P45 NEO-F. U should be able to find it for 5.5k as I was. I dunno abt the monitor but plz chk the first page of this thread for all rates.



> so tell me whether to go for Q9500 or Q9400 or Q8200 he told as i wanted some gaming rig then go for Q9400 it has 6 MB cache mem. so that is enough  but he told if i payed 2 K extra then i would get Q9550 which as 12 mb cache mem. so is it necessary to go for it or should i be with Q8200 has 4 mb L2 cache.



Q9400 @ 11.5k is excellent(if ur budget permits!). For a gaming rig, more than the processor, u shud consider the GFX card. HD 4770 is a good card, but if ur budget permits, u cn go for the ZOTAC GTX 260 896MB GDDR3 @ min 11.5k in mumbai! That shud complete ur gaming rig.



> and i want a cabinet+PSU combo at 5 or 6 k not more than that
> so i would go for cooler master elite 330 without PSU @ 2K
> cooler master 600 W @ 3.6 K
> do u think it is good ??



Instead of the CM600W, why dont u consider the Corsair VX450 @ arnd 4k and go for the elite 330 @ arnd 2k or elite 334 @ 1.8k?



> and  in MSI mobo =    there are 3 types MSI p45 neo F @5.7 K
> MSI p45 neo v2 @ 7.3 K
> MSI p45 Platinum @ 9 K
> whihc one is good for Q9400 and i had already bought 4 GB ddr2 800mhz RAM and 500 GB HDD, speakers and i liked samsung 2233sw which i bought @ 10K



All three are good for the Q9400. But if u can buy the platinum @ 9k, then u cn also have a look @ ASUS P5Q Pro or an equivalent Gigabyte motherboard. Chk the MSI website for specs and choose what suits u best!


----------



## Krow (May 15, 2009)

@ *tejaslok* 
P45 Neo-F
*msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&prod_no=1725

P45 Neo3v2
*msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&prod_no=1622

P45 Platinum
*msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&prod_no=1479

Hope I'm of some help.


----------



## Krow (May 16, 2009)

topgear said:


> GA-MA78GM-S2HP - does not support cross-fire
> *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2950
> if you want to use onboard gfx for now & wish to get better gfx card later get this one
> 
> ...




Okay! So I already have an Nvidia Geforce 6600 256MB PCI-E GFX card. Is it any better than the integrated graphics or has it become too ancient that I should open a musuem maybe? Anyways it's one of the oldest GFX cards for which nVidia releases driver updates even today! I'll make it run just a little longer. That Mobo makes me drool!

Finally, which looks better?

MSI P45 Platinum/ASUS P5Q Pro (max. 9.5k)
GTX 260 896MB (max. 11.5k)
*old* P4 3GHz OC

OR

Phenom II X4 940 3GHz BE (18.9k along with the mobo)
GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-UD4H
*old* nVidia GeForce 6600 256MB

*????????????????????????????

*All comments are welcome as usual! Plz gimme a reason for ur choice too... I shall wait a month or 2 before buying the missing part (either GFX card or proccy).


----------



## saqib_khan (May 16, 2009)

^^ AMD setup seems good. Good proccy & good mobo.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 16, 2009)

tejaslok said:


> hey i went to SP road today as on saturday i.e im going to buy a new PC budget increased it for 40 K
> 
> I searched many shops they told Q6600 is out of stock and a very few shops are having it and i got the new rates
> 
> ...



Dude a little suggestion if u ask me. Ur price range is quite impressive! If i was u, i wouldn't go for the C2Quads. U know by the end of this year or may be Q1 of 2010, there will be Core i5 replacing all of the C2D & C2Qs. I mean u got pretty good budget so why don't u go for Phenom II? It has got great Oc'ing & AFAIK there won't be another technology change for AMD for another year or may be more but spending more than 10K on C2Q don't seems to be a good deal.
Just think about it once. If u still don't feel this is a good idea then u 've ur options with u.
Or u can go with majority & check how many agrees with me.


----------



## Krow (May 16, 2009)

*@ keith_j_snyder2 *I agree. Core i5 is on the cards with DDR3 memory. We can expect it to cost arnd 10-11k for the basic model and 15-16k & 50-52k for the other two! A very expensive upgrade path! C2Q buyers may feel duped later. AM2+ socket is compatible with AM3 processors. Good value too! C2Q with great board is still expensive when compared to Phenom + great board!

*@ saqib_khan *Thanks!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 16, 2009)

Dude i don't think that Core i5 'll 've a basic price of 11K. I mean they won't keep Core i5 for 11K(lowest version), i mean they already 've Core i7 at a bit marginal price. As far i think they 'll be like replacing C2D & C2Q for prices & there 'll be cheaper DDR3 memory when market got DDR3 support all over it.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2009)

@ *Techalomaniac* - go for the amd based rig. Coz your existing p4 3ghz cpu will just bottleneck the performance of GTX 260..

On the other hand you can go for 2x HD4770 in the future & get performance similar to GTX 280


----------



## tejaslok (May 16, 2009)

coolsunny said:


> ^^ @tejaslok
> which shop is quoting sapphire HD 4770 @ 7.3K & 2233sw @ 10K?
> Can you plz. tell me. Is it without tax ????
> Try Balaji computers, which is next to Surabhi computers for Coolermaster extreme power plus 600 W. they might quote it 3.4K.



@sunny, i tried many shops for HD 4770 but only "golchhaIT" gave it for 7.2 K and others gave it for 7.6 K without VAT and i knew "sagar computers" shop keeper so he gave a little discount for me @ 10 K take a samsung 2233sw monitor without VAT and other shops told 10.6 K for the same one!!  so i havent made any bargain for that but will surely reduce 1 or 1.5 K from the total amount !!
and thank you for ur support sunny


----------



## tejaslok (May 16, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> @ tejaslok
> 
> P45 Neo-F
> 
> ...



@Techalomaniac, thank you for the links and it was very gratefull and there are many models in NEO category and i am going to buy neo v2 that is better and all this mobo doesnt support crossfire then which mobo supports crossifre within 7 K budget !!


----------



## tejaslok (May 16, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude a little suggestion if u ask me. Ur price range is quite impressive! If i was u, i wouldn't go for the C2Quads. U know by the end of this year or may be Q1 of 2010, there will be Core i5 replacing all of the C2D & C2Qs. I mean u got pretty good budget so why don't u go for Phenom II? It has got great Oc'ing & AFAIK there won't be another technology change for AMD for another year or may be more but spending more than 10K on C2Q don't seems to be a good deal.
> Just think about it once. If u still don't feel this is a good idea then u 've ur options with u.
> Or u can go with majority & check how many agrees with me.



@keith_j_snyder2, i really understood wat ur telling but my uncle who is coming with me to help me buy a good system warned me dont go for AMD as i dont know OC and other things i that just use Intel whihc is suited best for me, so when i earn my own money that time i would go for my choice as for of now, i cant argue with him as he is paying for my system


----------



## tejaslok (May 16, 2009)

hey wat is crossfire and something i donno that thing yesterday the shop keeper told u buy HD 4770 and later crossfire it !! i simply told ok and then went from there and my "going to buy" mobo MSI P45 neo FIR  doesnt support crossfire, so tell me whihc mobo to buy around 7 K budget and im using INTEL proccy. should i go for gigabyte mobo or something??


----------



## Krow (May 16, 2009)

*@ keith_j_snyder2  *I know it shouldn't be that way, but unless Intel has a major surprise price cut, it won't be that way as all the websites I saw are saying that the basic model is gonna be priced @ US $196. These same people quoted that the i7 920 would be @ $284 and it sells for Rs. 15k here. Hence I think that at least initially, i5 won't be any cheaper unless Intel plans on some discount(I hope they do!). So far as the upgrade is concerned, maybe the P55 based motherboards will not be expensive as the X58 ones, making an easier choice for consumers. It will be even better if DDR3 memory comes down to abt Rs. 1.5-2k/2GB. But then again, we can only speculate.

*@ topgear Thanks* for all ur help buddy! We sure look like AMD fanboyz now! 

*@ tejaslok* Crossfire means 2 ATI/AMD graphics cards running in parallel. Boosts performance and good for users who can't afford a single premium GFX card! Get the P45 Platinum if you wanna CF later. And yup u'll need a great PSU/SMPS when u do CF! Happy Hunting!


----------



## comp@ddict (May 16, 2009)

*REVISED*


> *MSI HD4850 1GB GDDR3 @ 9.5k
> 
> **Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 13.7k*
> *Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz @ 11.5K*
> ...



*@ WHO EVER WANTS TO BUY A RIG
*Go for this config: (remove what u dun need)

*Phenom II X4 940 3GHZ B.E. @ 11k*
*Biostar TA790GXB 128M @ 5.5k*
4GB kingston DDR2 800MHz @ 2k
*Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k*
*Samsung 2233SW 21.5" FULL HD @ 10k*
*Seagate 7100.12 500GB @ 3.1k*
MS kbd/mouse combo @ 0.9k
Logitech X240 2.1 @ 2.5k
CM 330 Elite @ 1.8k
*MSI HD4850 1GB GDDR3 @ 9.5k*


----------



## Krow (May 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> 4GB kingston DDR2 800MHz @ 2k



Is it 1x4GB or 2x2GB???


----------



## Krow (May 18, 2009)

I hate it when this website is down! I'm glad its back!

*@ comp@ddict *Good config suggestion, but i think u shud reconsider the Seagate 7200.12 drives. It wont be safe to recommend these unless at least 5-6 months pass after their notorious 7200.11 "bricks" failed.Besides, WD has had no such issues recently and is more or less the same cost, so why not recommend the more reliable (at this moment!) WD


----------



## tejaslok (May 18, 2009)

all right, I bought today only CPU and cabinet but not monitor 

here are my specs and the rates accoring to SP road

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 @11.4 K
MSI P45 Neo - F @5.5K
Sapphire HD 4770 512 MB DDR5 @ 7.5K ( bought it in GolchaIT SHop)
CM elite 334 @ 2.5 K
i tought of buying but i bought "Mron" SMPS 700 W for @3.7 K 3 years warranty
LG DVD writer 22x @ 1K
but monitor costed me 10.5 K so will buy after 3 days and they are not in stock ??


----------



## Gowt1ham (May 18, 2009)

banglore price inclusive of all tax.

Xonar Dx 4.5k
Xonr STX 8k
audigy 5.1/7.1 900/1600

HD 4770 7k
Gtx 260 10.5k
9800gt 6.5k
HD 4850 8k

Biostar 790gxb a2+/128m 4.5k/5.5
720 bE 7.5k
940BE 11k

Ram transcend 2gb 1.15k

VX 450 4.2k 
CM real power unavailable in Bangalore(the guy in one of the shops tried to sell me CM 750w for Rs2950)

OCZ vendetta 2.5k(came down directly from 3800Rs) 
No sunbeam CCF@ ankit 

Logitech 540 4.9k~5.7k depending on whom u ask and how u bargain


----------



## acewin (May 18, 2009)

you should ahve bought it then and sell it here. Many wud have been interested.


> Mron" SMPS 700 W for @3.7 K 3 year


 u seem to have missed on corsair ones
Beside never had heard this company Mron, lot many things have first time LOL, but am sure its not worth 3.7K

tejas I suggest you to retun that PSU and get corsair VX450, it cant be beaten.


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2009)

prices at SP Road today:

1) Intel E5200: 2.9k+tax
2) AMD X2 7750 BE: 3.2k+tax
3) Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H : 5.1k+tax
4) Corsair 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz : 3k+tax.


----------



## coolsunny (May 19, 2009)

Bought 22" TFT Samsung 2233SW @ 10.8K net from SP road yesterday.


----------



## tejaslok (May 19, 2009)

acewin said:


> you should ahve bought it then and sell it here. Many wud have been interested.
> 
> u seem to have missed on corsair ones
> 
> ...



acewin, have i been cheated he told me corsair vx450 doesnt support HD 4770 GPU so i bought that does it support it plz tell me and can u giv it back to the vendor and take corsair VX 450 W


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2009)

^^I have corsair VX450+HD4770 and it is pretty good.


----------



## tejaslok (May 19, 2009)

desibond than can i exchange it ??


----------



## tejaslok (May 19, 2009)

desibond come on gtalk i want to talk to u


----------



## tejaslok (May 19, 2009)

desibond can i exchange mron with COrsair with the shopkeeper


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2009)

^^yes. you insist with shopkeeper that your friends are using Corsair VX450 with HD4770 and that you want to exchange that Mron with Corsair.


----------



## tejaslok (May 19, 2009)

*www.mroninternational.com/smps700.htm chk here smps from mron


----------



## tejaslok (May 19, 2009)

and im buying samsung 2233sw is corsair vx 450 enought for HD 4770 and 22" monitor


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2009)

HD4770 is not for FullHD gaming. for that you better get GTX260 for 10.5k. I feel that the max that HD4770 can handle (very high and AA on) is 1680x1050.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 19, 2009)

*ADDED and REVISED
*


> *Pentium Dual Core E5200 2.5Ghz @ 3.1k*
> *Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.5k*
> 
> Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H 780G @ 5.3k
> ...


*
@ topgear *- Nice price on E5200.



> Is it 1x4GB or 2x2GB???


2*2GB


> CM elite 334 @ 2.5 K


At Nehru Place, it's 1.8k only


----------



## janitha (May 19, 2009)

tejaslok said:


> and im buying samsung 2233sw is corsair vx 450 enought for HD 4770 and 22" monitor



Monitor does not consume power from SMPS.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 19, 2009)

plz post prices of some sound cards. I'm looking for a sound card at 2k range.


----------



## tejaslok (May 19, 2009)

ok guys as per desibond, i exchanged mron smps to corsair vx450 and to my shock he gave it for 3.8 k i asked him he told it was 4.2 K yesterday but he told take it as im buying monitor from him ??


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2009)

@ *comp@ddict* - OCZ 3x 2GB DDR3 1600MHZ Gold Ram Kit is selling for only
$95

Part No : *OCZ3G1600LV6GK*

*www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_12800_gold_low_voltage_triple_channel


----------



## Rishi87 (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys, Can you please suggest some good 790GX boards with their prices?


----------



## prvprv (May 20, 2009)

hi i want to buy a new 18.5" or 19" wide LCD monitor. Till now im using 15" CRT monitor.

I usually watch movies ripped by axxo, fxg, fxm etc. Those are normally of around 664 * 360 resolution.

Will there be any differece in quality in these wide monitors??

can i go with Wide LCD monitor or normal CRT monitor???


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2009)

Go for a 19" with display. videos will be much better on widescreen monitors, esp. new ones as they are all set for wide screen.

My pick would be Samsung 2033SW for 7.5k-8k


----------



## acewin (May 20, 2009)

they are good and affordable.

CRT>> constant flicker

on 19 inch those rips u r talking willl be good, if u increase the monitor size u will feel its alright, until and unless u start watching 720p or 1080p HD contents.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 21, 2009)

Please add:
Corsair 2GB XMS2 800MHZ CL5 = 1400/-


----------



## comp@ddict (May 21, 2009)

*ADDED and REVISED*


> *Palit GTS250 1GB GDDR3 @ 10k*
> *Palit GTX260 869MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 11.3k
> Zotac GTX 260² 896MB GDDR3 @ 10.3k*
> *Palit GTX275 896MB GDDR3 @ 16K*
> ...





> *Corsair TR3X3G-1333C9 3GB Kit @ 5k*
> *Corsair 2GB XMS2 800MHZ CL5 @ 1.4k*



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> @ comp@ddict - OCZ 3x 2GB DDR3 1600MHZ Gold Ram Kit is selling for only
> $95


dunno when it's gonna come to INDIA.



> Hey guys, Can you please suggest some good 790GX boards with their prices?


Check the 1st page, make an effort.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2009)

Gigabyte GA-EX58UD3R @ Rs. 14K - Cheapest Core i7 mobo

*Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Rs. 1.8K only - it's true

ACER 23inch HD H233H @ Rs. 12.8K ( Best VFM ) DVI, HDMI, SPK*


----------



## comp@ddict (May 24, 2009)

*ADDED and REVISED*


> *PowerColour HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 15k*





> Gigabyte GA-EX58UD3R @ 14K
> *MSI x58 PRO @ 12.8k*
> 
> *Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM @ 1.8k*
> ...





> *ACER*
> 
> 
> *Acer H233H 23" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 12.8k*


@ topgear, gr8 DDR3 pricing. What's the Latency of that RAM btw?
and the cheapest is this mobo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2009)

Please seperate AM3 boards from AM2(+) boards.
And also seperate LGA775 boards from LGA 1356 (or whatever) X58 and SkullTrail like speciality LGA 771 boards.

UPDATE: Cheapest Intel Motherboard: (around Rs. 40 more expensive than VIA chipset PoS boards, but what the heck!)

*lynx-india.com/index.php?mark=5&productID=1441

Intel G31 chipset @ Rs. 2090/-


----------



## comp@ddict (May 24, 2009)

The X58 motherboards are clearly mentioned!!! And I've also mentioned "AM3" for such a mobo(there's only 1 ATM).

*ADDED*
G31 MoBos


> *Jetway JI31GM3 G31 @ 2.3k* - - HOLY COWS!
> *Palit G31 @ 2.5k*


P35 MoBos


> Biostar P35D2-A7 @ 3.7k
> Palit P35A @ 4.4k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2009)

WTF ? How did 2.09K become 2.3K ? Added tax ?


----------



## afonofa (May 24, 2009)

comp@ddict any guesses as to why theitwares has the price of the Core i7 920 at Rs.15800? Has the price for the Core i7 920 increased?

MetalheadGautham are you a moderator now?


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 24, 2009)

IT Wares website never updates fast...usually people buy from there after contacting Rahul at IT Wares for prices...and he usually sells them all at a lower price than the usual pricing.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 24, 2009)

> WTF ? How did 2.09K become 2.3K ? Added tax ?


yes, VAT + TAX, lol!



> comp@ddict any guesses as to why theitwares has the price of the Core i7 920 at Rs.15800? Has the price for the Core i7 920 increased?


lynx-india's price is on the price list, and it's for the new D0 stepping.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

VAT+TAX ??? Doesn't VAT cover all taxes ? Its 2173 Rupees and 60 paise when you add VAT just for the reference.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *ADDED and REVISED*
> 
> @ topgear, gr8 DDR3 pricing. *What's the Latency of that RAM btw*?
> and the cheapest is this mobo.



*CL9*

BTW, thanks for informing about the cheapest x58 mobo


----------



## comp@ddict (May 25, 2009)

> VAT+TAX ??? Doesn't VAT cover all taxes ? Its 2173 Rupees and 60 paise when you add VAT just for the reference.


I duno but this is how it goes. It usually is about 200 - 400 bucks costlier than the price listed on lynx depending on the original cost of the product.



> CL9


gosh, for an AMD solution, a CL4 DDR2 800MHz will be better.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2009)

Any news on availability of *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103672 in India ?

Sounds like a steal @ 35$ in USA. Translates to about 1750Rs here which can go upto 2K IMO.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 26, 2009)

^^Nope

*MEGA UPDATE - Sapphire*


> Sapphire HD4870 X2 2GB DDR5 @ 29.8k*
> *Sapphire HD4850 X2 1GB GDDR3 @ 18.5k
> 
> Sapphire HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k
> ...


----------



## abhadi (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys,
   Can u pl. tell the prices of sapphire vapor-x series - HD4870
and creative ep-630 ????


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot to all those who helped me select a decent rig, especially *topgear,compaddict,acewin,Cilus*. My rig and cost is as follows :


Phenom II X4 940 3GHz B.E.+Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H @ 19500
MSI HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6500
Kingston 2GBx2 DDR2 800MHz @ 2600
Corsair VX450W @ 3950
LG DVD-RW 22x @ 1100
CoolerMaster Elite 334+Blue LED Fan 120mm @ 2600
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GRAND TOTAL = 36250


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2009)

My friend got the following rig. We both got it from Rahul @ Itwares @ E-Lounge.

Core 2 Duo E7400 2.8GHz @ 5750
Gigabyte G31 Mobo @ 2450
Western Digital Caviar 1TB 32MB buffer @ 4975
Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5350
Tagan TG-500W @ 3225


----------



## comp@ddict (May 27, 2009)

*SHOCK UPDATE*


> *Zotac GTX 260² 896MB GDDR3 @ 12.3k*
> XFX HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 17.4k
> 
> Pentium Dual Core E5400 2.7GHz @ 4k





> Hi guys,
> Can u pl. tell the prices of sapphire vapor-x series - HD4870
> and creative ep-630 ????


No idea really!

@ *Techalomaniac* - Glad to help!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2009)

GTX 260 Core2 (funny name ) gets beaten by HD4870 1GB right ?


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2009)

^^^Chk it out 4 urself. 

*www.guru3d.com/article/top-10-games-with-radeon-4870-1-gb--geforce-gtx-260-core-216-test/4

*www.erodov.com/forums/ati-hd-4870-1gb-vs-nvidia-gtx-260-216-896mb-follow-up/14878.html

*techgage.com/article/ati_hd_4870_1gb_vs_nvidia_gtx_260216_896mb/



> *ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB*
> ASUS - $264.99 ($244.99 after MIR)
> Diamond - $274.99
> Gigabyte - $274.99
> ...



Whn I had a look @ lamington rd, I cudnt find the GTX 260 for anything less than 11900(avg price was 12450)! Even then, @ lamington rd, it is slightly cheaper than the 4870 1GB! I read at quite a few places that NVIDIA's driver team is almost always ahead of that of ATI, with major driver releases coinciding with the release of almost every major game. Maybe that's what gives them a slight advantage.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 28, 2009)

*UPDATE and ADD*


> Sapphire HD4650 412MB DDR2 @ 3.8k
> *Sapphire HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 8.2k*
> 
> *XFX HD4830 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.3k* - DONE DEAL!!!!
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

HD4650 @ 3.8K ? Hmm... wonder if it beats 9500GT. Its supposed to have very good TDP.

And I am yet to see a HD4770 @ under 6K.

Any idea how long 785G chipset based motherboards will be out ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

HD4650 @ 3.8K ? Hmm... wonder if it beats 9500GT. Its supposed to have very good TDP.

And I am yet to see a HD4770 @ under 6K.

Any idea how long 785G chipset based motherboards will be out ?


----------



## comp@ddict (May 28, 2009)

^^They are gonna be showcased at Computex, so take it as 1st week of June.

HD4650 pawns the 9500GT like hell!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^They are gonna be showcased at Computex, so take it as 1st week of June.
> 
> HD4650 pawns the 9500GT like hell!!!!!


I am not able to find any benchmark scores.
Can you link any ?
9500GT is 3.3K right ? HD4650 seems just Rs. 500 more expensive, but will it deliver performance increase which is high enough ? And what about TDPs ?


----------



## comp@ddict (May 28, 2009)

HD4650 consumes about 40W power, HD4670 consumes 47W.

Here's a review:
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_4650_iSilence/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> HD4650 consumes about 40W power, HD4670 consumes 47W.
> 
> Here's a review:
> *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_4650_iSilence/



Look how 9500GT pwns HD5650 in your own link.
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_4650_iSilence/6.html

Is it just the iSilence or do all 4650s get pwned by the 9500GT ?

Update:

I think this is the cheapest AM3 790FX 4-way CrossFireX motherboard available today.
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5947
Rs. 11.2K.

Comp@ddict, you got something cheaper ?


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

ah at 11.2k??

Better go for i7 in that case.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ah at 11.2k??
> 
> Better go for i7 in that case.


But no Quad CrossFireX


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

how many in the world would ever use Quad CFX


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> how many in the world would ever use Quad CFX


All those with a couple of Dual GPUs ? All those who buy multiples of similar Radeon GPUs ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 28, 2009)

^^normal people are not going to do dat. everyone tries to get a better higher card for that much bucks. I can understand 2x HD4770 in CF @14k, but no one will be going for a Dual GPU in CFx


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^normal people are not going to do dat. everyone tries to get a better higher card for that much bucks. I can understand 2x HD4770 in CF @14k, but no one will be going for a Dual GPU in CFx


By that logic normal people are not going to buy Core i7 either.
Go figure 

(atleast in my case its true. I wouldn't buy Ci7 for its price).


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 28, 2009)

Ya crossfire never worked for my friend with HD 4850 in crysis , world in conflict , tomb raider many more CF is waste ..

single GPU is much better 

Is the DDR3 ram price came very low ??


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

But there is an app for forcing crossfireX. Forgot the name!



> Is the DDR3 ram price came very low ??


Yes, but it's CL9, uesless for an AMD config totally as AMD depends on CAS Latency a lot.

Quad-FX is non-real. And the mobo is good. However, I dunno anyone who bought or wud buy a 790FX. The most popular is 790GX as u already know.


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2009)

^^^I also read somewhere that one can connect two non similar GPU's in CFX via some method called "short-flash". I'll google it and find out some more. Even I'm getting 790GX as the FX kit was costing me 20650 with 940BE, while the GX came for 19500!

UPDATE: *www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16808
*www.legitreviews.com/article/663/


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2009)

you can connect two different GPUs but they should be of same architecture.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 30, 2009)

Got the price of the X3 710

*ADDED*


> *Phenom II X3 710 2.6GHz @ 7.2k*
> *Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.8k*
> *P**henom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 10.8k
> *Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz @ 10.2k
> Phenom II X4 810 2.6GHz @ 9.4k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Got the price of the X3 710
> 
> *ADDED*


Yuck. Outside India there is a 30$ or Rs. 1500 difference. All we got here is a difference of Rs. 600.


----------



## monkey (May 30, 2009)

At eBay.in I saw Phenom II X4 940BE selling for 10.5k. Has the prices reduced?


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2009)

@ *comp@ddict*

*ACER 23 inch HD V233H Rs. 12K only - Best VFM*

The previous one acer H233H has speakers & hence it was Rs. 800 more.
Then again who will want a inbuilt speaker for Rs.800 more.
So remove the older H233H from the list & add this new baby.


----------



## Revolution (May 31, 2009)

How much for *Acer X223Wbd 22"* ?


----------



## comp@ddict (May 31, 2009)

*ADDED*


> *Acer V233H 23" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 12k*
> *Dell S2409 23" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 13.5k*
> *P**henom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 10.5k*


----------



## Krow (May 31, 2009)

So I finally got my new config!

PII X4 940 BE
GA-MA-790GP-UD4H
2*2gb KINGSTON 800MHz
VX450W
ELITE 334 + 120mm BLUE LED FAN
LG22x SATA
I gotta get a new LCD monitor too. Can ne1 suggest the best monitor for 10k flat? 20"/22" size, preferably full HD with a very good viewing angle. Will I be able to play Crysis on a 22" monitor if I get an ATI 4770? I need to buy a GFX card which doesnt kill my Corsair VX450W. Zotac GTX 260² 896MB GDDR3 @ 12.3k/Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 12.8k is the max I cn afford. Please suggest a good 
GFX with the monitor and SMPS in mind.


----------



## Krow (May 31, 2009)

Couldnt get the 4770 as it seems to be a bit short on stock or smthn...


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2009)

try Samsung 2233SW for 10.5k


----------



## Krow (May 31, 2009)

GFX? I also need a TV tuner Card which can record programs. Suggestions? I have normal cable TV @ home (no DTH/Tata Sky,etc).


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2009)

okay. A simple Tech-Com TV Tuner should be enough for 600 bucks.

Graphics, Go for GTX260 sp216. or HD4870 for similar price. I pick nvidia here for better driver support. Instead of Zotac, try EVGA or XFX and Sapphire/XFX for ATI. They are of better quality.


----------



## Krow (May 31, 2009)

Is the Tech-com card reliable? Any idea bout the warranty?


----------



## Krow (May 31, 2009)

Will my VX450W alongwith the rest of my config not go into overkill mode @ 100% load if I buy the GTX260/4870 1GB?


----------



## comp@ddict (May 31, 2009)

^^Nope, it won't be any problem.
*
ADDED*
*Cheapest X58 boards*


> *MSI X58M @ 10.3k
> MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k*


----------



## Krow (May 31, 2009)

^^^ Which one would u suggest?


----------



## comp@ddict (May 31, 2009)

The X58 Pro. Although it's got only CFx support, the board actually has copper heatpipes for cooling(it's better than aluminium, much much better). And in performance, it comes in 2-3rd even against the 25k X58 boards. In short, if i7 i920 comes for about 12.5k, Nehalem might just become the new hot option!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2009)

@ *comp@ddict* - He did not ask for the x58 mobos  ( I think )
He wanted to know which one he should go for GTX260/HD4870 1GB

@ *Techalomaniac* - you can run GTX 260 on VX450W just fine coz it can deliver upto 570W 

But my suggestion is if your mobo supports CF then get 2 HD4770 & get performance simillar to GTX 280  

For techcom it's not a bad brand. They provide 1-3 years warranty of different products.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 1, 2009)

@ topgear, LOL got to know!

*ADDED*


> *
> Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz @ 10.2k*
> Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 7.8k





> *BenQ G2220HD FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.8k
> BenQ G2412HD 23.6" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 12.5k*
> 
> *Viewsonic 2245wm 22″ LCD Monitor @ 11.8k*





> *ECS A780GM-A ULTRA @ Rs. 5,300*
> 
> *Biostar TA790GXB A2+ 128M @ 5.8k
> Biostar TA790GXB A2+ @ 4.5k*


----------



## rchi84 (Jun 1, 2009)

hi 

could you also add the Benq T2200HD monitor, which lynx is selling for Rs. 8871?

Thanks for this great thread and for updating guys


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2009)

Does this item appear too cheap to be genuine ?
*cgi.ebay.in/Biostar-AMD-Computer-P...ms=66:1|65:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:3|294:25

Found it on EBay. HOW can a biostar GeForce 8200 board sell for 2.85K ???


----------



## Krow (Jun 1, 2009)

*@ topgear *Heartbreak 4 me. I called IT Wares and they told me that the 4770 has been recalled or smthn and wont b avlbl 4 another month and a half or so. But they suggested the 4850 GDDR*5* 512MB (I think Palit) for 9.5k. Is it good enough and is it worth the buck? If not, then I may just end up goin for the Palit GTX 260 C216 @ *11.1k* - ex-ITWares!


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ U r getting good deal on 4850. Go for it.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 1, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Does this item appear too cheap to be genuine ?
> *cgi.ebay.in/Biostar-AMD-Computer-Pc-Motherboard-GF8200-Athlon-64_W0QQitemZ150348255792QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_203?hash=item2301745230&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A1|65%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A3|294%3A25
> 
> Found it on EBay. HOW can a biostar GeForce 8200 board sell for 2.85K ???



@MetalheadGautham,

Its a nice deal. Awesome board & good VFM. The seller has 100  % Positive feedback.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> *@ topgear *Heartbreak 4 me. I called IT Wares and they told me that the 4770 has been recalled or smthn and wont b avlbl 4 another month and a half or so. But they suggested the 4850 GDDR*5* 512MB (I think Palit) for 9.5k. Is it good enough and is it worth the buck? If not, then I may just end up goin for the Palit GTX 260 C216 @ *11.1k* - ex-ITWares!



Strange! Just try other shops on lamington Rd. Try to get sapphire ( recommended ) or MSI HD4770. They should cost you Rs. 6.5 to 7.2K respectively.

And GTX 260 is better than HD4850 GDDR5. So stick with GTX 260 if you don't find HD4770. BTW, Palit GTX 260 Sonic is available for Rs. 11.4K only.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 2, 2009)

In chennai also HD 4770 model from sapphire has been taken back , i think is there some bugs found in the HD 4770 ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> @MetalheadGautham,
> 
> Its a nice deal. Awesome board & good VFM. The seller has 100  % Positive feedback.


There have been several instances of sellers having 100% feedback and suddenly feedback going down to 70% because he cheats the final guys.

Anyway, any news of AMD Athlon X2 4050e 45W Energy Efficient CPU entering India ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2009)

^^No idea!!



> But they suggested the 4850 GDDR5 512MB


This card is good enough for 1680x1050 with 8/4x AA and 1920x1080 w/o AA. But GTX260 is good enough for 1920x1080 with 8/4x AA too, however it has wee-bit more power consumption than HD4850 512MB GDDR5 and is 1.6k costlier. SO it's upto you, what you need and how much you wanna shell out.


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

topgear said:


> Strange! Just try other shops on lamington Rd. Try to get sapphire ( recommended ) or MSI HD4770. They should cost you Rs. 6.5 to 7.2K respectively.
> 
> And GTX 260 is better than HD4850 GDDR5. So stick with GTX 260 if you don't find HD4770. BTW, Palit GTX 260 Sonic is available for Rs. 11.4K only.



I'm getting the SONIC (OC) edition for 11.1k. Maybe that's what I'll go for as 9.5k and 11.1k is not too big a difference for me if the performance gains are good enough. Can any1 post any good comparative reviews featuring the *4850 DDR5,* *GTX 260 C216 SONIC*,* 4870 1GB*, all with proper drivers(no betas!)? Thanks a lot. I cant seem to find any reviews of the 4850 DDR5!!!



> In chennai also HD 4770 model from sapphire has been taken back , i think is there some bugs found in the HD 4770 ???



No clue whatsoever. Even the dealers dont know!!! 
I'm goin 2 lamington 2day and i'll try my best to make some sense outta this whole darn hyper-BS!!!


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

*@ comp@ddict* I can shell out the money as I want a bit of future proofing as I mostly am gonna go for a good 22" monitor in a couple of months. Is there any major price cut or new product launch slated anytime in the near future as I cn wait a bit for the GFX card. This is bcz I cn play Burnout Paradise on my integrated ATI 3300 GFX solution!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

@Techalomaniac, in that case, you wait for 40nm cards to come out. But the wait could be around 2 months. And the initial price of those cards will be sky high. 

You can get a HD4770 for now as this is going to be a hot selling card for another 2 to three months.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @Techalomaniac, in that case, you wait for 40nm cards to come out. But the wait could be around 2 months. And the initial price of those cards will be sky high.
> 
> You can get a HD4770 for now as this is going to be a hot selling card for another 2 to three months.




the availability of HD 4770 is getting low , only sapphire sells the HD 4770 its not available in tamil nadu right now .

the distributor said that there is price slash in GTX260 cards & HD 4870 also GTX 275 & HD 4890 with in JUNE !!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

Among those four, I would pick GTX275.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope Comp@ddict doesn't mind, I edited his post because some things were bold and needn't be, others deserve to be bold but weren't. 8)


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> the availability of HD 4770 is getting low , only sapphire sells the HD 4770 its not available in tamil nadu right now .
> 
> the distributor said that there is price slash in GTX260 cards & HD 4870 also GTX 275 & HD 4890 with in JUNE !!!



Okay, I'll Cnfrm that 2day. Minus, the 4770, today, the GTX260 SONIC C216 appears 2 b the best option 4 me!  Shame, as I prefer ATI/AMD. Why is the pricing of the 4870 512MB so bull-headed @ 11.5-12.5k??? I thought ATI were the ones spearheading the price war!

Anyways, any idea when these 2 beauties coming 2 India???
*www.techspot.com/review/171-amd-phenomx2-athlonx2/
I cn recommend them to all those on a tight budget as I'm sick and tired of people falling to Intel's brand name(as I once did!)!!! @ $87 & $102, these look to be great deals!!!


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 2, 2009)

Purchased Samsung 2233SW for 10.5 bucks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ hell yeah they do  AMD has a winner in each of them.

BTW, other than 4770, a cheap GTS250 would also be an option for you.


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

As I sd, I prefer ATI/AMD! I wont buy any rebranded crap by by nvidia! Better get the solid performer GTX 260 or w8 for the prices to come down and get my fav 4870 1GB with much better drivers. Go ATI, Go RED!


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

> Western Digital Caviar 1TB SATA HDD @ 5.2k


*@ comp@ddict* Is this the Caviar Green? If yes, then maybe the price has decreased as I got it 4 my frnd @ Rs.4975.


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

> Palit HD4870 1GB GDDR5 Dual SONIC @ 13.5k
> 
> Palit HD 4850 512MB GDDR5 Special SONIC @ 9.4k


Why is there such a HUGE price HOLE??? Is there no card fr arnd 11k other than the 4870 512? Buck up AMD! Losing a lot of potential buyers!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 2, 2009)

i got the price from my dealer now 

palit gtx 275 sonic --> 16800/- inc tax 

palit gtx 260 sonic --> 11.2k inc tax 

hd 4870 1gb sonic --> 13.3k inc tax 

GTX 275 sonic equals to gtx 280 in performance


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2009)

> I hope Comp@ddict doesn't mind, I edited his post because some things were bold and needn't be, others deserve to be bold but weren't.


No probs
*ADDED
*


> PowerSafe 400W Gold @ 1.5k
> Powersafe 500W Silver @ 1.8k
> Powersafe 500W Gold @ 2.4k
> 
> ...





> Corsair TWIN 2x2048-6400 4GB 800MHz CL5 @ 3.3k
> G.Skill F2-6400 *CL5*D - *4GB*PQ @ 3k
> G.Skill F2-6400 *CL4*D - *4GB*PI @ 4k
> G.Skill F2-8800 CL5D - 4GBPI @ 4.4k
> ...


*UPDATE*


> *Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB SATA HDD @ 5k *





> *Palit HD4870 1GB GDDR5 Dual SONIC @ 13.3k
> 
> **Palit GTX275 SONIC 896MB GDDR3 @ 16.8k*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> As I sd, I prefer ATI/AMD! I wont buy any rebranded crap by by nvidia! Better get the solid performer GTX 260 or w8 for the prices to come down and get my fav 4870 1GB with much better drivers. Go ATI, Go RED!


For resolutions at and below 720p, GTS250 is the best. Its NOT 9800GT. Its a 9800GTX+ which is actually a great card which starts loosing to HD4850 ONLY if you go to resolutions at or beyond 1650x1050.

I would list the advantages of GTS250 as follows:

1. Great performance for those with smaller 720p monitors.
2. PhysX support
3. On a GF8200 motherboard it supports Hybrid Power which switches off the main GPU and uses IGP when less demanding tasks are run
4. When HD4770 is not available easily at 7K, this is the second best at 7.7K.

Disadvantages are:

1. At resolutions on or beyond 1650x1050 it starts to loose to AMD HD4000 series cards and THIS is the range of resolutions most gamers game at.
2. Low headroom for overclocking unlike HD4770 which has insane potential.
3. Low speed GDDR3 memory compared to HD4770's GDDR5 (though 128bit its better) memory.

In the current scenario, I would advice people to hunt for a Radeon HD4770 GPU which is worth buying upto 7K. If you can't find it even at 7.5K, its time to move on to nVidia GeForce.

And to all of those wondering why HD4870 512MB is the only card @ 11K from AMD:

1. Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR5 can comfortably replace that card @ 9.4K

2. There is actually the HD4870 1GB which costs 1K more. Performance is much better than GTX 260(216) at resolutions at or beyond 1080p. So its a worthy buy

3. That slot is reserved for price cuts on the HD4870 1GB once the Radeon HD5000 series GPUs come out.

And yeah btw, AMD is going on a replacing spree throwing out its HD4830 stock by converting it to HD4750 (or was it 4730 ?) with same chip but 128 bit GDDR5 memory. Great move and expected to replace HD4850 512MB GDDR3 from the market because its clocked higher than reference HD4830. Expect this to be out once AMD is sure that stocks of HD4850 in the market is low enough to risk a replacement


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

^^^ Great Explanation dude. Any idea when the 5000 series is coming out? I'd still prefer to wait and buy a great ATI which pwns nvidia @ the same price bracket than go for a solid GFX card nw!

*@ topgear* Thanx a million-trillion-zillion man! I got the mobo @ ur suggestion and the great thing is that nw I cn :

A). Play games @ a lower res with high detail settings using the integrated GFX
B). Wait my heart out for team RED to do something spectacular
C). Not have to buy because my PC wont run otherwise
D). Get great performance nonetheless!(Phenom II - Thanx *comp@ddict*)





> *Palit GTX260 869MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 11.2k*



Is it *896MB* or *869MB*???

I askd 2day @ lamington and I got 3 different people quoting the 896MB SONIC @ 11k!

And yup, can u please add some TV Tuner Card prices to this thread? I seem to notice that technology convergence is happening a lot these days as one can get a 26" LCD TV for no less than 24k, but one can get a full HD monitor @ ~10k + ~3k TV Tuner and enjoy TV as much, if not more! The record function just adds to the joyride!

I enquired at a lot of Lamington shops 2day and I cn confirm that the 4770 is officialy out of stock in Mumbai(for GawdKnowsWhateverBS Reason). Some Dude once said, "Kudrat ki leela vichitra hai. Vah hamaari samajh ke baahar hai."


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2009)

It's 896MB sorry!


> I askd 2day @ lamington and I got 3 different people quoting the 896MB SONIC @ 11k!



*HERE:*


> *Palit GTX260 896MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 11k*


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

@ *Techalomaniac* - I think ati is going to hike the price of HD4770 or those cards have some major issue ( though I've not heard any of those till now ). So they took
out all the cards from the market. If you want to wait then just wait. But the palit GTX 260 is a really good choice if you want to buy a gfx card now.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

May be it is because, HD4770 is ruining HD4850's market!!

1) Reduce price of HD4850
2) Clear HD4850 stock completely
3) Bring in HD4770


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

Remember that it's cheaper to manufacture HD4770 than to manufacture  HD4850.


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^If they hike its price, I'm so sure I'm gonna buy the GTX 260 @ 11k rather than go for a 4770 @ 9k or so. I'll wait and watch. Better late than never. Maybe they just clearing out the 4850's as no one would even look @ them with the 4770 performing just 10pc less and also overclocking better. Has anybody heard any official statements regarding this??? Why is it happening just outta the blue? I almost feel cheated out of a great card!

Can ne1 explain this 2 me? 
*www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a8m92/
The memory size is 640 MB??? WTH? I thought it was only 128MB sideport memory or something like that!


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2009)

One more thing, I'll wait for 40nm to hit the market well and good. They are expected to run cooler and consume lesser power, aren't they? So my VX450W won't have any major headaches in the future. If my GPU chokes, which it doesn't now(even plays Fallout 3), I'll think of buying. Else I'm more than happy with my mobo!


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry for triple posting Guys, but apparently Quick Reply is working without having to press F5! YAY! 

EDIT: No pain means no gain. Where are the avatars?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

Avatars are back!

And I hope AMD doesn't cut HD4770 price. Instead they relaunch HD4770 as HD4790 with this:
Core - 900MHz
Memory - 1000MHz(it's rated to run at this speed after all!)
Cooler - Premium Cooler
Price - 109$
India - 7.5k

Anf then for 5-6k, the HD4730 will take over, finally beating the 9600GT and also coming close to 9800GT which is primarily it's competition.


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 3, 2009)

4770s have been called back? Whoa. Any idea why? 

Also, why are they so expensive in india? They are $100 at newegg, and Rs7500 here :O.


----------



## bazee (Jun 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I just tried to make it more simpler, so a person can just look at the list instead of asking and waiting for a reply or going through pages of posts.
> 
> P.S.-I'll be updating soon.



Good Work.
Just what i'm looking for and its much easier to find.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

> 4770s have been called back? Whoa. Any idea why?
> 
> Also, why are they so expensive in india? They are $100 at newegg, and Rs7500 here :O.


Not called back, their production is low, as TMSC is still struggling with 40nm. But yields are expected to improve very very soon.
And MSI HD4770 costs 6.6k only!

*UPDATE*


> *Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 Rs. 4.7K*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

^^WOW! Is it GDDR3 or DDR3 ?

BTW, you can UN-bold all other GPUs in that range including HD4670 now. Nothing seems more VFM than 9600GT.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

^^WOW! Is it GDDR3 or DDR3 ?

BTW, you can UN-bold all other GPUs in that range including HD4670 now. Nothing seems more VFM than 9600GT.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

GDDR3^^

*UPDATE*


> Phenom X2 7850 B.E. 2.8GHz @ 3.8k





> Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7k
> *Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 Rs. 4.7K*


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Not called back, their production is low, as TMSC is still struggling with 40nm. But yields are expected to improve very very soon.
> And MSI HD4770 costs 6.6k only!
> 
> *UPDATE*



Oh, my bad.


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2009)

@ *comp@ddict* - the price on palit 9600Gt is just jaw dropping 

BTW, where from you got this. Just curious. A sparkle 9600GT is selling for Rs. 5.4k.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

WTH!!! 9600GT for 4.7k?? Where where where?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Mistake on 9600GT, it's 4.9k(forgot shipping price). But still, it's truly jaw-dropping.

BTW, it's from theitwares. Check www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise where you should see what I'm talking about here 

*UPDATE:*


> *Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.9k*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

any idea about price of a 220mm fan from brands like cooler master ?


----------



## Krow (Jun 4, 2009)

CM 120mm Blue LED fan = Rs. 450
No idea abt 220mm.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Mistake on 9600GT, it's 4.9k(forgot shipping price). But still, it's truly jaw-dropping.
> 
> BTW, it's from theitwares. Check www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise where you should see what I'm talking about here
> 
> *UPDATE:*



Strange! yeah, I've gone through the entire thread but the website of the
theitwares still shows Rs.5250. Why they are so dumb about updating their website ?

BTW, *Some price update* :

*Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 Rs. 16100

Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H Rs. 4700

Gigabyte GA-EG43M-S2H with HDMI Rs. 5000 ( I think it's better than DS3 )

Zebronics Real Power 600W @ 3.2k*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 5, 2009)

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *Core i7 i920 2.66GHz D0 @ 14.5k*
> Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 14.5k
> 
> Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.8k
> ...





> *Gigabyte EX58-UD5 @ 16.1k*
> *Gigabyte GA-EG43M-S2H with HDMI @ 5k*
> 
> *ECS A790GXM-A 790GX @ 7k*
> ...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2009)

FLASH FLASH FLASH!!!

AMD Phenom II X2 250: 5.5k
AMD Phenom II X2 550: 6.5k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> FLASH FLASH FLASH!!!
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 250: 5.5k
> AMD Phenom II X2 550: 6.5k



Man & i thought X2 250 'll be like 4K but X2 550 does have better vfm at this moment.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2009)

FLASH FLASH FLASH!!!

AMD Phenom II X2 250: 5.5k
AMD Phenom II X2 550: 6.5k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 6, 2009)

*Excellent update*


> *Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 6.5k 		*
> Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 5.5k



If the Phenom II X2 550 unlocks successfully, this will be the most bought and sought after CPU on newegg.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Man & i thought X2 250 'll be like 4K but X2 550 does have better vfm at this moment.



yes. I thought X2 550 is a bit overpriced here. for just 1k more, we can get X3 720 and 500 bucks more for X3 710.


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

^^^Ithink its Athlon II X2 250... Or is it Phenom II???
*www.techspot.com/review/171-amd-phenomx2-athlonx2/




Any ideas abt this not-worth-the-money CPU?
*www.techspot.com/news/34958-intel-updates-cpu-line-with-333ghz-core-i7-975.html


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2009)

ah yes. it's Athlon II X2 250 and Phenom II X2 550.


----------



## I_no (Jun 7, 2009)

Any word on pentium dual core E6300??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> FLASH FLASH FLASH!!!
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 250: 5.5k
> AMD Phenom II X2 550: 6.5k


Where ? Where ? Where ? 

Price is still a bit high IMO. And 250 is Athlon not Phenom.


----------



## I_no (Jun 7, 2009)

OCZ Core i7 Edition 3x1GB DDR3 1333MHz CL7 @ Rs.5,041

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_16_34&products_id=3189

I think this is also worthy of listing.
Not that expensive with good latency.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> *Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Rs. 1.8K only - it's true*


where ? where ? where ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 7, 2009)

^Got from desibond

*REVISED and ADDED*


> *AGP Graphics Cards*
> 
> Sapphire X1650 512MB DDR2 @ 3.5k
> Sapphire HD3650 512MB DDr2 @ 4.8k
> Sapphire HD3850 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.3k





> *OCZ Core i7 Edition 3x1GB DDR3 1333MHz CL7 @ 5k*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

new processor prices from SP Road (Ankit Infotech)


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> where ? where ? where ?


.

I got the price from a chennai based hardware shop " delta peripherals ".


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a doubt. How good will that Transcend DDR3 RAM will be for overclocking purpose. Can someone provide the detail of memory chips used for these memory modules?


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

I_no said:


> Any word on pentium dual core E6300??


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I have a doubt. How good will that Transcend DDR3 RAM will be for overclocking purpose. Can someone provide the detail of memory chips used for these memory modules?



What platform would you use to overclock them??
You don't have any room for increasing voltage as they are already around 1.9 and i don't expect them to be any good in overclocking seeing their prices and also, they belong to the early batches of DDR3 memory for X48 which was already overclocked to its limit which is clear by their DDR2 like voltages.


----------



## surinder (Jun 8, 2009)

I_no said:


> Any word on pentium dual core E6300??


What kind of information you want to have on this old C2D processor?


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

surinder said:


> What kind of information you want to have on this old C2D processor?



Not talking about the original 65nm core 2 duo but rather v2.0 
(see *anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3572&p=3 and *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091)
which sits just in between Athlon II X2 250 and Phenom II X2 550 in performance.
Want to know about its availability in India and also its price.


----------



## surinder (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't know about its availability in India but not looking very promising enough to keep your fingers crossed in anticipation either.


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

surinder said:


> Don't know about its availability in India but not looking very promising enough to keep your fingers crossed in anticipation either.



Introduction of E6300 may cause price reductions on E5xxx and in reply, same with X2 250/550 also and always, price reduction==>good for us.


----------



## surinder (Jun 8, 2009)

Although prices always tend to come down with time in computing I don't think launch of E6300 will have any impact on E5xxx or X2 250/550 prices.It looks like Intel just give it the name E6300 instead of E5500.


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

surinder said:


> Although prices always tend to come down with time in computing I don't think launch of E6300 will have any impact on E5xxx or X2 250/550 prices.It looks like Intel just give it the name E6300 instead of E5500.



E5400 is @ 4K and E7300 @ ~5k so E6300 will come @ 4.5K but it will have not much room considering that other SKUs like E6400 may follow along with Athlon II X2 560 etc. Just to make room, prices will have to fall and also its not E5500 as FSB is also pumped to 1066MHz from 800 MHz and multiplier lowered to 10.5.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2009)

E6300 is supposed to REPLACE E5400. In US it was launched at the RETAIL PRICE of E5400 due to which E5400 was immidiately cleared out.

Such things don't happen in India. We see Palit SONIC editions, which are priced the same as normal editions abroad, priced Rs. 500-1000 more than the normal edition.

But since E5400 is 4K, E6300 can come @ 4.5K. Even then its a good buy. That should be the price A2X2 250 should come at. And P2X2 550BE should have been 5.5K instead.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2009)

E6300 is supposed to REPLACE E5400. In US it was launched at the RETAIL PRICE of E5400 due to which E5400 was immidiately cleared out.

Such things don't happen in India. We see Palit SONIC editions, which are priced the same as normal editions abroad, priced Rs. 500-1000 more than the normal edition.

But since E5400 is 4K, E6300 can come @ 4.5K. Even then its a good buy. That should be the price A2X2 250 should come at. And P2X2 550BE should have been 5.5K instead.


----------



## I_no (Jun 9, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But since E5400 is 4K, E6300 can come @ 4.5K. Even then its a good buy. That should be the price A2X2 250 should come at. And P2X2 550BE should have been 5.5K instead.



If it is going to be so, then we will see some huge price cuts for AMD dual cores or the VFM would certainly swing in Intel's direction as E6300 outperforms X250@5.5k and slips just under X2 550@6.5k.
Again , any word on E6300's availability??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 9, 2009)

^^Nope, E6300 doesn't.
THe X2 250 is competition to E7500 which costs 133$, so X2 250 is leagues ahead.
And X2 550 competes and beats E8400, which costs 163$, so again X2 550 is leagues ahead.

*BenQ UPDATE*


> *BENQ*
> 
> 
> BenQ G920HDA 18.5" LCD Monitor @ 6.3k
> ...


Superb pricing, BenQ is looking gr8 with their new G series line up.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2009)

A 24 inch full HD monitor for only 13K. WoW!! Great


----------



## Krow (Jun 10, 2009)

^^^ 9.2k for a FULL HD 21.5"! Awesome too!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2009)

^^I won't rejoice much about that. Lat weekend I saw Dell 1909W display. BenQ's cheap price is due to the fact that they use lower quality materials in their product.

I was able to notice the reduction in build quality of Dell 1909W as they are forced to sell monitors for dirt cheap prices.

Disappointed!! very very disappointed.


----------



## janitha (Jun 10, 2009)

topgear said:


> A 24 inch full HD monitor for only 13K. WoW!! Great



There is a group order for Dell 24" in Techenclave for 13.5K including shipping and 3 year warranty.


----------



## surinder (Jun 10, 2009)

You mean to say they are pulling out in the competition. Don't worry future still going to get rosier no matter if a player or two surrenders.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^Nope, E6300 doesn't.
> THe X2 250 is competition to E7500 which costs 133$, so X2 250 is leagues ahead.
> And X2 550 competes and beats E8400, which costs 163$, so again X2 550 is leagues ahead.
> 
> ...


Thats ONLY in gaming. Even that I am not sure. Please gimme reviews where 250 beats E7400 and 550 beats E8400.

EDIT: just saw those reviews. Really interesting they are. But the A2X2 250 still often looses to the PDC E6300. I think it deserves a price closer to 4K or 4.5K instead of 5.5K. But P2X2 550BE seems like a sweet buy. I think it can comfortably replace P2X3 720BE from the shelves now because expensive 2 cores generally mean only gaming. This can be 6K I guess.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 10, 2009)

^^yup, u r right...only in gaming the new AMD CPUs performs better, due to some dual-core optimizations made for some new games. But in all 3D CPU rendering and OpenGL tests even the E5400 beats the PII 550BE by a fair margin. PII 550 competes with E7500, not with E8400.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2009)

BTW, *benq.com/products/LCD/?product=1460&page=specifications looks awesome. Look at the TDP. 23W for a 720p screen is great.

And G2200HD is also a good improvement from T2200HD - goes down to 42W TDP from 27W TDP.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

Yup BenQ is doing a gr8 job.



j1n M@tt said:


> ^^yup, u r right...only in gaming the new AMD CPUs performs better, due to some dual-core optimizations made for some new games. But in all 3D CPU rendering and OpenGL tests even the E5400 beats the PII 550BE by a fair margin. PII 550 competes with E7500, not with E8400.



But do u really care about all those parameters?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But do u really care about all those parameters?


There are two sides to the same argument here.

A good GPU usually takes care of rendering, OpenGL, OpenCL, 2D and 3D.
So a CPU is supposed to manage everything else.

But then, audio/video encoding, *encryption*, file compression, multitasking, etc are CPU's department.

So these are the benchmarks I want to concentrate on when buying my next GC WorkStation (if windows = PC & apple = mac, myself = Gauthamic Computer )


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But do u really care about all those parameters?



ya I really care abt these factors...I work with 3D rendering apps and other designer apps, as I'm lately into the learning path of game development and other multimedia content creation. A couple of years back may be I would hav said gaming is wat matters more than anything since I was in clge dat time


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

^There are exceptions 


> But then, audio/video encoding, encryption, file compression, multitasking, etc are CPU's department.


But does it matter if it took 38 seconds for WinRAR to comress a file, and 42 seconds of a Phenom II? Will it change the world with those 4 seconds?

*HELL UPDATE*


> *Galaxy GTX275 896MB GDDR3 OC @ 13.7k*
> 
> *Palit GTX275 896MB GDDR3 @ 15.7K*
> *Palit GTX260 896MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 10.8k
> *


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> There are two sides to the same argument here.
> 
> A good GPU usually takes care of rendering, OpenGL, OpenCL, 2D and 3D.
> So a CPU is supposed to manage everything else.
> ...



audio/video encoding is not entirely CPU tasks.

i told this earlier too. video encoding (from dvd to divx) was 3x times faster on AMD Athlon64 3000+(single core) + HD2600XT than on core2duo E6450 (dual core)+Quadro 540


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

but since you are more into linux, you better pick AMD/Intel processor and nVidia GPU.

ATI graphic drivers suck really bad when it comes to linux.


----------



## XileDemon (Jun 11, 2009)

Will this place be right to post MyRigConfig's? Needed a lil' pricing and technical help. Will post my specs if its a "Yes".


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2009)

XileDemon said:


> Will this place be right to post MyRigConfig's? Needed a lil' pricing and technical help. Will post my specs if its a "Yes".


Yeah, go for it, and play seriously, no fooling around


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^There are exceptions
> But does it matter if it took 38 seconds for WinRAR to comress a file, and 42 seconds of a Phenom II? Will it change the world with those 4 seconds?
> 
> *HELL UPDATE*


*OM*G!!* 

Palit for 15.7, need money bad


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2009)

*Intel Procs Price Update :*

*Core 2 Duo E7400 2.8GHz @ 5.6k
Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 6.9K
Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 14.4k
Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz @ 9.9K*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 12, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *Core 2 Duo E7400 2.8GHz @ 5.6k*
> Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 6.9K
> 
> *Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz @ 9.9K*
> Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 14.4k



Guys, I'll be gone for a week, going to Mumbai.


----------



## XileDemon (Jun 12, 2009)

MyRigConfig for JUNE '09 :

Motherboard : 
1. Gigabyte GA-EP43/45-DS3L (depends on pricing at that time and availability)
Price: ??
2. --Need suggestions--
Price: ??

Processor: 
1. Intel Core2Duo E7400
Price: 5.6k
2. Core2quad Q8400
Price: 9.9k

RAM : 
1. 2x 2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz
Price: 1200 each = 2.4k (??)

HDD : --Gonna use my current one, i.e. Seagate 320GB, unless another one is recommended, gotta keep all the unnecessary stuff out to fix it in my "Flexible" budget  --

Graphics Card : 
1. MSI HD 4770 512MB
Price: 6.9k (??)
2. Powercolor HD Radeon 4850 512Mb 625MHz/993MHz
Price: 8.8k (??)
3. MSI NX 9600GT 512MB 700MHz/950Mhz
Price: 8.8k (??)

PC CasinglCabinet : 
1. CoolerMaster Centurion 534/590 (again, depending on prices and advantages)
Price : ??

PSU : 
1. CoolerMaster Extreme power 500W
Price : ??
2. Tagan TG 500W
Price : ??
3. Corsair VX 450W
Price : 4.2k ( Dunno where I read 3.9k )

As you can see I'm still newbie in the hardware department, so please don't be too harsh on me  . Also, all (??)'s indicate prices that I have summerized from Mags, friends and a bit of searching all mixed together.

All other essential i.e. Keyboard/mouse (got a MX518 for 1.25k 6 months back ), Monitor, speakers etc. will be from my existing system.

Misc. Info : 

I live in Mumbai and have access to Lamington Road (well not much, I live in Malad >_> ) and my main intention is mid-range Multiplayer Online/ MMO gaming, and playing the latest-ish games. Also I will have to stick with this Rig till at least 2011  . Thanks for reading this post and possiblying replying 

Regards.
PS. : /end.rant T_T


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> audio/video encoding is not entirely CPU tasks.
> 
> i told this earlier too. video encoding (from dvd to divx) was 3x times faster on AMD Athlon64 3000+(single core) + HD2600XT than on core2duo E6450 (dual core)+Quadro 540



You mean something like OpenCL. But it would take quite a few years for popular apps to start appearing which support it and have a great quality. Till then we need something else.



desiibond said:


> but since you are more into linux, you better pick AMD/Intel processor and nVidia GPU.
> 
> ATI graphic drivers suck really bad when it comes to linux.


Actually ATI graphic drivers are impressing me more and more as time passes. They keep getting better at a much faster rate than nVidia ones.

Anyway, I am playing the waiting game now. Either I get an Athlon II X4 workstation if I am convinced that I'm not being ripped off by AMD and its fully VFM, or I go for a *laptop* and my next desktop would only come when I'm employed 4-5 years later and that would probably be an AMD Bulldozer based Fusion or Intel SandyBridge based platform with DDR4 memory.

I think I might finalise on the laptop route. Any good options for us Indians who loath US prices ?


----------



## surinder (Jun 13, 2009)

off topic :- MetalheadGautham surfing late nights not good for health.


----------



## I_no (Jun 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You mean something like OpenCL. But it would take quite a few years for popular apps to start appearing which support it and have a great quality. Till then we need something else.


*www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2009/06/02/microsoft-reveals-native-win-7-video-transc/1
Its coming much sooner than later.

and @XileDemon: I think that for gaming, you are much better off getting an AMD rig in your price budget. Maybe a 720BE or a Phenom X2 550BE coupled with 4770 should really be a good config in your price range. And if you don't mine overclocking, then your rig could be really powerful.


----------



## abhadi (Jun 13, 2009)

hi guys...
 Some new motherboard for i7 showed up deltapage.com....

 Intel  	X58BP   	2 * 16x, 8 Ch. S, L, FW  	13500

Couldn't find that in google .... What mobo could it be ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 13, 2009)

Today, I'm adding new products to the price list. I'm i Panvel, a li'l away from mumbai. I'm staying over at my Mama-Mami's house, and fortunately, they have internet connection(ZTE Reliance CDMA 1X).




> *COOLING PRODUCTS*
> Cooler Master Glacier 9200 @ 3.2k
> *Corsair Hydro Series H50 Water Cooler @ 5k
> *Cooler Master Aquagate S1(RP) @ 5.4k
> ...






> Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 12.4k


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2009)

^^^ Are the coolers for both Intel and AMD?


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2009)

surinder said:


> off topic :- MetalheadGautham surfing late nights not good for health.



Lol!


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2009)

*Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition 5.4 K*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2009)

awesome. This means that there should be price drop on X2 250 too.


----------



## surinder (Jun 14, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Lol!


Huh! just look look at his reply time in post number 850 in this thread. BTW are you not spamming?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You mean something like OpenCL. But it would take quite a few years for popular apps to start appearing which support it and have a great quality. Till then we need something else.
> 
> 
> Actually ATI graphic drivers are impressing me more and more as time passes. They keep getting better at a much faster rate than nVidia ones.
> ...



You are not a gamer, are linux user, student ready to enter university. I see no reason why you should go for a desktop. Get a laptop. If you go to any good college, you will be needing a laptop anyways.


----------



## I_no (Jun 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> [FONT=Arial SIZE=5]Today, I'm adding new products to the price list.[/FONT]



I think if you can create sub-categories under that heading [cooling products], then it would be really great,  as it is very unclear what kind of cooling products are they like VGA water-block or water cooling kit or aftermarket heatsink+fan etc.

Also, I think it would be nice if you could list against each price, where did you get it from as people often ask questions about that.

Hope I am not asking too much.
You are already doing a very good job and we are really grateful to you.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 14, 2009)

Done as you requested. Well, I get them from the sources which are already mentioned from the 1st page, including "desibond", "Techshopguy" and others. They give this from cities like Bangalore, New Delhi(CP) and Lamington Street(Mumbai).

*UPDATE*


> *Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 5.4k*


 
*New EDIT*



> *COOLING PRODUCTS:*
> *Water Cooling*
> 
> *GPU*
> ...


----------



## Krow (Jun 14, 2009)

surinder said:


> Huh! just look look at his reply time in post number 850 in this thread. BTW are you not spamming?



Offtopic : Nt laughing at u buddy. He's got over 6k posts. I presume he's so TDFaddicto that he cant sleep without posting late night. Nope, I saw ur message only later, so no spam. Btw, *topgear* almost always posts @ arnd 4/5am in the morning, hence maybe he meditates @ TDF.


*@ compaddict* Keep up the good job man! Thread still goin strong!


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ I always wake up early in the morning & surf the Internet for around 2 hour.
( before I used to study my books during 2 hours ) After that I've to study my books 
So you will see my most of the post among 4-6 A.M but I also do post on other times
whenever i get the opportunity  

& the other reason why I post early in the morning is my net connection just slows down like **** after 10 A.M ( I'm not a broadband user ) & it remains like that upto 11-12P.M.


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2009)

*Xigmatek Thor's Hammer CPU cooler Rs. 3.5K only*

           H.D.T. (Heat-pipe direct touch) technology.

	Double layer HDT & Double performance.

	Plating Black-Nickel on whole body.

	4pcs Φ8mm + 3pcs Φ6mm high performance heat-pipes.

	2 fin type combination provides efficient air flow.

	Passive cooler design with option of fan installed.

	Anti-vibration rubbers prevent vibration and absorb noise.

	Spring-Screw + Universal (LGA775/1366) Back plate.

	Ready for Intel Core i7 CPU.

All Intel® Socket 775 CPU 
Core™ Extreme / Quad / Duo 
Pentium® Extreme Edition / D 
Celeron® D

All Intel Socket 1366 CPU Core™ i7 

All AMD Socket K8 754 / 939 / 940 CPU 
Athlon™ 64 / FX / X2 
Opteron™ 
Sempron™

All AMD Socket AM2-940 CPU 
Phenom™ X3 X4 
Athlon™ 64 / FX / X2 
Opteron™

 Dimension : 120(W) x 90(H) x 160(D) mm
 Weight	: 800g
 Fan (option) : 120x120x25mm * 2 ( 8pcs Anti-vibration rubber attached)

*www.xigmatek.com/product/air-thorshammers126384.php



*AMD Processor Price Updates :*

*Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.4k
Phenom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 10.4k
Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz @ 9.9k
Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.7k*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 15, 2009)

Where is phenom 2 X2 550 available for 5.3K 

here its stock dint arrived yet , also they say price 6.3k+tax


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2009)

I_no said:


> *www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2009/06/02/microsoft-reveals-native-win-7-video-transc/1
> Its coming much sooner than later.


All that glitters is not gold.
All that is H.264 1080p is not great quality.
We need porting of high quality algorithms like Nero AVC and x264 to OpenCL only then will we see TRUE GPU encoders.


surinder said:


> off topic :- MetalheadGautham surfing late nights not good for health.


LOL I know. So what ?


topgear said:


> *Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition 5.4 K*


*Much better*. Now this CPU is going to OWN the market. I'm thinking of getting one if I'm sure that I can unlock it. Or maybe not. I will just get a laptop.
*
This <==> reason to stop recommending AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition.*

This is the best gaming CPU today. Period.

Has Phenom II X2 250 hit 4K mark yet ? And why no Regor Black Editions yet ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn. I should've waited few more weeks and bought this instead of 7750BE 

SALE SALE 7750BE SALE SALE


----------



## I_no (Jun 15, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> All that glitters is not gold.
> All that is H.264 1080p is not great quality.
> We need porting of high quality algorithms like Nero AVC and x264 to OpenCL only then will we see TRUE GPU encoders.





> You mean something like OpenCL. But it would take quite a few years for popular apps to start appearing which support it and have a great quality. Till then we need something else.


I never said that its going to come tomorrow or this year, but I am 100% certain that this is *not* going to take few years and it would be really usable in 6-8 months after WIN7 launch as both nVidia and ATI are pushing for it real hard and the WIN7 feature is just a start.

And at all those suggesting phenom II X2, you seem to be missing that it is just a temporary solution as AMD just cannot keep sourcing these from X4s and it would end somehow. However, seeing its popularity, it would be nice if AMD could make a native dual core with maybe 4MB L3 which would perform just like phenom II X2 and would be cheaper to produce and will be something permanent. 
But the price point at which Regor is sitting right now, in India, is just plain unjustifiable, it does not compete with Phenom II x2 and it has to drop down around 3.5K, where it really belongs and can be had for in US.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Damn. I should've waited few more weeks and bought this instead of 7750BE
> 
> SALE SALE 7750BE SALE SALE


ROFL, I expected this moment will come soon 

Private Advice: Most in bangalore don't even know difference between phenom and phenom2. Convincing someone to buy this even for 3K is an EPIC WIN for you.


----------



## I_no (Jun 15, 2009)

topgear said:


> *Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition 5.4 K*



Can you tell from where did you get it??
And can someone, if buying from Nehru Place (Delhi),expect similar price?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ROFL, I expected this moment will come soon
> 
> Private Advice: Most in bangalore don't even know difference between phenom and phenom2. Convincing someone to buy this even for 3K is an EPIC WIN for you.



hehehe. you are right. anyways, Can't buy new processor till i get my salary. Then, I will sell my old proccy+mobo+ram (socket 939) and 7750BE. 

btw, when are you going to get laptop?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 15, 2009)

^^Get X2 550 B.E.!

tomshardware was already able to unlock to a quad-core and OC to 3.4GHz easy.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2009)

I_no said:


> Can you tell from where did you get it??
> And can someone, if buying from Nehru Place (Delhi),expect similar price?



I got the price quote from techenclave dealers paradise.........amarbir the guy from lynx-india is selling that.

@ *comp@ddict* - you have not updated the prices yet.....anyway here it goes 

*AMD Processor Price Updates :*

*Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.4k
Phenom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 10.4k
Phenom II X4 920 2.8GHz @ 9.9k
Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.5k

Xigmatek Thor's Hammer CPU cooler Rs. 3.5K only*

*www.xigmatek.com/product/air-thorshammers126384.php


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2009)

*^Done, removed X4 920 cuz doesn't make sense to buy it anymore with X4 940 @ 10.4k only right 

UPDATE*


> Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.4k
> *P**henom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 10.4k*
> 
> *Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.5*k





> *Xigmatek Thor's Hammer @ 3.5k - CPU COOLER*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *^Done, removed X4 920 cuz doesn't make sense to buy it anymore with X4 940 @ 10.4k only right
> 
> UPDATE*


Yeah add stuff not worth buying at bottom of list in grey color font.

BTW, P2X4 920 is being phased out so that P2X4 925 (Advantages include AM3, 95W TDP and hence better OCability) can enter the market.



desiibond said:


> hehehe. you are right. anyways, Can't buy new processor till i get my salary. Then, I will sell my old proccy+mobo+ram (socket 939) and 7750BE.



I hope for your own sake that your old proccy+mobo+ram and 7750BE get you enough cash to directly get a 550BE.



> btw, when are you going to get laptop?


That depends a lot on where I get admitted. That is going to decide my mobile, laptop, hardware upgrades and most importantly, SIM Card Plan (location issues).


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *^Done, removed X4 920 cuz doesn't make sense to buy it anymore with X4 940 @ 10.4k only right
> 
> UPDATE*



Yup, Rs.500 is not much. So buying a x2 940 is better than 920.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I hope for your own sake that your old proccy+mobo+ram and 7750BE get you enough cash to directly get a 550BE.
> 
> That depends a lot on where I get admitted. That is going to decide my mobile, laptop, hardware upgrades and most importantly, SIM Card Plan (location issues).



Thanks and I hope you get admitted to a good university and all the best!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol, I am ALREADY admitted to a good university. But its faaar away (Amrita University Bangalore). So the location issues. The remaining all have small chances of me getting admitted to (CET and COMEDK rank issues). And there is a small chance I might have to stay in a hostel.

So situation is like this:

1. nearby college
==> Quad Core Workstation and an Intel Classmate Laptop and a nokia 1203 phone

2. hostel
==> NO desktop upgrades, a good laptop and a Nokia 2700 Classic phone

3. Same city but far off college (most probable event)
==> Simple desktop upgrades (mostly portable or external HDD and a laser printer), cheap laptop and Nokia 2700 Classic phone.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2009)

*FINALLY*


> *PowerColour HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 11.9k*


----------



## Krow (Jun 20, 2009)

^^^ A step in the right direction, bt still GTX260 remains the better but @ 11k. Down it further AMD!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *FINALLY*


PHEW!
But the fact remains, until AMD bought ATI Graphics, ATI cards were grossly overpriced compared to nVidia cards in India while outside each remained competitive. Even now, we see a ghost of those days with ATI price cuts being delayed all the time.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2009)

> Down it further AMD!


Spoke too soon:

*UPDATE - PowerColour RULEZ*


> *PowerColour HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 14.1k*
> 
> *PowerColour HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 11.5k*
> 
> *PowerColour HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.9k*


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2009)

*CPU Coolers :*

*Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme Rs.3K
Thermalright Ultima-90I Rs. 2.2K
SunBeam	Core Contact Freezer Rs. 2.2K*


----------



## maxjaja (Jun 22, 2009)

got my combo from laminton mumbai on 19th jun: (Ratings: first smile for price, second for performance )
CPU Q8200 2.33Ghz  Rs 8250 ( ,   )
MB Gigabyte GA-EG45M-UD2H Rs 6800 ( ,  )
RAM OCZ2VU8002G 2X2GB Rs 2900 ( ,  )
HDD Seagate ST3500418AS Rs 2680 ( ,  )
SMPS Tagan TG500U37 Rs 3400 ( ,  )
DVD Samsung SH-S222A Rs 1050 ( , )

Rest from local place in central suburbs where i live:
UPS APC Back-UPS500 Rs 1975 (must be cheaper in lamington) ( crying, neutral)
Cabinet 4D  Rs 725 ( confused, ) (sucks - didn't realize it was smaller than my previous CPU until compared with it - must have lost 4 inches of space than previous one - everything looks cramped)
Assembling Rs 0 ( ,    that i was able to put it together - never did it earlier - sure removed ram and put it in b4  but assembling a whole cpu - was exciting as well as nerve-wrecking specifically fitting the motherboard on cabinet and the fan would just not fit from all four sides - put one side down - the opposite side comes out - whoa - enjoy it now looking back but saturday - meri to phatti padi thi............)


----------



## Krow (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^ Congrats on assembling ur own PC. 

*@ topgear* TRUE 120 @ 3k??? U gotta b kidding me!!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup, It's 3K


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MEGA UPDATE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ATi back with a BANG!*


> *
> Sapphire HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 13.1k*
> *
> Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 11k*
> ...





> Thermalright Ultima-90I @ 2.2K
> SunBeam	Core Contact Freezer @ 2.2K
> *Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme @ 3K (AIR)*


----------



## surinder (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow looks like price reduction on ATI GPU range overseas finally reached Indian markets as well. Oh god help Nvidia.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

surinder said:


> Wow looks like price reduction on ATI GPU range overseas finally reached Indian markets as well. Oh god help Nvidia.



what - Nvidia GTX 275 is 13.5K which beats HD 4890 

GTX 260 sonic beats HD 4870 1GB 

Currently ATI good VLM is HD 4770 & HD 4850 @ below 10K ,, Next week GTS250 1Gb  price reduction to 8K


----------



## jbohaj (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello, Please intimate price of followings Windows Software: -

Windows XP with Service Pack 1 & 2 & 3 - EACH
Windows 2000


MS Office XP
MS Office 2000
MS Office 2003


----------



## jbohaj (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello, Please intimate price of followings Windows Software: -

Windows XP with Service Pack 1 & 2 & 3 - EACH
Windows 2000


MS Office XP
MS Office 2000
MS Office 2003


----------



## surinder (Jun 24, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MEGA UPDATE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *ATi back with a BANG!*


YES and have a look at here to confirm

*lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1246


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2009)

> what - Nvidia GTX 275 is 13.5K which beats HD 4890
> 
> GTX 260 sonic beats HD 4870 1GB


I don't think so.

THe only place where nVidia beats ATi is their MIGHTY HIGH POWER CONSUMPTION.

The performance is 99.99% same(except some games which either favour ATi hardware or nVidia hardware).

And I've seen the review of HD4890 OC(900MHz/1000MHz core/memory) and the card beats GTX275(by 0.1-0.5fps) in every game. Nevertheless, it beats it!

Also, HD4870 and GTX260 are at par. Only GTX260 SONIC with very good factory OC manages to pull ahead by 2-3fps.


----------



## Krow (Jun 24, 2009)

^^^ Nah man. GTX 260 C216 is slightly ahead of 4870 1gb. Forget sonic editions. Meanwhile, 4890 is slightly ahead of GTX275, plus it has more headroom for overclocking.

ATM, 4890>GTX275>GTX260>4870 1GB.

So, it all depends on which brand u prefer. And CUDA/PhysX/Blah Blah.


BTW, ATI sure is head on once agn nw.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, but right now, the most sensible choice for a 10-12k GPU buyer is HD4890.

For a 6-8k GPU buyer, it's the HD4870 512MB or HD4850 1GB(or HD4770 if available).

And for 3-5k GPU buyer, it's HD4670.

So everywhere, AMD is pawning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

I am sure that this time, AMD is trying to clear HD4850 stock. There is no way that they can have problem manufacturing 40nm chips. It's just a move so that they can clear existing stock as HD4850 is suffering by staying between HD4770 and HD4870.

Once most of HD4850 stock is cleared, they will start pushing 40nm products into the market like HD4770 and HD4790


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope they release HD4790 with core of 900Mhz and memory of 1000MHz, that card will be a KILLER indeed.


----------



## panu (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi guys. this is my first post. 
Let me use this oppurtunity to thank Compadict, Metalhead Gautam, Desibond, Topgear for all their help and work. You guys rock.
I have been following this thread for 8 months since i got my net connection.
Today is so special for me bcoz i got my HD4850
and that too for RS 6950 from MSI.
Actually I went for HD4770 and it is out of stock in Hyderabad so the dealer gave me such a nice deal.
Is it a nice deal guys?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes Panu, its a nice deal , enjoy.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.3K*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats panu. Wish you happy gaming!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2009)

Panu, you've got yourselves a very good deal 

*@ topgear*, it's still 7.5k, but 9800GT and 1GB is down.

*UPDATE* - *Palit Galore*


> *Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.1k*
> Palit 9800GT 1GB GDDR3 @ 7.1k
> 
> Palit GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.5k
> Palit GTS250 1GB GDDR3 @ 9.1k





> Palit HD4870 1GB GDDR5 Dual SONIC @ 12.5k


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 25, 2009)

*Network Peripherals update:*



> *Linksys Wireless router WRT54G @ 2k*
> D link Wireless router 1.9k (Don't know the model no.)
> Netgear Wireless router 1.9k (Don't know the model no.)
> 
> *T-Link 8 port switch @ 700 bucks*


 BTW, r these prices good, what do u think?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2009)

*New Section*


> *Network Peripherals:*
> *Linksys Wireless router WRT54G @ 2k*
> D link Wireless router @ 1.9k
> Netgear Wireless router @ 1.9k
> ...



Thnx Saqib


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Panu, you've got yourselves a very good deal
> 
> *@ topgear*, it's still 7.5k, but 9800GT and 1GB is down.
> 
> *UPDATE* - *Palit Galore*



Yeah. If you count the tax with it it will be Rs. 7.6K but the price is only just
7.3K without any tax. In fact one of our forum member just bought it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2009)

^^All the prices on price list are street and buying prices. Otherwise everything would have been 0.3-1k cheaper on the list.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ Rs. 900
Razer Tarantula Keyboard Rs. 5.5K
Razer Lycosa Keyboard Rs. 4.4K


----------



## surinder (Jun 27, 2009)

ATI 4770 relaunched

Sapphire HD 4770 512MB GDDR5 @7K + VAT at lynx-india

while 4850 is going even more down now Sapphire HD 4850 512MB DDR3 @6.5K


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2009)

this is ridiculous. Who will buy HD4770 when HD4850 is cheaper!!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 27, 2009)

*WD 500GB 32MB Cache - 2700/-
WD 640GB Gree/Blue - 3400/- *


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 27, 2009)

*WD 500GB 32MB Cache - 2700/-
WD 640GB Gree/Blue - 3400/- *


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

surinder said:


> ATI 4770 relaunched
> 
> Sapphire HD 4770 512MB GDDR5 @7K + VAT at lynx-india
> 
> while 4850 is going even more down now *Sapphire HD 4850 512MB DDR3 @6.5K*



Great news buddy. Thanks a lot


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> this is ridiculous. Who will buy HD4770 when HD4850 is cheaper!!!



Very true. I think ATI is ready with their DX11 cards. So they are lowering the price of DX10.1 based cards.

Even it's true for nvidia. The GTS 250 is only Rs. 7.3K which is basically a 9800GTX+. This card was neck to neck in performance compared to HD4850.
Now as it's damn cheap also I think nvidia is also ready with their DX11 cards.

I think both company will release their DX11 based cards after the launch of windows 7. BTW, how many games will require DX11 & even how many of them requires DX10 & DX10.1 anyway ( pun )


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2009)

DX11 or 40nm fab cards????


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 28, 2009)

topgear said:


> Very true. I think ATI is ready with their DX11 cards. So they are lowering the price of DX10.1 based cards.
> 
> Even it's true for nvidia. The GTS 250 is only Rs. 7.3K which is basically a 9800GTX+. This card was neck to neck in performance compared to HD4850.
> Now as it's damn cheap also I think nvidia is also ready with their DX11 cards.
> ...



No dude the question is: How many still using XP & how many switched over to Vista & how many 'll switch to Windows 7? Dx10, 10.1 is only good if u r using Vista or Windows 7. For XP, the Dx10 is nothing!


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> DX11 or 40nm fab cards????



I think they will go for DX11 with 40nm fab cards  though you may see some 40nm DX 10 from nvidia & DX10.1 form ATI.

If I'm not wrong DX10 based cards released just after the the release of windows vista


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> No dude the question is: How many still using XP & how many switched over to Vista & how many 'll switch to Windows 7? Dx10, 10.1 is only good if u r using Vista or Windows 7. For XP, the Dx10 is nothing!



Yup, it does depend on OS but many people use vista & xp side by side & many of them use xp for gaming.

DX 10 & 10.1 ( with vista sp1 ) is theonly choice for vista & M$ is introducing DX11 with windows 7.

For xp DX10 is nothing coz M$ did not release any DX10 version for XP & they will do the same with vista & will not release any DX11 for vista. It's just a simple market policy to increase the sale of new OS.

For GPU makers it does not mean anything who use xp, vista or win 7 or I should say DX9C, DX10, Dx10.1 or DX11. They always release cards based on latest DX technology. For example ATi has released cards based on all 3 major DX versions. Nvidia also did the same thing ( except with DX10.1 as it
offers only minor improvements acc to nvidia ). But rest assured both gpu makers will go  with DX11 with some die shrink gpu versions & they will be more powerful than current generation cards.

So at the end of the day people will buy GPU for not their DX11 compatibility only but they will pay for the increased performance & features so they can enjoy great gaming even on xp with DX9c or vista with dx 10. A major number of gamers has DX10 compliant cards but they use xp as their gaming platform.

For eg. DX10 based cards are more powerful than DX9c based cards. This will be true for even DX10 & DX 11 based cards.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2009)

*MEGA UPDATE*


> Western Digital 500GB SATA HDD @ 2.7k
> *Western Digital 640GB SATA HDD @ 3.4k*





> *Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 0.9k
> **Microsoft Sidewinder X6 @ 4.2k*
> Razer Lycosa Keyboard @ 4.4K
> Razer Tarantula Keyboard @ 5.5K





> Zebronics 550W Pro @ 3k
> *Zebronics 600W Pro @ 4.4k*
> Zebrnoics 750W Pro @ 7k
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2009)

*CPU Cooler :*

*Cooler Master V8 Rs. 5.8K ( Air )*
*Cooler Master V10 Rs. 8.5K ( World's Largest Air CPU Cooler )*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> Cooler Master V8 @ 5.8K
> Cooler Master V10 @ 8.5K
> 
> Swiftech *H20*-220 Apex Ultimate @ 16.8k(Water)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

udpate from ITWares:

Palit 8400GS 512MB DDR2 - 1650/-

Palit 9400GT 1GB DDR2 - 2525/-

Palit 9600 Smart 512MB (1GB Turbo Cache) 128Bit - 4650/-

Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 256Bit - 4850/-

Palit 9600GT 1GB DDR3 256Bit - 5550/-

Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR3 - 5750/-

Palit 9800GT 1GB DDR3 - 6750/-

Palit GTS 250 512MB DDR3 - 7375/-

Palit GTS 250 1GB DDR3 - 8950/-

Palit GTX 260 896MB DDR3 SP216 (2 X DVI , 1 X HDMI) - 10990/-

Palit GTX 275 896MB DDR3 SP216 (2 X DVI , 1 X HDMI) - 14200/-

PALiT GTX 285 - Rs 21990/- + Shipping


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey buddy, Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 256Bit is Rs. 4750

Palit GTX 260, 275 & 285 comes with free Terminator Salvation game


----------



## predatorvj (Jul 4, 2009)

please change the fake price of Galaxy GTX 275 for 13.5k its not going to be there.Its confirmed that Galaxy GTX 275 wont be 13.5-13.7k
If you dont trust me ask Sudhir from TE and stop making hype only of one website .Also I think you are giving thanks too some members very much from past 6 months .
haha


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2009)

^Done

* MEGA UPDATE*


> Palit GTX285 1GB GDDR3 @ 22.5k
> *Palit GTX275 896MB GDDR3 @ 14.5K
> *
> Palit GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.4k
> ...





> Sapphire HD4870 X2 2GB DDR5 @ 28.8k
> * Sapphire HD4850 X2 1GB GDDR3 @ 16.5k*
> *Sapphire HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 13.2k
> 
> ...


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ WOW, 4670 and 4770 are really great VFM cards. (And their prices keep on decreasing, thanx to ATI/NVIDIA competition)


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2009)

*Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme @ 2.8K*


----------



## Vishw (Jul 5, 2009)

Yesterday, I went to a local dealer here in Pune to get quotes for my new config. & I was shocked when he said i7 920 is for 17k!!! When I told him that on net it's about 14.5k or so, he said these things always vary... Then I asked him about Phenom II 955, he said it's for 13k, that means 400 bucks cheaper than what's written on 1st page! I don't get it, guys! This price difference is really confusing!! Can anybody explain?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

Price depends on what that distributor gives. looks like in your area, AMD distributor is more aggressive.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13k*





> *Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme @ 2.8K*





> Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 5k
> Phenom X2 7850 B.E. 2.8GHz @ 3.7k
> Phenom X2 7750 B.E. 2.7GHz @ 3.3k





> Biostar TA790GXB A3 @ 6.5k
> *MSI 770-C35 @ 4.8k*
> Biostar A780G M2+ @ 3.8k
> Biostar A760G A2+ @ 3k
> Biostar A740G A2+ @ 2.8k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 7, 2009)

Athlon II X2 250 for 5k!!! dats too much for dat proccy...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2009)

I understand, but prices will fall very soon.
And mega updates are on the way. This one is of

* DDR3 RAM*


> *ZION 1GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM @ 1.3k
> 
> **Corsair TR3X1G-1333 XMS3 C9 3GB Kit @ 4.5k*
> *Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7.8k
> **Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k*


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Jul 7, 2009)

bro can u put tv tuner card prices also?


----------



## VAMPIRETHEONE (Jul 10, 2009)

MAN .. i see increase in the RAM prices !!!! ie transcend from 1.8k to 2 k ....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2009)

*Finally........

INDIA MATCHES AMERICAN NEWEGG.COM PRICES

*Intel Atom Motherboard D945GCLF at deltapage for just Rs. 3200/- plus 4% vat.

@ $1 = Rs. 50, this is 64$. on newegg.com the cheapest atom board is the same thing at 64.5$.

*I love India     *


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 13, 2009)

~~Big Boss~~ , here's the tv tuner card price for u.

*PixelView Play TV Pro 3 @ 1.2k *(Internal tv tuner card)

*Umax Tvision LCD TV Tuner card @ 1.8k *(External tv tuner card)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 14, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *TV Tuner CARDS*
> 
> *PixelView Play TV Pro 3 @ 1.2k *(Internal)
> *Umax Tvision LCD TV Tuner card @ 1.8k *(External)





> *Prolimatech Meghalem @ 4k*





> *Sapphire HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 9.4k
> 
> **Sapphire HD4550 512MB GDDR3 @ 3.2K*
> Palit HD3850 SUPER 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.6k
> Sapphire HD3850 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.8k


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2009)

*TV Tuner Cards :*

*Gadmei TV 3488E Rs.950 ( External )
Gadmei	TV 3820E Rs.975 ( External )
Pixel View PV-M54500 Rs. 1400 ( Internal )
Avermedia Super 007 Rs. 1600 ( Internal )*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

Please tell me the rates of Geforce 9600gt with active cooling..

corsair VX430...

What's the performance difference between 9500gt and 9600gt? is big or slight?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

9600GT should cost less than 5k and diff between 9500gt and 9600gt is huuuuuuge.

also, vx450 should cost around 4k.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

update update update

*Dell 2209W in SP Road now priced at 9.2k (including taxes) and Samsung 2233SW at 9.9k*

bye bye BenQ


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

got that input from a TechEnclave member who purchased this display recently.

Looks like the budget's boon on LCD has taken effect


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 17, 2009)

*UPDATE*



> *PowerColour HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 9.2k*
> PowerColour HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 11k
> *Palit HD3850 SUPER 512MB GDDR3 @ 4k*





> Palit GTX285 1GB GDDR3 @ 20.8k
> *Palit GTX275 896MB GDDR3 @ 14.3K*
> *Palit GTX260 896MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 10.8k*





> *Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.2k*
> *Samsung 2233SW 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.8k*





> *External*
> Gadmei TV 3488E @ Rs. 950
> *Gadmei    TV 3820E @ Rs. 975 *
> Umax Tvision LCD TV Tuner card @ 1.8k
> ...





> Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W @ 4.4k


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2009)

@desiibond

Do you know the price of  *Dell SP2208WFP* ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2009)

Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.2k sounds good. Is it better than the BenQ @ the same price spec wise ?

And you forgot to add the Atom Mobo I told you about.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 18, 2009)

is the samsung 2233SW 21.5" or 22" ??


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 18, 2009)

^^ Its 22"  .


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

Revolution said:


> @desiibond
> 
> Do you know the price of  *Dell SP2208WFP* ?



not sure but it should be around 14k


----------



## monkey (Jul 18, 2009)

Found Powercolor 4850 512MB DDR3 - 6,560/- (shipped) at Yantra Online


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

@monkey, that's a terrific buy. congrats!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 22, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> BenQ G900WD 19" LCD Monitor @ 6.4k
> *BenQ G2220HD 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.9k - - HOLY CRAP!*
> BenQ G2410HD 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 12.3k





> *Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.2k*
> *Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.6*k
> Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 5.7k
> Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 4.8k





> * PowerColour HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.6k*


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 22, 2009)

*Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.2k



ll be almost the same price of 940 in just 2 or 3 months, right.
*


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2009)

@ *comp@ddict* - _can you tell me which one these powercolor HD4850 is available @ 6.6K ?_

_*PowerColor HD4850 512MB GDDR3 (BBA)	Product Name : AX4850 512MD3-H*_

*www.powercolor.com/Global/images/assets/PCIE_HD4800_4850_512MB_GDDR3_HDMI/PSD/image_b_s.jpg

or


*PowerColor HD4850 512MB HDMI	Product Name : AX4850 512MD3-HV2*

*www.powercolor.com/Global/images/assets/PCIE_HD4800_4850_512MB_HDMI/PSD/image_b_s.jpg

_I'm asking this coz the 1st one sports with stock cooler which is well known for overheating.

The 2nd one sports with custom cooler. So there should not be any heating issue. _


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2009)

*AMD Phenom II X2 550 @ 5.6K
AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 4.7K
AMD Athlon X2 7750 B.E. 2.7GHz @ 3.2k
AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.4K
AMD Phenom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 10.3k
AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13k

Intel Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.3K
Intel Core Quad Q8200 2.33Ghz @ 8.4K
Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 11.8k*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

14.3k for i7 920 is still a bit high (btw, 7750 is not Phenom, it's athlon X2)


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ Yup, Thanks for pointing it out. Corrected that


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

> Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 11.8k



Terrific !! here its still 14500/- 

Where did u get this price TOPGEAR


----------



## hellknight (Jul 24, 2009)

Err.. do you know any good CPU cooler below Rs 2.5k... I need that for overclocking Phenom II 720 BE..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

OZC Vendetta 2 ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Terrific !! here its still 14500/-
> 
> Where did u get this price TOPGEAR



Got this from lynx-india 




			
				hellknight said:
			
		

> Err.. do you know any good CPU cooler below Rs 2.5k... I need that for overclocking Phenom II 720 BE..



Why not the Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer 120 CPU Cooler. It's the best thing you could get under 2.5K 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2990


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2009)

*CPU Price Update :*

*Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 4.1k
AMD Phenom II X2 550 @ 5.5K
AMD Phenom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 9.7k - holy *****


*CPU Cooler ( AIR ) Price Mega Update :*

*Coolermaster Hyper N520 Rs. 2.4K
Coolermaster Hyper N620 2.9K
Coolermaster V8 4.8K
Coolermaster V10 7.3K
Coolermaster Hyper TX2 1.9K
Coolermaster Gemini ll S 2.1K
Coolermaster Hyper 212 2.2K
Thermalright Ultima-90 2.5K
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 2.7K
Thermalright TRUE Black Ultra-120 eXtreme 3.5K
OCZ Vanquisher - CPU Cooler 1.2K
OCZ Vendetta 2 - CPU Cooler 2.5K
Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer 120mm CPU Cooler 2.4K
Scythe MUGEN-2 CPU Cooler 2.5K
Scythe NINJA 2 CPU Cooler 2.7K

For AMD only :

Thermalright Ultra-90A 1.7K
Thermalright Ultra-120A 2.2K*


*Sapphire HD 4850 512MB GDDR-3 with custom cooler Rs. 6.9K*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 29, 2009)

*MEGA UPDATE*(thnx to *topgear*)


> Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13k
> *P**henom II X4 940 3GHz B.E. @ 9.7k*
> *Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 7.5**k*
> Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 5.5k
> *Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 4.1k*





> *CPU*
> OCZ Vanquisher @ 1.2K
> *Coolermaster Hyper TX2 @ 1.9K
> 
> ...


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

thx all for the prices, but when i looked in the nehru place the prices are low over there, but it help me in making budject


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

^^can you update the prices here?


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2009)

@ comp@ddict - Thanks a lot buddy.

BTW, I think  *Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer 120mm CPU Cooler 2.4K* worth to be mentioned in bold font coz it can kick ass of neraly every air cpu collers. It's the best cooler you can get @ 2.4K.

So I think you should also write a word " Highly Recommended" beside it.

BTW, the whole thing will look like this :

*Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer 120mm CPU Cooler @ 2.4K - Highly Recommended*


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 30, 2009)

IMO Vendetta 2 for 2.5K is better than CCF @2.4k...anyway nice pricing


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 30, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> IMO Vendetta 2 for 2.5K is better than CCF @2.4k...anyway nice pricing



Ya OCZ vendetta 2 is better than CCF 

AMD copper pipes heat sink is better than CCF , first i bought that total waste with phenom 2 940


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2009)

@ *j1n M@tt* & *damngoodman999*

Look at these lists :

For AMD CPUs :
*www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2390&page=4

Vendetta 2 is 19th & CCF is 3rd 

For Intel cpus :
*www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2390&page=5

Vendetta 2 is 34th & CCF is 2nd.

I trust this website most because they have the most sophisticated test system to test cpu heatsink performancve & efficiency


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 31, 2009)

^^gud review, but hmm..how come they don't know that Thermalright IFX or Noctua NH-U12P and so on exist now??!!!...they are still living in the Ultra 120 era!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2009)

Yup, I've also noticed that they have not some other best coolers benchmark result on the list -- may be they have not tested those yet ....BTw, they have some really good & latest cpu cooler review like CM Hyper TX3 ( only $19-20 )..Which I think is not available in here yet

The other day I was looking for it. but the shopkeepers never heard about anything like Hyper TX3.though surprisingly they are selling many CM products


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 1, 2009)

@ *topgear*

frostytech is marketing based review - i bought asus silent knight AL there wont be many reviews abt it but some products we should really use by ourselves & see


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 1, 2009)

^^how much did it cost??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 1, 2009)

Quick Question:

Have any of you been able to go to a shop and TEST if a P2X2 550BE is stable after unlock or not ?

And any idea of speculative pricing of AMD 785G ? The one with 8x+8x crossfirex would make a lovely board to have at 5k.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2009)

^^not all 785G have dual PCI-E. They would still cost above 7k. Only the single PCI-E based models will be under 5k and guess what, they come with HD4200 onboard which will be lot lot better than already powerful HD3200 (780G).


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 1, 2009)

@MHG

there are three batch no.s for X2 550BE which are identified by many users who hav unlocked and overclocked it. Search for those before if u r planning to buy and unlock them. I hav seen unlocked X2 550 @3.7GHz stable(but of course not on stock cooler  )


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ *topgear*
> 
> frostytech is marketing based review - i bought asus silent knight AL there wont be many reviews abt it but some products we should really use by ourselves & see



Maybe.....

They have got the Temp test result of Asus Silent Knight 2 & Silent Knight EVO on the list ( you won't see every cooler review on any site )

Yup, Even I trust more a user experience other than a website benchmark results  For eg. Artic Makes some of the best cpu thermmal compound paste but I bought CM Nano Fusion which is a great thermal compond.

BTW, The reason I trust frostytech most is their very good test method :
*www.frostytech.com/testmethod_mk2.cfm


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 2, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer 120mm CPU Cooler @ 2.4K - Recommended*



BTW guys, just FYI, 785G will have onboard HD4200, and the GPU is promised to be MORE POWERFUL than a 6800GT.

Oh man, and I'm still stuck with a 6200TC!!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 2, 2009)

topgear said:


> Maybe.....
> 
> They have got the Temp test result of Asus Silent Knight 2 & Silent Knight EVO on the list ( you won't see every cooler review on any site )
> 
> ...




U r right in some terms - u know ZALMAN CNPS series coolers are highest selling cooler in the last 2 year it cant be fitted with corei7 , but almost LGA775 & AM2+ socket user in US & UK bu these stuff 

In our INDIA ZALMAN coolers are not available thats the only prob , my friend using SCCF thats y im telling he is not getting better results he is using with E8400


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 2, 2009)

^^most intel users say Vendetta 2 is better than SCCF


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> U r right in some terms - u know ZALMAN CNPS series coolers are highest selling cooler in the last 2 year it cant be fitted with corei7 , but almost LGA775 & AM2+ socket user in US & UK bu these stuff
> 
> In our INDIA ZALMAN coolers are not available thats the only prob , my friend using SCCF thats y im telling he is not getting better results he is using with E8400



Yup, I got it buddy

BTW, most review site is pointing that CCf 120mm is better than vendetta II :
( Though for a very small margin for some tests )

Read the whole review :
*icrontic.com/articles/hdt_shootout

Or the results page :
*icrontic.com/articles/hdt_shootout/6
*icrontic.com/articles/hdt_shootout/7
*icrontic.com/articles/hdt_shootout/8


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

thx for the updates friends


----------



## earlyman21 (Aug 3, 2009)

went 2 chadni (vedant) last wednesday on 29th of july got the following quotes-
intel i7 920      -13600
Gigabyte Ex 58ud5 -17000
Corsair DDR3-(1GB)-2950
WD 500 GB(32MB)   -2650
DELL s2409w       -N/A
Cooler Master 690 
(with  transparent)-4800
TVS GOLd(K/b)     -1150
Logitech MX518    -1400
Palit nvdia GTX 260
(sonic or maybenot)-10600
Corsair TX 650     -6800
corsair hx 620/520-N/A

By the way dudes is tx650 bettr 4 this config keeping future upgradibility or should i go 4 hx 520 or vx 550 ?(no cash 4 hx 620 or if it is bttr than tx 650 PLZ tell me the reasons !!)
secondly CM 690 is legendary (know that)but i was tempted by this NZXT cabinet 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1031
(Ps do i have2 add any extra fans on 690 or the stock fans will do)
i dont know if posting this is correct or not but in a couple of forums the inhouse dealers r offering the dell 24" for 12.8k-13.3k(approx)
myself ordered one


----------



## earlyman21 (Aug 3, 2009)

went 2 chadni (vedant) last wednesday on 29th of july got the following quotes-
intel i7 920      -13600
Gigabyte Ex 58ud5 -17000
Corsair DDR3-(1GB)-2950
WD 500 GB(32MB)   -2650
DELL s2409w       -N/A
Cooler Master 690 
(with  transparent)-4800
TVS GOLd(K/b)     -1150
Logitech MX518    -1400
Palit nvdia GTX 260
(sonic or maybenot)-10600
Corsair TX 650     -6800
corsair hx 620/520-N/A

By the way dudes is tx650 bettr 4 this config keeping future upgradibility or should i go 4 hx 520 or vx 550 ?(no cash 4 hx 620 or if it is bttr than tx 650 PLZ tell me the reasons !!)
secondly CM 690 is legendary (know that)but i was tempted by this NZXT cabinet 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1031
(Ps do i have2 add any extra fans on 690 or the stock fans will do)
i dont know if posting this is correct or not but in a couple of forums the inhouse dealers r offering the dell 24" for 12.8k-13.3k(approx)
myself ordered one


----------



## acewin (Aug 3, 2009)

how about Nzxt Guardian 921, I like NZXT cabinets' design always.

Also Zebronics Pro series cabinet Black Jack is good.
the best thing about CM690 which has more conventional design than NZXT cabinets is that it has more more fans (slots for fans), has one less fan than the blackline, but all are slots are of 120/140 mm fans.


about dell monitor, get to know from the inhouse dealers how the warranty claim on course of any problem can be made. Rest is good

HX620(also HX520) is modular power supply where as TX650 is normal, rest nothing different as both are corsair's product, and good. go for TX650 without 2nd thoughts(yup its better for future upgradability and all, but not much if you already start putting extra gfx cards, remember gfx cards are the most power consuming component.

TVS gold is good k/b, how about the MS curve ergo 2000 one, it comes in same or lesser price than the TVS gold.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 3, 2009)

^^ TX650 is maximum powered as HX is modular cannot as get maximum efficiency


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 4, 2009)

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 13.6k*





> Zotac GTX295 1792MB GDDR3 @ 29k
> 
> *Zotac GTX260 896MB GDDR3 @ 9.8k*
> *Palit GTX260 896MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 10.6k*
> ...





> *Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6.9k
> 
> **Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.5k
> Palit HD4670 512MB GDDR3 SUPER @ 4.5k
> ...


----------



## abhadi (Aug 4, 2009)

^^ Wow i7 @ 13.6 k . . .great. . 

do u know the price of this gfx card - Sapphire hd4730?? quite higher clock than hd4770

*www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=000101&pid=260


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 13.6k

Where ... will buy one today 

Please  reply ASAP


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

^^check at lynx-india


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

14,250.00 plus 4% VAT thats around 14600/- ....its available at SMC at 14,400/-  So was wandering


----------



## sree01 (Aug 5, 2009)

Please suggest a CPU-motherboard combination with onboard graphics(support to Directx-10) and sound below 12k.I prefer Intel motherbaord and processor.Please give price.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

Intel E7400: 5.5k or E8200: 8k
any board with G45 chipset onboard.: 5k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 5, 2009)

hw about this config: 

Intel C2D E7500 :6k
Gigabyte G31M-S2L :2.4k
Palit 9500GT 256MB DDR3 :3.5k

total :11.9k


----------



## haider_up32 (Aug 5, 2009)

2-3 years ago a budget of 7k for a processor was good and u could get a decent proc for that proc. right now E5200 is a great processor and spending +2k for eseries doesnt make much sense . 

i have seen many people buying costly psu , i bought a CM exp 500w psu from SMC for Rs2300 a year ago from SMC (after 15mins of bargaining from thaggo) , i havent read anyone buying at that price


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> hw about this config:
> 
> Intel C2D E7500 :6k
> Gigabyte G31M-S2L :2.4k
> ...



lot lot better config that what I mentioned.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 6, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> hw about this config:
> 
> Intel C2D E7500 :6k
> Gigabyte G31M-S2L :2.4k
> ...


OR,

AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition - 5.5K
Biostar A760G A2+ - 3K
Sapphire HD4650 512MB DDR2 - 3.5k

Better CPU, better GPU, better motherboard and same price. AMD is better than intel at this price range.


----------



## sree01 (Aug 7, 2009)

how about a mobo-cpu(intel or AMD) below 7K with some descent graphics support?

Does any motherboard has onboard graphics which support Directx 10?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2009)

sree01 said:


> how about a mobo-cpu(intel or AMD) below 7K with some descent graphics support?
> 
> Does any motherboard has onboard graphics which support Directx 10?


Ans1:

Biostar A760G A2+ 3K
AMD Athlon II X2 250 - 4.1K

EDIT: Replace CPU with Athlon II X2 245 - 3.6K. Not worth spending Rs. 500 more on 100MHz clockspeed boost. This is 2009 not 2004.

Ans2:

The above board


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^Go for this, the combo rocks. And the GPU can be seamlessly OCed.

BTW, approaching 1000 replies on this THREAD!!!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone knows the price of Phenom II X2 245?


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^Go for this, the combo rocks. And the GPU can be seamlessly OCed.
> 
> BTW, approaching 1000 replies on this THREAD!!!!



*REPLY #1000!!!*
Decent config. Since the price came down to* 4.1k*, its gr8 VFM + gr8 performance!


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Does anyone knows the price of Phenom II X2 245?



Ther's no point in getting X2 245 ( 4.1K maybe - check the 1st page ) ). Just spend 1K more & get X2 550 instead


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Does anyone knows the price of Phenom II X2 245?


its 545 not 245 and no I doubt its available in India.
Its just a 550BE without the unlocked multiplier and with 100MHz less stock speed. Should be around Rs. 5000.

if you are refering to Athlon II X2 245, which is clocked at 2.9GHz, it too should have only a small price difference from 250. Then there is also the Athlon II X2 240 at 2.8GHz. Hopefully the last one would be available for under 3.5K then it will be worth buying. But no signs of it in India.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 8, 2009)

GUys, good news.

Pentuim E6500K 2.93GHz (unlocked Multi) - 84$

Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz - 64$
Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz - 60$

Currently, X2 250 is selling for 89$. Now if the X2 240 and X2 245 sell for as low as 60$, the prices will surely come down to about Rs. 3,000 - Rs. 3,700


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> GUys, good news.
> 
> Pentuim E6500K 2.93GHz (unlocked Multi) - 84$
> 
> ...


damn you beat me to posting price of Athlon II X2 240 
but its not 60$ its 61$. And 245 is 68$. while 250 is 79$.

If it does come for Rs. 3100 odd in India, it definitely seems to be a worthy buy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Sry with the numbers. And yes, it certainly looks better prospect that the E6500, which would end up at about Rs. 5000.

*UPDATE*


> Zotac 9500GT 512MB GDDR3 ZONE @ 3.6k
> XFX 9600GSO 768MB DDR2 @ 4.2k
> *Zotac 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 ECO @ 6k
> 
> ...





> *AOC*
> 
> 
> *AOC 2236Vw 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.7k*
> ...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 8, 2009)

^^ Wow 22" inch HD monitors are now in budget for all , what a disaster !!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 8, 2009)

Athlon II X2 245 is available in india for 3.6k and X2 250 is 4.4k (Prices from Rashi Peripherals)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Athlon II X2 245 is available in india for 3.6k and X2 250 is 4.4k (Prices from Rashi Peripherals)


In that case it is better any day to get 245 over 250. Rs. 800 extra for 100mhz boost is not warranted.

edit: added to first post.

do we really need to STILL keep 7850BE in that list ? Its pricier, consumes more power but has lesser performance.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 8, 2009)

Heard that Athlon II 245 runs @3.5GHZ on stock voltage. THis is pretty damm good for an less than 3K processor!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

forget about overclocking. 

Just get a good GPU to go with that proccy and you are in for a great gaming rig!!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2009)

@ *comp@addict* - 



> Athlon II X2 245 3.9GHz @ 3.6K



It should be 2.9Ghz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *comp@addict* -
> 
> 
> 
> It should be 2.9Ghz


sorry it was ME who posted that (mods can edit posts you know )
corrected.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 9, 2009)

But among the E6500K and Athlon II X2 245(less than 70$), the Athlon II X2 245 get's my vote, as E6500K would cost at least 5k plus 1.5k for a CPU cooler, that takes it up to 6.5k. Now for 6.5k, the New Propus Quad Cores will be coming. SO INTEL, AMD wins again.


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2009)

Please recommend 5.1 speaker setup for my home theater. I'm gonna buy a DVD player (as i pointed out in my *thread*) and a TV to accompany.

I'm considering the Logitech X-540 as I can see rave reviews everywhere. But I looked it up and couldnt find it for less than 5k newhr. Where can I find it for 4.2k as mentioned on the first page?


> Logitech X540 5.1 @ 4.2k


Also, it seems this one has a wired remote. I have a Creative 2.1 speaker setup on my PC and it has a wired remote. I bought it 3 yrs ago and for the past yr or so, sound comes from only one spkr. Whn i press the scroll button on the remote, sound comes from both spkrs and as soon as I release it, only one spkr works and that too if I keep it at certain points (eg at max or at 6 or 1). Even if i keep it at 2, the sound refuses to work. If i dc the remote, the spkr doesnt work. I would like to avoid this mess with my new spkr setup.

Plz advise. The primary use of this setup will be to watch movies and to listen to music sometimes.

ADDED: Budget for speakers is 5k.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

it's not available for 4.2k anywhere. It's current price is around 5.5k and yes, you can go for it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But among the E6500K and Athlon II X2 245(less than 70$), the Athlon II X2 245 get's my vote, as E6500K would cost at least 5k plus 1.5k for a CPU cooler, that takes it up to 6.5k. Now for 6.5k, the New Propus Quad Cores will be coming. SO INTEL, AMD wins again.


Don't consider the PDC E6500K as a CPU with added cooler cost. If you intend to overclock you would use a cooler anyway and with a 1.5k cooler, even if E6500K costs its name (Rs. 6500 ) you would have 5GHz clock speeds easily. Definitely worth it if you want the best dual core around.

But yes, it would end up competing with Phenom II X2 550BE and then I doubt it would survive due to the huge mismatch and the extra 2 cores available.

Athlon II X2 245 should be compared with E5200, E5300 and E5400 instead.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 9, 2009)

^^+1

I read some reviews showing E6500K at 4GHz+ on normal Intel HSF overclocked just by increasing the multiplier and reducing the actual clock speed. But took 1.5v+ vCore and the temps was very high, about some 70C...then guess how it is gonna entertain a overclocker with an after-market cooler??!!! 

and only in gaming AII X2 245 hav advantage over E5300 and E5400...so it comes no where near E6500K


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

cool. So, what do you guys say? can we recommend this to overclockers requesting configuration in TDF over Phenom II X2 550?


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> sorry it was ME who posted that (mods can edit posts you know )
> corrected.



Not a prob buddy 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> cool. So, what do you guys say? can we recommend this to overclockers requesting configuration in TDF over Phenom II X2 550?



I'm gonna recommend it to all who wants a best gaming rig based on intel 
& don't want to spend a fortune on e8xxx or e7xxx series 

e6500K @ 2.93 GHz (11.0 x 266 MHz). So it has great OC potential. The price ot the CPU $89 coupled with Hyper TX3 $ 19 makes it a sweet deal
as you can bag the whole deal under $110 which does not cost more than 5.5K. 

OC the e6500K to 3.6Ghz or 3.8 & you have got a winner in your hand. So it's the best one intel users can get under 5.5K .

Now lets imagine e6500K Rs. 4500 & SBCCF 120mm Rs. 2.5K = 7K.

Oc this to 4 - 4.5Ghz & it can beat virtually any dual core & even some quad cores out there


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 10, 2009)

Nothing can beat X2 550 dudes. Just don't forget this that by being excited by numbers as measly as 4, that 4GHz on a budget gamer's cards is impractical.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2009)

*About the E6500K I have the following comments:*

1. Its not even OUT yet in India. Till it comes stop speculating about prices.

2. By the time it arrives you will have Athlon II X4 CPUs available at 6.5K.

3. These days more and more programs are quad core optimized.

4. 3.6K of Athlon II X2 245 is a much more "spendable" amount for those wanting a budget but future proof (easy to upgrade) rig.

5. *THE* main reason I like to consider the Phenom II X2 550 is because it not just overclocks wonderfully, but it can become a quad core on unlocking.

6. Ever wondered what you can do with a 3.4K uber quality air cooler or decent water cooler and Athlon II X2 245 for 3.6K (7K in total, same as that for E6500K with cooler) ? Get the temps down enough and you can raise it to 5GHz+. Remember that AMD K10.5 loves cold.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 11, 2009)

^^Athlon IIs are not that much of an overclocker, even with a decent cooler it wont come anywhere near 5GHz


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ U kidding? Athlon's are better than Phenoms since they are the same architecture minus L3 Cache, and loads of TRANSISTORS.

The thing is, no one has tried it out as it has been overshadowed by the mighty prowess of X2 550.

UPDATE


> *
> Phenom II X2 545 3GHz @ 5k
> 
> Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 4.2k*
> ...


----------



## GeekyBoy (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a new processor within 4k. I was wondering about the Athlon X2 240(cause da cheaper da better). Will it cause a significant performance decrease from the 250? Which one do you guys suggest to buy?

Can it be easily overclocked??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new processor within 4k. I was wondering about the Athlon X2 240(cause da cheaper da better). Will it cause a significant performance decrease from the 250? Which one do you guys suggest to buy?
> 
> Can it be easily overclocked??


240 is worth it definitely.

In the fab plant, it comes from same silicon as 250. only clock speed is different. overclocking ability everything is same. only that 250 is marginally better and able to run at 200MHz higher at default settings.

I suggest you get Athlon II X2 240.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
EDIT: Made some updates to the first post by bolding and unbolding stuff.

comp@ddict: do you seriously think HD4550 is worth 2.9K compared to paying Rs. 600 more for HD4650 ? I mean the best RV710 card (4550) can't TOUCH the worst RV730 card (4650).


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 14, 2009)

*
UPDATE*


> HardDisk Drives:
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 320GB @ 2.5k
> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.9k
> ...



That's because HD4550 consumes half the power and eats half the space of HD4650, and yet comes close in performance.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *
> UPDATE*
> 
> 
> That's because HD4550 consumes half the power and eats half the space of HD4650, and yet comes close in performance.


benchmarks please.


----------



## sree01 (Aug 14, 2009)

Guys,i need details of cheapest mobo-cpu (both Intel and AMD ) which support DX10.
Also suggest a mobo for AMD 7750


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2009)

mobo for 7750: Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H for 4.2k-4.5k or there are biostart 780G boards that cost around 3k-3.5k

for Intel, E5200+G31 board should cost around 5.5k-6k (2.9k+2.7k)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2009)

sree01 said:


> Guys,i need details of cheapest mobo-cpu (both Intel and AMD ) which support DX10.
> Also suggest a mobo for AMD 7750


Unless you already have 7750, don't buy it. Buy Athlon II X2 240 instead. Its faster and uses less power but costs the same.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like I lost. It's half as fast as HD4650. And HD4650 is much faster than 9500GT.

*www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=671&pageid=5


----------



## sree01 (Aug 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Unless you already have 7750, don't buy it. Buy Athlon II X2 240 instead. Its faster and uses less power but costs the same.


thanks for the reply,
Please suggest some motherboards which support Athlon II X2 240.(cheap and with DX10 support)


----------



## Kamcoolin (Aug 15, 2009)

Please quote price update for this config ....


> Intel E5200/E7500 Processor
> Gigabyte G31M ES2L Motherboard
> 2x2GB of DDR2 RAM (Gskill 1066Mhz @ CL5 should do fine)
> Aftermarket CPU Cooler
> ...


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2009)

BenQ G2410HD 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.8k

Zebronics 550W Pro @ 2.8k
Zebronics 600W Pro @ 3.7k
Zebrnoics 750W Pro @ 6.8k


----------



## Kamcoolin (Aug 15, 2009)

Please quote price update for this config ....


> Intel E5200/E7500 Processor
> Gigabyte G31M ES2L Motherboard
> 2x2GB of DDR2 RAM (Gskill 1066Mhz @ CL5 should do fine)
> Aftermarket CPU Cooler
> ...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

E5200: 2.9k
Gigabyte G31M ES2L Motherboard: 2.6k-3k
Corsair VX450 PSU: 4.2k
HD 4870 1GB/GTX 260: 9.5k to 10.5k. I would pick Palit GTX260 Sonic for 10.5k
HD4890/GTX275: around 14k. Same here. would pick Palit GTX275 sonic for 14.5k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB/1TB HDD: 500gig for 2.7k and 1Tb for 4.5k.  Better get two 500Gbs instead of 1Tb as 50% of your data will be safe in case one HDD fails/crashes (which is happening lot these days)
dvd rw: 1.1k
CM Elite 335: 2.5k
Bijli: should be around 1.8k-2k
CM 690: 4.5k
Aftermarket CPU Cooler: Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme for 2.7k


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

Or you can even get the 1TB WD Caviar Green for around 4.8k if you are looking only for backup. It runs @ 5400 RPM, but performs as good as quite a few 7200 RPM drives. It also consumes lesser power. Its excellent for backup, but not awesome for gaming.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

^^ I think it runs at 7200rpm only but downspeeds itself when not on full utilization.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

Is that so? I'm not sure, but my friend bought it and on the HDD 5400 RPM was written.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Looks like I lost. It's half as fast as HD4650. And HD4650 is much faster than 9500GT.
> 
> *www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=671&pageid=5


thats the reason I like HD4650. its a nice mid range card, kinda like 8600GT 2 yewars back.


sree01 said:


> thanks for the reply,
> Please suggest some motherboards which support Athlon II X2 240.(cheap and with DX10 support)


get this:


```
CPU : AMD Athlon II X2 240 - 3.4K
Mobo: Biostar A760G A2+ - 3k
RAM : [SIZE=3]Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM - 1k[/SIZE]
```


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *BenQ G2410HD 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.8k*
> 
> Zebronics 550W Pro @ 2.8k
> *Zebronics 600W Pro @ 3.7k*
> Zebrnoics 750W Pro @ 6.8k



But I dunno why I have a liking for HD4550. That incredibly small card, low carbon footprint etc etc.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> But I dunno why I have a liking for HD4550. That incredibly small card, low carbon footprint etc etc.


you will like HD4350 more. Its consumes even less power, and for the purpose these cards are designed for, its lower strength doesn't matter.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

No, HD4350 uses DDR2 which consumes more power than DDR3. But core clock is lower, so consumption is a li'l less.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> No, HD4350 uses DDR2 which consumes more power than DDR3. But core clock is lower, so consumption is a li'l less.


Wasn't it

DDR3<DDR2<GDDR3

in power consumption ?


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 15, 2009)

^^ Y r u  r too much looking for power consumption, afterall, I think its the game that matters, the FPS that matters, isn't it.  If we r gaming, we r gaming, we just look at its performance and than power consumption . If I were to choose a GPU, I would first look at its performance, and second factor would definfitely be power consumption. Afterall eco firedliness does matter


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^ Y r u  r too much looking for power consumption, afterall, I think its the game that matters, the FPS that matters, isn't it.  If we r gaming, we r gaming, we just look at its performance and than power consumption . If I were to choose a GPU, I would first look at its performance, and second factor would definfitely be power consumption. Afterall eco firedliness does matter


Because we are discussing about HTPC GPUs 
These ONLY need to provide 100% video decoding acceleration and some mild gaming.


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 15, 2009)

^^oh..ok, I didn't knew that.


----------



## letmein (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone know price of 1TB Western Digital My Passport? Is it even available in India?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't think 1Tb 2.5" external HDD is not yet available. 500gig is available for some 5.5k i think.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

But unless u have no alternative, then u can get the passport. Else internal HDD 1B from Seagate @ 4.4k only



> DDR3<DDR2<GDDR3
> 
> in power consumption ?



Nope, it's:

DDR1>DDR2>GDDR3>GDDR4>GDDR5


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

^I didnt know that! I thought GDDR5 was more power-efficient than GDDR3!

If I need an HDD which I want for backup and also for carrying with me for trips, which one would you guys recommend. I am talking about 1TB HDD's. I mean there is the WD MyBook 1TB for abt 5-6k, which seems to be good, is that the better option or is the 2.5" pocket hdd better?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

don't go for external 3.5" hdd. It's pretty heavy to hold. better go for a 2.5" HDD only.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

How about build quality? Which one is sturdier?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

2.5" one should be stronger, thanks to it's tiny size. I dropped a 2.5" hdd twice and nothing happened


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

That sounds good. But from what height did you drop and where did it fall(just curious)? eSATA - does it have any real world performance difference over USB? I mean like a large difference.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

from my desk. never used eSATA and it should have much better speed than USB.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

Okay! Thanks for the help. Any idea when the 2.5" 1TB's are arriving in India? My friend just got WD My Book Essential 1TB. I wanted to have a more portable one. The 2.5" ones are too expensive now! 5.5k for 500GB is not exactly what i call VFM.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 16, 2009)

^^of course they are costly and they are much better because

1) lot lighter than 3.5" enclosures
2) doens't need external power
3) stronger than 3.5" HDD casings
4) easy to carry (you can even put them in your pocket)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But unless u have no alternative, then u can get the passport. Else internal HDD 1B from Seagate @ 4.4k only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where does DDR3 fit ?


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^of course they are costly and they are much better because
> 
> 1) lot lighter than 3.5" enclosures
> 2) doens't need external power
> ...



Thanks a lot for the help! I'll wait for the 1TB's to arrive then(any idea when?). Then I will be able to buy the 3.5" 500GB ones as they will be cheaper.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^I didnt know that! I thought GDDR5 was more power-efficient than GDDR3!
> 
> If I need an HDD which I want for backup and also for carrying with me for trips, which one would you guys recommend. I am talking about 1TB HDD's. I mean there is the WD MyBook 1TB for abt 5-6k, which seems to be good, is that the better option or is the 2.5" pocket hdd better?




It is. Have you forgotten the meaning or >(greater than) or <(less than) ????
GDDR5 is half the power of GDDR3, almost.

Well, I prefer Seagate, for it's superb read/write speeds(leaves WD in the dust).


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

^Damn! My eyes are playing tricks with me... 

You mean Seagate FreeAgent Go Extreme?


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

@ *comp@ddict* Check *THIS* out!

*Sapphire HD4890 @ 12.5k!!!*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1246

Sapphire:
4770 512MB = 6.8k
4850 512MB = 6.5k
4850 1GB = 7.4k
4870 512MB = 8.8k
4870 1GB = 9.9k
4850X2 1GB = 15.7k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 16, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> @ *comp@ddict* Check *THIS* out!
> 
> *Sapphire HD4890 @ 12.5k!!!*
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Wow whats the price is this OH my God ! Oh my God !  ATI owners gets a big Shock


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 16, 2009)

^^ It will go even down after the launch of HD 5****


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

For now ATI is brilliant! 4870 1GB @ less than 10k is waaaay tooo good! So is 4870 512MB! Just look @ 4890 !!!


Around March-April, 4870 1GB was @ 13.5k or more! ATI is amazing with pricing!


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

ADD: Q9550 is 11.2k!!!
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=170


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2009)

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 11.2k*





> *Sapphire HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 12.5k - BEST BUY GPU
> 
> *Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6.8k
> *Sapphire HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.5k**Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3 @ 7.4k*
> ...


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Techalomaniac said:


> For now ATI is brilliant! 4870 1GB @ less than 10k is waaaay tooo good! So is 4870 512MB! Just look @ 4890 !!!
> 
> 
> Around March-April, 4870 1GB was @ 13.5k or more! ATI is amazing with pricing!


It was 18k


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz @ 3.6K
> 
> *Biostar TA790GX A3+  @ 6.6k*
> Biostar TA790GXBE A2+ @ 4.4k
> ...





> *MSI GTX260 896MB GDDR3 OC TwinFrozr Edition @ 11.5k*



The MSI GTX260 is the best deal alongwith X2 245.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

^^hmm. not sure about that. Isn't the HD4890 now available for 11.9k or was it 12.9k???


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Lynx prices listed are without tax.


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Lynx prices listed are without tax.



Yes guys, if you are quoting prices from Lynx then please mention it alongside as we would then have to add 4% tax to get the actual value. We will then be able to get actual price of the product and compare it with other sources.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

ah okay. I thought they are including tax (like the pricing on itwares). Thanks for informing. So, is it just 12& tax or is there any other tax?


----------



## mumblehere (Aug 23, 2009)

any1 know the dealer price of dell inspiron 15 laptop inc tax n all.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

^^go to dell.co.in, pick the config, call their hotline and get the quote.


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey ppl tell me d least costing possible psu which will b anle to run a 9600gt eco<zotac>wich doesnt require a 6 pin connecter<ive shrt listed a zebronics 500w
hw abt it?>
plus is the ECO version of 9600gt <Zotac> weaker than the original one??????


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

Corsair CX400
Coolermaster Extremepower 500W
VIP 500W


----------



## Aman31 (Aug 23, 2009)

amd phenom2 940 3.0ghz is for 9.7k on deltapage its 10300


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am buying these the next week from Kolkata. Can anyone get me the individual prices?

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 [3.0 GHz (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)]
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L [Intel P45 + ICH10 Chipset 1600 FSB]
Palit 9600GT [512MB DDR3 256Bit]
Corsair VX450
Cooler Master CM 690 W/O Transparent
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2GB 800 Mhz x 2
LG DVDRW Sata


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

Palit 9600GT [512MB DDR3 256Bit]: 4.5k
Corsair VX450: 4.2k
Cooler Master CM 690 W/O Transparent: 4.5k
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2GB 800 Mhz x 2: 1.5k each
LG DVDRW Sata: 1.1k


----------



## monkey (Aug 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ah okay. I thought they are including tax (like the pricing on itwares). Thanks for informing. So, is it just 12& tax or is there any other tax?



It is Price + 4% tax + shipping.
Some sites like techshop.in, theitdepot.com and yantraonline.in includes shipping cost too in the displayed price. So at times it becomes difficult to get the actual price.


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2009)

Samsung T220 LCD @ 12.1k+Tax(Kolkata)

*www.samsung.com/uk/system/consumer/product/2008/05/12/ls22twhsuven/large1.jpg

Specs:-
1. 2ms GTG Response
2. 1680x1050 Res
3. 20000:1 DCR
4. 300cd/m2 Brightness
5. Damn Good Looks


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Nice & sexy looking monitor. Congrats buddy 


CoolerMaster Hyper 212 CPU Cooler ( Air ) Rs. 2450
CoolerMaster 120mm Blue Led Fan ( 2000RPM - 90CFM ) Rs. 520


----------



## abhadi (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi guys.... 

   DO you the price of this monitor in india.... Looks awesome that too with a HDMI port

 Dell ST2210 21.5" Full HD Widescreen Monitor
 *www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/home/monito...?refid=monitor-dell-st2210wfp&s=dhs&cs=indhs1

       The Dell personnel's didn't contact me at all


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2009)

should be less than 10.5k. Do remember that this one uses less number of CCFL (green product) so you better get the reviews first as less number of CCFLs means possibly lower level of brightness.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 29, 2009)

^Well the specs says that it has 50000:1 dynamic contrast ratio so i think it 'll be a kill!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2009)

^^50k:1 DCR is like 20x digital zoom in camera. worth nothing!!!


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 30, 2009)

^ DCR is useless. I doubt anyone turning it on.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2009)

Athlon II X2 240 Rs. 3.2K
Athlon II X2 245 Rs. 3.5K
Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 5.2k
Phenom II X4 810 BE Rs. 8.4K
Phenom II X4 945 BE Rs. 12.1K

Palit GTX275 896MB GDDR3 @ 13.9K
Palit 9800GT 1GB GDDR3 @ 6.7k

Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM @ 2.6k

ACER V233H 23inch HD monitor Rs. 10.6K Cheapest 23inch HD monitor

BTW, Acer V233H 23.6" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 12k should be 23inch.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 30, 2009)

topgear said:


> Athlon II X2 240 Rs. 3.2K
> Athlon II X2 245 Rs. 3.5K
> Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 5.2k
> Phenom II X4 810 BE Rs. 8.4K
> ...


How is the performance of Transcend 2GB DDR3-1333 RAM compared to Transcend 2GB DDR2-800 RAM on similar boards ?

And any news of cheap 760G or 785G DDR3 boards yet ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't know about performance difference between Transcend DDR3 & DDR2 but as transcend DDR3 1333Mhz has the same latency ie c9 it should perform simillar as other DDR3 mems rated at same speed & latency.

There is minimal performance difference between DDr3 1333Mhz C9 mems & DDr2 800Mhz C4 memes. But I think this performance difference is more when you caompare DDR3 1333Mhz C9 with DDr2 800Mhz C5 mems.

Check out this link to get an idea :
*ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/ddr2-800-vs-ddr3-1333.html

Don't know about the availability of 760G chipset mobos but you can get a 785G chipset series mobo called :

*ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO* @ Rs. 6.7-7K 
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/cpu_mainboard/asus_m4a785td-v_evo_785g_atx_preview/1


----------



## surinder (Aug 31, 2009)

Wallah Bioster A785G @3.2K and Bioster A760G @2.8K.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 31, 2009)

ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO  looks like a solid board and sub 7k price is terrific, given that it has CF.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2009)

Yup, That's board looks like some high end boards priced above 10K 

BTW, buddy nice avatar


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> Don't know about performance difference between Transcend DDR3 & DDR2 but as transcend DDR3 1333Mhz has the same latency ie c9 it should perform simillar as other DDR3 mems rated at same speed & latency.
> 
> There is minimal performance difference between DDr3 1333Mhz C9 mems & DDr2 800Mhz C4 memes. But I think this performance difference is more when you caompare DDR3 1333Mhz C9 with DDr2 800Mhz C5 mems.
> 
> ...


Hmm... the problem (or rather, weird situation) is with AMD CPUs. They seem more dependent upon timings than frequency and there are reports of high end DDR2-800 sticks beating the crap outta low end DDR3-1333.

So I wanted to compare "standard" DDR2-800 with "standard" DDR3-1333.


> Don't know about the availability of 760G chipset mobos but you can get a 785G chipset series mobo called :
> 
> *ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO* @ Rs. 6.7-7K
> *www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/cpu_mainboard/asus_m4a785td-v_evo_785g_atx_preview/1


whoa! awesome board. could have been a touch cheaper though.


desiibond said:


> ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO  looks like a solid board and sub 7k price is terrific, given that it has CF.


yeah. and the features too.


surinder said:


> Wallah Bioster A785G @3.2K and Bioster A760G @2.8K.


where ? A684G @ 3.2K sounds next to impossible.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 1, 2009)

*Sorry guys, I wasn't online for many days. Here's the long needed update!
MEGA UPDATE*


> Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.2k
> Samsung 2043SN 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
> *Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LD Monitor @ 9.2k*
> Samsung P2250 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10.6k
> ...





> Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.3k    - - - 785G Motherboards!
> *Biostar A780GE @ 3.5k*
> 
> *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.5k*
> ...





> Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz @ 3.5K
> *Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 3.2k*
> *Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 5.2k*
> 
> ...


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 1, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *Sorry guys, I wasn't online for many days. Here's the long needed update!
> MEGA UPDATE*



Would be a not so great monitor but
what is the cost of View Sonic VA2226w NOW? .. Bought it a yr back .. i think for around 11.5k


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ That's around 9.5K now !


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hmm... the problem (or rather, weird situation) is with AMD CPUs. They seem more dependent upon timings than frequency and there are reports of high end DDR2-800 sticks beating the crap outta low end DDR3-1333.
> 
> So I wanted to compare "standard" DDR2-800 with "standard" DDR3-1333.
> whoa! awesome board. could have been a touch cheaper though.



AMD cpus performs better with DDR2 800 or 1066Mhz modules coz their mem controller is built inside the cpus unlike intel c2d & c2q series which memory
conteoller is built in NB chipset. So AMD cpus give morte mem bandwidth than intel c2d & c2q cpus.

But when you compare amd procs with intel core i7 you will see core i7 gives much better mem bandwidth than amd cpus coz core i7 mem controller is also built inside the cpu & it's a completely different performance beast.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> *Sorry guys, I wasn't online for many days. Here's the long needed update!
> MEGA UPDATE*



Nice to know that you are back online now


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 2, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ That's around 9.5K now !



Darn I would 've got a DVDRAM for the difference...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2009)

> Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LD Monitor @ 9.2k



Its now 8.7K in Lynx 

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6108



But in Tamil nadu 8.5K


----------



## als2 (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ without tax and shipping


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2009)

@ als2

With Tax but no shipping


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2009)

^Then thats a super deal! 8.7k! Wow! Samsng is cool!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 3, 2009)

*URGENT ???  NEED THE PRICE FOR SAMSUNG T190 & its available in INDIA now ??? *

Please can any one ??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

^^why are you so desperate for this underperforming monitor? there are better models.


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> *URGENT ???  NEED THE PRICE FOR SAMSUNG T190 & its available in INDIA now ??? *
> 
> Please can any one ??


Its price is around 10k, but since HD monitors are available at that price usual shop dealers don't keep them, searched for one in Kolkata for a week, got T220 instead, get it, really good.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^why are you so desperate for this underperforming monitor? there are better models.



 i searched everywhere  no where its available dude . also check this link 

*tvcalculator.com/

Which i mistaken in gaming with lcd , Gaming in HD monitors are no better for gamers it seems ,  HD monitor are 16 :9 which is good for movie only ( ie Blu ray ) But for games the HD monitor Loose 10 to 15 percents of pixels in high end games so NO EYE CANDY , 16 : 10 is only way for good for games That too with 2MS response time .

*16:10                                                              *

1440 X 900                                                 
1680 X 1050                
1920 X 1200              

*16:9*
1280 X 720 HD                            
1360 X 768 - said to HD but no !
1600 X 900
1920 X 108 0 HD    



1360 X 768 & 1600 X 900 most games do not support these resolution with full Pixels .
Wat *TKIN* bought  *T220* was excellent for games . 

The more Pixel density is needed for Good gaming , although comparing to 16:10 , 16:9 resolutions  gets 10% more FPS than 16 :10 , but with good Grafix cards how to loose Eye candy . 4:3 was gamers resolution to get full eye candy but no more square monitors are available i should really think of getting the 16 : 10 .

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/7518/doooooooo.png


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i searched everywhere  no where its available dude . also check this link
> 
> *tvcalculator.com/
> 
> ...


That's the specific reason I bought T220, some new games(console ports) and most old games don't support 1600x900, so i was looking for specifically 1680x1050+5ms least response+300cd/m2 Brightness+170 view angle(I played GoW on my friend's PC with 250cd/m2 brightness and bad viewing angle, YUCK).

So buy the T220, its only 2k more(12.1k), also shows minute back-light bleeding, amazing view angle(horizontally), and impressive brightness.

Did I mention that it didn't had a single dead/stuck pixel?

Buy it, You won't be disappointed.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 4, 2009)

AOC F22 full HD 16:9 monitor is of Rs. 8800 now.. according to Digit.. and trust me this is a good monitor..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> Nice to know that you are back online now



Arrey I don't know, I was not able to come online at all. Everytime I tried to log in, it said:

"Server is Busy".


For the past few days, whenever I logged in, it re directed me to a wikipedia page for the term "IDIOT"

LOL


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds like you were miserabled. I dont exactly know why people are miserabled, but you can contact mods to find out.

@ *hellknight* Is the After Sales Service of AOC good?


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Arrey I don't know, I was not able to come online at all. Everytime I tried to log in, it said:
> 
> "Server is Busy".
> 
> ...



Even I got those weird server error messages from time to time on forum though I got them last on jan & apr


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmm, TDF WTF lol!!!

*UPDATE*


> *Sapphire HD4870 1GB GDDR5 Vapor-X @ 10k*



Anywayz, guys September 10 and September 22nd is approaching. I'm buying my new rig(this time it's CONFIRMED) and I plan on something like this:-

AMD Athlon II X4 @ ...7k?
a DDR3 mobo at max --- 5k
4GB DDR3 --- upto 6k
HD5800 or HD5700 card upto -----14k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 5, 2009)

@Techalomaniac

AOC after sales service is good as any other tier 1 brands


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Anywayz, guys September 10 and September 22nd is approaching. I'm buying my new rig(this time it's CONFIRMED) and I plan on something like this:-
> 
> AMD Athlon II X4 @ ...7k?
> a DDR3 mobo at max --- 5k
> ...


Good thoughts, only its all in the grey area. Let the launches happen and then we'll have a much clearer idea.



j1n M@tt said:


> @Techalomaniac
> AOC after sales service is good as any other tier 1 brands


Thanks for the info.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2009)

Athlon II X4 comes on Sept 10, thursday, hurray!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Athlon II X4 comes on Sept 10, thursday, hurray!!


Wooooooooohoooooooooooooooo!
Any idea on expected pricing ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

^^no need to wait till sept 10. it's already available for order:
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103706

 AMD Athlon II X4 620 Propus 2.6GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Processor - Retail : $125. 

This is a tight slap on core ix face!!!

Also, on some propus processors you can unlock L3 cache (huge 6Mb of cache)

*xtreview.com/addcomment-id-9773-view-Athlon-II-X4-620-full-cache-unlocking.html
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
with core i5 starting price at $196, this is gonna be very very interesting battle. 

also, do remember that you can use Athlon II X4 with DDR2 and dead cheap 780G mobo but you need to spend lot of money on P55 and DDR3. 

Looks like AMD has it's nose ahead unless the core i5s and core i3s are a generation ahead of Athlon IIs and Phenom IIs in performance.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 5, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^no need to wait till sept 10. it's already available for order:
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103706
> 
> AMD Athlon II X4 620 Propus 2.6GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Processor - Retail : $125.
> ...


What happened to 65W and 45W TDP ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

^^their pricing is not yet announced. 

Athlon II X4 605e
Athlon II X4 600e

these are the models to watch for if you are interested in 45W TDP.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2009)

125$ WTF?????

I was expecting 100$ for 2.6GHz and 120$ for 2.8GHz model......


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2009)

How is an Athlon II X4 different from a Phenom II X4 in terms of architechture and performance? Why is Athlon II X4 so cheap (for a quad core) ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

hmm. no L3 cache. 

That does reduce the production cost a lot.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/ocz-2gb-ddr2-800mhz-titanium-edition-144933.html

Guys how is this deal? OCZ 2GB CL4 RAM for Rs.1650. Should I go for this product? How does OCZ ram perform?

Update: WD 1TB Caviar Green @ Rs. 4250
*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/do-internal-external-hard-disks-best-136277.html


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

^^ I think it's good one. popularbhaskar is using 1066 OCM RAM with his X2 920. you can check with him.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 4.3k





Techalomaniac said:


> How is an Athlon II X4 different from a Phenom II X4 in terms of architechture and performance? Why is Athlon II X4 so cheap (for a quad core) ?


- No L3 cache
- 45nm technical process
- Low power footprint, so cheaper cooler and easier to manufacture because very cool
- Smallest quad core, 160mmsq.



Techalomaniac said:


> *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/ocz-2gb-ddr2-800mhz-titanium-edition-144933.html
> Guys how is this deal? OCZ 2GB CL4 RAM for Rs.1650. Should I go for this product? How does OCZ ram perform?


Dude it's OCZ titanium, and CL4, it rocks!!!!


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

You mean to say that the price tag is justified?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

yes. that price tag is worthy. I bought CL5 corsair xms2 2GB stick for 1.5k so CL4 for 1.65k is worthy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2009)

The price tag for the OCZ RAM is more than justified dude, have u seen it's pic? It luks downright sexy too!!!

But the price tag of the Athlon II X4 @ 125$ is not at all justified.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks both of you. I'm making a new thread for a CPU cooler I intend to buy... Please help me out there.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2009)

K post the link here.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120842

Here you go...


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2009)

@comp@ddict
Is it better to get 1TB internal HDD at 4.3k or should I go for WD My Book 1TB at 5.3k.

Also what is the buffer for My Book.

Please tell me with comparative detail.

How does above mentioned OCZ CL4 performs compared to 2GB Transcend 800MHz. The difference will be noticeable or not.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

^^RAM: totally noticeable if you are going to try some overclocking. tighter timings means better stability and lower latencies. And yes, performance will be noticeable.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

@ kanjar - OCZ C4 800Mhz can beat DDR3 C9 133Mhz rams  :twistd

The HDD depends entirely on your personal preference and need. If you need to access data frequently then get internel HDD but if you are going to make a backup of your data or wants to create a ISo or movie collection archive then get the extremal one


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ kanjar - OCZ C4 800Mhz can beat DDR3 C9 133Mhz rams


WRONG!!!

I've seen the review of DDR2 vs DDR3 on Phenom II platform(i'll post the link once i find it again).

The performance goes like this:

DDR2 800MHz CL5 < DDR2 800MHz CL4 < DDR2 1066MHz CL5 < DDR3 1333 MHz CL9 < DDR3 1333 MHz CL7 < DDR3 1600MHz CL9 < DDR3 1600MHz CL7 < DDR3 1600MHz CL6

The difference between DDR2 800MHz CL4 and DDR3 1333MHz CL9 isn't more than 1-2 fps in gaming, but yes, DDR3 wins, and also DDR3 has lesser power consumption as you might already be knowing.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


kanjar said:


> @comp@ddict
> Is it better to get 1TB internal HDD at 4.3k or should I go for WD My Book 1TB at 5.3k.
> 
> Also what is the buffer for My Book.
> ...



Go for 1TB Internal Seagate 7200.12 @ 4.5k , it's a BEST BUY!!!

OCZ CL4 has a excellent heatsink on the ram chips, it's latency timings are 4-4-4-12(i presume) compared to 5-5-5-18 in 2GB Transcend.

This translates to roughly 25% max increase in performance on *AMD *platform and lesser on INTEL.


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 7, 2009)

@comp@ddict, whats special on Sept. 22nd. ?


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Go for 1TB Internal Seagate 7200.12 @ 4.5k , it's a BEST BUY!!!
> 
> OCZ CL4 has a excellent heatsink on the ram chips, it's latency timings are 4-4-4-12(i presume) compared to 5-5-5-18 in 2GB Transcend.
> 
> This translates to roughly 25% max increase in performance on *AMD *platform and lesser on INTEL.


The WD 1TB @ 4.3k is a better buy acc to me as WD has lesser failure issues on its head ATM.

Timings are 4-4-4-15 I think...


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Techalomaniac, comp@ddict, desiibond and topgear.

My mobo is intel 965. So in intel there wont be any appreciable performance as per comp@ddict comment. I do not intend to overclock.

Also, I will be using 1TB HDD for backup and random copy-paste. Is it better to get external casing (Rs. 500) or get WD My Book. I need a reliable and sturdy HDD for that purpose. 

Which graphics card is the most VFM, price range is 5-7k. Linux drivers should not be a problem.


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ Go for 4770 . Its a real VFM GPU


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

Better get the WD My Book. Remember to pray before you buy. HDD failure rates are pretty high though I tink WD MyBooks are still in the safer side. Also, a warning. Keep scanning ur drive for bad sectors as u will have some time to backup ur data b4 it conks off(touch wood).


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Thanks Techalomaniac, comp@ddict, desiibond and topgear.
> 
> My mobo is intel 965. So in intel there wont be any appreciable performance as per comp@ddict comment. I do not intend to overclock.
> 
> ...



Intel P965 is a very good OC friendly chipset.

With 7k you can get Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 

Get ITB External HDD 

If you are not going to carry around the cheap external casing a lot then it should be fine otherwise get the external HDD as it's more sturdy


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

go for GTS250 for 7k.


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

hellknight said:


> Samsung 1 TB HDD with 32 MB buffer.. - 4100



Nice update isn't it?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 8, 2009)

never used samsung HDD , is it better than Seagate / WD ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

If it doesnt crash/fail, then it should be great. My seagate HDD crashed, got a replacement 7200.12, it also developed bad sectors, now getting a third replacement... 

My older Hitachi drive is awesome. 160GB... 3years, at least 150-200 formats and still running great.


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi friends,

I want to purchase 21.5/22" LCD monitor with full HD,good resoultion, contrast and if possible HDMI In.

Is Dell ST2210 worth buy?

Please suggest me.


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Budget 12.5 K.

Suggest with price.

Thanks.


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2009)

pccrazy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I want to purchase 21.5/22" LCD monitor with full HD,good resoultion, contrast and if possible HDMI In.
> 
> ...


Here's 2 excellent monitors that fall in your budget, they lacks a HDMI in compared to the Dell ST2210, but make up in the following segments.

Model- Samsung Lavender series P2250(21.5" @ 11k)/ P2350(23" @ 12.5k)

Pros;
1. 2ms response vs ST2210's 5ms response(gaming, also movies benefit from low response time)
2. 300cd/m2 brightness vs ST2210's 250cd/m2 brightness, this matters most, lack of brightness makes watching movies or playing games a pain. I have experienced this before.
3.P2350 has 23" viewable area compared to ST2210's 21.5"
4.If looks matter to you these monitors win hands down.
5.All 3 monitors have Dynamic Contrast 50000:1, excellent.

Cons;
1.Lack of HDMI on the Samsung P2250/P2350 vs ST2210(with HDMI) but its not very important, I've seen a lot of my friends use DVI with HD monitors and they work flawlessly.

Link-
1.Samsung P2250: 11k
*www.samsung.com/au/consumer/detail...tor&subtype=lcdmonitor&model_cd=LS22LRZKUV/XY
2.Samsung P2350: 12.5k
*www.samsung.com/au/consumer/detail...tor&subtype=lcdmonitor&model_cd=LS23LRZKUV/XY
3.Dell ST2210: Not sure about price.
*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&redirect=1&s=dhs&sku=320-0921


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 8, 2009)

@damngoodman999, go for Hitachi HDD. I too have them and never had any problem. So, +1 to Techalomaniac.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 8, 2009)

*GUYS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ATHLON II X4 REVIEWED!!!!

*en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6957&pageid=5641*


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2009)

@saqib
I read some reviews and found that 4850 is better than 4770 despite the GDDR 5 memory.

@ techalomaniac and topgear
I noticed that warranty for WD HDD is for 3 years only. Whereas Seagate HDDs have 5 year warranty. 

Considering the USB interface, I am inclined to get an internal one as the transfer speed will be a factor too. Am I right ?

What do you guys say about 2 platter version of Seagate 1TB HDD. I think it is the best bet.

@topgear and desiibond
I will prefer a card which will last long considering the pace at which graphics card becomes obsolete after one year.

Can I use GTS 250 card for physics rendering later when I get another much better card later. 

How much performance difference is between 512MB and 1GB version. Price diff is only 1k.

Which is the AMD/ATI counterpart for this card.

Where can I get it for 7k ?


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

kanjar said:


> @saqib
> I read some reviews and found that 4850 is better than 4770 despite the GDDR 5 memory.


That it is, but 4850 runs much hotter and 4770, since it uses a 40nm die, runs much cooler. The best bet for you is the GTS 250 @ 7.3k.


> @ techalomaniac and topgear
> I noticed that warranty for WD HDD is for 3 years only. Whereas Seagate HDDs have 5 year warranty.
> Considering the USB interface, I am inclined to get an internal one as the transfer speed will be a factor too. Am I right ?
> What do you guys say about 2 platter version of Seagate 1TB HDD. I think it is the best bet.


We are saying get the external one as u dont need to run them at all when u don't want to access the data. U may get the internal one either as it is cheaper and also very good in its own ways(read transfer speeds and access times). Stay away from Seagate now. Get WD/SAMSUNG as they have far fewer failure issues.


> @topgear and desiibond
> I will prefer a card which will last long considering the pace at which graphics card becomes obsolete after one year.
> Can I use GTS 250 card for physics rendering later when I get another much better card later.


Well, if you get a much better card later, how will you use the GTS 250??? You will have to sell/do away with it. No card will last u for very long. This one, I expect will last you for max 2 years.



> How much performance difference is between 512MB and 1GB version. Price diff is only 1k.
> Which is the AMD/ATI counterpart for this card.
> Where can I get it for 7k ?


GTS 250 1GB is the best buy if you have a large monitor, say 22"+ and wanna game at max res. Else, go for the 512MB, it is excellent.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2009)

@ *kanjar* - I think Techalomaniac cleared most of queries 

If you want to go with internal one that go for it though you will not be able to carry it around with you and internal HDD has it's own advantages. But if you need speed then get internal one 

GTS 250 is good choice. If you want more future proofing thing then get GTX260 Rs. 10.5K or GTX 275 Rs. 13.5K 

If you want to use GTS250 as a physics processing GPU then you need to to have a sli mobo for that along with a powerful GPU like say GTX295 to match the performance of extreme cadre


----------



## spikygv (Sep 9, 2009)

Any hint as to when i5 will hit the Indian market ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2009)

looks like some dealers in techenclave are selling core i5 and P55


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2009)

kanjar said:


> @saqib
> I read some reviews and found that 4850 is better than 4770 despite the GDDR 5 memory.
> 
> @ techalomaniac and topgear
> ...


WD HDDs also give 5yrs warranty, i got a WD 500GB Green on 2008 and the warranty status in their site shows warranty upto 2013.


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 9, 2009)

tkin said:


> Here's 2 excellent monitors that fall in your budget, they lacks a HDMI in compared to the Dell ST2210, but make up in the following segments.
> 
> Model- Samsung Lavender series P2250(21.5" @ 11k)/ P2350(23" @ 12.5k)
> 
> ...



Thanks for info.Is there any lcd with HDMI?


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

HEAR HEAR!



> AMD Athlong X2 7750 =  3218
> AMD Athon II X2 240 =  3244
> AMD Athlon II X2 245 =  3582
> AMD Athlon II X2 250 = 4154
> ...



SOURCE!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 9, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.6k - - CHEAPEST VALUE QUAD-CORE
> 
> *Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 5.4k
> *Phenom II X2 545 3GHz @ 4.9k *



THE X4 620 is here guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rk (Sep 9, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Nice update isn't it?


i purchased samsung 1tb[internal] for 4550, 2 weeks ago in lko, did the shopper cheated me or price falled so much in 2 week?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2009)

goddamnit, why the hell did I purchase X2 7750 BE 

terrific price for a quad core.


----------



## mac555 (Sep 9, 2009)

what is the price of dual layer dvd(mosebaer,sony etc.).....i heard they r expensive but still anyone......


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2009)

pccrazy said:


> Thanks for info.Is there any lcd with HDMI?


There's only one HD monitor that I know off that falls in your budget of 12k and supports HDMI.

BenQ G2412HD @ 12k
Specs


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2009)

mac555 said:


> what is the price of dual layer dvd(mosebaer,sony etc.) as thinking of backing up my stuff...i heard they r expensive but still anyone......


70/-, here in kolkata, comes in jewel case, 50 packs cost about 50/- each, hard to find though.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2009)

Heating is not a problem since I have my mobo kept in open. HD4850 seems to be the best VFM for me. I thought about GTS250 but apart from physx and CUDA it is comparable to HD4850. Correct me if I am wrong. Though I will certainly consider HD4770 too and will get the one which will be cheaper.

As for HDD I have settled for internal one as USB interface is kind of problem for me. I already had bad experience with Seagate. Lost some 250GB data before and replaced few HDDs too. But 2 platter version looks tempting because of more speed and less wear n tear, also 5 years warranty. As per tkin warranty period is 5 years but I couldn't confirm it.


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

rk said:


> i purchased samsung 1tb[internal] for 4550, 2 weeks ago in lko, did the shopper cheated me or price falled so much in 2 week?



Prices differ from place to place. The dealer might not have cheated you, but the guy who got it for 4.1k, must have gotten a sweet deal somewhere. The going rate for 1TB now is anywhere between 4.1-4.5k, so cool. Plus, if you stay in some remote town, then prices are bound to be higher. If you stay in a big city, well, next time just ask as many dealers as you can and if possible, pop in this thread and u'll knw what prices to expect.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


kanjar said:


> Heating is not a problem since I have my mobo kept in open. HD4850 seems to be the best VFM for me. I thought about GTS250 but apart from physx and CUDA it is comparable to HD4850. Correct me if I am wrong. Though I will certainly consider HD4770 too and will get the one which will be cheaper.


Yes, the GTS 250 is neck in neck with HD4850 apart from PhysX and CUDA. If you plan to do a lot of video editing/encoding, then get GTS 250, else get the HD 4850. Are you in a hurry to get the GPU? If not, I strongly advise you wait. HD5xxx will be here pretty soon(max one month). Then the prices will crash for all HD4xxx cards. Better wait and get at a much cheaper rate than rush into it now and regret later.



> As for HDD I have settled for internal one as USB interface is kind of problem for me. I already had bad experience with Seagate. Lost some 250GB data before and replaced few HDDs too. But 2 platter version looks tempting because of more speed and less wear n tear, also 5 years warranty. As per tkin warranty period is 5 years but I couldn't confirm it.


WD caviar green is also two platter and is also power saving (GREEN edition ). All I'm saying is better get 2x500GB and backup all your data just in case. Nowadays HDD's fail a lot and you never know which one conks off. The brand you buy really won't make such a huge difference in performance that you must buy it. All performances are almost the same, give or take a couple of seconds.


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> THE X4 620 is here guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Awesome Price * Go AMD Go.


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> THE X4 620 is here guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks. So ther's no point left to get tri core x3 and dual core x2 cpu's if you have budget between 5-7K fro a proc


----------



## spikygv (Sep 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> looks like some dealers in techenclave are selling core i5 and P55



i could not find the page where they sell i5 .Any idea of the price ? its set to launch at 200$ , so can we expect it atleast within 11k ?

thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

yes. it should be around 11k here. Go to Dealer's Paradise and request in KMD's post. This guy usually gets stuff you request from newegg or amazon or any online store in USA. He charges 60-65 rupees for dollar.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 10, 2009)

sagargv said:


> i could not find the page where they sell i5 .Any idea of the price ? its set to launch at 200$ , so can we expect it atleast within 11k ?
> 
> thanks.



Beware of warranty other country products INTEL dont take warranty , i had experience ! some of them takes risk .

be patience !


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

topgear said:


> Thanks. So ther's no point left to get tri core x3 and dual core x2 cpu's if you have budget between 5-7K fro a proc


Yup, it's AMD all along till the 10k segment(if u dun wanna spend more than 6k on mobo itself that is).

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 10.5k*
> 
> *Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3R @ 11.2k*
> Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6R @ 16.4k





> *Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 Arctic Accelero @ 7.7k*
> 
> XFX HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7.4k
> Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7k
> Gigabyte HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 7k





> Biostar G41D-M7 @ 3.3k
> MSI G41M4-F @ 3.3k
> Gigabyte GA-G41MES2L @ 3.5k
> 
> ...





> *MSI 790GX-G65 AM3 @ 7.3k*
> 
> *Biostar TA790GX A3+  @ 6.6k*
> Biostar TA790GX 128M A2+  @ 5.9k
> *Biostar TA790GXBE A2+ @ 4.8k*


----------



## spikygv (Sep 10, 2009)

@desiibond ,

thanks again.



damngoodman999 said:


> Beware of warranty other country products INTEL dont take warranty , i had experience ! some of them takes risk .
> 
> be patience !



thanks for the tip. I wont buy from there. But i wanted to know the speculated price. Apparently , processor price is very decent. But the mobo cost is outrageous. We need P55 mobos in the 5k range.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 10, 2009)

Athlon II X4 620 is now available for 5.5k


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2009)

@Techalomaniac
Thats some good news ! I will wait till 5xxx series is out. Thanks for the info.

If the warranty is same for both Seagate and WD then I will surely go for WD. Will get a redundant one later too.


----------



## rk (Sep 10, 2009)

thx for tip Techalomaniac


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

*SURPRISE!!!*


> *Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 Arctic Accelero @ 7.4k*



This is too good!!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *SURPRISE!!!*
> 
> 
> This is too good!!!


Good for CF, hopefully prices will sink once HD58XX launches.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 10, 2009)

kanjar said:


> @Techalomaniac
> Thats some good news ! I will wait till 5xxx series is out. Thanks for the info.
> 
> If the warranty is same for both Seagate and WD then I will surely go for WD. Will get a redundant one later too.



Seagate warranty is much better than WD ! seagate provide better service quick & service centers seagate in india is more than WD


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Seagate warranty is much better than WD ! seagate provide better service quick & service centers seagate in india is more than WD


No doubt, but Seagate needs the warranty it crashes a lot.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 11, 2009)

I got a Seagate HDD after RMA a couple of weeks ago...it was a crash HDD, send it back again for RMA  this is the second time I'm getting Seagate HDDs like this after RMA. WD is a lot better, they most probably send new HDDs after replacement rather than sending old repaired models as new.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 11, 2009)

tkin said:


> No doubt, but Seagate needs the warranty it crashes a lot.



I dono y seagate crashes like this !  i never got any crashes - may be i ll try WD next time will see any difference 

I think 1TB seagate is now doing fine ??


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2009)

@damngoodman999
You have a point ! Though Seagate HDDs crashed on me but still I was able to get them replaced easily and fast. Will see if there is a local RMA center or not in pune. 

@comp@ddict
Why will anyone get a HD4770 512MB when he/she can get HD4850 1GB for the same price ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@j1n Matt
Its too good to be true. Why would WD refrain from sending repaired HDDs in return ? It only business na ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@j1n Matt
Too good to be true. Why would WD refrain from sending repaired HDDs in return ? It only business na ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2009)

Regarding my experience my seagate 80GB HDD crashed only once but got a new HDD as replacement 

BTW, I prefer seagate over any other brands 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Some Graphics card ( For HTPC only ) 

*Power Color HD 4350 AX4350 512MD2-H 512 MB GDDR3 Rs. 2050* (_ Most Cheap and great card fro HTPC with DX 10.1 support_ - *Recommended* )

Sapphire HD 4350 512MB GDDR3 Rs. 2.3K


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 11, 2009)

kanjar said:


> @comp@ddict
> Why will anyone get a HD4770 512MB when he/she can get HD4850 1GB for the same price ?


Let me tell you..... Suppose you have a generic 500W or 450W PSU with ur OEM PC and a good Core 2 Duo and all, and you have about 7k budget.

Now If u want HD4850, you'd have to buy a good 400W PSU like COrsair CX400W @ 3k(minimum), leaving 4k for GPU. Or get an underpowered GPU(comparitively) like HD4670 or 9600GT.

But lookie, for 7k you can get HD4770 which consumes very less power, is made on 40nm, PLUS has ARTIC Cooling, and for 7k!!!!

* UPDATE
*


> PowerColour HD4350 512MB DDR2 @ 2k
> Sapphire HD4350 512MB DDR2 @ 2.3k


----------



## Krow (Sep 11, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> I got a Seagate HDD after RMA a couple of weeks ago...it was a crash HDD, send it back again for RMA  this is the second time I'm getting Seagate HDDs like this after RMA. WD is a lot better, they most probably send new HDDs after replacement rather than sending old repaired models as new.


I'm having the same experience. The replacement HDD too had bad sectors, WTF!



damngoodman999 said:


> I dono y seagate crashes like this !  i never got any crashes - may be i ll try WD next time will see any difference
> I think 1TB seagate is now doing fine ??


No idea, but I personally won't buy until it gives me good Service!!!



kanjar said:


> @damngoodman999
> You have a point ! Though Seagate HDDs crashed on me but still I was able to get them replaced easily and fast. Will see if there is a local RMA center or not in pune.


Lucky you. 



kanjar said:


> @comp@ddict
> Why will anyone get a HD4770 512MB when he/she can get HD4850 1GB for the same price ?


As it runs waaay cooler. 4850 1GB without a dual slot cooler is a good replacement for your microwave. 



kanjar said:


> @j1n Matt
> Its too good to be true. Why would WD refrain from sending repaired HDDs in return ? It only business na ?


*rhitwick *is the right person to ask this. His WD MyBook Essential crashed and in replacement he got a WD MyBook Mirror.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2009)

Help me choose a Portable Music Player, visit this thread;

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120968


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm, how about Cowon D2+?


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Hmm, how about Cowon D2+?


It has a faulty firmware that do not display ID3 tags properly, also its damn big, as big as a lunch box, it does have some nice extras like touchscreen but I am leaning towards SONY, visit the thread to suggest anything else, or if you have any news about launch.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 13, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Athlon II X4 620 is now available for 5.5k



Where ? Where ? Where ?
A 5.5K quad core is a BIG news


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Where ? Where ? Where ?
> A 5.5K quad core is a BIG news



Only has L2 cache of 2MB


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

^Still, its good VFM. Better than Q8200 for sure.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah. it easily outperforms Q8200.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes it does. I had posted the review here.

It can OC to 3.3GHz on stock voltage, and there it outperforms Q8400 BY a HUGE margin, possible matching Core 2 Quad Q9550


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2009)

I've heard that some Athlon II X4 620 can be unlocked to Quad core phenom II's which reports 6MB cache. If someone can get hold of those early batches it would be a great thing 

*www.neoseeker.com/news/11626-some-athlon-ii-x4-620-630-cpus-can-be-unlocked-into-phenom-ii-x4s/
*www.siliconmadness.com/2009/08/some-athlon-ii-x4-are-deneb-based.html


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2009)

Also can someone list prices of portable speakers ? Which one is the best VFM for movies and music ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 14, 2009)

^^what's your budget?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Where ? Where ? Where ?
> A 5.5K quad core is a BIG news



everywhere


----------



## Rishi87 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey friends. Are 750 and 640 GB variants of WD Black series available in India? I can't find them at online stores.


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

which AMD X4 CPU is priced upto rs.8k?Among them which one is  worth to buy?pl answer I have to select one from that.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^what's your requirement? (eg: gaming, heavy db, av endoding etc)?

anyways, you can get Phenom II X4 810 for 8k I think.


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

Av encoding only. 
Thanks DesiBond.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

in that case, wait for core i5.


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

will Intel Q8400 serve my purpose upto what extent?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

pccrazy said:


> will Intel Q8400 serve my purpose upto what extent?



Forget Q8400 , thats a waste processor now for that PRICE


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Forget Q8400 , thats a waste processor now for that PRICE



what has happened to Q8400?In this month's Digit this processor awarded as best in its segment.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^hehe. you still follow TD reviews???

anyways, Q8400 is sandwiched by Athlon II X4 630 and Q9400.

X4 630 costs around 5.5k and Q9400 costs around 9.5k. both outperform Q8400. but Q9400 is much faster when compared to Athlon II X4 630.

anyways, core i5 outperform all the above. And it's starting price is 10.5k I think and we are to see sub-7k mobos and this platform will have blazing speeds for AV encoding.

here, check this: *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/801/5

Q6600 takes 2441 seconds for a divx encoding task and the same task core i5-750 finishes in 1546 seconds. And Q8400 is just marginally faster than Q6600.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Update:

Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2   is now available for 6.5k (but you need PCI-E GPU)

so, get Core i5-750 : 10.5k and this mobo and 4Gb DDR3 1333MHz RAM and you will have blazing av encoding performance.


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks desibond.


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for refering hardware site.it is very informative.
I WILL BE OBLIGED IF YOU CAN SUGGEST ME SUCH MORE SITES 4 HARDWARES.


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 16, 2009)

Some more are:
techpowerup.com
tech2.com
techtree.com


----------



## hellknight (Sep 16, 2009)

@desiibond.. Digit Mag sux man.. it really sux now.. there are a lot of printing mistakes too.. and I can't believe that they awarded best processor award to Q8400..


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 17, 2009)

hellknight said:


> @desiibond.. Digit Mag sux man.. it really sux now.. there are a lot of printing mistakes too.. and I can't believe that they awarded best processor award to Q8400..


DIGIT has awarded Q8400 as 'Best' in upto rs.8 k segment.


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2009)

hellknight said:


> @desiibond.. Digit Mag sux man.. it really sux now.. there are a lot of printing mistakes too.. and I can't believe that they awarded best processor award to Q8400..


Erm... Sir, no offence to you, but blaming the mag here is not justified. As you have to remember, the mag is finished quite a bit before you receive it and at that time, our dear Athlon II X4 620 was not released so that made Q8400 the most VFM @ 8750 as the Phenoms around it were about 10k or 8.7k(not street price). Please read the review and you will see. Plus, no Phenom II X4 940 as it is EOL processor. I agree with the printing mistakes bit as the Phenom II X2 550 was called the Athlon II X2 550... 

If you have queries regarding the reviews, post in the current month's feedback and in some time Lucifer will answer them.


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 17, 2009)

Can someone tell me what is the price of Samsung p2250 in Bangalore. Also let me know if this is a HD monitor or not. And tell me where to buy it from. I am new in Bangalore and dont know any place properly. 

please help


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

@ajayashish, welcome to bangalore

you can buy that in SP Road. Not sure what the price is but you can check at Ankit or Golcha

Ankit Infotech
No 114 Sadarapappa Road ,
Bangalore - 560002
Phone: 080 22222354
Mobile: 9844069541
ankitcom@vsnl.net


Golcha Inter Trade
69/70, SP Road, Bangalore, KA 560002
08022213509, 08041146173


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 17, 2009)

ajayashish said:


> Can someone tell me what is the price of Samsung p2250 in Bangalore. Also let me know if this is a HD monitor or not. And tell me where to buy it from. I am new in Bangalore and dont know any place properly.
> 
> please help



[brag]

New to bangalore and looking for tech goods ? Fear not 

Nearly ALL areas have buses to majestic in Bangalore, and to a lesser extent, K.R.Market. Find a bus to K.R.Market either directly or through majestic and ask around for the way to SP Road. From the bus stop, its 1KM away I guess but its easy enough to walk to. When you come here, NEVER make the mistake of bringing a 4-wheeler or even a 2-wheeler INTO SP Road. Hard to find parking space. And ensure you have the whole day ahead of you at your disposal because once you go IN, its hard to come OUT without exploring around in every shop. And have self control because cheap goods of every kind are highly attractive.

[/brag]


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2009)

Guys can anyone tell me the price of a good compact illuminated keyboard. I have selected Logitech Illuminated Keyboard and OCZ Alchemy Illuminati keyboard but know nothing about their availability and price in India.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 17, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Guys can anyone tell me the price of a good compact illuminated keyboard. I have selected Logitech Illuminated Keyboard and OCZ Alchemy Illuminati keyboard but know nothing about their availability and price in India.



Budget dude???


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2009)

^^4.5k onlee


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2009)

Guys.....hlp me out buy the new rig....

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121146*


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Erm... Sir, no offence to you, but blaming the mag here is not justified. As you have to remember, the mag is finished quite a bit before you receive it and at that time, our dear Athlon II X4 620 was not released so that made Q8400 the most VFM @ 8750 as the Phenoms around it were about 10k or 8.7k(not street price). Please read the review and you will see. Plus, no Phenom II X4 940 as it is EOL processor. I agree with the printing mistakes bit as the Phenom II X2 550 was called the Athlon II X2 550...
> 
> If you have queries regarding the reviews, post in the current month's feedback and in some time Lucifer will answer them.



I second your comment 

But by that time Phenom II X4 810 was available in the market and I think it can outperform Athlon II X4 620 and Q8400


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

^It is there in the test and Q8400 edged it apparently, though by only one point and its price is 9300(again non street). The CPU test is pretty good this time around. I believe however, that it should have been conducted after the arrival of core i5.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2009)

Yup, O8400 edged phenom II X4 810 only in Doom and crysis. winrar single core and valve's mulicore cpu particle benchmark and cinebench 10 

But is not it's a bit strange where a athlon II X4 620 can beat Q8400 but phenom II x4 810 was not able to do that despite of all of them having almost same clock speed ?


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

^Strange, yes. But, I thought that the Athlon II X4 was neck in neck with the Q8400 while Q8200 was the one it beat hands down.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes...Athlon II X4 is actually neck to neck with a Core 2 Quad Q8300...it falls behind Q8400...but wins over Q8200 easy......

*UPDATE*


> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 320GB @ 2.3k
> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.6k
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4.2k*
> 
> ...


----------



## letmein (Sep 21, 2009)

Guys, I'm posting this for a friend who is unable to create a thread for some reason. Please help him out:

"Hello, I want to buy a new external hard drive for storage and occasionally watching movies off it. Now I've heard that they often break down, and it was suggested that I buy a normal hard drive and use an external disk enclosure to use it as a external drive. Is this true? I was looking at the Seagate/WD 1TB models. (they're listed as ~Rs. 5,000 at IT Wares.)  Are external enclosure  available in India? Are they recommended over a normal external drive? And which brands are good and what are they're approx. cost?

Another thing I am confused about. Are the pocket USB powered drives better than the external drives? They don't come need a AC power source, but I was told they heat up really fast. But I find them useful since they're so portable.

Please help me guys, I don't want to lose valuable data. Thanks and I hope my post wasn't too confusing. lol"


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

I wouldn't go for external enclosure as they can't protect the HDD in case of fall like the actual external HDD's do (by locking the actuator). Go for 500Gb or 1Tb external HDD.

I bought 500Gb 2.5" external HDD (seagate) for 4.7k yesterday.


----------



## letmein (Sep 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I wouldn't go for external enclosure as they can't protect the HDD in case of fall like the actual external HDD's do (by locking the actuator). Go for 500Gb or 1Tb external HDD.
> 
> I bought 500Gb 2.5" external HDD (seagate) for 4.7k yesterday.




Thanks from both of us.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Strange, yes. But, I thought that the Athlon II X4 was neck in neck with the Q8400 while Q8200 was the one it beat hands down.






comp@ddict said:


> Yes...Athlon II X4 is actually neck to neck with a Core 2 Quad Q8300...it falls behind Q8400...but wins over Q8200 easy......
> 
> *UPDATE*



Thanks to both of you for informing me. Nowadays there are lot of cpu's so it's really hard to remember all of them and their related performance level


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 17.4k
> Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 25.4k*


Walla....shipping from lynx 1st week of Oct for HD5870 and 2nd week for HD5850....


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^hmmmm... I'll wait and watch as usual.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2009)

Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.5k
Phenom II X4 945 Rs. 12.3K - better to get this one. OC it to 3.2Ghz 
Phenom II X4 810 Rs. 8.3K
Phenom II X2 545 3GHz @ 4.8k
Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 4.1k
AMD Sempron 140 2.7GHz @ 2k

Core i7 965 Extreme 3.33Ghz Rs. 58750 - Rich boys wannabe 
Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz @ 8.5K
Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 5.8k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2009)

topgear said:


> Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.5k
> Phenom II X4 945 Black Edition Rs. 12.3K - better to get this one. OC it to 3.2Ghz


Does it even exist ? If I remember, only 940 is Black Edition. Then 955 and 965. When did 945 come in Black Edition ?


> Phenom II X4 810 BERs. 8.3K


This too seems odd. 810 was NEVER black edition.


> Phenom II X2 545 3GHz @ 4.8k
> Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 4.1k
> AMD Sempron 140 2.7GHz @ 2k
> 
> ...


interesting indeed it would be to see someone buy a 965 while others buy a whole gaming rig for its cost.


----------



## Krow (Sep 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Does it even exist ? If I remember, only 940 is Black Edition. Then 955 and 965. When did 945 come in Black Edition ?


Lol, MHG..  It does exist. Its an AM3 version of the good ol' 940BE, which is AM2+ and runs with DDR2 RAM. 945 is compatible with DDR3 and DDR2.



MetalheadGautham said:


> interesting indeed it would be to see someone buy a 965 while others buy a whole gaming rig for its cost.


Cz they already own a couple of currency castles and prolly need more bragging rights and are too lazy to take off that smug look off their faces...

And its Corei7 975 not 965.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Lol, MHG..  It does exist. Its an AM3 version of the good ol' 940BE, which is AM2+ and runs with DDR2 RAM. 945 is compatible with DDR3 and DDR2.



945 exists but in Black Edition ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 26, 2009)

Phenom II X4 945 is NOT black edition.

*www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/phenom-ii/Pages/phenom-ii-model-number-comparison.aspx

black editions are denoted by * next to their model number.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 26, 2009)

HD 5850 - 17.4K ??  is it really worth , GTX285 is gona be priced @ 17K with in 2 weeks , hd 5850 is better than GTX 285 ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Phenom II X4 945 is NOT black edition.
> 
> *www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/phenom-ii/Pages/phenom-ii-model-number-comparison.aspx
> 
> black editions are denoted by * next to their model number.



What is the diff between the 95 and 125W TDP Phenom II X4 945's?


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2009)

Guys sorry for the mistake. Yup 945 95W and 125W TDP versions - both are not BE. theitwares guys have listed that as BE 

@ Techalomaniac - 945 125W TDP ver : Max temp 62c
*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=

945 95W TDP ver MAx Temp 71c
*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 27, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> HD 5850 - 17.4K ??  is it really worth , GTX285 is gona be priced @ 17K with in 2 weeks , hd 5850 is better than GTX 285 ??


So you will prefer to buy a GTX285 which consumes 1.5x the power of HD5850 but performs lesser, has DX10 vs DX11 only, based on 55nm vs 40nm?????
 If u still want a GTX285....then well...it's ur choice...may god be with you

*UPDATE*


> Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz @ 8.5K
> Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 5.8k
> 
> *Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.5k*
> ...


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2009)

topgear said:


> Guys sorry for the mistake. Yup 945 95W and 125W TDP versions - both are not BE. theitwares guys have listed that as BE
> 
> @ Techalomaniac - 945 125W TDP ver : Max temp 62c
> *products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=
> ...



Okay, guys, does TDP really have any effect on power consumption? As logically speaking, lower TDP should mean lower power consumption and hence lesser temps, or have I got it all wrong? I asked *Lucifer* a question regarding no column for TDP's in Digit's processor review and here's what he said :



Lucifer said:


> The X4 940 was marked as an EOL product by AMD. If a vendor tells you not to carry a CPU, you listen to them; so its not a decision that was made by us.
> 
> TDP is not as important as people consider it to be; and the term has been overhyped and abused by vendors taking advantage of the non-discerning masses. I hope you do know that it is actually a specification of the maximum thermal threshold of a product and not really indicative of how much heat that particular product produces. So a Core i7 975 with a TDP of 130W doesn't have to run hotter than a Phenom II with a TDP of 95W. As a unit measure of power draw its pretty useless too. It was never intended as a figure for the public, but is a design spec mostly intended for manufacturer's drawing boards. I intentionally removed it, and was waiting for this question.



Does TDP even matter? AFAIK this guy Lucifer knows a lot about CPU's and has a lot of knowledge too.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> So you will prefer to buy a GTX285 which consumes 1.5x the power of HD5850 but performs lesser, has DX10 vs DX11 only, based on 55nm vs 40nm?????
> If u still want a GTX285....then well...it's ur choice...may god be with you



If u r talking abt direct x - i think directx 9 is better comparing to Dx10 Dx10 makes fps drop little eye candy . 

But most of them prefer Dx9 , as for power any way everyone is going to buy the PSU for 6K or above if they are getting high end graphics card . HX620,TX650,tagan 600watts can handle GTX285 also HD5850 , HD5850 idle power consumption is good Load is normal to other graphics card .


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha^^^^

And which person fires up his card to peak all the time?? Lemme tell you...not every1.....majority of the time...even a gamer spends on surfing and movies and other activities on the computer....then gfx card is consuming 19@ dor HD5850 and 75W + for GTX285.....

And well...yes you can buy a good PSU....but can you afford the same for power bills which will come year round?


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2009)

What do you mean you _can_ buy good PSU's? Of course you have to. Otherwise, your rig will _phail_. Power bills are not going to be a major concern to anyone as computers don't make a huge difference to power bills anyway. If I am concerned about my power bill, I would get a low power consuming refrigerator (which consumes a lot of power btw).

DX9 still rules and both DX10 or 11 I do not think will make as huge a mark as DX9. Even with 55nm, nvidia managed to pwn ATI some time back as it did with GDDR3, so no one really cares about how much nm die is used in their GFX card.

*damngoodman999* made a good point there stating that the price drop would make GTX285 a very good buy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 27, 2009)

I dunno u guys are dead stuck on a GTX285 which performs lesser than HD5870 and probably HD5850 too and on top of that...WHO THE F*** SAID nVidia is gonna reduce prices??? 

Let me tell you,,,usually there's a rumour before that happens....BUT U BOTH ARE GOING ON THAT "If the Bloody price of GTX285 is cut...."

I mean WTF...we are comparing YES THE HD5850 pwns GTX285 over MAYBE GTX285 will be good  "IF" PRICE IS CUT>>..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Haha^^^^
> 
> And which person fires up his card to peak all the time?? Lemme tell you...not every1.....majority of the time...even a gamer spends on surfing and movies and other activities on the computer....then gfx card is consuming 19@ dor HD5850 and 75W + for GTX285.....
> 
> And well...yes you can buy a good PSU....but can you afford the same for power bills which will come year round?



I too suspect that HD5850 would perform equal to GTX295 - but no! , HD5870 still not beats GTX295 in many games . PALIT GTX 295 is priced @ 28K 

still Nvidia have the hands on Physx ! major concern about the eye candy  when we r getting High end cards for above 15K . but still HD5870 is the single GPU fastest card - but who cares abt single GPU or TWO GPU , we need FPS + EYECANDY + VLM  .

if HD5850 costs 12K -13K , then that wud be the best buy . remember HD4850 launched @ the price of 11K were no nvidia cards were compete @ the price of 11K , only 9800GTX were there & that too costs 14K + . but now still GTX285 & GTX295 were big competitor HD5850 & HD5870 , the only difference is DX11 & 40nm
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> I dunno u guys are dead stuck on a GTX285 which performs lesser than HD5870 and probably HD5850 too and on top of that...WHO THE F*** SAID nVidia is gonna reduce prices???
> 
> Let me tell you,,,usually there's a rumour before that happens....BUT U BOTH ARE GOING ON THAT "If the Bloody price of GTX285 is cut...."
> 
> I mean WTF...we are comparing YES THE HD5850 pwns GTX285 over MAYBE GTX285 will be good  "IF" PRICE IS CUT>>..




GTX285 already started to hit the price market down in US ! 

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143190&cm_re=gtx285-_-14-143-190-_-Product => 16.4K

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187090&cm_re=gtx285-_-14-187-090-_-Product =>16.6K 

u wont belive -> GTX295 priced @ 21.5K on the premium brand EVGA 

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130515 


Soon it ll hit the Indian market .


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Does TDP even matter? AFAIK this guy Lucifer knows a lot about CPU's and has a lot of knowledge too.





> The thermal design power (TDP), sometimes called thermal design point, represents the maximum amount of power the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate. For example, a laptop's CPU cooling system may be designed for a 20 watt TDP, which means that it can dissipate up to 20 watts of heat without exceeding the maximum junction temperature for the computer chip. It can do this using an active cooling method such as a fan or any of the three passive cooling methods, convection, thermal radiation or conduction. Typically, a combination of methods are used. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, such as by a power virus, but rather the maximum power that it would draw when running real applications. This ensures the computer will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power, which would cost more and achieve no benefit.
> 
> In some cases the TDP has been under-estimated and that in real applications (typically strenuous, such as video encoding or games) the CPU has exceeded the TDP. In this case, the CPU will either cause a system failure (a "therm-trip") or throttle its speed down.[1]. Most modern CPUs will only cause a therm-trip on a catastrophic cooling failure such as a stuck fan or a loose heatsink.
> 
> Since safety margins and the definition of what constitutes a real application vary between manufacturers, TDP values between different manufacturers cannot be accurately compared. While a processor with a TDP of 100 W will almost certainly use more power at full load than a processor with a 10 W TDP, it may or may not use more power than a processor from a different manufacturer that has a 90 W TDP. Additionally, TDPs are often specified for families of processors, with the low-end models usually using significantly less power than those at the high end of the family.



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_power_dissipation
*ixbtlabs.com/articles2/p4-throttling/
*www.cpu-world.com/Glossary/T/Thermal_Design_Power_(TDP).html
*www.silentpcreview.com/article169-page3.html

I thgink they will clear all of doubts even better


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2009)

Well..I can't argue with an nVidia FANBOI sorry....


----------



## Krow (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the links *topgear*.

@ *comp@ddict* We all know that you are a die-hard ATI/AMD fanboy, but that is no reason to troll or to use uncivilised words. If you have a point to make, then please do so with good and civil language. The point here is that till now, HD5850 reviews are not out.



> I mean WTF...we are comparing YES THE HD5850 pwns GTX285


Who told you that? Have you seen any review. There is only one till now that too at techpowerup, which is a mere simulation of an HD5850 (they underclocked the HD5870). You might be right, but as of now, unless you have personally reviewed the HD5850, I don't think there is any need to use caps to scream out your speculations.



> over MAYBE GTX285 will be good "IF" PRICE IS CUT>>..


IF the price of GTX 285 comes down to 17k, then it WILL be a VFM buy. Who told you that the price will not come down?If nvidia has to survive, it will reduce prices. These days are not like the older ones when ati had recently launched 48xx series. Then nvidia was the king and could afford to keep prices high simply because of its brand value. Now, with consistent performances, ATI has a good brand value too and hence to stay in the game, nvidia has to either increase performance or decrease prices. That's a simple rule in business.

When ATI came up with 4870x2, everybody was going ga-ga over it, but nvidia responded with GTX295 which is king even now, compared to the 4-5 months which the 4870x2 was king. Just to give you another instance of nvidia's competitive changes. When 4870 launched, it pwned the original GTX260, but then they came up a version of GTX260 with a higher clock and better performance, which pwned 4870.

So, quit trolling, use common sense and stop trying to show all how great ATI is and please be more neutral and sensible.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 28, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Well..I can't argue with an nVidia FANBOI sorry....



wat , iam not any fanboy ! well we can end this , i told if HD5850 is priced low then it be better thats all .


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2009)

^^^I like that....and I go after the same ideall....for providing options to buyers...I cannot...and I repeat..I AM NOT any fanboi...

I simply go for the better.


Yeah u r rite...letz wait for the reviews to come..


----------



## nihu (Sep 29, 2009)

Intel is going to replace socket 775 by 1156 in their core i3 processor.what are advantages of 1156 socket over 775?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2009)

^^^Actually...it's the processors....they have L3 cache....they are faster...dual cores are built on 32nm...

And come dual channel DDR3 native only...


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2009)

nihu said:


> Intel is going to replace socket 775 by 1156 in their core i3 processor.what are advantages of 1156 socket over 775?


The newer socket is for the CPU's, which have the memory controller on the CPU instead of the motherboard, something which AMD did years ago. That is why the socket has 1156 pins and performs waaaay better compared to the Core 2 series.


----------



## nihu (Sep 30, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> The newer socket is for the CPU's, which have the memory controller on the CPU instead of the motherboard, something which AMD did years ago. That is why the socket has 1156 pins and performs waaaay better compared to the Core 2 series.



Thanks. First time we will see Intel I3 cpu with integrated graphics.Will Integrating graphics in processor itself in place of northbridge of MOTHERBOARD  beneficial?Will this not reduce (by any way) Processor efficiency?


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

nihu said:


> Thanks. First time we will see Intel I3 cpu with integrated graphics.Will Integrating graphics in processor itself in place of northbridge of MOTHERBOARD  beneficial?Will this not reduce (by any way) Processor efficiency?


Yes, it will definitely be beneficial. In fact, we have already seen the tremendous performance of the core i7 processors, where the integrated memory controller has helped performance a lot. Since the CPU die will be 32nm, there is a great scope for good performance at lower temperatures. However, this leaves out more space for the 45nm GPU die, which is again a good thing as information can be processed in the CPU itself, thus increasing speed and performance.


----------



## nihu (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks.I am doubting perfomance drop due to integrated graphics(not memory controller) in i3 chip .Integrated Graphics is not there in i5 or i7.


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

As I said, the processor will be based on a 32nm die, which is not there on the core i5 or i7 and hence the graphics die can be accomodated and the 32nm die will result in better performance at lower temps.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2009)

*Cheapest Core i5 Solution* :

*Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 10.4k*

*Intel DP55WB ( p55 Mobo with 2x Pci-e Slot ) @ 6.2K - Cheapest core i5 mobo Delight *


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

^Cheapest it may be, but I would like to see a non-Intel mobo in that range. Intel boards are crappy IMO. There always better options.


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Yup me too as they does not provides any advanced options in bios but as of now it's the only mobo for those guys who does not want to OC and spend Rs. 11K on P55 mobos


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2009)

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *Intel DP55WB P55 @ 6.2k
> **Asus M4A785TD-V EVO 									@ 7k
> 
> **BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.4k
> ...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 2, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Cheapest it may be, but I would like to see a non-Intel mobo in that range. Intel boards are crappy IMO. There always better options.



Intel mobos are not crappy....they have the best build quality and stability, the only bad thing is they don't provide any advanced options. 



topgear said:


> ^^ Yup me too as they does not provides any advanced options in bios but as of now it's the only mobo for those guys who does not want to OC and spend Rs. 11K on P55 mobos



^^+1, but the guy who is buying a Core i5 will be smart enough to stay away from the Intel mobos


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Intel mobos are not crappy....they have the best build quality and stability, the only bad thing is they don't provide any advanced options.
> 
> ^^+1, but the guy who is buying a Core i5 will be smart enough to stay away from the Intel mobos


Agreed totally.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Intel mobos are not crappy....they have the best build quality and stability, the only bad thing is they don't provide any advanced options.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^+1, but the guy who is buying a Core i5 will be smart enough to stay away from the Intel mobos



Yup, most of them would be smart enough for sure but you know some people might want to go with most value oriented mobos and the shopkeepers will push such mobos to them. They don't want to try OC ( actually they don't know about it and some has a kinda panic about OC ) 

This happens always to value based product line series - be it p4 to a c2d or core based procs. That's why you see intel original p45,p35 or p965 selling side by side along with other mobos


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2009)

hey guys can anyone tell me what is the cheapest flash gun that I can get...need it for my digital camera....


----------



## ravi.mkumar (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi friends,

I am planning to upgrade my old CRT monitor to 18.5/19 inches LCD monitor. 
Monitor is for regular usage like office work, browsing, watching movies ... (not for gaming). My budget is 6k to 7k..
Pls suggest few good models and wit latest prices...

Thanks


----------



## digital_thinker (Oct 5, 2009)

I would never recommend a 19" monitor, but if u dont need a bigger monitor, samsung 943 NWX shouldnt be that bad


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 5, 2009)

is asusp4p800 e deluxe (865 pe based for p4) available at nehru place and at what price??
my old  mobo has blown up...
i have p4 2.4   ghz  northwood and agp card 6800xt ...
budget is max 5k
also on my last visit to nehru place 3 weeks ago , ifound that they were selling 17' and 19'" true flat crt written dell on them..
there was no box.. the shop was on ground floor and they have 100 of dell crts.. in 4500 to 6000  each..
are they original delll and reliable?? 
should i buy one?
i have mentioned i have xfx 6800xt agp 8x , 1.5 gb ram..
currently having samsung 17"crt with 1024* 768 @ 80 hz
my monitor is also showing signs of aging..
sometimes  showing red or blue tint in middle of something.
I choose crt as to watch old films which r full screen and not widescreen.(lappy for that purpose) so , this will act as my retro pc running win xp to play old movies and old games(before 2004).
suggest me a good mobo (with full oc features), and a monitor ?
availability in nehru place atwhat price.
also if total does not exceed 11k then i wud also like to buy a decent tv tuner card.. that is able to save HD content available through DTH services like tata sky and videocon ( future proof). + mandriva linux compatible..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2009)

^^^^^

Athlon II X2 240 @ 3.2k
Biostar A785G @ 3.5k
2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.2k
BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.8k

This is the best combo, sell ur old rig....and P4's don't OC well, I doubt any mobo availability of 478pin anywayz...

And sell off ur 6800XT, use it for this new rig. The onboard HD4200 will hold on for gaming(medium and low) of even 2009 games. 

Then later on u can buy a 5k gfx card or so...


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks comp@ddict for ur advice
but the price i am getting for my old pc is only 6k. So i am not keen to sell it. And will use it as retro pc.

as for gfx card the people ( even dealers } does not here know the difference b/w  gfx card and display adapter. my dealer is saying that xfx68xt will be sell for max 100 bucks. As the new one is available for 300. 
so my system was working well untill a week ago it get burnt .. { serious physical damage due to spilling of tea while system on}
I just want a mobo to replace..a good and decent mobo perhaps from asus.
also i was using my p4 2.4 ghz at 2.8 ghz with the fan supplied by intel {bundeled by default} and in winters it was stable at 3.0ghz {prime test for 1/2 hours} temp 49c and mobo temp 39c. this was when my mobo did not give me freedom to change voltage. And with simple value ram from simmtronics. I think i can go beyond by using premium rams from ocz or corsair.

however my 6800xt always runs at 50-55c so never up the agp bus. {big mistake should have bought 660gt 2 years back}


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2009)

you can post a request for a second hand mobo for your processor. you won't be able to find a new mobo for your CPU. post in as many forums as you can. you may find a deal.

also check with ASUS if they can provide a replacement for your current mobo (at a reasonable price if necessary)


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> *Cheapest Core i5 Solution* :
> 
> *Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 10.4k*
> 
> *Intel DP55WB ( p55 Mobo with 2x Pci-e Slot ) @ 6.2K - Cheapest core i5 mobo Delight *


 

Intel Mobos are not BAD!!!!! for Over Clocking, I would never ever go for that. How much will Asus P7P55D Deluxe cost in Indian Market??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 6, 2009)

what is the cost of mid range notebook cooler.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> Intel Mobos are not BAD!!!!! for Over Clocking, I would never ever go for that. How much will Asus P7P55D Deluxe cost in Indian Market??



Read the following posts by me, techalomaniac and j1n M@tt. You wilol get to the the thing 

Don't know about asus p55 mobos but they will cost 15K and more.

BTW, here's what gigabyte's offering on P55 mobos better that intel original mobo anyday though 

*Gigabyte	GA-P55M-UD2	 	7.6K

* - _cheapest OC friendly P55 mobo  _
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


azaad_shri75 said:


> what is the cost of mid range notebook cooler.




CoolerMaster has some products between 1.5-2.5K price range


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 7, 2009)

^ thank you for the update, any little cheaper ones, not the cheapest.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2009)

CM Notepal Color Infinite Rs. 1.8K only - go grab it coz the price they are offering in damn cheap! 

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...&category_id=1&Itemid=1&option=com_virtuemart


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 8, 2009)

ok thank you.


----------



## vavinashraju (Oct 13, 2009)

i will be buyign a system for 30,000......i need a 22 or 24 inch monitor and 5.1 speaker and a graphics card between 5000 and 6000 please suggest other components as you may wish...for processor and mobo please suggest both amd and intel configuration....thanx in advance


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

AMD Athlon II X2 240: 3k or athlon II X4 630: 5.5k-6k
Gigabyte 785G based mobo: 5.5k
Transcend DDR3 1333Mhz 2x2GB: 4k-4.5k

Palit GTS250 : 7k or 9800GT: 5.5k
corsair VX450W: 4k or coolermaster extremepower 500W: 2.5k
Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2409W: 9.5k
Logitech X-540 5.1: 5.5k-6k
Coolermaster Elite 335  cabinet: 2.5k or zebronics reaper: 1.5k (without PSU)
k/b and mouse and writer: your wish.
Western Digital Blue/green 500Gb HDD: 2.5k-2.7k


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2009)

^Thats Dell S2209W. The S2409W is for 13k.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

oops. Sorry. thanks for correcting


----------



## monkey (Oct 13, 2009)

Sapphire HD5750 - 9,850/-
Sapphire HD5770 - 12,060/-

Source - Erodov


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.8k
> Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 12k*





> *Intel DP55WB P55 @ 6.3k*
> Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7.7k
> MSI P55-GD65 @ 10k
> Asus P7P55-D @ 10.2k
> ...


*HD5770 and P55 GALORE*


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 13, 2009)

can ne body provide me with the current prices of hard-drive external cases for 3.5' hdd(sata i-ii),
preferable transcend,cooler master.... im from mumbai regoin so pls provide me the shop as well thank you


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *HD5770 and P55 GALORE*




hmm. i wouldn't consider that as the market price. 

now, HD5770 is available for $150 (7k-7.2k rupees). now, even after adding tax and customs, it should not cross 9.5k


----------



## spikygv (Oct 13, 2009)

> Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.8k
> Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 12k



WTF ?????

I was thinking that 5770 may not be that a good buy at 10k since 4870 1gb is available for that price....
At 12k , the 4890 is sooo much better.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

don't consider that price. HD5770 will be available inside 10k when it comes into the market.


----------



## tkin (Oct 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> don't consider that price. HD5770 will be available inside 10k when it comes into the market.


For the current price HD5770 is not VFM.

BTW- My friend owns a GTX260 and wants to add a dedicated PhysX card, I think GT210/220 looks good, any news on price?


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2009)

They should be under $80 but in here they coiuld cost Rs. 500-600 more. BTW, don't consider buying GT210 as it's not a good performer. Get GT220 or HD4670 instead.
HD4670 performs better than GT220


----------



## spikygv (Oct 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> don't consider that price. HD5770 will be available inside 10k when it comes into the market.



Will 5770 be available in b'lore by month end atleast ?  I thought that comp@addict had given the price of the card in some shop.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 14, 2009)

it should be. I think we might see these cards in the market in a week or 10 days.


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

@*sagargv* That price was from some dealer from Erodov forum.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 14, 2009)

and that was a greedy dealer. who would buy HD5770 for 13k when they can get HD4890 or GTX275 cheaper


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

^+1.

Best wait for the markets to settle down a bit.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Help me out guys... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121731


----------



## nihu (Oct 14, 2009)

I want to buy digi camera.
My budget: upto 10k.Purpose:for taking snaps,sometime vdo shooting. 
Thanks.


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

^Post in the photography thread in the Chit Chat section


----------



## vavinashraju (Oct 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> AMD Athlon II X2 240: 3k or athlon II X4 630: 5.5k-6k
> Gigabyte 785G based mobo: 5.5k
> Transcend DDR3 1333Mhz 2x2GB: 4k-4.5k
> 
> ...



Are these prices available in kolkata....i will be buying my system for kolkata...which shop in kolkata will be best ...if anybody knows


----------



## tkin (Oct 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> They should be under $80 but in here they coiuld cost Rs. 500-600 more. BTW, don't consider buying GT210 as it's not a good performer. Get GT220 or HD4670 instead.
> HD4670 performs better than GT220


The GT is only for PhysX, so HD4670 not an option, friend already owns GTX260. He games @ 1080P, so the PhysX puts too much strain on the GPU.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ Yup, got it. If you can find one GT220 ( as of now gigabyte only has GT220 based cards ) under 4K then grab it.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 16, 2009)

5770 @ 11k in lynx..still a bit costly , it would've been great at 9-10k. . .

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?ukey=search

5750 has been priced at 9k which is absurd in my opinion.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2009)

totally absurd!!!! When will these people learn?


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^Its not just these people, even ATI wants to make some profits seeing that nvidia's new architecture is not yet out.  Many people will fall to the name of the card itself. "Yeh naya card hai, isiliye mehenga hai! Achcha bhi hai!"


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2009)

*UPDATE* 


> Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.3k
> *Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 11.3k*
> 
> Dell S2409W 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 13k
> Alienware OptX AW2210WFP 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 18.2k


Removed GPUs like HD4870 X2, HD4850 X2, GTX295 and GTX285 as they have no longer a place in the price list for buying new components....


----------



## Revolution (Oct 17, 2009)

Do anyone know the price of "Dell SP2208WFP" monitor ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't think it is still under production. if it is, it should cost around 13k.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

What's the difference between dell's WFP series and SxxxxW series and ExxxxW series?


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nvidia's DirectX 10.1 GPU** 

ZoTac GT 220	512MB DDR2 Rs. 3.7K
ZoTac GT 220	1GB DDR2	4.3K
ZoTac GT 220 1GB GDDR3 Rs. 4.8K*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Zotac GTX 260 896MB GDDR3 Rs. 9.9K* only
Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 Rs.  4.7K
ZoTac GTS 250 512 MB GDDR3 Rs. 7.1K
-----------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------
*AGP Cards *

*Sapphire HD 4650 1 GB GDDR2 Rs. 5.1K
Sapphire HD 3850 512MB GDDR2 Rs. 6.3K*


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *AGP *
> Sapphire HD3850 512MB DDR2 @ 6.3k
> Sapphire HD4670 1GB DDR2 @ 5.1k
> 
> ...


The XFX 9600GSO is better compared to the GT220 in price....performance...and for HTPC at 4.5k...HD4670 rocks....bad one nvidia..


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like they released these cards just to be on news channels. ATI's has been in the news all the times for past few weeks and it looked like nVidia is left out in the wilderness. 

anyways, I don't think there would be any significant releases from nVidia till Fermi!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Hope Fermi beats ATI so that the price war kicks in real bad.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2009)

Krow said:


> Hope Fermi beats ATI so that the price war kicks in real bad.


Wrong. If Fermi beats ATI Intel prices will increase like hell because AMD would be DOOMED. 

With AMD beating nVidia with an ok-ish margin which helps cover for their CPU losses, but nVidia still having Tegra & Ion unchallenged, there is a delicate balence between the 2 companies allowing both to survive.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

^^ Fermi architecture that is presented recently to media is going to be that of a premium product from nVidia. It is well set to take over fastest processor crown till ATI releases HD5870 X2. 

And don't get surprised if nvidia puts Fermi at insanely high price coz the amount of R&D done on Fermi is very high. It could very well be their own Nehalem. They started from a blank sheet for Fermi.

Biggest problem for NVidia is the amount of time that ATI has to cash in on their own dx11 product line. ATI can cut the prices at any time they want and this could very well destroy Nvidia's chances to gain supremacy in market.

I am looking for more info on dx11 cards from nvidia that are going to be priced under 300$ coz that's where the market is and there is absolutely no info on what they have in bag.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a feeling there is more from AMD/ATi left than just the HD5870.....i mean on the single gpu segment..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I have a feeling there is more from AMD/ATi left than just the HD5870.....i mean on the single gpu segment..


Yeah. They will be moving completely from 55nm to 40nm manufacturing technology soon, which will result in the phasing out of HD4000 products. This means they will soon fill the low end segment with several new GPUs. Meanwhile, during the phasing out process, there will be loads of price cuts on them making them good buys for people who don't need DirectX 11 and OpenCL support.

And when the new fab is matured, HD5890 or if its even more matured, HD5900 series will come out after about 9 months.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

^If Fermi beats ATI, then ATI can lower prices, as desii rightly said. Now ATI has enough time to cash in on the 5xxx series. ATI will definitely go on to lower prices to make sure that nvidia has no breathing space to cash in on their newest architecture. So, profit margin of nvidia will decrease or sales of nvidia will decrease. Both mean gain for ATI in the long run.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

also, experts predict that PC graphics will be ruled by Intel and ATI in the future and nvidia may move to other areas like mobile devices, professional graphics etc.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 19, 2009)

that appears to be. even with fermi , they are spending large portions of silicon for GPGPU ,  ieee standard floating point operations at high speed among many others which will have little use for gamers.

In my opinion , this maybe happening a bit too soon. Intel is yet to enter the gaming graphics market. For end-users , it is beneficial if we have a 3 way competition for a while before nvidia goes out. Otherswise , we're going to see atleast a year of insane prices. More than fermi , its going to be its sub 250$ derivatives that will dictate prices of both nvidia and ati cards for the year to come.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> The XFX 9600GSO is better compared to the GT220 in price....performance...and for HTPC at 4.5k...HD4670 rocks....bad one nvidia..



Yup GT210 and GT220 is nothing but some showpiece of DX10.1 based GPU from them


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

^^it may  be early but remember that in these corporates, things move very slowly and company that has a headstart will have better chance of capturing the market. We have seen it with Apple (digital music), Microsoft (OS), Nokia (cell phones in India).

And i do think that it is a good move. Today or tomorrow, Intel and AMD are going to kick nvidia out of PC mainstream graphics. Look at the downfall of their market share in IGP.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2009)

One update in Phenom II pricing. The Price of *Phenom II 955 is now 10.5k and 965 is 12.6k*. I visited Chandni Chalk, the computer market of Kolkata last Friday and found out the update. It is also reflected in Deltapage.com site.
*Price of Athlon II X4 620 is 5.1k*


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Cilus said:


> One update in Phenom II pricing. The Price of *Phenom II 955 is now 10.5k and 965 is 12.6k*. I visited Chandni Chalk, the computer market of Kolkata last Friday and found out the update. It is also reflected in Deltapage.com site.
> *Price of Athlon II X4 620 is 5.1k*



Phenom II 955 @ 10.5k is reasonable. Athlon II X4 620 is great.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

AMD released 8 new Athlon II processors (dual, tri and quad cores). check CPU/chipset channel thread in technology news section for more info.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^I saw that one. Looks like AMD wants to conquer the low end market till Intel launches the new architecture.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 20, 2009)

Update you won't believe: In a shop in Yelahanka, Bangalore, Sapphire HD5770 sells for Rs. 7000 + tax. Atleast that's what a friend who works there reports.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

am sure that he got confused between HD4770 and HD5770


----------



## tkin (Oct 20, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Update you won't believe: In a shop in Yelahanka, Bangalore, Sapphire HD5770 sells for Rs. 7000 + tax. Atleast that's what a friend who works there reports.


Indian price lower than USA counterparts!!! And here I am staring at Sony DSC-H20 camera webpage thinking wth is there a 6k difference in price.

NEVER POSSIBLE.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^it may  be early but remember that in these corporates, things move very slowly and company that has a headstart will have better chance of capturing the market. We have seen it with Apple (digital music), Microsoft (OS), Nokia (cell phones in India).
> 
> And i do think that it is a good move. Today or tomorrow, Intel and AMD are going to kick nvidia out of PC mainstream graphics. Look at the downfall of their market share in IGP.



First of all don't count me as a fanboy 

That's not a good move IMO. When AMD cpu's was performing lower than intel cpu's you bought athlon X2 7750BE cpu  and you told somewhere in forum that you bought it coz if no one buys amd cpu intel will reign alone and that's not good thing 

It's not that Intel and AMD can kick nvidia out from market. I think they will survive anyway 

When C2D cpu's was a main stream product in the market amd was not have any equivalent cpu in the market from amd. AMD launched 1st generation of phenom cpu's and that was a failure. In graphics segment both HD2xxx and HD3xxx series lags behind nvidia gpu's There was some speculations that AMD will get out of the market but amd survived that situation by introducing 2nd generation of Phenom II cpu's and HD4xxx series though it performs slightly lower than nvidia gpu's.

Now you can see AMD reigns in budget cpu segment but if you want pure performance then intel is still the best with their core i7 cpu's. So is amd is going to stop making high end desktop cpu's ?

Nvidia's market share in IGP mobo segment may be falling but they are doing well with ION based products. AMD is making their own IGP chipsets and intel has not licensed any other manufacturers to make chipsets for core ix series cpu's. That's why the green devils market sahre in IGP segment has fallen but I'm sure that the green devil will hit back with their DX11 based gpus


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ I am not considering that as fanboy talk. now, problem is that nVidia is taking a completely different route for their next gen h/w. 

*www.tomshardware.com/news/Nvidia-GPGPU-GPU-DirectX-ATI,8687.html

now, if that works out, it will be good for them and if that fails, they will be in serious trouble coz ATI came out with dx11 cards well in advance. Remember xbox 360? This console was released a year earlier than PS3 and was made affordable to everyone by the time PS3 got out. and it took 3 years for Sony to get higher sales numbers (monthly number) and that happened last month. PS3 was supposed to be lot more powerful but the problem was the price. It had lot of new things like FullHD out and bluray drive onboard, extremely powerful cell processor. But it fell flat. now, I am seeing the same thing with Nvidia.

now, nvidia is making the same mistake here. They are making us wait and wait has become too long. Now, there are rumors that nvidia is not going to release any dx11 or next gen GPU for another few months. By that time, ATI would've made hefty amount on their own DX11 arsenal. And they will be ready to make nvidia choke by putting up aggressive pricing unless unless nvidia brings out something that can shake up the industry (which I don't think is going to happen).

now, only way for nvidia to get good sales is by going in with aggressive pricing (and keeping the margins low) and that will seriously hit the R&D costs. And if ATI goes even more aggressive, nvidia will be in trouble.


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^Yes, exactly what I had said earlier too. Nvidia better come out with its next gen card soon, else its gonna have to struggle. GFX card market is unlike the Console market. Every 2 months or so we see a new card, but consoles pop up once in years. So, before nvidia has time to cash in on its next gen card, ATI's next next gen card can pop up at the speed at which they work. Nvidia better hurry, else, its trouble for them.


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 21, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Update you won't believe: In a shop in Yelahanka, Bangalore, Sapphire HD5770 sells for Rs. 7000 + tax.



WTH: Are you really sure? Should be a mistake IMO. Chk again.


----------



## arnold991 (Oct 21, 2009)

Where can I get " Corsair TR3X6G1333C9" for the lowest price ? Here its mentioned as 7.8k but where can one get it at the aforementioned price ?


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 21, 2009)

arnold991 said:


> Where can I get " Corsair TR3X6G1333C9" for the lowest price ? Here its mentioned as *7.8k* but where can one get it at the aforementioned price ?


3 X 2gb kit or 2 X 2GB kit???


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

@ *arnold* Try www.lynx-india.com, www.theitwares.com or www.primeabgb.com


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^ I am not considering that as fanboy talk. now, problem is that nVidia is taking a completely different route for their next gen h/w.
> 
> *www.tomshardware.com/news/Nvidia-GPGPU-GPU-DirectX-ATI,8687.html
> 
> ...



Thanks, You haven't considered me as a fanboy. I just don't like to be called a fanboy. 

I had read that news on Tom's hardware before. But after that some specs of their DX11 just came out ( though not officially ). From specs fermi looked good enough but the only actch is their is no clear release date yet.

I too second your view that ATI has already began to flood the market with DX11 GPU and Nvidia has none in the market and the waiting long time for gpu will decrease it's market share and impression too. So the only way they can get on right track is by introducing high performer gfx cards with rock bottom pricing to stay in the race. Otherwise it will be very hard for the green devil.

But I think ( read guess ) nvidia will release a whole range of DX11 based cards from low profile to high end with some DX11 based game and they will do it just to show how their DX11 GPU performs in DX11 games as many are not going with DX11 cards who has budget upto upto 13K. At that price range old DX10 based cards are more VFM that DX11 cards. The only powerful dx11 cards are HD5850 and HD5870. Let's see what nvidia is going to do to take out those 

& here's some news about the release ( and more info ) date of fermi 

*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15784/34/
*xtreview.com/addcomment-id-10285-view-NVIDIA-fermi-card-expected-release-date.html
*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/16029/1/
*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/16048/1/


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks for the links. yes. nvidia may launch fermi by end of 2009 but the real launch with full production flow may not happen till February and I don't think they will launch top to bottom lineup in single shot as they and amd are facing problem with 40nm manufacturing process. 

Also, from what I see, the top end fermi will definitely be faster than HD5870 and even if amd releases HD5870 X2, it will be on a different level as it will be a monstrous card on power and price. 

now, if we forget about the top end card, ATI has three more cards that are currently raking in huge margins for ATI. HD5750, HD5770 and HD5850. and HD5850 has been a hot selling card. 

also, HD5850 and HD5770 are out of stock at amazon which shows how fast these cards are moving in the market. 

Now, remember the situation of ATI when nvidia was making merry with 8800GT and 8600GT? ATI had to bring out HD4850 and HD4870 to the market at very aggressive pricing. In that case, ATI bombarded the market with HD4xxx cards and every single card edged out it's competition. 

Similarly, if nvidia want to get any upper hand, they need to bombard the market with products that cost less than the competition and perform lot better. This anyways is not going to happen soon and it looks like by the time nvidia bring full range of cards to the market, ATI may be ready with upgrades


----------



## Cilus (Oct 22, 2009)

> thanks for the links. yes. nvidia may launch fermi by end of 2009 but the real launch with full production flow may not happen till February and I don't think they will launch top to bottom lineup in single shot as they and amd are facing problem with 40nm manufacturing process.
> 
> Also, from what I see, the top end fermi will definitely be faster than HD5870 and even if amd releases HD5870 X2, it will be on a different level as it will be a monstrous card on power and price.
> 
> ...



That is absolutely right. Because of the delay, Nvidia's card has to be significantly powerful than Radeon 5870 with a attractive price tag. This seems very hard for Nvidia considering the amount of research has been done on Fermi. ATI called *Nvidia's architecture as a Paper Dragon.*
And after that release, ATI actually desn't have to even do anything to have a better Gfx card than that of Nvidia, don't forget about the X2 models. If a single GPU card is not enough, *a Dual GPU monster will surely outperform any of the Nvidia's offering.*


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

^Errr... that is, if Fermi is close to HD5xxx series. If Fermi is way better than HD5xxx, then the X2 will merely end up as a catch up.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 22, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Update you won't believe: In a shop in Yelahanka, Bangalore, Sapphire HD5770 sells for Rs. 7000 + tax. Atleast that's what a friend who works there reports.


Oops it was a case of miscommunication.

The price at which it would arrive at that store in a few months when Radeon HD4800 stocks were done was EXPECTED to be 7K.

THERE GOES ANOTHER DREAM


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 22, 2009)

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. @ 12.2k** - - HOLY COWS!!* *Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 10.5k *
> *Phenom II X4 945 3GHz @ 9.2k - - SWEET PRICE...*
> *Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 6.5k* - - -OMG SH&*>..
> *Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.2k - - CHEAPEST VALUE QUAD-CORE*





> Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 3.6k
> Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz @ 3.4K
> 
> 
> ...


Btw...tomorrow(23rd).....one person was born...exactly 16 years ago.........(guess who!)


----------



## tkin (Oct 22, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *MEGA UPDATE*
> 
> 
> Btw...tomorrow(23rd).....one person was born...exactly 16 years ago.........(guess who!)


Happy Birthday, wanted to post at midnight but got college fest tomorrow, stay happy and do post about any exciting B'day gift you get.

Update--> Guess I stayed awake long enough, Happy B'day.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2009)

@ desiibond, Cilus and Krow - Yup, Nvidia has the advantage to outperform ATI's 1st generation DX11 Gpu's as they already know how does ati's DX11 gpu's performing.

But when Nvidia finally releases their DX11 GPU ATI will bring out the HD5890 from their arsenal for sure.

And for ATI's Dual GPU X2 cards I think nvidia will sure bring out something like GTX295 ( which is fasest DX10 dual gpu on a single PCB ) which will bring the competition in right path but I guess all the real war will begin after the release of some good DX11 based games.

@ comp@ddict - Happy Birthday buddy  Wish you all the best


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

@comp@ddict , happy bday. thanks for posting the price update. .

@topgear , nvidia had the advantage .. but they're coming out a bit too late. ati would have made enough money by then. If they were to release their "fermi" in another 2 weaks , the advantage would have been to nvidia to tweak clock speeds so that their cards are faster at launch.

but now , rightly as u said , nvidia will have to go head to head with 5890..


----------



## arnold991 (Oct 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> @ *arnold* Try www.lynx-india.com, www.theitwares.com or www.primeabgb.com


Its 3x2 gb. In this thread its mentioned as 7.8k but I cant find it at this price.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 23, 2009)

*A very happy Birthday to you, **Comp@ddict. Wish you enhance our threads with your excellent knowledge in the coming days too.*

And TopGear, about Nvida Fermi, just outperforming ATI's offering could not be the solution alone, it need to be priced optimally too. And according to me it is very hard.
One of the most probable reason for Nvidia's delay is that what they thought about ATI's offering previously is shattered by the brute force of HD5870. SO they need to to put extra effort (Read money..) to make their card much powerful. But it is also increasing the price tag.

2ndly Dual GPU card release is not a practice for Nvidia. It is a practice of ATI for a long time. Nvidia is famous for releasing large single GPU cards. *Now releasing a Dual GPU card very sharply after the launch of their most powerful GPU may affect the Nvidia's market by delivering the message that their single GPU cards are not enough powerful*. But ATI won't be having that problem, because that time 5870 will be there for a long time. Now people can expect something new.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2009)

THank you sooo much guys....well..i got two gifts from my girlfriend(but the second one refuses to desert my mind for even a second)....all in all...it was gr8 fun at skol too.....


----------



## kbk (Oct 23, 2009)

@comp@ddict : Happy Birthday !

What do you guys think, which LCD TV @15k(+/-2) is better. I want to replace my old CRT TV which is at its last stage.

Samsung LA22B350F2 	@Rs14299
Samsung LA22B450C4 	@Rs16299.00
Samsung LA22B480  	@Rs16999.00 
Sony KLV-22T550A 	@Rs17299(is it worth)
price source:*www.gadgetsguru.in

OR

what about LG's LCD TV
M237WA @ MRP: Rs 17750
M227WA @ MRP: Rs 15750
price source: LG site

Please suggest if there is anything better. I can make marginal change in the budget, but not much; lower the better. 
Also this LCD TV is for entire family to be able to sit and watch together, so better performance is also a factor(like viewing angle, brightness, contrast....)


----------



## arnold991 (Oct 23, 2009)

Comp@ddict: pls tell me the source of 7.8k price of "Corsair TR3X6G1333C9 XMS3 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3-1333 Mhz RAM 1.5V" ? I deliberately need it since my dell pc supports only this model of ram.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

*arnold991* He forgot to update it it seems. You can get it for 8.8k @ *www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm

@ *kbk* Not sure which exact model is better, but look at LG/Samsung as usually they have good TV's. A relative has Samsung 22" and it is pretty good. Look at both @ a store and get one which you like in terms of price, picture quality and also freebies.


----------



## arnold991 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks bro for price but even Rahul is quoting it at 9.5k now. Better to buy 10gms of Gold than DDR3 at least for the present.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2009)

kbk said:


> @comp@ddict : Happy Birthday !
> Sony KLV-22T550A     @Rs17299(is it worth)
> price source:*www.gadgetsguru.in


m sorry but m not too well versed on these tvs..



arnold991 said:


> Comp@ddict: pls tell me the source of 7.8k price of "Corsair TR3X6G1333C9 XMS3 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3-1333 Mhz RAM 1.5V" ? I deliberately need it since my dell pc supports only this model of ram.


lynx-india.........their prices are rising.....


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

arnold991 said:


> Thanks bro for price but even Rahul is quoting it at 9.5k now. Better to buy 10gms of Gold than DDR3 at least for the present.


Well DDR3 prices are rising too it seems. Tell Rahul that his site is poorly updated.  Anyway, I suggest you wait till december as prices usually fall around then. Not sure if they will this time, but you wait for them to fall and grab them ASAP, like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2009)

kbk said:


> @comp@ddict : Happy Birthday !
> 
> What do you guys think, which LCD TV @15k(+/-2) is better. I want to replace my old CRT TV which is at its last stage.
> 
> ...


Okay, first of all, IMHO increase your budget to 22k as the best thing will come in that price.

*LG 26LU10UR *- 26" Jazz Atom
*www.in.lge.com/images/Models/26LU10UR_S.jpg

Something which you won't regret.

Dynamic Contrast Ratio of 60000:1
300W sound
You can play DivX videos by simply plugging in your pen drive into the TV's USB 2.0 port.


----------



## arnold991 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks krow bro, I will wait for the prices to fall. Bytheway, when this ram price was the lowest n how much ? I think may be around 4 months back but how much I dunno.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

*ico*, DCR is not what you should be showing to anyone as the first feature. Let that be secondary please. It is merely te difference between the brightest and darkest pixel in the TV, so typically a DCR of above 10000:1 should not even be noticeable to the human eye. 

*arnold991* Not sure when it was lowest as I am not using DDR3. But I think DDR3 prices will ony go down as it becomes mainstream. IMO currently it is still a premium product.


----------



## arnold991 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok krow, I hope Windows 7 will help it to become mainstream. :-/


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

^Hope more apps utilise the extra bandwidth provided by DDR3 RAMs. W7 has nothing to do with RAM technology.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Hope more apps utilise the extra bandwidth provided by DDR3 RAMs. W7 has nothing to do with RAM technology.


Somehow I think DDR3 is still an overkill for basic home and office users.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> *ico*, DCR is not what you should be showing to anyone as the first feature. Let that be secondary please. It is merely te difference between the brightest and darkest pixel in the TV, so typically a DCR of above 10000:1 should not even be noticeable to the human eye.


I know about that but you can surely see the difference when comparing two TVs simultaneously. And I'm not saying it as the first feature. It's how the things popped up from my head. LED-backlit LCD TVs are expensive just because their picture quality seems to be high from a naked eye while comparing which is actually because of their high DCR.

And that TV has everything from right size to right feature set.

Secondly, the other option which he can consider is the smaller brother of the TV, I suggested. *LG 22LU10UR - *22" Jazz Atom
It should be around 18k, I think.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

tkin said:


> Somehow I think DDR3 is still an overkill for basic home and office users.


Well, the performance difference between DDR2 and DDR3 is not that great anyway, unless you consider SiSoftware Sandra. The cost of DDR2 and 3 is similar, so DDR3 is the way to go. Higher latency, yes, but performance is equal and DDR3 will be mainstream soon.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> Well, the performance difference between DDR2 and DDR3 is not that great anyway, unless you consider SiSoftware Sandra. The cost of DDR2 and 3 is similar, so DDR3 is the way to go. Higher latency, yes, but performance is equal and DDR3 will be mainstream soon.


Also consider the lower power consumptions of DDR3.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

^Yes, you get my drift. At a lower price, like 1k for 2GB DDR2, I would always recommend DDR2. But now, DDR3 is the way to go for all.


----------



## kbk (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Krow, ico and all for helping out here !

That LG Jazz Atom is really awesome !
But you know budget is a constrain, as you can see in my siggy that I may have to buy a new pc(playing a waiting game)...
@ico: LG 26LU10UR - where is it available for 22k.

Also I noticed that almost all the LCD TV's, even though HD ready, are only 1366x768p, even the IPS LCD TVs(including LG Jazz Atom 26in). 
Very expensive ones are having 1980x1080.

In LG Jazz Atom  series the 26in uses IPS panel but 22in does not. So will this 22in be as good as the 26in IPS one?

and why there are no 24in LCD TVs. 22in are affordable whereas 26in have good feature/performance. If there would have been 24in then that could have had best of both the world(dreaming...)

I know that IPS has better viewing angle, but sites are listing 178/178(degree), is it true? I thought 170 degree is max.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2009)

^^Get the 26" one...and dont look at 170 or 178 degre viewing angle...no one in the right mind anywayz watches TV from such an angle...

*UPDATE
*


> Gigabyte MA785GPMT-UD2H @ 8.4k
> *MSI 785GN-E65 @ 5.7k*
> MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k


*All DDR3 boards 785G chipset*


> *Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14k
> Core i7 i860 2.8GHz @ 14.5k
> *
> *Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 11.2k*
> ...


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thx for the updates comp@addict.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

kbk said:


> That LG Jazz Atom is really awesome !
> But you know budget is a constrain, as you can see in my siggy that I may have to buy a new pc(playing a waiting game)...
> @ico: LG 26LU10UR - where is it available for 22k.


Where do you stay?


> Also I noticed that almost all the LCD TV's, even though HD ready, are only 1366x768p, even the IPS LCD TVs(including LG Jazz Atom 26in).
> Very expensive ones are having 1980x1080.


What is the viewing distance for the TV? Primary usage? Movies? Games, Channels?


> In LG Jazz Atom  series the 26in uses IPS panel but 22in does not. So will this 22in be as good as the 26in IPS one?


Depends on what you need. Yes, 26" will have better picture quality AFAIK.


> I know that IPS has better viewing angle, but sites are listing 178/178(degree), is it true? I thought 170 degree is max.


This doesn't matter really. Check out viewing angles yourself in stores. I see on mine and it really is watchable at all the widest angles.



comp@ddict said:


> ^^Get the 26" one...and dont look at 170 or 178 degre viewing angle...no one in the right mind anywayz watches TV from such an angle...


I think OP has a budget, how can he get the 26" when some 22" models are overkill for his budget?


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 17k
Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 25k
Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.1k
Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 11k


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

topgear said:


> Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 17k
> Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 25k
> Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.1k
> Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 11k


Its still tooooooooo much. That 5750 is a total flop.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 25, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. @ 11.6k
> * *Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 9.1k *
> *Phenom II X4 945 3GHz @ 8.5k*
> *Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 6.4k*
> ...


from new site added www.deltapage.com


> *Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 17k*
> Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 25k
> Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.1k
> Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 11k


Guys...a surprise is coming ahead....a new section to this thread....(yes)..


----------



## spikygv (Oct 25, 2009)

when will this thread get stickied ? 

comp@ddict is updating the thread non-stop.
Not that it needs sticking , but it deserves it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2009)

@ tkin - Yup, It's still overpriced compared to the performance it offers 
BTW, it performs well in DX11 only so we may find some value in it ( though the point remains - any single DX11 game - anyone ? ) 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1174521&postcount=252


----------



## kbk (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> Where do you stay?


Mumbai



> What is the viewing distance for the TV? Primary usage? Movies? Games, Channels?


Primary=Channels, Secondary=Movies from USB drive.
Viewing distande is 6 to 10 feet. you know small space n already have a seperate space for TV(corner of a room and about 5 feet from the floor) change in space is not an option.



> Depends on what you need. Yes, 26" will have better picture quality AFAIK.


Indeed 26" are better. As suggested by you guys I went to the store to check it personally, and got more confused.
Saw LG, Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, Toshiba, Benq, videocon and LLOYD(I think new company)
To my suprise, Panasonic and Sharp where by far way better than others in 26 and 32 (also in higher sizes).



> This doesn't matter really. Check out viewing angles yourself in stores. I see on mine and it really is watchable at all the widest angles.


Which one do you own, probably model no. and price (and resolution too please, if you dont mind)




> I think OP has a budget, how can he get the 26" when some 22" models are overkill for his budget?


deep breath.... yes budget started from 15K(not exactly;ok dont laugh  actually started from 8k for Slim TV. but when I saw that its not that slim as compared to what I have now. And if I increase my budget to 15k I can go for LCD TV like LG M237WA) inclreased by 2k and now you friends are asking to further increase 

Why I am stressing on viewing angle?
LCD TV will be kept at a height and will also be watched by sitting on the floor which will make horizontal as well as vertical(downward angle).
I have noticed that, when seen from vertical downward angle, LCD screen appear as negative to almost black. This problem is not there in panasonic at all and to some extent in Sharp, which are not falling in my budget.

Also checked the LG's M237WA Full HD(1920 x 1080) whereas, all others were (1366x768 ) .As this one was on diff. floor(section) could not compare it with other LCD TVs. 
what do you guys think about M237WA?

----
forgot to mention about the Samsung JAZZ...
26" was not there but 22" was. but it did not impress at all, viewing angle also not good.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

kbk said:


> Mumbai


Good, no worries about lack of stores then. Look at Alfa, Vile Parle West for lower rates.


> Primary=Channels, Secondary=Movies from USB drive.
> Viewing distande is 6 to 10 feet. you know small space n already have a seperate space for TV(corner of a room and about 5 feet from the floor) change in space is not an option.


Pretty basic needs. Even 22" shall do these with nice picture quality. IMO 10 feet is the minimum viewing distance for 32" TV's, so they are out of the picture already. 26" would be near the sweet spot, but I still say that for your needs 22" are pretty good. If you want to, then go for the 26", but no need for a 32".


> Indeed 26" are better. As suggested by you guys I went to the store to check it personally, and got more confused.
> Saw LG, Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, Toshiba, Benq, videocon and LLOYD(I think new company)
> To my suprise, Panasonic and Sharp where by far way better than others in 26 and 32 (also in higher sizes).


Picture quality perceived is different from eye to eye sometimes. Often I can see blurs in a monitor that not many others notice. So choose as per your needs. Among those two, I would choose Panasonic.


> Which one do you own, probably model no. and price (and resolution too please, if you dont mind)


LG 26LH20 @ 20.7k after exchange with old CRT 14" for about 1.5k.


> deep breath.... yes budget started from 15K(not exactly;ok dont laugh  actually started from 8k for Slim TV. but when I saw that its not that slim as compared to what I have now. And if I increase my budget to 15k I can go for LCD TV like LG M237WA) inclreased by 2k and now you friends are asking to further increase


No, I did not ask for further increase any time.


> Why I am stressing on viewing angle?
> LCD TV will be kept at a height and will also be watched by sitting on the floor which will make horizontal as well as vertical(downward angle).
> I have noticed that, when seen from vertical downward angle, LCD screen appear as negative to almost black. This problem is not there in panasonic at all and to some extent in Sharp, which are not falling in my budget.


For a height of 5 feet above ground as you said, I strongly suggest you avoid a downward angle. It harms eyesight to say the least. Please avoid such viewing angles.


> Also checked the LG's M237WA Full HD(1920 x 1080) whereas, all others were (1366x768 ) .As this one was on diff. floor(section) could not compare it with other LCD TVs.
> what do you guys think about M237WA?


Unless you plan to watch movies which are minimum 1080p, a 1366x768 resolution is as good as 1920x1080 IMO. The full hd gimmick need not be subscribed to by those who are not into watching 1080p movies.


> ----
> forgot to mention about the Samsung JAZZ...
> 26" was not there but 22" was. but it did not impress at all, viewing angle also not good.


Jazz is LG territory AFAIK, no clue about Samsung Jazz.


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2009)

Intel 80GB SSD ( SSDSA2MH080G1GC ) Rs. 15.8K - someone might be interested 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.8k

DFI LP UT X58-T3eH8 Rs. 19.3K
DFI DK UT X58-T3eH8 Rs. 15.3K

DFI LP UT P45-T2RS Rs. 10K
DFI BI P45-T2S Elite Rs. 7K

Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM @ 1.3k 
Transcend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz @ 1.3k
( note that ram prices on deltapage is too much high - all around Rs. 2K for 2GB DDR2 )


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^^^
Ram prices here in mumbai are too high now ..some 1.8k for transcend 2gb ddr2 .. these prices are from which city?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

looks like they are going to pull DDR2 out of the market. how are the production levels of DDR2 memory chips?


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^Check this out: 
*www.techspot.com/news/36688-dram-prices-still-on-the-rise-shortage-predicted-for-2010.html

*www.tgdaily.com/content/view/44391/135/


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

^thanks for the links dude. not gonna effect me as am not gonna upgrade till late next year 

heavy windows 7 prices, heavy memory prices and no pay rise. damn, this recession


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

Haha... Lol.  No upgrade for me either.  I bought 2 OCZ CL4 Titanium sticks for 1650 just when RAM prices rose. What a super deal.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ Actually you got the best deal 



yogi7272 said:


> ^^^^^
> Ram prices here in mumbai are too high now ..some 1.8k for transcend 2gb ddr2 .. these prices are from which city?



Tha'ts from a very well known shop from your city - *www.theitwares.com/


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 28, 2009)

<OFFTOPIC>


@topgear

dont you sleep at night?


----------



## royal (Oct 28, 2009)

can somebody help me here...

My older machine has *MSI 915G Neo2 Platinum mobo*...

It supports DDR2 400/533 RAM. Now all I am getting is crappy Hynix/Zion  and that too at a hefty price  . My current RIG has Corsair modules but sadly I am not getting 533 from Corsair  Seems all good brand like Corsair/OCZ/Patriot stopped making 533 long back 

Is there any store/shop out there from where I can get a decent deal? I am from Kolkata


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2009)

check with Amarbir (lynx-india) and Rahul (itwares)


----------



## royal (Oct 28, 2009)

well everywhere it starts from 667 at least


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 28, 2009)

Just want a quick suggestion: Is it worth to buy *Gigabyte Superb 460w *? Because I dont find any reviews by searching Google also.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

Depends on the system, but it is a good PSU. 80+ and active PFC, although it is overrated. Its actually more like a 400W unit. But its superb VFM @ 2.2k.


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont know how it is said as 80+ PSU. Whats the proof of this. Even on the official page, there is not anything written like that.

I am not just argumenting you, but everyone is saying it has 80+ efficiency. But whats the source of this information I dont know.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6527

This is where I saw it. I'll google more. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 29, 2009)

^^Yes, thats where I too saw. But it could be a marketing trick also. There's no other proof that its efficiency is 80+.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2009)

arsenalfan001 said:


> <OFFTOPIC>
> 
> 
> @topgear
> ...



I sleep at night. It's just that it's my habit to get up early in the morning from my childhood  say 4 A.M .


----------



## anuragingle (Oct 29, 2009)

Found a review for the Gigabyte 460w

Check it out

*www.behardware.com/articles/734-6/product-survey-7-power-supplies-for-less-than-45-euros.html


----------



## hemantpl (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Latest Hardware Prices!!!!*

Hi,

I have been searching for this speaker like crazy for about 5 months now, I have called all major dealers/ distributors in Pune, I even ordered them from rediff shopping but they canceled my order as they where out of stock, so please tell me where can I get them for your mentioned price, I will be really thankful to you.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

which speaker are you searching for?


----------



## hemantpl (Oct 31, 2009)

desiibond said:


> which speaker are you searching for?



Sorry forgot to mention, I am looking for Logitech X540 5.1 @ 4.2k, please if you know where can I get them please reply


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

^I don't think you will get that anywhere for 4.2k. Its minimum 5k AFAIK. Did you try www.primeabgb.com OR www.theitwares.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2009)

royal said:


> well everywhere it starts from 667 at least


You can underclock 667 to 533 and then run it at tighter timings to increase performance I guess...


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ That will not give any performance increment. coz the latency you can reduce would be only 1ns which does not justify the speed reduction of 134Mhz. For eg. I have tested running DDR2 800Mhz ( 5-5-5 ) ram at 890Mhz ( 6-6-6 ). The later speed is giving more performance. Also ram performance greatly depends on cpu


----------



## hellknight (Nov 2, 2009)

What's the current price of Kingston 2 GB DDR2 @ 800 MHz?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2009)

^^should be around 1.3k if I am right.


----------



## hemantpl (Nov 2, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^I don't think you will get that anywhere for 4.2k. Its minimum 5k AFAIK. Did you try www.primeabgb.com OR www.theitwares.com


Hi,

I know they cost 5.2K-5.6K the 4.2K price was mentioned in price-list on first page. I have tried both primeabgb and itwares, primeabgb dose not have them and itwares aren't responding. So please if anybody has any idea where I can get Logitech X-540 5.1 please reply


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 2, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *Logitech X540 5.1 @ 5.2k*


sorry--hadn't updated this for too long


> Biostar G41D-M7 @ 3.1k
> Biostar P43 TP43D2-A7 @ 4.3k


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ Can you not get those DDR3's to run at 1600Mhz..? It would be better. 

What are the EPP settings for those sticks..?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2009)

hemantpl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know they cost 5.2K-5.6K the 4.2K price was mentioned in price-list on first page. I have tried both primeabgb and itwares, primeabgb dose not have them and itwares aren't responding. So please if anybody has any idea where I can get Logitech X-540 5.1 please reply




Those guys are more active in techenclave.com. Go to bazaar section of tech enclave and post ur requiremeng.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^should be around 1.3k if I am right.



All DDR2 ram prices hiked tooo much recently. So 2GB DDR2 800 MHz would cost between 2-2.5K.

In Kolkata 2GB DDR2 800 MHz Kingston costs Rs. 2150


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 3, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ Can you not get those DDR3's to run at 1600Mhz..? It would be better.
> 
> What are the EPP settings for those sticks..?


The performance inmprovement with a HD4890(from friend) at FULL HD is less than 1-2 fps in all cases...
I rather prefer 1333MHz at a lower voltage

even the CPU is at 1.1625V...now 1.17V(most stable...actually completely stable now)..

I get a load temperature of a freakin 37C only with Cinebench background...and the cpu cooler refuses to make any sound that my human ear can hear...

* UPDATE*


> *Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.8k
> *Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6R @ 18k
> 
> Gigabyte GA-G31ME-SL2 @ 2.4k
> Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L @ 2.9k



AS I SAID...there's a BIG SURPRISE UPDATE coming soon....


----------



## vishal (Nov 5, 2009)

I need price of the following

 cooler master elite 334 with  CM RS 400 PSAR- J3 PSU.......


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

^Should be about 2.6k. Get the Elite 335 instead of the 334 with the 400W SMPS. It has a power button which is easy to locate, even though I like my Elite 334 more.


----------



## kbnilo (Nov 5, 2009)

guys can u plz update the current price of the following items....
amd phenom II x2 550 black edition
amd phenom 2 x2 545
samsung syncmaster 2233sw-full hd lcd monitor
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H
ati radeon hd4670...thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2009)

Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 10.3k
Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 5.6k
Pentium Dual Core E5200 2.5Ghz @ 3.2k

Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.7K
Zotac GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7k
PowerColor HD4850 1GB GDDR3 @ 7.2k

PCI Graphics Card 
Zotac 6200A-PCi 512MB DDR2 Rs. 2.9K

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4k


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2009)

kbnilo said:


> guys can u plz update the current price of the following items....
> amd phenom II x2 550 black edition
> amd phenom 2 x2 545
> samsung syncmaster 2233sw-full hd lcd monitor
> ...



Why you did not check the 1st page of this thread ?? All prices except the mobo is quoted there.

The mobo you mentioned will cost you around Rs. 4.7K


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

^Better mobo for him should be MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k, unless he already has DDR2 RAM.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2009)

I just replied him what he wanted to know but I have not suggested anything 

BTW, you are right. If he already has not DDR2 Ram he should go with a DDR3 ram based mobo as there is hardly any price difference between DDR2 and DDR3


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol.. yeah , but even I didn't say that you suggested anything.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 7, 2009)

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.9k
> Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.8k*





> *
> Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 10.3k*
> 
> Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 5.6k
> ...


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

Where is DDR2 RAM available for 1.3k? All over Mumbai, its 2k.


----------



## kbnilo (Nov 7, 2009)

is a 16:9 aspect ratio lcd monitor good for gaming? I've heard that 16:10 is better for gaming...also nowadays 16:9 are getting more common
so should i get a 16:10 or 16:9 monitor


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2009)

@ comp@ddict - Buddy DDR2 800 MHz ram price hiked a lot.. In kolkata it's around 2.2K and corsiar is around 2.6K

@ kbnilo - It depends upon resolution mainly. Mention your budget ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2009)

*UPDATE*

guys, i've removed DDR2 ram prices from the list because they are just too unstable at the moment


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2009)

kbnilo said:


> is a 16:9 aspect ratio lcd monitor good for gaming? I've heard that 16:10 is better for gaming...also nowadays 16:9 are getting more common
> so should i get a 16:10 or 16:9 monitor



whatever you get, your eyes get used to that aspect ratio real quick. get one that is cheaper among Dell and Samsung. 

if possible do take a demo in stores like e-zone and x-cite.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2009)

*Zotac GTX260 896MB GDDR3 @ 9.3k*


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

What an update! Assuming that its the Core 216 edition (of course!)... Bye bye 4870!


----------



## kbnilo (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks desibond...i think i will get a samsung


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> What an update! Assuming that its the Core 216 edition (of course!)... Bye bye 4870!


Yup, that's the core 216 version but it comes with stock speeds without any game bundle....but who really cares for a bundled game when you can tame this powerful beast at such a low price


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup, that's the core 216 version but it comes with stock speeds without any game bundle....but who really cares for a bundled game when you can tame this powerful beast at such a low price


We know very well how to get a bundled game from elsewhere anyway!


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ Yup 

BTW, Here's some update on external portable HDds ( All of them don't need any extrenal power ) 

iomega 320GB 2.5" 3.4K
Seagate Free Agent Go 320GB 3.7K
Segate Free Agent Go 250GB 3.3K
seagate Free Agent Go 500GB 5.2K
Transcend USB Storejet 320GB 3.3K
WesternDigital My Passport Essential 320GB 3.3K 
WesternDigital Passport Essential 500GB 5K My


----------



## arnold991 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have 4850. Should I go for 5850 or wait for GT300 with no surety of release date ?
Any Cabinet under 6k which can accommodate 5850 and have min 4 USB Ports in front ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

CM690 is one of the best cabbys under 6k. Not sure about the USB ports though.


----------



## monkey (Nov 11, 2009)

CM 690 has 2 USB ports, 1 eSATA and 1 Firewire port.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2009)

@ arnold991 - As far as I know zebronics Bijli only has four front USB ports 
But CM690 with only 2 front USB ports is the best cabby you can get under your budget.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2009)

arnold991 said:


> I have 4850. Should I go for 5850 or wait for GT300 with no surety of release date ?
> Any Cabinet under 6k which can accommodate 5850 and have min 4 USB Ports in front ?



absolutely no need to jump to dx11 bandwagon now. wait till the prices tumble.


----------



## arnold991 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys for the reply but I am still not able to find Cabinet of a reputed make having 4 USB Ports in front.

Anyone else having some idea regarding it then kindly help.


----------



## arnold991 (Nov 13, 2009)

"CoolerMaster Storm Scout" has 4 usb ports in front. 

But question it will be accommodate which one of the cards; 5850 - 9.5", 5870 - 10.75", 5890 - 13.75" with 2 Hdds ? 

If there are any other models then pls tell me ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2009)

CM Storm Scout is a Full Tower ATX which means it should be able to take any GPU available in the market today.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2009)

***THE MAHA-MEGA UPDATE***


> *External HDDs*
> Transcend USB Storejet 320GB @ 3.3K
> iomega 320GB 2.5" @ 3.4K
> 
> ...





> *Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 2k*
> *Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k*





> *XFX HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 17k*
> *Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 17.4k*
> Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.9k
> Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 9k
> ...


*NEW SECTION*


> *PRE-Configured PCs*
> 
> *Config #1*
> Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 6.4k
> ...


Hope u enjoyed this post!!!!

EDIT - Updated the Cabby


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2009)

superb. having configs mentioned is a awesome. nice work buddy


----------



## spikygv (Nov 13, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ***THE MAHA-MEGA UPDATE***
> 
> 
> 
> ...



athlon x4 620 with radeon 5850 ? dont you think the proccy might pose a bottleneck ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2009)

thnx desiibond



sagargv said:


> athlon x4 620 with radeon 5850 ? dont you think the proccy might pose a bottleneck ?


I'm using it right now...and at FULL HD, the game prefers GPU over CPU, and if the procc is a quad core, it doesn't make much of a difference.


check some reviews of different processors with a video card like HD4890/GTX285..

at FULL HD, all quad cores in almost all games(except one or 2 heavy cpu dependent ones) run at the same fps...


----------



## arnold991 (Nov 13, 2009)

Storm Scout is a mid tower ATX Cabinet. 

Guys, is there any Full Tower under 6k ? or say under 7k.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 13, 2009)

How much is the cost of Anten 902 and Antec 300 Illusion PC Cases in Indian Market. I tried searching for Antec PC Cases in Nehru place, but unable to find. Is there any good shop from where i can get Antec cases for reasonable rates??


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

^www.lynx-india.com

He will homedeliver to New Delhi.


----------



## arnold991 (Nov 14, 2009)

CoolerMaster HAF 932 - 9k
Gigabyte 3D Aurora - 7.5k

They are the two cheapest Full ATX Cabinets which I could find. 

Among them 932 has 4 USB in front but price above my budget i.e. 7k. Anything else ?


----------



## monkey (Nov 14, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the cost of Anten 902 and Antec 300 Illusion PC Cases in Indian Market. I tried searching for Antec PC Cases in Nehru place, but unable to find. Is there any good shop from where i can get Antec cases for reasonable rates??



Since you are based in Delhi you may try yantraonline.in. Check here: *yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=959
The price at their site is inclusive of shipping cost so ask them the price without shipping and you may get it for around 4k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2009)

@ comp@ddict - Thanks for the new section buddy


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 14, 2009)

monkey said:


> Since you are based in Delhi you may try yantraonline.in. Check here: *yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=959
> The price at their site is inclusive of shipping cost so ask them the price without shipping and you may get it for around 4k.


 

Thanks a lot dude. Does anyone know if *Antec 300 Illusion and Antec 902* are available in indian market? If yes, how much will it cost?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2009)

@ topgear - Welcome!

*UPDATE*


> *Biostar A785GE @ 3.4k*
> *MSI 785GN-E65 @ 5.6k*
> *Asus M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.8k*
> *Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7.6k*
> ...





> *Config #1*
> Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 9k
> Asus M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.8k
> GlacialPower 650W AA @ 4.7k
> ...


*
NEW Config #4*


> *Config #4*
> Athlon II X3 435 2.7GHz @ 4.3k (Worst case, will be updated with street prices ASAP)
> Biostar A785GE @ 3.4k
> 4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 3k - CANT BE MORE THAN THAT!!
> ...


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

DDR2 is for 4k for 2x2GB.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

that's improvement


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2009)

On 10th Nov
Canon Lide Sacnner @ Rs. 2850

On 11th Nov.
*BenQ G610HDA LCD Moinitor @ Rs. 4400*


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *
> Config #4
> *4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 4k
> *TOTAL = Rs. 37,900*





> *BENQ*
> 
> 
> *BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k*
> *BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k*




@ topgear, what size is that benQ monitor? and what's the cannon *Lide* scanner?


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2009)

That's canon Lide 100 scanner ( a flatbed document and photo scanner ) 
*www.canon.co.in/p/EN/141-Scanners/260-Flatbed/252-LiDE-100/

and the LCD is 16 inch ( 15.6 inch with 1366*768 resolution ) 
*www.benq.com/products/LCD/?product=1443&page=specifications


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Nov 16, 2009)

Are MSI P55-CD53 and MSI P55-GD55 available in India ? If yes, what are the prices.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 16, 2009)

Can any one TELL me the exact price of Benq G2410 and 2420 

Also tell me which one is better ...


----------



## tkin (Nov 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> [/LIST]
> @ topgear, what size is that benQ monitor? and what's the cannon *Lide* scanner?


Post a regular non gaming set @ 25k, a lot of people ask for it.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2009)

^^

Here I'm suggesting 

Config # Budget
Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
Biostar A785GE @ 3.4k ( Motherboard has integrated graphics )
2x 1 GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 2.4K 
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.2k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse Combo @ 0.8k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
VIP 400W Silver  or Zebronics 400W Platinum PSU@ 1.4k

TOTAL = Rs. 23.5

Note : 1.  If you think you will add a powerful GPU later then get Gigabyte Superb 460W PSU instead @ Rs. 2.2-2.4K

2. If you don't want to add a powerful GPU but wants to adda decent gfx card for casual gaming  then add Sapphire HD 4550 512MB DDR3

Sweet Deal....is not it 

Price Update 

*Sapphire HD 4550 512MB DDR3 @ 2700*


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Can any one TELL me the exact price of Benq G2410 and 2420
> 
> Also tell me which one is better ...



Model No : G2420HD 
Specifications : 
Screen Size : 23.6"W
Product Color : Glossy Black
Resolution : 1920x1080
Pixel Pitch : 0.276
Brightness : 300 cd/㎡
Contrast Ratio : 1000:1 (DCR 40000:1)
Response Time : 5ms/2ms(GTG)
Display Area : 531.36x298.89 (mm)
Display Color : 16.7 million
Viewing Angle : 170/160 (L/R;U/D) (CR>=10)
Input Signals : D-sub / DVI-D/ HDMI 1.3 / Headphone Jack
Horizontal Frequency : 20 - 83 (KHz)
Vertical Frequency : 50 - 76 (Hz)
Video Bandwidth : 210 (MHz)
Note : For More Details Please Check www.benq.co.in
Rs :11039/-


Model No : G2410HD 
Specifications : 
Screen Size : 24.0"W
Product Color : Glossy Black
Resolution : 1920x1080
Pixel Pitch : 0.276
Brightness : 300 cd/㎡
Contrast Ratio : 1000:1 (DCR 40000:1)
Response Time : 5ms/2ms(GTG)
Display Area : 531.36x298.89 (mm)
Display Color : 16.7 million
Viewing Angle : 170/160 (L/R;U/D) (CR>=10)
Input Signals : D-sub / DVI-D/ HDMI 1.3 / Headphone Jack
Horizontal Frequency : 30 - 83 (KHz)
Vertical Frequency : 50 - 76 (Hz)
Video Bandwidth : 25  - 205 (MHz)


there is no difference in specs of these two. my suggestion is to ditch both and get Dell S2409W for 13.5k.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Model No : G2420HD
> Specifications :
> Screen Size : 23.6"W
> Product Color : Glossy Black
> ...



Thanks yaar ! looking for DELL now 1K lacking


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, Dell S2409W is getting some really rave reviews from *Ethan_Hunt*, who now hates posting screenshots lesser than 1920x1080 (he thumbnails them though).


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

^^

The Dell S2409W might soon hit the EOPL cycle -- very soon. Grab it. It is not visible on the DELL India site any more.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

^^Same to you Mr. Asi(n)gh. Grab it soon along with your beast Q9550. Sell off the E7400 too.


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

^^
Man...that is an investment of 11K+13k = 24K....! Let's see.

I thought you spelt my name as ASIN...initially. He he. (Though she is pretty)


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

^ Of course you forgot to subtract the ~4k you can sell the E7400 for.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

I wish Dell U2410 was available in India. Hong Kong website has it for something around 22k.


----------



## dpuk (Nov 17, 2009)

whats the prices of SSD's in India and whats the price of Velocity Raptors?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

SSD's range from 22k to 36k for Intel. Velociraptors just above WD caviar blacks. Although the RE4's are more expensive. Say 8k.


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^ Of course you forgot to subtract the ~4k you can sell the E7400 for.



And the DELL 19" for 3.5K..!


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^
> 
> Here I'm suggesting
> 
> ...


Thanks , my friends sometimes wants one in this range.


----------



## dpuk (Nov 17, 2009)

What are the prices of the VelociRaptors desibond?
pleas tell prices and the capacities!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
What are the prices of the VelociRaptors desibond?
pleas tell prices and the capacities!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2009)

Raptors: *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=735


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 17, 2009)

By seeing the prices of LCD's, BenQ seems a real VFM.

(edit) @comp@dict
That Gigabyte Superb 460w PSU is not 80 plus certified. You are writing it 80+ with it everywhere.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 18, 2009)

Y does DELL S2409W very low contrast ratio ??? 

How is SAMSUNG P2350 compared Dell S2409W ???


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2009)

dpuk said:


> whats the prices of SSD's in India and whats the price of Velocity Raptors?



Intel 80 GB SSD	SSDSA2MH080G1GC is avialable @ only Rs. 15800



tkin said:


> Thanks , my friends sometimes wants one in this range.



Glad to help you ( and your friends ) out


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> SSD's range from 22k to 36k for Intel. Velociraptors just above WD caviar blacks. Although the RE4's are more expensive. Say 8k.



Which Intel SSD costs Rs. 22-36K. Can you mention the sizes ??


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Y does DELL S2409W very low contrast ratio ???
> 
> How is SAMSUNG P2350 compared Dell S2409W ???



S2409W has 1000:1 (typical) contrast ratio which is very very good for LCDs. don't get confused between dynamic contrast ratio and typical contrast ratio.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


saqib_khan said:


> By seeing the prices of LCD's, BenQ seems a real VFM.
> 
> (edit) @comp@dict
> That Gigabyte Superb 460w PSU is not 80 plus certified. You are writing it 80+ with it everywhere.



yes. it's not 80PLUS certified but it shows amazing efficiency in tests done and maintains 80+ efficiency most of the time.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 18, 2009)

[offtopic]Oh ho..so u've finally started blogging..just now visited..some of the font's color  is too light..I have to select it to read it..anyways...welcome to blogging   [/offtopic]


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mate.

corrected the font color issue.


----------



## monkey (Nov 18, 2009)

Sapphire HD5970 --> 39,500/-


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

monkey said:


> Sapphire HD5790 --> 39,500/-


Not needed, 2xHD5850 CF @ 34k should be able to handle any game easily.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

@ *monkey* Weird typo that, but its 5970 and not 5790.


----------



## monkey (Nov 19, 2009)

Oops!! Corrected..Thanx


----------



## yogi31286 (Nov 20, 2009)

"Transcend/Kingston 4GB Jet Flash Rs. 375"

I am from pune...
can u please suggest any Online site from which i can buy!!
or offline too..!


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

*Corsair Flash Voyager*

Corsair Flash Voyager 8GB Pen Drive - Rs.950
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


yogi31286 said:


> "Transcend/Kingston 4GB Jet Flash Rs. 375"
> 
> I am from pune...
> can u please suggest any Online site from which i can buy!!
> or offline too..!



www.lynx-india.com ( for hardwares/games/all IT Products )
*intencity.in/index.do ( for games )


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2009)

^^ Hey thanks for mentioning the gaming site


----------



## panu (Nov 21, 2009)

topgear said:


> On 10th Nov
> Canon Lide Sacnner @ Rs. 2850
> 
> On 11th Nov.
> *BenQ G610HDA LCD Moinitor @ Rs. 4400*



Can you please suggest any review about this monitor bcoz i want to buy this and i am seriously short of money, so going for a cheapo, any suggestions. i have a HD4850


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> *Sapphire HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.6k* (non-reference cooling)





> *Config #5*
> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
> Biostar A785GE @ 3.4k
> 4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 4k
> ...


Budget gamer...HD4850 wins because of the non-reference dual slot cooler over GTS250.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> Budget gamer...HD4850 wins because of the non-reference dual slot cooler over GTS250.



I dont think reference cooler is selling now ??


----------



## spikygv (Nov 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> Budget gamer...HD4850 wins because of the non-reference dual slot cooler over GTS250.



Can you give the exact model of the 4850 ? One of my friends is buying.

And is the dual slot cooler silent enough ? the reference cooler makes a good deal of noise at load.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 21, 2009)

What may be the best GFX card to buy around JAN in 5-6k

Is there any chances of DX11 cards like
HD4870 or HD57xx or HD58xx available in the price range of 5-6k in JAN


----------



## desiibond (Nov 21, 2009)

HD4870 is dx10 card. and yes, we will see an AMD's sub 100$ dx11 card by January.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2009)

> I dont think reference cooler is selling now ??


yes, all of sapphire's cards HD4850, HD4870(except HD4890) are by default fitted with vapor-x derivated coolers



> Can you give the exact model of the 4850 ? One of my friends is buying.
> 
> And is the dual slot cooler silent enough ? the reference cooler makes a good deal of noise at load.


According to this month's digit review, this cooler keeps load temperatures below 50C and in the same test HD4770 reached 52C and GTS250 a magnificent 65C........

So I bet the cooler is a good one...and about the modell...well it's the only HD4850 512MB  model available from sapphire...and by seeing the pic of the card on the box, u shud recognise it...it's this one anywayz..

**www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=0001&pid=220*


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> *Sapphire HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.6k* .



From where did you got this price? Any website? I want to know


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2009)

panu said:


> Can you please suggest any review about this monitor bcoz i want to buy this and i am seriously short of money, so going for a cheapo, any suggestions. i have a HD4850



The monitor's picture quality is very good and there is no no lag or ghosting while gaming. It has great picture color re-production, contrast and brightness but the only hitch is you will have to power on the monitor every time by pressing the power button of the monitor. The monitor comes with a 16A 240V power plug which is very large , fat and big so I have to use another power plug to to hook up this monitor with my ups. 

So if you are looking for a monitor for extremely low budget with great colors, contrast and brightness this would be your best bet


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> From where did you got this price? Any website? I want to know


It's higher...

*UPDATE*


> *Sapphire HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.9k*
> PowerColour HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.7k


*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7576
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2543


----------



## spikygv (Nov 22, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> yes, all of sapphire's cards HD4850, HD4870(except HD4890) are by default fitted with vapor-x derivated coolers
> 
> 
> According to this month's digit review, this cooler keeps load temperatures below 50C and in the same test HD4770 reached 52C and GTS250 a magnificent 65C........
> ...



thanks.

offtopic : yippieeeee! shifted to the new house. buying new pc in the coming week.


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> HD4870 is dx10 card. and yes, we will see an AMD's sub 100$ dx11 card by January.


I doubt that, with no competition and poor yields(50% at max) sub 100$ cards from AMD may be as late as feb/march.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2009)

But if Nvidia is going to release their DX11 budget GPU's earlier than feb/march  then ATI will release their sub $100 dx11 gpu's at the same time ( a wild guess  )

But I think your speculations is correct though coz nvidia will 1st start with their mid range and high end gpu's ( though not ultra high end ) to show off their DX11 gpu's power and later they will release budget DX11 sub $100 gpu's 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sagargv said:


> thanks.
> 
> offtopic : yippieeeee! shifted to the new house. buying new pc in the coming week.



Congrats ! for shiftting to a new house 

Best wishes for your upcoming new pc


----------



## vwad (Nov 24, 2009)

how much for core 2 duo/similar AMD processor and supported mobo with highest possible DDR3 RAM ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2009)

^^what exactly are you looking for and what is your budget?


----------



## vwad (Nov 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^what exactly are you looking for and what is your budget?



extensive video editing, home surfing, lots of softwares :awesome:

budget not an issue since it will be a gift from uncle  I just need to send the config to him


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ If budget is not an issue than get a core i7 extreme 975 based rig. This thing will be your best bet 



> Nvidia is auctioning off a custom-built "ultimate" gaming system on eBay. Company spokesperson Brian Burke told TG Daily that the machine was "hand built" by veteran case modder Richard "Darth Beavis" Surroz and is valued at over $10,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The price is only $4300 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1185539&postcount=305

Or else get AMD Phemom II X4 965 BE around Rs. 12K along with a MSI 790FX-GD70 around Rs. 10-10.5K


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2009)

1) Core i7 920: 14k or core i5: 10k or AMD Phenom II X4 965BE: 11k-12k
2) Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5: 18k (for core i7) or GA-P55M-UD2: 7.5k (core i5) or MSI 790GX-G65: 7.5k (for AMD Phenom II)

do remember this:

Core i7 fits only on LGA1366 socket and X58 chipset based motherboards (and need three RAM modules to make full use of triple channel DDR3 memory controller)
core i5 fits only on LGA1156 socket and P55 chipset based motherboards (needs two RAM modules to make full use of dual channel DDR3 memory controller)
Phenom II X4 fits on AM3/AM2+/AM2 socket based motherboards (780G/785G/790FX/790GX/740G chipset supported) (needs two RAM modules to make full use of dual channel DDR3 memory controller and also supports dual channel DDR2 depending on motherboard)


----------



## vwad (Nov 25, 2009)

awesome man desiibond 

thanks a lot


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> 1) Core i7 920: 14k or core i5: 10k or AMD Phenom II X4 965BE: 11k-12k
> 2) Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5: 18k (for core i7) or GA-P55M-UD2: 7.5k (core i5) or MSI 790GX-G65: 7.5k (for AMD Phenom II)


Right now the best options are:-

X4 620 / X2 550 + 785G
OR
i5 + P55

i7 is just too much and doesn't offer much of an improvement in gaming and everyday tasks and on top consumes 100W more on load(almost).


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

That's not applicable to someone with no budget concerns. Of course, with time, the improvements will increase. Just like with newer games 5970 has a greater margin of FPS gain over GTX295 as compared to older ones.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2009)

@ comp@ddict - I think the best combo for AMD platform would be Athlon II X4 620+790GX-G65 ( 790GX+SB750 ) coupled with DDR3


----------



## vwad (Nov 28, 2009)

all right now

one more small additional query

I need one cheap CPU also

quad core proc, mobo, AMD platform, any suggestion for budget of 11k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


topgear said:


> @ comp@ddict - I think the best combo for AMD platform would be Athlon II X4 620+790GX-G65 ( 790GX+SB750 ) coupled with DDR3



oh

will this come for 11k ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2009)

vwad said:


> all right now
> 
> one more small additional query
> 
> ...



Nope, it's a little bit more say around 12.5K ( Athlon II X4 620+MSI 790GX-G65-790GX+SB750 ) but worth every extra penny you will pay for it


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2009)

*UPDATE*



> *Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k 	*





> Sapphire HD5970 2GB GDDR5 @ 40.4k
> MSI HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6.9k





> *Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 4.8k*



Two major additions

one GPU, one CPU


----------



## Nithu (Nov 29, 2009)

> Sapphire HD5970 2GB GDDR5 @ 40.4k


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

^^that was expected  There is nothing that can challenge HD5970 right now and hence the price, it will come down to 30k once Fermi top end card is released


----------



## vwad (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot friends 

Got the smaller one as follows:

Athlon II X4 620
MSI 790GX-G65
790GX+SB750
2GB Transcend RAM

Got the bigger one as follows:
AMD Phenom II X4 965BE
Asus M4A78T-E
4GB Transcend RAM i.e. 2 X 2 GB sticks

Went out of budget for smaller one but hobbies dont have a price band, do they ? :redface:


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

^Get DDR3 RAM. Replace bigger one's motherboard with MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k or Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2009)

vwad said:


> Thanks a lot friends
> 
> Got the smaller one as follows:
> 
> ...



Do note that both of'em supports only DDR3 memory 



Krow said:


> ^Get DDR3 RAM. Replace bigger one's motherboard with MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k or Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k.



Don't you think 790GX+SB750 is better than 785G+SB710 ? 

7902GX+SB750 supports true CF but 785G+SB710 supports only hybrid CF with only HD3450/HD3470 gpu's. So going with 790GX+SB750 would be more future proof as it supports DDR3 memory also


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I figured that since CF is not much more than show-off, and overclocking is not everyone's need, 785G is better for many. Also cheaper. But yes, of course the 790 chipset is better other than onboard graphics. It would save him some bucks at almost no loss in performance, won't it. Also, the 785 DDR3 boards have 4xRAM slots.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2009)

^^Ejjactly. How many of us really need CF? A single GPU solution is always preferred over CF solution.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

^And it saves money on the PSU as well as the keeps the electricity bill low. What is the point of CF other than getting framerates as high as the sky, but not noticeable to the naked eye?


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2009)

CF has someit's own advantages like it's more future proof .. so a CF setup will really run those heavy gpu demanding future games.

And for some CF setup can save money - say 2x HD5850 can give more performance over a single HD5870.

As CF you just cannot say sli is also useless - but actually multi gpu setups are really useful - that's why all core i7 mobos supports multi gpu setup 

But for most users as you guys said CF does not mean that much but as *vwad* is going to get a rig from his uncle as a gift why not get a CF mobo with better chipset


----------



## spy king (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey, can someone post the current price of the Dell s2409w?

also, what would the price of A 500gig HDD be?

thanks!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

S2409W: 13.5k-13.8k
500Gig HDD: 2.3k-2.5k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> S2409W: 13.5k-13.8k
> 500Gig HDD: 2.3k-2.5k



Seriously Dell S2409 is horrible price still! 

Benq G2420 is 10.8 + tax !! 

Samsung P2350 is 11.2 + tax


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2009)

*Core i7 860 2.8 GHz @ Rs. 14.8K
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ Rs. 6.8K

Galaxy 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ Rs. 5.4K*


----------



## spy king (Dec 2, 2009)

@desiibond   Thanks! 

Would ya know the aprox price of Cat6 cable, and a crimper?


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2009)

^^Rs. 10/meter


----------



## Anorion (Dec 3, 2009)

@comp@ddict: Can you post alternates for the Intel procs as well?


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 3, 2009)

How much is the cost of ASUS P6T Deleuxe in Delhi?? Thats one of the best OCing Mobo for 1366 LGA platform


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

^I don't think it beats the EVGA X58 Classified.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ Yup, evga x58 classified is the enthusiastic level OCer board but other best mobos based on x58 are only pro level OCer mobo


----------



## rk (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi friends,
if i buy set of 100 pieces of blank dvdr by moserbaer[single layer]
[pack of hundred ],how much it will cost
and is their major differences in price of dvd -r and +r
thanks for any info


----------



## janitha (Dec 10, 2009)

rk said:


> Hi friends,
> if i buy set of 100 pieces of blank dvdr by moserbaer[single layer]
> [pack of hundred ],how much it will cost
> and is their major differences in price of dvd -r and +r
> thanks for any info



Better buy Verbatim. If you buy from a trusted dealer in Ebay and use discount coupons, you may get a 50 spindle for ~Rs.500/-.  I had bought them long back and had no problem so far. But a more reliable option is GOs from TE.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2009)

rk said:


> Hi friends,
> if i buy set of 100 pieces of blank dvdr by moserbaer[single layer]
> [pack of hundred ],how much it will cost
> and is their major differences in price of dvd -r and +r
> thanks for any info



Moserbaer costs around Rs. 600-650 for 50 pcs.
So the 100 spindle maybe a little chepaer say Rs. 1150-1200.

But, as janitha said verbatim will be a better option you find it around Rs.500 for 50pcs.


----------



## Rockstar09 (Dec 11, 2009)

i hav 5.5 k which GPU should i buy?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2009)

@Rockstar09

Increase budget to 6.5k and get HD4850 or GTS250. if you can't, get 9800GT.

btw, what SMPS?PSU do you have and at what resolution do you want to game?


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 11, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 965 -- 9800 (shipped)
                          955 -- 8800 (shipped)
                          925 -- 7700 (Shipped)


Source : The Other forum with name starting from E.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2009)

wow. when did this 925 release?


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 11, 2009)

dont know ....but i am using it on my office system  !!!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2009)

> wow. when did this 925 release?



Its true Desi. Even at a shop in Bhubaneswar, I found out one. Price was around 7.6k.
Even I was surprised.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2009)

it's a superb price for a Phenom II X4


----------



## Krow (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, the Phenom II X4 925 looks good. What's the clock speed and how is the power consumption?


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2009)

There are 2 phenom II X4 925's available . Default clock speed is 2.8 GHz.

One is C2 and another one is C3 rev.. They have TDP of 95W and Max temp of 71C.

The only diference is their voltage range. C2 has 0.850-1.425V nad C3 has 0.90-1.40V


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2009)

> There are 2 phenom II X4 925's available . Default clock speed is 2.8 GHz.
> 
> One is C2 and another one is C3 rev.. They have TDP of 95W and Max temp of 71C.
> 
> The only diference is their voltage range. C2 has 0.850-1.425V nad C3 has 0.90-1.40V



Thanks for the info Topgear. Actually Phenom II 925 is AM3 counterpart of Phenom II 920, like 945 for 940. But only problem is It is not a BE processor. In some sites like Deltapage.com, it is mentioned as BE but I checked some reviews and specification. All of them suggesting that it is a non-BE version


----------



## monkey (Dec 13, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> AMD Phenom II X4 965 -- 9800 (shipped)
> 955 -- 8800 (shipped)
> 925 -- 7700 (Shipped)
> 
> ...



Excellent pricing...especially when I am thinking of upgrading my rig.. 

BTW have u guys noticed the price difference on E and TE..I was just looking for the ATI 5xxx GFX card I would like for my new rig and found that prices offered at E is almost 1000/- cheaper than TE but still people are buying card from TE like mad.. beats me. I used to think that TE is the best place to luk for online deals...but I might change my opinion now.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2009)

Cilus said:


> Thanks for the info Topgear. Actually Phenom II 925 is AM3 counterpart of Phenom II 920, like 945 for 940. But only problem is It is not a BE processor. In some sites like Deltapage.com, it is mentioned as BE but I checked some reviews and specification. All of them suggesting that it is a non-BE version



Yup, forgot to mention buddy that the phenom II X4 925 is a AM3 counterpart and yes calming it as a BE is  ( as done by some tech shop sites ) very deceiving.


----------



## hrishi47 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello Guys, I just needed some suggestion about printers. I want to buy a new printer, and I think I'll go for HP but not sure about the model. I want an all-in-one printer (print-copy-scan). And the cost of per page should be minimum. And also it should give good photo prints & the cost of printer also must not be much high, it should be affordable not high end. So, any suggestions on any model of HP printers??


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> There are 2 phenom II X4 925's available . Default clock speed is 2.8 GHz.
> 
> One is C2 and another one is C3 rev.. They have TDP of 95W and Max temp of 71C.
> 
> The only diference is their voltage range. C2 has 0.850-1.425V nad C3 has 0.90-1.40V


What is the limit for 940BE ? On load I am doing 55 degrees on Intel Burn Test with one CM 120MM 90CFM 19DBA fan pushing and the stock CM Elite 334 fan pulling. I am on stock, How safe am I?


----------



## homo_sapien (Dec 13, 2009)

i dont know where to post it so i think its the best bet.
can u yell the prices of following cards
9500 gt, 512 mb ddr3
hd 4650, 512 mb ddr3(if available)
hd 4670 512mb ddr3
also please suggest the brands that should be preffered along with what would be the best place in delhi to buy it.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2009)

Didn't you check the first post of this same thread?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218


----------



## homo_sapien (Dec 13, 2009)

oh sorry . but are these prices for real as they seem quite low? and any brand to look for or definately avoid?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2009)

They are 100% real 

for nvidia, look for Palit, EVGA, Zotac and for ATI look at Sapphire.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2009)

hrishi47 said:


> Hello Guys, I just needed some suggestion about printers. I want to buy a new printer, and I think I'll go for HP but not sure about the model. I want an all-in-one printer (print-copy-scan). And the cost of per page should be minimum. And also it should give good photo prints & the cost of printer also must not be much high, it should be affordable not high end. So, any suggestions on any model of HP printers??



What's your budget ?? Do you prefer a inkjet or laser MFD ??



Krow said:


> What is the limit for 940BE ? On load I am doing 55 degrees on Intel Burn Test with one CM 120MM 90CFM 19DBA fan pushing and the stock CM Elite 334 fan pulling. I am on stock, How safe am I?



It's max thermal spec is 62C. So you are in safe limits


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> It's max thermal spec is 62C. So you are in safe limits



But for me 940BE i am going more than 70 deg on full load , more than 1 month 24/7 running , still good as going !!

also i told him "KROW" there is sensor fault


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ That might be but acc to their website it's thermal spec is 62C max.

*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=

BTW, Are you on stock cooler ??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ That might be but acc to their website it's thermal spec is 62C max.
> 
> *products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=
> 
> BTW, Are you on stock cooler ??



Asus silent knight - AL cpu cooler

I tried that one on Intel E7500 it OCed up to 4ghz with out any probs on 62 Full load ,
There is fault in mobo bios !


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 15, 2009)

*UPDATE*



> *Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ Rs. 6.8K
> Asus M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.7k*





> *Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. @ 10k*
> *Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 8.8k *
> *Phenom II X4 925 2.8GHz @ 7.7k*
> 
> Core i7 860 2.8 GHz @ Rs. 14.8K





> Galaxy 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ Rs. 5.4K
> *Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k*


Sorry for not coming OL soo mahy days...AIRTEL was giving me a headache thats y...


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Asus silent knight - AL cpu cooler
> 
> I tried that one on Intel E7500 it OCed up to 4ghz with out any probs on 62 Full load , There is fault in mobo bios !



Phenom II 940BE has TDP of 125W & if I'm not wrong you are running it at 3.7 GHz ??. So it will produce more heat as compared a c2d running at 4 GHz.

But as you are running that cpu without any prob beyond it's temp limitations there might be a possibility of bad sensors. Check your cpu temp using coretemp. That suppose to be read temps directly from cpu censors without using mobo sensors.

BTW, Here's Great News 



> *ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler
> New Rev.2 for Intel 1366, 1156, 775 and AMD AM3, AM2+, AM2*
> 
> • Compatible with Intel Core i7 and Core i5, as well as AMD sockets
> ...



Link : *www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_42&mID=304



> *Assumed date of arrival - 15-20 Days Max - By This Month End for Sure
> 
> Price - 1690/- - Special Pre-Order Price*



You need to be a TE member to avail this offer though 

For more infor Head over here : *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/preorder-arctic-cooling-freezer-7-pro-153065.html


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 16, 2009)

Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 - Rs.16,800 in SMC,NP


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 16, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 - Rs.16,800 in SMC,NP


 

Couple of weeks back MSI 5850 was SHARP 15K at SMC


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 17, 2009)

i'd love to buy the cooler.great deal


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 21, 2009)

*LATEST PRICES : STICKIED FINALLY!!!!

MAHA - MEGA UPDATE*


> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4.6k
> *Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 4.2k*





> *Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.8k
> *





> PEN DRIVES:
> 
> Kingston 4GB @ Rs. 470
> Kingston 8GB @ Rs. 800
> ...





> Logitech Z5500 Digital 5.1 @ 17.5k





> *Cooler Master Hyper TX3 @ 1.3k*
> Tuniq Propeller 120 @ 2.5k
> Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme @ 2.9k
> Coolermaster V8 @ 4.9k
> ...





> *Gigabyte GM6880 Laser Mouse @ 0.9k*
> Gigabyte GM6800 Gaming Mouse @ 0.75k
> 
> Razer Lycosa @ 4k
> ...





> *NZXT Tempest @ 6.3k*
> Nzxt Lexa Blackline @ 5.7k
> 
> Thermaltake Xaser VI Mx @ 6.6k
> ...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 21, 2009)

@comp@ddict: please do put up an Intel based sub40K entry, for fanboys.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2009)

Sub 40k intel gaming rig:

Core 2 Duo E8400  @ 8k or core2quad Q8300: 7.9k
MSI P43NEO-F @ 3.8k
Corsair XMS2 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM @3.5k-4k
Sapphire HD4850 1Gb: 7.5k
Samsung DVD burner: 1.1
Logitech k/b and mouse: 700 rs. 
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2.3k
Gigabyte Superb Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K
Samsung 2033SW 20" : 7k
APC 650VA UPS: 3k

Sub 40k Intel rig for HD playback:

Intel Core 2 Duo E7400: 5.3k
MSI P45-C51 : 5.5k or  MSI P43NEO-F @ 3.8k
Corsair XMS2 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM @3.5k-4k
Palit 9500GT: 3k-3.5k
Samsung DVD burner: 1.1
Logitech k/b and mouse: 700 rs. 
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2.3k
Gigabyte Superb Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.2k
Samsung 2233SW 20" : 9.2k
APC 650VA UPS: 3k
Logitech X-540 5.1: 5.5k
Creative Sound Card Blaster Audigy Value  : 1.7k-1.9k (if necessary)


----------



## Anorion (Dec 21, 2009)

^I donno too much about Hardware prices and specs, but can I edit this into the post up front? I would rather comp@addict do it... or can put it as a placeholder towards the end till Comp@addict does it. 
I know this config really does not make sense right now, but some people just refuse to get an AMD based system.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2009)

^^ But Desibond config is latest & best @ the budget of 40K (Intel based) .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2009)

Cosmetic Changes done to the first post...
Bolded stuff and unbolded others to reflect changes in market.


Anorion said:


> ^I donno too much about Hardware prices and specs, but can I edit this into the post up front? I would rather comp@addict do it... or can put it as a placeholder towards the end till Comp@addict does it.
> I know this config really does not make sense right now, but some people just refuse to get an AMD based system.


Just edit the post. Already this thread is co-maintained by me. You would be a welcome addition to the team


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz @ 8.7K* or Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 5.6k
> *MSI P43NEO-F @ 4.6k*
> Corsair XMS2 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM @3.5k-4k
> Sapphire HD4850 1Gb: 7.5k
> ...



Q8400 is only Rs. 8.3K but better get a Q8300 only at 7.8K 
MSi P43 Neo F is only Rs. 3.8K ( A best VFM buy IMO )
Zebronics Bijli without PSU is only Rs. 1.1K.

---------- Post added at 05:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 AM ----------

@ comp@ddict - Here's some updates 

*Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4 K*

Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 3.5k
Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz @ 3.2K

---------- Post added at 05:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 AM ----------

@ comp@ddict - Here's some updates 

*Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4 K*

Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 3.5k
Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz @ 3.2K


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^I donno too much about Hardware prices and specs, but can I edit this into the post up front? I would rather comp@addict do it... or can put it as a placeholder towards the end till Comp@addict does it.
> I know this config really does not make sense right now, but some people just refuse to get an AMD based system.



sub 40k Intel rig will only make sense when Intel pushes out those core i3's and core i5's. Till they it's AMD all the way. 

btw, those processors will be released on January 7th. 17 processors on same day.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2009)

hmm... ok, I agree, but a lot of people unfortunately still absolutely insist on an Intel system. Ah well. Let it be, it is actually better this way.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2009)

did some changes to the config. Added two configs. One is 40k rig for gaming and other is 40k rig for HD playback with a 5.1 setup.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 22, 2009)

Latest Updates :

*AMD Phenom II X4 965 (C3 Stepping) -- 9250/- Shipped

AMD Phenom II X2 550                     -- 4500/- Shipped
*
AMD Athlon II X4 620                       -- 4950 /- Shipped

Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H (DDR2 Based) -- 4400/- Shipped

Gigabyte MA785GM-UD2H (DDR3 Based) -- 5450/- Shipped

MSI 785G-E53 (DDR3 Based) -- 5450/- Shipped

MSI 790GX-G65 (DDR3 Based, CrossfireX Enabled) -- 6900/- Shipped

Asus M4A785TD-EVO (DDR3 Based, Crossfirex Enabled, 3 PCI Slots) -- 6900/- Shipped


Source : SMC International Online Representative.


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 22, 2009)

^^Awesome prices.

Adding:


> *Asus 4670 1 GB @ 4700 Bucks*


 Damn good price.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 22, 2009)

^4670 1 GB Available at SMC Online Rep for 4.5k Shipped.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> ^4670 1 GB Available at SMC Online Rep for 4.5k Shipped.


HD4670 can't even use 512MB what will you do with that 1GB ?
And its better to go for the much stronger 9600GT 512MB Instead which costs the same.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2009)

*UPDATE*


> MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k
> *MSI 790GX-G65 AM3 @ 6.9k*





> *Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3 @ 9.3k* - - -WOHOO
> 
> *Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5k* --> The _MOST_ VFM CPU ever ** even cheaper now
> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4.4k
> ...



I'll post a good INTEL mid-range-gaming rig of 35-45k budget soon guys...wait up for that...


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 22, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> HD4670 can't even use 512MB what will you do with that 1GB ?
> And its better to go for the much stronger 9600GT 512MB Instead which costs the same.



4670 just lags behind some 2-4 FPS compared to 9600GT. And then its power consumption is also low. So I think its better to go for 4670. And 9600GT costs some 200-300 bucks more also. And I didn't understood why you are saying "4670 can't even use 512MB".?


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> 4670 just lags behind some 2-4 FPS compared to 9600GT. And then its power consumption is also low. So I think its better to go for 4670. And 9600GT costs some 200-300 bucks more also. And I didn't understood why you are saying "4670 can't even use 512MB".?


It can't, its a long story actually, any nVidia GPU with less than 112 shaders and ATI GPU with less than 640 shaders can barely use 512mb RAM, if you want 1GB then 192(nV)/800(ATI) shaders is a must.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2009)

^^ So that would be GTX 260 from nvidia and HD4870 from ATI atleast 


@ *comp@ddict* - Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4K on deltapage


----------



## Anorion (Dec 23, 2009)

comp@ddict, this is a really, _really_ useful thread. It's something I have began referring to very frequently. Thank you, and topgear and thetechshopguy as well.
One common request I get is a 25K rig - does this even make sense?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea,we want to see a budget rig. for both Intel and AMD @25k or even cheaper.....


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2009)

Here it is:

AMD:

AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz: 3k
Transcend/Kingston DDR2 800MHz 2Gb: 1.8k -2.3k
Biostar A785GE : 3.6k
Western Digital 500Gb sata caviar blue: 2.5k
Zebronics Bijli cabinet with PSU: 1.5k-1.7k
samsung dvd writer: 1.1k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 700rs
Samsung 2033SW: 7.2k
Altec Lansing BXR 1121: 1.2k
APC UPS 500VA : 2.3k

Intel:

Intel Pentium Dual core E5200: 3k
Transcend/Kingston DDR2 800MHz 2Gb: 1.8k-2.2k 
Intel BLKDG31PR : 2.7k
Palit 9400GT : 2.1k -2.3k
Western Digital 500Gb sata caviar blue: 2.5k
Zebronics Bijli cabinet with PSU: 1.5k-1.7k
samsung dvd writer: 1.1k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 700rs
Benq G922HD 19" display: 6k-6.2k
Altec Lansing BXR 1121: 1.2k
APC UPS 500VA : 2.3k


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Here it is:
> 
> AMD:
> 
> ...



^^ Nice configs - but *The AMD mobo you suggested supports DDR2 only* - if I'm not wrong you made this mistake 2 times 

but I've got some suggestions 

For intel rig I think it would be wiser to get a G31 based mobo from some other 3rd party vendors such as asus ( P5KPL AM IN ), gigabyte ( GA-G31ME-S2L ) or MSI ( G31 TM P21 ) and their mobo is also cheaper around 2.3K or somebody can get ASUS P5N-MX which is based on Nvidia 7050 chipset - so a little gaming will do without any gfx card.

The left over money around Rs. 400 can be added with a the price of a 9400GT to get a 9500GT anyway. That will be prove more better 

For amd rig going with Asus M2N68-AM + ( around 2.3K ) and 9500GT 512MB GDDR3 around Rs. 3.3K - will be more fruitful in gaming.

So my suggestions goes like this  

AMD:

AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz: 3k
Transcend/Kingston 2 GB DDR 800MHz: 2K
Biostar A785GE : 3.4k ** /  Asus M2N68-AM + ( around 2.3K ) ( nvidia 7.25 chipset )*
Western Digital 500Gb sata caviar blue: 2.5k
Zebronics Bijli cabinet with PSU: 1.6k
samsung dvd writer: 1.1k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 700rs
Benq G922HD 19" display: 6.3k
Altec Lansing BXR 1121: 1.2k
APC UPS 500VA : 2.3k
* Palit 9500GT GfX card around 3-3.3K **

* Around 26K total

Intel:

Intel Pentium Dual core E5200: 3k
Transcend/Kingston DDR2 800MHz 2Gb: 2K 
Any G31 chip based mobos from Asus?Gigabyte or MSI around 2.3K/ Asus P5N-MX **
Western Digital 500Gb sata caviar blue: 2.5k
Zebronics Bijli cabinet with PSU: 1.6k
samsung dvd writer: 1.1k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 700rs
Benq G922HD 19" display: 6.2k
Altec Lansing BXR 1121: 1.2k
APC UPS 500VA : 2.3k
Palit 9500 GT Rs. 3-3.3K **

========================================================

** Any body willing not to use gfx card but wants a little bit of gaming should look for Biostar A785GE mobo for AMD and Asus P5N-MX for AMD without any gfx card.

Anybody wants HD movie Playback and a little gaming should opt for Biostar A785G for AMD and G31 chipset based mobo + powercolor HD4350 around Rs. 2K for intel. The Monitors to look for is :

BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LD Monitor @ 9.2k
Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.2k

Anybody wants Moderate gaming ( & HD movie Playback optional ) should opt for Asus M2N68 AM+ mobo for AMD and a G31 chipset based intel mobo along with a 9500GT


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for correcting AGAIN on DDR3 

Reason why I opted for 9400GT is that this rig is not meant for gaming and I wanted it to be strictly inside 25k, not a rupee more. And also had to stick to zeb vanilla PSU. For Intel G31 chipset is so weak that for HD playback, a dedicated GPU was necessary. 

Given the performance advantage that  AMD Athlon II X2 has over pentium dual core and minimal difference between 785G and 9400GT, I opted not to go for a dedicated GPU for AMD rig 

Also if I am correct,  nvidia 7050 is directx 9 and shader model 3 card. This is really really old and very weak chipset. and it can struggle to playback HD content.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Given the performance advantage that  AMD Athlon II X2 has over pentium dual core and minimal difference between 785G and 9400GT, I opted not to go for a dedicated GPU for AMD rig
> 
> Also if I am correct,  nvidia 7050 is directx 9 and shader model 3 card. This is really really old and very weak chipset. and it can struggle to playback HD content.



Yes the 780G and 785G can handle HD Content flawlessly.....
it can even manage to run crysis atleast @10-12fps....8)


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Thanks for correcting AGAIN on DDR3
> 
> Reason why I opted for 9400GT is that this rig is not meant for gaming and I wanted it to be strictly inside 25k, not a rupee more. And also had to stick to zeb vanilla PSU. For Intel G31 chipset is so weak that for HD playback, a dedicated GPU was necessary.
> 
> ...



Yup, I got your point.

I know g31 is weak at HD playback so I had suggested a HD4350 ( 2K ) which I think is enough to playback HD contents for non gamers.

Amd fans can get Biostar 785G mobo without any gfx card for HD playback.

The Asus P5N-MX  was suggested for those who wants normal DVD quality playback with a very little gaming as 7050 is a bit better than g31 in gfx performance.

A low priced g31 mobo coupled with a 9500Gt and Asus M2N68-AM + coupled with a 9500GT was suggested for gamers on a tight budget and for those who wants HD movie playback as well


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 27, 2009)

Anorion said:


> comp@ddict, this is a really, _really_ useful thread. It's something I have began referring to very frequently. Thank you, and topgear and thetechshopguy as well.



+1. Same here. I use it a LOT to bargain when buying real stuff and also to see if I am being ripped off anywhere.



> One common request I get is a 25K rig - does this even make sense?



Definitely does. I'm trying to build a 25k rig myself. Main thing about this sort of rig is learning to choose the components based on the purpose in hand and the upgrade cycle. Normally this is the typical budget of a family rig though it usually goes upto 30k.



saqib_khan said:


> 4670 just lags behind some 2-4 FPS compared to 9600GT. And then its power consumption is also low. So I think its better to go for 4670. And 9600GT costs some 200-300 bucks more also. And I didn't understood why you are saying "4670 can't even use 512MB".?



2-4 FPS make the difference between playable and non-playable.

200-300 bucks for 2-4 extra FPS on ANY card is awesome.

And By "4670 cant even use 512mb" I meant that it would just about manage to handle that much data which 512mb buffer stores. 1GB is wasted unless you are frequently using graphics with very large textures.


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2009)

Can someone tell me the price of Transcend mp860 ?


----------



## ritish (Dec 28, 2009)

friends pls help me with the best prices of the below in mumbai....

asus p5q-em 
ASUS P5Q-VM
SABERTOOTH 55i

processor - core 2 quad Q9550 
                 core i5 750


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 28, 2009)

Anorion said:


> comp@ddict, this is a really, _really_ useful thread. It's something I have began referring to very frequently. Thank you, and topgear and thetechshopguy as well.


Pleasure..



kanjar said:


> Can someone tell me the price of Transcend mp860 ?


sry i dunno abt it

*UPDATE*


> *Config #4
> *Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz @ 8.7K
> Biostar TP43E Combo @ 4.7k
> 4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 3.4k
> ...





> MSI HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6.8k
> *XFX HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 11.8k*
> 
> *Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.5k*
> ...


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 28, 2009)

ok, MetalHead Gautham, understood your point 

Adding some prices:



> *VIP Gold 400W @ 1.4 k
> VIP Gold 500W @ 2.2 k
> Asus EN9800GT 512MB @ 6k* (Dont know if this is a good price or not, but this is what I got locally)
> *Sparkle 9800 GT 1 GB @ 7.5* (This price surely seems high when I inquired locally)


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> ok, MetalHead Gautham, understood your point
> 
> Adding some prices:


That 9800GT for 7.5k is a joke, a HD4850 or GTS250 at same price blows it away. 9800GT for 6K is ok-ish in a way, only if the budget is strict 6k, cause @ 6.9k HD4850 is miles ahead.


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 28, 2009)

^^ Yeah...I too think that the price is high, but what can you do If one wants to buy locally only. I myself also ordered for Asus EN9800GT 512MB for 6k. I know this price is high, but I didn't wanted to purchase online. What can you expect in this Surat City  I wish I was staying in Mumbai....  

And one joke for you all, you know the shopkeepers at my place say 9800 GT is a high end graphic card, they say "What will you do buying a so high end card & why are you wasting so much in a graphic card". lol...Its also hard to convince these people. And I am waiting for 4 days to get my 9800 GT. This waiting time is killing  No one here keeps stock of these so called high end graphic cards.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ You should have enquired about Palit/Sparkle or GeCube 9800GT 512 MB GDDR3 which are around 5.3-5.5K only.

About the shopkeepers who told you this - Most of'em are same across all over the country


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2009)

*UPDATE* - Minor


> VIP Gold 400W @ 1.4 k
> VIP Gold 500W @ 2.2 k
> Zebronics Pro 350W @ 1.5k


The 9800GT prices for 6k aren't worth it...., IMO it's either 5.5k 9800GT or 6.8k HD4850 to buy(or 7.1k GTS250)....in 5-7k range, they are the best...


----------



## raj_v1982 (Dec 29, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^ Yeah...I too think that the price is high, but what can you do If one wants to buy locally only. I myself also ordered for Asus EN9800GT 512MB for 6k. I know this price is high, but I didn't wanted to purchase online. What can you expect in this Surat City  I wish I was staying in Mumbai....
> 
> And one joke for you all, you know the shopkeepers at my place say 9800 GT is a high end graphic card, they say "What will you do buying a so high end card & why are you wasting so much in a graphic card". lol...Its also hard to convince these people. And I am waiting for 4 days to get my 9800 GT. This waiting time is killing  No one here keeps stock of these so called high end graphic cards.



in my town, they ask what is 9800gt 
and some shops they tell 8400gs is a powerfull graphics card 
they are all in the age of those old AGP cards 

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

and   they also don't know about powersupply (smps) also
they do not know about know even about coolermaster or crosair
they know onlu zebronics, mercury, odysey, iball 

they say odysey and zebronics are very very good powersupply for all computers


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ It happens only in INDIA , 90% of NOOBS are only the Computer shop Dealers


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 30, 2009)

^^lol..so true. Mostly they don't know anything about graphic cards. They don't even understand from the naming scheme. And then its even difficult to convince them to order that card BTB. They are far away from keeping stock of graphic card.


----------



## ashu@digit (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all, 

        what is the price of Palit GeForce 9600 GT Sonic 1GB at Nehru Place, New Delhi?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^NO point buying 1GB, go for the 512MB version or a 9800GT 512MB which wud cost the same as a 9600GT 1GB

BTW, 
*NEW YEAR UPDATE SPECIAL*


> *Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 3.6k  - - - HELL YEAH!*
> *Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 24k
> 
> *Sapphire HD4550 512MB GDDR3 @ 2.7K
> ...



There you go guys...


----------



## I_no (Jan 2, 2010)

Can you tell me the prices of some decent SSD's like Intel X25-M G2 80 GB and OCZ Vertex 120 GB and where to find them ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 2, 2010)

^^^^They are priced Rs. 8,000 and above....and are available at www.techshop.in and www.lynx-india.com AFAIK...


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 2, 2010)

comp@ddict; said:
			
		

> Zotac GT240 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.9k
> Zotac GT240 1GB GDDR3 @ 6.3k
> Zotac GT240 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.5k



I dont think GT 240 deserves this price. One should go for 9600 GT only.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2010)

Yup, It should be priced between 4.5-5K. Not a penny more than that but Nvidia kept it's price higher thinking coz it's the only powerful GPU solution out there with dx 10.1 support which does not need a external power connector


----------



## Revolution (Jan 3, 2010)

saqib_khan said:


> I dont think GT 240 deserves this price. One should go for 9600 GT only.



Yep!
One should go for 9600Gt if he/she has good PSU.






topgear said:


> Yup, It should be priced between 4.5-5K.



Then it will beat ATI HD4670 definitely..........


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2010)

GT240 is actually slower than 9600GT in quite a few games.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ Yup, That's true but it's not too slow as it only gives 2-3 FPS less as compared with 9600GT and consumes lot less power and is better than HD4670 anyday though the price of GT240 is just overpriced IMO


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 4, 2010)

*UPDATE*


> *PowerColour HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 11.7k*
> *XFX HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.4k - - WOWie
> **XFX HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.3k -  - sweet XFX*
> *XFX HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ 3k* --> Best entry level graphics





> Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 8.6k
> 
> *Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 4.8k*
> Phenom II X2 545 3GHz @ 4.5k
> *Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.9k*





> *Asus M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.6k*



Well, XFX seems to be doing a good job at the GPU market(HD4800 prices)


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 4, 2010)

Phenom II X2 550 -- 4500 /- Shipped From SMC online rep at some other forums.


----------



## Krow (Jan 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ Yup, That's true but it's not too slow as it only gives 2-3 FPS less as compared with 9600GT and consumes lot less power and is better than HD4670 anyday though the price of GT240 is *just overpriced* IMO


Very overpriced. Nvidia are noobs to not price it better. Will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ True 

BTW, Mega Price Update on AMD CPU ( Keep on wooowing.....  )

_*AMD Sempron 140: 1.51k
Athlon II 240: 2.68k
Athlon II 245: 2.95k
Athlon II 545: 4.05k
Athlon II 550: 4.2k*_

*Quad And Tri Cores*


_*Athlon II X4 620: 4.57k
Athlon II X3 425: 3.4k
Athlon II X3 435: 3.6k
Phenom II X4 810: 6.525k
Phenom II X4 920: 6.4k
Phenom II X4 925: 6.7k
Phenom II X4 940: 7.1k
Phenom II X4 945: 7.325k
Phenom II X4 955: 7.65k
Phenom II X4 965 (C3 Revision): 8.3k*_

Source : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1198086&postcount=507


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2010)

Powercolor HD5770 --- Rs 10.2k  @ LT 
can get @10k....

Core-i5 --- also 10.2k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 5, 2010)

*MEGA UPDATE *- thnx desibond, harrypotterneo and KaranTh85


> *AMD Sempron 140 2.7GHz @ 1.5k *--> Can Unlock to an X2
> 
> *Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.7k* -->BEST VFM
> Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz @ 3K
> ...





> *PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.2k*


This is HARDCORE man, comes at a good time as they are taking a BEATING from INTEL's new lineup...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 5, 2010)

damn  just when i am about to buy a core i5


----------



## letmein (Jan 5, 2010)

Guys, I want to know if the Logitech Illuminated Keyboard is available anywhere. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Krow (Jan 7, 2010)

Where are the prices from? Lynx website has not reflected them yet. Can anyone confirm the prices for AMD CPU's? Any website?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 7, 2010)

> Where are the prices from? Lynx website has not reflected them yet. Can anyone confirm the prices for AMD CPU's? Any website?



It is true Krow. I have personally verified those prices from the Comp market of Kolkata. Shop name is Vedant Infotech, the largest dealer of AMD in eastern Region. I have updated the price also in the thread " 	  	  		 		 			 				 					 					 					 					 					 					 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/misc/subscribed.gif  					 				 			 			 			 			 			 			 			Hardware Price Check(Kolkata)".
This is very recent update and will take some time to be updated in all the places. Since Vedant is the official AMD largest dealers, they are the 1st to offer those prices.


----------



## Krow (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm... then it is time for AMD buyers to wait till this price is reflected with their dealers.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone actually bought any processor from Vedant at the given price ? I doubt their claim, coz even SMC International is the Biggest AMD distri in north india but they cant provide these prices ( have checked there ).


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2010)

Cilus said:


> It is true Krow. I have personally verified those prices from the Comp market of Kolkata. Shop name is *Vedant Infotech, the largest dealer of AMD in eastern Region*. I have updated the price also in the thread " 	  	  		 		 			 				 					 					 					 					 					 					 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/misc/subscribed.gif  					 				 			 			 			 			 			 			 			Hardware Price Check(Kolkata)".
> This is very recent update and will take some time to be updated in all the places. Since Vedant is the official AMD largest dealers, they are the 1st to offer those prices.



As far as I know Rashi Peripherals is distributor of amd cpus in eastern region - bought amd cpu last year for friend from vedant along with asus dvd rw drive - both of'em were imported by rashi peripherals - ( their support sucks big time IMO )


----------



## Cilus (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok Guys,
 Call Vedant @ 033-221-29832 or 033-221-28793 and ask the price. U can verify it by urself. No need to trust my word.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 8, 2010)

Bro, I am not doubting your words. The doubt is regarding Vedant's quotes. If the prices are real, then its really a great thing


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 8, 2010)

the price on X4 965 sounds too good to be true..


----------



## Cilus (Jan 8, 2010)

Guys, Vedant has a very good reputation in the computer marketplace in Kolkata. Me and lot of my friends are buying lot of stuff from there for a long time. You can ask forum members from Kolkata, they will support that too.
Their price is always (at least 99% cases) lesser than the price of other shops. I sometimes perform Digit Agent 007 type hunts in those markets and find it out. 
Initially they were not quoting the price, but as I told in the Kolkata hardware price check forum, when I made them understand about our forum culture and show some threads with their price updated, they supplied the latest list. Right now I'm out of Kolkata, But I think Anubis or anyone from Kolkata verify ot. And beleive me if they quote a price u in Phone, they r going to sell it on that price.


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Guys, Vedant has a very good reputation in the computer marketplace in Kolkata. Me and lot of my friends are buying lot of stuff from there for a long time. You can ask forum members from Kolkata, they will support that too.
> Their price is always (at least 99% cases) lesser than the price of other shops. I sometimes perform Digit Agent 007 type hunts in those markets and find it out.
> Initially they were not quoting the price, but as I told in the Kolkata hardware price check forum, when I made them understand about our forum culture and show some threads with their price updated, they supplied the latest list. Right now I'm out of Kolkata, But I think Anubis or anyone from Kolkata verify ot. And beleive me if they quote a price u in Phone, they r going to sell it on that price.


I thought it was Agent 001 and not 007. 

First of all, . Secondly, my only concern is whether they are quoting ultra low prices for you so that they get publicity in the forum and hence get more buyers. They can always say that the prices "have risen due to rise in demand" or something when any end user goes to buy the product.

@ *comp@ddict* Lastly, IMHO, it is a little too early to jump the gun and update one's price list at any slight mention of a lowering of a price. Confirm it yourself and make this thread trustworthy. This thread is a sticky and many people check it for price updates. I used to have it bookmarked before I upgraded. Suppose the prices by Cilus are not available to non-Vedant customers, then they will end up thinking that TDF members post ridiculously low prices which are not available anywhere and that will nullify the purpose of this thread. What you have done good in all this time, will be easily undone if you don't verify every price change. Discretion is advised. Just my two paise. No flaming, no wars.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 8, 2010)

any news of intel slashing prices of their cpus is coming months?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 8, 2010)

Krow, may be you r right. But that can be verified very easily. I have provided the phone numbers. Now any one can call and ask the price. They won't know that the caller is a forum member or not.
But ur another concern is true. May be the consumers for other portions won't have the price offering right now. So we can wait a bit to watch the price change reflected over other sites and areas.


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Guys, Vedant has a very good reputation in the computer marketplace in Kolkata. Me and lot of my friends are buying lot of stuff from there for a long time. You can ask forum members from Kolkata, they will support that too.
> Their price is always (at least 99% cases) lesser than the price of other shops. I sometimes perform Digit Agent 007 type hunts in those markets and find it out.
> Initially they were not quoting the price, but as I told in the Kolkata hardware price check forum, when I made them understand about our forum culture and show some threads with their price updated, they supplied the latest list. Right now I'm out of Kolkata, But I think Anubis or anyone from Kolkata verify ot. And beleive me if they quote a price u in Phone, they r going to sell it on that price.


Don't worry, my friend is buying his AMD system next week, I'll check those prices out, for some reason this seems way to good to be true, I have always seen that vedant provides the least prices(also MD comps) but this is damn low, its actually same as New-egg prices, I think they are trying to attract customers.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2010)

^^ So on next week you're going to be a detective - unveiling the real truth behind amd's low cpu prices - waiting eagerly for that but the prices may hike when you actually go there next week as I've faced such situations a lot when they claim something & do other thing when you actually want to have it - I remember the day when a vedant guy Ajay was trying to sell a via chipset based mobo as a G865 chipset mobo way back in 2006 - I've to argue with him a lot - when I showed him the manual - at 1st he was not willing to do so we was annoyed and unsatisfied and angry a bit but I don't care that much anyway as it's also a kinda selling policy by shopkeepers to customers which they think can make fool but every time there guess will not go right and that's why these guys ( who tries to push deceiving products to consumers ) are unable to fool a bit aware customers like us


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Sherlock tkin Holmes.  Yes, please do confirm the prices tkin.


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2010)

Krow said:


> Sherlock tkin Holmes.  Yes, please do confirm the prices tkin.


No need my dear Watson 

Its *DEBUNKED* already, comp@ddict please revert back the prices and know this: If its too good true to be true then damn hell it is.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1199302&postcount=533


			
				Anubis said:
			
		

> I went to Vedant today
> 
> Phenom II x4 965 was never 7.9k
> 
> ...




---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




Cilus said:


> Krow, may be you r right. But that can be verified very easily. I have provided the phone numbers. Now any one can call and ask the price. They won't know that the caller is a forum member or not.
> But ur another concern is true. May be the consumers for other portions won't have the price offering right now. So we can wait a bit to watch the price change reflected over other sites and areas.


See my above post(thanks to Anubis & Arnab_boss), they apparently made a fool out of us, just don't tell shops that you're from a forum or something, when you actually want to buy they will either say that they have run out of stock or its increased due to high demands, they tried to pull one on me some time back, gave a very low price for a western digital HDD(rs 500/- lower that market price and what other shops were offering), when I ordered they said they ran out of stock, ok, next week I went and they actually asked rs 100/- extra from what Velocity was offering. Since then I've limited my shopping to M.D and velocity. The shop is good no doubt but its a common tactics and they always need a bit of persuasion to cough up the good prices 

BTW- Vedant isn't distributor of anything at all, M.D comps distribute Zebronics and CM and also keeps some really high end stuff(high end coolers, thermal compounds, razer mouse and kbs and also some uncommon stuffs like glacialtech fans), supreme does parallel imports and apparently screws the warranty(gave 1 yr warranty on CM PSU rather than the original 3yrs), saboo also does that, most of the other stuffs are distributed by Rashi, Tirupati and some small ones like Supertron Electronics. To get the best prices I suggest you go the dealers themselves(like Tirupati for EVGA and Palit stuff).



1 USD=45.46 INR, so 199.99 USD= 9051.55 INR, so how is it possible for VEdant to provide it at 7.9k unless they are producing it themselves?? They are violating copyrights, someone call AMD.

And I conclude my case, dear Watson


----------



## Anubis (Jan 9, 2010)

tkin said:


> No need my dear Watson
> 
> Its *DEBUNKED* already, comp@ddict please revert back the prices and know this: If its too good true to be true then damn hell it is.
> 
> ...



Wat did I do bro ?

I did not make a fool out of you all by telling them I am from digit forum

I never quoted Phenom II 965 - 7.9k from Vedant

It was Cilus who quoted it

I buy hardware regularly from them . Bought my Core i5 rig on December 22 and went there today . I asked them wat is the price of Phenom II 965 ? Its for my uncle's rig

They quoted Phenom II 965 - 8.9k all inlusive .

I asked them is this the final price ?

They said , " bhaiya aap hamare regular customer ho . Isse sasta apko , kahin mile toh batana , hum woh price meh bech denge , yeh humlogka dawa hai koi isse sasta nehi de sakta apko . "

I said some guy had posted 7.9k from your shop saying he was from digit forum

He said , its impossible. It must have been a communication gap somewhere

He said Phenom II x4 955 - 7.9k all inclusive .

Phenom II x4 965 - 7.9k ( *Impossible* )

I am a regular customer of Vedant and buy goods every 4 - 6 months

I bought my Phenom II 955 in October - 11k all inclusive when it was 11.5k everywhere

Yes Vedant is very reputed store

Whatever they'll quote on phone , they'll sell you at that price only

I bought Core i5 750 - 9.8k ( in December 22 all inclusive , when it was 10.5k all inclusive everywhere )

My request to everyone " Please don't go flaunting in Computer Stores that you're from digit forum and all crap etc .. " , for this to never happen again


----------



## Cilus (Jan 9, 2010)

Anubis said:


> Wat did I do bro ?
> 
> I did not make a fool out of you all by telling them I am from digit forum
> 
> ...




Thanks Anubis, for ur update. Sorry for the inconvenience caused due to my post. Just wanna say a few word. 1st of all I never quoted the price of the Phenom II 965@7.9 k in the 1st place. It was quoted before my post. In my post it was 8.3k. U can check it.

2ndly was it really necessary to tell them that some one from Digit Forum has updated the wrong price? You could just verify the price from there. Even I am a very regular buyer from Vedant and they know me very well. I only told them that I am from Digit forum, now next time whenever I 'll be there they never quote me any price, irrespective of the fact I am a Digiot forum member or not.
I was trying to update the price for the benifit of  other forum members, not for my personal gains. *it looks like there was some miscommunication from their side just for a single product, not  for a range of products. Price of all the other processors posted is right.*
Now you verified it, Great job, but from ur post, it feels like you wanna prove all the other guy wrong.


----------



## Anubis (Jan 9, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Thanks Anubis, for ur update. Sorry for the inconvenience caused due to my post. Just wanna say a few word. 1st of all I never quoted the price of the Phenom II 965@7.9 k in the 1st place. It was quoted before my post. In my post it was 8.3k. U can check it.
> 
> 2ndly was it really necessary to tell them that some one from Digit Forum has updated the wrong price? You could just verify the price from there. Even I am a very regular buyer from Vedant and they know me very well. I only told them that I am from Digit forum, now next time whenever I 'll be there they never quote me any price, irrespective of the fact I am a Digiot forum member or not.
> I was trying to update the price for the benifit of  other forum members, not for my personal gains. *it looks like there was some miscommunication from their side just for a single product, not  for a range of products. Price of all the other processors posted is right.*
> Now you verified it, Great job, but from ur post, it feels like you wanna prove all the other guy wrong.



No please bro , i don't wanna prove other guys are wrong

Please don't feel bad . I never took your name ( though i don't know ). Nor did i want to soil your reputation 

I know you are helping for the benifit of  other forum members

Yes there was some communication gap just for a single product, not  for a range of products. Price of all the other processors posted is right

@Cilus : I truly respect your sentiments and i don't have any intention to soil your reputation in Vedant . 

Please don't have any hard feelings, i went to purchase ATI 4870 512mb with my friend and also for my uncle's rig , not to disrespect you


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 9, 2010)

X4 965 prices reverted to 8.9k now.....

hope the prices of other components are RIGHT...

EDIT:-

Many changes made to pre-configured rigs and across the board numerous price changes and adjustments done..


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2010)

Anubis said:


> Wat did I do bro ?
> 
> I did not make a fool out of you all by telling them I am from digit forum
> 
> ...



*Not you, I was referring to Vedant Guys(who either intentionally or not tried to fool us, or they made a mistake with 955 and 965), I thanked you both for going there and correcting the mistake. *


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2010)

nukem said:


> Lots of guys are selling grey market products which don't carry warranty from principal companies. Sites like *www.nextworld.in are a safer bet as prices may be 2-3% higher but products are genuine. I bought Sapphire ATI Radeon with 3 year warranty from them


No, all stores in Kolkata which are referred in the forum like Vedant, M.D, Velocity are totally genuine, I can vouch for them, they may tell you that 9800GT is better than HD4850 because its from nVidia  but no gray market stuff here. Also don't confuse parallel import with Gray Market, sites like lynx do some parallel import.

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

I'm absolutely sick of this forum, its unusable now, everytime I write a post it hangs up resulting in either multiple post or no post at all. Its back to the dark ages now, what happened? Not enough revenue from ads? Wanna put more ads in between the posts??


----------



## Jake009 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi people,
               I was looking for Apple iPod Touch 3G 8GB / 32GB / 64GB and I have seen its price at testseek.com is $199.99 .. I want to know is it the right price??


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

tkin said:


> No, all stores in Kolkata which are referred in the forum like Vedant, M.D, Velocity are totally genuine, I can vouch for them, they may tell you that 9800GT is better than HD4850 because its from nVidia  but no gray market stuff here. Also don't confuse parallel import with Gray Market, sites like lynx do some parallel import.


Dude that is a spammer you quoted. Please remove the link from the quote.


----------



## Anubis (Jan 9, 2010)

tkin said:


> No, all stores in Kolkata which are referred in the forum like Vedant, M.D, Velocity are totally genuine, I can vouch for them, they may tell you that 9800GT is better than HD4850 because its from nVidia  but no gray market stuff here. Also don't confuse parallel import with Gray Market, sites like lynx do some parallel import.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------
> 
> I'm absolutely sick of this forum, its unusable now, everytime I write a post it hangs up resulting in either multiple post or no post at all. Its back to the dark ages now, what happened? Not enough revenue from ads? Wanna put more ads in between the posts??



Saboo , Lalani are famous for parallel imports of DVD writers and HDD

*Problem :* The issue with the forum being unusable is due to huge thread count with infinite spamming inside threads. I have seen many threads where OP asks help but one member specifies something which on being dejected by another turns into more of a warzone than a thread

*Observation :* Admin should buckle up and give fines to the offenders . No offense , things are taken pretty lightly by the admin and staff here hardly do their job. My deepest appologies to all the staff members and admin for my rude behaviour. But the fault is also 50% of the forum members for being reckless , creating innumerable same threads twice or thrice . I won't name anybody specifically , but this is a serious issue which needs to be dealt very quickly and effectively

*Solution :* The work load needs to be distributed among admin and moderators. Firstly the load should be distributed among the admins .
There should be at least 3-4 effective moderators for each subforum. And violators should be heavily infracted. Rules are made and are existing . But there are not enough people to enforce them and maintain law and order . Old moderators who hardly parcticipate actively in the threads should be stripped of their administrative badges and new members should fill the vacancy


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2010)

Anubis said:


> Problem : The issue with the forum being unusable is due to huge thread count with infinite spamming inside threads. I have seen many threads where OP asks help but one member specifies something which on being dejected by another turns into more of a warzone than a thread


He talked about forum database errors and hanging. Huge thread counts has nothing to with this forum's bugs, but bad coding has a lot to do with it.


> Observation : Admin should buckle up and give fines to the offenders . No offense , things are taken pretty lightly by the admin and staff here hardly do their job. My deepest appologies to all the staff members and admin for my rude behaviour. But the fault is also 50% of the forum members for being reckless , creating innumerable same threads twice or thrice . I won't name anybody specifically , but this is a serious issue which needs to be dealt very quickly and effectively


Fines? What do you mean by that?



> Solution :





> The work load needs to be distributed among admin and moderators. Firstly the load should be distributed among the admins .
> There should be at least 3-4 effective moderators for each subforum. And violators should be heavily infracted. Rules are made and are existing . But there are not enough people to enforce them and maintain law and order . Old moderators who hardly parcticipate actively in the threads should be stripped of their administrative badges and new members should fill the vacancy



This is a note to all: Please post your grievances with the forum in this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1199411#post1199411

Please avoid large font sizes. We all can read with normal font size too.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2010)

on 4th jan bought 

One Enter USB Audio/Sound Adapter @ Rs. 250 ( all inclusive )

From M.D. 

> Requires no Driver Installation. Just Plug and Play. Windows XP and above will just load necessary drivers for it and it's compatible with linux also.

> Audio quality is quiet good. It's more louder and charming than my previous sound card and it's also louder than most of the integrated audio solution. In gaming it sometime gives a very little amount of static noise but while listening to audio it really rocks.

> It does not comes with any kind of driver CD or cable. Just the adapter. So it's very hard to recognize the manufacturer but I think it's ( the internal audio chip ) made c-media.

> You might have to restart your computer sometime after installing this device though it's not necessary all times.

> The build quality is not so strong but it's O.K. unless you are going to fight with it 

> It's has a black colored body with 2 audio ports one for mic in and another for line out

> When connected the device turns on a orange colored led light and when listening to audio the led light blinks.


----------



## Jake009 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys I asked for Apple Iphone price does anyone know about it?


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2010)

Al legitimate models of iphone in india is operator locked ie meaning you can buy iphone either with airtel or vodafone connection - do check their website for price and package details


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ u can also unlock it if bought frm abraod....'

Ex...my uncle bought me a iphone 8gb but 2g in 2008 frm singapore...I went to vodafone store and asked them if they can unlock it but said they don't do it...then I went to a reputated store in camac street and they unlocked it and charge me 500 bucks for that...' 

Everything is possible for a price of it...'


----------



## sandeepk (Jan 12, 2010)

Any idea about how much a blu ray ROM drive for PC will cost? can't find any info in this thread!
Which brand is better in this area?


----------



## tkin (Jan 12, 2010)

sandeepk said:


> Any idea about how much a blu ray ROM drive for PC will cost? can't find any info in this thread!
> Which brand is better in this area?


I think there's a LG BDROM drive that costs 6-8k out there, theres definitely a Sony model(Sony BC-5100S-OB SATA Blu-Ray Drive) that costs about 9-10k

BTW- Sony drives are notorious for their inability to play certain discs incl. slightly scratched ones, I suggest to go for LG or Samsung(if available), since BD discs are way too costly we don't see a lot of BDROM buyers in this forum.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2010)

oh finally the dust has settled, it was just a mistake(which i believe it was of Vedant) so guys chill, 

"Aal iZz Well!"


----------



## sandeepk (Jan 12, 2010)

@tkin
Thanks. I was expecting the price of BDROM drive to be around 5K. If I am not wrong there are Blu-ray disk players available for $150 in US. Hence the price of a PC drive should be around half of that.
So I am thinking waiting is the best step to take now  Still a lot of price correction to be expected here.


----------



## tkin (Jan 12, 2010)

sandeepk said:


> @tkin
> Thanks. I was expecting the price of BDROM drive to be around 5K. If I am not wrong there are Blu-ray disk players available for $150 in US. Hence the price of a PC drive should be around half of that.
> So I am thinking waiting is the best step to take now  Still a lot of price correction to be expected here.


1st of all, USA prices are not reflected here, mostly they differ by 500/- upto 2k in cases.

2nd is that there aren't any die hard rules that prices should be halved, is there? I suggest you go to shops and ask the prices yourself. It's still not a standard hardware and most people in this forum do not own one, simply because BD discs(blanc) are even rarer than truthful politicians


----------



## VAMPIRETHEONE (Jan 14, 2010)

I have decided on the following config for my new rig .. which i am to buy dis feb .

CPU:

i7 920 2.66 Ghz
*PowerColour or XFX HD4890 1GB GDDR5*
*Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9
**MSI X58 Pro
**Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB*
*Zebronics 600W Pro
*Cooler Master Centurion 590 or 690
LG 22x DVD

Misc :
*Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 Keyboard
**BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor ( subject to availabiity)*


The net price is comin up from 60k t 65k, give or take.
I m looking for suggestions to this setup.
I m a hardcore gamer , but this system is mainly supposed to be used for rendering and design software like 3dsMAX and MAYA.
I have an alternative for the gpu : a sli of a quadro and any geforce card.

Plus , would u people please give me the locations in Kolkata for buying this rig , addresses of places like Vedanta , M.D. , Velocity etc , places where i can get a good deal on the components , and stay within my budget of 65 k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 14, 2010)

^^^

Change this:-

GPU : *Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k*
RAM: *Transcend 4GB DDr3 1333MHz C9 @ 5k
*PSU*: Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k
*
Get this, worth the price increase.. or wait till feb and grab the cheaper HD5830 set to launch 25th this month....

*UPDATE*


> *Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k
> **PowerColour PCS HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.6k
> *PowerColour HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 8.1k
> *
> ...


----------



## Anubis (Jan 14, 2010)

VAMPIRETHEONE said:


> I have decided on the following config for my new rig .. which i am to buy dis feb .
> 
> CPU:
> 
> ...



1. You won't get Benq G2200HD in Kolkata , very few shopkeepers keep it and sell it @ 10k-12k

2. ATI 4870 , 4890 is not available will no more be available in Kolkata . I bought the last ATI 4890 in Kolkata in Dec 22 2009. My friend did not get ATI 4870 las week . After practically 2 days he could , get his hands on Powercolor 4870

3. Change PSU to Corsair TX650 ( For Crossfire + SLI )

4. Go for ATI 5850 1GB - 17k


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 15, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the current prices of ATI 5750 and 5770 in kolkata?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 16, 2010)

*uber mega update*


> *gigabyte ga-p55m-ud2 @ 7.2k - very less availability*
> ecs p55h-a @ 8.6k
> msi p55-gd45 @ 7k
> *msi p55 cd-53 @ 7.5k*
> ...





> *gigabyte ga-ma770t-ud3p @ 6.8k*
> msi 790gx-g65 am3 @ 7.1k
> 
> *biostar ta790gxbe a2+ @ 4.8k*
> ...





> powercolour hd5870 1gb gddr5 @ 24.3k
> *powercolour hd5850 1gb gddr5 @ 16.4k*
> *powercolour hd5770 1gb gddr5 v2 @ 9.9k* - new cooler
> *powercolour pcs hd5750 1gb gddr5 @ 8.4k - pcs cooling!*
> ...


----------



## Revolution (Jan 17, 2010)

@ comp@ddict

Noob question....
Are those prices on 1st page with out vat ?
And what indicates the bold letters ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2010)

^^ That's a huge list  HD4870 X2 and GT240 1 GB is just overpriced.

BTW, if possible add a disclaimer at the end of your price list ( on the 1st page ) :

Disclaimer : The prices shown in here are indicative only - Actual prices may vary from place to place.


----------



## tkin (Jan 17, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ That's a huge list  HD4870 X2 and GT240 1 GB is just overpriced.
> 
> BTW, if possible add a disclaimer at the end of your price list ( on the 1st page ) :
> 
> Disclaimer : The prices shown in here are indicative only - Actual prices may vary from place to place.


In kolkata got a quote of 7k for HD4850 1GB GDDR3, looks too good to be true, gotta check for credibility.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 21, 2010)

*UPDATE*


> Core i3 i530 2.93GHz @ 6.1k - lOL
> Intel DH55TC @ 5.7k





> Disclaimer : The prices shown in here are indicative only - Actual prices may vary from place to place.


 done


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2010)

5.7k is seriously too much for a motherboard with no NB. i mean 1 which is nt Intel P Series & moreover gt no IGP chip to b added to manufacturing cost. better wait till ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte H55 & H57 arrives. i3 justifies its price with good performance.


----------



## ak24 (Jan 21, 2010)

Could someone pls tell me the price of Phenom II X4 955 BE in mumbai .. also is ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO compatible with it ??


----------



## monkey (Jan 21, 2010)

Sapphire HD5670 512MB: Rs. 5,500/-
Sapphire HD5670 1GB: Rs. 7,025/-

Source: [E] forum


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2010)

ak24 said:


> Could someone pls tell me the price of Phenom II X4 955 BE in mumbai .. also is ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO compatible with it ??



surely its compatible. ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO support upto 140W proccy.


----------



## jbohaj (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, What is the price of 2GB Transcend DDR 2, 667 MHz RAM in Punjab & Chandigarh?


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2010)

It should be around 2-2.2K.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2010)

Could anybody tell me whats the difference between HD5770 & powercolour hd5770 1gb gddr5 v2 @ 9.9k

pls post the pic of both cards....


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 23, 2010)

^^

Google for pics

well the earlier uses the reference ATi shroud cooler, the V2 uses the egg cooler...


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 23, 2010)

monkey said:


> Sapphire HD5670 512MB: Rs. 5,500/-
> Sapphire HD5670 1GB: Rs. 7,025/-
> 
> Source: [E] forum


The price for 512MB version is excellent.

This is the best card in the price range. Performance is between 9600GT and 9800GT and power consumption is just awesome.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2010)

Got mail from Gayatri Borpatra.

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Dell1.jpg


I'm totally disappointed from Dell.....
I mean Dell S2209W cost Rs.10120/- in India where in US Dell site it cost only $139..........
More than 3K for shipping from USA to India.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 24, 2010)

^ are the prices for all dell monitors?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep,all are Dell.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 24, 2010)

*UPDATE*


> *Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.6k*
> Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.1k
> ASUS HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ 3.1k
> *ASUS HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6.2k - - nice option instead of HD5670*
> ...



THERE you go!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2010)

> Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.6k
> Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.1k



u missed to mention these graphics card in front update page


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 27, 2010)

My friend got a XFX 9500 GT for 3.4k. (Really dont know if this is a good price or not)


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2010)

What kind of memory it has - 256MB GDDR3 or 512MB DDR2 ??


----------



## happy20b (Jan 29, 2010)

I would Like to know the price of following things .. I am from bangalore 


1] ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
2] Samsung p2370 and p2270
3] 500gb Seagte
4] transcend ddr3 2gb

And also please suggest a good processor for the above ..
AMD phenom II


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> What kind of memory it has - 256MB GDDR3 or 512MB DDR2 ??



i feel 512Mb DDR2. XFX demands a lot for its products, specially the lower order GFX cards in compared to others.



happy20b said:


> I would Like to know the price of following things .. I am from bangalore
> 
> 
> 1] ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
> ...



new Phenom II X2 555 proccy r out. try grab one of those for 5k if u can find. I heard the unlocking rate is pretty good compared to the older X2 550's.


----------



## happy20b (Jan 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i feel 512Mb DDR2. XFX demands a lot for its products, specially the lower order GFX cards in compared to others.
> 
> 
> 
> new Phenom II X2 555 proccy r out. try grab one of those for 5k if u can find. I heard the unlocking rate is pretty good compared to the older X2 550's.




This is Gr8 .. But is it available in market ? any one from bangalore know about this ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2010)

happy20b said:


> This is Gr8 .. But is it available in market ? any one from bangalore know about this ?



its not yet available for sale. should be available by february mid in indian market.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2010)

@ *happy20b* - get Athlon II X4 620 - which is a very good quad core proccy around 5K.

BTW, what's your budget for the proccy ??

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------

*MSI HD5850 OC Edition 1GB GDDR5( R5850-PM2D16 OC ) @ 16.5K
MSI HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.2K

MSI GTX 275 Twin Frozr 896MB GDDR3 @ 12.8K
MSI GTX 260 896MB GDDR3 @ 9.6K
MSI GTX 260 Twin Frozr 896MB GDDR3 @ 10.2K
MSI GTS 250 1GB GDDR3 ( Normal ) @ 6.7K
MSI GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 Rs. 5.8K - Go grab it
MSI GTS250 Twin Frozr 1GB DDR3 @ 7.1K
MSI GT240 1GB @ 5.5K*


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> get Athlon II X4 620 - which is a very good quad core proccy around 5K.



oh yah, forget to mention. well X2 BE r of not much use if they are not OC. after all thats y they r names BLACK EDITION. & add to that the price of a aftermarket HSF.

are the stock HSF in BE's any good for OC?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^The stock HSF allows to OC to 4GHz on Phenom II X4, I guess that means it's very good..

*UPDATE*


> *MSI HD5850 OC 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k
> *MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
> MSI HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.2K
> 
> ...


Thnx topgear for the update!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^The stock HSF allows to OC to 4GHz on Phenom II X4, I guess that means it's very good..



but to reach ~ 4Ghz the vCore should be about 1.5V else it'll cause instability & add to that the amount of heat that 45nm core wil produce. But, yes the cooler is nice with 2 copper heatpipes, still 4Ghz is bit too heavy. 

Anyway was thinking of getting new pc with X2 555 BE 1ce it freely available. so was asking abt the stock HSF. also anyone know the price of Seasonic S12 II 330W?


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^The stock HSF allows to OC to 4GHz on Phenom II X4, I guess that means it's very good..
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Thnx topgear for the update!



My pleasure buddy .... 



Sam.Shab said:


> but to reach ~ 4Ghz the vCore should be about 1.5V else it'll cause instability & add to that the amount of heat that 45nm core wil produce. But, yes the cooler is nice with 2 copper heatpipes, still 4Ghz is bit too heavy.
> 
> Anyway was thinking of getting new pc with X2 555 BE 1ce it freely available. so was asking abt the stock HSF. also anyone know the price of Seasonic S12 II 330W?



I don't think the stock hsf shipped with phenom II x4 can reach 4 GHz - it can hardly reach 3.6 GHz and beyond that it's not safe and what will happen in those hot summer time - the temp will go just insane.

Seasonic has a 380W psu - S12II-380 Bronze 80 plus bronze certified (SS-380GB Active PFC) which is around 2.5-2.7K


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2010)

topgear said:


> I don't think the stock hsf shipped with phenom II x4 can reach 4 GHz - it can hardly reach 3.6 GHz and beyond that it's not safe and what will happen in those hot summer time - the temp will go just insane.
> 
> Seasonic has a 380W psu - S12II-380 Bronze 80 plus bronze certified (SS-380GB Active PFC) which is around 2.5-2.7K



very much true. maximum is around 3.5-3.6 on 965 C3 done by AnandTech. 4Ghz may need water block or something. stock can't handle 4Ghz. not possible.



was asking abt S12 II-330. i seen the 380W @ lynx. sells for around 2.65k. any idea for how much 330W sells for?


----------



## Orionz (Jan 31, 2010)

what is the current price of XBox 360 Wireless Controller For Windows.
.
.

---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------

what is the current price of XBox 360 Wireless Controller For Windows.
.
.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 31, 2010)

^should be around 1.7k on ebay.in


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 31, 2010)

Go for after market cooler like CM Hyper or Core Contact freezer with Phenom II X4 for OCing...

*SMALL UPDATE*


> Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 4.9k
> *Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.2k*
> Phenom II X4 925 2.8GHz @ 7.6k
> 
> Pentium Dual Core E5400 2.7GHz @ 3.2k


----------



## happy20b (Feb 1, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *happy20b* - get Athlon II X4 620 - which is a very good quad core proccy around 5K.
> 
> BTW, what's your budget for the proccy ??




Thanks for the suggestion .. my budget is around 5k only .. 


Athlon II X4 620 or 630 ?

and which one will perform better phenom II x2 555/550 or Athlon II X4 620/630. 

Sorry if it is a dumb question ..


----------



## Cilus (Feb 1, 2010)

If you really wanna save some some money, then go for Athlon II 620 @ 2.6 GHz. You can very easily overclock it to 2.8 GHz to match the Athlon II 630. Plus Athlon II 620 is available in less street price (around 4.6/4.7k in Kolkata) than 630.
Performance wise Athlon II 620 is better than Phenom 550 or 555 because it is having 2 extra cores. May be in some games Phenom II 55X series may perform marginally better than the 6XX series because of their higher clock speed and the non-optimization of games for multicore processors. But in any other applications like Audio/Video encoding, editing, or any multithreaded application Athlon II 6XX is better.
So go 4 it without any doubt.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2010)

Cilus said:


> If you really wanna save some some money, then go for Athlon II 620 @ 2.6 GHz. You can very easily overclock it to 2.8 GHz to match the Athlon II 630. Plus Athlon II 620 is available in less street price (around 4.6/4.7k in Kolkata) than 630.
> Performance wise Athlon II 620 is better than Phenom 550 or 555 because it is having 2 extra cores. May be in some games Phenom II 55X series may perform marginally better than the 6XX series because of their higher clock speed and the non-optimization of games for multicore processors. But in any other applications like Audio/Video encoding, editing, or any multithreaded application Athlon II 6XX is better.
> So go 4 it without any doubt.



Phenom2 X2 550/555 r BE i.e. unlocked multipliers. so OC them is just like stepping multiplier up. & they may be unlocked to X3 or maybe X4. But its a luck thing. 

Don't wanna test your luck then listen to what Cilus has told. X4 620. They too OC well.

Also Athlon X4 runs cooler cause of smaller Propus core.


----------



## 200mph (Feb 1, 2010)

Price update on many products



Product Name	 Price 
AMD Athlon II X2 240 65W Processor (2M Cache, 2.80 GHz)	 3,200.00 
AMD Athlon II X2 245 65W Processor (2M Cache, 2.90 GHz)	 3,450.00 
AMD Athlon II X2 250 65W Processor (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz)	 3,600.00 
AMD Phenom II X2 545 80W Processor (6M Cache, 3.00 GHz)	 4,800.00 
AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE 80W Processor (6M Cache, 3.10 GHz)	 5,000.00 
AMD Phenom II X4 925 95W Processor (6M Cache, 2.80 GHz)	 7,700.00 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 125W Processor (6M Cache, 3.20 GHz)	 9,000.00 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE 125W Processor (6M Cache, 3.40 GHz)	 9,990.00 
AMD Sempron 140 45W Processor (1M Cache, 2.70 GHz)	 1,950.00 
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm CPU Cooler	 1,706.00 
Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Paste	 328.25 
BenQ M2400HD 24 Inches LCD Monitor	 16,665.00 
BenQ V2400 Eco 24 Inches LED Monitor	 16,160.00 
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 160GB Portable Hard Drive	 2,525.00 
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 320GB Portable Hard Drive	 3,131.00 
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 500GB Portable Hard Drive	 4,444.00 
Buffalo WCR-G54 Wireless-G Broadband Router & Access Point	 1,262.00 
Cooler Master ATCS 840 ATX Full Tower Cabinet	 16,087.20 
Cooler Master CM 690 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 4,818.80 
Cooler Master CM 690 Pure ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 5,791.20 
Cooler Master CM 690 w/ Window ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 5,162.00 
Cooler Master Cosmos S ATX Full Tower Cabinet	 15,815.20 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Blue ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 1,844.40 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Orange ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 1,844.40 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Red ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 1,844.40 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Red w/ Window ATX Mid Tower Cabinet  	 1,844.40 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Silver ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 1,844.40 
Cooler Master Elite 334 ATI Edition w/ PSU ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 5,676.80 
Cooler Master Elite 334 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 2,473.60 
Cooler Master Elite 334 w/ PSU ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 3,846.40 
Cooler Master Elite 335 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 3,846.40 
Cooler Master Elite 335 w/ PSU ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 4,990.40 
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 350W Power Supply	 1,635.00 
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 460W Power Supply	 2,735.00 
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W Power Supply	 3,165.00 
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600W Power Supply	 3,770.00 
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 650W Power Supply	 4,430.00 
Cooler Master GeminiII S 120mm CPU Cooler	 2,194.50 
Cooler Master Gladiator 600 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 4,075.20 
 Cooler Master Gladiator 600 w/ Window ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 4,532.80 
Cooler Master HAF 922 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 7,164.00 
Cooler Master HAF 932 ATX Full Tower Cabinet	 10,438.40 
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus H.D.T. 120mm CPU Cooler	 1,905.75 
Cooler Master Hyper N520 92mm CPU Cooler	 2,541.00 
Cooler Master Hyper N620 120mm CPU Cooler	 3,118.50 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 H.D.T. 92mm CPU Cooler	 1,155.00 
Cooler Master NotePal Color Infinite Blue Laptop Cooler	 1,848.00 
Cooler Master NotePal Color Infinite Gold Laptop Cooler	 1,848.00 
Cooler Master NotePal Color Infinite Pink Laptop Cooler	 1,848.00 
Cooler Master NotePal Color Infinite White Laptop Cooler	 1,848.00 
Cooler Master NotePal Infinite Laptop Cooler	 1,617.00 
Cooler Master NotePal Infinite with USB Hub Laptop Cooler	 1,934.10 
Cooler Master NV 690 nVIDIA Edition ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 6,763.60 
Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CG-GP 120mm Green LED 90CFM Fan	 454.50 
Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CK-GP 120mm Blue LED 90CFM Fan	 454.50 
Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED 90CFM Fan	 454.50 
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1000W Power Supply	 14,635.00 
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1250W Power Supply	 16,340.00 
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W Power Supply	 3,880.00 
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850W Power Supply	 11,775.00 
Cooler Master Selio 500 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 4,532.80 
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W Power Supply	 5,750.00 
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 600W Power Supply	 6,850.00 
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 700W Power Supply	 7,950.00 
Cooler Master Sniper AMD Dragon Edition ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 12,040.00 
Cooler Master Storm CS-M FPS Tactics DC Gaming Mouse Pad	 850.00 
Cooler Master Storm CS-S Battle Pad H2 Gaming Mouse Pad	 450.00 
Cooler Master Storm CS-X Battle Pad DP Gaming Mouse Pad	 1,250.00 
Cooler Master Storm Scout ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 6,592.00 
Cooler Master Storm Sentinel Advance 5600dpi Laser Gaming Mouse	 4,399.00 
Cooler Master Storm Sniper ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 10,209.60 
Cooler Master V10 Hybrid TEC 120mm CPU Cooler	 7,854.00 
Cooler Master V8 120mm CPU Cooler	 5,197.50 
Delta AFB1212HHE 120mm Super High Speed 120CFM Fan	 530.25 
FSP Blue Storm Pro 350W Power Supply	 2,200.00 
FSP Blue Storm Pro 400W Power Supply	 3,150.00 
FSP Blue Storm Pro 500W Power Supply	 3,560.00 
FSP Epsilon 450W Power Supply	 3,995.00 
FSP Epsilon 500W Power Supply	 4,420.00 
FSP Epsilon 600W Power Supply	 4,984.00 
FSP Epsilon 700W Power Supply	 5,975.00 
FSP Everest 1010W Power Supply	 8,300.00 
FSP Everest 400W Power Supply	 4,200.00 
FSP Everest 500W Power Supply	 4,670.00 
FSP Everest 600W Power Supply	 5,300.00 
FSP Everest 700W Power Supply	 6,175.00 
FSP Everest 800W Power Supply	 7,250.00 
FSP Everest 900W Power Supply	 7,750.00 
FSP Saga II 350W Power Supply	 1,595.00 
FSP Saga II 400W Power Supply	 2,150.00 
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply	 2,750.00 
Intel® Core™ i3-530 Processor (4M Cache, 2.93 GHz)	 7,300.00 
Intel® Core™ i5-750 Processor (8M Cache, 2.66 GHz)	 11,500.00 
Intel® Core™ i7-920 Processor (8M Cache, 2.66 GHz)	 15,000.00 
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7500 (3M Cache, 2.93 GHz)	 5,650.00 
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q8300 (4M Cache, 2.50 GHz)	 7,600.00 
Intel® Pentium® Processor E5400 (2M Cache, 2.70 GHz)	 3,200.00 
Kingston 1GB 200-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory  	 1,350.00 
Kingston 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory	 1,300.00 
Kingston 2GB 200-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory	 2,150.00 
Kingston 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory	 2,100.00 
Kingston 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory	 2,200.00 
LIAN-LI ARMORSUIT PC-P50R Red Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 14,900.00 
LIAN-LI Lancool PC-K56 Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 4,100.00 
LIAN-LI Lancool PC-K56W Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 4,500.00 
LIAN-LI Lancool PC-K62 Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 6,900.00 
LIAN-LI Lancool PC-K62R1 Red SECC ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 7,500.00 
LIAN-LI PC-7FN Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 8,100.00 
LIAN-LI PC-A70F Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Cabinet	 13,650.00 
LIAN-LI PC-A71F Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Cabinet	 15,650.00 
LIAN-LI PC-A77B Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Cabinet	 18,650.00 
LIAN-LI PC-B25F Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Cabinet	 11,500.00 
LIAN-LI PC-V351B Black Aluminum MicroATX Desktop Cabinet	 7,200.00 
LIAN-LI PT-CL01 Cable Management Kit	 350.00 
LIAN-LI TR-3B Fan Controller	 1,450.00 
LIAN-LI TR-5F Fan Controller w/ CF-1215M 120mm Tri-LED Fan	 2,900.00 
MSI GeForce N220GT-MD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 3,800.00 
MSI GeForce N240GT-MD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 5,500.00 
MSI GeForce N250GTS-2D1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 7,700.00 
MSI GeForce N9500GT-MD1G/D2 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 3,400.00 
MSI GeForce N9800GT-MD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 6,500.00 
MSI Radeon R4350-MD1GH 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 2,676.50 
MSI Radeon R4350-MD512H 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 2,100.00 
MSI Radeon R4650-MD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 3,500.00 
MSI Radeon R4850-2D1G OC 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 7,500.00 
MSI Radeon R5750-PM2D1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 8,500.00 
MSI Radeon R5770-PM2D1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 10,400.00 
MSI Radeon R5850-PM2D1G OC 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 16,500.00 
MSI Radeon R5870-PM2D1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 23,990.00 
MSI Radeon R5970-P2D2G 2GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 38,500.00 
Noctua NF-B9-1600 92mm 37CFM Fan	 757.50 
Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm 54CFM Fan	 959.50 
Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm 65CFM Fan	 1,060.50 
Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm 31CFM Fan	 656.50 
Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm 59CFM Fan	 959.50 
Noctua NF-S12B ULN 120mm 33CFM Fan	 959.50 
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm CPU Cooler	 5,302.50 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm CPU Cooler	 3,787.50 
Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste	 252.50 
RAZER Arctosa Gaming Keyboard	 2,434.10 
RAZER Carcharias Gaming Headset	 4,873.25 
RAZER Copperhead Anarchy Red 2000dpi Laser Gaming Mouse	 2,805.28 
RAZER Copperhead Chaos Green 2000dpi Laser Gaming Mouse	 2,805.28 
RAZER Copperhead Tempest Blue 2000dpi Laser Gaming Mouse	 2,805.28 
RAZER DeathAdder 3500dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse	 3,017.38 
RAZER Destructor Gaming Mouse Pad	 2,115.95 
RAZER Diamondback 3G Earth Green 1800dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse	 2,275.03 
RAZER Diamondback 3G Flame Red 1800dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse	 2,275.03 
RAZER Diamondback 3G Frost Blue 1800dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse	 2,275.03 
RAZER Goliathus Control Edition Alpha Gaming Mouse Pad	 975.91 
RAZER Goliathus Control Edition Omega Gaming Mouse Pad	 816.84 
RAZER Goliathus Control Edition Standard Gaming Mouse Pad	 896.38 
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Control Edition Alpha Gaming Mouse Pad	 1,123.75 
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Control Edition Omega Gaming Mouse Pad	 975.91 
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Control Edition Standard Gaming Mouse Pad	 1,045.00 
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Speed Edition Alpha Gaming Mouse Pad	 1,134.99 
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Speed Edition Omega Gaming Mouse Pad	 975.91 
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Speed Edition Standard Gaming Mouse Pad	 1,055.45 
RAZER Goliathus Speed Edition Alpha Gaming Mouse Pad	 975.91 
RAZER Goliathus Speed Edition Omega Gaming Mouse Pad	 816.84 
RAZER Goliathus Speed Edition Standard Gaming Mouse Pad	 896.38 
RAZER Kabuto Gaming Mouse Pad	 1,479.65 
RAZER Krait 1600dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse	 1,691.75 
RAZER Lachesis 4000dpi Laser Gaming Mouse	 3,494.60 
RAZER Mamba 5600dpi Laser Gaming Mouse (Wireless)	 8,054.75 
RAZER Megalodon Gaming Headset	 7,100.30 
RAZER Moray In-Ear Gaming Earphones	 1,691.75 
RAZER Moray+ In-Ear Gaming Earphones	 3,123.43 
RAZER Naga 5600dpi Laser Gaming Mouse	 5,191.40 
RAZER Piranha Gaming Headset	 3,388.00 
RAZER Salmosa 1800dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse	 1,532.68 
RAZER Sphex Gaming Mouse Pad	 975.91 
RAZER Sphex Serious Gaming Edition Gaming Mouse Pad	 1,055.45 
RAZER Sphex Team Dignitas Edition Gaming Mouse Pad	 1,055.45 
RAZER Sphex World Elite Edition Gaming Mouse Pad	 1,055.45 
Sanyo Eneloop AA - 4 Pack 2000mAH NiMH Rechargeable Batteries	 604.99 
Sapphire Radeon HD3450 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 2,072.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD3650 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 2,464.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD4350 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 2,750.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD4350 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 2,184.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD4550 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 2,695.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD4650 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 3,850.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD4650 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 3,190.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD4670 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 4,950.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD4670 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 4,675.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD4770 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 7,452.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD4890 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 12,960.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD5670 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 7,344.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD5670 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 5,670.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD5750 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 9,010.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD5770 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 11,070.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD5850 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 17,490.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD5870 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 24,910.00 
Sapphire Radeon HD5970 2GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 40,500.00 
Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 4,400.00 
Seagate Barracuda 2TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 9,600.00 
Seagate Barracuda 320GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 2,300.00 
Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 2,500.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Desk™ 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive	 5,100.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 250GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 3,100.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 320GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 3,425.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 500GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 4,650.00 
SoundMAGIC PL-11 In-Ear Earphones	 555.50 
SoundMAGIC PL-30 In-Ear Earphones	 959.50 
Transcend 1GB 200-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory	 1,363.50 
Transcend 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory	 1,363.50 
Transcend 2GB 200-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory	 2,272.50 
Transcend 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory	 2,121.00 
Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 320GB Portable Hard Drive	 3,225.00 
Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 500GB Portable Hard Drive	 4,290.00 
Verbatim 320GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 3,181.50 
Verbatim 320GB USB Portable External Hard Drive (Black)	 3,030.00 
Verbatim 4GB microSDHC Memory Card	 499.95 
Verbatim 4GB SDHC Memory Card	 479.75 
Verbatim 500GB eSATA & USB Desktop External Hard Drive	 4,171.30 
Verbatim 500GB USB Desktop External Hard Drive	 3,333.00 
Verbatim 500GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 4,242.00 
Verbatim 8GB microSDHC Memory Card	 898.90 
Verbatim CD-R 80MIN 700MB 52X 100pk Spindle	 720.00 
Verbatim DVD+R 4.7GB 16X 50pk Spindle	 575.00 
Verbatim DVD+R DL 8.5GB 8X 5pk Slim Case	 275.00 
Verbatim Store ‘n’ Go Retractable 8GB USB Pen Drive	 780.00 
Verbatim Store ‘n’ Go Swivel 16GB USB Pen Drive	 1,590.75 
Verbatim Store ‘n’ Go Swivel 8GB USB Pen Drive	 787.80 
VTX3D Radeon HD4350 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 2,500.00 
VTX3D Radeon HD4350 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 1,900.00 
VTX3D Radeon HD4650 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 3,400.00 
VTX3D Radeon HD4670 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 4,300.00 
VTX3D Radeon HD4890 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 11,110.00 
VTX3D Radeon HD5750 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 8,200.00 
VTX3D Radeon HD5770 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 9,990.00 
Western Digital 160GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 1,775.00 
Western Digital 1TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 4,400.00 
Western Digital 320GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 2,100.00 
Western Digital 500GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 2,500.00 
Xigmatek XLF-F1253 120mm 61CFM Fan	 429.25 
Xigmatek XLF-F1254 120mm 61CFM Fan	 429.25 
Xigmatek XLF-F1453 140mm 63CFM Fan	 656.50 


all prices from www.mediahome.in


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2010)

^~^ dats 1 huge pricelist. & Kingston DDR3-1333Mhz ram r very well priced indeed. & wheres Athlon X3 & X4?


----------



## Revolution (Feb 2, 2010)

@200mph 
GZ.....


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2010)

@ 200mph - that's huge  but the prices on main website is not updated coz look at the msi nvidia gfx card prices - on the TE forum they are less than mentioned on website.

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------




happy20b said:


> Thanks for the suggestion .. my budget is around 5k only ..
> 
> 
> Athlon II X4 620 or 630 ?
> ...



No - it's not a dumb question 

If you can get Athlon II x4 630 then go for it but compare the price of both 620 and 630 and if you have to pay more than 300 bucks simply get 620


----------



## tebuonme (Feb 2, 2010)

prices dell studio xps ???
_Jason Harding
JasonHarding@katechengines.com
JasonHarding@yahoo.com


----------



## happy20b (Feb 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ 200mph - that's huge  but the prices on main website is not updated coz look at the msi nvidia gfx card prices - on the TE forum they are less than mentioned on website.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Is Athlon II x4 630 over clockable ? Is is compatible with ASUS 785TDV-EVO ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Is Athlon II x4 630 over clockable ? Is is compatible with ASUS 785TDV-EVO ?



some samples reach 3.5Ghz. On stock HSF + Voltage expect 3.35-3.4Ghz if u able 2 keep the temperature low. Its 100% compatible. Few online sites reviewed the X4 620, 630 & 635 in Asus M4A785TD-V EVO board only.

But is X4 630 worth the extra 300 bucks @ stock speed? I feel better invest that money in getting a better Ram module or slightly better PSU or maybe in spacious Cabby. Just my own suggestion.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 2, 2010)

AthlonII X4 630 is available at around 5250/- .... so not much of a difference.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> some samples reach 3.5Ghz. On stock HSF + Voltage expect 3.35-3.4Ghz if u able 2 keep the temperature low. Its 100% compatible. Few online sites reviewed the X4 620, 630 & 635 in Asus M4A785TD-V EVO board only.
> 
> But is X4 630 worth the extra 300 bucks @ stock speed? I feel better invest that money in getting a better Ram module or slightly better PSU or maybe in spacious Cabby. Just my own suggestion.



Thanks for the suggestion 

Anybody knows the price difference between X4 620 and 630 ? 

I am from bangalore


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2010)

200mph said:


> Price update on many products
> VTX3D Radeon HD5770 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card	 9,990.00
> all prices from www.mediahome.in



'VTX3D' which is this brand..is it good...

how much is powercolor 5770 now ...

& is core-i3 better than core2 Duo...E8500


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 2, 2010)

@ 200mph... thnx but please try sorting out the products, cuz it's difficult to add them like this... tke this UPDATE AS an example...

*UPDATE*


> *VTX3D HD4670 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.3k*
> VTX3D HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.2k
> VTX3D HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 10k
> 
> ...





> *Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.2k - - w00t w00t*


----------



## 200mph (Feb 2, 2010)

^ vtx 3d is same brand as powercolor, its by the TUL group same that makes powercolor and carries 3 years warranty


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ you're right. saw that thing below the price list image of mediahome.in 

@ happy20b - check in your local shops the price difference of 620 and 630 and post in here and as Sam.Shab said it should be compatible with your mobo.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 3, 2010)

HI ,

   Thanks for all your suggestions .. I have two questions ..

    I was going through AMD site and found athlon II X3 440 which is running at 3ghz clock compared to 2.6ghz in X4 620.. Which proc will be better for gaming ?

  Will buying X4 635 instead of X4 620 make any huge difference in performance ?

   I am totally confused about proc .. for MOBO i have finalized ASUS 
785TD-V-EVO along with 2gb ddr3 RAM ..  I  do play games , watch movies , My plan is to install WIN 7 and Fedora 12  on disk and run WIN XP as virtual machine ( i may install max two virtual machines). 

   Initially i had Phenom II x2 5XX in my mind , then Athlon X4 620 and now  athlon II X3 440 or  X4 635

So please Suggest me good PROC.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2010)

@happy20b, X3 with good clock speed wil help gaming. bt my suggestion, get X4 620-630. 635 is useless if u nt OC. & even if u OC, to get ful benefit of C3 stepping u'll need a good HSF. now choice is urs.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2010)

@ happy20b - Most games are optimized for dual cores but muliticore optimized games are increasing so a quad core cpu will be more future proof as compared to tri core.

& don't waste your money on 635. Get either 620 or 630. 630 is 100-150 MHz more OC able as compared to 620.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks all .. ill go with quad core for sure but athlon or phenom  that depends on my budget  .. Once again thanks. By the way is there any Dedicated thread for over clocking ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 5, 2010)

^Phenom II X2 555 B.E> 3.2GHz is a bargain which may unlock to a quad core, becoming a X4 955....if it doesnt unlock, a  X4 6xx CPU will be faster than it..

*UPDATE*


> Corsair Hydro Series H50 @ 4.7k(Water)
> 
> *Corsair CX400W @ 3k
> Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k
> ...



OMG the NEW THINKDIGIT INTERFACE is facking awesome....W00t w00t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> ^Phenom II X2 555 B.E> 3.2GHz is a bargain which may unlock to a quad core, becoming a X4 955....if it doesnt unlock, a  X4 6xx CPU will be faster than it..



it'll be bargain but for now its no use cause even after more than 1 week of launching, its yet to appear in any online shop. Forget Lynx or Exodus, even in NewEgg & CircuitCity its not available. I checked 2 days ago. Not know what AMD is upto. Maybe they getting 100% yield in their Phenom II X4 line.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 6, 2010)

*Price from Tirupati,Kolkata:*

*Corsair CX400W @ 3.3K +Tax
Corsair VX450W @ 4.1K **+Tax
** Corsair VX550W @ 5.8K **+Tax*


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Thanks all .. ill go with quad core for sure but athlon or phenom  that depends on my budget  .. Once again thanks. By the way is there any Dedicated thread for over clocking ?



Here you go : ( OverClock Listing Thread - you can discuss about all sorts of OC in here )
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121070&highlight=overclock+listing



Revolution said:


> *Price from Tirupati,Kolkata:*
> 
> *Corsair CX400W @ 3.3K +Tax
> Corsair VX450W @ 4.1K **+Tax
> ** Corsair VX550W @ 5.8K **+Tax*



Thanks for the prices


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 6, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X2 555 B.E. Is available at SMC International, Delhi, both at the store and online.


----------



## monkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Revolution said:


> *Price from Tirupati,Kolkata:*
> 
> *Corsair CX400W @ 3.3K +Tax
> Corsair VX450W @ 4.1K **+Tax
> ** Corsair VX550W @ 5.8K **+Tax*



Are the prices correct? I found these prices:

1. CX400W: 3,030/- shipped
2. VX450W: 4,075/- shipped
3. VX550W: 5,020/- shipped

Source: Yantra Online


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> AMD Phenom II X2 555 B.E. Is available at SMC International, Delhi, both at the store and online.



dats c00l. hey someone get 1 & confirm if it unlock to an X4. anyway @ wat price?


----------



## 200mph (Feb 7, 2010)

VTX3D - 5850 @ 15750 only . source mediahome.in


----------



## maddu5731 (Feb 7, 2010)

VTX3D ?
I hav'nt heard about it ever!
Is it new?


----------



## Revolution (Feb 7, 2010)

monkey said:


> Are the prices correct? I found these prices:
> 
> 1. CX400W: 3,030/- shipped
> 2. VX450W: 4,075/- shipped
> ...



Sorry,but that was not online price.....


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> VTX3D ?
> I hav'nt heard about it ever!
> Is it new?



Here's your answer 



200mph said:


> ^ vtx 3d is same brand as powercolor, its by the TUL group same that makes powercolor and carries 3 years warranty


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 7, 2010)

This Pricelist is very helpful indeed....And do update it regularly !!!


----------



## happy20b (Feb 7, 2010)

sp road bangalore

amd athlon x4 620 4.6k
amd athlon x4 630 4.9k

amd phenom x4 945 7.3k
amd phenom x4 955 7.7k


asus m4a785td-v evo 6.45k

dell sp2309w 13.8k
dell st2210 8.9k


----------



## ak24 (Feb 7, 2010)

happy20b said:


> sp road bangalore
> 
> amd athlon x4 620 4.6k
> amd athlon x4 630 4.9k
> ...




amd phenom x4 955 7.7k ??? 
I just spoke with a dealor in mumbai and he said it will cost around 8.9k  
r there places in mumbai where i can get 955 BE for 7.7k


----------



## happy20b (Feb 7, 2010)

ak24 said:


> amd phenom x4 955 7.7k ???
> I just spoke with a dealor in mumbai and he said it will cost around 8.9k
> r there places in mumbai where i can get 955 BE for 7.7k




i almost spoke to 10 dealers. minimum was 7.7k and max was 8.0k


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 8, 2010)

ak24 said:


> amd phenom x4 955 7.7k ???
> I just spoke with a dealor in mumbai and he said it will cost around 8.9k
> r there places in mumbai where i can get 955 BE for 7.7k



U may get the AMD Phenom x4 955 at 8K ...But If u push hard through bargaining then I guess u'll get it at 7.7K preferably on *Lamington Road* in Mumbai...


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Feb 8, 2010)

hey guys can you suggest me a cpu+mobo within 7K...
i searched for AMD, but the local distributors dont have gud AMD, and even if they have the CPU, they dont have any good motherboard 
so any intel cpu + mobo for 7K


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 8, 2010)

*UPDATE*


> Dell ST2210 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.9k
> 
> Phenom II X4 945 3GHz @ 7.6k
> *
> ...


Nice HD5850.....whoa..


BEST GAMING CONFIG @ 50k


> *Config #3*
> Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5k
> ECS A785GM-M @ 4.8k
> Transcend 4GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 4.4k
> ...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 8, 2010)

^ could you on first page  arrange motherboards as micro atx and atx, it will help a lot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2010)

*Config #3*
*Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5k*  -> Core i5
*ECS A785GM-M @ 4.8k*  -> Gigabyte P55
Transcend 4GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 4.4k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
Gigabyte GM6880 Laser Mouse @ 0.9k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
Corsair VX450W @ 4.1k
*VTX3D HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k* -> Powercolor HD5770
*TOTAL = Rs. 50,100

*Hey if i replace the bold parts with my config (in my siggy) will i get it under 
40K @LT road ??? 

the red ones r not needed....


----------



## Arnab boss (Feb 9, 2010)

guys current price of Phenom 2 965 and a 790gx chipset mobo with oc  and xfire price...'


----------



## VAMPIRETHEONE (Feb 10, 2010)

Primary card 5850 and put in a gtx 260 for physx,  what is the minimum psu wattage u guys would recommend ?

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

plus, phenom ii x4 965 vs i7 860 vs i7 920 , which would you recommend ?
i m going to buy rig tomorrow, and it would basically be for 3d rendering like 3dsmax , and photoshop. 

need quick reply guys....


----------



## bhadkow (Feb 11, 2010)

hey... ive got an old processor... amd anthlon x2 4600+
and i am wishing to buy a new processor 4 my old mobo...it supports am2+ socket....
 i need an am2+ pin processor around 5k.... pls suggest me the procc.. nd whercan i gat it..??? 


(all the listed amd processors her are am3 compaitable.. i need am2+ proceesor)


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ Mention your motherboard model with the manufacturer name .


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2010)

hey no body replied for my above post#1726


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 11, 2010)

guys please advice i do regular photoshop and illustrator work is this config fine. after a lot of research i found this iam kinda short of budget . plz help

MSI 790GX-G65
Athlon II X2 240 @2.8Ghz
Trascend 2GB DDr3 1333 Mhz


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 11, 2010)

change them to :

MSI 785G-E53 -- 5600/-
AMD Athlon II X2 620 or X3 425  - 5k / 3.7k

And try to increase the RAM to 4 GB, it will do good for your kinda work !


----------



## bhadkow (Feb 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ Mention your motherboard model with the manufacturer name .


  asus m2n mx se plus   nvidia 6150 nforce 430p am2+ compatible......


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 11, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> change them to :
> 
> MSI 785G-E53 -- 5600/-
> AMD Athlon II X2 620 or X3 425  - 5k / 3.7k
> ...



thanks brother but which is latest and has more relaibility and performance 790gx-g65 or msi 785-e53


----------



## monkey (Feb 11, 2010)

Sapphire HD5570: Rs. 4,900/-
Sapphire HD5450: Rs. 4,050/-

Source: E Forum


----------



## jit_devil2 (Feb 11, 2010)

hey someone please tell me the price of samsung p2250


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2010)

bhadkow said:


> asus m2n mx se plus   nvidia 6150 nforce 430p am2+ compatible......



Your mobo ie Asus M2N-MX SE PLUS supports

Phenom X4 9450 2.1GHz quad core cpu at max and ( around 5 K but it is obsolete now )

Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 2.9 GHz Dual core cpu at max. ( around 3.5K - obsolete now )

So there is not much to upgrade but if you still want to then get the quad if you do multitask a lot but if your primary concern is gaming then get 5600+ as it will offer 500 MHz speed boost over your current setup.

But I would recommend : going with a new mobo+cpu

Here what you can get around 5-6K :

ECS A785GM-M3 @ 3.2 K + Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k 

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 AM ----------




jit_devil2 said:


> hey someone please tell me the price of samsung p2250



It should be around 9.5-10K


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 12, 2010)

::cyborg:: said:


> thanks brother but which is latest and has more relaibility and performance 790gx-g65 or msi 785-e53



Both mobo are good. If you are not planning to add more than 1 Graphic card, MSI 785G-E53 will do fine for you. And its around 1.5k cheaper then the the 790GX-G65. 

So the choice is urs !


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 12, 2010)

*UPDATE*


> Phenom II X2 545 3GHz @ 4.4k
> *Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 4.6k*
> 
> Phenom II X4 925 2.8GHz @ 6.9k
> ...


THe HD5450 should come down to 3k to be a worth buy IMO


----------



## happy20b (Feb 12, 2010)

> It should be around 9.5-10K



At my place Samsung p2250 ( Bangalore Sp road)

8.9k


----------



## jit_devil2 (Feb 12, 2010)

includin vat????


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2010)

@ comp@addict, buddy i think u did a mistake in the update. the HD5570 is a 1Gb DDR3 version. there wil be no 512Mb version.



> Unlike the 5670 and 5450, we’ll only be seeing a single official configuration of the 5570: 1GB of 900MHz DDR3.



this is from AnandTech review of HD5570.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 12, 2010)

jit_devil2 said:


> includin vat????



Nop .. excluding VAT


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> THe HD5450 should come down to 3k to be a worth buy IMO



The price of HD5570 should be around Rs. 4K and then it will be a real VFM and there is no 512MB version of HD5570.

Sapphire HD5570 has two versions one with Display Port and another one with HDMI port 

*www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&psn=000101&gid=3&sgid=918

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 AM ----------




happy20b said:


> At my place Samsung p2250 ( Bangalore Sp road)
> 
> 8.9k



Well in eastern region the prices are little bit high.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2010)

topgear said:


> Well in eastern region the prices are little bit high.



in my place, i.e. NE, Benq G2220HD costs 8.8-9k, with tax. a "bit" too high.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 13, 2010)

I bought it for 8k....lynx sells it for similar rate^^

Made some minor changes to COnfig # 1-2-3, COnfig #3 now under 50k!!!

*UPDATE*


> Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.4k
> 
> Sapphire HD5570 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.9k
> Sapphire HD5450 1GB GDDR3 @ 4k


----------



## Demonkiller (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone know the price of HP DV4 2106TX laptop ??

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/8166/1x1y.gif
*img7.imageshack.us/img7/8166/1x1y.gif


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 14, 2010)

^ around 46k, why don't you go for 2025tx it comes with 4 gb ram and 500gb hdd and 1 gb dedicated gfx and around 48k.


----------



## VAMPIRETHEONE (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally !
Bought the new comp... from chandni chowk kolkata.
Did quite a good amount of walking around the place , taking quotes.
The Eastern Logica Guy was very enthusiastic in my purchase, so , after i took the quotes from him, he kept my ph no. The, an hour later , calls up and says that if i get him all the quotes, he will give me the minimum of everything , as per the quotes of all shops.

So ended up Buying the rig from Logica.

The prices go as follows: (excluding 4% vat)

i7 920   Rs 14000/-

Intel WX58BP Workstation Board Rs 10000/- (Took a chance with this one, didnt know anything about it. PPL, stay away from this board if u want to overclock !! has no settings in bios for that. Only 4 RAM slots, So triple channel blundered, can go max to 6 gb, or mebbe 12 if u find 4gb sticks)

4 GB DDR3 Kingston RAM  Rs. 5200/-
1 TB SATA Seagate 7200.12 Rs 3950/-
Samsung Optical Drive  Rs 1050/-
Corsair TX750W PSU  Rs 7500/-
Coolermaster Elite 310 Cabby Rs. 1600/-

XFX HD 5850 1GB  Rs. 16000/- (Strangely the box didnt offer dirt 2 on it)

Samsung P2250  Rs.9200/-
Logitech MX518 Mouse Rs. 1400/- (From Vedant)
Razer Golaithus MousePad  Rs 1200/- (From M.D. Computers)


(   
Keyboard K100 Rs 250/-
USB to PS2 conv  Rs 55/-
IBALL 4port USB HUB Rs 275/-
Zebronics Gamepad Rs 350/-
2 60 mm fans Rs 120/-
)


Total Expenditure Rs 71900/- without VAT


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2010)

You should have bought MSI x58 pro series mobo. They are between 10-12K.

Anyway, congrats for your purchase


----------



## 200mph (Feb 16, 2010)

Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 160GB Portable Hard Drive	 2,500.00 
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 320GB Portable Hard Drive	 3,100.00 
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 500GB Portable Hard Drive	 4,400.00 

iomega eGo 500GB Portable Hard Drive	 6,500.00 
iomega Prestige 250GB Portable Hard Drive	 2,900.00 
iomega Prestige 320GB Portable Hard Drive	 3,200.00 
iomega Prestige 500GB Portable Hard Drive	 4,400.00 

Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 250GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 3,100.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 320GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 3,425.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 500GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 4,600.00

Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 320GB Portable Hard Drive	 3,225.00 
Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 500GB Portable Hard Drive	 4,290.00 

Verbatim 320GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 3,050.00 
Verbatim 320GB USB Portable External Hard Drive (Black)	 3,050.00 
Verbatim 500GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 4,150.00 

Western Digital My Passport 500GB USB Portable External Hard Drive	 4,600.00 

iomega Prestige 1TB USB 2.0 External Hard Drive	 4,800.00 
iomega ScreenPlay Pro HD 1TB USB 2.0 External Hard Drive	 11,500.00 
iomega ScreenPlay Pro HD 500GB USB 2.0 External Hard Drive	 8,500.00 

Seagate FreeAgent Desk™ 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive	 5,100.00 
Verbatim 500GB eSATA & USB Desktop External Hard Drive	 4,171.30 
Verbatim 500GB USB Desktop External Hard Drive	 3,333.00 

Western Digital My Book 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive	 4,850.00 

Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 4,400.00 
Seagate Barracuda 2TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 9,600.00 
Seagate Barracuda 320GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 2,300.00 
Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 2,500.00 

Western Digital 160GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 1,775.00 
Western Digital 1TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 4,400.00 
Western Digital 320GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 2,100.00 
Western Digital 500GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive	 2,500.00 

Sapphire Price List GPU Price
Radeon HD 5670 -512 MB -5500
Radeon HD 5750 - 1GB 8300
Radeon HD 5770 - 1GB 9900
Radeon HD 5830 - 1GB 15200
Radeon HD 5850 - 1GB 16175
Radeon HD 5870 - 1GB 23500
Radeon HD 5970 - 2GB 38000

price source www.mediahome.in


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been making minor changes to the list in various sections. In the coming days, many of old hardware products will be ticked off the list permanently.

*UPDATE*


> *Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E. @ 5.2k*



@ VAMPIRE - COngo on purchase, but I think you should have settled on a Core i5 config, and purchased more quality components, like a better keyboard and mouse and motherboard.

Nevertheless, a good purchase, w00t it's i7 920!


----------



## monkey (Feb 17, 2010)

Sapphire HD5750 Vapor-X 1GB @10.2k


----------



## 200mph (Feb 18, 2010)

WD 160GB Sata Internal - 1740
WD 320GB Sata Internal - 1970
WD 500GB Sata Internal - 2350
WD 1TB Sata Internal - 4300
WD 1.5TB Sata Internal - 5900

Seagate 250GB Sata Internal - 1850
Seagate 320GB Sata Internal - 2170
Seagate 500GB Sata Internal - 2400
Seagate 1TB Sata Internal - 4300
Seagate 1.5TB Sata Internal - 6150
Seagate 2 TB Sata Internal - 9250


Verbatim 2gb SD - 325
Verbatim 4gb SD - 490
Verbatim Mirco SD 2gb - 275
Verbatim Mirco SD 4gb - 500
Verbatim Mirco SD 8gb - 900

soruce : www.mediahome.in


----------



## monkey (Feb 18, 2010)

200mph said:


> WD 160GB Sata Internal - 1740
> WD 320GB Sata Internal - 1970
> WD 500GB Sata Internal - 2350
> WD 1TB Sata Internal - 4300
> ...



I would suggest to post actual model nos. to identify the correct HDD. For example if it has 16MB or 32MB cache OR is it Economy series or Performance series HDD etc. These parameters can be identified if we have model no. alongwith the price.

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

Cooler Master GX-550W PSU: 4.4k
Cooler Master GX-650W PSU: 5.5k
Cooler Master GX-750W PSU: 6.7k

Source: E Forum


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 18, 2010)

*MEGA UPDATE* 


> *Sapphire HD5970 2GB GDDR5 @ 38k* --> Fastest GPU in the world
> Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.2k
> PowerColour HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 24k
> *Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 23.5k*
> ...





> *Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.2k*
> NZXT Gamma @ 1.8k





> Cooler Master GX-550W @ 4.4k
> Cooler Master GX-650W @ 5.5k
> Cooler Master GX-750W @ 6.7k


- thnx @ 200mph
- @ monkey, cud u post a link to E FOrum?
- @ 200mph - mediahome.in has listed HD5830 with price? and the GPU hasn't even launched yet


----------



## monkey (Feb 18, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> *MEGA UPDATE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here: E Forum: Cooler Master GX PSUs


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2010)

*OCZ XTC Ram Cooler Rev 2 Rs. 1.1K*

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/1098/xtc2litb.jpg

*Internal HDD Drives*

*Western Digital Caviar 1TB Black Edition WD1001FALS @ Rs :5250/
Western Digital Caviar 500GB Black Edition WD5001AALS @ Rs :3200/*

*Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 2k*


_*External HDD Drives*_

*Transcend USB Storejet 320GB @ 3.2K*
*Transcend USB Storejet 500GB @ 4.3K*

*Seagate 320GB Freeagent GO - 3.4K
Seagate 500GB Freeagent GO - 4.5K*

*WD 500GB Passport 2.5'' External - 4500*


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

@ comp@ddict, y u removed the Athlon II X4 635?


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 20, 2010)

How much cost of XFX HD5850??


----------



## 200mph (Feb 20, 2010)

5830 is set to come in from what i know. though it not on the site yet the expected price is that.


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> How much cost of XFX HD5850??



around 16K.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @ comp@ddict, y u removed the Athlon II X4  635?


X4 635 USD price is 120$, convert that yo INR, and minimum price is Rs. 6000, while the price report I got is Rs. 5,150, which is simply impossible, so removed it.

*ANOTHER MEGA UPDATE*


> *Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 22.9k*
> 
> *Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k*
> MSI HD5850 1GB GDDR5 + GRID Free @ 16.1k
> ...





> Biostar A785G @ 3.4k
> Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 3.8k
> 
> *Biostar TA785G3 @ 3.7k* -- AM3 DDR3 MOBO!!!!
> *ECS MCP61M-M3 @ 2.4k - AM3 DDR3*





> FSP Saga II 350 Watts @ 1.7k
> FSP Saga II 400 Watts @ 2.3k
> FSP Saga II 500 Watts @ 2.9k
> FSP Blue Storm Pro 350W @ 2.4k
> ...





> *2.1*
> Creative SBS 280 @ 1.3k
> Creative SBS A200 @ 1.3k
> Creative SBS A300 @ 1.5k
> ...





> *PEN DRIVES*
> 
> Kingston 4GB @ Rs. 480
> Kingston 8GB @ Rs. 820
> ...





> OCZ XTC Ram Cooler Rev2 @ 1.1K





> thnx topgear..
> *INTERNAL HDD*
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 2k
> Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB @ 3.2k
> ...



PHEW, that was HELL OF AN UPDATE man...!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> X4 635 USD price is 120$, convert that yo INR, and minimum price is Rs. 6000, while the price report I got is Rs. 5,150, which is simply impossible, so removed it.
> 
> PHEW, that was HELL OF AN UPDATE man...!!!!



& @ 6k it no more value proccy. Good work mate, keep it up


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 VAPOR-X @ 10k

*What is this Vapor-X ???


----------



## mac555 (Feb 22, 2010)

Its cooler is not reference design but custom design....


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 22, 2010)

@ Sam - thnx
@ KaranTh85 - It uses vapor chamber hybrid liquid cooling system
*
@ All you guys - PLEASE VISIT THIS THREAD and HELP ME OUT!!!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1209509#post1209509*


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2010)

An early look at *Fermi* prices, since its on pre-order, I guess this will become the probable launch price: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1209721#post1209721


----------



## als2 (Feb 23, 2010)

where can i find MSI 785GM-E51 in delhi and for how much .this forum says that it is available for 3.65k but i can see this board over 4k  and other forum


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2010)

als2 said:


> where can i find MSI 785GM-E51 in delhi and for how much .this forum says that it is available for 3.65k but i can see this board over 4k  and other forum



^^ It's around 4.6K - check the 1st page of this thread 




> *DDR3 *
> MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX/SB750 AM3 @ 9.7k
> Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P @ 6.8k
> 
> ...


----------



## colocated (Feb 24, 2010)

Great work Bro ........Thanx for the details


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 24, 2010)

What is the latest prices for 1 TB drives in Bangalore?


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2010)

Ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5870 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e - 25500
ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5770 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e - 12300
ati-sapphire vapor-x- hd5750 gddr5 hdmi 1gb pci-e - 10250

Sapphire Radeon HD 4350 - 1GB - 2675/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 4770 - 512 MB - 6800/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 - 1GB - 3900/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5570 - 1GB - 4975/-
*Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 - 512 MB -5300/-*
Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 - 1GB - 6650/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5750 - 1GB -8350/-
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 - 1GB - 9975/-
_Sapphire Radeon HD 5830 - 1GB - 15275/-_
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 - 1GB - 16125/-

Our forum member _thunder.02dragon_ is selling these 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1210633&postcount=4295

Now a little about Sapphire HD5830 ( even I'm suspicious about HD5830 ) 



> Pushed back from its initial February 4th release, the Radeon HD 5830 is still coming and proof of that stands in the store listings found on the Internet. According to them, the new Cypress-powered card features 1280 Stream Processors, 60 Texture Units, a 750 MHz core clock, a 256-bit memory interface, 1GB of GDDR5 memory @ 4000 MHz, and dual DVI, HDMI and DisplayPort outputs. Radeon HD 5830 has DirectX 11 support, is CrossFireX ready, and comes equipped with a dual-slot cooler. It carries a pre-order price tag of £190 / 216 Euro / $297 and it should become available this month, unless AMD will wait for CeBIT and launch it then.



*www.insidehw.com/News/Hardware/Sapphire-Radeon-HD-5830-listed-online.html

But there's nothing as HD5830 on their website :
*www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&psn=000101&gid=3&sgid=591

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 AM ----------

*BTW, Just saw that mediahome.in guys are selling HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.2K* 

---------- Post added at 06:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------

G-Skill Ram Prices ( DDR3 ) 

F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD DDR3 PC12800 6GB (2GB x 3) 6-7-6-18  @13K
F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD DDR3 PC16000 6GB (2GB x 3) 9-9-9-24  @10.8K
F3-10666CL9T-6GBNQ PC3-10666 / DDR3 1333 Mhz 3 x 2GB 9-9-9-24 @9.2K
F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ PC3-12800 / DDR3 1600 Mhz 3 x 2GB 9-9-9-24 @10.2K

F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT DDR3 PC10600 2GB (2GB x 1) 9-9-9-24  @ 2.8K
F3-10666CL9D-4GBNQ PC3-10666 / DDR3 1333 Mhz 2 x 2GB 9-9-9-24 @ 6K
F3-10666CL9T-3GBNQ PC3-10666 / DDR3 1333 Mhz 3 x 1GB 9-9-9-24 @ 6.3K
F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ PC3-12800 / DDR3 1600 Mhz 2 x 2GB 9-9-9-24 @ 7K

From TE forum 
*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/gskill-memories-ddr3-153337.html


----------



## di9it (Feb 25, 2010)

Please post the prices of these speakers:

Creative GigaWorks G500
Creative GigaWorks G550W

Where can i buy these models in Delhi?
And please suggest any better or similar speaker systems in this price range...


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2010)

*Core i3 i530 2.93GHz @ 5.7K*
*Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.3k*

Intel D945GCLF Motherboard + ATOM 1.6 GHz CPU @ 2.9K


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 26, 2010)

*UPDATE
*


> XFX 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.8k
> Zotac GT240 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.6k
> Zotac GT240 1GB GDDR3 @ 5.8k
> 
> ...





> *Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.3k*
> *Core i3 i530 2.93GHz @ 5.9K*





> XFX 650W Modular @ 9k
> XFX 750W Modular @ 10.6k





> CM Elite 360 @ 2.1k
> CM Elite 341 @ 2.2k
> CM Elite 342 @ 2.2k





> G.Skill F3-16000 1866MHz CL9 6GB  @10.8K
> *G.Skill F3-12800 1600MHz CL6 6GB  @13K*
> G.Skill F3-12800 1600MHz CL9 6GB @10.2K
> G.SKill F3-10666 1333MHz CL9 6GB @9.2K
> ...


Whoa, RAM UPDATE


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2010)

@ comp@ddict, u doing a great job but 1 small request, expand the Cabinet section & categorize them in the sequence of size i.e. Mini Tower, Mid Tower & Full Tower. CM Elite 360 is Mini Tower whereas Elite 310 is Mid Tower. but peoples will get confused looking at their respective price.


----------



## 200mph (Feb 27, 2010)

BIOSTAR T5 XE LGA1156 ATX Motherboard	 8,300.00 
BIOSTAR TP43D2-A7 LGA775 ATX Motherboard	 4,350.00 
BIOSTAR TP43E Combo LGA775 ATX Motherboard	 4,150.00 
BIOSTAR TPower I55 LGA1156 ATX Motherboard	 13,350.00 
BIOSTAR TPower X58 LGA1366 ATX Motherboard	 14,375.00 
BIOSTAR A780G M2+ SE AM2+ microATX Motherboard	 3,450.00 
BIOSTAR A785GE AM2+ microATX Motherboard	 3,325.00 
BIOSTAR TA785G3 AM3 microATX Motherboard	 3,650.00 
BIOSTAR TA785GE 128M AM2+ microATX Motherboard	 3,750.00 
BIOSTAR TA790GX A3+ AM3 ATX Motherboard	 6,550.00 
BIOSTAR TA790GXBE AM2+ ATX Motherboard	 4,750.00 
BIOSTAR TA790GXE 128M AM2+ ATX Motherboard	 5,475.00 

from www.mediahome.in


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 27, 2010)

Which is best one HD 5670 or HD 5570 for my config C2D e4500,2GB DDR2 ,INtel 945GCNL,Dell SMPS(no separate pci ex power connector) , 19" TFT Viewsonic 1680x1050 Resolution.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ For you HD5670 should the way to go ....


----------



## Ecko (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude wanna buy a new LCD monitor plz help 
Range 8k-12k
Tell me vich 1 is d best in respective sizes


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ ( don't call dude - saying buddy will just do fine )  Here's the best one :

Dell S2409W 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor 

or If you don't wanna spend a penny more than 12K then this is also good :

BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor


----------



## Revolution (Feb 28, 2010)

Please tell me approximate price of the following if possible!

XFX/Palit 9600GSO 768/384MB DDR3
Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) 1TB HDD

Thanks.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 28, 2010)

@ Revolution - U shud check the front page sometimes u noe..
the prices are 4.7k each

@ Sam.Shab - DOne

@ 200pmh - Thnx for the mobo update, but please, try to post the data like this(look below)

*UPDATE*


> *ViewSonic VX2233wm 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k* - SWEET DEAL





> *Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k* - SWEET DEAL #2
> Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.5k





> *BIOSTAR T5 XE @ 8.5k*
> BIOSTAR TPower I55 @ 13.5k
> 
> BIOSTAR TP43D2-A7 @ 4.4k
> ...


----------



## Ecko (Feb 28, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ ( don't call dude - saying buddy will just do fine )  Here's the best one :
> 
> Dell S2409W 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor
> 
> ...



kk Buddy  
BTW wat abt non HD 
many around 8k dere ..any gud among dem ??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> @ Revolution - U shud check the front page sometimes u noe..
> the prices are 4.7k each
> 
> @ Sam.Shab - DOne
> ...




thanks man. 



> Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k - SWEET DEAL #2


sweetest deal. same price but better cooler.


----------



## 200mph (Feb 28, 2010)

VTX 5850 @ 15749 

 VTX 5870 @ 22999 

source www.mediahome.in


----------



## rahul_007 (Feb 28, 2010)

hey comp@addict,,,, do you use asus m4a785td-v evo??? if yes, then please tell me its benchmarks.... whats its latest price???? is it better then msi 785g e65????


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2010)

@ *Ecko* - Do check the 1st page and 1st post of this thread - there you will find more suitable options ( just look at the bottom for the monitor price list )

@ comp@ddict - A HD5670 @ 5.3K with custom cooler from Artic is not just only swwet it's cool and sweet ice- cream deal for the upcoming hot summer gaming season


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 1, 2010)

*small update* - happy holi!


> msi hd5870 1gb gddr5 @ 23.7k
> vtx3d hd5870 1gb gddr5 @ 23.1k





> *sapphire hd5670 512mb gddr5 artic cooling @ 5.3k* - *facking *sweet deal #2


----------



## mukherjee (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi friends...
Am back after a loooooong time.
Wish u all a belated Happy Holi!

Newys,lets get dwn to business.
I have finally outgrown my 300GB HDD and m looking to increase my horizons(read storage!!). 

After going thru the prices(n performances) i hv set my eyes on 1TB Sata 2 HDD,but I m confused whether to go for Seagate or WD. I currently have the 7200.11 Seagate drive,which has worked fine since August 2007.
Also, WD has 3 HDD families out there...Green,Blue n Black. I m looking for the best bang for the buck(coz i m really poor  )...But WD green drives outta the pic...no <7200rpm for me.

Plz extend ur valuable advice.(service n warranty to be taken into account,as i alredy hv experience with 3 failing HDDs!)
Also,can tell me their appx price in Kolkata?

P.S- Pardon me for posting this here again. Actually I ws nt sure where to post in the first place.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 2, 2010)

it looks ram prices are shooting up, as I just checked through lynx, most of them were shown about 1k more than last couple of weeks back, is there any shortage of rams in market


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Hi friends...
> Am back after a loooooong time.
> Wish u all a belated Happy Holi!
> 
> ...



If you wish to get WD drives then Blue series offers the most bang for the bucks but I would recommend Seagate over WD anyday - Just try to get ther 7200.12 series drives


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> I would recommend Seagate over WD anyday - Just try to get ther 7200.12 series drives



is it seagate better.....& wat abt warranty....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

dude if you want to buy any of these components head over to computer empire / smc international in nehru place probably this is where you can find these .... 

@can someone update me on the place where i can buy the cheapest ps3 slim 250GB //??? thanks... in delhi


----------



## mukherjee (Mar 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> If you wish to get WD drives then Blue series offers the most bang for the bucks but I would recommend Seagate over WD anyday - Just try to get ther 7200.12 series drives



Thanx....If its gonna be seagate, i'll ensure that its a 7200.12 drive. Heard that some 7200.11 drives had some firmware prob? Are 7200.12 drives okay for now?

Neway,seagate has cut down warranty to 3yrs,and WD only provides 5yr warranty for black series drives.No WD green drives plz. Wat will b the cost of a WD Blue 1TB drive?

Any suggestions?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Thanx....If its gonna be seagate, i'll ensure that its a 7200.12 drive. Heard that some 7200.11 drives had some firmware prob? Are 7200.12 drives okay for now?
> 
> Neway,seagate has cut down warranty to 3yrs,and WD only provides 5yr warranty for black series drives.No WD green drives plz. Wat will b the cost of a WD Blue 1TB drive?
> 
> Any suggestions?



then who provides 5yrs warranty? WDC green provides? what about Samsung F3?


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> is it seagate better.....& wat abt warranty....



Seagate provides 3 years ....



mukherjee said:


> Thanx....If its gonna be seagate, i'll ensure that its a 7200.12 drive. Heard that some 7200.11 drives had some firmware prob? Are 7200.12 drives okay for now?
> 
> Neway,seagate has cut down warranty to 3yrs,and WD only provides 5yr warranty for black series drives.No WD green drives plz. Wat will b the cost of a WD Blue 1TB drive?
> 
> Any suggestions?



In Asia Pacific, India and Thailand WD provides 3 years warranty on both of their Blue and Green series drives. They provide 5 years only on Black series though.

*support.wdc.com/warranty/policy.asp?custtype=end&lang=en

1TB seagate and WD Blue drive will cost almost same .... may be Rs. 100-200 difference at max 



Sam.Shab said:


> then who provides 5yrs warranty? WDC green provides? what about Samsung F3?



Even samsung provides 3 years warranty


----------



## Revolution (Mar 4, 2010)

WD Black may be better choice cos it is faster and got 5 years warranty.........
But,unfortunate WD 640GB Black is not available Kolkata and higher capacity Black series HDDs are expensive.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 4, 2010)

*Mega Update*


> *2.1*
> Creative SBS A100 @ 1.2k
> Creative SBS A200 @ 1.3k
> Creative SBS A500 @ 2.8k
> ...





> Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 13.3k
> Zotac GT240 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.3k





> *Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB @ 2.8k*
> Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 4.5k
> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4.3k*





> *KEYBOARDS*
> *Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k*
> *Microsoft Sidewinder X6 @ 4.2k*
> 
> ...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 4, 2010)

guys can please someone update me on the price of 2.5 inches 320gb 5400 rpm laptop hard disk in delhi ? nehru place?


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 4, 2010)

is ex58a ud5 more expensive than x58 ud5
wat is the x58a ud5 price ¿¿

Is ud7 worth the extra cost than the ud5 ¿¿


----------



## run.away (Mar 9, 2010)

*Latest Prices*

Hey, Im doing some report for school. Please help me find info about the latest trends in music right now, for teenagers. Can be anything, from the way they share music or the latest genres. Thx


----------



## 200mph (Mar 9, 2010)

Price source www.mediahome.in

          Ram   Kingston 1Gb Ddr2 800Mhz   KINGSTON   1300       Ram   Kingston 2Gb Ddr2 800Mhz   KINGSTON   2100       Ram   Kingston 2Gb Ddr3 1333Mhz   KINGSTON   2900       Ram   Laptop Kingston 2Gb Ddr2 667Mhz   KINGSTON   2200       Ram   Laptop Kingston 1Gb Ddr2 667Mhz   KINGSTON   1300       Ram   Laptop Kingston 1Gb Ddr2 800Mhz   KINGSTON   1250       Ram   Laptop Kingston 2Gb Ddr2 800Mhz   KINGSTON   2300       Dvdwriter   Lg Oem Sata Blk   LG   1200       Dvdwriter   Samsung Box SATA Blk   SAMSUNG   1150       Laptop   Samsung NetBook N140 KA01IN   SAMSUNG   1600       Laptop   Samsung NetBook N140 Window 7   SAMSUNG   1800       Laptop   Samsung Netbook N148-DA01IN   SAMSUNG   15500       Laptop   Samsung NetBook N150 KA02IN   SAMSUNG   17000       Laptop   Samsung NetBook N210 JA02IN   SAMSUNG   18000       Laptop   Samsung NP N128 DA01IN   SAMSUNG   15000       Laptop   Samsung NP-N120 KA04IN   SAMSUNG   17500       Hard   Disk Seagate 1000Gb External Freeagent Desk Usb   SEAGATE   5600       Hard   Disk Seagate 1000Gb External Freeagent Portable Go usb   SEAGATE   9600       Hard   Disk Seagate 1000Gb Sata   SEAGATE   4350       Hard   Disk Seagate 1500Gb External Freeagent Desktop Usb   SEAGATE   9999       Hard   Disk Seagate 1500Gb Sata   SEAGATE   6200       Hard   Disk Seagate 2000Gb Sata   SEAGATE   10900       Hard   Disk Seagate 250Gb External Freeagent Portable Go Usb   SEAGATE   3150       Hard   Disk Seagate 250Gb Sata   SEAGATE   1800       Hard   Disk Seagate 320Gb External Freeagent Portable Go Usb   SEAGATE   3550       Hard   Disk Seagate 320Gb Sata   SEAGATE   2200       Hard   Disk Seagate 500Gb External Freeagent Portable Go usb   SEAGATE   4650       Hard   Disk Seagate 500Gb Sata   SEAGATE   2450       Hard   Disk Seagate Laptop 160Gb Sata   SEAGATE   2200       Hard   Disk Seagate Laptop 250Gb Sata   SEAGATE   2500       Hard   Disk Seagate Laptop 320Gb Sata   SEAGATE   2750       Hard   Disk Seagate Laptop 500Gb Sata   SEAGATE   4350       Hard   Disk Seagate Laptop 500Gb Sata (7200 Rpm)   SEAGATE   7200       Hard   Disk Transcend 250Gb External Storejet Portable Usb   TRANSCEND   2900       Hard   Disk Transcend 320Gb External Storejet Portable Usb   TRANSCEND   3250       Hard   Disk Transcend 500Gb External Storejet Portable Usb   TRANSCEND   4350       Photo   Frame Transcend 2 gb 8 inch   TRANSCEND   6500       Photo   Frame Transcend 2Gb T720 With Remote & Fm   TRANSCEND   5500       Hard   Disk Western Digital 1000Gb External My Book Essential Edition Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   5300       Hard   Disk Western Digital 1000Gb External My Book With Fire Wire Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   8000       Hard   Disk Western Digital 1000Gb Sata   WESTERN DIGITAL   4100       Hard   Disk Western Digital 1500Gb External My Book Essential Edition Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   7500       Hard   Disk Western Digital 160Gb External Elements Portable Go Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   2550       Hard   Disk Western Digital 160Gb External My Passport Essential Go Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   2605       Hard   Disk Western Digital 160Gb Sata   WESTERN DIGITAL   1750       Hard   Disk Western Digital 250Gb External Element Go Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   2600       Hard   Disk Western Digital 250Gb External My Passport Essential Go Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   2850       Hard   Disk Western Digital 250Gb Sata   WESTERN DIGITAL   2150       Hard   Disk Western Digital 320Gb External Element Go Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   3300       Hard   Disk Western Digital 320Gb External My Passport Essential Go Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   3350       Hard   Disk Western Digital 320Gb Sata   WESTERN DIGITAL   2100       Hard   Disk Western Digital 500Gb External Elements Portable Go Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   4350       Hard   Disk Western Digital 500Gb External My Passport Essential Go Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   4500       Hard   Disk Western Digital 500Gb Sata   WESTERN DIGITAL   2400       Hard   Disk Western Digital Laptop 160Gb Sata   WESTERN DIGITAL   2150       Hard   Disk Western Digital Laptop 250Gb Sata   WESTERN DIGITAL   2700       Hard   Disk Western Digital Laptop 320Gb Sata   WESTERN DIGITAL   2750       Hard   Disk Western Digital Laptop 500Gb Sata   WESTERN DIGITAL   4450       Media   Player Western Digital TV HD 1080P Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   7200       Media   Player Western Digital TV Live HD 1080P Usb   WESTERN DIGITAL   10200


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't read properly......


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2010)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4.2k
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 4.2k

UPS Price :

APC 550VA Back UPS Rs. 2.2K
APC 650VA Back UPS Rs. 2.8K
APC 1000VA Rs. 5.8K


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 10, 2010)

topgear said:


> *ViewSonic VX2233wm 21.5 inch HD LCD Monitor @ Rs. 7.8K only*
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4.2k
> Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 4.2k
> ...





will the 1000va(700watt) run tx750 (750watt) ¿¿
Or do i need a 1250va(750watt)

price of apc 1250va ¿¿


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2010)

APC Smart Series UPS available in India ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ don't know buddy .... please check with the local or online shops.



Tathaga said:


> will the 1000va(700watt) run tx750 (750watt) ¿¿
> Or do i need a 1250va(750watt)
> 
> price of apc 1250va ¿¿



1000VA ups can provide 600W at max ..... your psu will just run fine with as long as the load on ups remains upto 600W ..... now say if your lcd consumes around 50W and your rig consumes 500-520 watt under load .... the ups can handle it ... but anything beyond 600W will just shut off your rig and restart it or you will get a overload warning.

a 1100VA apc ups is around 5K !!! on deltapage .... the 1000VA and 11000VA APC ups prices are from there 

==================================================

BTW, guys need some help ... take a look at here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1214691


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2010)

what is Asrock P55M Pro's price?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 14, 2010)

From lynx-india

Corsair VX450W @Rs.3675/-
Corsair VX550W @Rs.4568/-


----------



## 200mph (Mar 15, 2010)

Radeon   HD 4350-1GB    2500       
Radeon HD   4650-1GB   3650       
Radeon HD   4670-1GB    4500       
Radeon HD   4770-512 MB   6200 
      Radeon HD   5450 - 1GB ( DDR 2 )   3750 
      Radeon HD   5450 - 1GB ( DDR 3 )   4200 
      Radeon HD   5550 - 1GB    N/A       
Radeon HD   5570 - 1GB    5250 
      Radeon HD   5670 -512 MB    5100 
      Radeon HD   5670 -1GB    6500
 Radeon HD   5750 - 1GB    8400
 Radeon HD   5770 - 1GB    9700 
      Radeon HD   5830 - 1GB    N/A       
Radeon HD   5850 - 1GB   16000
 Radeon HD   5870 - 1GB    23000 

Radeon HD   5970 - 2GB    38000   

Sapphire GPU price list Update
Source www.mediahome.in

---------- Post added 15-03-2010 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 14-03-2010 at 11:58 PM ----------

Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 160GB Portable External Hard Drive     2,500.00 
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 320GB Portable External Hard Drive     3,100.00 
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 500GB Portable External Hard Drive     4,400.00 
iomega eGo 500GB Portable External Hard Drive     6,500.00 
iomega Prestige 250GB Portable External Hard Drive     2,900.00 
iomega Prestige 320GB Portable External Hard Drive     3,250.00 
iomega Prestige 500GB Portable External Hard Drive     4,350.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 250GB Portable External Hard Drive     3,150.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 320GB Portable External Hard Drive     3,550.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 500GB Portable External Hard Drive     4,650.00 
*Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 1TB Portable External Hard Drive     9,600.00 *
Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 250GB Portable External Hard Drive     2,900.00 
Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 320GB Portable External Hard Drive     3,250.00 
Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 500GB Portable External Hard Drive     4,350.00 
Verbatim 320GB Portable External Hard Drive     3,050.00 
Verbatim 320GB Portable External Hard Drive (Black)     3,050.00 
Verbatim 500GB Portable External Hard Drive     4,150.00 
Western Digital Elements 160GB Portable External Hard Drive     2,550.00 
*Western Digital Elements 250GB Portable External Hard Drive     2,600.00* 
Western Digital Elements 320GB Portable External Hard Drive     3,300.00 
Western Digital Elements 500GB Portable External Hard Drive     4,350.00 
Western Digital My Passport 320GB Portable External Hard Drive     3,350.00 
*Western Digital My Passport 500GB Portable External Hard Drive     4,350.00 *

iomega Prestige 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive     4,800.00 
iomega ScreenPlay Pro HD 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive     11,500.00 
iomega ScreenPlay Pro HD 500GB USB Desktop External Hard Drive     8,500.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Desk™ 1.5TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive     9,999.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Desk™ 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive     5,600.00 
Seagate FreeAgent Desk™ 500GB USB Desktop External Hard Drive     3,600.00 
Verbatim 500GB USB Desktop External Hard Drive     3,333.00 
Verbatim 500GB eSATA & USB Desktop External Hard Drive     4,160.00 
Western Digital My Book 1.5TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive     7,500.00 
Western Digital My Book 1TB USB & FW Desktop External Hard Drive     8,000.00 
*Western Digital My Book 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive     5,000.00 *

Seagate Momentus 160GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive     2,200.00 
Seagate Momentus 250GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive     2,500.00 
Seagate Momentus 320GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive     2,750.00 
Seagate Momentus 500GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive     4,350.00 
Seagate Momentus 500GB 7200RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive     7,200.00 
Western Digital Scorpio 160GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive     2,150.00 
Western Digital Scorpio 250GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive     2,700.00 
Western Digital Scorpio 320GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive     2,750.00 
Western Digital Scorpio 500GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive     4,450.00 

Seagate Barracuda 250GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     1,800.00 
Seagate Barracuda 2TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     10,900.00 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1.5TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     6,200.00 
*Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     4,350.00 *
Seagate Barracuda 320GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     2,200.00 
Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     2,450.00 
Western Digital 1.5TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     5,900.00 
Western Digital 160GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     1,750.00 
Western Digital 250GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     2,150.00 
Western Digital 320GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     2,100.00 
Western Digital Blue 500GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     2,400.00 
*Western Digital Green 64MB Cache 1TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive     4,100.00*


Source Mediahome.in


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 15, 2010)

^^
this time the update is not clumsy as ur previous one 200mph
nice work


----------



## official (Mar 15, 2010)

i want a cpu heatsink+ fan for 1156 socket (i5)...


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2010)

What's your budget ??


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Is there any difference between sapphire HD 4850 and XFX Hd 4850


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

Sam123456 said:


> Is there any difference between sapphire HD 4850 and XFX Hd 4850


not much
but stats says sapphire one is a li'l bit better


----------



## cosmos (Mar 16, 2010)

@Comp@ddict - On the 1st page you have quoted the following prices!
Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7.8k
*Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k*
G.SKill F3-10666 1333MHz CL9 6GB @9.2K
G.Skill F3-12800 1600MHz CL9 6GB @10.2K
*G.Skill F3-12800 1600MHz CL6 6GB @13K*
G.Skill F3-16000 1866MHz CL9 6GB @10.8K

Can you tell me where did you find the ram price so low for  *Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k ??

*I got it for 9.5k and my friend wants the same ram but seeing your quoted price he is nw hesitant as here in Bangalore it is 9.8k?
So any online website or link plz?

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 16, 2010)

My budget is 6.5 k
which one should i buy
Zotac 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 ECO @ 6k
XFX HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.3k
*ASUS HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6.2k
or any other graphics card
I am a guy who likes to play all the latest games
*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2010)

Sam123456 said:


> My budget is 6.5 k
> which one should i buy
> Zotac 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 ECO @ 6k
> XFX HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.3k
> *ASUS HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6.2k*



get GTS250.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> get GTS250.


gts 250?
wots its price anyway?
i thot it was in 7-8k range


----------



## amogh (Mar 16, 2010)

hi i want to buy new motherboard and processor currently i am havin ati radeon xpress 200 board and pentium 4 2.93ghz processor i want to do gaming on the system my budget is 9000rs for the combo i am currently having 2gb of ddr2 ram and have a 9800gt card So plz give suggestion and best value for money my budget is not expandable 
 i have preffered phenom II X2 555BE and Biostar Ta785ge board plz give suggestion ..
thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> gts 250?
> wots its price anyway?
> i thot it was in 7-8k range



MSI has one GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 gfx cardaround ~6-6.5K.

If you can't find that get HD4850 instead though note that you will need some good PSU like corsair VX450W around 4k two run these 



amogh said:


> hi i want to buy new motherboard and processor currently i am havin ati radeon xpress 200 board and pentium 4 2.93ghz processor i want to do gaming on the system my budget is 9000rs for the combo i am currently having 2gb of ddr2 ram and have a 9800gt card So plz give suggestion and best value for money my budget is not expandable
> i have preffered phenom II X2 555BE and Biostar Ta785ge board plz give suggestion ..
> thanks in advance



Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.1k
Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 3.8k


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2010)

Sam123456 said:


> My budget is 6.5 k
> which one should i buy
> Zotac 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 ECO @ 6k
> XFX HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.3k
> ...



I think u getting HD4770 cheaper comparing to other cards.....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 17, 2010)

shopkeepers here are quoting any price according to there wish
ie., sapphire hd5850 18.5k, m/b ga x58a ud3r 17k and others also some thing like that,
so my only option is to buy online all things


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 17, 2010)

So which one should i buy
GTS 250 or Radeon HD4850
my budget is around 6.5k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2010)

Sam123456 said:


> So which one should i buy
> GTS 250 or Radeon HD4850


gts 250
make sure u hv at least 450w power supply


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2010)

Yesterday bought Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @5K(all) from   M.D.Computer,Kolkata.
Unfortunate video gone kaput in first 30min.....


----------



## amogh (Mar 18, 2010)

thnks for the suggestion but i am very much into gaming i googled and saw the benchmarks of phenomiix2 550 and 555 Be are gud thn athlon x4 630 so for which processor should i go for the board i am going for is Biostar TA785Ge128 M


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2010)

amogh said:


> thnks for the suggestion but i am very much into gaming i googled and saw the benchmarks of phenomiix2 550 and 555 Be are gud thn athlon x4 630 so for which processor should i go for the board i am going for is Biostar TA785Ge128 M



get X2 555. unlocking chance very high. for board get any of the 4:

MSI 785GN-E65 @ 5.6k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k 
MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k
ECS A785GM-M @ 4.8k ---> not sure if new bios released. old bios was bad as HELL.

cause i not sure if the Biostar will keep the proccy stable after unlock. from reviews Asrock, Asus, Gigabyte & even MSI are best boards for unlocking & also keeping the processor stable. any board with ACC can unlock processor but not all board can provide it stable. few even deny to boot into windows.


----------



## amogh (Mar 19, 2010)

thnks dude but i am not going to overclock the processor so should i go for Phenom x2 555BE


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2010)

amogh said:


> thnks dude but i am not going to overclock the processor so should i go for Phenom x2 555BE


if u just going to play games
then 555be is the ultimate thing in this price range


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 19, 2010)

amogh said:


> thnks dude but i am not going to overclock the processor so should i go for Phenom x2 555BE



U don't need to overclock to unlock the cores. Ur pc will eat same amount of power as with 2 cores as well as 4 cores. If u unlock rest of the 2 cores it 'll make ur CPU a quad core instead of dual core. With quad core u 'll see a significant performance difference with multi-core apps & quad core optimized games.


----------



## N0x (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone know the price of a coolermaster cm 690 ii advanced cabinet?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2010)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> U don't need to overclock to unlock the cores. Ur pc will eat same amount of power as with 2 cores as well as 4 cores. If u unlock rest of the 2 cores it 'll make ur CPU a quad core instead of dual core. With quad core u 'll see a significant performance difference with multi-core apps & quad core optimized games.



yes, but theres a catch. a X4 needs more power & X2 needs far less voltage. so an X2 unlocked to X4, the voltage won't change, always & in all mobos. this is main reason why X2's are not always stable after getting unlocked. once you increase voltage by .2V or .15V, chances are even unstable proccy will also respect u.

& yes, no need of Oc'ing. just problem is heat generated by X2 ---> X4 will be more. so if you can keep the temp in check, you got a real PC bonus 



piyush120290 said:


> if u just going to play games
> then 555be is the ultimate thing in this price range



+1. yah good proccy @ low price. + hidden gifts.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes, but theres a catch. a X4 needs more power & X2 needs far less voltage. so an X2 unlocked to X4, the voltage won't change, always & in all mobos. this is main reason why X2's are not always stable after getting unlocked. once you increase voltage by .2V or .15V, chances are even unstable proccy will also respect u.
> 
> & yes, no need of Oc'ing. just problem is heat generated by X2 ---> X4 will be more. so if you can keep the temp in check, you got a real PC bonus
> 
> ...


 
hey what r therse hidden gifts?
just curious


----------



## subhajitmaji (Mar 20, 2010)

Asus M2N68-AM PLUS (nVidia based board): Rs: 2500
AMD Phenom II X4 Quadra Core 2.8 GHz 8MB total Cache: Rs: 6750
Kingston 2GB DDR2: Rs.2350
Seagate 1TB SATAII: Rs. 3950
nVidia 9400 (1GB): Rs. 2850
All excluding VAT

Bought today from Vedant, Chandni, Kolkata


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 20, 2010)

which should be given the first thought-
buying from online store or local store


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2010)

^^ Local store ... 

@ com@ddict -  Take a look at this link :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124959

and one  humble request :

*Please remove all viewsonic products from the price list and save future customers from being cheated *


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 21, 2010)

*MEGA UPDATE
*


> Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.9k
> Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7k
> 
> Kingston 1GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.2k
> ...





> *UPS*
> INTEX 600va @ 1.3k
> Microtek 600va @ 1.6k
> APC 550va @ 1.8k





> Samsung 250GB @ 1.6k
> Samsung 320GB @ 1.7k
> Samsung 500GB @ 2.1k
> 
> ...





> NZXT Gamma @ 2k
> NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
> NZXT LEXA S @ 5.1k
> 
> ...





> *PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 V2 @ 9.6k*
> *MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k*





> Core 2 Quad Q8300 2.5GHz @ 7.2k
> 
> Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 5.1k
> 
> ...





> ECS G31 @ 1.6k
> AsRock G31 @ 1.8k
> ASUS G31-GL @ 2.2k
> ASUS G31-PR @ 2.4k
> Gigabyte G31-PR @ 2.4k



I'm sorry topgear, but I cannot be prejudiced and remove the only ViewSonic product on the entire PRICE LIST.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey what r therse hidden gifts?
> just curious



extra cores (phenom II X2) & maybe L3 caches (athlon II X3) 



topgear said:


> ^^ Local store ...



no.1 priority local store. online store should be used as reference point.



comp@ddict said:


> Microtek 600va @ 1.6k



it sucks. shouldn't have added to price list. same category as CM Extreme Power PSUs.


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 21, 2010)

Ny1:
Da latest price of 5850 is?


----------



## 200mph (Mar 22, 2010)

RZ01-00050100-R2M1   Razer   Copperhead Tempest Blue Mouse   2900   
      RZ01-00050200-R2M1   Razer   Copperhead Anarchy Red Mouse   2900   
      RZ01-00050300-R2M1   Razer   Copperhead Chaos Green Mouse   2900   
      RZ01-00240100-R3A1   Razer   Salmosa - Asian Mouse   1475   
      RZ01-00151400-R3A1   Razer   DeathAdder  Mouse   2450   
      RZ01-00360100-R3A1   Razer   Abyssus - FRML   1575   
      RZ01-00350100-R3A1   Razer   Imperator   2800   
      RZ01-00020500-R3M1   Razer   Diamondback Flame Red Mouse    2300   
      RZ01-00020600-R3M1   Razer   Diamondback Frost Blue Mouse    2300   
      RZ01-00020700-R3M1   Razer   Diamondback Earth GreenMouse    2300   
      RZ01-00170100-R3M1   Razer   Lachesis Gaming  Blue Mouse   3500   
      RZ03-00180100-R3M1   Razer   Lycosa   Gaming Keyboard   4000   
      RZ03-00181400-R3M1   Razer   Lycosa Mirror    4350   
      RZ02-00200100-R3M1   Razer   Destructor ( Mouse Pad   2150   
      RZ02-00310100-R3M1   Megasoma   - FRML   1900   
      RZ04-00090100-R3A1   Razer   Moray    1750   
      RZ04-00090300-R3A1   Razer   Moray Plus   3150   
      RZ04-00080100-R3M1   Razer   Piranha Stereo Gaming Headphone   3400   
      RZ04-00250100-R3M1   Razer   Megalodon Gaming Headset   7150   
      RZ30-00070101-R2U1   Razer   Tarantula Accessory-BattleLight (Blue)   1550   
      RZ03-00260800-R3U1   Razer   Arctosa Black -USA Black   2450   
      RZ05-00160300-R3W1   Razer   Mako 2.1 Speaker System   17000   
      RZ02-00330100-R3M1   Razer Sphex - Full   Retail Multi Language    950   
      RZ02-00340100-R3M1    Kabuto- Full Retail   Multi Language    1475   
      RZ02-00210700-R3M1    Razer   Goliathus-Fragged Alpha Mouse Pad – Speed - FRML  -(444mm X 355mm X 4.3mm)   1150   
      RZ02-00210800-R3M1   Razer   Goliathus-Fragged Standard Mouse Pad – Speed - FRML  - (355mm X 254mm X 4mm)   990   
      RZ02-00210900-R3M1    Razer   Goliathus-Fragged Omega Mouse Pad - Speed -  FRML    -( 270mm x 215mm x 4mm)    950   
      RZ02-00211000-R3M1    Razer   Goliathus-Fragged Alpha Mouse Pad- Control - FRML  -(444mm X   355mm X 4.3mm)    1150   
      RZ02-00211100-R3M1    Razer   Goliathus-Fragged Standard Mouse Pad-Control - FRML  - (355mm X 254mm X 4mm   990   
      RZ02-00211200-R3M1    Razer   Goliathus-Fragged Omega Mouse Pad- Control - FRML  -( 270mm   x 215mm x 4mm)      950   
      RZ01-00120100-R3A1   Razer Mamba Gaming   Mouse - Full Retail Multi    6999   
      RZ01-00280100-R3A1   Razer Naga Laser   Gaming Mouse   5150   
      RZ01-00270100-R3M1   Razer Carcharias   Gaming Headset   4900   
      RZ02-00320100-R3M1   Razer Vespula   1900   
      RZ02-00330300-R3M1   Razer Grade   Worldelite   990   
      RZ02-00330400-R3M1   Razer Sphex Gaming   Grade Desktop Dignitas   990   
      RZ02-00330500-R3M1   Razer Sphex Gaming   Grade Desktop Serious   990   








      N250GTS-2D1G   VGA CARD   7200              SINGLE   
          N9800GT-MD1G/PWM   VGA CARD   6200               SINGLE   
          R4350-MD1GH   VGA CARD   2700               SINGLE   
          R5570-MD1G   VGA CARD   4900               SINGLE   

          N9500GT-MD1G/D2   VGA CARD   3500              SINGLE   
          R5770 Hawk   VGA CARD   10150               SINGLE   
          R5770-PM2D1G-OC   VGA CARD   9500               SINGLE   
          R5670-PMD1G   VGA CARD   6500               SINGLE   
          R5450-MD1GH   VGA CARD   3700               SINGLE   
          VN240GT-MD1G   VGA CARD   5200               SINGLE   
          VN220GT-MD1G   VGA CARD   3900               SINGLE   
          R4670-MD1G   VGA CARD   4600               SINGLE   
          R5850-PM2D1G-OC   VGA CARD   15900               SINGLE           

Source : www.mediahome.in


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> *MEGA UPDATE
> *
> 
> I'm sorry topgear, but I cannot be prejudiced and remove the only ViewSonic product on the entire PRICE LIST.



I can understood ..... I just requested ... but if you don't want to remove it it's your call ... No hard feelings about it ... 



Sam.Shab said:


> extra cores (phenom II X2) & maybe L3 caches (athlon II X3)
> 
> no.1 priority local store. online store should be used as reference point.
> 
> it sucks. shouldn't have added to price list. same category as CM Extreme Power PSUs.



Yup, Microtek 600VA ups sucks big time . For eg. The Heritage+ model comes with soldered battery inside ... so after the battery expires you will not be able to change it ....

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------

^ a small update 

*Core i3 i530 2.93GHz @ 5.7K
Core i7 860 2.8GHz @ Rs. 14.3K

Intel DP55WB @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3 @ 7.7K*


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2010)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> Ny1:
> Da latest price of 5850 is?


its around 17k
5830 is around 12k-13k
5870 costs 24k-25k


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 22, 2010)

^the latest price of 5850 is around 15.7-16.3k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^the latest price of 5850 is around 15.7-16.3k


from where


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 22, 2010)

yeh,checked the prices out at www.lynx-india.com.


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 22, 2010)

Intel Core i3 530 -- 5.7k

Source : www.smcinternational.in/


----------



## prankie (Mar 22, 2010)

can i get the latest price for AMD Phenom II X3 720BE?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2010)

prankie said:


> can i get the latest price for AMD Phenom II X3 720BE?



Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. - 6.4k


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> Yup, Microtek 600VA ups sucks big time . For eg. The Heritage+ model comes with soldered battery inside ... so after the battery expires you will not be able to change it ....^ a small update



so if the battery damage (it'll obviously, its microtek after all) so one need to kick that ups out of house? no other way i think. cause send for RMA & they will give a respond something like you got from those viewsonic bustards.



> *Intel DP55WB @ 5.5k
> Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3 @ 7.7K*



price of IGP mobo > price of performance mobo.  never seen before. i agree H55 not got IGP but it needed to utilize i3's HD graphics.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. - 6.4k



AMD stopped production of Phenom II X3's. not sure how long it'll remain in market. maybe they converting all X3's into X2 BEs.


----------



## kooldude (Mar 23, 2010)

Latest price of Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 is - 15750/-

See here - *www.theitwares.com/sapphire-100282...upported-video-card-wati-eyefinity-p-459.html



piyush120290 said:


> from where





ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> yeh,checked the prices out at www.lynx-india.com.





ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^the latest price of 5850 is around 15.7-16.3k


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> so if the battery damage (it'll obviously, its microtek after all) so one need to kick that ups out of house? no other way i think. cause send for RMA & they will give a respond something like you got from those viewsonic bustards.



Microtek has 2 years warranty on UPS and 1 year on battery .... so if the battery expires you have ditch that ups.



> price of IGP mobo > price of performance mobo.  never seen before. i agree H55 not got IGP but it needed to utilize i3's HD graphics.



May be they are chgarging extra for these 

Supports newest NEC SuperSpeed USB 3.0 with superfast transfer rates of up to 5 Gbps 

3X USB power delivery for greater compatibility and extra power for USB devices

Integrated in the Chipset: 
1 x D-Sub port 
1 x DVI-D port (Note 3) (Note 4) 
1 x HDMI port(Note 4) 
1 x DisplayPort (Note 4)

*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=3308


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 24, 2010)

so guys i decided after a lot of R and D

Athlon II X2 240e 2.8 Ghz
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz C9
MSI 785G- E53


is it ok

and one question which one is better cpu 
Athlon II X2 240e@2.8Ghz or Athlon II X2 240@2.8Ghz

thanks


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 24, 2010)

::cyborg:: said:


> so guys i decided after a lot of R and D
> 
> Athlon II X2 240e 2.8 Ghz
> Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz C9
> ...



AFAIK, Athlon II X2 240e is the enterprise version with a lower TDP i.e. will consume less power than a normal X2 240. You can choose either one of them depending on the price.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> AFAIK, Athlon II X2 240e is the enterprise version with a lower TDP i.e. will consume less power than a normal X2 240. You can choose either one of them depending on the price.



its not enterprise version. its the energy saver. X2's have 65W TDP, i think. the "e" got maybe 45W or so.



::cyborg:: said:


> so guys i decided after a lot of R and D
> 
> Athlon II X2 240e 2.8 Ghz
> Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz C9
> ...



go with the normal X2 240. the energysaver version i.e. "e" cost more. if you curious about saving power simply down the core voltage.



topgear said:


> Microtek has 2 years warranty on UPS and 1 year on battery .... so if the battery expires you have ditch that ups.



oops.



> May be they are chgarging extra for these
> 
> Supports newest NEC SuperSpeed USB 3.0 with superfast transfer rates of up to 5 Gbps
> 
> ...



oh, so the Gigabyte H55 got USB3? well Intel Original skipped everything. USB 3. Sata 3. IDE ports. but still price not acceptable. its too high.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2010)

::cyborg:: said:


> so guys i decided after a lot of R and D
> 
> Athlon II X2 240e 2.8 Ghz
> Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz C9
> ...


havnt seen any benchmarks between these two
but there wont be any notable difference except that 240e is an energy efficient and hence consume less power
choose any1


----------



## scavanger007 (Mar 24, 2010)

plz post the best price combination for best possible configuration of MB,RAM and proccy in 12k and 15k respectively


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2010)

@ ::cyborg:: - if you are going to OC ( for playing latest games more smoothly ) then get Athlon II X2 240 @ 2.8Ghz

but if you don't want to OC but only want a cool and moderate powered rig then get Athlon II X2 240e@2.8Ghz.


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, I want to buy Belkin Laptop Cooloing Pad from primeabgb. on their site, the price they are showing is 1950... as I live in Ahmedabad.. I want to know is there any shipping charges also... In Ahmedabad, @ Croma it is of Rs.2199.

@Is there any other better option for laptop cooling pad?other than Belkin

Thanks in advance
chintan


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 25, 2010)

^ see this -*www.theitdepot.com/details-Cooler+Master+Notepal+Infinite+Notebook+Cooler+-+R9-NBC-BWCB-GP_C23P4319.html


----------



## royal (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone having idea of Logitech Z2300 and Altec Lansing MX5021 price in Kolkata?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 25, 2010)

@ cyborg - Grab the X2 240e, it's a high binned low-leakage chip...
@ 200mph - That doesn't help u noe, I told u the format in which to post....
@ topgear - no offense meant buddy, it's cool....yeah have been hearing complaints about Viewsonic for over a year now myself 

*MAHA MEGA UPDATE - WAIT AND WATCH*


> *Corsair CX400W @ 2.8k
> Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
> Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k - HELL YEA!!!
> *Corsair TX650W @ 6.2k
> ...





> *Core i3 i530 2.93GHz @ 5.7K*
> Core i7 860 2.8GHz @ Rs. 14.3K
> 
> Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 6.5k -  a bit pricey
> ...





> *785G*
> *Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k*





> *H55*
> *Biostar TH55B HD @ 5k*
> Biostar TH55 HD @ 5.4k
> 
> ...





> *P55*
> Intel DP55WB @ 6.1k
> 
> *ECS P55H-CM @ 5.5k*
> ...



YEAH baby!!! THat's why I called it MAHA MEGA UPDATE!!!


----------



## shankdude (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey i needed a graphic card within Rs3000
I need it for moderate gaming
I have nvidia 7050/610i motherboard
please suggest me  suitable cards from both nvidia and ati
tell me the best one i can have
please reply quickly 
thanx


----------



## cosmos (Mar 26, 2010)

@comp@ddict - Think u can add the new i7 930 Proc in your 1st post (i got it at 14.8K in Bangalore )
Also the new Cooler Master 690 II cabinet is now available in India.They call it the Cooler Master 690 II Asia Pacific version. This doesn't have the GPU retention bracket (duuhhh!!) and rest all features are same as the 690 II Advanced cabinet. I have my eyes on this one. 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2010)

shankdude said:


> Hey i needed a graphic card within Rs3000
> I need it for moderate gaming
> I have nvidia 7050/610i motherboard
> please suggest me  suitable cards from both nvidia and ati
> ...



Ati HD 4650 or nvidia 9500GT 512MB DDR2.....


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2010)

@ comp@ddict - No offense taken buddy .... 

there's no PSU as 





> Corsair TX760W @ 6.9k


 ... correct this ... 

*Note-Book/Laptop cooling pads :*

Cooler Master X-Lite @ 0.9K
CM Notepal Infinite @ 1.7K
CM Notepal Infinite ( Silver ) @ 1.9K
CM Notepal Infinite (Blue/White/Pink/Gold) @ 1.8K
CM Notepal X1 @ 1.2K


----------



## yogi31286 (Mar 26, 2010)

somebody please tell me.. which is the best and cheapest motherboard for Core i3 i530 2.93GHz @ 5.7K ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 26, 2010)

^^^
Grab one of these:-


> Biostar TH55B HD @ 5k
> Biostar TH55 HD @ 5.4k
> MSI H55M-E33 @ 5.5k


@ topgear - oops typo, edited!
@ cosmos - DONE!, but tell me the price of the CM 690 II Advanced..


*MEGA UPDATE - AGAIN*


> *Core i7 i930 2.8GHz @ 14.8k*





> *Config #1*    - - MAHA CONFIG!!!!
> Core i7 i930 2.8GHz @ 14.8k
> Gigabyte GA-EX58UD3R @ 14K
> Thermalright TRUE Black Ultra-120 eXtreme 3.5K
> ...





> *NOTEBOOK/LAPTOP COOLING PADS
> *Cooler Master X-Lite @ 0.9K
> CM Notepal X1 @ 1.2K
> CM Notepal Infinite @ 1.7K
> ...





> *CABINETS*-
> *
> Cooler Master 690 Black Edition @ 5.3k*
> *Cooler Master Mystique 632S, Black @ 5.2k - BEAUTY*
> ...





> MSI HD5450 1GB DDR2 @ 3.7k
> MSI HD5570 1GB DDR3 @ 4.9k
> *MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.5k*
> *MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.2k - OMFG YES*
> ...


Phew.... now, next update will come after a while....with FERMI in it most probably.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^
> Grab one of these:-
> @ topgear - oops typo, edited!
> @ cosmos - DONE!, but tell me the price of the CM 690 II Advanced..
> ...



that was a really good one
hey can u plz post the prices of these?
gtx260+
gtx275
hd4870
hd4890


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 26, 2010)

and what is the price of ga x58a ud3r.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.1k - LOWEST HD5670 price!



i rubbing my hands in gee. hope parents agree for one  else will have to settle for GT240.


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi All,

finally bought Logitech N100 Cooling Pad for my Dell ..... @ Rs. 1395... from Croma Store Ahmedabad... I have seen CM but I preferred Logi over... only Rs1200 model of CM was available in Ahmedabad..

Thanks all for your support.


----------



## royal (Mar 28, 2010)

Bought Logitech Z2300 @6.8 K + VAT


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 29, 2010)

holy crap..corsair vx550w at 4700..wow..its a good buy,am gonna buy this soon...just a month ago it was 5100..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> holy crap..corsair vx550w at 4700..wow..its a good buy,am gonna buy this soon...just a month ago it was 5100..


yea
i'm lookin for 1 too


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2010)

*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/special-price-seasonic-430w-smps-3000-a-163014.html


Super amazing deal: Grab it while it lasts.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2010)

*IT's HERE*

Introducing, three new products today... and I have a feeling at least two are gonna be liked by people....



> *Zotac GTX480 1536MB GDDR5 @ 29k
> 
> Zotac GTX470 1280MB GDDR5 @ 22k*


*
* AVailability after 12th April only

AND*



> *Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k*


Also


> Seasonic Bronze S12II 430W @ 3.3k


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> and I have a feeling at least two are gonna be liked by people....



which two?

according to me, these are the two:



> Zotac GTX470 1280MB GDDR5 @ 22k
> 
> Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k



GTX470 little slower than HD5870 but brings in PhysX + better tessellation. & is priced well. anyone interested should wait for custom coolers. none like having a barbecue inside their PC 

however the biostar is priced badly. mATX. 1 Pcie X16 slot. no USB 3.0 & 6.6k. too much.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ Fermi gfx cards also scales and performs very well when SLI-ed

Wait for june or july to see more lower priced VFM fermi gfx cards ....

 Biostar is charging more for hexa core cpu support ... but is there any hexa core AMD cpu ( consumer grade ) out yet ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ Fermi gfx cards also scales and performs very well when SLI-ed
> 
> Wait for june or july to see more lower priced VFM fermi gfx cards ....



yup. SLI better than CrossFireX anyday.





> Biostar is charging more for hexa core cpu support ... but is there any hexa core AMD cpu ( consumer grade ) out yet ?



only ES (Engineering Samples) & those are not for consumers. however will be releasing soon. won't the current 7 series chipset support hexacore? read a lot that Phenom X6 will be supported.

moreover X4 955 finally coming in 95W TDP. maybe new stepping. soon.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2010)

Yup, I guess too ... may be a bios update would be required to support hexa cores with 7 series chipset.

Phenom II X4 945 is already available in 95W TDP so it's not much surprise that we would see more optimized ( for power consumption ) 955 also 

It would be great if AMD can somehow manage to put 965 in 95W TDP


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> Yup, I guess too ... may be a bios update would be required to support hexa cores with 7 series chipset.



me2 feel same. Bios update should enable it provided the mobo supports 140W as most of X6's are 140W.



> Phenom II X4 945 is already available in 95W TDP so it's not much surprise that we would see more optimized ( for power consumption ) 955 also



oh it really is? oh, i thought its still is 125W. thanks for the info 



> It would be great if AMD can somehow manage to put 965 in 95W TDP



yup. it'll be great. also a price cut is needed now. too long no decrease in price. maybe waiting for intel to bump speed of its i3's & dual core i5's. or slash price of i5 750 by few dollars.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2010)

Link for 95W TDP Phenom II X4 945 CPU :

*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=&f13=

*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=&f13=


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> Link for 95W TDP Phenom II X4 945 CPU :
> 
> *products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=&f13=
> 
> *products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUD...=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=&f13=



on yah. thanks buddy


----------



## Jripper (Apr 3, 2010)

zzz...I just wanna see the price of the 5770 drop to 8 to 8.5 k by May.
xDD


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

anyone know the price of Western Digital Green 500Gb? estimated price? everywhere only 1Tb Green avl. will it really slow pc down? just any home pc?


----------



## rk (Apr 3, 2010)

hi friends,
is HP 2309M tft monitor is available in india
what will be its price
and is it better than dell 23" monitors
thx for any info..


----------



## soumya.b (Apr 4, 2010)

bought on 2nd April

X4 965 3.4GHz B.E @ 8.6k
Asus M4A785TD-EVO @ 6.25k
2GB 1333Mhz Kingston @ 2.45k
500GB Seagate @ 2.1k
LG 22X DVD @ 1.1k
Cooler Master 500 Watts @ 2.83k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.6k
Microsoft Combo KB @ 590
AOC 19' @ 5.35k
Segate FreeAgent Go 250GB @ 2.975k

Shop : Vedant Computers
          kolkata-700013
          033-22129832/8793


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

soumya.b said:


> Cooler Master 500 Watts @ 2.83k



its a BOMB !!! shouldn't have bought. lots of alternates.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> anyone know the price of Western Digital Green 500Gb? estimated price? everywhere only 1Tb Green avl. will it really slow pc down? just any home pc?



Get the Blue one ( AAKS ) around 2.3K and the green one would be only 50-100 bucks cheaper but the performance is also low around 15-20% slower I guess as digit has compared 1TB green HDD on jan 2010


----------



## guptaharsh60 (Apr 4, 2010)

I cant decide between CM Storm Sentinel Advance & Razer Imperator. Any opinions???


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> Get the Blue one ( AAKS ) around 2.3K and the green one would be only 50-100 bucks cheaper but the performance is also low around 15-20% slower I guess as digit has compared 1TB green HDD on jan 2010



oh its a bit too slow. better of with Blue. thanks


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2010)

*UPDATE
*


> *Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz  B.E. C3 @ 8.6k*





> *BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k*





> *ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.3k*
> 
> 
> BEHOLD, 890GX and USB 3.0 + SATA 3.0
> ...





> ECS P55H-A BLACK @ 9.9k





> *ASUS HD5750 1GB GDDR5 FORMULA @ 8.2k*





> VIP Gold 600W @ 2.8k





> *
> SPEAKERS HAVEN
> 
> 5.1 *
> ...



There you go guys!!!!, amazing price on the X4 965 B.E.(WOW!) and the BenQ G2220HD too which I saw at Nehru Place.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> the BenQ G2220HD too which I saw at Nehru Place.



Lynx selling it for even low. something of around 7.3k. Budget HD LCD = Benq G2220HD 21.5". lets see how others respond to Benq's groundbreaking pricing.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Lynx selling it for even low. something of around 7.3k. Budget HD LCD = Benq G2220HD 21.5". lets see how others respond to Benq's groundbreaking pricing.


hey whats the max resolution supported by this monitor?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey whats the max resolution supported by this monitor?



sorry buddy. no idea on monitors except price


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> sorry buddy. no idea on monitors except price


its ok
i was just being too lazy to search the info
any good site u know?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> its ok
> i was just being too lazy to search the info
> any good site u know?



try newegg. they have very detailed & well arranged specification for the products, available there.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> try newegg. they have very detailed & well arranged specification for the products, available there.


thnx
1 more thing 
whats the source of the info u post about the prices?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> thnx
> 1 more thing
> whats the source of the info u post about the prices?



lynx or when members here post the prices they getting locally or bought. etc.


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey whats the max resolution supported by this monitor?



The resolution is 1920*1080


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Lynx selling it for even low. something of around 7.3k. Budget HD LCD = Benq G2220HD 21.5". lets see how others respond to Benq's groundbreaking pricing.



its without tax+insurance+transportation


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> The resolution is 1920*1080


yeah got this info already
thanks anyways


----------



## Tathaga (Apr 5, 2010)

guptaharsh60 said:


> I cant decide between CM Storm Sentinel Advance & Razer Imperator. Any opinions???



i got the cm sentinel advance
it got 5x 4.5gm wt.s

i like its lighting and its oled screen

i suggest u buy this along wit a razer mantis control(if u are u low sensitivity user) else go 4 mantis speed

u can also try qck heavy(its costly)


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2010)

> Lynx selling it for even low. something of around 7.3k. Budget HD LCD =  Benq G2220HD 21.5". lets see how others respond to Benq's groundbreaking  pricing.


I know, that was the price at Nehru Place, but add taxes and you get 7.5k...

I try to add the most probable price u might have to spend to buy a component in the LIST.

BTW it's a FULL HD, and I'm more than just satisfied with this monitor... it looks sexy too!!!


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Lynx selling it for even low. something of around 7.3k.


Lynx prices are without any taxes. Add 4% taxes to the price before you tell it to anyone please.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> its without tax+insurance+transportation



yup, i know. 



comp@ddict said:


> I know, that was the price at Nehru Place, but add taxes and you get 7.5k...
> 
> I try to add the most probable price u might have to spend to buy a component in the LIST.
> 
> BTW it's a FULL HD, and I'm more than just satisfied with this monitor... it looks sexy too!!!



yah, looks good. & FULL HD @ 7.5k. even 1year back it'll be considered a big JOKE.

however at my place it still cost way lot. something around 8.3-8.5k. and its cheapest HD monitor. however how is the E2220HD? it cost ~1k more.



Krow said:


> Lynx prices are without any taxes. Add 4% taxes to the price before you tell it to anyone please.



that i always do. however some products cost more in Lynx than locally.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 5, 2010)

^ go for E series- however not much difference in specs.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ go for E series- however not much difference in specs.



will personally check of the price cut in Benq monitor. if found below 9k, will surely go for E2220HD. the monitor 2X sexy than G2220HD  & the stand looks all business.


----------



## Tathaga (Apr 5, 2010)

e series has hdmi in 22" but g series doesnt hav in the 22"
g series oni hav hdmi in 24"
save cost of speaker along wit style xD


----------



## harmads (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi

I want to upgrade the RAM of my Pressario V3425AU laptop, running on Vista. Could you please suggest the latest market price of 2 gb DDR2 RAM

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> e series has hdmi in 22" but g series doesnt hav in the 22"
> g series oni hav hdmi in 24"
> save cost of speaker along wit style xD



oh ok. thanks. anyway hows the quality of the sound off the monitors speakers through HDMI? compared to sub 1.5k speakers? i know it won't b too loud & its not needed in my case. but the quality.


----------



## Tathaga (Apr 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> oh ok. thanks. anyway hows the quality of the sound off the monitors speakers through HDMI? compared to sub 1.5k speakers? i know it won't b too loud & its not needed in my case. but the quality.



i dont know dat
but i think hdmi got oni stereo sound
google it "hdmi vs optical"
there are many forums u will find


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> i dont know dat
> but i think hdmi got oni stereo sound
> google it "hdmi vs optical"
> there are many forums u will find



yah. ok. however considering the cost of Benq E2200HD & Benq G2220HD + some avg speaker, i feel i will go with latter one. still thanks for your kind help


----------



## sukhas19 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Latest Hardware Prices!!!!*

Can any one tell me where can i get an internal blu-ray drive? When i checked with some dealers in bangalore, it seems blu ray drives are out of stock......also i am trying to get a configuration for a desktop system which plays all HD movies... can any one suggest some configuration?


----------



## Tathaga (Apr 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yah. ok. however considering the cost of Benq E2200HD & Benq G2220HD + some avg speaker, i feel i will go with latter one. still thanks for your kind help




i also suggest g2220 hd is better coz its cheap (7.5k) and march issue of digit gave it best buy


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> i also suggest g2220 hd is better coz its cheap (7.5k) and march issue of digit gave it best buy



ok than its pakka. will get G2220HD. however at my place it cost between 8-8.5k


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ok than its pakka. will get G2220HD. however at my place it cost between 8-8.5k



if u dont want HDMI then G2220 is good...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> if u dont want HDMI then G2220 is good...



i don't need actually. will use discrete speakers. moreover the monitor doesn't comes with HDMI cable. the spears are 2W only. well other than looks, nothing much to talk about the E2200.


----------



## Tathaga (Apr 13, 2010)

^^
@sam
did u buy ur much awaited 5670 or r u gonna use dat 22 inch with ur IGP ¿¿


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> ^^
> @sam
> did u buy ur much awaited 5670 or r u gonna use dat 22 inch with ur IGP ¿¿



the 22incher will be part of a whole new pc. was thinking of getting the HD5670 & the cpu from thunder02.dragon. send him sms, email, IM, PM. but in return no news. looks to be busy. current IGP is Radeon Xpress 200. it doesn't deserve anything over 17" CRT.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 13, 2010)

^
I guess that 5670 will be able to run stuff(games mostly) at low res for about 2 years or so.
Heck I know a guy who plays crysis with a 9400.
xD


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> I guess that 5670 will be able to run stuff(games mostly) at low res for about 2 years or so.
> Heck I know a guy who plays crysis with a 9400.
> xD


9400!!!!
w8 i'll send this as a msg to all my frnds
they'll all be shocked to hell


----------



## Tathaga (Apr 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> the 22incher will be part of a whole new pc. was thinking of getting the HD5670 & the cpu from thunder02.dragon. send him sms, email, IM, PM. but in return no news. looks to be busy. current IGP is Radeon Xpress 200. it doesn't deserve anything over 17" CRT.



which cpu r u gettin ¿¿

1 question -
phenom ii x2 555(assuming it wont unlock) vs athlon ii x4 630(for gaming) for at least 2-3 years ¿¿


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2010)

Believe it or not - I've seen people playing crysis with 8400GS and 8500GT 

and GTA4 with 8500GT - 

the game plays were like slide shows without doubt - they have not finished those games - the excuse was crysis and GTA4 is too hard .... they are still happy with GTA vice city and COD1 multi-player


----------



## Revolution (Apr 14, 2010)

lol..........


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> I guess that 5670 will be able to run stuff(games mostly) at low res for about 2 years or so.
> Heck I know a guy who plays crysis with a 9400.
> xD



thats what i want. moreover i no crysis guy 



piyush120290 said:


> 9400!!!!
> w8 i'll send this as a msg to all my frnds
> they'll all be shocked to hell



no surprise. if rest of config good, one can use 9400GT on 18.5/19", lowest details & game should run smooth.



Tathaga said:


> which cpu r u gettin ¿¿
> 
> 1 question -
> phenom ii x2 555(assuming it wont unlock) vs athlon ii x4 630(for gaming) for at least 2-3 years ¿¿



X2 555 is much better than X4 630. 3.2Ghz dual core. 6Mb L3 cache. OC potential of reaching 4Ghz (will need aftermarket cooler). what more current games need? & as far as i seen, theres not a single case where X2 555 not unlocked. in minimum, in all reviews it unlocked to X3. X4 in most.



topgear said:


> Believe it or not - I've seen people playing crysis with 8400GS and 8500GT
> 
> and GTA4 with 8500GT -
> 
> the game plays were like slide shows without doubt - they have not finished those games - the excuse was crysis and GTA4 is too hard .... they are still happy with GTA vice city and COD1 multi-player



yup. Crysis: Slideshow. my friend got an ancient Geforce 6*00. most probably 6700GT. he told he ran crysis on his pc. along with 1Gb DDR2-556 ram. i not seen it with my own eyes, but according to him it was nothing more than what topgear told. SLIDESHOW.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 14, 2010)

^
zzzzzzzzz...Not again.
This ain't a sportswear forum fellas.
:\

@sam...Yeah the guy who ran crysis wid 9400 played a slideshow.However believe it or not,he actually completed the entire game.I have never seen such persistence.He would spend hours on completing a simple sequence which required some shooting.That simple sequence slowed to lke 0.1 slides per second on his config,but he still managed to complete the game.
Now thats determination.

BTW I played Far Cry1 on my old P4.I got no landscape.xDD.It was all blue.And I could only see the guys(who looked like they were from counter strike xD) carrying guns.
I completed far cry on that machine though.\m/

C'mon praise me..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> zzzzzzzzz...Not again.
> This ain't a sportswear forum fellas.
> :\
> ...


cool

guess what
i completed stalker:SOC on my athlon 64 2.00ghz 
u wont believe that i completed all the difficulty modes
most the times it wud happen that i click my mouse to shoot and the reaction took place after 3-4 seconds and the enemy would un a mile before i can take next shot
beat that!!!(lol)


----------



## Tathaga (Apr 15, 2010)

i played spell force 2 gold on 1.87 ghz celeron , 512 mb ram , onboard graphics.
Well it didn't run.
But i made it anyhow
so Had to use a software for disabling hardware transform n lightning
finally it ran wit a huge delay
completed it too
and my laptop accomplished one goal too :
the laptop made my microwave cry


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2010)

@ _*Jripper*_ *piyush120290* *Tathaga* - congrats for completing those games with such configs 

Expert Slideshow Gamer - Anyone ?? 

BTW, I've completed quake 4 ( Demo ) with a Geforce Fx5200 and 256MB ram - it was lagging a lot - but completed the demo anyway


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> which cpu r u gettin ¿¿



sorry. not noticed first part of your post. well i think if bought from thunder (he busy currently for few days) it'll be. X4 630. Biostar TA785G3 HD. 2X2Gb DDR3-1333. 500Gb HDD. FSP Saga II 400W. the graphics card you mentioned previously, HD5670 512Mb. & to round things up, a suitable mid tower cabby.



rulaifozu said:


> A man walks into a Nike shoe store, and tries on a pair of shoes. "How do they feel?" asks the sales clerk."Well they feel a bit tight," replies the man.The assistant promptly bends down and has a look at the shoes and at the man's feet. "Try pulling the tongue out," the clerk says."Well, theyth sthill feelth a bith tighth." Please remember www.airshooes.com  It's freeshipping now.



wrong place. post in TSF (Think Shoe Forum).



Jripper said:


> @sam...Yeah the guy who ran crysis wid 9400 played a slideshow.However believe it or not,he actually completed the entire game.I have never seen such persistence.He would spend hours on completing a simple sequence which required some shooting.That simple sequence slowed to lke 0.1 slides per second on his config,but he still managed to complete the game.
> Now thats determination.



nope. with 2Gb ram. a good dual core, & a resolution of 1024X768, he should get playable FPS. provided he run game at low settings. should get 30FPS on avg.



Jripper said:


> BTW I played Far Cry1 on my old P4.I got no landscape.xDD.It was all blue.And I could only see the guys(who looked like they were from counter strike xD) carrying guns.
> I completed far cry on that machine though.\m/
> 
> C'mon praise me..



most frustrating FULL game i completed on my pc was Delta Force Xtreme. such odd graphics still ask for such good graphics solution. it sucks. however fun to play 



piyush120290 said:


> cool
> 
> guess what
> i completed stalker:SOC on my athlon 64 2.00ghz
> ...



beat that? okay. played the demo of F.E.A.R: Project Origin. resolution: 600X450 or something. yes theres a option to select this resolution also. lowest details. game ran without much lag. only lagged in 2 parts, when the ghosts appeared & when dealing with snipers. completed within 45min-1hr. 

however the demo of F.E.A.R: Extraction point just don't seem to run ok. even at lowest details & 800X600 resolution, it lagged (even on uncles G31, C2Q 8300, 2Gb DDR2) & bullets got fired 2-3 sec later. however original F.E.A.R ran smoothly & gameplay was fun.

*Games that not ran: *
Quake 4 (DEMO)---> Black screen with voices.
SOF: Payback (FULL)---> got X-ray of everything, even enemy. got killed in 5sec. UNINSTALLED & kicked out of PC forever.
Burnout Paradise (DEMO & FULL)---> Pixel Shader 3.0/2.1 needed. mine is 2.0.
Penumbra: Black Plague (DEMO)---> too much physics needed.
Quantum of Solace (FULL & DEMO)---> best slideshow game ever 
Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter (FULL)---> no system requirements met.



Tathaga said:


> i played spell force 2 gold on 1.87 ghz celeron , 512 mb ram , onboard graphics.
> Well it didn't run.
> But i made it anyhow
> so Had to use a software for disabling hardware transform n lightning
> ...



WOW. congrats on a game well finished.



topgear said:


> @ _*Jripper*_ *piyush120290* *Tathaga* - congrats for completing those games with such configs
> 
> Expert Slideshow Gamer - Anyone ??
> 
> BTW, I've completed quake 4 ( Demo ) with a Geforce Fx5200 and 256MB ram - it was lagging a lot - but completed the demo anyway



it ran? oh man. mine was like watching a movie on a TV with a bad picture tube.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 15, 2010)

Even I tried running some fast paced high end games on my old config i.e, AMD Sempron 2400 with 512mb of RAM and an onboard IGP...And they mostly resulted into huge lags...
Once i installed NFS Most Wanted on that PC , the game started properly but instead of a car there was a box of the size of the car on the road and even the environment was made up of of boxes more specifically the trees were long rectangular boxes it looked a lot funny back then....But still I completed it...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> Even I tried running some fast paced high end games on my old config i.e, AMD Sempron 2400 with 512mb of RAM and an onboard IGP...And they mostly resulted into huge lags...
> Once i installed NFS Most Wanted on that PC , the game started properly but instead of a car there was a box of the size of the car on the road and even the environment was made up of of boxes more specifically the trees were long rectangular boxes it looked a lot funny back then....But still I completed it...


boxxxxxfullll
ooops i mean wonderfullllll


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> Even I tried running some fast paced high end games on my old config i.e, AMD Sempron 2400 with 512mb of RAM and an onboard IGP...And they mostly resulted into huge lags...
> Once i installed NFS Most Wanted on that PC , the game started properly but instead of a car there was a box of the size of the car on the road and even the environment was made up of of boxes more specifically the trees were long rectangular boxes it looked a lot funny back then....But still I completed it...



WOW, thats a nice way to game. BTW how Josie Maran looked? a thin cylinder i guess  & Cross? like a big bad ugly dirty box. isn't?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 15, 2010)

^^
Nope my PC didn't show the cutscenes but I could only hear sounds...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Nope my PC didn't show the cutscenes but I could only hear sounds...



oh than you missed lot. hope now u finished the game a 2nd time on your monstrous rig & enjoyed the cut scenes also


----------



## Jripper (Apr 15, 2010)

@Sam.
That guy who ran crysis didn't have 2 gb ram.768 mb.
And I played quake 4(completed it) on my present core2duo e4400 and 1GB ram.
Some places lagged like hell,especially where there were too many targets to shoot at on the screen(memorable slideshow was the time when I had to drive that tank like vehicle across some checkpoints xD.)


----------



## Jripper (Apr 17, 2010)

Guess what.I managed to run Stalker1 on my PC without a graphics card using swiftshader 2.0 software.
Its an alternative to the Direct 3D by microsoft.
The game lags,but is playable.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

Jripper said:


> @Sam.
> That guy who ran crysis didn't have 2 gb ram.768 mb.
> And I played quake 4(completed it) on my present core2duo e4400 and 1GB ram.
> Some places lagged like hell,especially where there were too many targets to shoot at on the screen(memorable slideshow was the time when I had to drive that tank like vehicle across some checkpoints xD.)



that he'll get nothing more than Slide Show.



Jripper said:


> Guess what.I managed to run Stalker1 on my PC without a graphics card using swiftshader 2.0 software.
> Its an alternative to the Direct 3D by microsoft.
> The game lags,but is playable.



WOW. however how u found this idea of using alternate to Direct 3D?


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2010)

I've ran BloodRayne ( a most favorite game of mine ) with onboard IGP of intel g31 chipset using 3D Analyzer - the game ran fast enough with a dual core pentium D 930 CPU


----------



## Revolution (Apr 18, 2010)

Too much blood and  too much violence.....o_o


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2010)

topgear said:


> I've ran BloodRayne ( a most favorite game of mine ) with onboard IGP of intel g31 chipset using 3D Analyzer - the game ran fast enough with a dual core pentium D 930 CPU


me too
but played only the demo
love that
esp that b!T@H


----------



## Jripper (Apr 18, 2010)

Blood rayne 1 and 2 ran on my PC without any hiccups too.And it was really fast as well.Awesome gore.\m/

@Sam
About that alternative direct 3D.I used google. 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R is playable enough.Not high standards,but still playable. \m/


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> oh than you missed lot. hope now u finished the game a 2nd time on your monstrous rig & enjoyed the cut scenes also



Yes, I did complete it in it's full glory...Thanks to my Hardware....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Blood rayne 1 and 2 ran on my PC without any hiccups too.And it was really fast as well.Awesome gore.\m/



never got the chance to play Blood Rayne.



Jripper said:


> @Sam
> About that alternative direct 3D.I used google.
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R is playable enough.Not high standards,but still playable. \m/



will give it a try. well thats all i need. should run smoothly. even 320X240. i won't complain


----------



## Jripper (Apr 18, 2010)

@sam
Try out blood rayne.Nothing is more satisfying that chopping out your enemies limb by limb in mid-air as they fall off in slow motion.xDD

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

and I guess you'll be able to run stalker at 640X480.
Whats ur sys config?

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

and I guess you'll be able to run stalker at 640X480.
Whats ur sys config?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

Jripper said:


> @sam
> Try out blood rayne.Nothing is more satisfying that chopping out your enemies limb by limb in mid-air as they fall off in slow motion.xDD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------
> ...



will surely give it a try, if found. ever played *Postal 2*? if yes, no need to give any description. u already know why i talked about it . if no, please. a sincere request, give it a try. also don't complain if the game loading time is something like 5min, each stage.

NP: i don't think we are a bit deviated from the main topic here. the thread name reads "Latest Prices!!!!". not like "Bloody hell games!!!!" 

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

forget to mention. config:

Intel P4 3Ghz. stock. no OC.
Asus P5RD1-VM. Radeon Xpress 200. 128Mb shared.
2 X A-Data DDR-400 sticks. 
250Gb IDE. 

hope the IGP will be able run STALKER & few new games at lowest & downiest settings. as already finished FEAR @ 800X600. low settings without hanging.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Too much blood and  too much violence.....o_o



But that's the real fun about it ... when you cut off your enemies just hear their scream and jump and kick of Blood Rayne is just awesome.



piyush120290 said:


> me too
> but played only the demo
> love that
> esp that b!T@H



Yep, me too.. :

you will love her jump and kick and her blade attacks.



Jripper said:


> Blood rayne 1 and 2 ran on my PC without any hiccups too.And it was really fast as well.Awesome gore.\m/
> 
> @Sam
> About that alternative direct 3D.I used google.
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R is playable enough.Not high standards,but still playable. \m/



BloodRayne 1 and 2 system requirements are not so high ... you only need a direct3d capable gfx card or you can emulate it through software 



Jripper said:


> @sam
> Try out blood rayne.Nothing is more satisfying that chopping out your enemies limb by limb in mid-air as they fall off in slow motion.xDD
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, it's a real fun .. also her jump and kick is the best one I've ever seen in a video game and don't forget the chain attack 



Sam.Shab said:


> never got the chance to play Blood Rayne.
> 
> 
> 
> will give it a try. well thats all i need. should run smoothly. even 320X240. i won't complain





Sam.Shab said:


> will surely give it a try, if found. ever played *Postal 2*? if yes, no need to give any description. u already know why i talked about it . if no, please. a sincere request, give it a try. also don't complain if the game loading time is something like 5min, each stage.
> 
> NP: i don't think we are a bit deviated from the main topic here. the thread name reads "Latest Prices!!!!". not like "Bloody hell games!!!!"
> 
> ...



Give BloodRayne 1 a try first ... you will love it and it will run in your rig fast enough 

Will give postal 2 a try for sure .... 

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------

*Price Updates* :

Core i7 i930 2.8GHz @ 14.4k

Core i7 860 2.8GHz @ Rs. 14.3K

Core i3 i530 2.93GHz @ 5.7K

Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.8k

Core i5 650 3.2 GHz @ 9K

Core i5 661 3.33 GHz @ 9.6K

Intel DH55TC @ 5.2k

Intel DP55WB @ 5.6k

Intel DH55HC @ 6.4K



*Correction :*



> INTEL
> <LGA 1156>
> 
> H55
> ...



DP55WB should be removed from H55 listing and DP55WB price should be corrected in P55 section.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm...930 price is coming down.WHat is the price of a 920 now??


@sam.
Yeah I guess ur right. We have deviated from topic. 
And no...I haven't tried postal2. I thought you were talking about Portal. Ok I'll give postal2 a try.


----------



## panu (Apr 19, 2010)

Gd mrng guys. Thanks for Compaddict for continuing this thread which is helpful for guys like us.
Thing is I bought a Sapphire HD 5850 last monday for 16000 rs and it is pretty cool. Previously i had HD 4850. Using the prices here i was able to bargain 600 rs which i think is pretty good. Thanks once again for compaddict, topgear, desiibond, krow and all others.
I regularly follow the thread through newsletter and it helped me a lot in building my pc with best products. 3 months back i bought samsung 2233sw based on your sugestions and its damn good.
In a week or so i am going to replace my P4 with AMD Phenom 2 x4. Still searching for the best one. Looking for your vaulable suggestions for processor, motherboard and RAM and i will follow your suggestions like a good soldier.
I am not a newbiee. i have been following this from december 2008 but didnt dare to post because of some fear. 
Anyways thanks once again for all for keeping such a lively thread with good suggestions. Have a nice day.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 19, 2010)

^
No problemo.
5850 rules.\m/


----------



## bbachar (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello every one...
I want to buy 5 monster workstations

Please suggest me some configuration with :
Duel Xeon Processor
Compatible motherboard
32GB of RAM
High-end Graphics Card

Please inform me the price and availability in India.
BTW I am from Kolkata.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 19, 2010)

Please tell me the price of 22 and 24" monitors with HDMI to connect my PS3.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> But that's the real fun about it ... when you cut off your enemies just hear their scream and jump and kick of Blood Rayne is just awesome.
> 
> Yep, me too.. :
> 
> ...



from the talks i think i really missed a good game. however i just wish someone give me a software that can make Burnout Paradise run on Pixel Shader 2.0.



Jripper said:


> @sam.
> Yeah I guess ur right. We have deviated from topic.
> And no...I haven't tried postal2. I thought you were talking about Portal. Ok I'll give postal2 a try.



ok guys, just to show off why i mentioned Postal II, heres a couple of screenshots. 

*i18.tinypic.com/4y7gto3.jpg

*monkey-plus-robot-reviews.blogspot.com/roboticlinks/hello/201/2501/640/postal2e.jpg

*pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/526/526485/postal-2-apocalypse-weekend-expansion-preview-20040625042157054_640w.jpg typical F.E.A.R style gunfight.



bbachar said:


> Hello every one...
> I want to buy 5 monster workstations
> 
> Please suggest me some configuration with :
> ...



buy branded one from HP or DELL. assembling such high end Workstation not easy talk.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 19, 2010)

^
Wow thats scary.
xDD
BTW I tried running burnout paradise using swiftshader 2.0.
It proved too much for the software. 

I even tried far cry 2. xDD
I can hear sounds in far cry 2 but no video. :0
And company of heroes and Infernal runs fine at medium settings.

BTW whats the price difference between Kingston and transcend DDR3 RAM??

And which performs better?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 19, 2010)

^ it can be build, if he is specific of what he wants- like the purpose of the machine, and would other machines would be in grid or they individual workstations for graphics development? however 32gb ram is not required for individual w/s.


----------



## illusionist (Apr 19, 2010)

Can u tell me latest price of Segate *1 TB* sata hdd, coz m a bit confused in prices....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2010)

illusionist said:


> Can u tell me latest price of Segate *1 TB* sata hdd, coz m a bit confused in prices....


its around 4k-4.5k


----------



## illusionist (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanx dude


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> Wow thats scary.
> xDD
> BTW I tried running burnout paradise using swiftshader 2.0.
> It proved too much for the software.



not even a bit scary. its just hell lot of fun. its like a small GTA. much smaller than total overdose also. however the GORE factor is 1000X more than any game i ever seen. one reason Australia & many other nations banned this game.

well, i'll once try Burnout Paradise on my uncles G31. hope it run. however i can't increase its graphics memory (default is something like 8Mb. Ram 2Gb). BIOS is damn ugly. yaak. mine is better & much clean. uncles board is Asus entry level board. forgot the name. some KPLS or whatever.



Jripper said:


> I even tried far cry 2. xDD
> I can hear sounds in far cry 2 but no video. :0
> And company of heroes and Infernal runs fine at medium settings.
> 
> ...



hahaha. thats same what happened with TopGear when he tried running Quake 4.

well ran COH, the 1st 1. DEMO. the training part ran just as fast as it can. start campaign & it gave me Slide Show.

i prefer Kingston. however Transcend more well available. performance wise, both should be same, provided u stick to value section.



azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ it can be build, if he is specific of what he wants- like the purpose of the machine, and would other machines would be in grid or they individual workstations for graphics development? however 32gb ram is not required for individual w/s.



still a tough call. & such lousy service here. also finding specific Workstation related stuffs, well a bit hard. BTW, i nt told its impossible. better go branded if OP not have lot of experience in this config stuff.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2010)

looks like cooler master is trying to get back on the plot by introducing new series

fly here for more
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...category_id=38&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> looks like cooler master is trying to get back on the plot by introducing new series
> 
> fly here for more
> *www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...category_id=38&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1



its now old news. the new PSU have been reviewed many times. pretty good stuff. still trying catch Corsair's old & trusty VX series.


----------



## eruku.ade (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Latest Hardware Prices!!!!*

Thanks!
There is on mention of inspire t6100... Is it out of production?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its now old news. the new PSU have been reviewed many times. pretty good stuff. still trying catch Corsair's old & trusty VX series.


really!!
how much old is that?
anyways i heard about it a couple of weeks ago
 i posted some info regarding it at that time but nobody was interested
so i again tried it yesterday


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2010)

Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.8k

Core i5 650 3.2 GHz @ 9K

Core i5 661 3.33 GHz @ 9.6K

is i5750 better than above two...or i have 2 get the fastest GHZ proccy in 
i5


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.8k
> 
> Core i5 650 3.2 GHz @ 9K
> 
> ...


sure it is
661 and 650 both have 2 real cores
but 750 have 4 real cores


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> sure it is
> 661 and 650 both have 2 real cores
> but 750 have 4 real cores





KaranTh85 said:


> Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.8k
> 
> Core i5 650 3.2 GHz @ 9K
> 
> ...



i5 750 don't have HT. no Turbo Boost. ok, its bad things end here only. it got 4 physical core. TDP is same i think. price same. it lacks a on chip graphics (u not need it anyway) and is once hack of OC'ble chip (provided u try in future)

& i'll say, if u want play dual core business, get AMD 4 cores for price of 2. else get Intel i5 750. its best value performance proccy till date. but do keep 1 thing in mind, with P55/H55/H57, your upgrade path close in 2010 itself. cause 2011, Sandy Bridges will come & it'll need 6 series chipset. & its LGA1155. LGA1156 will be of no use, particularly the H series. can't comment on P55 though.



piyush120290 said:


> really!!
> how much old is that?
> anyways i heard about it a couple of weeks ago
> i posted some info regarding it at that time but nobody was interested
> so i again tried it yesterday



i do remember your post. however Corsair VX series looks better & prices much better. CM GX is good. but let it give some time. its still new to market. not even 6month.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i5 750 don't have HT. no Turbo Boost. ok, its bad things end here only. it got 4 physical core. TDP is same i think. price same. it lacks a on chip graphics (u not need it anyway) and is once hack of OC'ble chip (provided u try in future)
> 
> .



it does have the turbo boost
it goes up to 3.2ghz i suppose


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> it does have the turbo boost
> it goes up to 3.2ghz i suppose



it does? sorry. maybe i have missed it.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 20, 2010)

Please tell me the price of 22 and 24" monitors with HDMI to connect my  PS3.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 20, 2010)

WD Scorpio Blue WD5000BEVT--- i need the latest STREET price on these and if it will fit in my macbbok pro 13"?? Also please suggest any other hdd if better than this...

Thank you


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> it does? sorry. maybe i have missed it.


anyways
do u know any card from nvidia with name  9500*GE*??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> anyways
> do u know any card from nvidia with name  9500*GE*??





Sam.Shab said:


> 9500GE? nope. even if there is, i not seen or heard till date. well it maybe 9500GS which some OEM use.
> 
> oh, just did some goggling & its Hybrid SLI. 9400GT + 9300GS (IGP), maybe. not sure though. but its hybrid SLI. same as Hybrid crossfire. odd concepts



posted from Graphics card thread  where i already replied your query once.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the price of 9800GT 512MB and 1GB ?
Can't see on the first page.....


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2010)

^^ 9800GT 512 MB one costs around 5.5K and 1 GB one costs around 6.3-6.5K


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ 9800GT 512 MB one costs around 5.5K and 1 GB one costs around 6.3-6.5K



Why 1GB cost so much ?.....
@6.5K may be HD4850 or GTS250 better choice.
Isn't it ?


----------



## panu (Apr 22, 2010)

guys i got a problem. i got a brand new HD 5850 sapphire. when i play games framerates are horrible 15-27 in resident evil 5, battle field bad company 2, warhammer 40000 dawn of war 2. using 10.3 drivers. I have pentium 4. do you think this is the bottleneck....i have 2 gb ram. advice pls.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2010)

panu said:


> guys i got a problem. i got a brand new HD 5850 sapphire. when i play games framerates are horrible 15-27 in resident evil 5, battle field bad company 2, warhammer 40000 dawn of war 2. using 10.3 drivers.* I have pentium 4. do you think this is the bottlenec*k....i have 2 gb ram. advice pls.



I think it is a bottle..as the CPU is very old....& the 5850 architecture doesnt match with its controller(cpu)...dats y...

get a new cpu (AMD or Intel C2D)


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 22, 2010)

*AMD 6 Core X6 1090T Black Edition -- 16200/- 
AMD 6 Core X6 1055T  -- 11100/- 
*
From - *SMC International, Delhi *

Source -- Pre Order- Six Legged Dragons
Pre Order- Six Legged Dragons


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I think it is a bottle..as the CPU is very old....& the 5850 architecture doesnt match with its controller(cpu)...dats y...
> 
> get a new cpu (AMD or Intel C2D)



get Athlon II X3 (minimum) + a 785G board (DDR3 supported if possible). sell off your ram & board & proccy.



harryneopotter said:


> *AMD 6 Core X6 1090T Black Edition -- 16200/-
> AMD 6 Core X6 1055T  -- 11100/-
> *
> From - *SMC International, Delhi *
> ...



nice entry by AMD. X6 over i5.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 22, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> *AMD 6 Core X6 1090T Black Edition -- 16200/-
> AMD 6 Core X6 1055T  -- 11100/-
> *
> From - *SMC International, Delhi *
> ...



wooo hooo, am tempted to get one x6 1090T


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> wooo hooo, am tempted to get one x6 1090T



however u already brought a i7 monster. now want tame a beast?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> however u already brought a i7 monster. now want tame a beast?



didn't get that, what has codecs to do with my post

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

how is that the post changed again

yes first I will stress and abuse the i7 starting on Sat.........


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> didn't get that, what has codecs to do with my post



sorry. actually was replying to pulsar. but cause of my ,,,,,,,,,,, carelessness, replied his query here. edited.


----------



## eruku.ade (Apr 22, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me the price of samsung 2233sw and benq g2220 in Kolkata? I know the post here says the samsung costs above 9000, but somewhere in this forum before i saw someone say its below 8000, so can anyone please confirm it? Thanks


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> sorry. actually was replying to pulsar. but cause of my ,,,,,,,,,,, carelessness, replied his query here. edited.



yep thought so


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> how is that the post changed again
> 
> yes first I will stress and abuse the i7 starting on Sat.........



no ghostly thing here  just edited. 

however i7 = 4 real + 4 virtual cores. Phenom II X6 = 6 physical cores (ONLY). i will also like sue AMD for giving the X6 names that are next to impossible to memorize on first sight  

X4 955. X4 965. so easy to spell. equal is for Intel's i series. now spell X6 1090T BE. X6 1055T. what nonsense naming scheme. 

also i guess the suffix "T" stands for Thuban.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 22, 2010)

^ they are released yet not on the AMD's site


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ they are released yet not on the AMD's site



cause they are not released yet. just the review centers got a couple of samples. however heard within april this should be available, before Intel releases the i5 & i7's with unlocked multiplier (know about this news?) which will be priced a tad higher than similar clocked models.


----------



## FarzanaGowadia (Apr 22, 2010)

Plz help !!! Which is the best headphones you can buy under 400rs.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 22, 2010)

oh! intel with unlocked multiplier thats cool,

then how the erodov guys shipped the chips


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> oh! intel with unlocked multiplier thats cool



bro u think u missed it? i mean the Intel Black Edition ones (i named them. official name i forgotten)? though the Thuban X6 should OC reasonably well (compared to present X4's), though not as good as Intel.



azaad_shri75 said:


> then how the erodov guys shipped the chips



have they already started shipping? or still in pre order? as far as i heard, its not yet released officially. so it should be like booking going on. or maybe, AMD not given any fixed release date. its like 1st come, 1st sell basis. who gets them, sells them. here a bit more info: Norwegian retailer ships Thuban six-cores


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Why 1GB cost so much ?.....
> @6.5K may be HD4850 or GTS250 better choice.
> Isn't it ?



Don't know buddy ... 9800GT does not even have enough power to use 1 GB frame buffer mem

Yep, it's better to stick with GTS 250 ( MSI has one GTS 250 512 MB around 6.5K - heard about it on Feb - dealer was mediahome.in  - they were selling it on TE forum ) ) or HD4850 from saphire or powercolor - which ever you prefer 



harryneopotter said:


> *AMD 6 Core X6 1090T Black Edition -- 16200/-
> AMD 6 Core X6 1055T  -- 11100/-
> *
> From - *SMC International, Delhi *
> ...



WOW! that's a great news and the best thing is the cpus are very reasonably priced


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2010)

topgear said:


> Don't know buddy ... 9800GT does not even have enough power to use 1 GB frame buffer mem
> 
> Yep, it's better to stick with GTS 250 ( MSI has one GTS 250 512 MB around 6.5K - heard about it on Feb - dealer was mediahome.in  - they were selling it on TE forum ) ) or HD4850 from saphire or powercolor - which ever you prefer



Thanks.....
I'm worried about my CPU cos its an old Intel Dual Core E2180@2.0GHz...
And I'm not going to upgrade my CPU soon,at least not in 2010.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow.hexa cores for around 10k.
Thats cool.
AMD playing smart.
Core i5 anyone??xDD
Or rather an x6??
However,benchmarks still need to be compared though. 
But its still cool.
But then what will they use to compete with the i7's?? X12's?? xDD(just kidding....or am I??)

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------

And yeah naming sucks. 4 digits numericals...sighs.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

i feel i5 still got upper hand. why i say so? 6 cores, 6Mb (not 9Mb) L3 cache. running at 2.8Ghz. will this proccy run any cooler than Fermi? i doubt. however AMD may have even better/bigger upper hand over i5. 6 cores @ 2.8Ghz. throw default HSF out of window. get a cheap OEM HSF(1.3k). now comes good part. buy Biostar TA785G3+ @ 3.7k. drop this proccy in. and u hav i5 killer at ~16.7k. lot cheaper than i5 rig cause i5 need a GPU.

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

@Jripper, buddy you not kidding. AMD Zambezi (check spelling), part of AMD Fusion wil be 8core. 32nm. each core wil b actually recognized as 2 cores(not APU as it won't have mGPU). so what u getting is 8 cores, 16threads. for Desktop. i feel enough to give Intel's X6 a head on collision. coming Q1/Q2 of 2011.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i feel i5 still got upper hand. why i say so? 6 cores, 6Mb (not 9Mb) L3 cache. running at 2.8Ghz. *will this proccy run any cooler than Fermi? i doubt.*



Dont know about the 1055T, but for 1090T (Stock at 3.2 Ghz), have a look at this, _Monami_ :

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/396thuban.jpg


The above setup is with STOCK HSF.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> The above setup is with STOCK HSF.



nice. either AMD bundling a good cooler, something like Intel's i7 980X or better. or the architecture of the proccy really really good & runs extreme cool. cause never seen a proccy run at that speed on a Stock HSF without going up in flames & smoke.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 23, 2010)

with the above setup....i was able to complete W Prime 1024M Benchmark at 4.2 Ghz also, Though the temps were a bit high. But it was stable none the less. On STOCK HSF again. And no, the STOCK HSF is no way near the STOCK HSF of 980x (thats a monstrous hsf for a stock one).


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> with the above setup....i was able to complete W Prime 1024M Benchmark at 4.2 Ghz also, Though the temps were a bit high. But it was stable none the less. On STOCK HSF again. And no, the STOCK HSF is no way near the STOCK HSF of 980x (thats a monstrous hsf for a stock one).



than how the WPrime ran without giving error? can u post a pic of the stock HSF of the X6 1090T? or its same as the other BEs?

4.2Ghz way way more than other AMD proccies. even X4 955/965 not ran so high on air cooled, forget stock. looks like AMD Llano's preparation in full swing


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 23, 2010)

its the same as other B.E's. I said it was stable. 

Have a look at the screeny if it makes it easier to believe  :

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/wprime42ghzc.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ not able got what that suppose to mean.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 23, 2010)

it was supposed to show that wprime was completed at 4.2 Ghz (both 32m and 1024m),


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 23, 2010)

this cpu is 45nm, I was thinking it was 32nm.........


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> it was supposed to show that wprime was completed at 4.2 Ghz (both 32m and 1024m),



yes i got it but the CPUz shows proccy running at 840Mhz, only. hows it possible?



azaad_shri75 said:


> this cpu is 45nm, I was thinking it was 32nm.........



well 32nm should be out by Q4 2010.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 23, 2010)

@sam: Ever heard of AMD Cool and Quite ? 

You can see the multiplier is 4x, due the CnQ. i benched it with 20x multiplier. Simple !


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep, CnQ reduces clock speed, multiplier and voltage in idle mode.

it would be a great if you can post your OC and it's results in here -  

*OverClock Listing Thread*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121070

*3DMark scores*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121310


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 24, 2010)

*!!!!!!!!!!!surprise surprise*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> *phenom ii x6 1090t 3.2ghz @ 16.2k*
> 
> *phenom ii x6 1055t 2.8ghz @ 11.1k*



*GRAB THEM HERE:
*
*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/early-shipping-six-legged-dragons-stock-164845.html


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> @sam: Ever heard of AMD Cool and Quite ?
> 
> You can see the multiplier is 4x, due the CnQ. i benched it with 20x multiplier. Simple !



yes. i know abt AMD C&Q. however as the cpu was clocked at 840Mhz. so i got confused.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2010)

We should get a 890GX mobo along with AMD 6 core dragons - right ? as of now if I'm corect the 7xx chipsets don't support AMD 6 core cpus.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> We should get a 890GX mobo along with AMD 6 core dragons - right ? as of now if I'm corect the 7xx chipsets don't support AMD 6 core cpus.



they do ....785 and 790 do support 6 cores processors after bios update !


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> they do ....785 and 790 do support 6 cores processors after bios update !



AMD 770 chipset too? basically its a 785G without the IGP chip. and so its a bit cheaper.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2010)

@ harryneopotter & Sam.Shab - thanks for informing buddies


----------



## 200mph (Apr 27, 2010)

Wd 1tb external @ 4500


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ congrats 

Does it require any extrenal power plug or it's USB powered ?


----------



## static_x (Apr 27, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats
> 
> Does it require any extrenal power plug or it's USB powered ?



1 Tb @4500 means it is an 3.5" HDD and it will need an external supply


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 27, 2010)

X6 prices seems to be dropping already. 

X6 1055T -- 10500/-
X6 1090T BE -- 15000/-
X4 965 BE -- 9300/- 

Source : www.smcinternational.in


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 27, 2010)

wow...............


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2010)

static_x said:


> 1 Tb @4500 means it is an 3.5" HDD and it will need an external supply



Yep, I also think so .... anyway thank you for informing.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 28, 2010)

Can someone tell me what is the price of Sony SRS D211 2.1 speaker and where to get it from bangalore


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 30, 2010)

i wanna know the latest price of the following hardware's
i live in jamshedpur and here computer shops persons charge little bit extra for each and every goods the sell.

proccy: Athlon II X4 630:
mobo: Biostar TA785G3 HD
ram: Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9
HDD:Western Digital Caviar Blue 2X500GB
gfx card: Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5
psu: Corsair CX400W
cabby NZXT Gamma


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Apr 30, 2010)

Can any one let me know the where i can get the below metioned motherboards in bangalore along with the price

Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3
Gigabyte GA-770T-USB3
ASUS M4A785TD V EVO 
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO/U3S6
Biostar TA790GX A3+



Thanks


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2010)

@ *evewin89* & *abhijitsb306* - check the 1st page of this thread for prices of the most hardwares - if it is not mentioned there ask in here and we will try to answer it.

Prices should be 100-300 more or less depending on the products.

@ *abhijitsb306* - try searching in S.P. road and there is a shop named something like Golcha. I'm not from your city - I'm from kolkata - just saw that many guys from Bangalore have bought from that shop - so suggesting it to you - you can always PM members from Bangalore for specific shops names and addresses


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

OffTopic: buddy how much is the HDD/SDD space of your brain. u really stockpiled more info than the Digit servers. really, hats off to u


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 1, 2010)

will cost around 1400 rs i think


----------



## User_unlisted (May 1, 2010)

Hi please suggest an UPS for me.
System config: 600W cooler master PSU, c2d 2.66Ghz, 3 gb ram, 9800 GTX+, 750GB HDD 17" monitor...
Please suggest me something within 3K which will give me around 10min+ backup. My motherboard P35 already fried once due to power fluctuation/overload...
Help is appreciated.. thanks...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 1, 2010)

User_unlisted said:


> Hi please suggest an UPS for me.
> System config: 600W cooler master PSU, c2d 2.66Ghz, 3 gb ram, 9800 GTX+, 750GB HDD 19" monitor...
> Please suggest me something within 3K which will give me around 10min+ backup. My motherboard D35 already fried once due to power fluctuation/overload...
> Help is appreciated.. thanks...



go for apc 650va.


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

User_unlisted said:


> Hi please suggest an UPS for me.
> System config: 600W cooler master PSU, c2d 2.66Ghz, 3 gb ram, 9800 GTX+, 750GB HDD 17" monitor...
> Please suggest me something within 3K which will give me around 10min+ backup. My motherboard P35 already fried once due to power fluctuation/overload...
> Help is appreciated.. thanks...



your board fried not cause of UPS, but the PSU, i think. if the PSU a CM Extreme Power, *BEWARE*.



azaad_shri75 said:


> go for apc 650va.



nice 1. should cost 2.7-2.9k


----------



## Jripper (May 1, 2010)

X6 's in the house...err...markets poeple. 
AMD spicing things up BIG tym.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> OffTopic: buddy how much is the HDD/SDD space of your brain. u really stockpiled more info than the Digit servers. really, hats off to u



Like all other simple human buddy 

BTW, Thanks for the compliment


----------



## User_unlisted (May 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> your board fried not cause of UPS, but the PSU, i think. if the PSU a CM Extreme Power, *BEWARE*.
> nice 1. should cost 2.7-2.9k


Thanks sam.
Yes my PSU is CM Extreme Power 600W :O. I didnt have an UPS earlier, and it was running fine for me since more than a year. Recently during an overvoltage run, by mb got fried... :'(
Anyways, thanks for heads up. I will change my PSU if it happenes again after installation of UPS.



azaad_shri75 said:


> go for apc 650va.


Thanks azaad, I'll go for this one.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 2, 2010)

no mention buddy...........


----------



## comp@ddict (May 2, 2010)

*mega update*



> *core i7 930 2.8ghz @ 13.9k*
> 
> core i7 860 2.8ghz @ rs. 13.8k
> *core i5 750 2.66ghz @ 9.5k*
> ...





> *phenom ii x6 1090t 3.2ghz b.e. @ 13.9k
> 
> phenom ii x6 1055t 2.8ghz @ 9.6k* - -omg
> 
> ...





> western digital caviar blue 320gb @ 1.8k
> *western digital caviar blue 500gb @ 2.1k*
> western digital caviar green 1tb @ 3.7k





> microsoft sidewinder x3 @ 1.8k
> microsoft sidewinder x5 @ 2.6k
> 
> razer abyssus black @ 1.5k
> *razer deathadder @ 2.3k*





> mobos with* 880g chipset but sb850.*.. Killer combi..awesome price!!
> 
> 
> *ecs a885gm-a2 @ 4.9k
> ecs a885gm-m2 @ 4.9k*





> *p55*
> biostar tp55 @ 6.6k
> biostar t5 x3 @ 7.6k
> biostar tpower i 55 @ 11.1k
> ...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 2, 2010)

oh! what a drop of prices in a month, i7 930 is less by 1k - what I bought for.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

any1 have any idea about the prices of phenom II x4 925/940/945?


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2010)

@comp@ddict, 880G chipset were suppose to be coupled with 810SB chipset. also any info on 870X chipsets? they should be cheater than 880G's.



topgear said:


> Like all other simple human buddy
> 
> BTW, Thanks for the compliment



no problem buddy 



User_unlisted said:


> Thanks sam.
> Yes my PSU is CM Extreme Power 600W :O. I didnt have an UPS earlier, and it was running fine for me since more than a year. Recently during an overvoltage run, by mb got fried... :'(
> Anyways, thanks for heads up. I will change my PSU if it happenes again after installation of UPS.



looks like u lucky till now. well change PSU before it starts inflicting damage to your PC. its not like "for 1-2yrs my pc running fine on a bad PSU so it'll run fine forever". when something goes wrong nobody can say, so don't compromise.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> any1 have any idea about the prices of phenom II x4 925/940/945?



925 is around ~6.9k

945 is around ~7.3K

955 BE is around ~7.8K

Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 @ Rs. 5.9K

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.3k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.8k

Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E. @ 5k
Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 4.4k

Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 3.5k
Athlon X2 7750 BE @ 2.5k


----------



## harryneopotter (May 3, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> *mega update*



Source of CPU pricing ?? I mean which shop/site ?


----------



## sukhas19 (May 5, 2010)

Can any one tell me the availability of Blu ray drives in india... i am seeing the no of movies available in BD format is increasing day  by day.....


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 5, 2010)

^^
Yes Blu-Ray drives are available in India from a long time,
If you really need to purchase an internal Blu-Ray drive then look for brands like ASUS, LG etc..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2010)

sukhas19 said:


> Can any one tell me the availability of Blu ray drives in india... i am seeing the no of movies available in BD format is increasing day  by day.....



 PS3 is the best VFM blu-ray player right now....


----------



## sukhas19 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah i really need to purchase an internal Blu ray drive....But any one knows how much it costs now? When i enquired in SP road, Bangalore, couple of weeks back, they were saying it is not available...


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 6, 2010)

^^
Well an internal Blu-Ray Drive costs between 10K ~ 12K or more than that depending on different models and companies manufacturing it ...
For example : The *ASUS BC-1250PT* will cost you upto *11,500*.....


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> PS3 is the best VFM blu-ray player right now....


----------



## sukhas19 (May 6, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Well an internal Blu-Ray Drive costs between 10K ~ 12K or more than that depending on different models and companies manufacturing it ...
> For example : The *ASUS BC-1250PT* will cost you upto *11,500*.....




Hey man, internal BD drive was costing around 6-7 k couple of months back.....I dont know why it is not available now.......Also i guess this model u have said is pretty old.. not even able to find in ASUS web site...

*www.techenclave.com/storage-solutions/how-much-does-blu-ray-drive-143234.html


----------



## comp@ddict (May 6, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> Source of CPU pricing ?? I mean which  shop/site ?



Check out lynx-india.com




Sam.Shab said:


> @comp@ddict, 880G chipset were suppose to be coupled with 810SB chipset. also any info on 870X chipsets? they should be cheater than 880G's.


I know, but ECS instead coupled 880G with SB850(SB810 hasn't been released yet).. and for the price, i wud say it's god darn BANG FOR BUCK...


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> I know, but ECS instead coupled 880G with SB850(SB810 hasn't been released yet).. and for the price, i wud say it's god darn BANG FOR BUCK...



yah, checked on ECS website. its SB850. damn. 880G + SB850 (i.e. native Sata 6Gbps) for below 5k. Asus/Gigabyte/MSI should be shamed of it.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yah, checked on ECS website. its SB850. damn. 880G + SB850 (i.e. native Sata 6Gbps) for below 5k. Asus/Gigabyte/MSI should be shamed of it.



they are shameless creatures..........even the old p45 chipset boards are sold very costly even today especially Asus ones always too costly..........and shameless creatures like me do buy those stuff


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 6, 2010)

sukhas19 said:


> Hey man, internal BD drive was costing around 6-7 k couple of months back.....I dont know why it is not available now.......Also i guess this model u have said is pretty old.. not even able to find in ASUS web site...
> 
> *www.techenclave.com/storage-solutions/how-much-does-blu-ray-drive-143234.html



So why don't you go for the models mentioned on ASUS's website like this one- *ASUS BC-08B1ST*, but i don't think you'll get a Blu-Ray internal writer in less than 8.5K...


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> they are shameless creatures..........even the old p45 chipset boards are sold very costly even today especially Asus ones always too costly..........and shameless creatures like me do buy those stuff



yah. well company invested money so they want profit. its like "pay the price & get it. else get lost......" oops. however the new ECS motherboards that been listed, looks like a ugly circuit board rather than a 2010 AM3 mobo. first got impressed by the price, looked at pictures & i told myself, "even if i get it for 4k, i'll think before buying it". it was damn ugly. looks like crap


----------



## suchak (May 6, 2010)

COST TO COST price update 06/05/2010


----------



## Revolution (May 7, 2010)

What is the current price of MSI GTS250 Twin Frozr 1GB and Zotac GTS250 1GB ?


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2010)

Both of them will cost around 7-7.6K 



suchak said:


> COST TO COST price update 06/05/2010



OMG! just take a look at the price list :

9800GT 1 GB DDR3 cost is only Rs. 3K ! 

- this must be a fake brand - if anyone interested in buying one from them make sure of it's brand name first.

On the mobo list they are selling Mora mobos  - just stay away from them.

---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------

Update 

*BIOSTAR Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5  @ 9K only*

*BIOSTAR GeForce GTS 250 1GB GDDR3 @ 7.2K only*

*BIOSTAR Radeon HD 5670 1GB GDDR5  @ 6.4K

BIOSTAR Radeon HD 4350 512MB GDDR2 @ 2K*


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> Both of them will cost around 7-7.6K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never knew that biostar make gfx card too
great deal anyways

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------




suchak said:


> COST TO COST price update 06/05/2010


they havent got any good gfx card or amd  mobos


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i never knew that biostar make gfx card too
> great deal anyways



Biostar formerly made mainly the lower end cards, upto GT240. nowadays have started involving in bigger names too. i just hope they don't mess up the cooling & port placement as they do in their motherboards.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 7, 2010)

*UPDATE*


> *Config #4
> *Core 2 Quad Q8300 2.5GHz @ 6.5k
> Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L @ 3k
> Transcend 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.8k
> ...





> Phenom II X4 945 3GHz @ 7.2k
> *Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.7k --> The _MOST_ VFM CPU ever*
> 
> *Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 3K -->BEST VFM*
> ...


There you go...

Rig#6, a gaming PC light on your wallet!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

^^*Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.7k
its a sure shot grab

but what about config 1,2,3?
*


----------



## comp@ddict (May 7, 2010)

*UPDATE
*


> Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 1.75k
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2k
> *Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB @ 2.7k*
> Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 3.55k
> ...





> *Config #1*
> Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz  B.E. C3 @ 8.8k
> Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k
> Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit @ 6.6k
> ...




There, everything fully set... phew!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

2 good updates sameday !!! cool.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2010)

I think 9800GT should be added in the price list coz it performs better than HD5670 and the the price is almost identical though it draws more power.

Most of 9800GT is available around ~5.5K

and Palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 is available @ 6K - which should be added in the list as well 

BTW,  Powercolor HD 4670 512 Mb @ Rs. 4K - The most VFM card upto Rs. 4K


----------



## Revolution (May 8, 2010)

512MB GTS250@6K more VFM than 9800GT@5.5K.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2010)

I'm saving up cash for a bunch of purchases this summer, one of them being an external HDD.
I'm gonna either go for an intenral drive with external casing or just a normal external drive.

Since I need a sort of data vault which will be in my cupboard, out of sight of visitors and never shared with friends, I realized that its pointless to go for 2.5" drives so am sticking with 3.5" drives.

Its gonna be mainly used for CD Rips, DVD Rips, ISOs and similar data which I need to copy into the drive once or twice per week only so I don't think speed matters a lot. But if something goes wrong, my whole world gets screwed so I just need reliability for atleast 5-10 years.

Please suggest the cheapest option I have. I have time till august (when college reopens and data starts falling faster than my laptop can take) to make purchase so waiting is not a problem at all. Should I wait for 2TB drives to get cheaper and fall under 6k ?


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

External: 1TB WD My Book Essential Edition should be around Rs. 4650.

Internal: Seagate 1TB 7200.12 is for Rs. 3700.

Get 2x1TB and use one drive for backup of your dump drive. To be on the safe side.

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

WD Internal Drives, newer batches especially have developed high failure rates, so I'd avoid them. Oh yeah, in case you are buying an External drive, Seagate now offers 5 years warranty as against WD's 3.


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2010)

I will not recommend WD hdds. I heard and witnessed lot of problems from their hard disks. My Roommate's WD HDD got crashed 2 times. So better go for Seagate. For their external as well as Internal HDDs, they are offering 5 Yrs of Warranty, whereas most of the external HDD models from WD are having 3 Yrs of warranty.
My Suggestion buy a Internal Seagate 1 TB and then buy a SATA casing @ 0.6k and placed the Internal HDD inside it to convert it into an external one. I am using it for myself for almost 3 yrs and no problem till now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2010)

I don't want 5 year warranty if it means they will replace my hdd if it fails after 4 years. It shouldn't fail in the first place.

How is Hitachi ? I'm considering it since both WD and Seagate are having loads of complaints.
I noted mostly +ve reviews for it...


----------



## janitha (May 11, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I don't want 5 year warranty if it means they will replace my hdd if it fails after 4 years. It shouldn't fail in the first place.
> 
> How is Hitachi ? I'm considering it since both WD and Seagate are having loads of complaints.
> I noted mostly +ve reviews for it...



Hitachi, Samsung etc. being sold in very small numbers, complaints about them too will be rare. Between Seagate and WD, complaints regarding each are seasonal, ie., varying with models, batches etc. With Seagate, there were lots of complaints regarding their 7200.11 series and now it is the turn of WD, especially with their Green models.


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I don't want 5 year warranty if it means they will replace my hdd if it fails after 4 years. It shouldn't fail in the first place.
> 
> How is Hitachi ? I'm considering it since both WD and Seagate are having loads of complaints.
> I noted mostly +ve reviews for it...



good but costly. as janitha pointed. their sales are far less than the 2 dominant players in the HDD game. do check Samsung before finalizing anything.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 11, 2010)

Who told Blu Ray Drives are not available below 10k?
Look at this SONY BD ROM @ 5k
SONY BD ROM


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 12, 2010)

^^
Thanks for pointing it out bro....Didn't know that Blu Ray Drives have become so cheap....
Do you have any idea about the pricing of Blu Ray Writers ????


----------



## arc84 (May 12, 2010)

does anyone know how much will a new 12V 7A or a 12V 9A ups battery will cost in kolkata? n should i go wid exide or amaron?


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2010)

12V 7A will cost you around ~600-650 ( no idea about 9a though ) and for brand go for Exide.

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 AM ----------

Seasonic PSU Prices :

SeaSonic S12II 430W SMPS - 3250/-

SeaSonic S12II 520W SMPS - 4100/-

SeaSonic S12II 620W SMPS - 5400/-

SeaSonic S12D-750W SMPS - 6500/-

SeaSonic S12D-850W SMPS - 7150/-

SeaSonic M12D-850W SMPS - 9350/-

MSI 5770 PMD 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.9K

Corsair 750TX for 6450


----------



## Revolution (May 13, 2010)

topgear said:


> SeaSonic S12II 520W SMPS - 4100/-



Is this the new one ?
This PSU currently available in Kolkata ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 13, 2010)

how come the price of SeaSonic S12II 520W  is Rs 5250 on primeabgb. Solid Rs 1100 difference? Top gear could you let us know the source of your prices ?


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2010)

@ *Revolution* - don't know about the availability of these in kolkata.

@ *pulsar_swift* - theitwares guys are selling Seasonic psu's at this rate.
*www.theitwares.com/

The gfx card and corsair PSu's are from Buygamingstuff
*www.buygamingstuff.com/


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 14, 2010)

no bro, itwares also listed Seasonic PS S12II-500 500W PSU  @ Rs 5200


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> no bro, itwares also listed Seasonic PS S12II-500 500W PSU  @ Rs 5200



But the above PSU is not 500W but 520W and I think this the new model from Seasonic.....


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2010)

@ *pulsar_swift* - Oh, forget to mention that these prices are from their TE forum post


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2010)

I am buying the following things give me the price of each item......
1) Samsung 2233SW
2) Sapphire ATI HD 5770 1GB
3) Corsair VX450/VX550
4) CM 690 II Plus (Asia-Pacific edition)


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2010)

^^already answered


----------



## aby geek (May 16, 2010)

nice scenarios popping up but the cost to cost price list was a downer.
they are seriously short on latest hardware.

does anyone know availability and prices of lynnfield currently?

and  i belive i7 860 is cheaper than 1090t and a much better performer still u guy faver 6 limbed toddler.why?

i think ill be buying a 5850 and a lcd to go with, in next 2-3 months.

but benq g2220 which i liked doesnt have hdmi any suggestions.

6000 radeon series is in november whos gona indulge in those for crysis 2?


----------



## Revolution (May 16, 2010)

Can any one tell me if the following Printer/AIO available in the market ?
If,YES,tell me the price please!

1.Canon Pixma iP4500 Printer
2.Canon Pixna MX700 AIO


----------



## comp@ddict (May 16, 2010)

*UPDATE*


> Seasonic Bronze S12II 430W @ 3.25k
> *Seasonic Bronze S12II 520W @ 4.1k*
> SeaSonic Bronze S12II 620W @ 5.4k
> SeaSonic Bronze S12D 750W @ 6.5k
> ...





> *MSI 5770 PMD 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.9K
> Biostar HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.7k*  - - LOWEST YET!!!!!!






> I am buying the following things give me the price of each item......
> 1) Samsung 2233SW
> 2) Sapphire ATI HD 5770 1GB
> 3) Corsair VX450/VX550


DOESN't ANYONE EVER CHECK THE 1st PAGE????


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> MSI 5770 PMD 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.9K
> Biostar HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.7k - - LOWEST YET!!!!!!



well yah. the cheaper just became the cheapest. and good to see the price gradually dropping across others too. just waiting & hoping, the HD5670 too experiences some price cut.

also lately seen theres a few members getting DDR3 value rams for as low as 2gb@2.5k. Biostar TA785G3 HD coming @ 4k. & yes, the X4 630 available for ground breaking 4.4k


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2010)

^^ Great ! a quad core @ only 4.4K - where buddy  ? ( little bit curious to know )


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

guys i want to buy that seasonic S12  520W @ 4.1k, please help me where i can get that price ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ Great ! a quad core @ only 4.4K - where buddy  ? ( little bit curious to know )





maximus said:


> Thanks Guys..
> 
> So these are the things i got
> 
> ...



these are without tax. so adding tax too will bring it upto 4.45k. still a killer deal. so how much should the X4 620 cost? 4k? or maybe less. 

reason for this price drop is simple:



> New Processor      Athlon II X4 640
> 
> Speed / Mhz      3000
> 
> ...



X4 635 available for only 99$ now. so X4 630 should cost ~90$ = 4.2-4.4k 

BTW, the Microsoft Comfort Curve 1000, it comes with a mouse or only the single keyboard cost a whopping 1.1k?


----------



## harryneopotter (May 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> BTW, the Microsoft Comfort Curve 1000, it comes with a mouse or only the single keyboard cost a whopping 1.1k?



Its just the keyboard. But worth the price if you spend hours on typing. Though not better than TVS GOLD, but still its very silent so helps ppl like me to type freely in the night.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

sam, you are going to purchase a new PC soon na. which proccy do you have in mind ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> Its just the keyboard. But worth the price if you spend hours on typing. Though not better than TVS GOLD, but still its very silent so helps ppl like me to type freely in the night.



my 3 month old default logitech keyboard have already started out giving out annoying sound. well if its silent & comfortable to use. thats what i need most atm. worth the 1k, thanks.

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> sam, you are going to purchase a new PC soon na. which proccy do you have in mind ?



X4 630. or i may look out for the X3 440, if i comes at 4.2k or so. else X4 630, do doubt.

also not soon. depends on thunder02.dragon. if he gets bak to business soon, will get it early next month. else will have to give kolkata a visit.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

hhm, i thought you will go for X2 555 BE and unlock it


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> also not soon. depends on thunder02.dragon. if he gets bak to business soon, will get it early next month. else will have to give kolkata a visit.


r u both going to buy at same time?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> r u both going to buy at same time?



Buddy you see my signature. I purchased my PC on 10th ARIL 2010


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> hhm, i thought you will go for X2 555 BE and unlock it


looks like gamble to me
what if it is unsuccessful

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> Buddy you see my signature. I purchased my PC on 10th ARIL 2010


i mean sam and that thunder guy


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

thunder dragon sells PC components, and sam wants to buy from him


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

ooops
and where is the shop?kolkata?


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> hhm, i thought you will go for X2 555 BE and unlock it



well, nope. i won't. X4 630 suites me good. just think running a 3Ghz Phenom II on a odd Athlon II cooler. & temperature rising past 80degree. i not want cook PC biriyani 



piyush120290 said:


> r u both going to buy at same time?



thunder? he a PC dealer. he runs the exodus tech pc shop online & heard will open up a shop. if i get from thunder, it'll be a online purchase. else will have to be offline for couple of days.



piyush120290 said:


> looks like gamble to me
> what if it is unsuccessful



not a gamble actually. it'll unlock surely but need a good board + a OEM HSF to keep the newly born monster cool.

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> ooops
> and where is the shop?kolkata?



yes, kolkata. if i get from him, i'll save a lot of money. also he got good parts in stock or can make them available.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

so you buying online then?
What about shipping charges?


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> so you buying online then?
> What about shipping charges?



yes i wish to buy online. only the cpu however. lets see.

shipping charges should be around 1.2-1.5k. the cabinets weights a lot & so demands same.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 17, 2010)

shippping will be Rs 70/kg for DTDC surface. So it all depends on weight


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> shippping will be Rs 70/kg for DTDC surface. So it all depends on weight



yes. done the calculation like that. weight should be at round 15-16kgs. so 1k on shopping. previously was taking 80/kg so the resultant cost came a bit high.


----------



## Revolution (May 18, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Can any one tell me if the following Printer/AIO available in the market ?
> If,YES,tell me the price please!
> 
> 1.Canon Pixma iP4500 Printer
> 2.Canon Pixna MX700 AIO







Thanks for the update.
I always check 1st page and then ask.....



comp@ddict said:


> DOESN't ANYONE EVER CHECK THE 1st PAGE????


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 18, 2010)

Guys,

Check this out. 

Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W 80+ Bronze ATX Power Supply.

It is retailing at Rs 3550 on itwares.com

How is it compared to VX 450W

Just read a review. VX 450 is unbeatable


----------



## happy20b (May 18, 2010)

Price from MAX , SP road bangalore

Excluding Taxes

Dell st2210 8.5k 
Dell s2009   6.4k 
WD 500gb green 2.0k
Transend DDR3 2gb 2.5k
Kingston DDR3 2gb 2.6k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> good but costly. as janitha pointed. their sales are far less than the 2 dominant players in the HDD game. do check Samsung before finalizing anything.



Am planning exactly that. Wanna see how Samsung drives and Hitachi drives are.



janitha said:


> Hitachi, Samsung etc. being sold in very small numbers, complaints about them too will be rare. Between Seagate and WD, complaints regarding each are seasonal, ie., varying with models, batches etc. With Seagate, there were lots of complaints regarding their 7200.11 series and now it is the turn of WD, especially with their Green models.



Yeah I noticed that. Seagate seems to get bashed in 1st half and WD in 2nd half of each year 

But are the brands still reliable during off-season (the time without complaints ) ? Because I'm doing a long term investment here which shouldn't go bad for a while.


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...



true. Corsair is simply unbeatable, when it comes to price/Watt or efficiency. or even the warranty period.



happy20b said:


> Price from MAX , SP road bangalore
> 
> Excluding Taxes
> 
> ...



nice pricing. so the DDR3 pricing should reflect in other parts soon.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Am planning exactly that. Wanna see how Samsung drives and Hitachi drives are.



at least their failure rate is lower than the two dominant players (maybe cause of the small market share). also i prefer Samsung F3 Eco. low power + low heat. so low noise.  almost beats WD Green in power + heat & WD Blue in performance.

if going for Samsung, avoid F2 Eco Green. its 5400RPM.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2010)

MSI 890FXA-GD70  10.8k
MSI 890GXM-G65  7.2k
MSI 880GMA-E45  6k 		 	 

Asus M4A89GTD-Pro  10.2K
Asus M4A89GTD-Pro/USB-3  12K
Asus M4A88TD-M-EVO/USB-3  6.2K
Asus M4A88TD-V-EVO/USB-3  7.2K
Asus M4A87TD-USB-3  5.6k
Asus M4A87TD-EVO  6k

Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3 @ 7.4K

Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 4.4k
Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.8k

Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 3.5k
Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.9k

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.6K
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1.5TB @ 5.1k


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.9k



overclockers delight. with a 2k OEM HSF, 4Ghz is achievable. thump up to AMD


----------



## Jripper (May 19, 2010)

BTW guys suggest a good monitor(LCD preferably) within 6 to 6.5k.
Don't go to 7k.

And yes keep in mind the customer service and repairs of the brand you recommend in kolkata.


----------



## anagh.k1 (May 21, 2010)

can anyone tell me the price of following parts:
1.   Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H
2.    AMD Phenom II X4 925
3.    wat is the price of the most cheap 2gb ddr3 ram available & which company?


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2010)

Jripper said:


> BTW guys suggest a good monitor(LCD preferably) within 6 to 6.5k.
> Don't go to 7k.
> 
> And yes keep in mind the customer service and repairs of the brand you recommend in kolkata.



BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k - from 1st page of this thread though this may be ~7k in streets but it's a very good choice.

Other alternatives : Acer V203H and H203, LG 1943SB and samsung 1930B



anagh.k1 said:


> can anyone tell me the price of following parts:
> 1.   Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H
> 2.    AMD Phenom II X4 925
> 3.    wat is the price of the most cheap 2gb ddr3 ram available & which company?



1. around ~4.3K
2. around ~ 6.5K
3. Dynet is the most cheapest around 2.4K but it's better to get transcend/kingston/corsair for Rs. 200-300 more.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> at least their failure rate is lower than the two dominant players (maybe cause of the small market share). also i prefer Samsung F3 Eco. low power + low heat. so low noise.  almost beats WD Green in power + heat & WD Blue in performance.
> 
> if going for Samsung, avoid F2 Eco Green. its 5400RPM.


What's the pricing like ?
And I'm not closed to buying a 5400RPM drive either, if it works out cheaper and (obviously) consumes lesser power. Because the drive would largely be a backup drive.


----------



## Jripper (May 21, 2010)

> BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k - from 1st page of this thread though this may be ~7k in streets but it's a very good choice.
> 
> Other alternatives : Acer V203H and H203, LG 1943SB and samsung 1930B



Any difference in performance??
Which one performs better?


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2010)

topgear said:


> 1. around ~4.3K
> 3. Dynet is the most cheapest around 2.4K but it's better to get transcend/kingston/corsair for Rs. 200-300 more.



isn't the motherboard DDR3 based? & cost 5.5-5.8k?

for 2nd option, A-Data can be considered. also better skip dynet.



MetalheadGautham said:


> What's the pricing like ?
> And I'm not closed to buying a 5400RPM drive either, if it works out cheaper and (obviously) consumes lesser power. Because the drive would largely be a backup drive.



around 100-200 bucks cheaper than the Blue drives runs really really cool. a 3way review was done by Toms Hardware a month or so back.

however can't speak about exact pricing. should get for 2k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> however can't speak about exact pricing. should get for 2k.


Just 2K for a 1TB HDD ? That's an awesome deal 
Or do you mean 1/2 TB ? 

I'm planning to go to SP Road once the rain situation improves. Guess I can get pricing info there...


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Just 2K for a 1TB HDD ? That's an awesome deal
> Or do you mean 1/2 TB ?
> 
> I'm planning to go to SP Road once the rain situation improves. Guess I can get pricing info there...



2k for 500Gb  for 1Tb, should be more or less @ 3.5k (read here in some thread a week ago).


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 2k for 500Gb  for 1Tb, should be more or less @ 3.5k (read here in some thread a week ago).


yup
seagatte barracuda 1TB 7200.12 @3.6k
..........................1.5TB............5.1k


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> yup
> seagatte barracuda 1TB 7200.12 @3.6k
> ..........................1.5TB............5.1k



i was talking about WD Green. so Green should be even cheaper.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i was talking about WD Green. so Green should be even cheaper.


ya  right
anyways finally created my own facebook app


*apps.facebook.com/whichpcgamesuitbvnfu/quiz.php/581801/Which-PC-game-suits-you-best/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 2k for 500Gb  for 1Tb, should be more or less @ 3.5k (read here in some thread a week ago).





piyush120290 said:


> yup
> seagatte barracuda 1TB 7200.12 @3.6k
> ..........................1.5TB............5.1k





Sam.Shab said:


> i was talking about WD Green. so Green should be even cheaper.


Errr I was talking about neither WD nor Seagate. I was referring to Samsung


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

@sam shab
now i know y ur name is sam _*SHAB*_


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 21, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @sam shab
> now i know y ur name is sam _*SHAB*_



what did you find of it, is it a acronym......... of what?


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> what did you find of it, is it a acronym......... of what?


lets just w8 for sam to reply first
i dont wanna hear swear words from him


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

mediahome.in is selling 2TB Seagate 7200.12 @ Rs. 6.5k.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 21, 2010)

mediahome.in is selling Sapphire HD5670 512MB @ Rs 5480 shipped. Just placed the order 1 hr back


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2010)

Jripper said:


> Any difference in performance??
> Which one performs better?



BenQ G2020HD performs better - you can also get the samsung 1930B - others should vbe considered if none of these two are available - acer first and Lg next 



Sam.Shab said:


> isn't the motherboard DDR3 based? & cost 5.5-5.8k?
> for 2nd option, A-Data can be considered. also better skip dynet.



Yep, Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H is DDR3 based and the price has slashed 

A-Data is a good option but those three brands are available in every place IMO - so suggested them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 22, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> mediahome.in is selling Sapphire HD5670 512MB @ Rs 5480 shipped. Just placed the order 1 hr back


And Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 @ 2.9K. Damn good purchase for budget gamers 
Seems like graphics cards are finally starting to SERIOUSLY become affordable.

VTX3D Radeon HD5450 512MB @ 2.5K. Cheapest way to get eyefinity for HTPC's


----------



## Jripper (May 22, 2010)

Sighs...yes yes we need this cheap-ness of technology in India. 
Tech needs to be more affordable.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @sam shab
> now i know y ur name is sam _*SHAB*_





azaad_shri75 said:


> what did you find of it, is it a acronym......... of what?





piyush120290 said:


> lets just w8 for sam to reply first
> i dont wanna hear swear words from him



lets keep private things private, shall we....!!!



topgear said:


> Yep, Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H is DDR3 based and the price has slashed



4.3k for such an excellent motherboard. where you got that price? well, Bye Bye Biostar


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> lets keep private things private, shall we....!!!


ur wish is my command ,sir


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ur wish is my command ,sir



no man. just its a bit too confidential & not wish to make it public so soon


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 22, 2010)

ha ha ha LOL. You say its confidential and discuss it on a public thread. you could have Pmed him. Now tell me what it is


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2010)

yes confidential so not giving out any info  and piyush already came to know of it.


----------



## Arnab boss (May 23, 2010)

Hello guys... I want these prices in kolkata...' 

Phenom 2 965
Ga ma880 gma -ud2h 
Corsair vx 550 
Corsair 2*2gb 1600 fsb ddr3 ram kit 
Wireless keyboard mouse...' 

I will b buying on monday so guys an update is urgently required ...    

I will b connecting it  with my 32 inch full hd lcd tv.. Hdmi cable or analog


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 23, 2010)

Dont you require a decent graphics card to use it with a 32" LCD ?


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2010)

Arnab boss said:


> Hello guys... I want these prices in kolkata...'
> 
> Phenom 2 965
> Ga ma880 gma -ud2h
> ...


Phenom 2 965  *9500appx*
Ga ma880 gma -ud2h  * dunno*
Corsair vx 550  *4800appx*
Corsair 2*2gb 1600 fsb ddr3 ram kit * 5500appx*
Wireless keyboard mouse...'  *1500-2000*


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Dont you require a decent graphics card to use it with a 32" LCD ?



he already own a HD4870 or maybe HD4890 1Gb card.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2010)

^^help me
Ga ma880 gma -ud2h  * dunno*


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^help me
> Ga ma880 gma -ud2h  * dunno*



should be 300-500 bucks more than their last generation 785G based motherboard (logic only). so Gigabyte GA785GMT-UD2H used to cost around 5.8k. so this one should cost 6.2k or so.

NOTE: compare any last gen & new gen board & you'll notice same price difference. Eg: Biostar's new range of 8series boards.


----------



## annie_xtremegamer (May 23, 2010)

hi there...
anybody familiar with the price of ati radeon hd 5770 in delhi??
manufacturer preferably xfx or his


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2010)

annie_xtremegamer said:


> hi there...
> anybody familiar with the price of ati radeon hd 5770 in delhi??
> manufacturer preferably xfx or his



HIS not available in India. XFX is bad. usually comes with stock cooler. & price a bit high & distributor is Rashi Peripherals. go for Sapphire or MSI (good cooler).


----------



## annie_xtremegamer (May 23, 2010)

k..but i think all the 5770's have same stock cooler...
so whats da price for the msi 5770?
and what about the vapour x version?


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2010)

annie_xtremegamer said:


> k..but i think all the 5770's have same stock cooler...
> so whats da price for the msi 5770?
> and what about the vapour x version?



around 10k. HAWX is best priced non-stock cooled graphics card. & it got some really good OC potential. worth the price.

else look out for normal HD5770. it got the new HD5770 cooler. bigger fan & so should be more silent.

VapourX is useless. its priced too high. just a OC & still more OCble card. get it only if u want set some world record in OC. else give it a miss.


----------



## annie_xtremegamer (May 23, 2010)

thanks a lot sam.shab can u plz tell me where in delhi can i get them???


----------



## comp@ddict (May 23, 2010)

*UPDATE* - *SUPRISE*


> *VTX3D HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.2k*
> 
> *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/vtx-ati-5850-14999-shipping-160899.html
> 
> ...





> Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 Artic Accelero @ 3.9k
> 
> *Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8k*
> 
> ...



@ annieXxtremegamer - Most probably NehruPlace .... but u can order the card both from Mediahome.in as well as lynx-india.com


----------



## 200mph (May 24, 2010)

*Source MEDIAHOME.IN Product Price Update*
*Product *|     *Price Rs*

*Cooler Master*
Cooler Master Centurion 5 II Black ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    3,400.00 
Cooler Master Centurion 5 II Silver ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    3,400.00 
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced ATX Mid Tower Cabinet     |5,600.00 
Cooler Master CM 690 II Plus ATX Mid Tower Cabinet     |5,000.00
Cooler Master ATCS 840 ATX Full Tower Cabinet |    15,500.00 
Cooler Master CM 690 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    4,400.00 
Cooler Master CM 690 Pure ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     5,300.00 
Cooler Master CM 690 w/ Window ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     4,700.00 
Cooler Master Elite 330 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     2,150.00 
Cooler Master Elite 330 w/ PSU ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     3,450.00 
Cooler Master Elite 331 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     2,150.00 
Cooler Master Elite 332 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     2,150.00 
Cooler Master Elite 333 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     2,150.00 
Cooler Master Elite 360 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet     |1,900.00 
Cooler Master Cosmos S ATX Full Tower Cabinet |    15,000.00 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Blue ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    1,500.00 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Orange ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    1,500.00 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Red ATX Mid Tower Cabinet     |1,500.00 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Red w/ Window ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|        1,800.00 
Cooler Master Elite 310 Silver ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     1,500.00 
Cooler Master Elite 334 ATI Edition w/ PSU ATX Mid Tower Cabinet      |5,250.00 
Cooler Master Elite 334 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    2,150.00 
Cooler Master Elite 334 w/ PSU ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    4,600.00 
Cooler Master Elite 335 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    2,150.00 
Cooler Master Elite 335 w/ PSU ATX Mid Tower Cabinet     |4,600.00 
Cooler Master Gladiator 600 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet     |3,450.00 
Cooler Master Gladiator 600 w/ Window ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |     3,850.00 
Cooler Master HAF 922 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    6,900.00 
Cooler Master HAF 932 ATX Full Tower Cabinet |    9,600.00 
Cooler Master NV 690 nVIDIA Edition ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    6,250.00 
Cooler Master Selio 500 ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     4,100.00 
Cooler Master Sniper AMD Dragon Edition ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |     11,500.00 
Cooler Master Storm Scout ATX Mid Tower Cabinet     |6,200.00 
Cooler Master Storm Sniper ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    9,500.00 
Cooler Master Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel for Cosmos |S      2,200.00 
Cooler Master Elite 342 MicroATX Cabinet     |2,000.00 
Cooler Master Elite 100 w/ PSU MiniITX Cabinet     |2,950.00 

||
*LIAN-LI*
LIAN-LI ARMORSUIT PC-P50R Red Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Cabinet       |14,900.00 
LIAN-LI Lancool PC-K56 Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    4,100.00 
LIAN-LI Lancool PC-K56W Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     4,500.00 
LIAN-LI Lancool PC-K62 Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     6,900.00 
LIAN-LI Lancool PC-K62R1 Red SECC ATX Mid Tower Cabinet|     7,500.00 
LIAN-LI PC-7FN Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    8,100.00 
LIAN-LI PC-A70F Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Cabinet|     13,650.00 
LIAN-LI PC-A71F Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Cabinet     |15,650.00 
LIAN-LI PC-A77B Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Cabinet|     18,650.00 
LIAN-LI PC-B25F Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Cabinet |    11,500.00 
LIAN-LI PC-V351B Black Aluminum MicroATX Cabinet |    7,200.00 |
||

 *FANS & Controllers *

         Cooler   Master Blade Master 120mm 76CFM Fan|          450.00| 
      Cooler Master Excalibur 120mm   85CFM Fan          |900.00|
Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm   Blue LED 110CFM Fan          |900.00| 
       Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm   Red LED 110CFM Fan           |900.00| 
      Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CG-GP   120mm Green LED 90CFM Fan           |425.00| 
       Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CK-GP   120mm Blue LED 90CFM Fan           |425.00| 
      Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CR-GP   120mm Red LED 90CFM Fan           |425.00| 
       Cooler Master R4-L2S-122B-GP   120mm Blue LED 40CFM Fan (2 in 1)           |635.00|
Cooler Master R4-S2S-124K-GP   120mm 44CFM Fan (4 in 1)           |660.00| 
       Cooler Master R4-SVS-07AK-GP   230mm 150CFM Fan          |800.00|  
      Delta AFB1212HHE 120mm Super   High Speed 120CFM Fan           |560.00| 
       LIAN-LI TR-3B Fan Controller       |1,450.00|
LIAN-LI TR-5F Fan Controller   w/ CF-1215M 120mm Tri-LED Fan       |2,900.00| 
       Noctua NF-B9-1600 92mm 37CFM   Fan          |750.00| 
      Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm 54CFM   Fan          |950.00| 
      Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm 65CFM   Fan       |1,050.00| 
       Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm 31CFM   Fan          |650.00|
Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm 59CFM   Fan          |950.00|        
Noctua NF-S12B ULN 120mm 33CFM   Fan          |950.00|       
Scythe DFS123812-3000   "ULTRA KAZE" 120mm 133CFM Fan          |650.00|         
Scythe GentleTyphoon   D1225C12B4AP-14 120mm 50CFM Fan          |825.00|
Scythe GentleTyphoon   D1225C12B5AP-15 120mm 57CFM Fan          |825.00|         
Scythe S-Flex SFF21F 120mm   63CFM Fan          |925.00| 
      Scythe S-Flex SFF21G 120mm   75CFM Fan          |925.00|
Scythe SY1225SL12H 120mm   "Slipstream" 88CFM Fan          |475.00| 
      Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm   "Slipstream" 110CFM Fan           |475.00|
Scythe SY124010L "Mini   Kaze" 40mm 4CFM Fan          |250.00| 
      Scythe SY124020L "Mini   Kaze Ultra" 40mm 5CFM Fan           |275.00|
 Xigmatek XLF-F1253 120mm 61CFM   Fan          |425.00|
 Xigmatek XLF-F1254 120mm 61CFM   Fan          |425.00|
 Xigmatek XLF-F1453 140mm 63CFM   Fan          |650.00|       
||
*CPU & HDD COOLER*

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm CPU Cooler    |     1,690.00      |
Cooler Master GeminiII S 120mm CPU Cooler    |     2,100.00     |
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus H.D.T. 120mm CPU Cooler    |     1,850.00      |
Cooler Master Hyper N520 92mm CPU Cooler    |     2,450.00     |
Cooler Master Hyper N620 120mm CPU Cooler    |     3,000.00     |
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 H.D.T. 92mm CPU Cooler    |     1,150.00     |
Cooler Master Intel® Retention Bracket Set    |     400.00     |
Cooler Master V10 Hybrid TEC 120mm CPU Cooler    |     7,500.00     |
Cooler Master V8 120mm CPU Cooler    |     4,950.00     |
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm CPU Cooler    |     4,750.00     |
Pre-Order Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V 120mm CPU Cooler    |     2,250.00      |
    |        |

*LAPTOP COOLERS*
Cooler Master NotePal A1 Laptop Cooler    |     950.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal Ax Laptop Cooler    |     1,450.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal Color Infinite Blue Laptop Cooler    |      1,760.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal Color Infinite Gold Laptop Cooler    |      1,760.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal Color Infinite Pink Laptop Cooler    |      1,760.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal Color Infinite White Laptop Cooler    |      1,760.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal D1 Laptop Cooler    |     950.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal Infinite Laptop Cooler    |     1,550.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal Infinite with USB Hub Laptop Cooler    |      1,850.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal U1 Laptop Cooler    |     900.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal U2 Laptop Cooler    |     1,300.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal X-Lite Laptop Cooler    |     700.00     |
Cooler Master NotePal X2 Laptop Cooler    |     1,450.00     |
    |        |

*THERMAL PASTE*
Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Paste    |     345.00     |
Cooler Master HTK-002-U1 Thermal Paste    |     120.00     |
Cooler Master IceFusion Thermal Paste    |     400.00     |
Cooler Master ThermalFusion 400 Thermal Paste    |     450.00     |
Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste    |     252.50     |
    |        |

*PEN DRIVE & MEMORY CARDS*
Verbatim Store ‘n’ Go Retractable 8GB USB Pen Drive    |     780.00     |
Verbatim Store ‘n’ Go Swivel 16GB USB Pen Drive    |     1,590.75     |
Verbatim Store ‘n’ Go Swivel 8GB USB Pen Drive    |     787.80     |
Verbatim 2GB microSD Memory Card    |     275.00     |
Verbatim 2GB SD Memory Card    |     325.00     |
Verbatim 4GB microSDHC Memory Card    |     500.00     |
Verbatim 4GB SDHC Memory Card    |     490.00     |
Verbatim 8GB microSDHC Memory Card    |     900.00     |
    |        |
*KEYBOARDS*
RAZER Arctosa Gaming Keyboard    |     2,450.00     |
RAZER Lycosa Gaming Keyboard    |     4,000.00     |
RAZER Lycosa Mirror Gaming Keyboard    |     4,350.00     |
Razer Tarantula Battlelight Keyboard Accessory    |     1,550.00     |
    |        |
*GAMING MOUSE*
Cooler Master Storm Sentinel Advance 5600dpi Laser Gaming Mouse    |      4,180.00     |
RAZER Abyssus 3500dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse    |     1,399.00     |
RAZER Copperhead Anarchy Red 2000dpi Laser Gaming Mouse    |      2,800.00     |
RAZER Copperhead Chaos Green 2000dpi Laser Gaming Mouse    |      2,800.00     |
RAZER Copperhead Tempest Blue 2000dpi Laser Gaming Mouse    |      2,800.00     |
RAZER DeathAdder 3500dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse    |     2,250.00     |
RAZER Diamondback 3G Earth Green 1800dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse    |      2,300.00     |
RAZER Diamondback 3G Flame Red 1800dpi Infrared Gaming Mouse    |      2,300.00     |
RAZER Imperator 5600dpi Laser Gaming Mouse    |     3,650.00     |
RAZER Lachesis 4000dpi Laser Gaming Mouse    |     3,200.00     |
RAZER Mamba 5600dpi Laser Gaming Mouse (Wireless)    |     6,999.00     |
RAZER Naga 5600dpi Laser Gaming Mouse    |     4,390.00     |
    |        |
*GAMING MOUSE PADS*
Cooler Master Storm CS-M FPS Tactics DC Gaming Mouse Pad    |     800.00      |
Cooler Master Storm CS-M Weapon of Choice AK DM Mouse Pad    |      850.00     |
Cooler Master Storm CS-M Weapon of Choice M4 DM Mouse Pad    |      850.00     |
Cooler Master Storm CS-S Battle Pad H2 Gaming Mouse Pad    |     400.00      |
Cooler Master Storm CS-X Battle Pad DP Gaming Mouse Pad    |      1,200.00     |
Cooler Master Storm HS-M Battle Pad SSK Mouse Pad    |     1,300.00     |
Cooler Master Storm HS-M Weapon of Choice M4 SSK Mouse Pad    |      1,300.00     |
RANTOPAD H1 Silk Centaur Gaming Mouse Pad    |     399.00     |
RANTOPAD H1 Silk Darkwoods Gaming Mouse Pad    |     399.00     |
RANTOPAD H1 Silk Dew Gaming Mouse Pad    |     399.00     |
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Centaur Gaming Mouse Pad    |     599.00     |
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Darkwoods Gaming Mouse Pad    |     599.00     |
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Dew Gaming Mouse Pad    |     599.00     |
RANTOPAD H3 Silk IceBlue Gaming Mouse Pad    |     599.00     |
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Maya Gaming Mouse Pad    |     599.00     |
RANTOPAD H3 Silk Purple Flame Gaming Mouse Pad    |     599.00     |
RAZER Destructor Gaming Mouse Pad    |     2,050.00     |
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Control Edition Alpha Gaming Mouse Pad    |      999.00     |
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Control Edition Omega Gaming Mouse Pad    |      799.00     |
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Control Edition Standard Gaming Mouse Pad    |      950.00     |
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Speed Edition Alpha Gaming Mouse Pad    |      999.00     |
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Speed Edition Omega Gaming Mouse Pad    |      799.00     |
RAZER Goliathus Fragged Speed Edition Standard Gaming Mouse Pad    |      950.00     |
RAZER Kabuto Gaming Mouse Pad    |     999.00     |
RAZER Megasoma Gaming Mouse Pad    |     2,200.00     |
RAZER Sphex Gaming Mouse Pad    |     799.00     |
RAZER Vespula Gaming Mouse Pad    |     1,595.00     |
    |        |
*GRAPHICS CARDS*
BIOSTAR Radeon HD4350 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     2,000.00      |
BIOSTAR Radeon HD5670 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     6,400.00     |
BIOSTAR Radeon HD5770 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     8,600.00     |
MSI Radeon R4350-MD1GH 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     2,700.00      |
MSI Radeon R4670-MD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     4,600.00     |
MSI Radeon R4850-2D1G OC 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     7,500.00      |
MSI Radeon R5450-MD1GH 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     3,700.00      |
MSI Radeon R5570-MD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     4,900.00     |
MSI Radeon R5670-PMD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     6,500.00      |
MSI Radeon R5750-PM2D1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     8,500.00      |
MSI Radeon R5770 Hawk 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     10,150.00      |
MSI Radeon R5770-PM2D1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     9,500.00      |
MSI Radeon R5850-PM2D1G OC 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      15,900.00     |
MSI Radeon R5870-PM2D1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     23,500.00      |
MSI Radeon R5970-P2D2G 2GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     37,500.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD4650 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     3,750.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD4670 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     4,700.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD4670 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     2,900.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD4770 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     6,000.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD4850 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     6,600.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD5450 1GB GDDR2 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      3,500.00     |
Sapphire Radeon HD5450 1GB GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      3,900.00     |
Sapphire Radeon HD5550 1GB GDDR2 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      4,400.00     |
Sapphire Radeon HD5550 1GB GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      4,900.00     |
Sapphire Radeon HD5570 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     5,000.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD5670 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     6,500.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD5670 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     5,400.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD5750 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     8,000.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD5770 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     9,500.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD5830 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     14,500.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD5850 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     15,700.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD5870 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     22,000.00      |
Sapphire Radeon HD5870 Eyefinity 6 2GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      29,000.00     |
Sapphire Radeon HD5970 2GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     38,000.00      |
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD5750 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      9,900.00     |
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD5770 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      11,900.00     |
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD5870 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      25,900.00     |
VTX3D Radeon HD4350 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     2,500.00     |
VTX3D Radeon HD4350 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     1,900.00     |
VTX3D Radeon HD4650 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     3,400.00     |
VTX3D Radeon HD4670 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     4,300.00     |
VTX3D Radeon HD4890 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     11,110.00     |
VTX3D Radeon HD5450 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     2,500.00     |
VTX3D Radeon HD5850 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     14,999.00     |
VTX3D Radeon HD5870 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     25,000.00     |
VTX3D Radeon HD5970 2GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     36,000.00     |
BIOSTAR GeForce 8400 GS 256MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     1,650.00      |
BIOSTAR GeForce GTS 250 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     7,200.00      |
MSI GeForce N220GT-MD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     3,900.00      |
MSI GeForce N240GT-MD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     5,200.00      |
MSI GeForce N250GTS Twin Frozr 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      7,900.00     |
MSI GeForce N250GTS-2D1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     7,200.00      |
MSI GeForce N250GTS-2D512 512MB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card      |      6,500.00     |
MSI GeForce N9500GT-MD1G/D2 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      3,500.00     |
MSI GeForce N9800GT-MD1G 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     6,200.00      |
Point of View GeForce 9400 GT 1GB GDDR2 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      2,800.00     |
Point of View GeForce 9500 GT 1GB GDDR2 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      3,300.00     |
Point of View GeForce FX 5500 256MB GDDR2 AGP 8X Graphics Card    |      1,800.00     |
Point of View GeForce GT 210 512MB GDDR2 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      2,300.00     |
Point of View GeForce GT 220 1GB GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      4,200.00     |
Point of View GeForce GTX 480 1.5GB GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      28,500.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce 6200A 512MB GDDR2 AGP 8X Graphics Card    |     3,300.00      |
ZOTAC GeForce 6200A 512MB GDDR2 PCI Graphics Card    |     3,700.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce 8400 GS 512MB GDDR2 PCI-E 1.1 Graphics Card    |      1,650.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce 9400 GT 1GB GDDR2 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      2,900.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce 9600 GT 1GB GDDR2 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      4,900.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce 9800 GT 1GB GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      6,500.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce GT 210 512MB GDDR2 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      2,250.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce GT 240 1GB GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     5,200.00      |
ZOTAC GeForce GT 250 1GB GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |     7,500.00      |
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 260 896MB GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      11,400.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 285 1GB GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      22,000.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 470 1.25GB GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      22,000.00     |
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 480 1.5GB GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card    |      29,000.00     |
    |        |
*MEMORY & RAM*
Corsair Value Select 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory    |      2,650.00     |
Corsair Value Select 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory     |     2,850.00     |
Kingston 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory    |      1,550.00     |
Kingston 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory    |      2,700.00     |
Kingston 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory    |      3,000.00     |
Transcend 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory    |      1,650.00     |
Transcend 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory    |      2,800.00     |
Transcend 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory    |      3,100.00     |
Kingston 1GB 200-Pin DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory    |      1,575.00     |
Kingston 1GB 200-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory      |      1,575.00     |
Kingston 2GB 200-Pin DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory    |      2,725.00     |
Kingston 2GB 200-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory    |      2,725.00     |
Transcend 1GB 200-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory    |      1,675.00     |
Transcend 2GB 200-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) SO-DIMM Laptop Memory    |      2,825.00     |
    |        |
*LCD MONITORS*
Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ 120Hz 22 Inches LCD Monitor    |     24,900.00      |
    |        |
*EARPHONES - IEM *
RAZER Moray In-Ear Gaming Earphones    |     1,750.00     |
RAZER Moray+ In-Ear Gaming Earphones    |     3,150.00     |
SoundMAGIC MP-21 In-Ear Earphones with Mic    |     1,100.00     |
SoundMAGIC MP-21 In-Ear Earphones with Mic + FiiO E3 Amplifier    |      1,450.00     |
SoundMAGIC MP-21 In-Ear Earphones with Mic + FiiO E5 Amplifier    |      1,975.00     |
SoundMAGIC PL-11 In-Ear Earphones    |     575.00     |
SoundMAGIC PL-11 In-Ear Earphones + FiiO E3 Amplifier    |     925.00      |
SoundMAGIC PL-11 In-Ear Earphones + FiiO E5 Amplifier    |     1,450.00      |
SoundMAGIC PL-21 In-Ear Earphones    |     800.00     |
SoundMAGIC PL-21 In-Ear Earphones + FiiO E3 Amplifier    |     1,150.00      |
SoundMAGIC PL-21 In-Ear Earphones + FiiO E5 Amplifier    |     1,675.00      |
SoundMAGIC PL-50 In-Ear Earphones    |     2,500.00     |
SoundMAGIC PL-50 In-Ear Earphones + FiiO E3 Amplifier    |     2,850.00      |
SoundMAGIC PL-50 In-Ear Earphones + FiiO E5 Amplifier    |     3,375.00      |
RAZER Carcharias Gaming Headset    |     4,750.00     |
RAZER Megalodon Gaming Headset    |     7,150.00     |
RAZER Piranha Gaming Headset    |     3,400.00     |
    |        |
*SPEAKERS*
Razer Mako 2.1 Speakers    |     17,000.00     |
    |        |
*HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER*
FiiO E3 Portable Headphone Amplifier    |     400.00     |
    |        |
*Power Supplies*
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 350W Power Supply    |     1,499.00      |
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 460W Power Supply    |     2,599.00      |
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W Power Supply    |     2,999.00      |
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600W Power Supply    |     3,549.00      |
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 650W Power Supply    |     4,199.00      |
Cooler Master GX 550W Power Supply    |     4,200.00     |
Cooler Master GX 650W Power Supply    |     5,500.00     |
Cooler Master GX 750W Power Supply    |     6,500.00     |
Cooler Master NA 65 65W Laptop Power Adapter    |     1,595.00     |
Cooler Master NA 90 90W Laptop Power Adapter    |     2,145.00     |
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1000W Power Supply    |     14,135.00     |
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1250W Power Supply    |     15,840.00     |
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W Power Supply    |     3,649.00     |
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850W Power Supply    |     11,275.00     |
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 1000W Power Supply    |     11,550.00     |
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W Power Supply    |     5,750.00     |
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 600W Power Supply    |     6,600.00     |
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 700W Power Supply    |     7,700.00     |
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850W Power Supply    |     9,350.00     |
Cooler Master SNA 95 95W Laptop Power Adapter    |     3,245.00     |
FSP Blue Storm Pro 350W Power Supply    |     2,200.00     |
FSP Blue Storm Pro 400W Power Supply    |     3,100.00     |
FSP Blue Storm Pro 500W Power Supply    |     3,550.00     |
FSP Epsilon 450W Power Supply    |     3,900.00     |
FSP Epsilon 500W Power Supply    |     4,400.00     |
FSP Epsilon 600W Power Supply    |     4,900.00     |
FSP Epsilon 700W Power Supply    |     5,800.00     |
FSP Everest 1010W Power Supply    |     8,200.00     |
FSP Everest 400W Power Supply    |     4,300.00     |
FSP Everest 500W Power Supply    |     4,800.00     |
FSP Everest 600W Power Supply    |     5,300.00     |
FSP Everest 700W Power Supply    |     6,000.00     |
FSP Everest 800W Power Supply    |     7,000.00     |
FSP Everest 900W Power Supply    |     7,800.00     |
FSP NB L65 65W Laptop Power Adapter    |     1,800.00     |
FSP Saga II 350W Power Supply    |     1,600.00     |
FSP Saga II 400W Power Supply    |     2,250.00     |
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply    |     2,800.00     |
    |        |
*PROCESSORS*
Intel® Celeron® Processor 430 (512K Cache, 1.80 GHz)    |     1,900.00      |
Intel® Core™ i3-530 Processor (4M Cache, 2.93 GHz)    |     5,800.00      |
Intel® Core™ i5-661 Processor (4M Cache, 3.33 GHz)    |     12,200.00      |
Intel® Core™ i5-750 Processor (8M Cache, 2.66 GHz)    |     10,200.00      |
Intel® Core™ i7-860 Processor (8M Cache, 2.80 GHz)    |     14,750.00      |
Intel® Core™ i7-920 Processor (8M Cache, 2.66 GHz)    |     15,200.00      |
Intel® Core™ i7-930 Processor (8M Cache, 2.80 GHz)    |     16,000.00      |
Intel® Core™ i7-950 Processor (8M Cache, 3.06 GHz)    |     29,500.00      |
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7600 (3M Cache, 3.06 GHz)    |     6,300.00      |
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E8400 (6M Cache, 3.00 GHz)    |     8,500.00      |
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor QX9650 (12M Cache, 3.00 GHz)    |      40,500.00     |
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q8300 (4M Cache, 2.50 GHz)    |      7,500.00     |
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q8400 (4M Cache, 2.66 GHz)    |      8,500.00     |
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q9550 (12M Cache, 2.83 GHz)    |      14,400.00     |
Intel® Pentium® Processor E6300 (2M Cache, 2.80 GHz)    |     4,000.00      |
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7500 (3M Cache, 2.93 GHz)    |     5,400.00      |
Intel® Pentium® Processor E5200 (2M Cache, 2.50 GHz)    |     3,000.00      |
Intel® Pentium® Processor E5400 (2M Cache, 2.70 GHz)    |     3,150.00      |
AMD Athlon II X2 240 65W Processor (2M Cache, 2.80 GHz)    |      3,200.00     |
AMD Athlon II X2 245 65W Processor (2M Cache, 2.90 GHz)    |      3,450.00     |
AMD Athlon II X2 250 65W Processor (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz)    |      3,600.00     |
AMD Phenom II X2 545 80W Processor (6M Cache, 3.00 GHz)    |      4,800.00     |
AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE 80W Processor (6M Cache, 3.10 GHz)    |      5,000.00     |
AMD Phenom II X4 925 95W Processor (6M Cache, 2.80 GHz)    |      7,700.00     |
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 125W Processor (6M Cache, 3.20 GHz)    |      9,000.00     |
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE 125W Processor (6M Cache, 3.40 GHz)    |      9,990.00     |
AMD Sempron 140 45W Processor (1M Cache, 2.70 GHz)    |     1,950.00      |
    |        |
*MOTHERBOARDS*
Intel DG31PR LGA775 microATX Motherboard    |     2,900.00     |
Intel DG35EC LGA775 microATX Motherboard    |     5,085.00     |
Intel DG41RQ LGA775 microATX Motherboard    |     3,050.00     |
Intel DG41TY LGA775 microATX Motherboard    |     4,100.00     |
Intel DG43GT LGA775 microATX Motherboard    |     4,780.00     |
Intel DG43NB LGA775 ATX Motherboard    |     4,690.00     |
Intel DG45FC LGA775 miniITX Motherboard    |     7,350.00     |
Intel DG45ID LGA775 microATX Motherboard    |     5,850.00     |
Intel DH55HC LGA1156 ATX Motherboard    |     6,300.00     |
Intel DH55TC LGA1156 uATX Motherboard    |     5,800.00     |
Intel DP45SG LGA775 ATX Motherboard    |     7,950.00     |
Intel DP55WB LGA1156 microATX Motherboard    |     7,040.00     |
Intel DQ43AP LGA775 microATX Motherboard    |     5,700.00     |
Intel DQ45CB LGA775 microATX Motherboard    |     7,700.00     |
Intel S3210SHLC LGA775 ATX Motherboard    |     8,900.00     |
Sapphire PC-AM2RS790G AM2+ ATX Motherboard    |     6,499.00     |
Sapphire PC-AM2RX790 AM2+ ATX Motherboard    |     5,499.00     |
Sapphire PC-AM3RS790G AM3 ATX Motherboard    |     7,299.00     |
Sapphire PI-AM3RS760G AM3 microATX Motherboard    |     3,999.00     |
Sapphire PI-AM3RS785G AM3 microATX Motherboard    |     4,999.00     |
    |        |
*Portable Hard Drive*
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 160GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      2,450.00     |
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 250GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      2,650.00     |
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 320GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      2,800.00     |
Buffalo MiniStation™ Lite 500GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      3,800.00     |
iomega eGo 500GB Portable External Hard Drive    |     6,500.00     |
iomega Prestige 250GB Portable External Hard Drive    |     2,800.00      |
iomega Prestige 320GB Portable External Hard Drive    |     2,900.00      |
iomega Prestige 500GB Portable External Hard Drive    |     4,000.00      |
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 250GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      3,000.00     |
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 320GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      3,300.00     |
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 500GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      4,125.00     |
Seagate FreeAgent Go™ 1TB Portable External Hard Drive    |     8,900.00      |
Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 250GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      2,700.00     |
Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 320GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      2,800.00     |
Transcend StoreJet 25 Mobile 500GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      3,800.00     |
Verbatim CLŌN 500GB Portable External Hard Drive    |     3,800.00     |
Western Digital Elements 250GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      2,675.00     |
Western Digital Elements 320GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      3,200.00     |
Western Digital My Passport 500GB Portable External Hard Drive    |      4,150.00     |
    |        |
*External Hard Drive*
iomega Prestige 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive    |     4,800.00      |
iomega ScreenPlay Pro HD 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive    |      11,500.00     |
iomega ScreenPlay Pro HD 500GB USB Desktop External Hard Drive    |      8,500.00     |
Seagate FreeAgent Desk™ 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive    |      4,850.00     |
Transcend StoreJet 35 Ultra Desktop External Hard Drive Casing    |      2,000.00     |
Western Digital My Book 1TB USB Desktop External Hard Drive    |      4,500.00     |
    |        |
*Laptop Hard Drive*
Seagate Momentus 160GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive    |      2,150.00     |
Seagate Momentus 250GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive    |      2,400.00     |
Seagate Momentus 320GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive    |      2,750.00     |
Seagate Momentus 500GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive    |      4,350.00     |
Western Digital Scorpio 160GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive    |      2,150.00     |
Western Digital Scorpio 250GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive    |      2,500.00     |
Western Digital Scorpio 320GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive    |      2,750.00     |
Western Digital Scorpio 500GB 5400RPM SATA2 Internal 2.5" Hard Drive    |      4,450.00     |
    |        |
*Internal Hard Drive*
Seagate Barracuda 250GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |     1,800.00     |
Seagate Barracuda 2TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |     6,500.00     |
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |      3,600.00     |
Seagate Barracuda 320GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |     1,900.00     |
Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |     2,150.00     |
Western Digital 160GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |     1,700.00     |
Western Digital 250GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |     1,800.00     |
Western Digital 320GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |     1,900.00     |
Western Digital Blue 500GB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |     2,200.00      |
Western Digital Green 64MB Cache 1TB SATA2 Internal Hard Drive    |      3,600.00     |
    |        |
*Blank Media*
Verbatim CD-R 80MIN 700MB 52X 100pk Spindle    |     720.00     |
Verbatim DVD+R 4.7GB 16X 50pk Spindle    |     575.00     |
Verbatim DVD+R DL 8.5GB 8X 5pk Slim Case    |     275.00     |
    |        |
*DVD RW*
LG 22x SATA CD/DVD Burner (OEM)    |     1,200.00     |
Samsung 22x SATA CD/DVD Burner (Box Pack)    |     1,150.00     |
    |        |
*Anti Virus*
KASPERSKY Internet Security Home Edition 2010 3 Users 1 Year    | 570.00      |
Symantec Norton Antivirus 2010 1 User 1 Year    |     950.00     |
Symantec Norton Antivirus 2010 3 Users 1 Year    |     1,700.00     |
Symantec Norton Internet Security 2010 1 User 1 Year    |     1,200.00      |
Symantec Norton Internet Security 2010 3 Users 1 Year    |     2,000.00      |
    |        |
*Wifi Routers & Networking*
Asus RT-N13U Wireless-N Router    |     3,100.00     |
Asus WL-520gU Wireless-G Router    |     2,500.00     |
Buffalo WCR-G54 Wireless-G Router    |     1,200.00     |
NETGEAR DG834G Wireless-G Router with Built-In ADSL Modem    |      2,950.00     |
NETGEAR ProSafe® 16-port 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet Switch    |      2,200.00     |
NETGEAR ProSafe® 24-port 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet Switch    |      2,990.00     |
NETGEAR WG111 Wireless-G USB 2.0 Adapter    |     800.00     |
NETGEAR WG311 Wireless-G PCI Adapter    |     800.00     |
NETGEAR WGR614 Wireless-G Router    |     1,450.00     |
NETGEAR WNDR3700 Wireless-N Gigabit Router    |     7,649.00     |
    |        |
*Laptops*
Dell Inspiron 15 15.6" Core i5 Laptop (S560918IN8)    |     44,999.00      |
Dell Inspiron 15 15.6" Core i5 Laptop (S560925IN8)    |     37,999.00      |
Dell Studio 14 14" Core 2 Duo Artist Edition Laptop (S560927IN8)    |      53,500.00     |
Dell Studio 14 14" Core 2 Duo Laptop (S560823IN8)    |     47,500.00      |
Dell Studio 14 14" Core 2 Duo Laptop (S560924IN8)    |     43,800.00      |
Dell Studio 14 14" Core 2 Duo Laptop (S560926IN8)    |     50,500.00      |
Dell Studio 15 15.6" Core 2 Duo Laptop (S560825IN8)    |     50,500.00      |
Dell Studio 15 15.6" Core i3 Laptop (S560940IN8)    |     52,000.00     |
    |        |
*Digital Cameras*
Nikon L100 10MP Digital Camera with 4GB SD Memory Card    |      16,200.00     |
Nikon L20 10MP Digital Camera with 4GB SD Memory Card    |     6,400.00      |
Nikon P90 12.1MP Digital Camera with 4GB SD Memory Card    |      24,000.00     |
Nikon S1000pj 12.1MP Digital Camera with 2GB SD Memory Card    |      25,000.00     |
Nikon S220 10MP Digital Camera with 4GB SD Card + Pouch + Tripod    |      7,500.00     |
Nikon S230 10MP Digital Camera with 2GB SD Memory Card    |     9,000.00      |
Nikon S570 12MP Digital Camera with 2GB SD Memory Card    |     9,500.00      |
Nikon S620 12.2MP Digital Camera with 2GB SD Memory Card    |      11,450.00     |
Nikon S630 12MP Digital Camera with 2GB SD Memory Card    |      15,000.00     |
Nikon S640 12.2MP Digital Camera with 2GB SD Memory Card    |      14,500.00     |
Nikon S70 12.1MP Digital Camera with 2GB SD Memory Card    |      17,500.00     |
Sony DSC-H20 10.1MP Digital Camera    |     17,990.00     |
Sony DSC-H50 9.1MP Digital Camera    |     21,990.00     |
Sony DSC-HX1 9.1MP Digital Camera    |     24,990.00     |
Sony DSC-S930 10.1MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     5,990.00     |
Sony DSC-T90 12.1MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     14,990.00     |
Sony DSC-T900 12.1MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     17,990.00     |
Sony DSC-TX1 10.2MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     17,999.00     |
Sony DSC-W180 10.1MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     7,990.00     |
Sony DSC-W190 12.1MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     8,990.00     |
Sony DSC-W210 12.1MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     9,490.00     |
Sony DSC-W220 12.1MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     9,990.00     |
Sony DSC-W230 12.1MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     10,490.00     |
Sony DSC-W270 12.1MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     10,990.00     |
Sony DSC-WX1 10.2MP Digital Camera with Pouch    |     19,990.00     |

*M-Audio Professional Audio Gear*
M-AUDIO Aries Professional Condenser Vocal Microphone    |     12,700.00      |
M-AUDIO Audio Buddy Budget Microphone Preamp    |     7,100.00     |
M-AUDIO Axiom 25 Advanced 25-Key USB MIDI Controller    |     14,800.00      |
M-AUDIO Axiom 49 Advanced 49-Key USB MIDI Controller    |     20,500.00      |
M-AUDIO Axiom 61 Advanced 61-Key USB MIDI Controller    |     23,300.00      |
M-AUDIO Axiom Pro 25 Advanced 25-Key USB MIDI Controller    |      30,400.00     |
M-AUDIO Axiom Pro 49 Advanced 49-Key USB MIDI Controller    |      36,700.00     |
M-AUDIO Axiom Pro 61 Advanced 61-Key USB MIDI Controller    |      43,100.00     |
M-AUDIO CO2 Coaxial/Optical Bi-Directional Converter    |     4,200.00      |
M-AUDIO DMP3 Dual Microphone/Instrument Preamp    |     12,400.00     |
M-AUDIO EX-P Universal Expression Controller Pedal    |     2,500.00      |
M-AUDIO Fast Track Pro 4 x 4 Mobile USB Audio/MIDI Interface    |      14,500.00     |
M-AUDIO Fast Track Ultra 8R High-speed 8 x 8 USB 2.0 Interface    |      38,200.00     |
M-AUDIO Fast Track Ultra High-speed 8 x 8 USB 2.0 Interface    |      30,400.00     |
M-AUDIO Fast Track USB Audio Interface    |     8,800.00     |
M-AUDIO FireWire Solo FireWire Mobile Audio Interface    |     14,500.00      |
M-AUDIO GForce impOSCar Virtual Vintage Analog Synthesizer    |      7,300.00     |
M-AUDIO GForce M-Tron Pro Virtual Vintage Keyboard    |     10,600.00      |
M-AUDIO GForce Minimonsta:Melohman Virtual Analog Synthesizer    |      11,300.00     |
M-AUDIO GForce Oddity Virtual Vintage Analog Synthesizer    |      7,300.00     |
M-AUDIO GForce Virtual String Machine Vintage String Synthesizer    |      9,600.00     |
M-AUDIO Hybrid High-Definition Synthesizer    |     20,100.00     |
M-AUDIO iDrum Virtual Drum Machine for Mac and PC    |     3,800.00     |
M-AUDIO IE-10 Professional Reference Earphones    |     7,500.00     |
M-AUDIO iZotope Ozone 4 Complete Mastering System    |     14,100.00      |
M-AUDIO iZotope RX Complete Audio Restoration Software    |      19,800.00     |
M-AUDIO KeyRig 49 Easy-to-Use 49-Note USB Keyboard    |     7,100.00      |
M-AUDIO Keystation 61es 61-Key Semi-Weighted USB MIDI Controller    |      12,700.00     |
M-AUDIO Keystation 88es 88-Key Semi-Weighted USB MIDI Controller    |      16,300.00     |
M-AUDIO KeyStudio 49i Keyboard-based Music Production System    |      19,400.00     |
M-AUDIO KikAxxe Virtual Vintage Analog Synthesizer    |     6,500.00      |
M-AUDIO Luna II Professional Large-Diaphragm Condenser Microphone    |      24,000.00     |
M-AUDIO MicroTrack 10dB Pad Passive In-line 10dB Pad    |     1,300.00      |
M-AUDIO MicroTrack II Professional Mobile Digital Recorder    |      23,300.00     |
M-AUDIO MIDISPORT 1x1 1-In/1-Out USB Bus-Powered MIDI Interface    |      3,000.00     |
M-AUDIO MIDISPORT 2x2 2-In/2-Out USB MIDI Interface    |     4,600.00      |
M-AUDIO MIDISPORT 4x4 4-In/4-Out USB Bus-Powered MIDI Interface    |      7,400.00     |
M-AUDIO MobilePre USB Bus-Powered Preamp and Audio Interface    |      11,000.00     |
M-AUDIO Nova Affordable Large Capsule Cardioid Microphone    |      6,700.00     |
M-AUDIO NRV10 10 x 10 FireWire Digital Audio Interface    |      48,100.00     |
M-AUDIO Oxygen 25 25-Key USB MIDI Controller    |     9,200.00     |
M-AUDIO Oxygen 49 49-Key USB MIDI Controller    |     11,700.00     |
M-AUDIO Oxygen 61 61-Key USB MIDI Controller    |     15,500.00     |
M-AUDIO Pro Tools KeyStudio Keyboard Recording Studio    |     7,400.00      |
M-AUDIO Pro Tools M-Powered 8 World Class Production Software    |      19,800.00     |
M-AUDIO Pro Tools Recording Studio Sound Recording Studio    |      7,100.00     |
M-AUDIO Pro Tools Vocal Studio Voice Recording Studio    |     7,100.00      |
M-AUDIO Producer Factory Pro Collection of Valuable Plug-ins    |      32,200.00     |
M-AUDIO Producer Factory Valuable Collection of Plug-ins    |      8,100.00     |
M-AUDIO ProFire 2626 26-in/26-out FireWire Audio Interface    |      48,100.00     |
M-AUDIO ProFire 610 6-in/10-out FireWire Audio Interface    |      29,700.00     |
M-AUDIO ProjectMix I/O Control Surface with Motorized Faders    |      93,300.00     |
M-AUDIO ProKeys 88 88-Key Hammer-Action Premium Stage Piano    |      46,600.00     |
M-AUDIO ProKeys Sono 61 61-Key Portable Digital Piano    |     27,600.00      |
M-AUDIO ProKeys Sono 88 88-Key Portable Digital Piano    |     34,600.00      |
M-AUDIO Pulsar II Matched Pair Studio Condenser Microphones    |      22,600.00     |
M-AUDIO Pulsar II Small-Diaphragm Studio Condenser Microphone    |      12,000.00     |
M-AUDIO Solaris Large-Capsule Multi-Pattern Condenser Microphone    |      26,100.00     |
M-AUDIO SoundCheck Dynamic Microphone    |     3,900.00     |
M-AUDIO SP-1 Sustain Pedal    |     1,300.00     |
M-AUDIO SP-2 Professional Piano Style Pedal    |     2,000.00     |
M-AUDIO Sputnik Multi-Pattern Vacuum Tube Condenser Microphone    |      60,100.00     |
M-AUDIO Strike The Ultimate Virtual Drummer    |     24,000.00     |
M-AUDIO TimewARP 2600 Virtual Voltage-Controlled Synthesizer    |      14,800.00     |
M-AUDIO Torq Conectiv DJ Performance/Production System    |      17,700.00     |
M-AUDIO Torq Conectiv Vinyl/CD Pack DJ Performance/Production System    |      21,200.00     |
M-AUDIO Torq Control CD Control CD for Torq    |     1,100.00     |
M-AUDIO Torq Control Vinyl Control Vinyl Disk for Torq    |     1,300.00      |
M-AUDIO Torq Xponent Advanced DJ Performance/Production System    |      47,300.00     |
M-AUDIO Transfuser The Ultimate Groove Creator    |     24,000.00     |
M-AUDIO Uno 1-In/1-Out USB Bus-Powered MIDI Interface    |     3,000.00      |
M-AUDIO Velvet Vintage Electric Pianos    |     20,100.00     |
M-AUDIO X-Session Pro USB MIDI DJ Mixer Controller    |     7,200.00      |
M-AUDIO IE-20 XB High-Precision Professional Reference Earphones    |      14,800.00     |
M-AUDIO IE-30 High-Definition Professional Reference Earphones    |      18,800.00     |
M-AUDIO IE-40 High-Definition Professional Reference Earphones    |      30,100.00     |
M-AUDIO EX66 Reference Monitor    |     42,400.00     |
M-AUDIO SBX10 240-Watt Professional Active Subwoofer    |     30,400.00      |
M-AUDIO Studiophile AV 20 Portable Desktop Speaker System    |      7,100.00     |
M-AUDIO Studiophile AV 30 Compact Desktop Speaker System    |      8,500.00     |
M-AUDIO Studiophile AV 40 Desktop Speaker System    |     11,300.00     |
M-AUDIO Studiophile BX5a Deluxe Studio Reference Monitors    |      19,100.00     |
M-AUDIO Studiophile BX8a Deluxe Studio Reference Monitors    |      28,300.00     |
M-AUDIO Studiophile CX5 Active Studio Reference Monitor    |      23,300.00     |
M-AUDIO Studiophile CX8 Active Studio Reference Monitor    |      30,400.00     |
M-AUDIO Studiophile DSM1 DSP Studio Monitor    |     45,200.00     |
M-AUDIO Studiophile DSM2 DSP Studio Monitor    |     51,600.00     |
M-AUDIO Studiophile DSM3 DSP Studio Monitor    |     68,500.00     |
M-AUDIO Audiophile 192 High-Definition 4-In/4-Out Audio Card    |      11,700.00     |
M-AUDIO Audiophile 2496 4-In/4-Out Audio Card    |     7,300.00     |
M-AUDIO Delta 1010 PCI/Rack Digital Recording System    |     38,900.00      |
M-AUDIO Delta 1010LT 10-In/10-Out PCI Virtual Studio    |     14,100.00      |
M-AUDIO Delta 44 Professional 4-In/4-Out Audio Card    |     11,700.00      |
M-AUDIO Delta 66 Professional 6-In/6-Out Audio Card    |     13,600.00      |
M-AUDIO Studiophile Q40 Closed-Back Dynamic Headphones    |      11,300.00     |
    |        |
*Cables and More*
Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module    |     1,100.00     |
LIAN-LI PT-CL01 Cable Management Kit    |     350.00     |
Sanyo Eneloop AA - 4 Pack 2000mAH NiMH Rechargeable Batteries    |      604.99     |
Sanyo Eneloop AAA - 2 Pack 800mAH NiMH Rechargeable Batteries    |      375.00     |
Mediahome.in Premium Gold Plated 1.5m 3.5mm Male to Male Cable    |      499.00     |
Mediahome.in Premium Gold Plated 1.5m HDMI Male to Male Cable    |      275.00     |
Mediahome.in Premium Nickel Plated 1.5m 3.5mm Male to Female Cable    |      90.00     |
Transcend PF720 2GB 7" Digital Photo Frame    |     5,500.00     |
Transcend PF830 2GB 8" Digital Photo Frame    |     6,500.00     |
Western Digital USB 2.0 WD TV HD Media Player    |     7,200.00     |
Western Digital USB 2.0 WD TV Live Network-Ready HD Media Player    |      10,200.00     |
ZOTAC MAG HD-ND01 Mini PC    |     16,500.00     |
ZOTAC ZBOX HD-ID11 Mini PC    |     12,500.00     |


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2010)

Congratulations on a job well done. Just remove the laptops because most of them have outdated configs and prices. For latest prices just see dell.co.in and see the difference. HD4330 GPU is not there in any of the 40K configs in dell website. Instead There are low end HD5000 series GPUs.


----------



## aby geek (May 24, 2010)

after seing there is 100 rupees difference in i7 930 and i7 860 , iam confused what to go for.

930 + x58 pro msi OR i7 860 + msi p55 gd65.

this build is going to be single gpu only.

lynfield combo is 22k

bloomsfield combo will be 24.7k

wch setup will rock wth hd5850 ?

what do u guys have to say?


----------



## Jripper (May 24, 2010)

Hell yeah. Coolermaster GX 550 price fell by 0.3k.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2010)

MSI HD5570 1 GB @ 4.75K
MSI HD5670 1 GB @ 6.3k
MSI HD5770 HAWK 1GB @ 9.6k
MSI HD5830 Twin Frozr II 1GB @ 13.8k
MSI HD5850 Twin Frozr II 1GB @ 16.75k
MSI HD 5870 1GB @ 22.3k
MSI 5870 Lightning 1GB @ 23.5k
MSI HD5970 2GB @ 36k

MSI GTX 470 1280MB GDDR5 @ 21.6k
MSI GTX 480 1536MB GDDR5 @ 29.5k
MSI 240GT 1 GB GDDR3 @ 5k

---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------

Here's a great PSU deal 

Gigabyte LC400 ( GE-N400A-C2 ) PSU @ Rs. 1.65k 

it has active PFC and 80%+ efficiency acc to website

BTW, it has 408W cobined output for the 2x +12V rails and 130W for +5V and +3.3V rails but the maximum combined output wattage of this PSU is 405W - So I think the PSu is not beefier enough and the rating seems very deceiving

So beware before buying this PSU and personally I believe that this PSU can only deliver upto 275W -300 watts with it's 2x combined +12V rails which translates into 22A or 25A.
So Gfx cards upto HD5670 would run fine with this one.

*www.giga-byte.com/Products/PowerSupply/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=3337


----------



## illusionist (May 29, 2010)

I need to buy Nvidia 9400 GT (1GB), so can anyone please suggest me the latest prices of it in INR. My budget is 3K....


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

illusionist said:


> I need to buy Nvidia 9400 GT (1GB), so can anyone please suggest me the latest prices of it in INR. My budget is 3K....



why you want 9400GT crap card when you can get a HD4650 or 9500GT for lower price.

get one of these: Sapphire HD4650 512Mb DDR2 @ 3k or Sparkle 9500GT 512Mb DDR2 @ 2.5k (other manufacturers cost around 3k or more)


----------



## illusionist (May 29, 2010)

I Have a Intel Core2Duo 2.2 Ghz Processor
I want to Buy Nvidia 1 GB GraphicsCard GT or GTX 9 series and mother board supporting the same,please suggest me some output as i will be buying the board and Graphics Card in a Day or two and i have no plans for changing my processor

Budget 5 to 6 k


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

illusionist said:


> I Have a Intel Core2Duo 2.2 Ghz Processor
> I want to Buy Nvidia 1 GB GraphicsCard GT or GTX 9 series and mother board supporting the same,please suggest me some output as i will be buying the board and Graphics Card in a Day or two and i have no plans for changing my processor
> 
> Budget 5 to 6 k



also what is the amount of ram you have? also whats your PSU? 

for 6k, you can get the following:

Gigabyte G31 based motherboard. not sure which model will be available. or Asus motherboard based on G31 chipset. will cost 2.5k or so.

with rest of 3.5k, get a HD4650 512Mb DDR2 from Sapphire or XFX or Powercolor. if HD4650 hard to find, settle for a 9500GT 512Mb DDR2. 

NOTE: avoid 1Gb cards. they useless. they can't use 1Gb memory as they are not very powerful cards. 512Mb or 1Gb, you'll get same performance. so save some money, get 512Mb version. also avoid Geforce 9400GT, GT210, GT220. all are idiot cards. absolutely waste of money.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2010)

I've a small suggestion 

Try finding Palit 9500GT 256MB GDDR3 gfx card around 3.5K - saw it a months ago on lynx-india.com - so if you are luckey enough you might be able to get this one and it's better than DDR2 based gfx cards of same genre


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> I've a small suggestion
> 
> Try finding Palit 9500GT 256MB GDDR3 gfx card around 3.5K - saw it a months ago on lynx-india.com - so if you are luckey enough you might be able to get this one and it's better than DDR2 based gfx cards of same genre



thats a fantastic deal, provided that card available locally. what locally available is 9500GT 1Gb DDR2. & palit was wise enough release a 9500GT 2Gb (God damn what will such a slow card do with 2Gb memory?). uninformed or peoples not having much idea about the graphics power will opt for one, only to get slide showshow in Crysis


----------



## Jripper (May 30, 2010)

I know this is off topic,but something weird is happening. My PC at times on startup shows a blank screen showing "Boot and insert disk in proper boot device".But upon doing so,setup starts.:\
At first I thought it was a HDD failure.But a tip on the windows setup showed remove any new USB devices.I removed my mouse and restarted.then everything went fine.No errors or anything. Happened twice in 4 days.What could be the problem?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 30, 2010)

Hhm. Check the boot priority in the BIOS.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

Jripper said:


> I know this is off topic,but something weird is happening. My PC at times on startup shows a blank screen showing "Boot and insert disk in proper boot device".But upon doing so,setup starts.:\
> At first I thought it was a HDD failure.But a tip on the windows setup showed remove any new USB devices.I removed my mouse and restarted.then everything went fine.No errors or anything. Happened twice in 4 days.What could be the problem?



check your HDD cable. i faced same problem. i got IDE & my IDE cable was turned & twisted too much. also check the HDD port (in motherboard), it maybe loose or broken.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 30, 2010)

From the warning message, its looks windows is trying to boot from the USB device. For me its a problem with boot priority/


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> From the warning message, its looks windows is trying to boot from the USB device. For me its a problem with boot priority/



i think its more related to the HDD cable or so. reason is i faced that problem recently. my IDE cable has gone bad. changed it & everything back to ok.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i think its more related to the HDD cable or so. reason is i faced that problem recently. my IDE cable has gone bad. changed it & everything back to ok.



Oh. You also got the same error message ?
He saying his system is booting if he removes the USB devices


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Oh. You also got the same error message ?
> He saying his system is booting if he removes the USB devices



yes i got 3-4days ago. & was unable come online from PC for almost 2 days.

however all i need to do is open cabby, tight the cable & problem solved.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2010)

@ *Sam.Shab* - OMG ! a 9500 GT with 2 GB DDR2 ram - never heard of anything like this - I don't understand the reason - why those manufacturers are wasting their money _ I think this is a simple marketing gimmick to lure uninformed buyers coz till today most of the buyers buy gfx cards by the shopkeepers suggestion 

BTW, got postal ( but was unable to get the exp pack ) 

@ *Jripper* - as sam has pointed out the prob is related to cable - just  remove and reinsert the cable again - or change the cable and try a different sata port


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 31, 2010)

problem is not mine. Its Jrippers


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *Sam.Shab* - OMG ! a 9500 GT with 2 GB DDR2 ram - never heard of anything like this - I don't understand the reason - why those manufacturers are wasting their money _ I think this is a simple marketing gimmick to lure uninformed buyers coz till today most of the buyers buy gfx cards by the shopkeepers suggestion



my reaction was like that too first time i heard it. and there it was written (description) "todays games need more memory, so Plait engineers (freaks) has equipped this card with a massive (little too massive) 2Gb memory to satisfy all users gaming needs."

also buyers go after cards with more memory. i2 had same mindset until i joined TDF.

also Digit itself reviewed something like palit 8500GT 1Gb SUPER (2years ago i feel). & gave it 1 heck of negative remarks 



topgear said:


> BTW, got postal ( but was unable to get the exp pack )



great. 1 small advice. download latest patch & apply before gaming. cause the game loading time is something like 5-10min (each level, on my aging PC). & this is just too much. i heard patch solves this issue. i'll start downloading the game tonight.



topgear said:


> @ *pulsar_swift* - as sam has pointed out the prob is related to cable - just  remove and reinsert the cable again - or change the cable and try a different sata port



mine is IDE. so can't say about sata. moreover my keyboard works just fine. also my week start with having to open my cabinet & reattach the IDE cable once  hope new cable solves it.


----------



## Jripper (May 31, 2010)

Mine is sata.not IDE. And its not happening everytime.It hasn't happened anymore.If it happens again,I'll check the cables and stuff. :\


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> problem is not mine. Its Jrippers



edited and corrected that 



Sam.Shab said:


> my reaction was like that too first time i heard it. and there it was written (description) "todays games need more memory, so Plait engineers (freaks) has equipped this card with a massive (little too massive) 2Gb memory to satisfy all users gaming needs."
> 
> also buyers go after cards with more memory. i2 had same mindset until i joined TDF.
> 
> ...



Game loading time time is round 20-30 seconds on modern gen pc's  - so I don't think I will need to patch it up for loading time.

BTW, I've read that the postal 2 patch version 1337 Patch adds two new levels and is around 28 MB - so I think i should download it 



> The 1337 patch adds two new levels, two new difficulty modes, and a multitude of other changes and bug fixes. Please see the attached document for more details.



*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/postal2/downloads.html


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> Game loading time time is round 20-30 seconds on modern gen pc's  - so I don't think I will need to patch it up for loading time.



thats nice. however i read it was too long on all PCs. maybe you got a updated version. i got the bare game (maybe first release). & was buggy & loading time,,,, already mentioned.



topgear said:


> BTW, I've read that the postal 2 patch version 1337 Patch adds two new levels and is around 28 MB - so I think i should download it
> 
> *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/postal2/downloads.html



thanks for the update. currently downloading the game. after its over (in 4 nights) will download the patch too.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2010)

*mega update*


> *dell*
> 
> 
> dell in1910n 18.5" @ 6k
> ...







> *ati*
> msi hd5570 1gb ddr3 @ 4.8k
> msi hd5670 1gb gddr5 @ 6.3k
> 
> ...





> *nvidia*
> msi gtx 480 1536mb gddr5 @ 29k
> msi gtx 470 1280mb gddr5 @ 21k
> *msi gtx 465 1024mb gddr5 @ 16.5k*
> ...





> gigabyte lc400 80+ 400w @ 1.6k


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ if you have time please do update these as well 

MSI 890FXA-GD70 @10.8k
MSI 890GXM-G65 @7.2k
MSI 880GMA-E45 @6k 

Asus M4A89GTD-Pro @10.2K
Asus M4A89GTD-Pro/USB-3 @12K
Asus M4A88TD-M-EVO/USB-3 @6.2K
Asus M4A88TD-V-EVO/USB-3 @7.2K
Asus M4A87TD-USB-3 @5.6k
Asus M4A87TD-EVO @6k

Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3 @ 7.4K

Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 4.4k
Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.8k

Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 3.5k
Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.9k

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.6K
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1.5TB @ 5.1k


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

why isnt the prices of x4 630 not going down????
its pissing me off
even the arrival of its successors not doing anything
SMC still selling it for 4900
damn....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> why isnt the prices of x4 630 not going down????
> its pissing me off
> even the arrival of its successors not doing anything
> SMC still selling it for 4900
> damn....



ITwares selling X4 635 for 4.9k (as of topgear's update). i think SMC waiting for X4 640 to arrive


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ITwares selling X4 635 for 4.9k (as of topgear's update). i think SMC waiting for X4 640 to arrive


i'll be buying my rig after 1 week
tab tak to nahi aa payega


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i'll be buying my rig after 1 week
> tab tak to nahi aa payega



X4 630 is 2.8 & 635 is 2.9. simply OC it. also it don't hamper your OC potential much. X4 635 should reach 3.6Ghz.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> X4 630 is 2.8 & 635 is 2.9. simply OC it. also it don't hamper your OC potential much. X4 635 should reach 3.6Ghz.


with stock cooler?
cool...
anyways when r u buying ur rig?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> with stock cooler?
> cool...
> anyways when r u buying ur rig?



yup. X4 630 reaches 3.4-3.5Ghz. ajai made it to 3.4Ghz but lowered to pass stability test.

tomorrow my last exam (thankfully its data structure). so tomorrow i'll have a small family meeting. only mom & dad invited  will notify you about the outcome.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

gud luk then


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> gud luk then



yah man. thanks. actually i don't trust my parents fully when it comes to buying decision. they just shuffle the buying decision. just like this


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2010)

whats the price of external HDD case...for IDE drive....


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 7, 2010)

^2.5" or 3.5"?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> ^2.5" or 3.5"?



3.5" IDE internal


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2010)

If you want some cheap brand then they may come @ paltry Rs. 150 ( Intex ).

I bought one around a year back and it was from Techcom. The price was Rs. 350


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> If you want some cheap brand then they may come @ paltry Rs. 150 ( Intex ).
> 
> I bought one around a year back and it was from Techcom. The price was Rs. 350



do they have power cord also....


----------



## annie_xtremegamer (Jun 8, 2010)

hey any1 aware of zalman cpu coolers in india?
especialy reserrator 1 dats kewllllllll


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> do they have power cord also....



they do have power cord as 3.5 inch hard drives need more power which can be delivered by a single usb port.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2010)

topgear said:


> they do have power cord as 3.5 inch hard drives need more power which can be delivered by a single usb port.



Oh,thanx...i need to buy it then coz...i have my old 40GB IDE.....lying idle....


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ best of luck


----------



## pushkar (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an Inspiron 1440 Laptop, and it probably uses 9.5 mm height hard drives (I will confirm it tomorrow). I currently use the stock 320 GB 5400 RPM Toshiba drive with it. I want to upgrade to a 500 GB 7200 RPM drive. What are my options? I did not see any 7200 RPM laptop drives on the first page.

Will I have to contact Dell to get the upgrade, because the laptop is in warranty? I guess I will have to, seeing as I will have nothing to do with the current 320 GB drive I am using, if I upgrade.

I saw a Seagate drive on theitdepot (*www.theitdepot.com/details-Seagate+500GB+Laptop+Hard+Drive+7200+RPM+(ST9500420AS)_C12P7438.html). Anyone have any experience with this line of drives?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2010)

heres a small update, *topgear* pointed out a of week ago: 



> Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.6k



heres the deal: SMC


----------



## royal (Jun 14, 2010)

Any idea where can I get ASUS O!PLAYER R1 (without WiFi) in Kolkata and at what price?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

here u go royal, here is what you needed.
 credit goes to forum member naveenpoddar

For contacting Kolkata Vendors 

Try IT Directory or IT Search link in www.compassindia.com

Nothing better than that

IF you live in Kolkata i will suggest you to buy from following shops

SUPREME TECHNOLOGIES
SABOO COMPUTERS
LALANI COMPUTERS
BERLIA SYSTEM

Contact address & phone no can be obtain from the above said link


----------



## royal (Jun 15, 2010)

aby geek said:


> here u go royal, here is what you needed.
> credit goes to forum member naveenpoddar
> 
> For contacting Kolkata Vendors
> ...


 
aby, thanks for responding 

However I am well aware of the shops in chandni area and would stay clear of Supreme/Saboo any day. I can roam around various shops and take quotes but if anyone here is already having the info where exactly I can get it that would save some effort.

Probably I will have to source them online like I did for few other things, either because they were simply unavailable here or I was getting them for a significant less amount online...one thing I would like to point is that my first choice would always be giving business to local shops but if that fails I have to look elsewhere. 

Once again, thx for trying to help...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

ah i am not from kolkata, try pming the original poster naveenpoddar.
or else you do have a dedicted kolkata thread here.

u want hdp -r1 no?

*in.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=sPkRGUeRrpiVYl5K&templete=2

see

click home and below there will be where to buy. fill up the form. theres also a toll free number.


----------



## Oracle (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey guys any suggestions for a graphics card < 4.5k ?
Thanks.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 18, 2010)

make it 5.5K and go for HD5670 512MB.


----------



## Oracle (Jun 18, 2010)

I really cant, it has to be 4-4.5k . Which is the best option in this range?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

Oracle said:


> I really cant, it has to be 4-4.5k . Which is the best option in this range?



get a HD4670 512Mb GDDR3 card. which manufacturer you decide. should be available for 4k. now, if you got a good PSU, try get a 9600GT 512Mb. i doubt you'll get under 4.5k. but still try.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 18, 2010)

Finally back after monitor blew up.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 19, 2010)

@jripper what happened

@ oracle listen to sam dont end up buying a slow 1gb card and be fooled.


----------



## ak24 (Jun 21, 2010)

can anyone pls tell me the price of Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition ... is it still available in the market ???


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2010)

ak24 said:


> can anyone pls tell me the price of Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition ... is it still available in the market ???



i doubt you'll find any 720 nowadays as AMD has stopped production. but if your luck good you may get your hands on old stock. price should be same as X4 925.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2010)

Better opt for Phenom II 945. available at 6.9k


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 23, 2010)

Phenom ii x3's still available
I saw it at an online store for 6k a few days back

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Btw it 925 not 945 for 6.9k


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 24, 2010)

no corsair in delhi, anyone knows where to find corsair in delhi


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 24, 2010)

order online from ITWARES or PRIMEABGB or THEITDEPOT


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Phenom ii x3's still available
> I saw it at an online store for 6k a few days back
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------
> ...



Phenom II X4 925 is available @ 6.6K and 945 is 7.2k 

BTW, biggest deal Seagate 

1 TB @ 3.3K only 
1.5 TB  @ 4.9K only 
2 TB @ 6.3k only

Another Superb Deal :

Gigabyte 460W Superb Power Supply @ 2150/

GIGABYTE GM-M6800 Noble Black 5+1 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Optical 1600 dpi Dual Lens Gaming Mouse @ Rs. 675 - only

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/1395/gigm6800.jpg

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/152/gigm68002.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

this mouse looks deadly 
VFM


----------



## lahratla (Jun 24, 2010)

Any one who wants to buy Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H Mobo for Rs 6000/- (with Free Shipping) may PM me.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> this mouse looks deadly
> VFM



yes buddy. looks deadly & price is a good.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 24, 2010)

topgear said:


> Phenom II X4 925 is available @ 6.6K and 945 is 7.2k
> 
> BTW, biggest deal Seagate
> 
> ...



Guys, Phenom II 945 is available at 6.9k at Vedant in Kolkata. Got the update from TechEnclave Forum "price-updates-from-chandni-chowk-kolkata". The guy posted over there, also posted in our forum, but forgot the exact name of the thread.


----------



## monkey (Jun 24, 2010)

hdknitro said:


> no corsair in delhi, anyone knows where to find corsair in delhi



For Delhi try these: 
Welcome to Mediahome.in - The best place to buy technology in India
.:: Yantra Online ::.

Or ask Tirupati Enterprises at Nehru Place.


----------



## LeeRain (Jun 24, 2010)

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k
_____________________
[url=*www.onlinedatingportfolio.com/]Free Online Dating
short sale homes florida

[/URL]*www.bspconstruction.com.au


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

LeeRain said:


> *AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k*
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k
> _____________________
> short sale homes florida
> Building Inspections


actually it should be 635 not 620
if it is then the price is really high


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2010)

guys is there any real advantage of going for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H over the cheaper US2H?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> guys is there any real advantage of going for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H over the cheaper US2H?


i dont think so
and which brand u r comparing to?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i dont think so
> and which brand u r comparing to?



between UD2H & US2H.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

u shud go for MSI board


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> u shud go for MSI board



US2H costs Rs.4.6k. MSI cost lot more. useless.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> US2H costs Rs.4.6k. MSI cost lot more. useless.


its too under 5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2010)

under 5k? which one? E51? its not good one.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2010)

^^ 



> guys is there any real advantage of going for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H over the cheaper US2H?



US2H uses a mixture of solid and electrolytic capacitors but UD2H uses all sold capacitors - so the later one has better durability.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2010)

@sam
what about bio*?
isnt it available?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> US2H uses a mixture of solid and electrolytic capacitors but UD2H uses all sold capacitors - so the later one has better durability.



2 more---
ud2h supports gigabyte turbo charge and dolby surround sound while us2h doesn't doesnt have these.

can you please explain me about durability. how do electrolytic capacitors effect it??

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

does biostar ta785g3 hd has all solid state capacitors???


----------



## LeeRain (Jun 25, 2010)

Please suggest me some configuration with :
Duel Xeon Processor
Compatible motherboard
32GB of RAM
High-end Graphics Card
____________________
Free Online Dating
short sale homes florida


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> US2H uses a mixture of solid and electrolytic capacitors but UD2H uses all sold capacitors - so the later one has better durability.



so the price is kind of less. ok thaks for the info buddy 



piyush120290 said:


> @sam
> what about bio*?
> isnt it available?



when Gigabyte costs just 300 bucks more than Bio*. why Biostar than? moreover its not very available everywhere.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 2 more---
> ud2h supports gigabyte turbo charge and dolby surround sound while us2h doesn't doesnt have these.
> 
> can you please explain me about durability. how do electrolytic capacitors effect it??



turbo charge is bekaar. well dolby surround sound will need a 5.1ch speaker system. so its something i can happily say bye bye 

electrolyte caps run out of juice soon (the electrolyte gets dried). i mean to say they gets dead up in a few years & so your board's specific parts gets less power.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> does biostar ta785g3 hd has all solid state capacitors???



nope. its same as Biostar near cpu area its solid. rest its electrolyte.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 27, 2010)

anyone knows abt availablity of nzxt gamma cabby in nehru palace nd wats its price ?


----------



## ali.saif.2009 (Jun 27, 2010)

hey guys plz suggest a good mobo 3k-6k
both ddr2 n ddr3 with @least one pciex16 slot; ram 800mhz above...
intel lga775
preferable brand ASUS

AND

a good power supply 450 watt above, under 4k.
THANX in advance!!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2010)

^^ I don't think there is any DDR3 mobo for intel LGA in 5-6k range

For mobo get this one :

Asus P5Q-VM ( G45 chipset ) @ ~5 k

for reviews and specs

For PSU get Corsair VX450W @ ~ 3.8k without any second thought


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2010)

1st of all guys, sorry for not updating for nearly a month now, I was a bit busy this month, but nothing's lost, as there havn't been major changes in price. Neways, after a long while:

*MEGA UPDATE*


> *MSI 890FXA-GD70 @10.8k*
> 
> Asus M4A89GTD-Pro/USB-3 @12k
> Asus M4A89GTD-Pro @10.2k
> ...





> Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3 @ 7.4k





> *Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 4.4k
> **Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E. @ 5.1k
> 
> * Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.8k
> ...





> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 320GB @ 1.7k
> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2k*
> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.4k *
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1.5TB @ 5.1k
> ...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 28, 2010)

great update compaddict , update the frst page too.

Core i7 950 to drop below US $300 - Processors - Processors - Fudzilla

heres some really good news , and 2 GF104 based gtx 460 to launch on july 12 .


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2010)

> *2 GF104 based gtx 460 to launch on july 12*



yep, that's a great news - only wish is they will not be a frying pan though ( think about the hit generation of GTX 470 and 480 )

BTW, is there any news regarding Nvidia's DX 11 based gfx cards under 6-9k segment to compete with HD 5670 and HD 5750/5770 ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> yep, that's a great news - only wish is they will not be a frying pan though ( think about the hit generation of GTX 470 and 480 )
> 
> BTW, is there any news regarding Nvidia's DX 11 based gfx cards under 6-9k segment to compete with HD 5670 and HD 5750/5770 ?


exactly

actually i'm waiting too for a DX11 gfx card
i'll be buying it near diwali 
if by any chance gtx 450 or something is launched (and if the heat dissipation is low)
then i'll go for it

else i'll be happy with 5770


----------



## aby geek (Jun 29, 2010)

why would you want nvidia gtx 4xx entry level?

radeon 54xx and 56xx will be replaced by ATI's new line up in december: southern islands, the families names bbeing caicos and turks.

57xx and up will follow suit in q1 2011.

but if it has to be diwali , then yeah 460 will be great. you could always settle for a good piece of gts 250 and get 5850/5870's replacement arnd march. maybe.

but you know you are very lucky:
*forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2062656


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2010)

Nvidia 4** is total waste. i not telling that they are less powerful cards. problem are:

1. *Heat:* in long run. this will be a major problem. trust me.
2. *Load power:* even an entry level card will require external power i suppose.
3. *Idle Power:* just have a look at idle power of GTX460 vs HD5830-50 (a card costing same). just think, you downloading and your PC eating 200W of power (cpu alone). it'll be like WTF.

i won't talk about performance cause the GTS460 & its lower end derivatives not out yet. but heat + idle power are enough to make anyone think again before putting their hands on a 4** series cards.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2010)

thats y i'm just thinking upon it
i know the architecture dissipates a lot of heat
but lets wait for them
there's no harm in it


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2010)

old nforce chipset has some issue with ATI 5xxx series so for for some nforce users there's no alternative for nvidia's cards though it can be fixed by a bios upgrade they are very rare as manufacturer's are not very interested releasing new bios update for old mobos anyway - so these users have to stick with nvidia gfx cards.

If only can nvidia bring down the power consumption of their DX11 based cards - release some low end to mid range Dx 11 based cards -  it would be a great thing - so what we can do now is wait if we want a piece of green devil roaring in the hoods of our rigs


----------



## royal (Jun 30, 2010)

Got a quote of 550/ for unbranded HDMI cable and 1200/ for Logitech one...need to use it for connecting media player to 32" lcd

Are the costly wires any better apart from durability etc?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 30, 2010)

550 main to hukke ka pipe bhi nahin milta hdmi kahan se aa gayi?

get logitech to be safe. kahin 550 ki kharidne ke bad pata chala jharoo ki seekh par hdmi head chike hue hain.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2010)

aby geek said:


> get logitech to be safe. kahin 550 ki kharidne ke bad pata chala jharoo ki seekh par hdmi head chike hue hain.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

aby geek said:


> 550 main to hukke ka pipe bhi nahin milta hdmi kahan se aa gayi?
> 
> get logitech to be safe. kahin 550 ki kharidne ke bad pata chala jharoo ki seekh par hdmi head chike hue hain.


----------



## royal (Jul 1, 2010)

aby geek said:


> 550 main to hukke ka pipe bhi nahin milta hdmi kahan se aa gayi?
> 
> get logitech to be safe. kahin 550 ki kharidne ke bad pata chala jharoo ki seekh par hdmi head chike hue hain.


 
appreciate your sense of humour...

however even cheaper options are available as well and they work as good as the "premium" ones

Monoprice HDMI


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2010)

but branded hdmi cables has good shielding and use better quality wire I think


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2010)

aah finally, update of first page successful, when I updated it last time, a message came

"DATABASE ERROR" and I was like, "NOT NOW NOOOOOO"

Had to do the process thrice, i had backed up the 1st page, then i realised i backed it up on Notepad, so all fonts, BOLD and sizes were lost, Darn it, this time backed up on word....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2010)

^^ me2 face this annoying Database Error. 3-5 times daily. HECK !!! whats wrong with TDF nowadays? its just error. error. error.


----------



## royal (Jul 1, 2010)

topgear said:


> but branded hdmi cables has good shielding and use better quality wire I think



Monoprice cables are of very decent quality...CNET extensively uses them in their lab 

In fact for short distances, cheap cables are head to head with premium ones...only the super rich or professionals can afford Monster cables


----------



## aby geek (Jul 1, 2010)

Techtree.com India > Reviews > Basics > Specials > Connoi Power Cruncher CPC 11000 Gaming PC

found this good effort nonethless.


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Jul 1, 2010)

whats the price of seagate 7200.12 500gb at lamington ???


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ the price should be around 1.9-2k better get a 1 TB one @ ~ 3.3k

@ *royal* - I've not said cheap cables are bad but their quality is not as good as those premium cables but the money you spend to get a cheap cable is really reasonable and for the the quality they offer for such a low price point actually makes them a very good VFM product.


----------



## royal (Jul 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *royal* - I've not said cheap cables are bad but their quality is not as good as those premium cables but the money you spend to get a cheap cable is really reasonable and for the the quality they offer for such a low price point actually makes them a very good VFM product.



Yes thats what I wanted to highlight...sorry if it seemed otherwise from my comment


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ nothing to be sorry buddy 

BTW, a little update :




> *Intel DH55TC @ 5.7k*



Intel DH55TC @ 4.8k

Little addition :

Asus P7H55 @ 5.5 k
Asus P7H55D-M-PRO @ 6.3k
Asus P7H55D-M-EVO @ 8k
Asus P7P55-D @ 10.1k
Asus P7P55-PRO @ 11.5k

For LGA 775 :

ASUS P5Q-VM ( G45 ) @ 5.2k
ASUS P5P43T-D ( P43 - DDR3 ) @ 5.4k


----------



## mac555 (Jul 3, 2010)

what will the cost of dvi cable...and will i notice better quality from vga output...as samsung monitors dont come with dvi cable...


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 3, 2010)

^ i brought DVI - DVI cable for friend's SAMSUNG P2250 Monitor for Rs250 from Cassette World Pvt Ltd. last month. Its video quality is awesome.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ is that has some kind of brand name ? or it's without any brand - just curious to know as i would also like to buy one but last time I asked it was around Rs. 500.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 4, 2010)

its without any brand name. But works very good.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pompy (Jul 5, 2010)

Respected Members ,
   This Is Amarbir The director Of Lynx-india .I have added a feature in the website where you can download the pricelist .Please remember the same

1 :VAT is Extra on pricelist
2 : Shipping Is Extra

Direct Link To New Feature Is Here -> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?ukey=pricelist


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 5, 2010)

what is the VAT % ?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 6, 2010)

^ Isn't it 4% always??
O__o


----------



## als2 (Jul 6, 2010)

^^ 5% now

.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 6, 2010)

Different state different VAT.4% for Kolkata.,


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 6, 2010)

ya VAT is applicable at the place where the sale is made. Is it  ? whats the VAT% for chandigarh ?


----------



## Pompy (Jul 7, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ya VAT is applicable at the place where the sale is made. Is it  ? whats the VAT% for chandigarh ?



hi ,
 Its 4% in chandigarh on computers and 12.5% in other stuff .


----------



## ak24 (Jul 7, 2010)

After the release of AMD 6 core processor i thought the price of Phenoms would fall . But i don't see any difference in price . Phenom 955 is still @ 7.5 ... Can someone pls tell me how long should i wait or if someone has any idea if AMD will slash their phenom prices.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2010)

ak24 said:


> After the release of AMD 6 core processor i thought the price of Phenoms would fall . But i don't see any difference in price . Phenom 955 is still @ 7.5 ... Can someone pls tell me how long should i wait or if someone has any idea if AMD will slash their phenom prices.



when Intel i7 950 available for 14-15k. AMD will be forced slash pricing.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 7, 2010)

check this out.

AC9B-HUVB 9 Bay Acrylic Case UV-Blue


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ this cabby looks cool though it would be coolest if it was in blue 

It has plenty of fans installed, The UV lighting looks good and the transparent look is very attractive. The width is plenty enough to accommodate tall cpu coolers but the only catch is is it's depth which is not enough for those lengthy gfx cards.

Conclusion : if if don't want to go in for just killer looks than there's better options ( consider ventilation ) CM 690 @ 4k and CM 690 @ 5.5k but if you want that great looks and UV lighting and don;'t wish to use very lenthgy gfx card then this cabby is for you.

Overall a good buy for it's looks and performance @ 4.5k


----------



## crazydevil (Jul 8, 2010)

hi guys,

Please suggest me a 17" LCD TV monitor (may go upto 22" if budget approves  ) to go with my Geforce 9500GT 512MB DDR3 card. A full HD monitor would be great with an HDMI connect. 
Budget : 10-12K
brand preferred : Samsung,Dell,AOC


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2010)

if you really want 17" lower your budget to 5k


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2010)

@ crazydevil - if you wanta LCD TV monitor ( can be used without PC ) then LG has some 19 inch or 22 inch models around 17-19k.

If you want to get a computer LCD monitor then get any of the monitor listed on the first page of this thread - as per your budget is decent enough get 22 inch or 24 inch ( recommended ) for maximum visual pleasure


----------



## siddharth_bhal (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks compaddict for this thread.
I purchased  *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.6k *at Nagpur. I know it costly than the prevailing rates but nagpur is costly city.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2010)

^^ But a SATA 500GB HDD sales @ 1.9-2k - the amount you paid is just too much.


----------



## monkey (Jul 12, 2010)

siddharth_bhal said:


> Thanks compaddict for this thread.
> I purchased  *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.6k *at Nagpur. I know it costly than the prevailing rates but nagpur is costly city.



Price is too high. Even online shops don't sell this for more than 2,200/- (shipped). You got ripped off.


----------



## Xeno (Jul 12, 2010)

An update for this thread , was today in SP road , bangalore.
*
AMD Athlon II X4 635 (2.9 Ghz) - 4750/-
Corsair DDR3 (1333) 2GB x 2 - 5600/-
Seagate Barracuda 500GB (7200.12) - 2000/-

Transcend DDR3 (1333) 2GB - 2280/-*


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2010)

That's very sweet pricing - specially Transcend DDr3 2GB Ram and AMD Athlon II X4 635.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 16, 2010)

UPDATE


> *Palit GTX 460 1GB GDDR5 SONIC @ 14.5k
> 
> *Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 14.65k + POP:The forgotten sands FREE





> Intel DH55TC @ 4.8k
> 
> Asus P7H55 @ 5.5k
> Asus P7H55D-M-PRO @ 6.3k
> ...





> *Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.8k
> 
> *Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.6k
> *Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.3k*



Minor changes to the Pre-Configured Rigs....


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 16, 2010)

G skill rams........Can i have it in Kolkata ? Where and price Please...


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2010)

ACRO ENGINEERING COMPANY

Contact Person - Mr. Pankaj  Tiwary 
Mobile - 9903192154 
acrocalcutta@gmail.com

they are the distributor of :

Cooler Master , MSI , Razer Gaming Products,G-Skill Memory, Patriot Memory ,Amigo Products, Glacial Tech , Glacial Light, Glacial Power

Website


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 17, 2010)

i am a hard core fan topgear........ U Rock's !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2010)

topgear said:


> ACRO ENGINEERING COMPANY


Is it a shop in Chandni ?
If,YES,then where ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 17, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 14.65k + POP:The forgotten sands FREE



this card is a bad one. also if the POP game given as DVD or have to be downloaded through Valve Steam?


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2010)

^^ why so - any bad review about it - interested to know.

BTW, the card is selling for 14.5k on TE now and it has 2 years of standard and 3 years of extended warranty if registered within 14 days of purchase.

POP game is bundled as a DVD with this Zotac GTX 460 card 

*BTW, Palit GTX 460 Sonic @ Rs. 14.3k* with 1 GB DDR5 mem and 700 Mhz core speed but the warranty period is 2 years.

Product Page for Zotac GTX 460 1 GB



Revolution said:


> Is it a shop in Chandni ?
> If,YES,then where ?



I don't know - I've only the contact numbers 



fatalcore said:


> i am a hard core fan topgear........ U Rock's !!!!!!!!!



Thanks ..... I'm flattered


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ why so - any bad review about it - interested to know.



Anadtech reported that the cooler on the Zotac Card is a simple blower & is located at one end. as a result, its both noisy. also it is about 5-15 degree C hot than the design adopted by others i.e. Nvidia Stock design. though i not sure if its the same card.

PS: sorry can't give link. recently shifted to Aircel & it net sucks big time.



topgear said:


> BTW, the card is selling for 14.5k on TE now and it has 2 years of standard and 3 years of extended warranty if registered within 14 days of purchase.



what is that extended warranty? 2+3? or 3yrs flat? 



topgear said:


> POP game is bundled as a DVD with this Zotac GTX 460 card



maybe Zotac aware of the Internet speed here so giving it as DVD but will soon be aware of piracy too


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2010)

^^ just checked the GTX 460 review on giru3d - it took 15 mins of my precious time 

here's the anadtech link for zotac GTX 460 - just wondering why zotac has not not used Nvidia's reference cooler - may be they have a huge stock of those old coolers 

The zotac card heats up most and the cooling performance is extremely OK and the palit GTX 460 sonic has some heatsink and fan speed related issues too though it's said that it was fixed by a bios update : check it out

For Zotac it has 2 years stadard + 3 years extended ( if registered online ) = total 5 years warranty.

Evga has 2 years standard + 8 years extended ( if registered online ) = total 10 years of warranty - and the black cooler on evga card looks damn sexy - rejoice 

It would have been better if Zotac had bundled GTA4 + GTA4 Episodes from the Liberty city with that card instead of POP forgotten Sands


----------



## hellknight (Jul 19, 2010)

That showdown between the GTX 460 cards was EPIC!!!

I have a question, my friend has following specs :-

*Intel Core i5 750
MSI P55 based motherboard
4 GB DDR3
1 TB+ 1 250 GB HDD
1 DVD writer
Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatality sound card.
Cooler Master V8 cpu cooler
Cooler Master HAF 922 cabinet
Corsair TX 650 W PSU*

Will this PSU be enough to run two of these babies in SLI config??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

yes a TX 650 should be enough. CM V8 is not the best cooler @ that price.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks.. actually he already has these components.. he'll be selling his 4890 this month.. 
BTW.. which is the best cooler in the V8 price range, say 4k-5k...?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

i think Noctua DH -14 is avilable at 4.8K. Forum member ASIGH purchased it and putup a review also in the post you latest purchase thread. check it out


----------



## vwad (Jul 19, 2010)

COOLER MASTER Elite 310 RC-310-RWN1-GP Black / Red SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31500341AS 1.5TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor [HDX945FBGIBOX]

Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W ATX Power Supply

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

MSI 880GMA-E45 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

MSI Radeon R5450-MD1GH 1GB DDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card


Prices please of above ??? ( preferably in Pune  )

Will cooling solutions be enough or should I add something to them ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

Check Stech computers, dobhighat SWARGATE


----------



## vwad (Jul 19, 2010)

^^^With reference to above post, I would also like to know whether I will be fine to have 890GXM-G65 alone instead of 880GMA-E45 & Radeon R5450-MD1GH. I am not at all a gamer and I only need this system for professional video capturing, encoding & editing of gigs of big video files.

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> Check Stech computers, dobhighat SWARGATE



Oh !! Thanks bhau !! Close from my place too :adore::salute:


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ just checked the GTX 460 review on giru3d - it took 15 mins of my precious time
> 
> here's the anadtech link for zotac GTX 460 - just wondering why zotac has not not used Nvidia's reference cooler - may be they have a huge stock of those old coolers
> 
> The zotac card heats up most and the cooling performance is extremely OK and the palit GTX 460 sonic has some heatsink and fan speed related issues too though it's said that it was fixed by a bios update : check it out



the cooler looks same as of GTX465. maybe they used up all their GTX465 chips & have a good stock of PCB & the cooler-shound.



topgear said:


> For Zotac it has 2 years stadard + 3 years extended ( if registered online ) = total 5 years warranty.
> 
> Evga has 2 years standard + 8 years extended ( if registered online ) = total 10 years of warranty - and the black cooler on evga card looks damn sexy - rejoice



thats one reason EVGA have been tapping their shoulders for being no.1 Nvidia card provider in US. 

and have to agree with you on the EVGA cooler. simple but still one of best looking. actually i think its the sticker. design choice is perfect 



topgear said:


> It would have been better if Zotac had bundled GTA4 + GTA4 Episodes from the Liberty city with that card instead of POP forgotten Sands



maybe Zotac prefer swords instead of guns 



vwad said:


> COOLER MASTER Elite 310 RC-310-RWN1-GP Black / Red SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31500341AS 1.5TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> 
> ...



better get FSP Saga II 400W. or Gigabyte 460W. both cost 2k or 2.2k max. that Cooler Master is 500W by name only. also for the above HDD, you may consider this: WD Black 500Gb + 1Tb Green.



vwad said:


> ^^^With reference to above post, I would also like to know whether I will be fine to have 890GXM-G65 alone instead of 880GMA-E45 & Radeon R5450-MD1GH. I am not at all a gamer and I only need this system for professional video capturing, encoding & editing of gigs of big video files.



get 890GX or get 785G + HD5550. but better opt for the former one.


----------



## aditya86 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 8.5k

where can i get this mobo @ the listed price ?


----------



## vwad (Jul 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> the cooler looks same as of GTX465. maybe they used up all their GTX465 chips & have a good stock of PCB & the cooler-shound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will look into PSU decision definitely. Thanks a lot for telling the truths :adore:

Yup, Changed to WD Caviar Green WD15EADS 1.5TB after reading what not to buy thread over here LOL. Yes, thinking about MSI 890GXM-G65.

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




vwad said:


> COOLER MASTER Elite 310 RC-310-RWN1-GP Black / Red SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31500341AS 1.5TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> 
> ...



Can someone tell whether the cooling solution is OK or do I need more ?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 19, 2010)

if you would not overclock the cpu then stock cooler is more than enough-----and if you don't stay in a place where mercury is always high.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

why do you want to go for 945 ? i would suggest 955BE or X6 1055T


----------



## rishikeshranjan (Jul 19, 2010)

Where Noctua D-14H can be purchased? I wanted to buy one for my AMD Phenom II 1055T processor. I casually searched for the same at Lamington, but nobody showed any interest in arranging for the same.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 19, 2010)

Theitwares.com

*www.theitwares.com/noctua-nhd14-120mm-140mm-cooler-p-328.html


----------



## vwad (Jul 19, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> if you would not overclock the cpu then stock cooler is more than enough-----and if you don't stay in a place where mercury is always high.



thanks. I stay in pune India, how to know about mercury 



pulsar_swift said:


> why do you want to go for 945 ? i would suggest 955BE or X6 1055T



X6 1055T is 10K :faint::faint: cannot afford, may think of 955BE  Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

vwad said:


> thanks. I stay in pune India, how to know about mercury



 mercury high means if temperature is very high. for moderate temperature, no extra cooling is necessary.



vwad said:


> X6 1055T is 10K :faint::faint: cannot afford, may think of 955BE  Thanks



try make the config again. maybe you'll be able include X6 1055T. worth the penny.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2010)

@ *vwad*



> With reference to above post, I would also like to know whether I will be fine to have 890GXM-G65 alone instead of 880GMA-E45 & Radeon R5450-MD1GH. I am not at all a gamer and *I only need this system for professional video capturing, encoding & editing of gigs of big video files.*



Get a nvidia GFX card ie 9800GT around 5.5k - it supports CUDA and there are good number of audio/video trans-coding apps out their which supports cuda and apart from video encoding there are other apps like cad, animation, photo editing etc. which supports CUDA.

video encoding with cuda  is way more faster than cpu video encoding as it uses gpu  power to encode/decode videos.

As for you will need a sppedy hdd for video capturing and editing and HDD there's nothing wrong with seagate 7200.12 series drives so it's better to get them as instead of WD green series as it's fairly slower and is more suitable for storage purpose.

if you are kinda panic then get seagate 7200.12 1.5 TB sata drive for editing and WD Caviar Green 1.5 TB for storage purpose.


----------



## vwad (Jul 20, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *vwad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!! You keep hearing something new, fruitful and knowledge-adding here with every reply :adore::adore: Hmm. I will follow your suggestion and go for Seagate 1.5TB but I hear weird news about Seagate and their HDDs being not so reliable  i.e. why I was not keen on Seagate. Currently I have 80GB seagate drive on my computer. It has not created any problems as yet. 

Regarding graphics card, I can include it and reduce my mobo to a lower level one without on board graphics.  Thanks a lot for this different and directly related to my need suggestion :adore:

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> mercury high means if temperature is very high. for moderate temperature, no extra cooling is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> try make the config again. maybe you'll be able include X6 1055T. worth the penny.



hahaha, my bad regarding phrases LOL 

Hmm, Yes, this time I am going to take at least 3 months to decide what I want so that it can be fairly future proof system, last time also I made config for my friends, they still adore me for that all thanks to thinkdigit team members over here. :adore:


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 20, 2010)

3 months is a loooong time.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

vwad said:


> Hmm, Yes, this time I am going to take at least 3 months to decide what I want so that it can be fairly future proof system, last time also I made config for my friends, they still adore me for that all thanks to thinkdigit team members over here. :adore:



in 3 month, 1055T will be available at 8k or maybe below. reason is some recent price cut & more planning to happen by August. & take it seriously, price cut won't be 5-10$. it'll be by 100$ on most highend proccy. so AMD will have to do a similar price cut. also X6 1045T will be released. so plan just a week before buying. planning too early will spoil everything.


----------



## vwad (Jul 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> in 3 month, 1055T will be available at 8k or maybe below. reason is some recent price cut & more planning to happen by August. & take it seriously, price cut won't be 5-10$. it'll be by 100$ on most highend proccy. so AMD will have to do a similar price cut. also X6 1045T will be released. so plan just a week before buying. planning too early will spoil everything.



Oh God !! OK LOL. Guess I am too concerned about nonsensical things. 

Will do as you suggested. Actually it was more concerned related to funds :redface:

If I do the assembling, putting the hardware on a wooden teapoy while sitting on a small wooden stool like those used in "Poojas", will I be totally out of threat of ESD problems ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> 3 months is a loooong time.


sabar ka phal meetha hota he 

i'm just waiting to see 6xxx line up against the newcomer gtx 460


----------



## royal (Jul 20, 2010)

Got myself Asus O!Play R1 for Rs. 6400 from Prime and 1.5 m HDMI cable for Rs. 300 from mediahome


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> sabar ka phal meetha hota he
> 
> i'm just waiting to see 6xxx line up against the newcomer gtx 460



by time 6*** mainstream cards come to market, Nvidia will be ready with updated GTX460. in short, no use waiting for 6 series. get GTX460 or settle for HD5770 at a lower price-performance.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2010)

vwad said:


> WOW!!!! You keep hearing something new, fruitful and knowledge-adding here with every reply :adore::adore: Hmm. I will follow your suggestion and go for Seagate 1.5TB but I hear weird news about Seagate and their HDDs being not so reliable  i.e. why I was not keen on Seagate. Currently I have 80GB seagate drive on my computer. It has not created any problems as yet.
> 
> Regarding graphics card, I can include it and reduce my mobo to a lower level one without on board graphics.  Thanks a lot for this different and directly related to my need suggestion :adore:
> 
> ...



thanks for lots of adores 

As you are going to wait for 3 months you can grab a even a GTS 250 instead of 9800GT which is only 1k more and is decently faster.

Though keep in mind that you will need a good psu like corsair VX 450W ( GTS 250 ) or cx 400W ( 9800GT ) like PSU to run this setup with a quad core from AMD.



vwad said:


> Oh God !! OK LOL. Guess I am too concerned about nonsensical things.
> 
> Will do as you suggested. Actually it was more concerned related to funds :redface:
> 
> If I do the assembling, putting the hardware on a wooden teapoy while sitting on a small wooden stool like those used in "Poojas", will I be totally out of threat of ESD problems ?



Before assembling just touch any metal thing like a metal rod or the cabinet itself and then assemble your rig.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 21, 2010)

topgear said:


> As you are going to wait for 3 months you can grab a even a GTS 250 instead of 9800GT which is only 1k more and is marginally faster.



I thought that GTS250 is much better than 9800GT.....
So u mean 9800GT@5.5k is more VFM than GTS250@6.5K ?


----------



## vwad (Jul 21, 2010)

topgear said:


> thanks for lots of adores
> 
> As you are going to wait for 3 months you can grab a even a GTS 250 instead of 9800GT which is only 1k more and is marginally faster.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. Points saved in a text file. Have already selected Gigabyte Superb 460W  and processor i3 650 with mobo intel DP55WB. Have gone down on mobo and proc so that I can increase that budget on GPU.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> get GTX460 or settle for HD5770 at a lower price-performance.


oh ....get 5770..coolest card in the market now....must buy card....


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2010)

Revolution said:


> I thought that GTS250 is much better than 9800GT.....
> So u mean 9800GT@5.5k is more VFM than GTS250@6.5K ?



I should've written decently instead - corrected that typing mistake 

Now if we consider his needs

GTS 250 W consumes 30% more power and costs 18% more and gives 17% in gpu encoding - I'm not talking about gaming performance only gpu encoding power.

Now it's tough call to say which one is more VFM as everybody has different needs though as their no other high performance card in the same price range form nvidia which supports gpu encoding and decent gaming performance yes, you can call GTS 250 a good VFM card 



vwad said:


> Thanks a lot. Points saved in a text file. Have already selected Gigabyte Superb 460W  and processor i3 650 with mobo intel DP55WB. Have gone down on mobo and proc so that I can increase that budget on GPU.



^^ nice choice - willing to know about how much you are willing to spend on the gpu - if possible buy a GTX 460 768 Mb @ 12.5k though you may have to change to corsair VX 450W for that anyway.

So a GTX 460 is way more faster in video encoding using GPU 

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/badaboomreview_081808122133/17248.png

*images.tweaktown.com/content/3/3/3392_37.png


----------



## Revolution (Jul 22, 2010)

@topgear

Thanks for details.....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

yes very useful. i didn't know GFX card can help in encoding and that NVIDIA CUDA yields superb results


----------



## aditya86 (Jul 22, 2010)

Please reply to my query ...



aditya86 said:


> Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 8.5k
> 
> where can i get this mobo @ the listed price ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

Try itwares.com or SMC international or LYNX INDIA or ITDEPOT.COM


----------



## vwad (Jul 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> I should've written decently instead - corrected that typing mistake
> 
> Now if we consider his needs
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for this information but my budget does not allow that 

Regarding PSU I have already decided to go with FSP Epsilon 600W considering its authorised by AMD on their site for GPUs. 

But really thanks a lot for this.  Any info about ATI Avivo's performance in Video Encoding at mid range of 7k budget ? you and everyone here ?


----------



## vwad (Jul 22, 2010)

Does the theitwares charge shipping charges ? because they say free shipping, I may order and incur the damn 3% octroi if they don't charge since Mumbai-Pune not so far


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2010)

Revolution said:


> @topgear
> 
> Thanks for details.....



you welcome .. 



pulsar_swift said:


> yes very useful. i didn't know GFX card can help in encoding and that NVIDIA CUDA yields superb results



yep - I use badaboom to encode videos.



vwad said:


> Thanks a lot for this information but my budget does not allow that
> 
> Regarding PSU I have already decided to go with FSP Epsilon 600W considering its authorised by AMD on their site for GPUs.
> 
> But really thanks a lot for this.  Any info about ATI Avivo's performance in Video Encoding at mid range of 7k budget ? you and everyone here ?



Don't know much about that PSU - what's the price youy are paying for that ?

ATI avivo's performance is not so good in video encoding using gpu that's why it's not that popular but on the contrary nvidia's cuda is much popular and it has it's valid reason for that anyway 

*i26.tinypic.com/2iapnkh.png

So for 7k gpu budget I would strongly recommend you to go for GTS 250 ( former 9800GTX+ ) and you will get more than a core i7 965 with it - just check the below mentioned benches 

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/catalyst812_121108205411/17904.png



aditya86 said:


> Please reply to my query ...



Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H USB3 is listed at 8.5k on several websites but some websites listed it @ 9.5-10.5 too so if you want to know the real market price it's better to contact the sites that _pulsar_swift_ has recommended to you.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

vwad said:


> Does the theitwares charge shipping charges ? because they say free shipping, I may order and incur the damn 3% octroi if they don't charge since Mumbai-Pune not so far



Call Rahul IT WARES and discuss with him


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 23, 2010)

Can anybody quote me the prices of these mobos>
Asus p5p43td
Ga-ep45t-ud3lr
ga-ep43t-ud3l
Msi p43 c51

and what would be the resale value of
original intel dg33fb
product code>boxdg33fb
Its in new like condition with bill, box packing.
And the resale value of kingston (1gb x 2) 667mhz.
Thanx in advance  
my q6600 needs to be overclocked!!!


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Can anybody quote me the prices of these mobos>
> Asus p5p43td
> Ga-ep45t-ud3lr
> ga-ep43t-ud3l
> ...



Thanks for this post. It reminded me of my another question.

What will be the resale value of below.

Asus A7V400Mx Mobo
AMD Sempron 2400 Proc
Seagate 80GB Barracuda HDD
20GB Samsung HDD (Bought in 2001)
Logitech Value Optical Mouse and Logitech Multimedia Smooth Keys Keyboard (Both White coloured)
MicroTek 36cm (15") CRT Monitor DigiSync Digital Model 1556D
Simmtronics DDR RAM 512MB
KPPL 855 Cabinet + SMPS

@ Utkarsh2008

Asus p5p43td = Rs.6405/-
Ga-ep45t-ud3lr = Rs. 8580/-
ga-ep43t-ud3l = Rs. 6580/-
Msi p43 c51 = Rs. 4690/-

Source = theitdepot.com



topgear said:


> Don't know much about that PSU - what's the price youy are paying for that ?
> 
> ATI avivo's performance is not so good in video encoding using gpu that's why it's not that popular but on the contrary nvidia's cuda is much popular and it has it's valid reason for that anyway
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for this info also :adore:

I am paying Rs. 4900 as per theitwares.com


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanx a lot vwad!!
Msi p43 is the way to go for me then.
Hope it will oc my q6600 to atleast 3ghz.


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Thanx a lot vwad!!
> Msi p43 is the way to go for me then.
> Hope it will oc my q6600 to atleast 3ghz.



Yes, lets hope so, sorry, dont know much about OC since me no gamer, but wait I am just tip of the toe, there are more stalwarts here & you will need to buy DDR3 RAM since MSI board above needs that.

BTW from the suggestions here I read regarding intel procs and mobos, everyone seems to be recommending at least P55 chipsets if you can increase the budget because it will fairly be securing future I guess.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 23, 2010)

@all
what would my old mobo and ram details in my previous post go for.(perfectly fine and in running condition)
is anybody interested?
Reason to sell> although intel boards are robust and with fsb overclock(using some software i actually forgot the name, the one in which we had to select the pll chip) i did 3ghz stable(prime95 quad core version for 6hrs after that electricity went off and temp was 62c-62c).
Intel mobos don't provide bios overclock and i don't have enough cash to actually to buy myself an i7 rig and anything less than that i won't buy.
Forgive me for this ot post, i know it should have been in the bazaar section but i am a student(preparing for jee 2011 in kota) so i don't have ample time.
My pc is back there in kanpur, i will be going there from 31st july to 3rd august.
So if any1 from kanpur interested do pm me.
Will be able to send the pics only when i reach home.
Once again sorry for the ot.
Long hail digit forum.


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @all
> what would my old mobo and ram details in my previous post go for.(perfectly fine and in running condition)
> is anybody interested?
> Reason to sell> although intel boards are robust and with fsb overclock(using some software i actually forgot the name, the one in which we had to select the pll chip) i did 3ghz stable(prime95 quad core version for 6hrs after that electricity went off and temp was 62c-62c).
> ...



Assuming you are selling both of your currents, are you open to AMD suggestions ? Just asking for supporters here to be able to guide to you considering that aspect too.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 23, 2010)

@vwad
holy hell i am feeling so damn good to interact with some1 like minded here at kota every1 is so dumb regarding tech.
Btw i m not discarding my proccy so no amd for me as of now will definitely consider for my next build(ie after my jee exam on 17 april 2011 or so)

p55 mobo wit ddr3 support(atleast 4 dimm slots) suggestions will be appreciated.

Please ignore typos and capitalization coz i am on mobile.


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @vwad
> holy hell i am feeling so damn good to interact with some1 like minded here at kota every1 is so dumb regarding tech.
> Btw i m not discarding my proccy so no amd for me as of now will definitely consider for my next build(ie after my jee exam on 17 april 2011 or so)
> 
> ...



The cheapest available on theitwares.com is MSI P55-CD53 LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard 1 SEC OC GENIE BUTTON+ DrMos

Price Rs. 5,850/-

Intel original DP55WB at Rs. 5,650/- is also available, but there are heck of limitations in that


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 23, 2010)

@vwad
but my q6600(lga 775) just won't fit the 1136 socket or it would?
Sorry if my question sounds silly i just lost touch with current tech.

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------

@vwad
but my q6600(lga 775) just won't fit the 1156 socket or it would?
Sorry if my question sounds silly i just lost touch with current tech.


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @vwad
> but my q6600(lga 775) just won't fit the 1136 socket or it would?
> Sorry if my question sounds silly i just lost touch with current tech.
> 
> ...



Oops my bad. You are right. You are not silly I am LOL 

*www.theitwares.com/p43c51-intel-chipset-ddr3-motherboard-p-480.html

OR

*www.theitwares.com/intel-p45c51-motherboard-p-481.html

Go for anything you like


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 23, 2010)

@vwad
can u please tell me some estimated value for my mobo(dg33fb) and ram(kingston 1gbx2 667mhz)
i would be getting the msi board(4.7k) and transcend ddr3 1x2gig ram(2.3k) so total 7k.
But i need to sell my current mobo & ram then only i can get the new hardware otherwise it "kabhie aur beta" for me 

btw why the forum craps whenever i post something?


----------



## prvprv (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a 500GB Seagate sata 7200.12 HDD. Now I want to get a 1tb drive
shall i go for Seagate 1tb?? what is the latest series? How good is it over WD drive?


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @vwad
> can u please tell me some estimated value for my mobo(dg33fb) and ram(kingston 1gbx2 667mhz)
> i would be getting the msi board(4.7k) and transcend ddr3 1x2gig ram(2.3k) so total 7k.
> But i need to sell my current mobo & ram then only i can get the new hardware otherwise it "kabhie aur beta" for me
> ...



No idea regarding resale values. Sorry. May be others can help out. You will have to wait for them. 

Wait, Dont finalise. Do u have a graphics card ? If not then, you don't have much choice rather than to go for Asus P5Q-VM as per and according to my knowledge. Price Rs. Rs.5720/- on theitdepot.com



prvprv said:


> I have a 500GB Seagate sata 7200.12 HDD. Now I want to get a 1tb drive
> shall i go for Seagate 1tb?? what is the latest series? How good is it over WD drive?



Purpose and type of use ????


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 23, 2010)

@vwad
yup its the gtx960(superFERMI), OKAY ITS THE (Cough cough)^infinity age old xfx7600gs got it for 11k, i curse my decision  will buy the ati 5850 next year start(provide i save 50% of its cost).
I know it would be a major bottleneck but then i have to save.
God hardware in india is so damn expensive.


----------



## prvprv (Jul 23, 2010)

vwad said:


> Purpose and type of use ????



I will use my old 500GB drive as backup and want to make this new 1tb drive as a multi-OS drive (winXP, 7, linux, mac) and storage purpose also. so what would be good seagate or WD?


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

prvprv said:


> I will use my old 500GB drive as backup and want to make this new 1tb drive as a multi-OS drive (winXP, 7, linux, mac) and storage purpose also. so what would be good seagate or WD?



Go for WD, preferably Black Edition as per suggestions received here by me.

For OS loading, I also received suggestion of using SSD disks


----------



## RaptorX (Jul 23, 2010)

I was interested to know the prices for 500gb external/portable hd for seagate, transcend and others. One shopkeeper in the suburbs quoted 3800 for transcend and 4050 for seagate. Is this correct? or too high?

Which one should I go for? Transcend one seems to be the most sturdy and shockproof. But seagate is the most popular and has 5 years warranty, yet not as sturdy. Anyone experienced both? 

Where would I get best prices besides lamington rd. Is that my only choice? 

Any suggestions would be great. Need to buy one soon(next 2-3 days).

Thanks.


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> I was interested to know the prices for 500gb external/portable hd for seagate, transcend and others. One shopkeeper in the suburbs quoted 3800 for transcend and 4050 for seagate. Is this correct? or too high?
> 
> Which one should I go for? Transcend one seems to be the most sturdy and shockproof. But seagate is the most popular and has 5 years warranty, yet not as sturdy. Anyone experienced both?
> 
> ...



Go to TheITWares -TheITwares Ecommerce 

Best one in Mumbai


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

the shop name is Elounge in lamington road mumbai


----------



## RaptorX (Jul 23, 2010)

Appreciate the replies. The shop you mentioned, their website doesn't list transcend. Plus, the seagate portable drive price is higher by 100rs than a shop I know in the suburbs. 

Also, any opinions on transcend vs seagate?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

if its the Transcend StoreJet 25f (500GB) you are talking abt...the i surely recommend it....but reember this one has usb 2.0 ....no firewire.....so this builds up as an disadvantage....but this one sure has great data write speeds at a lesser price.....please mention the exact model names you have jotted down....that would help me give a more precise answer


----------



## RaptorX (Jul 24, 2010)

borax12 said:


> if its the Transcend StoreJet 25f (500GB) you are talking abt...the i surely recommend it....but reember this one has usb 2.0 ....no firewire.....so this builds up as an disadvantage....but this one sure has great data write speeds at a lesser price.....please mention the exact model names you have jotted down....that would help me give a more precise answer



According to transcend's website the model I'm referring to is 25m.
Welcome to Transcend Website - StoreJet 25M (grey & orange). Its the only kind I've seen at shops.

I haven't come across the 25f.(*www.transcendusa.com/products/ModDetail.asp?ModNo=226&LangNo=0&Func1No=&Func2No=). Doesn't seem as sturdy as the 25m either.

Is there a big difference between the 2?


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2010)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @all
> what would my old mobo and ram details in my previous post go for.(perfectly fine and in running condition)
> is anybody interested?
> *Reason to sell> although intel boards are robust and with fsb overclock(using some software i actually forgot the name, the one in which we had to select the pll chip) i did 3ghz stable(prime95 quad core version for 6hrs after that electricity went off and temp was 62c-62c).*
> ...



So after getting 60-62c why you are not OCing any more with that software - temps upto 65c is perfectly fine for your proccy - if you too scared then buy a cpu cooler.

Did you lose the OC settings of that software - if so then even after buying a new mobo you will have to OC manually to get the best OC possible for your CPU.

If you want only 3 GHz then use that software with your stock rams - if you want to hit 3.6 GHz+ then think of a new mobo with DDR3 and don't forget to buy a cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k for that.

BTW, the software you were talking about is *SetFSB*
get it here : SetFSB_HomePage



prvprv said:


> I will use my old 500GB drive as backup and want to make this new 1tb drive as a multi-OS drive (winXP, 7, linux, mac) and storage purpose also. so what would be good seagate or WD?





vwad said:


> Go for WD, preferably Black Edition as per suggestions received here by me.
> 
> For OS loading, I also received suggestion of using SSD disks



for seagate look for 7200.12 series drives.

WD black is also very but the price is around ~4.8k i guess - but for that much you can get a seagate 7200.12 1.5TB drive anyway which is at par comparing performance

@ *vwad* - 4.9k is very sweet pricing for the FSP epsilon 600W PSU 



RaptorX said:


> I was interested to know the prices for 500gb external/portable hd for seagate, transcend and others. One shopkeeper in the suburbs quoted 3800 for transcend and 4050 for seagate. Is this correct? or too high?
> 
> Which one should I go for? Transcend one seems to be the most sturdy and shockproof. But seagate is the most popular and has 5 years warranty, yet not as sturdy. Anyone experienced both?
> 
> ...



Though most people buy seagate the transcend one is a rugged drive and can handle some daily wear and tear easily - so if you going to travel a lot then get the transcend drive and it's also a little bit cheaper


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 24, 2010)

^
@topgear
At 3.15ghz, I am able to boot into windows with all power saver features turned off.
But the my pc restarts as soon as the cpu hits 100%, even at the last moment the temps don't cross 65c.
I guess it is due to voltage or the ram is holding it back.
And i can't really buy an x58 mobo and an i7 right now so not in the mood for a massive upgrade.
Thats why i prefer to go for a (ddr3 + avg. overclocking + p45) mobo and i will get the transcend 2gig ddr3 ram for 2.3k, i guess after selling my mobo and ram and 2 packed(with warranty card) transcend 4gig pen drives and a pixelview tv tuner(inbuilt) i can get the new mobo + ram for like 2.5k or a bit more(as rest i would gain by selling).
What say??
Is my decision okay?

BTW, why am i not able to post a new thread in the bazaar section?
My post count might be low as i don't get enough time to be an active participant, but i am sensible enough to post in the bazaar section & if it is really to do with my post count then how many posts should i have before i can start creating new threads?
Sorry for this query but i am using my phone with superslow internet and unlimited browser restrictions and hence i just cannot ask by making new threads(yes i can create them but not in the bazaar section) and for me time is also a very big factor for me as i am preparing for iit jee.
Thanks in advance.
Sorry forum members and MODS if it hurts.


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *vwad* - 4.9k is very sweet pricing for the FSP epsilon 600W PSU



Means ??  in regular straight way or sarcastic way ?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> According to transcend's website the model I'm referring to is 25m.
> Welcome to Transcend Website - StoreJet 25M (grey & orange). Its the only kind I've seen at shops.
> 
> I haven't come across the 25f.(Welcome to Transcend Website - StoreJet 25F). Doesn't seem as sturdy as the 25m either.
> ...



yes there is actually......for the review on the 25m.....heres it....
Transcend StoreJet 25M - DigitalVersus

this says-It takes 41 seconds to write 1 GB to the drive and 33 seconds to retrieve it.....so not a pretty good....write speed.....plus the only thing backing up is the rubber casing.....
i believe go for a hdd that has the esata connector port as till the usb 3.0 doesn't come into scene...the fastest write and read speeds are offered by esata only......
but...going with esata could also pose as a problem.....if suppose u carry  your ext hdd with u...and u end up using  pc somewhere that doesn't a have an esata port...there this may become troublesome for u...otherwise going with esata based drives is a good idea if you dont have to carry it with you always and every where.....also if you are actually interested in  carrying the device with you....go for the-Seagate 500GB FreeAgent Desk USB 2.0 External Hard Drive.....or the Western Digital My Passport Essential 500GB USB 2.0 Portable External Hard Drive - Black...or the Seagate Expansions 500GB External Desktop USB 2.0 Hard Drive

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------




Utkarsh2008 said:


> ^
> @topgear
> At 3.15ghz, I am able to boot into windows with all power saver features turned off.
> But the my pc restarts as soon as the cpu hits 100%, even at the last moment the temps don't cross 65c.
> ...




regarding the temp and overclocking problems of yours......i swear i tell....you reading this from you  prev posts.....i have an intel p4 based sytem too....and my mobo is like really old..!!!....but who says they dont have bios overclocking.....its always there....goto your BIOS...there will be an option called....frequency/voltage control.....use that to change the fsb as well as the cpu volt......but remember as u said that ur pc is being pushed off limits before even crossing 65 C(good you turned off all power saving features...even form the BIOS i believe)....the reason is...although the said temp  is good for the the sys u have now.....actually the voltages aren't working fine(is it greater than 1.5V...if it is....this is not good)... 

cpu usage becomes 100%....and ur pc restarts...this is becoz....firstly....the overclock aint working good.....

1.goto the BIOS and reset all settings to default values....

2.do not use any software volt alteration or fsb alteration....rather do it form thr BIOS...becoz the actual voltages are diff...the one shown on the software(even cpu -z) have voltage overheadds added to the value...

3...then reset memory module voltages and frequency to default as well....

4.then its time to play...go to the said option in the bIOS...and change or rather increment the fsb slowly...in small values.....and then check the prime 95 for only 15 min session.....

then after a "not an extreme" but "fairly ample" overclocking is done....run the prime 95 for a larger duration...and then if necessary increment the cpu voltage....further if its necessary.. change the memory frequency and voltage as well...though i advise you to ....change the memory values only if you are like very interested to do so...
.....and buy a cooler only if the temps go higher than the said safe value of 65C....but i know it wont....and don't overdo the overclocking.....i advise you to only increase in smaller steps...

and regarding the posting of thread problem.....i believe the inability to post  new threads in the bazaar section shouldn't be related to the smaller post count....delete the temp internet files ,cache etc of ur browser and login and try again...and see if it works or not...or else try any other browser too...
...i hope all this helps....
now regarding the temp count....


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 24, 2010)

^
@borax12
bro i am not a noob and have a fair bit of experience with overclocking on my friend's recent build(i7 920 and i really liked it) took it to 4.2ghz turbo off, just by lapping the TRUE as well as the cpu backplate & arctic solution on an EVGA x58 mobo and using the overclock features on the mobo.

BUT IN MY CASE THE PROBLEM IS THAT THE INTEL DG33FB JUST DOESN'T SUPPORT BIOS OVERCLOCKING AND I REALLY DON'T WANT TO DO THE BSEL MOD, HENCE GOING TO UPGRADE.
Btw, thanks for your concern & THE PART OF MY POST IN BOLD IS ACTUALLY BOLD BECAUSE IT IS THE MAIN PART AND NOT BECAUSE I AM SHOUTING!!
Thanx


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah read it on overclockers forum just now.....INTEL DG33FB seems to hvae been left out witht the overclcking features......anyways.....good luck with he upgrade.....btw....msi and asus have really some neat and great overclocking options....
a realtime total cpu clock speed generator as u go on increasing base clock....and the oc genie on msi is like like really easy to use....so please do consider these brands for any platform(chipset) or socket.... u wish to buy the mobo for....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 24, 2010)

add Best Headphones, webcam, Laptop/ Netbook Speakers in price list.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2010)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> ^
> @topgear
> At 3.15ghz, I am able to boot into windows with all power saver features turned off.
> But the my pc restarts as soon as the cpu hits 100%, even at the last moment the temps don't cross 65c.
> ...



DDR2 ram running at 667 MHz is enough to reach around 3.33 Ghz with your cpu so your cpu is not getting enough voltage and that's why it's restarting @ 3.15 Ghz and setfsb don't has any voltage tweaking setting ( correct me if I'm wrong )

Now if you wish to keep your current cpu and OC it to 3.6 GHz or beyond you will need a good mobo based on p45 chipset and as of now there is no point in going for DDR2 so DDR3 is best option for you - so your decision is correct with a P45 DDR3 based mobo but you've missed one thing - I would recommend you to buy a good cpu cooler like Hyper 212 plus for the cpu OC upto 3.6 Ghz or beyond.

Try asking some mod to create a thread in Bazar section



vwad said:


> Means ??  in regular straight way or sarcastic way ?



Of course in regular straight way.



borax12 said:


> yeah read it on overclockers forum just now.....INTEL DG33FB seems to hvae been left out witht the overclcking features......anyways.....good luck with he upgrade.....btw....msi and asus have really some neat and great overclocking options....
> a realtime total cpu clock speed generator as u go on increasing base clock....and the oc genie on msi is like like really easy to use....so please do consider these brands for any platform(chipset) or socket.... u wish to buy the mobo for....



These brands are good for Ocing though you've missed another good brand Gigabyte.

As regarding those genie , AI, OC and Oc profile things are not that accurate and good.

for OCing manual OC is the best thing if uou know the drill - it will give you maximum control over every setting you want to tweak and tinker with provided you have a good mobo


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

...who says the oc genie thing is an auto tweaking tool....it basically is the manual tweaker....with added options not found on all boards...thast it...

and yes ddr2 667mhz doesnt relate to what cpu clocks u have...to compliment a good system o'clock ...what u need to expect good latency figures form the DIMMS....an yes the memory frquency also plays a part...but probably beginning with memory o'clocing ....its better to first take into the account the latency and timings,...of the modules...


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2010)

borax12 said:


> ...who says the oc genie thing is an auto tweaking tool....it basically is the manual tweaker....with added options not found on all boards...thast it...
> 
> and yes ddr2 667mhz doesnt relate to what cpu clocks u have...to compliment a good system o'clock ...what u need to expect good latency figures form the DIMMS....an yes the memory frquency also plays a part...but probably beginning with memory o'clocing ....its better to first take into the account the latency and timings,...of the modules...



^^ don't be so aggressive like saying " who says " !! - you could have completed the post without that anyway.

Now for OC Genie Part :

as far as I know about OC Genie is a one button auto OCer ie with a push of a button on the board the mobo will automatically OC the cpu with required settings.

*hothardware.com/newsimages/Item10306/oc-genie-msi-1.jpg

Starting from P55 Oc genie was introduced - those boards with OC genie button has some kind of special chip which automatically detects the best clock speed for a cpu and you don't have to tinker with even a single bios setting manually.

*hothardware.com/newsimages/Item10306/oc-genie-msi-2.jpg

_Will you call the push of a button manual OC ??..... Just push it and the CPU will be automatically OCed!!!_

*So basically OC Genie is just one button push auto OC tool* and _the only manual part is you have to just push a button_ 

Though OC genie is good at automatically OC a cpu to a decent clock speed it's not the the tool for a pro OCer ie if someone wants extreme level OC and has the knowledge then the manual OCing is still the the best way to go.

Have to dig the web to found this article which I've seen around 8 months ago 

MSI's OC Genie Makes OC'ing Super Easy - HotHardware



> Recently, the OC Genie was installed on an MSI P55 motherboard in the OA European Final in Germany, which places a special OC'ing processor onboard and *gives users a "one-button" approach to kicking their system up a notch. There is no hardware modification necessary and no BIOS tweaking required;* so long as *OC Genie* is in there, *it can automatically detect the best overclocking setting,* implement it and keep your machine from melting. As MSI puts it, you can have your rig safely overclocked in "one second."


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

great review there topgear bhai :salutes:


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2010)

How is this quotation (got from Multiple, Bangalore) for the desktop in my wishlist ?
*Intel Core i5 760 2.8GHz* - Rs. 11,100
*MSI P55 GD85* - Rs.11,400
*Corsair TW3X4G 1600* - Rs.6,450
*NZXT Gamma* - Rs.3,100 (This cabby is so hard to find and still price is bit high IMO)
*BenQ 24' G2420* - Rs.11,800 (Should I get it from official BenQ dealer ?)
*Corsair VX550* - Rs.4800 (thinking of going for VX450, what say?)
Graphics Cards:
*5850HD 1GB* - Rs.16,400
              OR
*GTX465 1GB* - Rs.16,450

Which one is better among the two ? I would like to enjoy physx too. Can I get a cheap NVIDIA card for physx and 5850HD for main graphics thing ?

Any suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

^^get the gtx 460 1gb version
this card is a great performer

if u fall short for money then u can opt for 768mb version


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

ichi said:


> How is this quotation (got from Multiple, Bangalore) for the desktop in my wishlist ?
> *Intel Core i5 760 2.8GHz* - Rs. 11,100
> *MSI P55 GD85* - Rs.11,400
> *Corsair TW3X4G 1600* - Rs.6,450
> ...



Since you are buying intel config, Nvidia based  GPU will be better choice.  Sorry borax12


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

@topgear and borax

ocgenie is a manual OCing tool
the good thing is that u dont have to worry much if u know that ur heatsink can do its job well

*see the OC genie has 2 switches
by default both the swithes are set to 0,0 state
when s1 is set to 1 and s2 to 0,we get 10% of base clock speed
when s1 is set to 0 and s2 to 1,we get 15% of base clock speed
when s1 is set to 1 and s2 to 1,we get 20% of base clock speed
* 
i'm telling it with help of the MSI unit i have
it may be different combination in other brands and models


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

vwad said:


> Since you are buying intel config, Nvidia based  GPU will be better choice.  Sorry borax12



How ? Could you please elaborate ?


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> How ? Could you please elaborate ?



Well, AMD based rigs are good in ATI and Intel based on Nvidia is generally said as per my little knowledge that I have, or am I wrong ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

^^

its a myth
2years back i thought the same way


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^
> 
> its a myth
> 2years back i thought the same way



Oh Then My Bad :redface:


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @topgear and borax
> 
> ocgenie is a manual OCing tool
> the good thing is that u dont have to worry much if u know that ur heatsink can do its job well
> ...



Yes I know and I can see that OC Genie has two buttons to control how much OC you want but why I called it a auto OC tool rather than manual is :

I simply can't can call a press of a button/ ( or a setting of a profile ) or two without even changing any settings by the user to get a limited amount of speed a manual OC.

You don't need to change cpu vcore volt, HT/FSB speed and volt , NB and SB volts and/or speeds , ram speeds/ timings etc. In a simple word you don't have to configure anything by going through bios options - just follow the mobo manual and set the buttons/profiles accordingly and Voila ! you will get your desired speed.

Many Asus and Gigabyte mobos have also this kind of thing built in their bios and they like to call it OC profile and you'll get 5-25% using it.

But all those are sort of auto OC coz you've to just set your desired level of OC that the mobo offers through this OC tools.

On the contrary in a manual OC mode ( with a good mobo ) by altering necessary bios options you are not limited upto any percentage of speed ( as OC genie has 20% limitation as posted on your post ) - you can even get the double speed of your cpu's default clock speed ( of course with necessary cooling ).

That's why you will see for eg. a intel celeron Oced from 1.8 Ghz to 3.6 Ghz and some e8xxx and e7xxx running at well over than 4 Ghz -these kind of speeds achieved by using manual OC mode by altering bios settings  - OC genie or OC profile like fancy tools can't give you these kind speed or freedom while OCing.

To summarize it all - OC genie or Oc profile like things are more suitable for those kind of users who wants a decent amount of OC right out of the box without bothering to change any settings in bios and that's why called them auto OC tool.

Manual OC lets you speed up or speed down your cpu and voltages but these auto tools simply will not allow you to do so so you could never get 100% control over your OC.

But in real manual OC your OC potential is not just limited upto 20-30% -you are the one who have to make the decision which settings you want to change and to what extent to get your desired speed beyond the level which these auto tools simply can't provide.

That's why while Ocing most of the users still prefer to use the old fashioned manual mode OC by altering necessary bios settings and it's very adventurous and fun to do


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2010)

^^
exactly
i support ur last line


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ glad to know that 

@ *ichi* - NZXT gamma should be around ~2k better to get a CM Elite 430 @ 2.7k

if you can invest in VX550W - more power is always better.

If you want to enjoy physX better get GTX 465 though it's 5-10% slower than Hd 5850

you won't be able to use two different gfx card drivers at the same time so there's no chance to use a ATI card as gpu accelerator and nvidia card as a ppu accelerator but you will be able to use two different series nvidia cards - one as gpu and another one as ppu.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, CM Elite 430 looks very good. 2.7K is street price or any website selling it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2010)

@topgear
 I read some reviews and it says that GTX460 is the coolest fermi and VFM card. Do you think that physx plays an important role in enjoying a game ? I am more inclined towards HD5850 though but still GTX 460 is a good option. Considering I will get another and churn them out in SLI. What do you think ?

Shall I wait 1 month (August) for price slashes and other competitors entering in the field ?

Are the given below prices good enough (including taxes) ?

*Intel Core i5 760 2.8GHz* - Rs. 11,100
*MSI P55 GD85* - Rs.11,400
*Corsair TW3X4G 1600* - Rs.6,450
*BenQ 24' G2420* - Rs.11,800 (Should I get it from official BenQ dealer ?)
*Corsair VX550* - Rs.4800
Graphics Cards:
*5850HD 1GB* - Rs.16,400


----------



## ankiatir4850 (Jul 28, 2010)

BRAVOOO MAN!! BRAVO...thank you so much
just want to know the price of PHENOM II 955BE..AND the cost of GA-785G-v-evo ..is it.there in the thread.???


----------



## vwad (Jul 28, 2010)

ankiatir4850 said:


> BRAVOOO MAN!! BRAVO...thank you so much
> just want to know the price of PHENOM II 955BE..AND the cost of GA-785G-v-evo ..is it.there in the thread.???



Phenom costs 8k at itwares + shipping charges Rs. 80 = Rs. 8,080 at theitwares.com

Regarding mobo, do u want gigabyte's 785g based mobo or Asus M4A785TD-V EVO ? Because I don't see any product by the name of GA-785G-v-evo


----------



## monkey (Jul 28, 2010)

ichi said:


> @topgear
> .......
> *5850HD 1GB* - Rs.16,400



Sapphire HD5850 is available for 15,700/-. Check the price again.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 28, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Wow, CM Elite 430 looks very good. 2.7K is street price or any website selling it.



i ordered it from smc for 2675


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

good man. that cabby is really good. congratulations, please post pics on the post your latest purchase thread once you receive it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks..
should receive it tomorrow or day after tomorrow......


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

where is comp addict ? he is not posting updates these days


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2010)

@ *ichi* - Many modern games supports physx and it indeed has some eye candy effects when you play a game with physx support.

But as physX is eye candy thing which adds some special effects here and there in the game some people like it and some don't - so if you want physx effects in a game or not is entirely your call.

if you're want to enjoy physX and planning for SLi then nothing can beats2x GTX 460 in SLi config. Just get get 2x GTX 460 768 MB edition and those 1.5 GB of GDDR5 mem should be more than enough for any game.

if you can bag them around 26k that would be great.

If you don't care much about physX then 2x HD 5850 in a CF config around 31k is another option which you can consider - it's 15-20% fast in most games and the power consumption is also a little less ( 10W ! )

So if you want SLi and physX eye candy and CUDA as a added bonus ( it has great video encoding speed and a large app suport ) then 2x GTX 460 768 MB is what I recommend to you.

BTW, keep in mind that you will need a good PSu like corsair Tx 650 for this sli setup anyway 

Correction for my last post on previous page : there is no point in going for a GTX 465 - just ditch GTX 465.

---------- Post added at 05:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------

@ *ankiatir4850* - what's your budget and do you need CF setup ??


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> if you're want to enjoy physX and planning for SLi then nothing can beats2x GTX 460 in SLi config. Just get get 2x GTX 460 768 MB edition and those 1.5 GB of GDDR5 mem should be more than enough for any game.
> 
> So if you want SLi and physX eye candy and CUDA as a added bonus ( it has great video encoding speed and a large app suport ) then 2x GTX 460 768 MB is what I recommend to you.
> 
> ...



GTX 460 768MB x2 seems the right deal for me. First I'll get one and then one month later get the 2nd card as I will tight on budget. Will get Corsair TX 650.

Which brand should I go for? Heard Palit and Zotac are too hot to handle.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2010)

Your first choice should be Evga - their GTX 460 768MB edition just looks too good.

The other brands you can try is MSi and Gigabyte.

if you can't find any of these then opt for zotac.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 30, 2010)

check this out guys!!
1tb 6.0gbps wd hdd available at newegg for 94$!!!
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

its an amazing deal in my opinion
the guys with sata 3.0(6.0gbps) support in their mobo have a reson to rejoice finally!! 
the sata 3.0 hdds are much faster than the top of the line expensive ssds which are bottlenecked by their sata 2.0 intergace


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2010)

^^yes dude
i'll surely go for sata 3
for now i'll just wait for lower variants and a lil money to come in my piggy bank....lol


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 30, 2010)

Hhm. it will be another 2yrs untill my 955BE starts crying to do basic stuff. . Till then just watch from the sidelines


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 30, 2010)

^^^
you ain't got to worry abt your cpu dude
its friggin awesome!! :-O
and make that 4 years if you manage to upgrade your graphics card in the 2nd or 3rd year with a similar priced one
two years from now cards similar to 5970 or 5990 will go for peanuts(read 5-6k)!! 

btw i just read somewhere that you ought to keep negative air pressure inside your cabby
so that the heat produced is immediately sucked up outside
something like:-
a very powerful 120mm fan as intake and less powerful 2-3 80mm fans as exhaust!
i may be terribly wrong about this
feel free to correct me 

how much does the corsair vs 1333mhz 4gb(2x2gb) cost now?
how much is the difference in its ddr2 version?(afaik there's no performance difference between ddr2 and ddr3)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2010)

@sourav, i feel that deal is a bad one. cause just giving a slow HDD more bandwidth won't make it fast. won't repeat the highway example. just know Sata II or traditional HDDs have there limit at 3Gbps. to achieve 6Gbps they'll need spin at lackluster speed. will blew up the HDD. so its just a Sata II with Sata III capabilities, i feel. plz correct me if i wrong.

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

about exhaust, one good ratio is 3:2. keep 3 fan as intake, 2 as exhaust. all at same size, same speed. also a little bit of common sense & pc will have good ventilation. & yes it'll follow your "negative air pressure" rule.


----------



## vwad (Jul 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @sourav, i feel that deal is a bad one. cause just giving a slow HDD more bandwidth won't make it fast. won't repeat the highway example. just know Sata II or traditional HDDs have there limit at 3Gbps. to achieve 6Gbps they'll need spin at lackluster speed. will blew up the HDD. so its just a Sata II with Sata III capabilities, i feel. plz correct me if i wrong.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------
> 
> about exhaust, one good ratio is 3:2. keep 3 fan as intake, 2 as exhaust. all at same size, same speed. also a little bit of common sense & pc will have good ventilation. & yes it'll follow your "negative air pressure" rule.



received ur courier sam ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2010)

vwad said:


> received ur courier sam ??



which courier? yes i received all 3 of my couriers. just left to buy is that extension. if i get it today, pics coming tonight.


----------



## vwad (Jul 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> which courier? yes i received all 3 of my couriers. just left to buy is that extension. if i get it today, pics coming tonight.



great same ones  waiting for pics, hope u get the cable soon, try hunting electronics shops


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 30, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^
> you ain't got to worry abt your cpu dude
> its friggin awesome!! :-O
> and make that 4 years if you manage to upgrade your graphics card in the 2nd or 3rd year with a similar priced one
> ...



4GB CORSAIR VS DDR3 1333 Mhz was Rs 6200 when i purchased in APRIL. Now its available @ Rs 5400


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2010)

vwad said:


> great same ones  waiting for pics, hope u get the cable soon, try hunting electronics shops



hunted a few shops today but in vain. will go to a local shop tomorrow & check if the guy there can offer any help. what a bad luck i got. a piece of cable stopping me start the PC.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^
> you ain't got to worry abt your cpu dude
> its friggin awesome!! :-O
> and make that 4 years if you manage to upgrade your graphics card in the 2nd or 3rd year with a similar priced one
> ...



Expect to pay around ~2.3k for 2GB 1333 MHz DDR3 from Transcend.

DDR2 and DDR3 has enough performance difference - though you need a core i7 with x58 mobo


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 31, 2010)

topgear said:


> Expect to pay around ~2.3k for 2GB 1333 MHz DDR3 from Transcend.
> 
> DDR2 and DDR3 has enough performance difference - though you need a core i7 with x58 mobo


is it advisable to go for transcend?
afaik their products aren't reliable


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ why so - never heard anything bad about it though your personal experience may vary.

If you too much worried about this brand then opt for Kingston - the price should be same


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 1, 2010)

^^
no actually i've heard transcend rams go bad once in a while like all other brands
but the replacement guarantee not being honored by dealers
and its also listed in "hardware not to buy" thread!

so you understand my concern 

afaik there's no difference in performance(ddr2 and ddr3) for amd athlon II or phenom II processors(isn't it?)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 1, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^
> afaik there's no difference in performance for amd athlon II or phenom II processors(isn't it?)



Buddy then why are Phenom II costlier than Athlon II ?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 1, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Buddy then why are Phenom II costlier than Athlon II ?


sorry my bad
i meant in between ddr2 and ddr3 with athlon II
or
ddr2 and ddr3 phenom II

i am asking the performance difference keeping the same proccy(either athlon else phenom) but changing the ram(ddr2 and ddr3)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 1, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> sorry my bad
> i meant in between ddr2 and ddr3 with athlon II
> or
> ddr2 and ddr3 phenom II
> ...



Check this 
DDR3 vs. DDR2. Is It Worth The Upgrade?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 1, 2010)

@pulser_swift thanks for the link


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2010)

@ *funkysourav* - DDR3 and DDR2 has performance difference even when you use a athlon II as the cpu and also do keep in mind that memory latecncy also plays a major role in memory performance.

Here's some good benchmarks :

AMD Phenom II – DDR2 vs. DDR3 Performance Introduction :: TweakTown USA Edition

DDR3 vs. DDR2 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

iXBT Labs - AMD Athlon II X4 620 Processor - Page 1: Introduction, testbeds


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

^^nice links


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2010)

If you are in South India, then this website would be better for you.

Its got prices of many various computer peripherals.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2010)

I know this website from 2006 though I don't frequently check it - the prices on this website seems to be a little bit steep

deltapage has better prices IMO


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 3, 2010)

wat is the price 1TB My Passport Essential SE 2.5 External Hard Drive.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 3, 2010)

seagate retails @ 10.2k +vat in kolkata...!!!! it may b cheap there...??


----------



## hit801 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Latest Prices!!!!*

Hi !

I want to upgrade my hard disk. which should I buy SATA or IDE my budget is 2000/- I my system is HP business desktop 6110 with 40 GB SATA hard disk.

thanks...


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2010)

^^SATA anyday...lol


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 5, 2010)

Please tell me a good mobo/procy compbo under 10-11k.  AMD preferred.

this will not be used for Gaming at all.

Mostly need for general use, DVD ripping, virtual machines, movie upscaling etc...

Thanx


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2010)

Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H + Athlon II X4 630/635 combo. go for a better mobo if you can include in your budget. this setup will cost you 9.5k. so you can go for 880G based motherboard from MSI/Biostar for ~6k.


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2010)

Some prices:
Palit GTX460 1GB Sonic=13.5k+4%
Palit GTX460 1GB Sonic Platinum=15k+4%
XFX HD5850 1GB=15.9k+4%
Glacialtech 80mm logic fan=135/-(incl VAT)

M.D Computers kolkata.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 5, 2010)

guys i am getting a 1tb hdd
cant decide on the brand though!!
seagate 1tb
wd green 1tb (black costs 4.6k)
samsung 1tb f3

which one would be best in terms of speed and reliability?
also please post the prices if you have them!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 5, 2010)

if its for storage then go with WD green, else you can go for WD black


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 5, 2010)

no no i dont intend to spend 4.6k on wd black
isn't wd blue available?
i want cheap storage plus good performance and reliability


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 5, 2010)

wd green or seagate @ 3.6K


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ samsung good too. just avoid the F2 & F3 Eco Greens.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2010)

@ *funkysourav* - My bet will be on seagate 1 TB 7200.12 series drive.

@ *tkin* - thanks for the price updates.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2010)

The price of coolermaster Elite 430 is Rs 2850+Vat(M.D computers).They  told me that the cabinet is ready to delivered.I am planning  to this  buy this cabinet next week.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *funkysourav* - My bet will be on seagate 1 TB 7200.12 series drive.
> 
> @ *tkin* - thanks for the price updates.





Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ samsung good too. just avoid the F2 & F3 Eco Greens.





pulsar_swift said:


> wd green or seagate @ 3.6K



thanks guys ,
will go for seagate 1 tb
p.s.
do they come box packed with manuals and recovery cds or something?
my old seagate 40gb packed a fully licensed data recovery cd with it..

another question 
the samsung b2030 isn't available with the dealer should i wait 
or get dell s2009w anyway

hoping to put full rig up and running by wednesday
will post pics soon


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 6, 2010)

desai_amogh said:


> Please tell me a good mobo/procy compbo under 10-11k.  AMD preferred.
> 
> this will not be used for Gaming at all.
> 
> ...





Sam.Shab said:


> Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H + Athlon II X4 630/635 combo. go for a better mobo if you can include in your budget. this setup will cost you 9.5k. so you can go for 880G based motherboard from MSI/Biostar for ~6k.




Hey thnx Sam.Shab !!

im now considering  AMD Athlon ll X4 635 +

MSI 880GMA-E45 AM3 or Biostar TA880G+ or Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3
as i need USB3 support to..

could you please tell me which one would be the best option (i mean value for money) 

is MSI better than the other 2??? 

also suggest a PSU, 2gb ram (1 stick), Cabinate.

total budget (i mean only mobo/procy ram, psu n cabyy) shud not go beyond 16-17k.  would be gr8 if its around 15 k   !!!

thanx a zillion in advance  !!

p.s : im not looking for dvd writer or HDD, monitor, etc (or anything else for that matter) at this moment.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ MSI is a better option than the Gigabyte. for Biostar not have much idea. if you find it cheaper than MSI, its a good one than. does it comes with USB 3.0? i not so sure about it.

ok or 15-17k:

Proccy: Athlon II X4 630/635 (look for price diff): 4.5-5k
Mobo: MSI 880GMA-E45: below 6k.
Ram: Kingston/Corsair/G.Skill 2Gb DDR3 value: ~2.5k
PSU: FSP Saga II 350W (if not planning for any graphics card or for entry level ones) or FSP Saga II 400W/Gigbabyte 460W: 1.5-2.1k
Cabinet: CM Elite 310 or anything which you like. personal choice: 1.5k or more.

Total: 16k-18.6k.

to get the setup for 15k, change motherboard from MSI to Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4k. its a good one & still far cheaper than other similar motherboards.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

c'mon guys
need some help choosing a headphone here!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/130595-headphones-gaming-listening-music.html
please help!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 6, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> thanks guys ,
> will go for seagate 1 tb
> p.s.
> do they come box packed with manuals and recovery cds or something?
> ...



box packing with discs is a remote history now, 7-8 yrs back they used to come like that, mine 20gb baby was one like that........


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> c'mon guys
> need some help choosing a headphone here!!
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/130595-headphones-gaming-listening-music.html
> please help!!



arey yaar nehru place se lele
intex:150 Rs
sony:250 Rs


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> thanks guys ,
> will go for seagate 1 tb
> p.s.
> do they come box packed with manuals and recovery cds or something?
> ...



Those were the box packed retail drives - they are available but will cost way more.

The drive you will get in the market is OEM drives packed in a anti static bag without any addons like screws, manual cd etc.

if you are interested check out seagate retail box HDD 

*i33.tinypic.com/53thq8.png

you will get these :

Barracuda® 3.5” internal hard drive	
Interface cable
Power adapter
Mounting screws
CD with software and	manual
Quick installation guide

Link



amartya87 said:


> The price of coolermaster Elite 430 is Rs 2850+Vat(M.D computers).They  told me that the cabinet is ready to delivered.I am planning  to this  buy this cabinet next week.



thanks a lot for this info but it's available online @ 2.7k - inclusive of all taxes and free shipping .


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ MSI is a better option than the Gigabyte. for Biostar not have much idea. if you find it cheaper than MSI, its a good one than. does it comes with USB 3.0? i not so sure about it.
> 
> ok or 15-17k:
> 
> ...



Thnx buddy !!  that helped big time !!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ my pleasure helping you out


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> Those were the box packed retail drives - they are available but will cost way more.
> 
> The drive you will get in the market is OEM drives packed in a anti static bag without any addons like screws, manual cd etc.
> 
> ...


thanks topgear for the info
but how much does the retail box cost over oem 1tb or 500gb?


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ I've no idea buddy about their availability and price.

If you can find one let us know the price 

---------- Post added at 04:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 AM ----------

BTW, bought :

a CM Elite 430 Cabinet @ 2850
1 120mm CM Blue LED Fan @ 480
2x 120mm CM non led fan @ 225 each


----------



## Neville Engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

Could anyone please refer me a good LCD under 7000Rs.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi friends.. Where can i buy Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H motherboard & for what price. Does it have sideport memory.?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

i think smc international. no. it doesn't have sideport. its just a GA-MA785GMT-UD2H, with the IGP changed from 785G to 880G. rest everything same.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 8, 2010)

guys purchased sunbeamtech cold cathode lights pair uv colour and red bubble lights frm lynx chandigargh @ 887 with vat and couriers charges..!!

but i ordered blue laser lights pair and blue bubble lights..??anyhow my cabby looks damm sexy with this and when ill add the gpu it will create a nice ambience and looks...!!! i hav to change my sigi again...??


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2010)

Arnab boss said:


> guys purchased sunbeamtech cold cathode lights pair uv colour and red bubble lights frm lynx chandigargh @ 887 with vat and couriers charges..!!
> 
> but i ordered blue laser lights pair and blue bubble lights..??anyhow my cabby looks damm sexy with this and when ill add the gpu it will create a nice ambience and looks...!!! i hav to change my sigi again...??


Nice purchase, show some pics.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2010)

^^which size?
dell 20" @6.5k


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2010)

Neville Engineer said:


> Could anyone please refer me a good LCD under 7000Rs.



My bet is on *BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD* LCD Monitor @ 7.5k


----------



## prvprv (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ +1 for BenQ22" G2220 FULL HD LCD
I own this and its a very nice monitor.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 9, 2010)

How much is the cost of Antec 902 Case? Its one of the best case I would consider in terms of heat flow and dust repelling. How much would it cost in Delhi and its availability in nehru place?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2010)

topgear said:


> My bet is on *BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD* LCD Monitor @ 7.5k



is there any smaller size of this model like 19" or 20" with full HD?


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2010)

there is other "HD" models but the resolution would not be HD ie 1920*1080.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Aug 10, 2010)

can sum1 get me a recent quote for the prices of wd 1tb black and green from nehru place or lamington road
Thanx


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2010)

Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> can sum1 get me a recent quote for the prices of wd 1tb black and green from nehru place or lamington road
> Thanx



Internal Hard Drives


----------



## rahul777 (Aug 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> is there any smaller size of this model like 19" or 20" with full HD?


 
 Benq G2020HD is a full HD monitor You may verify from the BENQ website. I don't know about the availability though.:C_lol:


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2010)

its not full HD. its only HD. its resolution is 1600X900. which falls in HD resolution territory.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

full hd resolution starts at 1900 x *** if i'm not wrong

so that means there's no contendor in the size bracket i mentioned


----------



## itisravishankar (Aug 11, 2010)

Is MSI P55A-G55 motherboard available in India and at what price? It has USB 3.0, SATA 6Gbps and 2xPCIe and its US price is only $125!

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------

And what about ASUS P7P55D-E LX?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 11, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> full hd resolution starts at 1900 x *** if i'm not wrong
> 
> so that means there's no contendor in the size bracket i mentioned



yep 1900x1080 is full HD .


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2010)

BiG News :

*Intel Core i7 920 @ 12.8k*


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the current price of Zotac GT 240 AMP! Edition 512MB  DDR5 and Zotac 9600GT Eco 512MB DDR3 ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2010)

^^i heard it was a lil below 5.5k .but it was months ago


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2010)

Still over priced...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 12, 2010)

which external hdd is more reliable? toshiba or seagate or wd or transcend, 500gb portable is the need.


/offtopic - not able to open new thread- message is too short bug is active.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2010)

I trust Seagate most but you can try Transcend as well - heard they have some rugged drives - though the performance is a little bit slower.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 13, 2010)

thinking of going for seagate one.........


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

[GO] PreOrder - PALIT GTX 460 768MB DDR5 @ 10750/- NOW GRAB THIS !!

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

[GO] PreOrder - PALIT GTX 460 2 GB DDR5 Sonic Editon - Fastest GTX 460 in The World

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------

[GO] Point of View GTX 460 768MB @ Rs. 11000 + Shipping | 3 year warranty

Point of View GeForce GTX 460 1GB PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2010)

No more Palit pls...

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




azaad_shri75 said:


> /offtopic - not able to open new thread- message is too short bug is active.


Im facing this problem too...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

that palit is a strict NO NO even if available for 4digit price. a room heater cost much less.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 13, 2010)

ichi said:


> [GO] PreOrder - PALIT GTX 460 768MB DDR5 @ 10750/- NOW GRAB THIS !!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...


palit is getting rid of old stock room heaters at giveaway prices!!
i will consider buying one only from Gigabyte, Msi(hawk) or Zotac,
else HD5770 is the way to go for me,
10% less performance,20% less heat,100%less headache


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

How is this Point Of View ? Its a dutch company....any reviews abt the cards ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2010)

how much is the price of BenQ V2200H monitor????


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> how much is the price of BenQ V2200H monitor????



it should be around 13.5-14k.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> palit is getting rid of old stock room heaters at giveaway prices!!
> i will consider buying one only from Gigabyte, Msi(hawk) or Zotac,
> else HD5770 is the way to go for me,
> 10% less performance,20% less heat,100%less headache


Yeah, but add 100% more headache if you get a faulty card and try to OC 
Stay away from all gpus this year, wait for the dust to settle and get a nice GTX460(from msi if possible).


----------



## Tenida (Aug 14, 2010)

Do think i will get the card replaced??4th October 2010 my warranty will be over.Rashi should agree that it is overheated they will receive or not??Guys do u knows about rashi Kolkata. Earlier my friend gets xfx gt9400 512 mb ddr2 instead of 8600 gt.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Do think i will get the card replaced??4th October 2010 my warranty will be over.Rashi should agree that it is overheated they will receive or not??Guys do u knows about rashi Kolkata. Earlier my friend gets xfx gt9400 512 mb ddr2 instead of 8600 gt.


Yes, you can apply for warranty but no guarranty on what you will get in return, tell them its crashing in high end games like crysis etc and becoming very hot, they'll take it.

PS: They replaced two of my friend's 8800GT with a proper 8800GT but no guarantees,  I've seen in many forums that they screw a lot with rma, here's one guy from our forum who is currently suffering due to rashi(psychosocial) but since your card is failing, having a card is better than having none right? Maybe you can later sell it for 1-2k and get a new one. Do it before warranty goes out. If they give you too much trouble try mailing their boss in mumbai, I've heard that it helped a lot of people.

Usual rma time is 3 weeks, but may take longer,if you're lucky they may give you a 9600GT


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 15, 2010)

Seriously whats wrong with card this year?
HD 5670 1 GB also flickers sometimes...otherwise OK,,,But why Flicker?
Is this year all the cards are bad?


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2010)

SOrry guys, not too active these days. I'm prepping for JEE and AIEEE, keeping me eaten up all the time...

*UPDATE*


> *Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 9.5k*





> *
> Palit GTX 460 1GB GDDR5 SONIC PLATINUM @ 15.2k** - 800MHZ
> *Palit GTX 460 1GB GDDR5 SONIC @ 14.4k
> 
> ...





> *Corsair Hydro Series H50 @ 4.4k - SWEET*





> *Core i7 980X 3.33GHz @ 50k*
> 
> *Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.8k - - YESSS - Soon i7 950 3.06GHz same price!!!!*
> *Core i7 870 2.8GHz @ Rs. 13.8K*
> ...





> *Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6k - Sexy beast*



Phew, that was big.....


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^
well i will say this
Comp@ddict you've been a gem to the thinkdigit forums
i know there have been many people saying this,
but this thread helped me a lot in making good decisions!!
and you've continued this since 2008,
a big THANK YOU 
You rock!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2010)

@compaddict
nice update compaddict
i know jee and aieee gulps a lot of time


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^

Great work buddy !
Best of luck for ur xams !
regards
fatalcore


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2010)

GZ..........


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> SOrry guys, not too active these days. I'm prepping for JEE and AIEEE, keeping me eaten up all the time...
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Phew, that was big.....



good to see you back after a long time 

BTW, *core i7 920 is available @ 12.8k*

best wishes for your JEE and AIEEE.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

some latest prices at SMC

athlon II x4 635-*5k*
phenom II x2 555 BE-*5k*
phenom II x6 1090t -*14k*

MSI 880gma e45-*5.8k*
MSI 890gx-*7.2k*

MSI hd 5770-*9k*
MSI hd 5770 hawk-*9.5k*
MSI gtx 460 768mb-*13k(i know....)*

CM elite 430-*2.6k*
CM 690-*4.4k* 

CM gx 550W/650W/750W-*4.4k/5.4k/6.4k*

dell 22" full hd wide-*9k*
dell 20"-*6.5k*(which is not available)

NOTE:the stated prices may differ by a lil amount


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2010)

@comp@ddict, thanks for the update. keep up your good work. also all the best for the entrance exams.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:
			
		

> dell 20"-6.5k(which is not available)



not available!!!
i guess i will have to make do with samsung B2030 then


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ MSI is a better option than the Gigabyte. for Biostar not have much idea. if you find it cheaper than MSI, its a good one than. does it comes with USB 3.0? i not so sure about it.
> 
> ok or 15-17k:
> 
> ...



Im so disapointed man.....

i finalised this over the weekend :

Proccy: Athlon II X4 630/635 (look for price diff): 4.5-5k
Mobo: MSI 880GMA-E45: below 6k.
Ram: Corsair/G.Skill 2Gb DDR3 value: ~2.5k
PSU: Gigbabyte 460W: 1.5-2.1k
Cabinet: anyone with couple of fans and looks decent...
UPS: APC 550VA....


I nicely printed all this... n happily went to DCC (stands for Data Care Center, Pune) .. supposed to be the biggest store in pune for computer Hardware, branded lappys n all kinda computer stuff...

those jerks there dint know what MSI is........ dont sell corsair n never heard of G-Skill... and gigabyte PSU's are very sad so they dont sell it...

on top of all this.. the sales guy gave me a weird look for this list as though i have come from Mars to shop these weird gizmos ........ 

I also checked digit community chapter thingy.. but nothing for Pune...

Now!
Anybody here from Pune and can tell me where i can find this stuff in Pune ???


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2010)

^^ thats bad. well a member here, Pulsar_Swift is from Pune too & got a descent system (almost all the parts that the DDC was not able to provide you). so you may contact him. or get it from Prime ABGB or IT wares (will need pay Octral tax though).


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> not available!!!
> i guess i will have to make do with samsung B2030 then



u can order it online
they will make sure u get one

sounds awkward to me


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2010)

@desai_amogh-Its so sad that you didn't find your peripherals.Search for  other shops thats store those computers hardware if nothing happens go  for online like prime ABGB, itwares or smcinternational as stated by  sam.shab


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2010)

Zotac GeForce 9600 GT 1GB DDR-3 @ 4.8k
*Zotac GeForce 9600GT DDR3 512MB DDR3 Eco @ 3.6k*

*ZOTAC GeForce GT 240 512MB DDR5 @ 4.6k* - Performs better
ZOTAC GeForce GT 240 1GB DDR3 @ 4.6k

Zotac Geforce GTX460 768MB DDR-5 @ 10.9k
*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 1GB DDR-5 @ 12.7k*

Zotac GeForce 9800GT 1GB DDR-3 @ 5.9k

Palit GF GTS250 512MB DDR-3 @ 6.2k


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2010)

desai_amogh said:


> Now!
> Anybody here from Pune and can tell me where i can find this stuff in Pune ???



There is only one store where I used to get best deals and further they have wide range of hardwares.

S Tech computers, below is the google map link. Try there.

Google Maps


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

topgear said:


> Zotac GeForce 9600 GT 1GB DDR-3 @ 4.8k
> *Zotac GeForce 9600GT DDR3 512MB DDR3 Eco @ 3.6k*
> 
> *ZOTAC GeForce GT 240 512MB DDR5 @ 4.6k* - Performs better
> ...



gt 240 @ 4.6k is a nice  deal for those who are in sub 5k budget

and never thought that once costing hell lot of money 9800gt will drop down to this price range
it still give deadly performance


----------



## deep92 (Aug 17, 2010)

Can Anybody tell me the latest prices of corsair 550w & coolermasters extreme power 600w prices. are vip & zebronics psu's are good.NEHRU PLACE
thank you.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

deep92 said:


> Can Anybody tell me the latest prices of corsair 550w & coolermasters extreme power 600w prices. are vip & zebronics psu's are good.NEHRU PLACE
> thank you.



vx 550W costs around 4.7k
and dont go for Cooler master extreme PSUs
they are just not efficient at all
also same goes for vip and zebronics
whats ur budget anyways?
and if u could mention ur PC config it would be nice

the trusted brands are
1>corsair
2>cooler master(excluding extreme series)
3>seasonic
4>antec
5>tagan
6>thermaltake
7>FSP

NOTE:this is *not* a kind of rankings at all


----------



## deep92 (Aug 17, 2010)

MSI 870-G45 AM3(if available in nehru place) 
AMD Phenom II X4 945
2GB DDR3 Memory
500GB Seagate SATA
cooler master elite 310
Nvidia gts 250
DVD ROM(any Brand)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

deep92 said:


> MSI 870-G45 AM3(if available in nehru place)
> AMD Phenom II X4 945
> 2GB DDR3 Memory
> 500GB Seagate SATA
> ...



i dont think the board u mentioned is available
870 is only available with ASUS which costs the same as 880g MSI/Gigabyte
so better to take that

also better to take HD 5750 available at 7.7k along with gigabyte 460W available at 2.6k


----------



## deep92 (Aug 17, 2010)

My budget is around 20000.as i am still waiting to buy a new computer i wanted to enquire abt the prices.i'll buy the new computer in around 1 month.And i also wanted to sell my p4(5 years old)-not seliing right now.
880g is good board.how much would it cost me?
i thought of sticking with gts 250 as i need physx and its a bit more powerful than 5750 and also costs less.

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

and i also calculated wattage requirements for the pc above and it said 545W so i wanted a psu of 550W or greater.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2010)

topgear said:


> *Zotac GeForce 9600GT DDR3 512MB DDR3 Eco @ 3.6k*


Can I get it locally @3.6K ?

If,YES,pls tell me the shop name.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2010)

deep92 said:


> i also calculated wattage requirements for the pc above and it said 545W so i wanted a psu of 550W or greater.



 how did you calculated that? even running 2*GTS250 in SLI that figure will be at horizon. 3 may try touch that figure under full load, but i doubt. a Corsair VX450W or Seasonic S12-II 430W will easily handle your rig.

also the config you gave, will easily cost you above 30k. so change the rig's config to:

Phenom II X6 1055T @ 10.5k
Gigabyte GA 880GM-UD2H (please check the model no) @ 4.5k
4Gb DDR3 from G.Skill @ 5k
WDC 500Gb Blue @ 2k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Palit/Zotac GTS250 512Mb @ 6.5k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
--------------------------------------------------------------
TOTAL: 33.5k. 

if your use is gaming, change the processor to Athlon II X4 635 & graphics card to HD5770. else if you going do some rendering or some animation stuff, keep it as i gave.

PS: i not sure but i think your use is gaming as you told you need PhysX.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 17, 2010)

i see lotsa good reviews abt primeabgb n itwares around here.. I havent done much of online shoppin ...
can u guys tell me how are the octroi charges like??  mumbai to Pune ???  (dont have a clue how it works and is is based on place...)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

deep92 said:


> My budget is around 20000.as i am still waiting to buy a new computer i wanted to enquire abt the prices.i'll buy the new computer in around 1 month.And i also wanted to sell my p4(5 years old)-not seliing right now.
> 880g is good board.how much would it cost me?
> i thought of sticking with gts 250 as i need physx and its a bit more powerful than 5750 and also costs less.
> 
> ...



880gma costs 5.7k

5750 is almost the same/better than gts 250
and it will consume a lot less power
check ur power requirements with 5750


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Can I get it locally @3.6K ?
> 
> If,YES,pls tell me the shop name.



that may not be available but if you are interested you can order it from lynx-india.


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 18, 2010)

What's the price of LG or LITEon dvd writer? I've heard prices being  mentioned from 900 to 1400rs. 
Should I get SATA or IDE? Also who has the better service /warranty in  Mumbai.

Will buy from a local shop.


Btw-I keep getting a posting error that my message is blank. Anyone else?


----------



## prvprv (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ I bought a LG SATA dvd writer for 850/- last saturday. Its an OEM version. (not boxed). but a dvd writer with light scribe technology will cost a 200 rupees more.


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 18, 2010)

prvprv said:


> ^^ I bought a LG SATA dvd writer for 850/- last saturday. Its an OEM version. (not boxed). but a dvd writer with light scribe technology will cost a 200 rupees more.



Lightscribe is just extra benefit. I don't need it. (It's for making design on the disc right?)

What do you mean it comes without a box? No warranty/bill either? How much is boxed one.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 18, 2010)

desai_amogh said:


> i see lotsa good reviews abt primeabgb n itwares around here.. I havent done much of online shoppin ...
> can u guys tell me how are the octroi charges like??  mumbai to Pune ???  (dont have a clue how it works and is is based on place...)



sorry to bump this guys... but i seriosly need to get a system... any inputs on this???


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

^^Did u check out my reply ?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1273813-post2480.html


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Yeah I did.. and called them too (thts S'tech).. i sent them a mail  with parts list.. asking for an estimate.. and still waiting for a  reply...  i did tht with other stores too.. and havent received a  resp... so i think i can better go online and buy it if it doesnt cost  me extra.. (as most of the service centers are based in pune too... so i  dont need to worry abt the service anyways... lol)


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

^^better go there and ask as no one except online dealers reply to emails.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 19, 2010)

Finally got a reply from S'tech today !! 

Herez their quote for me

AMD Athlon ll X4 635 Processor - Price--------Rs 5200

RAM 2GB DDR3 - Kingston - Price-----Rs 2500
                                Transcend - Price---------Rs 2500
                                Corsair - Price: ---------Rs 2700
                                G-Skill-Price---------Rs 2800

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3 Motherboard - Price:---------Rs  5800
*Asus M4A87TD/USB3 Motherboard - Price-----------Rs8200
                         MSI 890GMA-E65 AM3 - Price---------Rs 7900*
                         Biostar TA880G+ - Price: --------Rs 7700

isnt those Mobbos way too expensive than they should be???

can somebody clarify how Octroi charges would be calculated (or if they will be atall charged??) if i buy this stuff off the internet ??


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2010)

^^lol

I used to quote the current prices and then they lower down after confirming over phone. 

Anyway your choice !

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

octroi is 5%


----------



## nirmalkumar (Aug 19, 2010)

thank u. You posted exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 19, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> Lightscribe is just extra benefit. I don't need it. (It's for making design on the disc right?)
> 
> What do you mean it comes without a box? No warranty/bill either? How much is boxed one.



You will get 1 year warranty, bill, and a 1 CD containing drivers and some software.

this is oem
*cgi.ebay.in/NEW-LG-DVD-RW-22X-SATA...546522858?pt=IN_CD_DVD_Drives_1#ht_1387wt_793

this is boxed
*cgi.ebay.in/Brand-New-LG-22x-Super...682084960?pt=IN_CD_DVD_Drives_1#ht_2049wt_880


----------



## maddu5731 (Aug 20, 2010)

MSI NF980-G65 sli
MSI NF750-G55 sli

are the above mentioned motherboards available in Nehru Place? if yes, at what price?

pls reply soon, thnx in advance


----------



## adithestar (Aug 20, 2010)

thnkss bro


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 20, 2010)

i need to buy 2x120mm intake fans (non led)(250 bucks per piece)
from any good company..
but my dealer says only cm led ones@500 per piece available
what do i do?
please suggest alternatives


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 20, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i need to buy 2x120mm intake fans (non led)(250 bucks per piece)
> from any good company..
> but my dealer says only cm led ones@500 per piece available
> what do i do?
> please suggest alternatives



u can get CM 120mm non led 1200rpm fans @235 per piece.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunbeam IC-VM-BK VentMax Cabinate
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Sunbeam+VentMax+Black+ATX+Mid+Tower+ATX+Cabinet+(IC-VM-BK)_C5P8116.html
came across this cabby in Primeabgb
do you guys think it is a good deal?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 20, 2010)

yep the cabinet's deal looks ok.


----------



## I_no (Aug 20, 2010)

MSI N 460 GTX CYCLONE @ 13,625/-


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Sunbeam IC-VM-BK VentMax Cabinate
> *www.theitdepot.com/details-Sunbeam+VentMax+Black+ATX+Mid+Tower+ATX+Cabinet+(IC-VM-BK)_C5P8116.html
> came across this cabby in Primeabgb
> do you guys think it is a good deal?



looks pretty good to me
u can buy this 
i dont think i will have any issues
the best thing is that u are getting enough fans


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Sunbeam IC-VM-BK VentMax Cabinate
> *www.theitdepot.com/details-Sunbeam+VentMax+Black+ATX+Mid+Tower+ATX+Cabinet+(IC-VM-BK)_C5P8116.html
> came across this cabby in Primeabgb
> do you guys think it is a good deal?



That's a nice one but it's has some pros and cons.

pros :

Cabinet has provision for upto 6 fans.
Cabinet comes with 5 fans included.
You can install long gfx card.
Bottom intake fan has dust filter.
Cpu coolers backplate can be rmoved without removing the mobo from the cabinet.

Cons :

Cabinet does not supports very tall high end cpu coolers for eg. say a hyper 212+ ( 158mm )
The width is a little bit less only 180mm.
The rear only has provison for 1x 80mm fan but it would be better it it was 120mm.
Don't comes with transparent side panel.

overall at just 2.4k and with all those 5 fans included this cabinet is a very good choice but if you are planning to use cpu coolers more than 155 mm then you should better look for another cabby.

---------- Post added at 04:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 AM ----------




funkysourav said:


> i need to buy 2x120mm intake fans (non led)(250 bucks per piece)
> from any good company..
> but my dealer says only cm led ones@500 per piece available
> what do i do?
> please suggest alternatives



try to find glacialtech 120mm 4 color led 2000 RPM fans - they should cost you Rs. 250 each.


----------



## maddu5731 (Aug 21, 2010)

Guyz please reply to post# 2503 
are those mobo's available in india...?
please reply soon...

thnx in advance


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2010)

On 18 th Aug bought :

AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 4.4k
Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H @ 4k

from Vedant

*BTW, guys check out my new rigs pic*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...lite-430-discussion-thread-2.html#post1275153

*check out my OC *
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussio...dmark-vantage-results-here-2.html#post1275154


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 22, 2010)

@all
guys 
are the prices quoted by COMP@ddict at the start of this thread inclusive or exclusive of tax?

the dealers are quoting 100-150 bucks for each piece of hardware plus tax!!

example


> Athlon II X4 635
> Comp@ddict's price- 4.8k
> Loacal Dealers' price-4.9k+taxes


and so the total cost of my rig is overshooting by almost 3k!!


----------



## adithestar (Aug 22, 2010)

well,, the prices do vary from dealer to dealer


----------



## bisant chettri (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Yar...
This Details are very useful to everyone..


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 22, 2010)

*@bisant chettri*
Welcome to the Thinkdigit forums!


Hello people!

Well,I am looking towards a new cpu+mobo+ram upgrade.....tentatively end 2010.
Plz dont say anything about the upcoming Intel refresh,LGA1155 and all that 
I already know.

I have deicied on the core i5 750/760 or the Core i7 860/870.

All I need is a good P55 board,preferably ATX.

Comments? Price? Availability in Kolkata?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 22, 2010)

I asked before about tax.
These r estimate price cos price varies place to place,shop to shop.


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 23, 2010)

People I got a quote from smc for the following.
 The pricing seems good. Please comment - 


AMD phenom ii x6 1055t – 10250/-
Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H – 4750/-
2*2 GB DDR3 1333MHz value RAM from G.skill or Kingston – 2300*2/-
WD caviar blue 500GB – 2000/-
Cooler Master Elite 430 – 2700/-
Logitech MX 518 Mouse – 1400 /-* Or *Razer Abasys -- 1400/-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 23, 2010)

the pricing is good..is it GM UD2H or GMA UD2H..confirm that


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 23, 2010)

I was thinking the same. I will ask them about it. Btw what abt the price of 1055t?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 23, 2010)

ya, 1055t is nicely priced..do confirm the mobo..suspicious


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> People I got a quote from smc for the following.
> The pricing seems good. Please comment -
> 
> 
> ...



good pricing .. make sure to buy 3 or 4 120mm fan for that CM Elite 430 cabby


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 24, 2010)

And guys,am thinking of buying a CM Hyper 212 Plus cooler(not the fan bracket one )...Model no: RRB10212PGP
Its available @1900+tax....

What I want to knw,will it be compatible wth future sockets?The like of LGA1155 and AMDs new socket for the bulldozer chip? Will it be a good investment now?

Sorry for posting twice,jus wanted to bring my q to most no of eyeballs!!


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 24, 2010)

the bulldozer will be on the AM3 itself, so yes. The LGA 1155 is suppose to have same kind of socket as well, have a look at this image in this article to compare the two chips, but wait for the experts to comment.

LGA 1155/2011


----------



## Pompy (Aug 25, 2010)

Guys ,
 Anyone Can Take The rates on Lynx-India website by clicking here  ->  *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?ukey=pricelist


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 25, 2010)

^^^^
advertising your own site in TDF is illegal Mr.Amarbir
Kindly remove the post to avoid breaking any rules


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2010)

^^Apparently he is the wise webmaster...lol


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 26, 2010)

Guys it seems my mobo has gone kaput. 
Which is the cheapest mobo I can go for ? 

config:
AMD X2 4000+
1Gb ddr2 ram
ASUS m2a-mx mobo (now dead)


----------



## Pompy (Aug 29, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^^
> advertising your own site in TDF is illegal Mr.Amarbir
> Kindly remove the post to avoid breaking any rules



Sir ,
 Many of You Buy From All of us sometimes its me sometimes its others othertimes,I am trying my best to Send And make it simpler to get a list .I do Not have any intensions otherwise ,You migh see only once in a bluemoon i come to TDF and That too this thread mostly and post the same .Would Like to Inform that We are Aggressive Since Yesterday Of Ebay also .If You Scroll Via This Thread At Some Point of the time all the website webmasters have posted thier pricing update .In My case i have a system and i explained ,Its a Huge Huge List so please have patience .


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay guys, i am finally making the purchase of my gaming rig
without the HD5770 hawk(have to wait for it a few days)

My question is should there be an individual  bill for every single component?
or 
one big bill listing every part and their serial numbers ?

which one would be better if i need to claim RMA in future?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ sincerely i dunno
may be separate bill for each component will work

and from where r u buying all the stuff?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^
local dealer!!

i couldn't get the stuff sourced from KOLKATA as the transportation charges would be stellar
any way i think i am being overcharged by 1-2k at max
whereas if i bought the parts in kolkata i would've saved 2k , but incurred 3k-4k extra charges for travelling and staying etc
so i had to make do with local dealer!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

^^are all the parts available ?

good luck anyways


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

everything except Biostar mobos(went for gig 785gmtus2h) and Hawk(have to wait ,what else?)
my config is 
Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz			 	@4.825	
Gigabyte 785GMT US2H			 	@4.700
Corsair 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 	 	@4.700
Cooler Master Elite 310 				@1.675
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB	 	@2.000
LG 22x DVD					        @1.050
Samsung B2030 					@6.500
Corsair VX450					@4.100
Msi Hawk HD5770 1GB GDDR5			@9.600 
APC 650VA					@3.000

Total Price		
42150(dealer price)		
43836(after taxes)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

^^the pricing is good if it really includes taxes
only VX 450 is priced a bit high
a balanced rig


----------



## I_no (Aug 30, 2010)

Guys, I want to use an internal 5.5" drive as an external drive. How much would an enclosure cost and is there some other way (and cheaper too) to do the same.
P.S. I will be buying the enclosure from nehru place only.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

looks like the TDF format has undergone a minor facelift
but still no change in page loading time
TDF has unfortunately made the reputation of having
slowest page loading time compared to all other Indian tech forums


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2010)

@sourav, that pricing is really good. yes the VX450W is a bit high. but other than that all other pricing comparable or better than all online shops. good luck. get 1 bill. separate bill will do no good. 

also fill your cabby with as many fans as you can. preferably add 2 more. 2 intake, 1 exhaust (preinstalled).


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^
@Sam.Shab,@Piyush
and everyone else

the prices are all without tax
what do you think of the total price quoted?(with taxes and all Rs.43,836)

Hmm i think i will get 1 bill with all serial numbers noted at required places

yes i am going to install 2x120mm fans(200-250 bucks each)from cooler master non led

taking the non side-panel cm310(it will save 300 bucks maybe)

i figured side panels look good but i will get bored eventually
and besides i am not planning any *BLING!!BLING!! lights for side panel glory*
the money saved will go towards the charity of 2x120mm fans mentioned above!!

p.s.
unfortunately HAWK is not available now
will have to wait a few days
does anyone have any good games in mind to play on HD4200 IGP?
like Half life 2(will this run?), Doom 3, Witcher, some strategy games(after 2004)


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 30, 2010)

Got these quotes from smc today.... These are parts that I coudn't get in Bombay(Or were more expensive)

Biostar TA785G3 HD- NA
GIGABYTE GA-MA785GMT-US2H- Rs.4600
GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H- Rs.4750
MSI 785GM-E51- Rs.4200

Gskill Ripjaws 1333 ddr3 Rs.5250
Non-ripjaws Gskill 1333/1600 mhz 4gb kit- Rs.4800/NA

Athlon II x3 440- Rs.3850

And from Prime:
Gskill ddr3 1600mhz ripjaws 4gbkit F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL- 5300/- 
Corsair XMS3 ddr3 1333mhz 4gbkit TW3X4G1333C9G- 5200/-

Do these big retailer negotiate prices ? Or is it final?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ looks to be final. also prices looks good.

@sourav, these are the prices i think is good (with tax)

Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz ---> 4.9k
Gigabyte 785GMT US2H ---> 4.5k
Corsair 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 ---> 5k
Cooler Master Elite 310 ---> 1.6k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB ---> 2k
LG 22x DVD ---> 1k
Samsung B2030 ---> 6.5k
Corsair VX450 ---> 3.7k
Msi Hawk HD5770 1GB GDDR5 ---> 9.8k
APC 650VA	 ---> 3k

TOTAL: 42k. so i feel you paying ~1.8k more. ask dealer assemble PC for 43k. than it'll be a better value. though 800 bucks not make much of a difference but looks nice.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 30, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> Got these quotes from smc today.... These are parts that I coudn't get in Bombay(Or were more expensive)
> 
> Biostar TA785G3 HD- NA
> GIGABYTE GA-MA785GMT-US2H- Rs.4600
> ...




--> Any idea about the price of Corsair XMS3 ddr3 1600mhz 4gb kit ??

--> Gskill ddr3 1600mhz ripjaws 4gbkit available at SMC ?????


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

ddr2 kit no more avb at smc
although u can buy from shops around it llike 
RR systems
Cost to Cost

DDR3 kit is avb at SMC 
GSkill 4gb 1600@6k


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 30, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> --> Any idea about the price of Corsair XMS3 ddr2 1600mhz 4gb kit ??
> 
> --> Gskill ddr3 1600mhz ripjaws 4gbkit available at SMC ?????


Smc:
Corsair xms3 ddr3 1600mhz 4gb kit-5600rs (Assuming you meant ddr3)

Gskill Ripjaws1600mhz 4gb kit-5900rs


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ddr2 kit no more avb at smc
> although u can buy from shops around it llike
> RR systems
> Cost to Cost



baba he mean DDR3. which DDR2 brand or series or piece is clocked at 1600Mhz?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

offtopic 
why does everyone call Piyush "Baba"?


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ddr2 kit no more avb at smc
> although u can buy from shops around it llike
> RR systems
> Cost to Cost
> ...




Actually...it was not avail. on Saturday....therefore, they sent me Corsair RAM again (replaced the old corsair).

If its avail..I will ask for Gskill (what I actually demanded and paid for)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> offtopic
> why does everyone call Piyush "Baba"?



cause hes a "baba".


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> cause hes a "baba".


uh huh
need a better explanation than that


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^
> @Sam.Shab,@Piyush
> and everyone else
> 
> ...





funkysourav said:


> uh huh
> need a better explanation than that



His nickname maybe .. 

You can try Company of heroes, Call of Duty 4, 5 and 6 etc. and yes HL2 will run on HD4200 IGP.

BTw, if you can buy those expensive LED bling bling CM fans as they rotates at 2000 RPM and the air flow is 90 CFM as compared to those cheap 200-250 bucks 120MM fans which rotates at 1200 RPM and the air flow is 45 CFM though for the first one expect to pay Rs. 450-480.


----------



## arghya139 (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone live in kolkata here? I will be buying a new one, need help from him abt config & pricing


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 31, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @sourav, that pricing is really good. yes the VX450W is a bit high. but other than that all other pricing comparable or better than all online shops. good luck. get 1 bill. separate bill will do no good.
> 
> also fill your cabby with as many fans as you can. preferably add 2 more. 2 intake, 1 exhaust (preinstalled).



Out of curiosity Sam....why would seperate bills do no good? I was considering asking for seperate bills till I read this post. Do you mean seperate bills would be an inconvenience to maintain/keep?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2010)

yes i mean that. theres every chance of a bill disappearing if not kept carefully. also 1 or 10 bill. its same. also the shopkeeper mayn't be willing give separate bills for every part of PC.


----------



## himanshu.aset (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Latest Hardware Prices!!!!*

please suggest me a good cpu configuration .....i can spend 25000 rs. maximum...!!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes i mean that. theres every chance of a bill disappearing if not kept carefully. also 1 or 10 bill. its same. *also the shopkeeper mayn't be willing give separate bills for every part of PC.*



this is a good point and most of them are not really willing to do so.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> baba he mean DDR3. which DDR2 brand or series or piece is clocked at 1600Mhz?



i didnt say ddr2 1600
i jjust recommended him shops where he can get dde3 1600
and ddr2 ram(no speed here)

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------




funkysourav said:


> uh huh
> need a better explanation than that



even i dunno 
but it doesnt sounds bad
they just like to pull my leg
i call sam ->sammy
jas->jassi

do u want to let me assign u a new name?

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------




himanshu.aset said:


> please suggest me a good cpu configuration .....i can spend 25000 rs. maximum...!!!



moving this question to a better thread will do help
and do fill the template of questions to ease up things


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 1, 2010)

Piyush said:
			
		

> do u want to let me assign u a new name?


No No my user name is bad enough
save yourself the trouble


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> No No my user name is bad enough
> save yourself the trouble





so whats the latest news about ur rig?


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 1, 2010)

Coming up today afternoon 
Sans the Gpu(i am waiting, waiting, still waiting, Move your Ass MSI!!!)

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------

Here's some interesting news


> The second creation from PowerColor that caught our eye is their HD 5770 Evolution, a graphics cardwith a Lucid Hydra Engine chip on board, *which allows it to be paired with any other ATI or NVIDIA graphics card.*


techPowerUp! News :: PowerColor HD 5770 Evolution Pairs with Any Other Card
PowerColor Preps NVIDIA-Compatible ATI Radeon HD 5770 - Softpedia


----------



## RaptorX (Sep 1, 2010)

Took a little trip to lamington road today to find out actual prices with vat(a little bargaining was done as well) :

*Prime* 

Corsair xms3 ddr3 1333mhz 4gb kit-5100/- (Itwares offered 1600mhz for 5200/-)
Ripjaws ddr3 1600mhz 4gb kit-5300/-
Coolermaster Elite 430-2650/- (This and the gamma are in shortage)
Lg Oem dvd writer-950/-
VX 450-3500/-
Seagate 500gb-1900/-

Wd Caviar blue-Not one shop I visited had this!

Biggest problem was getting a good price for mobo+Proccy (No one had biostar 785)

Mccan Infosys:Gigabyte 785gmt us2h-4650/-
                    Gigabyte 880Gm ud2h-5300/-
                    Athlon II x4 635-4950/-

*Prime* agreed to give X4 635(c3 revision)+ 880gm ud2h for 9950/- *IF* I get most of my stuff from them. Still feels too high. 
They gave an alternative of MSI 785gm-E51 for 4150/-(I'm considering this since the 2 gigabyte boards prices are high.Thoughts?)

It hub: Athlon II x4 635-4850/-
          Corsair xms3 ddr3 1333mhz 4gb kit-5050/-

Extra : On another tech forum came across a deal for 
996768 - SILVERLINE 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-10666 9-9-9-24 STILETTO -4800/-
Looks interesting. Don't know much about mushkin.

Hope this helps.Thoughts on prices?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

i went to SMC andgot some latest prices 

GIGABYTE 785g usb2-4300
DDR3 1333 2gb kingston-2250 
athlon x4 630-5400
athlon x4 635-5900
MSI 880g e45-5600 
CM elite 430-2500 
WD blue /Seagatte 500gb-1900
GSKILL ripjaws 4gb 1600mhz kit -5500


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2010)

Fresh Quotes from Prime ABGB;

1) Linksys Wi-Fi PCI Card: Rs.1200/-
2) Belkin Wi-Fi PCI Card : Rs.750/-
3) Western Digital 500GB HDD : Rs.1900/-
4) Western Digital 1TB HDD : Rs.3150/-
5) Sandisk 8GB Extreme Class 6 SD Card : Rs.1700/-
6) Sandisk 16GB Class 4 SD Card : Rs.1650/-

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




funkysourav said:


> Coming up today afternoon
> Sans the Gpu(i am waiting, waiting, still waiting, Move your Ass MSI!!!)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> ...



That's really interesting. Atleast this will benefit buyers who are torn between Nvidia & Ati.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ this news was leaked long ago. PowerColor & MSI gave previews of graphics card & motherboard (870X) with Lucid Hydra on-board. hope that card isn't priced as that of HD5850.


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ this news was leaked long ago. PowerColor & MSI gave previews of graphics card & motherboard (870X) with Lucid Hydra on-board. hope that card isn't priced as that of HD5850.


Hydra is total failure, look at the reviews, its a disaster, the overhead is way too much, 1156 boards will start to show choking due to lack of available bandwidth, stick to sli/cf.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Coming up today afternoon
> Sans the Gpu(i am waiting, waiting, still waiting, Move your Ass MSI!!!)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> ...



that's a very interesting concept though I'm wondering about proper driver support.



piyush120290 said:


> i went to SMC andgot some latest prices
> 
> GIGABYTE 785g usb2-4300
> DDR3 1333 2gb kingston-2250
> ...



overpriced.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry it was
4400
4900


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> Don't know much about mushkin.



Mushkin, you can trust.


----------



## bisant chettri (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks bro.. Its really useful for all of the gaming freaks out here....
But the place where i stay sucks. I have to go siliguri to buy the products and some way in other they costs 1k to 2k more.. And even the premium level PSU, its impossible to find.
The graphic card.... oh man its more expensive.... This place really sucks.
A guy from Gangtok..


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2010)

bisant chettri said:


> Thanks bro.. Its really useful for all of the gaming freaks out here....
> But the place where i stay sucks. I have to go siliguri to buy the products and some way in other they costs 1k to 2k more.. And even the premium level PSU, its impossible to find.
> The graphic card.... oh man its more expensive.... This place really sucks.
> A guy from Gangtok..


Ok, a nice idea for you, come to kolkata by train, stay in a cheap hotel, get your gear, go back next day.

Train fare is about 500x2=1k
Hotel is 1kmax.

Total=2k

Price difference is over 3k for most products, a guy in maldah bought HD5850 for 21k, actual price is 16.5k.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> sorry it was
> 4400
> 4900



baba you too obsessed by gaming. stop gaming when you online in TDF. i know you minimize the game & write posts.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> baba you too obsessed by gaming. stop gaming when you online in TDF. i know you minimize the game & write posts.


how did u know ??


i was playing stalker right now


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> how did u know ??
> 
> 
> i was playing stalker right now



its habit of most gamers. me2. i played stalker but it turned out to be way too hard for me. also the crosshair went missing. even after multiple attempts unable bring the crosshair so have to remove the game. though the game was a good one. unique.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its habit of most gamers. me2. i played stalker but it turned out to be way too hard for me. also the crosshair went missing. even after multiple attempts unable bring the crosshair so have to remove the game. though the game was a good one. unique.



i can fix ur problem

in the game options there is an option to turn on/off "target distance"
turn it own 
will surely help
dont miss this game
i'm seriously recommending to u as a friend


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> in the game options there is an option to turn on/off "target distance"
> turn it own
> will surely help



Yeah turning target distance helps much.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2010)

^^i played around 25% of game by using "target distance" as a crosshair


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i can fix ur problem
> 
> in the game options there is an option to turn on/off "target distance"
> turn it own
> ...



after i finish Burnout Paradise, will shift to Stalker. playing a shooter game without crosshair isn't anything but really really tough.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 3, 2010)

@piyush
at what resolution are you running stalker?
wonder if my igp can handle it at 1280x****


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2010)

^^i played at 800x600 on GMA x3000


----------



## sasuke (Sep 3, 2010)

please quote the latest price of following original games nfs shift, gta 4 and crysis for pc


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2010)

@sammy
i liked those destruction races in burnout paradise but i didnt complete the game

@sourav
it can handle 1280 x*** on medium settings
i play at 1024 x***


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2010)

^^ i like everything except Marked Man. why the hell should i take the beating when i can wreck others cars. also hate that Stunt Race. failed to win any except a single one. Currently having a A Grade License. 8 more to go before getting a Burnout one


----------



## sasuke (Sep 4, 2010)

^^
^^

pls dont spam go and discuss in games section threads!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> baba you too obsessed by gaming. stop gaming when you online in TDF. i know you minimize the game & write posts.



please tell me also the way, because everytime i minimize COD world at war and next time i open it i get a blank screen....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 4, 2010)

sasuke said:


> ^^
> ^^
> 
> pls dont spam go and discuss in games section threads!!!!



IMO there is no harm in discussing sometimes....


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2010)

sasuke said:


> ^^
> ^^
> 
> pls dont spam go and discuss in games section threads!!!!



i never knew discussing other things in wrong thread known as spamming. anyway will continue in Gaming thread.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> please tell me also the way, because everytime i minimize COD world at war and next time i open it i get a blank screen....



for now i haven't played CODWaW. so can't tell exactly. i use Alt+Tab. or use a software, TaskSwitch XP. even if you using Win7/Vista.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 4, 2010)

hi guys...just returned from a wonderful holiday from Thailand...it was a great place and when i was in bangkok the city is awesome with high rise building and tonnes of flyovers...
i visited the it plaza where u will find all products regarding I.T. i was stunned at that 24 storied building as u will find everything in electronics and computers...the most i like was the lcd and plasma tvs and there prices... my uncle brought a 42 inch led tv frm samsung which is priced @1.71 lakhs in India he just paid 80k in indian currency over there..???

is int it amazing...???


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> please tell me also the way, because everytime i minimize COD world at war and next time i open it i get a blank screen....



basic ALT + TAB works for me

NOTE:all games doesn't include this "critical" feature


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2010)

*Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.05 k*
*Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500 GB @ 1.75K *


----------



## mathikutty (Sep 5, 2010)

i have 450 watts power supply with my pc.
my config is - athlonX2 250,500GB HDD,3GB RAM,Asus motherboard,512 mb GEOFORCE 8400GS graphics card.

The said power supply is came from ZEBRONICS BILJEE cabinet.

can i add one more HARD DISC(500gb as slave) without trouble?
power supply is enough?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep,u can add...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.05 k*
> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500 GB @ 1.75K *



prices are dropping like hell
its been only 2 months 
and Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500 GB came down to 1750 from 2050


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Sep 5, 2010)

^ which shop is selling for so less ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> ^ which shop is selling for so less ?



most shops i have seen sell for Rs1800+tax. Rs100+- is no big deal IMO


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

guys..help me here yaaar 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-discussions/131422-gaming-pc-50k.html


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

talktoanil said:


> guys..help me here yaaar
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-discussions/131422-gaming-pc-50k.html



welcome to TDF bro


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

sasuke said:


> ^^
> ^^
> 
> pls dont spam go and discuss in games section threads!!!!


A little bit of off-topic chat is always tolerable.


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> welcome to TDF bro



hey hi   i increased by budget


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> prices are dropping like hell
> its been only 2 months
> and Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500 GB came down to 1750 from 2050



yep prices are dropping and it's for good.

can install more and more games and store more data than ever in our rigs 



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> ^ which shop is selling for so less ?



The 500 GB price was from Vedant, Kolkata
The 1TB price was from Delta Peripherals, Chennai



rajan1311 said:


> most shops i have seen sell for Rs1800+tax. Rs100+- is no big deal IMO



Yep, price can be varied from place to place and like you said 100-150 bucks  is no big deal.


----------



## szk (Sep 7, 2010)

bought msi gtx460 1gds oc edition at rs 14,500,looks gr8


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 7, 2010)

I am unable to locate 500 GB WD Cavier Black in Kolkata, I only get quotes for the 1 TB version. Can anyone tell me the price and direct me to any reputed shop in Kolkata where I can get the 500 GB version?
By the way, currently I am using two 500 GB WD Cavier Green (rather slow) in RAID 0 mode. If I use two 1 TB Disks in RAID 0 and install my _*current *_Windows 7 System Image on that, will I be able to utilise the normal capacity of two 1 TB Disks in RAID 0, or will I see only the normal capacity of two 500 GB Disks in RAID 0?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2010)

I could not found WD Black or Sasung HDDs in Kolkata too.
Only Seagate is available.....
Even Hitachi was missing.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2010)

szk said:


> bought msi gtx460 1gds oc edition at rs 14,500,looks gr8



review dood !


----------



## pulsar_swift (Sep 8, 2010)

Arnab boss said:


> hi guys...just returned from a wonderful holiday from Thailand...it was a great place and when i was in bangkok the city is awesome with high rise building and tonnes of flyovers...
> i visited the it plaza where u will find all products regarding I.T. i was stunned at that 24 storied building as u will find everything in electronics and computers...the most i like was the lcd and plasma tvs and there prices... my uncle brought a 42 inch led tv frm samsung which is priced @1.71 lakhs in India he just paid 80k in indian currency over there..???
> 
> is int it amazing...???



Did he not pay customs in INDIA, when he brought it to INDIA ? and what about warranty ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gonna buy a piece of 5.1 speakers & kinda interested in F&D F6000. The price isn't revised for the speakers. 
F&D 5.1 Speaker System F-6000 Reviews | Features - F&D 5.1 Speaker System F-6000 Expert Reviews n Features India

Anyone owns the same can share his/her views & reviews.


----------



## ak24 (Sep 10, 2010)

Can someone pls tell me the price for FSP SAGA II 500W Power Supply ... is it one of the good brands.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 10, 2010)

ak24 said:


> Can someone pls tell me the price for FSP SAGA II 500W Power Supply ... is it one of the good brands.



dunno the exact price, but is going to be sub 3k as the 400W version is Rs2k, its a decent quality PSU, good vfm


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2010)

^^ 2.5k. actually MediaHome or Lynx. either one or both selling it for 2.2-2.4k.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Sep 10, 2010)

plz also look into this ...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/131583-good-shops-lamington-road.html


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2010)

@vizkid2005

Please avoid making posts in random threads to get attention for your thread. You've done this many times now and you posted the same thing in 3 threads just now. We are here and we can notice your threads on our own.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 11, 2010)

Buying a USB HDD today. (or atleast, visiting SP Road to see if prices are reasonable yet)
How is Buffalo 500GB Portable ???


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 11, 2010)

^My friend had got one some time back, looked a little bulky, but performance waise it was average.


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Buying a USB HDD today. (or atleast, visiting SP Road to see if prices are reasonable yet)
> How is Buffalo 500GB Portable ???


Get Seagate FreeAgent Go 500GB.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 11, 2010)

ico said:


> Get Seagate FreeAgent Go 500GB.


Is it reliability ? And does Seagate offer 5 years warranty ???


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is it reliability ? And does Seagate offer 5 years warranty ???


yea, it is reliability and offers 5 years warranty.


----------



## mathikutty (Sep 11, 2010)

Please imagine

*10 year warranty for sony Floppy drives during 2002*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 12, 2010)

ico said:


> yea, it is reliability and offers 5 years warranty.


And the price point I should be looking for when buying it ???


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ Expect to pay around 3.5-3.6k for Seagate freeagent go 500GB.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

some latest prices of gfx cards

1.MSI GTX 465

2.MSI N 460 GTX CYCLONE


----------



## Revolution (Sep 16, 2010)

WTF!
465 cheaper than 460...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ it was expected. else how will you sell a "IDIOT' card?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ it was expected. else how will you sell a "IDIOT' card?



lolzzz....very true.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2010)

Latest prices of some components in Bhubaneswar :
AMD Phenom II X4 925 - 7400/-
AMD Athlon II X4 635 - 5300/-
AMD Phenom II X4 965 - 9500/-
Asus M4N68M(guess so forgot the exact model) - 2750/-
Biostar MCP6P3 - 2700/-

Hope its useful to those staying in BBSR!!!


----------



## monkey (Sep 16, 2010)

The first page of this thread needs lots of updating....please do so....


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ that's true but the thread starter comp@ddict is preparing for his JEE entrance exam so he has very short time - maybe some mod can do it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 18, 2010)

2GB DDR3 RAM Zion - 3k at Tanisha e-World n System World,3.3k IT Gateway!!
If anybody knows to get it cheaper than the above prices plz do post n mention the cost n the shop!!Cheers!!Oh I forgot these prices in Bhubaneswar.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ bro u forget to mention the speed of RAM...people r getting 2GB DDR3 1333MHz nowdays


----------



## monkey (Sep 18, 2010)

Zotac GTS450: 8.2k
Zotac GTS450-AMP!: Rs. 9.7k


----------



## acewin (Sep 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ that's true but the thread starter comp@ddict is preparing for his JEE entrance exam so he has very short time - maybe some mod can do it.



preparing of JEE haan, nice, best of luck to him from me


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2010)

monkey said:


> Zotac GTS450: 8.2k
> Zotac GTS450-AMP!: Rs. 9.7k



overpriced - better get HD5770 which performs better, runs cool and consumes less power as well.

if the price was betwenn 6.5-7k then it would be just fine.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2010)

But,Nvidia will never do that...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2010)

*MEGA MEGA X2 UPDATE *-* SORRy for not being Online for SOO many days*





> Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E. @ 5k
> Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.4k
> 
> *Core i5 760 2.8GHz @ 9.8k*





> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 1.8k
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.1k*





> MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k





> *MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.5k*
> Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.2k
> PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 V2 @ 9.2k
> 
> *REPORT:* HD5770 price slashed to 125$ in most international shops. Expect to see it's reflection here soon.





> *Cooler Master GX-550W @ 4.4k*
> *Cooler Master GX-650W @ 5.4k*
> Cooler Master GX-750W @ 6.4k





> APC 650va @ 3k





> Dell S2009W 20" @ 6.5k





> *Zotac 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 Eco @ 3.6k
> *
> Zotac GT240 512MB GDDR5 @ 4.6k
> MSI GT240 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.6k
> ...





> *Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 VALUE @ 2.3k*





> *Config #3*
> Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.8k
> MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k
> Transcend 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 4.6k
> ...



=========================================================

That's all for now. I'll keep updating when new hardware comes up. Also, I'm not able to access GTS450 prices, techenclave is down(and so is dealer's paradise as a consequence, they're running maintainence).

I think you already know the next update time, next month when HD6800 or HD6700(rumour) launches on October 12th(big RUMOUR).


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice to see u back...
Thanks for update.


----------



## monkey (Sep 19, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> That's all for now. I'll keep updating when new hardware comes up. Also, I'm not able to access GTS450 prices, techenclave is down(and so is dealer's paradise as a consequence, they're running maintainence).



I got GTS450 prices from Erodov. You can check from there.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 19, 2010)

@Comp@ddict
Nice to see ya back Comp@ddict
how are the JEE preps going on?
@all
i have to buy a GPU less than 10k
should i wait till ATI HD6700 series?
is it true they will release on October 12th?
is it going to be a rebranded HD5700 or something better for the price?


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2010)

^^ I don't think the price would under 10k at the launching time but as the HD67xx series is suppose to replace the HD5770 and HD5750 - the prices of HD57xx gpu will go down for sure.



Revolution said:


> But,Nvidia will never do that...



they will do that or in simple word they will have to do that - just wait for some AMD 6xxx series cards to be released.

Remember the price when 9800GTX+ was launched - it was around 14k and now take a look at GTS 450 price ( which is to replace both  9800GTX+ and GTS 250 ) and it's price is around 8.2k - things have changed too much in gpu world and it's for good.

@ *comp@ddict* - nice to see you back online buddy


----------



## Piyush (Sep 20, 2010)

went to nehru place today
Some latest prices
1.xfx hd 5770- 8400
2.sapphire hd 5770- 8700
3.msi hd 5770 hawk- 9200


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 20, 2010)

^^ nice pricing. the 300 bucks premium on Sapphire is good considering what you have to go through (yes, HELL) if you ever need to seek RMA.

PS: the forum down the whole day today. whenever i try enter all i get was "Database Error". it doesn't matter PC or mobile. same error pops up all the time.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ nice pricing. the 300 bucks premium on Sapphire is good considering what you have to go through (yes, HELL) if you ever need to seek RMA.
> 
> PS: the forum down the whole day today. whenever i try enter all i get was "Database Error". it doesn't matter PC or mobile. same error pops up all the time.



same prob faced by me.........


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 21, 2010)

Could i please have the tentative prices of the following Corsair PSUs?

TX650W
TX750W
TX850W

Thank you in advance


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2010)

insaneYLN said:


> Could i please have the tentative prices of the following Corsair PSUs?
> 
> TX650W
> TX750W
> ...



check out the first page of this thread ( the long price list ) for the price of TX750W and TX850W

and TX650W price is around 5.7-6k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 21, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> ^^ bro u forget to mention the speed of RAM...people r getting 2GB DDR3 1333MHz nowdays


 Oops sry!!Its 1333MHz...n S.A.Infosys sells ZION for 2.7k!!Tanisha e-World n System World for 3k.Some shops sell A-Data DDR3 RAM.How is it?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2010)

^^those prices are higher than here in delhi
u can get 2gb ddr3 1333mhz (kingston) as low as 2250

GTX 295 is available at 17k* at SMC int.


*6 months old
  in working condition and checked periodically
  CONDITIONS APPLY


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2010)

^^ Zion ram prices are always higher than any other value series Ram from other manufacturers.

@ *ssb1551* - A-Data is a good and reputed brand.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 23, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *comp@ddict* - nice to see you back online buddy



I'm happy to see myself on TDF aftr soo long too. But I do play TF2 regularly.




funkysourav said:


> @Comp@ddict
> Nice to see ya back Comp@ddict
> how are the JEE preps going on?



Fck JEE, I'm going allout for AIEEE.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 23, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> Fck JEE, I'm going allout for AIEEE.


Yeah Aieee and IITJEE were what i meant by JEE


----------



## techboy (Sep 24, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ Zion ram prices are always higher than any other value series Ram from other manufacturers.
> 
> @ *ssb1551* - A-Data is a good and reputed brand.



According to me, ZION offers best value for money, considering the high quality chipset and excellent replacement service. Whats the point of buying cheap, if it doesnt work !!

Heard Abacus has started Cooler Master distribution..will acro continue ??


----------



## Cilus (Sep 24, 2010)

techboy said:


> According to me, ZION offers best value for money, considering the high quality chipset and excellent replacement service. Whats the point of buying cheap, if it doesnt work !!
> 
> Heard Abacus has started Cooler Master distribution..will acro continue ??


Zion rams are not at all any performance ram, their performance are on the same league with the cheaper value rams. Their warranty is also not at all greater than that of the cheaper value rams. I don't know about the material used for making Zion rams, but if they don't offer any extra benefit, why should we go for it?


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2010)

@ *techboy* - by other value series ram manufactures I meant brands like Transcend, Kingston, Corsair, A-Data and ( even G-Skill ) which are very good and reputed brands.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 26, 2010)

well latest price - 2GB ddr3(1333Mhz) might cost u Rs 2100 only in nehru place delhi.... 

bt i wud like to knw 2GB DDR3(1600Mhz) price in market??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2010)

in other states/cities/non-metros expect pay 3-3.5k. more if it belongs to some performance series.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 26, 2010)

@sam.shab...dude but the dual channel kit can be bought at rs.5100~5600 (1600mhz)
then why single module price so high...
and BTW does ne one know wat is the price of new athlon x4 645 has this proccy arrived in India ...sure for next 1.5yr this proccy is gonna be great value for money is launched at a certain price point in India (saw some reviews and this proccy gives some i5 run for it money typically for its higher freq.)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 26, 2010)

@sam - well dat athlon x4 645 will cost u arnd 6k buddy...  gr8 affordable one i say.. with 3.1Ghz quad core..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Yeah Aieee and IITJEE were what i meant by JEE


Sorry, i meant IIT JEE


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2010)

Time for update :

*Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 2.9k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1.5TB @ 4.2k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 2TB @ 5.2k*

*Seagate Free Agent Go 320GB @ 3K
Seagate Free Agent Go 500GB @ 3.5K*

Pendrives :

*Kingston 4GB @ Rs. 400
Kingston 8GB @ Rs. 725
Kingston 16GB @ 1.5k*


----------



## Revolution (Sep 27, 2010)

Zotac GTS 450 1GB DDR5 HDMI @7500/-..........


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2010)

topgear said:


> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 2.9k*



by next year 500Gb will be EOL for sure.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 27, 2010)

nice pricing of gts450

also tell that of 512mb..


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Zotac GTS 450 1GB DDR5 HDMI @7500/-..........



where buddy - I guess it's a 768MB one.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 28, 2010)

topgear said:


> where buddy - I guess it's a 768MB one.



Nope,1GB.
At TechEnclave.
Sellers are mediahome and dvdstoredelhi.
This is not from local shop.....
U have to pay total Rs.7600/-(with tax) and shipping charge for Kolkata.
You can also try ebay but have to pay little more.
BTW,have u tried at Chandni for local price ?


----------



## RaptorX (Sep 28, 2010)

Not been on TD for a while. Great Ram prices at Prime. 4gb xms3 ddr3 1600 for 4550/-.....without bargaining! Apparently they bought a large order of corsair rams and the lowest any other shop quoted was 5000.

Seagate 500gb HD-1775/-

Finally the Proccy+Mobo prices in Bombay dropped. Until 10 days back the same combo was costing 10,100/-.
Amd Athlon II x4 635 + Gigabyte 880gm-ud2h= 9450/-


----------



## Deepak Shirke (Sep 28, 2010)

@RaptorX: where you got that quote for  Athlon II x4 635 + Gigabyte 880gm-ud2h coz Prime quoted the same combo 9600/- to me....


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Nope,1GB.
> At TechEnclave.
> Sellers are mediahome and dvdstoredelhi.
> This is not from local shop.....
> ...



that's great pricing -no I've not tried local shops for GTS 450's price - but if even some piece is available their price would be always high as usual.

BTW, I think it's time for adiós GTS 250.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, I think it's time for adiós GTS 250.



Yep,if they not cut the the price at least under 6K for 1GB.....


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 29, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Yep,if they not cut the the price at least under 6K for 1GB.....


But 1 can get HD5670 512MB for 5k so shouldn't GTS250 b priced between 4.5-5k?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2010)

Nope,GTS250 better than HD5670...


----------



## RaptorX (Sep 29, 2010)

Deepak Shirke said:


> @RaptorX: where you got that quote for  Athlon II x4 635 + Gigabyte 880gm-ud2h coz Prime quoted the same combo 9600/- to me....



That quote is from prime(all inclusive). That's why I always visit 4-5 other shops before going to Prime. Ithub was even willing to go till 9425/- so I showed their estimate to Prime and they lowered from the intial quote of 9650/-. Also, I bought every other pc part(besides the monitor) from Prime too, so that helps with bargaining.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2010)

some latest 5770 prices

MSI 5770 -->8.6
sapphire 5770 -->9.2k
MSI hawk 5770 -->9.4k
sapphire 5770 vapor x -->9.9k
and...
sapphire 5770 FLEX edition -->12.1k *( i dunno what this flex edition is)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 29, 2010)

ne idea about iBall cabinet Bullets..??? ne review??


----------



## Revolution (Sep 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> some latest 5770 prices
> 
> MSI 5770 -->8.6
> sapphire 5770 -->9.2k
> ...



So,ATI not going to cut any price.....


----------



## mazenium73 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello everyone i am a new member , plz help me guyz , i need the latest prices for these things in bangalore Sp road : - 

i5 - 760 quad core with 8 mb cache 

Gigabyte motherboard compatible with the i5 with Dvi , Hdmi , Ddr 3 , integrated graphics 

2 Gb G-skill Ddr3 rams 1333 and 1600 ( both ) 

500 Gb western Digit Hdd 

Thanx alot guys 

P.M :- Can any one tell me is Amd Phenom 2 X4 970 Be 0r 965 Be have Heat problem (in gaming ) even if i have 4 120 mm cooler master fans ? and do u advice me to take Amd over i5   ?  Thank u


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2010)

Revolution said:


> So,ATI not going to cut any price.....



dunno man...
may be 6xxx series will make a change
but these prices are of delhi market
in kolkata they might be lower than these



mazenium73 said:


> Hello everyone i am a new member , plz help me guyz , i need the latest prices for these things in bangalore Sp road : -
> 
> i5 - 760 quad core with 8 mb cache
> 
> ...


i dont have the info regarding the prices in Bangalore
but regarding that heat query....
u wont have any heat problems with 965/55/45 as they come with good heat sink fan
just remember to apply new thermal paste ( like cooler master)


----------



## sanudigit (Sep 30, 2010)

ANYBODY HAS ANY IDEA WHERE I CAN FIND WESTERN DIGITAL TV LIVE OR SEAGATE FREAAGEENTTHEATER PLUS

I was quite frustrated scanning every page on net for stuff like Western Digital TV Live or Seagate Freeagent Theater + or Asus O-play. and finally I stumbled upon this Indian Forum where at least there is some mention about stuff like that. Nowadays as LCD prices have g it one , HDD prices have gone down and internet is dirt cheap people easily collect tons of HD Mkvs. I wonder WD HD Media player / Seagate FTA+ was released in early 2009 and  many  in Chandni chowk have not even heard of them (or I dont know they pretend like that).

So anybody who have actually purchased these from somewhere in Kolkata then they can share info on the shops and latest prices etc and also how they are qualitatively.
Regards
Sanu


----------



## mazenium73 (Oct 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> dunno man...
> may be 6xxx series will make a change
> but these prices are of delhi market
> in kolkata they might be lower than these
> ...





Thanx alot bro but u havent advised me is i5 better or amd for a long time ? 
and have you or any of the members heard or tried the Phenom 2 x4 970 BE ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2010)

^^ If you are going to get core i5 760 then you will need a discrete gfx card even if you get a mobo which has integrated graphics coz in core i3 and core i5 procs the IGP controller is built into the cpu itself and not all core i5's has IGP controller and the core i5 760 don't have this.

If you want a mobo which has vga, dvi ports etc try a mobo based on H55 chipset - they comes with vga, DVI, HDMI ports etc. but even then you'll need a cpu which has Integrated Graphics like core i5 650 but do keep in mind that it's performance will not be as much as quad cores.

For mobos with vga, dvi pots get GA-H55M-USB3 @ ~7k or GA-H55M-S2H @ ~7.2k.

if you are getting core i5 760 instead your mobo choice should be GA-P55M-US3L but you'll need a gfx card for that which will depend on your budget and do keep in mind that you will need a good quality PSU as well.

Performance wise core i5 760 performs better than Amd Phenoms.

but if you want integrated gfx then your choice should be AMD Phenom II X4 cpus - there's plenty of mobos available for this platforms at various price range - try to get mobos based on AMD 880G, 890FX chipset

Phenom II 970BE is nothing more than highly clocked version of Phenom II 965BE - so if you know how to OC there's really no point in going for a 970BE.


BTW, Let us know about your budget first.


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2010)

Revolution said:


> So,ATI not going to cut any price.....


That's a bit weird, GTX460(768MB) is neck to neck with HD5770 in terms of price and performance is higher too, maybe HD6750 being near they want to make the maximum out of the remaining HD5770 stock, no use buying a HD5770 now.


----------



## mazenium73 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanx alot bro , i forgot to mention i already have Ati radeon 4670 1Gb DDR3 graphics , and corsair psu 750 watts , my budget is 20k for these things :- 

i5 - 760 quad core with 8 mb cache

Gigabyte motherboard compatible with the i5 with Dvi , Hdmi , Ddr 3 , integrated graphics

2 Gb x 2  G-skill Ddr3 rams 1333 or 1600 

500 Gb western Digit Hdd


----------



## Cilus (Oct 1, 2010)

mazenium73 said:


> Thanx alot bro , i forgot to mention i already have Ati radeon 4670 1Gb DDR3 graphics , and corsair psu 750 watts , my budget is 20k for these things :-
> 
> i5 - 760 quad core with 8 mb cache
> 
> ...



I think it is little difficult to manage all those things to be managed within your budget.
*Core i5 760 2.8GHz @ 9.8k
Intel DP55WB @ 6.1k* or *ECS P55H-CM @ 5.5k*
rather than G-Skill, go for Kingston one: *Kingston 2GB X 2 DDR3 1333MHz C9 VALUE @ 4.6k
500 GB SATA @ 1.8k

*total is 21.8k + Vat. Street price for some of the components may be a little less. So expect everything like 21k+ 4% vat


----------



## RaptorX (Oct 1, 2010)

Last I checked at Prime....they were selling 4gb xms3 ddr3 1600 kits for 4600/- or so. Apparently they bought a huge number in bulk. Thus, the near 500rs difference compared to other shops.


----------



## sjoardar (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a sort of repeat request. I am still looking for 500 GB or 1 TB WD Caviar *Black* HDDs with prices in Kolkata. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## sjoardar (Oct 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> Time for update :
> 
> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 2.9k
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1.5TB @ 4.2k
> ...



Any news on WD Caviar Black 500 GB or 1 TB?


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know about the availability in local shops but expect to pay Rs. ~4.5-4.8k for 1TB and ~2.5k to 2.8k for 500GB one.

BTW, Here's some Update on Corsair PSu Prices :

Corsair 400CX Power Supply - 2675
Corsair 450VX Power Supply - 3600
Corsair 550VX Power Supply - 4800
Corsair 650TX Power Supply - 6300
Corsair 750TX Power Supply - 7000
*Corsair 850TX Power Supply - 7400* - _sweet Deal For High end SLi or CF rigs_
Corsair 950TX Power Supply - 9500
Corsair 750HX Power Supply - 8600
Corsair 850HX Power Supply - 9450
Corsair 1000HX Power Supply - 14400


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks!
Online price is always lower that local.....


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah.agreed


----------



## sjoardar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, *topgear*. I should start looking into Chandni Chawk shops all over again for any available stock.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2010)

guys my friend have a Intel 945 chipset based motherboard with PCI-e 1.0

he wants a cheap graphic card to play old games like NFS MW, Burnout, Unreal tournament 2007, Cricket 2007 etc in 1024*768 or at least 800*600 in full glory....
Budget is max 5k...not a paisa more

please suggest


----------



## Tenida (Oct 4, 2010)

You should consider SAPPHIRE HD 5670 512MB@Rs 4.7 k.I think it is best gf card under rs 5k margin and power efficient also as resolution is not that high.

Here's the cards review-Sapphire HD 5670 1GB Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2010)

yep, that would the best but you can also consider GT240 if you can't find any HD5670 512MB version.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys..

HD5670 512MB looks very good


----------



## Yoda (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi topgear,

Thanks very much for the updated Info. on Hardware Prices.

What is the approx. price of "Western Digital My Book Essential, 2TB, USB 2.0 (External Hard Drives)" in Bangalore or Chennai.

Regards
Yoda


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2010)

^^ that should be ~6.5k


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 5, 2010)

@ *topgear*

Sir, i went to a few local dealers to inquire about the prices of ATI Radeon HD 5770 graphics cards, Corsair PSUs, Kingston 4GB DDR2 800MHz memory modules (a kit of 2 x 2GB) & Zion 4GB DDR2 800MHz memory modules.

The graphics cards that i have narrowed down to are -

1] *Gigabyte GV-R577SO-1GD*

2] *MSI R5770 Hawk*

3] *Sapphire HD 5770 1GB DDR5 PCIE*

All the local dealers told me they will call & inform me about the prices of the above cards as they do not have the "current price list" & the cards are "not in stock".

The Corsair PSU of my choice is -

*CMPSU-850TX* (i also wanted to inquire the prices of the TX650 & TX750 but i got the same response as mentioned above)

For the TX850, except for one dealer, the others told me that they do not keep such a "high" PSU in stock!
The one dealer who had the *TX850* told me that it would cost me approximately *12,000 INR* with tax.

The Kingston 4GB RAM _kit_ that i am looking for is -
*KHX6400D2K2/4G*
Kingston Technology Company - Memory Search - Partsinfo

All the local dealers told me that they have stopped stocking Kingston memory modules as there is no service centre in Goa & many customers are "unhappy" especially when it comes to RMA issues.

As for *Zion*, the dealers told me that there is no _kit_ per se which means i will have to purchase 2 individual modules of 2GB each (fine by me, as long as both are 800MHz)
But the price quoted is *Rs 2650/-* (inclusive of tax) for each module.

It has been quite a hectic day & one of the places i can find relief is here at TDF. (the other, the basketball court )

Friends, i desperately need your help.
i am going to Mumbai in the 3rd week of October to visit my Dad & i am hoping to make my intended hardware purchases then.
Do you recommend i buy the peripherals in Mumbai or should i consider Delhi or Bangalore as well or should i do my purchases online?

Thank you for bearing with this long & naive post.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 5, 2010)

^^ first visit ITWares & primeabgb (online) & inquire about stock availability. try book the items you need. so when you go to Mumbai, you simply can visit, take the items, checkout.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

guys can anyone post the list of different GTX 460 variants prices by some brands........?


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 6, 2010)

@ *Sam.Shab*

Sir, thank you very much. i did not know about those online outlets until you mentioned it to me. i am indebted to you Sir.

i am very impressed with Prime ABGB 
i have sent an e-mail inquiring about the warranty & RMA details (customer service centre & toll free helpline numbers) for the MSI R5770 Hawk graphics card & the Corsair TX850W PSU.

The only downside to say was that i could not find the Kingston 4GB DDR2 800MHz memory module kit (KHX6400D2K2/4G)listed on their website.
But they have *Kingston HyperX 4GB DDR2 1066 PC2-8500* (*KHX8500D2K2/4G*). Should i opt for this? i have a Gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2P motherboard & i reckon it supports 1066 DDR2 memory.

One more query, which specific model of APC (UPS) would you recommend? i am looking for a UPS that will give me atleast 30-45 minutes of backup time.

Tonnes of thanks once again.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2010)

Some more shops to look online are lynx-india, smcinternational and techshop.in

BTW, what cpu do you have ? Are you planning to buy a new rig a little later ?
Do want to CF 2x HD5770 ? Are you planning to OC your CPU ?

I'm asking all these question coz a 850W psu is just too much for a general pc with a single gfx card, one cpu and 2 hdds and ODD. for that a 550W PSU is sufficient and as well as future proof - so don't even waste 3k as you can get better gfx card like GTX 460 with that money.

for UPS a 650VA one should suffice if you are not gaming when there is power cut and provided you are using a lcd monitor.

do post your hardware config in details.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> guys can anyone post the list of different GTX 460 variants prices by some brands........?



*zotac gtx460 768mb @ 10.7k*
*zotac gtx460 1gb @ 12.7k *
*MSI N 460 GTX CYCLONE @ 13k*
*Msi N460GTX Hawk @ 14k
*
*Zotac Geforce GTX 460 - Amp @ 14.8k*



*MSI N450GTS Cyclone 1GD5/OC @ 7.8k
* at smc international.
MSI N450GTS Cyclone OC 1 GB Review - Page 28/32 | techPowerUp


----------



## Tenida (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice format...it looks great


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks jassy for the update. yes the MSI GTS450 looks an excellent deal. 7.8k for a card thats a bit slower than HD5750. that too OC & with a nice cooler.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 6, 2010)

Sammy its better than hd5750


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ reviews says the stock version is tad slower than HD5750. OC version comes above HD5750 & below the stock HD5770.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 6, 2010)

sam check out anandtech review. gts450 stands above hd5750 although in 2-3 games hd5750 crawls up. also cyclone is oced one. its better than hd5750.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2010)

well yes. but in average, GTS450 is tad slower (so can say GTS450 = HD5750). also a good cooler + OC makes GTS450 good VFM. AMD yet to lower HD5750 price. i think AMD will make record this time by not cutting price of any card except the HD5830 & HD5850, maybe HD5870.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> Some more shops to look online are lynx-india, smcinternational and techshop.in
> 
> BTW, what cpu do you have ? Are you planning to buy a new rig a little later ?
> Do want to CF 2x HD5770 ? Are you planning to OC your CPU ?
> ...



Thank you *topgear* 
Prime ABGB & SMC International are amazing! 

My current configuration is -
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2P
Processor - AMD Athlon II X2 240 [2.8GHz]

i am contemplating on upgrading to a quad core processor (preferably the Phenom II X4 965 BE) & a motherboard that supports DDR2+DDR3 memory (i await offerings from ASUS & Gigabyte )
i also plan on using the CrossFire technology after i upgrade. How much power does one HD 5770 GPU draw?

Sir, you are absolutely right, the 850W PSU will indeed be an overkill.
Hence, considering my future intentions of upgrading, what would be the ideal *future-proof* PSU (specific series - CX/VX/TX etc..)?

Also, which model of Kingston memory module should be my final choice?
i intend on running my system on 4GB.
Kingston 2GB Desktop Memory KVR800D2N6 [*KVR800D2N6/2G*]
_or_
Kingston HyperX 4GB DDR2 1066 PC2-8500 [*KHX8500D2K2/4G*]

i reckon my current motherboard should support the HyperX modules.

As far as the UPS in concerned is this a sufficient choice?
APC Back-UPS BR550CI-IN 300*Watts/550 VA

i have decided to go to Mumbai in the 3rd week of this month & make my purchases!

Thank you all for your valuable advise.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2010)

for 2x HD5770 a corsair TX650W would be more than enough and it's around ~6.2k

For a CF supported mobo get  MSI 890GXM G65 @ ~6.8-7k - supports only DDR3.

for UPS it's better to get the APC 650VA as this will be more future proff for a CF machine with a quad core cpu.

you current mobo supports mem modules upto 1066MHz speed but as you'll upgrade later I don't recommend you to buy memory module for old mobo - it's better to save bucks for new rig.


----------



## munish1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi friends,
Its really nice to find such a place where anybody can plan to buy the best computer knowing prices well in advance.I am from New Delhi and I want to upgrade my PC.
My current configuration is :-
AMD Athlon 64X2 dual core processor 4400+ with 2 GB DDR2 RAM and 64 MB Nividia graphics card with ASUS Motherboard.

I want to upgrade my PC to Athlon II x4 processors. Please let me know which one I should go for and what is the best price I can get it at from nehru place. RAM 4 GB DDR3 and Nividia 128 MB graphics card. what is the best Motherboard for it.

Please let me know what is mobo?
I have also heard there is a market of computers in shakarpur. Is there any price difference between shakarpur and nehru place.

The purpose will be developing .net applications and installation of windows 2008 server etc.

Looking forward for your responses.
Thanks.


----------



## paroh (Oct 7, 2010)

From where in delhi i can get samsung LED monitor PX2370?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 7, 2010)

munish1984 said:


> Hi friends,
> Its really nice to find such a place where anybody can plan to buy the best computer knowing prices well in advance.I am from New Delhi and I want to upgrade my PC.
> My current configuration is :-
> AMD Athlon 64X2 dual core processor 4400+ with 2 GB DDR2 RAM and 64 MB Nividia graphics card with ASUS Motherboard.
> ...



start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled.


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

All Tech Guru's 1st off all i m sorry i don't no its right or wrong to post this question in this thread....  is it possible to get the latest Bangalore (SP Road) Price List for the following Rig (ASAP) 

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
Seagate/WD 500GB/1TB Hard disk
2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Kingston RAM
corsair cx400w
Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet or NZXT Gamma
msi gts450 cyclone
LG DVD Writer
BenQ G2220HD
Logitech keyboard + mouse combo


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> for UPS it's better to get the APC 650VA as this will be more future proff for a CF machine with a quad core cpu.



650VA UPS won't last long under 2 mainstream cards & a fast (power hungry) processor. 800VA will do better. actually depends how much time one needs.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you *topgear* & *Sam.Shab* 

i must purchase new memory modules as i have borrowed a cousin's 1GB module & have to return it by the end of this month.

i have decided to purchase 2 modules of the Kingston 2GB Desktop Memory KVR800D2N6 [*KVR800D2N6/2G*]. Will i be able to use them in dual channel mode? 

Also, Prime does not have an APC 650VA. But they do have this -
APC Smart-UPS 750VA USB 500 Watts/750 VA

There is no price quote on the website but i have sent an e-mail requesting them to provide it.

They also have this -
APC Back-UPS RS 800VA 540 Watts/800 VA

The price quoted (as of today) is 5,350 INR 

A little perplexed as to which UPS i should purchase..? 
My old Numeric Digital 600 Plus gives no backup at all.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2010)

@ *Sam.Shab* - I meant to say that a 650VA ups is better than a 550VA ups as OP was planning to buy ( post no. 2704 ) and will give better performance in idle mode.

Anyway a 800VA ups is better than a 650VA but for a CF machine with quad core proc I would recommend a 1000VA apc ups at around ~5.5k and  APC also has a 1100VA ups model which price is around ~4.8k ( saw them on deltapage )

Some other APC ups model :

APC Back - UPS BR 800Y-IN 5k ( from lynx-india )

BTW, found this APC 1100VA ups at only 4.8k though note that it's package weight is huge and is around 14Kg :

APC Back UPS 1100VA Model BR1100CI-IN ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA, 230V, without auto shutdown software, India


----------



## mazenium73 (Oct 8, 2010)

s0rdfish said:


> All Tech Guru's 1st off all i m sorry i don't no its right or wrong to post this question in this thread....  is it possible to get the latest Bangalore (SP Road) Price List for the following Rig (ASAP)
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
> ...








Kingston Rams 2Gb Ddr3 1333mhz  2100 rs.
Coolermaster 430    2650 rs.


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

@ *topgear, Sam.Shab, insaneYLN*
One should give a thought about the peak wattage rather than only the back-up time (home users usually shut down ASAP after a power failure that does not need more than 5min). If the machine is consuming higher wattage than the peak output provided by UPS at the time of power failure, it will trip & the machine restarts instantly. So, a higher rated UPS though a overkill for basic rig, is indispensable for power hungry ones. Else be prepared to lose half written discs or game saves. 

Also can anybody explain me the problem of ups-psu compatibility due to modularity of psu as mentioned by a member in one of my thread.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2010)

^^ That's the point - some people want as much as backup they can get from the ups with minimal system load usually who works with word and other such apps a lot.

Some people wants only around 5-6 mins of backup to properly save their game and work and to shutdown the pc properly.

Now _insaneYLN_ has asked for a ups which can give him 30 mins of backup ( if I remember it correctly ) and I assume as he was going for dual gpu config in the future he has asked for properly save his game and shutdown his pc.

Now under heavy load a rig with dual gfx cards and a lcd monitor will consume around 450W-500W and that 1100VA ups will give him 5-8 mins backup and under idle condition it will give him 30-40 mins backup and will fulfill all his needs.

BTW, I also have no idea what modualar/non-modualr PSu has anything to do with ups.

@ *insaneYLN* - as you are going to get a new rig based on DDR3 I suggest you to get 2 GB DDR2 ram and it will be enough for your old rig.


----------



## deep92 (Oct 9, 2010)

people can you help me please....
i am buying a new computer
i do not want any monitors,keyboard,mouse etc. 
i have decided to buy the following parts:-
1.AMD 955BE
2.Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H(not available in nehru place so changed my mind to 890GX)
3.2GB DDR3
4.1 TB WD
already bought the coolermaster 335 case.

the problem is that gigabyte motherboard of both the models are not available in nehru place.they 890 GX model of MSI and don't have gigabyte 880gma but they have 880GM model.
i don't want to settle for 880GM.so i wanted to ask that whether i sud go with MSI or wait for the Gigabyte one to arrive in the market.due to commonwealth games their shipping is stopped.
PLEASE HELP..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

anyidea abt price of iball Bullets cabinet??


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 9, 2010)

What's the price for a HD4770 in Delhi?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 9, 2010)

@*topgear*, yah. right. APC 1100VA UPS looks best for him. but i was wondering what will he do in the 20-30mins? surely not put the system in idle & count minutes as when to turn off his PC. if he plans to games (with dual GPU & a fast proccy), he better off with a 2000VA UPS from APC  alternately _asigh_ can comment on the APC 1100VA UPS as he have 2 highend card & a fast quadcore all backed by a APC 1100VA.

BTW, the UPS is using (550VA from APC) gives only 3-4min backup even when in idle (sometimes i let download be over, before turning PC off). am i getting a normal backup? also i should mention is, sometimes the UPS suddenly goes into battery mode (with a sound that comes when battery is totally drained) turning PC of illegally. this happens 1 or 2 times per week & usually happens late at night (1-3am).

@deep92, whats the use of the rig? well if you can start a new thread with the  PC build questionnaire template. also you brought the 335 case. did you took the Cooler Master Extreme Power PSU usually bundled with it? if not what PSU are you having currently?


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 10, 2010)

Whats the bad thing I couldn't help but noticing about the *APC* RS 1100VA UPS is its poor power factor of only 0.6 (1100VA supplying 660W). The same goes for all UPS in the HS, RS & ES series (except RS 800VA gives 540W, a pf of 0.67, that too at a costly 5.5k). Their Smart-UPS line up seems to give good value, but they are heavily priced.
The *Luminous* 1000VA is rated at 720W (pf of 0.72), now thats efficiency.
The damn *Microtek* or *Zebronics* site don't give any ratings at all.
(Can anybody provide any input?)

I am looking to buy a 1000VA UPS. If this is the scenario then spending 1.5k on APC seems illogical compared to local players (Microtek 1000VA Twin Guard Plus with double battery comes at 3150+)


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2010)

^^ what's the price of a Luminous 1000VA ups ?

@ *Sam.Shab * - even I'm wondering what _insaneYLN_ will do with 30-40 mins backup time ?


----------



## sjoardar (Oct 13, 2010)

@Sam.Shab, topgear and Death_Night: Thanks guys, finally I see some very good discussion on a topic that I have been myself searching for a long time without any success! I have a 6.5 yrs old APC Back-UPS RS-1000 (Rs. 7.6K in 2004) that has been serving me well without any problem, except for one instance of battery replacement so far. However, what makes me very uncomfortable is the fact that the spread-out kind of manual that it came with is very scanty on the specs, and even their web site did not say whether it is an in-line, line-interactive or plain off-line UPS. I vaguely remember that it claimed ~80% power factor, but I am not sure. I got it in 2004 with my P-4 2.8 GHz system with a 21 inch CRT monitor, but now that I have a more powerful system, albeit with an LCD monitor, it is still providing me up to 20 min back-up time under moderate loads. However, I dare not use it that long when any heavy duty process is running.
Now, seeing the power factor claimed by Luminous 1000, I am also interested in knowing its price and see how that compares with that of my UPS.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 13, 2010)

@ *Sam.Shab* & *topgear*

Sir, one of the reasons (perhaps a naive one  ) why i require a 30-40 minutes of backup from a UPS is because i have 2 DVD writers on my system & i use both simultaneously to burn DVDs & each DVD takes quite some time to write at speeds of either 6x or 4x 

It would be fantastic if someone could make a guide/tutorial which will definitely assist a noob like me in understanding what to look for when purchasing a good UPS. 

Thank you all once again.


----------



## vwad (Oct 13, 2010)

insaneYLN said:


> @ *Sam.Shab* & *topgear*
> 
> Sir, one of the reasons (perhaps a naive one  ) why i require a 30-40 minutes of backup from a UPS is because i have 2 DVD writers on my system & i use both simultaneously to burn DVDs & each DVD takes quite some time to write at speeds of either 6x or 4x
> 
> ...



I am sure supporters will guide you in this regard, until then do your homework with this link.

Buying UPS Systems- Choosing the Right UPS for your Computer - Device


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Thinking of adding the Google Spreadsheet in the first post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/132803-we-going-under-revamp.html

Need comp@ddict to confirm.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2010)

BTW, I think this mobo should be added in the price list as many people are getting this for DDR2+DDR3 support : *Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo* @ 2.6k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, g31, 33 and g41 is still around as well. I will be taking care of the Intel motherboard spec sheet.

Allrighty people!!!

The admins put up a spreadsheet on the first page and comes with all the specs/price. If you want contribute, PM me and if you're someone I could trust (and not annoying), I'll add them.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ PMed you.

Updated the price list with GA-G41-combo and Zotac 9600GT eco edition price.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 18, 2010)

@topgear
Do u think Zotac 9600GT Eco Edition's price could be fall further after launch of new ATI 6XXX series card ?
I need a card for my bro but totally out of money.
I can spend 3.5K(all).....
Please inform me if u got any info about seller of this card in Kolkata.....


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Updated some HDD prices.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2010)

I've some suggestions about the spec sheet/price update :

we should concentrate more on the prices rather than specs - updating those every bit of specs manually is really very time consuming - so we can just cut-off some specs which are not very necessary/or can be easily found on the manufacturers websites. This way the list can be updated more frequently in very less time and will relieve the work pressure of the volunteers as well.

if a user is confused what to buy by looking at the price sheet he can always visit the manufacturers website or ask in forums - this way he will get the most latest specs and the best buying advice.

From *mobo tabs* : Form Factor, CF/SLI, PCI-e Slots, Audio codec, Max Channel support, Spdif/Coaxial, Dimm Slots, Ram Freq. Support, Max memory support, Sata, USB, etata, Firewire, IDE, 

From *Processors Tabs* : Codename, Core/Thread, Bus Speed, Cache, TDP

From *Rams tab* :  Series, Size, Description, System, Voltage, Heatsink, Warranty,

*PC-Chassis *: Type, Dimension, Fans Included, 

*From Power Supply* : PFC, 80 plus certification, Rail ( and all voltage ranges ),All connectors columns

*From Graphic Cards *: Core clock, DX support, Clock mem, output ports

*From monitors* : completely perfect.

*From CPU cooler* : Fan size, Weight, 

*storage* : completely perfect.

Also we should remove the city name as we collect the prices from various online resources/websites and some time from local shops - so it's really hard to mention any city name always.

*Guys share your opinion about these suggestions*


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2010)

Revolution said:


> @topgear
> Do u think Zotac 9600GT Eco Edition's price could be fall further after launch of new ATI 6XXX series card ?
> I need a card for my bro but totally out of money.
> I can spend 3.5K(all).....
> Please inform me if u got any info about seller of this card in Kolkata.....



No I don't think so - it's price is already very low and perfect.
I've searched for this card on local shops at the end of the last month but found none.



Krow said:


> Updated some HDD prices.



Nice updates


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 19, 2010)

I can take care of the specs of all tabs. Done with most intel chipset and AMD boards. Need to do few touch ups on AMD processor lists.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks *topgear*. I think I'll soon add Buffalo storage drives.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, doing my bit for the community, I integrated your price-sheet into a PHP-JScript framework which can help newbies in building their own PC & know the cost.
Please see that currently I'm just starting out with this & will be complete in a week or so.
The Web service takes its data from the given price-sheet. Any change in the sheet will be reflected here.
Note that those entries that do not have a price are omitted (for obvious reasons).
Also having a unified format will help me code the service in a better & easier way.
Eg: Col1 - Name, Col2 Price, etc....

Here's the link, currently on my website.
*Visit*


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> I can take care of the specs of all tabs. Done with most intel chipset and AMD boards. Need to do few touch ups on AMD processor lists.



if I post the model names and prices can you post the rest of the specs ??

then it will be even more easier to update the list.



Krow said:


> Thanks *topgear*. I think I'll soon add Buffalo storage drives.



I think a tab for internal HDD should be added as well.

BTW, updated some cpu and graphics card prices.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> Well, doing my bit for the community, I integrated your price-sheet into a PHP-JScript framework which can help newbies in building their own PC & know the cost.
> Please see that currently I'm just starting out with this & will be complete in a week or so.
> The Web service takes its data from the given price-sheet. Any change in the sheet will be reflected here.
> Note that those entries that do not have a price are omitted (for obvious reasons).
> ...


Thank you. 

Let us know when it's complete. I'll add it to the first post.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 20, 2010)

ico said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Let us know when it's complete. I'll add it to the first post.



Always glad to be appreciated. I'll do this over the weekend. It should be done pretty quickly. However I think the RAM section is a bit messy & non-informative while not following the required format. It doesn't include the Corsair or Kingston Rams. 
The usual format I see is:
Brand | Model | Type | Cost
Brand | Model | Cost | Type

Please keep the format intact, as any rearrangement will render the script buggy for that particular sheet. If however you do change it, please PM me pointing out the change. Change is only a few fixes away.
New rows can be added without any change & so can the existing data be edited.


----------



## monkey (Oct 20, 2010)

Got Some price updates from .:: Yantra Online ::. (all prices include shipping):

*PCIe VGA Cards:*
1. Sapphire HD5670 (512MB): 4,650/-
2. Sapphire HD5670 (1GB): 5,800/-
3. Sapphire HD5850: 15,300/-
4. Sapphire HD5770: 8,650/-

*Corsair SSD:*
1. Force 40GB: 6,125/-
2. Force 60GB: 8,014/-
3. Force 80GB: 10,480/-
4. Force 120GB: 13,100/-
5. Force 160GB: 21,500/-
6. Force 240GB: 30,750/-
7. Nova 32GB: 4,400/-
8. Nova 64GB: 6,965/-
9. Nova 128GB: 12,840/-

Hope it is useful input.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2010)

^^ updated those.


----------



## itisbasi (Oct 21, 2010)

bhadkow said:


> hey... ive got an old processor... amd anthlon x2 4600+
> and i am wishing to buy a new processor 4 my old mobo...it supports am2+ socket....
> i need an am2+ pin processor around 5k.... pls suggest me the procc.. nd whercan i gat it..???
> 
> ...



I have the same problem. my processor is amd x2 4600+ mobo is ASUS m2nmxse plus, which supports only socket AM2+ CPUs and I am struggling to find them in Bangalore. I have found a processor on anythingit dot com for 6.5K, but i would prefer buying it from a store . I am now thinking I shouild've made a better mobo choice 2 years ago. What did you do? Did you change mobo and CPU??


----------



## vwad (Oct 21, 2010)

itisbasi said:


> I have the same problem. my processor is amd x2 4600+ mobo is ASUS m2nmxse plus, which supports only socket AM2+ CPUs and I am struggling to find them in Bangalore. I have found a processor on anythingit dot com for 6.5K, but i would prefer buying it from a store . I am now thinking I shouild've made a better mobo choice 2 years ago. What did you do? Did you change mobo and CPU??



I think you should save some money and go for AM3 format since AM2 is quite older one now. I myself have AM2 and desperately saving money to buy new rig and get rid of this one.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 21, 2010)

ico said:


> nbaztec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Phew Finally, it's done: Build Your Rig!. Everything you need, to build a cost effective PC.

And for Updating the prices, a simple Update Form.
The responses can be viewed on This Page.

P.S. Kindly pin this to first post. This may be helpful for many people.

It's my way of paying back you guys!


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 21, 2010)

vwad said:


> I think you should save some money and go for AM3 format since AM2 is quite older one now. I myself have AM2 and desperately saving money to buy new rig and get rid of this one.



..I had the same board(sans plus i.e M2N MX SE)..got busted a lil over month back!But the procc(X2 4400+) was fine..went for a new CPU+MoBo+RAM!!Happy now!!There is no point in going for AM2+ now as new 1s(AM3+) will b launched soon!!


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> Phew Finally, it's done: Build Your Rig!. Everything you need, to build a cost effective PC.
> 
> And for Updating the prices, a simple Update Form.
> The responses can be viewed on This Page.
> ...


Thank you. 

*Edit:* Does the update form updates The Sorcerer's spreadsheet or a different one? I hope it is different to avoid redundancies.  Yea, I guess it is a different one.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ I think *Build Your Rig* uses the updates from The Sorcerer's spreadsheet as the source as every bit of price exactly same but the idea of drop box selection is very good and innovative I must say.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 22, 2010)

@ico
It uses the data from The Sorcerer's Spreadsheet. If I had to create another sheet it would be a waste, after all why re-invent the wheel. It uses the published sheet as source. You change the data - You see it change @*Build Your Rig *

The form is just to help you guys stay update on prices, since people post here & it becomes kinda random so I thought a form would be helpful & I gave you the link to see the form, If you provided me with the email IDs I can add you to the list of "authorized users" so that you can delete the entries that you have processed.

Just by clicking on the view form you can see the submissions people have posted all at one place & make changes to The Sorcerer's sheet.

P.S. I see you have misunderstood the concept:
1) Build Your Rig!
It uses The Sorcerer's list as the source. Any changes he or any of the "authorized users" make will be updated likewise. No need to update anything on my part.
You can add any number of rows/entries or update previous ones. However adding/deleting any column b/w the first & that containing the Prices will need me to change the script.

2) Price Update Form
Users inform you about the prices here @ TDF in the from of random posts, instead they can just fill out the form & submit it. *This does not change any data*. It's upto the mods to decided whether the update is a valid one or not & include it in The Sorcerer's list.

3) Price Update Form Responses
The responses to the form can be seen here. Here you decide to include the price updates a valid one or not & make the necessary changes in the main list.

Hope I'm clear


----------



## Tathaga (Oct 22, 2010)

amd radeon 6850 : 180$
amd radeon 6870 : 240$

Wen wil dey hit indian shores n wat wil b da price here ??

drools


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> 2) Price Update Form
> Users inform you about the prices here @ TDF in the from of random posts, instead they can just fill out the form & submit it. *This does not change any data*. It's upto the mods to decided whether the update is a valid one or not & include it in The Sorcerer's list.
> 
> Hope I'm clear


Yup. Thanks. This was my doubt.  I actually thought that the Update Form updates The Sorcerer's spreadsheet straightaway and changes in the cell formatting will create problems.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 22, 2010)

brilliant!! Never thought/imagined this could done in such manner (ignore my software n00bism). 

@nbaztec: PM replied.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 22, 2010)

@The Sorcerer: Don't forget who took the initiative first.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ No I wont.


----------



## sjoardar (Oct 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ I think *Build Your Rig* uses the updates from The Sorcerer's spreadsheet as the source as every bit of price exactly same but the idea of drop box selection is very good and innovative I must say.



I surely like the idea of drop-down boxes, but if I understand them correctly (I'm not sure), I don't think it is wise to offer internal HDD, external HDD and USB pendrive in the same drop-down box. What if I want _*both *_an internal HDD and a USB pendrive/an external HDD? In any case, nobody would want to build a new rig with a pendrive as the only storage option, right? In my opinion, therefore, internal HDD, external HDD and USB pendrive each should be on a different drop-down box.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 22, 2010)

sjoardar said:


> In my opinion, therefore, internal HDD, external HDD and USB pendrive each should be on a different drop-down box.


Logically speaking, you're all correct. Though the issue is that the spec sheet does *not* have many Internal HDDs. For sure if the data were vast I'd seprate them out.
In any case the individual prices are listed as well, so it won't be a *big* problem. However point duly noted.

TODO: 1) Separate Storage Devices; 2) Add Multipliers


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2010)

The Sorcerer spreadsheet does not contain internal* ( if you omit the ssd prices ) HDD prices ( as of now ).

Will try to add it in next couple of days though.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

Have you guys checked out computerwarehousepricelist.com ?
An ex-retailer in my town told me that he used to get things directly from them. And the prices are not very high either.


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 23, 2010)

^^^^
is it just me
the spreadsheet on the first page looks a bit odd 
i mean no offense to Sorcerer and his initiative
but i think the default PriceList made by Comp@ddict was much more easier to navigate
Since Comp@ddict is busy in his Preps for JEE,
people can chip in and do their bit to keep the previous pricelist updated(the section MOD will have to verify the info first)
in my honest opinion Simple Is Beautiful, no need to make Complex

p.s.
these are just my humble and frank observations
i appreciate people trying to chip in and do their bit
but all of this seems a little too Complex for Newbie users


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2010)

^^ the original format didn't changed much. the simple price list still exist. for those that wants some deep info can seek help in the spreadsheet rather than searching in product homepage or pile up queries in forums


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 23, 2010)

*Script Updated to include the new sheet [Internal HDDs].*


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2010)

Added Seagate Internal HDD price list ( both 3.5 and 2.5 inch ) and Intel SSD prices.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't load the spreadsheet properly on any mobile browser.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay so this is the people that we have:
From chip, for now there's CPG, Erif and anant_xinix. From Digit, we have topgear, ico, krow and nbaztec. From techenclave, we have Gannu and xtech maniac.
There's always me.

3-4 people from each forum is  adequate for now to keep this list updated. For now, this is displayed on TDF and chip. No word/post from TE mods (yet) even though I pitched this idea (a working idea) 8 days ago. All I request is that they implement that google spreadsheet display code. There's nothing much as I want to say because no1 from the mod team showing any signs of interest. At the end of the day its for everybody's benefit.

In any case, this list is maintained by the members and will always be taken care by the members. I am sure with equal dedication from time to time this list will be constantly updated. Other forum admins are free to display this on their tech forum, provided they let one of the contributors know and give a little credit.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 24, 2010)

Speaker Systems added.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2010)

@ *The Sorcerer* - thanks for letting us about all the members of all forums who are involved in updating/managing  the price list.

Yesterday morning for some odd reason I was not able to see the Internal HDD tab so added all seagate internal HDD prices into Storage-external, SSD & flash tab - so now it's time to remove them and will update them on the internal HDD price list.

@ *nbaztec* - thanks for adding speakers.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey anyone add this to the front page, *XFX GTX460 for 13.8k+tax.*

This is legit and only sold in Asian markets, i couldn't get a picture but anyone in kolkata can verify this, just call up any shop, MD Comps has one in its shelf. Reference stuff.

Here's an image I found online:

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/7656/50166444.jpg

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/1562/78590715.jpg

This has reference cooler so will cool properly unlike palit cards, but xfx has poor build quality.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2010)

XFX has poor built quality? I am using them for over 4 years, I found them the best.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> XFX has poor built quality? I am using them for over 4 years, I found them the best.


Don't take personally, you see my sig???

You see the 'finger crossed' emoticon beside my XFX HD5850?? Well, it put me through hell, xfx was good before, I admit, the alpha dog 8800GT were some of the best around, but my HD5850 broke after first run(furmark), my friend's 5770 broke after 3 months(normal use), his card took 2 months to replace, so not just poor build quality but poor cust support as well.

PS: My card was a parallel import, mine got replaced in a month, my friend's 5770 was imported by rashi, the official distro, and took 2 months to replace, i'm sorry to say but xfx as you knew it is dead.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh god, I liked them the most. My 9800GT is running well though, 11 months and so on...So what's it's replacement brand? Was thinking of buying a GTX 460 in Jan...


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Oh god, I liked them the most. My 9800GT is running well though, 11 months and so on...So what's it's replacement brand? Was thinking of buying a GTX 460 in Jan...


I'll say MSI GTX460 HAWK for 13.5k looks most promising, don't buy palit, I bought a Palit GTX460 that had a load temp of 100c+, something was wrong with the card's cooling and it overheated like hell, and tirupati(palit distro) said it won't replace until the card breaks down, in the meantime my HDD temps reached 49c due that palit card. Also the cooling on that palit card looked like it was made out of iron(ie crap).

So I'd say MSI GTX460 HAWK or Cyclone model, msi looks promising, nice temperatures and good oc capabilities(with hawk model).

My XFX HD5850 is running fine after the rma though, but since xfx is not allowed to sell GTX460 outside of asia if you buy it then in future if you need rma you might end up waiting for months.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ya i saw many Complaints raised for Palit GTX 460 cooler but still many buy it !! i dono y !! techpowerup has recommend for good VLM & good product though ! hmmm Some of them feel the cooler is good 

Even i was using GTX 260 sonic which is non reference model more than a year gr8 hardware not even a bit of complaints !!


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ya i saw many Complaints raised for Palit GTX 460 cooler but still many buy it !! i dono y !! techpowerup has recommend for good VLM & good product though ! hmmm Some of them feel the cooler is good
> 
> Even i was using GTX 260 sonic which is non reference model more than a year gr8 hardware not even a bit of complaints !!


I don't know about techpowerup but the GTX460 palit sells(sonic, not the platinum) has no heatpipe in its cooler, just a chunk of anodized metal and its not copper, the stuff you see in passively cooled gfx cards.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2010)

tkin said:


> I'll say MSI GTX460 HAWK for 13.5k looks most promising, don't buy palit, I bought a Palit GTX460 that had a load temp of 100c+, something was wrong with the card's cooling and it overheated like hell, and tirupati(palit distro) said it won't replace until the card breaks down, in the meantime my HDD temps reached 49c due that palit card. Also the cooling on that palit card looked like it was made out of iron(ie crap).
> 
> So I'd say MSI GTX460 HAWK or Cyclone model, msi looks promising, nice temperatures and good oc capabilities(with hawk model).
> 
> My XFX HD5850 is running fine after the rma though, but since xfx is not allowed to sell GTX460 outside of asia if you buy it then in future if you need rma you might end up waiting for months.



Thanks for your valuable input. It was helpful. BTW- How did you find out your HDD temp? I could only see my CPU and Internal temp in BIOS !! Pardon my stupidity.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ya i saw many Complaints raised for Palit GTX 460 cooler but still many buy it !! i dono y !! techpowerup has recommend for good VLM & good product though ! hmmm Some of them feel the cooler is good



maybe Palit send hand picked cards to review sites. and the ones sold are just manufactured like any ordinary card even if it cost close to 200$or maybe more.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks for your valuable input. It was helpful. BTW- How did you find out your HDD temp? I could only see my CPU and Internal temp in BIOS !! Pardon my stupidity.


Download this software:
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
(in the right side click the 1st link under download latest release headline, and install it)


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks buddy. Really useful software. Found my HDD temperature at 42 and GPU temp on 55 after just over 4 hours of working. Hope they are okay, right?


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 25, 2010)

Ram sheet revamped. Correspondingly updated @ Build Your Rig!


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2010)

tkin said:


> Hey anyone add this to the front page, *XFX GTX460 for 13.8k+tax.*
> 
> This is legit and only sold in Asian markets, i couldn't get a picture but anyone in kolkata can verify this, just call up any shop, MD Comps has one in its shelf. Reference stuff.
> 
> This has reference cooler so will cool properly unlike palit cards, but xfx has poor build quality.



nice card but who is the distributor of that card - if it's Rashi refrain from buying it. Rashi Peripherals Kolkata branch is just messing up XFX service

here's my latest encounter with'em :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/133296-graphic-card-warranty-problem.html


----------



## Revolution (Oct 26, 2010)

Still,no price drop for GTX460.....
MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768MB is $149.99 in USA.
So,when we can see the real price cut for GTX460 in India ?


----------



## monkey (Oct 26, 2010)

*Sapphire HD6850: Rs. 11,800/-
Sapphire HD6870: Rs. 15,300/-*

Source: E


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2010)

monkey said:


> *Sapphire HD6850: Rs. 11,800/-
> Sapphire HD6870: Rs. 15,300/-*
> 
> Source: E


HD6850 price looks ok, for a card that trade blows with GTX460 1GB its good, but HD6870 is tad overpriced, we already have HD5850 at 15k and GTX460 1GB OC cards like masi hawk, sells for 13.5k, 2k price difference for 1-5% fps difference at best. HD6870 needs to be at 14k.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 26, 2010)

Finally Prices came out ! HD 5850 i expected GTX 460 is Best bang for bucks with in 13K cards ! 

HD 6870 15K inc tax wud be nice !!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 26, 2010)

i doubt there will be any kind of price drop for the HD68** series. AMD is blowing all guns & making a hell of cash. and their cards are selling faster than hot dogs, why should they lower price? i doubt HD6870 will sell for 14.*k this year, until GTX470 starts selling for 15-16k.


----------



## sjoardar (Oct 26, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> Logically speaking, you're all correct. Though the issue is that the spec sheet does *not* have many Internal HDDs. For sure if the data were vast I'd seprate them out.
> In any case the individual prices are listed as well, so it won't be a *big* problem.



*I agree.*



nbaztec said:


> *Script Updated to include the new sheet [Internal HDDs].*





topgear said:


> Added Seagate Internal HDD price list ( both 3.5 and 2.5 inch ) and Intel SSD prices.



Thanks friends, for such prompt follow-ups. Great job!



tkin said:


> Download this software:
> CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
> (in the right side click the 1st link under download latest release headline, and install it)



Loads of thanks! A great piece of pointer. Doesn't show the HDD temp in my system though. Do I need something more?


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 26, 2010)

sjoardar said:
			
		

> Thanks friends, for such prompt follow-ups. Great job!


You are welcome. 



			
				sjoardar said:
			
		

> Doesn't show the HDD temp in my system though. Do I need something more?


Yes, SpeedFan


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 27, 2010)

OKAY WAIT WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!

I can barely see 10 processors in one go, and I have to keep pressing different tabs??? and scroll downwards and sideways??? Where is my trusty CTRL+F ease of use gone???

Who F**KED this up man, and at least that person COULD HAVE THE DECENCY TO ASK !


I had come here to update with some big stuff, BAH!


----------



## aby geek (Oct 27, 2010)

yay even the thread starter doesnt like the new thing, i am relieved. 

and i hope all corsair hx series psus and all tagan psus in india are posted here shortly.

and idont see many igp boards.

cant we post stuff from digit pricewatch here aleast people will find their products here?
what say?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2010)

@comp@ddict, i can see your point but they haven't removed the price list. i feel the spreadsheet is if those who going for a product & needs every single bit of in depth info. for others. that want any item at a price, the price list updated by you is the easiest way. but i agree with you about editing your post without informing you.


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2010)

sjoardar said:


> *I agree.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your hdd has AHCI enabled temperature may not be reported by this software, try this one: *www.hdtune.com/download.html
If this fails too then there is probably no way to read your hdd temperatures.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2010)

The beauty of the Universal spreadsheet of price list is you can integrate it with any website and forum and if something is updated on spreadsheet everyone would be able to see the update immediately.

but the beauty of the price list that _comp@ddict_ has made is it's simplicity ( but  updates can not be shown on many online pages at one go ) - just navigate to the front page and use Ctrl+F to find a product price and it's still there only we have click on the spoiler button and to scroll a little bit more .

nonetheless - I will try my best to keep updated both of the lists.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 28, 2010)

Gagan Jain and Metalspree of TE have decided to jump aboard. TE mods/admins didn't bother to reply back so its pretty conclusive they don't even want to see that thread on top of the feedback section .

This forum is now displayed on Broadband forum: A comprehensive list of computer component prices
I was going to include tech arena to the list, but I can't make horse out of donkeys and as they seem to have a problem with people who are even members with TE, there's no point for me to ask them to get things displayed over there. They prefer "exclusive" content. IMO its pretty retarded to play politics-politics in a forum which is meant for the common mass but what the heck


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Oct 28, 2010)

Zotac GTS 450 @ RS.7350 at computer Empire, Nehru Palace, New Delhi


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 28, 2010)

Gskill ram prices/specs are updated.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 28, 2010)

Athlon II X4 645 for 6.4k @ smcinternational!!Is it worth 6.4k??


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2010)

^^ I don't think so - better get Athlon II X4 63x series cpus inside 5k range and OC them.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 29, 2010)

Android smartphone is added on the last tab of the spreadsheet.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ I don't think so - better get Athlon II X4 63x series cpus inside 5k range and OC them.



Hmm..Come to think of it its not worth spending 1.4 more for a 100/200Hz speed bump!!
Thanks for ur valuable suggestion!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> The beauty of the Universal spreadsheet of price list is you can integrate it with any website and forum and if something is updated on spreadsheet everyone would be able to see the update immediately.
> 
> but the beauty of the price list that _comp@ddict_ has made is it's simplicity ( but  updates can not be shown on many online pages at one go ) - just navigate to the front page and use Ctrl+F to find a product price and it's still there only we have click on the spoiler button and to scroll a little bit more .
> 
> nonetheless - I will try my best to keep updated both of the lists.



Okay okay I agree that you cant post on multiple sites but this was a DIGIT exclusive seriously, if I WANTED THIS on multiple sites, I COULD HAVE DONE IT, updating takes you know what??? COPY PASTE that's all nothing else, 2 minutes work and simplicity maintained.

BUT LOOK AT **** ********* SORCY POSTS HERE:-

TechEnclave



> So this is how its done. The universal spec sheet idea is that its gets displayed on multiple Indian tech forums. Few trusted people from the forums where this is displayed will get the power to edit out the spreadsheet via google whereas *I will keep the ownership to myself*.



DUDE WHAT THE *****? I've been doing everythinng on the list, and I know god darn how to make a spreadsheet. So how does he barge in and stake OWNERSHIP of everything I've put in for such a LONG time?? This is the limit. I quit CHIP.in for similar reasons, I thinkI quit this wretched TDF community for good too very soon


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 29, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:
			
		

> I will keep the ownership to myself.





			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> DUDE WHAT THE PHUCK? I've been doing everythinng on the list, and I know god darn how to make a spreadsheet. *So how does he barge in and stake OWNERSHIP of everything I've put in for such a LONG time??*



You are clearly blowing things out of proportion. What Sorcy meant was that the *ownership of the sheet*. I think you're educated enough to handle Google Docs & know there will always be a *Is Owner* account just to abide by the TOS of Google Docs.
Here there are 2 things:
1) The Real Google Doc sheet - which we refer to as *Sheet*
2) The hard work of many people in updating prices(incl. you) in the sheet - which we call..err.. *Sheet*!
See my point?

It's a clear case of misunderstanding. The idea or the sheet & the data in itself belongs to no one, or shall I say - the community. The ownership(of the sheet document) however remains with Socy, since the sheet is on his own Google Account(thus point #1).

If you still feel that Socy is unjustified in owning the sheet hosted on his Google Account, step up, pretty sure he'll make you the owner via a simple click of an option.

To make myself more clearer, I'll take the example of a Forum itself (as I created & manage one). There are admins & there are mods. But there is also 1 account called - The Owner! The owner will have the power to override all admins but all admins can override him too(strange?). But the difference is that the forum is registered in his a/c so that the hosting domain can have a direct contact(since they can't associate the same forum to every admin). Same is the case with this Google Docs sheet.

I don't wish to offend anyone, but fighting over silly stuff - that too due to a misunderstanding of words - just does not suit people of this intellect.

P.S. I'll like to see you in the list of collabs. coz I think we all owe big time to *cloud computing*. Plus the idea of a centralized database is being practiced - Everywhere! (This only lead me in creating Build Your Rig!) & over the years there can be many variations of the data you put up now.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 30, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> Can't load the spreadsheet properly on any mobile browser.


Check again, a friend is able to acess it just fine. He just tried it in Chrome incognito & his iPhone. According to him, it works fine with zero cached cookies.


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 30, 2010)

> He just tried it in Chrome incognito & his iPhone. According to him, it works fine with zero cached cookies.



just to be clear - I used Chrome incognito because I wanted to simulate how would a first time user see this spreadsheet. Sorc knows I've seen this spreadsheet enough times  and didn't want my previous visits to interfere (read: I'm uber lazy, got autologins et al)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 30, 2010)

@ CPG: OMG- you're everywhere >_<".  Yeah....what he said.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2010)

@ _*comp@ddict*_ - cool off ! your thread remains to you and you can update it anytime by spending only 2 mins of your time .

And the spreadsheet of *The Sorcerer* will remain there too and what's the harm in it. We got two price lists with *nbaztec* cool drop down form list based Build Your Rig!

you don't need to use words like MAHABAAP or PHUCK - I don't expect these kinds of words from you.

_*The Sorcerer *_has not claimed the ownership of the thread you started in TDF anytime.

_*nbaztec*_ has pointed it out very nicely and I also think it's just misunderstanding.

So just lets co-operate each other and it will make life even more easier.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ _*comp@ddict*_ - cool off ! your thread remains to you and you can update it anytime by spending only 2 mins of your time .
> 
> And the spreadsheet of *The Sorcerer* will remain there too and what's the harm in it. We got two price lists with *nbaztec* cool drop down form list based Build Your Rig!
> 
> ...



Becoming a PEACEMAKER


----------



## monkey (Oct 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ I don't think so - better get Athlon II X4 63x series cpus inside 5k range and OC them.



Better still - Buy Athlon II X3 440 for 3.8k and then unlock the fourth core - like what I did. You get Athlon II X4 equivalent for 3.8k!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2010)

Okay 'm chilling... sorry Sorcy just got too mad I've got no personal bad feelings against u bro, and thnx Desibond...

yes i see it can work, and since i'm not able to be very active, sorcy indeed can go ahead..... hmm it's actuali a very good idea, the entire indian tech community will be exposed to this price spec sheet, which is good, because the more people benefit, the happier I am.....


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2010)

comp@ddict, I read your post in TE. It was certainly in a bad taste.

By "ownership" The Sorcerer was talking about the ownership of the Google Spreadsheet. 

I hope this issue is resolved now.


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 30, 2010)

@compaddict, so you gonna hop onboard bro? Anytime you're ready.

----

Build Your Rig! is revamped for better selection. Now separate Brands are in diff. sections. Hope it leads to an increased building experience.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 30, 2010)

@nbaztec ur site gives " ie cant open this site " operation aborted. error

and the spreadsheet is coming along nicely ,keep it up guys.

i may be visiting NP soon for a new smps, so i need your guidance as well as if you want me to inquire any prices please inform me.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> @compaddict, so you gonna hop onboard bro? Anytime you're ready.
> 
> ----
> 
> Build Your Rig! is revamped for better selection. Now separate Brands are in diff. sections. Hope it leads to an increased building experience.



hey nice work out there dude


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 30, 2010)

aby geek said:
			
		

> @nbaztec ur site gives " ie cant open this site " operation aborted. error


Which version of IE? Works fine in IE8. But the real issue is, bro, why are you still using IE?
The first thing I do when I install Windows is to open IE & download Chrome/FF.



			
				piyush120290 said:
			
		

> hey nice work out there dude


Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Becoming a PEACEMAKER



yep - see com@ddict is a good guy and it was only a minor misunderstanding and now it's solved for good.



monkey said:


> Better still - Buy Athlon II X3 440 for 3.8k and then unlock the fourth core - like what I did. You get Athlon II X4 equivalent for 3.8k!!



But for that you have to take a "chance" and most of the time it works too but by spending only 600-800 bucks extra you can get a fully stable Athlon II X4.



comp@ddict said:


> Okay 'm chilling... sorry Sorcy just got too mad I've got no personal bad feelings against u bro, and thnx Desibond...
> 
> yes i see it can work, and since i'm not able to be very active, sorcy indeed can go ahead..... hmm it's actuali a very good idea, the entire indian tech community will be exposed to this price spec sheet, which is good, because the more people benefit, the happier I am.....



^ I knew you would understand buddy - let's do our best to make this spreadsheet more robust and powerful.

@ *nbaztec* - I liked the new layout as well and on opera ( I'm a fanboy - yeah! ) it's working like a charm.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 31, 2010)

^^ ya *com@ddict* is really need to appreciate thread with latest price update he updates regularly ! he does it !


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 1, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> @compaddict, so you gonna hop onboard bro? Anytime you're ready.
> 
> ----
> 
> Build Your Rig! is revamped for better selection. Now separate Brands are in diff. sections. Hope it leads to an increased building experience.



hey buddy, is it possible to show an error if incompatible products are selected? Say a 5970 on a RP 460W PSU? It would be hard to do,but awesome if done 

also,I too have made a price list,nowhere as detailed as this,but check it out :price list download


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Check again, a friend is able to acess it just fine. He just tried it in Chrome incognito & his iPhone. According to him, it works fine with zero cached cookies.



ok so here it is, i'm not using an android phone. Just the most common symbian s60 touch phone. Tried with opera mobile10, mini5 and uc browser. 
Opera browsers open the page but the list is just unreadable because of text getting placed on other text, jumbling it all together.
Uc cant even open the sheet.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 1, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> hey buddy, is it possible to show an error if incompatible products are selected? Say a 5970 on a RP 460W PSU? It would be hard to do,but awesome if done



It is possible but would involve a lot of complications, cross checks & god-knows-what algorithms. You ever wondered why there is nothing as such a "Compatibility Checker" - The reason is as I said above. Every site will either give you a wattage or the list of compatible sockets/clock speeds/etc. No one will check the compatibility of the products.

IMO, it's upto the user to check the compatibility (it always has been. Even the  biggest stores put up a notice to check compatibility at the time of buying).

The KISS(Keep It Short & Simple) mechanism always works wonders (See: Google Homepage).


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 1, 2010)

agreed, would involve a lot of complications and would be rather subjective too... good job :thumbsup:


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2010)

Added a new Section/Sheet -*Keyboard, Mouse & Mousepads* and added some component prices.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 2, 2010)

Surprise Surprise!
On recommendation of l33t(TE) added a new feature: *CSV Format Price Quote*. @ *Build Your Rig!*
1. Build Your Rig.
2. Click CSV Quote. 
3. _et viola_.

Easy to copy paste. Preservers the formatting(as table) when copied to Excel/Word.
Also added a *Build Counter* & *qty. option to Monitors*(Eyefinity fanboys).

P.S. @*topgear *waiting for verdict on, whether kb & mouse should have diff. sheets. Will implement then.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ That's nice.

If we want to create separate sheets we will Have to create 4 separate sheets namely : Keyboard, Mouse, Como Kits ( Keyboard+Mouse ) and another would be Mouse pads.

You will make you have add 3 selection options in your Build Your Rig page.

Sec 1 : ( people who selects this will not be able to select the combo kits ie Sec 2 at the same time )

A : Keyboard
B : Mouse

Sec : 2 : Combo Kits ( people who selects this will not be able to select the combo kits ie Sec 1 at the same time )

Sec : 3 :  For Mousepads only.

BTW, Update your siggy and this :

*nbaztec.eu5.org/


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2010)

Shouldn't this thread be in the bazar section and not the hardware Q&A section.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 3, 2010)

bazar section is where people sell their second hand stuff.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry i meant the section below. Buying advice pc components.
PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Tech Discussion Forums in India


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, Update your siggy and this :
> 
> nbaztec.com | Welcome



Didn't catch you.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2010)

He wants you to add the url to your signature or maybe update the system specs in your signature if you, maybe did an upgrade or something.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 3, 2010)

you cant add urls in siggy...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> you cant add urls in siggy...



says the one with a url alredy in his sig.
Only bb code is disabled so people can't do a click and load operation.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 3, 2010)

> you cant add urls in siggy...


'twas my doubt too. Still went forward with it. No link-backs = Less of Spam.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 3, 2010)

Rumour is that 1tb drives are going cheap especially in Delhi because they come with 1 year warranty on serial number. Irrespective of what dealer's say manufacturers will honour only 1 year warranty

No need to panic just yet. When you are buying the drives, please go to the respected manufacturer's site and check how much warranty is left on the serial code. Do the same for lower capacity drives to be sure.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ are you talking about internal or external  HDDs. But as far as I know internal HDds has 3 years of warranty. BTW, which brands are offering only 1 year warranty ?

@ *nbaztec* - yep, I wanted you to add your website address into your siggy and now it's looks perfect to me.

BTW, what do you say guys - should I move this thread into *Buying Advice PC Components / Configurations* section.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

I already said it. This is the troubleshooting forum. People who want to buy new devices would want to see the pricelist first. If they don't know the price they will make new threads regarding prices etc. You don't need to ask captain obvious for moving this thread.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> If we want to create separate sheets we will Have to create 4 separate sheets namely : Keyboard, Mouse, Como Kits ( Keyboard+Mouse ) and another would be Mouse pads.



We can just put one and put it as input peripherals.


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 4, 2010)

--sorry--
wrong post


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

Only an athlon 64 x2 will be a bottleneck


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you talking about internal or external  HDDs. But as far as I know internal HDds has 3 years of warranty. BTW, which brands are offering only 1 year warranty ?
> 
> @ *nbaztec* - yep, I wanted you to add your website address into your siggy and now it's looks perfect to me.
> 
> BTW, what do you say guys - should I move this thread into *Buying Advice PC Components / Configurations* section.


yeah, move it, it actually belongs there.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 4, 2010)

@sorceror sir i needed help but cant pm you , can you lift the lock please.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> @sorceror sir i needed help but cant pm you , can you lift the lock please.



make a new thread in the appropriate section  about your query and he can reply there.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> We can just put one and put it as input peripherals.



^^ that's great idea - So I will Rename the Keyboard, Mouse and mouse pads sheet to *input peripherals*.

But don't you think it will be a little bit complicated for _nbaztec_ to add this into his build your rig form.

*BTW, Thread Moved.*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 5, 2010)

^^ Do we really need to add it?


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ that's great idea - So I will Rename the Keyboard, Mouse and mouse pads sheet to *input peripherals*.
> 
> But don't you think it will be a little bit complicated for _nbaztec_ to add this into his build your rig form.



I'll find a way out - after my exams however.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2010)

@ *The Sorcerer* - I think a sheet on input peripherals is really needed.

Nowadays we have tons of input devices of many brands and models with some unique feature - With so many options to choose from I think a separate sheet is worth it.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2010)

the prices of monitors need to be updated plzzz
they are still priced high
some models are quoted as high as 1.2-1.5k in comparison to the latest prices

i can provide u the prices of some latest and widely used models

NOTE:the price would be from DELHI and surrounded places


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> NOTE:the price would be from DELHI and surrounded places


Ambala, Chandigarh, Gurgaon etc ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2010)

@ *piyush120290* - yep, the monitor prices are outdated - will try to update them.

BTW, it would be great if you can post the monitor prices in here.


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 7, 2010)

Could somebody tell me latest prices for Blu-ray drives?


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 7, 2010)

@piyush
You can inform us of the prices here *spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG9aOUFyT2s0c2lJbkFKVl9sV3pOTkE6MQ#gid=0

The same can be accessed via nbaztec.com | Build You Rig!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

Faun said:


> Ambala, Chandigarh, Gurgaon etc ?



Only NCR region...sorry....



topgear said:


> @ *piyush120290* - yep, the monitor prices are outdated - will try to update them.
> 
> BTW, it would be great if you can post the monitor prices in here.



will be going to NP tomorrow
so will update the prices accordingly



nbaztec said:


> @piyush
> You can inform us of the prices here *spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG9aOUFyT2s0c2lJbkFKVl9sV3pOTkE6MQ#gid=0
> 
> The same can be accessed via nbaztec.com | Build You Rig!



thanks
will look forward to it


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2010)

Added ACER monitor prices.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2010)

HERE ARE SOME PRICES OF THE LCDs/LEDs
THE ABOVE PRICES DOESN'T INCLUDE VAT


AOC LCD 17 SQ-->5500
AOC LED S415W-->5400
AOC LED 20"(RAZER)-->6400

LG LED 20"-->6600
LG LED 18.5-->6262
LG LCD 22"-->7523
LG LCD 20"-->5800
LG LCD 16"-->4455

SAMSUNG LCD 18.5-->5566
SAMSUNG LCD 22"-->7575
SAMSUNG LCD 20"-->6200

BENQ LED 24"(V2420H)-->14500
BENQ LED 24"(V2410 ECO)-->13500
BENQ LCD TRUE 19-->5600
BENQ 24 E2420HD-->12900
BENQ 22 E2220-->8450
BENQ LED 22 G2222HDL-->9400
BENQ LED 22 V2220H-->11620
BENQ LCD 24 G2420HD-->10800


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2010)

^^no G2220HD??
which are those samsung and LG 22".


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2010)

jaskanwar singh said:


> ^^no g2220hd??
> Which are those samsung and lg 22".



g2220hd-->8100
e2220hd-->8900


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2010)

but they aren't listed on smc


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 8, 2010)

guys can any one tell me the cost of 2GB DDR2 800MHz ram price of all brands.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> e2220hd-->8900





piyush120290 said:


> BENQ 22 E2220-->8450



these two are same monitor. isn't? than difference prices? different shops?



sukesh1090 said:


> guys can any one tell me the cost of 2GB DDR2 800MHz ram price of all brands.



Ram prices varies from place to place. as DDR2 is slowly vanishing from market, so it'll be really hard to pin point a single price. so expect pricing from 1700-2300.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2010)

Can you mention the model names of those LG and samsung monitors - otherwise I may not able to add those on update list.

Anyway, thanks for your help.

BTW, added 4 LG monitor prices.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> these two are same monitor. isn't? than difference prices? different shops?
> .



there was a lil difference between these 2 models
one was with HDMI cable and the other was not

thats what the shopkeeper told me.....
looks strange to me too though



topgear said:


> Can you mention the model names of those LG and samsung monitors - otherwise I may not able to add those on update list.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your help.
> 
> BTW, added 4 LG monitor prices.



yaar i tried to look out for model nos. but couldnt find any
looks like in whole NP they just circulates one list of prices to all shops with same products whether they have it or not


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> there was a lil difference between these 2 models
> one was with HDMI cable and the other was not
> 
> thats what the shopkeeper told me.....
> looks strange to me too though



thats strange. cause basically both are same. one can't differ between monitors by using lowercase or uppercase letters. that will be ridiculous. if so we'll have infinite numbers of monitors & other PC parts.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

^^or may be i wrote it down wrong
but i dont remember any model of 22 screen having difference of 400-500 bucks
man...i dunno
the correct pricing would be 8900


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ 8900 is old pricing. maybe we talking about the LED 22". that makes more sense here.


----------



## tristar2 (Nov 10, 2010)

where to find out the latest prices of computer products, any site suggestion??


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

Seriously - are you joking or you just too lazy to find out ??

look at the first page of this thread.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ 8900 is old pricing. maybe we talking about the LED 22". that makes more sense here.



oh man i'm so confused here
those guys didnt make any sense to me

so i think its 22 LCD->7600
and 22LED->8900

is this looks ok?coz i'm still in vague state


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ya tht kinda looks like it!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> oh man i'm so confused here
> those guys didnt make any sense to me
> 
> so i think its 22 LCD->7600
> ...



G2220HD ---> ~7500.
E2020HD ---> ~8200
22" LED ---> ~8900

the pricing should be something like this.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 10, 2010)

Can anyone please add to the list the latest price of WD Caviar Black 1 TB or 500 GB? I see the prices of the Green an Blue Editions.


----------



## monkey (Nov 10, 2010)

WD Black 500GB: Rs. 2,800/-
WD Black 1TB: Rs. 4,900/-
*Zotac GTX 580: Rs. 30,500/-*


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 10, 2010)

Can anyone please add to the list the latest price of WD Caviar Black 1 TB or 500 GB? I see the prices of the Green an Blue Editions only!

Why don't I see the edit button any more? Something wrong with my browser or what? I need to delete one of my last two posts.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ Added.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 11, 2010)

prices for dese mobos' guyz
1. GAP55AUD7
2. GAP55AUSB3L
and 
MSI P55GD65USB3
or MSI P55GD85


----------



## mazenium73 (Nov 12, 2010)

hello guys i have coolermaster 430 cabby , i am a beginner and i want to ask 2 questions plz reply to me for the following :-

1- i have 4 coolermaster 120 mm fans plus the front stock one how can i connect them is it to the mobo or psu . do i need any extra connectors .

2- Is 450 watts psu enough for 5 led fans and ati 4670 1 gb , suggest me one with budget 2000 rs. , keep in mind i dont care about warranty and service , caring About tight budget .


thanks alot guys


----------



## quan chi (Nov 12, 2010)

can anyone please update me with the latest prices of q6600 or q8300.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2010)

mazenium73 said:


> hello guys i have coolermaster 430 cabby , i am a beginner and i want to ask 2 questions plz reply to me for the following :-
> 
> 1- i have 4 coolermaster 120 mm fans plus the front stock one how can i connect them is it to the mobo or psu . do i need any extra connectors .
> 
> ...



ans 1->there must be 2-3 pins available on ur mobo to connect fans
if u have already occupied them up,then u need to check the connectors attached to ur psu

ans 2->FSP saga 500W at 2.2k
           gigabyte superb 460W at 2.2k


----------



## aby geek (Nov 12, 2010)

can someone add the latest prices of these psu:

seasonic 520w

FSP epsilon and everest


----------



## vwad (Nov 12, 2010)

including of tax Seasonic 520W is Rs. 4259

*techshop.in/store/seasonic-520w-s1...ion-power-supply-buy-online-india-p-5835.html


----------



## mukherjee (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi friends, I've been to Chandni Chowk,Kolkata today.

At MD Computers, the XFX GTX 460 is still to be seen!

Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 1600Mhz 4GB Kit DDR3 9-9-9-24 1.65v @ 3600+!!!

GA P55MUD2 @ 6100+

GA P55US3L @ 6300+

GA P55USB3 @ 8400+

GA P55UD3R @ 9800+


----------



## vwad (Nov 13, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Hi friends, I've been to Chandni Chowk,Kolkata today.
> 
> At MD Computers, the XFX GTX 460 is still to be seen!
> 
> ...



superb!! bheeshon cheap RAM


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

I went to some shops in Bhubaneswar inquirin abt Kingston's 2GB Value RAM(DDR3 1333MHz).I must hv been to atleast 7-8 shops.None of 'em had Kingston.Only brands I cud find were Zion,Hynix,Dynet n some brand named Wizard(not sure if thts d name but it kinda sounded like it).Only 1 shop had Kingston n it was for 3k!!:flu-surprised8:..If I order online I wud get it for a lil less than 2k!I give up..No more buyin stuff from local retailers!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Hi friends, I've been to Chandni Chowk,Kolkata today.
> 
> At MD Computers, the XFX GTX 460 is still to be seen!
> 
> ...



that's really some great pricing - specially the 4 GB ram kit is darn cheap!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2010)

vwad said:


> including of tax Seasonic 520W is Rs. 4259
> 
> *techshop.in/store/seasonic-520w-s1...ion-power-supply-buy-online-india-p-5835.html



Everything thing is on plus side of this PSU except the 3 years warranty.....


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 18, 2010)

Added a much coveted feature on public(and mod) demand.

*The Compatibility Check*
Just enable the feature & select the Pivot element(the one upon which your rig is based). The Script should do the needful.

Phew! Didn't came easy & as always data is taken from the spec sheet.
Any bug - kindly let me know.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2010)

^^ that's great a implementation  - thanks a lot for your hard efforts you put behind this.


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 19, 2010)

@mukherjee ...
is the gtx 460 da cyclone one or hawk 

and if it is hawk den is it twin frozr or talon attack ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2010)

Added BenQ monitor prices


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

Gskill

AMAZING PRICES OF G.SKILL. *G.Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.5k*


----------



## mukherjee (Nov 20, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> @mukherjee ...
> is the gtx 460 da cyclone one or hawk
> 
> and if it is hawk den is it twin frozr or talon attack ?



Nope,As I said,its XFX version!!

Cyclone/hawk(/talon attack) are of MSI!


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2010)

Got these quotations from STech Computers, Pune:

Core i7 950 - 15k
HAF 922 - 6.8k
HAD 932 - 9.4k
Circle PSU 550W - 2.2k
APC UPS 600vA - 2k
APC 650vA - 3k
APC UPS 1.1kvA - 4.9k

MSI HD6870 - 15.5k
MSI HD6850 - ~13k or something
MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB - ~13k or something

These are inclusive of all taxes.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 20, 2010)

^^Are Circle PSUs any good??


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2010)

^^build quality is poor. Doesn't look so good IMO


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2010)

HD6870 and APC 1.1KVA ups prices are very tempting.


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2010)

^^One can always do the bargain.

I just tell them the price over internet and then they just pretend to confirm it over phone and dang the prices come down within a reasonable margin of the internet prices 

I plan to buy a UPS in December. Is the price for APC 1.1KvA good enough ?


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Are Circle PSUs any good??


No, they aren't.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2010)

Faun said:


> ^^One can always do the bargain.
> 
> I just tell them the price over internet and then they just pretend to confirm it over phone and dang the prices come down within a reasonable margin of the internet prices
> 
> I plan to buy a UPS in December. *Is the price for APC 1.1KvA good enough ?*



yep, it's just fine. lynx-india was ( may be still is ) selling it at 4.8k.


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 22, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Nope,As I said,its XFX version!!
> 
> Cyclone/hawk(/talon attack) are of MSI!





m.d. sux

first i tell them if dey can provide me 460 hawk , dey said widin 3 days it wil come
after 3 days wen i call dem , dey say u can get cyclone and if u want hawk u gotta wait 10 days >.<
i dont bliv dem now ...

2 nub questions : 
1. by chance if i go 2 delhi , can i go directly 2 smc shop and ask for 460 hawk ??
2.can i bargain there ??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ 
1. ofcourse.
2. ask Piyush.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> .
> 
> 2 nub questions :
> 1. by chance if i go 2 delhi , can i go directly 2 smc shop and ask for 460 hawk ??
> 2.can i bargain there ??



yup...they have it in stock..but i dont know the exact pricing
and yea..u can bargain too but u have to be smart coz Mr.Gurmeet aint no kid...

gud luk


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 22, 2010)

ty ...
but da thing is  : IF (EEEEEF) i go to delhi ... =.="


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks topgear.

What do you guys think about this, yeah I am thinking of buying a cabinet soon. NZXT Phantom (which color ?).


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2010)

That cabby got good reviews on some foreign mags - what's the price you are going to pay for this one anyway ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2010)

^^8.4k or less from primeabgb or local dealers (if I could find one).

I have also taken a look at Lanboy Air, superb modular cabinet.

Not sure which cabinet is best, budget can be upto 15k.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 23, 2010)

budget of 15k? hmm CM STaCKER comes to mind. any thing better and cheaper then CM S 830?


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

I've updated the prices of 80% AMD processors in the spreadsheet. They have become more cheaper.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 24, 2010)

aby geek said:


> budget of 15k? hmm CM STaCKER comes to mind. any thing better and cheaper then CM S 830?




bt NZXT phantom is sumwht diff.. atleast looks are much better dan ne oder..


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> bt NZXT phantom is sumwht diff.. atleast looks are much better dan ne oder..


Time to start avoiding the SMS lingo now.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 24, 2010)

^^  forgot..


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2010)

aby geek said:


> budget of 15k? hmm CM STaCKER comes to mind. any thing better and cheaper then CM S 830?



Looks are not so good.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

^^for a budget of 15k look nowhere else other than LIAN LI.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2010)

^^again looks are not so good IMO.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 24, 2010)

lol lian li starts at 15k.

does antec 1200 looks ugly too?

have a look at zebronics xclio and invader series chassis if looks matter.

Products - Other Cabinets, Antibiotic, Wind, Korea, Jet ,Lava, Hawk2, BTX,Jhansi, Boss, pointery, Computer Distributor, Computer Manufacturers

i like a380 its very alien like.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

@faun
u want a showpiece or a performer....!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2010)

^^A380 is not that good to tempt me and still haven't got a worthy contender to Phantom. Antec 1200 looks good but not much in comparison to Phantom.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @faun
> u want a showpiece or a performer....!!



I think thats a good combo of both, a showpiece and performer. I have read reviews and did my own thought work too. Whats bad in that ?


----------



## aby geek (Nov 24, 2010)

how about xclio 777 faun

well i seriously dont like phantom , hae a look at this:

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## aby geek (Nov 24, 2010)

how about xclio 777 faun

well i seriously dont like phantom , hae a look at this:

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2010)

aby geek said:


> well i seriously dont like phantom , hae a look at this:


Beauty is relative and lies in the eyes of beholder.



aby geek said:


> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket



Now this one looks like a good contender. Details please.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 25, 2010)

aby geek said:


> how about xclio 777 faun
> 
> well i seriously dont like phantom , hae a look at this:



y not phantom?? ne performance issue?


----------



## aby geek (Nov 25, 2010)

Acer Aspire Predator Desktop PCs and G24 LCD Display Launched

for you faun, its a full system, dont know if cabby comes solo.

no pulkit i dont like phantoms design


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 25, 2010)

no dey dnt give dere caby seperately.. i asked dell also for the cabinet only few days back... 
bt they denied..


----------



## bengaltiger (Nov 25, 2010)

This is a great thread. Very informative.

Thanks to all who are contributing regularly.

Need some help.

I am from West Bengal.

Interested to build 1)Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading).

Please suggest some reliable shop / dealer from Kolkata , where I can buy all these components.

Let me know the address (with phone , email etc).

Thanks,
BT


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 25, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/134060-pc-buying-guide-nov-2010-a.html

check out the above link.. u will find config for ur budget..

oders will let u knw d shops in kolkata..

bt create your own thread.. dat wud b better


----------



## Cilus (Nov 25, 2010)

Some price updates from my side in Kolkata

AMD CPU
Phenom II 1055T @ 8.6K
Phenom II 1090T @ 12.5K
Phenom II 965 @ 7.6K
Athlon II 635 4.375K

Intel CPU
Core i5 760 @ 9.6K
Core i7 950 @ 12.4K

AMD Mobo:
Gigabyte 880G UD2H @ 4.1K
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7K

Intel Mobo
ASUS X58 Saber-tooth @ 12.8K

Ram:
Kingston 2 GB 1333 MHz @ 1.55K
Corsair 1600 MHz DDR3 4 GB Kit @ 4.3K

HDD:
Seagate 1 TB @ 2.7k
Seagate 2 TB @ 4.7K

PSU:
I'm not sure whether it is right.
orsair VX550W @ 3.9K.
Probabaly it from new GS series

Graphics card
XFX GTX 470 @ 17.5K
XFX HD 6870 @ 14.9K (I got this one)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ I wish you don't have to go through that experience again with Rashi


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Some price updates from my side in Kolkata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? Core i7 960 @13.4K? Last month when I checked the i7 950 was 12.5k. WOW. Thanks fyi.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^am i dreaming or something - i7 950 - 12.5k and i7 960 - 13.4k...


----------



## Cilus (Nov 25, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^^am i dreaming or something - i7 950 - 12.5k and i7 960 - 13.4k...



Guys That's a mistake from my side. Sorry. The price is i7 950 is 12.4K.


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 25, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Some price updates from my side in Kolkata
> 
> 
> Graphics card
> ...




xfx hd 6870 from wich shop ??
can i get a sapphire one ?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Guys That's a mistake from my side. Sorry. The price is i7 950 is 12.4K.



So you didn't check the price of 960? Can you gimme some idea on 960's pricing?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> xfx hd 6870 from wich shop ??
> can i get a sapphire one ?



Right now only XFX version is available. I purchased it from Vedant Computers. However MD computers told me that they will bring 6000 series from other brands after 1 week.


----------



## Joker (Nov 26, 2010)

AMD PROCESSORS SO CHEAP!!! just checkd the spec sheet... mfg: 955BE for 7.3k!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2010)

yep, they are very cheap right now - a hexa core cpu can be bagged for only 8.6k.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 26, 2010)

Cilus said:


> orsair VX550W @ 3.9K.



U mean Corsair ?
This is very great price but unfortunately price ismnuch higher in Kolkata.....


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

^^You sure about that?theitwares,techshop,smc still quote the PSU for around 4.6k!!


----------



## Tenida (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah Price of VX 550 is Rs4.6-4.8k and in kolkata its Rs 5k.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

may be that pricing is exclusive of VAT
but still its way too low


----------



## mitraark (Nov 26, 2010)

Very Very Helpful post , i hope more porcessors are included.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2010)

Guys, don't get confused with the PSU pricing. I mentioned in my post that it is probably from newly launched GS series. Shop keepers don't have much idea about the division present inside of same brands.
I too think it is a mistake from their side. However even if is from GS series, I think it is a good option.


----------



## mukherjee (Nov 26, 2010)

Have a look at this...

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/3701/sandyprocprice.png

The prices are for 1000 tray quantities,still,they look promising, dont they?

If prices remain indicative of this...my next Sandy Bridge upgrade is on track!!!


----------



## aby geek (Nov 26, 2010)

^^ cool

such a bummer gs series lowest model is 600w and hx450 not available.
can i get hx450 from us?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 27, 2010)

Can Anyone post Price of external HDD from Seagate ??


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2010)

added the prices posted by _cilus_ and a few more too.

BTW, *Cheapest LGA 1156 mobos*

Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2 @ 3.7k
ASUS P7H55 M LX @ 4.1k


----------



## Cilus (Nov 27, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Can Anyone post Price of external HDD from Seagate ??



2.5" 500 GB is around 3K and 1 TB is 5.6K, coming with 5 Yrs of warranty.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Can Anyone post Price of external HDD from Seagate ??


First post of the thread.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 28, 2010)

guys can anyone please update the price of E7500. or is there any good *C2Q* quad core cpu within price range of 6k.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 28, 2010)

quan chi said:


> guys can anyone please update the price of E7500. or is there any good *C2Q* quad core cpu within price range of 6k.


You should go for C2Q 8300. I think it will be available within 7K, probably little higher than 6K. It is the cheapest Quad core from Intel. No idea about E7500 pricing.
One question, ate you upgrading your existing system or getting everything?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

Joker said:


> AMD PROCESSORS SO CHEAP!!! just checkd the spec sheet... mfg: 955BE for 7.3k!!!!!



Just checked smc.DAMN!Why didn't this happen 2-3 months earlier?
But theitwares & techshop still quote 8k for the same CPU!!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 28, 2010)

TheiTwares and Techshop always quote price higher than others and their site is not updated with the changes of the price frequently.

In Kolkata PII 965 is available @ 7.6K


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

You gotta be kidding me!!..DAMN!!should have bought my CPU at these times!!
My luck!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2010)

Cilus said:


> You should go for C2Q 8300. I think it will be available within 7K, probably little higher than 6K. It is the cheapest Quad core from Intel. No idea about E7500 pricing.
> One question, ate you upgrading your existing system or getting everything?



E7500 is around ~5.5k.

Q8300 is around ~7.5k


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 29, 2010)

Core i7 950 @ 12.4K Really ?

Pls give any online shop name .


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 29, 2010)

theitwares,smcinternational,techshop,deltapage,mediahome....oh & itdepot(or theitdepot)


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 29, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> theitwares,smcinternational,techshop,deltapage,mediahome....oh & itdepot(or theitdepot)



I check on all possible sites but i can't find i7 950 @ 12.4 k . 

Imo price given here is totally wrong .Misleading .


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 29, 2010)

ya in most of the online stores the prices are still old.For e.g. Phenom II X4 955 is quoted at 7.3k at SMC whereas others still quote it at 8-8.2k.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

I've updated the price of Core i7-950 to Rs.14,400 as I am getting this everywhere.

Core i7-930 should however be available for ~Rs.13,000.


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> I check on all possible sites but i can't find i7 950 @ 12.4 k .
> 
> Imo price given here is totally wrong .Misleading .



*Rahulyo*, appreciate the fact that there is a mechanism like this available on our forum. Dealers / websites update the quotes at their own discretion. Members (from TDF/TE/Chip) who are updating this, are not 100% in-sync with them. No one is posting erroneous or misleading information. We all know, that this template is a starting point for hardware pricing, and not 'set-in-stone" quotes.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Nov 29, 2010)

GeForce GTX 580  the price estimation was 252k how 30 k it will release in december i gess

Nvidia Geforce GTX 580 Price in India and Specifications


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> I check on all possible sites but i can't find i7 950 @ 12.4 k .
> 
> Imo price given here is totally wrong .Misleading .


The Intel Core i7 950 is priced at 12.4K as on today. I don't care about online sites, just go to a store and ask 'em. 
and please don't post any *MISLEADING* info unless you are confirm.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 29, 2010)

Online sites hardly update all product prices regularly , market prices can easily be Rs 300-400 less for a Rs 5000-10000 priced product.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 29, 2010)

So can anyone give me any shop Name from whr i get i7 920/930 - 13k ? Pls.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 29, 2010)

You live in Nasik , go to any popular Tech Shop there [ prefer those which are in areasa filled with many tech shops ]


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

how much is cost of external DVD writer from Sony & Samsung


----------



## Tathaga (Nov 30, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> how much is cost of external DVD writer from Sony & Samsung



sony is 900 without box 
and 950 with box in kolkata 1 month ago


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

^^Dude thats not the external writers.Those are the ones you fit inside the cabinet.
*Karan* wants to know the cost of external ones.
@ *Karan* - I think its somewhere around 2.5k for Samsung.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 30, 2010)

What i5 Processors are currently available in the market ??? They are better than C2Q of the same price, right ?


----------



## Vishw (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey guys, what's the cost of GA-H55-USB3 [ATX model]? I couldn't find it on 1st page or any online sites!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 30, 2010)

mitraark said:


> What i5 Processors are currently available in the market ??? They are better than C2Q of the same price, right ?


Are they? They might be new but except i5 750, 760 all have 2C/4T while all the C2Q have 4C/4T. Maybe there are many other things to consider but I don't know.


----------



## tkin (Dec 1, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Are they? They might be new but except i5 750, 760 all have 2C/4T while all the C2Q have 4C/4T. Maybe there are many other things to consider but I don't know.


Check your info, i5 750s have 4 core no ht, thats 4 threads, also clock per clock nehalems are faster than older quad cores.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

core i series is better than c2d/c2q series but sandy bridge will be the best of three.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2010)

@tkin & topgear: Core-i5 has not HT...& how the turbo-boost works????
@ssb1551: Thanx.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

tkin said:


> Check your info, i5 750s have 4 core no ht, thats 4 threads, also clock per clock nehalems are faster than older quad cores.



ya thats what *theithappy* said : 750 & 760 have 4 cores & hence 4 threads.But other i5's have 2 cores & 4 threads.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys which motherboard has an onboard btn to automatically overclock the proccy...i read somewhere...i think MSI has that fature...don't remember the exactly.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 1, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @tkin & topgear: Core-i5 has not HT...& how the turbo-boost works????
> @ssb1551: Thanx.



Turbo boost is completely different thing and has no relation with HT. When CPU is handling some process which is not using all the cores then using Turbo boost technology it can increase the clock speed of  those cores which are getting used. As a result even the non-multithreaded applications have some performance boost


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 1, 2010)

What are the current prices of sony/moserbear/desi DVD+R DL 8GB ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

At my place only dual layer rewritable MoserBaer DVDs are available for 70/- each.Don't know about SONY & HP.
Local dual layers are for 15/- each.I bought 7 of those today morning.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey guys which motherboard has an onboard btn to automatically overclock the proccy...i read somewhere...i think MSI has that fature...don't remember the exactly.



those mobos r expensive.....& also have a LED Counter....
ASUS,MSI,Gigabyte has those btns


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 1, 2010)

It is not like that.That feature is available even in low end models of MSI.I had a MSI GF615M P33 and OC switch was present.There are 4 positions 5,10,15 and 20% performance boost.But that feature is of no use, its better to OC manually.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 1, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> What are the current prices of sony/moserbear/desi DVD+R DL 8GB ?



Moserbaer DVD9 costs Rs 40 here in Kolkata , comes in a Case.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 1, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> those mobos r expensive.....& also have a LED Counter....
> ASUS,MSI,Gigabyte has those btns



No they are availbale in some mid range mobos too...now i remember...its called the OC genie feature...even i hv read...its not that helpful...


----------



## sjoardar (Dec 1, 2010)

abhidev said:


> No they are availbale in some mid range mobos too...now i remember...its called the OC genie feature...even i hv read...its not that helpful...



My eVGA X58 3XSLI mobo has an OC option in the BIOS that is called "Dummy OC"! One reviewer was so aghast at this nomeclature that he called that a "really dumb name"!
Nevertheless, choosing that instantly gave me my i7 920 processor a boost to 3.2 GHz, fully stable without any problem whatsoever. Not bad for a"Dummy", I must say!
BTW, as I had expressed my suspicion in an earlier post, I had some problem with my browser, but I have now regained the "Edit", "Quote", etc buttons in this forum posts. I uninstalled and then re-installed my Firefox browser and installed my favourite add-ons, And I am now all set!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Can Anyone post Price of external HDD from Seagate ??



Seagate GoFlex 1TB is available for 3.9k.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2010)

really external one tb for 3.9k? is it any good.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

aby geek said:


> really external one tb for 3.9k? is it any good.



Free Agent Desk is 3.6k.

Go flex is good from what I have read in the reviews. Its USB 2 with an option of buying a esata firewire OR USB3 connector.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2010)

brilliant!! its a steal man


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

^
Yep. I'm probably buying one within this week


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2010)

its a desktop external na? how about portable drives?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

Portables are much more expensive.
Seagate's is 6k


----------



## aby geek (Dec 2, 2010)

how are iomega free go series?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

No idea


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2010)

iomega is a good and reputed brand but they are not very widely available in everywhere.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2010)

Seagate 2.5" or portable 1 TB external HDDs are available @ 5.6K in Kolkata. Even in deltapage the price has been reflected. It is coming with 5 Yrs of warranty.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2010)

sjoardar said:


> My eVGA X58 3XSLI mobo has an OC option in the BIOS that is called "Dummy OC"! One reviewer was so aghast at this nomeclature that he called that a "really dumb name"!
> Nevertheless, choosing that instantly gave me my i7 920 processor a boost to 3.2 GHz, fully stable without any problem whatsoever. Not bad for a"Dummy", I must say!
> BTW, as I had expressed my suspicion in an earlier post, I had some problem with my browser, but I have now regained the "Edit", "Quote", etc buttons in this forum posts. I uninstalled and then re-installed my Firefox browser and installed my favourite add-ons, And I am now all set!



Hey how much did ur proccy cost...m planning to get one too.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 2, 2010)

Found a little something on Sandybridge here


----------



## Ajay Math (Dec 2, 2010)

hey guys i hv a old EVGA-nforce 780i -sli ftw mobo and 
                     graphics card 9800GX2 xfx 1gb
                     quadcore  Q9450 2.66 proccy

.....i wanna sell thm.....wht is the approx price thy shud  fetch...

let me know guys...wanna get a new system soon....


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ if you are interested selling it through forum create a thread on the Bazzar section mentioning all the details and your expected price.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

Ajay Math said:


> hey guys i hv a old EVGA-nforce 780i -sli ftw mobo and
> graphics card 9800GX2 xfx 1gb
> quadcore  Q9450 2.66 proccy
> 
> ...


It could easily fetch you more than 12k, imho. [3k for mobo, 4.5k for the gfx card and 4.5k for the processor.]

Although, I think your system is very good and upgrading your graphic card should be more than enough.


----------



## racdoy (Dec 3, 2010)

Can someone let me know the prices of the Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3, GA-P55A-UD3 & GA-P55A-UD3R? If you can also specify some reputed online stores where I can make the purchase that wud be great. Thanks.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

*Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3R* - 9.8k - Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3R


----------



## sjoardar (Dec 3, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey how much did ur proccy cost...m planning to get one too.



My i7 920 processor had cost me Rs. 13,800 + VAT = Rs. 14,352 in Kolkata (from Vedant, Chandni Chawk), but that was way back in August of last year! For a price list of most other components I purchased around that time, you can see page-122 of the "Post Your Latest Purchase" section of this forum. Price and availability must have changed by now.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yups...for a thousand bucks more one can get the better i7 950.


----------



## tkin (Dec 4, 2010)

ico said:


> It could easily fetch you more than 12k, imho. [3k for mobo, 4.5k for the gfx card and 4.5k for the processor.]
> 
> Although, I think your system is very good and upgrading your graphic card should be more than enough.


9800GX2 is FASTER than GTX460, so I guess 4.5k is bit less.


----------



## Vishw (Dec 4, 2010)

Why is GA-H55M-UD2H appearing twice with 2 diff prices in the sheet? 4.2k & 5.8k? Which one is correct?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 4, 2010)

tkin said:


> 9800GX2 is FASTER than GTX460, so I guess 4.5k is bit less.


MAy I know from where you get this information? 
A normal 9800GT has 112 shader processors, so the total SU count in 9800GX2 is 224, whereas GTX 460 is having 336 shader cores+each of the shader cores are more efficient and it is plugged with a GDD5 memory for very high bandwidth. 9800 GX2 may keep up in some low resolution gaming, but at full HD gaming, it can't.


----------



## kushalsv (Dec 4, 2010)

hey all,
m gonna upgrade my sys in a few days..
m going for a phenom II x4 955,
but i wasn sure about whic Mobo i shud go for..
i ll be going for a gtx460 wit atleast 4gb of ddrIII ram..
so i was wonderin bout the mobo..shud i get one with onboard grafix??
since i ll be gettn a gtx460,i wudn need onboard graphics..or do i??
so ppl,can u suggest a cheap n good "*AM3*" mobo wit *DDRIII *support..(usb3 n al tht fancy features r not really necessary)..but anyways suggest both...with usb3 and non usb3..but cheap and best!!*no biostar please*!!

also...i'v never used an amd processor b4...wil i hav any probs if i use an nvidia card???   or is it just a myth???
can u also suggest whether i shud go for the amp version or the cyclone version of gtx460??(wic is cheaper and better btw the two???)


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

kushalsv said:


> hey all,
> m gonna upgrade my sys in a few days..
> m going for a phenom II x4 955,
> but i wasn sure about whic Mobo i shud go for..
> ...


*Start a new thread:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=83

Also don't forget to mention your budget and fill up the questionnaire.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 6, 2010)

Do prices fall more during the holiday season to lure in more customers , or does the fall in prices actually stop so that the market can profit more ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 6, 2010)

Price fall mostly when new hardware is released. And new CPUs and GPUs are going to be released soon.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 7, 2010)

new cpu ka kya karoge mobos ki to news hi nahin koi.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/7638/sabertoothp67withtactic.jpg
Ye lo mobo ki news.

Sabertooth. In a "Tactical Vest".


----------



## mitraark (Dec 7, 2010)

Some Kolkata Prices

Intel
 i3 540 - 4.5k
 i5 750 - 8.1k

 Kingston 2 GB DDR3 1333 - 1.2k

 Samsung 23" P2350 - 10.2k


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

> Kingston 2 GB DDR3 1333 - 1.2k



Getting cheaper still.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 7, 2010)

How much is the cost of....

1) G-SKill Ripjaw DDR3-1600 Trichannel RAM and
2) Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 Trichannel RAM 

in Delhi?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

They are both 6.3k for 6GB.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> *cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/SABERTOOTH-P67-with-Tactical-Vest-guarantees-maximum-cooling.jpg
> Ye lo mobo ki news.
> 
> Sabertooth. In a "Tactical Vest".



looks cool, however is it atx or mini atx, whats the price?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

ATX.

Hasn't been released yet AFAIK.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks for the update.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 7, 2010)

top of the line mobos this and rog maximus IV extreme will be above 30k. as i see SRp like GBP 499.


----------



## tkin (Dec 7, 2010)

aby geek said:


> top of the line mobos this and rog maximus IV extreme will be above 30k. as i see SRp like GBP 499.


Who will buy it? Who's the maniac that spends 30k for mobo and does not use tri sli or tri fire? Or uses 2 cf/sli and one physx, the expansion option is hilariously inadequate for a 30k board(if that's the final price), my money's on the price being 15k around.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

Maximus IV Extreme has 4 PCIe x16 slots.
IMO
Maximus will be 20k.
Sabertooth will be 15k.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 8, 2010)

tkin same sentiments as you ,who will buy a gbp 499 - 619 mobo.
fit for a $2500 enthu build.

ishu - gbp rate ko convert karna or phir use double karna phir pata chalega inr price lol.

btw 6970 and 6950 comng on dec 15 and 570 is just too good cheers


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2010)

GTX 570 is already available on newegg - price range is between $349-$369.

BTW, any idea about the pricing of HD6970 & HD6950.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 8, 2010)

Just my 2 cents advice to people who advice others. Just don't advice people by pairing a board with 4+1 power phase and with a 125w processor. Do you really think a board with a 4 pin atx power connector can supply  that much power without stressting it? Even if the brands+ magazines+ some brilliant reviewer+ some advisors who recommend for name sake say it will work, its just going to stress the phase and the mosfets, eventually putting load on the processor's voltage supply. The board will be the least of your concerns as it will burn the processor as well.

A prime example from overclock.net:
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/7205/igp51696980900.th.jpg

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/5314/igp51706988347.th.jpg

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/4681/igp51676992451.th.jpg

------
This is exactly the reason why some advisors need to stop recommending just by cramping hardware within a price for the sake of it. Its the people's money that is getting wasted because of such advices and you obviously will blame it on something else because you obviously don't know how things work. Take extra care and do a proper research before blabbing about it. 

For everyone's knowledge the board is MSI 890GXM-G65 but this applies for any board with 4+1 power phase put up in a ridiculous manner and supposedly "compatible" with 125w processors. I told to some people not to make such pairs, but sadly people just won't listen.
-----
What's the difference between 4+1? and 8+1? An overclocker names chew* puts it out in layman's terms:


			
				 Chew*@XS said:
			
		

> 8 +_ phase when implemented correctly requires less power to acchieve clocks,its cleaner power, it's not as stressfull on PSU, and is considered to have a longer longevity. I might add there are very few true 8 phase designs. Most are split 4 + 4.
> 
> 4 +_ works, if properly implemented and kept cool, if not it will eventually blow up when pushed hard.


4/8 phase is made specifically for CPU voltage. +1/2/3/4/whatever is made for the memory so unless you overclock rams, it doesn't matter much (i said matter much- I didn't it doesn't matter at all). But if 4+1 is done, not only better mosfets+ phase are supposed to be used, but also the circuit needs to be made in such a way that there is no stress between the EPS ATX connector and the Phase to the processor. It adds up to the cost and hassles, hence 8+1 is better off according to *some* companies.


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2010)

*@Ishu:*
Please could you de-link this image from the parent site, and post it via an image hosting system. 

*Also regarding usage of native language:*
No offense, but Hindi is not native to all users here. They might feel offended. Please all who have done so, go and translate to English or remove the same.

Thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2010)

asingh said:


> *@Ishu:*
> No offense, but Hindi is not native to all users here. They might feel offended. Please all who have done so, go and translate to English or remove the same.



There is no problem in using 1 or 2 hindi sentences....as far as its not a personal remark 2 any1.....but cud b a problem for those who dnt understand hindi..otherwise rest is good.....& the forum rules doesnt say dat u cant use hindi..is it.....


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2010)

^^
I know that there is no such rule. Just an attempt to keep the place clean and simple. Of course I cannot force any one to behave with etiquette and civil decorum.  It is unharnessed behavior of others which causes(d) many members to walk off. 

Globably it is recognized as offensive.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 8, 2010)

> new cpu ka kya karoge mobos ki to news hi nahin koi.



i meant what will you do with new cpu launch anyway, there is no news of the mobos that will house them.

very informing post buy sorceror sir, though for a minute i thought iam being scolded 

@topgear 6950 is below 570 and 6970 is below 580,that is if the prices are according to performance. if i find confirmed prices ill post. btw is the dec 15 launch global or we will have to wait longer?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 8, 2010)

No I am not scolding anyone. There were those I tried to explain but they don't have the basic courtesy to learn, let alone to reply so some people were just asking for it .


----------



## vishalg (Dec 8, 2010)

plz let me know the price of Asus EAH 6850
thnx


----------



## aby geek (Dec 8, 2010)

vishal its 12.2k on prime abgb


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

asingh said:


> *@Ishu:*
> Please could you de-link this image from the parent site, and post it via an image hosting system.



Done.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 8, 2010)

You can always trust on Sorcy to guide you right. 
Unlike many he does in fact know what he's talking about. And by "what" I mean every soldered Resistor/Inductor/OPAMP/Diode/Transistor/Condenser on a wretched PCB.

P.S. At times when he talks to me about this stuff I'm like [0.O].


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2010)

aby geek said:


> i meant what will you do with new cpu launch anyway, there is no news of the mobos that will house them.
> 
> very informing post buy sorceror sir, though for a minute i thought iam being scolded
> 
> @topgear 6950 is below 570 and 6970 is below 580,that is if the prices are according to performance. if i find confirmed prices ill post. btw is the dec 15 launch global or we will have to wait longer?



I'll be waiting.

BTW, any chance of price reduction of *HD6850*/6870.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

aby geek said:


> @topgear 6950 is below 570 and 6970 is below 580,that is if the prices are according to performance. if i find confirmed prices ill post. btw is the dec 15 launch global or we will have to wait longer?



AMD usually has lower prices from Intel/nVidia. 
Quick bit of googling says around $450 = 50 less than 580.


@topgear
Probably not.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guyz. Need to buy a new lcd. Preferably 19.5" or above. I've got 9600GT card and need an lcd so that i can play with good graphics. I dont mind buying a smaller monitor but i dont want sd video on a hd screen. I hate pixelation of frames. So guys, do help. I can spend around 9k. But the display quality comes first not the screen size. I live near kolkata so suggest a shop with that lcd available too. Thanx.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

@Raptor1989: Dell ST2220L @8k


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

^ 9600GT probably won't be enough for that.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 10, 2010)

@topgear yes i think 6870 and 6850 will have a cut after gtx 560 launches, its rumoured to be 15k. i so wish there is a 6930 too.

and 6950 and 6970 have been listed in france , 6970 is 496 euros around 30k  , 6950 is surely 25kish too. so this shows a 6930 / 6890 may come.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Raptor1989: Dell ST2220L @8k



that's a good one but you can consider buying BenQ G2220HD - it's fairly available almost in every shops and the price is around ~7.5k

Added / Updated Intel and AMD CPU Prices.

Added AMD 890GX/FX Based mobo prices of Asrock, MSI, ECS, ASUS and Gigabyte.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 10, 2010)

I had been to Chandni Chowk Kolkata for a recce....

Got the following quotes from Vedant (add 4% VAT to all)

CPUs

Core i7 930 12.9k
Core i7 950 13.3k
Core i7 870 13.2k
Core i5 760 9.2k



Mobos

ASUS X58 Sabretooth 12.5k

Gigabyte P55A UD3R 9k


RAM

Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 4GB kit 3.2k
Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 6GB kit 4.8k


----------



## Raptor1989 (Dec 10, 2010)

Its a 21.5" lcd. Wont i hav any any prob using it with a 9600gt to play hi gfx games. I dont want to change my hfx card for another 2 yrs. So plz suggest.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2010)

^^ look at post No. 3033.

From samsung your alternatives are *2233SW*, B2230, T220.



mukherjee said:


> I had been to Chandni Chowk Kolkata for a recce....
> 
> Got the following quotes from Vedant (add 4% VAT to all)
> 
> ...



Added into price list.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 11, 2010)

I suggest you go for a smaller monitor or a better graphic card.

Samsung B2030
Benq G2020HD

around 6.5k


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 11, 2010)

> RAM
> 
> Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 4GB kit 3.2k
> Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 6GB kit 4.8k



dont u think the corsair xms3 1600mhz 4 gb is priced very low i think its for 2 GB @3.2k can anyone confirm this >?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 11, 2010)

Pricing are correct. GSkill 1600MHz 2GB is available for 1.7k in delhi. 1333MHz for 1.5k.
1600MHz CL7 for 2k.


----------



## racdoy (Dec 11, 2010)

tejaslok, the pricing seems alright. I ordered an 8GB DDR3-1600 XMS3 from Golcha IT, Bangalore and they charged me 6.3K (incl taxes).


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2010)

^^ did you buy a single 8GB module or you bought some 8GB kit.

BTW, Corsair 1600 Mhz 4GB DDr3 module is available @ 3.4k.

seems like Ram prices are going down again day by day.


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 12, 2010)

racdoy said:


> tejaslok, the pricing seems alright. I ordered an 8GB DDR3-1600 XMS3 from Golcha IT, Bangalore and they charged me 6.3K (incl taxes).



wow, i never tought RAM prices would fall this early i.e i recently bought a 4 GB kit for 4.5k anyways i think DDR2 module is priced high now than DDR3 !


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 12, 2010)

topgear said:


> Added into price list.



@ All See here

1. *img403.imageshack.us/img403/2893/pric1m.th.png

2. *img692.imageshack.us/img692/2527/pric2m.th.png

3. *img593.imageshack.us/img593/1771/pic3m1.th.png

4. *img571.imageshack.us/img571/4236/42555611.th.png

So, Nitin Bhuwania got credited for the price updates, but I didnt.

Hmmmm...I dnt knw wat happened,but it seems that 'topgear' was the user who updated the prices instead of '_mukherjee_'. It sure is the other way round. This is frustrating.

Please do the needful. Just put the credit where its due.

Can anybody redress my grievance?


----------



## mitraark (Dec 12, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> @ All See here
> 
> 
> So, Nitin Bhuwania got credited for the price updates, but I didnt.
> ...




I think the Updater is supposed to be a Mod , they take responsibility for changing the values there.

Although everyone here is sincerely thankful to you for updating us with current prices , there are actually a lot of active users who do it every other day , 
the Thread " Post your latest Purchase " is filled with it , surely everyone cannot be accomodated as the updater in the price list. No one is taking any due credit from you , see how many thanks you got.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 12, 2010)

mitraark said:


> I think the Updater is supposed to be a Mod , they take responsibility for changing the values there.
> 
> Although everyone here is sincerely thankful to you for updating us with current prices , there are actually a lot of active users who do it every other day ,
> the Thread " Post your latest Purchase " is filled with it , surely everyone cannot be accomodated as the updater in the price list. No one is taking any due credit from you , see how many thanks you got.



So u intend to say Nitin Bhuwania is a mod?
I dont buy it.
See the pics 1 and 2 and 4,and notice that the date Nitin updated the price online,the same date appeared in the chart.
However,I put in the updates on 10th December,but the chart says topgear updated it on 11th December.

I hope I got my point across.

P.S.- I hope the "Lastest price updated/City/Member" point the charts points to my right to have mukherjee there instead of topgear,isnt it? Does it say "Mod"??

If u follow the charts closely,u will notice that not every member who posted price updates,is a mod!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 12, 2010)

mitraark said:


> I think the Updater is supposed to be a Mod.


Not necessarily but they need to be authorized to be contributors. They are handled by 14 trusted people from 3 forums. They are senior members who have spent a lot of leisure time and taken care to give the best help to fellow members as much as they can for years and most of them don't care about credits. You also have to understand that this ain't our day jobs and most of us are students or have job/business to attend to. That's the reason why Price update forum is given. At the end of the day, the prices here are for reference purposes to give you a good idea. Dealers change prices on a daily/weekly/monthly basis because its their source of income- not ours. Its obvious there will be a significant amount of time of update.
Ofcourse we will not allow dealers to be a contributor as they will have the tendency to use it for their own benefit.

Topgear's name is mentioned because he is the one who did the needful and updated it- its as simple as that. Any more doubts I need to clear as far as credits (lol no1 is getting anything out of it. Its just there to keep the track of things.)??


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 12, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Not necessarily but they need to be authorized to be contributors. They are handled by 14 trusted people from 3 forums. They are senior members who have spent a lot of leisure time and taken care to give the best help to fellow members as much as they can for years and most of them don't care about credits. You also have to understand that this ain't our day jobs and most of us are students or have job/business to attend to. That's the reason why Price update forum is given. At the end of the day, the prices here are for reference purposes to give you a good idea. Dealers change prices on a daily/weekly/monthly basis because its their source of income- not ours. Its obvious there will be a significant amount of time of update.
> Ofcourse we will not allow dealers to be a contributor as they will have the tendency to use it for their own benefit.
> 
> Topgear's name is mentioned because he is the one who did the needful and updated it- its as simple as that. Any more doubts I need to clear as far as credits (lol no1 is getting anything out of it. Its just there to keep the track of things.)??



Hmmm. that puts things in a new light.
But still,that doesnt answer the things that I put forward. Someone gets his name mentioned,and someone doesnt,though both put in updates. Why?

Afterall,its all in a name!!!(Ask the politicians!!!! )


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2010)

but we ain't politicians buddy !!!  we are just contributors and collaborators who spend our time for the sake of the community not for any kind of profit or fame.

To be honest I've not looked at the _*price update form *_- I usually copy and paste all the prices I get through forum posts/websites/different sources in a text file and post them when I can get some time to update the *hardware price sheet*

it's really hard for me to remember who have posted what price and this will slow down the entire process and waste my time.

back in the days when only comp@ddict was updating this forum post with prices nobody asked for name credits. Do you really thing it was possible for him to mention every members name who have posted what price on the thread starting page. So nobody asked for such small things like their own user name to be listed on the front page.

now Nitin got his name mentioned on the price list and you have not - *is it really a big deal you should care ?*

We are always thankful to the user who posts the prices on forums and that's why I've thanked you for the prices.

Same user with same or different user name can exists on several forum. So if two forum has two different people with same user name it will be really hard to decide who have posted the a particular price of a product by just looking at the name the price list.

Say two forum 1 and Forum 2  has user named A but they are different people B and C. 
B is known as A on F1 and C is known as A on F2. Now B has posted a price on F1 but  C is claiming that the price is posted by him on F1.

Now the price updater name is mentioned on the price list as A - now just looking at the price list can a user ( say XYZ ) really tell who have actually posted the price ?

It will create a lot of confusion on the general user who just want to know a price and if B and C is the meber of F2 and F1 respectively they will sure start a fight for name fame.

*Now I've a suggestion* - ( *Sorcerer* you are the one who can make it happen it by telling all the collaborators )

So I think collaborators names should be mentioned only as they are the people who have the main responsibility about the price list.

Collaborators names are clearly mentioned on the hardware price list and they are only a few and it's clearly mentioned from which forum they are. So It will keep every thing simple, will not create any kind of confusion and will not create a dispute about name credit.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 13, 2010)

^^They are mentioned. Its in the last tab of the spreadsheet.


----------



## S_V (Dec 13, 2010)

@P6X58D-E

Why is it price in this table is 23 k.. When it's coming for 15,300k in Hyderabad.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 13, 2010)

@Mukherjee, dude, I updated the details. The reason you don't see your name is because all the prices you submitted were up to date with the list prices(thanks topgear).I checked in your update the next day & by that time topgear had already updated the prcies. But what Nitin submitted was a cheaper/newer (on primeagb) price. Hence he's mentioned.
There's really no reason to get mad  . I sincerely thank you for showing effort in trying to help towards this project & I'm sure everyone feels obliged. I hope this clears things up. Cheers.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 13, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> @ All See here
> 
> 1. *img403.imageshack.us/img403/2893/pric1m.th.png
> 
> ...



Dude dont get so restless...There's nothing like that if your name appears on the list you get a special gift or anything like that..This forum is just meant for helping others and not to get publicity..
You know you are acting like a child crying over a silly thing..chill dude..
I dont  have a craze to get my name published everywhere..

I can just request the moderators to replace my name with his coz he is here just for publicity(which can be understood by his earlier replies) and behaving in manner similar to a child..lol.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2010)

Guys, need the price of 4 GB kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 ram price in Kolkata. Also the price of 2 GB ones too. If anyone is having it please help me here.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 13, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Guys, need the price of 4 GB kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 ram price in Kolkata. Also the price of 2 GB ones too. If anyone is having it please help me here.



3225-4gb
1475-2 gb

got it from vedant computers...u can check it out..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2010)

NITIN BHUWANIA said:


> 3225-4gb
> 1475-2 gb
> 
> got it from vedant computers...u can check it out..



Thanks a lot NITIN. But somebody posted in one of the forums that the price for the 2 GB one is 1.2K. Also in deltapage price for 4 GB module is listed at 2.75K. 
Actually going for 1 4GB or 2 GB module. So Checking if any online stores have price lesser than that.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 13, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Thanks a lot NITIN. But somebody posted in one of the forums that the price for the 2 GB one is 1.2K. Also in deltapage price for 4 GB module is listed at 2.75K.
> Actually going for 1 4GB or 2 GB module. So Checking if any online stores have price lesser than that.



anytime brother...


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^They are mentioned. Its in the last tab of the spreadsheet.



yep, I know they are mentioned. What I meant to say is - we should only mention collaborators as the updater and that would keep things simple.



NITIN BHUWANIA said:


> Dude dont get so restless...There's nothing like that if your name appears on the list you get a special gift or anything like that..This forum is just meant for helping others and not to get publicity..
> You know you are acting like a child crying over a silly thing..chill dude..
> I dont  have a craze to get my name published everywhere..
> 
> I can just request the moderators to replace my name with his coz he is here just for publicity(which can be understood by his earlier replies) and behaving in manner similar to a child..lol.



 - You clearly understood it 



nbaztec said:


> @Mukherjee, dude, I updated the details. The reason you don't see your name is because all the prices you submitted were up to date with the list prices(thanks topgear).I checked in your update the next day & by that time topgear had already updated the prcies. But what Nitin submitted was a cheaper/newer (on primeagb) price. Hence he's mentioned.
> There's really no reason to get mad  . I sincerely thank you for showing effort in trying to help towards this project & I'm sure everyone feels obliged. I hope this clears things up. Cheers.



Thanks for explaining and also sorcy has explained to him nicely.

BTW, here's the change log of the day :

*Updated :*

AMD Phenom™ II X2 550 BE
AMD Phenom II 965 BE
AMD Phenom II 955 BE
AMD Athlon II X3 440
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Intel Core i7 980X Six Core

*Removed :* EOL CPUs 940/920/925/910

*Added :* *Samsung LED minitor* and non Led monitor prices

Updated : Asus P6t / P6tws pro /  P6X58D Premium / P7P55D-E / Gigabyte GA X58A UD7

*Added :* *GIGABYTE H57M USB3* price - the only H57 mobo on the list.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 14, 2010)

Will add Peripherals on the BYR once my exams get over. Added some Razer & SS products to peripherals.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 15, 2010)

@ topgear why not phenom x6 1100t is it not available here ,or have you already updated it.


few core i7 in the list are phased out models why not remove them as well


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2010)

^ I've heard that the price of AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE is between ~13-14k though I don't have confirmed source. Will update it after confirmation.

It will be great if you can list the phased out core i7 models. ( I think i3 530/i5750/i7 860S/ i7 920/ i7 940/ i5 965/ i7 970 can be removed ).

Sometime we have to keep some phased out cpu models in the price list as those are still available in the market widely and the updated cpu model price is higher than the phased out model but the additional speed can be always achieved by OCing.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2010)

Some price update....

*Monitors*

*Viewsonic*
19” VX1937WMA - Rs. 6,999/-
19” VX1937WM - Rs. 6,999/-
20” VA2038wm - Rs. 7,999/-
22” VX2250wm - Rs. 10,999/-
24” VX2450wm - Rs. 14,500/-
24” VX2439wm - Rs. 14,300/-

*BenQ*
24”G2420HD - Rs. 11,200
19” G922HDAL - Rs. 6,100
24” V2420H - Rs. 17,200
19” G702 - Rs. 6,100

*Dell*
19”E1910 - Rs. 6,000
24” S2409W - Rs. 12.500

*Samsung*
19” B1930 - Rs 6,000
20” B2030N - Rs. 6, 350
23” P2370 - Rs. 14,000

*Gaming Mice*

*Cooler Master*
CM Storm Sentinel Rs. 4,100
CM Inferno Rs. 3, 250

*Razer*
Abyssus Rs. 1,200
Deathadder Rs. 2000
Naga(MMO mouse) Rs. 4,100

*Microsoft*
SideWinder X5 Rs. 2,700
Habu Rs. 2,700

*PSU*

*Corsair*
VX450W Rs. 3,500
VX550W Rs. 4,700
TX750W Rs. 6,850
TX850W Rs. 9,400

*Cooler Master*
CM350 Plus Rs. 1,550
CM500W Extreme Power Rs. 2,800
GX 650W Rs. 5,100

*Tagan*
TG600W Rs. 4,100


----------



## aby geek (Dec 19, 2010)

@abhidev what place are these prices from?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 19, 2010)

any latest update for 
1. ZOTAC GTX 460 1GB  AMP - any decrease in cost with launch of oder GPU from ATI?


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2010)

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5670 1Gb DDR5 PCI-E Graphic Card Rs. 5.25k

Huawei E122 3G 7.2Mb WiFi USB-Stick Modem Dongle @ Rs 2.25K

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB-@ 11.2K

*MSI R6850 ATI 1 GB @ 11.7K* - _Has the best cooling IMO and when OCed can reach the performance of Stock HD6870_ ( bench results acc to guru3d review )

*SanDisk Cruzer Blade 16 GB USB Flash Pendriv @ 1.1k*

Asus USB-N10 Wireless USB Adapter @ 0.75k


Now Some Really High End Headphones from *Grado* ( I think the brand name is enough if you know what I'm talking about )

Grado Prestige Series SR80i @ 5.6k
Grado Prestige Series SR125i @ 9.3k
Grado Prestige Series SR225i @ 12.7k

*OCZ XTC Ram Cooler Rev 2 @ Rs. 1050*
Razer Cyclosa Bundle @ 2.5k


----------



## Revolution (Dec 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> Huawei E122 3G 7.2Mb WiFi USB-Stick Modem Dongle @ Rs 2.25K



Buddy,can u tell me where can I get those Huawei Unlocked 3G Modems in Kolkata ?
I could not find it locally till now.....
Thanks.....


----------



## Cilus (Dec 19, 2010)

> TX850W Rs. 9,400


Abhidev, this price is far higher than the price of the original. I've purchased mine almost 5 months back @ 7.6K+ tax from Kolkata and all the online stores like SMC, techshop.in, lynx-india, it is within 8K. 
I think the price is for Corsair HX850 which is a modular one.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 19, 2010)

I want to know current price of ASUS EAH5670/DI/512MD5 (i.e. HD5670 512MB GDDR5)


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2010)

aby geek said:


> @abhidev what place are these prices from?



These are the prices that i got from one of my vendors who purchases all the components from Lamington road,Mumbai....well consider the costs with +/- 200 Rs. variable....


----------



## aby geek (Dec 19, 2010)

@abhidev ok so can you get updated prices of seasonic psus too. please try if at all possible and ask him when is he planning to retail seasonic x series psus and sandy bridge platform.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2010)

@ *Revolution* - No buddy, For Those unlocked huawei modems you may have to search in ebay.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 21, 2010)

topgear said:


> but we ain't politicians buddy !!!  we are just contributors and collaborators who spend our time for the sake of the community not for any kind of profit or fame.
> 
> To be honest I've not looked at the _*price update form *_- I usually copy and paste all the prices I get through forum posts/websites/different sources in a text file and post them when I can get some time to update the *hardware price sheet*
> 
> ...



Dont mind plz,it was nothing,except a misunderstanding.
I dont intend to become a politician(yet!)



nbaztec said:


> @Mukherjee, dude, I updated the details. The reason you don't see your name is because all the prices you submitted were up to date with the list prices(thanks topgear).I checked in your update the next day & by that time topgear had already updated the prcies. But what Nitin submitted was a cheaper/newer (on primeagb) price. Hence he's mentioned.
> There's really no reason to get mad  . I sincerely thank you for showing effort in trying to help towards this project & I'm sure everyone feels obliged. I hope this clears things up. Cheers.



Thanks



NITIN BHUWANIA said:


> Dude dont get so restless...There's nothing like that if your name appears on the list you get a special gift or anything like that..This forum is just meant for helping others and not to get publicity..
> You know you are acting like a child crying over a silly thing..chill dude..
> I dont  have a craze to get my name published everywhere..
> 
> I can just request the moderators to replace my name with his coz he is here just for publicity(which can be understood by his earlier replies) and behaving in manner similar to a child..lol.



I didnt get restless,as nbaztec said, I got _mad_.
The issue now RIP
Let the updates flow


----------



## Vishw (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anybody know the price difference between of Dell Ultrasharp U2211h & U2311h?


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Dont mind plz,it was nothing,except a misunderstanding.
> I dont intend to become a politician(yet!)
> 
> Thanks
> ...



I did not mind. Glad to know that it was just a misunderstanding - nothing else.

BTW, any chance there will be a price reduction of DDR2 memory modules ?


----------



## mitraark (Dec 22, 2010)

ANy idea how much DDR400 1 GB RAM will cost now ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 22, 2010)

^
1.8k


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2010)

How much is the price of iPod touch 4G 8GB & 32 GB model..and what is difference between these two?is it only the capacity?


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 22, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Some price update....
> 
> *Monitors*
> 
> ...



How much is the cost of 
1) Dell U3011 and
2) HP ZR30W 
in indian market??


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 22, 2010)

Friends,hav a look at these

SandyBridge Core i7 2600K review

SandyBridge Core i5 2500K review

SandyBridge IGP HD G2000 Review


What do u people think about these?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 22, 2010)

ASRock claimed via FB that they have a p67 chipset board (first and only) with LGA 1156. No- its not a typo. Its is an LGA 1156.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 22, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> ASRock claimed via FB that they have a p67 chipset board (first and only) with LGA 1156. No- its not a typo. Its is an LGA 1156.



Yep...here it is the P67 Transformer.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> ASRock claimed via FB that they have a p67 chipset board *(first and only)* with LGA 1156. No- its not a typo. Its is an LGA 1156.



the claim of asrock may not be very true as Intel is developin a mini ITX for sandy bridge ( no chipset name yet ) and another full ATX mobo based on P67 chipsetthough I'm not sure about the model names.

ECS has made a mATX mobo based for sandy bridge ( no chipset name yet ) and Gigabyte has two P67 mobos named : GA-P67A-UD5 and GA-P67A-UD7.

Here you can even a find a quick review of Gigabyte P67 beasts :

IDF 2010: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5 and GA-P67A-UD7 Motherboards - Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 Intel Motherboard - Legit Reviews


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

^
Sabertooth P67 and Maximus IV Extreme from ASUS.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 23, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Friends,hav a look at these
> 
> SandyBridge Core i7 2600K review
> 
> ...




We already did...
Early SandyBridge benchmarks (translated) - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> ^
> Sabertooth P67 and Maximus IV Extreme from ASUS.



so it seems like every major mobo manufacturers are ready with their sandy bridge mobo line up and once sandy bridge cpu's officially hit the market these manufacturers will flood the market with lots of mobo choices and such tight competition among them will keep the price in check.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 24, 2010)

^^best part is the high end ones are seriously loaded.

MSI P67A-GD65 Motherboard | Hardware Secrets

many more here


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 26, 2010)

topgear said:


> On 18 th Aug bought :
> 
> AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 4.4k
> Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H @ 4k



dude isn't ma785gm-us2h a ddr2 mobo?


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2010)

^ yep, it's a DDR2 mobo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

is the price of Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k mentioned on the list correct?


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 27, 2010)

I visited nehru place yesterday, and saw a razer mouse and keyboard kit with a price tag of Rs2200/-. It has an abyssus mouse and a keyboard which looks like black widow


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 27, 2010)

Found some budget ASUS Sandybrige mobos

P8H67-M EVO



Spoiler



mATX - H67
4 DDR3 Slots
2 SATA II
2 SATA III
3 PCIe - x16, x4, x1
1 PCI
1 Firewire
8 USB 2
1 IDE 

Back I/O
4 USB 2
2 USB 3
1 Firewire
D-sub, DVI, HDMI and DisplayPort connectors
eSATA/USB combo port
PS2
Ethernet
7.1 Audio with S/PDIF



P8P67-M EVO



Spoiler



mATX - P67
4 DDR3 slots
4 SATA 2
3 SATA 3
8 USB 2
1 Firewire
3 PCIe x16  (x8 in Dual mode with the third limiting to x4)
1 PCIe x1

Back I/O
6 USB 2
3 USB 3
1 Firewire
1 eSATA 3
PS2
Ethernet
7.1 Audio with S/PDIF


P8P67



Spoiler



ATX - P67
4 DDR3
4 SATA 2
2 SATA 3
6 USB 2
2 USB 3
1 Firewire
2 PCIe x16
2 PCIe x1
3 PCI

Back I/O
6 USB 2
2 USB 3
1 Firewire
2 PS2
Bluetooth
Ethernet
7.1 Audio with S/PDIF


P8P67 Pro



Spoiler



ATX - P67
4 DDR3
4 SATA 2
2 SATA 3
6 USB 2
2 USB 3
1 Firewire
2 PCIe x16
1 PCIe x4
2 PCIe x1
2 PCI

Back I/O
6 USB 2
2 USB 3
1 Firewire
1 eSATA/USB combo
1 eSATA
2 PS2
Bluetooth
Ethernet
7.1 Audio with coaxial S/PDIF


P8P67 Deluxe



Spoiler



ATX - P67
4 DDR3
4 SATA 2
2 SATA 3
6 USB 2
2 USB 3
1 Firewire
2 PCIe x16
1 PCIe x4
2 PCIe x1
2 PCI
Power/Reset Button
POST LED

Back I/O
6 USB 2
2 USB 3
1 Firewire
1 eSATA/USB combo
1 eSATA
2 PS2
Bluetooth
2 Ethernet
CMOS Reset button
7.1 Audio with coaxial S/PDIF



These are budget mobos and they look quite feature packed.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2010)

Mega Update of Sapphire Graphic Card Prices :

*Sapphire HD 6850 GDDR5 1GB Graphic Card
Rs :10250/-*

*Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - Toxic Edition
Rs :11250/-*

*Sapphire HD 6870 GDDR5 1GB Graphic Card
Rs :13650/-

Sapphire HD 6970 GDDR5 Graphic Card
Rs :22450/-*

Sapphire HD 6970 GDDR5 2GB Graphic Card - Game Edition
Rs :22950/


Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR-5 Graphic Card
Rs :6200/-

*Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - VAPOR-X
Rs :6500/-*

Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR-5 Graphic Card
Rs :7200/-

*Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - VAPOR-X
Rs :7530/-*

*Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 Graphic Card
Rs :4350/-*

SAPPHIRE HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card
Rs :5100/-

*Sapphire HD 5570 1GB DDR3 Graphic Card
Rs :3500/*

*Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card
Rs :14150/-*

Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - Toxic Edition 
Rs :16100/-

Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Graphic Card
Rs :20000/-

*Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - VAPOR-X
Rs :20500/-*

Sapphire HD5870 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - Eyefinity 6 Edition
Rs :24400/-


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2010)

DELL ST2220L - Rs8.6k @primeabgb
WD 500GB 2.5" portable HDD - rs3.2k @primeabgb


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 28, 2010)

@ *topgear* - 5770 for 7.2k!!!!Where buddy??Plz temme its one of the online stores...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 28, 2010)

anyone knows the price of Zotac GTX580 AMP! ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2010)

AMD hexacore processor price update from my side:
1090T @ 10.5K
1075T @ 9.11K
1055T @ 8.3K-8.5K

From Starcomp Infotech in Ganesh Chandra Avnue. Really gr8 pricing.. got on 25th Dec


----------



## monkey (Dec 28, 2010)

topgear said:


> Mega Update of Sapphire Graphic Card Prices :
> 
> *Sapphire HD 6850 GDDR5 1GB Graphic Card
> Rs :10250/-*
> ...



Where did you get these prices from? Are these Tax inclusive?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 28, 2010)

Sandybridge prices in India 

Intel DH67CL ATX @ 9000
Intel DH67BL uATX @ 8000

Core i7 2600 - 3.4 GHz, 8 MB @ 15000
Core i5 2400 - 3.1 GHz, 6 MB @ 10000
Core i5 2300 - 2.8 GHz, 6 MB @  9000

From Nehru Place. What say??


----------



## aby geek (Dec 28, 2010)

^^ chal jhoonte 

lol couldnt resist it

are u sure ishu?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 28, 2010)

Nahi Sachi Moochi


----------



## aby geek (Dec 29, 2010)

but havent heard about "snadybride" yet is it your typo or they are selling it like that ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

aby geek said:


> but havent heard about *"snadybride"* yet is it your typo or they are selling it like that ?



What are you talking about??


----------



## aby geek (Dec 29, 2010)

badmash 

sandybridge ko snadybride likh kar  innocent bante ho 

intel will charge you double lol


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

aby geek said:


> badmash
> 
> sandybridge ko snadybride likh kar  innocent bante ho
> 
> *intel will charge you double lol*



AMD FTW


----------



## aby geek (Dec 29, 2010)

haha 

brazos ke bashinde !!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

Whats "brazos ke bashinde"?


----------



## aby geek (Dec 29, 2010)

brazos is upcoming amd and the hindi word is something like mate or suporter or peer i guess,but google didnt give me any correct tralation or usage to explain to you.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *topgear* - 5770 for 7.2k!!!!Where buddy??Plz temme its one of the online stores...





monkey said:


> Where did you get these prices from? Are these Tax inclusive?



prices are from lynx-india and it's without vat.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> anyone knows the price of Zotac GTX580 AMP! ?



ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 Graphic Card
Rs :27530 ( on lynx )



Ishu Gupta said:


> Sandybridge prices in India
> 
> Intel DH67CL ATX @ 9000
> Intel DH67BL uATX @ 8000
> ...



is this real ( most of the chances it's not ) ?

as you said you got it from some dealer I've few more questions :

I'm still wondering how come these dealers got sandy bridge cpu prices ? Intel has not officially launched it yet.

Do they  have ready stock of those mobos and cpus or it's just price for the upcoming stock ?


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 29, 2010)

even Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA is listing them but under product details its mentioned expected launch is 8th jan


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

@ topgear
They are taking pre-orders.

Deltapage has it too now.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey which one are better...the current i7/ii5 or the upcoming snadybridge i7/i5???

Hey which are better...the current i7/ii5 or the upcoming sandybridge i7/i5???


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2010)

^^ obviously the the upcoming sandy bridge is going to be much better.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 30, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Sandybridge prices in India
> 
> Intel DH67CL ATX @ 9000
> Intel DH67BL uATX @ 8000
> ...



Thats Crap, Nehru place people are way behind with the latest market. Tthey don't even know the code name of these latest processors. 

Will see how much Sandy Bridege K-Series cost, they are the one which have unlocked multipliers therefore have the potential to Over Clock


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ obviously the the upcoming sandy bridge is going to be much better.



Obviously they are better as they are the new race of i-series...but the intent of asking was i read somewhere that as they already hv high clock rates...there is not much room for overclocking...sorry for not asking in a correct way...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 30, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Thats Crap, Nehru place people are way behind with the latest market. Tthey don't even know the code name of these latest processors.




any other market in delhi for latest PC components?


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Obviously they are better as they are the new race of i-series...but the intent of asking was i read somewhere that as they already hv high clock rates...there is not much room for overclocking...sorry for not asking in a correct way...



It's true that sandybridge cpus comes with high stock ( and TB ) speed but not all of them have high clock rates.
So I think they have decent OC headroom - sandy bridge cpus can be oced anything from ~4.5-~5 Ghz using air coolers.
So while buying a sandy bridge cpu the best trick would be to get the cheapest possible cpu with low clock speed.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 31, 2010)

topgear said:


> It's true that sandybridge cpus comes with high stock ( and TB ) speed but not all of them have high clock rates.
> So I think they have decent OC headroom - sandy bridge cpus can be oced anything from ~4.5-~5 Ghz using air coolers.
> So while buying a sandy bridge cpu the best trick would be to get the cheapest possible cpu with low clock speed.
> 
> For eg. If we can OC the cheapest sandy bridge cpu ie i5-2300 - stock 2.8 Ghz/3.1 Ghz in TB ( price around $~175 or ~ 8.5k ) to ~4.5 ~5Ghz using air cooler it would be a decent oc.



They can be overclocked till 5ghz....really....and is it necessary that only those with lower clock rates can be used to get that kind of over-clock...or is it possible with the ones with high clock rates...


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 31, 2010)

5G? It's just some time to go to enter double digit. Jesus. Kill me somebody.


----------



## itisravishankar (Dec 31, 2010)

I just bought Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333 for 1.4k. Is the price all right?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 31, 2010)

^^Congrats!!Yeah its alright.I too got my Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz today.I paid 1.35k for it.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year everyone


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2011)

abhidev said:


> They can be overclocked till 5ghz....really....and is it necessary that only those with lower clock rates can be used to get that kind of over-clock...or is it possible with the ones with high clock rates...



Higher Clocked CPUs has more OC potential but OCing a lower priced cpu to the sky high speed gives you the most value for your money.



ithehappy said:


> 5G? It's just some time to go to enter double digit. Jesus. Kill me somebody.



Yep,  ~5 Ghz is only a prediction by me but in one cpu-z screenshot I've seen core i7 2600K has hit 4.7 Ghz speed soi I think ~5 Ghz could be possible.



itisravishankar said:


> I just bought Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333 for 1.4k. Is the price all right?





ssb1551 said:


> ^^Congrats!!Yeah its alright.I too got my Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz today.I paid 1.35k for it.



Last time _Cilus_ told me Corsair DDR3 2GB 1333 Mhz can be found for as low as Rs. 1050 - so you guys have paid a little bit more for those anyway.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah thats true but for guys like me who stay in Godforsaken places(Bhubaneswar) online stores offer the cheapest.If I had bought from one of the local retailers I would have paid 2.3/2.4k, hence 1.35k is really cheap for me.All the cities in the country don't get the price cuts & it aint possible for everybody to go to cities like Kolkatta & buy the RAM over there.Hope you understand the situation of guys like us.
I was quoted 8.7k for a 5770 a few days back.That should give you a clearer picture.

Oh & Happy New Year 2011 everyone!!!


----------



## fatalcore (Jan 1, 2011)

Any idea the price of Asus Sabertooth P67?

The vest looks cool...


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 1, 2011)

@Topgear

I have only paid Rs. 500 till now and rest I have to pay today. Should I press the vendor for a lower price?


----------



## mrcool63 (Jan 2, 2011)

sunbeam core contact freezer 120mm is rs1950 on primeabgb.com

seasonic s12ii 620w is rs5400 on itwares.com

transcend 2gb ddr3- 1.2k

corsair xms3 ddr3 1600mhz 4gb(2x2gb)CMX4GX3M2A1600C9- rs 2950

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB Single Stick DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL - rs3500


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Yeah thats true but for guys like me who stay in Godforsaken places(Bhubaneswar) online stores offer the cheapest.If I had bought from one of the local retailers I would have paid 2.3/2.4k, hence 1.35k is really cheap for me.All the cities in the country don't get the price cuts & it aint possible for everybody to go to cities like Kolkatta & buy the RAM over there.Hope you understand the situation of guys like us.
> I was quoted 8.7k for a 5770 a few days back.That should give you a clearer picture.
> 
> Oh & Happy New Year 2011 everyone!!!




I understand you better than anyone here bro. Ofcourse *cilus* does too. Bhubaneshwar lacks distributors so half of the quality components are not even available here.eg-Corsair 

So online shopping is the best bet or ordering through relatives if anybody happen to stay in metro cities.

Anyway everybody check the following:

intel sandybridge prices and models

*1. Intel® Core™ i7 2600 Processor - 3.4 GHz, 8 MB Cache, Socket 1155 with HT @ 15k
2 Intel® Core™ i5 2400 Processor - 3.1 GHz, 6 MB Cache, Socket 1155 without HT @ 9.9K
3. Intel® Core™ i5 2300 Processor - 2.8 GHz, 6 MB Cache, Socket 1155 without HT @9K

4.Intel® Desktop Board DH67CL ATX , Socket 1155 @ 8.9K
5.Intel® Desktop Board DH67BL uATX, Socket 1155 @ 7.9K*

Check this

They claim to ship within 48hrs. The i7 2600 looks promising and may beat i7 950 fair and square but nothin can be concluded without a proper review.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2011)

^^ Those are nice prices and may help in reducing the price of core i7 9xx series a bit though I still think intel is counting core i7 9xx series as there top of the line cpu for desktop market and that may change with ivy.




ssb1551 said:


> Yeah thats true but for guys like me who stay in Godforsaken places(Bhubaneswar) online stores offer the cheapest.If I had bought from one of the local retailers I would have paid 2.3/2.4k, hence 1.35k is really cheap for me.All the cities in the country don't get the price cuts & it aint possible for everybody to go to cities like Kolkatta & buy the RAM over there.Hope you understand the situation of guys like us.
> I was quoted 8.7k for a 5770 a few days back.That should give you a clearer picture.
> 
> Oh & Happy New Year 2011 everyone!!!



I did not know where from you got the ram so I thought you paid too much. But now I understood it clearly.



itisravishankar said:


> @Topgear
> 
> I have only paid Rs. 500 till now and rest I have to pay today. Should I press the vendor for a lower price?



If you can why not ?!


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I understand you better than anyone here bro. Ofcourse *cilus* does too. Bhubaneshwar lacks distributors so half of the quality components are not even available here.eg-Corsair
> 
> So online shopping is the best bet or ordering through relatives if anybody happen to stay in metro cities.


Thanks buddy!!!God knows when the scenario will change especially on the computer hardware front.


topgear said:


> I did not know where from you got the ram so I thought you paid too much. But now I understood it clearly.



Thanks for understanding!!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I understand you better than anyone here bro. Ofcourse *cilus* does too. Bhubaneshwar lacks distributors so half of the quality components are not even available here.eg-Corsair
> 
> So online shopping is the best bet or ordering through relatives if anybody happen to stay in metro cities.
> 
> ...


Any news about K models?? I'm looking at 2600K, that should oc nicely, I ain't gonna spend 15k on a cpu that will OC 200MHz(max), the 2600 model is over priced in that regard.


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> Any news about K models?? I'm looking at 2600K, that should oc nicely, I ain't gonna spend 15k on a cpu that will OC 200MHz(max), the 2600 model is over priced in that regard.



+1

Tho I'm personally looking towards the i5 2500K.

Wont it be good? Wat say?


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> +1
> 
> Tho I'm personally looking towards the i5 2500K.
> 
> Wont it be good? Wat say?


Yes, any k model is good, but note this Intel will launch some sandy bridge processors with external clock generators in future(E models) that can be oc'd through the roof, but like all intel high ends these may be priced at 500/1000$, it will also have its own chipset called Z68.



> Intel Sandy Bridge E Processors are to come with an unlocked base clock. There are also rumors about a Z68 Chipset that came with what was referred to as “Performance Over Clocking” support



Intel Sandy Bridge E Processors to Come with Unlocked Base Clock - Softpedia

PS: This may be rumor.


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, any k model is good, but note this Intel will launch some sandy bridge processors with external clock generators in future(E models) that can be oc'd through the roof, but like all intel high ends these may be priced at 500/1000$, it will also have its own chipset called Z68.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes,already read abt that,the Z68 n stuff.
But wont these parts cost an arm and a leg too?
For most(who dont wanna oc),i5 2300/2400 shud do the trick.
But price/performance,i52500k is the sweet spot.
IMO going for the sandy bridge makes sense instead of current i79** quad core chips,coz of the AVX and AES NI instructions,whic will come handy in the near future..
Wat say?


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Yes,already read abt that,the Z68 n stuff.
> But wont these parts cost an arm and a leg too?
> For most(who dont wanna oc),i5 2300/2400 shud do the trick.
> But price/performance,i52500k is the sweet spot.
> ...


Clock per clock sandy bridge is faster than nehalem, and yes, avx will take off in future, its an important instruction set unlike sse 4.1 and stuff, any k model sandy bridge should provide good performance, now looking for a good mobo to go with it.(not asus, various memory compatibility issues, my P5Q shows plenty of memory problems like boot failure etc to make me stay away from asus for good, looking at gigabyte/msi).


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> Any news about K models?? I'm looking at 2600K, that should oc nicely, I ain't gonna spend 15k on a cpu that will OC 200MHz(max), the 2600 model is over priced in that regard.



No buddy , no info yet on the k models. They should be priced at a 2k premium than normal ones.

Don't you think i7 2600 has the potential to outdo the bloomfields? How about comparing with amd thuban?


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> No buddy , no info yet on the k models. They should be priced at a 2k premium than normal ones.
> 
> Don't you think i7 2600 has the potential to outdo the bloomfields? How about comparing with amd thuban?


Sandy bridge can and will outdo bloomfields and thubans easily(bulldozer is sandy's competition but will go for price vs performance as I believe bulldozers would not be able to match Sandy performance) but will you spend 15k on a cpu that can never oc?? I have an E8400 which is hopelessly outdated but I can OC it to 4GHz easily on air(cm hyper tx cooler is good enough) and still go for another year or so, with no oc potential your CPU will die an early death, so get sandy k models. A sandy 2600k was shown to get 5ghz on air, now that's outstanding, that's the kind of oc ln2 is supposed to get on nehalems and older architecture, sandy's will gladly go to 4.5Ghz+ on air, so will you let go of this opportunity?

A 4.5Ghz+ quad core 2600k matches 980x in performance and beats it in some tests, so forget bloomfield or thuban, sandy bridge is a beast on its own.

*img573.imageshack.us/img573/5060/2600kopi1m.th.png


The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Imagine what an Oc'ed 4Ghz+ sandy bridge can do.

Also read this guide: Sandy bridge OC Guide - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

@ tkin

Thanks for the info buddy. Mostly appreciated.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2011)

I think sandy bridge ( read K series one as they can be OCed only ) will outperform any similarly priced current cpu and another good thing is it consumes less voltage and power too so it will run cooler and because of snady bridge amd hexa core cpu prices are going down by every week. Now you can bag a hexa core cpu from amd for as low as 7.5k ( got this info from cilus ).


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

@ topgear 

You are absolutely correct buddy. In fact amd hex cores can be bagged for as low as 6.8k and will reduce further.

Yeah thats the price of a 1055t as informed by *cilus*. So within 10k one can purchase an amd hexcore, mobo. Perfect time for prospective buyers to upgrade.


----------



## noob (Jan 3, 2011)

all sandy bridge CPU and mobo will have on-board graphics ?
I need to build gaming PC but have delayed it. cauz i need a quad core CPU and mobo with on-board graphics. I am planning to buy graphics card after 3 months.
2nd reason: if there is any issue with gfx card , atleast i can start the PC if mobo has on-board gfx.

plz confirm.


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> all sandy bridge CPU and mobo will have on-board graphics ?
> I need to build gaming PC but have delayed it. cauz i need a quad core CPU and mobo with on-board graphics. I am planning to buy graphics card after 3 months.
> 2nd reason: if there is any issue with gfx card , atleast i can start the PC if mobo has on-board gfx.
> 
> plz confirm.


Yes, all sandy bridge cpus have graphics core, but only the H series(H67) chipset will support that graphics core, P67 will not support it.



> At launch Intel is offering two chipset families for Sandy Bridge: P-series and H-series, just like with Lynnfield. The high level differentiation is easy to understand: P-series doesn't support processor graphics, H-series does.



Also note that the graphics core is different in different cpus, k series CPU(2600k/2500k) has 3000 series while the rest has 2000 series gpus which are a bit slower than the former.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

Just for the note, please continue your Sandy Bridge related discussions here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/135653-intel-sandy-bridge-discussion.html 

This thread is actually for price updates and discussion.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 3, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> any other market in delhi for latest PC components?



What would Nehru place people know about things that are upcoming? They won't even know what Sandy Bridge is. They only have knowledge of things that have been officially launched in india


----------



## aby geek (Jan 3, 2011)

agreed 2500k is the sweetest thing.

any one know price of normal 2500?


----------



## itisravishankar (Jan 3, 2011)

Time to upgrade my PC. Yay!

How much would a decent p67 mobo cost?

And what is the price of AMD 6950 right now? I will need two of those. I have heard that they can be unlocked to 6970's core count. Is it possible for all model or is it hit-or-miss? Because if it isn't guaranteed I would go for another 5850 instead and save some money.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys, here is the price update from my side after 3 day Kolkata Hardware Market hunt:

These prices are from Vedant Computers (26 G. C. Avenue, Kolkata 700 013). They are one of the biggest AMD distributors and have little lesser price over the other shops around.

*Processors*
Phenom 1055T @ 7.8K
Phenom 1075T @ 8.6K
Phenom 1090T @ 10.1K
Core i7 950 @ 13.5K
Core i5 760 @ 9.2K

*Ram*
Corsair XMS3 CL9 1600 MHz DDR3 2 X 2 GB Kit @ 2.9K
Corsair XMS3 CL9 1600 MHz DDR3 2 GB @ 1.4K
Corsair 2 GB CL9 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.025K
Kingston 2 GB CL9 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.05K
ADATA 2 GB CL9 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.05K
Kingston 4 GB CL9 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 2.55K

*Motherboard*
Asus X58 Sabertooth @ 12.4K
Asus Crosshair II Formula [AMD]@ 12.4K
Gigabyte 890GPA UD3H @ 8.5K
Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H @ 3.85K
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 6.9K

*Graphics Card*
Palit GT 430 @ 4.5K
Palit GTX 460 1 GB @ 10K
Palit GTS 450 @ 6.85K
Forsa GTS 250 @ 6.2K
Zotac 9800 GT @ 6.1K
Sapphire HD 6850 @ 10.4K


----------



## aby geek (Jan 4, 2011)

umm all corsair smps have free shipping on techshop. maybe  due to the tx series switch go have a look.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2011)

itisravishankar said:


> Time to upgrade my PC. Yay!
> 
> How much would a decent p67 mobo cost?
> 
> And what is the price of AMD 6950 right now? I will need two of those. I have heard that they can be unlocked to 6970's core count. Is it possible for all model or is it hit-or-miss? Because if it isn't guaranteed I would go for another 5850 instead and save some money.



This should give you a fair idea :

ASUS Full ATX Intel P67 Chipset Motherboards :

P8P67 ~$160
P8P67 PRO ~190
P8P67 EVO ~210
P8P67 Deluxe ~235
SABERTOOTHP67 ~$219
P8P67 WS SC ~$259
Maximus IV Extreme ~$365

ASUS Micro-ATX Intel P67 and H67 Chipset Motherboards :

P8P67-M PRO ~$149
P8H67-M EVO ~$129
ASUS Mini-ITX Intel P67 and H67 Chipset Motherboards
P8H67-I Deluxe (Price is yet to be determined.)

From here

So far everyone has succeeded in bios moding a HD6950 into a HD6970 but amd is going to release newer version of HD6950 which can't be unlocked into a HD6970. So if you want a HD6970 at HD6950 price you should hurry up. Most of the chances you will be able to mod it into HD6970.

BTW, A powercolor/sapphire HD6950 should cost you around 17.5K.



Cilus said:


> Guys, here is the price update from my side after 3 day Kolkata Hardware Market hunt:
> 
> These prices are from Vedant Computers (26 G. C. Avenue, Kolkata 700 013). They are one of the biggest AMD distributors and have little lesser price over the other shops around.
> 
> ...



These seems really interesting. Thanks for the price updates.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> This should give you a fair idea :
> 
> ASUS Full ATX Intel P67 Chipset Motherboards :
> 
> ...



You do not want an H67 based board if you want to OC -- after reading their review / info properly, the H67s will not allow OCing at all, but will make use of the onboard video output. What you want is a P67 board, which will allow OCing but will not have onboard video output.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2011)

Also price of two other components from Kolkata

Corsair CX 400 @ 2.4K + Vat
Tagan StoneRock 600W @ 3k + Vat


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 4, 2011)

^CX400 still in stock? nice..good price too..


----------



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> ^CX400 still in stock? nice..good price too..




Yeah and *cilus* bought it for me at that price. My uncle will use it as his old *supercomp* psu went kaput. He had purchased that a year back for 500 bucks.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 4, 2011)

techshop.in is offering free shipping on corsair psus ,cilus what do u think about this.
and 2500k looks like a happy new year gift from intel


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2011)

aby geek, I think I got a better deal than buying from Techsop.in by paying 2.87K for the same PSU with or without Shipping charge


----------



## aby geek (Jan 4, 2011)

so no qualms in buying from techshop.in? thanks for the feedback.

and i was just informing that that they are giving free shipping on every corsair smps they have,i think they have 18 of them.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> This should give you a fair idea :
> 
> ASUS Full ATX Intel P67 Chipset Motherboards :
> 
> ...


P8H67-M EVO @ $129! That's NICE! 
Any info on Gigabyte mobos? I'm eyeing GA-H67MA-UD2H! I'm gonna buy between these two!


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> You do not want an H67 based board if you want to OC -- after reading their review / info properly, the H67s will not allow OCing at all, but will make use of the onboard video output. What you want is a P67 board, which will allow OCing but will not have onboard video output.



yep, H67 does not allow cpu ocing even if it's a "k" series one.
Only P67 and Z68 supports OCing.



Vishw said:


> P8H67-M EVO @ $129! That's NICE!
> Any info on Gigabyte mobos? I'm eyeing GA-H67MA-UD2H! I'm gonna buy between these two!



^^ if you want to OC your cpu ( which I think you should must do ) you better get a "k"series SNB cpu along with P67 mobo and P8P67-M PRO ~$149 is really a nice deal.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ if you want to OC your cpu ( which I think you should must do ) you better get a "k"series SNB cpu along with P67 mobo and P8P67-M PRO ~$149 is really a nice deal.


I think I'm gonna get 2600, but which one I don't know yet, depends on the pricing. But I'll have to buy H67 mobo, coz I'm not gonna buy a video card immediately.. so until I get one, I won't be able to use my PC if I go with P67. & I don't think I'm gonna OC. It's plenty powerful even at stock.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 6, 2011)

right now 2500k looks the best and theres no  point in buying a k part if you wont oc.
2600 around 15k 2600k 19k 2600s in between.

2500k max srp 12800 so p67 is the way.

btw do you have a lynnfield cpu right now?


----------



## Vishw (Jan 6, 2011)

aby geek said:


> right now 2500k looks the best and theres no  point in buying a k part if you wont oc.
> 2600 around 15k 2600k 19k 2600s in between.
> 
> 2500k max srp 12800 so p67 is the way.
> ...


If 2500 had HT, I'd have bought it in a heartbeat but sadly it doesn't. HT will help me a lot when working on 3D stuff & rendering, so I'm going with 2600.

I'm interested in S version but nobody's reviewing it & it might be hard to get, so let's see.

& no, I don't have lynnfield. I was gonna buy it couple months back but somehow decided to wait for Sandy! & after reading all those glowing reviews, thank god I waited! 

2600k @ 17k. Check here

~Vish~


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2011)

I would suggest you to get a a cheap p67 mobo along with a SNB 2500K paired with a good aftermarket cpu cooler and a cheap gfx card.

when OCed this setup will outperform a stock 2600S+H67.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Amd has launched three new processors. A flagship quadcore in the form of 975be, another quadcore namely phenom 2 840 with no l3 cache and finally a 95watt hexcore i.e 1065t.

Check here


----------



## Vishw (Jan 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> I would suggest you to get a a cheap p67 mobo along with a SNB 2500K paired with a good aftermarket cpu cooler and a cheap gfx card.
> 
> when OCed this setup will outperform a stock 2600S+H67.


As I said in my last post, 2500k don't have HT & the 3D software I use [Vue 9 Infinite] takes full advantage of multi-threading. That's why I'm going with 2600, coz HT will speed up things considerably. Also, not having a gfx card is not a show-stopper in any way, Vue will run fine with Intel graphics, hence the H67 mobo. I can always add card later if needed.

Hope this clears things! 

~Vish~


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2011)

^^ I got it. One more advantage you would get by buying a H67 mobo is intel quick sync which significantly speeds up video trans coding with the best possible image quality.

BTW, prices of some products which I think is some of the best deals :

Logitech G13 Advanced Gameboard Rs. 3500
Samsung External DVD Writer Slim Rs 1,900.00
Logitech Trackman Wheel Mouse Rs. 1450

Sony Memory Card Micro-SD 8GB Rs. 825
Sennheiser Headphones HD 180 Rs. 825
Logitech LS21 2.1 Speaker Rs. 875
Kingston 8 GB USB Pen Drive ( KGJF8GB ) Rs. 610


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2011)

*HOT OFFER*
SMC is selling Razor cyclosa k/b +Razor abyssus mouse 
bundle package costing *2.3k*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 7, 2011)

There are times you get good deals on steel series/razer/ maybe coolermaster on Clan ATE's facebook page.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ I got it. One more advantage you would get by buying a H67 mobo is intel quick sync which significantly speeds up video trans coding with the best possible image quality.
> 
> BTW, prices of some products which I think is some of the best deals :
> 
> ...


Yes, thanx! I do encode videos from time to time. Is trans-coding any different than encoding?

& where can I get that Samsung Slim External DVD Writer?


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ I got it. One more advantage you would get by buying a H67 mobo is intel quick sync which significantly speeds up video trans coding with the best possible image quality.
> 
> BTW, prices of some products which I think is some of the best deals :
> 
> ...


Intel is a total idiot, you cannot use the unbelievably fast Transcoding features of sandy bridge unless you hook a monitor to it, bye bye external gpus, totally pi$$ed off  skipping 1st gen sandy bridge, next up - bulldozer, lets see its performance, maybe I'll wait for ivy bridge.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> Intel is a total idiot, you cannot use the unbelievably fast Transcoding features of sandy bridge unless you hook a monitor to it, bye bye external gpus, totally pi$$ed off  skipping 1st gen sandy bridge, next up - bulldozer, lets see its performance, maybe I'll wait for ivy bridge.



Buddy i think Z68 will fix the problem and lucid has already enabled quicksync on h67 chipset with discrete graphics but is not possible in p67.

Z68 will clear this mist. Check this


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Yes, thanx! I do encode videos from time to time. Is trans-coding any different than encoding?
> 
> & where can I get that Samsung Slim External DVD Writer?



Here you go :

Transcoding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

These prices are from deltapage and I think that samsung external DVD drive should be avaiable on the local market at that price as well.



tkin said:


> Intel is a total idiot, you cannot use the unbelievably fast Transcoding features of sandy bridge unless you hook a monitor to it, bye bye external gpus, totally pi$$ed off  skipping 1st gen sandy bridge, next up - bulldozer, lets see its performance, maybe I'll wait for ivy bridge.



yep, no doubt it's a major drawback !



vickybat said:


> Buddy i think Z68 will fix the problem and lucid has already enabled quicksync on h67 chipset with discrete graphics but is not possible in p67.
> 
> Z68 will clear this mist. Check this



but mobos with lucid chip would be priced sky high and still it needs non oc able H67. So it's better to wait for z68 anyway.

BTW, we should better discuss our all SNB related queries in here :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/135653-intel-sandy-bridge-discussion.html


----------



## bilallucky (Jan 11, 2011)

I terabyte seagate 32MB Buffer should cost You Rs. 5.6-5.8k.There is not much price difference between 16Mb & 32MB version. Max Rs. 300 less.
So it's s wise to get 32MB buffer model.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 11, 2011)

bilallucky said:


> I terabyte seagate 32MB Buffer should cost You Rs. 5.6-5.8k.There is not much price difference between 16Mb & 32MB version. Max Rs. 300 less.
> So it's s wise to get 32MB buffer model.



?????? 

Who r u talking to my friend?


----------



## noob (Jan 11, 2011)

bilallucky said:


> I terabyte seagate 32MB Buffer should cost You Rs. 5.6-5.8k.There is not much price difference between 16Mb & 32MB version. Max Rs. 300 less.
> So it's s wise to get 32MB buffer model.



Thanks for the Info no matter to whom you are talking.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 11, 2011)

Time to add Sandy Bridge mobo prices! 

From TechShop.in

Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2 @ 5.2k
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
Gigabyte GA-H67A-UD3H @ 9k
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3R @ 9.6k
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4 @ 12.6k
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 @ 19.2k


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 11, 2011)

Guys ,

i have AMD Athlon X2 240 i want to go for quad core which model should i go?
i want to buy a graphics card which one should i buy ?

My main work is Photoshop Illustrator

Existing System Config:
AMD Athlon X2 240 
MSI 785G - E53
4 GB Ram Kingston


----------



## tkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Time to add Sandy Bridge mobo prices!
> 
> From TechShop.in
> 
> ...


Techshop always quotes 1-3k more on everything, the UD4 and UD7 looks overpriced.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

::cyborg:: said:


> Guys ,
> 
> i have AMD Athlon X2 240 i want to go for quad core which model should i go?
> i want to buy a graphics card which one should i buy ?
> ...




Whats your budget buddy? Tell specifically for each item.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Time to add Sandy Bridge mobo prices!
> 
> From TechShop.in
> 
> ...



Thanks for the prices - updated those on the list.

One strange thing is - they have not listed any SB cpu yet - so if a consumer buy any of these mobos he will have to wait for the cpu anyway.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 12, 2011)

::cyborg:: said:


> Guys ,
> 
> i have AMD Athlon X2 240 i want to go for quad core which model should i go?
> i want to buy a graphics card which one should i buy ?
> ...



If you have a budget of 4.5-5k you can get Athlon II X4 635.But if you can spend 8k then definitely get Phenom II X4 965.



tkin said:


> Techshop always quotes 1-3k more on everything, the UD4 and UD7 looks overpriced.



Thats true!!techshop.in charges almost 1k more than theitwares & smc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2011)

DELL ST2220L is out of stock in LT Road


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 12, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> If you have a budget of 4.5-5k you can get Athlon II X4 635.But if you can spend 8k then definitely get Phenom II X4 965.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true!!techshop.in charges almost 1k more than theitwares & smc.



Phenom II X4 965. is available for only Rs 6,750.00 at Primeabgb !!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 12, 2011)

Even better!!I keep myself updated with theitwares price so don't know about others much except for techshop & smc.965 is for 7.8k at theitwares.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 12, 2011)

has any one spotted the new amd phenom x6 1065t in India....at what price point it will be launched in India. On primeabgb and theitwares 1055t and 1075t are priced 8.5k~9.6K. will it be between them or more than that?


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2011)

Great News !

Sandy Bridge CPUs are now available :

i5-2400 @ 9.65K
i7-2600 @ 14.9K

And for mobos :

Intel DH67BL @ 5.9k 
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Asus P8H67-M @ 7.2k

Another good news is Transcend and Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Value series ram is only 2.15k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ lol those ram prices taken a their own sweet time to come down to a decent pricing. 
Oohh one will wonder the price tag for K series.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2011)

Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2300 CPU
Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU


----------



## nbaztec (Jan 13, 2011)

Did the Peripheral section on Build Your Rig!

@topgear: Whoa! I paid 2.2k for 2GB Corsair just this October -_-". Talk about bad luck.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 14, 2011)

Early GTX 560 Ti benches tip up in China

rejoice gamers


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ lol those ram prices taken a their own sweet time to come down to a decent pricing.
> Oohh one will wonder the price tag for K series.



yep, 1333 MHz and 1600MHz DDR3 rams are dirt cheap now.
Even I'm looking for K series SB cpu prices. 

BTW, a little hint can be found in here : ( post No. *77* by _Vishw_ )

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/135653-intel-sandy-bridge-discussion-3.html



nbaztec said:


> Did the Peripheral section on Build Your Rig!
> 
> @topgear: Whoa! I paid 2.2k for 2GB Corsair just this October -_-". Talk about bad luck.



don't regret about it - what you got was the best deal at that time I reckon.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2300 CPU
> Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU



^^ Thanks for the links.


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 14, 2011)

when will these products be available any updates on this?
1. Intel Core i7 2600k
2. ASUS Maximus IV Extreme
3. ASUS P67 SaberTooth

gigabyte has launched all their boards but only reason for me not prefering them because they dont have the easy EFI BIOS.

When will rashi launch all the asus p67 boards?


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 14, 2011)

adityamgk said:


> when will these products be available any updates on this?
> 1. Intel Core i7 2600k
> 2. ASUS Maximus IV Extreme
> 3. ASUS P67 SaberTooth
> ...



Talked to Vikas of Rashi Kolkata few days back.
He said boards will arrive early next wk(17th onwards..)


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 14, 2011)

@ mukherjee: thanks a lot for the good news.

any update from rashi about *Pricing* of:
1. *asus maximus IV extreme*.
2. asus p67 sabertooth


any news of launch and pricing of core i7 2600k?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2011)

my pleasure topgear


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 14, 2011)

Have a look  here  !!!!


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 17, 2011)

any idea can i get the maximus IV extreme or the p67 sabertooth in this week?


----------



## Vishw (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys, i7 2600 @ 14.9k & P8H67-M EVO @ 8.8k! Prices from deltapage. How is it for online shopping?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2011)

[GO] Intel Sandy Bridge I5 2400 --In stock now


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 18, 2011)

Please reply when will the Core i7 2600K be available?

also when will the asus p67 sabertooth and maximus iv extreme be available?


----------



## Vishw (Jan 18, 2011)

adityamgk said:


> Please reply when will the Core i7 2600K be available?
> 
> also when will the asus p67 sabertooth and maximus iv extreme be available?


2600k will be available in 3 weeks. No idea about the mobos.


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 18, 2011)

donno why products launch so slowly in india. Still 3 weeks. Dats a lot. Anyway is it not possible to overclock a i7 2600?


Please if anybody has an idea of asus p67 sabertooth and maximus iv extreme boards please do reply. I am really wanting to get the p67 sabertooth because i really like the thermal shield. 

I am not buying Gigabyte because they dont have the EFI BIOS.

Asus launch 12 sandy bridge p67 and h67 based boards today in india. These are the boards and the prices:

ASUS P8P67 And P8H67 Series Motherboards Come To India

Asus Launches P8P67 and P8H67 Motherboards > Motherboards > Techtree.com


----------



## V-Jai (Jan 19, 2011)

My Friend is planning to purchase tomorrow :
Intel i3 540 + Intel DH55TC

He got quotation of 9.9K (Box-including taxes) at 2-3 shop's Lamington Road Mumbai.

Few day's back (around 3 Weeks ago) other friend got it at 9.2K.

Can some one confirm that there is increase in price ? Is there any chance to get better deal (Lamington Road Mumbai)? if yes where ? 

I have already tried to convince him to buy AMD Athlon II x4 6XX but he believes in Intel


----------



## V-Jai (Jan 23, 2011)

I was able to convince my friend to take following configuration today :

AMD Athlon X3 440 - 3.3k
Gigabyte 880G-UD2H - 4.1k
Corsair VS 1333MHz 2GB - 1.07k
LG SATA DVD-R+W - .85k
WD BLUE 500GB  - 1.75k

Just checked price of i5 2400 + Intel DH67BL : available at 15.3K.


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ That's fair enough.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 23, 2011)

V-Jai said:


> Just checked price of i5 2400 + Intel DH67BL : available at 15.3K.



Indeed it is good price, considering in most parts on india, there is no availability of SNB processors yet.
My SNB 2400 arrived today only from delta, gotta check those tommorrow after rest stuffs arrive from theitwares


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^Hey congrats *srch*!!So 1st successful online purchase for ya, aint it?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks 
Indeed and 2nd purchase gonna arrive any time today itself, am thinking to make 3rd one too 

Oh Btw where do you buy Zebronics Cabby around, or some good cabinets.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ Check out abacus peripherals in sahid nagar. They are the distributors of sparkle cards, zion rams and coolermaster. You can get any coolermaster cabinet from them. No need to buy zebronics.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Vicky* couldn't find Abacus peripherals but found one Abacus Computer Centre(like Aptech)...Even called on the listed no..But the guy said it aint a computer hardware shop but a computer education centre & the shop was closed down some time back.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 23, 2011)

srch07 said:


> Indeed it is good price, considering in most parts on india, there is no availability of SNB processors yet.
> My SNB 2400 arrived today only from delta, gotta check those tommorrow after rest stuffs arrive from theitwares


I'm really impressed with Delta.. they are so prompt with everything.. replying back, updating order, shipping.. they shipped my order within 4 hours after I made payment & above all [I think] they uploaded P8H67-M EVO on their site just for me.. so that I can place the order!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> *Vicky* couldn't find Abacus peripherals but found one Abacus Computer Centre(like Aptech)...Even called on the listed no..But the guy said it aint a computer hardware shop but a computer education centre & the shop was closed down some time back.



Buddy its near meghdoot hotel. Ask some computer shop to tell you the address of the distributor of zion rams. They are abacus peripherals and they deal with zion rams, coolermaster cabinets and psu's, & sparkle cards(nvidia only).


----------



## srch07 (Jan 23, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Buddy its near meghdoot hotel. Ask some computer shop to tell you the address of the distributor of zion rams. They are abacus peripherals and they deal with zion rams, coolermaster cabinets and psu's, & sparkle cards(nvidia only).



Even i couldn't find abacus peripherals, but they are there for sure. Every shop kept telling, next lane after 1 shop, 1st floor.
I got fed up and came back, because when i ringed them, they said shop is closed on sunday.
Hopefully will check tomorrow again.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2011)

srch07 said:


> Indeed it is good price, considering in most parts on india, there is no availability of SNB processors yet.
> My SNB 2400 arrived today only from delta, gotta check those tommorrow after rest stuffs arrive from theitwares



are you from WB - if so - did you have to send waybill or something like that to deltapage to get your product shipped ?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2011)

This is the bad thing for online shopper from WB.....


----------



## srch07 (Jan 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> are you from WB - if so - did you have to send waybill or something like that to deltapage to get your product shipped ?



Nope am from bhubaneswar, but well products came through calcutta, i don't know why they went there though, was tracking the Parcel status.

I dont understand what you meant by waybill, but i only paid the price+shipping, didn't gave anything else to delta.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 24, 2011)

srch07 said:


> Even i couldn't find abacus peripherals, but they are there for sure. Every shop kept telling, next lane after 1 shop, 1st floor.
> I got fed up and came back, because when i ringed them, they said shop is closed on sunday.
> Hopefully will check tomorrow again.



^^Hey if you find it please do lemme know!!!I wanna buy a mouse of CM.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

*AT LAST, GUYS, AT LAST *

*Intel Core i7 2600K @ 16.9k
Asus P8P67 PRO @ 13k*

Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
Asus P8P67 PRO Mother Board


----------



## srch07 (Jan 24, 2011)

@ssb, i found it. And i bought USP 100 cabby from there, though price was quite high comparetively, and they don't have 430 elite.

Thanks for the update jassi 
So, finally they managed to enter indian markets, great news for overclockers


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

@ srch07

How much did you pay for the usp100 cabby? They could have ordered the elite 430 for you. Usp100 is indeed a great cabby.

So your build is complete right?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yup its almost complete, Ordered BenQ G2220HD @ 7.3k + 300 shipping at Delta just now.

Bought Altec Lansing @ 2k, thanks to you for targous 
USP 100 @ 3.3K, I bargained at Abacus and he asked me to buy from tanisha e-world, he talked to him.

That speaker is really awesome man, pitty am not in college anymore to run it at full volume all the time


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

Post pics after you assemble the system and make it up and running.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

no response from you vicky on 2600k release. . we have it here after so much wait and you ignored it ....


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

^^ Hey sorry jas for that. Very good release indeed. Time for you to update the guide including highend rigs.


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Hey if you find it please do lemme know!!!I wanna buy a mouse of CM.


Stay away from cm mouse, it has philips twin eye sensor with god awful z axis tracking issue, basically when you pull it up the cursor jumps a lot(a lot more than mice with avago sensors, like logitech, steelseries mice), razer mice like the imperator also has this issue, google search for 'Philips twin eye z axis tracking issue' or 'Razer imperator z axis tracking issue', if you tend to pick your mouse up and reposition it then you'll have a lot of issues with any mice that uses philips sensor.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *AT LAST, GUYS, AT LAST *
> 
> *Intel Core i7 2600K @ 16.9k
> Asus P8P67 PRO @ 13k*
> ...


Just as expected, so I guess 16.5k in kolkata when it comes, any idea about price of Gigabyte boards? The ones listed in techshop is too much.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2011)

Great news.. The *Sandy-Beast* is here now. AMD.. be aware, or it could be your nemesis. 

Jas, I think it is time to upgrade our performance rigs with this performance beast.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ price varies from place to place and that's why there's 1k diff between them



srch07 said:


> Nope am from bhubaneswar, but well products came through calcutta, i don't know why they went there though, was tracking the Parcel status.
> 
> I dont understand what you meant by waybill, but i only paid the price+shipping, didn't gave anything else to delta.



way bill is needed in WB if you are buying some stuffs from other states and want to bring them in WB - you have to send the way bill to the seller before he ships the product to you.



Revolution said:


> This is the bad thing for online shopper from WB.....



yep, indeed it is.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *AT LAST, GUYS, AT LAST *
> 
> *Intel Core i7 2600K @ 16.9k
> Asus P8P67 PRO @ 13k*
> ...



^^ hey, thanks a lot for finding out SB "K" series cpu price - updated those on list.

BTW, Asus has two more P67 mobo P8P67 @ 10.5k and P8P67 DELUXE @ 15k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

cilus i dont have that much money to upgrade now . 
you are welcome topgear.


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2011)

Zotac GTX560Ti available for Pre-Order at Erodov for Rs. 15,775/- (shipped)..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> cilus i dont have that much money to upgrade now .


i think he is talking about ur thread-Monthly guide to assemble pc


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2011)

monkey said:


> Zotac GTX560Ti available for Pre-Order at Erodov for Rs. 15,775/- (shipped)..


Good pricing, specially compared to HD6870, perfect for those who want to upgrade from 9800GTX level performance, not so much for 5770+ owners.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I got an update from Nvidia India guys and its priced at INR 15,879. I am not too sure if that's the MRP or street price, but I seriously doubt company personnels will give a street price because of obvious difference in rates between stores/models/cities.


----------



## rchi84 (Jan 26, 2011)

hi guys

Can i know which shop is selling the 6950 at 17K? all the ones in chennai that had it, quoted around 20K for it. i am just trying to see if i can save 3000 Rs lol


----------



## monkey (Jan 26, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> hi guys
> 
> Can i know which shop is selling the 6950 at 17K? all the ones in chennai that had it, quoted around 20K for it. i am just trying to see if i can save 3000 Rs lol



Don't know about Chennai but in Delhi the price is around 17k.
Check these prices of online dealers based in Delhi:
.:: Yantra Online ::.
*www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...age.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 26, 2011)

GSkill Ripjaws X 2x2GB @ 2950
GSkill Ripjaws X 2x4GB @ 5850

1600MHz and C9. X denotes sandybridge compatibility.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Well, I got an update from Nvidia India guys and its priced at INR 15,879. I am not too sure if that's the MRP or street price, but I seriously doubt company personnels will give a street price because of obvious difference in rates between stores/models/cities.



If that's the price mentioned by company people I think street prices are going to be a bit little for stock clocked 560's from various manufacturers.


----------



## Abhi_ka (Jan 27, 2011)

Will GTX 460 prices come down since 560 is launched? Cheapest models for sub-10k or so.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 29, 2011)

2500K for 11.25 @ SMC 
Intel Core i5 2500K Sandy Bridge


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2011)

^^ Thats aggressive pricing. It will be a hit among enthusiasts.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2011)

It is difficult for me to suppress myself for getting one of those babies.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

It is difficult for me to think about buying 2600K anymore.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> It is difficult for me to think about buying 2600K anymore.


Why?? 2600K and 2500k are completely different, 2600k has ht which improves performance, specially in multithreaded apps, 2500k does not have it, if you want raw power 2600 has no alternatives(beats the venerable 980x all over).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

Well yeah. It just has HT for an extra 5.5k.
I don't think HT is worth that. Especially for a regular user.

How much am I gonna use HT? Not much I think.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2011)

yep, nothing beats 2500K at only 11.25K and I don't think HT gonna make some huge difference in performance even in multi threaded apps - so 2600K does not worth the extra 5.5k price premium - as of now 2500K FTW !


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 31, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the price of Intel Motherboad Extrem Series

: DP67BG

And where can i buy it online, please help.

Intel Desktop Board DP67BG - Overview


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2011)

^^get ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 12k or ASUS P8P67 @ 10.5k(sufficient). you getting an i5 2500k?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 31, 2011)

hi guys i want to buy an graphics card i do a lot of photoshop and illustrator work
which card shud i go in for i want to buy msi only 

plz help  my budget is 6-7k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

^^*MSI N450 CYCLONE @ 7.3k*. Its a factory overclocked gts 450 and comes with a custom cooler.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

HD6950 1GB @ 14.5k Lynx

With tax its 16.2k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2011)

see the others in ishus link.. nvidia killers

*Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 14.5k
Sapphire HD6950 2GB @ 16.6k
Sapphire HD6970 2GB @ 20k
*



more nvidia killers from sapphire - 

*
Spphire HD6870 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - Toxic Edition @ 13.6k
Spphire HD6870 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - Vapor Edition @ 13.3k
Sapphire HD 6870 GDDR5 1GB Graphic Card @ 12.8k
Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - Toxic Edition @ 10.4k

Sapphire HD 6850 GDDR5 1GB Graphic Card @ 9.2k
*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

Add *1k* or more to all of the above. It gives a clear picture of end user price. Nice though.

For example sapphire 6970 is 21k including taxes.If shipped, its 170 extra by air or 250 by surface.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2011)

^^i dont think everyone is going to get it online and vat is 4% AFAIK. correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ I have answered your question in "GTX560 Discussion" thread buddy. Here's the link.


----------



## monkey (Feb 1, 2011)

For Sapphire check the prices here: Sapphire
Some are the best I have seen online...


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's Some SSD Prices :

Corsair Force Series 60GB @ 7.6k
Corsair Force Series 40GB @ 6.1k
Corsair Force Series 120GB @ 13.4k
Corsair Force Series 90GB @ 10.8K

Intel 80GB SSD @ Rs :10.8K

*OCZ Vertex 2 SSD 120 GB @ 14K*


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> Here's Some SSD Prices :
> 
> Corsair Force Series 60GB @ 7.6k
> Corsair Force Series 40GB @ 6.1k
> ...




How much is the cost of C300 SSDs? They are the fastest, best SSD's in the world


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ No Idea about the price and availability of Crucial Real SSD C300 in here.

BTW, here's some more ( new and updated ) SSD price :

Intel X25-V SSD 40GB @ 5.7K
Intel 80GB SSD @ Rs :10.8K
Intel X25-M SSD 160GB @ 20.6K

Corsair Performance Series SSD 32GB @ 4K
*Corsair Performance Series SSD 64GB @ 6.6K*
Corsair Performance Series SSD 128GB @ 12K

Corsair Force SSD 40GB @ 5.8K
Corsair Force SSD 60GB @ 7.2K
Corsair Force SSD 80GB @ 9.85K
Corsair Force SSD 90GB @ 10.8K
Corsair Force SSD 120GB @ 12.8K
Corsair Force SSD 240GB @ 25.6K

*OCZ Vertex 2 3.5" 120GB SSD @ 11.8K*
OCZ 120GB PCIe SSD @ 21.2K

OCZ Vertex 2 2.5" 40GB SSD @ 4.9K
OCZ Vertex 2 2.5" 90GB SSD @ 9.9K
OCZ Vertex 2 2.5" 180GB SSD @ 18.3K
OCZ Vertex 2 2.5" 60GB SSD @ 6.8K
OCZ Vertex 2 2.5" 120GB SSD @ 11.35K
OCZ VERTEX 2 2.5" 200GB SSD @ 31K

Gskill FALCON 2.5"  256 GB SSD @ 32.5K

Transcend 32GB 1.8 inch External SSD Drive ( USB+eSATA ) @ 7.2K


----------



## Vyom (Feb 3, 2011)

According to the prices in the first post in the spreadsheet:

*Samsung BX2031* LED Monitor, Size: 20" Wide, Resolution: 1600 X 900 @ just *Rs. 5,000*
I highly doubt that its correct !!  

Can anyone confirm its authenticity please?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> According to the prices in the first post in the spreadsheet:
> 
> *Samsung BX2031* LED Monitor, Size: 20" Wide, Resolution: 1600 X 900 @ just *Rs. 5,000*
> I highly doubt that its correct !!
> ...


Why not, lcds are damn cheap these days, its actually true(you can get full hd lcds at 8k)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 4, 2011)

I think its a typo. BX1931 LED is 7.2k.
No way a larger screen from the same series can be that much cheaper.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> Why not, lcds are damn cheap these days, its actually true(you can get full hd lcds at 8k)



Well, then I highly doubt, that it would be in stock!!!  

No really? Even at 5K, this is quite a bargain! 
Where can I find out what would I miss, if I preferred it over, lets say, Dell S2009W 20" monitor which is priced at Rs. 7200?


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> According to the prices in the first post in the spreadsheet:
> 
> *Samsung BX2031* LED Monitor, Size: 20" Wide, Resolution: 1600 X 900 @ just *Rs. 5,000*
> I highly doubt that its correct !!
> ...



Thanks for pointing it out



Ishu Gupta said:


> I think its a typo. BX1931 LED is 7.2k.
> No way a larger screen from the same series can be that much cheaper.



Yep, it's a typo - the actual price is 7.6k



vineet369 said:


> Well, then I highly doubt, that it would be in stock!!!
> 
> No really? Even at 5K, this is quite a bargain!
> Where can I find out what would I miss, if I preferred it over, lets say, Dell S2009W 20" monitor which is priced at Rs. 7200?



^^ Find some online ( or magazine ) review - view monitor specs online - ask friends ( if they have same monitor ) - if possible ask for a demo at the shop - make your decision - simple


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Find some online ( or magazine ) review - view monitor specs online - ask friends ( if they have same monitor ) - if possible ask for a demo at the shop - make your decision - simple



Well, my question was valid for the price of 5K, but at 7.6K, I think I have better options 
Thanks though.


----------



## sjoardar (Feb 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ No Idea about the price and availability of Crucial Real SSD C300 in here.
> 
> BTW, here's some more ( new and updated ) SSD price :
> 
> ...



Thank you ever so much for the SSD prices! Are these available in Kolkata, or are these on-line quotes? I am interested in something like 2x64GB high-performance units (for use in RAID 0, hopefully for even better performance), rather than a single 120 GB unit, preferably in 3.5 inch form factor (unless 2.5 inch units come with 3.5 inch adapters). Either Corsair Performance Series SSD 64GB or OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD may fit the bill, if available (in Kolkata) in the 3.5 inch form factor.
Thanks again!


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2011)

^^ If you are willing to get 2x SSD drives then I would suggest you not to get Corsair Performance series drives - these drive uses some old controller/chip which don't offers great speed and the official specs of read/write is also not that great.

Get Corsair Force Series SSD drives - they use SandForce SF-1222TA3-SBH controller chip ( same chip OCZ uses on their some SSD drives ) - they offers great performance over performance series - for RAID0 get 2x corsair force 60 GB drive.

BTW, Those are on line prices - but I think you might get Corsair Force SSD drives in local stores.


----------



## sjoardar (Feb 5, 2011)

^^ Thanks again, old friend! I really appreciate your help. I only hope there wouldn't be any compatibility issue with my mobo.


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 6, 2011)

Im so disapointed....

Im not able to find Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H anywhere in Pune... nor Online... most of the online stores listed on the TDF dont have the board... any pointer welcome... or any options under 5K ???


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2011)

sjoardar said:


> ^^ Thanks again, old friend! I really appreciate your help. I only hope there wouldn't be any compatibility issue with my mobo.



SSD drives will work with your mobo.


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 6, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> Im so disapointed....
> 
> Im not able to find Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H anywhere in Pune... nor Online... most of the online stores listed on the TDF dont have the board... any pointer welcome... or any options under 5K ???



Guys this is urgent.. should I go with MSI 880GMA E45 ?? or anybody knows a trustable online vendor for the Giga mobbo ??


----------



## monkey (Feb 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ No Idea about the price and availability of Crucial Real SSD C300 in here.
> 
> BTW, here's some more ( new and updated ) SSD price :
> 
> ...



What is the source? I have checked nearly all sites and none have these prices.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2011)

I've just tried to put together the cheapest prices of SSD drives - and these prices were taken from various online it shop's website and forum posts.

Some prices are from primeabgb ( website specially the OCZ drives ) and other prices are from lynx-india ( corsair drives ) - Transcend external ssd drive price from theitdepot and some may be taken from smc - these prices are indicative only as always.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> Guys this is urgent.. should I go with MSI 880GMA E45 ?? or anybody knows a trustable online vendor for the Giga mobbo ??



call smc and ask them about giagbyte 880gm or gma ud2h. most of the products are not listed oin their website.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 7, 2011)

went to np on 1st feb ,bought an elnova 1kva ups from smc for 3.8k

apc 650 va was 2700-2900(smc)

apc 1kva was roaming around 5400.

and a new apc 600 va was 1800.

i could not find seasonic anywhere ,most of the shops were like sea.. kya yeh kaunsa brand hai? 

at smc 2500k  was 12.6k and 2600k was 16.5k,560 ti hasnt come yet,by the way the sardarji at smc is very talkative.

he didnt have smps i wanted he was selling a quad 12v rail unit named tescen 600w claiming it being from fsp but i didnot find fsp written anywhere on the packing.


then i went to tirupathi corsair vx 550 was 4900 tax paid ,and he was coming down a hundred and few rupees after pleading.

tagan 500 was 3000 tax paid but negotiable and so was tagan 600 at 4100.

seasonic 520w price was 3800 tax paid but was not available.

called him today he said 520w to peeche se hi nahin aa raha.

so my first np experience was ok.

just read: stop buying sandy bridge coz *www.fudzilla.com/motherboard/item/21716-intels-6-series-recall-to-cost-$1-billion


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2011)

aby geek said:


> went to np on 1st feb ,bought an elnova 1kva ups from smc for 3.8k
> 
> apc 650 va was 2700-2900(smc)
> 
> ...


The processors are not faulty, only certain part of the CHIPSET(sata controller) are.


----------



## sjoardar (Feb 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> SSD drives will work with your mobo.



Thanks, that's reassuring.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 7, 2011)

tkin i know chipset is faulty but obviously u will buy the board to accomodate it. and also the cpus are costlierthan mobo so obviously dont buy them if you cant wait till aprill.


----------



## hasankamal (Feb 8, 2011)

what the expect they are on a rampage for cutting prices?


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 8, 2011)

aby geek said:


> went to np on 1st feb ,bought an elnova 1kva ups from smc for 3.8k
> 
> apc 650 va was 2700-2900(smc)
> 
> ...




Can you give me the complete address with details of Tripthi Corsair and other BIG Corsair dealers in Nehru Place?

I tried searching for Tripthi Corsair in Nehru Place but no one knew the exact location. SMC recommended me about this Truphti but after reading this post I am 100% convinced. I want to buy a Corsair 650D and Corsair speakers from him


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 8, 2011)

Tirupathi and Inspan are distributors. Kaizen infoserve are service support. 

I was in Delhi yesterday and I had a chat with the Corsair India and the APAC management. Went pretty nice so here's the QnA I had with them:
Hardware BBQ | Reviews • Previews • Recommendations: QnA Session with Corsair guys (During AND after the conference): Bringing in the BBQ Grills!!


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 8, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Tirupathi and Inspan are distributors. Kaizen infoserve are service support.
> 
> I was in Delhi yesterday and I had a chat with the Corsair India and the APAC management. Went pretty nice so here's the QnA I had with them:
> Hardware BBQ | Reviews • Previews • Recommendations: QnA Session with Corsair guys (During AND after the conference): Bringing in the BBQ Grills!!



Thanks
Do you know the exact address? I have to visit them this saturday


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> call smc and ask them about giagbyte 880gm or gma ud2h. most of the products are not listed oin their website.



FTW... now SMC has Gigabye GA 880GMA-UD2H for 4.3k and a local Vendor in Pune has MSI 880GMA - E45 for 4.2k... dilemma.

Now what should I do ?? Toss ?? Please suggest if I should go with Giga or MSI ???????????

Urgent !!!!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 8, 2011)

^^get gigabyte.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah... I could go for Gigabyte any day


----------



## aby geek (Feb 9, 2011)

tirupathi is 62-63 skipper house


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Tirupathi and Inspan are distributors. Kaizen infoserve are service support.
> 
> I was in Delhi yesterday and I had a chat with the Corsair India and the APAC management. Went pretty nice so here's the QnA I had with them:
> Hardware BBQ | Reviews • Previews • Recommendations: QnA Session with Corsair guys (During AND after the conference): Bringing in the BBQ Grills!!



Nice Interview. Appreciate your work.

I'm interested to see the "budget" cabinet in June.


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^get gigabyte.





vineet369 said:


> Yeah... I could go for Gigabyte any day



Is the quality of Gia better than MSI ?? or there is any feature difference ?  Anyways im placing the order today for Giga with SMC.


----------



## S_V (Feb 9, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Tirupathi and Inspan are distributors. Kaizen infoserve are service support.
> 
> I was in Delhi yesterday and I had a chat with the Corsair India and the APAC management. Went pretty nice so here's the QnA I had with them:
> Hardware BBQ | Reviews • Previews • Recommendations: QnA Session with Corsair guys (During AND after the conference): Bringing in the BBQ Grills!!



That's nice Interview. Some of the questions are also same from my Mind. But i am amazed how Corsair thinks Gaming is less in India , ok Agreed with OC. There are very few in OC but Gaming wise i can't agree with him regarding India. Infact , in real world(India) many are playing games very much and they are not all active in forums like us. If they do perhaps corsair might change their idea.

I would love to know how many 800D/700D sales went in India. Do you happen to know any number?

Thanks for posting update...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> Is the quality of Gia better than MSI ?? or there is any feature difference ?



I cant compare them, but I love Gigabyte, since using it for years, without an issue.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I cant compare them, but I love Gigabyte, since using it for years, without an issue.



 gigabyte is best & sells well.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

My no.1 choice is asus and then gigabyte. Asus is known to make some super high quality boards but gigabyte also makes great feature rich boards. Both are equally good but i am personally a wee bit biased towards asus after their sabertooth motherboards. 

Even for graphics cards, asus direct cu for both amd and nvidia is extremely good imo.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2011)

S_V said:


> That's nice Interview. Some of the questions are also same from my Mind. But i am amazed how Corsair thinks Gaming is less in India , ok Agreed with OC. There are very few in OC but Gaming wise i can't agree with him regarding India. Infact , in real world(India) many are playing games very much and they are not all active in forums like us. If they do perhaps corsair might change their idea.
> 
> I would love to know how many 800D/700D sales went in India. Do you happen to know any number?
> 
> Thanks for posting update...


Many people are playing games I know, but a lot are playing on intel gmas, some are playing on geforce 9600/9500 and a very few use anything over 10k pricetag, now don't mind but stuff like corsair 800d or cm stacker don't sell well here because frankly most people can't justify the price, most of us have 1/2 hdds, 1/2 odds, 1 gpu system which can be easily fit into cm 690 case or into an elite 430 for budget gamers(heck, I use a bijli), its serving us fine, what we want is for corsair to import some good psus, cpu coolers and rams here at cheap prices, we can always use some extra ram.

PS: What I think corsair wanted to say was that gaming is not less in India but there aren't a lot of people in India who will spent more money on the cabinet than the processor or gpu itself, so the best bet for corsair is to bring sub 5k cases here which will sell.

I don't have any numbers but about 3 months ago one dealer here said they sold only one obsidian 800d till now. CM690 on the other hand sells a bit better, but most users(gamers) end up buying bijli or a cheap cm case(430??).



vickybat said:


> My no.1 choice is asus and then gigabyte. Asus is known to make some super high quality boards but gigabyte also makes great feature rich boards. Both are equally good but i am personally a wee bit biased towards asus after their sabertooth motherboards.
> 
> Even for graphics cards, asus direct cu for both amd and nvidia is extremely good imo.


The P67 sabertooth has some weird  covering on top, kind of hard to get the dust cleaned but the new bios(UEFI enabled) along with windows app(to control system parameters from windows) that asus put in its latest lineup is just so damn good, gigabyte or msi's bios and the win app is not so versatile or good looking. 

Asus EFI Bios(Maximus IV extreme):
[YOUTUBE]b-J4o3sqhB4[/YOUTUBE]

Heres a look at Asus EFI Bios(Maximus IV Extreme):
ASUS RoG Maximus IV Extreme (P67) Motherboard Review - New EFI BIOS and Software


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

*@ TKIN*

Wow man. Its very good indeed. Another + to ASUS. And i am totally dumbstruck by that p67 board. Its ****ing Awesome.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 10, 2011)

To the people who claim the respected companies use high quality components, how do you know that they are high quality stuff in the first place? Many companies remove the company name/resistance from the phase and certain components, few of them being relabelled. Metal caps mistaken for All Japanese Solid caps. Brands started using military's good name to market their product. So how do YOU say its good or bad? How do you differentiate it???? hmm?? Similarly 2oz copper "theoratically" aids in heat transfer, but that largely depends on many things- processors, cards, rams being used alongwith the overall layout and the circulation of the air within a case.

If you see, I've mentioned 3 brands within the comments above and you're probably confused.
Correct me if I am wrong, but printing silk screen prevents the motherboard for preventing short circuit. That's not special. Infact its being practiced for a while now by multiple manufacturers. You could say its a norm for certain low end-to-high end boards. So if companies are advertising implemention that is an industry norm, how can you be so sure that you can judge a motherboard based on a brand's name and not model?

Think about it. Companies have used certain brand's "recommended" certification and bragged that they were chosen as the best brand chosen by the experts because people judge a hardware based on a brand. You guys don't change your own mindset, others wont.


----------



## S_V (Feb 10, 2011)

@The Sorcerer

No offence.. you are being too sensitive here. The Opinions on hardware given in forums are all hypothetical. So we don't need adequate evidence to prove those comments.. That's where Hardware review sites play key role.. Member opinions are taken from review sites and some are from personal experience..  As far as i see majority opinions in this forums are based on models not just simplifying Brand Name. 

Also all the Recommended, certifications, Japanese Solid caps, other Brand specification Details etc ,info given by Companies is not a bad thing.. For us it's just Bragging or nothing new but for first time consumer it's a good news for them that they are buying some good quality products.. I see nothing wrong with that...
"There is first time experience for everyone".


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol.. every one does the same thing... its upto the brand how well they can sell (fool?).. im still going with Giga.. they have better service network around here...i think that is where it all ends up on...



Guys,  I created account on SMC today and called them about listing the product on the site.  They agreed to but the issue is they only accept payments using Bank Transfers or NEFT transfers and not online product purchase.  Is that Safe??? has anybody done this kind of transaction with SMC before ???

this is all i wish to order from them:

Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H Motherboard @ 4300/-
Soundmagic PL30 Professional Earplug IEM Earphone  @1000/-
coolermaster thermal paste @150/-

urgent reps appreciated !!


----------



## aby geek (Feb 10, 2011)

umm sorceroor sir the link to your interview with corsair people is crashing my browser.could you please check why so.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ what browser ( version ) you are using ??
I've used opera 11 Final and IE8 - both are working fine.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> Lol.. every one does the same thing... its upto the brand how well they can sell (fool?).. im still going with Giga.. they have better service network around here...i think that is where it all ends up on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have ordered my entire pc from them. Through bank deposit!


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 11, 2011)

woa ! I had difficult times with them though... 
I ordered the above stuff and they confirm pricing.. i dint want to take a risk with bank deposits.. so I transferred cash to a friend in delhi and asked to go to SMC and purchase it.  I spoke to SMC about this guy coming and picking the products and they agreed to pack the whole stuff for courier without any extra charge.. everything went really nice untill... in the morning my friend called me saying the model no of the giga board is not matching and there is a *A* missing in the GA 880GM-UD2H ... i called SMC.. then we had the usual discussion/arguments.... and finally I settled on MSI-880GMA-E45 as even the local vendor is not able to deliver the giga board...

Also after confirming the avilablity of PL 30 headfones.. SMC ditched .. saying it will take couple for more days to arrange for those..

Hope fully my courier company doesnt ditch me... and evrything goss well here after...

moral: No vendor is a good vendor...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2011)

^which processor you will use.?


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 11, 2011)

^ AMD Athlon II X4 635


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi frnds ,
I would like to knw price of palit GT 430 2GB DDR3. I want to suggest it to my frnd who is upgrading his gpu. His current gpu is G310 512 MB DDR3. His budget is 5-6 k.

________________________
My PC config : Intel core i3 2.93 Ghz, 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz, Intel DH55TC, XFX Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5, LG DVD writer, SAMSUNG 17" LCD (4:3).

Pls rate my PC for gaming (out of 10)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2011)

^^well thats a piece of crap you will suggest. and 2GB of memory is a joke with it!
 suggest him a Sapphire HD5670!!

nice desai amogh.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok but he has a dell inspiron series desktop which has compact cabinet and i've doubt whether 5670 will fix in his cabinet. Acc to me it must fix as 5670 is not that big card

________________________
My PC config : Intel core i3 2.93 Ghz, 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz, Intel DH55TC, XFX Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5, LG DVD writer, SAMSUNG 17" LCD (4:3).


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> Ok but he has a dell inspiron series desktop which has compact cabinet and i've doubt whether 5670 will fix in his cabinet. Acc to me it must fix as 5670 is not that big card
> 
> ________________________
> My PC config : Intel core i3 2.93 Ghz, 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz, Intel DH55TC, XFX Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5, LG DVD writer, SAMSUNG 17" LCD (4:3).


The HD5670 is a very small card(one of the smallest in class), now here's the dimensions, measure using a tape.
6.5 x 2.5 x 9.2 inches.

Also from tomshardware review:


> Despite a list of fairly respectable specifications, the Radeon HD 5670 doesn't appear to be a formidably-sized card (a nice change from the behemoths that were the Radeon HD 5970 and 5870). Barely seven inches long, it's a single-slot board with a small enough cooler to keep weight down to a minimum.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 11, 2011)

What about 5750 & 5770 ?

^^By seeing pic of 5750 & 5770, I can say that it will not fit

^^ By seeing pics of 5750 & 5770 i think none of them will fit in dell inspiron


----------



## aby geek (Feb 11, 2011)

called tirupathi today 

power supply prices:

corsair vx450 3900+ tax 

corsair vx550 4600+ tax

seasonic s12ii 620w bronze 5355 inc of tax

they did not have s12d range


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> What about 5750 & 5770 ?
> 
> ^^By seeing pic of 5750 & 5770, I can say that it will not fit
> 
> ^^ By seeing pics of 5750 & 5770 i think none of them will fit in dell inspiron


If you own a very small microatx cabinet its better not to buy a gpu at all, non standard cabinets like those may not have provisions for gpus, that's a trade off against the small footprint of those systems.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> If you own a very small microatx cabinet its better not to buy a gpu at all, non standard cabinets like those may not have provisions for gpus, that's a trade off against the small footprint of those systems.



The PC already has a nvidia G310
Here are the dimensions of the cabinet(Dell™ Inspiron Desktop 580s )
Dimensions 
Height: 37.79cm (14.9")
Width: 10.6cm (4.2")
Depth: 43.31cm (17.01")

Pls suggest the best graphic card for the PC (budget 5.5- 7.5k )
________________________
My PC config : Intel core i3 2.93 Ghz, 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz, Intel DH55TC, XFX Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5, LG DVD writer, SAMSUNG 17" LCD (4:3).

..........................................................
I've an old LCD monitor. I've Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5 gpu. How can i use its stereoscopic 3D glass support ?

Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: SyncMaster
         Monitor Id: SAM01B7

________________________
My PC config : Intel core i3 2.93 Ghz, 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz, Intel DH55TC, XFX Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5, LG DVD writer, SAMSUNG 17" LCD (4:3).


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> The PC already has a nvidia G310
> Here are the dimensions of the cabinet(Dell™ Inspiron Desktop 580s )
> Dimensions
> Height: 37.79cm (14.9")
> ...


Take out your own gpu and try to fit it in that case, or cut a cardboard according to the measurements I've given above and try to see if it can be fit in that PC. The 5670 is just perfect for that system.


To use sterioscopic 3d you need a 120hz monitor(which cost 20-30k+), you can't use 3d with your monitor.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

Nvidia gpu is also required for 3d.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Nvidia gpu is also required for 3d.


Pardon me, but ati 6xxx series support 3d gaming.
(and that too with all 120hz monitors, doesn't need certified monitors like Nvidia does)



> AMD HD3D technology
> Stereoscopic 3D display/glasses support
> Blu-ray 3D support
> Stereoscopic 3D gaming
> 3rd party Stereoscopic 3D middleware software support



For HD6xxx series only.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ But all 120hz monitors are only nvidia 3d vision compatible. And as of now, no 3d title support amd hd3d. Software support is nil as of now and i guess it is designed to play blueray 3d in 3dtv's and not games because of lack of software support.

No 3d vision kit available for amd. Correct me if i am wrong. How to play crysis 2 in 3d using an amd 6xxx card as you will be able to do with all nvidia 4 and 5 series AND OFCOURSE 120hz monitor and nvidia 3d vision kit as prerequisites?


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ But all 120hz monitors are only nvidia 3d vision compatible. And as of now, no 3d title support amd hd3d. Software support is nil as of now and i guess it is designed to play blueray 3d in 3dtv's and not games because of lack of software support.
> 
> No 3d vision kit available for amd. Correct me if i am wrong. How to play crysis 2 in 3d using an amd 6xxx card as you will be able to do with all nvidia 4 and 5 series AND OFCOURSE 120hz monitor and nvidia 3d vision kit as prerequisites?


Yes, software support is lacking, no games are supported till now, only bd3d can be viewed, he can't play games, but he didn't say games specifically either, he wanted to know about 3d glasses and honestly I thought he wanted to play videos, 5670s(or anything on the same league) can't seriously play 3d games either.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey *tkin* maybe *WE* are wrong buddy. Check *this* , *this* & *this*.

But its so strange that 6950 & 6970 don't support hd3d at all. But good news is that our gpu's support 3d atleast in gaming. Also 3d movies can be converted to run on our gpu's in 3d which do not support blueray 3d.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Hey *tkin* maybe *WE* are wrong buddy. Check *this* , *this* & *this*.
> 
> But its so strange that 6950 & 6970 don't support hd3d at all. But good news is that our gpu's support 3d atleast in gaming. Also 3d movies can be converted to run on our gpu's in 3d which do not support blueray 3d.


Yup, and 6970 and 6950 is also supported, they didn't update the page yet, so get yourself some 120hz monitor and glasses and start 3d gaming (the glasses in movie theaters are so heavy they give me a headache)


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey buddy will it work on a samsung 2233rz. Its currently the cheapest 3d monitor but supports 3d vision only as with all monitors. Will it work for amd?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Hey buddy will it work on a samsung 2233rz. Its currently the cheapest 3d monitor but supports 3d vision only as with all monitors. Will it work for amd?



Since it is a 120Hz monitor 3D shud work finely with ur card. Get 3D glasses. But i don't know how to turn on 3D mode as my monitor is not 120 Hz

________________________
My PC config : Intel core i3 2.93 Ghz, 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz, Intel DH55TC, XFX Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5, LG DVD writer, SAMSUNG 17" LCD (4:3).



anupam_pb said:


> The PC already has a nvidia G310
> Here are the dimensions of the cabinet(Dell™ Inspiron Desktop 580s )
> Dimensions
> Height: 37.79cm (14.9")
> ...


 
I saw that inspiron desktop. The G310 gpu that the PC has, has only 2 display ports (DVI & HDMI). But my 5670 has 3 ports. The slot for the gpu is also smaller than standard slot. So is there any small 1 GB DDR3 gpu with 2 ports available in the market ? The mobo has PCIex16 slot

________________________
My PC config : Intel core i3 2.93 Ghz, 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz, Intel DH55TC, XFX Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5, LG DVD writer, SAMSUNG 17" LCD (4:3).


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2011)

Update on AMD CPU prices :

Athlon II X2 250 @ 2.7K
*Athlon II X3 440 @ 3.2K*
Athlon II X4 640 @ 4.6K

Phenom II X2 550 @ 3.9K
*Phenom II X2 555 BE @ 4.2K*
Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 6.3K
Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 7.2K

*Phenom II X4 970 BE @ 8.5K*
*Phenom II X6 1100T BE @ 11.5K*

*PSU Prices :*

Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.4K
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 750W @ 7K
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1250W @ 14.6K

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W @ 8.2K
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W @ 10.6K
*Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W @ 15.3K*

Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W @ 5.6K
Cooler Master Silent Pro 700 @ 6.9K
Cooler Master Silent Pro 850W @ 8.6K
Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000W @ 10.6K

one big gem is this :
*Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA ( 950W ) Modular @ 7.9k*


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2011)

Some More PSU Prices :

Antec BP550 Plus @ 5.3K
Antec Truepower Quattro 850W @ 9.5K
Antec TruePower Quattro 1200W @ 14.5K
Antec EA 430 @ 3.3K

Cooler master GX 650W @ 5.3K
Cooler master GX 750W @ 6.5K

Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850W @ 10.6K
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1000W @ 12.9K
Corsair CX400W @ 2.4K
Corsair VX 450W @ 3.4K

Corsair TX650W @ 6.5K
Corsair HX620W @ 6.8K
Corsair HX650W @ 7.5K
Corsair HX750W @ 8.8K
Corsair HX850W @ 9.5K
Corsair HX1000W @ 14.5K

CORSAIR AX750 @ 9.9K
CORSAIR AX850 @ 11.4K
CORSAIR AX1200 @ 18K

Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.1K

FSP Blue Storm Pro 500 @ 3.7K
FSP Saga II 500 @ 2.5K

Seasonic PS S12II-500 @ 4.4K
Seasonic S12D 750WS @ 6.5K

Silverstone SST-ST50F-ES ( 500W ) @ 2.9K
SilverStone SST-OP650 @ 5.3K
SilverStone SST-ST75F-P ( 750W ) @ 8.2K
SilverStone SST-ST1200 @ 17.5K

Tagan TG900-BZ 900W @ 8.4K
Tagan TG1100-U88 BZ @ 14K
Tagan BZ ESA 1300 Power @ 17K

Some More PSU Prices :

Antec BP550 Plus @ 5.3K
Antec Truepower Quattro 850W @ 9.5K
Antec TruePower Quattro 1200W @ 14.5K
Antec EA 430 @ 3.3K

Cooler master GX 650W @ 5.3K
Cooler master GX 750W @ 6.5K

Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850W @ 10.6K
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1000W @ 12.9K
Corsair CX400W @ 2.4K
Corsair VX 450W @ 3.4K

Corsair TX650W @ 6.5K
Corsair HX620W @ 6.8K
Corsair HX650W @ 7.5K
Corsair HX750W @ 8.8K
Corsair HX850W @ 9.5K
Corsair HX1000W @ 14.5K

CORSAIR AX750 @ 9.9K
CORSAIR AX850 @ 11.4K
CORSAIR AX1200 @ 18K

Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.1K

FSP Blue Storm Pro 500 @ 3.7K
FSP Saga II 500 @ 2.5K

Seasonic PS S12II-500 @ 4.4K
Seasonic S12D 750WS @ 6.5K

Silverstone SST-ST50F-ES ( 500W ) @ 2.9K
SilverStone SST-OP650 @ 5.3K
SilverStone SST-ST75F-P ( 750W ) @ 8.2K
SilverStone SST-ST1200 @ 17.5K

Tagan TG900-BZ 900W @ 8.4K
Tagan TG1100-U88 BZ @ 14K
Tagan BZ ESA 1300W @ 17K


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2011)

Guys correct if i m wrong
To watch 3D u need 
3D Monitor,3D Glasses,3D supported GPU


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ Yes you are right. 3d projector is also another option.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

But 3D projectors must be too expensive ( let alone the price of DLPs ) and is there any 3D Full HD projector ? - so it's better to get 3D monitor ( supporting HD resolution ) anyway.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> Guys correct if i m wrong
> To watch 3D u need
> 3D Monitor,3D Glasses



Not with LG Optimus 3D P920


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2011)

Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II ( Factory overclocked) @ 15.5k including taxes at SMC.

Check *Here*.



topgear said:


> But 3D projectors must be too expensive ( let alone the price of DLPs ) and is there any 3D Full HD projector ? - so it's better to get 3D monitor ( supporting HD resolution ) anyway.




Yes, there are 3d full hd projectors and all are compatible with nvidia 3d vision.

They are expensive but offer a visually rich and cinematic experience. Check *HERE*.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 17, 2011)

heres a good news bloomfield plays its last innings brilliantly:
Core i7-960/970 gets a price cut


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II ( Factory overclocked) @ 15.5k including taxes at SMC.
> 
> Check *Here*.
> 
> ...



^^ Thanks for the info.

GTX 560 @ 15.5k looks sweet.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2011)

looks like GTS 550 will be placed at 10-11k range


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can someone tell me the approximate prices of the following graphics cards?

ASUS ENGTS450/DI/1GB DDR5

ASUS ENGTS450 DirectCU/DI/1GB DDR5 

Are Asus' graphics cards reliable?Do their Geforce 450 series of cards have any known issues?


----------



## aby geek (Feb 18, 2011)

@piyush any news on 550's date and how much better it will be than 450. if theres only slight improvement thn i gues  it will be in the same 7-9k range.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> Can someone tell me the approximate prices of the following graphics cards?
> 
> ASUS ENGTS450/DI/1GB DDR5
> 
> ...



That's a good brand.

the card with ref clock is priced around ~7K and the Oced Directcu TOP GTS 450 ( 925 Mhz ! ) should be around ~7.8-8k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

aby geek said:


> @piyush any news on 550's date and how much better it will be than 450. if theres only slight improvement thn i gues  it will be in the same 7-9k range.




There should be a significant in performance between itself and 450 because it will have full 240 shaders unlocked as opposed to 192 of gts 450. Expect gts 550 to perform equal to gtx 460 or maybe even surpass it.



quicky008 said:


> Can someone tell me the approximate prices of the following graphics cards?
> 
> ASUS ENGTS450/DI/1GB DDR5
> 
> ...



Asus is very good. No issues in any of its cards.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 18, 2011)

Off the Topic, this Indian Online shops need to hire person with minimal hardware knowledge. just before half an hour I received my package from bitFang.com. After opening I found out it is the ECS 885 GM-M2 motherboard, rather than 1885GM-A2. 
this one is a micro ATX with2 Ram slots and 1 PCi Express X1 and 1 PCI.

I called them and they said it is a mistake and they are working on it.

Lets see what will happen.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 18, 2011)

OMG!! was thinking of getting a xigmatek psu from bitfang have to reconsider now


----------



## aby geek (Feb 18, 2011)

updates vx 450 3850 tax paid
            vx 550 4750 tax paid


----------



## Cilus (Feb 18, 2011)

abirthedevil said:


> OMG!! was thinking of getting a xigmatek psu from bitfang have to reconsider now



Check mediahome.in. They have a very good collection of PSUs. But is there any local service center for Xigmatek products? There are products are no doubt, of best quality but I think buying Corsair, CoolerMaster, FSP or Seasonic will be a better choice because of their after sale sevice


----------



## aby geek (Feb 19, 2011)

Nvidia GTX 550 Ti comes on 15th of March

the green matchbox is around the corner hurray.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ That's interesting. IF it's going to be around $~200 it will have to compete with GTX 460 and HD6850.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ might be with 6870 as well.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2011)

Cabinet Price Updates :

*Coolermaster Centurion 5 II @ 3.3K*
Coolermaster HAF 932 @ 6K
Coolermaster Gladiator 600 @ 3.3K

Gigabyte GZ-PHC3A /GZ-PHC3B/GZ-PHC3C ( with 400W PSU ) @ 1.55K
Gigabyte Luxo X142 @ 1.55K


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 20, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> Coolermaster HAF 932 @ 6K


That should possibly be 912.

932 at 6k is too good to be true.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2011)

can some one post the price of HD6950 2GB lowest price available ?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

*@damngoodman999*

*Sapphire 6950 2gb @ 17.6k* including taxes. Msi is also exactly priced.

Btw you can try *sapphire 6950 1gb @ 15.3k *including taxes or *Msi gtx 560 Twin frozr II @ 15.5k *incuding taxes. The latter is factory overclocked.

Check its performance *HERE*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

damngoodman imo get a HIS 2GB. not a single failed unlock till now AFAIK.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

Newer 6950's additional simd's are discarded using laser cut technology. So unlocking is not guranteed and only possible if somebody is lucky enough to grab an earlier board.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

^^you read it somewhere?? i meam now no possibilities?? if no then 560ti or 6950 1gb makes sense. but that feature was good one na.?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ got this piece of info from *cilus *. He had found it. Actually its obvious for amd to take such actions otherwise 6970 sales will be cannibalized. Search in google and you will know it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

i see. thanks


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> That should possibly be 912.
> 
> 932 at 6k is too good to be true.




See this :
*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3076

Coolermaster HAF 922 Cabinet - Model RC-922M-KKN1-GP @ 6.75K
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6913

Pricing for HAF series on newegg :

HAF 912 : $61 ( great Deal ) - is it available anywhere in here ?
HAF 922 : $110
HAF 932 : $120


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ Thats terrific pricing topgear. Thanks for the findings. I think we can recommend these in pc buying guide thread.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ got this piece of info from *cilus *. He had found it. Actually its obvious for amd to take such actions otherwise 6970 sales will be cannibalized. Search in google and you will know it.



Vicky, you are correct here. However, the extra shaders are not locked by laser cutting. In the new models they are not actually present as laser cut is used to cut down the extra shader blocks physically from the GPU Die.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 21, 2011)

One of my friend bought a Razer Mamba wireless gaming mouse for 6.4k....he ordered it from singapore and sadly had to pay customs of around 1.4k....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Vicky, you are correct here. However, the extra shaders are not locked by laser cutting. In the new models they are not actually present as laser cut is used to cut down the extra shader blocks physically from the GPU Die.



Thanks buddy. Post edited.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 21, 2011)

Vicky & jaskanwar 

Thanks , i ll stick with GTX 560 - couple of months i was away with tech's , wow GTX 560 factory OCed @ 15.5 Thats pretty awesome ! good one start Dragon Age 2 !!


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Thats terrific pricing topgear. Thanks for the findings. I think we can recommend these in pc buying guide thread.



yep, those are really great prices and I'm surprised to see HAF932 price is lower than HAF922 in here but still I'm interested to know about the price and availability of HAF912 - from the review and specs it looks like a perfect VFM cabby.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Feb 24, 2011)

Really helpful keep it up.


----------



## vinayan (Feb 25, 2011)

AMD Athlon II X4 640 at 4575 at Delta, Chennai..
*www.deltapage.com/list/index.html


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me the price of 30 inch displays? I am planning to purchase one of these displays

1) Dell U3011
2) HP ZR30W


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2011)

Already confirmed the availability of the boards:
880GMA UD2H: NA
880GM UD2H: Available
880GA UD3H: Available limited quantities
890GPA UD3H: NA
890FXA UD5: NA
890FXA UD7: NA


----------



## Chitrak (Feb 26, 2011)

well, i'm new to this forum and the past few days have passed seaching for a new processor and motherboard. decided to go for phenom II X4 but with all this hype about sandy bridge, i'm reconsidering my options. has anybody got updated news about its availability in the market (kolkata would be preferable) and if yes, the price tag??
also, any advice regarding a compatible motherboard (6~6.5k)??
thanx in advance


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

well whats ur requirement anyways
and it will be too good if u can create ur thread regarding this query
ur problem will be focused more then


----------



## Chitrak (Feb 26, 2011)

well problems started a week ago when my newly acquired 5770 wasn't giving the desired performance in games(came to know later that it was due to the weak cpu - dual core 2.2ghz). so thought of changing rest of the rig. my total budget is 15000 (proc+mobo). the budget is a bit tight but nevertheless, sandy bridge has been luring me for the past 2 mts......an updated price quotation would have been helpful for me...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 26, 2011)

880GA UD3H is also over. You might find a mobo lying around a dealer if you're lucky.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2011)

Chitrak said:


> well problems started a week ago when my newly acquired 5770 wasn't giving the desired performance in games(came to know later that it was due to the weak cpu - dual core 2.2ghz). so thought of changing rest of the rig. my total budget is 15000 (proc+mobo). the budget is a bit tight but nevertheless, sandy bridge has been luring me for the past 2 mts......an updated price quotation would have been helpful for me...



Core i5 2400 ~9K+Intel H67 mobo around ~5.8K ( wait for bug free revision though ) - This is what i can suggest for you as a SB combo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

here is price update - 
yantra price are inclusive of tax, shipping. 



*Graphic Card*
|
*Price*
|
*Source*

Sapphire HD6970 2GB|20500|
*www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=1187

Sapphire HD6950 2GB|16500|
*www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=1186

Sapphire HD6950 1GB|14450|
*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=14584

Sapphire HD6870|12600|
*www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=1164

Sapphire HD6850|10000|
*www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=1165

Zotac GTX570|21000|
*www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=1177

Zotac GTX560Ti|15300|
*www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=1199

Zotac GTX560Ti OC|16300|
*www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=1202

MSI GTX570|20250|
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92

MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II/OC|15500|
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

UPDATE - 

SAPPHIRE HD6950 1GB IS NOW 14500 INCLUSIVE SHIPPING AND TAXES AT YANTRAONLINE.
.:: Yantra Online ::.

SAPPHIRE HD6970 2GB IS 21300! DAMN!


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Nice update.

Zotac AMP edition has better cock speed ( 950/4400 ) than twin frozr II and Direct Cu TOP and it can reach ~1GHz easily when OCed and the price is all right but only catch is it's cooler design.

HD6950 1GB @ 14.45 is just sweet and I liked it.

BTW, Sapphire HD5750 @ 5.8K - best buy under 6K.


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2011)

The price of Sapphire HD6950 1GB is really mouth-watery. I have inquired yantraonline about it through erodov. Too bad it does not come with crossfire bridge and HDMI cable. But still the price is so good I think I will go for it. At the very least it makes a mockery of Custom-cooled and OCed 6870 cards.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Nice update.
> 
> Zotac AMP edition has better cock speed ( 950/4400 ) than twin frozr II and Direct Cu TOP and it can reach ~1GHz easily when OCed and the price is all right but only catch is it's cooler design.
> 
> ...



Yes buddy 6950 is priced perfectly now. Is definitely a recommended buy.

I think 5670 makes no sense now as 5750 is so closely priced. Man i am so doomed. I bought my 5750 @ 7.5k in nov 2010. But mine is a custom design and i have overclocked the card to 100mhz for both clock and memory over stock. Getting 5-6fps increment over stock in crysis and more in other games.

Temperature never crosses 64. My core clocks after overclocking are 800mhz and memory clock is 1210 mhz. Is that okay?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

vicky come on. try some more. try some more.  to 850 and then 900. just try and see.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Jas i have downloaded a 5750 overclocking video  from youtube. That guy took it to 870 mhz core and 1250 mhz memory. Now i can do it but being a little hesitant cause i might damage the card. I cannot surpass that guy's results though.

Should i try more?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

Break record 

u use which tool?

Increment it by 5-10mhz now. And play crysis or metro. See where it hangs.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ I am using msi afterburner.

Lets see if i can break some records. But must say the cooler of this card is way better than stock. That guy did it on a stock cooler. Maybe i can break his record.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 1, 2011)

Prime says they will get newer rev p67 boards boards within this week, however they don't have any price list as of yet.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Thats great news.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 1, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Thats great news.


I personally doubt it.


----------



## monkey (Mar 1, 2011)

Today I asked Rashi for newer Asus H67/P67 B3 MoBos and they said to wait till April..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Yeah, that seem to be the case. People if you're seeing any p67 boards before its released, keep an eye out for "Imported by Rashi" sticker on the box. I'll put up an announcement if there's any official word.


----------



## monkey (Mar 2, 2011)

Just Realised: The spreadsheet on the first page shows prices of December 2010. So updation has stopped??!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ that page was last updated on 25th jan 2011 by me 



vickybat said:


> Yes buddy 6950 is priced perfectly now. Is definitely a recommended buy.
> 
> *I think 5670 makes no sense now as 5750 is so closely priced.* Man i am so doomed. I bought my 5750 @ 7.5k in nov 2010. But mine is a custom design and i have overclocked the card to 100mhz for both clock and memory over stock. Getting 5-6fps increment over stock in crysis and more in other games.
> 
> Temperature never crosses 64. My core clocks after overclocking are 800mhz and memory clock is 1210 mhz. Is that okay?



HD5670 still has it's strong selling point - for cards upto ~4.5K nothing beats HD5670 512MB editions superb pricing and performance it offers.



vickybat said:


> ^^ Jas i have downloaded a 5750 overclocking video  from youtube. That guy took it to 870 mhz core and 1250 mhz memory. Now i can do it but being a little hesitant cause i might damage the card. I cannot surpass that guy's results though.
> 
> Should i try more?



As long as you can keep the temp in check you can push more speed - find out what's the maximum speed at which your cards remains stable.

BTW, here's some price updates :

Sapphire HD5670 512MB @ 4.5K
Sapphire HD 6850 1GB @ 9.5K

I think nvidia should re-evaluate it's pricing of GTS450 series as performance wise iot's neck to neck compared to HD5750.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 2, 2011)

isnt there a 6970 1 gb too? how much is it?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

aby geek said:


> isnt there a *6970* 1 gb too? how much is it?


Only a 2 GB variant afaik.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 2, 2011)

oh my bad 
well here some news 

the behemoth borns march 8 
AMD HD 6990 up and running at Cebit

red team on a roll here


----------



## Skud (Mar 2, 2011)

Lynx has updated prices of Sapphire and Zotac cards:-



*Graphics Card*
 | 
*Price*

Sapphire HD6950 2GB | 16196
Sapphire HD6950 1GB | 14349
Sapphire HD6870 | 12306
Sapphire HD6870 Vapor-X | 13124
Sapphire HD6870 Toxic | 13839
Sapphire HD6850 | 9734
Sapphire HD6850 Toxic | 11172
Zotac GTX570 | 20911
Zotac GTX560Ti | 15068
Zotac GTX560Ti OC | 16196
All prices include 5% VAT which Lynx charges. Shipping is extra. Actually the prices are looking better than any other online store even after adding shipping charges. Gosh that 6950 1GB has virtually killed the custom cooled and OCed 6870.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^  The prices are mouth watery. Especially sapphire cards. Other exclusive board makers should follow sapphires policy in pricing.


----------



## Skud (Mar 3, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^  The prices are mouth watery. Especially sapphire cards. Other exclusive board makers should follow sapphires policy in pricing.



Particularly XFX. Their prices are always on the higher side, God knows why... 

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

*This just in. Guys check the review of Corsair latest Water Cooler, the H60:-

Corsair H60 Liquid CPU Cooler Review - Introduction*


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2011)

Some update on CPU cooler Prices :

Corsair H50 @ 4.3K
Corsair CAF A50 @ 2.8k
Corsair CAF A70 @ 3.9K

Coolermaster V10 @ 7.5K
Coolermaster V8 GT @ 5.1K
Coolermaster Hyper N520 @ 2.5K
Coolermaster Hyper N620 @ 2.95K
Coolermaster Hyper TX3 @ 1.15K


----------



## Raptor1989 (Mar 3, 2011)

guys... i need a headphone entirely for gaming purpose... cost maybe around 5k... should have excellent sound quality and a good word about it... so plz suggest a good gaming headphone...


----------



## masterkd (Mar 3, 2011)

get a roccat kave @5k


----------



## vishalg (Mar 3, 2011)

@topgear

is the price of cm hyper tx3 excluding taxes?


----------



## aby geek (Mar 3, 2011)

Corsair H70: Next-Gen Self-Contained Liquid Cooling : Liquid Cooling For The Mainstream

chk this tg


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> Some update on CPU cooler Prices :
> 
> Corsair H50 @ 4.3K
> Corsair CAF A50 @ 2.8k
> ...


The  CAFA50 looks overpriced, its available everywhere at 40$ max(new egg 35$), so thats too much.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ yep, I know but what to do - for some components we always have to pay more.



vishalg said:


> @topgear
> is the price of cm hyper tx3 excluding taxes?



No.


----------



## Chitrak (Mar 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> Core i5 2400 ~9K+Intel H67 mobo around ~5.8K ( wait for bug free revision though ) - This is what i can suggest for you as a SB combo.



@topgear- are you from kolkata? If so can you tell me where sandy bridge is available now? I called vedant computets today, but got a negative response.


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2011)

Chitrak said:


> @topgear- are you from kolkata? If so can you tell me where sandy bridge is available now? I called vedant computets today, but got a negative response.


Well I'm writing this in bold, too many confused people here.

SANDY BRIDGE PROCESSORS ARE CURRENTLY NOT BEING SOLD AS THE CHIPSET HAS A FLAW IN IT AND ALL MOTHERBOARDS ARE RECALLED BY THEIR MANUFACTURERS, SO THE DISTRIBUTOR IS HOLDING BACK THE PROCESSORS AS WELL, WHEN NEW MOTHERBOARDS ARRIVE IN 2 WEEKS OR SO THE PROCESSORS WILL BE MADE AVAILABLE AGAIN.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2011)

Can anyone help me ? Its regarding GPU !
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/137587-gpu-dell-inspiron-580s.html#post1344838

Thnx in advance


----------



## Raptor1989 (Mar 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the price of Steelseries Siberia V2 usb full size headset???


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ It's around ~6.5K


----------



## Raptor1989 (Mar 6, 2011)

Is it inclusive of the 7.1 usb sound card???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

Gigabyte E350N-USB3 - Rs.8900
source - chip mag.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ Is that amd zacate barebone?


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Is that amd zacate barebone?


Google is your friend.
Gigabyte E350N-USB3 - Google Search
Overclock3D :: Review :: Gigabyte E350N-USB3 :: Introduction


----------



## vickybat (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ nice but too pricey imo. should have stayed in the 5k mark.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ nice but too pricey imo. should have stayed in the 5k mark.


CPU+Mobo+USB 3+SATA 6GBps, the feature set is certainly nice.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys, i still didn't get any reply... What's the cost of Steelseries Siberia V2 full-size headset including the 7.1 virtual surround usb sound card? I need to know as fast as possible... Please reply...


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> CPU+Mobo+USB 3+SATA 6GBps, the feature set is certainly nice.



Its probably 6Gbps not 6GBps i hope.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2011)

Raptor1989 said:


> Guys, i still didn't get any reply... What's the cost of Steelseries Siberia V2 full-size headset including the 7.1 virtual surround usb sound card? I need to know as fast as possible... Please reply...



Its 3k.


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Its 3k.


You sure? I thought siberia V2 cost like 5k+.
Newegg.com - steelseries Siberia v2 3.5mm Connector Circumaural Full-size Headset - White
Here, its 75$, as in 3.5k, add another 20% to it.

Siberia V2: *www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80 @6k

What you are referring to is the Siberia(i.e v1): *www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80 @3k

And Finally Siberia neckband: *www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80 @ 5k


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ It was actually *jaskanwar singh's* findings. Better to ask him for correct info about this.

I just took the price from *pc buying guide* and he had mentioned the v2 @ 3k.


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Its probably 6Gbps not 6GBps i hope.


My bad, was in a hurry to post.

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------

Some good headphones : 
Headphones

Audio


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2011)

What is the price of Numeric UPS 800VA ?

I need a ups with autoshutdown.APC 650's maximum power output is 390W Thats why I am looking for a 800VA but APC is costly at that range.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> You sure? I thought siberia V2 cost like 5k+.
> Newegg.com - steelseries Siberia v2 3.5mm Connector Circumaural Full-size Headset - White
> Here, its 75$, as in 3.5k, add another 20% to it.
> 
> ...





vickybat said:


> ^^ It was actually *jaskanwar singh's* findings. Better to ask him for correct info about this.
> 
> I just took the price from *pc buying guide* and he had mentioned the v2 @ 3k.



Steel Series Siberia full-size Headset (White)
they have mentioned v2 below.


----------



## venram87700 (Mar 8, 2011)

@ Jas 
sorry bud u seem 2 hav seen the wrong info and yeah it cud hav been a typo on the smc international website coz there is clearly another option on their webpage that mentions steelseries siberia v2 headphones priced @ 7350

for the complete list of accessories
Gaming Accessories

and the page for steelseries siberia v2 headphone
SteelSeries Siberia V2 Full Size Headset (White)


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Steel Series Siberia full-size Headset (White)
> they have mentioned v2 below.


Theres no way in hell a v2 can be availed at such low prices, it 75$ at new egg, 6k is what it should be(actually 4k but for some reason all of them are charging extra)
Its siberia basic model you are quoting.


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2011)

Extrenal HDD Price Update :

Seagate	Expansion 250GB @ 2K
Seagate	Expansion 320 GB @ 2.15K
Seagate Expansion 500 GB @ 2.6K
Seagate Expansion 1TB @ 4.95K

Seagate	Freeagent Go Flex 320GB @ 2.4K
Seagate	Freeagent Go Flex 500GB @ 2.75K
Seagate	Freeagent Go Flex 1TB @ 5.1K
Seagate	Freeagent Go Flex 1.5TB @ 9.1K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> @ Jas
> sorry bud u seem 2 hav seen the wrong info and yeah it cud hav been a typo on the smc international website coz there is clearly another option on their webpage that mentions steelseries siberia v2 headphones priced @ 7350
> 
> for the complete list of accessories
> ...



my bad!. now i need to search more 3k headsets. 



tkin said:


> Theres no way in hell a v2 can be availed at such low prices, it 75$ at new egg, 6k is what it should be(actually 4k but for some reason all of them are charging extra)
> Its siberia basic model you are quoting.



be some soft yaar


----------



## venram87700 (Mar 9, 2011)

no probs jas yaar mistakes only show that u are human n thats a fact u shud be proud of !!!! 

@raptor i hav included the price for steelseries siberia v2 usb with 7.1 surround sound it is rs7350 on the smc international website also you can check on deltapage.com for more such info


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks venram87700.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 9, 2011)

arey topgear yeh do seagate expansion 500gb kyon hain? why so muc price difference?
would you suggest getting the free agent go flex 1tb instead of the 4.95k expansion 500gb?


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> my bad!. now i need to search more 3k headsets.
> 
> 
> 
> be some soft yaar


Sorry, I'm a bit agitated, really want to buy Sandy Bridge right now desperately, to hell with intel.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

tkin no need to be sorry yaar. i was joking 
so you waiting for B3 revisions at your place?


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tkin no need to be sorry yaar. i was joking
> so you waiting for B3 revisions at your place?


No, Z68, both P67 and H67 are useless(no oc).


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> arey topgear yeh do seagate expansion 500gb kyon hain? why so muc price difference?
> would you suggest getting the free agent go flex 1tb instead of the 4.95k expansion 500gb?



that was a typo - corrected that - thanks for pointing it out anyway.


----------



## ankydu (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello guys, m from delhi. The new revised B-3 chipset sandy bridge motherboards are now available here. You all can buy now.

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------

But one question for all of you, can anybody let me know if the Core i7 970 is available anywhere, m not able to find it anywhere ???


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 10, 2011)

If B3 stepping is available in Delhi, then WHY is SMC telling me that they cant procure a Asus P8P67 DELUXE for me!!!!!!


----------



## aby geek (Mar 10, 2011)

asus hasnt recalled their original mobos. you may find b3 for all othere brands.

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------

topgear since the price of both seagate external 1 tb is the same which one will you suggest?

guys the red dragon has landed:
*www.fudzilla.com/reviews/item/22053-sapphire-hd-6990-4gb


----------



## ankydu (Mar 10, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> If B3 stepping is available in Delhi, then WHY is SMC telling me that they cant procure a Asus P8P67 DELUXE for me!!!!!!



The delux one is not available, only pro and 1 or 2 others from asus.


----------



## bournurplusher (Mar 10, 2011)

quote epson stylus photo 2880 inkjet printer price in chennai.suggest a best scaner partner?scanner budget 10k


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2011)

aby geek said:


> asus hasnt recalled their original mobos. you may find b3 for all othere brands.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...



I prefer freeagent go Flex series


----------



## tkin (Mar 11, 2011)

aby geek said:


> asus hasnt recalled their original mobos. you may find b3 for all othere brands.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like that, I asked in some shops in kolkata and all of them said asus boards had been withdrawn and will be made available in a few weeks.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 11, 2011)

eventually they must have but they said plain no to intel when it did the $1b recall.back then they said we will keep stocks in market.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nobody answered my query, repeating again.
Can anybody tell me the price of Numeric Digital 800VA UPS ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2011)

Cooler Master Hyper N520 CPU Cooler


----------



## Raptor1989 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm still confused about the price of my required headset. Some say 3k, some 6.5k. To be clear, this is the headset I'm talking about.

SteelSeries Siberia V2 USB

Please find me an accurate price and a shop where I can purchase this headset. I'm sick of using my Rs. 125 Frontech headset. It sucks when I play CS. Please help...


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ here you go 

SteelSeries Siberia V2 Full Size Headset (White) â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## WarrenG (Mar 14, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Nobody answered my query, repeating again.
> Can anybody tell me the price of Numeric Digital 800VA UPS ?



Numeric 800VA UPS is around 3k - 4k


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

WarrenG said:


> Numeric 800VA UPS is around 3k - 4k


At 3k(I think), apc 650va is a better option, it has support for battery monitoring(auto shut off saved my hdds in more occasions than I can remember) and charges very fast.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 14, 2011)

Numeric has better software support than APC in that department.
Numeric 600VA can deliver only up to 360W and 384W from APC 650.I plan to add a 6850 to this rig thats why I am going for a 800VA.


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Numeric has better software support than APC in that department.
> Numeric 600VA can deliver only up to 360W and 384W from APC 650.I plan to add a 6850 to this rig thats why I am going for a 800VA.


Not all numeric models have reporting option, the ones being sold here(the ex model) does not have them, and you couldn't get the ax model here(maybe online?)

PS: I have a 5850 running on my rig on a APC 650va, gives about 10-15 mins backup easily, why would you need 800va? You don't run your pc during power cut right? I just need time to save my work and that takes about 5 mins max.

One more thing: The software HWMonitor can now report power consumption, battery status etc for APC UPS without any intermediate software, I don't think it supports numeric, so I don't need to run any 3rd party software(powerchute) in my PC.

*i54.tinypic.com/11gspq9.jpg

I don't need a power meter any more


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 14, 2011)

Will it be stable if I add a 6850 to this rig with an APC 650 ?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2011)

Price updates for Corsair vengeance series(source Tech2)

*tech2.in.com/media/images/2011/Mar/img_306972_corsair_vengeance_blue_sku_450x360.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Will it be stable if I add a 6850 to this rig with an APC 650 ?


Completely stable, you'll get run time of ~8-10 mins with this(full load), enough to save work(or game) and exit.


----------



## ankydu (Mar 15, 2011)

Nobody answered by query, please can anyone tell me if the Intel Core i7 970, hexa-core processor is available anywhere and at what price ???


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2011)

ankydu said:


> Nobody answered by query, please can anyone tell me if the Intel Core i7 970, hexa-core processor is available anywhere and at what price ???


If its hexa-core it will cost flatout 50k(980x), you can get it online or in any good hardware store, but sandy bridge(i7 2600k @ 16k) with 4cores/HT is faster than any intel 6 core processor in most benchmarks.


----------



## ankydu (Mar 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> If its hexa-core it will cost flatout 50k(980x), you can get it online or in any good hardware store, but sandy bridge(i7 2600k @ 16k) with 4cores/HT is faster than any intel 6 core processor in most benchmarks.



The 980x is still around 52k, even in the US. But the 970's prices have been slashed from 46k to 26k, as was also pointed out by one the the digit forum members. But its nowhere available here in india. But in US its available everywhere.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 16, 2011)

970 is not hexa core AFAIK. only 980x and 990x are 6 core gulftowns.

990x was launched in jan its 52k and due to this new cpu 980x has seen a price drop.

and is now 48k.

the core i7 *970x* yes is a 6 core proccy  . was slated to be launched on 19 jul 2010 but not sure about availbility in india.

Core i7 970X? - CPUs - CPU-Components

though i do doubt the launch date happenned here all i found


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2011)

Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition @ Only 55500

Sandy bridge i7 2600k-16.200/-
Sandy bridge i7 2600-14900/-
sandy bridge i5 2500k-11250/-
sandy bridge i5 2500-10250/-
sandy bridge i5 2400-9700/-
sandy bridge i5 2300-9200/-
sandy bridge i3 2100-6000/-

Msi P67A-GD55 *(B3)-STEPPING* -9800/-
Intel Orignal Motherboard DH67BL-*B3 STEPPING*  -5600/-


----------



## ankydu (Mar 16, 2011)

aby geek said:


> 970 is not hexa core AFAIK. only 980x and 990x are 6 core gulftowns.
> 
> 990x was launched in jan its 52k and due to this new cpu 980x has seen a price drop.
> 
> ...



It is actually called 970 and not 970X, X basically represents a intel processor with a unlocked multiplier best suited for overclocking, But the 970 is with a locked multiplier. 

Anybody has any Intel distributor's contact details, please pm me or post it here, I will directly ask them.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can anyone give me the prices of GA-880GM-D2H

*GA-870A-USB3  

GA-870-UD3P  

GA-870A-UD3  

GA-870-UD3P  *


----------



## Zishi (Mar 16, 2011)

Plz tell HD 6870 and HD 6950 Price in New Delhi...


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2011)

Graphic Card Prices :

PALIT GT430 1GB GDDR3 Graphic Card - 3625/-

PALIT GTS 450 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 6650/-
PALIT GTS 450 SONIC Edition 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 7700/-

PALIT GTX 460 SMART Edition 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 10000/-
PALIT GTX 460 SONIC Edition 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 10900/-

PALIT GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 28000/-

PALIT GTX 570 SONIC Platinum Edition 1280MB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 22000/-

PALIT GTX 560 Ti 1GB SONIC Edition GDDR5 Graphic Card - 15750/-


----------



## vickybat (Mar 18, 2011)

*MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC*  is available now at *14.8k *at smc international. Check *HERE*.

Really a sweeeeet deal.


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2011)

^^ terrific pricing and buying it makes perfect sense for those who wants an OCed GTX 560 Ti


----------



## koroushn (Mar 20, 2011)

intel core i3 380um
Intel core i5 479um
COMPARISION????


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ post in appropriate section or create a new thread .


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2011)

wats the difference between 2600k and 2600...does it have anything to do with unlocked multipliers....not sure....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 21, 2011)

yep the K ones are for overclocking ..............


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ and nothing beats a core i5 2500K if your primary need is gaming - it's cheaper by around ~5.5k than 2600K and offers supreme value for money.


----------



## venram87700 (Mar 22, 2011)

hey guys i finally got my steelseries headphone from a place in mumbai the only place i cud get is from an office called faxtel in santacruz in mumbai 
i tried both the 3H as well as the siberia (not V2 one) and found that the 3H series had awesome sound quality as compared to the siberia series and it is cheaper by Rs2000 too
any ways i got the steelseries 3H headphone for 1799 (actual quoted price is 1999 they gave me a 10% discount) the headphone had a volume control as well as an on off switch for the mic


----------



## tkin (Mar 22, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> hey guys i finally got my steelseries headphone from a place in mumbai the only place i cud get is from an office called faxtel in santacruz in mumbai
> i tried both the 3H as well as the siberia (not V2 one) and found that the 3H series had awesome sound quality as compared to the siberia series and it is cheaper by Rs2000 too
> any ways i got the steelseries 3H headphone for 1799 (actual quoted price is 1999 they gave me a 10% discount) the headphone had a volume control as well as an on off switch for the mic


Nice purchase, and faxtel is the official distro of steelseries in India.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 23, 2011)

what is a price of these two items which is mention below:

1- 2TB hard drive and warranty plz 
2-HD docking  with E-SATA


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2011)

Msi E350IA-E45--AMD Fusion Platform


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

Cud anybody post the price of apple ipod touch 4G 8GB & 32GB models price here?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

Apple Ipod touch 4G

8Gb-Rs.15,400  
32Gb-Rs.19,900
64Gb-Rs.25,900


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Apple Ipod touch 4G
> 
> 8Gb-Rs.15,400
> 32Gb-Rs.19,900
> 64Gb-Rs.25,900



Ipod 8GB 4G cost around 12k in LT Road...
I dnt know abt 32GB price....


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Apple Ipod touch 4G
> 
> 8Gb-Rs.15,400
> 32Gb-Rs.19,900
> 64Gb-Rs.25,900



Its the official price given by the Apple site but you can get cheap price at local shop


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

Wasn't samsung supposed to release a Galaxy player?? Any news about that?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Wasn't samsung supposed to release a Galaxy player?? Any news about that?



Samsung Galaxy Player- Samsung confirms Galaxy Player, will showcase at CES 2011 | Samsung Hub


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Player- Samsung confirms Galaxy Player, will showcase at CES 2011 | Samsung Hub


Drool, I need this, hummingbird here I come.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess the prices will be in the higher side.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2011)

Bought a MSI HD6850 OC @ 9.95k from Velocity Computers on 22nd of this month.

*media.bestofmicro.com/C/H/270017/original/msi_r6850-pm2d1gd5_complete.jpg

Picture courtesy of tom's hardware


----------



## Cilus (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Topgear, great purchase... Is this for the new Crysis 2? The card looks really cool, mainly the custom PCB design. As I know you. probably you are gonna overclock it like hell.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

@topgear
congrats
killer purchase bro
pricing sweet too


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> Bought a MSI HD6850 OC @ 9.95k from Velocity Computers on 22nd of this month.
> 
> *media.bestofmicro.com/C/H/270017/original/msi_r6850-pm2d1gd5_complete.jpg
> 
> Picture courtesy of tom's hardware


Is that incl tax?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2011)

@topgear: Nice Purchase..& very good looking Red Card....
Any Reasons for Red instead of Green????


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ At this price point, red makes a bit more sense than green.

*@ topgear*

Congrats man. Very nice card. Post some real pics please along with some performance benchmark screenshots.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Hey Topgear, great purchase... Is this for the new Crysis 2? The card looks really cool, mainly the custom PCB design. As I know you. probably you are gonna overclock it like hell.



yep, I will OC it for sure 



Piyush said:


> @topgear
> congrats
> killer purchase bro
> pricing sweet too



thanks bro.



tkin said:


> Is that incl tax?



No.



Zangetsu said:


> @topgear: Nice Purchase..& very good looking Red Card....
> Any Reasons for Red instead of Green????



nothing personal only good business 

After a lot of lot of readings ( or I should rather call it research ) I found this is the most VFM solution me considering price and performance and power usages.



vickybat said:


> ^^ At this price point, red makes a bit more sense than green.
> 
> *@ topgear*
> 
> Congrats man. Very nice card. Post some real pics please along with some performance benchmark screenshots.



you're right buddy.

for a quick benchmark take a look here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/121310-post-your-3dmark-results-here-3.html


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think i missed it but does anyone knows the price for 550Ti card of various brands?


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ here you go 

*yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=1215


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> hey guys i finally got my steelseries headphone from a place in mumbai the only place i cud get is from an office called faxtel in santacruz in mumbai
> i tried both the 3H as well as the siberia (not V2 one) and found that the 3H series had awesome sound quality as compared to the siberia series and it is cheaper by Rs2000 too
> any ways i got the steelseries 3H headphone for 1799 (actual quoted price is 1999 they gave me a 10% discount) the headphone had a volume control as well as an on off switch for the mic



Hey congrats Ven on ur purchase, 

is this ur Headphone ---> 3H

can u tell me exactly where is this Faxtel office in Santacruz..?? (I live in Goregaon and will be goin by train) so plz tell me any near landmarks so that i can reach the Faxtel office.. 

ALso, do they keep Keyboards and Mouse Surfaces (glass ones) too..?? so that i can try them out and buy watever i feel is better 

and do they (in general) offer discounts to everyone visiting and buying the products from them..?? 
------------------


@ Topgear congrats on ur purchase Dude..  love the Red color and the design.. 

*Im looking for MSi twin Frozr II gtx570 model gpu, can u help me locate it buddy..* 

ALso is this ---> Palit gtx570 

the so called TWIN FROZR II model or the Twin Frozr II model sells ONLY by the name of MSi.. ???


----------



## tkin (Mar 30, 2011)

Twin frozrII is a trademark of MSI and only used by them, I'll suggest you to get MSI/ASUS, all Palit cards are crap, I bought a GTX460 1GB from them and the cooler was just a piece of black metal and didn't look like the one send to the reviewers(no heatsink on vrm) reached 93c on furmark, will never buy again.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I really don't know about the build quality of Palit cards, but my vote also goes with Tkin's suggestion. MSI Twin frozer cards are having excellent custom coolers which keeps the card cooler than the reference model and also offers more room for overclocking.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey congrats Ven on ur purchase,
> 
> is this ur Headphone ---> 3H
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy 

These are the GTX 570s I found :

MSI N570GTX-M2D12D5 ( stock cooler ) 18.7K
MSI N570 GTX Graphics Card

Zotac GTX 570 1280 GDDR5 20.5K ( stock cooler )

Palit GeForce GTX570 Sonic Platinum 24.2K ( dual Fan Custom Cooler )
Palit GeForce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum review

ASUS ENGTX570/2DI/1280MD5 24.5K ( stock cooler )

choose your pick


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

MSI R 6950 2PM2D2GD5 Graphics Card

*6950 - 2GB - 16k*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 31, 2011)

topgear said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> These are the GTX 570s I found :
> 
> ...





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> MSI R 6950 2PM2D2GD5 Graphics Card
> 
> *6950 - 2GB - 16k*



Thanx TopGear and Jas..really appreciate it for helping me guys..  thanx alot..

Even im trying hard to find the TWIN FROZR II model of gtx570 or gtx580 but jus hv been unsuccessful... Will calling up MSi office help me get the TWIN FROZR II Model..? 

Called up Tirupati Enterprises and asked for their Product List, *they hv this --->* Palit gtx570 SP Edition

It has Twin Fans but this is certainly *NOT* "TWIN FROZR II" right..???  plz confirm guys.....coz afaik, the "TWIN FROZR II" is sold ONLY by the MSi brand.. right..! 

Oh.. still calling up several shops (Primeabgb.com , theitwares.com , tirupati enterprises) but no luck.. 
======================================================
-----------------------------

*EDIT:* already made up my mind to go for Palit nVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 (3GB) gDDR5 gpu @ Rs. 28.5K  (will get the card by 4th or 5th april 11') 
------------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 2, 2011)

How much is the cost of Asus P67 Sabertooth in Local Market? Its a solid mobo and good overclocking. 

With ASUS P8P67, even with B3 rivision I've seen people experiencing issues with it


----------



## Riddick (Apr 5, 2011)

Can anyone post any details regarding Biostar TP67XE pricing and availability...
it fairs quite well SB overclockin !!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 7, 2011)

some sapphire updates -
*Sapphire 6950 1gb - 14385*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91
*sapphire 6950 2gb - 15960*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91
*sapphire 6850 - 9975*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91
*sapphire 6870 vapor edition - 12390*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

6850 still a lil pricey
and good to see 6870 is in 12 k range


----------



## Skud (Apr 7, 2011)

Piyush said:


> 6850 still a lil pricey
> and good to see 6870 is in 12 k range



I agree.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2011)

Sapphire HD6870 ( non toxic ) is available for as low as Rs. 11.7K


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Intel core i7 2600k @ 15.9k.*

*Source*


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> Sapphire HD6870 ( non toxic ) is available for as low as Rs. 11.7K



nice price


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ yep, cilus just bought one sapphire HD6870 at 11.9K


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

*MSI N570GTX @18.7k*<--Complete bargain this one!! 
*Zotac GTX570 @20.8k*


----------



## vishalg (Apr 10, 2011)

guys whats the current price of an CM hyper 212+ (with fan bracket)???

its mentioned 1800 in the spreadsheet and that too oct'10 price, while after checking major online retailers i found 1850+shipping the lowest one!!

also CM hyper N520 is also available at a similar price
the downsides are that 520 has a 3pin connector and smaller dia. fans (hence noisier, less noise is my priority)
also will it fit in an CM 430 elite caby with asus m4a87td evo mobo??


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

^^cm hyper 212+ is the best for that price and very effective as well.  Get it without any second thoughts.


----------



## tkin (Apr 11, 2011)

I am thinking about Thor's Hammer, anyone know where to get it? 
Also how's Corsair H series for cooling?

PS: I'll be using this to clock my E8400 to 4.2Ghz for now, after I get my Sandy bridge I'll use it to go 4.6+ with this.


----------



## vishalg (Apr 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^cm hyper 212+ is the best for that price and very effective as well.  Get it without any second thoughts.



thnxx

what about the price, is 1850+shipin the best i can get??


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> I am thinking about Thor's Hammer, anyone know where to get it?
> Also how's Corsair H series for cooling?
> 
> PS: I'll be using this to clock my E8400 to 4.2Ghz for now, after I get my Sandy bridge I'll use it to go 4.6+ with this.



Corsair has come up with a new hydro series 60

Corsair H60 Liquid CPU Cooler Review - Introduction

It is 
1) Easy to fix
2) Less expensive than H70 (H70 cost 104 US$ H60 costs 73U$)
3) Quiet compared to H70
4) Above all else, if used with a good 2000RPM customized rediator fan can perform better than H70


----------



## tkin (Apr 11, 2011)

But the older corsair H series pulled air from outside, pass it through the radiator and put the resulting hot air inside the case, and it wasn't possible to orient it the other way, so all the heat generated by CPU got dumped in case, this was one major negative point for H series coolers back then, anyone know if the new series have the same issue?


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> But the older corsair H series pulled air from outside, pass it through the radiator and put the resulting hot air inside the case, and it wasn't possible to orient it the other way, so all the heat generated by CPU got dumped in case, this was one major negative point for H series coolers back then, anyone know if the new series have the same issue?



Corsair 650D is a new system with very good air flow so these hydro series should perfectly fit in it


----------



## coolvivs (Apr 11, 2011)

which is better USB wireless network adapter with external antenna
or external Wi-Fi antenna


----------



## tkin (Apr 11, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Corsair 650D is a new system with very good air flow so these hydro series should perfectly fit in it


Did you read my question? Read it again and answer how should this affect me?


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Did you read my question? Read it again and answer how should this affect me?



The new case architecture airflow overcomes the limitation faced by these hydro series cooling devices


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: High price of HD 6990 & GTX 590*

Guys can you tell me why HD 6990 & GTX 590 cost so high in INDIA. Those cards cost @ 699$ in USA, so that means it should be sold here for Rs 36000-38000 (If 699$ is converted into INR, it comes to Rs 32,000 approx, extra 4,000-6,000 should be tax). But I surfed so many sites like ebay & many more & they are selling HD 6990 for Rs 45,000-51,000 & GTX 590 for Rs 49,000-56,000 (eVGA GTX 590 Classified Rs. 56000). So what the heck is that??? Why these cards cost so high???


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> The new case architecture airflow overcomes the limitation faced by these hydro series cooling devices


I do NOT have this case, I have bijli case, so I was wondering whether this would affect me.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is another Liquid Cooling System from antec. Good to see competition between Corsair and Antec, in the end we are benifitted

ANTEC KÜHLER H2O 920 REVIEW | TWEAKNEWS - PAGE 9


----------



## aby geek (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah antec got a new gig , i found this;

Antec Announces Kuhler H2O 920 Liquid CPU Cooler > CPU Cooler > Techtree.com


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2011)

*MSI H61M-E23 (B3) @ 3.6k* (smcinternational.in)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 15, 2011)

*MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC 2GB - 16100 *(cant unlock this one to 6970 shaders though)

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC

*MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II Golden Edition - 15700*(all copper)

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92

*MSI R5770-PMD1G - 7050*

MSI R5770-PMD1G Hawk edition

*MSI 5770 HAWK - 7500*

MSI R5770 Hawk Graphics Card


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC 2GB - 16100 *(cant unlock this one to 6970 shaders though)
> 
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC
> 
> ...



HD 5770 was gr8 pricing i wud expect 6K within a month !


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II gold edition has 900 mhz core clock . So this must be a bit faster than the standard twin frozr II.


----------



## root.king (Apr 18, 2011)

plz can any1 post the price tag for ASUS M2N-E
in banglore or mumbai for end user.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

Intel DH67VR(usb3.0 n sata 3.0) - 4.6K any good?

Guys did anyone notice this?
*DP67BG - Rs. 122,858.00*


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 18, 2011)

@ manju if u scroll down a lil ull probably notice the quantity that they are shipping and have quoted the price for 10 pieces i think uve seen it


----------



## vishalg (Apr 19, 2011)

i wana buy an CM Hyper 212+, i just wana know will it be compatible with the upcoming AM3+ socket.
as far as i have noticed there aint any diff. between the cpu socket and many AM3 boards are gona support AM3+ cpu

can the experts plz confirm this


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 19, 2011)

vishalg said:


> i wana buy an CM Hyper 212+, i just wana know will it be compatible with the upcoming AM3+ socket.
> as far as i have noticed there aint any diff. between the cpu socket and many AM3 boards are gona support AM3+ cpu
> 
> can the experts plz confirm this



off-course see in my sig i am using it with phenom 2 ! u can use it !


----------



## vishalg (Apr 19, 2011)

^^^

i guess you misunderstood

i wana know will the hyper 212+ support the upcoming socket AM3+ (Bulldozer) cpu, as i will eventually upgrade to bulldozer and wana know if i can use this cooler with it too

BTW how does your 212+ performs over the stock cooler, what are your temps. now with summer already here??
i'll be using it on a 955be, my temps during crysis go to 59C and 64C core


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> @ manju if u scroll down a lil ull probably notice the quantity that they are shipping and have quoted the price for 10 pieces i think uve seen it



yep 10 mobos...
So 1 mobo for Rs.12285...
AFAIK ebay.in are looters..


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2011)

Here we go again for SBs - all mobos have B3 revision 

ASUS

P8p67 Rs 11,000.00
P8p67 pro  Rs 12,500.00
P8h67-m Rs 7,200.00
p8p67 delux Rs 16,000.00

Gigabyte :

GA-P67A-UD3-B3 -- Rs 9,500.00
GA-P67A-UD3R-B3 --Rs 10,500.00
GA-P67A-UD4-B3 -- Rs 12,600.00


----------



## itisravishankar (Apr 20, 2011)

Please suggest a good 5.1 speaker system under 8k. My old 2.1 stopped working so I'm thinking about an upgrade.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

vishalg said:


> ^^^
> 
> i guess you misunderstood
> 
> ...



Hyper 212+ is good VLM cooler performs better compared to many aircooler 

If AM3+ [ 990fx ] saw the board already so no difference from AM3


----------



## vishalg (Apr 20, 2011)

thnx buddy, now i can go for 212+ 
yes the cpu socket for both are identical 

you didnt mention your idle & load temps 

i can procure it via a local CM dealer for 1900, are there any lower prices available online (already checked the usual suspects like itdepot, smc, prime etc.)


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2011)

XFX ATI HD6990 4GB GDDR5 @43,500 in LT Road


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 20, 2011)

^much awaited price. thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

^^welcome 

Core 2 Duo prices have increased


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Core 2 Duo prices have increased



 



vishalg said:


> i can procure it via a local CM dealer for 1900, are there any lower prices available online (already checked the usual suspects like itdepot, smc, prime etc.)



SMC has it for 1.85K


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 21, 2011)

C2D prices increased as it is at its EOL?


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2011)

Highest priced SB mobos 

Asus SABERTOOTH P67 @ 14.3K

Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rs 16K

Asus P67 MAXIMUS IV EXTREME @ 22.8K

Asus P8H67-I DELUXE @ 9.2K

Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 @ 20K

Gigabyte HA65M-UD3H-B3 @ 5.2K

Gigabyte H67A-UD3H-B3 @ 9.5K


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone checked these out yet? 

eBay India: Gigabyte GV N560OC-1GI - Graphics adapter - GF GTX 560 (item 270728425749 end time 30-Apr-2011 15:14:36 IST)

eBay India: Gigabyte GV N560OC-1GI - Graphics adapter - GF GTX 560 (item 270728448456 end time 30-Apr-2011 16:34:08 IST)

Its said this is THE BEST GTX560 out there(guru3d), does it carry warranty here?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Its the 1ghz version. Performs similar to a stock gtx 570.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Its the 1ghz version. Performs similar to a stock gtx 570.



yeah, in terms of getting highest fps in games ,this is the best gtx 560ti clocked at 1GHz which offers almost equal fps to HD 6970/GTX 570, but GIGABYTE GPU's are not as good as MSI/ASUS/eVGA


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> yeah, in terms of getting highest fps in games ,this is the best gtx 560ti clocked at 1GHz which offers almost equal fps to HD 6970/GTX 570, but GIGABYTE GPU's are not as good as MSI/ASUS/eVGA


I beg to differ, in Guru3d forums people go gaga over Gigabyte gpus, specially in GTX560 thread is flocked by users hitting 1GHz with these cards.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 23, 2011)

Gigabyte cards are not available here officially (yet- and judging by certain stuff I think its going to take much longer than thought).


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

I mean to say Gigabyte gfx are not as popular as MSI/ASUS or eVGA, here in India 10 out 7 people would like to go for MSI rather than any other manufacturer


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 23, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> I mean to say Gigabyte gfx are not as popular as MSI/ASUS or eVGA, here in India 10 out 7 people would like to go for MSI rather than any other manufacturer



Who told ? Msi is one of the premium brand but all other brands are good as MSI sometimes some fault ll always occur in all brands .

@tkin 

Thats not 1Ghz model , no GTX 560ti brand OC'ed over 950Mhz only 2 cards are there Gigabyte GTX 560ti SOC & MSI GTX560ti Hawk !

Thats Too costly Card i bought my Asus Gtx560ti direct cu2 for 13700/-


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Who told ? Msi is one of the premium brand but all other brands are good as MSI sometimes some fault ll always occur in all brands .
> 
> @tkin
> 
> ...



MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk has 950MHz clock speed.


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk has 950MHz clock speed.


Gigabyte 560 SOC has 1GHz clock speed and it beats 570 easily.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 24, 2011)

where are the price quotes in the spreadsheet from?

all the links given below show much higher prices. The compilation is amazing though.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Gigabyte 560 SOC has 1GHz clock speed and it beats 570 easily.



easily? No, Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti SOC is close to a stock GTX 570 in some games  but that doesn't mean it's better. GTX 570 has better texture filtering & much more shader unite [480] & memory bus width [320 bit].


----------



## tkin (Apr 25, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> easily? No, Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti SOC is close to a stock GTX 570 in some games  but that doesn't mean it's better. GTX 570 has better texture filtering & much more shader unite [480] & memory bus width [320 bit].


Yes it has all thse 'fancee' feature you speak of but as long its faster than a 570 in all(read it again, ALL) games tested at 1080p maxed out, and supports DX11/CUDA/PhysX then what would you buy?

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti SOC review


----------



## Joker (Apr 25, 2011)

yup it makes more sense than gtx 570. considering gtx 570 has vrm issues when u overvolt/overclock.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joker said:


> yup it makes more sense than gtx 570. considering gtx 570 has vrm issues when u overvolt/overclock.



Yeah, it makes more sense than a GTX 570 but my dear, it is close to a stock GTX 570 but still not as fast as a GTX 570, & how about if we put a OC GTX 570? like POV GTX 570 Ultra Charged or Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum or MSI GTX 570 Power Edition then? 

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB SOC Video Card :: TweakTown USA Edition

Overclock3D :: Review :: Gigabyte GTX560 Ti SOC :: Introduction and Technical Specifications



Yeah I admit that this card is 100% value for money considering the performance, cause what I can only see in this card is PERFORMANCE like hell,
I have never seen like this ever. But still it fell short just a little behind a GTX 570. But considering the fact what will I buy, I surely want to have this beauty rather than a GTX 570.


----------



## tkin (Apr 25, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> Yeah, it makes more sense than a GTX 570 but my dear, it is close to a stock GTX 570 but still not as fast as a GTX 570, & how about if we put a OC GTX 570? like POV GTX 570 Ultra Charged or Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum or MSI GTX 570 Power Edition then?
> 
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB SOC Video Card :: TweakTown USA Edition
> 
> ...


570 has weak vrms, not that it will blow up or anything but it will degrade faster, so if you want to keep your card for 3yrs+ I suggest you to steer clear of 570, either get 560 or 580


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2011)

Either get a factory over-clocked GTX 560 Ti or get a HD 6970 2GB if you can shell out 20.5k.


----------



## Zishi (Apr 25, 2011)

hehe , *MSI GTX 560 ti* available @Rs. 12800/- in New Delhi (Nehru Place)


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zishi said:


> hehe , *MSI GTX 560 ti* available @Rs. 12800/- in New Delhi (Nehru Place)



what......MSI GTX 560Ti rs.12800?????? WTF man 



tkin said:


> 570 has weak vrms, not that it will blow up or anything but it will degrade faster, so if you want to keep your card for 3yrs+ I suggest you to steer clear of 570, either get 560 or 580



I prefer GTX 560Ti, cause it's more value for money & can be capable of playing all games at max setting in 1080p. (Though I have little doubt how Battlefield 3 runs in this card  or even in GTX 590  lol )


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zishi said:


> hehe , *MSI GTX 560 ti* available @Rs. 12800/- in New Delhi (Nehru Place)



Where exactly man! Gimme a shop name or contact no. I believe many of us delhiites would love to have one in our rigs.


Also can someone please post a price for ASUS XONAR DX & is Core i3 2100 & 2120 available?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zishi said:


> hehe , *MSI GTX 560 ti* available @Rs. 12800/- in New Delhi (Nehru Place)



impossible


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 25, 2011)

Gigabyte G1-Killer Series Motherboards are up in SMC.
Monstrous prices as expected. 

*Gigabyte G1.Guerrilla @24.15k*
*Gigabyte G1.Sniper @26.25k*
*Gigabyte G1.Assassin @28.875k*


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG man....what a humongous price & damn killer look....I really need one of them


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Gigabyte G1-Killer Series Motherboards are up in SMC.
> Monstrous prices as expected.
> 
> *Gigabyte G1.Guerrilla @24.15k*
> ...


Useless crap, what does do that a 12k asus sabertooth can't do? Mobos like these are just plain ....., besides, they have only 8 power phases, asus and most high end mobos already have 16(sometimes 18) power phases.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2011)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Where exactly man! Gimme a shop name or contact no. I believe many of us delhiites would love to have one in our rigs.
> 
> 
> Also can someone please post a price for ASUS XONAR DX & is Core i3 2100 & 2120 available?



Asus Xonar Dx will cost ~4.2K and core i3 2100 is around ~6k


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys, great news...
Asus EahHD5870 is available @ 15.5K in Primeabgb. Here is the *Link*.
Look at the marketing policy of AMD, they has now brought another competitor to GTX 560 Ti at the same price range. Just revisited  the review of GTX 560 Ti in gurur3d and u believe it or not...apart from some nVidia specific titles, HD 5870 is actually ahead of GTX 560 if not same.
So u guys can have a look at it.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 26, 2011)

better pay 16k for a OC gtx 560ti which is faster than a 5870 & also HD 6950

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti SOC review


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, great news...
> Asus EahHD5870 is available @ 15.5K in Primeabgb. Here is the *Link*.
> Look at the marketing policy of AMD, they has now brought another competitor to GTX 560 Ti at the same price range. Just revisited  the review of GTX 560 Ti in gurur3d and u believe it or not...apart from some nVidia specific titles, HD 5870 is actually ahead of GTX 560 if not same.
> So u guys can have a look at it.


And get about loads of driver issues per month, also 5870 uses the old tessellator so tessellation wise its crap, just check the reviews, so if you want dx11 tess then better buy 560(which from the birth is very good for tessellation) or any HD69xx series as it has the new modified tessellator almost comparable with GTX4/5 series..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys, u are going in attacking mode.

I've posted the link to show AMD's marketing strategy and HD 5870 Tessellation is certainly not crap but yes, less powerful than nVidia cards or even from BART. But still it performs better than stock GTX 560 in almost all games and also a great overclocker.

The other thing is there are a couple of people having HD 5870. So they can go for multi GPU setup now.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, u are going in attacking mode.
> 
> I've posted the link to show AMD's marketing strategy and HD 5870 Tessellation is certainly not crap but yes, less powerful than nVidia cards or even from BART. But still it performs better than stock GTX 560 in almost all games and also a great overclocker.
> 
> The other thing is there are a couple of people having HD 5870. So they can go for multi GPU setup now.



yeah it's a nice marketing strategy given by AMD but my dear, who will buy this old gpu whereas he can buy a HD 6950 or a OC GTX 560 Ti in the same price. But those who own HD 5870, may be able to crossfire now for this price drop. So this price drop surely helps HD 5870 holder but not a new buyer.


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> yeah it's a nice marketing strategy given by AMD but my dear, who will buy this old gpu whereas he can buy a HD 6950 or a OC GTX 560 Ti in the same price. But those who own HD 5870, may be able to crossfire now for this price drop. So this price drop surely helps HD 5870 holder but not a new buyer.


They are just getting rid of the old chips, 5850 and 5870 relaunched, that 5850/5870 can butcher 6850/6870 sales, whats up with that?


----------



## pegasus (Apr 26, 2011)

Some motherboard prices-
COMPUTER HARDWARE - Mother Boards - For Intel CPU - Boards - www.deltapage.com
COMPUTER HARDWARE - Mother Boards - For AMD CPU - Boards - www.deltapage.com


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 26, 2011)

tkin said:


> They are just getting rid of the old chips, 5850 and 5870 relaunched, that 5850/5870 can butcher 6850/6870 sales, whats up with that?



yeah you are right, AMD is just trying to get rid of old gpu, like in a store a vendor always tries to get rid of old product at low price so that new products come in the line.


----------



## Skud (Apr 27, 2011)

Not bad IMO. In the end, the customers will benefit.


----------



## jenkin (Apr 27, 2011)

What would this motherboard cost.
Asus P8P67 WS Revolution

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution

It has 4 PCIe lanes that can run 2 x16 or 4 x8 cards.
Other features nearly the same as deluxe edition but this one lacks the bluetooth.
Nice motherboard for enthusiasts.

I found one at newegg for $260, so I guess it would be about Rs 15000 or Rs 17500, after additional costs, here in India. This is only a guess by me.
I am expecting it to be around Rs 16000 because it costs only Rs 18500 to 19000 from ebay global buy, which has high shipping costs. 

Asus P8P67 WS REVOLUTION LGA1155/ Intel P67(B3)/ Quad (Rs. 18290)

eBay
ImportHubViewItem&itemid=160557680530

So my question is
1. Is this motherboard available in India.
2. If it is available in India what is it's price.

I thank thinkdigit for allowing me to submit this query.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 28, 2011)

LIAN LI is Back | Finest Quality Cases | Made In Taiwan

Lian Li at theitwares!


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2011)

Lian Li cases have good build quality and features but looks damn ugly, just like a piece of brick, NZXT or Corsair/Cooler master cases look way better, and as far as cabbys go looks count.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

I second that. NZXT are the best lookers, IMO. They look different from any other cabinet in the market.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea,Lian Li cases looks ugly and expensive compare to cooler master.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2011)

Ram Price update - all of'em have 4Gb Modules  

G-Skill 1600Mhz 4GB Ram ( F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL ) @ 2.6k

G-Skill 2000Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( F3-16000CL9D-8GBRM ) @ 7.7k

G-Skill 1600Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM Cl8 ) @ 5.8k

G-Skill 1600Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL Cl9 ) @ 5.3k

G-Skill 1600Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL Cl9 light Sinks ) @ 5.1k

Corsair 1600Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Cl9 - vengeance ) @ 6.8k


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't care so much about looks. Lian Li FTW.  If I had the moolah, I would have bought one by now. I really like the A70F.


----------



## tkin (Apr 30, 2011)

Corsair Rams look yummy, guys, how is GSkill service in India and who is their authorized distri here?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 30, 2011)

^smcinternational is one of them AFAIK


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2011)

Seagate  expansion 1Tb-3.1k+Vat
Seagate Go Flex Desk 1 TB-3.3k+Vat
Dell Inspiron Mini 10(intel atom/1Gb/250Gb)- 15,500 @all
Dell Inspiron Mini 10(intel atom/2Gb/320Gb)-17,000@All


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 1, 2011)

now the prices of DDR3 RAM going down as hell


----------



## rahulvyas (May 2, 2011)

where can i buy gigabyte 880gma-ud2h?
and where can i buy:
gigabyte 880ga-ud3h(rev.2.2 or 3.0)???
please its urgent
i live in delhi


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2011)

^^ take a look at here :

SMC international


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

How is the price of this item ?
Hard Disk Drives India, Seagate Hard Disk Price, Buy Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Ultra-Portable Drive 500 Online - Infibeam.com
Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Ultra-Portable Drive 500 GB
 Rs.  2,899


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Guys, any idea about this thermal compound? 
eBay India: Cooler Master Thermal Paste Compound - HTK-002 (item 170633166389 end time 26-May-2011 23:01:19 IST)
Is the price+shipping worth it, or should I visit local stores? For my friend(Q6600 3Ghz with Hyper TX3 or something)


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

^^Overpriced...HTK-002 
Its a good Paste, but its electrical conductive so care should b taken...


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 5, 2011)

can anyone confirm me the price of this MSI Global â€“ Graphics Card - R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC

is it available in India?


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> ^^Overpriced...HTK-002
> Its a good Paste, but its electrical conductive so care should b taken...


I just put one drop in the middle(or a thin line, depending on viscosity), I'm not that much worried about spilling but thanks for the heads up though, this is for a very stupid friend  of mine(given him the tube he might eat it), so better not take any chances, I always get blamed when something goes wrong in my friends pc even if I just advised them about the dvd drive.


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

I used *this* method, worked lik charm...


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

What's the most VFM quality thermal grease in market? I see Sunbeam TX-4 is @ 440/-+shipping, TX-3 was very good, any idea about TX-4?



mailme.manju said:


> I used *this* method, worked lik charm...


Thanks for link, I once bought an icefusion for friend, I went to his house the next day and saw he was spreading it like butter on toast(half put in, 20G almost), it was a horroble mess, but I haven't had such a good laugh in a long time.


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

Tuniq TX-4


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

anyone used Verbatim dvds? How are they? I'm seeing a good deal here:
*www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=158&category_id=57
*www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=491&category_id=57

Whats the difference between the two products? One says made in japan.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 5, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> can anyone confirm me the price of this MSI Global â€“ Graphics Card - R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC
> 
> is it available in India?



No this card is not even launched in INDIA ! i dont think they ll launch now get Twin frozr II its available for 15.7K it seems !


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> anyone used Verbatim dvds? How are they? I'm seeing a good deal here:
> *www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=158&category_id=57
> *www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=491&category_id=57
> 
> Whats the difference between the two products? One says made in japan.



I think thats way too costly...
I bought Sony 50 DVD pack for Rs.375


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> I think thats way too costly...
> I bought Sony 50 DVD pack for Rs.375


Sony 50 for 375/-? Thats really chip, I buy moserbaer 100 for 1150/-, so thats a good deal for me, also I read in some forums verbatims are best next to tayio yudens, so thought I could burn those @ 16x


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 5, 2011)

look at this solid price drop 
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC 13.5K 

Finally here it is
MSI GTX 580 Lightning 30K


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Sony 50 for 375/-? Thats really chip, I buy moserbaer 100 for 1150/-, so thats a good deal for me, also I read in some forums verbatims are best next to tayio yudens, so thought I could burn those @ 16x



Sony dvd is very-very  cheap only 7.5/pcs wonderful.I have to search for that in chandni


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Sony dvd is very-very  cheap only 7.5/pcs wonderful.I have to search for that in chandni



Also 8.5GB(Dual layer) DVD costs Rs.550(50 pack)


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

^^ which brand ?? - it's so cheap !


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 6, 2011)

^^ yeah ? which brand???


----------



## MegaMind (May 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ which brand ?? - it's so cheap !



PUMA.. 

*www.theitbazaar.com/store/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/5_Pieces_PUMA_Du_4c4a991fa54ca.jpg

I think this brand is not well known... But i've been using this brand for more than 6yrs, IMO better than Sony...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Benq G2220 HD here in Guwahati costs Rs.7800

Couldnt find it chaper anywhere(no I didnt buy it)


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

Nice pricing.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 6, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> PUMA..
> 
> *www.theitbazaar.com/store/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/5_Pieces_PUMA_Du_4c4a991fa54ca.jpg
> 
> I think this brand is not well known... But i've been using this brand for more than 6yrs, IMO better than Sony...



I bought puma dvd's of single layer version long ago, I KNOW THIS BRAND.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

^ How is it? Never heard of it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 6, 2011)

GPU price updates - 

AMD - 

MSI 6450 1GB - 3.1k
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92

*MSI 6570 1GB - 4.4k*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

*MSI 6670 1GB - 5.5k*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

MSI 6950 Twin Frozr II/OC 2GB - 15.6k
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

MSI 6970 2GB - 20k
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

*MSI 6970 Lightning 2GB - 22.1k*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

*MSI 6990 - 41.2k*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91


Nvidia - 

*MSI GTX560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 13.5k -*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92

MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr II - 20k
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92

*MSI GTX580 Lightning - 30k*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

Nice pricing on the lower end products.


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2011)

HD 6670 @ 5.5K is a really attractive deal. It can perform closer to HD 5750 and GTs 450. Probably a little overclock will reduce the performance gap much further. If it will come at %K range in near future then its gonna be a hell of a deal.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2011)

@ *mailme.manju* - thanks for the brand name  - last time I bought some National ( Manufacturer code was verbatim ) Dual layer DVDs at Rs. 18 per piece.

@ *Jaskanwar Singh* - thank for graphic card price updates

Currently N580GTX Twin Frozr II is the most cheapest ( and Best IMO ) GTX580 gfx card with custom cooler and the price is only 27k !

Here's two Lian Li cabinet prices under 5k :

LIAN LI Lancool Dragon Lord PC-K56WB Black Steel @ 3.6K
LIAN LI Lancool First Knight Series PC-K57 Black Steel @ 4.5K

BTW, can anybody confirm and the price and availability of Zebronics Aviator Cabinet - last time I heard it was some ~2.3k.


----------



## Revolution (May 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> LIAN LI Lancool Dragon Lord PC-K56WB Black Steel @ 3.6K
> LIAN LI Lancool First Knight Series PC-K57 Black Steel @ 4.5K



But,unfortunately u will not find these cases at these price in Kolkata.....


----------



## MegaMind (May 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *mailme.manju* - thanks for the brand name  - last time I bought some National ( Manufacturer code was verbatim ) Dual layer DVDs at Rs. 18 per piece.



Was it Double National??


----------



## vickybat (May 7, 2011)

Benq XL2410T 24" 3D Gaming LED Monitor  @ 23.9k in *smcinternational*.

*
Msi radeon 6990 @ 41.2k*


----------



## fatalcore (May 7, 2011)

Revolution said:


> But,unfortunately u will not find these cases at these price in Kolkata.....



I agree, where do we get these cabinets in Kolkata?
At this price it's a good alternative with CM.


----------



## tkin (May 7, 2011)

fatalcore said:


> I agree, where do we get these cabinets in Kolkata?
> At this price it's a good alternative with CM.


Buy gamma from itdepot or primeabgb, costs 2.8k incl shiping, still vfm if you ask me.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

Its within 2.5k from Lynx all incl.


----------



## tkin (May 8, 2011)

Skud said:


> Its within 2.5k from Lynx all incl.


I HATE LYNX, they wasted 45/- of mine by making me open an account in fcking paypal.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

tkin, bro, that may be just once, even I got stuck with my 6950 1gb for close to a month as the card was not available with the distri (Aditya), but in all other cases, I have found them very very reliable.

Sorry to hear that you couldn't get what you were looking for.


----------



## tkin (May 8, 2011)

Skud said:


> tkin, bro, that may be just once, even I got stuck with my 6950 1gb for close to a month as the card was not available with the distri (Aditya), but in all other cases, I have found them very very reliable.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you couldn't get what you were looking for.


I want my 45/- back, its that simple, why can't they use normal credit/debit card for all products?


----------



## aby geek (May 8, 2011)

love that radeon 6990 price.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

That CCavenue gateway they have stopped using since last December or so. I think Indian online retailers really need to think about it. Most of us would happily pay some extra for direct transaction through Debit/Credit card instead of making a EFT, then mail the reference no. etc. etc.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

fatalcore said:


> I agree, where do we get these cabinets in Kolkata?
> At this price it's a good alternative with CM.



you can get Lian Li cabinets at MD computers in kolkata - they are the only distributor here.

These cabinets are good but I don't they are good enough like CM cabinets  Lian Li cabinets are still a bit pricey IMO and NZXT cabinets have to be ordered online.



mailme.manju said:


> Was it Double National??



No buddy - it's only National but actually it was verbatim


----------



## tkin (May 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> you can get Lian Li cabinets at MD computers in kolkata - they are the only distributor here.
> 
> These cabinets are good but I don't they are good enough like CM cabinets  Lian Li cabinets are still a bit pricey IMO and NZXT cabinets have to be ordered online.
> 
> ...


Can I get CM HAF 912 advanced in kolkata? Can pay upto 6k for it.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

^^ I can't tell for sure - better to ask in HW Price check kolkata thread


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 8, 2011)

How much exactly HD 5970 2GB/4GB cost right now? HD 6990 is priced very high & cant imagine about GTX 590 pricing  , will HD 6990 price go down at the end of this year?


----------



## MegaMind (May 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> No buddy - it's only National but actually it was verbatim


This one??


*shoppingbazaar.co.in/image/data/bbc/single.jpg


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> How much exactly HD 5970 2GB/4GB cost right now? HD 6990 is priced very high & cant imagine about GTX 590 pricing  , will HD 6990 price go down at the end of this year?



These cards will never come down to some drastic level where it can actually make a difference. Dual GPU are always limited in numbers due to high production costs and that push up the prices. Cards which sell fast, also becomes cheaper quickly with time.


----------



## aby geek (May 8, 2011)

i think 6990 will see a price drop if the 7 series dual gpu comes this year.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> Can I get CM HAF 912 advanced in kolkata? Can pay upto 6k for it.



Try MD Comp. Last time I visited they have some HAF models. Price should be within 6K.




aby geek said:


> i think 6990 will see a price drop if the 7 series dual gpu comes this year.



Still it won't be what you call VFM. And by time 7990 or whatsoever its called will be released you will be hard pressed to find a 6990.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 8, 2011)

^^ EVGA priced GTX 590 veryyy high


----------



## tkin (May 8, 2011)

Skud said:


> Try MD Comp. Last time I visited they have some HAF models. Price should be within 6K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not any haf will do, the HAF 912 advanced is the latest model, it is redesigned and also comes with USB 3.0 bracket, and can support dual 5970s in size, price in lynx is a sweet 5.6k+shipping(750/-+), so its a a very good deal.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

You are provoking me to spend more than my budget . I am already in a fix over the height of the cabby. MD might have 912 Adv. Just ask.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 8, 2011)

HAF 912 Advanced is really nice  is it available in Kolkata, how much does it cost ?
can 11-12 inches gpu be fit here?


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> This one??
> 
> *shoppingbazaar.co.in/image/data/bbc/single.jpg



yep, that one 



tkin said:


> Not any haf will do, the HAF 912 advanced is the latest model, it is redesigned and also comes with USB 3.0 bracket, and can support dual 5970s in size, price in lynx is a sweet 5.6k+shipping(750/-+), so its a a very good deal.



It's just a steal at that price - just checked out the features and 2x 200mm fan will cost a lot if bought separately and they are very rare to find but 912 Advanced has 2x 200mm fan included and that's really awesome.

It's almost same as Haf 912 Plus - only diff is Advanced model comes with USB 3.0 bracket


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> yep, that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Newegg have *932 Advanced*, the *912 Advanced* is for Asia only; 912 & 912 Plus are available everywhere though.


----------



## rahulvyas (May 9, 2011)

dude tell me the price of 880gma-ud2h
where can i buy it in delhi?


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Should be around 4.5K.


----------



## aby geek (May 9, 2011)

nil price par mat jao evga ka india distributor tirupathi hai try bargaining with them.
the tirupathi NP people gave me good bargains, but i havent bought evga yet.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 9, 2011)

^^ yeah thanx but who will buy GTX 590 costs 50K lol


----------



## Tenida (May 9, 2011)

My friend has Amd athlon 64 bit pc with DDR 400 MHZ Ram.Now his ram went kaput so he needs new.Anyone knows prices of Kigston/Transcent/Zion 1Gb ddr 400?


----------



## MegaMind (May 9, 2011)

^^1 GB DDR Transcend - 1.5K


----------



## Tenida (May 9, 2011)

^^ Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## ssengupta (May 10, 2011)

Price update from Lynx.


i5-2300 - Rs :8886/-
i5-2400 - Rs :8895/- 
i5-2500 - Rs :10141/- 
i5-2500K - Rs :10840/- 


Core i5 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

Also Intel Z68 chipset based boards are now available at Lynx. You can use the on die graphics and overclock. 

Z68X-UD3R-B3 - Rs :10250/- 
Z68X-UD4-B3 - Rs :12815/- 
Z68X-UD7-B3 - Rs :19475/- 


Z 68X â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> Newegg have *932 Advanced*, the *912 Advanced* is for Asia only; 912 & 912 Plus are available everywhere though.



thanks for pointing that out - edited my post.

BTW, MD has CM HAF 912 Advanced and they are selling it at 5.8k.


----------



## 14sandy (May 10, 2011)

is asrock p67 extreme4 mobo available in india any where


----------



## ico (May 10, 2011)

rahulvyas said:


> dude tell me the price of 880gma-ud2h
> where can i buy it in delhi?


880GMA-UD2H and GA-UD3H are not available anywhere.

Only 880GM-UD2H is available.


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> thanks for pointing that out - edited my post.
> 
> BTW, MD has CM HAF 912 Advanced and they are selling it at 5.8k.



Nice pricing, too bad I can't buy one from Kolkata as I have to bring it all the way to Patna. Looking for a online purchase on either CM 690 II or Lancool K62.


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> thanks for pointing that out - edited my post.
> 
> BTW, MD has CM HAF 912 Advanced and they are selling it at 5.8k.


Uber cool pricing for case, me likes and me will get it *goes to beg from parents*


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2011)

let us know when you get it and don't forget to post a tons of pics 

BTW, ECS H67H2-M3 @ 4.2k - cheapest H67 mobo for SB cpus.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 11, 2011)

Asus Z68 boards would be coming in 2-3 weeks time. Yes they are launched in India and Official Pricing is released.


----------



## Tenida (May 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, MD has CM HAF 912 Advanced and they are selling it at 5.8k.



It cost 5.5k in vedant computers...


----------



## tkin (May 11, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Asus Z68 boards would be coming in 2-3 weeks time. Yes they are launched in India and Official Pricing is released.


The prices? I am interested in the vpro model.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 11, 2011)

That is aimed at Rs. 13550/-


----------



## tkin (May 11, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> That is aimed at Rs. 13550/-


God damn way too high, Lynx has Gigabyte UD4 aimed at 12k, that looks like a better deal than this. Any other good Z68 board in 12k?


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 11, 2011)

^^ That's because its the official pricing. Actual street pricing would be lesser. I need to reconfirm Gene-Z official pricing as they kept the pricing for Rs. 11950/-.


----------



## tkin (May 12, 2011)

This is what asus has to offer, nice but I want the basic model to be 10k, the vpro to be 12k max

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/MOBO/Z68/Z68-63.jpg


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> let us know when you get it and don't forget to post a tons of pics
> 
> BTW, ECS H67H2-M3 @ 4.2k - cheapest H67 mobo for SB cpus.



Does anyone have an idea will these will be better than intel dh67bl  or not?


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 12, 2011)

Asus bangs with z68 mobo, they are somewhat better than p67


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 12, 2011)

BTW


tkin said:


> Lynx has Gigabyte UD4 aimed at 12k.


Gigabyte India has confirmed it, the board is not yet available in India officially. It "should" be available (Z68-UD4-B3) by mid next week.


----------



## tkin (May 12, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> BTW
> 
> Gigabyte India has confirmed it, the board is not yet available in India officially. It "should" be available (Z68-UD4-B3) by mid next week.


Asus bios is best till date, but the price premium they are asking sucks.


----------



## aby geek (May 12, 2011)

i dont understand why Z68 needs a B3.


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2011)

aby geek said:


> i dont understand why Z68 needs a B3.


The problem was with the sata controller of chipsets, maybe z68 uses same controller in them(upgraded to B3)

*Z68 mobo pricing:*
Newegg.com - z68


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 13, 2011)

ZOTAC AMPÂ²! GeForce GTX 580 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 (815 MHz/4100 MHz) Graphics Card [ZT-50104-10P] look at this huge 3GB GTX 580 with OC clock speed, how much does it costs? (certainly better than Palit/Gainward/EVGA/Inno3D 3GB model)

Zotac Announces New GeForce GTX 580 Extreme Edition Graphics Card | Techraze how about this, huge motor car like GTX 580 with super OC.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2011)

^^ actually that's very cheap - only $550 
Newegg.com - ZOTAC AMP2! ZT-50104-10P GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 3072MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 14, 2011)

^^ then it will be around 28K-30K in India


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2011)

MSI GTX580 lightning is still better, it has the best guru-3d award ever


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 14, 2011)

well thats true, I hope MSI releases a 3GB version of GTX 580 , 3GB gives additional boost


----------



## vickybat (May 14, 2011)

^^ Only in ultrahigh resolutions achieved by using a multimonitor setup.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 14, 2011)

still its better than 1.5gb


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

MSI is becoming the god of gpus, replacing the once Eleet EVGA(who still do not have a custom cooler to show off), msi also released 6950 TFIII, talk about designs.


----------



## lakshesh (May 15, 2011)

can anybody please update the list ?

there is no GTX 560ti mention


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 15, 2011)

yeah man...........


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2011)

Corsair 4GB Vengeance module for Sandy Bridge(1.5v, 1600MHz, XMP) @ 2600+vat
G Skill 2x2GB Ripjaws kit for Sandy Bridge(1.5v, 1333MHz, XMP) @ 2500+vat
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...dware-price-check-kolkata-53.html#post1398159

Price in kolkata.


----------



## nash_av (May 16, 2011)

@tkin
which 1 is better GSkill or corsair??


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2011)

nash_av said:


> @tkin
> which 1 is better GSkill or corsair??


If clock frequencies and latencies are matched, both rams perform almost same, but gskill ripjaws has heatsinks of smaller height, vengeance heatsinks are very tall, so gskill is better for people who wish to add coolers later, but corsair rams are very reliable, they have the least compatibility issues ever.

PS: Between the two choices I posted above, corsair is clearly faster(1600MHz vs 1333 for gskill) and better.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 17, 2011)

Doppeltes Lottchen Version 3: MSI N570GTX TwinFrorz III Power Edition im Test

look at this


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> If clock frequencies and latencies are matched, both rams perform almost same, but gskill ripjaws has heatsinks of smaller height, vengeance heatsinks are very tall, so gskill is better for people who wish to add coolers later, but corsair rams are very reliable, they have the least compatibility issues ever.
> 
> PS: Between the two choices I posted above, corsair is clearly faster(1600MHz vs 1333 for gskill) and better.



Another thing is Corsair Vengeance Rams are actually designed for advanced users who like to play with the voltage, frequency and latency. They are highly tolerable to these kind of changes and test has shown they can be oced to 2000 MHz easily with 8T cache latency.


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Another thing is Corsair Vengeance Rams are actually designed for advanced users who like to play with the voltage, frequency and latency. They are highly tolerable to these kind of changes and test has shown they can be oced to 2000 MHz easily with 8T cache latency.


The vengeance kit do not reach 2ghz at all, neither does ripjaws, you must be talking about dominator, sandy bridge is very finicky with ram voltage and frequencies, so 1600mhz is what most performance rams aim for, only kingston hyperx rams reach 2.2 ghz, but they are costly and rare.


----------



## Tathaga (May 17, 2011)

looking for a cheap netbook
which 1 sud i get ? [cheapest possible]


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> The vengeance kit do not reach 2ghz at all, neither does ripjaws, you must be talking about dominator, sandy bridge is very finicky with ram voltage and frequencies, so 1600mhz is what most performance rams aim for, only kingston hyperx rams reach 2.2 ghz, but they are costly and rare.



Tkin, I know what I'm talking about. Check the hardwareheven review of Vengeance overclocking. When 12 GB ram installed with a voltage tweak of 1.65 V and XMP 8-10-9-24-1T, Vengeance got past 2000 MHz barrier and perfectly stable @ 2030 MHz.

Tathaga, what is your budget? if you can spend 17K then get the Acer Aspire 1 522. It is based on AMD Brazos platform with Zacate APU. It features dual core 1.6 GHz CPU with 6310 Dx11 Graphics, 10.1" display, 2 GB DDR3 ram and 320 GB HDD.


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Tkin, I know what I'm talking about. Check the hardwareheven review of Vengeance overclocking. When 12 GB ram installed with a voltage tweak of 1.65 V and XMP 8-10-9-24-1T, Vengeance got past 2000 MHz barrier and perfectly stable @ 2030 MHz.
> 
> Tathaga, what is your budget? if you can spend 17K then get the Acer Aspire 1 522. It is based on AMD Brazos platform with Zacate APU. It features dual core 1.6 GHz CPU with 6310 Dx11 Graphics, 10.1" display, 2 GB DDR3 ram and 320 GB HDD.


That test is made with X58, sandy bridge is finicky with ram voltage, look at this review of vengeance in sandy bridge system:
Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600MHz Memory Kit Review - Overclocking - Legit Reviews


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> That test is made with X58, sandy bridge is finicky with ram voltage, look at this review of vengeance in sandy bridge system:
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600MHz Memory Kit Review - Overclocking - Legit Reviews



Hey, thanks for pointing out. However, I've checked the OverclockersClub review of the Memory module round up and find out the overclocking limit is 1962 MHz...not very less than 2000 MHz magic figure. The only two memory modules which crossed the 2000 Mhz barrier is Kingston Grey and Gskill RipjawX which are costlier than Vengeance.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

Corsair Vengeance is a great budget performance RAM series.Woulda gotten them if 2Ghz was available at that time.

Their Lineup is like this:

Dom GT>Dom>Vengeance>XMS>ValueRAM


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Corsair Vengeance is a great budget performance RAM series.Woulda gotten them if 2Ghz was available at that time.
> 
> Their Lineup is like this:
> 
> Dom GT>Dom>Vengeance>XMS>ValueRAM


Yes, that's theorder, but the issue is with voltage, sandy is very finicky about ram voltage, lets see what bulldozer brings to the table, if bulldozer becomes faster that sandy then I'll get the dom kits(through icc world).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

not really, no.the rule of thumb is that the difference between QPI / DMI and RAM voltage should not be over 0.5v.

1.5v is standard RAM voltage but 1.65 is fine.highest at stock DMI voltage is 1.7v


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> not really, no.the rule of thumb is that the difference between QPI / DMI and RAM voltage should not be over 0.5v.
> 
> 1.5v is standard RAM voltage but 1.65 is fine.highest at stock DMI voltage is 1.7v


To go beyond 1.65 we need to tinker with the BCLK, and when we do that sandy becomes a crash fest, that may hurt the cpu overclockability as well, so it kills either way, bah I hate sandy for this stupid locked bclk and onboard memory controller.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

no you dont need to tinker with bclk to increase voltage.
wtf are you saying?

you can increase RAM multiplier.albiet it is unnecessary in DMI.


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> no you dont need to tinker with bclk to increase voltage.
> wtf are you saying?
> 
> you can increase RAM multiplier.albiet it is unnecessary in DMI.


I know that, but to get stable at high ram voltages(oc) we need to increase the bclk slightly, read:
Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600MHz Memory Kit Review - Overclocking - Legit Reviews


> Still, I knew that there was some speed left on the table so I started turning up the BCLK. With a BCLK of 103MHz it was starting to push some of the other components out of spec. Not wanting to face the possibility of corrupting the Windows installation, I stopped at 103MHz BCLK giving me, 1922MHz memory speed. This is a solid 322MHz increase over the default speeds of our Corsair Vengeance memory kit. While it's not setting records it is showing that 8GB of memory is definitely capable of reaching close to the highest memory multiplier on Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Skud (May 17, 2011)

Lynx has updated the prices of GFX cards. Some killers:-

*Sapphire*
1. *Sapphire HD 6950 2GB => 14150 (CHEAPER than 1gb!!!)*
2. Sapphire HD 6870 Vapor-X => 11790
3. Sapphire HD 6870 => 11073
4. Sapphire HD 6850 => 9635
5. Sapphire HD 6790 => 8100
6. Sapphire HD 6770 => 7140

*MSI*
1. MSI R6970 Lightning => 22235
2. MSI 6950 Twinfrozr II/OC => 15593
3. MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk => 14711
4. MSI N560GTX-Ti Twinfrozr II/OC => 14165

*ASUS*
1. Asus EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 => 21635
2. Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5 => 14207

*Zotac*
1. Zotac GTX 570 => 19782


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Lynx has updated the prices of GFX cards. Some killers:-
> 
> *Sapphire*
> 1. *Sapphire HD 6950 2GB => 14150 (CHEAPER than 1gb!!!)*
> ...


Did they just bump up the 560TFII price? Wasn't it sub 14k before?


----------



## Skud (May 17, 2011)

No idea. After my purchase was over has not followed GFX cards prices for the past 3 months. I think more than the others, 2 cards catch my eyes: the Sapphire 6950 2gb and the Zotac 570.


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> No idea. After my purchase was over has not followed GFX cards prices for the past 3 months. I think more than the others, 2 cards catch my eyes: the Sapphire 6950 2gb and the Zotac 570.


Website is still showing the old prices.


----------



## Skud (May 17, 2011)

Oops, just forget to mention, the prices I have mentioned is adding 5% VAT (which Lynx charges separately). Add 150-200 for shipping charges and you will get the final prices.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

The GTX 560 Ti was never sub 14k.


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The GTX 560 Ti was never sub 14k.


The base price was, and with shipping+vat it came to about 14k, still cheaper than kolkata.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

I too am from kolkata!
I buy most of my goods from Keshav Computers (as a regular costumer with special orders lol).it is in Bhikramchand market in Burrabazar. (spelling may be wrong)


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I too am from kolkata!
> I buy most of my goods from Keshav Computers (as a regular costumer with special orders lol).it is in Bhikramchand market in Burrabazar. (spelling may be wrong)


And I buy all my stuff from chandni chowk, and also some stuff I directly buy from distributors, proved to be the cheapest solution so far.


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2011)

Tkin and other members, could you guys help me find out the best XMP profile for XMS3 1600 MHz for MSI 890GXM-G65 mobo.


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Your mobo's memory Qualified Vendor List:
*www.msi.com/file/test_report/TR10_2012.pdf

PS: More test reports
*www.msi.com/product/mb/890GXM-G65.html#/?div=TestReport


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

> 1600 MHz



Go figure...thats the XMP profile


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

tkin said:


> To go beyond 1.65 we need to tinker with the BCLK, and when we do that sandy becomes a crash fest, that may hurt the cpu overclockability as well, so it kills either way, bah I hate sandy for this stupid locked bclk and onboard memory controller.



But i think you can't tinker with bclk in sandybridge 1155 based rigs.


----------



## tkin (May 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> But i think you can't tinker with bclk in sandybridge 1155 based rigs.


Some mobos with good power phases(like asus vpro) allows it to be increased upto 103Mhz without issues, at 48x multiplier its 144MHz extra freq right there, some mobos may crash even at 101MHz, also it depends on chip binning, but I think 103 can be reached from most mobos with 16 power phases.

PS: Is this even remotely legal? eBay India: 2011 Software Package (item 250820358728 end time 14-Jun-2011 15:03:57 IST)


----------



## Riddick (May 18, 2011)

BTW , for MAX-ing up the four ram slots- can two gskill rams 1600mhz each in dual channel...and two corsair vengeance sticks of diff. size but same 1600mhz be used in full dual ch.configuration ( all 1.5v for SB rig )??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

Bclk is generated  by the nothbridge,so yes you do need good phases on your mobo to increase it.

The problem with sandy bridge is that the bclk has been combined with the rest of the clocks that control SATA,PCIE,USB etc frequencies so any increase can damage these components.

However RAM can still be overclocked by increasing its multiplier.But that will mean you will need excellent RAM to OC because it will be straight jumps from 1600 to 1800 or 2000 etc.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

tkin said:


> PS: Is this even remotely legal? eBay India: 2011 Software Package (item 250820358728 end time 14-Jun-2011 15:03:57 IST)



No idea man. I wonder how can it be so cheap. Surely there's a catch.


----------



## tkin (May 18, 2011)

Riddick said:


> BTW , for MAX-ing up the four ram slots- can two gskill rams 1600mhz each in dual channel...and two corsair vengeance sticks of diff. size but same 1600mhz be used in full dual ch.configuration ( all 1.5v for SB rig )??


Check the latencies, compatibility issues may arise.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Bclk is generated  by the nothbridge,so yes you do need good phases on your mobo to increase it.
> 
> The problem with sandy bridge is that the bclk has been combined with the rest of the clocks that control SATA,PCIE,USB etc frequencies so any increase can damage these components.
> 
> However RAM can still be overclocked by increasing its multiplier.But that will mean you will need excellent RAM to OC because it will be straight jumps from 1600 to 1800 or 2000 etc.


We can still increase it by 2-5MHz on good mobos, like asus z68 vpro.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

Gigabyte Z68 is here @ SMC

*Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4-B3* 

*Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 21, 2011)

hey tkin,yes you need good mobo but my point is that there will be no OC boost going from P67 to Z68.

also,i would think it better not to OC bclk because it can end up damaging the other things too.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> hey tkin,yes you need good mobo but my point is that there will be no OC boost going from P67 to Z68.
> 
> also,i would think it better not to OC bclk because it can end up damaging the other things too.


Nah, I want z68 for quick sync, and also to use the onboard gfx until I buy the gpu.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 21, 2011)

remember many of the high end Z68s are not coming with video output.

its true for gigabyte fyi


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> remember many of the high end Z68s are not coming with video output.
> 
> its true for gigabyte fyi


Asus Vpro has video output, gunning for that.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 22, 2011)

not a bad mobo.


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

I think its a very good mobo:
*www.asus.com/websites/global/products/JjlGHLJGJPFfGCFA/product_overview.jpg


----------



## robogeek (May 22, 2011)

Bought Dell S2220M monitor for 8200 bucks yesterday from S.P Road Bangalore.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

robogeek said:


> Bought Dell S2220M monitor for 8200 bucks yesterday from S.P Road Bangalore.



Nice purchase! Congos 

U might want to post this news here: *Post your latest Purchase*


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

robogeek said:


> Bought Dell S2220M monitor for 8200 bucks yesterday from S.P Road Bangalore.



Congrats!!! Nice monitor.


----------



## Tenida (May 22, 2011)

robogeek said:


> Bought Dell S2220M monitor for 8200 bucks yesterday from S.P Road Bangalore.



congrats buddy.....post some pics in showoff thread.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 22, 2011)

MSI N580GTX GDDR5 1536MB Graphic Card - Model N580GTX Lightning â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

MSI GTX 580 Lightning 28K 

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 590 3072MB GDDR5 Graphic Card â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 590 37K


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2011)

^^ But if we add tax GTX 580 Lightning would be ~30.2k and that GTX 590 would be ~39.5k.

BTW, our forum member _coolgame_ hase bought GTX 580 Lightning at 29k - all inclusive

Forum member rock purchased a Corsair VX550 @ 3.8k only ! ( posted by d3p5kor ) - that's an amazing deal IMO


----------



## Revolution (May 23, 2011)

Wow,VX550 @3.8K ?
Great purchase.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 23, 2011)

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC - 15k
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC Graphics Card--Free shipping


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

And I paid 500 bucks less for 1gb less RAM


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> And I paid 500 bucks less for 1gb less RAM


Hot damn, try selling it off right now, I'd do the same.


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

@tkin
How much should I ask for?


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> @tkin
> How much should I ask for?


New ones sell for 14.5k plus shipping, so you should ask for 13.8+shipping(its not much old right?), sell it off if you get 13.5+shipping


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Na, its just 2 months old. Lets see.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

which cabinet can swallow a gigantic HD 6990 under 6-7K?


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> which cabinet can swallow a gigantic HD 6990 under 6-7K?


Hmmm, HAF 912 advanced(need to remove one hdd cage, so only 2 hdds can be installed after that alongside 2 ssds).


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

& any other brand or other CM models?


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> & any other brand or other CM models?


HAF 922, but it is older than HAF 912 and lacks front usb 3.0, not any other I can think of.

Oh, NZXT phantom @ 8.5k. Real sexy cabby.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

yeah with more sexy price lol


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> yeah with more sexy price lol


Wanna see what I mean?
*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/07/10x0729uob277nzxt.jpg


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 24, 2011)

black one is gorgeous  is it available here ?


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> black one is gorgeous  is it available here ?


Yes, 8.1k plus shipping(about a few hundred rs maybe):
Theitdepot - Nzxt Phantom Cabinet (Black)

Red is cheaper by 10/-
Theitdepot - Nzxt Phantom Cabinet (Red)

Here it is 8.4k, dunno why so high?
Buy NZXT in India | NZXT Phantom Crafted Series Cabinet


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2011)

Price Updates :

Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3 @ 10.7k
Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3 @ 13.4k
Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3 @ 21.9k

MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk @ 14.7k
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @ 14.2k

Sapphire HD6770 @ 7.1k
Sapphire HD6770 Vapor-X @ 7.7k

Sapphire HD6670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.6k
MSI HD6670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.8k

*Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 8k*


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

6770 for 7k and 6790 for 8k??? Sapphire is MAD!!!


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> 6770 for 7k and 6790 for 8k??? Sapphire is MAD!!!


Its been like that for long time, how much are GTX460 1GBs these days?


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Closer to 10k, I think.


----------



## sjoardar (May 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Wanna see what I mean?
> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/07/10x0729uob277nzxt.jpg



Oh, my my, I just hope to die! The black one is the best!


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> Price Updates :
> 
> *Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3 @ 10.7k*
> Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3 @ 13.4k
> Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3 @ 21.9k



where did you get the price for that first one i.e. Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3? checked on smc itz 11350 there...
though Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3 is for 13300(free shipping)
also there is 21650 for the Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3(free shipping)

also i checked the top two, but found not much difference (just of some connectors for sata hdd)... dunno what the price difference is for. can you temme?


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Wanna see what I mean?
> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/07/10x0729uob277nzxt.jpg




Although I like all black cabbies, that white one just looks kinda royal. With blue LEDs this should look like a dream.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> where did you get the price for that first one i.e. Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3? checked on smc itz 11350 there...
> though Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3 is for 13300(free shipping)
> also there is 21650 for the Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3(free shipping)
> 
> also i checked the top two, but found not much difference (just of some connectors for sata hdd)... dunno what the price difference is for. can you temme?



those prices are from lynx-india.com


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> those prices are from lynx-india.com



sir then do check the smcinternational... they have low prices with free shipping... also lynx doesnt provide free shipping with it which increases the price (170 more)...

i did the search on both sites...
if you wanna buy Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3, go to lynx

and if you wanna buy the other two mobos go to the smcinternational, they sell them at lower prices than lynx


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

bharat_1410991 said:
			
		

> sir then do check the smcinternational... they have low prices with free shipping... also lynx doesnt provide free shipping with it which increases the price (170 more)...


 Different sites have different prices.

The site which seems to have lowest price in most things is- Prime ABGB.

anyways, thanks for info


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 25, 2011)

thanx for the link sir, nice to know about another online store but i think that site doesnt provide newer stuff.. they dont have haf x, i7 2600k, the new z68 series mobos...  i wanna those


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Currently they only have i7 2600

Intel core i7-2600 processor, 3.4 Ghz




Why dont you call then or email then( I did, they dint reply even for a week  )


Simlim Square, 106-109,
1st Floor, D.B. Marg, Lamington Road, 
Grant Road East, Mumbai: 400 007. 
Tel: +91-22-23896600, 23855500, 6740 2000.
Email: support@primeabgb.com, sales@primeabgb.com


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 25, 2011)

yeah saw i7 2600... btw thanx for the contact sir.. will ask them. hope they reply for me


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:
			
		

> btw thanx for the contact sir.


 No problem.
Keep us updated. Calling will help more than emailing coz I havent received a reply still now.

BTW, we arent any "Sir's". We are just normal people trying to help others


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> sir then do check the smcinternational... they have low prices with free shipping... also lynx doesnt provide free shipping with it which increases the price (170 more)...
> 
> i did the search on both sites...
> if you wanna buy Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3, go to lynx
> ...



Regarding your previous query : Z68X-UD3R-B3 vs. Z68X-UD4-B3 :

UD4 has these extras :



> 1 x eSATA/USB Combo connector
> 1 x eSATA 6Gb/s connector
> 1 x coaxial S/PDIF Out connector



The UD4 model has 12 phase and The UD3 has 8 phase to deliver power to the cpu - more phase means better *OCing*.

If you don't need those features and some want to heavily your SB cpu then the difference between these two don't worth the extra premium you pay for the UD4. If you want the cheapest Gigabyte Z68 stick with UD3R and it has one extra pci-e x1 connector 

I'm not going to buy a Z68 mobo anytime soon 

I've posted that price as a reference only to give but prior to making a purchase it's always recommended to cross check a prodcut's price using 3-4 websites and local stores to get the cheapest rate


----------



## sasha007 (May 27, 2011)

Hi ,

I wanted to know what is the price of Seagate Baracuda 1TB 7200 rpm in Indore ??

I'm getting it from eBay at 2565/- , is it cheap as compared to market ??

Reply .....


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2011)

^^ It's around 100-150 bucks cheap compared to the current market price


----------



## sasha007 (May 27, 2011)

thnxx


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

Can someone list down good RAM 2x2GB 1600MHz CL9 or better within 3 k ?

If the mobo is triple channel supported then will that means dual channel config should also work.

EDIT: I am not able to see the price list as it is blocked here.


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Try Corsair XMS3 or GSkill Ripjaws.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

I mean the price too for 2x2GB kit with exact specification as I am not able to see the spreadsheet in first post.


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Both around 2.6K.


----------



## MegaMind (May 27, 2011)

Get Corsair Vengeance...


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Are they priced below 3K for 2x2gb kit?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

i think they are.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

Guys, I need the model number like XMS2 1600MHz Cl9 etc ?


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

For GSkill Model No. is *F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL.* These are Ripjaws CL9 2x2 kit.

For Corsair Model No. is *CMX4GX3M2A1600C9.* These are XMS3 CL9 2x2 kit.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2011)

Is HD6770 equivalent to HD5770???


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is HD6770 equivalent to HD5770???



HD6770 is the re-badged HD5770 with some UVD3 video decoding features and HDMI 1.4a support.

Check the following to know more:-

AnandTech - AMD™ Radeon HD 6770 & Radeon HD 6750: The Retail Radeon 5700 Rebadge


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

Skud said:


> For GSkill Model No. is *F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL.* These are Ripjaws CL9 2x2 kit.
> 
> For Corsair Model No. is *CMX4GX3M2A1600C9.* These are XMS3 CL9 2x2 kit.



Thanks a lot dude


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

So which one you are eying for?


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

I will get the quotation for both, most probably GSkill will not be available here. What would you suggest ?


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

I think Ripjaws are more helpful for OC. Are you going to use them at your current rig?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

Corsair vengeance or XMS3.


----------



## MegaMind (May 27, 2011)

+1 for Corsair vengeance or XMS3 over Ripjaws...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

if G.Skill it is,then sniper or RipjawsX.


----------



## sasha007 (May 27, 2011)

I purchased a new seagate 1 TB HDD ....
But it didn't came with any mounting screws .....
Do they not come with new HDD ?

Where can i find them now ??


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2011)

May be you got the version without box.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

OEM version doesnt come with screws.


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

But I have bought 3 WD HDDs over the past couple of years. They all come with screws. May be its with Seagate. I remember my SATA II Seagate 500gb was running at SATA I mode and couldn't find a clue for a long time why it was running at lower mode. Then after long research found that there was a jumper which was forcing it to run at lower speeds for the sake of compatibility!

Seagate does strange things.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2011)

Some 880G chipset based mobo prices 

ECS A885GM-A @ 4.05k
MSi 880GM-E41 @ 4.25k

ASUS M4A88T-M LE @ 4.35K
Asus M4A88TD M /USB3 @ 6.5k
Asus M4A88T-M @ 5.25k
Asus M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3 @ 6.9k
Asus M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 @ 8.2k

Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.2k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L @ 4.35k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 @ 5.2K
Gigabyte GA-880G-USB3 @ 6.1k


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 29, 2011)

^^ nice one topgear, could u please tell me the price of razor vespula?


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2011)

welcome bro - razor vespula should be around ~1.4-1.6k


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 30, 2011)

vespula or steel series? can't decide


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

steel series has better build quality.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> steel series has better build quality.


^^, agreed, the QCK Mass is the best softmat I used till today, the pricier pads should be good as well.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2011)

Sapphire HD6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 2.8k
Sapphire HD6570 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.2k
Sapphire HD6570 2GB GDDR3 @ 5k
Sapphire HD6670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.5k
Sapphire HD6750 1GB GDDR5 @ 6k
Sapphire HD6770 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.1k
Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 8k
Sapphire HD6990 4GB GDDR5 @ 42k


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

*Asus P8Z68 Vpro launched in kolkata @ 13.2k plus tax, available as of today.*


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 31, 2011)

hey lynx india has HD 6990 @ Rs. 39K & SMC @ Rs. 41K


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

*Zotac GTX590 is 40k in kolkata.*


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

*GTX570 for 40K*!!! Is it a typo?


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:


> *GTX570 for 40K*!!! Is it a typo?


*LOL hell yeah, its 590.*


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

So Zotac is available in Kolkata? What about the mid-range cards?


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:


> So Zotac is available in Kolkata? What about the mid-range cards?


Yeah sure, the entire range.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2011)

This waiting game for Z68 is testing my patience


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Faun said:


> This waiting game for Z68 is testing my patience


What waiting, its available here in kolkata, why don't you contact asus distri there?


----------



## mukherjee (May 31, 2011)

tkin said:


> *Asus P8Z68 Vpro launched in kolkata @ 13.2k plus tax, available as of today.*



Confirmed


----------



## Tenida (May 31, 2011)

Yes confirmed  We have seen it today  Awesome board


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yes confirmed  We have seen it today  Awesome board


Very nice eh, anyway charging the ups? Hook it up tomorrow, turn pc on, turn off the power and let the ups run till it starts to give warning beeps(read manual) and then turn power backup again and let it recharge, then post the backup time here, while doing the test play songs and use browsers etc, want to know the backup time.


----------



## Tenida (May 31, 2011)

tkin said:


> Very nice eh, anyway charging the ups? Hook it up tomorrow, turn pc on, turn off the power and let the ups run till it starts to give warning beeps(read manual) and then turn power backup again and let it recharge, then post the backup time here, while doing the test play songs and use browsers etc, want to know the backup time.



See this *thread* by Ithehappy.He has better system specs than me so you can assume it about the backup time correctly.


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> See this *thread* by Ithehappy.He has better system specs than me so you can assume it about the backup time correctly.


Thanks. Too low? I thought it would be over 30 mins.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2011)

I think 24min backup is sufficient for normal use.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 1, 2011)

with speaker & printer & scanner


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

With printer and scanner 24 min backup is HUGE!!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> with speaker & printer & scanner


He he, lets see what my baby can pull.

*WD 1TB Black(new model), good drive?*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

tkin i have posted answer on your question in the other thread


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> tkin i have posted answer on your question in the other thread


Yeah, thanks, replied there right now.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 1, 2011)

@tkin: which ups r u using ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> @tkin: which ups r u using ?


I just bought this one, I need to stress it out with my upcoming system.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> He he, lets see what my baby can pull.
> 
> *WD 1TB Black(new model), good drive?*



price of that HDD?


----------



## tkin (Jun 5, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> price of that HDD?


4.2k+tax, WD1002FAEX.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

guys price of Corsair TX750 V2 and TX850 V2?


----------



## tkin (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys price of Corsair TX750 V2 and TX850 V2?


TX750v2 is 6.1k+tax(bought myself), TX850v2 is 6.9k+tax(bought by nginx).


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ Those prices are really great - congrats to both of you 

BTW, Corsair CMPSU-750TX is now Rs. 5.95k+tax, Corsair CX600W Rs. 3.45k+tax and Corsair VX450W is Rs. 3.4k


----------



## Revolution (Jun 6, 2011)

And what's the price of VX550W ?.....


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ around ~ 4.6k - planning to get one ?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 6, 2011)

Not for me,I got VX450W but for my bro.....


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 6, 2011)

vx550 is awesome as I have been using it & it's working like a charm


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 9, 2011)

hey guys ive just gone on a 6hr price hunting tour of pc shops around lamingotn rd and andheri here in mumbai .... phew it was tiring especially as i went straight after pulling off a night shift at office ..... the prices i got are for the following i actually intend on buying these things for now but the gfx card ill add later..... 
1. intel i7 2600k & asus p8p67 pro combo ..(all the shops only gave me a combo price no individual price available bt i did get it at one place)
2. corsair 4gb 1600fsb ram
3. cooler master 430 cabinet both with n without the side panel
4. corsair gs 600 and 700 smps
ill be mentioning the prices i got from each shop that i went to.......

a.) TECH GUIDE - Andheri(East)
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27400rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2600rs
3. CM 690 Cabinet - 5600rs
4. Corsair cx 500 - 3000rs / gx 600 - 4000rs / tx 650 - 5400rs
    Circle 500W - 1700rs / 550W - 2700rs / 660W - 3250rs
TOTAL PRICE: 39600


b.) COMPUGUIDE - Andheri(East)
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27250rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2675rs / 1333 FSB - 2150rs
3. CM 310 Cabinet - 1850rs
4. DID NOT HAVE PRICES FOR SMPS
TOTAL PRICE: 31775


c.) A&A COMPUTECH - ANDHERI(West)-SUNIL SHOPPING CENTRE
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27850rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2400rs
3. CM 430 Cabinet - 2350rs
4. Corsair GS600 - 5800rs / Cooler Master Extreme 700W - 4500rs
TOTAL PRICE: 37100

d.) SHREE SEMICONDUCTORS - Lamington Rd
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27400rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2550rs
3. CM 310 - 1650rs
4. Cooler Master 700W - 4650rs 
TOTAL PRICE: 36250

e.) KARAN ENTERPRISES - Lamington Rd
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27750rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2550rs
3. CM 430 Cabinet - 2750rs
4. Corsair GS500 - 2990rs / GS700 - 4935rs
TOTAL PRICE: 37985

f.) PRIME ABGB - Lamington Rd
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27100rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2350rs
3. CM 430 Cabinet - With Side Panel - 2750rs / W/o Side Panel - 2450
4. Corsair GS600 - 4000
TOTAL PRICE: 36200

g.) CHALLENGER COMPUTERS - Lamington Rd
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 26450rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2500rs
3. CM 310 Cabinet - 1600rs
4. CM 600W - 3500rs
TOTAL PRICE: 34050

h.) MCCANN INFOSYS -Lamington Rd

1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 25900rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2450rs
3. CM CABINETS - Gave me a range between 1600rs - 4750rs
4. Corsair GS600 - 4000rs / GS700 - 4990rs
TOTAL PRICE: 35100 -  37100

Freebies thrown in by mccann were - spike guard , mouse pad , card reader , earphone , free assembling


I also inquired abt gfx cards in 2 places as i wanted to purchase them later -
ASUS 560Ti Direct CU - 14650rs (A&A COMPUTECH) / 15000rs(PRIME ABGB)
MSI HD 6870 2GB - 17750rs (A&A COMPUTECH)
SAPPHIRE HD 6850 1GB - 10500rs (A&A COMPUTECH)



APART FROM THESE THING I ALREADY HAVE -
LG sata DVD writer - 900rs
DELL ST2220L LED MONITOR - 9150rs
1TB SEAGATE sata HDD - 2650rs
STEELSERIES 3H Headphone with volume control and mic switch - 1799rs

i may purchase the above configs from one of these shops wither today or tomorrow bt i think MCCANN has the least prices n i also think there is some scope of bargaining there so ill keep my fingers crossed my budget was of 35K just for the above config and was stretchable to 37K ... gfx card will come after my next salary till then ill have to run this config with my old very old zebronics 7100gs 256mb gfx card if it fits on the mobo (which i highly doubt)
ive already added this post on the buying guide for june without the total prices


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

Great work buddy. Price of Mccann looks impressive. This will be very helpful for Mumbai buyers.


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah same thoughts here this mccann fellow seems to be giving the lowest prices on almost all deals ive ever made in lamington rd for eg my friend wanted to purchase a linksys router and his price was around 600 - 700rs cheaper than the cheapest quote we ever got
n guys any suggestions on which gfx card i shud go for 
my target was the asus 560ti bt the msi 6870 2gb looks a mouth watering prospect too gimme some advice guys is the 6870 better card than 560ti or is it the other way round .... very confusing coz the diff between a 1gb and 2 gb card is around 3000 bt if lookin at the future spendin 14K twice for sli is costlier than spendin 17K for a 2gb card ... i may be wrong bt i have never done sli or crossfire before so i dont know what benefits 2 cards will have over a single card so gimme some gyan too guys


----------



## vwad (Jun 9, 2011)

Pune prices for Gigabyte Z68 Boards and i7-2600K, i7-2600 and i5-2500K ? Anyone ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

6870 2gb??? 6870 only has 1gb version. Or is it 6970 2gb or 6950 2gb?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2011)

vwad said:


> Pune prices for Gigabyte Z68 Boards and i7-2600K, i7-2600 and i5-2500K ? Anyone ?



i5-2500k 10,600 @ Baba Computers (the lowest), with combo providing @10500


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Not for me,I got VX450W but for my bro.....



its a good one............i got it for around 4.4k from lamington rd


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 9, 2011)

@skud that's what the fellow at A&A said to me i was stunned as well coz i didnt know there was a 2gb version too


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

ask him to show the card...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

abhidev said:


> its a good one............i got it for around 4.4k from lamington rd



buddy u have VX550 & he got VX450


----------



## vwad (Jun 9, 2011)

Faun said:


> i5-2500k 10,600 @ Baba Computers (the lowest), with combo providing @10500



Thanks.  Hmm Good to see them stocking latest products now. Last time I visited there a guy from sales said, "Oh Whats AMD ?"


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> buddy u have VX550 & he got VX450



yaaaaa my bad..............i meant vx550


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2011)

vwad said:


> Thanks.  Hmm Good to see them stocking latest products now. Last time I visited there a guy from sales said, "Oh Whats AMD ?"



Still they are not knowledgeable about the enthusiast stuff.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 12, 2011)

Speaking of AMD:
*i.imgur.com/xLRFy.jpg
Asus India sends a 990FX sabertooth for the usual kinky treatment.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 12, 2011)

hmmmm seems to be interesting, any idea about its cost ?


----------



## vwad (Jun 12, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Speaking of AMD:
> *i.imgur.com/xLRFy.jpg
> Asus India sends a 990FX sabertooth for the usual kinky treatment.



Welcome back sorcerer bhai !! Long time !! Hmm sounds interesting, its a great board, watch this video for more info. (Also Features the Maximus Formula V of 990X Chipset.)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT7YSsEFqTk


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 12, 2011)

vwad said:


> Welcome ba...


Which idiot said I left in the first place


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

tbh it is vwad who is himself returning after a long time.


----------



## vwad (Jun 12, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Which idiot said I left in the first place



I did not see you as active as before, there was no idiot to say anything. All digitians are wise people. 



ico said:


> tbh it is vwad who is himself returning after a long time.



You are right, I was out of my home town for professional reasons, thats why the gap. But the first word doesn't go well with your siggy.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 12, 2011)

> I did not see you as active as before, there was no idiot to say anything. All digitians are wise people.


I was in Ninja mode.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey Sorcerer, one query from my side. Right now availability is an issue for the VX sereis PSUs from Corsair and as you've pointed out that VX450 is not having the same build quality as it was before. So now we are suggesting Corsair GS series PSUs in budget rig and GS600 is almost like a replacement for VX450 as the price difference is very less. The reviews are also good about the GS series.

We want to know your opinion regarding it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 12, 2011)

Corsair should have discontinued VX450, or atleast make the model number/rev version stand out. I am skeptical about most hardware/peripherals which "gamer series" all over it. Newer DAs, Newer MX518, some roccat stuff, certain cases and now psu.

GS 600 (CMPSU-600G) comes with 3 years warranty. Seasonic S12II 430/520 comes with 5 years warranty. Pretty decently priced as well. 

Corsair GS600 Reviewed (ITOCP) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


> So looks like what we were expecting. The load regulation took a small hit vs. the VX550, and the ripple (already mediocre) got slightly worse. The capacitors are from "Man Yue" and according to Travis (the reviewer) are not as good as Japanese caps, but are still fairly decent. I'm going to class them in the same tier as Teapo and OST then. The heatsink design was obviously half-assed, there's barely any fins. And the build quality is solidly average.
> 
> About what was expected. Assuming these retail in the expected price range (~$70) then this would be a decent choice vs. the OCZ SXS 600W or GXS 600W. It can't hold a candle to other Corsair PSUs though, except the CX400 and maybe the VX450.


It does the job, if not good enough. 

Maybe as a second or a 3rd option but you're getting Seasonic S12II/Antec EA for a decent price. If one doesn't need such power supply then there's gigabyte 460 superb, FSP 350w and cx400. GS to Corsair is like GX to coolermaster.


----------



## vwad (Jun 12, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Corsair should have discontinued VX450, or atleast make the model number/rev version stand out. I am skeptical about most hardware/peripherals which "gamer series" all over it. Newer DAs, Newer MX518, some roccat stuff, certain cases and now psu.
> 
> GS 600 (CMPSU-600G) comes with 3 years warranty. Seasonic S12II 430/520 comes with 5 years warranty. Pretty decently priced as well.
> 
> ...



I also have one more query regarding the Seasonic. For Intel Sandy Bridge 2600/2600K Z68 rig.

Which Seasonic PSUs for:

1) Mobo and Processor only rig
2) Mobo, Processor and GPU rig
3) Mobo, Processor & low end SLI/Crossfire rig
4) Mobo, Processor & high end SLI/Crossfire rig
5) Mobo, Processor & 3 way SLI rig


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Corsair should have discontinued VX450, or atleast make the model number/rev version stand out. I am skeptical about most hardware/peripherals which "gamer series" all over it. Newer DAs, Newer MX518, some roccat stuff, certain cases and now psu.
> 
> GS 600 (CMPSU-600G) comes with 3 years warranty. Seasonic S12II 430/520 comes with 5 years warranty. Pretty decently priced as well.
> 
> ...



the prob is that S12II is difficult to find. i was looking for a 520 one and it wasnt available at theitwares, techshop, smc, prime!


----------



## vwad (Jun 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the prob is that S12II is difficult to find. i was looking for a 520 one and it wasnt available at theitwares, techshop, smc, prime!



Did you contact Amarbir ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

vwad said:


> Did you contact Amarbir ?



no


----------



## vwad (Jun 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no



Why grinning ? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon11.gif


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

vwad said:


> Why grinning ? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon11.gif



because i missed lynx. but happy with my GS600


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> hmmmm seems to be interesting, any idea about its cost ?



*ASUS Sabertooth 990FX* is selling at $200 on newegg so expect it to be around ~10k here


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 13, 2011)

11K I think


----------



## aby geek (Jun 13, 2011)

kya jasji kitni baar aapko batana padega, tirupathi is the main distributor of seasonic check wth them 520 will be avbl now and i think the 620 has droped in a price alil.

btw i posted here yesterday cant see that post now?was it removed ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 13, 2011)

No cakes for guessing what this is:
*i.imgur.com/Gdfc9.jpg
G74SX in the house for evaluation


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, nice, GTX560M huh? Whats the RAM on this thing? Expected street price?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2011)

Cooler Master Storm Enforcer cabinet @5700 SMC Intl


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> Cooler Master Storm Enforcer cabinet @5700 SMC Intl


This cabby is just a makeup over the HAF 912 cabby, still the issue with fitting 6990/580 Lightnings, else its fine for everything else. Its a pure clone(internal, back, top etc).


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 13, 2011)

at least it can swallow HD 6990


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 13, 2011)

tkin said:


> Wow, nice, GTX560M huh? Whats the RAM on this thing? Expected street price?


Eh eh . Wait till the content comes out. 

The notebook is a pre production sample and didn't come with anything installed in it. I'll take some time to set here up and hook her with everything, do a stability test and then I'll be reviewing it. Not sure of the price. I was being told I am the first guy in India to test it.


----------



## vwad (Jun 13, 2011)

vwad said:


> I also have one more query regarding the Seasonic. For Intel Sandy Bridge 2600/2600K Z68 rig.
> 
> Which Seasonic PSUs for:
> 
> ...



A bump for sorcy.


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> at least it can swallow HD 6990


Only if the middle HDD cage is removed, that brings no. of hdds to 2.


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah, it can swallow every graphics card, only thing is that you should be sure you will never need more than 2 HDDs or you are going to use the dock extensively.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 13, 2011)

tkin said:


> Wow, nice, GTX560M huh? Whats the RAM on this thing?


ASUS G74SX Gaming Laptop Specs,

17.3 inches of 3D LED display screen
1920 x 1080 pixel of screen resolution
16:9 aspect ratio
Up to 16GB DDR3 RAM memory
750GB of hard disk drive
3D game support
Intel Core i7-2630QM Sandy Bridge Quad Core processor
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M dedicated graphics card
DVD or Blu ray drive
USB 3.0 port and an HDMI port


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Haven't found the GTX560 vanilla in India. Did the card even made it to India?


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2011)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Haven't found the GTX560 vanilla in India. Did the card even made it to India?


Yes, zotac GTX560(normal).


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 14, 2011)

^well, for how much & where?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 14, 2011)

10-11k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 14, 2011)

So it's still shooting in the dark, no confirmed price...i will appreciate if someone provide a link or the place it is available.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah I guess it, hope it will be around 10-11 for reference version & 11-12.5K for OC version.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well then it's a fail card. One can easily score a 560Ti for 13.5-14K which is better performance than the vanilla & besides for an oced card's price an HD6870 seems a wayyy better option.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Pricing is the key. If its priced at the level of 6870 at least then it might be an alternative. Anything more and its not recommended. Going by the trend it should be not more than 11.5k.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 14, 2011)

Some HDD price:

Seagate 500GB @1900+VAT
WD 500GB Blue @1850+VAT
WD 1TB Green @2650+VAT

I need to buy a new at least 500GB HDD for boot drive cos my old Seagate 500GB went for RMA for the 2nd time.
Thought 500GB would be cheaper @1700/- may be cos saw in this thread but its wrong price has increased.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2011)

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE - Rs.15990
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC--Free Shipping

MSI R6850 Cyclone PE - Rs.9800
MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ that gpu is beast, best HD 6950 till date, performs nearly to HD 6970


----------



## tkin (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE - Rs.15990
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC--Free Shipping
> 
> MSI R6850 Cyclone PE - Rs.9800
> MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition


God damn it, they have 6950 PE TFIII not 570 PE TF3, I would have gotten two 570 PE TFIII if they were available here.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice. Hope these will be available till next year for me to CFX.


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2011)

^^ yep and the price will come down more by then as you'll see HD7950 on the market


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

How much descend would be possible? Below 10k or even lesser???


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2011)

how much does the asus game book in the top post  of this page cost? and can someone give a pros and cons list?


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jun 15, 2011)

want to buy hd6850 gpu,whats the lowest price will i get in mumbai and where?


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to TDF!!! Price of 6850 should be around 9.5k to less than 10k. No idea about Mumbai shops.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 15, 2011)

thegatekeeper said:


> want to buy hd6850 gpu,whats the lowest price will i get in mumbai and where?



Yes Sapphire 6850 cost about 9k-9.5k. Please check with your dealer and welcome to TDF.


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

aby geek said:


> how much does the asus game book in the top post  of this page cost? and can someone give a pros and cons list?


Seeing the specs, I'd say about 90k or more, and its still not released yet.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

*UPDATE*



> *#1 MEGA Gaming PC (INTEL) 80k*
> 
> Core i7 2600k @ 16.5k
> Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5k
> ...



If somebody gives me the price of *SB duals* and cheap *H61* motherboards, I could cook up a 40k INTEL.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2011)

^buddy replace mobo in 60k to Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5k


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

what would the price of a good 500-600 w smps - 80 certified?...Is corsair a good option with the 5 year warranty b?....r there other more VFM options out there?I am looking ideally at an 550 w smps which would really hit the sweet spot I suppose? It should be good enough for crossfire or sli?


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mumbai/Navi Mumbai


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2011)

ryuzaki21 said:


> what would the price of a good 500-600 w smps - 80 certified?...Is corsair a good option with the 5 year warranty b?....r there other more VFM options out there?I am looking ideally at an 550 w smps which would really hit the sweet spot I suppose? It should be good enough for crossfire or sli?



For sli/crossfire 550 watt can't handle well for power hungry cards.I will suggust you to go for *Corsair Tx650 V2 @Rs 5.1k.*Very solid psu if you are not planning to sli then *Corsair Gs600 @4.1k* will suffice your needs


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

ryuzaki21 said:


> Mumbai/Navi Mumbai



Forget to ask you about the budget. Please mention it.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

Not more than 4k, mate.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2011)

^^Then Corsair Gs600 will be good for ur budget.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

what would be the price?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2011)

Around Rs 4.1K i think.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

ryuzaki21 said:


> Not more than 4k, mate.



Then forget about SLI/CFX. At Primeabgb this is available at 2.9k:-

Buy SilverStone Power Supply | Silverstone SST ST50F ES Power Supply

Looks pretty good.

Or SeaSonic SS-500-ES 500W 80+ Bronze Certified @ 3.2k.

If everything else fails, Corsair GS600 @ 4k.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2011)

^^But Corsair has better after-sales support than silverstone or seasonic.Corsair Gs600 is quite good.I am having Corsair Gs700 psu its total VFM also has 3years warranty.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

what about the FSP SAGAII 500W?....It's pretty popular in this forum

do they have a 550 w version?...If so what is the price?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2011)

Smcinternational.in  has 500 watt one but they will not provide after-sales support as fsp service center is not good enough


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^But Corsair has better after-sales support than silverstone or seasonic.Corsair Gs600 is quite good.I am having Corsair Gs700 psu its total VFM also has 3years warranty.



Point taken. But from what I have got those are better option than the GS600. Let OP decide.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

Assuming I use only a single  ati 6850 will the fsp smps be suffice (I have a quad core phenom 2)  or would you still advocate going in for the corsair one even if it's costlier?....I really don't mind paying 4.1 k if it is good enuf for crossfire. Do forgive me for asking so many questions but it's important to make the right choice here....thanks


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think FSP Saga II 500W can handle crossfire. GS600 is the best option if you are really looking for CFX. But don't get anything over 6850.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

Very Well...I reckon that the Corsair solution would be the better choice, all things considered...Thanks for all your feedback guys.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Case closed in one and half hour. That's great.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 17, 2011)

WD sends couple of stuff for evaluation
*i.imgur.com/ke4XC.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

looks yummy!!!


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

^^


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2011)

Box looks cool. Interested know about price and of-course performance.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 18, 2011)

What's the difference between My Passport and My Book ?
AFAIK both are external USB HDDs.


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Book needs external power, passport powered through USB only.


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 18, 2011)

@ ryuzaki21 
most of the shops in and around lamington rd quote GS 600 at 4000Rs i got mine at the same price too i got quotes from 4 different shops including prime abgb before i bought it


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Book needs external power, passport powered through USB only.


Yeah. But I haven't opened them yet. Will do that on monday once the Sabertooth 990FX preview and G74SX thing is done. Getting couple of more stuff as it is.

Yeah, things we do for the readers, eh?


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Among all these the HDDs look most interesting to me.


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> WD sends couple of stuff for evaluation
> *i.imgur.com/ke4XC.jpg


Hey, nice stuff, just one question, can you compare the speeds of USB 2.0 and 3.0 with the passport one, I have these USB 3.0 ports going to waste and USB 2.0 speeds are very low for fast backups and concurrent access.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

I think unless you're talking SSDs backup and concurrent access will be a problem always with spindle based HDDs.

*Minor UPDATE*



> *#4 Budget Gaminc PC (INTEL) 40k*
> 
> Core i3 2100 @ 5.5k
> MSI H67MA-E35 @ 4.9k
> ...



I balanced out the rigs, removed the Dell LED monitor as everyone was saying it's not good.

Did I get the BenQ LED monitor model and price right? ANd I'm still looking for a H61 board with price.

If anybody knows, then please post.


----------



## tkin (Jun 19, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I think unless you're talking SSDs backup and concurrent access will be a problem always with spindle based HDDs.
> 
> *Minor UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Why? I don't feel any issues with concurrent access with my internal hdds, now since usb 3.0 is faster, why won't it allow faster concurrent access?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

tkin said:


> Why? I don't feel any issues with concurrent access with my internal hdds, now since usb 3.0 is faster, why won't it allow faster concurrent access?



well, spindle based hdds won't have a problem accessing two areas at once?

Sorry noob here guide me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sjoardar (Jun 19, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> well, spindle based hdds won't have a problem accessing two areas at once?
> 
> Sorry noob here guide me if I'm wrong.



For one thing, all modern HDDs are multi-platter which, I think, can be accessed parallely, because they all have the corresponding number of read/write heads. Access can also be either multi-threaded, or interleaved (i.e., multiple areas of the platters accessed alternately in millisecond intervals) that would for all practical purposes appear "concurrent". This is just my understanding, so please do correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I think unless you're talking SSDs backup and concurrent access will be a problem always with spindle based HDDs.
> 
> *Minor UPDATE*
> 
> ...





comp@ddict said:


> well, spindle based hdds won't have a problem accessing two areas at once?
> 
> Sorry noob here guide me if I'm wrong.



Number of platters on a HDD depends on the total capacity of the HDD and of-course on model and manufacturer.

For example - spindle based HDDs like Seagate 7200.12 drives has only 2 platters of 500GB each on the other hand the 1TB 7200.11 model has four 250GB platters.

Modern HDD platter techniques has been able to increase platter densities and platter density is the one of the major factor factor in hard disk speed as by holding more data onto the same surface area the distance and mechanical operations read/write heads has to down is reduced improving overall drive performance.

All modern HDDs like Seagate 7200.12 1TB drives can read from all two platters and 4 surfaces concurrently without any issue or noticeable delay 

The cheapest BenQ 22 inch LED I could find is this BenQ G2222HDL @ 8.5k

For H61 mobos choose your pick 

Asus P8H61-M LE @ 4k
Intel DH61WWB3 @ 3.25k - price updated
Gigabyte H61M-D2-B3 @ 3.9k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for explaining the HDD thing both you guys.

As for the H61 mobos, I see that a H67 mobo is available for 4.9k only, so what's the prime difference between H61 and H67 mobos?? Is it worth the 1k price difference?

I know for a fact both H chipsets don't support overclocking. SO what else?


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2011)

You can get a H61 mobo for as low as ~3.2k - see above and a H67 mobo such as Intel DH67VRB3 @ 4.5k.

here's the comparison between two :
Compare IntelÂ® Products,

it's worth the extra price you pay for the H67 mobo IMO


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> You can get a H61 mobo for as low as ~3.2k - see above and a H67 mobo such as Intel DH67VRB3 @ 4.5k.
> 
> here's the comparison between two :
> Compare IntelÂ® Products,
> ...


DVI/HDMI alone makes up for it, I mean vga? Does monitors even come with vga these days? And anyone buying those mobos want to build cheap htpcs, they won't add graphic cards probably.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

> Does monitors even come with vga these days?



I'm using the VGA port since I don't have HDMI cable and 'm too lazy to go and buy one


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I'm using the VGA port since I don't have HDMI cable and 'm too lazy to go and buy one


Oh damn, a vga for 1080P? You need to go out more.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Oh damn, a vga for 1080P? You need to go out more.



I know, but I havn't had any issues so far. All features are still fine and the display is great.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2011)

*Asus Crosshair V Formula - 15.5k*

Asus Crosshair V Formula--Free Shipping

*ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX - 13.8k*

ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX--Free Shipping

*Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z - 12.8k*

Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z--Free Shipping


----------



## max_snyper (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ hey jas isnt the prices of the given mobo more than it should be...may be im wrong coz they are just launched but... if these are the base prices now it will not decrease that much in near future...! 
what do u say about that..?


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^ hey jas isnt the prices of the given mobo more than it should be...may be im wrong coz they are just launched but... if these are the base prices now it will not decrease that much in near future...!
> what do u say about that..?


The prices are ok, that's what the prices should be, crosshair V is the top end 990fx board and part of the ROG series.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 21, 2011)

a 12k mobo enough to handle a good procy & gpu.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> DVI/HDMI alone makes up for it, I mean vga? Does monitors even come with vga these days? And anyone buying those mobos want to build cheap htpcs, they won't add graphic cards probably.



even I'm using VGA  and not only those extra display ports - the usb 3.0 ports are a great addition to the Intel DH67VRB3 and a buyer should not be too much skimpy to spend the extra cash as there's no usb 3.0 addon cards available on the market which can be bought for around ~1.5k AFAIK. More good is it has got RAID and two extra ram slots - so just by paying a little more a buyer is actually getting a lot more by opting for DH67VRB3 instead of cheapest h61 mobo.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Asus Crosshair V Formula - 15.5k*
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula--Free Shipping
> 
> ...



nice prices though waiting for other manufacturers to show their 990fx line up


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> a 12k mobo enough to handle a good procy & gpu.



A 6k mobo will also be enough to handle a good proccy and gpu


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 22, 2011)

Faun said:


> A 6k mobo will also be enough to handle a good proccy and gpu



what do you expect, a HD 6990 on a 6k mobo ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> even I'm using VGA  and not only those extra display ports - the usb 3.0 ports are a great addition to the Intel DH67VRB3 and a buyer should not be too much skimpy to spend the extra cash as there's no usb 3.0 addon cards available on the market which can be bought for around ~1.5k AFAIK. More good is it has got RAID and two extra ram slots - so just by paying a little more a buyer is actually getting a lot more by opting for DH67VRB3 instead of cheapest h61 mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> nice prices though waiting for other manufacturers to show their 990fx line up


Something tells me sabertooth hits the Price vs Performance point.


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> what do you expect, a HD 6990 on a 6k mobo ?




What's wrong with that? A chipset is a chipset; if someone doesn't need all the extras like eSATA, bluetooth, RAID etc. but does want the best graphics card that money can buy a 6990 on a 6k mobo is not impractical at all. Neither it is going to hurt performance of the CPU & the GPU much. Case in hand, MSI 890GXM-G65. Its a m-ATX mobo, supports CFX, loaded with features and costs some 7k only.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 22, 2011)

hmmm I guess so  but it will look odd I mean a gigantic gpu with a tiny mobo


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> What's wrong with that? A chipset is a chipset; if someone doesn't need all the extras like eSATA, bluetooth, RAID etc. but does want the best graphics card that money can buy a 6990 on a 6k mobo is not impractical at all. Neither it is going to hurt performance of the CPU & the GPU much. Case in hand, MSI 890GXM-G65. Its a m-ATX mobo, supports CFX, loaded with features and costs some 7k only.


Anyone who is willing to buy 40k 6990 will probably want extra features that come with the costlier mobo, getting my drift?


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> what do you expect, a HD 6990 on a 6k mobo ?



First define a good proccy and good gpu


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> hmmm I guess so  but it will look odd I mean a gigantic gpu with a tiny mobo



Looking odd is a separate issue altogether. 




tkin said:


> Anyone who is willing to buy 40k 6990 will probably want extra features that come with the costlier mobo, getting my drift?




People run 590 SLI/6990 CFX setup on a single monitor, so its not a given that he will always want a high-cost mobo. Not every gamer worth his salt own a ROG or like. For example, cabinet. Owing a 6990 doesn't necessarily means having a full tower cabinet, you have to take care of space available and all.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 22, 2011)

a mid tower cabinet like CM Storm Enforcer can handle HD 6990


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

Guys, a price update... 

i5 2500K best price in chennai - 10.4K


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2011)

Its 10.1K here in Calcutta


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

^^Oh i never knew tat..


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> a mid tower cabinet like CM Storm Enforcer can handle HD 6990


Do you know that cabby does not have a side fan? None at all?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ yeah thats a minus point we can notice in this cabinet


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't know how a 6990 will behave but with my experience with 6950 & K62 you don't need one unless you are paranoid about temps. 

While on the subject, read this (although it doesn't say anything about side panel fan):-

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

And this:-

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

Sound Card Prices 

Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 VX @1.05k
Creative Audigy Value @ 1.75k
Creative SB USB X-Fi 5.1 Surround @ 3.65k
Creative X-Fi Titanium @ 6k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> Sound Card Prices
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 VX @1.05k
> Creative Audigy Value @ 1.75k
> ...



have these been updated in that big white box? Sorry to say but half the things aren't there.

It's kinda incomplete, the list.


----------



## max_snyper (Jun 23, 2011)

what i meant to say is about the the sabertooth edition of the 990fx models....it should be priced around 11.5k~12.5k IMO. coz outside India the same mobo cost around $.199.99...and the dealers around here are charging 50% extra of the base price.
And about the crosshair & gene they should be priced 1k lower than that.
That just my opinion.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> what i meant to say is about the the sabertooth edition of the 990fx models....it should be priced around 11.5k~12.5k IMO. coz outside India the same mobo cost around $.199.99...and the dealers around here are charging 50% extra of the base price.
> And about the crosshair & gene they should be priced 1k lower than that.
> That just my opinion.


You do know converting from US dollar to inr holds no value here.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> have these been updated in that big white box? Sorry to say but half the things aren't there.
> 
> It's kinda incomplete, the list.



There's no section for sound card prices there - so sound cards prices posted here only


----------



## constantine (Jun 24, 2011)

I just requested a quotation from Golchha in bangalore and i found this interesting - 

i7 2600k - 14.8k 
MSI HD 6950 TF III PE -13.5k
Asus P8Z68 v pro - 13.5k
Logitech g500-2.8k
arent these cheap ? 

The Logitech g400 hasnt released here yet !


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

constantine said:


> I just requested a quotation from Golchha in bangalore and i found this interesting -
> 
> i7 2600k - 14.8k
> MSI HD 6950 TF III PE -13.5k
> ...



Are This Rate Inclusive of taxes & vat?


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

^^if so, then the deal is good.
You can try getting a lower quote on other shops.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

For Soundcard Asus Xonar DX Vs Creativie Titanium Which One?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> For Soundcard Asus Xonar DX Vs Creativie Titanium Which One?



which speaker/headphone?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> which speaker/headphone?



razer carcharias


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

Titanium which model are u referring ??

Also state ur budget?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Titanium which model are u referring ??
> 
> Also state ur budget?



Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional 

4K-7K


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

Music n movies, Xonar DX is the winner
Gaming, Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional is better.. 

IMO Titanium is not worth the cost... 
I would strongly recommend Auzentech X-fi Forte a bit over ur budget, but worth it..

Get Xonar DX(best vfm) or Auzentech X-fi Forte(best performance)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Music n movies, Xonar DX is the winner
> Gaming, Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional is better..
> 
> IMO Titanium is not worth the cost...
> ...



Best Performance Is Of Asus Xonar Xense STX


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Best Performance Is Of Asus Xonar Xense STX



Ofcourse but it s out of ur budget...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Ofcourse but it s out of ur budget...



what's the price?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

*This* price is gr8


----------



## constantine (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Are This Rate Inclusive of taxes & vat?



Sorry man , my bad , they are all exclusive of vat.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> *This* price is gr8



I Can Increase My Budget But Tell Me For Gaming Which Is The Best?


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Can Increase My Budget But Tell Me For Gaming Which Is The Best?


Get the Xonar Essence XTX, the best audio card out there.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Get the Xonar Essence XTX, the best audio card out there.



But It Is Not Best For Gaming


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> But It Is Not Best For Gaming


How do you know? You tried one? 3d audio is dead in Win 7, most companies use openal passthrough drivers, afaik asus implementation of open al works very good with the xonar, and most games coming out now have ditched EAX, all of them support software mode with a few supporting accelerated mode with rapture 3d(codemaster games), so 3d audio in gaming is pretty much dead, get the xonar, its good.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Get the Xonar Essence XTX, the best audio card out there.



+1 for  Xonar Essence XTX


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> How do you know? You tried one? 3d audio is dead in Win 7, most companies use openal passthrough drivers, afaik asus implementation of open al works very good with the xonar, and most games coming out now have ditched EAX, all of them support software mode with a few supporting accelerated mode with rapture 3d(codemaster games), so 3d audio in gaming is pretty much dead, get the xonar, its good.



Read These Reviews
After Reading Reviews I Came To A Conclusion:
Best Soundcard For Gaming: Auzentech 7.1 Forte 
Best Soundcard For Music: Xonar Asus Essence STX
Xonar In Gaming there is fps drops. Forte Gives 10 fps better than stx in most games. So Should I Kick STX & Get Forte  
ASUS Xonar Essence STX v Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1 review - Overclockers Australia Forums
Overclock3D :: Review :: Asus Xonar Essence STX - PCI-E Audiophile Soundcard :: Gaming benchmarks


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Read These Reviews
> After Reading Reviews I Came To A Conclusion:
> Best Soundcard For Gaming: Auzentech 7.1 Forte
> Best Soundcard For Music: Xonar Asus Essence STX
> ...


That FPS drop due to audio processing? Happens on low end pcs with low end processors, if you have a 2500k/2600k theres already enough processing power to handle real time audio, you know, my DPC latency never crosses 100microsec? Auzentech cards are not available here(not the high ends), but Xonar as I remember uses an auzuntech chip, get that, and for gaming? No one buys audio cards for gaming, 3d gaming audio is dead, open al does not work that good, further windows versions will kill it, when was the last time you saw EAX in any game?

Is forte even available here? Primeabgb has auzuntech, not sure about forte.

*i.imgur.com/MpDWx.png


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> That FPS drop due to audio processing? Happens on low end pcs with low end processors, if you have a 2500k/2600k theres already enough processing power to handle real time audio, you know, my DPC latency never crosses 100microsec? Auzentech cards are not available here(not the high ends), but Xonar as I remember uses an auzuntech chip, get that, and for gaming? No one buys audio cards for gaming, 3d gaming audio is dead, open al does not work that good, further windows versions will kill it, when was the last time you saw EAX in any game?
> 
> Is forte even available here? Primeabgb has auzuntech, not sure about forte.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/MpDWx.png



Hey Tekin You re life saver. All test in the reviews where eax supported games. Asus Xonar Essence STX The Way


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey Tekin You re life saver. All test in the reviews where eax supported games. Asus Xonar Essence STX The Way


Yes, its all about EAX and its totally DEAD, no matter what creative says as soon as microsoft forced the audio driver in user space its been dead, that was the last nail on the coffin, get the STX and enjoy your speakers(you do have good speakers right?), Something in the league of old Altec lansing MX5021 is atleast needed to enjoy your soundcard.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, its all about EAX and its totally DEAD, no matter what creative says as soon as microsoft forced the audio driver in user space its been dead, that was the last nail on the coffin, get the STX and enjoy your speakers(you do have good speakers right?), Something in the league of old Altec lansing MX5021 is atleast needed to enjoy your soundcard.



First I Was Going For MX5021 But this New Comer Corsair SP2500 is mind blowing speakers even beats the creative gigaworks t3.
*www.corsair.com/audio/speakers/gaming-audio-series-sp2500-high-power-2-1-pc-speaker-system.html


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> First I Was Going For MX5021 But this New Comer Corsair SP500 is mind blowing speakers even beats the creative gigaworks t3.
> Gaming Audio Seriesâ„¢ SP2500 High-power 2.1 PC Speaker System - Speakers - Audio


Yes, but its pricey as well, 13k around I think, for that price better speakers exist, give me few mins, I'll come up with some names.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, but its pricey as well, 13k around I think, for that price better speakers exist, give me few mins, I'll come up with some names.



It is the best 2.1 Speaker according to the reviews. if you want i will give you the links.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> It is the best 2.1 Speaker according to the reviews. if you want i will give you the links.


You do know the reviewers get paid to do them? Anyway I am not downing corsair, but they are not worth the money I think.

Anyway these are my preference:
H/K Soundsticks II
*Audioengine A2*
Klipsch Promedia 2.1
Logitech Z623
*Swan M200MKII*
Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 / 10.2

If given the money, I'd pick up the *Audioengine A2* any day, ask Mario in this forum, he is an audiophile, maybe he can give some good inputs on this.

You can get the audio engine from here: Audio Products India - Powered stereo speakers for your home and office.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> You do know the reviewers get paid to do them? Anyway I am not downing corsair, but they are not worth the money I think.
> 
> Anyway these are my preference:
> H/K Soundsticks II
> ...



I Know The Price A2 it is 9500


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Know The Price A2 it is 9500


A2 is the best under 10k, for 15k no players there, A5 is the best at 20k, the best speaker IMHO, its my dream to own this one.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> A2 is the best under 10k, for 15k no players there, A5 is the best at 20k, the best speaker IMHO, its my dream to own this one.



A5 is very bigger in size and not in my budget. A2 Warranty In India?
Z623 @ 8K Worth. If You Can Pls Provide me with prices of all the speakers you mentioned.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Z623 @ 8K Worth. If You Can Pls Provide me with prices of all the speakers you mentioned.



Z623 - 5.8K @smc

Guys, a shopkeeper quoted *1.5K for Logitech G15*, is it a good deal?


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Z623 - 5.8K @smc
> 
> Guys, a shopkeeper quoted *1.5K for Logitech G15*, is it a good deal?


Very good, its EOL now but was a very good keyboard(like logitech MX518 mice), make sure its the newer model.

In old model the lcd screen could swivel, in newer model its integrated and can't be swiveled, make sure to get this newer version. Just google for logitech G15 new version.



Geek-With-Lens said:


> A5 is very bigger in size and not in my budget. A2 Warranty In India?
> Z623 @ 8K Worth. If You Can Pls Provide me with prices of all the speakers you mentioned.


A2 is warranted by the company I posted above for 3 years, that's good, much better than 1yr for Altec lansing.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Tkin I'm going with it (AudioEngine A2). Last Question Which Looks More Sexy White Or Black I Think White. What You Say?


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey Tkin I'm going with it (AudioEngine A2). Last Question Which Looks More Sexy White Or Black I Think White. What You Say?


My choice will be black but why are you taking my opinion? I can give you advice for quality but the color choice should be your personal opinion, get whatever you like.

PS: White stuff get dirty fast, with all the dust around.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Very good, its EOL now but was a very good keyboard(like logitech MX518 mice), make sure its the newer model.
> 
> In old model the lcd screen could swivel, in newer model its integrated and can't be swiveled, make sure to get this newer version. Just google for logitech G15 new version.



Is it worth the 1.5K???


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Is it worth the 1.5K???


Very much, I can't believe its so cheap, its very good keyboard. Get it eyes closed.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

^^check PM...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2011)

Where you have found G15@ 1.5K? Please order one for me also.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 25, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Where you have found G15@ 1.5K? Please order one for me also.



Going today noon to that shop.. wil let u know if its really G15...


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Going today noon to that shop.. wil let u know if its really G15...


Check it, sounds impossible, the best rates I got for that is like 3k, that's why I got the G110 @ 3.6k. If you do get it at 1.5k get it eyes closed, if its new and 2007 version that is.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Check it, sounds impossible, the best rates I got for that is like 3k, that's why I got the G110 @ 3.6k. If you do get it at 1.5k get it eyes closed, if its new and 2007 version that is.



I doubt it... The shopkeeper might hav misspelled it..


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> I doubt it... The shopkeeper might hav misspelled it..


Seems so, but it could be the same case with some guy here who bought sidewinder for 1.5k(price is 2.5k).

Look at G15 price here: Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes might be some other keyboard.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2011)

OCZ VERTEX 2 SATA II 3.5” 120GB @ 13.2k
OCZ VERTEX 3 SATA III 2.5" 120GB @ 16.85k
OCZ VERTEX 3 SATA III 2.5" 60GB @ 8.4k


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> OCZ VERTEX 2 SATA II 3.5” 120GB @ 13.2k
> OCZ VERTEX 3 SATA III 2.5" 120GB @ 16.85k
> OCZ VERTEX 3 SATA III 2.5" 60GB @ 8.4k



There is no 60 gb version of vertex 3 it is ocz solid 60gb

Plus OCZ Agility 3 60 & 120GB is faster than OCZ Solid @7500 & 12500 On PrimeABGB Website


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 2.5" SSD - product page page 

*Available in 60GB*, 120GB, 240GB, 480GB Capacities

60GB Max Performance*
Max Read: up to 535MB/s 
Max Write: up to 480MB/s 
Random Write 4KB: 60,000 IOPS 
Maximum 4K Random Write: 80,000 IOPS

OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 2.5" SSD - OCZ


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 26, 2011)

@ Topgear: It Is Clearly Written OCZ Solid Sata III 60GB @ 8.4K.

*www.smcinternational.in/components/com_fpss/images/ocz.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> @ Topgear
> 
> *www.smcinternational.in/components/com_fpss/images/ocz.jpg


Still not cheap enough, I will buy when I get 80GB @ 4k.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys any idea on Acer S222HQL? LED @ 7.3K !


----------



## Revolution (Jun 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> Still not cheap enough, I will buy when I get 80GB @ 4k.



Me too wanna buy one when I get 60GB @ 3K or less.....


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 27, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Me too wanna buy one when I get 60GB @ 3K or less.....



Wait Till the end of 2012 SSD Will Be Available @ 1$ Per GB


----------



## Skud (Jun 27, 2011)

May be you have to wait longer.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 27, 2011)

May be u r wright....


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

So sad, I wanted a ssd, boot times are uber slow with my system.


----------



## Skud (Jun 27, 2011)

How long does it take to boot?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> So sad, I wanted a ssd, boot times are uber slow with my system.



U can get a 20GB SSD n use intel's ssd caching...


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> U can get a 20GB SSD n use intel's ssd caching...


That's just a stop gap, I need proper ssd, instead of making it faster manufacturers should consider reducing price.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/UVjjO.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Nice cabby, but I want a fulll fledged review on storm enforcer, specially its airflow without any side fan.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 28, 2011)

My ageing back up rig (not mentioned in my sig) is going through the last stage of its life. I am immediately looking for an upgrade. Can someone provide me latest price quotes for this 5 items?

1) Core i7 2600K
2) ASUS H68 Pro Mobo 
3) Corsair TX/HX/AX (750/850)
4) Corsair 650D case
5) Corsair H70/60/80/100, Thermal Right venomous


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> My ageing back up rig (not mentioned in my sig) is going through the last stage of its life. I am immediately looking for an upgrade. Can someone provide me latest price quotes for this 5 items?
> 
> 1) Core i7 2600K
> 2) ASUS H68 Pro Mobo
> ...



1: 14.9k
2: 13.2k
3: 6.1k for TX750v2, 6.9k for TX850v2
4: Not sure, but it will be around 10k
5: H60: 4.4k

All prices excluding 4% VAT.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> 1: 14.9k
> 2: 13.2k
> 3: 6.1k for TX750v2, 6.9k for TX850v2
> 4: Not sure, but it will be around 10k
> ...



For how much did you buy your  MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB Video Card and @ what resolution are you gaming?


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> For how much did you buy your  MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB Video Card and @ what resolution are you gaming?


Wo, my lightning is not XE, XE is not even available in US at the moment let alone india, I paid 30k+taxes for my lightning(1.5GB), had to pay more cause I bought it locally. You can get it for 30k including shipping from smc.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Wo, my lightning is not XE, XE is not even available in US at the moment let alone india, I paid 30k+taxes for my lightning(1.5GB), had to pay more cause I bought it locally. You can get it for 30k including shipping from smc.



It was launched on May 31st so available all over US for around 600 US$

Newegg.com - MSI N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 3072MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

@ what resolution are you gaming?


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> It was launched on May 31st so available all over US for around 600 US$
> 
> Newegg.com - MSI N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 3072MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> 
> @ what resolution are you gaming?


Oh, it must have updated cause I checked it like a few days back and it wasn't there. Anyway I highly doubt it will come to india, most special cards never came, like MSI GTX570 TFIII Power Edtion, maybe sometimes in future.

Currently I game @ 1680x1050, soon to buy a 1080p IPS panel(once budget permits).

*Update: Look again, its out of stock, like I said its not available even in the US.*


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ HD 6950 TFIII Power Edition is available in India.


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ HD 6950 TFIII Power Edition is available in India.


Not the GTX570 Power Edition.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2011)

tkin said:


> Oh, it must have updated cause I checked it like a few days back and it wasn't there. Anyway I highly doubt it will come to india, most special cards never came, like MSI GTX570 TFIII Power Edtion, maybe sometimes in future.
> 
> Currently I game @ 1680x1050, soon to buy a 1080p IPS panel(once budget permits).
> 
> *Update: Look again, its out of stock, like I said its not available even in the US.*



it's available on newegg 

Newegg.com - MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

grab it while it's still in stock


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 29, 2011)

Non Reference Design,avoids lack of VRM problems other reference 570s have.very good overclocker,great Cooler,runs quiet and very cool,triple Voltage Support.You can overvolt the core, the memory, and the aux with MSI Afterburner.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 29, 2011)

Official pricing for Asus boards with AMD 75 chipset

F1A75-V PRO    8, 250/- (excluding taxes)
F1A75-M PRO 7, 350/- (excluding taxes) 
F1A75-M 6, 400/- (excluding taxes)
F1A75-M LE  5, 900/- (excluding taxes)


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> it's available on newegg
> 
> Newegg.com - MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> 
> grab it while it's still in stock


I know its available, I was talking to him about the 580 Lightning xtreme edition.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ all right mate and I agree with you that finding special gfx card edition especially the expensive one like 30k or above is a tough task.



The Sorcerer said:


> Official pricing for Asus boards with AMD 75 chipset
> 
> F1A75-V PRO    8, 250/- (excluding taxes)
> F1A75-M PRO 7, 350/- (excluding taxes)
> ...



^^ thanks for the update - gigabyte also announced their A75 line up and the prices are GA-A75-UD4H (costs €109.89 ), GA-A75-D3H ( €92.31 ), GA-A75M-UD2H ( €98.84 ) and GA-A75M-D2H ( €83.52 ) - source

Any idea or news about the local prices ?? Is there any A/E2- Series APU available on the market ?


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ according to my calculations, the desktop fusion platform "Lynx" should be launched toda.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Made fine adjustments to many many rigs.



> *#1 MEGA Gaming PC (INTEL) 80k*
> 
> Core i7 2600k @ 16.5k
> Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5k
> ...


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 30, 2011)

> #4 Budget Gaminc PC (INTEL) 40k
> 
> Core i3 2100 @ 5.5k
> MSI H67MA-E35 @ 4.9k
> ...



^^ it is good but you could have also added seasonic instead of VX 450w, like Seasonic S12II 500w @ 4K, it also has 6+2 pin PCI Express power cable where VX 450 has only one 6-pin PCIE connector


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

Ain't CM 690 Pure an old cabinet, or do you mean 690 II?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

No point for that budget, it's just a reference though. I mean the RIG is open to customization, just, you can get all those components in an instant in a list form.

And the Price List as CM 690 and CM 690 Pure.

WHts the price of CM 690 II?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ it is good but you could have also added seasonic instead of VX 450w, like Seasonic S12II 500w @ 4K, it also has 6+2 pin PCI Express power cable where VX 450 has only one 6-pin PCIE connector



Availability s an issue with seasonic units... Its *S12II 520w*


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> No point for that budget, it's just a reference though. I mean the RIG is open to customization, just, you can get all those components in an instant in a list form.
> 
> And the Price List as CM 690 and CM 690 Pure.
> 
> WHts the price of CM 690 II?




CM 690II Advanced with transparent side panel around 5k.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

I purchased cm 690II plus with transparent side panel @ 4.9 + vat on may month.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, updated it.

Hey guys, I notice a lot of missing processors and GPUs from the table, personally I hate the layout which doesn't work well(it's a pain to keep scrolling endlessly) except for the PSU section.

Should I re-open the "PROCESSORS" and "GRAPHICS CARDS" sections of the old price list, only these 2 sections ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Thanks, updated it.
> 
> Hey guys, I notice a lot of missing processors and GPUs from the table, personally I hate the layout which doesn't work well(it's a pain to keep scrolling endlessly) except for the PSU section.
> 
> Should I re-open the "PROCESSORS" and "GRAPHICS CARDS" sections of the old price list, only these 2 sections ?


That whole scrolling document is a  mess, the older forum post layout was better.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> Ain't CM 690 Pure an old cabinet, or do you mean 690 II?





comp@ddict said:


> No point for that budget, it's just a reference though. I mean the RIG is open to customization, just, you can get all those components in an instant in a list form.
> 
> And the Price List as CM 690 and CM 690 Pure.
> 
> WHts the price of CM 690 II?





Skud said:


> CM 690II Advanced with transparent side panel around 5k.





Tenida said:


> I purchased cm 690II plus with transparent side panel @ 4.9 + vat on may month.



CM HAF 912 Advanced @ 5.5k is a better choice IMO


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2011)

tkin said:


> That whole scrolling document is a  mess, the older forum post layout was better.



So should I re-open Processor and Graphics right? If you guys support and help out, I think I can get it up clean and organized.




topgear said:


> CM HAF 912 Advanced @ 5.5k is a better choice IMO



LOL I just changed he configs. I'll see. Thanks. WHat do you have to say about the previous post (look up)


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

CM HAF 912 adv or Lancool K62, depending on the number of HDDs and graphics card length.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> CM HAF 912 Advanced @ 5.5k is a better choice IMO



Does the Stander and cheaper version of this case available in India ?.....


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

AFAIK, No.


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> AFAIK, No.


+1, the HAF 912 adsvanced is Asia only and no other version is sold here. Its a great mid tower though. Looks are subjective.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 1, 2011)

tkin said:


> +1, the HAF 912 adsvanced is Asia only and no other version is sold here. Its a great mid tower though. Looks are subjective.



I think HAF-X is a better option, Overall I'd rate its build quality as a solid 8 and solid is the operative word. Haf X moves more air effectively then the much vaunted 932 and with its cooling setup you can keep most everything you'd care to install nice and cool. I did mount an additional 1 x 200mm top fan but don't think it was a necessary mod.


How much does it costs in local market?


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> I think HAF-X is a better option, how much does it costs in local market?


12k+


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 1, 2011)

tkin said:


> 12k+



That was expected. I think Corsair 650D and HAF-X are one of the best mid range CPU cases. I can any any of them on a coin toss. If 650D is available within a range of 10K, it will definately be a better choice


----------



## Navin (Jul 1, 2011)

Please mention a good psu around rs.2000 since fsp saga 500w is not available in my place.(I am buying a Phenom 955 and Radeon 5770)


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> That was expected. I think Corsair 650D and HAF-X are one of the best mid range CPU cases. I can any any of them on a coin toss. If 650D is available within a range of 10K, it will definately be a better choice


Mid range? HAF X is a high end cabby(size and features), 650D is not(not in size nor in features), corsair cabinets and speakers are way too overpriced.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

If 10-12k cabby becomes mid-range, what will we call our 5-6k ones? DABBA???


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 1, 2011)

tkin said:


> Mid range? HAF X is a high end cabby(size and features), 650D is not(not in size nor in features), corsair cabinets and speakers are way too overpriced.



By mid-range I mean mid size towers cases. Corsair 800D is a Full size case. Corsair 650D is a mid size tower, so is HAF-X

Corsair cases are expensive, but the kind of build quality and stability it provides, you can build generation of PCs with those cases. And then their air flow system too is good just like any high end system for keeping your ciricut cool. It offers excellent dust management system.

If i can get any of these cases for 10K I would'nt hesistate in going for it


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> By mid-range I mean mid size towers cases. Corsair 800D is a Full size case. *Corsair 650D is a mid size tower, so is HAF-X*
> 
> Corsair cases are expensive, but the kind of build quality and stability it provides, you can build generation of PCs with those cases. And then their air flow system too is good just like any high end system for keeping your ciricut cool. It offers excellent dust management system.
> 
> If i can get any of these cases for 10K I would'nt hesistate in going for it


Have you been living under a rock? HAF X is full tower cabinet, it has massive size, not as big as xigmatek elysium but the later one can fit a man in it 

Corsair is the best IMO, it has best support among all tech companies I had ever seen, I am not complaining about 800D, its good, but HAF X very VFM.

PS: HAF X has one of the best airflow setups among cabinets, that's why they call it *H*igh *A*ir *F*low, x denoted the top end model among the series, read some reviews perhaps?



maverick786us said:


> By mid-range I mean mid size towers cases. Corsair 800D is a Full size case. Corsair 650D is a mid size tower, so is HAF-X
> 
> Corsair cases are expensive, but the kind of build quality and stability it provides, you can build generation of PCs with those cases. And then their air flow system too is good just like any high end system for keeping your ciricut cool. It offers excellent dust management system.
> 
> *If i can get any of these cases for 10K I would'nt hesistate in going for it*


You can, NZXT Phantom, full tower, good looks, good cooling, comes with fan controller inbuilt, only @ 9k incl all.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Jul 1, 2011)

Price quotes from Bangalore 01 July 2011 - 
1.  Sapphire HD 6670 1GB - Rs.5200
2.  Sapphire HD 6750 1GB - Rs.5400
3.  Sapphire HD 6770 1GB - Rs.6700
4.  Corsair CX430 V2 - Rs.2000
5.  Corsair GS 600 - Rs.3700
6.  Corsair GS 700 - Rs.4700
7.  HDMI cable - RS 300/500 [LOCAL/BELKIN]
8.  Western Digital 2TB internal HDD - Rs.4150
9. Western Digital 2TB external 3.5" HDD - Rs.5200 [USB 3.0]
10. Seagate 2TB internal HDD - Rs.4000
11. Seagate 2TB external 3.5" HDD - Rs.4600


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

dippi_taurus said:


> Price quotes from Bangalore 01 July 2011 -
> 1.  Sapphire HD 6670 1GB - Rs.5200
> 2.  Sapphire HD 6750 1GB - Rs.5400
> 3.  Sapphire HD 6770 1GB - Rs.6700
> ...


Seems too low, actually seems impossible.

Also item 9 need power from wall right? Not the portable edition.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

^i think those exclude vat.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Even with VAT, that PSU price seems very low.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Jul 1, 2011)

tkin said:


> Seems too low, actually seems impossible.
> 
> Also item 9 need power from wall right? Not the portable edition.



That's right. Item 9 and 11 need external power and they are *not portable versions*.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^i think those exclude vat.



Yes. The prices mentioned do not include VAT. You could add 5% vat if you want to.



Oh and in case you wanted to know the place, it's GOLCHHA at S. P. Road


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2011)

WTH
*www.primeabgb.com/dailydeal/nzxtphantom.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ good deal


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2011)

faun said:


> wth
> *www.primeabgb.com/dailydeal/nzxtphantom.jpg


what the f%$%%???????????????????????????

Oh god, if i just had the money.


*PS: One more thing, sarath ordered a kb from prime and it was delivered after 47 days, you might want to consider that.*


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ lol tkin  no need to regret for that, opportunities will come again.



Skud said:


> If 10-12k cabby becomes mid-range, what will we call our 5-6k ones? DABBA???



well said skud, I own CM 690, so is this DABBA ?

@maverick786us: HAF X is a full tower cabinet, plz go & see cooler master site.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 2, 2011)

@ tkin just check wth ur bank whats the shortest FD duration available then  fix ur pocket money for that period and make it a regular cycle ull never have to pass such offers.

dont know why but for some reason i prefer  antec DF -30 and 902 over fantom.thermaltek xaser too.

btw is gs 700 better than vx 550?

@ skud anything below thermaltek lvl 10 is a dabba


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2011)

aby geek said:


> @ tkin just check wth ur bank whats the shortest FD duration available then  fix ur pocket money for that period and make it a regular cycle ull never have to pass such offers.
> 
> dont know why but for some reason i prefer  antec DF -30 and 902 over fantom.thermaltek xaser too.
> 
> ...


I already bought HAF 912 advanced, if I could just sell it in an instant.

GS700 will provide more power than VX550 and have nearly same build quality.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 2, 2011)

if u dont like ur haf give it to me lol .

hmm but  vx550 is believed to give 650w so does gs 700 give over 700w too?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 2, 2011)

aby geek said:


> @ tkin just check wth ur bank whats the shortest FD duration available then  fix ur pocket money for that period and make it a regular cycle ull never have to pass such offers.
> 
> dont know why but for some reason i prefer  antec DF -30 and 902 over fantom.thermaltek xaser too.
> 
> ...



thermaltake level 10 looks itself a DABBA


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 2, 2011)

aby geek said:


> hmm but  vx550 is believed to give 650w so does gs 700 give over 700w too?



Yes GS 700 would be better...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2011)

Gigabyte GA-A75-D3H @ 7.1k
Gigabyte GA-A75-D3H (rev. 1.0)

Gigabyte GA-A75M-D2H @ 6.6k
Gigabyte GA-A75M-D2H (rev. 1.0)

Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V - 5.95k
Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V (rev. 1.0)


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ nice find Jas - now we only need to know the price of compatible APUs  ( there are only five anyway ie A8-3850, A8-3800, A6-3650, A6-3600 & E2-3200 ) who wants or can to buy a A75 without a APU 

alright - found the prices of two APU's so far 

AMD A8-3850 @ 7,000.00
AMD A6-3650 @ 5,850.00


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ nice find Jas - now we only need to know the price of compatible APUs  ( there are only five anyway ie A8-3850, A8-3800, A6-3650, A6-3600 & E2-3200 ) who wants or can to buy a A75 without a APU
> 
> alright - found the prices of two APU's so far
> 
> ...



thanks TP


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ you're welcome bro


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2011)

which is the costliest motherboard in market?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gigabyte G1 Killer


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> which is the costliest motherboard in market?



what about EVGA SR2 Classified 
599.99$ at EVGA website.
EVGA | Products

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/2544/270wsw555a2lg5.jpg

newegg is 20$ cheaper BTW.
Newegg.com - EVGA Classified SR-2 270-WS-W555-A2 LGA 1366 Intel 5520 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HPTX Intel Motherboard

planning a high end build?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2011)

^^gigabyte G1 killer cost is 40k


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^gigabyte G1 killer cost is 40k



GIGABYTE G1-Killer Series G1.Assassin - 29k


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ The assassin is the best model in the series right?

EVGA's SR2 is unavailable here and expect a 45-50k price tag if it ever comes here (highly unlikely)


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 4, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> ^^ The assassin is the best model in the series right?
> 
> EVGA's SR2 is unavailable here and expect a 45-50k price tag if it ever comes here (highly unlikely)



Yes assassin is the best...

EVGA's SR2 not avail in India..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

*NEW RIG ADDED:*

#6 Low Budget Gaming PC (AMD) 35k



> Athlon II X4 635 @ 4k
> MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3.5k
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 2k
> MSI R6850 1GB Cyclone PE @ 9.8k
> ...



*RE-OPENING OF PRICE LIST*



> *PROCESSORS:*
> 
> *INTEL*
> Core i7 2600k 3.4GHz @ 15.9k
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

^nice list. 
add 6770 and 6750, gt520 etc from lynx india.


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Yes assassin is the best...
> 
> EVGA's SR2 not avail in India..


Sr2 is a server board at heart, hence the price, the G1 assassin is the costliest single socket board in market.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what about EVGA SR2 Classified
> 599.99$ at EVGA website.
> EVGA | Products



That's an ugly mobo


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what about EVGA SR2 Classified
> 599.99$ at EVGA website.
> EVGA | Products
> 
> ...



that's look monstrous na d building a rig using this one will be an Ultra High End rig  - here's a review of it - first I've seen it on Dec 2010 though 
EVGA Classified SR-2 Review | bit-tech.net



comp@ddict said:


> *NEW RIG ADDED:*
> 
> #6 Low Budget Gaming PC (AMD) 35k
> 
> *RE-OPENING OF PRICE LIST*





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^nice list.
> add 6770 and 6750, gt520 etc from lynx india.



ZOTAC GeForce GTX 520 1GB GDDR3 @ 3.1k
Sapphire HD6750 1GB GDDR5 @ 6k
Sapphire HD6770 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.1k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

some Zalman coolers -
Zalman



topgear said:


> that's look monstrous na d building a rig using this one will be an Ultra High End rig  - here's a review of it - first I've seen it on Dec 2010 though
> EVGA Classified SR-2 Review | bit-tech.net



thanks for link buddy 



Faun said:


> That's an ugly mobo



its a beast


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Added it buddy, feels like the old times again.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Sr2 is a server board at heart, hence the price, the G1 assassin is the costliest single socket board in market.



ASUS Rampage III Black Edition is the costliest single socket board


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

A price check of Guwahati:

Intel i5 2300 + Intel  mobo combo costs around 13k 

4 Gb Ddr 3 1333 Mhz Ram costs Rs.2000 flat.


Edit: The mobo is dh61ww


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> A price check of Guwahati:
> 
> Intel i5 2300 + Intel  mobo combo costs around 13k
> 
> 4 Gb Ddr 3 1333 Mhz Ram costs Rs.2000 flat.



Pls Specify the mobo model, coz 
dh61ww - 3.2k
dh67vr - 4.8K
dh67bl - 5.1k

which one fits in the combo?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

MegaMind said:
			
		

> Pls Specify the mobo model, coz
> dh61ww - 3.2k
> dh67vr - 4.8K
> dh67bl - 5.1k which one fits in the combo?


 Its the dh61ww 

How are prices here compared your area? I think its quite high 
and this is cheapest I could find. Not many shops here stock Sandy Bridge i5's. A handfull stock these. Many still sell older Lga 775 socket based chips and mobos. i3 is available here in plenty though. Almost all bigger shops stock i3 SB.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> How are prices here compared your area? I think its quite high



Ya.. .  
i5 2400+DH61WW - 12.4k
i5 2400+DH67BL-B3 - 14.2k

Corsair DDR3 1333 2GB - 0.9k
            "            4 GB - 1.8K


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> some Zalman coolers -
> Zalman
> 
> thanks for link buddy
> ...



you're welcome bro and thanks for the Zalman cooler links 



comp@ddict said:


> ^^ Added it buddy, feels like the old times again.



Good old days 

BTW, Cheapest Fusion 

Asus E35M1-M @ 6.35k - all others have priced their's above 8k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

> Asus E35M1-M @ 6.35k - all others have priced their's above 8k.



processor mobo included right? I'll be adding this once I get the MoBo section up, i'll only be doing LGA 1155 and AM3 Mobos.

*UPDATE* - Very essential but often overlooked component of a PC


> *KEYBOARD AND MICE:*
> 
> *COMBO*
> iBall Cherry @ 0.8k
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

^nice list


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ there was a huge list earlier, HUGE, i removed the old parts now, but it had everything, ask the guys around here.

Rebuilding it will take some time.

BTW, I've added some tweaks here and there, to make the thread post shorter, added Spoiler tags to the custom rigs.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> processor mobo included right? I'll be adding this once I get the MoBo section up, i'll only be doing LGA 1155 and AM3 Mobos.
> 
> *UPDATE* - Very essential but often overlooked component of a PC





> iBall Cherry @ 0.8k
> iBall Optical Elite @ 0.8k
> iBall CDS-243 @ 1.4k
> iBall Cordless Couple @ 1.6k
> ...


I've selected the overpriced models, those prices are confirmed in kolkata.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 6, 2011)

A small price update in the above list,
Keyboards,
Logitech K120 - 0.325k
Logitech K200 - 0.4K
Microsoft Sidewinder X4 - 2K

Mice,
Gigabyte M6800 - 0.7K


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Okay I've made the changes.

I have a question. Is it possible to have like say

*GRAPHICS CARDS* : : *PROCESSORS* : : etc.

at the TOP of the price list and in such a way that if the USER CLICKS on them, they are automatically scrolled down to that portion of the MAIN POST where the respective Section clicked, lies.

Is this possible/do-able?


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ Okay I've made the changes.
> 
> I have a question. Is it possible to have like say
> 
> ...


Not doable if all text is part of same post, doable if you create separate posts for it, ask mods to give you blank posts right after main post.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ there was a huge list earlier, HUGE, i removed the old parts now, but it had everything, ask the guys around here.
> 
> Rebuilding it will take some time.
> 
> BTW, I've added some tweaks here and there, to make the thread post shorter, added Spoiler tags to the custom rigs.



i remember the list


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not doable if all text is part of same post, doable if you create separate posts for it, ask mods to give you blank posts right after main post.



topgear we need your HELP!


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ check out the posts 2-3-4-5..this is what you meant/wanted??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ check out the posts 2-3-4-5..this is what you meant/wanted??



Thanks soo much ico.

Now all I need to know is how to link the portions, I mean



> GRAPHICS CARDS : : PROCESSORS : : etc.
> 
> at the TOP of the price list and in such a way that if the USER CLICKS on them, they are automatically scrolled down to that portion of the MAIN POST where the respective Section clicked, lies.



this!


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Thanks soo much ico.
> 
> Now all I need to know is how to link the portions, I mean
> 
> ...


Just Use Links, add permalink of the posts to link part and give a name like processors etc.

Like this: Ubugabuga


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2011)

server/ ws board par normal cpu nahin chalenge. so its not a big deal.

remember evga w555 it require xeons and blooms could be used to exploit its power.

btw, fyi , in india if you want evga contact tirupathi enterprise they are the dstrbuters.

*dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/level10/l10beauty_lw.jpg

and i refuse to agree this is dabba bmw design team will suicide if they  read this.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

aby geek said:


> server/ ws board par normal cpu nahin chalenge. so its not a big deal.
> 
> remember evga w555 it require xeons and blooms could be used to exploit its power.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, level 10 is one of the sexiest cabby I had ever seen(apart from phantom).
And also that BMW designed it.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2011)

^+1m
i would love designing cabbies man even if i have to design cars frst ill do that. (coz thts even cooler)

and i also luv the fact that its only 33k thats affrdable for such a classy high quality branded chassis.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

aby geek said:


> ^+1m
> i would love designing cabbies man even if i have to design cars frst ill do that. (coz thts even cooler)
> 
> *and i also luv the fact that its only 33k thats affrdable for such a classy high quality branded chassis.*


Ahem, my gpu cost less than that


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2011)

haan but 6990 se to sasta hai , 1.5 lac config me aaram se ayega.


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2011)

Update 

Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3GHz @ 9.8k
Phenom II X6 1075T 3GHz @ 8.4k
Phenom II X4 965 BE 3.4GHz @ 6.4k
Phenom II X4 955 BE 3.2GHz @ 5.6k


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Thanks soo much ico.
> 
> Now all I need to know is how to link the portions, I mean
> 
> ...


Just copy the permalink of posts.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Updated topgear, thanks ico.

It's done. Post feedback!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Updated topgear, thanks ico.
> 
> It's done. Post feedback!



nice work


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice find Jas!!


Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 @ 13.5k

Amazing pricing!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks comp@addict


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Jas you are good, I mean I have like 15 to 20 tabs so I come once a while to each tab and fill out those PC build requests, but in the mean time you already posted a config!

Damn!! I have to be faster


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Jas you are good, I mean I have like 15 to 20 tabs so I come once a while to each tab and fill out those PC build requests, but in the mean time you already posted a config!
> 
> Damn!! I have to be faster



just 2 tabs do the work for me. thanks buddy. 

both tabs have PC Components / Configurations section open. turn wise turn post in threads. while one posting, open another.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Updated topgear, thanks ico.
> 
> It's done. Post feedback!



looks neat and organized


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

Nicely done, reps to you man.


----------



## constantine (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey ! Prime is currently running a great offer for today - Ripjaws X 8GB (4gbx2) for 3.5k ! :O


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2011)

constantine said:


> Hey ! Prime is currently running a great offer for today - Ripjaws X 8GB (4gbx2) for 3.5k ! :O



Hmm, saves 500 bucks, and Ripjaws! Wow, is this really real?

And guys,

I want you all to read this if you can:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/143566-your-journey-so-far.html


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

constantine said:


> Hey ! Prime is currently running a great offer for today - Ripjaws X 8GB (4gbx2) for 3.5k ! :O


Sarath bought a keyboard from prime which was delivered to him after 53 days


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 9, 2011)

^^At that price, u can get only a H67 mobo...

i5 2500k has unlocked multipliers, which benefits in OCing.. And for OCing. u need a P67 or a Z68 mobo which costs more than 8K... 

Else u can get i5 2400 + H67..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> Sarath bought a keyboard from prime which was delivered to him after 53 days



my psu was delivered in 3.5 days


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> my psu was delivered in 3.5 days



So i guess it depends on the location...


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Depends more on stock. If its needed to be back-ordered, then it will take time.


----------



## constantine (Jul 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> Sarath bought a keyboard from prime which was delivered to him after 53 days



Yea i saw that , but its a pretty good deal , thought i'd post it !


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^At that price, u can get only a H67 mobo...
> 
> i5 2500k has unlocked multipliers, which benefits in OCing.. And for OCing. u need a *P67* or a Z68 mobo which *costs more than 8K*...
> 
> Else u can get i5 2400 + H67..



You can get Asus P8P67-M @ 7.9k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys, need suggestion. Should I go ahead and re-open the "*MOTHERBOARDS*" section too?

That way all the essentials will have been covered!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 10, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Hey guys, need suggestion. Should I go ahead and re-open the "*MOTHERBOARDS*" section too?
> 
> That way all the essentials will have been covered!



Y not... That would be very helpful...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, for starters I would definitely need some help with it.

And here are the mobos that will be featured in the list:

AM3 only, AM3 compatible with BD, and LGA 1155.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 10, 2011)

@Comp@ddict, here goes for LGA 1155..

H61,

Intel DH61WW - 3.2k
Asus P8H61-M PLUS - 3.3K
GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2 - 3.4k
ASUS P8H61-M LE - 3.5K
MSI H61M-E23 - 3.5k

H67,

Intel DH67VR - 4.6K
MSI H67MA-E35 - 4.7K
Intel DH67BL - 5.1K
Gigabyte H67M-D2 - 5.4k
ASUS P8H67-M LX - 6K
ASUS P8H67-M LE - 6.4k
Intel DH67CL - 6.5K
ASUS P8H67-M - 7.1k
ASUS P8H67-M PRO - 7.4K
GIGABYTE GA-H67MA-UD2H - 7.8k
ASUS P8H67-M EVO - 8.6K

P67,

Asus P8P67-M - 7.9k
MSI P67A-GD55 - 9.3k
GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3 - 9.4K
Gigabyte P67A-UD3R - 9.8k
MSI P67A-GD65 - 10.4k
ASUS P8P67 - 10.5k
GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD4 - 11.8k
Asus P8P67 Pro - 12k
MSI P67A-GD80 - 13k
Asus Sabertooth P67 - 13.4k
Asus P8P67 DELUXE - 15.2k
GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD7 - 17.4k

Z68, 

Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R - 11.3k
Asus p8z68-v - 12k
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z - 12.7k
GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD4 - 13.2k
Asus p8z68-v pro - 13.2k
GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD7 - 19.7k
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z - 25.4k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> You can get Asus P8P67-M @ 7.9k



available at your place?


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ nope - available at  Delta Peripherals - a shop from Chennai 

@ *MegaMind* - Asus Sabertooth P67 @ 13.4k

Here goes AM3 mobo list 

Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
Asus M4A88T M LE @ 4.4k
Asus M4A88T M @ 4.8k
Asus M4A88T M/USB3 @ 5.7k
Asus M4A88TD M EVO @ 6k
Asus M4A88TD V EVO @ 7.4k
Asus M4A89GTD-PROU3 @ 8.4k

Asus M4N98TD-EVO @ 8k
Asus M4A89GTD PRO @ 8.5k
Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 @ 9.4k
Asus 890FX CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA @ 13k
Asus 890FX  Crosshair IV Extreme @ 21.7k

Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.4k
Gigabyte GA- MA78LMT-S2P @ 2.8k
Gigabyte MA880GM-UD2H @ 4k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L @ 4.4k
Gigabyte MA880GM-USB3 @ 5.2k
Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H @ 7.5k

MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3.6k
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7.5k
MSI 880GM-E41 @ 3.7k
MSI 880GMA-E35 @ 4.9k
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5k
MSI 880GMA-E55 @ 5.5k
MSI 890FXA-GD65 @ 9.1k
MSI 890FXA-GD70 @ 10.2k

Biostar 890GXE @ 6.5k
Biostar 780L3 @ 2.4k

*ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX @ 13.75k* - waiting for the Bulldozer cpu


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh wait, just one thing, topgear can you create a new blank post for me on the first page? 

I totally forgot about it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @Comp@ddict, here goes for LGA 1155..
> 
> H61,
> 
> ...



Asus P8P67 V-Pro is only for 11.5K Not 12K.
check this post venram has purchased.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...3405-presenting-my-brand-spankin-new-rig.html


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Asus P8P67 V-Pro is only for 11.5K Not 12K.
> check this post venram has purchased.



Vary in diff. places..


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Oh wait, just one thing, topgear can you create a new blank post for me on the first page?
> 
> I totally forgot about it.



as I told before only admins can do that - so you better send a PM to ico


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2011)

wait ico is admin?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 12, 2011)

yup hes super baba


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2011)

when did this happen< i thot he was mod!


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> when did this happen< i thot he was mod!


He got upgraded


----------



## Tenida (Jul 12, 2011)

ico is bond james bond


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 12, 2011)

@Tenida, U r upgrading again? wat happened to ur siggy...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> wait ico is admin?


Yes HE IS 


comp@ddict said:


> when did this happen< i thot he was mod!




He became that exactly in October 2010


----------



## Tenida (Jul 12, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @Tenida, U r upgrading again? wat happened to ur siggy...


The crossed item in my siggy is my next upgrade.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 12, 2011)

Tenida said:


> The crossed item in my siggy is my next upgrade.



So finally decided on mobo?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 12, 2011)

Actually i hav no option left.Only vPro has video output with virtue no other brand like msi/gigabyte with virtue is available in India.I like the msi z68 gd65 a lot but when it will come to India, god only knows.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Actually i hav no option left.Only vPro has video output with virtue no other brand like msi/gigabyte with virtue is available in India.I like the msi z68 gd65 a lot but when it will come to India, god only knows.


Good good, another one falls into the dark hands of rashi 

Just kidding, the Vpro is a fantastic board, the bios alone makes it better than competing boards, get it and be happy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 13, 2011)

*UPDATE*


> *MOTHERBOARDs:*
> 
> *INTEL*
> 
> ...



Okay, here's my question. I've noticed that this list of mine takes up 20% of the space from the left side of the page. Is t possible to have lists side by side? I mean it would save a lot of scrolling if I could have lists side by side on the same page. Is is possible?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 13, 2011)

MSI motherboard based on Z68 chipset is coming to kolkata next week.Got this information from MSI India.
Model no.-MSI z68 gd65 -rs10,200/-10.6k


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

So, are you going for this?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 13, 2011)

^^yes bro. replied in kolkata thread.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ ooh gd65 for 10.2k , droool. bahut badiya khabar sunai hai.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 13, 2011)

GD 55 also will be available from next week onwards.

*Price update-*
MSI H61M-P21-2.7k
MSI P67A-GD55-8.5k
MSI P67A-GD65-9.8k
MSI P67A-GD80-12.5k
MSI Big Bang Marshal (B3)-Rs 21k
MSI Z68A-GD55-8.5k
MSI Z68A-GD65-10.6k
MSI Z68A-GD80-13.2k


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 13, 2011)

Buy Gskill SNIPER F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 in Mumbai India
Unbelievable Price


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

Also look for this:-

Buy Gskill F3-16000CL9D-8GBRM in Mumbai India


----------



## tkin (Jul 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> Also look for this:-
> 
> Buy Gskill F3-16000CL9D-8GBRM in Mumbai India


For P55 systems.

For gskill ripjaws: model name ending with RL=Sandy bridge compatible 1.5v 
RM = 1.55v RAMs, for P55 series.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> Okay, here's my question. I've noticed that this list of mine takes up 20% of the space from the left side of the page. Is t possible to have lists side by side? I mean it would save a lot of scrolling if I could have lists side by side on the same page. Is is possible?



Like this 



*Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3*
 | 
*Rs. 9500*
 | 
*Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R *
| 
*Rs. 11300*
 | 
*ASUS P8Z68-V*
 | 
*Rs. 12000*
*Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4*
 |
 *Rs. 13200* 
| 
*Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD7*
 | 
*Rs. 19700*
 | 
*ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z*
 | 
*Rs. 12700*
use tables - it's very simple and don't forget to give me some credit for this innovative design


----------



## aby geek (Jul 14, 2011)

i wanted to know how does gigabyte ud7 compre to those 25-30k mobos ?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 17, 2011)

anyone confirm any MSI p67 mobo around 7k?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

@nilgtx u need specifically p67? if not then msi z68 gd 55 is available for 8.5k.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2011)

aby geek said:


> i wanted to know how does gigabyte ud7 compre to those 25-30k mobos ?


The MIVE beats the UD7 by a small margin.

one of the reasons for the UD7 losing  is that the MIVE has the socket closer to the RAM slots resulting in lower latency and another is that the Gigabyte UD series has poorer Load-line Calibration than the Asus ROG series.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Look at the price of Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL  for sandybridge from different site:-


1) Primeabgb gives @ Rs 3350/-* Link*
2) Smcinternational gives @ Rs 4050/- *Link*
3) Theitdepot gives gives @ Rs 4895/- Link
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4)Why the price of same product is different?
5)From which site i should deal?
6)What about the warranty of GSkill ram if purchased from online shop?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

^^Prime ofcourse..


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

@tenida online shops have varying prices 

better to inquire the street shops first.
also not all online shops deliver all over india so those delivering locally have lower prices.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ I know but my local shop quoting greater price than Primeabgb.I live in Calcutta so i think the shipping will be no problem.Near to my house DTDC,Professional,Bluedart,Overnight courier office are there.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

arey nahin imean whatever online shop is situated in calcutta will cater to you better. 
aap lynx india se contact karlo they have a  wide network, also itwares deliver hassle free all over india as i have heard.

the it wares guy is rahul aor rohan i guess.

if you want i can give you tirupathi calcutta's number you can contact them about what beside corsair rams they provide.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

@Tenida, Got the xtra flow fans buddy??


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

No i will order from ebay after purchasing hyper cooler


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2011)

I think we have missed the big news in this thread :

SMC guys are selling MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC at 10750 

Link


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome find *tg*!!But Twin Frozr III is what people want, don't they??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

price changed to 13750 again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar ,

Please change the price of Logitech of Z313 in the PC buying thread


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/143901-pc-buying-guide-july-2011-a.html

Reference link for price 
Logitech Speaker System Z313


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> price changed to 13750 again.




You can now recommend the Sapphire 6950 1gb, aaram se.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

^ok thetechfreak



Skud said:


> You can now recommend the Sapphire 6950 1gb, aaram se.



exactly. 6950 becomes vfm again


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Super VFM. 

So, when will your card arrive?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> exactly. 6950 becomes vfm again



But jas still 560Ti TFII beats that sapphire 6950 right?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Super VFM.
> 
> So, when will your card arrive?





> Dear Sir,
> 
> No that was just an error the actual price is Rs 13750/-.  Your graphic card will be dispatched today itself we’ll update you with the tracking details within next 24 hrs of the dispatch.
> 
> ...





MegaMind said:


> But jas still 560Ti TFII beats that sapphire 6950 right?



no....!


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> I think we have missed the big news in this thread :
> 
> SMC guys are selling MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC at 10750
> 
> Link



sweet  no, its ~13.7k now


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> sweet


Check the price again.


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

13750/-


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

^^same


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2011)

yep, the price has changed back to 13,750.00 now and it was a mistake by them - look at post no. 4158


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> man please post that review which makes you believe this. preferably pm me.



Jaskanwar, please have a look at Post #4153 by me


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Jaskanwar ,
> 
> Please change the price of Logitech of Z313 in the PC buying thread
> 
> ...




ok buddy. i will change it 

but VS2621 or Z313?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> but VS2621 or Z313?


 I think they both are almost same. I would choose the Logitech over the VS2621

One of my cousin has the VS2621 which I think the performance are just about same as my Z313. The Logitech is CHEAPER by a few rupess than the Altec Lansing

Just update the price.

Here is thread at Tom's HW- [Solved] Logitech Z313 or Altec Lansing VS2621 or Creative I-Trigue L3300 - Other-Peripherals - Computer-Peripherals


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 19, 2011)

@ thetechfreek
ok buddy. as you say. 

some of best g.skill prices -

Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - 3350
*Gskill F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT - 2650* 
Gskill SNIPER F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 - 3650

Gskill RAM in India | Buy Gskill RAM Online at cheap Price


----------



## Tenida (Jul 19, 2011)

One guy in MD computers in Kolkata wanted to buy Sapphire HD 6950 1GB.But me and *cilus *explained him about the heating issue in SApphire 6950 and also performance also greater that 6950.Eventually the guy understands and purchased HAWK @ 14k ALL .So +1 for HAWK
Also HAWK 560ti perform closer to 570Ti.
NOTE-Cilus has 6870CFX but still he recommended better card i.e 560Ti HaWk.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Eventually the guy understands and purchased HAWK @ 14k ALL .So +1 for HAWK



14K nett???


----------



## Tenida (Jul 19, 2011)

Price Of GTX560Ti HAWK @14K is awesome

Yes buddy yes. 

We are not  from MSI or Sapphire nor we will get money for recommended any specific card.But our duty is to recommended better product.So you all also do that.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

*Guys stop fighting over GTX 560 Ti vs. HD6950 here* - all of your posts moved here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/143795-hd6950-vs-560ti.html


----------



## vickybat (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Price Of GTX560Ti HAWK @14K is awesome
> 
> Yes buddy yes.
> 
> We are not  from MSI or Sapphire nor we will get money for recommended any specific card.But our duty is to recommended better product.So you all also do that.



That's true buddy. Opinions should always remain unbiased..


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> 14K nett???


Yes, cause this hawk is imported by Topnotch aka zebronics, and unlike Acro(parent of smc) these guys are not fcuking thieves.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> *Guys stop fighting over GTX 560 Ti vs. HD6950 here* - all of your posts moved here
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/143795-hd6950-vs-560ti.html





One article to put paid to a lot of "heated argument" posts

*Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked *

see the truth and then decide...and people should not try to force their own conclusions onto others...defeats the process of democracy!

*Guys stop the fight over GTX 560 Ti vs. HD6950 here*  - from now on every post related to this will be deleted.

That benchmark should let people decide which gfx card they want to buy and if they have any more specific need they can always create a new thread and you guys can post your suggestions over there.


----------



## max_007 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Price Of GTX560Ti HAWK @14K is awesome
> 
> Yes buddy yes.
> 
> *We are not  from MSI or Sapphire nor we will get money for recommended any specific card.But our duty is to recommended better product.So you all also do that*.


thank you so much tenida 
salesman ke chilo ??..palashda !!?bcoz i am also planning to buy that card frm MD.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

max_007 said:


> thank you so much tenida
> salesman ke chilo ??..palashda !!?bcoz i am also planning to buy that card frm MD.



Yes.Palash da.
Go for MSI N560Ti Hawk its best card under 14K.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yes.Palash da.
> Go for MSI N560Ti Hawk its best card under 14K.


Agree, its really good.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 22, 2011)

Price Update
*Processor*
Intel Core i5 2400- Rs 9200/-
Intel Core i5 2500-Rs 10050/-
Intel Core i5 2500K-Rs 11400/-
Intel Core i7 2600k-Rs 15900/-
This are all new price of Intel Processor.

*Motherboard-*
MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)-Rs 9500/-
MSI Z68A-GD65(B3)-Rs 10600/-
MSI Z68A-GD80(B3)-Rs 13700/-
MSI P67A-GD55(B3)-Rs 8550/-
MSI P67A-GD65(B3)-Rs 9500/-
MSI P67A-GD80(B3)-Rs 12800/-
ASUS Z68 Vpro-Rs 13200/-
ASUS Z68 V-Rs 12800/-
Price hiked for MSI board also
*RAM*
Gskill Ripjaws X 8GB CL9 1600MHZ 1.5V-Rs 4170/-All
Gskill Ripjaws Sniper-Rs 4600/-
*
GAMING KEYBOARD-*

Microsoft X4 Sidewinder-RS 2500/- 2years warranty
Logitech G110-RS 3300/- 3 Years warranty.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Specs of Sniper???


----------



## Tenida (Jul 22, 2011)

^^Specs of *Gskill Sniper F3*-1.25V, 1600MHZ, CL9


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

BAD!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 22, 2011)

Skud 1.25v is a very low voltage. i am not surprised it costs so much.

I think only the central chips of each wafer make it to these voltages.

You are basically looking at Intel's Xeon/Extreme Edition equivalents of Core i7s (if you could compare them that is).

In fact a 1.5v/1.65v module has a different PCB design than a 1.25v module, because there are only a handful of memory makers (that is they make DRAM chips(samsung,hynix,hyundai etc, not RAM brands like Corsair,Kingston,Mushkin etc). PCB design heavily influences voltages.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually recently saw one review of Sniper which is a 1600MHz CL7 1.6V kit. That's why I was inquiring whether it is this one.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 22, 2011)

@skud: Still, that doesnt explain how it is *bad* according to you.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Bad because I was thinking it might be these CL7 modules, not for anything else.  Also I have heard they don't OC much. Can't vouch for it though.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 22, 2011)

OC would be as unique as everyone's genes, ears, fingerprints, walk patterns, noses etc are. Each chip has its own heat cloack and voltage relation chart (as in unique).

Some people's i7 9XXs reach 4Ghz uncore, others only 3800Mhz . and D0 stepping has a wall of 4.2Ghz for most at max voltage of 1.35v.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Price Update
> *Processor*
> Intel Core i5 2400- Rs 9200/-
> Intel Core i5 2500-Rs 10050/-
> ...



why the price hike on core i5 2500k ?
what's the price on other places ?

I think MegaMind ( he is from Chennai ) told core i5 2500l is 10.5k there


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 23, 2011)

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5--Free Shipping  - 12.6k

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7--Free shipping  - 14.5k


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ Thanks for this but it would be great if we can get some 990FX mobos under 10k


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2011)

It is also my wish.


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

Any UD3 or UD2 available?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> why the price hike on core i5 2500k ?
> what's the price on other places ?
> 
> I think MegaMind ( he is from Chennai ) told core i5 2500l is 10.5k there



Intel increase their Sandybridge processor price everywhere.I think some shop has old stock that's why they giving at old price.In patna also i guy telling i52500k@11.5k.


----------



## Navneet Verma (Jul 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Intel increase their Sandybridge processor price everywhere.I think some shop has old stock that's why they giving at old price.In patna also i guy telling i52500k@11.5k.





i got intel i5-2500 in 10400 in pune.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 23, 2011)

Intel is Exploiting the "no Competition" Time Frame. And Thanks to AMD that Frame is not closing soon enough.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 23, 2011)

^^I think its more due Govt policies!! 'cause mobile prices have gone up everywhere(univercell,mobilestore & local retailers). A few days back Nokia 5233 was for almost 5.1k at Univercell but yesterday when I checked it was for almost 5.9k!!!


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

^^Yeah.Intel is capitalizing this situation.If AMD BD is hit then only intel proccy prices can be reduced  Other than that there is  no hope


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Intel increase their Sandybridge processor price everywhere.I think some shop has old stock that's why they giving at old price.In patna also i guy telling i52500k@11.5k.



Thanks for the info 



Navneet Verma said:


> i got intel i5-2500 in 10400 in pune.



but that's not a 2500k - so it's price is knida high every where right now I guess.



Tech_Wiz said:


> Intel is Exploiting the "no Competition" Time Frame. And Thanks to AMD that Frame is not closing soon enough.



AMD needs to do something quickly but who will lend an ear



ssb1551 said:


> ^^I think its more due Govt policies!! 'cause mobile prices have gone up everywhere(univercell,mobilestore & local retailers). A few days back Nokia 5233 was for almost 5.1k at Univercell but yesterday when I checked it was for almost 5.9k!!!



This might be a reason too ....


----------



## d3p (Jul 24, 2011)

SMC has listed Logitech Z906 at 18,425.00. Hopefully these are the final prices, instead of just some typo Cr@p..


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 24, 2011)

Buy Gskill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL in Mumbai India  am I dreaming or is it real ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

^^Nice finding buddy, awesome price...


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ actually all credit goes to tenida, he actually found it & posted it in another thread


----------



## Tenida (Jul 24, 2011)

^^Thanks mate


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats a good price.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 24, 2011)

wondering if NZXT Tempest EVO can swallow large gpus or not, like HD 6990 ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Last week there was ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z for 12.5K which is an amazing deal for a Z68 chipset but now it is nowhere to be found.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ It's still available @ 12.7K and @ 13k - acc to to the website 

Link 1
Link 2


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 25, 2011)

SMC increased price to 12.7K from 12.5K?!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

@keith_j_snyder2, if u are getting Gene-Z, multi GPU setup will be a PITA/impossible...



nilgtx260 said:


> wondering if NZXT Tempest EVO can swallow large gpus or not, like HD 6990 ?



Yes, it can..


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 25, 2011)

how about this THERMALTAKE V9 (VJ40001W2Z) | eBay


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

A bit too costly IMO.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @keith_j_snyder2, if u are getting Gene-Z, multi GPU setup will be a PITA/impossible...



yep, at that price it's better to get Asus Z68 V-Pro


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 26, 2011)

^^you can use an extender cable. Problem solved.

the gene will be fine for 2-Way SLI/CF with watercooling or using extender cables. It OC's better than the VPro, and AFAIK its intended use is as a LANBox Mobo (for gaming/OC fests/contests)


----------



## navin00 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys any update abt corsair H70 cooling proccy cooler..is it worth a buy out...?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> ^^you can use an extender cable. Problem solved.
> 
> the gene will be fine for 2-Way SLI/CF with watercooling or using extender cables.
> 
> It OC's better than the VPro, and AFAIK its intended use is as a LANBox Mobo (for gaming/OC fests/contests)



I doubt Gene-Z can hold 2 GPUs w/o toughing each other...

extender cables. ?

OC part, Gene-Z looses to V-pro..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 26, 2011)

really? Vpro is better?? can you please show me any proof on that? AFAIK the ROG series has better components than the other series. Sabertooth is almost like the poor man's ROG mobo.

EDIT- BTW you are wrong  :

P8Z68 V-Pro:
*www.guru3d.com/article/asus-p8z68-v-pro-review/12


> The turbo frequency clock to *4800* MHz was very stable, and will be integrated into the test sessions. On top of that you can easily flick on XMP profiles.


MIVEG-Z:
*www.guru3d.com/article/asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-review/11


> Overclocking the GENE-Z was miraculous wise we close in at 5 GHz, our ES processor normally just will not pass 4800 MHz whatsoever, we reached *4900* MHz.



Extender Cable:
Google Images

Like I said, watecooling or the aforementioned cable will solve your problem. BTW reference design is meant to be sandwitched.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

^^Vpro is as better as Gene-Z.

Asus Z68/P67 Vpro is largest selling motherboard worldwide.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> really? Vpro is better?? can you please show me any proof on that? *AFAIK the ROG series has better components than the other series. *Sabertooth is almost like the poor man's ROG mobo.
> 
> Extender Cable:
> Google Images



I thought the same too.. But thats not the case with Gene-Z.. 

overclock3d

bit-tech

And thanks for the Extender Cable info.. Never knew such a thing existed...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 26, 2011)

@MegaMind: In your links the V-Pro isnt even mentioned...

I posted Guru3D review which shows the Gene to be better.

You may be correct on the part that it is not as good as an ROG board could be, but you certainly are wrong when it comes to V-pro vs Gene

@Tenida: Well i am talking about overclocking, not the overall package.  You missed that in my post. What does *as better as* mean btw?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

^^I just love the looks of ASUS Gene-Z


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 26, 2011)

Even so, you cant deny that the Gene is the better OCer than V-Pro.

Nice setup btw, although I hate bumblebee (he behaves more like a puppy than a sentient being).


However, accounting for the fact that each chip has its own heat/frequency/clock signature, you could conclude they are even-Stevens


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Even so, you cant deny that the Gene is the better OCer than V-Pro.
> 
> Nice setup btw, although *I hate bumblebee* (he behaves more like a puppy than a sentient being).
> 
> ...



Ohh But i like Autobot bumblebee so much.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Even so, you cant deny that the Gene is the better OCer than V-Pro.



May be..


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Even so, *you cant deny that the Gene is the better OCer than V-Pro.*
> 
> Nice setup btw, although I hate bumblebee (he behaves more like a puppy than a sentient being).
> 
> ...



if you are talking about OC the I will say they are almost same and remember v-pro mobo was tested with 2~ months older bios 

With Asus Z68 Maximus IV Gene-Z  :

guru3d : 4.9 Ghz ( 2600k )
hardwareheaven.com : 5050 Mhz ( 2600k )
tweaktown.com : 5356.5 Mhz

Asus Z68-V Pro :

guru3d : 4.8 Ghz ( 2600k )
hardwareheaven.com : 5050 Mhz ( 2600k )
tweaktown.com : 5363.9 Mhz

Verdict : Asus Z68 Maximus IV Gene-Z $179.99 and ASUS P8Z68-V PRO $209.99 ( newegg ) - given the price, compact size, nice layout and OC ability Maximus IV Gene-Z $179.99 is a clear winner


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 27, 2011)

> However, accounting for the fact that each chip has its own heat/frequency/clock signature, you could conclude they are even-Stevens



TG this makes things clear enough for you ?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

I want to buy kaspersky IS 2011 from Letsbuy.com anybody has discount coupon code.?


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> TG this makes things clear enough for you ?



where from you got that 

Seagate Go Flex USB 3.0 500GB @ 3.2k
Seagate Go Flex USB 3.0 1 TB @ 5.5k


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 29, 2011)

@TG: well if that wasnt the case, we wouldnt see product binning now would we?

Also, under a microscope its all hills and valleys in a processor so each chip is unique in that matter 

Linus Tech Tips has a short article(video) on product binning.

A single wafer has chips for almost all the different models of the same series.
New steppings mean slight revisions on the circuits for more efficient performance.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I want to buy kaspersky IS 2011 from Letsbuy.com anybody has discount coupon code.?



LetsBuy Coupon Code Tested on KIS 2011 (1 User): *HSBCLB*

If You take my opinion BitDefender is better than KIS. Buy Bit.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @TG: well if that wasnt the case, we wouldnt see product binning now would we?
> 
> Also, under a microscope its all hills and valleys in a processor so each chip is unique in that matter
> 
> ...



^^ yep, rightly said ... 

BTW, Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 @ 12.6k - time to add another 990 on the price list


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 30, 2011)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> SMC increased price to 12.7K from 12.5K?!


i dont knw. Tht doesnt usually happn.

Sry guys i hv been inactive, will b so for a li'l while longer till i get my laptop.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ so what laptop you're planning to get - any specific manufacturer/model name ? '-)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 31, 2011)

Laptop provided by colg, lenovo l420. Im thinking of keeping it and see how Trinity turns out.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ al right 

Some price updates ( credit goes to shayem - OG post here ) 

ASUS Z68 V-PRO @12900
ASUS Z68 V @11900
Jetway Z68 Hummer(HI09-Z) @7300
ASUS MAXMISUS GENE-Z @11700


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 1, 2011)

Currently evaluating:
*i.imgur.com/hpUMv.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ what's that APU on the pic ?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2011)

^^Yeah.. and how did you get into Fusion Partner program dude? Details please...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ That's because I will now be getting evaluation samples from AMD. This is how usually reviewers get samples from AMD.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2011)

Intel DQ67SW @ 9.9k - this one is just for reference


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2011)

Samsung LS22A300 @ 8.9k
Samsung LS23A300 @ 11k
Samsung LS24A300 @ 15.1k
Samsung LS20A300 @ 6.7k

ASUS 12X BLU-RAY DVD WRITER MODEL NO BW-12B1LT @ 6.5k


----------



## Revolution (Aug 4, 2011)

Now what's the price of BLU-RAY Blank DVDs ?.....


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2011)

^^Nice one *revolution*!!..
Forget about blank BLURAY DVDs, even the blank dual layer DVDs cost between 50-80 bucks a piece at my place!!!

I don't get the point of slashing the prices of writer when blank BLURAY DVDs are so costly!!


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey ssb, in BBSR, 8 GB dual layer DVDs cost around 11 bucks to 15 bucks.

BTW, I got a reference of a Bangalore based Online shop GolchaIT, where the price of the Graphics cards are really very low, compared to the other site. Check it *here*. Could anyone confirm about the reliability of the shop?


----------



## clear_lot (Aug 4, 2011)

a suggestion:
check cost to cost pricelist pdf.
the 2500k is @ 9.2k
2600k @ IIRC 14k

bot cpu are ~1k cheaper than the ones listed above.


----------



## Omi (Aug 4, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Hey ssb, in BBSR, 8 GB dual layer DVDs cost around 11 bucks to 15 bucks.
> 
> BTW, I got a reference of a Bangalore based Online shop GolchaIT, where the price of the Graphics cards are really very low, compared to the other site. Check it *here*. Could anyone confirm about the reliability of the shop?



Work is done in a lot of hurry
Prices MAY not be correct, even there are spelling errors :/


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

And most of the items cost 0.00. 

But excluding the zeroes, if prices are not typo, they do have some very good deals going on. A MSI 6970 for 17k is really a sweet deal IMO.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yo *Cilus* where is this shop man? I roamed the entire Saheed Nagar the day before but couldn't find a shop which sells a dual layer DVD for 15 bucks..Eventually I bought 10 National dual layer DVDs for 250 bucks..most of the shops didn't have these National/Rainbow & others..all they had was MoserBaer dual layer for 50-80 bucks!!


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 4, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Eventually I bought 10 National dual layer DVDs for 250 bucks..



 I bought the same for RS.11/each


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Yo *Cilus* where is this shop man? I roamed the entire Saheed Nagar the day before but couldn't find a shop which sells a dual layer DVD for 15 bucks..Eventually I bought 10 National dual layer DVDs for 250 bucks..most of the shops didn't have these National/Rainbow & others..all they had was MoserBaer dual layer for 50-80 bucks!!



SSB, it is available in almost all the shops with the mentioned price. Check Gadgetworld for it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yup had gone there!! The guy told me that he doesn't keep local dual layer DVDs & he only has MoserBaer for around 60 bucks!! I'll go once again tomorrow..will try my luck once again!!


----------



## roy_pratik (Aug 4, 2011)

National dual layer craps are selling around 20/piece here in Kolkata,dont think i can bargain that much to bring it to 11 . Where are you getting those so cheap?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 4, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Yo *Cilus* where is this shop man? I roamed the entire Saheed Nagar the day before but couldn't find a shop which sells a dual layer DVD for 15 bucks..Eventually I bought 10 National dual layer DVDs for 250 bucks..most of the shops didn't have these National/Rainbow & others..all they had was MoserBaer dual layer for 50-80 bucks!!



I bought 50 double National dual layer DVDs for 750 bucks. That equates to Rs 15 per dvd. I think this is expensive as well.


----------



## d3p (Aug 4, 2011)

Cilus said:


> BTW, I got a reference of a Bangalore based Online shop GolchaIT, where the price of the Graphics cards are really very low, compared to the other site. Check it *here*. Could anyone confirm about the reliability of the shop?



Golcha is one the very best Shop in Bangalore & yeah its reliable too. But its charges high compared to other shops in the same street.

Most of the high end stuffs are stocked in the shop & charges heavy when situation demands.


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

But the prices they are quoting online are one of the best.


----------



## d3p (Aug 4, 2011)

When do they started online business ??? OMG.

I think they are slowly building the site, probably gonna check after few days...

@SKUD: Which components are priced less ?? Can you please post the links ??

& yeah most of the components prices are excluding tax...so lets keep it in mind...


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't know about the tax part before. Spotted a MSI 6970 @ 17k. With tax & shipping it should be a little over 18k.

OK, here's the link:-

Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com

Also MSI 6770 @ 6250 sounds awesome.


----------



## d3p (Aug 4, 2011)

^ even me too found some Edifier S730 at 14k..Sounds sweet.

Let them start the online part properly, probably we can recommend others to buy.


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Hey ssb, in BBSR, 8 GB dual layer DVDs cost around 11 bucks to 15 bucks.
> 
> BTW, I got a reference of a Bangalore based Online shop GolchaIT, where the price of the Graphics cards are really very low, compared to the other site. Check it *here*. Could anyone confirm about the reliability of the shop?



what's the brand name of Rs.11/15 DL DVD disc ? 



Revolution said:


> Now what's the price of BLU-RAY Blank DVDs ?.....



can anybody have some idea ?



vickybat said:


> I bought 50 double National dual layer DVDs for 750 bucks. That equates to Rs 15 per dvd. I think this is expensive as well.



where from ? shop name ? care to share ? - last time I checked it was Rs. 900 for 50 so the the price you have got is much lower - nice deal and congrats for that


----------



## Revolution (Aug 5, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Hey ssb, in BBSR, 8 GB dual layer DVDs cost around 11 bucks to 15 bucks.



Where ?
In Kolkata ?
What is BBSR ?



MegaMind said:


> I bought the same for RS.11/each



From where ?
Kolkata ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 5, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I bought 50 double National dual layer DVDs for 750 bucks. That equates to Rs 15 per dvd. I think this is expensive as well.



Nice deal you got there dude!!! Where dija buy it from?? Don't tell me Gadget World 'cause the guy told me that he doesn't keep National/Rainbow DVDs anymore..

The thing is 4-5 months back I had bought almost 50 National dual layer DVDs in 3-4 purchases...at that time I got it from 3 different shops & all charged me 15 bucks a piece. So I was good enough to go for 3-4 months. But a couple of weeks back when I visited the same shops for Rainbow D/L DVDs all of 'em said that they were outta stock & they don't keep the cheap stuff anymore. After that I scouted the entire Saheed Nagar for Rainbow/National DVDs...but in vain!!
Eventually I came across a shop opposite Meghdoot(now Empire something) above CD gallery which had stock of National DVDs but for 25 bucks. Since I needed D/L DVDs urgently I bought only 10.

K..long enough story ..but I really wanna know where dija buy the pack from, *Vicky*?



Revolution said:


> What is BBSR ?



BBSR - Bhubaneswar...

Now don't ask where is Bhubaneswar?..



topgear said:


> what's the brand name of Rs.11/15 DL DVD disc ?



I'm guessing either Rainbow or National!! There can be others too!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ quite an experience you got there on buying DL dvds 

The DL dvds bought by vicky might be Rainbow or National or some other brand but let's just wait for vicky's confirmation to know for sure


----------



## vickybat (Aug 5, 2011)

*@ topgear ,ssb1551*

Guys, i bought the dvd's from *bhartia towers badambadi in cuttack (orissa).* *ssb1551 & cilus *know the place. I bought the national brand for 750 bucks. There was another brand. Although i cannot recollect the name, they were priced @ 500 bucks for 50 pieces & were dual layer i.e 8.5gb each as well.

Double national quality is okay and i suggest users to buy good quality DVD flaps to contain and store them to prevent data corruption due to scratches.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

How much will be the cost of 100DVD (4.5GB) of Sony/Moser-Baer???


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2011)

^^700-800bucks..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Ya I m planning to buy but thinking that which one will be better 8GB or 4.5GB in terms of cost & storage size??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2011)

^^For storing games/BR movies, get 8.5GB.. Also the 8.5GB ones have poor read/write speeds..


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ yes I suffered burning 8.5GB disc lots of time.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 5, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ topgear ,ssb1551*
> 
> Guys, i bought the dvd's from *bhartia towers badambadi in cuttack (orissa).* *ssb1551 & cilus *know the place. I bought the national brand for 750 bucks. There was another brand. Although i cannot recollect the name, they were priced @ 500 bucks for 50 pieces & were dual layer i.e 8.5gb each as well.
> 
> Double national quality is okay and i suggest users to buy good quality DVD flaps to contain and store them to prevent data corruption due to scratches.



Oh yeah I know that particular area..looks like I'll have to make a trip to Cuttack!!..


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ topgear ,ssb1551*
> 
> Guys, i bought the dvd's from *bhartia towers badambadi in cuttack (orissa).* *ssb1551 & cilus *know the place. I bought the national brand for 750 bucks. There was another brand. Although i cannot recollect the name, they were priced @ 500 bucks for 50 pieces & were dual layer i.e 8.5gb each as well.
> 
> Double national quality is okay and i suggest users to buy good quality DVD flaps to contain and store them to prevent data corruption due to scratches.



thanks for the detailed info 



Zangetsu said:


> How much will be the cost of 100DVD (4.5GB) of Sony/Moser-Baer???



50 Pcs Moser-Baer costs 600-650 bucks.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi i found this website and the prices shows are very much lesser (specially Graphis cards). Any one from Delhi, please check the validity of the prices. 
ratetorate.in - A-Z computer accessories at best prices


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 7, 2011)

^^Very poor product selection.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

Price Update 

Acer H163 HQL @ 3.6k
Acer S191HL @ 5k
Acer HS201HL @ 5.7k
Acer S212HL @ 7k
Acer S231HL @ 9.4k


----------



## Cilus (Aug 8, 2011)

^^ Gr8 pricing Topgear. COuld u tell me the source bcause I'm planning to get a Display for my friend?


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ Acer H163 HQL and Acer S212HL from a friend - rest from the Delta Peripherals


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 11, 2011)

hi guys ......could u plz tell me the price of logitech z506 in delhi   and are these available in delhi???????


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 11, 2011)

^^Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ quite an experience you got there on buying DL dvds
> 
> The DL dvds bought by vicky might be Rainbow or National or some other brand but let's just wait for vicky's confirmation to know for sure



Is there any DL dvd from frontech? (I use their pro single layer dvds & are very very good)


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ I've searched for frontech DL DVDs but found none but single layer pro DVD-R 16x is available and 50 pcs will cost you around ~430 bucks


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2011)

I only heard about National DL DVD from a shop in Kolkata but it was way ago and I was quoted too much for those that time.
I don't think DL will be cheap like Rs.10-12/- and DL are not made by most of the brands.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 12, 2011)

I found laser trax & writex dl dvd @ Rs. 18 

any idea how much does HDMI cable cost ? the lowest quality.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

Rs. 400-500 AFAIK.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ that's exactly what I expected


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2011)

virajkin said:


> Hi i found this website and the prices shows are very much lesser (specially Graphis cards). Any one from Delhi, please check the validity of the prices.
> ratetorate.in - A-Z computer accessories at best prices



yeah, really bad product selection.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> I found laser trax & writex dl dvd @ Rs. 18
> 
> any idea how much does HDMI cable cost ? the lowest quality.



Hey pal, where did you get that price? Writex are of good quality. Can you please share the source?


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 12, 2011)

*This is my new config that i gonna buy in few days......
please update the prices if not correct .....
please help me*

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 8mb cache @ 5k                                               
Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 5K							
kingston 4gb ram @2k
DELL IN2020M HD LED @ 6.2K
Seagate 7200.12 1GB SATA @ 2.5k
coolermaster elite 340 @ 1.8K         
corsair vx 550w @ 3K
Sapphire HD 6850 1 GB @ 9.1k


please ! please !
ty a lot !!


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

No idea about the SMPS, but rest are OK. And may be you can go for Corsair RAM.


----------



## Whistler81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am going to buy the following Hardware:
1. 24 inch LCD/LED [mainly a FULL HD Display with HDMI]
2. a UPS
3. a transparent (gaming) cabinet [preferably an ANTEC]
4. an SSD [40/60GB]

I haven't decided on the exact products I would really like you guys to suggest me what I should buy. Most importantly I am going to buy these hardware form Bangalore so please suggest me shops in Bangalore where i can get them cheapest. 

My budget for these h/w are 20000/-


----------



## Cilus (Aug 13, 2011)

Display: Dell ST2320L 23" Wide LED @ 9.45K
UPS: APC 1.1 KVA @ 4.3K
Cabinet: Cooler Master 690 II Plus @ 4.8K
SSD: Corsair CSSD F40GBP2 BRKT 40GB SSD force series @ 6K

Total 24.55K.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

It's better to opt for 60/64GB SSD drive by spending more 

Corsair CSSD-F60GB2-BRKT @ 7.1
Corsair CSSD-V64GB2-BRKT @ 6.85k

and if anyone needs 40GB then there's cheaper alternatives available also 
OCZ OCZSSD2-2VTX40G @ 5.25k


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 13, 2011)

hey guys help me i want to know prices of few things 

corsair tx 750 v2 and corsair HX 750 

Asus sabertooth p67 .. wht u guys think abt this mobo ?? is thr any better purchase for tht money 4 mobo ??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 13, 2011)

sabertooth p67 is an awesome mobo..


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 13, 2011)

*@vickybat* I found it in a local shop at Asansol (Hometown).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 13, 2011)

some of nice price drops -

MSI R6770 - 6490
*smcinternational.in/index.php?page...oduct_id=1637&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90

MSI R6790 - 8140
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition - 9350
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

MSI R6870 HAWK - 11550
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=33&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC - 15300
*smcinternational.in/index.php?page...oduct_id=1536&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

But the Sapphire 6950 1gb is no more in stock. Guess, the newer model with dual fan is on the way.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 13, 2011)

wow a HD 6870 hawk finally arrives when HD 7000 series is already knocking the door


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> *@vickybat* I found it in a local shop at Asansol (Hometown).



Thanks for the info mate. I will try to search it in my hometown.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 14, 2011)

has anyone heard of LAMINGTON INDIA ? they are actually importer of computer hardware, imports products to our country.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

@ *jas* - nice update and hanks for this.

BTW, Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.8k 



ashintomson said:


> hey guys help me i want to know prices of few things
> 
> corsair tx 750 v2 and corsair HX 750
> 
> Asus sabertooth p67 .. wht u guys think abt this mobo ?? is thr any better purchase for tht money 4 mobo ??



Corsair TX750v2 should be around ~6.2k and HX750 iss around ~7.5k.

P67 SaberTooth is a good board but the 15k price is a bit steep and ASUS P8Z68-V PRO should be a better choice at ~13.5k IMO


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> P67 SaberTooth is a good board but the 15k price is a bit steep and ASUS P8Z68-V PRO should be a better choice at ~13.5k IMO



P67 Sabertooth is 13.5k and is better than P8Z68-V PRO...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *jas* - nice update and thanks for this.



you are welcome


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 14, 2011)

@megamind 13.5k for sabertooth P67 ?? wer i didnt find it for tht price ma dealer told 14.5 k for tht mobo  and 13.3 for V PRO :/ ... mm so ur telling P67 is better than Z68 ?? really ?? am really confused which mobo 2 get sabertooth or z68 V pro ?? i want to order this month itself .... pls reply buys which is the best mobo for i5 2500k ... well i lov asus coz of thr touch bios and tht turbo boost in one click <3


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 14, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> @megamind 13.5k for sabertooth P67 ?? wer i didnt find it for tht price ma dealer told 14.5 k for tht mobo  and 13.3 for V PRO :/ ...


Price in chennai...



> mm so ur telling P67 is better than Z68 ?? really ?? am really confused which mobo 2 get sabertooth or z68 V pro ??


I'm not saying P67 is better than Z68... But Sabertooth has rock solid build quality..
Z68 is nothing but P67+some features(virtue, ssd caching).. 
In simple words.. : You must add a GPU in P67, but in z68 its optional..

When i bought my P8Z68-V(11.4k), Sabertooth was 14k... The only reason i took Z68 is that, i was short on budget..


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> P67 Sabertooth is 13.5k and is better than P8Z68-V PRO...






MegaMind said:


> Price in chennai...
> 
> 
> *I'm not saying z68 is better than p67*... But Sabertooth has rock solid build quality..
> ...



no doubt SaberTooth P67 has better build quality but Z68 is a better chipset altogether compared to P67 and P8Z68-V PRO also has great build quality and that's why many has got it. Ever wonder why there's no SaberTooth mobo for Z68 chipset


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for pointing out TP.. Silly typo error.. edited


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 15, 2011)

Has AMD's new lineup of motherboards such as 990fx,990x,and 970 series reached Indian shores???
If they have what is the price of these mobos...if not what is the expected price of all these mobos?


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2011)

^ 990FX is there. 970? nope.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya, only 990FX series mobos are available from brand like MSI, Gigabyte and Asus. The cheapest one is MSI 990FXA-GD65, priced within 9 to 10K.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2011)

Gigabyte has two mobo currently available from 990FX lineup 

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 @ 12.7k
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 @ 14.9k


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 16, 2011)

Off-late we are gonna get 970 series with 990fx but i think we are gonna get 990x series late due the prices are close to 970 series but performance is near to 990fx apart from the pci-e x16 bandwidth difference between the two boards.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2011)

they are available and I can spot these 970 and one 990X mobos so far :

970 :
MSI G45-970A $105
ASUS M5A97 EVO $100
ASUS M5A97 EVO $120
ASRock 970 EXTREME4 $105
GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 $100
GIGABYTE GA-970A $115

990X :
ASUS M5A99X EVO $145
GIGABYTE GA-990XA $140

and under $150 we can get this 990FX mobo only 
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 and every other 990FX mobos are priced much higher

So there's plenty price diff between 970 and 990X but cheap 990FX price are close to 990X but more feature rich 990FX costs more.

Now the key difference between 970, 990X and 990FX is not only pci-e bandwidth but how many gfx cards they can support in CF mode as well :

970 : No CF support 990X : 2x GFX cards in x8 mode 990FX : 2x GFX card in X16 mode or 4x gfx cards in X8 mode


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 17, 2011)

hey topgear i meant in Indian prices...and what goes on in India...if u calculate prices to INR +taxes ,they is gonna be give or take 1~2k difference...(970~990x only).top end 970 board and 990x board.prices will not come down unless they are in good demand....!


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ Ok - I got the point buddy


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2011)

Finally, getting laptop tmorrow morning. Such a long wait, 1 and half months.

'll update the first page tomorrow pakka!

(right now on friend's lappy).


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Comp@addict


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 965BE is now only @ 6k


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 20, 2011)

^^where?? smc & theitwares quote it 6.5 & 6.6k resp.


----------



## sydbarett (Aug 20, 2011)

Price Update from MD Computers (prices exclusive of VAT) :-

CM HAF912 plus - Rs.5800
i5 2500K - Rs.10000
Asus Z68M Pro - Rs.8975
Asus P67M - Rs.8200
Corsair XMS 1600 Mhz 4GB - Rs.1550
Corsair Vengeance 1600 Mhz 4 GB - Rs.1700
Corsair TX 650 - Rs.5200
Corsair GS 600 - Rs.3850

Looks like the Gold surge has had its effect


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

The HAF 912 is still expensive, rest are pretty OK.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 20, 2011)

> Asus Z68M Pro - Rs.8975



Are you sure it is Asus because there is no listing of this motherboard in Asus site? I think it is either Asrock Z68M-ITX/HT or Asus P8Z68-V LE.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 20, 2011)

Corsair RAM are now available at a very cheap low price


----------



## sydbarett (Aug 20, 2011)

@Cilus - Yup here's the link :-
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z68-M PRO

@nilgtx260 - I thought so too. Someone told me Corsair Vengeance 4GB was 1500 all inclusive.

By the way its not only MD. Other shops are quoting similar figures. eg., 1100T was retailing for 10.2k+, 1090T for 9.2k+ and the thinkdigit favorite Gigabyte 880 USB3 for 5k+ !!


----------



## vickybat (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ It does not support SLI.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2011)

sydbarett said:


> Price Update from MD Computers (prices exclusive of VAT) :-
> 
> CM HAF912 plus - Rs.5800
> i5 2500K - Rs.10000
> ...



thanks for the update and good to see that SB cpu price is dropping again and there's some cheap  but quality Z68 mobo is available now ie Asus P8Z68-M PRO


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah now customers can have z68 without paying huge amount


----------



## Cilus (Aug 21, 2011)

Vicky, P8Z68-M PRO can't support SLI as SLI won't run in X16-X4 mode.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 21, 2011)

@Cilus, @Vickybat and others-what is the diff. between x16 x16 sli/cfx and x16x8 SLI/CFX.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 21, 2011)

the amount of bandwidth available to your cards will be less than optimal.

this will result in an upto 10% performance drop in SLI(from what you would previously get in x16/x16 mode and 5% in Single GPU.

today's best GPUs cannot fill the x16 bandwidth.
They cant even fill an x8's bandwidth, but the lanes available decreases, so it has to change the amount of data being sent via each lane, resulting in more error-prone data transfer, correcting which increases the processing time by a small amount.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 21, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> the amount of bandwidth available to your cards will be less than optimal.
> 
> this will result in an upto 10% performance drop in SLI(from what you would previously get in x16/x16 mode and 5% in Single GPU.



Nope... @2560x1600 or below, an x8/x8 SLI or CFX configuration will perform the same as a x16/x8 or x16/x16 configuration.


----------



## Joker (Aug 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Cilus, @Vickybat and others-what is the diff. between x16 x16 sli/cfx and x16x8 SLI/CFX.


negligible difference performance wise. x8 x8 is enough for two gpu sli/cfx.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 21, 2011)

@megamind:do you run CF/SLI?

I do. the performance difference is there. but you cant really notice the 5-10% difference without recording the framerates.

old cards like the 8 series, 9 series, and GT200 cannot even saturate 8x. cards like GTX 560 Ti,570,580,590,GTX470,480, which do manage to saturate x8 lanes in heavy scenes do show the difference.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 21, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> the performance difference is there. but you cant really notice the 5-10% difference without recording the framerates.





> It seems that at 2560x1600, even with 4X AA, there was absolutely no difference between x16/x16 and x8/x8. This is good news if you game at x8/x8 on a single display configuration at 2560x1600 and below. You simply are not missing anything, and moving up to x16/x8 or x16/x16 will yield no performance improvements or gameplay differences, even on the fastest GTX 480 SLI.



*SOURCE*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 21, 2011)

I said *you cant really notice without recording framerates* 

It isnt significant, but its there :sigh:


----------



## Skud (Aug 21, 2011)

Some more:

InsideHW - CrossFire x8/x8 or x16/x4: The Ongoing Dilemma

Again at fullHD res, hardly matters.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 21, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> *you cant really notice without recording framerates*



Well, it cannot be noticed even *with* recording framerates...


----------



## Skud (Aug 21, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Well, it cannot be noticed even *with* recording framerates...




Not until you increase the number of monitors.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys I think you better take a look at here 

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/J/284059/original/image021.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/K/284060/original/image022.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/6/L/284061/original/image023.png

pics courtesy of tom's hardware

Source and The Article


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Well, it cannot be noticed even *with* recording framerates...


average isnt decided by (max+min)/2, but by total no. of framerates/total no. of frames.

so isnt there a performance loss if you are at minimum framerate for a longer period of time?

its a 2-4% loss for the 570/6950. expect a higher loss with 580 due to more bandwidth usage.



> Enthusiasts on lower budgets will find a general performance loss of 2% to 4% when switching from an x16 to an x8 slot. That's not altogether bad. *Some of that difference will accumulate in SLI and CrossFire configurations*, and we will address that topic in a later article.



maybe GTX400 doesnt show it but it is there in GTX 500.I was assuming that the similar architecture allowed similar bandwidth. Clearly that is not the case according to the HardOCP article.

Skud, you linked us to an article using old cards. Nowhere have I said that the 5870 can saturate x8 lanes


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

As per the Toms article link tg posted: the better card (570) is taking less performance hit while moving from x16 to x8 to x4, particularly with increasing resolution. By the same, a 580 should take even lesser hit.

And in the 2nd scenario, from whatever online articles I have seen, in dual card config, it hardly matters if it's x16/x16, x16/x8, x8/x8 or even x16/x4 - the fps loss is there, but at 1080p resolution, not significant enough.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> average isnt decided by (max+min)/2, but by total no. of framerates/total no. of frames.
> 
> so isnt there a performance loss if you are at minimum framerate for a longer period of time?
> 
> its a 2-4% loss for the 570/6950. expect a higher loss with 580 due to more bandwidth usage.



But the min. framerate is also the same @/below 2560x1600 (considering SLI scenario)

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1282534990Cnhf3iYXfv_1_5.gif

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1282534990Cnhf3iYXfv_1_4.gif

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1282534990Cnhf3iYXfv_1_3.gif

The link given by *Topgear* is of single GPU scaling @ diff. bandwidth ... And the talk here is about SLI...



> @megamind:do you run CF/SLI?
> 
> I do. the performance difference is there. but you cant really notice the 5-10% difference without recording the framerates.



*@Extreme Gamer*, can u provide any source/link which says x16x16 vs x8x8 has considerable performance(framerate) diff. ??


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

I couldn't get one point: people buying cards to play games or record framerates? If there's no difference of gameplay experience, do we really need to be bothered about x16/x8/x4 or any other thing for that matter?

As long as the gameplay is fluid at the highest settings, nothing else matters.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 22, 2011)

though HD 6950 performance decreases more than GTX 570 in x8.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

@Megamind: read my whole post: 


> maybe GTX400 doesnt show it but it is there in GTX 500.I was assuming that the similar architecture allowed similar bandwidth. Clearly that is not the case according to the HardOCP article.



I said that the performance decrease is there, but I never said it is considerable.10% isnt very comprehensible. 480s in SLI spit a lot of FPS, so at the upper levels, after ~120fps you cant really notice

There was a post by a guy named Discordia at the nvidia forums who runs 580s. I dont remember topic name so have been unsuccessful in finding it so far 
I assure you that I did search for it, but the post was made many months ago.

@Skud: I was referring to %age performance drop. obviously it will be faster than 570.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

@EG:

I was also referring to the %age performance drop only. Check the pics that topgear posted, 570 has a drop of 1-2% from x16 to x8, whereas 6950 has a drop of 4-6%. So the faster card is obviously less hit by it. Guess 580 would be hit even lesser.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I said that the performance decrease is there, but I never said it is considerable.10% isnt very comprehensible. 480s in SLI spit a lot of FPS, so at the upper levels, after ~120fps you cant really notice.



Still 10% diff.?? I dont think so.. May be 0.1-1% diff..(@/below 2560x1600)



Skud said:


> I was also referring to the %age performance drop only. Check the pics that topgear posted, 570 has a drop of 1-2% from x16 to x8, whereas 6950 has a drop of 4-6%. So the faster card is obviously less hit by it. Guess 580 would be hit even lesser.



Buddy, if i'm right, almost all mobo today with single GPU installed operates @ bandwidth of x16...



Extreme Gamer said:


> maybe GTX400 doesnt show it but it is there in GTX 500.I was assuming that the similar architecture allowed similar bandwidth. Clearly that is not the case according to the HardOCP article.



Any proof?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys, initially I was running Crossfire @ X8-X8 config in my MSI 890GXM-G65 and yesterday after assembling my Rig with the Sabertooth, now running Crossfire in X16-X16 mode. I have just tested one game so far, BFBC2 and there is no performance difference in 1080P resolution. I have also ran Unigen benchmark and tested it with the previous value....the performance difference was around 1.7%. 
Normally in Full HD there is maximum of 2 to 3% performance drop between X16-X16 and X8-X8 mode. EVen with the X16-X4 setting, the performance drop is less than 7% in 99% cases in Full HD. But moving upwards can hit performance a little more, but still X8-X8 is more than enough, compared to the performance avantage of X16-X16.
I have a X4 slot...will test and post the result once I get time.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Buddy, if i'm right, almost all mobo today with single GPU installed operates @ bandwidth of x16...




You are right for sure.  Point is, If someone actually plugs the card in the x8 slot (for whatever reason, ignorance etc.), he is not going to miss anything. Which is actually good to know.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

@megamind:I said i was "assuming", and admitted that the HardOCP article showed otherwise(so I was wrong).
 But GTX 580 is a different story.
Also, 6870 CF wont show it because it cannot saturate an x8 bus.

And yes, in single GPU all current mobos have PCIE 2.0 x16.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @megamind:I said i was "assuming", and admitted that the HardOCP article showed otherwise(so I was wrong).
> But GTX 580 is a different story.



580 might be an exception.... Jus wanna make sure what i understood was right 



Skud said:


> You are right for sure.  Point is, If someone actually plugs the card in the x8 slot (for whatever reason, ignorance etc.), he is not going to miss anything. Which is actually good to know.



Yep, good to know..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

The performance difference is seen on cards that can saturate an x8 bus. :thumbup:

Its like how people said you cant use more than 1.5GB and I kept saying that I use 1.6 in GTA4 and 1.8 in Crysis 2


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

@Extreme Gamer, GTA 4 max out @ 1.6GB? 
I rem. u were using 1680×1050 resolution right?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah. I set norestrictions and nomemrestrict.

I have so much volatile memory (12GB RAM + 3GB VRAM (x2 but SLI mirrors the buffer)


----------



## Cilus (Aug 22, 2011)

May be HD6870 can't saturate the X8 bus, but in the test in hardocp and the other tests, as far I can remember, GTX 480 is used. Are you sure that even a GTX 480 can't saturate the X8 bus.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

it saturates by a very very tiny amount so not much difference.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I have so much volatile memory (12GB RAM + 3GB VRAM (x2 but SLI mirrors the buffer)



I meant 1.6GB of graphics memory?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> yeah. *I set norestrictions and nomemrestrict.*
> 
> I have so much volatile memory (12GB RAM + 3GB VRAM (x2 but SLI mirrors the buffer)



Could you please elaborate how and where you set the values? How did you monitor the vram usage?

I don't think the gpu needs more vram to render at 1680x1080 resolution. A 580 1.5gb sli will be absolutely equal to 580 3gb sli in that resolution even when running in x8-x8 mode.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Performance, maybe. but memory usage differs in my case. I have stated previously that for most games I set monstrous AA levels.

I used MSI afterburner to check.

you have to create a shortcut for launchGTAIV.exe (or launchEFLC.exe) and there set the command line parameters in its target properties.
 you can find the whole list in the readme.
and cilus, I know what you meant.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ Thanks mate. Will check.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

these two commands will remove all in-game limits


----------



## Cilus (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> and cilus, I know what you meant.



 What did I mean?


----------



## SFC10 (Aug 22, 2011)

i have a budget of 20k
i am upgrading my desktop i already have an LCD

Please suggest some config for basic gaming

CPU:
MOTHERBOARD:
CABINET:
PSU:
RAM:
HDD:

Optional Graphics Card Under 5k:


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Cilus said:


> What did I mean?





> I meant 1.6GB of graphics memory?



thats what you meant


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok guys the 3 images I've posted earlier was for single gpu and their scaling to get some proper idea. Now here's the Real Deal for CF and SLI 

CF :

*media.bestofmicro.com/G/8/287000/original/image045.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/G/9/287001/original/image046.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/G/A/287002/original/image047.png

and SLI :

*media.bestofmicro.com/F/L/286977/original/image021.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/F/M/286978/original/image022.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/F/N/286979/original/image023.png

all pics are courtesy of Tom's HW and here's the source 
P67, X58, And NF200: The Best Platform For CrossFire And SLI : Force Versus Finesse

I think this will clear some confusions very well for the users who are planing on multi gpu setup and decide them buy what they want 



SFC10 said:


> i have a budget of 20k
> i am upgrading my desktop i already have an LCD
> 
> Please suggest some config for basic gaming
> ...



Create a separate thread and fill this up 

for a 5k gfx card get MSI HD6670 around ~5.5k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 23, 2011)

hey topgear, please use thumbnails.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2011)

The forum has a nice features which re-sizes very large images into some pre-defined size 
so users don't have to resize the images or post thumbnails .

anyway , I did not had enough time to upload those pics on pic sharing website and post the thumbs - so posted the direct links 

BTW, here's some updates :

MSI R6950 2GB Twin Froti III PE @ 15.3k
MSI RR6870 Hawk @ 11.5k
MSI HD6670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.3k
MSI R6570 1GB GDDR3 @ 3.7k
MSI R6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 2.8k

and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 7.75k


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 24, 2011)

Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA (950 Watts PSU) - 6k!!

WHat do guys think of this deal??


----------



## Skud (Aug 24, 2011)

Superb!!! Grab it.


----------



## navin00 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys which is the best GPU at rs.11 to 12k
Nvidia based...
urgent request..


----------



## d3p (Aug 24, 2011)

navin00 said:


> Hey guys which is the best GPU at rs.11 to 12k
> Nvidia based...
> urgent request..



HD6870 at 12k is best, but if Budget can be increased by another 1k then GTX560ti is one of the best at that price.

Ok do post what PSU are you having ??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 24, 2011)

^^CM Silent Pro 750 from his siggy...

But Silent Pro 750 exist?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 24, 2011)

navin00 said:


> Hey guys which is the best GPU at rs.11 to 12k
> Nvidia based...
> urgent request..



At that price MSI HD6870 hawk@11k will be the best.Just add another 6870 after few months, it willl be monster combo.Performance better than GTX580....at lower price.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 24, 2011)

Logitech G510 @4000/-
Belkin Surf Wireless Router @1800/-

At Vedant, Kolkata.


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^CM Silent Pro 750 from his siggy...
> 
> But Silent Pro 750 exist?



no , there's no Cm Silent Pro 750 - Silent Pro series has only these models :

M1000, M500, M600, M700 and M850

there's only one CM 750W PSU ie GX-750W


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> no , there's no Cm Silent Pro 750 - Silent Pro series has only these models :
> 
> M1000, M500, M600, M700 and M850
> 
> there's only one CM 750W PSU ie GX-750W



then his model would be 850, a small typo.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry guys not able to update the thread. Will be going back home soon. Ill update it then. Please bear with me.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 25, 2011)

*i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/HWBBQ2/Kingston%20HyperX%20SSD/IMG_1960.jpg
I am done evaluating this drive. Very good drive.

 I have 1 more SATA 6Gb/s drive with sandforce controller but that one turned out to be an epic disaster so they are sending a second drive. Talk about waste of a good week .


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ Evaluating?? Nice.
So do you get these drives for free for evaluation purpose?


----------



## nbaztec (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys, long time no see. I was working on a new BYR! site and it's almost done.
You can preview the site here.
Now, there's better searching & distinct product pages on BYR!. And you can save the rigs, reorder products in your rig, add, delete,etc. possibly anything your ever will have to; & refer to them via a link like this. 

I'm in the middle of creating the database (product images, specs & prices) - a lengthy task. So I request if anyone could volunteer to help me on this. Thanks.

P.S. Currently the site has only "debug data" for testing only.


----------



## navin00 (Aug 26, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> HD6870 at 12k is best, but if Budget can be increased by another 1k then GTX560ti is one of the best at that price.
> 
> Ok do post what PSU are you having ??


I have Corsair HX 850 PSu..
Thanks for the suggestion guys and docked GTX 560 ti hawk twin forzr III on my mobo...gr8 performance but at some point of the gameplay (while playing gta 4 and nfs  series)the game freezes for 25 to 30 seconds then back to normal is that ok..?
i have latest GPU drivers from nvidia..and not yet oc'ed..
and what is fermi fro m nvidia?? seems new tech to me..but while testing fermi demo game got freeze and quits to desktop..*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif


----------



## Tenida (Aug 26, 2011)

^^Update the latest patch of nfs hotpursuit.Previous version has some stability issue.


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 26, 2011)

i would like to ask where are the hdds with "sata 3"(6-gbps).....why it hasnt reached India shores till now.....? Its is present on the international market but till not present on the list of any online retailer in India...If they are present then in what capacity and price?


----------



## d3p (Aug 26, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> i would like to ask where are the hdds with "sata 3"(6-gbps).....why it hasnt reached India shores till now.....? Its is present on the international market but till not present on the list of any online retailer in India...If they are present then in what capacity and price?



Yep Seagate Momentus & WD Black 1TB & 2TB's with Sata 3 6GBps are available quite a long time ago, but generally priced high when compared to Sata 2.

Check SMC for more.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 27, 2011)

Can someone please tell me the current price of HP Deskjet 1050 all in one?Is it a reliable MFD?


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ it's around 3.8-4k


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 27, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> Can someone please tell me the current price of HP Deskjet 1050 all in one?Is it a reliable MFD?



1050 costs 3.5K(cartridge black - Rs. 420)
HP 2050 - 3.7K.(cartridge black - Rs. 420)
Canon MP287 - 4K(cartridge black - Rs. 900)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 27, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> So do you get these drives for free for evaluation purpose?


No I prefer if they take it back. Reviewers don't get that much time to appreciate their hardware as much as end users do.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> No I prefer if they take it back. Reviewers don't get that much time to appreciate their hardware as much as end users do.



Yes, very true. More Hardware means mre mess in our rig, tight? 
And thanks for replying.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2011)

MSI R6770-MD1GD5 @ 6.5k
Sapphire HD6770 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.6k


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 28, 2011)

^^I take it both the quotations are from smc!!


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just contacted Aditya Infotech, the official distributors of FSP, Corsair and SAPPHIRE in India. 
Got these quotes:
1. Corsair 4GB Value RAM 1333MHz DDR3 -- 1.2k
2. Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 4GB DDR3 -- 1.5k
3. Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB DDR3 -- 1.75k
4.FSP SAGAII 500W -- 2.1k
5. Corsair CX-400 -- 2.3k
6. SAPPHIRE HD6950 1GB -- 14k
7. SAPPHIRE HD6950 2GB -- 15.5k

He says that the RAM prices will increase soon. Not only of corsair's, but of all brands. So, all those who are waiting for building a new RIG should grab up RAMs first .


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Just contacted Aditya Infotech, the official distributors of FSP, Corsair and SAPPHIRE in India.
> Got these quotes:
> 1. Corsair 4GB Value RAM 1333MHz DDR3 -- 1.2k
> 2. Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 4GB DDR3 -- 1.5k
> ...



Sapphire Hd6950 1GB-13.2K 
Sapphire Hd6950 2GB-14.5K
**Kolkata's price*


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> He says that the RAM prices will increase soon. Not only of corsair's, but of all brands.



But for how long?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 28, 2011)

@Tenida,
Kolkata and Delhi prices are always lower than other cities;(

@d6bmg,
May be within a month. 
And he also said that Corsair Value RAM is out of stock in India and new stock will reach here (India) this Wednesday.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> @Tenida,
> Kolkata and Delhi prices are always lower than other cities;(
> 
> @d6bmg,
> May be within a month.


Sounds promising.



> And he also said that Corsair Value RAM is out of stock in India and new stock will reach here (India) this Wednesday.



Now there is one of the reason.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

I had opted for the msi cyclone 6850 @ 10.5 k (price in chennai)
Guess it was quoted in this forum @ 9.5k

What is the next best step up available in the 6870 ? heard I can get the sapphire 6870 @ around 12k. would this be a better option ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> I had opted for the msi cyclone 6850 @ 10.5 k (price in chennai)
> Guess it was quoted in this forum @ 9.5k



Actually its higher in chennai?
By the way where did u get that quote from?


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

Cross checked with 3-4 dealers.. & of course all these dealers get these components from the ritchie street only.
wat abt the 6870 option ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> Cross checked with 3-4 dealers.. & of course all these dealers get these components from the ritchie street only.
> wat abt the 6870 option ?



Check Sethia infotech, they have reasonable prices...

yes 6870 is faster than 6850...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> Cross checked with 3-4 dealers.. & of course all these dealers get these components from the ritchie street only.
> wat abt the 6870 option ?



If price sounds good go with 6870.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 28, 2011)

@ *AMD_logic* - Why duncha get it online from theitwares or smc??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

MSI R6850 Cyclone PE - 9350/-
OR
MSI R6870 Hawk - 11550/-


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

What brand/version of 6870 can I look at possibly ?

oops.. did not see the above post.. anyways, The MSI was the one I had ordered and the dealer is getting it to me tomo morning..! Just seeing if I can change this decision overnight !

The MSI Cyclone 6850 PE is 10.5 k to me !.. Terribly astonished by the prices being quoted in this forum !
Even delta (supposedly said to have cheap & transparent prices) has listed 6850 @ 10.5 k *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html

So, I guess my dealer is not to blame ?

n the 6870 is quoted @ 13.5 k !


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

^^MSI R6870 Hawk


----------



## d3p (Aug 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^MSI R6870 Hawk



its priced at 11.7k....which is awesome....


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the quick suggestion megamind as i have to change this decision overnight..!

3 questions i have..

There are 5 models of the msi per the website & I have ordered them below from low to high performance.. (& hence low to high cost)

Is this correct ?

R6870-2PM2D1GD5
R6870-2PM2D1GD5/OC
R6870 Twin Frozr II
R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC

now where does the hawk fit into this order?

Second, per the spec sheet on the msi website, the connecivity options such as TV-Output, vivo, hdtv,hdcp,hdmi,dual-link dvi are absent on the hawk .. is this true.. 

Third, would I lose on any connectivity options/features by opting this 6870 hawk over the 6850 cyclone pe ?

thanks !


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 28, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> Terribly astonished by the prices being quoted in this forum !
> Even delta (supposedly said to have cheap & transparent prices) has listed 6850 @ 10.5 k *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html



Dude all the prices quoted in the forum were from smc or theitwares. *Megamind* has even posted the links in the post above yours!!

You should have ordered from smc or theitwares if you were looking to save!!


----------



## d3p (Aug 28, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> Thanks for the quick suggestion megamind as i have to change this decision overnight..!
> 
> 3 questions i have..
> 
> ...



*Click Here* & find your own answer


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> R6870-2PM2D1GD5
> R6870-2PM2D1GD5/OC
> R6870 Twin Frozr II
> R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC
> ...



HAWK is the top of all...


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm somehow very skeptical about ordering online..! So many things happen even when buying components directly from the store .. so god know what could happen when it ships to me 1500 kms apart with no one to fall back upon in case of problems/issue ! (no point in debating over this point anyway..)

Let me check the local price of the hawk .. but before that I would want to know why exactly the hawk is the best deal out of the 5 variants ?


----------



## rahul2002 (Aug 28, 2011)

whats the street price of i5-2500k???


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

Hawk is the 'all' ? So, is hawk the highest variant in terms of price & performance? n still it lacks all the connectivity options that I mentioned above ?

@ d3p5kor
I had made the above post after looking at the website only.! Just unable to understand the differences R6870-2PM2D1GD5/OC & R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC.. the only difference is the better cooling solution with 2 fans & absolutely nothing else ?

Guess, I can avoid confusion if someone could give me the prices of all the 5 varaints pls ! or atleast list them down in order of 
1. price & 
2. performance...

This would really help me..


----------



## d3p (Aug 28, 2011)

*@rahul:* at Kolkata its 10.5k i think.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> I had made the above post after looking at the website only.! Just unable to understand the differences R6870-2PM2D1GD5/OC & R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC.. the only difference is the better cooling solution with 2 fans & absolutely nothing else ?



Factory OCed core...


----------



## rahul2002 (Aug 28, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *@rahul:* at Kolkata its 10.5k i think.



thanks!!! whats the price of z68 motherboards in kolkata????


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

^^Here(kolkata) its 9.9K(i5 2500K) in *MD Computers *


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Factory OCed core...



So the R6870-2PM2D1GD5/OC is chipset OC'ed (amd) & the twin frozr is an MSI OC'ed one ? (both running @ same clock speeds though..?)

And could u pls list these variants per their prices ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> So the R6870-2PM2D1GD5/OC is chipset OC'ed (amd) & the twin frozr is an MSI OC'ed one ? (both running @ same clock speeds though..?)



Cooler, PCB differs, so price differs...

HAWK is jus 10MHz faster than them but is a better cooler than twin frozer II..


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for helping me out on this megamind..

So, in case the hawk is over-priced in chennai, what is the next lower variant that I can fall upon ?
Can u list these per their prices ? Is this correct ?

R6870-2PM2D1GD5 < R6870-2PM2D1GD5/OC < R6870 Twin Frozr II < R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC < R6870 Hawk


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Here(kolkata) its 9.9K in *MD Computers *



Which motherboard and model?? (assuming that its a gigabyte mobo, right?)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 29, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Which motherboard and model?? (assuming that its a gigabyte mobo, right?)



Arey...its for *Intel Core i5 2500@9.9K*


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 29, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> So, in case the hawk is over-priced in chennai, what is the next lower variant that I can fall upon ?
> Can u list these per their prices ? Is this correct ?
> 
> R6870-2PM2D1GD5 < R6870-2PM2D1GD5/OC < R6870 Twin Frozr II < R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC < R6870 Hawk



Get either R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC or R6870 Hawk, not more than 11.5~12K...
I'm not sure of the local prices.. 

Check,
Sethia infotech(i hope you can find it), 
Amalgamated Electronics(which is a couple of stores after Sethia Infotech while moving towards Bata showroom),
Samta infotech(KAJ Plaza)


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 29, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Get either R6870 Twin Frozr II/OC or R6870 Hawk, not more than 11.5~12K...
> I'm not sure of the local prices..
> 
> Check,
> ...



thanks a ton megamind..! 
btw, which are the cards that I can crossfire with this ? (apart from a replica of course)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 29, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> thanks a ton megamind..!
> btw, which are the cards that I can crossfire with this ? (apart from a replica of course)



With any model of Ati/AMD 6xxx series.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 29, 2011)

so, coupling this 6870 hawk with a 6850 @ 820 mhz will make it run slower than the actual clock ?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2011)

You can only Cross Fire with the same model card. Say 6850 with another 6850 and 6870 with another 6870, and not 6850 with a 6870.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 29, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> You can only Cross Fire with the same model card. Say 6850 with another 6850 and 6870 with another 6870, and not 6850 with a 6870.



No man. 6870 can be cf with 6850...refer to this *post* by Cilus


> ATI Crossfire: Crossfire is the ATI’s counterpart and direct competitor of SLI and debuted at September, 2005. Here unlike SLI where two exactly same models of card are required, Crossfire can run two cards of same series. So HD 5850 and 5870 can run in Crossfire but HD 5850 and HD 6950 can’t.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 29, 2011)

so, the clock of the CF setup would be the lowest clock among the 2 cards right.

-----

Was just reading some reviews on the 6850 & 6870.. most of the reviews have stated that a 6850 would be a better option than a 6870 as the diff. in price is not justified by the diff. in performance ..!
Further, a 6850 can be OC'ed to the base clock of a 6870 and OC'ing headroom is not that much in the 6870 ..
Is this correct ?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 29, 2011)

^^Just ask *Cilus *about your CF queries.He has 6870 CF.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 29, 2011)

k.. will do that..
ur take on the 6850 - 6870 that I posted above ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

If ATI cards allows crossfire between 6850 & 6970, then why not? Both are good. But you must be sue about that.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> *so, the clock of the CF setup would be the lowest clock among the 2 cards right.*
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



yep in CF two cards with different clock speeds will slow down to the speed of the lowest clocked gfx card but the flexibility CF offers running two different card with different clock speed is just great IMO


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys, check my article about the SLI and Crossfire which Tenida has given link.

Saswat, Crossfire is possible among the same series of card, not the same model of card... a HD 6950-HD 6970 is possible and so a HD 6870-HD 6850.

Also in Crossfire( current gen or Gen 3) both the cards can run at their own clock speed and the speed of the each of the individual cards can be set from Catalyst control center.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Also in Crossfire( current gen or Gen 3) both the cards can run at their own clock speed and the speed of the each of the individual cards can be set from Catalyst control center.



thanks for the info - will check out the guide


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 29, 2011)

But they would share the same memory or will I have a total of 2 GB memory ?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2011)

AMD_Logic, why don't you try the guide I have posted when everybody is asking to do so? It will solve lots of your doubt regarding the multi-gpu setup.
Buddy, have some patience to to know things rather than short-cut solution.
In SLI or Crossfire, memory does not get doubled, so when two 1 GB cards are used, effective memory is still 1 GB


----------



## rahul2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

is the microsoft 600 keyboard sold separately or it is only available in cimbo??? if so , whats the price????


----------



## cgi86 (Aug 29, 2011)

yes , its available separately . i've bought it ... price , i'm not recollecting . 450 maybe


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2011)

Asus BW-12B1LT @ 7.4k


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> Asus BW-12B1LT @ 7.4k



Still its too costly to buy.


----------



## navin00 (Aug 30, 2011)

*GTX 460 overheating...*

Hey guys my brother has a palit gtx 460 sonic in his pc and the card temps are real high at  idle around 82' celsius and the computer shuts down while gaming as the temps reaching 100' celsius at its threshold..what could be the problem and the card was 6 months old should i RMA it..purchased from Vedant..


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey buddies, it's a big issue, net surfing here. Torrents is the only thing that runs well.

If it is possible, could someone quote all the latest price updates of the past few weeks from this thread itself in one post, then I can add/update the main page.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: GTX 460 overheating...*



navin00 said:


> Hey guys my brother has a palit gtx 460 sonic in his pc and the card temps are real high at  idle around 82' celsius and the computer shuts down while gaming as the temps reaching 100' celsius at its threshold..what could be the problem and the card was 6 months old should i RMA it..purchased from Vedant..



Then the Cooling solution is not proper. Probably the GPU fan is not working properly. Check in nVidia control panel/MSI overdrive that if the fan speed is manually set to some lower value like 30% or something like that. If so, change it to auto and then check the temp again.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Hey buddies, it's a big issue, net surfing here. Torrents is the only thing that runs well.
> 
> If it is possible, could someone quote all the latest price updates of the past few weeks from this thread itself in one post, then I can add/update the main page.



Dude, the 1st page is pretty much outdated, as we all know computer hardware market is changing almost everyday. So in my opinion best solution wold be to solve the problems of your internet first & then come here for a prolonged period of time (presuming) to correct the whole list.

Oh, yeah, I would love to say an introductory 'hi' to you.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Still its too costly to buy.



yep, though Blu-ray drives are available for pc quite a some time now vut they are still pricey coz not that many people will buy this drives as the discs are very costly and most of the users don't use them - once we can get get cheaper BR dvd discs the price of these drives will come down too 

BTW, Some Price Updates :

Intel DH67CL @ 5.6k
Intel DH67BL @ 5.2k
Intel DH67GD @ 5.9k
*Intel DH67VR @ 4.1k* - cheapest H67 mobo AFAIK


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 31, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Dude, the 1st page is pretty much outdated, as we all know computer hardware market is changing almost everyday. So in my opinion best solution wold be to solve the problems of your internet first & then come here for a prolonged period of time (presuming) to correct the whole list.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I would love to say an introductory 'hi' to you.



Umm. outdated? State outdated. Most of the prices are still valid, and thee are 1 and half months old, and since no new product has launched in the time period, there have been no drastic changes in the prices, just minor corrections, but I'm very particular and would like to make those minor corrections too.


----------



## jbohaj (Aug 31, 2011)

Please tell the prices of all Seagate 500 GB hard disks.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 31, 2011)

Are 990X series MObos available in India ??? im specifically looking for X series and not FX series.  If they are, then what are the prices ??

I saw some FX series costing around 12k and thts not my budget.  I heard X series are cheaper than FX.

Any suggestions ??


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> Are 990X series MObos available in India ??? im specifically looking for X series and not FX series.  If they are, then what are the prices ??
> 
> I saw some FX series costing around 12k and thts not my budget.  I heard X series are cheaper than FX.
> 
> Any suggestions ??



Here's some AMD motherboards Price:-
*Asus Sabertooth 990FX @ 13.5K + Vat
Asus Crosshair V Formula @ 15.1K + Vat
MSI 990FXA-GD80 @ 11.4K to 11.6K + Vat
MSI 990FXA-GD65 @ 9.6K + Vat 
*


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Umm. outdated? State outdated.



I didn't meant to be harsh towards you. But, as you have said those prices are 1 and half months old so, time period, may be a factor. Am I wrong?


----------



## Skud (Aug 31, 2011)

IDE drives would be harder to get I think. SATA drives are mostly priced between 900-1200 bucks.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

ax3 said:


> can any1 plz tell me price of DVD riter ide & sata drives ???



AFAIK, IDE drives are not available in leading retail shops. So you have to use sata drives, else you can always use sata to ide converters (2 way) anytime.


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2011)

You can get IDE writers in Kolkata, go to vedant or MD, vedant had a stock of them last time I went there, a bit more expensive than sata writers.


----------



## navin00 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: GTX 460 overheating...*



Cilus said:


> Then the Cooling solution is not proper. Probably the GPU fan is not working properly. Check in nVidia control panel/MSI overdrive that if the fan speed is manually set to some lower value like 30% or something like that. If so, change it to auto and then check the temp again.



I am using msi afterbuner for temperature check and adjusting the fanspeed but all set to normal and the fan speed is also set to auto mode and it always shows 75 to 80% speed and when i slide it to 100% then also the temperature of the card is around 80' celsius..and the noise from the gpu fan is also high..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

tkin said:


> You can get IDE writers in Kolkata, go to vedant or MD, vedant had a stock of them last time I went there, a bit more expensive than sata writers.



Wow, that's promising for IDE lovers.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2011)

jbohaj said:


> Please tell the prices of all Seagate 500 GB hard disks.



currently only one seagate 7200.12 series 500GB sata HDD model is widely available which costs around ~1.9k


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ No 5600rpm HDD is there in the market?  Or may be their are phased out.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you are talking about 5900 RPM drives - a 2 TB 5900 RPM drive from Seagate should cost you around ~4k


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 2, 2011)

^^2GB!!!!!!!..by any chance dija mean "TB"?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, Some Price Updates :
> 
> Intel DH67CL @ 5.6k
> Intel DH67BL @ 5.2k
> ...



BTW from where did you get these prices???


----------



## Tenida (Sep 2, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> BTW from where did you get these prices???



I think from MD/Vedant Computers, Kolkata


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kolkata prices are so cheap. Its great to buy electronics from Kolkata.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 2, 2011)

btw look at this Corsair Carbide 400R Review - Page 6/6 | techPowerUp


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 2, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> btw look at this Corsair Carbide 400R Review - Page 6/6 | techPowerUp



How much is the MSRP of this Case?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think it's available in India, pricing will be around 5.6K (apprx)


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^2GB!!!!!!!..by any chance dija mean "TB"?


Yes he did, really obvious typo don't you think.



nilgtx260 said:


> I don't think it's available in India, pricing will be around 5.6K (apprx)


Hmm, looks like a clone of CM 690, seems corsair finally understood that mid range cases sell a hell lot more than high end ones, finally some competition in mid range.


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 2, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> Are 990X series MObos available in India ??? im specifically looking for X series and not FX series.  If they are, then what are the prices ??
> 
> I saw some FX series costing around 12k and thts not my budget.  I heard X series are cheaper than FX.
> 
> Any suggestions ??



gigabyte 990x-UD3 is available in india for 9.5k +vat


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> finally some competition in mid range.



But that is only in some countries like India.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^2GB!!!!!!!..by any chance dija mean "TB"?



thanks for pointing it out ( yep it's 2TB ) - made correction 



saswat23 said:


> BTW from where did you get these prices???





Tenida said:


> I think from MD/Vedant Computers, Kolkata



Those H67 mobo prices are from Delta Peripherals


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 3, 2011)

how much one can get for a msi-hd-4850-1gb-OCed(  2yr used)  ?


----------



## dippi_taurus (Sep 3, 2011)

My new PC config I bought on the 31st August.
CPU - Intel Core i7-2600K - Rs. 14,800
Motherboard - ASUS P8Z68-V Pro - Rs. 12,250
Chasis - Cooler Master HAF X - Rs. 10,700
PSU - Corsair AX 850 Modular - Rs. 10,200
CPU Cooling - Corsair H80 - Rs. 4,800
GPU - Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB Dirt III Edition - Rs. 14,000
RAM - Gskill Sniper DDR3 1600 Mhz 8GB Kit [4GBx2] - Rs. 3,200
HDD - Western Digital Black 2TB SATA III 6.0gb/s - Rs. 7,450
OS - Windows 7 Ultimate Retail Box pack - Rs. 9,000

[VAT 5% exclusive]
The prices above are from S.P. Road, Bangalore.

The following prices were quoted from 10th August to 22nd August. All prices are quoted from S.P. Road, Bangalore.

Motherboard - 
1. Asus P8Z68 Delux - Rs. 15,500
2. MSI Z68A - GD80 - Rs. 13,500

Chasis - 
1. Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced - Rs. 5,200
2. Cooler Master HAF 922 - Rs. 6,200
3. Cooler Master HAF 932 - Rs. 8,200
4. Corsair 600T Graphite series - Rs. 9600

PSU - 
1. Corsair TX 850 - Rs. 6,500
2. Corsair HX 650 - Rs. 6,400
3. Corsair HX 750 - Rs. 8,100
4. Corsair HX 850 - Rs. 9,600

Cooler -
1. Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus - Rs. 2,050 
2. Thermalright Cooler Ultima 90 - Rs. 2,950
3. Corsair V6 GT - Rs. 3,700
4. Corsair A70 - Rs. 3,800
5. Corsair H60 - Rs. 3,800
6. Corsair H80 - Rs. 4,800

GPU - 
1. Zotac GTX 560 - Rs. 10,750
2. Zotac GTX 560 Ti - Rs. 12,800
3. Zotac Geforce GTX 560 Ti AMP - Rs. 13,800
4. Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 1GB - Rs. 12,700
5. Zotac Geforce GTX 570 - Rs. 18,000
6. Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 2GB - Rs. 18,850

HDD - Corsair 60gb force series - Rs. 6,400


[VAT 5% exclusive]


----------



## d3p (Sep 3, 2011)

dippi_taurus said:


> My new PC config I bought on the 31st August.
> CPU - Intel Core i7-2600K - Rs. 14,800
> Motherboard - ASUS P8Z68-V Pro - Rs. 12,250
> Chasis - Cooler Master HAF X - Rs. 10,700
> ...



Nice Price updates dude & will you please post from which shop you get these price quotes / updates...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

Prices are good, specially of i7-2600K.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2011)

dippi_taurus said:


> My new PC config I bought on the 31st August.
> *CPU - Intel Core i7-2600K - Rs. 14,800
> Motherboard - ASUS P8Z68-V Pro - Rs. 12,250*
> Chasis - Cooler Master HAF X - Rs. 10,700
> ...



congrats for your new rig and thanks a lot for the great price update - bold marked the most sweet deals IMO


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ depends on the amount of money that you are willing to spend. Quote.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 4, 2011)

@ax3: Sony is the best AFAIK.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2011)

ax3 said:


> @Skud & @d6bmg. thanx a lot. & which dvd media is good interms of quality & is reliable ???



If you want the absolute best then get Verbatim DVD medias


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2011)

Verbatim made in Japan are hard to find and they r costly too.
And there r fake verbatim available too.....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

Revolution said:


> And there r fake verbatim available too.....



Where?  and how can we recognize them?


----------



## dippi_taurus (Sep 5, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Nice Price updates dude & will you please post from which shop you get these price quotes / updates...



Well got them from Ankit Infotech & Golchha at SP Road.


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 5, 2011)

ax3 said:


> @Skud & @d6bmg. thanx a lot. & which dvd media is good interms of quality & is reliable ???




I trust only at Sony, best media available in market.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

ax3 said:


> @Skud & @d6bmg. thanx a lot. & which dvd media is good interms of quality & is reliable ???



Verbatim DVDs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2011)

some awesome prices -

FSP OEM 450 - 950INR 
FSP OEM 450W PSU at just 950/-

Intel DZ68DB - 7200INR
Intel DZ68DB desktop overlcoking board with SSD caching ideal for sandy bridge


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Intel DZ68DB - 7200INR
> Intel DZ68DB desktop overlcoking board with SSD caching ideal for sandy bridge



^^ This broad sucks, performance wise.

Wait...
at 7.2K ?? cool. People might just consider a z68 board at 7.2K if they are not interested in too much of overclocking.


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 5, 2011)

whats the price of windows 7 os in kolkata????


----------



## tkin (Sep 5, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Verbatim made in Japan are hard to find and they r costly too.
> And there r fake verbatim available too.....


In ebay there is a seller called dvdstoredelhi, he sells verbatims for very cheap, I think they are original(based on seller ratings), anyone tried them? I will buy my next lot from them.

eBay My World - dvdstoredelhi

Verbatim DVDs from the same seller: New 50 Verbatim DVD+R 16X 4.7GB AZO Made in Japan | eBay

50 for 560/-, cheaper than moserbaer, and also its the AZO made in japan version.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

rahul2002 said:


> whats the price of windows 7 os in kolkata????



Which version?


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2011)

ax3 said:


> yes its very hard 2 find a good media in market. my frd got 50 dvd`s & only 12 worked.



what DVD brand was that ?? Generally a a thumb rule for error free DVD is to write them at 4x speed


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 6, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Which version?



any one (all of them if you can)


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

There you go: *Click Here*

P.S. These rates are not of kolkata, but it is same all over India.


----------



## d3p (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys Just got to know about a Budgeted Cabinet & an ideal replacement of CM Elite 310.

Cooler Master has launched *Elite 311 Black*. Not sure of the prices, but the cabinet looks amazing with the latest upgrades. 

Pics:

*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6702/featured/top1.jpg?1623580888*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6702/featured/top2.jpg?2036111558

*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6702/featured/top3.jpg?1038113339*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6702/featured/top4.jpg?367718677

*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6702/featured/top5.jpg?1439059199*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6702/featured/top6.jpg?1880118225

Frankly speaking, the black interiors, Bottom Mounted PSU, Well Heighted Rubber Foot Stand & USB3.0 makes a good choice, if the product falls under INR 1500 - 1800 Catagory. 

Otherwise NZXT Gamma is FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....

Source : *Click Here*


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ thanks for the info but I think it will be more than 2k initially for features like the bundled USB 3.0 i/o panel, cable management and retaining holes for liquid cooling but it's nice to see these in a entry level cabinet like this anyway


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks for info d3p5kor. nice cabby. 

ATI FirePro V9800 4096MB PCIe x16 Gen 2.0 Free Shiooing
ATI FirePro V9800 4096MB - 187,690INR


and see the spelling mistake smc made - Free Shiooing 

and does anyone spending that much amount need free shipping?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ One would rather buy a high end rig at that price.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ Jas, you can try one


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 7, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ One would rather buy a high end rig at that price.



well, it can be a component of even high end workstations. 



Cilus said:


> ^^ Jas, you can try one



sure when i start to earn 

see this guys -
[YOUTUBE]H8gTYXbQYIM[/YOUTUBE]
*2 pieces of ATI FirePro V9800 across 12 displays with live video and multi-monitor application.*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ This broad sucks, performance wise.
> 
> Wait...
> at 7.2K ?? cool. People might just consider a z68 board at 7.2K if they are not interested in too much of overclocking.



any review you found?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> well, it can be a component of even high end workstations.



Then it is not for regular users like us. MNCs can afford to buy these.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 7, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Then it is not for regular users like us. MNCs can afford to buy these.



yeah!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2011)

A little bit info about CM Elite 311s estimated price 

CM Elite 311 priced 145 Malaysian Ringgit ( source ) ie Rs. ~2.3k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2011)

NZXT Source 210 Elite White  - 2800
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!

review -
NZXT Source 210 Elite Review - Page 1/6 | techPowerUp


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2011)

Can someone kindly state the prices of Canon pixma MP 258 & MP 287? I need to know them ASAP.Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> NZXT Source 210 Elite White  - 2800
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!
> 
> review -
> NZXT Source 210 Elite Review - Page 1/6 | techPowerUp



great find - that's really a great VFM USB 3.0 cabby for the price with pre included fans but I liked the black model more than the white one


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> great find - that's really a great VFM USB 3.0 cabby for the price with pre included fans *but I liked the black model more than the white one*



thanks TP. same here.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 9, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> Can someone kindly state the prices of Canon pixma MP 258 & MP 287? I need to know them ASAP.Any help will be greatly appreciated.



MP 258 - 3.3K
MP 287 - 3.8K

Both uses same cartridge, black ink - 950/-

I'd recommend you Hp 2050 - 3.7K(cartridge, black ink - 430/-)


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> NZXT Source 210 Elite White  - 2800
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!
> 
> review -
> NZXT Source 210 Elite Review - Page 1/6 | techPowerUp



That's a very goof cabinet at its price range, specially when its with usb3.0


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> MP 258 - 3.3K
> MP 287 - 3.8K
> 
> Both uses same cartridge, black ink - 950/-
> ...



Thanks a lot for ur help,my good friend.

It was originally my intention to go for HP but I've heard that only canon offers onsite warranty and so I'm leaning towards the latter.Which is more reliable-Canon or HP?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 9, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> It was originally my intention to go for HP but I've heard that only canon offers onsite warranty and so I'm leaning towards canon.Which is more reliable-Canon or HP?



I'm quite sure HP 2050 has onsite warranty.. But its previous version HP 1050 doesn't... I was in the same situation a month back, almost ready to get canon MP 287... But ended up getting HP 2050 due to the cartridge price...

Quality-wise : HP 2050 = canon MP 287
Appearance : canon MP 287 > Hp 2050


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> That's a very goof cabinet at its price range, specially when its with usb3.0



No side bays for HDDs


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 9, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> I'm quite sure HP 2050 has onsite warranty.. But its previous version HP 1050 doesn't... I was in the same situation a month back, almost ready to get canon MP 287... But ended up getting HP 2050 due to the cartridge price...
> 
> Quality-wise : HP 2050 = canon MP 287
> Appearance : canon MP 287 > Hp 2050



According to the details that are available at HP's official website,2050 comes with a "Standard one-year limited hardware warranty".I don't think HP offers any kind of onsite warranty on their deskjet printers


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 10, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> According to the details that are available at HP's official website,2050 comes with a "Standard one-year limited hardware warranty".I don't think HP offers any kind of onsite warranty on their deskjet printers



Yep, the hp site says so.. But the ITDEPOT guy said that it has 1yr on-site warranty.. Wil confirm it in some time..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> No side bays for HDDs



But 5-6 years ago, none of the rigs had side bays for HDD. So, here, for some time, old style ftw.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2011)

Asus 9 Series BD mobo prices 

Asus M5A97 @ 5.7k
Asus M5A97 PRO @ 6.8k
Asus M5A97 EVO @ 7.1k

Asus SABERTOTH 990FX @ 13k
Asus M5A99X EVO @ 10k


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ there's also Crosshair V.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like prices have decreased from the amount when I visited local market for the last time.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2011)

Coolermaster RC-311P-TWN2 Elite 311 Plus - 2700
Buy Coolermaster RC-311P-TWN2 Elite 311 Plus in Mumbai India


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

^^ Finally it's here 



tkin said:


> ^^ there's also Crosshair V.



yep, it's priced @ 14.7K and better than Sabertooth for Ocers


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 12, 2011)

i need prices of portable HDDs ASAP
seagate goflex 1 tb
wd passport 1 tb

any other 1 tb recommended drive ??

Thanks...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 12, 2011)

Go for WD Essential USB 3.0.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 12, 2011)

what is the latest updated price for

1) Core i7 2600K and
2) ASUS Z68 Pro mobo


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2011)

Intel Core i7-2600K - Rs. 14,800
ASUS P8Z68-V Pro - Rs. 12,250

here's the source


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ let's see how bulldozer fits into this screen 

hey anyone knows the price of 2 TB HDD  ?


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> Intel Core i7-2600K - Rs. 14,800
> ASUS P8Z68-V Pro - Rs. 12,250
> 
> here's the source



Still expensive man. I am sick of this waiting game
In auguat 2008 I purchased my 22 inch display for 17.5K now I am getting an offer for Dell 2412 (1920 X 1200) for atlmost 18K. In 2008 a 24 inch display was costing 48K. I am not really sure how much difference in gaming will i feel while switching from 22 inch (1680 X 1080) to 24 inch (1920 X 1200). I am not sure if I should wait for 27 inch displays to go down.


----------



## prvprv (Sep 13, 2011)

suggest some cheap and best case with transparent side panel, screw less HDD and ODD bays, pre installed colourful LED fan all in a budget of... dont be shocked < 1.8k


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 13, 2011)

prvprv said:


> suggest some cheap and best case with transparent side panel, screw less HDD and ODD bays, pre installed colourful LED fan all in a budget of... dont be shocked < 1.8k



I already have CM 690 in both my cases. Main rig and back up rig. The only difference is back up rig doesn't have a glass panel. Now I am planning to shell out my back up rig and replace it with a Core i7 2600K with H68 chipset. If I don't get a good buyer to buy my CM690 with Corsair HX 620 then I will only upgrade the CPU, Mobo, GPU, Display and PSU. Can someone sugget me some upgrade kits for CM690 to make it better for high overclocking


----------



## keur (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi I am a regular reader of digit(3-4yrs).
I am Buying  a pc under Rs.25000 without monitor....
my Suggested Configuration:-
Graphics card :- ATI Radeon HD 5570.
motherboard:- intel DH61Sa.
Ram:-4GB DDR3.
hard disk :-500 gb seagate.
processor :-core i5.
Please suggest me a power supply.And as i am not buying a screen as i am tight on my budget.I am Using CRT monitor so,is there any compatibility issue.OR Do i hve to buy new Screen for it ....?
if any changes in my configuration please suggest it...Thanxx in advance.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ Please create a new thread in appropriate thread using PC build questionnaire template. 
Also mention your budget there


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ let's see how bulldozer fits into this screen
> 
> hey anyone knows the price of 2 TB HDD  ?



2 TB Internal power saving Green Series ( 5900 RPM ) Sata HDDs from Seagate should cost you around ~4k


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 14, 2011)

Seagate doesn't have any Green series..thats one of the name of the series of WD!!


----------



## prvprv (Sep 14, 2011)

got these prices from Ameerpet, hyd yesterday

core i5 2500K + Intel H67 BL mobo -> 15650
4GB Corsair RAM (shopwala doesn't know 1333 or 1600) -> 1450
4GB Transcend RAM 1333 -> 1200
2 TB seagate HDD (64MB buffer) 4100
1 TB seagate HDD 2700

Does anybody know the prices from CTC, secunderabad?


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 14, 2011)

Please let me know best price for corsair 750 tx modular.

I wish to buy it today.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 14, 2011)

prvprv, I think we've told you that a Sandybridge K series Processor needs to be paired with a P67 or Z68 chipset based board to utilize the main feature of a K series processor...*OVERCLOCKING*. 2500K + H67 mobo won't allow any kind of overclocking and there is no difference between a 2500 or 2500K. Now Z68 will also allow you to use the IGP of the K series processor, feature missing in P67, along with other features like Lucid Virtue and SSD caching.

So either get 2500K with a Z68 or P67 based mobo or 2500 with a H67 mobo.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 14, 2011)

dippi_taurus said:


> My new PC config I bought on the 31st August.
> CPU - Intel Core i7-2600K - Rs. 14,800
> Motherboard - ASUS P8Z68-V Pro - Rs. 12,250
> Chasis - Cooler Master HAF X - Rs. 10,700
> ...



Is it  Sapphire Toxic 6950  Which is considered to be the fastest 6950? What display resolution are you using?


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

No, I think it's a different card, which comes with a two-fan cooler, here's the link:

Sapphire Technology Web Site


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 14, 2011)

I think go for MSI HD 6950 TF III/OC rather than Sapphire one.


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

Not really, the new cooler in Sapphire is better, although not in the league of Twin Frozer. And price is also on the lower side.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah Twin Frozr cooling is still better than vapor x cooling.


----------



## prvprv (Sep 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> So either get 2500K with a Z68 or P67 based mobo or 2500 with a H67 mobo.



Z68 and P67 boards are around 12K in some sites.

Other boards like asus, gigabyte with H67 also wont support OC? ( I mean to ask H67 Chipset itself wont support OC? )

What is the cheapest board for i5 2500K which support OC, USB 3.0, and SATA III ?


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 14, 2011)

Please provide Rate of 

Asus Maximus IV Gene z 

Corsair TX 750 w


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

Msi z68a-gd55(b3) @8.6k


----------



## Cilus (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, H67 chipset does not support OCing irrespective of the manufacturer. There is a Intel Z68 board available *Intel Intel  - DZ68DB* within 8K, having all the features you've asked for.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 14, 2011)

prvprv said:


> Other boards like asus, gigabyte with H67 also wont support OC? ( I mean to ask H67 Chipset itself wont support OC? )



Dude *Cilus* has clearly stated the following :
"2500K + H67 mobo won't allow any kind of overclocking"

Its been stated in a simple, lucid language. How come you still have the doubt and ask such vacuous question??


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Seagate doesn't have any Green series..thats one of the name of the series of WD!!



you are wrong - just take a look at here 

Seagate Barracuda® Green Desktop Hard Drives
Eco Friendly Hard Drive | Barracuda® Green | Seagate



aryanraj said:


> Please let me know best price for corsair 750 tx modular.
> 
> I wish to buy it today.



Corsair HX modular 750W should be around ~8-8.5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

*AM3+ boards -*

*Asus M5A78L-M LX - 2700* 
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=76
but it supports only upto 95w cpus. 

Asus M5A88-M- 5500
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=76
supports upto 140w cpus.


*Z68 and P67 on budget -*

*Asus P8P67-M - 8550*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=77

Asus P8P67-M PRO - 9950
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=77

*Asus P8Z68-M PRO - 9550*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=77

Asus P8Z68-V LE - 10650
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=77


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> you are wrong - just take a look at here
> 
> Seagate Barracuda® Green Desktop Hard Drives
> Eco Friendly Hard Drive | Barracuda® Green | Seagate



k..my bad!!!I thought only WD used to make Green Series!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys I have quoted for External DVD writer in LT today..
Asus - rs1900 (1yr warranty)
shud I buy it....
coz another brand Sony is  very expensive above 3.5k


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Asus P8P67-M - 8550*
> Asus P8P67-M New P67 B3 Revision



*Asus P8P67-M - 7950* @ deltapage.com(inc. VAT)

*Corsair TX850 V2 - 6.7K*


----------



## Cilus (Sep 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys I have quoted for External DVD writer in LT today..
> Asus - rs1900 (1yr warranty)
> shud I buy it....
> coz another brand Sony is  very expensive above 3.5k



There is a External DVD Writer available from Buffalo @ 1.6and comes with 2 Yrs of warranty. My friend is currently using it and it is really a good one.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 15, 2011)

Buffalo External 8X USB DVD Writer is avail. @1.6K...

Also check *this*..


----------



## prvprv (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks @Cilus, @ssb1551 and others

so 2500K + cheapest z68 Mobo is somewhere like (10500 + 8500) = 19000.

I guess I will drop the idea of OCing and go for i5 2400 with normal h67 board.

2500K got some additional features ie it has Intel HD graphics 3000 while other models have HD graphics 2000.

so i will get i5 2400  + Intel DH67BL -> 9.2k + 5.2 k = 14.4 k

Is there any better board than Intel DH67BL in the same price range ~5.2k which has USB3, SATA III, DVI + HDMI ?? or I can stick to the above combination?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ If you don't want to overclock then, i5-2400 + DH67BL combo is good. Otherwise other combo.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Buffalo External 8X USB DVD Writer is avail. @1.6K...
> 
> Also check *this*..



That price was a Type, edited my post.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> *Asus P8P67-M - 7950* @ deltapage.com(inc. VAT)
> 
> *Corsair TX850 V2 - 6.7K*



thanks for info


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2011)

Asus F1A75-M-LE @ 5.55k
Asus F1A75-M @ 6k
Asus F1A75-M-Pro @ 6.95k
Asus F1A75-V-Pro @ 7.8k

Compatible CPU Prices :

AMD A4-3400 @ 3.75k
AMD A6-3500 @ 4.8k
AMD A6-3650 @ 5.65k
AMD A8-3850 @ 6.8k


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 16, 2011)

The price of ASUS P8Z68 Mobo has gone down to 9550? Are you serious? If that is the case I will buy it this saturday


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 16, 2011)

need to know if Thermalright Shaman is available in India & if yes then for how much.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ Can't see it at least in online shopping sites.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 16, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> The price of ASUS P8*H*68 Mobo has gone down to 9550? Are you serious? If that is the case I will buy it this saturday



Z i suppose?

*Elite 430's big bros - *

*Elite 431 Plus*
*www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6737
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=40&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=84

*Elite 431
**www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6736
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=40&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=84

*another nice cabby - Silencio 550*
*www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6702
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=40&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=84


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ nice find but Silencio 550 and Elite 431 Plus is a bit overpriced IMO


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 17, 2011)

TP maybe because 431 plus has usb3 and external sata dock.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 17, 2011)

@TP & Jas, Silencio 550 looks like a hot box... 
On a quick look,
Pros,
1. Front usb 3.0
2. Removable HDD cage

Cons,
1. CPU cooler height 154mm(most CPU coolers are 160mm)
2. No top & side optional fans

IMO, its worth 2.5K that too for the pros i mentioned...


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> TP maybe because 431 plus has usb3 and external sata dock.



I think you're right and these might be the reason but that mans we should see a price cut on CM Elite 430 Transparent one 



MegaMind said:


> @TP & Jas, Silencio 550 looks like a hot box...
> On a quick look,
> Pros,
> 1. Front usb 3.0
> ...



you're right buddy about the looks of Silencio 550 - it's front side looks sexy


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 19, 2011)

2133MHZ CL9 kits for evaluation from Kingston Taiwan.
*i.imgur.com/mQcFL.jpg


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking forward for the review.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 19, 2011)

wow great heat sink


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> Looking forward for the review.



For how much did you purchase HX750?


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> For how much did you purchase HX750?




8.8k with free shipping from Techshop.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> 2133MHZ CL9 kits for evaluation from Kingston Taiwan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Waiting for your review at your site.


----------



## prvprv (Sep 19, 2011)

Intel Z68DB - 7.7k
source: *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html
Cheapest Z68 mobo for now. (i think)


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ nice find and yeah, it's probably the cheapest Z68 out there in the market


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ nice find and yeah, it's probably the cheapest Z68 out there in the market



Intel Mobos are CHEAP KNOCKS worst for overclocking. If someone is investing on Z68 chipset, he would always expect to OC his CPU


----------



## prvprv (Sep 20, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Intel Mobos are CHEAP KNOCKS worst for overclocking. If someone is investing on Z68 chipset, he would always expect to OC his CPU



I couldn't find any info in intel's site regarding OCing with this mobo. 
Does anyone know weather Intel Z68DB supports OC?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

prvprv said:


> I couldn't find any info in intel's site regarding OCing with this mobo.
> Does anyone know weather Intel Z68DB supports OC?



The DZ68DB is a media series mobo from intel & only the Extreme series mobo from intel supports OCing... So DZ68DB = No OC...



> Our significant others get the DZ68DB because they have so many portable devices and peripherals. They don’t care what’s under the hood, and they won’t overclock.



*Source*


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Intel Mobos are CHEAP KNOCKS worst for overclocking. If someone is investing on Z68 chipset, he would always expect to OC his CPU





prvprv said:


> I couldn't find any info in intel's site regarding OCing with this mobo.
> Does anyone know weather Intel Z68DB supports OC?





MegaMind said:


> The DZ68DB is a media series mobo from intel & only the Extreme series mobo from intel supports OCing... So DZ68DB = No OC...
> 
> *Source*



Intel Z68DB have options for OC a SB K sku cpu but it's not very great when it comes to OC - the reviewer faced some issue while OCing with this mobo - ( this may be due to some bug in bios which can be fixed later )



> Intel actually had the highest stable CPU clock, but it eventually throttled back down to its stock 3.4 GHz frequency after a few minutes of load. This unfortunately took the board with the best CPU stability out of the running in the overclocking comparison. We tried lower voltage, but all that did was delay the onset of the same symptoms. This test was done with maximum power and thermal limits set in the BIOS, of course.



Check this page

anyway , the bottom line is if you want to OC your SB K sku cpu then look elsewhere - there are better alternatives available just by paying 2k extra from MSI and Gigabyte


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 21, 2011)

I think this will help  AMD FX Processor Prices Lower Than Expected | techPowerUp


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2011)

^^ check this out then and BullDozer CPU prices are even lower 

AMD Bulldozer FX pricing revealed: a lot cheaper than Sandy Bridge | ExtremeTech


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 22, 2011)

^^ yeah I like this, thanx topgear 

now the question is when it will arrive in India ?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> I think this will help  AMD FX Processor Prices Lower Than Expected | techPowerUp



Wow, that sounds great.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ yeah I like this, thanx topgear
> 
> now the question is when it will arrive in India ?



it's going to be released on 12th Oct - so expect it to arrive in here by the end of Oct or on the first week of Nov for sure


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 23, 2011)

The IT Depot says  "Distributors across all brands have increased prices on all products to the tune of 10% . Apparently Rupee value depreciation against the dollar is affecting import costs"


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2011)

AMD Socket FM1 mobo prices 

MSI A75MA-G55 @ 5.6k
Gigabyte A75M-S2V @ 6.4k
Gigabyte A75-D3H @ 5.6k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 24, 2011)

msi card prices become high -
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC - 15k
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC--Free Shipping 

MSI R6770-MD1GD5 - 7k

MSI R6770-MD1GD5

MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5 - 8.9k
MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> msi card prices become high -
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC - 15k
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC--Free Shipping
> 
> ...



It s not just MSI,

They have increased priced for each and every item


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> msi card prices become high -
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC - 15k
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC--Free Shipping
> 
> ...



Thanks for the updated prices 

Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.8k
Asus GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II @ 13.75k

so still we can grab some good deal


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2011)

aryanraj said:


> It s not just MSI,
> 
> They have increased priced for each and every item



yea i saw that now 



topgear said:


> Thanks for the updated prices
> 
> Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.8k
> Asus GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II @ 13.75k
> ...



thanks for that TP.


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> msi card prices become high -
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC - 15k
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC--Free Shipping



i got tht card for 12500 one month before  2500 increased  am so glad tht i bought it before .....


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2011)

^^ congrats - you've got yourself a great deal


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 27, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 

ASUS M5A97 EVO

Corsair 4GB ram 

Benq 22inch

Seagate 7200.12 1TB SATA 

coolermaster elite 430 

Corsair vx550 

MSi cyclone hd6850 1 GB 

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-GP CPU Cooler 

DVD writer LG 22X SATA DVD


*Some one please get me the latest price of the above components please from lamington road !!!
ty a lot !!*


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 27, 2011)

Cooler Master 430 @ 2.5K
HD 6850 @ 9.5K
Corsair GS 600 @ 3.8K (VX 550 isn't available anymore)


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 27, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> Cooler Master 430 @ 2.5K
> HD 6850 @ 9.5K
> Corsair GS 600 @ 3.8K (VX 550 isn't available anymore)



Ty bro !!
just help me with the rest of the components ...
getting the rig this sunday...
will i get the above rig within 45k (inclusive of taxes)


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ here's the price of rest of the components 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ ~5.5k
ASUS M5A97 EVO @ ~5.9k
Corsair 4GB DRR3 1600 Mhz Vengeance ( CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 ) @ ~1.9k
Benq 22inch LED G2222HDL @ ~8.8k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB SATA @ ~2.8k
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-GP CPU Cooler @ ~1.9k
DVD writer LG 22X SATA DVD @ ~0.9k


----------



## d3p (Sep 28, 2011)

^^Benq G2220HDL costs 7.8k & G2220HD - 7k max


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ prices may vary from place to place but dunno how much


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 28, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @5.5k

ASUS M5A97 EVO@5.9k

Corsair 4GB ram@1.9k

Benq 22inch LED G2222HDL @7.8k

Seagate 7200.12 1TB SATA@2.8k

coolermaster elite 430@2.5k

Corsair GS600@3.8k  

Sapphire HD 6850 1 gb@9.5k or MSi cyclone hd6850 1 GB 

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-GP CPU Cooler@1.9k 

DVD writer LG 22X SATA DVD@0.9k

total 42k

*so is this 42k inclusive of tax or vat whatever the shops charge ?*


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 28, 2011)

top gear...dude r u serious for asus m5a97 evo  mobo for just rs.5.9k
whereas it is avaliable for $119.99 in US?
if its avaliable for that price then its a shocker....where did you get those prices from,i meant region?


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^Benq G2220HDL costs 7.8k & G2220HD - 7k max



Thanks for the updated price 



max_snyper said:


> top gear...dude r u serious for asus m5a97 evo  mobo for just rs.5.9k
> whereas it is avaliable for $119.99 in US?
> if its avaliable for that price then its a shocker....where did you get those prices from,i meant region?



Thanks for pointing it out - that price was for asus m5a97.

BTW, here's the correct prices :

asus m5a97 @ 5.9k
asus m5a97 pro @ 6.9k
asus m5a97 Evo @ 7.3k

all prices are from delta peripherals


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 29, 2011)

*but will i get the all my above components within 45k [inclusive of tax ] ?*


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ make a list of the hardware components you want to get with prices mentioned here and just get into a couple of street shops - you will get a fair bit of idea


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2011)

I have quoted for SoundMagic IEM @LT

PL11 - 550
PL21 - 750

should I buy PL21?will buy it tommorow..pls reply


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 30, 2011)

^^But its 650/- shipped from *SMC*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^But its 650/- shipped from *SMC*



650  will have to check again in LT


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 30, 2011)

Ignoring the usual lulz aside
*i.imgur.com/1fs85.jpg


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2011)

^^ It's available for as low as Rs. 5355 - here


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 4, 2011)

Corsair GS800 is @ Rs5150/- for today at Prime...... is it good at that price


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 4, 2011)

Its Great for that Price. Go For it


----------



## Brazen (Oct 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ It's available for as low as Rs. 5355 - here



Update : Price Increased at itDepot its 5910 INR

PS: Can you tell me from where to buy Benq G2222HDL at lowest price


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2011)

^^ price is changing so rapidly these days and for the monitor price - have you tried local street shops 



d3p5kor said:


> ^^Benq G2220HDL costs 7.8k & G2220HD - 7k max



where ?? it's 8k+ in everywhere


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> where ?? it's 8k+ in everywhere



Local price(chennai n b'lore)..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 10, 2011)

hey how much  cheapest full HD monitor will cost for gming....


----------



## Shibaprasad (Oct 10, 2011)

I need to know the price of these components below

PROCESSOR
Intel Core i3-2100----------------------------Rs.
Intel Core i5-2500K---------------------------Rs.


MOTHERBOARD
Intel Desktop Board DZ68BC-------------------Rs.
Asus P8Z68-V--------------------------------Rs.
Asus P8Z68-V PRO----------------------------Rs.


RAM
ADATA
Corsair
G.skill
Mushkin
Kingston
2x2GB 1600 Mhz Dual channel(9-9-9-24)--------Rs.
2x2GB 1333 Mhz Dual channel-------------------Rs.


GRAPHIC CARD
SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD5770 1GB GDDR5----------Rs.
Radeon HD 6790[XFX,SAPPHIRE,MSI]------------Rs.
Nvidia GeForce GTX550 Ti-----------------------Rs.


SSD
Intel X25-V 40GB SSD---------------------------Rs.
kingston ssdnow v100 64GB----------------------Rs.


HDD
western digital caviar blue 2TB SATA 6 Gb/s-------Rs.
western digital caviar blue 1TB SATA 6 Gb/s
western digital caviar green 2TB SATA 6 Gb/s------Rs.
western digital caviar green 1TB SATA 6 Gb/s------Rs'


DVD WRITER
Samsung 22X DVD Writer--------------------------Rs.


PSU
Corsair GS600-------------------------------------Rs.
Corsair GS700-------------------------------------Rs.
Cooler Master GX 550W----------------------------Rs.
Cooler Master GX-650W----------------------------Rs.


CABINET
Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus [USB3]-----------------Rs.
Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus [USB3]-----------------Rs.


UPS
APC 800VA----------------------------------------Rs.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 10, 2011)

^^Dude instead of asking the prices of readily available items first search 'em on sites like theitwares,smcinternational.in,theitdepot,primeabgb & so on & if you don't get any hits then you can ask in the forum.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Local price(chennai n b'lore)..



thanks 



sumesara said:


> hey how much  cheapest full HD monitor will cost for gming....



Cheapest one is Acer S226HQ @ 6.4k but I can't find any official spec orreview for this.

Another 2 you should consider are Acer S221HQL or BenQ G2220HD - price should be around ~ 7.5k for both


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 11, 2011)

wanna know about the price & availability of Bijli 2.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ take a look at here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/147283-zebronics-bijli-2-discussion.html


----------



## Revolution (Oct 12, 2011)

Zebronics Bijli 2 is totally different from Bijli and it costly too.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 12, 2011)

@TP
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Benq G2220 22'' Wide Screen TFT LCD - TheITWares


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2011)

^^ that's really nice 

BTW, Intel D*P67*DE @ 5.9k - the cheapest P67 mobo available but only catch is it's OC options are really limited so it might not be a OC friendly mobo at all.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 13, 2011)

^^ But still, if you're on a budget and don't wanna lose the OCeing feature of a K series processor, the Intel DP67DE is a VFM choice. Thanks for finding it out. Even it can squeeze at least 3.8 GHz to 4 GHz from the 2500K (not counting 2600K here), which is the standard Overclocking rage for most of the user, it is a good choice.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2011)

^^ here's how much it can be OCed 
i5 2500k + DP67DE OC turbo-throttle question - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
but it has the same throttling issue like Intel DZ68DB
Intel DP67DE Throttling

From Intel DZ68DB review on Tom's Hardware :



> Intel actually had the highest stable CPU clock, but *it eventually throttled back down to its stock 3.4 GHz frequency after a few minutes of load. This unfortunately took the board with the best CPU stability out of the running in the overclocking comparison*. We tried lower voltage, but all that did was delay the onset of the same symptoms



Source


----------



## Brazen (Oct 14, 2011)

*Price Update: *Benq G2222HDL @ 8.1 K (Street Price Jaipur)


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2011)

AM3+ mobos from Gigabyte 

Gigabyte MA880GM-USB3L @ 4.6k
Gigabyte MA880GM-USB3 @ 4.8k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2011)

anyone seen this -
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100314-4SR Radeon HD 6870 Dirt3 Edition 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2011)

^^ Nice find and the cooler on that card looks great - like the one on your HD6950 

but that may not be available here and if it does somehow the price won't be so low - we have to pay a lot more for that - the only choice left for us is HD6870 TFII / Hawk 

BTW, SMC has two Sapphire HD6870s - one is priced at 11.35k 

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...&keyword=6870&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91

and another one is 13.65k

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...&keyword=6870&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ take a look at here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/147283-zebronics-bijli-2-discussion.html



Thanks! Didn't hope it 'll retail for 4700/-! We can get more/better options in same price range.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2011)

^^ the retail price should be around ~4.2k - still it's lot they are asking for it but this one also has 4x 120mm LED fans, some good features ( though no liquid cooling mounting hole or holes for cable management ) and *USB3 ports* - this the first USB3 cabby from Zebronics and this could be the reason for such high price


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 16, 2011)

Checked SMC for latest price updates. I am really shocked to see such huge rise in Prices of almost all components. 
i5-2400 costing 10.2k! Where as a month back i bought one at 8.5k for my cousin. 
*Really the prices are quite shocking.*

Check this:
Computer Warehouse Online - Product Catalogue ()

The strange thing is that *i5-2500 costs 10.6k* where as *i5-2500k costs 10.5k*.
Rest prices are *OK*.


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2011)

^^ Indian PC industry is screwed whenever dollar rises, I had seen it in the past, and its happening again.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 16, 2011)

^^It happens even if the dollar rises rs.2~3...the dumbf!@#s behind the counter increases the prices by rs.1.5~3k depending on the product....
Babus in delhi screw there(corruptionn) & these A@#H!@#s screw us here...Pathetic PPL in IT business.


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^It happens even if the dollar rises rs.2~3...the dumbf!@#s behind the counter increases the prices by rs.1.5~3k depending on the product....
> Babus in delhi screw there(corruptionn) & these A@#H!@#s screw us here...Pathetic PPL in IT business.


You are not really looking at the mathematics, let me explain, one dollar was 45 INR earlier, now its around 49.5, so rise of 4.5 INR for every 45 INR, that' (4.5/45)*100=10%, so a 10k product will rise by 1k easily, but the rise is not equal but its always a bit more, so 15-20% rise in the price of computer goods, the reason computer goods rise so much is that there is not strict MRP followed for computer goods(for a 10k stuff MRP is written on the box as 20k), so they can raise as much as they want.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yup, thats true. Just hope prices come down soon.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2011)

Prices have hiked indeed but still if someone looks carefully and knows what to get then he/she can grab some good deals - for instance core i5 2400 is still 9.7k on delta or one can opt for a core i5 2320 @ 9.3k instead - street prices may be even lower than this


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ Old stock, grab em while you can


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> Prices have hiked indeed but still if someone looks carefully and knows what to get then he/she can grab some good deals - for instance core i5 2400 is still 9.7k on delta or one can opt for a core i5 2320 @ 9.3k instead - street prices may be even lower than this



Actually, delta is a bit overpriced .. The price of i5 2400 is still 9.4K in chennai...


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 17, 2011)

i5 2400 @ 9.5K at MD, they said 2 days ago


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Actually, delta is a bit overpriced .. The price of i5 2400 is still 9.4K in chennai...



2400 is overpriced considering one can get the 2500 chip at 10k or less.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 17, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> 2400 is overpriced considering one can get the 2500 chip at 10k or less.



i5-2400 costs around 11k. So, its better for new buyers to wait for a month or two to get good deals.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

No, AFAIK, it is was about 9K almost one month ago.


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> i5-2400 costs around 11k. So, its better for new buyers to wait for a month or two to get good deals.


What? i5 2500k costs around 11k, 2400 is well below 10k.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2011)

no way a i5 2400 can cost 11k



rajnusker said:


> 2400 is overpriced considering one can get the 2500 chip at 10k or less.



it's better to get a i5 2500k by spending 1k more and a compatible P67/Z68 mobo


----------



## rbp45 (Oct 20, 2011)

Like you many TOP MEMBER OF Digit Technology Discussion Forum advice to buy product from SMC international but they DO NOT give after sales support like RMA/WARRANTY, if required RMA for customer than he/she have go to Manufacture support. But some online store accept faulty product and they process for mnf. RMA.
e.g.
1) SMC not mention warranty in their product details webpage.
2) Nobody can fill-up to end,  SMC RMA form in their webpage, Issue *-- its tricky.
RMA/Support
3) After return faulty item to SMC, never send BACK to you, if send it will another problem or same.
4) They stop communicating with customer if problem arise.
5) They do not print Seriel No of product at their invoice to get warranty.
But great advantage with SMC is
1) Product very 1st available in India which is not other online shop
2) Price is lower.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 20, 2011)

^O REALLY?
I didnt even fill that form for rmaing my gpu. Just communicated through email.
No questions asked. Hassle free talk. Replied to my every querry.
They sent card to aditya infotech.
And got my gpu back without any issues. Running absolutely fine.
And i just had to pay shipping during sending, not returning.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 20, 2011)

@rbp45 If you had problems with an online store, file a complaint. Next time you should go to local shops.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2011)

@ *rbp45* - if you really have any bitter experience why not share them here ( link below ) with proper details :

Service and RMA watch - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2011)

price updates from croma -
Samsung B2030N - 5999
Samsung B2230N - 7599

and N570GTX PE/OC is here for 20.9k - 
N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ Nice updates - here's some more 

Samsung LS22A300B @ 8.9k
Samsung LS23A300B @ 10.7k
Samsung LS23A350HS @ 11.1k
Samsung LS24A300B @ 15k
Samsung S27A550H @ 19.5k

all from delta peripherals.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ Nice update, but prices are a bit in the higher side.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Nice updates - here's some more
> 
> Samsung LS22A300B @ 8.9k
> Samsung LS23A300B @ 10.7k
> ...



thanks for updates TP.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2011)

You are welcome buddy .


----------



## vickybat (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> price updates from croma -
> Samsung B2030N - 5999
> Samsung B2230N - 7599
> 
> ...



This one is good and powerful card. Goes head to head with a 6970. Its factory overclocked as well. I think we can give it in the 70k rig in pc buying guide because both 60 and 70k has 6950 2gb dirt 3 edition. Imo there should not be a 70k rig but a 75k one because there's little difference between current 60k and 70k ones.

This one would be a wonderful choice imo. Besides tfIII version has no vrm issues.


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

HDD Prices has Increased :

Seagate 500GB @ 2.9k
Seagate 1TB @ 3.7k
Seagate 2TB @ 5.1k

these prices are from delta peripherals

Now a 500GB 7200.12RPM 16MB Cache Seagate Drive ( ST3500413AS ) costs $55 on newegg which is  2,751.35 INR and a Seagate 2TB 5900RPM Green HDD price ( ST2000DL003 ) is $100 on newegg which is 5,002.46 INR.

Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARS 2TB costs $120 on newegg which is  6,002.95 INR and Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 2TB 64MB costs $125 on newegg which is 6,253.07 INR.

So it's not only rupee became weaker compared to dollar but HDD manufacturers also have increased the price of HDD - the best price is Seagate drives still costs less and looks to be the best VFM option right now


----------



## Revolution (Oct 24, 2011)

Huge increase in price.....


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

News and photos of Thailand flood affecting WD:-

Hard drive shortages and higher prices coming after massive flooding in Thailand


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 24, 2011)

Bought last week seagate 500gb from primeabgb for rs.2200
here's the link from newegg of the same product:Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 24, 2011)

suggest something for me.

Budget 15k: want mobo, proccy and RAM

Also i have intel Core2duo: e4600, intel d43gt mobo and 4 gb RAM... How much can i expect for these??


----------



## d3p (Oct 24, 2011)

shwetanshu said:


> suggest something for me.
> 
> Budget 15k: want mobo, proccy and RAM
> 
> Also i have intel Core2duo: e4600, intel d43gt mobo and 4 gb RAM... How much can i expect for these??



Fill this template & create your own thread.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> Bought last week seagate 500gb from primeabgb for rs.2200
> here's the link from newegg of the same product:Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive



^^ congrats 

the price has increased to $55 ie 2,751.35 INR now.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats
> 
> the price has increased to $55 ie 2,751.35 INR now.



Its $65.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 25, 2011)

@ topgear thanks dude
prices will be high until the problem in Thailand is sorted out...may be in q1 2012 we will see prices on the down side...as again they are in mass production
And hope the $  goes down till then.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

No chance of it getting sorted by q1 2012. As per reports not earlier than end of q4 2012 or even 2013.


----------



## sjoardar (Oct 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> No chance of it getting sorted by q1 2012. As per reports not earlier than end of q4 2012 or even 2013.



That's really BAD news for me. I was planning to buy 2x1 TB HDDs soon.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Prices may increase by as much as 50%.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Prices may increase by as much as 50%.



I don't think so lol.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

K sorry for the ignorant question but whats the situation in Thailand thats needed to be sorted out?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 25, 2011)

Floods.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 25, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> K sorry for the ignorant question but whats the situation in Thailand thats needed to be sorted out?



Thailand floods strike Hard Drive Manufacturers


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I don't think so lol.




It's not my guess or calculation. It's already reported.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ Where, link please if you have. Raising prices by 50% is too much serious, and none of us can ignore that.


----------



## monkey (Oct 25, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Where, link please if you have. Raising prices by 50% is too much serious, and none of us can ignore that.




Check here: HDD Prices are Increasing Rapidly; 50% in One Week


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

No, No, I know that. I thought that price of every other component will increase by 50%. 
Am I missing something?


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks monkey for the link. This is particularly for the HDDs. Other components have been hit by the dollar price, but not up to the level of 50%, 10% on an average.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

@ *d6bmg* - No dude not every other components only HDDs. Thats what he was trying to say!!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

@Skud: thanks for the clarification mate.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

You are welcome mate.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Its $65.



at the time of my posting it was $55 - but as the price has hiked again it's around ~3.2k now - $10 price hike in 10 hours 



Skud said:


> No chance of it getting sorted by q1 2012. As per reports not earlier than end of q4 2012 or even 2013.



that's just too much - where the HDD prices will reach in upcoming months - if it's increasing in this pace it will be more than 50% for sure.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 26, 2011)

An HDD price rise is just what SSDs need to shine


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

If SSD price really comes down, that would be pretty good news.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

As far as what I've understood, only Western Digital has a manufacturing complex there. I guess Seagate must have ditched it after that infamous 7200.11 rpm days. They were supposed to release some newer ones (which I have reviewed and kept it in draft) but because of this, the newer drives launch is taking a back seat- a very LONG one.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 26, 2011)

@Skud: SSD prices wont come down. But the cost factor will make the SSDs more appealing.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 26, 2011)

^^As on discussion comparing HDD's to SSD...i don't think so 
SSD will be costly and remain as extreme gamer said.
for ex. a 60gb ssd cost 4K+ and a 2tb hdd costs give or take 4k+.
you can see the difference....it will always be price on storage rather than price on speed especially in India.
For enthusiast building 80k+ config...he can think on ssd but for budget and around 60K pcs hdd is way to go atleast for 1~2 years.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 26, 2011)

Corsair's Force 3 and GT series SSDs have issues. Don't buy those until the problem is fixed.

Stick to OCZ, OWC, Kingston for SSDs.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 26, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^As on discussion comparing HDD's to SSD...i don't think so
> SSD will be costly and remain as extreme gamer said.
> for ex. a 60gb ssd cost 4K+ and a 2tb hdd costs give or take 4k+.
> you can see the difference....it will always be price on storage rather than price on speed especially in India.
> For enthusiast building 80k+ config...he can think on ssd but for budget and around 60K pcs hdd is way to go atleast for 1~2 years.



Even an enthusiast has to choose a HDD. A 120GB SSD is more than enough to store multi-OS and important applications. And then comes 100 of gbs of music, tbs of movies, gbs of application where would one store them? Definitely on a HDD.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol an enthusiast chooses an SSD for reducing load times, faster boots and lower seek times.

An HDD is for unimportant stuff and for backups.

I am an enthusiast. According to you I shouldnt have bought two 120GB SSDs


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 27, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Lol an enthusiast chooses an SSD for reducing load times, faster boots and lower seek times.
> 
> An HDD is for unimportant stuff and for backups.
> 
> I am an enthusiast. According to you I shouldnt have bought two 120GB SSDs



Why do you think I mentioned storing OS and important applications on a SSD? Ofc I meant about speed, load times, etc. I didn't find it necessary to mention why people would store OS on a SSD, as it is a common fact that they need speed and performance. SSD's were meant to be fast, everybody knows that. :/



> An HDD is for unimportant stuff and for backups.



Not necessarily for some music is life, so do you consider that unimportant?



> I am an enthusiast. According to you I shouldnt have bought two 120GB SSDs



I didn't said you shouldn't buy a SSD, a 120GB is sufficient and if you need more than buy more. But if one needs space it would be stupidity to opt for a SSD.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol by unimportant I meant non-critical files. Your PC or software will run without a music file, but that music file cannot be the bootloader can it? Unless you've coded a data structure that combines the two jk 

Also, the bigger SSDs have faster read/write performance. The SSD performance also goes down as you start filling it up.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 27, 2011)

Stop fighting u two!!!!
It was comparison between hdd & ssd how they could be economical!!!
HDD wins hands down coz of cheapest price between the two....
that's the fact.
But due to shortage prices are insanely rising....!


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2011)

lol...everyone of you are saying the same thing. What's the argument about?


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2011)

Time to hold your horses and be civil. 

Posts deleted and I don't want any discussion on the above thing.

Thanks.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would like to have prices of some good Laser printers for under 7k-8k. Also mention the price of refilling the toner.


----------



## sjoardar (Oct 27, 2011)

ico said:


> lol...everyone of you are saying the same thing. What's the argument about?



+1


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2011)

CPU Prices have Hiked more :

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11.7k
Intel Core i7 2600k @ 17.2k

supreme performance for premium price 

Now Coming to AMD :

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE @ 10k
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 9k
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 7.8k
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 5.8k

still strong VFM 

price of the above cpus are same on SMC and theitwares


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> CPU Prices have Hiked more :
> 
> Intel Core i5 *2055k* @ 11.7k



A typo here, its *2500k*...

Went ti ritchie st. to check the price of 1TB internal HDD..
Seagate 7200.12 1TB - 5.1K 
WD Caviar black 1TB - 6.1K


Guys, at one shop i found XFX HD6950 - 10.6K

Oh and as itwares.com have removed Noctua D14 from their site, its time to look at something equally powerful....
Check *This*...


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

Is that 6950 1gb or 2gb version?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 28, 2011)

^^6950 1gb..


----------



## Imperial_Ova (Oct 28, 2011)

megamind said:


> ^^6950 1gb..



omg which store!???? Me wants! <3


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Oh and as itwares.com have removed Noctua D14 from their site, its time to look at something equally powerful....
> Check *This*...



That's bad. I saw that too. Searching for latest price of D14, and can't find it. Can you assume the reason behind the removal?? (I can't find any)  (may be it's out of stock)

And according to reviews, Thermalright Silver Arrow performs close to D14, but not that good. :/


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> A typo here, its *2500k*...



thanks for pointing it out - correction made 



> Went ti ritchie st. to check the price of 1TB internal HDD..
> Seagate 7200.12 1TB - 5.1K
> WD Caviar black 1TB - 6.1K



those are really high - a few days earlier 2TB HDDs from seagate and WD used to cost that much.



> Guys, at one shop i found XFX HD6950 - 10.6K



OMG ! the sells guy must have gone nuts - nice deal anyway 



> Oh and as itwares.com have removed Noctua D14 from their site, its time to look at something equally powerful....
> Check *This*...



^^ thanks for this - a few days ago one of our forum member has bought this for 4.5k
found the link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/146651-need-cpu-heatsink-intel-i5-2500k.html
but great to see that it's available for as low as 4k now


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 29, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Guys, at one shop i found XFX HD6950 - 10.6K



Check the condition of the card carefully before buying them. Its a very good deal anyways.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 29, 2011)

^^Its a sealed box.. 

This model to be exact,

*www.videocardshop.co.uk/imagehandler.ashx?path=HD-695X-ZNFC%5CHD695XZNFC_4_VCS.jpg


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 29, 2011)

^^ have u seen the box that shop keeper is mentioning 
if hes selling the hd6950 then its a best deal ever...on hd6950
or
he must have confused this:
Newegg.com - XFX HD-687A-ZHFC Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
with this
Newegg.com - XFX HD-695X-ZNFC Radeon HD 6950 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 29, 2011)

@max_snyper, its HD6950 1GB and Aswath Kumaravel has also inquired about the same a few days back... So its for sure.

Also only one shop has this card for 10.6K.. I asked @Deltapage n they said 15.5K


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW dude its really the best deal on hd6950....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wat can i say more...if any one wanting to buy hd6950 then u know where to head for it 
if you stay near that area...go for it


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 29, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> if any one wanting to buy hd6950 then u know where to head for it
> if you stay near that area...go for it



Or if needed i can assist


----------



## Imperial_Ova (Oct 29, 2011)

@megamind

Which shop in ritchie street!? >_<


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 29, 2011)

Challenger computers


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

Feeling greedy.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> Feeling greedy.



For CF ?


----------



## jabber (Oct 29, 2011)

@ MegaMind: If it's true i'm too in for that card.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> For CF ?




CF on cheap.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Challenger computers



but on their website and pricelist the same card is priced at 14.7k and Rs. 14675 respectively


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> but on their website and pricelist the same card is priced at 14.7k and Rs. 14675 respectively



The displayed prices are always high..
Eg: 2500k - 11.4K, but can be bought for 10.4K in the same shop..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 30, 2011)

Due to flood in Thailand HDD price is expected to touch the sky and it is confirmed by various leading tech news sites. We may see things to be costly for next few months till everything is under control.

Anyone who want to buy new HDD be ready to pay more...

It seems it is not a good time to buy the PC now..


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> The displayed prices are always high..
> Eg: 2500k - 11.4K, but can be bought for 10.4K in the same shop..



ok - got it 

why can't sellers update their website regularly with latest prices that will match the shop price and price mentioned on the website - this will create less confusion.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> The displayed prices are always high..
> Eg: 2500k - 11.4K, but can be bought for 10.4K in the same shop..



But that requires very good communication skill, right?



MegaMind said:


> ^^Its a sealed box..
> 
> This model to be exact,
> 
> *www.videocardshop.co.uk/imagehandler.ashx?path=HD-695X-ZNFC%5CHD695XZNFC_4_VCS.jpg



Then that's a very very good deal. 



topgear said:


> why can't sellers update their website regularly with latest prices that will match the shop price and price mentioned on the website - this will create less confusion.



Because most of them can't update them by themselves & are not so much interested about their website.


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2011)

This is the normal clocked version, not the XXX version. Single fan cooler is less noisy though.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> This is the normal clocked version, not the XXX version. Single fan cooler is less noisy though.



The same spec as your Sapphire 6950


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> This is the normal clocked version, not the XXX version. *Single fan cooler is less noisy though.*



no skud. the cooler on sapphire PCIE is much more silent.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2011)

The cheapest HD6950 on newegg is this :
Newegg.com - XFX HD-695X-ZNFC Radeon HD 6950 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

but by paying $10 more getting GIGABYTE GV-R695UD-1GD Radeon HD 6950 1GB or SAPPHIRE 100312-1GDP Radeon HD 6950 1GB makes more sense


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ hey topgear some days back toms hardware made a vross review on hd6950 1gb cards from various manufacturers in that gigabyte card performed the best(though it was OCed)
second came his card,sapphire card was last from the lot even losing to the xfx card mentioned above.Though a free game is given but not the fastest card...! 
here's the link:The Radeon HD 6950 Sweet Spot: Five 1 GB Cards Rounded-Up : Radeon HD 6950 1 GB: But It Has Less Memory!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

> It Has Less Memory!



An important factor in single graphics card setup.


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

Not exactly. If you look at the benchmarks, 6950 1gb is marginally ahead of 2gb card at 1080p and even 25x16 res, probably due to more parallel access to VRAM. It's only when you are running at higher res, including Eyefinity setup and may be even in CFX setup that additional VRAM comes into play. So for single card setup with monitor size up to 27", it doesn't matter really. But yes, 2gb is more future-proof and if available at 1-1.5k more than the 1gb card, then it makes sense to get the extra VRAM. Otherwise, its your call really.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2011)

It is not the parallel access but the memory latency, because irrespective of density all channels available are used. With higher density comes higher latency.

It also depends on the game. CPU bound ones dont count in this regard.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 31, 2011)

As far as the recommendation goes i would prefer gigabyte 6950 1gb oc coz it performs better...faster card..through out the review but only one thing availability is the issue here in India.


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

Big issue, don't know when every other thing of GB is available what's the problem with their graphics card. 

*@EG:-*
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

@Skud, Extreme Gamer: thanks to both of you for nice explanation.


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^ hey topgear some days back toms hardware made a vross review on hd6950 1gb cards from various manufacturers in that gigabyte card performed the best(though it was OCed)
> second came his card,sapphire card was last from the lot even losing to the xfx card mentioned above.Though a free game is given but not the fastest card...!
> here's the link:The Radeon HD 6950 Sweet Spot: Five 1 GB Cards Rounded-Up : Radeon HD 6950 1 GB: But It Has Less Memory!



I've read that review - if XFX can improve the build quality of gfx cards ( they send in here ) and after sales service only then I can recommend any XFX products.

Now coming to the review : the Sapphire HD6950 consumed more power ( this might be due to high gpu vocre setting ) and gave ~1 fps less but it's also ran 9c cooler than the XFX card- so the Sapphire HD6950 can be OCed more and more performance can be achieved from this.

IF you consider the Performance/Value chart then it's the second best gfx card on the test and for these good reasons Sapphire's dual-fan HD 6950 1GB GDDR5 PCIE got the Tom's Hardware second best approved award


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ya dude thats why i didnt recommended xfx card....1.build quality 2.after sales service(remember RASHI peripherals) ...see my last post.
I recommended gigabyte card & his card...out of these gigabyte card is nowhere to be found and his card u need alot of searching!!!!
Sapphire is a good card no doubt...but if im paying rs.13k+ for top notch card i want best performance out of the box in its class. No tweaking here and there for competitive performance...!


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

HIS is also not very popular due to build quality issues, although I feel they have really good coolers. Plus ASS in India may be a PITA.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 1, 2011)

Buy SilverStone Power Supply | Silverstone SST ST50F ES Power Supply


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2011)

^^ nice find and here's a review 

SilverStone Strider ST50F 500 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Revolution (Nov 2, 2011)

RMA could be an issue for SilverStone PSU...


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2011)

If i would rank the psu according to their reputation in India/worldwide,
Heres the list:

1.Corsiar(excellent scale of product)
2.Seasonic(Provides layout of pcb to corsair previously)
3.Antec (overpriced in India)
4.FSP (good value for money)
5.Tagan (good value for money..but not excellent product)
6.OCZ (no bulk availability in any part of India)
7.XFX (same case as OCZ..but reliability is a issue in India)
8.Silverstone (same case as OCZ)
9.Gigabyte (reliability..but better than cooler master ex,ex+2)
10.Cooler master (only due to real and pro series)

5~6 years back only few reputed psu's were present in India let alone the cheap quality Indian ones...but now things are seriously rolling!!!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 2, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> 7.XFX (same case as OCZ..but reliability is a issue in India)



It has build quality similar to corsair.. So its completely reliable...


----------



## d3p (Nov 2, 2011)

@Max_Snyper: #1 will be Seasonic IMO...


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2011)

^^@ megamind In India...RMA handling is a big issue that too if "rashi" handles it, all XFX products are handles by them that why 7th rank..coz PSU's are tend to fail at some point of time
@d3p5kor ...though seasonic is the backbone of corsair psu's but simple fact is corsair has more dominance over the last 3~5 than seasonic on the global stream...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 2, 2011)

Max, thats because corsair provides better warranty


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 2, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^@ megamind In India...RMA handling is a big issue that too if "rashi" handles it, all XFX products are handles by them that why 7th rank..coz PSU's are tend to fail at some point of time.



Ya but thats nothing to do with reliability... Its after sales support...

And in my experience Rashi is good in Chennai..


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2011)

Ranking of xfx was appropriate...even ocz has better psu's and better deals than xfx...not in India but outside India
They have put up quality products lately but not up to the competition...they are having in India and world.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

XFX PSUs are good. Found them on par with the best in most of the sites. Don't know about their warranty though. And service of Rashi in most part of India is doubtful.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2011)

Thats what i was trying to say...!
after sales support also matters in product value.
I just ranked them according to their global presence & value.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 2, 2011)

Agree with max_snyper....

Service also plays important role for recommending product...... XFX is good but what if you get a bad unit.... Think about Rashi... 

Corsair is good because they are more reliable... FSP has very good potential to beat Corsair with their Aurum series...... And we will see that in next few months.....


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 2, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> after sales support also matters in product value.
> I just ranked them according to their global presence & value.



ASS is an important factor.. The thing is, u've posted *RELIABILITY issue* with XFX and that is not true..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ nice find and here's a review
> 
> SilverStone Strider ST50F 500 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets



thanks. link giving error.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2011)

@megamind...the thing is...all the factors count in when deciding PSU..afterall it is the true heart of the system.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

Frankly speaking Antec has lost its old glory. They make solid products, nothing spectacular, and at the price, there are better options available (mostly). I don't know how you rate them, but OCZ and Silverstone seems better than Antec, so is Glacialtech, as far as test results go. But availability here is a big issue.

So for us, getting a Corsair seems a no brainer, unless you are getting them at a much better value.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 2, 2011)

Well skud, the Antec HCP-1200 is the best 1200W in the market today (only speaking about performance here).

I have not seen a 1200W platinum rated PSU yet. Isnt there even one?


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2011)

hey skud...but they are still one of the reputed brands in North America....and heavily available on online stores in America.
Though they may not have all the product in India but around the world they are still doing good...not like the old dayz but still they are doing good business

All these years...i have just furiously angry over one thing...why the he** any Indian Psu companies cant deliver excellent product...why all the product made in china?
Although we have a whole load of electronic/electrical engg. in India......and we have these two streams for the past 3~4 decades!!!!(education streams),we have a good batch of engg. in India and all around the world(Indians).
still Indian psu companies produce a product assembled in china or products made from cheap chinese parts...!
I know majority parts are made in china these dayz but cant we use the ones which are top notch quality for assembling?


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Well skud, the Antec HCP-1200 is the best 1200W in the market today (only speaking about performance here).
> 
> I have not seen a 1200W platinum rated PSU yet. Isnt there even one?




Forgot about that. Was not all thinking at that level.  But there are quite a few, like this one: *www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=221

Also Enermax has a 1200W 80+ Platinum unit, but then again not available in India.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Ya but thats nothing to do with reliability... Its after sales support...
> 
> And in my experience Rashi is good in Chennai..



Nice to hear that there is at least one place in India where Rashi is doing good job. But another major problem is availability of xfs psu in India. One can easily find graphics cards made by them, but psu have different story primarily because of that fact that very few people uses them.



Skud said:


> Also Enermax has a 1200W 80+ Platinum unit, but then again not available in India.



None of their products are available in India, and they are among many other companies who have same story.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

Someone else has good experience in Shimla too. Although I never visited for service, when I went at their Patna centre to inquire about Altec Lansing VS2421, they were pretty helpful. I was new at Patna at that time, and they actually gave me the name & address of the shop telling me to get it from there as that would cost much lesser than purchasing directly from them.

And I think M D Computers at Kolkata stock XFX PSUs.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2011)

I think they just scr** people from metro cities like Delhi,Mumbai,Kolkatta etc....!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

Skud said:


> And I think M D Computers at Kolkata stock XFX PSUs.



I never see any, every-time you visited there. Ok, you have said it, I'll ask them & inquire about the quality.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

@max_snyper:

Ehh... Chennai is metro too.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2011)

^^mistake accepted..dude!!!!
BTW did u read my previous posts?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 3, 2011)

Officially Enermax is not available in India... And the reason is cut throat price..... They do see India as a big market.... But there are already big names and it will be very difficult to offer a competitive price..

But still we have choice of Corsair, FSP, Seasonic. They are top and of best quality....

It is not possible to have each and every company enter India... India is very compitiitve market also corruption is too much... Doing business in India is hell.....


----------



## Tenida (Nov 3, 2011)

In India local PSU's sold more than premium psu's because most of the people still don't about the bad quality/fake wattage of local ones.Still TDF's experts helping a lot to advise  about the importance of good psu's in pc.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ agree with you 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks. link giving error.



the link is working just fine 

BTW, noticed one funny thing on Delta Peripherals website :

1TB Seagate Internal HDD costs 5.5k and 2TB Green Drive 6.6k
1TB Seagate External 3.5 Expansion USB 2.0 drive costs only 4.4k and 2TB one 5.6k

Now extrenal drives comes with case and power cables etc. which costs a few bucks - so Extrenal drives should be costlier than Internal Drives - so how come the price of Internal HDDs are low even now ?? Several days before they just put 4xxx/5xxx beside every External HDD prices now ehen they again put the prices on I've seen this strange thing - guys if possible confirm the price of External 3.5 inch Drives.

May be it's time to Install OS on External Drives or just get one 3.5 inch Extrenal Drive and open the csaing and Grab the 1TB/2TB HDD - this way we will be able to save some money on HDDs


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^mistake accepted..dude!!!!
> BTW did u read my previous posts?




Yeah sure, anything particular you want to point out?


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 3, 2011)

Skud said:


> HIS is also not very popular due to build quality issues, although I feel they have really good coolers. Plus ASS in India may be a PITA.



You can't say the same about HIS's IceQ X, they are of very good quality.


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

IceQ coolers I personally like, but I have read enough problems regarding HIS in other forums.


*POST ADDED*
Darna Jaroori Hai:- 


1TB hard drive price set to rise above £100 | KitGuru


Looks like we are in a bit better position as of now.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ If that happens......in India then new pc buyers are doomed!!!!!
then again they will have to settle for 160-250-320 gb hdd's for lowering the cost somewhat...
Or they will have to wait till the prices settle....!!!!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 3, 2011)

HDD Shortage Unlikely to Skyrocket Demand Towards SSDs - Observers - X-bit labs


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

3 years back when I was building my system, I was looking for a 320gb and couldn't find one as the price of 500gb ones had simply driven them out of the market. Never really thought that situation could change.


----------



## d3p (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ now at this point, if you are planning to deal off an old used 500GB or 320GB then expect something more out of it.

As told always "Old is F*...... Gold"


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ It is expected. SSDs are only for enthusiasts due to high price. Even if price of HDDs increase still it will remain vfm product compare to SSDs at least for next 5-6 years.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank god I haven't sold my old 500 and 320 GB yet.......

Will sell once I get the backup.....


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

*@d6bmg:*

Don't be so sure.  5-6 years is a very long time for technology to progress to a completely different level.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ The only one revolution which came in SSD world is the OCZ RevoDrive pci-e ssds, which, if implemented properly by various companies at reasonable prices have the potential to 'replace' normal hdds from the market...

That's why I said 5-6 years.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ It is expected. SSDs are only for enthusiasts due to high price. Even if price of HDDs increase still it will remain vfm product compare to SSDs at least for next 5-6 years.



You could be saying this now and buying a SSD next year


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

I think SSD + Cloud services will be more effective.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 3, 2011)

FYI...ppl ssd is not the future of computer storage....holographic storage is.....in next 3~5 years it will be house hold name by then.
SSD's are just not reliable as HDD's & it will remain that way,plus higher cost drives them from being common.
In our country people are mostly budget conscious..nobody will go for it unless it sells for 500gb for 1750...!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2011)

Skud said:


> IceQ coolers I personally like, but I have read enough problems regarding HIS in other forums.
> 
> 
> *POST ADDED*
> ...



if the situation is going like this 1TB HDD price will go above 10k mark very soon


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> if the situation is going like this 1TB HDD price will go above 10k mark very soon



Then it's good for us this will make SSD cheaper.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> FYI...ppl ssd is not the future of computer storage....holographic storage is.....in next 3~5 years it will be house hold name by then.
> SSD's are just not reliable as HDD's & it will remain that way,plus higher cost drives them from being common.
> In our country people are mostly budget conscious..nobody will go for it unless it sells for 500gb for 1750...!!!!!!




Presently even the 500gb HDDs are not available at that price and I don't think people will stop buying PCs for that. Eventually SSDs will become cheaper. I remember even CD writer debuted at 10k and DVD writer even higher. So was the case of pendrives/memory cards which has become ubiquitous now.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 4, 2011)

i said regarding prices of hdd's as they were ...before the floods in Thailand
ssd's would be cheaper but not as cheap as the hdd's ever...!
by the time they are cheap something new and more reliable will be there in the market & competitively cheaper too...!


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Well buddy, no point arguing, its going OT. We will see in future.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 4, 2011)

AMD Bulldozer is available at SMC


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Price list of BD CPUs from SMC:-



*CPU*
|
*Price*

FX4100|6575
FX6100|10175
FX8120|12025
FX8150|14225
Some more update on HDD prices:-

KitGuru reveals the timeline for hard drive price reductions | KitGuru




> From the time that the first floods hit production, to the time when hard drive prices will return to the sort of levels we had in September 2011, will be a lengthy 9 months.
> 
> Around the start of summer 2012, we will finally see the channel price for a 1TB drive settle back down around the £25 mark.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2011)

BTW, one good news for the people who wanna buy external HDDs. Currently still some old stocks are present in some online shops like Filpkart.

Here are couple of links:-

Seagate 1 TB 3.5" USB 2.0 7200 RPM External @ 4.15K

Seagate 2.5" USB 2.0 Extternal HDD @ 5.1K

WD My Passport Essential SE 2.5 Inch 1 TB  USB 3.0 @ 5.3K

Imation EA APOLLO Portable USB 2.0 2.5 Inch 1 TB External Hard Disk (Black) @ 4.4K


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 4, 2011)

I was thinking of creating a custom built nas but hdd prices make me stop to do that.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 4, 2011)

@skud....hey will there be any takers for AMD BD chips in India?
Amd top end model shares space with Intel 2600k...will it work?
9 months for prices to come to normal for hdd's that loooonnnggg time!!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 4, 2011)

Off-topic : *Cilus*, congrats on becoming a mod...


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Off-topic : *Cilus*, congrats on becoming a mod...



Thanks, Megamind.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> @skud....hey will there be any takers for AMD BD chips in India?
> Amd top end model shares space with Intel 2600k...will it work?
> 9 months for prices to come to normal for hdd's that loooonnnggg time!!!!




Don't know, if the 8120 comes down to 10k, it will look good on paper at least. Also we need cheaper mobos (where's 970 chipset) asap. 


BTW, this looks like the last nail in BD's coffin as a gamer's choice:-

HARDOCP - Introduction - AMD FX-8150 Multi-GPU Gameplay Performance Review


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 4, 2011)

^^ In that review 2500k wins hands down!!!!
costing a 3/4 of a price of bd 8150 but performance top notch in gaming...!
$65 difference between them,atleast user can get may be extra8gb ram for his setup,
User has the option in future to switch to IvyBridge..hope for better performance tham SB...not like 10% performance improvement between BD and piledriver!!!!!!


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

For a gamer, $65 translates choosing a 6970 over a 6950 or like.  No prizes for guessing which one is more favorable for a gaming system.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 4, 2011)

Windows 7 looks at a BD module as a hyperthreaded core...when it actually functions as two full cores.

Windows 8 on the other hand...

M$ will be patching W7 soon for BD. So hold your horses guys.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Windows 7 looks at a BD module as a hyperthreaded core...when it actually functions as two full cores.
> 
> Windows 8 on the other hand...
> 
> M$ will be patching W7 soon for BD. So hold your horses guys.



hope you will be right.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 4, 2011)

By soon I mean that they said by next year.

BD is great. Use it and see.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

What about power consumption?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 4, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> By soon I mean that they said by next year.
> 
> BD is great. Use it and see.



Performance is not that big problem. Problem is overclocking it to 5ghz electricity bills will kill you. But not with 2600K as it's a 95W TDP.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 4, 2011)

^^dude get it right...performance is the only problem with BD....power consumption is just another side kick for performance on BD...
@Skud 65$...provides a plethora of upgrades for the gamer
i just gave an example....anyone could go for ram,mobo,gpu,psu,cabby,hdd....u name it!


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 4, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Windows 7 looks at a BD module as a hyperthreaded core...when it actually functions as two full cores.
> 
> Windows 8 on the other hand...
> 
> M$ will be patching W7 soon for BD. So hold your horses guys.



Not that much of a performance boost... 
And almost ZERO perf. boost in gaming..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 4, 2011)

The 8150 comes close to 4100 levels in gaming performance...need I say more MegaMind?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 5, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> @skud....hey will there be any takers for AMD BD chips in India?



I don't think so.. Prices are on the higher side.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The 8150 comes close to 4100 levels in gaming performance...



So still i5 2320/2400 + H67 holds good for a gaming rig


----------



## vickybat (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ Yes they are the best now and also lead to a more promising upgrade path.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 5, 2011)

The point is that bulldozer will shine when Windows 7 is updated(read fixed).
If you disable two modules and run an 8150 as a 4 core 2 module chip, you get better performance in games.
The OS is not able to assign the core affinity properly, because only 4 cores 8 threads are recognized. The 2nd core of each module is not used by Windows to execute tasks.

BD has been designed as a future proof chip. Its like although the 8800GTS 512 was faster than 8800GTX, when a game used more than 512MB VRAM, the 8800GTX handled it better.
BD will butt-rape any Intel chip so far (non-xeon 8/10 core; and SB-E/EP because we have no solid numbers yet) if you run a software capable of using the 8 cores.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2011)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> AMD Bulldozer is available at SMC





Skud said:


> Price list of BD CPUs from SMC:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the availability and price info - if BD cpus starting from FX6100 can be cheaper by 2-3k then they will be a good deal IMO


----------



## Cilus (Nov 5, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Windows 7 looks at a BD module as a hyperthreaded core...when it actually functions as two full cores.
> 
> Windows 8 on the other hand...
> 
> M$ will be patching W7 soon for BD. So hold your horses guys.



Windows doesn't look BD modules as HT cores, it thinks they are separate 8 cores whereas they are only 8 discrete integer cores and with 1 shares FP unit per module, and assign threads to it.
The main problem is it cannot differentiate between a module which contains two cores. This result un-optimized workload assumption. In fact if it could look it as 2 HT cores of a module, things could have been different.
It prevents the proper assignment of threads, prevents Turbo core functions to be started properly.

For details, please read here


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> Don't know, if the 8120 comes down to 10k, it will look good on paper at least. *Also we need cheaper mobos (where's 970 chipset) asap. *
> 
> 
> BTW, this looks like the last nail in BD's coffin as a gamer's choice:-
> ...



Asus M5A97 ( AMD 970/SB950 ) is available @ 5.9k



Cilus said:


> Windows doesn't look BD modules as HT cores, it thinks they are separate 8 cores whereas they are only 8 discrete integer cores and with 1 shares FP unit per module, and assign threads to it.
> The main problem is it cannot differentiate between a module which contains two cores. This result un-optimized workload assumption. In fact if it could look it as 2 HT cores of a module, things could have been different.
> It prevents the proper assignment of threads, prevents Turbo core functions to be started properly.
> 
> For details, please read here



nice explanation - MS should release a fix for win 7 so that BD cpus can perform the way they meant to be played


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> Asus M5A97 ( AMD 970/SB950 ) is available @ 5.9k




Wasn't aware, thanks for the info.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 5, 2011)

Intel Core i7-2700K Processor (8M Cache, 3.5 GHz)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ They also have a combo of 2700K & a gigabyte mobo.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> Wasn't aware, thanks for the info.



You're welcome 

Bought a Corsair GS600 @ 4.1k From MD Computers on first day of this month


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 6, 2011)

^^Congrats.. Pics in purchase thread?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2011)

@topgear

Congrats!
Is Corsair GS600 better than VX450W ?
They r both at almost same price...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 6, 2011)

Revolution said:


> @topgear
> 
> Congrats!
> Is Corsair GS600 better than VX450W ?
> They r both at almost same price...



GS600 is good, you have option to add powerful graphic card later with GS600......


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Hardware spec sheet/price update*

Hello can you send me pricelist of below products (in mumbai / navi mumbai)  ??

1] Intel core i5 2500k

2] Gigabyte Mobos:
       Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2
       Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H
       Gigabyte GA-H67A-UD3H
       Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3
       plz also specify which one is good for my system from above?
       & Z68 mobo price ( cheapest but good @ performance )

3] Corsair 4GB

4] Cabinet
       CM Elite 310
       CM Elite 311
       and CM Elite 311 Plus

5] FSP saga II 500 or any other

Plz send me

Thank you !!!!!

Please send me current price list...

1. Intel Core i5 2500k

2. Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2
    Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H
    Gigabyte GA-H67A-UD3H
    Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3
    (Which one frm above board will good for system)
    and any chepest Z68 board  . . 

3. FSP Saga II 500W
    Corsair CX500 price

4. CM Elite 310 or
    CM Elite 311
    CM Elite 311 Plus


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 6, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> because in windows 7 the result is similar. If you have a Ci7 HT enabled, it will not put two threads per core, but use HT as the last resort for active threads. Same case here- it will send the threads through different modules instead of keeping the threads of one app together.
> 
> Windows 7 doesnt recognize 1 module as two fully operational cores.
> 
> The story changes in windows 8.



Will this also increase performance of i7 2600K in Windows 8 ?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ As you have guessed it already, of course, it will.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 6, 2011)

nope it wont.

both cores of a BD module can independently execute tasks. that is not the case with core i7.

A general 10% performance increase has been noticed in windows 8 but remember that the current release is a pre-alpha version.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

I thought that he is talking about the performance of  i7-2600/K.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 6, 2011)

yes. his i7's performance wont increase.

read my previous post again


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 6, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Will this also increase performance of i7 2600K in Windows 8 ?



There is no straight answer to this question... 
50-50% probability..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 6, 2011)

Windows 7 sees 8 logical cores, not physical cores.
Since it does not have the info on how to handle a BD module, it tries to operate it like a hyperthreaded core, by placing only 1 thread per module and if the situation of more threads arises, instead of putting two threads per module it will put one and then as all the modules have 1 thread each, it will assign another thread to one module.
So if one app needs more than one thread, and all the modules already have 1 thread each, the threads will be spread across different modules, which results in poor resource management.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 7, 2011)

is there any price fluctuation for other products also.As ebay is showing weird prices.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2011)

@ *MegaMind* and *Revolution *- thanks guys 



quan chi said:


> is there any price fluctuation for other products also.As ebay is showing weird prices.



^^ for which products ?? Only HDD price has increased a lot recently


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Bought a Corsair GS600 @ 4.1k From MD Computers on first day of this month



Congrats


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Congrats





vickybat said:


> Congrats man.



thanks guys - stay tuned for benchmarks


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 8, 2011)

How much is the cost of Asus Xonar DG 5.1 in local market and is it easily available in Nehru place?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 8, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the cost of Asus Xonar DG 5.1 in local market and is it easily available in Nehru place?



I think it would be available for 1.5K.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 8, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> I think it would be available for 1.5K.



Will it be easily available in Market or I have to purchase it from online shop?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes it will be easily available at the said price. First go to SMC and check their prices. Should be cheap.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

Found a perfect card and in sli mode, it will prove to deliver a killer 3d experience.

*Zotac Gtx 560-ti 2gb gddr5 is now available at lynx india at a price of 14.5k.*

Pair two of these and the extra 2gb framebuffer will really handle higher resolutions and 3dvision like a breeze. Check *here*.

I guess its ideal for a 3d rig.

Post your comments guys.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 8, 2011)

That's a great card vicky thanks for sharing.Now it can give tough compitition to hd6950 2gb.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 8, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Zotac Gtx 560-ti 2gb gddr5 is now available at lynx india at a price of 14.5k.*



You forget to Add 5 % Vat. Also MSI 560 Ti 2GB twin Frozr II/OC is available at SMC @ 16K.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 8, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> You forget to Add 5 % Vat. Also MSI 560 Ti 2GB twin Frozr II/OC is available at SMC @ 16K.



Adding 5% VAT makes it 15225/-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> thanks guys - stay tuned for benchmarks



you are welcome.
waiting


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2011)

I had already understood all that. I never argued against that. My observation had nothing to do with this.

Never said Windows 7 sees a module bro. I said that will come via patch.

I will be reading up further and finding out flaws in my statement that the end result of thread assignment if you look at total no. of cores(irrespective of physical and virtual) is the same, i.e. alternate cores since you are saying that windows wont assign threads based on available cache.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Found a perfect card and in sli mode, it will prove to deliver a killer 3d experience.
> 
> *Zotac Gtx 560-ti 2gb gddr5 is now available at lynx india at a price of 14.5k.*
> 
> ...



nice find there  - it's probably the cheapest 2GB 560 Ti currently available on the market.

BTW, The Other GTX 560Ti cards one can consider buying :

Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5 @ 14.2k
MSI N560GTX-Ti Twinfrozr II/OC @ 14.2k
*MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk* @ 14.7k


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2011)

Can the 560Ti take advantage of 2gb VRAM?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 9, 2011)

^^ Ofcourse it can but you will see the difference in 2560x1600 or higher just like the 6950 2gb vs 6950 1gb.

In sli mode, both surround and 3d surround will take great advantage of that extra 1gb per gpu. In fullhd there will be no difference in normal gaming but if 3dvision is implemented, then it will make a difference as more vram is always required in 3d as two instances of a frame are stored in the framebuffer.



topgear said:


> nice find there  - it's probably the cheapest 2GB 560 Ti currently available on the market.
> 
> BTW, The Other GTX 560Ti cards one can consider buying :
> 
> ...



Thanks topgear.

Nice selection there buddy. That asus direct cuII is the 900mhz version or the standard one?

Btw *MSI N560GTX-Ti Twinfrozr II/OC* is available @ 12.5k in lamington road. Mahavir electronics is the exact shop name.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 9, 2011)

^^wow that's a real deal for msi 560-ti and that too oc edition
x2 of these..and you can get a real good sli option just like the ols dayz of 6600/6800-gt..!
BTW i didnt knew you are from Mumbai!!!!


----------



## revolt (Nov 9, 2011)

guys has the prices increased due to some sh*t dollar fluctuations and by how much?if that is then when can we expect it to be normal.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^wow that's a real deal for msi 560-ti and that too oc edition
> x2 of these..and you can get a real good sli option just like the ols dayz of 6600/6800-gt..!
> *BTW i didnt knew you are from Mumbai!!!!*



he is from cuttack


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Btw *MSI N560GTX-Ti Twinfrozr II/OC* is available @ 12.5k in lamington road. Mahavir electronics is the exact shop name.



considering the recent price increase its a very good deal, while the stock lasts. (may be its old stock)


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Ofcourse it can but you will see the difference in 2560x1600 or higher just like the 6950 2gb vs 6950 1gb.
> 
> In sli mode, both surround and 3d surround will take great advantage of that extra 1gb per gpu. In fullhd there will be no difference in normal gaming but if 3dvision is implemented, then it will make a difference as more vram is always required in 3d as two instances of a frame are stored in the framebuffer.
> 
> ...



nice find - the pricing is just great 

BTW, if anyone wants to get the fastest desktop cpu ( core i7 2700k ) available just grab this @ 18.9k 
Intel Core i7-2700K Processor (8M Cache, 3.5 GHz)


----------



## revolt (Nov 10, 2011)

does no one knows about the query i have made.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

10 to 12 percent hike is within limit.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 10, 2011)

revolt said:


> guys has the prices increased due to some sh*t dollar fluctuations and by how much?if that is then *when can we expect it to be normal.*



Answer of the older part: may be in Q1, 2012.


----------



## revolt (Nov 10, 2011)

thank you guys for the reply.Btw dont you think 10% is a bit more when you go to get higher priced products.I need blu ray drive then i have to pay say more than 2k extra.


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Nov 10, 2011)

thanx for info !!!

can you plz find following prices also

i5 2500k
gigabyte H67M-D2
CM Elite 311 (not plus version)
corsair CX500 / CX600 

thank you !!!!!!!!


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 10, 2011)

How much is the price of Corsair HS1 Headset in local Market?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the price of Corsair HS1 Headset in local Market?



HS1A is available around 4 to 4.5K


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 10, 2011)

swapnilbunty123 said:


> thanx for info !!!
> 
> can you plz find following prices also
> 
> ...



Look at the bolder parts.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2011)

swapnilbunty123 said:


> thanx for info !!!
> 
> can you plz find following prices also
> 
> ...



CM Elite 311 is available at 1.9k


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 11, 2011)

Cilus said:


> HS1A is available around 4 to 4.5K



HS1A USB Headset?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> CM Elite 311 is available at 1.9k



Well, at that time, I didn't find it.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 11, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> HS1A USB Headset?



Corsair has 2 variants, HS1A(A-analog) & HS1(usb)


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Well, at that time, I didn't find it.



it was available at 1.9k on smc but now the price is Rs. 75 more - here's the link 
Cooler Master Elite 311 (RC-311)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks. At that time I search at 5 sites, excluding smc.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 12, 2011)

guys does the CM hyper 212 evo Cooler available in India?if it is then what is its cost?


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 12, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> I think it would be available for 1.5K.



Too bad. I went to SMC they said that they don't have it in stock so have to wait till monday. Rest of the shops in Nehru place don't even know about this card. In Ebay its too expensive. Do you guys know any online site from where I can get this card?


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2011)

*@sukesh:*

Don't think its available so far.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 12, 2011)

damn...brother can you tell me when it will be available?any guesses??even prime has removed zalman 10x extreme cooler from their website which was there for 1.8k.so this evo will be a better replacement for that.thank you.


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2011)

No idea. CM products are generally available in India, so once it arrives it will be widely available, I guess.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 12, 2011)

k thank you brother.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Too bad. I went to SMC they said that they don't have it in stock so have to wait till monday. Rest of the shops in Nehru place don't even know about this card. In Ebay its too expensive. Do you guys know any online site from where I can get this card?



it's around ~1.7k in here 
SOUND CARD - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 13, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Too bad. I went to SMC they said that they don't have it in stock so have to wait till monday. Rest of the shops in Nehru place don't even know about this card. In Ebay its too expensive. Do you guys know any online site from where I can get this card?



Are u trying to hook up your Corsair SP2500/HS1A to Xonar DG?


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 13, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Are u trying to hook up your Corsair SP2500/HS1A to Xonar DG?



Yes adding this sound card will add great heights with my Corsair SP2500 spakers


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 13, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Yes adding this sound card will add great heights with my Corsair SP2500 spakers



If its for the rig in ur siggy, You won't notice a big boost in SQ with Xonar DG over ALC 1200..


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2011)

Why so?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 13, 2011)

^^ALC1200 is one of the best onboard audio chipset... So there might be a 10% inc. is SQ, which is not worth IMO...


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2011)

Which other mobo has it?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> Which other mobo has it?



AFAIK, high-end mobo from Asus(LGA 775) has it..


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 17, 2011)

Latest info on pricing of Intel 2600k==18k confirmed


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> Latest info on pricing of Intel 2600k==18k confirmed



From where?? (its very much overpriced now)


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> From where?? (its very much overpriced now)



What is the reason for this sudden price rise? Is it because of flood in thailand? Last week an IDIOT in Nehru Place gave me price quote of

Intel 2600K to be 18K and 
ASUS P8Z68 Pro to be 14K

WTF?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Nov 17, 2011)

i7 is overpriced I think & also the mobo 

flood in Thailand caused HDD price increase but other h/w price are increased also due to lack of our economical structure & inflation, though govt. promised us ( what they always does ) that prices will go down from December.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> From where?? (its very much overpriced now)



Its from Mumbai....Primeabgb.
NO floods but dollar rates are F!@!@#$ us!!!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> Latest info on pricing of Intel 2600k==18k confirmed



it's still 17k on delta Peripherals and 17.2k on SMC


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> it's still 17k on delta Peripherals and 17.2k on SMC





nilgtx260 said:


> i7 is overpriced I think & also the mobo
> 
> flood in Thailand caused HDD price increase but other h/w price are increased also due to lack of our economical structure & inflation, though govt. promised us ( what they always does ) that prices will go down from December.



Any possibility when these price will go down? Or just like any other product the price will remain up?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ prices will surely start going down by the end of December


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> it's still 17k on delta Peripherals and 17.2k on SMC



Price as quoted 18k by primeabgb (Mumbai),
Called them yesterday afternoon.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 18, 2011)

How much is the price of Logitech g700 mouse in Local Market? In eBay its very expensive starts from 6K therefore don't want to buy from there


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Any possibility when these price will go down? Or just like any other product the price will remain up?





nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ prices will surely start going down by the end of December



if it's going to be true then it would be just awesome 



max_snyper said:


> Price as quoted 18k by primeabgb (Mumbai),
> Called them yesterday afternoon.



Can't say why prime is quoting such high price for core i7 2600k but it's available at ~16.5-~17k in most shops - anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ prices will surely start going down by the end of December



That would be great for all of us. But the way stock market is going, I can't see any sudden change in the present scenario. TO be very optimistic, we can expect some changes in March-April, but not before that.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 19, 2011)

^^If prices are not down then...people buying pc's will have to shell out 10~12K compulsory...unless dollar/rupee is healthy again...
have u noticed this every 3 years there is irregularity in dollar/rupee ratio in q4 of that year..search it out.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

Bought Samsung B2230 

*www.samsung.com/us/system/consumer/product/ls/22/pu/ls22puzkfvhza/01_medium_B2330_1.jpg

@ 7.1k from MD computers on 14th of this month


----------



## Tenida (Nov 20, 2011)

^^Congrats.I also have this monitor....its performance and color reproduction is true to life


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats Topgear for your purchase. Ya, the monitor is really good.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ thanks guys


----------



## Revolution (Nov 20, 2011)

@topgear

Congrats!
7.1K including all ?
How is the monitor ?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> Bought Samsung B2230
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belated congrats!! Nice purchase..


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats *topgear*


----------



## Jripper (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome purchase topgear


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 20, 2011)

@ Topgear: Congrats, How does it compares to BenQ G2222HDL ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats *topgear*!! Even I have the same question as *MyGeekTips* - how does the Samsung one fare against the BenQ one?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> Bought Samsung B2230
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats mate. Great purchase. Btw post some real images buddy.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 20, 2011)

Check this Sexy looking NZXT Avatar S Gaming Mouse @1.6K only.
View attachment 5593

*Features*


Spoiler



• Optimal performance -- 2600 DPI Optical Sensor provides maximum sensitivity and responsiveness which yields unparalleled gaming accuracy. LED DPI indicator gives the user improved usage and feedback. 5.8 Mega Pixels/second with a max frame rate of 6469 ensures smooth fragging and accurate sniping. 4 Speed DPI switch enables you to go from slow sniper movement to quick attack movement in a matter of seconds
• Maximum Customization -- 7 programmable keys allows gamers to customize their configuration specifically for First-Person Shooters, Real-Time Strategy, or Massive Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Games all within the macro and profile settings
• Ergonomic Design -- Ambidextrous design gives full use to both right and left handed gamers. Rubber grip helps avoid slipping during intense gameplay and the small, light form factor allows for faster and quicker movements, perfect for any gamer on the go or playing on a laptop or notebook. A slim form factor makes it the perfect choice for finger tip gamers.
• Simple Installation -- Avatar plugs into any available USB port
• Slim and small dimensions -- Measuring at 36.8mm x 69.1mm x 128mm ( H x W x D ), the Avatar's smaller form factor is the best choice for finger tip gamers and people who game on the go.



Buy NZXT Avatar S Gaming Mouse in Mumbai India


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ nice find there - a link to the review of this would be really great 



MyGeekTips said:


> @ Topgear: Congrats, How does it compares to BenQ G2222HDL ?





Revolution said:


> @topgear
> 
> Congrats!
> *7.1K including all* ?
> How is the monitor ?



yep 



ssb1551 said:


> Congrats *topgear*!! Even I have the same question as *MyGeekTips* - how does the Samsung one fare against the BenQ one?



about the picture quality and performance I'm with what Tenida has said 



Tenida said:


> ^^Congrats.I also have this monitor....its performance and color reproduction is true to life



Had to calibrate it a little and after that the color quality is really amazing and the clarity of text is just superb - reading e-books on this really feels very comfortable 



d6bmg said:


> Belated congrats!! Nice purchase..





MegaMind said:


> Congrats *topgear*





vickybat said:


> Congrats mate. Great purchase. Btw post some real images buddy.





Jripper said:


> Awesome purchase topgear



@ *all* - it really feels great to read all of your nice and sweet comments - thanks


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Check this Sexy looking NZXT Avatar S Gaming Mouse @1.6K only.
> View attachment 5593
> 
> *Features*
> ...




Prime have put the specs of NZXT Avatar not avatar s. Looking at the price prime ha made a typo it's NZXT Avatar Gaming Mouse not avatar s.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 22, 2011)

4100 Zembezi 3.6		6575
6100 Zembezi 3.3		10175
8120 Zambezi 3.1		12025
8150 Zambezi 3.6		14225

From SMC international

also 

Corsair TX 850 v2 @ 6800 at prime


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 22, 2011)

You guys might would like to check up on this:
*i.imgur.com/ozgLw.jpg


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2011)

USB 3.0 front panel looks nice, where can I get those?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 22, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> You guys might would like to check up on this:
> *i.imgur.com/ozgLw.jpg



Bitfenix coming to India I have read many reviews of their case on AnandTech & bit-tech. How do you get this image ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 22, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Bitfenix coming to *is in* India.....


Check it out: its brought in by xtremegx, same guy who brought in Lian Li before. 
BitFenix.com » About BitFenix » Where To Buy

I would be getting a media sample within couple of weeks or so. Cheers.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 22, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Check it out: its brought in by xtremegx, same guy who brought in Lian Li before.
> BitFenix.com » About BitFenix » Where To Buy
> 
> I would be getting a media sample within couple of weeks or so. Cheers.



Don't you think the pricing is not good ? Shinobi pricing is more in Carbide 400R Territory. Carbide 400r is anyday better than Shinobi. Carbide 400R is available @ 4.7K in ITwares.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 22, 2011)

aaah but I am not a dealer. Just putting up the table xtremegx sent me. I think Corsair would be forwarding 400R as well, should be interesting how both goes in comparison.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

So it will be available at IT Depot and M D Comp. Nice!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's the link to pre-order: BitFenix


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> You guys might would like to check up on this:
> *i.imgur.com/ozgLw.jpg



I liked the Merc Alpha more - If they can add a USB 3.0 port and one/two more fans it would be a great VFM cabby 

BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Merc Alpha


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 23, 2011)

Now just Fractal Cases are left in India.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 23, 2011)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO

Hauppauge


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 23, 2011)

Intel processor prices are very high.... They asking too much... This is not a good time to buy new PC.... A year back we can easily get a powerful overclockable rig with powerful components within 25k to 30k.... Now you can't get a ovrclockable sandy bridge rig in budget..

If bulldozer would have performed as expected Intel should have reduced the price.... But its seems things are not good now... I will wait for at least 6 months to get a new system... Or will never be able to get new system.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 24, 2011)

Guys from where I can buy caddy for 2.5 inch HD up to 9.5 mm in height ?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ What's a caddy? Did you meant cabby? Or you meant a hdd cage?


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> 
> Hauppauge



Nice finds - really liked the pricing of CM Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> Nice finds - really liked the pricing of CM Hyper 212 Evo



thanks and congo for B2230


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 25, 2011)

Z68-g3 chipset (support for ivy-bridge and gen3)

MSI Z68A-GD55 (G3)---Rs.12275
MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3)---Rs.13550
MSI Z68A-GD80 (G3)---Rs.17050

price quotes from Bitfang.com
(may be indicative,but prices should be near the quotes)


----------



## tkin (Nov 25, 2011)

Gen 3 has PCIE 3.0, that's why the high price. But still looks too much.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ do we have any pci-e 3.0 gfx card yet - one can get MSI Z68A-GD55 (B3) @ 11.3k.

I don't think pci-e x16 x3.0 will make any performance difference for gfx cards currently available - may be in the future it might come useful but time will only tell that


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

Bitfang is almost always overpriced.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ya dude i know...i just mentioned it...so that buyers can get the idea about the z68-g3 pricing....!
And as amd says southern islands gpus are just around 2~3 months away...these boards might be helpful.
@topgear---theoritically a x8 pci-e 3.0 (sli/cf) would provide same b/w as a x16 pci-e(sli/cf)..so more pathways for more processing...less power consumption.

one more thing would a corsair tx750v2 suffix a crossfire-hd6950 with intel 2500k?
gonna buy cabby/psu with 2500k proccy...


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 26, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> one more thing would a corsair tx750v2 suffix a crossfire-hd6950 with intel 2500k?
> gonna buy cabby/psu with 2500k proccy...



Yes it would... 

P.S : Finally, going for SB!!


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^ya dude i know...i just mentioned it...so that buyers can get the idea about the z68-g3 pricing....!
> And as amd says southern islands gpus are just around 2~3 months away...these boards might be helpful.
> @topgear---theoritically a x8 pci-e 3.0 (sli/cf) would provide same b/w as a x16 pci-e(sli/cf)..so more pathways for more processing...less power consumption.
> 
> ...



Well max i would suggest you to refrain from getting the 6950 now and just get the board+proccy + rest of the components. The sole reason is the upcoming 7 series. 

Even the lower midrange gpu like the 7850 will surpass the 6950 as it has identical no. of alu's on pair & will also have advanced 7 series features including better out of order scheduling and many others.

So definitely it will surpass a 6950, consume much less power and will cost less as well somewhere in the lines of a 6850. So if you wait, you can even go for a 7870 having 1536 sp's or better still the 7950 incorporating amd's latest GCN architecture.

No point in splurging for a 6950 now imo. Rest is up to you mate.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 26, 2011)

^^thanks for the suggestion Vicky...i was going to purchase gpu in dec/jan.Till then if amd releases SI's then im gonna be among the first ones to buy hd7850/70 which ever hits the Indian shores earlier..they both are gonna be faster than hd6950...But i would like to see some reviews before buying,that would not happen till dec-end..!

BTW went to lamington today purchased 2500k-rs.12100 and corsair carbide-400r-rs.4800 from prime coming week whole system...!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 26, 2011)

EVGA at theitwares - 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!NVIDIA GeForce

ASUS at smc -
Asus

this is nicely priced -
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!EVGA SuperClocked 01G-P3-1563-AR GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Graphic Card

we can now recommend a EVGA card


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^thanks for the suggestion Vicky...i was going to purchase gpu in dec/jan.Till then if amd releases SI's then im gonna be among the first ones to buy hd7850/70 which ever hits the Indian shores earlier..they both are gonna be faster than hd6950...But i would like to see some reviews before buying,that would not happen till dec-end..!
> 
> BTW went to lamington today purchased 2500k-rs.12100 and corsair carbide-400r-rs.4800 from prime coming week whole system...!



Congrats mate. Post pics in the purchase section.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 26, 2011)

thankx mate...will post pictures as soon as my build is complete..!


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> EVGA at theitwares -
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!NVIDIA GeForce
> 
> ASUS at smc -
> ...



nice find - theitwares have even stock of EVGA AGP and PCI cards 

The EVGA SuperClocked 01G-P3-1563-AR GeForce GTX 560 Ti indeed a good card with it's moderate factory OCed clock speed but to me ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II looks like a more interesting deal - it's cheaper by around 900 bucks - with 2x fans it should OC more while keeping the temps low.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ Topgear is that asus 560-ti the *TOP*  version i.e comes with a 900mhz core clock?

Gotta agree with you that 2x fans will indeed help directcuII to overclock better. It even beats the twinfrozr II cooler and gives twinfrozrIII a.k.a HAWK serious competition.

Asus one is a must buy at its price. In the initial 560-ti reviews in tomshardware, asus one had got the tomshardware recommended buy award.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 28, 2011)

^^You have to also remember about the bad service of rashi peripheral.Its really sucks in kolkata yeck.....


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

If any problem arise, send the card and bill to Megamind. He will take care of the rest.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> If any problem arise, send the card and bill to Megamind. He will take care of the rest.



 Glad to help...


----------



## Tenida (Nov 28, 2011)

Megamind you rock buddy....


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Topgear is that asus 560-ti the *TOP*  version i.e comes with a 900mhz core clock?
> 
> Gotta agree with you that 2x fans will indeed help directcuII to overclock better. It even beats the twinfrozr II cooler and gives twinfrozrIII a.k.a HAWK serious competition.
> 
> Asus one is a must buy at its price. In the initial 560-ti reviews in tomshardware, asus one had got the tomshardware recommended buy award.



It's a 830/4000 Mhz DCII 560 Ti


----------



## vickybat (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ How much is the 900mhz version then?


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2011)

^^ Asus DCII GTX 560Ti 900/4000Mhz version is priced at Rs. 15.1k - are you going to get one


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2011)

^^ No mate. I have no plans for getting a new card now. Just curious about its price

My 5750 is still giving playable framerates in all titles. I played BF3 on my 1080p hdtv with a 100mhz overclock (didn't touch the volts). It gave me 25-30fps which was easily playable. My monitor has a res of 1600x900. So i'm getting playable frames at that resolution.

But yes i plan to add a second physx card to my system. Cilus has an old 9500gt and i might get it from him. I have a second x4 slot in my new mobo.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 30, 2011)

*i41.tinypic.com/wssnpg.jpg

And its arrived. The 500R


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 30, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> *i41.tinypic.com/wssnpg.jpg
> 
> And its arrived. The 500R



What price it will be sold for?


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 30, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> *i41.tinypic.com/wssnpg.jpg
> 
> And its arrived. The 500R



Congrats
Welcome to corsair family!!!!!!


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

He is a reviewer and it has arrived for review if I am not mistaken.


----------



## mikeyaxe (Nov 30, 2011)

guys goin to lammy dis saturday.....msg me if ther are ne queries u need to ask on d prices...

and as of now...cound ne of u tell me if ther are ne p67 or z68 motherboard below 8000rs, i dont need to crossfire/sli, nor heavy overclocking..jst usb3.0 is compulsory..
(only asus, gigabyte, asrock)

if ther aint ne Atx boards, i dont mind mATX, i just need to complete my setup, thts y goin to lammy...
my config w\o mobo is
i5 2500k
sapphire 6850 
baracuda seagate 500gb
nzxt guardian 921rb cabinet
2*4gb corsair vengance ram

gave most of my budget on i5, and 6850, hope its right..
guys reply asap....

and post ur quires too..
thanks in advance


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2011)

Have u guys thought about fx 8150 and latest mac os????


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2011)

Any ideas on testing fx 8150 and mac os


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 30, 2011)

amjath said:


> Have u guys thought about fx 8150 and latest mac os????



I don't think anyone have ever tested them together before.



The Sorcerer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its 'look' is awesome. Would be waiting for your review along with its real utility.



mikeyaxe said:


> and as of now...cound ne of u tell me if ther are ne p67 or z68 motherboard below 8000rs, i dont need to crossfire/sli, nor heavy overclocking..jst usb3.0 is compulsory..



NO, you can't find any inside 8K.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2011)

^^ D6bmg, there are couple of P67/Z68 chipset based motherboard available within 8K. Here is one of them
Intel DZ68DB @ 7.66K
Flipkart: Intel DZ68DB: Motherboard


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2011)

another one is Jetway HI08 P67 around ~7.5k
Jetway HI08 P67 motherboard review


----------



## mikeyaxe (Dec 1, 2011)

hey guys ive decided...to go with a H61 board along with my i5 2500K
will upgrade it to Z68 mobo after a few month..
as i was sayin... would it cause ne bottle neck, or will it run fine.. along with my 
sapphire 6850! its mostly for gaming.....

hows an H61 board with gaming.. with a 6850 GPU


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2011)

I heard Mac OS will utilise all 8 cores. I just heard it. Also I'm not a Computer Geek like u, Sorry if im wrong


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

The giant has landed.

*Intel Core i7-3960X -> 58k
Intel Core i7-3930K -> 36k*

There's some price cut on Bulldozer CPUs. The FX6100 is now 9275.

Check SMC International.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 1, 2011)

(Overpriced)^2



Spoiler



SBE-E. BD is good enough.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 1, 2011)

*Core i7 3960X processor & MSI X79A-GD65 review*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2011)

Somebody asked me this question via PM but I am posting it here:


> This is a re-routing cable:
> *i.imgur.com/6uCnD.jpg
> USB 3.0 port has a cable which has USB 3.0 connector at the other end of the cable. You re-route it from the back of the motherboard plate (if its crappy design- front) through the rubber grommets and connect it on the USB 3.0 (usually) connector on your rear I/O panel- like this:
> *i.imgur.com/iyPB5.jpg
> ...


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2011)

Skud said:


> The giant has landed.
> 
> *Intel Core i7-3960X -> 58k
> Intel Core i7-3930K -> 36k*
> ...



unmatched price for unmatched performance


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 2, 2011)

topgear.... hmmm... ill buy it when 8120/8150 come down to < 10k...


----------



## Skud (Dec 2, 2011)

No news on the B3 revision yet.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 2, 2011)

Skud said:


> The giant has landed.
> 
> *Intel Core i7-3960X -> 58k
> Intel Core i7-3930K -> 36k*
> ...



Two performance kings. 3930k will find enthusiast buyers and will deliver unmatched multithreaded performance.



Extreme Gamer said:


> (Overpriced)^2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoiler data is vague and misleading.


----------



## d3p (Dec 2, 2011)

Intel Core i7 - 3960k vs AMD FX8150..

Becnhmarks are really kickbuttss.. *Click Here*


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Intel Core i7 - 3960k vs AMD FX8150..
> 
> Becnhmarks are really kickbuttss.. *Click Here*


3960X vs 2600k: AnandTech - Bench - CPU

Absolutely a total waste of money, in every possible way.


----------



## Skud (Dec 2, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Intel Core i7 - 3960k vs AMD FX8150..
> 
> Becnhmarks are really kickbuttss.. *Click Here*




Four times costlier, but in not a single benchmark was it four times faster.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Two performance kings. 3930k will find enthusiast buyers and will deliver unmatched multithreaded performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler data is vague and misleading.


It was in the context of price.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 2, 2011)

DFI - X58-T3EH8 Newegg.com - DFI LP UT X58-T3eH8 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - 7k

DFI - P55-TE3H9 Newegg.com - DFI LANParty DK P55-T3eH9 LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard - 5k

I hear few are available with the guy who imported DFI, but DFI is into server business only now so... no warranty or anything on these boards. But both these boards were $300+ when DFI closed their desktop business so its still a pretty sweet deal!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 2, 2011)

Deactivated...


----------



## Skud (Dec 2, 2011)

What's that, EG?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 2, 2011)

Lionking posted links of items that newegg doesnt sell anymore.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

tkin said:


> 3960X vs 2600k: AnandTech - Bench - CPU
> 
> Absolutely a total waste of money, in every possible way.



Actually these are enthusiastic processors for the enthusiast buyers who don't care about 'waste' of money.  Not for general users like most of us.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2011)

Price hiked again on Intel Core i5 2500k - previously it was around ~11.2k but now it's 12.2k on delta peripherals and the non K sku 2500 price has reached 11.1k - I though the current SB cpu line up will get a price reduction with the release of SB-E but still their price is just increasing


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 3, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Actually these are enthusiastic processors for the enthusiast buyers who don't care about 'waste' of money.  Not for general users like most of us.



Most enthusiasts are reminded about how the Core 2, Nehalem/Westmere, and SB(not E) were Intel's hat trick against AMD.

It shows how awesome Bloomfield was at launch and the presence of the 2600/2700k makes this chip look fail.

Intel fanboi on the other hand...

This is a lazily binned Sandy Bridge-EP chip for which Intel is overcharging.
Because BD does not live upto the expectations some have. They forget how cheap it is and is much better meant for SMT rather than single core efficiency.



Spoiler



Off topic: BTW one of my friends said BD is a full 8 core(8 float operations simultaneously) upto 128bit single precision floating-point operations. Gonna have to confirm it from him so dont attack me for posting this.


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

I require Delhi price of following components:
1. Core i5 2500k
2. zotac GTS 450 1 GB DDR5
3. Nvidia GTX 570

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I require Delhi price of following components:
> 1. Core i5 2500k *@11,850/-*
> ...



source: smc international.


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> Price hiked again on Intel Core i5 2500k - previously it was around ~11.2k but now it's 12.2k on delta peripherals and the non K sku 2500 price has reached 11.1k - I though the current SB cpu line up will get a price reduction with the release of SB-E but still their price is just increasing




Even Flipkart has increased prices of computer components. This is ridiculous, particularly when INR position has improved a bit compared to USD.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> Price hiked again on Intel Core i5 2500k - previously it was around ~11.2k but now it's 12.2k on delta peripherals and the non K sku 2500 price has reached 11.1k - I though the current SB cpu line up will get a price reduction with the release of SB-E but still their price is just increasing



Nothing but dirty marketing tactics used by re-sellers. I can't see any price increase in newegg which means global price haven't been increased yet.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 3, 2011)

In India, dealers are first to hike the price rise but last to show the price fall. They work in the opposite direction of how the entire world runs.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sapphire 6670 1GB DDR5-4.9k
MSI 6670 1GB DDR5-5K


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2011)

Bought a Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 6.1k from starcomp on 28th Nov and a CM Thermal Fusion 400 @ Rs.525 from MD Computers


----------



## Revolution (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 4, 2011)

congrats topgear


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 4, 2011)

Asus gtx 570 directcu 2 - 20.6 k Local dealer .


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 4, 2011)

Has there been price reduction on hardware on or just they are just increasing price even if dollar/rupee ratio is decreasing steadily?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 4, 2011)

*i41.tinypic.com/2d9tchs.jpg


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2011)

Waiting for the review...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> Bought a Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 6.1k from starcomp on 28th Nov and a CM Thermal Fusion 400 @ Rs.525 from MD Computers



congrats, waiting for OC thread


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ thanks guys and stay tuned for some benchmarks


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ ya topgear, I'm waiting for benchmark 

look at this *www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/25089-amd-radeon-hd-7000-series-priced



> HD 7950 and the HD 7970 are the names most partners are using and these US $449/549 are the prices that came from AMD.



that means HD 7950 will be 25K in India & HD 7970 will be 30K (After adding taxes )

still you never know the final prices....I hope they will reduce it a little bit


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 5, 2011)

^^*wccftech.com/amd-hd7900-gcn-southern-island-details-leaked-frequencies-prices-release-dates/
shows different pricing -
7970 - $449
7950 - $349


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 5, 2011)

ya Jaz, I also knew about those prices, but today I saw in some sites showing 449/549 USD that stunned me, AMD never launched a single gpu card with so much price before


----------



## d3p (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ any hints about the performances.


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2011)

Nah, but the 7970 is supposed to be better than 6990.


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2011)

Help me with a Gaming Rig of budget of 45k!!!


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 5, 2011)

but I think (GTX 590-HD 5970)=HD 7970 in terms of performance, after HD 5970 there is big gap until GTX 590 comes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 5, 2011)

If the 449/349 pricing is correct then AMD DEFINITELY wont use XDR2, but some new Hynix tech that is in the works.
But if it is the other way round then XDR2 should not be out of the question (not a certainity, but not uncertain either).


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 5, 2011)

may be it will be  equal to HD 6870 CFX

its almost confirmed that only 79xx will be using XDR2 & pricing will be 449/549 USD


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If the 449/349 pricing is correct then AMD DEFINITELY wont use XDR2, but some new Hynix tech that is in the works.
> But if it is the other way round then XDR2 should not be out of the question (not a certainity, but not uncertain either).




It looks like 7900 will be coming with 384-bit DDR5, XDR2 is out of picture. Check the SI thread.


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Dec 5, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Actually these are enthusiastic processors for the enthusiast buyers who don't care about 'waste' of money.  Not for general users like most of us.



hi bro!

should i buy Core i5 2500k or Amd Bulldozer FX8120 / FX8150 ???

plz !!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ 2500K unless you are planning to use the rig for very highly multi-threaded applications.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> It looks like 7900 will be coming with 384-bit DDR5, XDR2 is out of picture. Check the SI thread.


Damn! I was looking forward to see something new get introduced apart from the introduction of RISC in the AMD GPU line 



Spoiler



Is the architecture called R1000 by any chance? (like HD6000 is R900)


----------



## tkin (Dec 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> Nah, but the 7970 is supposed to be better than 6990.


Only if its dual gpu, else doubtful.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

^^ may be change in architecture would help the cause..


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 6, 2011)

HD 7970 will definitely be faster than HD 5970 at least


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 6, 2011)

In November 2006 Sony released PS3 & it was the only commercial product with XDR memory & it took 3 years for Sony to earn profits on their console. Sony used 256 MB of XDR memory & we are talking about the 3GB of XDR 2 memory. Although AMD won't be using XDR2 memory but just in case, consider the price to be almost double.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 6, 2011)

@d6bmg - tkin is right - change in architecture will not help so much.


----------



## Skud (Dec 6, 2011)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> In November 2006 Sony released PS3 & it was the only commercial product with XDR memory & it took 3 years for Sony to earn profits on their console. Sony used 256 MB of XDR memory & we are talking about the 3GB of XDR 2 memory. Although AMD won't be using XDR2 memory but just in case, consider the price to be almost double.



And then there's Rambus to make things interesting.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 6, 2011)

nilgtx260 - yeah...... that doesnt seem likely either...


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ ya topgear, I'm waiting for benchmark
> 
> look at this *www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/25089-amd-radeon-hd-7000-series-priced
> 
> ...





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^More AMD HD7900 GCN (Southern Island) Details Leaked: Frequencies, Prices and Release dates
> shows different pricing -
> 7970 - $449
> 7950 - $349



which one is going to be the final price of these gpus only time will tell but if they price of 7950 and 7970 are going to be $349 and  $449 respectively more likely the prices of HD6950 and HD6970 will reduce a little bit which would be great for us and for those looking for a a multi gpu config 



amjath said:


> Help me with a Gaming Rig of budget of 45k!!!



Create a thread here :
PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum
using this template 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Is this Ram deal is fine;

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 1280 (Rs. 3243)

I like to place order today.

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 1280 (Rs. 3243)


----------



## Tarun (Dec 6, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is this Ram deal is fine;
> 
> ...



u will get the same in a 2.9k to 3k 

Have a look at this guys AMD Radeon HD 7900 to Utilize New XDR2 Rambus Memory


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 6, 2011)

Tarun said:


> u will get the same in a 2.9k to 3k
> 
> Have a look at this guys AMD Radeon HD 7900 to Utilize New XDR2 Rambus Memory



where and how. I checked on flipkart and other online shops... only his one is least in Price.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2011)

^^ the price you are getting on G-Skill 1600Mhz 2x4GB module is Ok ..


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks TOpgear


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 7, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> where and how. I checked on flipkart and other online shops... only his one is least in Price.



International market of e-bay, from which you are ordering the RAM modules is always more costly. Go to local market, where you will get that 2X 4GB modules @~2.7-2.8K. 3 days ag, when I called up one of the local shops, they told me that they are selling the same kit for 2,750/-

And they also said that despite the decrease in the valuation of Indian money, RAM prices will continue to decrease in coming days.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 11, 2011)

price and warranty of
fsp saga ii 400w
fsp saga ii 500w
corasir cx430 80plus
seasonic 430w  80plus  

also which is best VFM ?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Dec 11, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> price and warranty of
> fsp saga ii 400w
> fsp saga ii 500w
> corasir cx430 80plus
> ...



Fsp saga II 500 watt is the best among  them and vfm also
Price of fsp will be arnd 2-2.5k ....

sent from my SGS 2


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> price and warranty of
> fsp saga ii 400w
> fsp saga ii 500w
> corasir cx430 80plus
> ...



Seasonic S12II has 5 years, Corsair CX has 3 years and FSP has 3 years of warranty


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2011)

Topgear, Tagan Stonerock TG-500 and TG-600 should be considered now. Both the units are 80+ bronze certified and the price is really good. Also the warranty offered is 2 Years, now updated in all the sites like theitwares and couple of shops in ebay too.
Price of TG-500 is Rs 3000 and TG-600 is Rs 3800 in M.D. Computers.
Check here: SMPS - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
 TG-500 can provide 36A of current in its dual 12V rail which means 432W in 12V and TG-600 can provide 44A in its dual 12V raail, resulting a 528W power in 12V rail. Efficiency wise TG-500 is superior to Corsair CX-500 V2 and TG-600 is superior to GS600.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2011)

^^ bying it from local tirupathi branch will be even cheaper they cut big if you butter them.though that depends on the branch attendant in every city.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Topgear, Tagan Stonerock TG-500 and TG-600 should be considered now. Both the units are 80+ bronze certified and the price is really good. Also the warranty offered is 2 Years, now updated in all the sites like theitwares and couple of shops in ebay too.
> Price of TG-500 is Rs 3000 and TG-600 is Rs 3800 in M.D. Computers.
> Check here: SMPS - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
> TG-500 can provide 36A of current in its dual 12V rail which means 432W in 12V and TG-600 can provide 44A in its dual 12V raail, resulting a 528W power in 12V rail. Efficiency wise TG-500 is superior to Corsair CX-500 V2 and TG-600 is superior to GS600.



I've read positive feedbacks across many forums about Tagamn Stonerock series but have not seen any review from reputed review sites - can you provide some review links of Tagan Stonerock series - I would really like to see them


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually Tagan does not market its PSU in the US and Canadian market. So it is very hard to find review in reputed English sites. I got a review log back where it was rated 4.5* within 5. But not able to find any now. However, reviews available for a lot of other models like the Piperock series and they are generally very favorable. Here you can check : *www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/PSUs/Tagan/


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the infos .... Tagan makes good psus and I know it but there's not even a single review of StoneRoock series on any reputed review sites and that's why I'm a bit reluctant to recommend it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 14, 2011)

Who is Tagan's distri? BTW, a lot of distris have their little service centres where they do their own repairing. That's the only reason I recommend Corsair, because so far their track record of doing a complete replacement still stands strong. I recommend seasonic by max if there's no choice. But their distri's white bedsheet isn't really white.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's the list of Sellers of Tagan ( acc to th their website ) :
*www.tagan.com.tw/page/tagan2by/tagan2by.htm


Zoom Computers Pvt. Ltd	Zoom Computers Pvt. Ltd
web link 
TEL:91 80 222 95643 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ALFA TECH	ALFA TECH
web link
email:alfatech@vsnl.net 
TEL:91 33 2215 7901 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Digital Ikon	Digital Ikon
web link
TEL: 91 79 3113 1555 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Prime ABGB Pvt Ltd 	Prime ABGB Pvt Ltd
 Mr. Gulbir Singh Bhattia 
web link
email: support@primeabgb.com 
TEL:91 23 855 500 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mint Computers 	Mint Computers
 Lalit Kumar Golchha 
web link
email: lalit@mintcomputers.net
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 YANTRA Online 	YANTRA Online
 Nishant Sangar 
web link
email: contact@yantraonline.in
TEL: 9811480848
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Cyber Space Abacus Pvt. Ltd. 	Cyber Space Abacus Pvt. Ltd.
web link
email: info@antecindia.com
TEL: 91-44-24362680 / 81
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Best Computers-Dehradun	Best Computers-Dehradun 
TEL: 91 9837004383
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Computer Empire-Delhi 	Computer Empire-Delhi 
TEL: 91 1126235021
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Delta Computers-Chennai 	Delta Computers-Chennai 
TEL: 91 4428521607
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Golcha Computers-Bangalore 	Golcha Computers-Bangalore 
TEL: 91 9845048112
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Init Systems-Coimbatore 	Init Systems-Coimbatore 
TEL: 91 422 2236466
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mahalaxmi Info Systems-Guwahati 	Mahalaxmi Info Systems-Guwahati 
TEL: 91 3612516765
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Poojatech-Kerala 	Poojatech-Kerala 
TEL: 91 9388600562
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	A venture of Polytela e-Commerce Pvt. Ltd. 
Email: support@techshop.in 
Customer Support: 09920213743 / 09323699901 (M-F, 9am-6pm) 
TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

theITwares.com
TEL: 09820972852
TheITwares Ecommerce

and here's a OLd news about who is the distributor 
Nanopoint appoints Tirupati Enterprises national distributor for 'Tagan' in India

But who is the current distributor


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 14, 2011)

Is the price of hardwares still high? It was supposed to go down by december.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ no, its still high & will remain high till money becomes strong once again.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 14, 2011)

tirupati enterprises is the distributer of tagan,corsair, seasonic,antec,evga and thermalteke. there are more brands but these are the one i know.

it seems they have changed there name *www.overclockerszone.com/

i have the tirupati NP phone number ill post if anyone wants it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 16, 2011)

Guys I am going to sony hazra service centre tomorrow to collect my new PS3.

If there is time after that I will be going to chandni. Where should I enquire about gigabyte X58A-OC and G1.Assassin? Might buy either if Bloody rashi does not replace the asus board.

Who handles gigabyte RMA and how is their reputation?
And lastly, which of the two should I get?

Please, Dont tell me to get SB or SB-E.
Also, will probably buy Razer Ironclad or SteelSeries SX mousepad. Please Advise where to look for them.
Also, any prices needed?

Thanks.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 17, 2011)

Yup, 120 GB SSD price list of all companies ? I'm in Delhi for 1 or 2 week please any good price shop in Nehru place.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ Contact Here 

SMC International
# 208 
Vishal Bhawan-95
Nehru Place
New Delhi-110019
Ph. +91-11- 46516446

Between 11:00am to 5:00pm

Price wise the best would be : Corsair Force Series 3 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (CSSD-F120GB3-BK) around ~10.5k

Some Others : ( check the specs and review of all of these before buying )

OCZ Vertex 120GB Sata 2 @ 11.5k
OCZ Agility 120GB Sata 3 @ 12.3k
SanDisk 120GB SSD @ 12.5k
OCZ Vertex 120GB Sata 3 @ 15k
Zalman SSD0120F1 F1-Series SSD @ 13.8k


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol Nightmare I am from Kolkata.


----------



## mikeyaxe (Dec 17, 2011)

hey all the ThinkDigit experts over here...
need your views and suggestions...


went to lamington road yesterday and got the following prices of the component...i am going to buy for my gaming pc...

1) could you guys tell me if the prices i  got is right...
2) Is it a nice Gaming Rig?

* Went to Rupam Infotech coz dad knew sum ppl over ther...

Config:
Procy+ MObo:
i5 2400 + Intel Dh67bl - 16500/-

Ram :
Ripjaw Gskill ( 1*4GB ) ddr3 (1333Mhz) - 1750/-  

Hdd:
Baracuda Seagate 500 GB ( 5200rpms) - 4500/-

Moniter:
BenQ - G-222HDL - 7700/-


Graphic Card:
Sapphire ATI Raedon 6850 - 9200/-

SMPS:
VIP gold 600w - 2850/-
Fsp pro 600W - 3900/-
Corsair 500W - 3150/-

Cabinets :
Nzxt lexas Blackline - 4400/-
Nzxt Guardian 921Rb- 4400/-
Nzxt H2(silent cabinet) - 6900/-

Microsoft Keyboard & Mouse Combo - 650/-


( * I Had a Max budget of 45K, so i guess i wont b goin for ne of the above cabinets, will go for a cheap one for now, since im not overclocking, i wont have too much trouble with temperature of my cpu rite??, are there ne other suggestions?)

Thnks in advance..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

Create a thread by filling up the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html .

The CPU+mobo is okay. Ram prices are 100 bucks higher. Avoid VIP PSU. hdd prices are also higher.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Contact Here
> 
> SMC International
> # 208
> ...



Thanks I got price quote of Rs13000 for OCZ vertex 3. 


Extreme Gamer said:


> Lol Nightmare I am from Kolkata.


I was just asking for price. I'm not coming over there to buy SSD. lol


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

Intel

Intel Core i7 2600K - 18920
Intel Core i5 2500K - 13250


----------



## Tenida (Dec 18, 2011)

Bapre  what is happening!!!


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 18, 2011)

what the ****.... these are prices or atom bombs 

called vedant yeasterday, i5 2500K still 11K there


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 18, 2011)

i3 2100-7.2k


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> called vedant yeasterday, i5 2500K still 11K there



That may be the price of some old stock left - get it asap 

BTW, Intel CPU prices are hiking month by month :

Core i5 2500k is 13k and Core i7 2600k is 18.4k ( on delta peripherals )


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys, thread still going strong eh! Sorry for my lack of show, college life COMPLETELY TOOK OVER I swear!


----------



## Skud (Dec 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> That may be the price of some old stock left - get it asap
> 
> BTW, Intel CPU prices are hiking month by month :
> 
> Core i5 2500k is 13k and Core i7 2600k is 18.4k ( on delta peripherals )




If the AMD CPUs hold their prices, BD might start looking attractive.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> That may be the price of some old stock left - get it asap
> 
> BTW, Intel CPU prices are hiking month by month :
> 
> Core i5 2500k is 13k and Core i7 2600k is 18.4k ( on delta peripherals )



bound to happen after bulldozer launch ..hehehe!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, 
1- SAMSUNG 830 Series SSD is available in India ?
2- If I purchased from U.S then I get warranty support in India ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> If the AMD CPUs hold their prices, BD might start looking attractive.



yep, and with the upcoming patch for win 7 it will have some good performance for sure - waiting to how BD performs with the upcoming patch 

On newegg i5 and i7 is selling at $220 and $320 which is around ~11.6k and ~17k - I can't find any reason why some sellers are asking ~13k and almost ~18.5-19k for i5 2500k and i7 2600k - may be there's some huge demand of these cpus in our market


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

In Kolkata, Vedant is selling FX8120 at 11.4K. I think it is a good deal now as per the current market scenario and the higher price of the Intel CPUs.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ Indeed it's a good cpu at that price but most of the people are Inclined towards Intel CPUs - have not seen any one spending around ~ 10k only for a cpu is getting a BullDozer - everyone is just buying SB cpus - even non K sku cpus are selling like hot cakes but if the upcoming patch can fix performance issues this might change a bit. 

Another point I can mention is AMD should re- think about the pricing of BD Line Up - they are now offering some sort of cash back program on BD cpus but slashing the price of BD cpus will be much more simpler like this :

FX 6100 @ 7.5k ( current Price 9k )
FX 8120 @ 9.5k
FX 8150 @ 12k

with pricing like the above BD cpus will be a lot more attractive


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 27, 2011)

cm storm trooper available at MD Computers Kolkata @ 10.9K+Vat


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 27, 2011)

They told me 11.4k only a few days back! :grr:

They even told me 19.2k for the FX-8150. When I asked him that my friends had told me that it was 14k, he said they were correct.

Was he trying to dupe a newcomer to his store? The guy was with the eye defect.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ dunno about that, I always ask to Palash Da & Pradip Ji


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ Partially corrent. M.D. computer behaves strangely & quote higher price to the newcomers. (happened to me when I first visited their store alone)


----------



## d3p (Dec 27, 2011)

Suggest some NF200 Based Boards for LGA1155 with current price details. 

Already got a quote of 18k+5%vat for i7 2600k.....


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 27, 2011)

^^Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2011)

Another vote for Maximus IV. Gigabyte Z68-UD7 is another option, but not as good as the Asus one.


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I have seen tht on TDF.. people are on buying spree... Almost everyday i notice tht our buying volume is Few thousand Ruppees on daily basis.

My point is why don't we form a club kind of thing and then have tie-up with some good chain which can supply has almost all kind of hardwares and books at some discount compare to market price.

I really want to know wht other are thinking abt this... we can easily form 3-4 clubs depends on geographical locations.

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ Good idea, but I've never seen this kind of club in any other forum till date. SO, I doubt over the probability of working this concept in reality.


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 27, 2011)

actually there is huge price difference in India... Price for same proccy is different in orissa.. compare to kolkatta and many other cities. and by forming this kind of club we can bring down this.

I have 3 kind of thinking:

1. We form a single solo club and type with a establishment like Prime in Mumbai... SMC in delhi and ask for discount for hardware items and books

2. Forming a different teams in all 4 location and expect them to tie up some good shopkeeper at their end...who can sell the goods at right price without giving any gyan and courier tht item from his end also.

3. here we form an entity TDF on internet and become members of the same. If some member wants to buy something then tht entity contact different firms on internet and ask for their best quotes. Now in this case, we will be buying a particular items in numbers and try to contact to firm or national reseller itself. difinetly in this case we are prepereing the list on monthwise purchase basis and say for eg. we have 8-9 buyers of different ASUS mobo by month end , then we contact ASUS itself... ask for their best rates and place the order to company itself... later on may be we acn try this for their RMA service as well.

the thing is I have this idea.. although it is in rough format.

Chintan


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ what a novel idea  Create a new thread and discuss it over there.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 28, 2011)

*chintan* - are you from Odisha?how dija know the prices are different as compared to other states/cities?


----------



## Tarun (Dec 31, 2011)

can someone tell me it Athlon II x3 series are available at lamington rd one of my friend wanted to buy a new rig 
the config is as follows
Athlon II X3 440 3.0Ghz
M4N68T-M LE V2
Corsair 2GB value select 
and a 25o gigs of harddisk


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2012)

^^ just a couple of days before saw some forum member bought this cpu for ~3.5k and your friend better opt for 78LMT-S2P and 250GB HDD will cost him around ~3.6k


----------



## Tarun (Jan 1, 2012)

thanx buddy


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 1, 2012)

will the prices for 6670 decrease immediately after the launch of 7000 series graphic cards....


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2012)

Sonil.luthra said:


> will the prices for 6670 decrease immediately after the launch of 7000 series graphic cards....



No. There's been a tread. Price generally decrease 2 months the release of next gen products.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2012)

Tarun said:


> thanx buddy



you're welcome 



Sonil.luthra said:


> will the prices for 6670 decrease immediately after the launch of 7000 series graphic cards....



Still there's no AMD 7 series gfx card is released ( HD7970 released but it's a High end gpu  ) like HD7650/7670/7750/7770 etc. which can replace HD6670 -and such cards will be released 3-4 months later only - so there's no chance of immediate price reduction of HD6670 which is still the most powerful gfx card which needs no external pci-e power connector.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2012)

NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 4, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet



It says not available right now..


----------



## Tarun (Jan 4, 2012)

one more thing can some one tell me the price of gigabyte GA-970A-UD3  pls  and is it available


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2012)

^^ how about this one ie GA-970A-D3 @ 7.25k 
GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3/1.1 Mother board


----------



## Tarun (Jan 5, 2012)

i want the UD3 which is a 8+2 phase heatsinked motherboard
any way  +rep thnx topgear if u guy get any links of that that it will be a great help


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2012)

I could find only one link 

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard | eBay

@ 11,744 INR it's grossly overpriced though - on newegg it's selling at $ 110 which should be around ~6k here


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 6, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> actually there is huge price difference in India... Price for same proccy is different in orissa.. compare to kolkatta and many other cities. and by forming this kind of club we can bring down this.
> 
> I have 3 kind of thinking:
> 
> ...



Hi Chintan... in distant places price is always gng to be an issue buy from wherever u want....!! (have practical experience.)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 7, 2012)

New Sandy bridge Chip Released by Intel
Core i7 3820 @ 285 USD
(it is just about on par with the 2600k)
AnandTech - Intel Core i7 3820 Review: $285 Quad-Core Sandy Bridge E


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jan 10, 2012)

now this is wayyyyyyy over priced, it should have been 34.5k

Asus HD 7970 launched in India at - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 10, 2012)

^^Check *here*...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 11, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> actually there is huge price difference in India... Price for same proccy is different in orissa.. compare to kolkatta and many other cities. and by forming this kind of club we can bring down this.


Not possible.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 11, 2012)

hard drive price has to be changed in post 7 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1450136-post7.html


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 11, 2012)

CM Storm Trooper is launched in India.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 11, 2012)

CM Storm Trooper


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 11, 2012)

Old news.

I saw it a month back at MD.

Waiting for Cosmos II.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG!

[YOUTUBE]fwC8yW1U-Q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tarun (Jan 12, 2012)

how is this 25k build guys can u get it any better
AMD Phenom II 955 BE 5.8k

Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P 2.7k

Corsair Value select 4GB 1.15k

NXZT Gamma 2k

SeaGate 500GB 4k

Msi 6790 8.2k

FSP Saga II 500w 2k

Total 25.85k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 12, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/sstcY.jpg
Alienware India is planning something for 18th Jan. Stay tuned.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 12, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> *i.imgur.com/sstcY.jpg
> Alienware India is planning something for 18th Jan. Stay tuned.



Notice the desktop in the background? I bet they will reintroduce the desktop lineup.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jan 17, 2012)

this MD Computers Kolkata mailed me, HD 7970 Rs.38,000 astonishing price


----------



## leonneel (Jan 17, 2012)

*CORSAIR Vengeance 8 Gb modules available @ new egg*

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory Model CMZ32GX3M4X1600C10

but too expansive!


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

@Sorceror: Can you pass me the Learn More link from Alienware?

EDIT: Nevermind. Let Your Hero Out


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2012)

Asus PCi-e 3.0 based Gen 3 mobo Prices 

Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 @ 15.3k
Asus P8Z68-V /GEN3 @ 14.2k


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 18, 2012)

^^where did you got these quotes???
i mean which city?


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

^^ prices are from here 



> Delta Peripherals
> 
> Nakoda Plaza, #17, Narasingapuram Street,
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 19, 2012)

Intel launches warranty to replace your blown, overclocked CPUs :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 19, 2012)

^^Sure they have started the plans for chip replacements..but its just a pilot program with major pc builders....In our country i doubt this offer will come besides that the prce range for protection is $20 to $35....translate that to INR....mostly 1000~2000 increase in prices...good for us,but i doubt it will be coming to India soon..!


----------



## d3p (Jan 19, 2012)

Alienware has launched his new desktop line...

Alienware X51...*Click Here for More.*

*en.community.dell.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/communityserver-components-imagefileviewer/communityserver-blogs-components-weblogfiles-00-00-00-00-07/7282.X51-vert-and-horiz.jpg_2D00_550x0.jpg


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 19, 2012)

^^saw the specs.... 
seriously not worthed if you are a gamer!!!!!
a replacement for normal working desktop may be..!
but who would spend a $699+ for this...portability..i would buy a laptop...!


----------



## d3p (Jan 19, 2012)

$699 for a i7 2600 & GTX 555...No way...


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2012)

The core i7 2600+ GTX 555 and 8 GiG ram version costs £999 

even it's beyond my thinkings why they have opt for a non K sku cpu and not a GTX 560 / 560 Ti - it could be due to small cabby size and the under powerful 250W PSu which is not suitable for OCing - nonetheless the console type look is just awesome IMO


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> nonetheless the console type look is just awesome IMO



exactly


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2012)

The best HD7970 I've found so far 

HIS Radeon HD7970 3GB GDDR5 (H797F3G2M) @ 38.35k

Theitdepot - HIS Radeon HD7970 Fan 3GB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Card (H797F3G2M)


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

^^ I'm wondering where are the other 7xxx series cards? Can't find any other except for 7970 anywhere. :-/


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

They are not released yet, buddy.


----------



## ruhi091 (Jan 24, 2012)

Keep sharing.. i appreciate your work!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2012)

X79 Mobo and SB-E cpu Prices 

Asus Rampage IV Extreme @ 31k
Asus SABERTOOTH X79 @ 23k
Asus P9X79 PRO @ 21k
Asus P9X79 @ 19k

Intel Core i7-3960X @ 62k
Intel Core i7-3930K @ 36k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 26, 2012)

And looked what I have for evaluation:
*i.imgur.com/Tdyjg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5snlX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qsfJk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/v0ugS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0V1cB.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

Just one question, how heavy is it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2012)

Buy Logitech Gaming Mouse G300 in Mumbai India


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 26, 2012)

Skud said:


> Just one question, how heavy is it?



Well I can really feel the weight so its about 12 kgs most probably, under 14kg maybe. Weighs like a true steel case.


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

That's solid. Looks good too.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Well I can really feel the weight so its about 12 kgs most probably, under 14kg maybe. Weighs like a true steel case.



12KG? 
Don't you think that weight wise HAF-X is the winner?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 12KG?
> Don't you think that weight wise HAF-X is the winner?



Don't be shock.CM 690II advance is also 10.5KG


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

My diminutive K62 is 9.55kg ONLY!!! 

OK, Storm Trooper is 13.7kg.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Don't you think that weight wise HAF-X is the winner?



why would you see weight wise unless you're going to carry it around?


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Buy Logitech Gaming Mouse G300 in Mumbai India



nice find though it's not suitable for those who can't use small mouse but one can always try to get used to it anyway and it's suitable for both left and right hand users.

Considering the price and features it has it's would be great buy for anyone looking for a VFM gaming mouse


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jan 27, 2012)

hey hey guys...what is that..I haven't seen this MSI non reference GPU any where on the tech sites..

MSI HD 7970 OC @ 599$ Newegg

*images10.newegg.com/ProductImageCompressAll300/14-127-652-04.jpg

Core Clock 1010MHz

WTF is going on, why HD 7970 costs so high in India? now dollar rates comes to Rs.49.76, that means reference HD 7970 should costs here 549x49.76=27318 or 28,000, adding taxes it should cost Rs. 33,000 to 34,000.

Tell me if I am wrong


----------



## Skud (Jan 27, 2012)

That's called milking the customers.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jan 27, 2012)

here is the official site MSI USA ? Graphics Card - R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 27, 2012)

Funnily, at flipkart the 6990 costs _less_ than the 7970 
flipkart.com/computers/components/graphic-card-20247?_r=FBvj6zUcet8GNWkeMrh8eQ--&_l=h2lepvuq%2BWBuaAsWFTIxEA--&ref=3ea965f3-29ba-46af-b5ba-8e2e7053171f&cid=20209&layout=grid&sort=price_desc

meanwhile, at bitfang the 7970 is about 35k plus shipping.

nilgtx260:
 that is the first non reference GPU i've seen which wont dump air into your case. but on looking closely it can be understood that the only difference from the reference card is the shroud covering the vapour chamber and fan assembly.

only a PCB shot can confirm it being truly a non reference design.

is the 50k street price or MRP?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 27, 2012)

nilgtx260 said:


> WTF is going on, why HD 7970 costs so high in India? now dollar rates comes to Rs.49.76, that means reference HD 7970 should costs here 549x49.76=27318 or 28,000, adding taxes it should cost Rs. 33,000 to 34,000.
> 
> Tell me if I am wrong



Its actually (15.59% customs + 10.4% VAT)
So 28K card comes to 35K. 
Not local re-distributors seeks their own profit from it along with dealers cut. So, price increases a lot. 
BTW why are you surprised? This happens all the time for PC components. 

Addition: XFS black edition is also released at same price tag.
Those who want to but 7970, wait until kepler release.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jan 27, 2012)

actually my nephew wanted to buy it... 
BTW when HD 7970 was released in India @ 35K,the dollar rate was Rs.52 & but now dollar rates come down to Rs. 49 very speedily, still it costs same? even if it  comes down more to Rs.47, still will it cost 35K? how the hell on earth MD is charging 38K for Sapphire HD 7970....WTF!!!!!!!!

@Extreme Gamer: I too think it has reference pcb but with improved cooler, Twin Frozr will be non reference one


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 27, 2012)

i would not call it improved. Look at the shroud- it is less aerodynamic than the stock one. the fan looks identical to the stock one. i'm assuming that the vapour chamber is also identical.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 30, 2012)

hello everyone 

*i need help*

i want some lighting stuff for my Cabinet.. tell me the best place to buy related stuff. please reply..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2012)

From which city do you belong?


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 30, 2012)

i am from haryana, i cam buy  stuff from delhi area.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ have a look at here 

Case Modding Products ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 31, 2012)

thank you for the site.. but shipping cost is around 100 there. do you know any store in delhi or nearby area

Do reply ............

Primeabgb is also selling sunbeam products but high shipping cost starts from 150


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ nope but you can try asking SMC International 
SMC international


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 1, 2012)

i have contacted smc but smc is also not selling such stuff. this is problem that i am facing.. i am not able to find a perfect place for that ........... and surprised that no such shop in delhi. Now i have to go chandigarh (lynx) store. but i have doubt that there must be a store in delhi.

prob. with online stores is they are charging 100 to 150 shipping cost with each item of rs 250. that make no sense. so 250 rs item is costing me 350 and 375 is 475 including.    

SO IF ANYBODY KNOWS TELL ME..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

Flipkart: Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6950 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

seems bit overpriced imo, 1k more and you get 2GB version.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 2, 2012)

see this guys! Junglee: 7970


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

^just awesome pricing, 
so this is amazon in India?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Flipkart: Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6950 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card
> 
> seems bit overpriced imo, 1k more and you get 2GB version.



Its Out of stock mate


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

^i saw that 

Junglee: cooler master fans
prices are just awesome here!

@tenida
Junglee.com: Sapphire DIRT 3 EDITION Radeon HD 6950 2 GB DDR5 DL-DVI-I/SL-DVI-D/HDMI/DP PCI-Express Graphics Card 100312-3SR


lol see these
Junglee.com: GIGABYTE ATI Radeon HD6950 1 GB DDR5 2DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort PCI-Express Video Card GV-R695OC-1GD
Junglee.com: SAPPHIRE AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Graphics Card


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2012)

Grab this guys 
Coolermaster V6Gt @2.5k only 
Junglee.com: Cooler Master V6GT 220-Watt CPU Cooler RR-V6GT-22PK-R1


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

Junglee.com: Cooler Master HAF ATX Mid Tower Case, RC-922M-KKN1-GP (Black)
HAF 922 @ 4.3k

Amazon enters India with Junglee.com - The Times of India

that website excludes shipping and import fees


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

But how to purchase?

OK, got my answer:-




> *What can I do on Junglee today?*
> 
> Find and Discover Products
> 
> ...


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 2, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> Grab this guys
> Coolermaster V6Gt @2.5k only
> Junglee.com: Cooler Master V6GT 220-Watt CPU Cooler RR-V6GT-22PK-R1



Good. but points to consider:
1. RMA policy.
2. Import + shipping cost.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys, hows it going??

Need some feedback on this photoblog I have in plan for my university.

Manipal's Photo Blog

Do post some feedback. Much appreciated.


Also, I want to know the price of the cheapest projector with USB connection.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

^ For projector, price start from 3K and goes upto ~17K for some high end products. Need more info about projector uses, resolution etc. before suggesting the same.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 3, 2012)

junglee.com is such a crap. very bad site.. they are joking with us by giving links act as search engine. very crap desi fudduu f** bad site .


----------



## sygeek (Feb 3, 2012)

pankaj818283 said:


> junglee.com is such a crap. very bad site.. they are joking with us by giving links act as search engine. very crap desi fudduu f** bad site .


It's just a price comparison site. Don't expect anything.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

Its worse than Indian version of e-bay. 
Now I can understand.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 3, 2012)

wow like the CM fan roster lots of variety in even the 80mm category. iam loving my CM standards but would love to try out the other ones in future too.

it was a bummer jungle turned out to be a dud lol.

i am alil taken a back when did radeon 7000 launch , it sounds such a hush hush release. i feel like a caveman now lol

so which cards wrth a buy?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 3, 2012)

what is a price of 3.0 USB casing 2.5 inch ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2012)

685/-+shipping

Theitdepot - Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter (RA-USB-303S-IN)


----------



## Tenida (Feb 3, 2012)

^^Nice adapter.I will buy this after getting a proper USB 3.0 external HDD.Now the high-price of HDD is triggering us to buy it.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2012)

^NZXT Gamma + that USB3.0 adapter used to be a killer combo when Gamma was priced @2K. Not anymore.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

Currently for the cheapest USB 3.0 cabby NZXT Source 210 Elite is the best option - it's available @ 2.65k 

NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> 685/-+shipping
> 
> Theitdepot - Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter (RA-USB-303S-IN)



Actually I'm looking for USB 3.0 2.5 inch enclosure, I want to use my laptop HD as a external.


----------



## Skud (Feb 4, 2012)

Get a HDD Dock.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2012)

I need portable easy to carry.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Would not a good vfm purchase in India. Your choice. 
Most of them priced @~1.5-3K


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Actually I'm looking for USB 3.0 2.5 inch enclosure, I want to use my laptop HD as a external.



I think you are talking about this 
RAIDON - Products

you can get it from primeabgb at Rs. 1260 ( Link )


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ Would not a good vfm purchase in India. Your choice.
> Most of them priced @~1.5-3K



And the vfm options are ?



topgear said:


> I think you are talking about this
> RAIDON - Products
> 
> you can get it from primeabgb at Rs. 1260 ( Link )



Really thanks but this needs external power. I will go for this if i don't have a any option.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

^ Sadly no good option available in India. SATA to USB converter *might be* a cheap solution.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok what are the option outside of India.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> what is a price of 3.0 USB casing 2.5 inch ?


I have your docks right here:

Theitdepot - Sedna USB 3.0 2.5inch SATA External Harddrive Enclosure (SE-EH-321-U)

Theitdepot - Sedna USB3.0 3.5inch SATA External Harddrive Enclosure (SE-EH-38U)

Theitdepot - Sedna USB 3.0 2.5inch + 3.5inch SATA Hard Drive Docking Station (SE-EHD-301U)


I was searching for this frantically for some time, I remember seeing them earlier.



NIGHTMARE said:


> Ok what are the option outside of India.


Look at the links I posted above.



NIGHTMARE said:


> And the vfm options are ?
> 
> 
> 
> Really thanks but this needs external power. I will go for this if i don't have a any option.


The first link takes power from USB.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2012)

Check this new Gaming Combo set from Logitech.
*i.imgur.com/kFfly.png
*Keyboard* Feature:-
The smooth, quick-moving mouse and quiet, responsive keyboard with highlighted gaming keys give you complete control.
*Mouse* Feature:-
A 2500 dpi optical sensor and on-the-fly dpi switching give you precision targeting and deadly accuracy.
Its available at *Flipkart* @Rs 1579/- only


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks tkin I will prefer the first one.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ But it's out of stock on theitdepot though you can get it from somewhere else.



Ghonada said:


> Check this new Gaming Combo set from Logitech.
> *i.imgur.com/kFfly.png
> *Keyboard* Feature:-
> The smooth, quick-moving mouse and quiet, responsive keyboard with highlighted gaming keys give you complete control.
> ...



Great find .. A real VFM solution


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2012)

It was in stock a week ago, sold out I guess, heres the same listing in *primeabgb: * Sedna


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually yaar soon I'm getting SSD that why I have to replace my primary HD. I need compact and gook looking.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

NVidia Quadro 400 @ 6.6k  ( 5x faster than GTX 580 in CAd/CAM apps * ) 
NVIDIA Quadro 600 @ 9.8k


----------



## Revolution (Feb 8, 2012)

These GPU only for CAD not for gaming or other thing ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2012)

Revolution said:


> These GPU only for CAD not for gaming or other thing ?


I'm not sure they can be used for gaming or not, but I seriously doubt it, GTX580 is hobbled in cad apps so the quadro cards pull ahead, same analogy in case of gaming(opposite).


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2012)

Revolution said:


> These GPU only for CAD not for gaming or other thing ?



Yes, You are totally right.Performance of quadro cards in PC gaming is of no good They and their architecture are optimized for professional uses not for gaming.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

Biostar H61MLB @ 3k
Biostar A880GU3 @ 3.95k
Biostar A55ML+ @ 2.95k
Biostar TA990FXE @ 8.1k


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how much the following components will cost in Kolkata:

1.Intel Core i5 2400

2.Intel Dh67CL motherboard

3.Cooler Master Elite 430 Cabinet with transparent side panel(without PSU)

4.Corsair Value Ram 4GB


----------



## Brazen (Feb 15, 2012)

Dear ,friends I need to buy CPU + Mobo & RAM hard Drive please suggest which one is most VFM options available:

Budget/Requirements: 

CPU : 13000 Rs  (would prefer intel )
Mobo : 5500 Rs.  (Most VFM mobo with the suggested proccy )

RAM: 4GB ( will go for performance )
HDD : 500 Gb/1TB plus (need Most VFM) 

Would be buying it this week from MUmbai Lamington road ABGB/ITwares/ Any other good shop you know ?:wink

Overclocking : No requirements


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 15, 2012)

where can i get temp monitor for my cabinet and can anyone tell me how to connect it to mobo to get the temps

something like this

*icrontic.com/images/draco/articles/aspire_xqpack_pc_case/temp_display.jpg

*www.mobileleo.com/des/a__65778.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ look for fan controller  get either NZXT Sentry 2 or NZXT Sentry LX 

@ *quicky008* - 
1.Intel Core i5 2400 - @ 10.5k
2.Intel Dh67CL motherboard - @ 5.5k
3.Cooler Master Elite 430 Cabinet with transparent side panel(without PSU) - @ 2.9k
4.Corsair Value Ram 4GB - @ 1.1k

@ *Brazen* - 

CPU : Core i5 2500k @ 12.25k
Mobo : Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7.5k
RAM: 4GB G-Skill Ripjaws 1600Mhz @ 1.6k
HDD : 1TB HDD @ 5.3k


----------



## linuxman (Feb 19, 2012)

Will the prices go up in the coming months?

Disk fab output pumping up, prices 'to stay high and dry' ? Channel Register


----------



## d3p (Feb 19, 2012)

^ wait for Budget 2012....Its kick few more ................


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 19, 2012)

What is the lowest price of an LG DVD writer .? My old one is not reading DVD's anymore


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 19, 2012)

It should be about 900 rupees


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

Stay away from LG, buy Asus writers, more reliable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2012)

i never faced any problems with LG dvd writer.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i never faced any problems with LG dvd writer.


I burn a lot of dvds(300-400 per year), in the years I had lost 3 LG and 3 Samsung drives, asus one is still kicking strong.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2012)

where do you keep this many dvd's?i rarely burn more than 4-5 dvd's in a month so can not comment on heavy usage but i don't see unusually large no. of complaints about LG dvd writers.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> where do you keep this many dvd's?i rarely burn more than 4-5 dvd's in a month so can not comment on heavy usage but i don't see unusually large no. of complaints about LG dvd writers.


In dvd folders, I download 120GB per month, plus what I get from friends, I have enough entertainment supply to last me a lifetime


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 19, 2012)

I had one LG writer from about 2 years back that burnt around 600 DVDs before dying on me. RIP  It cost me around Rs. 1200, and was paisa vasool

But the LG dvd writer i purchased after that was around Rs. 900 plus tax. The tray eject button was of poor quality; i had to press the button putting more pressure on the left part of the button than the right. It died in about 6 months

This week, i purchased the Asus DRW-24B3ST model of DVD writer on forum member Tenida's recommendation. It cost me around Rs. 1050 plus tax and the build quality is solid and very responsive. Let me see how many burns this one lasts


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2012)

i can understand burning dvd's now but before the hdd price rise it made more sense to buy a new hdd than to buy & burn dvd's.i too dl ~120gb per month(got bsnl 500 plan 1 year ago)but got a 2tb hdd which cost me less than equivalent no. of dvd's not to mention burning & verifying them & a lots of dvd folders.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i can understand burning dvd's now but before the hdd price rise it made more sense to buy a new hdd than to buy & burn dvd's.i too dl ~120gb per month(got bsnl 500 plan 1 year ago)but got a 2tb hdd which cost me less than equivalent no. of dvd's not to mention burning & verifying them & a lots of dvd folders.


I burn everything down, hdds are too unreliable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2012)

so why not use 2 hdd's(before the price rise)or are you keeping your data in dvd's only.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 19, 2012)

The problem with Hard drives is you dont know when they'll crash. I have a 160GB and a 500GB hdd and have had them for 5 and 3 years respectively without any issue. But some people have had frequent issues with their hard drives. Its just luck, bro.. For DVDs, you have to keep them out of heat and moisture, or you can kiss that data goodbye


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

So which one is the best dvd writer then .? 

I heard LG is the best , but now some of you say Asus is good . Which one to buy .?

And i actually disconnected my dvd writer from my desktop some time back , bcoz i bought a new 1tb hdd and had only 2 sata ports , one of which was already occupied by a 160GB HDD . So i disconnected the optical drive and connected my 1TB HDD to it .

A month after that i tried to connect the optical drive by disconnecting the 160gb HDD , but it wasn't reading dvd's , though it was reading some cds but no dvds .

I then tried to connect the dvd writer to my laptop via USB ( thru an internal to external SATA drive casing ) today , and used a lens cleaner cd ( with brushes & a liquid ) to try and clean the writers lens . After that , still it reads a few cds , but no dvd's .

So my question is Can a DVD writer be repaired in the market .? And does a writer has different lenses for CD's & DVD's .? Can the lens be replaced .? 

Or should i buy  a new one .? Plz help .....


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 20, 2012)

Buying a new one is a much better option. The current crop of OEM dvd writers are manufactured that way, IMO..

Its just a matter of a couple of hundred rupees. Go for the Asus one and give it a try. Or you can the LG one. Your choice, bro


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> Buying a new one is a much better option. The current crop of OEM dvd writers are manufactured that way, IMO..
> 
> Its just a matter of a couple of hundred rupees. Go for the Asus one and give it a try. Or you can the LG one. Your choice, bro



Can't the current one be repaired by replacing the lens .?

And within Asus and LG which is the best .?

Even if i hadn't use my writer much , can it get dead .?


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't have very good experience with asus dvd drives ( bought 2 on 2009 ) and both of them have detection issue and you all know the distributor - so every time I submit the drives for RMA they would return a refurbished drive which would only last for 15-30 days - I threw one drive ( I was pissed so much ) out of window after submitting it for RMA for the 4th time and got ( this was a long process ) a light scribe drive as replacement for the second drive in a special way 

BTW, how about HP DVD drives ? they cost around ~0.9-1k - anyone has experience about HP dvd drives, how good are they ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2012)

topgear said:
			
		

> BTW, how about HP DVD drives ? they cost around ~0.9-1k - anyone has experience about HP dvd drives, how good are they ?



i am using a hp dvd 1260r. Working fine


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2012)

i guess it all depends on luck.i had a sony dvd writer which burned ~500 DVD's(in 2007 when hdd prices were insane & i was dl ~40-50gb in one night ) sometimes 5-7 dvd's in a row & in the end had to replace not because of its lens but because of the open/close tray mechanism.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 20, 2012)

what whitestar_999 said 

its all a matter of luck. You cant blame it on the Made in China tag  Electronics wouldnt be the electronics we know if they were completely dependable always


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay , I heard that LG were good . I actually used 2 LG writers in 5 yrs . 

Weird that within 2 yrs of my current LG writer i burned less than 50 dvd's only . So can the lens go dead in that case too .? :O


And now many ppl recommend Asus . Is Asus really that good and even better than LG .?

One thing I'm concernerd about Asus is that Asus does not have service center so the product is RMA via distributor , where most probably we end up getting a refurbished . 

While LG has dedicated service centers which repair and in some cases replace the writer with in new one within warranty .

So which is better then Asus or LG .?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Okay , I heard that LG were good . I actually used 2 LG writers in 5 yrs .
> 
> Weird that within 2 yrs of my current LG writer i burned less than 50 dvd's only . So can the lens go dead in that case too .? :O
> 
> ...


LG OEM drives are probably not covered in warranty, cause its oem, atleast the site says so, asus drives are box pack and are under warranty.

And why I am saying that asus is good?
Look at this:
Newegg.com - CD Burners, DVD Burners


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

What about Asus service if something gets wrong within warranty .?

So do they get replaced with new ones as LG does.?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2012)

@tkin,see here:
LG GH22NP20 Support: Find Manuals & Warranty Info | LG USA


> The drives must be original *LG branded drives with the DVD Writer model number*
> GH22NP20(no OEM units).


i have bought 2 lg drives from nehru place without box & both have LG logo in front & model no. written on sticker at the bottom clearly mentioning LG electronics india.just because a drive is not in a dox does not necessarily mean it is oem.


----------



## dfcols71 (Feb 20, 2012)

hi guys can someone give some info on buying from costtocost i mean 
reliability regarding transaction and product quality. 
They seem to have good prices   i5 2500k cpu 11100 + vat


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> @tkin,see here:
> LG GH22NP20 Support: Find Manuals & Warranty Info | LG USA
> 
> i have bought 2 lg drives from nehru place without box & both have LG logo in front & model no. written on sticker at the bottom clearly mentioning LG electronics india.just because a drive is not in a dox does not necessarily mean it is oem.


Then why don't they give box? 



sasha007 said:


> What about Asus service if something gets wrong within warranty .?
> 
> So do they get replaced with new ones as LG does.?


Unless you are in kolkata, in kolkata rashi peripherals suck.

Anyway these drives always goes kaput after 1 year, beyond their warranty period, even lg or samsung ones, so no worries there.


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> Then why don't they give box?
> 
> 
> Unless you are in kolkata, in kolkata rashi peripherals suck.
> ...




goes kaput after 1 year .?  
What do u mean by that .? 

And I live in Indore , so may'be it'll be fine here . 

And how does newegg having many reviews for Asus suggest that it is the best .?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2012)

i think dealer gets different rates for LG drives in box & without box from LG itself.even newegg comments show that LG drives comes just in a bubble wrap packing with no accessory like sata cable etc.box version is higher priced because of extra costs of accessories,manual,packing etc & is more suited for window display malls/locations where users are willing to pay premium.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> goes kaput after 1 year .?
> What do u mean by that .?
> 
> And I live in Indore , so may'be it'll be fine here .
> ...


Really? You want me to explain that? These are user reviews.

Better Product = More happy users = More good review(like the legendary E8400), while faulty products are voted down to oblivion, new egg user reviews are best way to judge the quality of a hardware, has never failed me.


Well, today's dvd burners use cheap components, they don't last long, but even if they do break down, that'll happen only after 1 year atleast, that is when your warranty runs out 



whitestar_999 said:


> i think dealer gets different rates for LG drives in box & without box from LG itself.even newegg comments show that LG drives comes just in a bubble wrap packing with no accessory like sata cable etc.box version is higher priced because of extra costs of accessories,manual,packing etc & is more suited for window display malls/locations where users are willing to pay premium.


Most probably.


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i am using a hp dvd 1260r. Working fine



thanks buddy for the info 

@ *sasha007* - service provider of Asus and Sony DVD drives is same - so if you think you can deal with them get Asus or Sony dvd drive or else you can opt for HP dvd drives like jas


----------



## Revolution (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> And why I am saying that asus is good?
> Look at this:
> Newegg.com - CD Burners, DVD Burners



Do u think these are same Asus as India ?
I mean all these Asus(available in India and USA) are manufactured at same factory ?
Hardly saw any product with same model no available at both India and USA at same time.....


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Do u think these are same Asus as India ?
> I mean all these Asus(available in India and USA) are manufactured at same factory ?
> Hardly saw any product with same model no available at both India and USA at same time.....


Made at same factory, all electronics are made in china, same OEM.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2012)

Lenovo Portable DVD Writer @ Rs. 2090
*Iomega Portable DVD Writer @ Rs. 1920
Buffalo Portable DVD Writer @ Rs. 1997*
Samsung Portable DVD Writer @ Rs. 1950
LG Portable DVD Writer @ 1950
Transcend Portable DVD Writer @ Rs. 1850


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay . Is there any limitation on how efficiently the drive can read scratched discs .?

Like Sony drives are said not to be able to read certain types of discs . And LG drives are known to read almost all types of discs and even scratched discs . Are Asus drives also that good in reading discs especially poor and scratched ones .?

Plz reply ...

Where can i get Asus DRW-24B3ST for the cheapest online .?

It is 1126 on flipkart . Plz suggest ...


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 23, 2012)

^^Get the Asus drive


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Okay . Is there any limitation on how efficiently the drive can read scratched discs .?
> 
> Like Sony drives are said not to be able to read certain types of discs . And LG drives are known to read almost all types of discs and even scratched discs . Are Asus drives also that good in reading discs especially poor and scratched ones .?
> 
> ...


1126/- is a good price, get it.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 23, 2012)

@sasha007- Get Asus DRW-24B3ST eyes closed.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2012)

4GB DDR3 ram price can be available now under Rs. 1.1l - Rs. 1075 / 1050 to be precise for corsair/transcend Value series DDR3 1333 Mhz


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 28, 2012)

Do motherboards come inbuilt with processors or do we have to install processor afterwards .? 

The slots that motherboards have , can they house any processor .?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 28, 2012)

^ usually not except atom processors. 
The only place to install a processor in a motherborad is the square socket given on it.

Do some googling it will clear your idea.

also refer to *this*


----------



## dfcols71 (Feb 28, 2012)

is this seller for real
i5 2500k for 11420
Intel Core i5-2500K 6MB 3.30GHz Processor - Gadget Buy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2012)

price of i5 2500k is ~11000 in delhi,nehru place so pricewise it does not seem suspicious.anyway it is better to buy from more known & trusted sites but online prices are usually ~1000 more for this processor.


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Do motherboards come inbuilt with processors or do we have to install processor afterwards .?
> 
> The slots that motherboards have , can they house any processor .?



^^ it all depends upon the platform 

as avichandana said Intel Atom is the cheapest mobo+cpu platform you can get at around ~3.5k-4.5k but their power consumption and performance is low.

Currently the best performing mobo+cpu platform is AMD Fusion - the price is around ~7.5k but the performance is far more better 

If you want to get mobo and cpu separately then from AMD you have Socket AM3+ mobos ( based on 900 and 800 Series chipset mostly ) - you have to use a AM3+ cpu like FX4100 or any higher priced cpu but this mobos are also backward compatible with AM3 cpus. You can also look at AMD Llano desktop platform socket FM1 socket based mobos ( based on A75/ A55 chipset ) and a compatible APU like A4 - 3400 or A8-3850 

From Intel Side you can get a LGA 1155 mobo ( based on H61/H67/P67/Z68 chipset mostly ) and a compatible cpu like core i3 2100 or core i7 2600K or a LGA 2011 based X79 chipset based mobo and a compatible cpu like i7-3930K.


----------



## dfcols71 (Feb 29, 2012)

newegg and amazon are available in china
ÐÂµ°ÖÐ¹ú - È«ÇòÁìÏÈµÄÍøÉÏ¹ºÎïÉÌ³Ç-ÊÖ»ú¡¢µçÄÔ¡¢ÊýÂë¡¢¼Òµç¡¢·þ×°¡¢»¯×±Æ·¡¢¼Ò¾Ó¡¢Ê³Æ·µÈ£¬ÕýÆ·µÍ¼Û£¬»õµ½¸¶¿î¡£
??? Z.cn?????????????????????????????????????
also how can we know we are getting reliable intel product
some suppliers are selling i5 2500k for 80-100 $ for 10 pieces like this one
Intel Core I5 2500K CPU - China Cpu,Intel Cpu,Processor in CPU


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> newegg and amazon are available in china
> ÐÂµ°ÖÐ¹ú - È«ÇòÁìÏÈµÄÍøÉÏ¹ºÎïÉÌ³Ç-ÊÖ»ú¡¢µçÄÔ¡¢ÊýÂë¡¢¼Òµç¡¢·þ×°¡¢»¯×±Æ·¡¢¼Ò¾Ó¡¢Ê³Æ·µÈ£¬ÕýÆ·µÍ¼Û£¬»õµ½¸¶¿î¡£
> ??? Z.cn?????????????????????????????????????
> also how can we know we are getting reliable intel product
> ...


CPU cannot be faked, unless you end up with a piece of plastic/metal in the box that is, its not like a duplicate phone or anything, its not possible to construct a duplicate CPU that will even pass the POST.

New egg and amazon china is real, all their products are real as well.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 29, 2012)

Link: Intel Core I7 990x Processor - China Cpu,Intel Cpu,Processor in CPU

^^^If this is true then i would buy 10 of these^^^
LoL  xD
Bad site for reference...!


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

200$ for 990x? I'll have 2 please, one to power my Toaster(overclocked toast) and one for my AC(alaska FTW).


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

Asus VW227D @ 6.2k - cheapest HD LCD monitor


----------



## Revolution (Mar 1, 2012)

Any review on this LCD ?
Worst thing is Rashi gonna handle RMA.....


----------



## Cilus (Mar 1, 2012)

Asus LCD is handled by separate section of Rashi and they are quite good. I used to have one and faced the RMA service. It's good.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> Asus VW227D @ 6.2k - cheapest HD LCD monitor



Buddy i don't think its a good buy considering lack of necessary inputs.
It does not have DVI or HDMI ports but only sports a D-SUB (VGA) port.

So it won't carry digital signals and signals has to be converted to analog by
the RAMDAC of display adaptor.


----------



## Brazen (Mar 2, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> price of i5 2500k is ~11000 in delhi,nehru place so pricewise it does not seem suspicious.anyway it is better to buy from more known & trusted sites but online prices are usually ~1000 more for this processor.



i5 2500K @ 11000  where? where ? SMC Delhi Nehru place is selling it at 13250 INR.

Can you please provide me the name/address/site/details of some reputed shop who are selling i5 2500K at  ~11000 INR. 

will order asap if i am getting such deal


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 2, 2012)

go to this site but you have to go to delhi to purchase
NehruPlaceOnline.com
*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...sg=AFQjCNHJbyXqc3fdjg8HLFrp08Cb6cG6OQ&cad=rja


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2012)

Its 12500 in flipkart and is in stock.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2012)

smc prices usually are a bit higher than computer empire & cost2cost in nehru place.always check these 2 places first then only try smc.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Asus LCD is handled by separate section of Rashi and they are quite good. I used to have one and faced the RMA service. It's good.



you RMA-ed it where ?? On site or carry in ??



vickybat said:


> Buddy i don't think its a good buy considering lack of necessary inputs.
> It does not have DVI or HDMI ports but only sports a D-SUB (VGA) port.
> 
> So it won't carry digital signals and signals has to be converted to analog by
> the RAMDAC of display adaptor.



The most attractive point of this LCD monitor is it's price - there's no other full HD monitor at this price and this is the reason it will be attractive to many - the image quality is good and along with 3 yrs. warranty this is a good deal IMO.

Granted that DVI or HDMI input is missing but using a VGA cable even at Full HD resolution you won't notice any major difference in image quality and most cheap monitors don't have HDMI input and comes without DVI cable for which one needs to spend 350 bucks. 

So with this monitor one will get what he has paid for  - decent quality picture, Full HD screen with no other extra features added - so overall this a good Full HD monitor for the masses  but if anyone ready to spend 800/1000 bucks or even more there's plenty of better options are available.

BTW, *AMD A8-3870K* is now available *at 7.8k*


----------



## Revolution (Mar 3, 2012)

@topgear

Hey,only Dell provide On site warranty or all other too ?
A list would be great.
Did u read any review on that Asus LCD ?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sapphire HD 6770 1GB DDR5 for 6.3k:
Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card 
Is it a good one? Its has just 775MHz Clock Speed. Can it be OCed?


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

Also consider this:-

Buy Gigabyte Radeon HD 6770 Graphic card in Mumbai India


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2012)

*@ Saswat*

*
GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD Graphic Cards*

Consider the above. Its good imo.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2012)

Some good Deals on Nvidia GPU 

N560GTX-Ti-M2D1GD5/OC ( dual fan ) @ 13.5k

Now Some good Deals on AMD GPUs 

R6850-PM2D1GD5 @ 8.4k
GIGABYTE GV-R677D5-1GD @ 6.15k
Asus HD7950 3GB GDDR5 (HD7950-*DC2T*-3GD5) @ 29k


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *@ Saswat*
> 
> *
> GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD Graphic Cards*
> ...



But is HD 7750 better than HD 6770? 
What about GTX-550Ti?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 7, 2012)

BTW, Gigabyte India said they got nothing to do with GPU division. But they speculated that Prime must have had some ties with gigabyte gpu in taiwan or somewhere else. Not surprising, that's how prime brought in NZXT, G Skills, mushkins and maybe silverstone(?).


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2012)

Then you mean Gigabyte Service Centre i.e Accel Frontline wont be selling GPUs!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 7, 2012)

That I dont know. Why not ask Prime ABGB.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 7, 2012)

This is really confusing...I'm planning to buy a HD 7750 for my bro and has chosen the Gigabyte model at 6.2K (from SMC). If warranty is only going to provided by the respective sellers and not by the local service center then that is a genuine problem.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup. Me too thinking that. 
Can anyone confirm it with Prime ABGB and Accel Frontline!!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 7, 2012)

*NZXT Phantom Cabinet @6.1k at Primeabgb.*


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 7, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *NZXT Phantom Cabinet @6.1k at Primeabgb.*



This is 410. I didn't liked the pricing.


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

can anyone tell where corsair carbide 500R is available and at what price ??


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> can anyone tell where corsair carbide 500R is available and at what price ??



I searched but didn't find a single store link, even on ebay there is only imported one that costs 20K. Have anyone bought Carbide 500R in TDF?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 8, 2012)

Well a friend checked it out in Prime ABGB but didn't buy it because for the price it was not really worth it. Its somewhere around the price of 600T.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

SSD Per-GB Cost to Fall Below $1 in Second Half of 2012 - Market Observers - X-bit labs


Hope local market will reflect the same.


----------



## d3p (Mar 8, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> I searched but didn't find a single store link, even on ebay there is only imported one that costs 20K. Have anyone bought Carbide 500R in TDF?



I got a Corsair carbide 500R for my friend, but not in india. Its from germany, cost almost 90euros.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 8, 2012)

can someone please confirm if *this* is a god buy @ 4900/- INR [shipped] ??


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ unfortunately yes, thats the cheapest price for it, although all of these come with 1 year warranty


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 8, 2012)

^^thanks for a rapid reply tkin !!

here's the 1tb HDD [have 10% discount coupon] the listing says 03 yrs warranty...I'll confirm with seller..anything else I need to know or any other HDD to go for even if its ± 500/- ??

this HDD in discussion is 7200 rpm/32 mb/3.0 gbps interface -- is this OK or should one get better specs keeping future in mind ??

*****SELLER JUST CONFIRMED ITS 03 YR MANUFACTURER WARRANTY*****


Shall I go ahead with the purchase ???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2012)

what future?no 7200 rpm drive can even fully utilize sata 1(1.5gbps) let alone sata 2(3gbps) & forget about sata3(6gbps).future specs only matters when buying SSD.this is older model seagate barracuda 7200.12 series which had 3 yrs warranty.newer 6gbps models have 1 yr warranty.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 8, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> what future?no 7200 rpm drive can even fully utilize sata 1(1.5gbps) let alone sata 2(3gbps) & forget about sata3(6gbps).future specs only matters when buying SSD.this is older model seagate barracuda 7200.12 series which had 3 yrs warranty.newer 6gbps models have 1 yr warranty.



So shall I get it then ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2012)

why not?a 3yr warranty against 1 yr on newer models & with almost same speeds(both can not even fully use sata 1 100% so sata 3 newer drive feature is useless).however seagate warranty starts from the date of selling by the seagate distributor i think.it means that if the ebay seller is a person who bought it from an authorized seagate distributor/dealer then 3yr warranty starts from that date & not the date on which he sells you.check this with the ebay seller or better ask him the serial no. then you can enter that serial no. & model no. in seagate warranty verification link to check if the disk has already been sold by a dealer(will show warranty expire date)or not(will not show anything).


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks man...this has surely helped a great deal..thank you again for your time and effort


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> I searched but didn't find a single store link, even on ebay there is only imported one that costs 20K. Have anyone bought Carbide 500R in TDF?



^^ same here.



The Sorcerer said:


> Well a friend checked it out in Prime ABGB but didn't buy it because *for the price it was not really worth it*. Its somewhere around the price of 600T.



^^ Rightly said.



d3p said:


> I got a Corsair carbide 500R for my friend, but not in india. Its from germany, cost almost 90euros.



^^ 1k cheaper than newegg price 



Skud said:


> SSD Per-GB Cost to Fall Below $1 in Second Half of 2012 - Market Observers - X-bit labs
> 
> Hope local market will reflect the same.



^^ that's really good but even then HDD is and will be still the cheapest mass storage device but with 1/2yr warranty how many will consider it as a good and reliable solution for their data ?? - with SSD price coming that much cheap it will make room in most pcs at-least as a boot drive for sure.


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

Kingston SSDNow V100 128 GB is already 8480/- at Flipkart.


----------



## d3p (Mar 9, 2012)

Corsair Carbide 500R at 94Euros - *<Link>*

Price has increased a bit, but not much i guess.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2012)

Kingston 64GB SSDNow V100 Series SV100S2/64G 2.5" SATA II @ 4.5k - a good VFM boot drive replacement IMO


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 13, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/wDdhi.jpg​


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2012)

AMD A6-3670K @ 6.5k

AMD FX8120 @ 10.6k


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> AMD A6-3670K @ 6.5k
> 
> AMD FX8120 @ 10.6k



Where is the first one available?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 13, 2012)

*MSI Z77A-GD65 "Ivy Bridge" Motherboard Unboxing*
[YOUTUBE]A8Yx9dRw8DY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> Where is the first one available?



both are from smc international


----------



## linuxman (Mar 15, 2012)

Mr. Officer said:


> can someone please confirm if *this* is a god buy @ 4900/- INR [shipped] ??



It says Rs.5299.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 15, 2012)

linuxman said:


> It says Rs.5299.



[I used a 10% discount coupon] *before paying for HDD I asked seller about 03 yr warranty and he confirmed it BUT just after I paid for it the seller sent me an email and gave crap reasons and said warranty will expire in Nov 2013 and not 03 yrs so I've cancelled the order.*


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 15, 2012)

PROCESSOR - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
Friends see the price of A6 3650


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ it was there from Nov 2011 ( they said the APU was not available that time ) - when I asked about this a month back they said the price is 5.9k - look at the price of FX-8120 there Rs. 12740 but current price is around ~10.6k - MX-518 is still on their website but it's not available on the shop anymore - G400 is available though but it's not listed.

so the reason is obvious - they are just too lazy to update the website


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 16, 2012)

I've won a bid for *1 TB WD caviar black*  with a 5% discount coupon the landing cost will be 4845/- *[this's a RMA'ed item and warranty expires in Sep 2013]*

Can someone please confirm if it's a good buy ??


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

New ones with 64MB cache and 5 year warranty come at around 7k. You are getting one with 32MB cache and 1.5 year warranty. I would say it's a OKish deal. Nothing outstanding.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 16, 2012)

^^other 1 tb HDD's floating in the market for 4.8k - 5.2k are 32mb/7200 rpm/3 mbps with 01 yr warranty...what do you reckon I should do ??


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

As I have already said, it's a OK deal. Less than 5k for a Black drive looks good, if you don't look at the warranty.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ok, have asked the seller for serial no. etc. now waiting for him to respond.


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 17, 2012)

Should.'t these prices be less now? The new budget's come out. .


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 17, 2012)

The prices will increase by 2%


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2012)

as of now desktop Internal drives are still overpriced and has only 1 or 2 yrs warranty but so it would be just great if anyone wants to buy an 3.5 inch external hdd with 3 years warranty and less price 

For Example Seagate 1TB drive costs 5.2k now but 1TB seagate Expansion drive costs only 4.95k - so if anyone interested can just remove the drive from the enclosure and use it and they are getting the USB 2.0 enclouser along with it as a free gift  The external drive may have less rpm but with lower price and longer warranty they are still worthy as a storage drive IMO.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a Seagate Expansion 500GB and it shows that it has 7200rpm


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 18, 2012)

Increase by 2 %!? Damn.

Can anyone give an updated price list as of this week or month in bangalore? Some websites are giving the wrong info. And different too every time.;-(


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2012)

sunny10 said:


> I have a Seagate Expansion 500GB and it shows that it has 7200rpm



thanks for the info ... so buying a external hdd makes even more sense than a internal one at this time


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tried many softwares and each one reports it as an 7200 rpm drive


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 19, 2012)

Mr. Officer said:


> I've won a bid for *1 TB WD caviar black*  with a 5% discount coupon the landing cost will be 4845/- *[this's a RMA'ed item and warranty expires in Sep 2013]*
> 
> Can someone please confirm if it's a good buy ??





Mr. Officer said:


> ^^ok, have asked the seller for serial no. etc. now waiting for him to respond.




seller doesnt want to share the serial and model no., I'm going to let go of this offer.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 19, 2012)

Mr. Officer said:


> seller doesnt want to share the serial and model no., I'm going to let go of this offer.



Makes sense.


----------



## smltngs (Mar 20, 2012)

I want to buy a cheap cpu cooler for my 965 phenom since its fan noise is unbearable. Flipkart has CM TX3 for 1300/-. I would like to know if its worth it.Is the price correct for this cooler. Will there be significant temp difference from my stock cooler.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

Get CM Hyper 212 Evo, price should be around 2k. Much better than TX3.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2012)

get the Hyper 212 Evo as suggested by Skud but don't OC the cpu much untill you get a more powerful PSU


----------



## smltngs (Mar 20, 2012)

My primary concern is fan noise and temp. I am not going to overclock. Is Evo worth at 2.2k.


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2012)

I saw a Seagate Barracuda Model with 1TB 64MB Cache, 7200 RPM & SATA III 6GBPS at a unbelievable price of 5.8k in S.P road few days back.

I Guess the specs looks similar to WD Cavair Black 1TB with less pricings.

Not sure of the performance though, but atm this might be a good buy.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

smltngs said:


> My primary concern is fan noise and temp. I am not going to overclock. Is Evo worth at 2.2k.




Fan noise and temp are inversely proportional. At defaults, Evo is a good choice.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

d3p said:


> I saw a Seagate Barracuda Model with 1TB 64MB Cache, 7200 RPM & SATA III 6GBPS at a unbelievable price of 5.8k in S.P road few days back.
> 
> I Guess the specs looks similar to WD Cavair Black 1TB with less pricings.
> 
> Not sure of the performance though, but atm this might be a good buy.



WD Black series HDD is pricey ( 1TB costs 7k ) because they have dual processor technology - the deal you got on the seagate 1TB HDD is great - usually HDDs with 32MB cache ( with all the othr specs same ) costs that much.

But the most important thing is Seagate offers only 1 year warranty on OEM drives now and WD Black series comes with 5 years warranty - so paying that extra much really worth the price premium


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 22, 2012)

i think you paid more for the hard disk much cheaper in flipkart,itwares and delta
5200-5400


----------



## d3p (Mar 22, 2012)

*@TG: *Seagate & WD has decreased their warranty policies from 3yrs to 1yr atm. My New RMA-ed WD Black has 1yr warranty.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2012)

When did you purchase it ?

Check here WD HDD warranty policy :
WD Support / Warranty Services / End User / Worldwide Warranty Policy and Limitations


----------



## unkal_sam (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey, i wanted to buy the Sapphire HD 6750 512MB DDR5. What is the current price of this card in mumbai? My first choice was a 6670 but i figured there might be a price drop in the 6750 with the release of the 7xxx series. Also i have a generic 550W PSU, so will it suffice or should i stick with the 6670. I would be playing at 1366 x 768 on a Phenom II 960T with 4GB RAM


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2012)

d3p said:


> *@TG: *Seagate & WD has decreased their warranty policies from 3yrs to 1yr atm. My New RMA-ed WD Black has 1yr warranty.


No, all WD blacks have 5yrs warranty,, even now.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

AMD Athlon II X4 641 2.8GHz Processor (AD641XWNGXBOX) @ 5.2k

This socket FM1 CPU is based on Llano 32nm architecture but lacks an integrated GPU. Performs a little better than higher priced A6-3650 APU. As Athlon II and Phenom II are vanishing from market this can be considered as an alternative for people who wants to get a low cost quad core AMD combo with a powerful ( better performer than integrated gpus in APU ) discrete gfx card.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> No, all WD blacks have 5yrs warranty,, even now.



All or only Black Series got 5 Years ?
No one gonna buy Seagate if WD gives more warranty.....


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2012)

Revolution said:


> All or only Black Series got 5 Years ?
> No one gonna buy Seagate if WD gives more warranty.....


Only blacks, they cost more also, apart from that normal wd drives come with 2 yrs warranty, while seagate gives 1 yrs.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 25, 2012)

Revolution said:


> All or only Black Series got 5 Years ?
> No one gonna buy Seagate if WD gives more warranty.....



Older black series, not the newer one which have 3 years of warranty.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ it's still 5 years on WD Black series HDDs :
WD Support / Warranty Services / End User / Worldwide Warranty Policy and Limitations


----------



## Sking (Mar 27, 2012)

Motherboard =  Gigabyte H61M-S2P-B3
Display = dell 20" led 
Ups = numeric 600watt
psu = Zebronics 500W 
cpu = i5 2500
hdd = 750gb seagate barracuada sata 7200 rpm 
Corsair ram = 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz 
cabinet = Zebronics Mid Range
os = 64 bit home premium win 7
gpu = gtx 560ti or gtx 550ti
optical drive = samsung

is it good for 45k budget?????


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2012)

create a separate thread in here :
PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum

by filling this up :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## Sking (Mar 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> create a separate thread in here :
> PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum
> 
> by filling this up :
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



topgear,i hav done it plz help me with it.


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2012)

Corsair Carbide 500R is finally with Primeabgb for 6.5k...

Link : Buy Corsair Carbide Series 500R Mid-Tower Case in Mumbai India


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 28, 2012)

Sking said:


> Motherboard =  Gigabyte H61M-S2P-B3
> Display = dell 20" led
> Ups = numeric 600watt
> psu = Zebronics 500W
> ...



PSu will blow off after pairing it with GTX550ti/560ti.


----------



## Sking (Mar 28, 2012)

so will 600 watt b enough???


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 28, 2012)

Sking said:


> so will 600 watt b enough???



Not any 600Watt, but a good quality 600Watt PSU.


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

Seasonic SII 620W or Corsair GS600.


----------



## Sking (Mar 28, 2012)

ok,thnx.
I need 1080p 19" led
suggest any with price.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2012)

@sking 19" dont come at 1080p , but support something like 1440x900 or 1680x1050 OR 1366x768.

If you want 1080p res. get Benq G2222HDL @7.5k


----------



## Sking (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks......


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2012)

d3p said:


> Corsair Carbide 500R is finally with Primeabgb for 6.5k...
> 
> Link : Buy Corsair Carbide Series 500R Mid-Tower Case in Mumbai India



great find  ... thanks for this.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 29, 2012)

OK guys i am looking for help to decide on a notebook cooler some reputed brand great performance and decent cooling.

the lappy is the executive thinkpad desktop replacement and its reaching 92degrees Celsius and over.

so i am confused wether to go for 2 fan cooler or something totally different.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 29, 2012)

corsair carbide 500r much cheaper in flipkart 6900
ithink prime has 650 courier charges


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

Beware of Form 50, road permits etc. if you purchase from Prime.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

if we get it from FlipKart we ( the buyers from WB ) don't have to face the hassle of From 50 ??


----------



## Revolution (Mar 30, 2012)

Corsair cases r expensive compare to other like CM Cases in India.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> if we get it from FlipKart we ( the buyers from WB ) don't have to face the hassle of From 50 ??



I donot think so. All you have to do is pay the bill afaik


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 31, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/IlICy.jpg

The stripped down bare-naked whoopsy-doo version of CM 690II Plus


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I donot think so. All you have to do is pay the bill afaik



That's comforting


----------



## Revolution (Mar 31, 2012)

What bill ?
And how much for the bill ?.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2012)

Revolution said:


> What bill ?
> And how much for the bill ?.....



No you got me wrong. If you pick cash on delivery, a printed bill is inside pack. The price on bill is exact as mentioned on their website. Noting else


----------



## Skud (Mar 31, 2012)

DTDC generally doesn't need Form 50 etc. separately afaik.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2012)

^^ so flipkart ships to WB now ??


----------



## tkin (Apr 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ so flipkart ships to WB now ??


Always did, bought blank dvds from them, friend bought mobile, graphics card etc.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> corsair carbide 500r much cheaper in flipkart 6900
> ithink prime has 650 courier charges



Available locally @Chandni if I'm not mistaken.

 price drop! Flipkart: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL): Ram

@2K, used to be @3.4K 

Out of stock.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2012)

tkin said:


> Always did, bought blank dvds from them, friend bought mobile, graphics card etc.



great ... thanks for confirmation


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ I've purchased ~35 books from flipkart including boxed sets, regularly, almost one in 2 weeks in average. So, almost from the very beginning, they are delivering in WB without any glitch.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ thanks for the info .. but somewhere I read that ( 5-6 months ago ) they are not shipping to WB anymore and that made me confused ... anyway, nice to know they are shipping products to WB .. will order some stuff from there shortly


----------



## Revolution (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone bought any bigger item like PC Case recently from Flipkart ?
Bought a MicroSD card 6 months ago using COD and got delivered by Bluedart in 6 days.
But,no idea idea about big thing and present days.
They need Form 50 for WB ?


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 2, 2012)

Flipkart don't need form 50.


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2012)

d3p said:


> Corsair Carbide 500R is finally with Primeabgb for 6.5k...
> 
> Link : Buy Corsair Carbide Series 500R Mid-Tower Case in Mumbai India



Corsair Carbide also available at SMC - 6k


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 4, 2012)

i dont see them there cc500r, by the way how about new configs with the ivy cpus and 77 series motherboards in mind most online shopping sites are limiting stock of z 68 motherboards and flipkart has already put up z 77 series motherboards


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

Sapphire HD7750 @ 6.5k ( credit goes to _Souro_Ray_ for finding this )

HD7870 Twin Frozr II OC 2GB @ 22.1k ( credit goes to _Cilus_ for finding this )

MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2012)

@TG: Finally the HD 7870 is here.....price is justified till nvidia announces the next GKxxx.



dfcols71 said:


> i dont see them there cc500r, by the way how about new configs with the ivy cpus and 77 series motherboards in mind most online shopping sites are limiting stock of z 68 motherboards and flipkart has already put up z 77 series motherboards



Here goes the link : Corsair Carbide 500R Case


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 5, 2012)

No 7850?
And price is 7870 is a *little* bit high. 20K would have been good. Although not much GTX680s here and it does make sense.


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> And price is 7870 is a *little* bit high. 20K would have been good. Although not much GTX680s here and it does make sense.



How much difference does it make from 20k to 22k ??? 
The person who is really intending to buy 7870 atm have no options as well as he will never bother whether its 20k or 22k.

On top, this is the first card from 7870 campaign from MSI. Lets wait for others like XFX & Sapphire to release their own Cards. For sure it will fall in the same catagory.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

You guys are forgetting its an OCed model. 

Stock models will be lesser and closer to 20k, if not lower.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 5, 2012)

@ALL: Creazy flipkart deal is back. This time 16GB 1600MHz CL10 RAM @1632/-  

Flipkart: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 16 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL): Ram

Original price: $120.
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231489


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

What's going on?


----------



## aby geek (Apr 5, 2012)

^^appears to be a typo but if its true may be coz its dual channle 2x8 gb kit
and also isnt the latency too high.

definitely u would want to know the reason why its so cheap.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

10 years warranty too!!!

Why they are not giving similar deals on graphics card. 7970 for 50% of present cost, anyone???


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 5, 2012)

could be refurbished item


----------



## aby geek (Apr 5, 2012)

it says it cover manu defect so maybe its a faulty dual channle kit wch they are reselling wth huge warranty.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> What's going on?



Whatever I've ordered two. The previous 8GB kit which I've ordered @2K was original. Tested them. Flawless kit. Went over to Tirutaphi to check the serials, and that kit is imported by them. New kit.
Order it. 
If you don't need later sell them for 7K per kit. lol



aby geek said:


> it says it cover manu defect so maybe its a faulty dual channle kit wch they are reselling wth huge warranty.



General term of warranty. 

May be old stock clearance.

For me: 





> Expected Delivery: By Apr 12, 2012


----------



## aby geek (Apr 5, 2012)

sent them a mail to confirm the price if its a typo or not lets see if they confirm it.

so would u suggest ordering two of these? i mean can the two kits used together be used as quad chanle setup or not?

and about latency isnt it on a high side?

aah so the price is true coz u bought it nice congos


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 5, 2012)

8GB single module ripjawsX is goos @ CL10. CL9 is only available at RipjawsZ.
I can confirm this is not a typo. Cause, I've called them regarding this matter before ordering.

I've to pay 3264/- for 2 of those kits in COD mode.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 5, 2012)

thts nice 32 gb ram for 3200 is heaven man thank the one above for it.

but i dnt understand this here 
Flipkart: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL): Ram


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 5, 2012)

Me neither.

I've to say there is a wtf look in the pricing.

Guys, call them and confirm. 
They recognize my number, so I can't call them again & again.


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2012)

^^ it's out of stock now


----------



## aby geek (Apr 6, 2012)

nooo its fin aww it hurts .
i dnt have acess to the link u posted tg  - 
Ans. it's moved now.


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok guys, cool down, the orders of 16gb ram have been cancelled. 

Talk about missed opportunities.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

one suggestion / question..
what about ram and harddisk price update??
or if it is on this forum please link it...


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bought these three from Ashirwaad Computers, SP Rd, Bangalore..
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 9800
ASUS M5A88 - M @ 5600
Corsair Vengeance 4 GB DDR3 @ 1550.

Was searching for x6 1090t + M5A97 but could not find it...


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

^^ Congrats  

BTW, the mobo price is 400 bucks cheaper on delta peripherals.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2012)

aby geek said:


> nooo its fin aww it hurts .
> i dnt have acess to the link u posted tg  -



here's the correct link 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/155213-flipkart-feeback-discussion.html

*/Mod Note/*

@ *all* -_*from now on post all of yours Flipkart related any new deals or news or findings on there.*_


----------



## vickybat (Apr 8, 2012)

Budget Z77 boards are here and asus is really into the party:

*ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard @ 8.2k*

Isn't the pricing really sweet guys even though this one sports m-atx form factor?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

The 7 series chipset is shaping up to be nice. Ivy Bridge around the corner. Trinity arriving to spice things up for the gamers.

Interesting times indeed

BTW

Just recovered from Chicken Pox


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Budget Z77 boards are here and asus is really into the party:
> 
> *ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard @ 8.2k*
> 
> Isn't the pricing really sweet guys even though this one sports m-atx form factor?



Really nice pricing. Seems IB is gonna be cheper than SB.



comp@ddict said:


> The 7 series chipset is shaping up to be nice. Ivy Bridge around the corner. Trinity arriving to spice things up for the gamers.
> 
> Interesting times indeed
> 
> ...



Great news. Get full recovery soon.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Budget Z77 boards are here and asus is really into the party:
> 
> *ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard @ 8.2k*
> 
> Isn't the pricing really sweet guys even though this one sports m-atx form factor?



Biostar/Gigabyte/Jetway/Asrock will release  some Z77 mobo around ~7k price tag for sure and if they still continues to manufacture Z68 mobos we will see some Z68 costing around ~5-6k - great time ahead for the people who own or going to buy SB and IVB cpus


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 9, 2012)

And they have increased price to 10.2K.
8.2K was a little bit overpriced for this board.
Remember, this board is not a good overclocker due to its lack of power phases.



topgear said:


> Biostar/Gigabyte/Jetway/Asrock will release  some Z77 mobo around ~7k price tag for sure and if they still continues to manufacture Z68 mobos we will see some Z68 costing around ~5-6k - great time ahead for the people who own or going to buy SB and IVB cpus



I don't think Z68 boards will be available for too long here in India. :-/
At max 2-3 more months.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 9, 2012)

for those who are paranoid  about bios updates they should stick to SB?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

harddisk price update wanted..
also ram..
please...

and which is the smart buy ?? wd or seagate


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ WD is a smarter buy as it has (1yr) more warranty than seagate.

500GB HDD costs around 4.2k. 
4GB DDR3 Corsair Value RAM costs around 1.2k.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks...

most of the linkbacks down there | have died..
                                             v


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> most of the linkbacks down there | have died..
> v



which link?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

how much will this cost :
Intel® Desktop Board DH67CL

and is this a smart buy??

the linkbacks..
scroll down buddy..

and is the ivy gonna be cheaper than snb ????


if yes than i'm waitn for another 2 months for that..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 9, 2012)

Check here - Intel DH67CL

It's a great VFM board but I suggest you wait for the new H77 based boards.

Each and every SNB will have an IVB successor and it'll be of almost the same price. Don't expect it to be cheaper.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

VFM for ??

and whats the diff btwn 
Intel DH67BL and Intel DH67CL

just the pci slots or more ??

i mean there is no price difference.. but the one you suggested has 3 pci slots..
and bl one has got just one..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 9, 2012)

*V*alue *F*or *M*oney.

CL is full ATX and BL is micro-ATX.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> *V*alue *F*or *M*oney.
> 
> CL is full ATX and BL is micro-ATX.



i mean which one is better ?
which one performs well ??


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 9, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> which one performs well ??



Both are same, only diff. is form factor due to the PCI slots.. Get whichever is cheaper..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks buddy.....


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you guys have not noticed this on the previous page :

*/Mod Note/*

@ *all* -_*from now on post all of yours Flipkart related any new deals or news or findings on here.*_

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/155213-flipkart-feeback-discussion.html

*/Mod Edit/*
all of the Flipkart and Tagan PSU related posts moved on the Flipkart Discussion thread ( see the above link)


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, i didnt notice it.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Congrats
> 
> BTW, the mobo price is 400 bucks cheaper on delta peripherals.



Thanks buddy . Actually I stay in Bangalore, so I went for SP Road for god deals... its like GC avenue in Kolkata.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the info


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 13, 2012)

*hey guys.... price update
brought the following new config from roopam yesterday*

P8Z77 M PrO - 12,400rs
Intel I5 2500K - 12,500rs
Corsair Xms 1600 4GB- 1450rs
1TB Seagate baracuda 7200rpms - 5500Rs
VIP 500watts SMPS- 2200rs
Coolermaster Elite 311 Plus - 2300Rs
ATI radeon 6850 - 9500Rs



Hope its HELPFULL guys...
Cheers...


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

Why that SMPS?


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 13, 2012)

had to get one under 2.5K coz i had exceeded my budget..unfortunatly

other good brands were pretty too much


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 13, 2012)

the case came with how many accessories ?

i mean what were the accesories ??


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 13, 2012)

mikeyaxe said:


> *hey guys.... price update
> brought the following new config from roopam yesterday*
> 
> P8Z77 M PrO - 12,400rs
> ...



Congrats, but frankly it bad config. Waste of money in a mid-range motherboard whose capabilities can't be utilized with the processor, and even worse PSU.
I think you haven't made any suggestion thread here. 

You could have gone with P67 board.
P.S. use that graphics card and/or overclock your CPU at your own risk.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 13, 2012)

@mikeyaxe : please tellme what you got with the case..
it'll help a lot..


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

mikeyaxe said:


> had to get one under 2.5K coz i had exceeded my budget..unfortunatly
> 
> other good brands were pretty too much



for a under 2.5k PSu you should have considered FSp Saga II 500 / Corsair CX430v2 or Corsair VS450.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ Availability might have been an issue.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ true that Corsair VS450 is not readily available everywhere but a little more amp rating on +12v rail and cheap price makes it a good deal - it's available on 2 online shops right now 

Buy Corsair Builder Series VS 450 Power Supply in Mumbai India

CORSAIR VS450 450W Builder Series Power Supply


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 14, 2012)

which psu should you suggest for i5 2400 config..
with h61 / h67 mobo , 1 hdd , not more than 3 usb connected at a time, no graphics card.??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 14, 2012)

FSP Saga II 500W or Cosair 430W


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks..

both are equivalent ??

i mean which one is more future proof..


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

Corsair CX430v2 is better obviously


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 15, 2012)

k..
thanks..


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 15, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> which psu should you suggest for i5 2400 config..
> with h61 / h67 mobo , 1 hdd , not more than 3 usb connected at a time, no graphics card.??



Buy H67 motherboard with i5-2400 like Intel DH67CL. Don't pair 2400 with any H61 board.
PSU: Corsair CX430V2 or Corsair CX500V2.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Don't pair 2400 with any H61 board.



Why so?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Buy H67 motherboard with i5-2400 like Intel DH67CL. *Don't* pair 2400 with any H61 board.



You posted the same stuff in some other thread too. Could you please make the point clear?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 15, 2012)

k..
the secret strategy unvieled :



Spoiler



::



Spoiler



cuz the big guys of this forum (except some) have a favourite thread. and keep around those only..
to get the suggestions of most of you big techies , i ask the ques atleast on two threads.


::





MegaMind said:


> Why so?



same ques in my mind also..
thats why i asked..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 16, 2012)

It is nothing like that buddy. I think you also have a separate thread as per your requirements and AFAIR, you have got plenty of answers for your questions, plenty to resolve all your doubts. Also in this forum, not only your so called big guys but also the 'Small Guys' can suggest very good configurations.

It is better that you should ask all your queries to a single place so that people can understand your exact needs and suggest accordingly.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 16, 2012)

k..

it wont post until i get this long...


----------



## d3p (Apr 16, 2012)

OK we have new cabinet lineup from Bit Fenix.

Confirmed pricings from XtremeGraphix.

Colossus Standard - 10.5k + shippings
Colossur Venom - 10.5k + shippings
Colossus Window - 10k+ shippings
Shinobi B-W with side Window - 4.8k+shippings
Shinobi B-white Standard - 4.5k+ shippings
Merc - 2.7k+shippings
Survivor - 6.8k + shippings
Outlaw - 3.5k + shippings


----------



## aby geek (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ if merc comes in 3k will it beat the nzxt cabbies?

and can you dig out some new when can we get our hands on zalman z9 and z11?

*www.bitfang.com/ProductList.aspx?BID=uCjGVBTnhRc=&SEOType=8XsEZN5+4SM=

^^ this appears a tad cheaper i guess


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 16, 2012)

^^Check the price of the Merc here. It's a good alternative to NZXT Source 210 Elite.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ wow ...
just great premium cabinets..

great finish..
almost every one has 4 usb ports at the front..
great..


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

one can also get Bit Fenix cabinets from here 

Bitfenix - TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!!

but still the price offer by PhOeNiX on erodov is the cheapest and best.


----------



## mikeyaxe (Apr 17, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> the case came with how many accessories ?
> 
> i mean what were the accesories ??



Well.... The cabinet had USB 3.0 built in header!
Cable management wires!
A blue led fan
And few screws...lol



d6bmg said:


> Congrats, but frankly it bad config. Waste of money in a mid-range motherboard whose capabilities can't be utilized with the processor, and even worse PSU.
> I think you haven't made any suggestion thread here.
> 
> You could have gone with P67 board.
> P.S. use that graphics card and/or overclock your CPU at your own risk.



Well I didn't get much time! To post for ne config actually! I was intially goin for this config! Goin for ivy bridge in mind..nd lessr budgt too
P8Z68 V gen 3 and Intel G620
So tht I could replace it when ivybridge come's out
But GEN3 board was bit costly so I askd roopam guys to give a P8Z68 M pro motherboard! Nd tht wasn't availble, they told me the Z77 M pro is der! So finally got it!
And I got a boost of 10K more from dad! So I put it in I5 2500K, nd nw wil go with ivy brige after year! Probably it mite b bit lessr priced then 

And the psu! Lol thnx for lettin me know guys
Will change it this month only
( Nd u told me overclock at my own risk, Y is tht so?? Coz if its bcoz of PSU, I undersntd d point, else I'm really clueless! I really wana overclock  ,
Its not as if the motherboard is bad or nethin ? Coz I personally felt the build quality to b very good) 

And ya! How many watts of PSU would b perfct for me , so tht I could ovrclock and run 6850 smoothly..

*thnx in advance..
Cheers


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just get the Corsair CX-500v2 for 3k. That will do. If you can spend a bit more then get Seasonic S12II-520 for 3.6k. Its a 80+ Bronze Certified PSU and has 5yrs warranty too.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 17, 2012)

To run 6850, and also overclock 2500K, I would advise you to buy 
Corsair GS600 @4.1K

And, your PSU i.e. VIP 500watts SMPS will blow away itself and may also damage some components while going kaput. That's why I've advised you not to overclock.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ I second that suggestion 

@ *mikeyaxe* - as you have a core i5 2500k and you are going to OC it don't forget to get a nice and good cpu cooler for this - it's a must have to OC a SB K series cpu.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Buy H67 motherboard with i5-2400 like Intel DH67CL. Don't pair 2400 with any H61 board.



can you please explain why?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ i am also waiting eagerly for the answer.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Don't pair 2400 with any H61 board.





Confused_user said:


> can you please explain why?





mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ i am also waiting eagerly for the answer.



I think *d6bmg* must have confused H61 with some other chipset.. 
H61 as compared to H67,
1. lacks Sata 3.0
2. lacks usb 3.0
3. no RAID support


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ you sure ???
no other performance difference ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ you sure ???
> no other performance difference ?



No nothing..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 18, 2012)

k..
suggest me a good h61 mobo please..

for i5 2400


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ What's your budget ??

you can get  Biostar H61MLC @ 2.7k, ASUS P8H61-M LX @ 3k, ASUS P8H61-M PLUS V2 @ 3.3k,  Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.3k and Intel DH61WW @ 3.4k - paying over 3.5k for a H61 mobo ain't worth it coz for just 1k more you can get a H67 mobo with USB 3.0 port.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 19, 2012)

One More Time From Flipkart 

*Razer Dragon Age II BlackWidow Ultimate only For 2.5 K

Original Price 140 USD = 7255 INR*

Link

If You Want To Get It Then Quick...

Its Available On IT Deport For 5835 Link


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ the keyboard is no more available at that price at flipkart..
good buy..



topgear said:


> ^^ What's your budget ??
> 
> you can get  Biostar H61MLC @ 2.7k, ASUS P8H61-M LX @ 3k, ASUS P8H61-M PLUS V2 @ 3.3k,  Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.3k and Intel DH61WW @ 3.4k - paying over 3.5k for a H61 mobo ain't worth it coz for just 1k more you can get a H67 mobo with USB 3.0 port.


by  Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.3k , you mean : GA-H61M-D2H-USB3 ??
i think its great..
two ques :
1. it has onboard graphics will it make use of the graphics of i5 2400 ??

2. actually this is no question.. suggest a good 4 gb stick compatible with the mobo

thanks for the help guys..

not so important : when i was writing all this i saw :


Spoiler



Already pinged:
monclerr.com: The Best Search Links on the Net



whats this ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> by  Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.3k , you mean : GA-H61M-D2H-USB3 ??
> i think its great..
> two ques :
> 1. it has onboard graphics will it make use of the graphics of i5 2400 ??
> ...



GA-H61M-D2H-USB3 & GA-H61M-D2H are diff. boards.. 
GA-H61M-D2H-USB3 will cost you more than 4K..

1. Yes it will
2. Get Corsair DDR3 4 GB (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) - 1.2K


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 19, 2012)

ok.
i'm going for GA-H61M-D2H for ~3.3 k.

its better than intel h61ww in performance  ?? (i know i shud have asked it before . just want your confirmation..)


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 19, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ the keyboard is no more available at that price at flipkart..
> good buy..
> 
> 
> ...



Holy **** I Didn't Buy it As don't needed It !!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ i didn't get that buddy..
 please state clearly..


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 19, 2012)

^^^^ Like Rams Few Days Ago Flipkart Now Had The Keyboard Worth 6.5k for only 2.5k and I Just Shared The Link Here But They Change The Price Back TO 6.5 K Quickly ...

I didn't Got It As I Was Thinking to Get the tt One...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 19, 2012)

maybe they did have some technical pricing mistake..

hehehehe


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 19, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> ^^^^ Like Rams Few Days Ago Flipkart Now Had The Keyboard Worth 6.5k for only 2.5k and I Just Shared The Link Here But They Change The Price Back TO 6.5 K Quickly ...
> 
> I didn't Got It As I Was Thinking to Get the tt One...



What was 'that' link?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 19, 2012)

See Previous Post .... I even Called Them For Timepass ....Said It is electronic Item and Price Varies ....


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 19, 2012)

Didn't see that post while posting. LOL.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 19, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> ok.
> i'm going for GA-H61M-D2H for ~3.3 k.
> 
> its better than intel h61ww in performance  ?? (i know i shud have asked it before . just want your confirmation..)



can i get some views on this ??


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2012)

both will offer same level of performance but if you don't need a pci slot then feature wise GA-H61M-D2H is better.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ thanks..
finalizing GA-H61M-D2H

please advise here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/155190-big-box-within-15-20-k-3.html

i5 2400 v/s i5 2320


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2012)

HD7970 3GB is now available on newegg at $450 
Newegg.com - HIS H797F3G2M Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

Ya, even 7950's price has also been reduced too $ 399.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 21, 2012)

cilus - 7770's price has dropped in India??


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 22, 2012)

some new h 77 and z 77 motherboards in india
MSI H77MA-G43 Intel Motherboard-9,750
MSI Z77A-GD55 Intel Motherboard-11,950
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO Intel Motherboard-16,450
MSI Z77A-GD65 Intel Motherboard-13,450
ASUS Z77 Sabertooth Intel Motherboard-19,750
hardwire.in


----------



## Cilus (Apr 22, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> cilus - 7770's price has dropped in India??



Nopes. Only the Gigabyte card is available at 8.4K. All the other brands are highly priced, over 9K.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> some new h 77 and z 77 motherboards in india
> MSI H77MA-G43 Intel Motherboard-9,750
> MSI Z77A-GD55 Intel Motherboard-11,950
> ASUS P8Z77-V PRO Intel Motherboard-16,450
> ...



price of Z77A-GD55  is $150, Z77A-GD65 $ 170, *SABERTOOTH Z77 is $240* on newegg - in one word the price difference is just insane.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 23, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/djfIE.jpg?1


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 25, 2012)

Now that IVY Bridge is launched, how much is the price of Core i7 3770K in Local Market


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 25, 2012)

HP Adds IVY Bridge PC 

*HP Omni 220qd*: An all-in-one, non-touch PC with a "streamlined cantilever design" with an option to bundle in HP's Beats Audio software to make it a music machine. Available June 24, priced at $999.

*HP Omni 27qd*: A 27-inch, non-touch all-in-one that's got HP's exclusive Magic Canvas software "for a truly engaging experience." Available June 24, priced at $1,199.

*HP TouchSmart 520xt*: An 23-inch Ivy Bridge update to HP's popular touch-enabled TouchSmart all-in-one product line. Available June 24, priced at $999.

*HP Pavilion HPE h8t*: A traditional desktop rig with support for up to three displays. Available June 24, priced at $699.

*HP Pavilion HPE h8xt*: A jacked-up version of the HPE h8t. Available June 24, priced at $699.

*HP Pavilion HPE h9t Phoenix*: HP's "most powerful Pavilion platform to date," built for gaming, video editing, and other power-user tasks. Available April 29, priced at $1,149.

Source


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok, CM has Launched a new Cabby.

CM HAF XM.

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/525572_10150977545790817_111057690816_9917572_970953507_n.jpg

More can be found _*here*_


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Now that IVY Bridge is launched, how much is the price of Core i7 3770K in Local Market



it's not even available on sites like newegg/amazon - wait a little more to know about the price and availability.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Now that IVY Bridge is launched, how much is the price of Core i7 3770K in Local Market



it will take probably around a week or two max to start being available in India. Just hold yourself a bit more back


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 26, 2012)

it launched in south africa- saf rand-R3323.01 including VAT
Intel Socket 1155 Ivy Bridge i7 3770K Quad Core 3.4GHz CPU With Fan | Landmark PC | Online Computer Sales South Africa


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 29, 2012)

breaking news intel ivy cpu s makes its debut in new egg prices damn high i5 3570k-250$,
i7 3770k 350$
Newegg.com - New 3rd Gen Intel® Core™ CPUs
Newegg.com - CPU Processors, Intel CPU, AMD Processors


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 29, 2012)

The retail price of i5-3450 was supposed to be $184. But now $199.99, hope this will settle down in a month or so, or else buyers will stick with SNB.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ buyers may want to stick with SNB but intel can stop the manufacturing SNB and push customers towards IVB.



dfcols71 said:


> breaking news intel ivy cpu s makes its debut in new egg prices damn high i5 3570k-250$,
> i7 3770k 350$
> Newegg.com - New 3rd Gen Intel® Core™ CPUs
> Newegg.com - CPU Processors, Intel CPU, AMD Processors



this is what happens when you have the chance to play monopoly.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 30, 2012)

amd have reduced their prices
amd cpus go for a price cut will it be worth to buy them
FX-8150 - $205
FX-8120 - $165
AMD Cuts Prices on A-Series APUs and FX CPUs to Compete With Intel Ivy Bridge ? - Legit Reviews


----------



## rajhans (Apr 30, 2012)

will amd phenoms(x6) still be avaliable for 3-4 weeks??

and will their price be cut too?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 30, 2012)

^^Yeah we can expect another one month before the stocks run out. BTW the price of 1090T has shot up to Rs.9988 in Flipkart & 9400 in theitwares.


----------



## stayhot96 (Apr 30, 2012)

hey i wanna buy a internal hdd for my brother aabout 1 or 2 tbs which one to buy and
 i saw a deal at ahmdabad. a 1 tb wd caviar green at 5.5k.shud i go with it or another please help me out guys......


----------



## rajhans (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanx rigod...hopefully ill buy it next week...


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2012)

@ *stayhot96* - the price is ok for the 1TB HDD - you can go for it. 2TB HDD will cost you ~7.4k.



dfcols71 said:


> amd have reduced their prices
> amd cpus go for a price cut will it be worth to buy them
> FX-8150 - $205
> *FX-8120 - $165*
> AMD Cuts Prices on A-Series APUs and FX CPUs to Compete With Intel Ivy Bridge ? - Legit Reviews


great pricing though this will take time to reflect in here


----------



## Skud (May 2, 2012)

Almost there:-

FX8120 - 9400
FX8150 - 11675

Prices from SMC.


----------



## d6bmg (May 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> Almost there:-
> 
> FX8120 - 9400
> FX8150 - 11675
> ...



Then 8150 should be recommended over 2500K which costs ~12.5K nowadays.


----------



## Skud (May 2, 2012)

Both the CPUs are now better positioned IMO.


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Then 8150 should be recommended over 2500K which costs ~12.5K nowadays.



Maybe, but not for a gaming rig..


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

checkout IB cpu prices ( thanks to _dfcols71_ ) 
Link


----------



## Ayuclack (May 3, 2012)

For 10 % Performance Gain Over Sandy Bridge along With 
USB 3.0
Reported 20% longer battery life
Cooler heat outputs (less fan noise)
HD 4000 GPU (reported to be a 30% better than current HD 3000)

The Price Seems Little Bit High !!


----------



## d6bmg (May 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> checkout IB cpu prices ( thanks to _dfcols71_ )
> Link



Price of 3570K seems ok, a bit high but considering present Indian economic condition, it is understandable. But price of 3770K is way too high. 21K? eh! Hopefully, release price in Pak would be lower than this. Time to import processors & avail international warranty.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

Here's some good deals on Z77 mobos 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H @ 9k
GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 @ 10.1k
ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77 @ 15k


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 4, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Maybe, but not for a gaming rig..



actually more so for a gaming rig dude!!!!!


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2012)

Now the cheapest price for AMD FX processors:-

FX 8150 @ RS 11675 (SMC)
FX 8120 @ Rs 9400 (SMC)
FX 6100 @ RS 7800 (DELTAPAGE)

With this price I think we can start recommending them in up to 50K rigs. And since 6100 is now available at the same price range of Phenom II 970, which one to recommend?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

Friends , Dont see the prices in deltapage.com . They dont update frequently.


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2012)

^^ But they update their one page price list regularly.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 4, 2012)

cilus you just bumped the amd fx 8120 to costliest amd cpu


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> cilus you just bumped the amd fx 8120 to costliest amd cpu



That was a typo and already edited.


----------



## RiGOD (May 4, 2012)

^^How about we wait till the Phenom 970 runs out of stock from flipkart too? And then we'll replace the same with FX6100. BTW check here buddy, saw all those 'coming soon' stuff? The last and the final wave of Phenom's.


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2012)

BTW AMD Phenom II 1075T Hexa Core is priced lesser than 970.

Flipkart: AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 1075T Processor: Processor


----------



## d6bmg (May 4, 2012)

d3p said:


> BTW AMD Phenom II 1075T Hexa Core is priced lesser than 970.
> 
> Flipkart: AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 1075T Processor: Processor



their pricing!! lol.


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2012)

The prices are perfectly okay. 1075T is a locked processor and speed is 3 GHz whereas 970 is a B.E. processor with unlocked multiplier and offers more overclocking potential. Also the stock speed is quite high, 3.5 GHz.


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> actually more so for a gaming rig dude!!!!!



You serious or kidding?


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The prices are perfectly okay. 1075T is a locked processor and speed is 3 GHz whereas 970 is a B.E. processor with unlocked multiplier and offers more overclocking potential. Also the stock speed is quite high, 3.5 GHz.



I remember the 1075T was priced close to 8.5k, few days back.


----------



## rajhans (May 4, 2012)

Why is 1055T costlier than the 1075T on the flipcart link?


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Now the cheapest price for AMD FX processors:-
> 
> FX 8150 @ RS 11675 (SMC)
> FX 8120 @ Rs 9400 (SMC)
> ...



Thanks for the price updates and here's a great mobo to go with 

*Biostar TA990FXE @ 8.3k*

Flipkart: Biostar TA990FXE Motherboard: Motherboard


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

^^Yeah its a good board indeed. But @ 6.6k we have a killer VFM board *GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3*. Better VRM than Biostar


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

Man, the Biostar board is really good and have true potential for overclocking. It os probably having only 6 phase VRM but when tested for long (I have seen reviews where reviewers has used it for more than 1 week for checking the board's quality) with high overclocking, it performs really well.

The Biostar mobo is having 990FX chipset, resulting more number of PCI-E lanes. If you want a true multi-gpu setup with X16-X16 PCI-E 2.0 bandwidth then this board is very much recommended.

RiGOD, try some reviews of this board and you'll be surprised.

BIOSTAR TA990FXE AMD 990FX Motherboard Review - BIOSTAR TA990FXE - Legit Reviews
Biostar TA990FXE AM3+ Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

@ cilus 
You can also see the prices here.
www.challengerpage.in/pricelist.html
This is the best Computer Shop in CHENNAI.
They will give you unbelievable discounts.


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

Does they sell Online?


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Does they sell Online?



No Cilus they don't for now..


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The Biostar mobo is having 990FX chipset, resulting more number of PCI-E lanes. If you want a true multi-gpu setup with* X16-X16* PCI-E 2.0 bandwidth then this board is very much recommended.



But these slots are closely spaced that makes x16-x16 XFire a bit difficult with bigger GPU's right? The expert as well as user reviews say so. On the other hand the Gigabyte one has only x16-x4 but its well spaced I guess. Correct me if I'm wrong.

BTW I was just suggesting that for the price GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 is really worth


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

Not a problem with Dual slot GPUs. You can SLI two GTX 680 on it. Bigger GPU means their lengh is bigger, width is always a dual slot design in 99% cases unless you use some special edition cards.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Yeah its a good board indeed. But @ 6.6k we have a killer VFM board *GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3*. Better VRM than Biostar



this is the only 990FX chipset based mobo selling under only 8.5k - all every other 990FX based mobo costs more than 12k AFAIK - all the reviews of this mobos are also very good ( I think you read the reviews mentioned by Cilus ) 

- so for those who wants a multi gpu config with good OCing capabilities this is a true VFM deal fpr them compared to any other mobos available for AMD cpus IMO


----------



## Cilus (May 7, 2012)

Guys, I have published another lengthy articles about Bulldozer and its problem with Windows 7 thread scheduling here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/156651-reason-poor-performance-bulldozer-windows-7-a.html

Please do have a read.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

Gigabyte HD7870 Oced edition ( GV-R787OC-2GD ) available on SMC at only Rs. 21.1k

GV-R787OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77 available on Delta Peripherals at Rs. 14.4k


----------



## shreeku (May 11, 2012)

does this price list gets updated?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

Do you think so ?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 11, 2012)

better to buy items after a month rupee is going for a slump may reach 55 within 1/2 weeks


----------



## d6bmg (May 11, 2012)

^^ The way in which rupee is going nothing can be said about future. So whether it would be 1 month or 1 year, nobody knows.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

Asus P8H77-M LE @ 7.1k - cheapest H77 mobo currently available.


----------



## shreeku (May 16, 2012)

Here is the component price which i found from bwindia.net
Vat is not included..


*COMPONENTS NAME​ *
*PRICE​*
*ONLINE WEBSITE​*
CPU Intel Core i5 2500K Boxed 3.3 Ghz. Socket 1155​
	Rs. 11,809.00	
bwindia.net​
MB Asrock Sandy Bridge Z77 Extreme4 1155 Pin Boxed​
 	Rs. 9,164.00	
bwindia.net​
Monitor BenQ G2222HDL 22 inch with DVI LED Wide​
 	Rs. 7,025.00	
bwindia.net​
Cabinet Corsair Carbide CC400R without SMPS​
 	Rs. 4,112.00	
bwindia.net​
Card PCI Express ATI Radeon HD7850 2gb DDR5​
 	Rs. 15,119.00	
bwindia.net​
HDD WD SATA 1TB 64 MB Cache​
 	Rs. 4,994.00	
bwindia.net​
KB Mouse Combo Logitech Black USB MK200​
	Rs. 660.00	
bwindia.net​
Memory DDR III Corsair 4gb Vengeance 1600 mhz. X 2​
	Rs. 2,980.00	
bwindia.net​
SMPS Corsair 600W GS600 Gamer​
 	Rs. 3,923.00	
bwindia.net​
Fan CPU Cooler Master Hyper 212UVO For Intel LGA 1156 or 1366​
	Rs. 2,200.00	
bwindia.net​
Logitech Z506 Speaker	Rs. 4,830.00​
koovs.com​


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

^^ All the prices of bwindia is good. I wonder whether they are with VAT or without VAT?


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2012)

^without VAT & shippings extra.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 16, 2012)

total with vat will be 65100 from binary world,might as well get the speaker from them
but you have to confirm whether those items are in stock - i think it is a fair price


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

On a side note, Logitech Z506 used to be 3.9K+ 4% VAT in last August when I'd bought it. 
And present price.


----------



## shreeku (May 16, 2012)

shreeku said:


> Here is the component price which i found from bwindia.net
> *Vat is not included..*
> 
> 
> ...






Vat is not included as i mentioned earlier.

logitech z506 cost Rs 6920 from bwindia.net

*Computer Warehouse price details for the below hardware*
 Intel Core i5 2500K Boxed 3.3 Ghz. Socket 1155 cost at Rs11500
Fan CPU Cooler Master Hyper 212UVO for Rs 1950
logitech z506 cost Rs 4550


----------



## dfcols71 (May 16, 2012)

computerwarehouse is not reliable in termsof quality and ass of products


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 16, 2012)

I am not sure if you guys know, but OCZ now has a nationwide distri. I think its either abacus or mediaman. I think its mediaman.


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2012)

^^ Good to know, but after the BSOD fiasco I won't touch an OCZ ssd even with a 50 foot pole.


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> I am not sure if you guys know, but OCZ now has a nationwide distri. I think its either abacus or mediaman. I think its mediaman.



Whoever it is, I think its a good move. Again, their future will depend on the type of service they provide or they are willing to provide.


----------



## d3p (May 17, 2012)

I guess it is Tirupati still.

*www.ocztechnology.com/where-to-buy/distributors/asia.html


----------



## Amir5223 (May 17, 2012)

ASUS RADEON 7950 DIRECT CU 3 GB at Rs.26,950 tax inclusive at hardwire.in

LINK *hardwire.in/graphics-cards/539-asus-radeon-7950-direct-cu-3-gb.html


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

For an Ultra Powerful rig :

Seasonic Platinum-1250 (SS-1250XM) @  17.2k


----------



## d6bmg (May 17, 2012)

^ Or, Corsair AX1200 @~17K
Looks like both the prices are in same range.


----------



## pcforumguy (May 17, 2012)

Thermalright TRUE Spirit CPU Cooler - 1.7k
Deep Cool FROSTWIN - 2.6k
Deep Cool GAMER STORM  - 3.4k
@ theitwares - *www.theitwares.com/cooling-devices-fans-heatsinks-c-101_49_86.html?rm=category


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

Check this out
Processors Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com


----------



## d6bmg (May 17, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Check this out
> Processors Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com



no pricing.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

I know but look at the pricing of 3550. Atleast it gives us a glimpse of what kind of pricing there would be.


----------



## d6bmg (May 17, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> I know but look at the pricing of 3550. Atleast it gives us a glimpse of what kind of pricing there would be.



Well, its way tooo much overpriced.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

May be Ivy bridge i3 selling for 10k. Tough times ahead...


----------



## amjath (May 17, 2012)

I went to Delta peripherals in Chennai last week and asked for any signs of IB availability. He said "it ll be here in 2 weeks but dont think u ll see a price drop for i5 SB, Intel is very good in this marketing"

I was like


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> Thermalright TRUE Spirit CPU Cooler - 1.7k
> Deep Cool FROSTWIN - 2.6k
> Deep Cool GAMER STORM  - 3.4k
> @ theitwares - CPU Fans & Heatsinks



even flipkart has started stocking DeepCool products :

Fans & Heatsinks Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2012)

deep cool LED case fan looks cheaper than cooler master, but  is it ok to go for deepcool


----------



## d6bmg (May 18, 2012)

^^ Not much reviews out there. So only time will tell us.
At least they look good.


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2012)

yeah found no review, but they look awesome IMO.

But what sort of issues ll it get

Noise level is less, RPM is also not so low compared to Cooler master's Excalibur

Cooler master 120 mm led fan = 500
deep cool is only 370+ or so


----------



## pcforumguy (May 18, 2012)

only review out there - Deepcool Frostwin


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2012)

yeah there are many reviews on deep cool's cpu cooler but no case fan review or User review available


----------



## dfcols71 (May 18, 2012)

this review is there for assassin
Gamer Storm Assassin CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets
but dont you think thermalright true spirit 120 is more vfm

by the way is this a deal breaker
Graphic Cards : ASUS GeForce GTX 670 Direct CU II TOP 2 GB


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2012)

amjath said:


> deep cool LED case fan looks cheaper than cooler master, but  is it ok to go for deepcool



is there any service center available for DeepCool products .. I think it would be wise to get Deep Cool products once we get some news about their service center locations.

BTW, who is the Distributor of DeepCool products here ?


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2012)

No  I think there is no harm in buying case fan rather buying a cpu cooler


----------



## d6bmg (May 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> BTW, who is the Distributor of DeepCool products here ?



Looks like its ITwares. Flipkart is buying from them.

About cabinet fan, CPU coolers, we don't need to RMA these 99% of time. 

Tirupathi Enterprise is the importer of deepcool products in India. Called thm earlier today about a GSkill product and they have told me that.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

> Tirupathi Enterprise is the importer of deepcool products in India. Called thm earlier today about a GSkill product and they have told me that.



Thanks for the great piece of info.


----------



## Amir5223 (May 22, 2012)

Intel Core i5 3570K is available at Hardwire.in at Rs.16,000
Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHz - Hardwire.in


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

^^ thanks for the nice find but it should be priced same as i5 2500k IMO.


----------



## Amir5223 (May 22, 2012)

Absolutely right. It is very highly priced but i think it will come down soon.

Now they increased the price by Rs.500.This is not good.


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the nice find but it should be priced same as i5 2500k IMO.



1. Hardware.in is always overpriced.
2. Dirty pricing/marketing tactics by the dealers.


----------



## Amir5223 (May 23, 2012)

same pricing at primeabgb for i5 3570K
Buy Intel Core i5-3570K Processor 3.40 GHz in Mumbai India


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

and the icing on the cake : dollar price has hiked - so it may get more costlier.


----------



## shreeku (May 23, 2012)

shreeku said:


> Here is the component price which i found from bwindia.net
> Vat is not included..
> 
> 
> ...




price increased by bwindia.net   

CPU Intel Core i5 2500K Boxed 3.3 Ghz. Socket 1155                    Rs. 12,060 
MB Asrock Sandy Bridge Z77 Extreme4 1155 Pin Boxed  	          Rs. 9,291
Memory DDR III Corsair 4gb Vengeance 1600 mhz. X 2 	          Rs. 3022	
Fan CPU Cooler Master Hyper 212UVO For Intel LGA 1156 or 1366   Rs. 2,365


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

^^ at-least the cooler is still cheaper on flipkart @ 2.2k

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2012)

They Dont Sell Online.


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> They Dont Sell Online.



Who?


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

Hitachi 250GB Sata HDD @ 3.3k ( 2 years warranty ) - this is the cheapest deal I could find on 250GB HDD ( delta peripherals ).

A-Data 30GB SSD is at 3.2k  on FP.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

^^ Nice find. 
About A-Data 30GB SSD, it can't be considered while suggesting due to very low storage space. 60GB should be the minimum space in suggestible SSD.


----------



## max_snyper (May 26, 2012)

Does any one have a idea(or place they can find) this case fans from NZXT>>>

Newegg.com - NZXT Air Flow Series RF-FZ140-O1 140mm Orange LED Case Fan

or case fans from xigmatek>>>

Newegg.com - XIGMATEK Cooling System XLF XLF-F1453 140mm LED Orange Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included

i know,reference is given from Newegg just to get the price quote without the Indian tax system.


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

For NZXT fan contact primeabgb. They are the importer of NZXT products in India. Although I don't think they have them.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 27, 2012)

there are some good fans @techextreme .in at good rates too


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

^^ yep, they are much cheaper than FP but how reliable are they ? anyone has shopping experience with them ?

That seems like a good website though with wide range of products.


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> there are some good fans @techextreme .in at good rates too



But why the website isn't loading for me. 
Can anyone give me IP address of that site please.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 27, 2012)

Its actually techxtreme.in and not techextreme.in. It was not opening for me too.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 27, 2012)

buddies i didn't give a link,only mentioned it,any way gad you found it


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Its actually techxtreme.in and not techextreme.in. It was not opening for me too.



can't say why it's not opening but for me it's working fine - bookmarked it when I found it for the first time 

Tech Xtreme


----------



## saikiasunny (May 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> can't say why it's not opening but for me it's working fine - bookmarked it when I found it for the first time
> 
> Tech Xtreme



as i said its techXTREME and not techEXTREME which was causing the problem. Ex not= X


----------



## linuxman (May 28, 2012)

Looks like prices have increased. i5 2400 is now 11k, it was 9.8 k three weeks back.


----------



## amjath (May 28, 2012)

^ they will say dollar price change


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 28, 2012)

Its a valid reason. Almost every important Computer Part is Imported.


----------



## d6bmg (May 28, 2012)

linuxman said:


> Looks like prices have increased. i5 2400 is now 11k, it was 9.8 k three weeks back.



Most prolly old stocks are finished.
But 3 weeks ago, 9.8K?
2400 was ~9.2K 5-6 months ago!


----------



## Amir5223 (May 29, 2012)

Intel Core i5 3570K for Rs.14,000 at SMC International
Intel® Core? i5-3570K Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2012)

Great pricing .. thanks for the nice find


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

BitFenix cases coming soon on Flipkart.


----------



## linuxman (May 29, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Most prolly old stocks are finished.
> But 3 weeks ago, 9.8K?
> 2400 was ~9.2K 5-6 months ago!




So chances are high that it may increase further !


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

linuxman said:


> So chances are high that it may increase further !



Who knows?



RiGOD said:


> BitFenix cases coming soon on Flipkart.



But price would be higher than that of offered directly.


----------



## Xai (May 30, 2012)

I think prices for electronics and computer parts were increased in the budget, and then there was the fall in Rupees value.


----------



## d6bmg (May 31, 2012)

Amir5223 said:


> Intel Core i5 3570K for Rs.14,000 at SMC International
> Intel® Core? i5-3570K Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)



They have offered it in better price than primeabgb who are selling it for 16.4K, totally absurd price.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

Right now we are getting the AMD 990FX motherboards at a very good price.

Check out This: Buy Asrock 990FX Extreme3 Motherboard in Mumbai India

990FX Extreme 3 is available at 8.5K only.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ASRock H61M/U3S3. Shouldn't this be the motherboard for budget builds from now on? USB 3.0, SATA III, DVI Port, HDMI Port and what not?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 1, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Right now we are getting the AMD 990FX motherboards at a very good price.
> 
> Check out This: Buy Asrock 990FX Extreme3 Motherboard in Mumbai India
> 
> 990FX Extreme 3 is available at 8.5K only.



At that price, it seems to be a very good AM3+ board to me. Very good for ~40K builds.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

@Cilus Great find. should be used on our PC guide thread too


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 1, 2012)

My 250 GB Seagate HDD [3.5"] is ready to be picked up after RMA from Nehru place, I'm planning to use it as an external drive.

Please suggest an appropriate enclosure for same, shall I go for one's which need ext power supply or one's which get their power from USB - will a brand matter in this regard or any enclosure will suffice ?

Also, I'll buy it from Nehru Place so price indication will be a plus.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

3.5" HDD can't run from only the power of the USB port and you have to buy 3.5" casing with external power supply.

A good SATA to USB converted price from brands like Tech-Com will be around 600 to 700 bucks.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey Cilus,

How are you ?

PS: Are you refering to something like this HDD enclosure ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^ASRock H61M/U3S3. Shouldn't this be the motherboard for budget builds from now on? USB 3.0, SATA III, DVI Port, HDMI Port and what not?



mobo looks good for the price but the placement of 8 pin cpu power socket is a little odd IMO.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr. Officer said:


> Hey Cilus,
> 
> How are you ?
> 
> PS: Are you refering to something like this HDD enclosure ?



I am little ill these days, now more or less doing good. 

Ya, I am talking about that HDD enclosure.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's the list of prices for External HDD's as of 31-May-2012 from S.P. Road, Bangalore -
*
 Seagate Expansion External - USB 3.0 3TB - Rs.9,150
 Seagate Expansion External - USB 3.0 2TB - Rs.6,650
 Seagate GoFlex Desk External Drive - USB 2.0 3TB - Rs.10,200
 Seagate GoFlex Desk External Drive - USB 2.0 2TB - Rs.7,020
 WD My Book Essential - USB 3.0 2TB - Rs.7,250
*
Although none of the 3TB models were available.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 2, 2012)

Core i7 2600 3.4GHz @ 14.6k

is this true? if so where is it available in that price?
 local shop in chennai asking 17k


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I am little ill these days, now more or less doing good.
> 
> Ya, I am talking about that HDD enclosure.




Get well soon mate and thanks for confirming the HDD enclosure.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 2, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> Core i7 2600 3.4GHz @ 14.6k
> 
> is this true? if so where is it available in that price?
> local shop in chennai asking 17k



Sadly, it is old price. That was the launch price of 2600 in India, one year ago.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> Core i7 2600 3.4GHz @ 14.6k
> 
> is this true? if so where is it available in that price?
> local shop in chennai asking 17k



al-most nowhere, core i7 2600 costs ~17k and the K ed. costs only 800/1000 bucks more - so if you have proper mobo just get the core i7 2600k.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> al-most nowhere, core i7 2600 costs ~17k and the K ed. costs only 800/1000 bucks more - so if you have proper mobo just get the core i7 2600k.



What is the latest price of Core i7 3770K in local market?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 16, 2012)

Not availible in most of the places.
Market price where available ~20.1K


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> What is the latest price of Core i7 3770K in local market?



it's no longer available at most places but you can get a core i5 3570k @ 17k but due to dollar price hike this cpus priced hiked around 2.5-3k and there's $107 price difference between core i5 3570k and core i7 3770k - so what will be the current price of core i7 3770k ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 18, 2012)

This is pretty strange. This processor was released in April and yet there is shortage of these CPUs.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> This is pretty strange. This processor was released in April and yet there is shortage of these CPUs.



This is marketing tactic, repeats with the release of all new gen of processor.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> This is marketing tactic, repeats with the release of all new gen of processor.



I believe not a marketing tactic but some cheap trick played by local vendors. The are purposely delaying the supply so that its demand increase to such an extent, that they can sell those CPUs in BLACK


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

Who cares about IB when one can get almost everything in SB? 
PCI-E 3.0? No need as of now.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 18, 2012)

even flipkart does ve this i7 3770k...


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> I believe not a marketing tactic but some cheap trick played by local vendors. The are purposely delaying the supply so that its demand increase to such an extent, that they can sell those CPUs in BLACK



I think Intel is behind this - they wants to sell their SB cpu stock first and only then they will flood the market with IB cpus


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> I think Intel is behind this - they wants to sell their SB cpu stock first and only then they will flood the market with IB cpus



US Market is already flooded with IB. 3770K is only 10$ more expensive than 2600K when it was launched.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

Current primeabgb is selling 3770K for 24.9K.
This is stealing (ripping off) customers in broad daylight.
It is true that forex have shot up, but not like a scenario, when a $310 processor have to be sold @~25K.
F***.


----------



## max_snyper (Jun 19, 2012)

^^^Its not only the processors ...all the products such as gpu,motherboards,psu are being overcharged....typical stupid business mentality......!
U see products sold in US are now sold with discounts (as they are little old in the market) but in India not even a slightest reflection is to be seen even prices are goin down worldwide......
Stupid reason given dollar prices are rising thats why these prices.......Nothing more than a malpractice done at the distributor & retailer side...!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ not always - for eg. AMD FX8120 is selling on newegg at $170 ( 9,511.99 INR ) and here you can get one at 9.4k - get it from SMC asap 



maverick786us said:


> US Market is already flooded with IB. 3770K is only 10$ more expensive than 2600K when it was launched.



many manufacturers still treats like us the dumping ground of 'old' tech products and most of the retailer/distributors might have good stock of Sb cpus - so they are not much interested in selling IB cpus.



d6bmg said:


> Current primeabgb is selling 3770K for 24.9K.
> This is stealing (ripping off) customers in broad daylight.
> It is true that forex have shot up, but not like a scenario, when a $310 processor have to be sold @~25K.
> F***.



may be they are considering that cpu a as an exclusive product hence the ultra high price tag


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 20, 2012)

OCZ signed up with Abacus Peripherals now. They still deal with tirupathi enterprises as of now. Prime also imports it but they sell it in their own store and don't really distribute it.

Cheers.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2012)

That's a good news as Abacus is present in most of the areas, even in BBSR.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> OCZ signed up with Abacus Peripherals now. They still deal with tirupathi enterprises as of now. Prime also imports it but they sell it in their own store and don't really distribute it.
> 
> Cheers.



Very good news.
At least it should help in distributing OCZ products and should be radially available in most of them places when they start operating.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2012)

even good news to me .. I was thinking about buying a OCZ SSD ( for their 5 yrs. warranty and better quality than others ) later this year


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> even good news to me .. I was thinking about buying a OCZ SSD ( for their 5 yrs. warranty and better quality than others ) later this year



Vertex 4?

FYI 
the price if Core i7 2600K in us has slashed down to 279$.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ yep, may be a 64GB one 

and here core i7 2600k is selling at almost 2.2k more but that's kinda Ok coz Core i7 3770k is selling here at ~7.5k more.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 22, 2012)

2.2K, I would say ~3.4K
Remember the fact that the launch price was 15.1K, and I even saw it being sold @14.8K.
But the reduction of price will have no effect on us unless Intel dealers stops their shabby tactics.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2012)

Core i7 2600k is now selling at 17.85k, 1k more for Core i7 2700k and core i5 2500k is 12.4k - available on delta peripherals.


----------



## mandar5 (Jun 24, 2012)

Guys whats the street price of Altec lansing VS2621 in Mumbai?


----------



## nbaztec (Jun 24, 2012)

Sadly, with the recent price hike, even I've delayed buying the MSI 7770. The GPU is being sold for ~ 1.5k more at SMC.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

mandar5 said:


> Guys whats the street price of Altec lansing VS2621 in Mumbai?



here you go 

ALTEC LANSING VS2621 28 Watts RMS 2.1 Speaker System


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> Core i7 2600k is now selling at 17.85k, 1k more for Core i7 2700k and core i5 2500k is 12.4k - available on delta peripherals.



Where is Delta Peripherals located? Give me the link pls


----------



## arpit982 (Jun 25, 2012)

what is the price of i3 2120 locally....


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Where is Delta Peripherals located? Give me the link pls



You can always buy abything from their website.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You can always buy abything from their website.



thats why I asked you to provide me the link


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 26, 2012)

Here you go: Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Jun 26, 2012)

Want to buy a decent mouse for my laptop.(gaming)
My usage would be Counter-strike,DOTA.
My budget is 1.4k
I have narrowed down to:
Logitech g300
Razer abyssus
any other ideas.?
give prices also.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Just increase your budget a little and get Logitech G400. At this budget that is the best Mouse.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 26, 2012)

@hazard.shobit
I bought the g300 and was terribly dissapointed  .Looking to sell it off.
 Better get the g400


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2012)

Grab this great deal : Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 @ 7.2k ( primeabgb )


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2012)

GTX 560 at only 9.9k :

MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> GTX 560 at only 9.9k :
> 
> MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5



Aweome price 
Will recommend this to people now


----------



## vkl (Jul 2, 2012)

Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD at only 6.9k.

Corsair Force 3 120 GB SATA 3 SATA 6.0 SSD


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

can anyone tell me how much AOC i2353Ph costs in nehru place, delhi?


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2012)

vkl said:


> Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD at only 6.9k.
> 
> Corsair Force 3 120 GB SATA 3 SATA 6.0 SSD



Great Deal  - Thanks.

I think this is the start of SSD drive's price reduction


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Still SSDs r costly for me.
Why no price reduction for HDDs ?


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> can anyone tell me how much AOC i2353Ph costs in nehru place, delhi?



AFAIK, you couldn't easily find a component just by it's model no. an Nehru Place, until it's very famous. You can check out the Cost To Cost's Online Pricelist for reference Cost To Cost Online Pricelist


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> AFAIK, you couldn't easily find a component just by it's model no. an Nehru Place, until it's very famous. You can check out the Cost To Cost's Online Pricelist for reference Cost To Cost Online Pricelist



I know the c2c price it is 10500 but it is without taxes and all. How much all taxes get addon extra 5% or 10%?


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> I know the c2c price it is 10500 but it is without taxes and all. How much all taxes get addon extra 5% or 10%?



They have a selective taxation system. At some products they charge 5%, but for the monitors, I suppose the taxes are 12.5% extra (as it's indicated with some monitor prices in the c2c pricelist).


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

GT610, GT620 and GT630 gfx cards are available on theitdepot.

but before getting too much excited keep these in mind 



> GeForce GT 610 is a repackaged GT 520 with 48 CUDA cores and an ever-so-polite 29-watt power draw. The GT 620 is a GT 530 with a 49-watt TDP and twice as many CUDA cores as the 610 -- although a meager 64-bit memory bus will put a cap on any performance gains. Finally, the GT 630 is a 65-watt GT 440 in all but name, with a 128-bit memory bus width allowing its 96 CUDA cores to be fully exploited. This latter card shouldn't be confused with the OEM version of the GT 630, which does actually pack Kepler


----------



## Chirag (Jul 4, 2012)

HDD prices decreasing. WD Green 2 TB - 6.7k @ Flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

may be on FK but every where else it's around ~6.5k.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 5, 2012)

But,they never gonna increase the warranty period. 
And chances of failing HDDs are increasing day by day.


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2012)

WD has 2 yrs warranty on all drives except blacks, blacks get 5 yrs.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't find Black Ed. HDD anywhere - even on online shops - now if anyone wants a HDD the sweet spot is 2TB considering the price/GB.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 6, 2012)

Yep,2TB WB Green is cheaper considering the price/GB.
Even 3.5" WD External not so expensive either compare to Internal HDD.
But,can't find cheaper 2.5" 2TB HDD anywhere.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 6, 2012)

One should avoid WD Green 2TB HDDs. 
Cause, it is being sold as power efficient HDD, but not as performance efficient HDD. It have longer spinup time and thus reducing the performance as well as the mean lifetime of the drive (?).


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> One should avoid WD Green 2TB HDDs.
> Cause, it is being sold as power efficient HDD, but not as performance efficient HDD. It have longer spinup time and thus reducing the performance as well as the mean lifetime of the drive (?).



How much does WD Cavier Black 2TB costs in local market??


----------



## Myth (Jul 6, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> How much does WD Cavier Black 2TB costs in local market??



Western Digital 2TB 64MB, 7200 RPM Caviar Black : Rs. 13,000.00 

I guess local prices must be a few hundred off the online price though a minimum of 12k.

Edit : Is *this* the same ? Big difference in price !!


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2012)

^^ yep, they are the same - on newegg it's selling at $200 - so the price on theitwares is a steal


----------



## Revolution (Jul 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> thus reducing the performance as well as the mean lifetime of the drive (?).



Reduce life ?
Not reliable ?
Please someone explain if its really true.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Reduce life ?
> Not reliable ?
> Please someone explain if its really true.



Donot think so. Ok its performance is lesser but if HDD goes bad within warranty Western Digital should replace it.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 7, 2012)

WD Green 2TB now at Rs. 6466 at Flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

it's Rs. 6642 now  

anyway, WD 1TB black is selling at 7.4k - considering the price and warranty of other 1TB HDD this is a good deal IMO.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 8, 2012)

^ I better go with ssd if i want performance n for space i will go for cheap green drives.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2012)

@kapil Thats best thing to do. Just get a 40Gb SSD for your Windows Partition and another HDD for space. Or a 128GB solid state drive for now.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

Intel Ivy Bridge Cpus are now available at Delta Peripherals.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> Intel Ivy Bridge Cpus are now available at Delta Peripherals.



3770K @21K? 
They shouldn't be blamed though.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 3770K @21K?
> They shouldn't be blamed though.



Government should Sue them for BLACK MARKETING


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Government should Sue them for BLACK MARKETING



You got me wrong. Price is wayyyyyyyy to much high.
Should be ~18K max.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You got me wrong. Price is wayyyyyyyy to much high.
> Should be ~18K max.



Thats what I mean. Due to shortage of supply and more demand, they are selling these CPUs in black


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 10, 2012)

The price of i5 2500k is 13250 in flipkart.
While locally it is 13200 so not a bad deal by flipkart considering they deliver at home.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> The price of i5 2500k is 13250 in flipkart.
> While locally it is 13200 so not a bad deal by flipkart considering they deliver at home.



Flipkart became sh!t website at least in terms of the prices of PC components.


----------



## Myth (Jul 11, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> The price of i5 2500k is 13250 in flipkart.
> While locally it is 13200 so not a bad deal by flipkart considering they deliver at home.



Wouldnt it be convenient to purchase from local shops, since you can avoid the transit delay, the assembly charges (nil for local if you purchase from them) and the headache of spending time/money on applying for a replacement ?




d6bmg said:


> Flipkart became sh!t website at least in terms of the prices of PC components.



True that. Their prices were pretty competitive a month or two ago.
Now itwares and primeabgb are more reasonable.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Thats what I mean. Due to shortage of supply and more demand, they are selling these CPUs in black



as long as you are getting a VAT paid bill with TiN this can't be called BM - the MRP on the box must be at-least around ~25-30k ( done by the distributors ) and to be honest there's not many people who buys these cpus ( ours is a value oriented market ) - so due to short demand they are selling the cpus at a higher price and the price is just ~1.6k higher than the newegg price


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 11, 2012)

How much is the price of Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD in Delhi? It offers more performance for around the same price as the Revolutionary Crucial M4 for the same capacity.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ AFAIK, not available in India.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ AFAIK, not available in India.



it is available in primeabgp at 12150


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone here know how much does it cost to ship a bad SSD back to USA for repair? I am thinking of getting one in December


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 11, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the price of Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD in Delhi? It offers more performance for around the same price as the Revolutionary Crucial M4 for the same capacity.



The 830 256GB beats M4.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 11, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> The 830 256GB beats M4.



256 GB will be too expensive


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2012)

Within 17k, there are some good 240/256gb SSDs:-

1) Crucial m4 SSD | 256GB SSD | SSD Drive | Best SSD - 14199

2) Corsair Force Series GT SSD | CSSD-F240GBGT-BK - 15650

And if you are willing to take a chance/risk, the best of them:-

Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB SSD SATA3 MKNSSDCR240GB-DX 90K IOPS Sync NAND - 16505


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> it is available in primeabgp at 12150



Sorry. Might be newly imported then.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 12, 2012)

Skud said:


> Within 17k, there are some good 240/256gb SSDs:-
> 
> 1) Crucial m4 SSD | 256GB SSD | SSD Drive | Best SSD - 14199
> 
> ...



This is wiered. Crucial M4 SSD is fastest and considered one of the best SSDs in the world. The only reason I choosed that Samsung over Crucial is because it is economical compared to Crucial M4 SSDs. But in local market its the other way round.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I've said somewhere that Samsung India that they don't sell SSDs in India- yet. So its Prime who is importing it.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> This is wiered. *Crucial M4 SSD is fastest* and considered one of the best SSDs in the world. The only reason I choosed that Samsung over Crucial is because it is economical compared to Crucial M4 SSDs. But in local market its the other way round.




Depends on the benchmark. Anyway M4 is not at all the fastest drive, check the Tom's SSD hierarchy chart:-

Tom's Hardware's SSD Hierarchy Chart : Best SSDs For The Money: June 2012


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 12, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Does anyone here know how much does it cost to ship a bad SSD back to USA for repair? I am thinking of getting one in December from USA



Bump
Any idea how much it will cost to send it to US for repairing?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2012)

it might cost 1.5 k or more for a one way trip. Not worth the hassle in my opinion. Buy one in India.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> I think I've said somewhere that Samsung India that they don't sell SSDs in India- yet. So its Prime who is importing it.



Exactly, and that's why this kind of pricing.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 13, 2012)

What I found and read and still reading 830 one of the best reliable  SSD in market after Intel. So, soon or later I will definite buy this SSD. Guys you can buy from newegg and don't worry about warranty nothing wrong going to happen.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 13, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> What I found and read and still reading 830 one of the best reliable  SSD in market after Intel. So, soon or later I will definite buy this SSD. Guys you can buy from newegg and don't worry about warranty nothing wrong going to happen.



How will NewEgg ship in india


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ They don't ship to India, you need third shipper to arrange the delivery.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 13, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> What I found and read and still reading 830 one of the best reliable  SSD in market after Intel. So, soon or later I will definite buy this SSD. Guys you can buy from newegg and *don't worry about warranty nothing wrong going to happen*.



Overconfidence i very bad. What if it goes bad and you have no relative in usa?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is another good SSD in which no one can beat this drive in bang for bucks category. God know when it will come to india. Although kingston rams and pen drives are crap but this SSD is solid.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Overconfidence i very bad. What if it goes bad and you have no relative in usa?



It's not a overconfidence the report and feedback from users made this image of Samsung. The best SSD like crucial M4 faced 5,000 hour bug, crucial fixed very fast by releasing new firmware and Samsung having BSOD issue on CXM02B1Q with the issue not affecting all users, it still affects some. The has been take care very swiftly by releasing CXM03B1Q firmware, Samsung also claim that the update fixes partition issues with some enclosures and laptops.  In both case companies recognize issue and fix it and compare to OCZ number was nothing, not like OCZ people crawling on forum. And people who are purchasing OCZ from primeagb, So giving the warranty, in the case something happen then he will send your SSD for replacement. In Samsung I have blind faith, I followed the whole thread of Samsung 830 SSD and never found any type of complains.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 20, 2012)

Now that the price of HD 7970, 7950 and 7870 have further decline. How much it is in local market?


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ HD7950 ~25K-26k, HD7970 ~34K-37k, HD7870 ~21K-24k.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 21, 2012)

I got a press release from a distributor and that's how this started: 
Quadro cards from a company is sold via a well known distributor, the manufacturer's site have listed few more "partners". Its not clear if they're authorized sellers and/or distributors.

The point this particular distributor have decided to put a holographic sticker to ensure its genuine. This sticker is put by this distributor and not by the manufacturer- atleast that's how its made obvious. I emailed the partners and the manufacturers. The manufacturer didn't reply yet (i mailed him this morning) but one of the partners raised concern about the support for the existing cards that were sold/distributed via authorized channels before they put the holographic sticker.

The reason why the distributor did this is because there were many parallel imports/ duplicates- and the fact that their PR have stated that there are those who have duplicated their "distribution/importer" sticker and sell them off. 

I wonder if  the manufacturer gave a serious thought before letting only one (as far as how the conversation with couple of them went, it seems that way) distributor do it and not others- or notified?

 If it was sole distribution, it wouldn't be a problem. But if there are many partners/resellers who get it from the manufacturer directly like how the distributor in question does: isn't it unfair that you're trying to say that you sell genuine stuff and others don't- especially when they're listed on the manufacturer's site. I wonder if other actual media sites have gave a thought before publishing the press release. That's why I am very skeptical in publishing distributor related press release.

Another doubt is: if distributor/importer sticker is duplicated and stuck on hardware that are brought in via parallel import- that means buyers will be in some trouble during RMA. A dealer can easily brush it off- stating that the box has the distributor's sticker and he gave a bill- so its between the consumer, the distributor and the company. Its not just Quadro cards, but any hardware. If the distributor/importer sticker is duplicated, one will doubt if the source that he's buying it from is truly legit or not. They'll obviously not risk putting distributor sticker on duplicated item and give a bill, but dealers enjoy denial privilages if the genuine product but illegally imported if it has duplicated distributor sticker and also a bill?


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2012)

many distributors do such kind thing ie put their own label on the box and if a particular product needs RMA it has to be done via the distributor ( not a dedicated service center for eg. difference between Rashi and Accel ) and the importer of the prduct - one distributor will simply refuse to RMA a product which is imported by some other distributor - distributor's ( if they have to provide RMA for it ) will provide RMA support only for products imported by them.

XFX has two distributor - Akshay and Rashi and they only RMA products imported by them though they are selling the same brand ie XFX  - this is just an example.

So manufacturers should think about this and take proper step - they can distribute their products through multiple distributors but to provide RMA support they should not rely on the distributors - they should do it via RMA service provider like Accel, Digicare etc. which would RMA products regardless of any distributor/importer.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ HD7950 ~25K-26k, HD7970 ~34K-37k, HD7870 ~21K-24k.



I think that is the old price. Check out AMD has reduced the price of these cards


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2012)

Haven't taken effect here, yet.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> I think that is the old price. Check out AMD has reduced the price of these cards



I know but we don't live on US or UK , right ? and the distributor / Importers hhave to clear their old stck first and there's still not much people who can buy a gfx card above 20k.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> I think that is the old price. Check out AMD has reduced the price of these cards



It will still take time here to reduce, atleast not until old stock is cleared.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 30, 2012)

Can someone tell me the approximate price of this motherboard?

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H

Is this board available in kolkata?


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2012)

OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB is 7.9k & 256 GB is 16.25k @ primeabgb. But they say 5 years warranty. Really?


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ it's true 
*www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-vertex-4-sata-iii-2-5-ssd.html#specifications


----------



## rockfella (Aug 1, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 1, 2012)

Price of DDR2 RAM 1GB and 2GB STICK?


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ Rs. ~850 and Rs. ~1450 respectively.


----------



## Rocky23 (Aug 1, 2012)

I dont get the idea about this. So can you briefly described it?


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ What are you talking about ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 2, 2012)

Rocky23 said:


> I dont get the idea about this. So can you briefly described it?



I think you posted in wrong thread lol. Anyways what idea you talking of?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

quicky008 said:


> Can someone tell me the approximate price of this motherboard?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> 
> Is this board available in kolkata?



Not available. Actually, No gigabyte z77 board is available.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H @ 8.2k, G1 Sniper M3 @ 11.2k and GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB @ 16.5k


----------



## iittopper (Aug 7, 2012)

Msi 7770 for 7.7k and 560 for 9.8k from smcinternational . Awsome deal

Msi 7770 for 7.7k and 560 for 9.8k from smcinternational . Awsome deal


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H @ 8.2k, G1 Sniper M3 @ 11.2k and GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB @ 16.5k



Where are they available?
At kolkata, no z77 gigabyte board is available atm. So I guess same thing goes in all over the India.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ Sniper available at theitwares and rest two at CTC Delhi.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Guys, dont wanna put a new thread for a simple question. Are hard disk price expected to fall soon ? I need about 2TB for my work.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ no chance though current pricing of the 2TB  HDDs made them the most sweetest deal.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi Guys, dont wanna put a new thread for a simple question. Are hard disk price expected to fall soon ? I need about 2TB for my work.



Donot think in near future prices are falling. 2 TB drives cost around 7k now. Not a very bad price IMO.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi Guys, dont wanna put a new thread for a simple question. Are hard disk price expected to fall soon ? I need about 2TB for my work.



Present price is descent. Don't except a sudden fall or something like that.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 21, 2012)

I should have bought last year. I was waiting for price drop, a terrible mistake. Anyway, thanks all.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 21, 2012)

How much is the latest cost of...
1) CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB Dual channel (2 X 8) and
2) G-Skill Ripjaow 16GB Dual channel (2 X 8)
Memory modules in local market?


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Present *price is descent*. Don't except a sudden fall or something like that.



if yu ignore the "high" pricing the only catch remains the warranty period which is ridiculously low.



bubusam13 said:


> I should have bought last year. I was waiting for price drop, a terrible mistake. Anyway, thanks all.



same here ...



maverick786us said:


> How much is the latest cost of...
> 1) CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB Dual channel (2 X 8) and
> 2) G-Skill Ripjaow 16GB Dual channel (2 X 8)
> Memory modules in local market?



are you talking about the 16 GB Dual channel kit - one single 8GB 1600 Mhz vengeance mdule costs 1.7k.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> if yu ignore the "high" pricing the only catch remains the warranty period which is ridiculously low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you kidding? One single 8GB module for just 1.7K?  If that is the case I will buy 32GB RAM

I hope you are talking about these high end RAMS that I've mentioned?

G-Skill Ripjoaw or Corsair Vengence having a memory frequency of 1600MHz - 1866MHz

Can someone give me the Price quote or best deal for this configuration? I live in Delhi

1) *CPU: * IVY Bridge Core i7 3770K
2) *Mobo: *ASUS P8 Z77 Pro
3) *GPU: *GTX 670 or HD7970. But I want one with a NON-REFERENCE fan with Good overclocking potential. Because these cards with reference fan simply sux
4) *RAM: *16 GB Dual Channel 1600-2166 MHz G-SKill Ripjoaw or Corsair Vengence
5) *HDD: *WD Cavier Black 1GB (I will buy an SSD once its price further declines)
6) *Heat Sink: *Corsair H80
8) *PSU: *Corsair A850 or H850
9) *Case: *Corsair Graphite Series or Coolar Master HAF-X
10) *Display: *Apple Cinema Display 27 or Dell U2713


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ I've confused it with the price of 4GB Vengeance module - 8GB 1600Mhz Vengenace single module will cost you ~3.65k


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 23, 2012)

How much is the price o ASUS P8Z77V mobo in local market


----------



## Myth (Aug 23, 2012)

Who's local market? Yours or ours ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Guys I need a cheap cabby with good cable management. Which one would you suggest. Cooler Master is locally at my place.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 24, 2012)

^Define cheap


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 24, 2012)

3.5k at max... cable management is a concern... after cheap


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.6k.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 24, 2012)

what about merc alpha ?


----------



## havoknation (Aug 24, 2012)

NZXT Gamma and in CM , get Elite 331 plus, it has usb3.0 ports in front also


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> what about merc alpha ?



Good cabinet.



havoknation said:


> NZXT Gamma and in CM , get Elite 331 plus, it has usb3.0 ports in front also



NZXT Gamma doesn't have any front USB3 port.


----------



## niz04 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Latest price of intel core i5 3570k*

Latest price of intel core i5 3570k in kolkata in shops


----------



## Skud (Aug 26, 2012)

@maverick786us:

Mind your language. And count this as a warning.


----------



## niz04 (Aug 26, 2012)

cooler master elite 335


----------



## Myth (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha, someone is sensitive 

PS: Since your location is not visible, it is quite a valid question.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 26, 2012)

Myth said:


> Haha, someone is sensitive
> 
> PS: Since your location is not visible, it is quite a valid question.



I think the price all over india are likely same with minor difference of state tax. I am from delhi


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello. What is the current MOP of:
1. Zotac GT520 DDR3 1GB
2. Zotac GT610 "         "
3. ATI HD5570 1GB DDR3
Thank you in advance!


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ There's lots of variants of Zoatc GT520 and GT610 - price range is Rs. 2.8-3.2k for both.

If you need a gaming gpu just get a PowerColor HD5570 1GB GDDr3 @ 3.5k


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

But I think getting a HD 6450 is better than getting a Gt520 or GT 610. Prices also is probably a bit lesser than Nvidia.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys are you still updating prices in first page? I wanted to know latest PC monitor (LCD/LED 22 to 24") prices.


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 27, 2012)

No I just plan to play Farcry 2 on medium. Otherwise I basically need it for my HTPC. Im a little confused, arnt prices supposed to fall with time? :/ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...d-play-2-3-year-old-classics.html#post1543158 here is my old thread. Here too people told me that an HD5570 would cost me 3.5K.
Why is that? :/


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> No I just plan to play Farcry 2 on medium. Otherwise I basically need it for my HTPC. Im a little confused, arnt prices supposed to fall with time? :/ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...d-play-2-3-year-old-classics.html#post1543158 here is my old thread. Here too people told me that an HD5570 would cost me 3.5K.
> Why is that? :/



Its the only meaningfull card in the card which gives good gaming performance


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> But I think getting a HD 6450 is better than getting a Gt520 or GT 610. Prices also is probably a bit lesser than Nvidia.



GT520 DDR3 performs better than HD6450 DDr3.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Guys, whoud it be good to buy a second hand graphics card. I am getting 2nd hand XFX 5770 1GB DDR5 for 4K through OLX. I dont have that much graphics need. It need for photoshop, after effects etc. Dont game much.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ how much old ?? a new HD6770 costs only 2K more - so if you can get a new one with fresh 3 yrs. warranty.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 29, 2012)

2 years warranty left in the old one.

I look for old because suddenly many electronics failed in my home. CPU gone, mobo gome coz of SMPS. Bravia's powerboard gone and Sony Hi-Fi's one relay, these two gonna cost a lot coz Sony is a huge money sucker. I need a new internal HDD coz I have only 80GB internal  I need a graphics card, a cabby, a RAM... uuuffffff


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ if you can live with XFX ( means proper ASS service in your area ) then get it or else consider this :
MSI R6770-MD1GD5


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Rashi provide service for XFX


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2012)

^^ yes - if they are good in your area ( like you have RMA experience with Asus ) then you are all good to go for this deal.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 1, 2012)

how much would i5 2400 cost ?
is it the best buy for money and performance ?

location kolkata


----------



## GuitarMan (Sep 2, 2012)

I am looking for a laptop with AMD A8 processor. Any recommendation?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

go to Laptop section and check HP G6 2005AX thread.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> how much would i5 2400 cost ?
> is it the best buy for money and performance ?
> 
> location kolkata



it's a little hard to find now and will cost ~11.5k - you can also opt for core i5 2320 @ 10.8k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^i5 3450 is available for 11.6k locally. I5 2400 will cost below 10.5k most probably


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 2, 2012)

on the intel site , its written :


> up to 3.50 GHz



and clock speed is 3.1 ghz
do i need an overclockable mobo to increase it to 3.5 ghz ??


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

No - it's the magic of :
Intel® Turbo Boost Technology ? On-Demand Processor Performance


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks.
please help in the third link on my siggy ..


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 5, 2012)

Does any one know where can i find a right angles 8-pin EPS conector for my motherboard....as h100 doesnt properly fit into my 400r (its blocking my 8-pin port on my asus board)
For the time being i have mounted rad on the side panel of my case.......
If avaliable then wats the price?????
Is it avaliable locally..?

The pic is given as below


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ here you go :
Theitdepot - Nzxt 8Pin Motherboard Individually Sleeved Extension Cabel (CB 8P)


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks topgear...but its not a 90 degree angled one.....it would obstruct the h100 rad fans .....!


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ did you try ebay ??


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

I want to buy this Intel WiFi card. Can someone show me its indian price and any website from where I can order it?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> I want to buy this Intel WiFi card. Can someone show me its indian price and any website from where I can order it?



Not availible in India.
You can get D-link cards.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

Intel cards are one of the most reliable Wifi cards in world D-Link is not more suited for external and doesn't even match intel in that scenerio


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Intel cards are one of the most reliable Wifi cards in world D-Link is not more suited for external and doesn't even match intel in that scenerio



If you think in that way then buy from USA.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> If you think in that way then buy from USA.



I don't think it that way, these are some of the recommendations of intenal Wifi cards that people suggested me

Mini PCI-E to PCI-E Wireless Adapter w/ 3 Antenna WiFi | eBay
Newegg.com - Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 for Desktop IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n PCI Express x1 Up to 300Mbps Wireless Data Rates WPA, WPA2, 802.1X

And then they specifically said Intel or Broadcom


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

Newegg.com - CISCO AIR-PI21AG-A-K9 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11a/b/g PCI Up to 54Mbps Wireless Data Rates CISCO Wireless Security Suite supporting WPA and WPA2, including:
Authentication:
802.1X support, including CISCO LEAP, 
is also good AFAIK, and not available in india.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 7, 2012)

if its not available in india , howcome is it a link to post about (esp when you are helping a buyer who wants to buy in india) ??
  
i think you misread the post.


> I want to buy this Intel WiFi card. Can someone show me its indian price and any website from where I can order it?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ There is one guy in E who takes orders from newegg, amazon etc. That is one of the many ways to get stuffs from USA.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 7, 2012)

whats E ??

my fault.
hehehe

E = ebay ???


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 8, 2012)

E = erodov.com , I think


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 8, 2012)

okay.
thanks.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 8, 2012)

@Topgear......not tried ebay..did some R&D on the rad and moved it little away from the mobo...for 400r and asus mobo its a tough fit for corsair h100
Btw i was looking for some case fans two fans particularly would be suitable for my build...both from coolermaster ....excalibur and turbine 1.8 mach 
Has excalibur pricing reached sub-1k and is turbine 1.8 mach avaliable in India???


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2012)

^^ CM Turbine Master MACH1.8 is available ( though hard to find ) around ~1200 bucks.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

cute.bandar said:


> E = erodov.com , I think



I thought that it was already censored.



max_snyper said:


> @Topgear......not tried ebay..did some R&D on the rad and moved it little away from the mobo...for 400r and asus mobo its a tough fit for corsair h100
> Btw i was looking for some case fans two fans particularly would be suitable for my build...both from coolermaster ....excalibur and turbine 1.8 mach
> Has excalibur pricing reached sub-1k and is turbine 1.8 mach avaliable in India???



Excalibur? turbine 1.8 match? Overkill as a cabinet fan.
And about the tight fitting of H100 & 400R, I don't get it. 400R is meant for H100, the cheapest cabinet which can accommodate H100, which was the tag of 400R made by Corsair.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 9, 2012)

@d6bmg...its a great fit for corsair 400R but not good enough for asus mobos or any other mobos with eps pins on the top edge...!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> @d6bmg...its a great fit for corsair 400R but not good enough for asus mobos or any other mobos with eps pins on the top edge...!



Oh, ok. Now I can understand the scenario.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Sep 15, 2012)

hi guys,

i want to build a amd gaming pc as my system is pretty old .. iam a big fan of hitman agent 47 series so i want to be ready for the game.
kindly suggest keeping in mind for the future gaming also


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2012)

Fill the template and make a separate thread.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

Price of AMD cpus have reduced a little bit - FX 8120 is available @ Rs. 9575 ( and FX 8150 @ 11.9k ) now and same goes for Ram modules - Corsair Value select 4GB DDr3 1333 Mhz ram was a little over 1200 bucks but now available @ Rs. 1125 only.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> Price of AMD cpus have reduced a little bit - FX 8120 is available @ Rs. 9575 ( and FX 8150 @ 11.9k ) now and same goes for Ram modules - Corsair Value select 4GB DDr3 1333 Mhz ram was a little over 1200 bucks but now available @ Rs. 1125 only.



Source for the corsair ram?


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

forgot to mention .. it's delta peripherals and HDD prices are also falling down - 1TB HDD is now ~4.5k and 500GB is ~3.6k


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 16, 2012)

Chennai Guys,

Whr in Chennai can i find Corsair 300R Cabinet @ cheaper price ????
Delta quoted me 3.9k and the Stock will be available only in OCT.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2012)

There is a shop near delta called maharaja peripherals I think I don't have their number. Ask them. Also ask in theitdepot.com they are in Chennai too. Check their site and find the price.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 16, 2012)

amjath said:


> There is a shop near delta called maharaja peripherals I think I don't have their number. Ask them. Also ask in theitdepot.com they are in Chennai too. Check their site and find the price.



AFAIK, maharaja peripherals are poachers..


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 16, 2012)

amjath said:


> There is a shop near delta called maharaja peripherals I think I don't have their number. Ask them. Also ask in theitdepot.com they are in Chennai too. Check their site and find the price.



ITdepot always sells @ ridiculously higher price.....only exception is with* NZXT Source Elite 210* for which they quoted me 2.6k  
300R not in stock with them.



MegaMind said:


> AFAIK, maharaja peripherals are poachers..


hmm....got any suggestions ? I heard Corsair 300R is sold for 3.5k in Bangalore


----------



## Revolution (Sep 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me price of Dell U2410 Monitor ?
Only found U2312HM at Kolkata.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Can anyone tell me price of Dell U2410 Monitor ?
> Only found U2312HM at Kolkata.



Umm? Asked at dell showroom about the availability in India?


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 20, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Can anyone tell me price of Dell U2410 Monitor ?
> Only found U2312HM at Kolkata.



I am also buying a monitor and found that new BenQ GW2450HM is the best for under 12k budget. It is not e-IPS panel but a VA panel with much much better contrast and blacks. Why you are buying Dell U2410 it has bad response time?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 21, 2012)

Did u find any good review on BenQ GW2450HM ?
Don't know the difference between VA & e-IPS panels ?




d6bmg said:


> Umm? Asked at dell showroom about the availability in India?


Any Dell showroom at Chandni ?


----------



## acewin (Sep 21, 2012)

U2410 is 27K display, and it is quiet good, there is a wide difference between U2312HM and U2410
@Revolution, you can check with SMC Dell

their listing at erodov's site Monitors : New Range of Dell LCD/LED Monitors at Flat Shipping Rates

there hasnt been much lowering of price in these displays

there are many reviews for the BenQ panel
remember
IPS are better than VA, VA are still TN panel, better  but YET!!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Any Dell showroom at Chandni ?



No, there isn't any. 
One is there at CIT road,  Kankurgachi crossing.
Address: P-47, Hoouse No 12, Scheme VII M, CIT Road, Kankurgachi, Kolkata, - 700054


----------



## Revolution (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u both.
I don't wanna buy any big thing from online cos shipping in WB is real pain specially for big items.


----------



## rockfella (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey,
Any clue about the availibility of Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H USB in New Delhi?
Thanks.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 4, 2012)

acewin said:


> U2410 is 27K display, and it is quiet good, there is a wide difference between U2312HM and U2410
> @Revolution, you can check with SMC Dell
> 
> their listing at erodov's site Monitors : New Range of Dell LCD/LED Monitors at Flat Shipping Rates
> ...



How much is the price of Dell 2713HM? In use its only 799$ and with discount costing around 599$ something that Dell 2410 happened to cost 2 yrs back


----------



## vkl (Oct 6, 2012)

Seems like a good deal as of now:

MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC @ 28.5k 
Core clock - 1010MHz


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2012)

The deal is very good but the only catch is the stock cooler.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 8, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> AFAIK, maharaja peripherals are poachers..


 I kept of rolling and laughing on this line.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys will it be a bad deal if I buy this for Rs 99 

*Wantrn G-Laser 6-Button Mouse . Buy Best Wantrn G-Laser 6-Button Mouse at Lowest Price Online*


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ looks god and well built but never heard of this brand ...


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Guys will it be a bad deal if I buy this for Rs 99
> 
> *Wantrn G-Laser 6-Button Mouse . Buy Best Wantrn G-Laser 6-Button Mouse at Lowest Price Online*



Not bad at all.
Please also share the trick by which you can get it @99/-
Then I will get one too, for testing purpose.


----------



## april (Oct 11, 2012)

what's the price of i3 2120 in kolkata? 
and suggest a mobo within 5-6k to go with it.
thanks in advance.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Not bad at all.
> Please also share the trick by which you can get it @99/-
> Then I will get one too, for testing purpose.


No trick. I got a 200 off coupon when buying a book.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

Ah! Don't get so excited! Check again at the back page in T&C section. That's 200 off on 1500 coupon.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ you ruined my purchase


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ^^ you ruined my purchase



 Welcome to the tactics of HS18!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 11, 2012)

^ lol........... all my coupons go waste on many sites.............


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 11, 2012)

though I got a Rs 1000 discount coupon on lenskart for sunglasses of 2000. Will use that. But the happy/sad part is I look better w/o sunglasses. They say so.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

I've ~15 coupons of HS18 which offers 200 off on 1500.
If anyone still needs those useless coupons, PM me.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 11, 2012)

ok I may need it someday. I need to buy a sound card + a good speaker syatem (HS doesnot have both) + a cabby.

Anybody know any slim cabinet with better air flow ?? at the range of 3K ? And when will Bitfenix Merc Alpha be on stock again ?


----------



## vkl (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks like some price cuts happening here
GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD@13.4k
Core clock -975Mhz


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 12, 2012)

vkl said:


> Looks like some price cuts happening here
> GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD@13.4k
> Core clock -975Mhz



Gigabyte card again at SMC? Awesome!!


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 13, 2012)

nobody replied my query about bitfenix


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 13, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> And when will Bitfenix Merc Alpha be on stock again ?



No idea. Last time I inquired ~1 week ago, the concerned person said that the whole shipment was at customs department pending clearance.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 13, 2012)

Did you ask at erodov forum ? 

I mailed him 2 months ago and he said it will be in stock in about 2-3 weeks. I need bitfenix merc alpha coz it fulfills my need. I need maximum USB ports, and good cable management. I found none other than this


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 14, 2012)

is Onlyssd.com is trusted site? Because i am going to buy OCZ vertex 4 128 gb. Plz tell fast ordering now.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> is Onlyssd.com is trusted site? Because i am going to buy OCZ vertex 4 128 gb. Plz tell fast ordering now.



Call them & confirm the warranty clause before buying from them.



bubusam13 said:


> Did you ask at erodov forum ?



Not in E.


----------



## Skud (Oct 14, 2012)

OnlySSD is run by PrimeABGB. So I think they are pretty reliable.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> OnlySSD is run by PrimeABGB. So I think they are pretty reliable.



Oh sorry. Don't know that before.


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> OnlySSD is run by PrimeABGB. So I think they are pretty reliable.



I Ordered Vertex 4 now how much time will they take to deliver ? This is my 1st online buying I am little concerned.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2012)

Asus P8Z77-M PRO @ 10.7k on Delta Periphereals - great deal IMo


----------



## Myth (Oct 15, 2012)

That mobo at that price is really a great deal. I bought mine at 13k 2 months back. Are prices seriously falling ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

^^ can't say for sure .. even 2 days back M-Pro was priced at 12.3k there but price of P8Z77-M was 9.5k and now it's 10.4k  which makes Asus P8Z77-M PRO @ 10.7k a terrific deal.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> Asus P8Z77-M PRO @ 10.7k on Delta Periphereals - great deal IMo



Very good deal. Then price of motherboards is coming down once again!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 23, 2012)

1 TB external HD 3.0 and 1 TB internal price


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2012)

The best just arrived, with a good price too:- 

Buy Asus Matrix HD 7970 Platinum Graphic Card in Mumbai India


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 29, 2012)

That's too expensive IMO,should be around 32k.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2012)

That's the best 7970 you can buy, and going by the current price of Sapphire Vapor-X & HIS X Turbo, I would say a very good introductory price.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

^^ Blistering deal 

Anyway, I think this is the only GTX 650 Ti available :
Buy Asus GTX 650 Ti Graphic Card in Mumbai India


----------



## bong (Oct 30, 2012)

price of Cooler master
haf-912 advance
haf-912 combat
haf-922
in kolkata


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

1. 6.85k
2. 4.35k
3. 7.7K


----------



## viki61 (Oct 30, 2012)

please can anybody quote me the prices of HD 7770 and HD 6850 in guwahati??, i m planning to buy it locally


----------



## bong (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks topgear
can you give me current price of (kolkata)
Intel i5-3550
MoBo: GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H
PSU: Corsair 500 cxv2
Monitor: Dell ST2220L 22"
Cabinet: Corsair 400 R
cabinet: nzxt source 210 elite
HDD: WD Blue 72000RPM 3gb/s 500GB
HDD: WD Blue 72000RPM 3gb/s 1tb
RAM: G-skills RipjawsX 1x4GB re 

also is there any chance of price drop soon? any recommendation for shops?


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ try this :
WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

and for price drop .. well, there may be ..wait for the market availability of AMD Vishera cpus


----------



## bong (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ is the listed price there will be same on shop? do you think buying from manufracturar dealer/reseller/distributer can save some bucks?

everything i found on that site except the mobo. can you tell the price of it? also i cant find 1tb version of the hdd either.

when does vishera cpu coming in? how much price cut can i expect from that rig?

thanks for your help so far,I really appreciate it.


----------



## Xai (Oct 31, 2012)

MD computer's online prices are not always updated. You can contact them on 033-22346274 or their Facebook page for the current quotes.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys, I am really confused what should I buy between these two cabinets. I asked this question before in a separate thread and got lots of suggestion which actually didn't solve my query. Just reply which PC cabinet/case
Bitfenix Merc Alpha or Cooler Master 430/431


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2012)

do you need the Transparent side panel ? If yes the opt for 430/431 or else if you can live with a normal side panel then Merc Alpha is what you should get.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 1, 2012)

I need 4 usb ports with side pannel within 3K range


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2012)

Without TransParent Side Panel - get BitFenix Merc Alpha ( 4x front SUB ports ) and with Transparent Side Panel get CM Elite 431 Plus ( 3x frot USB ports )


----------



## aby geek (Nov 3, 2012)

current price of corsair gs 600 in new delhi?


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

generally it's around ~4.65K but should not be a penny over 4.8k.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Nov 3, 2012)

suggestion a good monitor within 5-6 k range needed.
thanks.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

go for this :
Link
you may find at ~6k at local shops


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2012)

SMC started COD option ?


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2012)

Only in NCR, just like Prime in Mumbai.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 5, 2012)

need price of 1 tb and 2tb internal drives that you will recommend. ill be buying from np tomorrow so please reply as soon you read this .

thanks


----------



## Jripper (Nov 5, 2012)

Seagate 2TB internal was quoted at 5.6k at Vedant,kolkata earlier today.
Not sure if it is sata III or sata II


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2012)

anyone going to buy a HDD - better stick with WD for now.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> anyone going to buy a HDD - better stick with WD for now.



+1

Really hurts to lose so much data with Seagate failing so much


----------



## aby geek (Nov 6, 2012)

wow thanks for the headsup guys what are WD prices in delhi ncr.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Too bad my dad recently bought 2 TB Seagate HDD i Hope it dont fail soon


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

Just read this 
Link

anyway, the good thing is HDD prices are coming down slowly.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 13, 2012)

My laptop seagate momentus  die a week ago only 8 month old. Now using WD Scorpio Black.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 19, 2012)

are cpu prices rising
price of i5 3570k for 16324...



Revolution said:


> SMC started COD option ?



cod is not free they charge 100rs for delhi and 200rs for ncr


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> are cpu prices rising
> price of i5 3570k for 16324...



where ?? just checked yesterday on local shops. It's still around ~13.5k


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> where ?? just checked yesterday on local shops. It's still around ~13.5k


I think hes referring to flipkart - Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com

Maybe its just flipkart. Or are others to follow ?

Even on flipkart, theres no substantial rise in other cpu prices leaving behind the 3570k.


----------



## Myth (Nov 20, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> I think hes referring to flipkart - Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com
> 
> Maybe its just flipkart. Or are others to follow ?
> 
> Even on flipkart, theres no substantial rise in other cpu prices leaving behind the 3570k.



Its just flipkart. I dont see other sites change prices so frequently. FK deliberately change their prices according to the availability of that item in the market and god knows what other factors.
I think sometimes they hike the prices if an item sells too quickly. Eg: Sapphire 7950 (boost) went out of stock. Was priced 2k higher for 2-3 days after re-stocking.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 20, 2012)

ya flipkart prices way more...
hope to get it around 13.5k in nehru place...


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 20, 2012)

aby geek said:


> wow thanks for the headsup guys what are WD prices in delhi ncr.





N@m@n said:


> ya flipkart prices way more...
> hope to get it around 13.5k in nehru place...



Intel core i5 3570K (ivybridge) retailing @ 13,190 +5% VAT=13,849.5 (Cost to Cost, Nehru Place, New Delhi)

checkout the Pricelist of Cost to Cost Add 5% as VAT to the price if tax already not mentioned.
The down part of the Cost to Cost's Pricelist is that in most cases, you just get to know the price of a particular category/brand of Hardware, and  not the exact model number (in most cases).


----------



## Chirag (Nov 20, 2012)

WD My Passport USB 3.0 1 TB External price was 4.8k yesterday on flipkart and now it's going for 5.7k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2012)

just don't count on the prices FK is showing - if you need anything and see that FK is selling that at a good price just book it immediately before they change their mind


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> I think hes referring to flipkart - Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com
> 
> Maybe its just flipkart. Or are others to follow ?
> 
> Even on flipkart, theres no substantial rise in other cpu prices leaving behind the 3570k.



Nobody is going to buy it from flipkart in anyway.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2012)

FX 8350 at primeabgb @ 12.5k

AMD Processor in India | Buy Processor Online at cheap Price


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot and primeabgb made it possible to get a PD based AM3+ cpu before December. Pricing is also good.- BTW, the CPU has the MoH Warfighter T-Shirt as a free gift ? at-least AMD is offering that on newegg.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 27, 2012)

is this thread updated anymore or what?

All prices compiled from Ebay, prices may be higher / lower in local markets. 

Latest Hard Drive Prices : 


*Interna*l : 

A. physical 
1 TB Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS @ 4.5k 
2 TB Seagate Barracuda ST2000M001 @ 6.3k

B. SSD
120GB OCZ Vertex 3 @ 9.1k (us 2 india)
Corsair 60GB Force Series 3 60 GB @ 4.5k
Corsair Force Series 3 120GB @ 8.2k
OCZ OCTANE S2 SATA II 64GB @ 4.3k
OCZ OCTANE S2 SATA II 128GB @ 8k


----------



## Myth (Dec 1, 2012)

Prices in Vedant,kolkata as of this evening.


*Sapphire 7950 VaporX*20700*Seasonic S12II-620*4675*Corsair tx650*5200

Prices excluding 4% vat.


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2012)

Damn! I am really feeling greedy now to upgrade my GPU.


----------



## Myth (Dec 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> Damn! I am really feeling greedy now to upgrade my GPU.



I would have bought the gpu if I was not so sure about which psu to take. 
The rates are falling with each week as I see.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2012)

Sapphire HD 7950 VaporX OC with Boost at 20.7K is a great buy. It is updated with the Boost Bios released by AMD, comes with excellent VaporX cooler and already factory overclocked. Performance wise it is equivalent to the GTX 670 with the 12.11 Beta7 Driver update. For PSU, even a good 500 or 550W can easily handle it.


----------



## Amir5223 (Dec 2, 2012)

^^great news..best VFM card at the moment and when overclocked it matches the performance of 7970 Ghz edition


----------



## Myth (Dec 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Sapphire HD 7950 VaporX OC with Boost at 20.7K is a great buy. It is updated with the Boost Bios released by AMD, comes with excellent VaporX cooler and already factory overclocked. Performance wise it is equivalent to the GTX 670 with the 12.11 Beta7 Driver update. For PSU, even a good 500 or 550W can easily handle it.



If I add the Sapphire 7950 vaporx to my current config and both cpu/gpu will be OCed, will a 550w PSU suffice or do I need something with more juice, like tx650 ?
If 500-550 is ok, which one ?

The seasonic 620 is more vfm as compared to the tx650, but *rma *is the only major problem.
Seasonic 620w has more efficiency, lower price, and lower amp on the 12v. Everything else is the almost the same.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 2, 2012)

I found this MSI hd 7750 @ flipkart
*www.flipkart.com/msi-amd-r7750-pmd...9bf8&srno=t_2&otracker=from-search&query=7750
Is it the best pricing available or can it be found on a lower pricing online?


----------



## Ahmar (Dec 2, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> I found this MSI hd 7750 @ flipkart
> *www.flipkart.com/msi-amd-r7750-pmd...9bf8&srno=t_2&otracker=from-search&query=7750
> Is it the best pricing available or can it be found on a lower pricing online?



Sapphire HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card



jackal_79 said:


> I found this MSI hd 7750 @ flipkart
> *www.flipkart.com/msi-amd-r7750-pmd...9bf8&srno=t_2&otracker=from-search&query=7750
> Is it the best pricing available or can it be found on a lower pricing online?



*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=4732&category_id=132&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53


----------



## ashintomson (Dec 2, 2012)

guys whats the price for a 2tb wd green hdd ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 2, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> guys whats the price for a 2tb wd green hdd ?



5890@flipkart.

Also found these:

*compareindia.in.com/products/internal-hard-drives/western-digital/172/832



Ahmar said:


> Sapphire HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card
> 
> 
> 
> *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=4732&category_id=132&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53



Well, i was looking for the MSI version.But thanks anyway.While i was searching, i found these.


HIS AMD/ATI 7750 1 GB GDDR5	                           		Flipkart			7651		
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5	                   	        Flipkart			7330		
Sapphire HD 7750 1GB GDDR5	                                   		PrimeABGB		6950	+ Shipping Charges
Sapphire AMD HD 7750 HDMI OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5	   	        Flipkart			8667		
MSI GRAPHICS CARD R7750-PMD1GD5/OC	                   	        MDComputers.in	7176	+ Shipping Charges
MSI AMD R7750-PMD1GD5/OC 1 GB GDDR5	           		Flipkart			7371		
MSI AMD R7750-PMD1GD5/OC 1 GB GDDR5	           		theitwares		7350		
SAPPHIRE GRAPHIC CARD HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 OC	   	        MDComputers.in	7592	+ Shipping Charges
GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD RADEON HD 7750 1GB DDR5 OC	        MDComputers.in	7020	+ Shipping Charges
POWERCOLOR GRAPHIC CARD HD7750 1GB GDDR5	   	        MDComputers.in	6604    + Shipping Charges
Asus AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5	                          	        Flipkart		8025	

Looks like FK pricing is better for the MSI one.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2012)

Myth said:


> If I add the Sapphire 7950 vaporx to my current config and both cpu/gpu will be OCed, will a 550w PSU suffice or do I need something with more juice, like tx650 ?
> If 500-550 is ok, which one ?
> 
> The seasonic 620 is more vfm as compared to the tx650, but *rma *is the only major problem.
> Seasonic 620w has more efficiency, lower price, and lower amp on the 12v. Everything else is the almost the same.



a more powerful PSU is always a nice addition if you can afford otherwise a 550 W PSu should suffice.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2012)

ASUS F2A85-M-LE @ 6k ( link )
AMD A10-5800K @ 8.65k ( link )


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> ASUS F2A85-M-LE @ 6k ( link )
> AMD A10-5800K @ 8.65k ( link )


Finally!! They have arrived. Thanks a lot for posting these here. 

Now to start recommending people


----------



## Neo (Dec 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> ASUS F2A85-M-LE @ 6k ( link )
> AMD A10-5800K @ 8.65k ( link )



Over priced. Stay away.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

let's give it some time to cool down - once it becomes available on couple of more shops the price will come down  - at-least 500/600 bucks for sure.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2012)

Neo said:


> Over priced. Stay away.



Everything released here won't match USA prices, not upfront when it just got released.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2012)

Lots of cheaper FM2 motherboard have arrived in SMC, starting from 3.5K for the MSI A55 based one.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

yes, just saw those but there's no Trinity APU on their but it will be avaiable with them shortly for sure - what we need now is more Trinity Apus not just the A4 5300 or A10-5800K - every Trinity apus should be available on the market.


----------



## prashantbhat25 (Dec 15, 2012)

Got a Gigibyte G41M-Combo MotherBoard for my Core2Duo E6600. My Old MB was giving constant problems, hence decided to change. 
Got it from Lamington Rd. shop, SunSigns Systems for Rs. 3050.


----------



## hanumanth217 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone.

Please let me know the price for below Components.

Also suggest me which Shop is best in S P Road.

MOBO-ASUS-P8B75-M LX-
CPU- Intel pentium 2 core G645-
Hard disk Seagate 160 GB SATA-

Thanks & Regards
Hanumanth


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2012)

ASUS-P8B75-M LX @ ~4k
Intel Pentium G645 @ ~3.3k
160GB HDD @ 2.4k


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2013)

So I was searching prices of components, clicked on Google Result of THEITWARES and got some error that site was being moved.

After some time I again checked the site and it seems it has been completely revamped. The new design is nice. Prices are also good. Have a look here TheITWares


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> So I was searching prices of components, clicked on Google Result of THEITWARES and got some error that site was being moved.
> 
> After some time I again checked the site and it seems it has been completely revamped. The new design is nice. Prices are also good. Have a look here TheITWares



They still havent restocked the noctua nh-u12p se2 cpu cooler and neither are they importing it. 
They keep recommending Noctua NH-C12P SE14 instead


----------



## Lop (Jan 2, 2013)

where can i get these fans in india...


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lop said:


> where can i get these fans in india...



Here:
Noctua (NF-S12B FLX)- 120mm Adjustable Speed Fan 1200/900/600 RPM Bevelled -RPB | eBay

It's imported from US and hence costlier.


----------



## rockfella (Jan 3, 2013)

Better vfm fans to cool desktop mate 


Lop said:


> where can i get these fans in india...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2013)

any good stores in laminghton road apart fro primeabgb and the itwares to buy components from?


----------



## Lop (Jan 3, 2013)

rockfella said:


> Better vfm fans to cool desktop mate



can you please suggest some


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> any good stores in laminghton road apart fro primeabgb and the itwares to buy components from?



Computer. Selection. Reliable. Cool prices.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 4, 2013)

Where to get CM hyper 212+ 2nd fan? I got 1st stock one only.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 4, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Where to get CM hyper 212+ 2nd fan? I got 1st stock one only.


Try Googling. Saw one similar thread:

2nd fan for Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus? - Cooler-and-Heatsinks - Overclocking


----------



## Myth (Jan 4, 2013)

Pick any 120mm fan.
push pull might not make much of a difference. 
Check the cabinet ventilation first.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 5, 2013)

hmm ok if it doesn't matter i wont bother thx for clarification guyz


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 7, 2013)

people ! i wanna get the crosshair v formula + fx 8350 + hd 7850 from nehru place ! does anybody know the correct prices and i m also thinking to get i5 3570k + maximus v formula + hd 7850 . Which config should i get ? and pls quote the prices for each config !! well im thinking to strat another thread ?


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 7, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> people ! i wanna get the crosshair v formula + fx 8350 + hd 7850 from nehru place ! does anybody know the correct prices and i m also thinking to get i5 3570k + maximus v formula + hd 7850 . Which config should i get ? and pls quote the prices for each config !! well im thinking to strat another thread ?



better start a new thread


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 7, 2013)

hmm thats what im thinking !!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> people ! i wanna get the crosshair v formula + fx 8350 + hd 7850 from nehru place ! does anybody know the correct prices and i m also thinking to get i5 3570k + maximus v formula + hd 7850 . Which config should i get ? and pls quote the prices for each config !! well im thinking to strat another thread ?



New thread with template please.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 8, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> New thread with template please.


yeh man i know bout that !


----------



## Revolution (Jan 9, 2013)

Please tell me if anyone know the current price of the following.
Dell S2240M(DVI)
Dell S2340M(DVI)
AOC i2357Fh(2xHDMI)

BTW,can anyone tell me info of input lag or response time of these monitors ?
I'm confused cos AOC page showing 14ms but at other site showing 5ms.
And Dell 7ms.
Don't know these are good for gaming or not.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 9, 2013)

all thesevhere shown are not good for hardcore gaminng but a casual gamer would definitely like them .


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 12, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Please tell me if anyone know the current price of the following.
> Dell S2240M(DVI)
> Dell S2340M(DVI)
> AOC i2357Fh(2xHDMI)
> ...



I am using my samsung 22inch lcd tv as monitor as I dont notice any input lag. So, cant comment on that.

A response time of below 16ms would be good enough considering you are going to turn v-sync on.
I dont have much idea about different panels, let others comment on that.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 15, 2013)

WD 1 TB external portable HD ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably the best VFM SSD atm;-

Samsung 250GB 840 Series SSD @ 14.5k


----------



## vkl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think for a little more Samsung 256GB 830 Series SSD ~15.3k is a better option than the Samsung 250GB 840 Series SSD.The TLC based Samsung 840 has much lower write speed performance even compared to the Sandforce based SSDs.Also it comes with 3 years of warranty as compared to 5 years with 830 series 256GB.840 PRO series which performs overall much better all-round  is priced considerably higher at 20.3k for the 256GB model.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 16, 2013)

Better to buy Pro version and the normal version is useless.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 21, 2013)

Can any tell me current local price(not online) of the following ?
Buying big things online is big hassle for those who live in WB.

AOC i2367Fh
Dell S2240M
Dell S2340M
BenQ GW2450HM


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 21, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Can any tell me current local price(not online) of the following ?
> Buying big things online is big hassle for those who live in WB.
> 
> AOC i2367Fh
> ...



How much is the cost of Dell U2713H in Delhi?


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Budget is 4.5k and i need a good headset 1st for gaming second for music and movies. Plz plz suggest me good headsets.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Budget is 4.5k and i need a good headset 1st for gaming second for music and movies. Plz plz suggest me good headsets.



Corsair Vengeance 2000 @4.1K


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Corsair Vengeance 2000 @4.1K



Seriously where? O.O


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 7, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Corsair Vengeance 2000 @4.1K


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 7, 2013)

I am sure he meant 1500 and not 2000 !


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

still where is Corsair @ 4.1k? I thought it was around 4.5k+.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> still where is Corsair @ 4.1k? I thought it was around 4.5k+.


Kolkata price 

A WD 500GB blue is 3k+tax here, WD 1TB Green 64MB cache is 3.8k+tax.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Can ship from Kolkata to delhi at that price?


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Can ship from Kolkata to delhi at that price?


No, kolkata has only one online shop and they don't list even half of their products in stock on their online site, and also since its being shipped that automatically applies some shipping charge, have someone pick it up for you.

The prices are low none the less: WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
Actual prices are about 5-7% lower than online prices.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe i should contact cilus. He can help i am sure but will i get warranty here in delhi?


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Maybe i should contact cilus. He can help i am sure but will i get warranty here in delhi?


Yeah, they are all official products.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 7, 2013)

You can contact Tkin too.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Plz anybody help me anybody atleast either cilus or tkin.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Plz anybody help me anybody atleast either cilus or tkin.


Help with what, Cilus is more reputed in shops, he helped gameranand to purchase his system from kolkata and get it shipped, ask gameranand if you want.

Cilus, help him


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> Help with what, Cilus is more reputed in shops, he helped gameranand to purchase his system from kolkata and get it shipped, ask gameranand if you want.
> 
> Cilus, help him


@ Kapilove- tkin is famous too. He buy gizmo from MD and verdant regularly I mean like bread and butter 
Cilus is King though


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Tenida said:


> @ Kapilove- tkin is famous too. He buy gizmo from MD and verdant regularly I mean like bread and butter
> Cilus is King though


And you a reviewer in another site, they send you stuff regularly


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> And you a reviewer in another site, they send you stuff regularly



yeah yeah


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cmon Bengali babus don't fight n help me?  hehe (ami tomake bhalobashi)


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Cmon Bengali babus don't fight n help me?  hehe (ami tomake bhalobashi)


Will help don't worry 
And ami tomar premika ke bhalobasi ( And i love your gf  )


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Cmon Bengali babus don't fight n help me?  hehe *(ami tomake bhalobashi)*


*encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSNjn8JPYvRN78XDLzERn4dO7KC_5O48W72gp3MZVDLQ0ldtWJf
Do you know what that means?

PS: What do you need help with?


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> *encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSNjn8JPYvRN78XDLzERn4dO7KC_5O48W72gp3MZVDLQ0ldtWJf
> Do you know what that means?
> 
> PS: What do you need help with?



Isn't it cleared yet? I want to buy Corsair 1500 @ 4.1k from Kolkata as it cost around 4.5k here. Will save 400 or so.


----------



## Skud (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you realize shipping will cost extra?


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

is this true? 

Corsair - Vengeance 1500 Dolby 7.1 USB Gaming Headset [ CA-9011112-WW ]


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> is this true?
> 
> Corsair - Vengeance 1500 Dolby 7.1 USB Gaming Headset [ CA-9011112-WW ]


No no no no, stay away from lynx, they'll steal your money, its a scam site.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2013)

Can I strap 4GB RAM sticks running @ 1600MHz onto my motherboard which already has 4GB running @ 1333MHz? And... err... no I won't buy 4GB RAM @ 1333MHz instead.... I need them extra speeds if it works.

And please suggest a cheap-arse-but-good 4GB RAM sti©ks.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 10, 2013)

TBH at the same speed sticks from almost all companies cost the same. I got my G.Skill Ripjaws X 4GB 1600 MHz single stick for around 1.5k. If you really want to use all sticks at 1600, simply OC them and see if its stable.


----------



## truegenius (Feb 16, 2013)

if you pair a 1600mhz ram with 1333mhz then 1600mhz ram will run at 1333mhz by default
you will need to overclock them
and there is no major performance deference between 1600mhz and 1333mhz except in case of amd apu or gaming on igpu
www​.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can I strap 4GB RAM sticks running @ 1600MHz onto my motherboard which already has 4GB running @ 1333MHz? And... err... no I won't buy 4GB RAM @ 1333MHz instead.... I need them extra speeds if it works.
> 
> And please suggest a cheap-arse-but-good 4GB RAM sti©ks.



No, you can't run RAM modules in two different speeds in your motherboard.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> No, you can't run RAM modules in two different speeds in your motherboard.


I think you meant to say both will run at lowest speed among the two unless set from the BIOS.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 16, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek, Rams of different speed will run simultaneously on your system and at the speed of the lower one which is 1333 MHz in your case. But most of the 1333 MHz Rams from brands like Corsair, G-Skill, Kingston and even Transcend are capable of running at 1600 MHz speed. But you need to make sure they have same Cache Latency for stability. Rams with different Cache Latency causes serious stability issues and they are not easy to change as easily as the speed can be. What Motherboard you're using currently?


----------



## sidhelper (Feb 20, 2013)

can you tell me the cost of 
1. 7870 Ghz edition
2. 660 ti
3. 660
and which one is better value for money in bangalore?


----------



## ravi88 (Feb 20, 2013)

Guys i am planning to get assembled PC basically for gaming My Budget is 30-35K
Please suggest me the Best configuration.Thnx


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2013)

welcome to TDF and you better create a thread here : PC Components / Configurations


----------



## saby (Feb 22, 2013)

*Guys I going to build a future proof gaming rig can some one help select the config?*

I am a web developer and not a hardcore gamer I am going to build a mid range gaming rig which would help me even with my profession. And it sure the rig would be a future proof so that i can expand over it.
I have a config in my mind guys help me in it. my budget is around 30 k -40 k.
Specs i have in mind are:-
Intel i5 3570k
Asrock extreame-6
2 X 4GB DDR3 CORRSAIR 1600 XMS
SMPS GSM PRO 800 SMPS
I ball Cabinet
Monitor not required

Guys please give me rates of delhi as I live in delhi


----------



## vkl (Feb 23, 2013)

^^Create a separate thread answering the PC building Questionnaire


----------



## Neo (Feb 23, 2013)

vkl said:


> ^^Create a separate thread answering the PC building Questionnaire


I thought you were dead


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 10, 2013)

Whats the current price of a 2 TB internal HDD(of Western Digital and Seagate)?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 10, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Whats the current price of a 2 TB internal HDD(of Western Digital and Seagate)?



around 5.8 - 6k for (Seagate Barracuda/ WDC Green)


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> around 5.8 - 6k for (Seagate Barracuda/ WDC Green)



Thanks for the info,how much does a WD blue caviar 2 TB HDD cost?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 10, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks for the info,how much does a WD blue caviar 2 TB HDD cost?



It will be around the same price add about 300-500 , BTW it is very hard to find a WB BLUE 2TB.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've heard that WD Green caviar HDDS are unreliable-is it really the case?


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ Don't worry .. if it goes kaput anytime WD will replace it with a Black edition  at-least some people has got such thing.

BTW, AMD FX 8320 @ 10.8k - the most VFM cpu out on the market.


----------



## Skud (Mar 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> *^^ Don't worry .. if it goes kaput anytime WD will replace it with a Black edition  at-least some people has got such thing.*
> 
> BTW, AMD FX 8320 @ 10.8k - the most VFM cpu out on the market.




I got a Green for Green. But at least, unlike Seagate, it's not a "certified repaired" thing and I got full 3 years warranty.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2013)

^^ You got 3 years warranty with WD Green ?  Purchased when ?

BTW, check out Sapphire HD 7870XT ( Tahiti Le ) @ 18k - a very nice deal for a gfx card under 20K.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 20, 2013)

TBH I am disappointed in the Single Core Performance of The 8350. Still far from OLD generation 2xxx Series of Intel. I understand that AMD are for VFM users but in Gaming where hardly 2 Cores and sometimes (Very Few) 4 core matter it gets hefty beating


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ You got 3 years warranty with WD Green ?  Purchased when ?
> 
> BTW, check out Sapphire HD 7870XT ( Tahiti Le ) @ 18k - a very nice deal for a gfx card under 20K.




2010 December, RMAed within a year.


----------



## tkin (Mar 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ Don't worry .. if it goes kaput anytime WD will replace it with a Black edition  at-least some people has got such thing.
> 
> BTW, AMD FX 8320 @ 10.8k - the most VFM cpu out on the market.


I got a 1TB Black(FAEX) as a replacement for a 500GB green, but took almost 2 months.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2013)

^^ yep, I've read that on some other thread and Sam has also got 1TB Black for 0.5 TB Green.



Skud said:


> 2010 December, RMAed within a year.



Thanks for the info ... those were the golden time of HDDs at-least price and warranty wise upto 2011.


----------



## satyanjoy (Apr 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ Don't worry .. if it goes kaput anytime WD will replace it with a Black edition  at-least some people has got such thing.
> 
> BTW, AMD FX 8320 @ 10.8k - the most VFM cpu out on the market.



Is 4170 is available in India ? Is there any major difference between 4100 and 4170 ?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2013)

No, FX-4170 is not launched in India. Also FX-4170 has a stock speed of 4.2 GHz with 4.3 GHz Turbo Boost frequency and apart from that there isn't any difference between between FX-4100 and FX-4170. Both are based on same Bulldozer architecture but due to higher clock speed, FX-4170 can compete with i3 2120 at 1600X900 and 1920X1080 resolution but consumes significantly higher power.


----------



## satyanjoy (Apr 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> No, FX-4170 is not launched in India. Also FX-4170 has a stock speed of 4.2 GHz with 4.3 GHz Turbo Boost frequency and apart from that there isn't any difference between between FX-4100 and FX-4170. Both are based on same Bulldozer architecture but due to higher clock speed, FX-4170 can compete with i3 2120 at 1600X900 and 1920X1080 resolution but consumes significantly higher power.


thanks..this CPU goes toe to toe against the 3470 or 8350 in Crysis 3 in 1080p. Although it perform near i3 in FarCry 3


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2013)

if you have a quad core cpu ( Phenom II or C2D era or better ) then you don't need to worry about cpu bottleneck anymore for gaming rather focus more on the gpu deparment but of-course if you are planning to run multi gpu config with high end gpus then cpu and memory bandwidth ( platform wise ) should be considered with importance.


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 23, 2013)

what's the price of WD Green and WD Blue 1TB HDD in mumbai?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 23, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> what's the price of WD Green and WD Blue 1TB HDD in mumbai?



wd green has issues so avoid it.ed blue is out of stock from past 6months.

look at tosibha 1tb(3year warranty) - rs 3500-3700


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 23, 2013)

ok, :O  i've only used WD, maxtor, hitachi and samsung drives so far, never had any failures or other issues    so wanted to stick to them,  how is toshiba in terms of reliability and A.S.S. ?  i am not from mumbai and i don't think i have any toshiba SVC in my city.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 23, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> ok, :O  i've only used WD, maxtor, hitachi and samsung drives so far, never had any failures or other issues    so wanted to stick to them,  how is toshiba in terms of reliability and ASS ?  i am not from mumbai and i don't think i have any toshiba SVC in my city.


Toshiba drives are fine... 
Many users have bought it. And Plz change the word ASS to A.S.S ....


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Toshiba drives are fine...
> Many users have bought it. And Plz change the word ASS to A.S.S ....



edited..


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> wd green has issues so avoid it.ed blue is out of stock from past 6months.
> 
> look at tosibha 1tb(3year warranty) - rs 3500-3700



are you sure Tosahiba HDDs have 3 years warranty ??


----------



## kaushiksaha6 (Apr 24, 2013)

plz suggest me which motherboard and processor will be better combination? 1) gigabyte GA H61M D2H or DS2 with Intel G530 celeron 2.4GHz.  2) ASRock N68C GS Fs with any compitible and proecssor with in dis range. or 3) suggest any better combination with in dis range.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 24, 2013)

Toshiba has 3 years warranty. Warranty is honoured by Rashi.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> are you sure Tosahiba HDDs have 3 years warranty ??





Spoiler



y u no sleep


yeah Toshiba has 3 years warranty as of now for 1TB HDDs


----------



## kaushiksaha6 (Apr 24, 2013)

kaushiksaha6 said:


> plz suggest me which motherboard and processor will be better combination? 1) gigabyte GA H61M D2H or DS2 with Intel G530 celeron 2.4GHz.  2) ASRock N68C GS Fs with any compitible and proecssor with in dis range. or 3) suggest any better combination with in dis range.



plz help me


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Toshiba has 3 years warranty. Warranty is honoured by Rashi.



That's comforting and thanks for the confirmation.



avinandan012 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



hardcore gaming ... 



only for 1TB HDDs ? not for 500GB models ? anyway, unlike WD I'm unable to find any warranty related document for APAC region on Toshiba's website.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 25, 2013)

kaushiksaha6 said:


> plz suggest me which motherboard and processor will be better combination? 1) gigabyte GA H61M D2H or DS2 with Intel G530 celeron 2.4GHz.  2) ASRock N68C GS Fs with any compitible and proecssor with in dis range. or 3) suggest any better combination with in dis range.



What's your budget? 
You should go with Pentium instead of Celeron. 
Get: 
* Intel G2010 -- 3k 
* Gigabyte GA-H61-D2H -- 3.2k 
Total ---- 6.2k


----------



## Revolution (Apr 25, 2013)

Is Intel G860 better for gaming than Intel G2010 ?


----------



## navin00 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello guys looking forward to upgrade my PC and thought of GFX first i have sorted out only 1 card according to my preference ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 670 2GB DDR5 AMP EDITION.the specs are good but need some expert advice from you guys about the review..
Sorry for the double post..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2013)

navin00 said:


> Hello guys looking forward to upgrade my PC and thought of GFX first i have sorted out only 1 card according to my preference ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 670 2GB DDR5 AMP EDITION.the specs are good but need some expert advice from you guys about the review..
> Sorry for the double post..


The price of GTX 670 is almost same as HD 7970 . But HD 7970 is better in performance than the GTX 670 . So HD 7970 should be your choice.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 26, 2013)

Actually hd 7970 beats normal gtx 670, but that amp edition is oc one so it will same as hd 7970(with latest drivers)

@op get any of them,you will face no difference in real world

*tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_670_Amp_Edition/images/perfrel.gif


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 26, 2013)

Couple of weeks ago I went to Nehru Place and found that SMC International is closed. Can someone provide me shop where I can get latest HIGH End products. No its not Computer Empire, they don't keep high end stuff


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 26, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Is Intel G860 better for gaming than Intel G2010 ?



they might be equal in performance,but g2010 will have edge due to 3rd gen cpu + consumes less power.

g2020 > 2010 > g860


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Actually hd 7970 beats normal gtx 670, but that amp edition is oc one so it will same as hd 7970(with latest drivers)
> 
> @op get any of them,you will face no difference in real world
> 
> *tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_670_Amp_Edition/images/perfrel.gif



well it depends on the Game, Resolution & Card.

A 1250Mhz HD 7970 can throw most of the Green Campers out of the camp at 1080p & even higher. Also any stock HD 7970 can be OCed to 1250 without any additional voltage tweaks.

But if OP is planning for Multi Card Config, then i would go with GTX 670 or GTX 680 sli. Not because of the performance, but due to the driver support.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2013)

apart from performance one creamy thing about GTX 670 AMP is it's 5 years warranty


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2013)

The 7970 is a very good OCer ..... And the 7970 can be OCed too to beat the GTX 670 AMPs performance.


----------



## d3p (Apr 27, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> The 7970 is a very good OCer ..... And the 7970 can be OCed too to beat the GTX 670 AMPs performance.



7970 not only can be OC-ed to beat GTX 670. Its kick the balls of GTX 680.


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2013)

Anyone can tell me current price of the following ?

Intel Pentium G860 
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H 
4GB 1600MHz Corsair/GSkill RAM
2GB GTX650 Card


----------



## theterminator (May 8, 2013)

give me cheapest prices of these :

18.5" monitor, 
intel pentium G2010,
450w psu,
cabinet,
500gb hdd


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 8, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Anyone can tell me current price of the following ?
> 
> Intel Pentium G860
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
> ...



g860 is not  available,G2010 @rs 3000 , b75 @rs 4000 , 4gb ram @rs 1800 , gtx 650@rs 8000



theterminator said:


> give me cheapest prices of these :
> 
> 18.5" monitor,
> intel pentium G2010,
> ...



Dell 18.5 inch @rs 5500
g2010 @rs 3300

Antec vp450p @rs 2900

cabi =?

wd blue 500gb @rs 2900


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2013)

SeaSonic SS-400ES @ 2.7k is also a good choice but the cheapest 450 PSU from a reputed brand is Corsai VS 450.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2013)

FX 6300 May Be available now  I checked the site a few days before and it was showing coming soon mid april or something like that .. but now it looks like any regular cpu which is in stock with bitfang :

AMD FX-6300 6C Processor, Compare and Buy latest AMD Processors Online in India: bitFang.com


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 12, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> yeah Toshiba has 3 years warranty as of now for 1TB HDDs





topgear said:


> only for 1TB HDDs ? not for 500GB models ? anyway, unlike WD I'm unable to find any warranty related document for APAC region on Toshiba's website.


3 Years warranty period applies on *all* DT01ACA series Toshiba drives.


----------



## rider (May 12, 2013)

Hello guys! please tell me the best price of Dell S2340L IPS monitor. Is there any better monitor around 12k?

Priorities are games and movies, so glossy.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> give me cheapest prices of these :
> 
> 18.5" monitor,
> intel pentium G2010,
> ...



as for the monitor, better go for 20 incher Dell 2030m for just 500 bucks more..
1.5 inches matters.. and you wont regret the extra bucks spent..

and there are many cheap cabbies in stores for 500-1000 the ones that cost 700 are average and are good.. below that , the 500 bucks ones are "not to be bought" type items.. just have a look at the store and you'll find out why..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> give me cheapest prices of these :
> 
> 18.5" monitor,
> intel pentium G2010,
> ...



compromise on PSU if u donot want GPU


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> 3 Years warranty period applies on *all* DT01ACA series Toshiba drives.



great, thinking of getting a Toshiba HDD


----------



## manojka21 (May 22, 2013)

Awsome!!!


----------



## BombayBoy (May 22, 2013)

due to the recent strike in protest against LBT, the prices are a bit higher and everybody is selling old stock
today at PrimeABGB

i5 3470 @ 11200
GA B75MD3H @ 4300
GSkill 4GB @ 2200
WD Blue 1TB @ 3750 (availability wasn't confirmed) Black @ 5900
GTX 650Ti Boost @ 12700
HD 7850 2GB @ 14800


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2013)

what is LBT ??


----------



## Ayuclack (May 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> what is LBT ??



LBT is the tax on entry of goods for use / consumption within areas of the local civic bodies. It is a self assessment or account based method of paying local tax, where the businessmen or trader himself declares his tax liability. Unlike in the octroi regime, trucks carrying goods will not be subjected to physical checking at check posts.


Hardwire.in was closed for 2 days due to it !!


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> what is LBT ??



*www.firstpost.com/economy/what-is-...ers-striking-all-you-need-to-know-758509.html

Will retailers rejoin LBT strike? Even they don't know - Mumbai - DNA


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2013)

thanks for the info guys  .. and now I know why sellers are against this.


----------



## ankush28 (May 24, 2013)

hey guysss what is the cheapest price of this components and also suggest some good shops...@ lamington road
intel i3-3210
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H 
Corsair 4GB value select
Dell IN1930
Corsair CXv2 430 watt
WD Caviar Blue 500gb hdd


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> what is LBT ??



There's a G missing on that acronym ..


Spoiler



TROLOLOL


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> thanks for the info guys  .. and now I know why sellers are against this.



bcoz the sellers will have to maintain each & every account of the transaction done...and they said that due to this the IT dept can harass them anytime


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2013)

intel i3-3210 -6.5k
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H 3.5k
Corsair 4GB value select 1.5k
Dell IN1930 ~5k
Corsair CXv2 430 watt 2.5k
WD Caviar Blue 500gb hdd 2.9k
This is a ballpark figure.. please see local prices for more info


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2013)

Intel DZ75ML-45K @ 4.4k - this may be the one and oly Z75 motherboard available with K series cpu OC support.


----------



## ankush28 (May 27, 2013)

Hey guys.
In which shop can I find zebronics bijli w/o smps @ lamington road mumbai & what is the price.
I've searched in many stores but everywhere UNAVAILABLE 
Tell me if any alternatives are there with same features, looks, price.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

I think Zebronics Bijli is out of production now hence the unavailability and it's really very tough to find a cabby with similar looks and features at 1.5k .. you better get NZXT Gamma @ 2.5k.


----------



## BombayBoy (May 29, 2013)

Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com 

best deal available, was at Lamington earlier today and they quoted 1950~2000 

thanks to @Ashish65 for getting me this deal 
just ordered 2


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> 
> best deal available, was at Lamington earlier today and they quoted 1950~2000
> 
> ...



 yaar
Flipkart offering cheaper than lamington road :X
Result of lbt strike.
thanks for sharing FK link. thanks alot.

What is the price of MY RIG as shown in my signature @ lamington road ... I want it for my friend.
When i purchased it was at 25k but prices are bit unstable now...if i buy it from flipkart now it is going up to 30k+ 
can anyone please post latest price of these components, also I need suggetion for buying should I wait for 1 month ao price will become stable and lower.


----------



## BombayBoy (May 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> yaar
> Flipkart offering cheaper than lamington road :X
> Result of lbt strike.
> thanks for sharing FK link. thanks alot.
> ...



welcome  but now the price back to 2050 and soon going out of stock (spoke to flipkart)

the price of your rig, le, i am just staying close to Lamington and was there for the purchase, so shared the rates, if i do go again tomorrow, i will get you an update
but the mobo is 4150, i3 3210 should be ~ 7000, WD Blue 500 GB was 3200, MK200 combo got it at 750, Corsair CX430V2 NA at Prime, but online at some sites ~2700-2800

was at Prime today, i3 3210 + GA B75M D3H @ 10750 (i3 3210 @ 6600) Coarsair Value @ 1900, CX$30V2 @ 2500 but NA


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2013)

OMG ! an i3 3210 selling for ~7k .. AMD's FX-6300 is a lot better than this at same price level.


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> OMG ! an i3 3210 selling for ~7k .. AMD's FX-6300 is a lot better than this at same price level.



 prime is highly overpriced now a days after lbt strike
can you imagine corsair value 1333 is 2k at prime  
BTW what is price of ASUS P8B75-M LX
at MAHAVIR or any other shop offering cheaper.
ps-i3 3210 is avilable for 6.3k in my local area MALAD. asus mobo is not availble


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2013)

ASUS P8B75-M LX should cost you a little less than 4k.


----------



## ankush28 (May 31, 2013)

thanks a lot @ topgear.
now i'll buy asus P8B75-M LX, i dont like gigabyte b75.

BTW it will work FİNE with i3 3210/3220


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

yes P8B75-M LX will work fine with any of those cpus.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 12, 2013)

How much is the cost of Haswell 4770K in Delhi?


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2013)

there's no 4770 *K* model available with any retailers right now .. the plain i7 4770 is around 19.5k so when the *K* model comes expect to pay a little extra.


----------



## Funny (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys,

I am looking for updated and lowest possible price for this config :
Processor : i3-3210 
Mobo : Gigabyte H61 -D2H
RAM : Corsair value select 4GB
PSU : Corsair cx430 v2 watt
Cabinet : IBall
HDD : Seagate 160gb
Graphic Card : Sapphire HD 6670 1 GB DDR5

I can buy online or from a good dealer in Bangalore.
For reference, I got this quotation from one of the dealers here in Bangalore : 

So suggest me if I can get it for lower price than the above. If from online, kindly give links.

Thank you


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 22, 2013)

Funny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am looking for updated and lowest possible price for this config :
> 
> ...



Answer in bold


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 22, 2013)

How much more time will it take for 4770K to come to india? Its more than 3 weeks that intel has launched haswell processors


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 22, 2013)

it is already arrived 

Intel 3.5 GHz LGA1150 4770K i7 4th Generation Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Intel+Core+i7-4770K+3.5+GHz+Processor_C30P18108.html


----------



## amjath (Jun 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> it is already arrived
> 
> Intel 3.5 GHz LGA1150 4770K i7 4th Generation Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com
> 
> Buy Online Intel Core I7-4770K 3.5 GHz Processor in india



22400 @delta peripherals chennai


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 23, 2013)

that link was just for reference I know local price is much less.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> 22400 @delta peripherals chennai



Bit overpriced. But I wasen't expecting it to be less than 20K. A good overclocking motherboard like ASUS Z87 Pro. Is it available in indian market? How much will it cost?


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Bit overpriced. But I wasen't expecting it to be less than 20K. A good overclocking motherboard like ASUS Z87 Pro. Is it available in indian market? How much will it cost?



Dollar rate reached 60 and reducing slowly also its new to the market thats y overpriced


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 24, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Bit overpriced. But I wasen't expecting it to be less than 20K. A good overclocking motherboard like ASUS Z87 Pro. Is it available in indian market? How much will it cost?




yup ther are

 Buy Online Asus Z87-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india

 Buy ASUS Z87 Sabertooth Motherboard Online | India :- more better


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Bit overpriced. But I wasen't expecting it to be less than 20K. *A good overclocking motherboard* like ASUS Z87 Pro. Is it available in indian market? How much will it cost?



if a good overclocking mobo is what you want don't settle for anything less than a ROG series board.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 25, 2013)

amjath said:


> Dollar rate reached 60 and reducing slowly also its new to the market thats y overpriced



WTF is going on with indian economy? In countries like US and UK the inflation is going negative and over here things are getting worst day by day. That means the price of these IT products will rise substantially by more than 5%


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2013)

you are right bro .. in US an GTX 770 costs $410 ( Zotac Amp ) but here it's 34.5K --10k more even after the high price of dollar.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

Any opinion about Neo Dynamic computers they are offering 2k less as
compare to prime plus few freebies and free assembling. it is shifted on
ground floor same building of primeabgb.
Anyone has experience with this shop.
buying today so help asap.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 27, 2013)

How much is the cost of Corsaid 900D case in inidan market


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 27, 2013)

wht is the price of wd my passport 1 tb external hdd.....in kolkata it is not available....anyone knws where it is available in kolkata and the price..!!

its 4700 in flipkart...!!!


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 27, 2013)

Can I find this case in indian market? This is a very fine case with excellent build quality, dust management system and serves as a very good value of money


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2013)

^^ no, get corsait 500r


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 28, 2013)

*INTEL I-7 (4770): 18990
INTEL I-7 (4770k): 20990
INTEL I-5 (4430): 11490
INTEL I-5 (4570): 12490
INTEL I-5 (4670): 13990
INTEL I-5 (4670k): 14990
*

*VAT EXTRA


BTW what happened to ram prices are they gona come down !!! I need to buy 32Gig and the prices are way high !!


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ram prices are not intrested to come down kindly check FK i found currently they are selling rams cheapest
G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 32 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL10Q-32GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 3, 2013)

Need cheap MOB for C2D E6600. Brand Asus or Gigabite.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ Need more information like do you have Rams and if yes then DDR3 or DDR2?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Need more information like do you have Rams and if yes then DDR3 or DDR2?



DDR-2 800Mhz, chipset LGA775 and was using 975X. Previous MOB

Hi, can you tell it possible to repair the cpu socket pin ?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 4, 2013)

Then get The Gigabyte G41 Combo which is around 3 to 3.5K. It has both DDR2 and DDR3 slots, 2 per each type.


----------



## AKRICK (Jul 4, 2013)

How much i hav to spend for Corsair CX500v2,CM Hyper 212X,GTX650 Ti Boost (Dual cooling)  in city like PUNE & MYMBAI?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 4, 2013)

Can someone provide me a price quotation that I might get in indian market for this following config?

1) CPU: 4th Generation Intel Core i7 4770K
2) Mobo: ASUS Z87 Pro
3) RAM: 16GB Dual Channel(2 X 8) Corsair Vengence DDR3 1600 Mhz
4) SSD: 128GB Crucial M4 or Samsung 850 Pro
5) Case: Corsiar 650D/ Corsair 600R
6) PSU: Corsair HX 820
7) GPU: nVidia GTX 760


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 4, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Then get The Gigabyte G41 Combo which is around 3 to 3.5K. It has both DDR2 and DDR3 slots, 2 per each type.



Any board which have 4 RAM slot. Actually I have DDR2 RAM so there is no need for DDR3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 9, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Can someone provide me a price quotation that I might get in indian market for this following config?
> 
> 1) CPU: 4th Generation Intel Core i7 4770K
> 2) Mobo: ASUS Z87 Pro
> ...



All new hardware.. good config..
But for motherboard go for
ASRock Z87 Extreme6 (Due to price drop its good budget Motherboard)
Or Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H is also good choice..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> *INTEL I-7 (4770): 18990
> INTEL I-7 (4770k): 20990
> INTEL I-5 (4430): 11490
> INTEL I-5 (4570): 12490
> ...



I bought i5 4670k for 16500 a couple of days back... Is the price right or did pay extra??


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2013)

Also can anyone tell me the cost of these mobos

Asus Gryphon
Asus Z87-A
Asus Z87-Pro


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 10, 2013)

Can anyone please tell the current price of WD caviae blue 1TB ?


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 10, 2013)

WD blue 1 TB ~ 3.8k-3.9k


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 10, 2013)

purchased PC components for a friend recently at Lamington road. following are the price-quotes i had got (2 weeks back; prices may have increased again, slightly, now):

1. Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 - 5200/-; Asus M5A97 R2.0 - ~6.5K (availability issues probably)

2. AMD FX6300 - 7000/-

3. Kingston HyperX 4GB 1600MHz CL9 Module - 2350/-

4. Seasonic S12II - 520W - 4100/-

5. NZXT Gamma - 1950/-

6. Sapphire HD7870 2GB - ~16.5k

i got these prices from R.K. Infosys. primeabgb had quoted higher prices. McCann Infosys had quoted similar prices, albeit slightly higher than R.K.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 10, 2013)

^^posted in wrong thread


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 10, 2013)

^^^ Dude He Is just Giving the Prices !!


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2013)

price of NZXT Gamma looks very attarctive .. going to recommend this one from now on under 2k cabby and budget builds .. thanks _GhorMaanas_ for the price update.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> price of NZXT Gamma looks very attarctive .. going to recommend this one from now on under 2k cabby and budget builds .. thanks _GhorMaanas_ for the price update.



I don't like the looks fo it. Its too damn ugly, fugly cabinet


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2013)

But features wise it's a very good cabinet.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 12, 2013)

Me too don't like the looks of NZXT Gamma either but NZXT Elite 210 looks better.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 12, 2013)

IT Depot Intel offer


----------



## Gollum (Jul 12, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> IT Depot Intel offer



its a combo offer. You cannot get just the CPU


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 12, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> All new hardware.. good config..
> But for motherboard go for
> ASRock Z87 Extreme6 (Due to price drop its good budget Motherboard)
> Or Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H is also good choice..



I will consider ASRock Z87 in my option. You didn't provide me a price quote of rest of the configuration


----------



## sidhelper (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Hardware spec sheet/price update*



comp@ddict said:


> *KEYBOARD AND MICE:*
> 
> *COMBO*
> Logitech G15 @ 4k


where do u get it for 4 k??


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Can someone provide me a price quotation that I might get in indian market for this following config?



1) CPU: 4th Generation Intel Core i7 4770K - 23k
2) Mobo: ASUS Z87 Pro - ~16.5k
3) RAM: 16GB Dual Channel(2 X 8) Corsair Vengence DDR3 1600 Mhz - 9.6k
4) SSD: 128GB Crucial M4 or Samsung 850 Pro - Crucial 8k and Samsung 9k
5) Case: Corsiar 650D/ Corsair 600R - 650D 10k
6) PSU: Corsair HX 820 - 11.3k / HX 750 9.5k
7) GPU: nVidia GTX 760 - Zotac 20.5k and Asus 24.5k


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> 1) CPU: 4th Generation Intel Core i7 4770K - 23k
> 2) Mobo: ASUS Z87 Pro - ~16.5k
> 3) RAM: 16GB Dual Channel(2 X 8) Corsair Vengence DDR3 1600 Mhz - 9.6k
> 4) SSD: 128GB Crucial M4 or Samsung 850 Pro - Crucial 8k and Samsung 9k
> ...





Too bad. There was a time when top notch CPU happened to cost below 9K. I have to save few months salary to get such a rig and then I have to start saving money for a 30 inch display that I will get couple of months after getting this rig. Any possibility for prices to slash down?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2013)

Asus Z87 Gryphon -14k


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 13, 2013)

and how much is the cost of ASRock Z87 Extreme6


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2013)

Asrock Z87 Extreme6 AC @ 18.5k
Asrock Z87 Extreme6 @ 16.3k


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 15, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> All new hardware.. good config..
> But for motherboard go for
> ASRock Z87 Extreme6 (Due to price drop its good budget Motherboard)
> Or Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H is also good choice..





topgear said:


> Asrock Z87 Extreme6 AC @ 18.5k
> Asrock Z87 Extreme6 @ 16.3k



How is it more economical than ASUS Z87 Pro?


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> 1) CPU: 4th Generation Intel Core i7 4770K - 23k
> 2) Mobo: ASUS Z87 Pro - ~16.5k
> 3) RAM: 16GB Dual Channel(2 X 8) Corsair Vengence DDR3 1600 Mhz - 9.6k
> 4) SSD: 128GB Crucial M4 or Samsung 850 Pro - Crucial 8k and Samsung 9k
> ...



Thanks for listing the prices of hardware.Where can I get the z87 pro for 16.5k? Please give a link of the product.

Also, how much will an i5 4670k cost?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 15, 2013)

Even I am pleased with the price of Corsair 650D to be 10K. I thought it might cost around 12.K


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> How is it more economical than ASUS Z87 Pro?



I won't recommend a asrock mobo over asus specially when you are spending 15k+ on a mobo 



rock2702 said:


> Thanks for listing the prices of hardware.Where can I get the z87 pro for 16.5k? Please give a link of the product.
> 
> Also, how much will an i5 4670k cost?



you can try Delta Peripherals [ sales at deltapage.com ]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Also, how much will an i5 4670k cost?



I bought it recently for 16.5k locally


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> How is it more economical than ASUS Z87 Pro?



The Asus pro has in built Wi-Fi I guess... Not sure if Asrock has it too


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 18, 2013)

Why are Corsair HX and AX series INSANELY priced in local market? In us the price difference between corsair TX and HX & AX series is from 14 - 44US$


----------



## d3p (Jul 18, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Why are Corsair HX and AX series INSANELY priced in local market? In us the price difference between corsair TX and HX & AX series is from 14 - 44US$



W.r.t Current market scenario, its the Rupee vs Dollar exchange rate. Otherwise shopkeeper - dealers are making huge profit with such components.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 18, 2013)

d3p said:


> W.r.t Current market scenario, its the Rupee vs Dollar exchange rate. Otherwise shopkeeper - dealers are making huge profit with such components.



I mean if you compare it with TX there is huge difference. In US market the difference is from 14 to 44US$


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> You should check out the prices of Seasonic/CM V series units then. By what you're saying, technically even VS, TX, etc. should cost equally ridiculous.
> 
> Same reason as why certain Antec units equivalent to their Seasonic OEM models cost 1k more atleast- where they're shipped. Yes! It does matter.



What i have heard from few of my contacts from SP road so far is, Most of the low end & mid range PSU's i.e [below 650w] are good sellers in Market. Profit shares with those PSU's are pretty less. This is also applicable with GPU & Cabinets. 

Whereas, High End Modular PSU's from CM, Corsair, Seasonic & Antec are not so huge sellers due to their high cost & fetch a good profit if sold at right time.

I don't know, if anyone would have encountered this.

Most of times you visit a Local Computer Store & inquire about few components. They won't reveal the exact price upfront. They might call someone & ask about the current prices of those components & then add the profit into it before answering you so.

The people whom these guys call are the distributors or retailers, who sets the prices according to the demand. Now if you visit multiple stores, just to know the right prices or cheap deals. You might not find a huge price drop between different stores, as the distributor for those components are ONE & those few hundred - thousands differences are nothing but the profit level. 



The Sorcerer said:


> Guys, please make sure that you're getting the retail box with the processor-motherboard combo. There has been a report from Taiwan that OEM processors are being sold with motherboards. Not sure if its happening here, but being more careful isn't harmful to anyone.



Care to explain the issues with OEM Processors ?? How are they different from normal ones ??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 19, 2013)

aaaah I see the moderators have deleted my previous comment about OEM processors, but d3p quoted it. What's up with that? I am a little bit dissapointed, considering that I've done this and many things before highlighting certain issues with warranty claims and RMA in this forum alone. 

OEM processors are those which are sold via Intel's partners in pre-assembled systems- Dell, HP, etc. They're basically the same, except they are lower cost-than-retail packs and their warranty are only honoured as an entire unit by the respected pre-assembled system, whoever it is. Chances are that you'll be charged full retail price unknowingly. Haswell prices are insanely high but there is a possibility of such OEM processors being sold. OEMs are not able to push haswell as much as they expected, so there is a stock lying around. It happened before with previous processors but not too loud. Haswell series however is happening in certain countries at APAC. 

There's an article in Digitimes but its paid content so only paid subscribers can view it. VR-Zone did some digging, but it only proved that its not happening in certain well known stores in Taiwan.

Dumping of OEM hardware in retail even in India is for real and usually packed by assemblers rather than retailers selling individual components. All this is done 'unofficially' through series of channel partners and sub distris. Its no different from WD Black FAEX with 3 years warranty on serial issue, when infact in reality is that its 5 years. Distris/ Sub-distris/channel partners are getting more ballsy in India- and dealers are not very comfortable giving a lot of information fearing that they will not get things to sell for ratting out people. It should be observed that importers stickers are now also removed from OEM drives to add more into the confusion. No sticker, more difficult to trace it to the distris. Companies would pass the buck, saying that its the distributor's responsibility or sales team or importer....yadda yadda yadda. Chances of processors failing is much lesser than hard drives failing, so catching this red handed is more difficult. 

Only components that are strictly under control are SSDs and power supplies- well, atleast the tier 1 ones anyways. 

So to prevent all this, its best to make sure you get the retail pack, bill has serial number, store has VAT/CST number mentioned on it.

And those 600w+ units are fetching decent enough sales, not as much as 400w- 500w units, but they are. There are lot of companies buying a lot of systems and usually they cost a lot. On top of it, they have systems with stacks of hard drives and low-to-mid powered psu that are sold in india doesn't cut it, so they end up buying a higher powered units. The numbers are segregated, but very much there. Even RAID SAS cards worth 60k are being sold nicely, even considering that they are 20k more than U.S. prices. Ofcourse, we're not talking only about enthusiasts/gamers, but sales numbers overall. I can't say much how much do people earn from such units, but the volume is very much present in India, or else why would we have Corsair, Antec, Seasonic, Coolermaster introducing newer 600w- 1200w units in India as soon as its available in APAC?


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> aaaah I see the moderators have deleted my previous comment about OEM processors, but d3p quoted it. What's up with that? I am a little bit dissapointed, considering that I've done this and many things before highlighting certain issues with warranty claims and RMA in this forum alone.
> 
> OEM processors are those which are sold via Intel's partners in pre-assembled systems- Dell, HP, etc. They're basically the same, except they are lower cost-than-retail packs and their warranty are only honoured as an entire unit by the respected pre-assembled system, whoever it is. Chances are that you'll be charged full retail price unknowingly. Haswell prices are insanely high but there is a possibility of such OEM processors being sold. OEMs are not able to push haswell as much as they expected, so there is a stock lying around. It happened before with previous processors but not too loud. Haswell series however is happening in certain countries at APAC.
> 
> ...



Quite a Information there. I would suggest you to make a separate thread as awareness in the same section.


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> aaaah *I see the moderators have deleted my previous comment *about OEM processors, but d3p quoted it.



Thanks for the info bro. Ur comment is not deleted it is vanished. Happened to many, see this thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/feedback/161164-tdf-upgraded-post-bugs-here-please-32.html
U r not alone bro


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 19, 2013)

Where I can get Gigabyte GA-G41M-COMBO below Rs3950.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 23, 2013)

B and H series Asus boards for Haswell:

H87-PRO – Rs.10150/- 
H87-PLUS- Rs.9220/- 
H87M-E – Rs.7960/- 
H87I-PLUS – Rs.8950/-
B85-PLUS- Rs.7900/- 
B85M-G- Rs.6600/-

Prices are MSRP from Asus India.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 23, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> B and H series Asus boards for Haswell:
> 
> H87-PRO – Rs.10150/-
> H87-PLUS- Rs.9220/-
> ...



From where?


----------



## binnybhai (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey I need to replace my 10 yr old desktop

Pls suggest configuration

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:

1. Photo editing in Lightroom and Photoshop
2. Music and movies(HD 720p and 1080p, a movie size is about 8 GB to connect to my TV from computer and play without gettin.)
3. Net surfing and gaming(NFS)


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 25 and extend to +5k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No idea what this means

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Any pirated Windows OS(Please recommend) windows 8.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: NO, Got HD ready plasma TV 720p.


7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor


8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: a week time

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: my friend will do

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Coimbatore- will buy where ever it is cheaper. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
Should support my 5.1 sound systems, Should be able to play HD movie . Wireless mouse and keyboard.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 23, 2013)

Create a new thread for it. This isn't the right place for getting PC upgrade suggestion.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe not the right place but, I would be reviewing this. No prize for guessing how many case designs from other brands were used in this!

*i.imgur.com/cBoDJxB.png


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2013)

is the review up on your website ? or any hint on what cabinet is this ?


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 28, 2013)

hey guys what's the price of WD 2TB black?  is there any other WD 2TB drive [except green] in market?

how's seagate barracuda 2TB drives?
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) - Seagate: Flipkart.com

I have never owned a seagate drive since i never liked seagate and many people are reporting that seagate drives are DOA or dies within a few days.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> is the review up on your website ? or any hint on what cabinet is this ?



aaah I got this mail 2 weeks ago but I told them to put it on standby. Now, atleast a part of my workload is slightly reduced, so I could afford time enough to do this review. 

What cabinet is this? Well, FROM THE MAKERS....err...RE-LABELLERS OF BIJLI 2 . But by the rough looks of it, looks like zebby boys have given bit more thought. I seriously hope this is good considering the MRP tag raises my eyebrows at the very least.



happy17292 said:


> I have never owned a seagate drive since i never liked seagate and many people are reporting that seagate drives are DOA or dies within a few days.


There are many people who reported DOA on WD as well. It depends more on the model/rev/firmware in certain cases. You need to see that, not just the brand name alone.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 28, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> There are many people who reported DOA on WD as well. It depends more on the model/rev/firmware in certain cases. You need to see that, not just the brand name alone.



I am talking about the hdd from that flipkart link i posted above.
Many people on the comment section have reported DOA / faulty disk.  Thats why i am confused if i Should buy it or not


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> aaah I got this mail 2 weeks ago but I told them to put it on standby. Now, atleast a part of my workload is slightly reduced, so I could afford time enough to do this review.
> 
> What cabinet is this? Well, FROM THE MAKERS....err...RE-LABELLERS OF BIJLI 2 . But by the rough looks of it, looks like zebby boys have given bit more thought. I seriously hope this is good considering the MRP tag raises my eyebrows at the very least.
> 
> There are many people who reported DOA on WD as well. It depends more on the model/rev/firmware in certain cases. You need to see that, not just the brand name alone.



thansk for the info. 



happy17292 said:


> *hey guys what's the price of WD 2TB black? * is there any other WD 2TB drive [except green] in market?
> 
> how's seagate barracuda 2TB drives?
> Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) - Seagate: Flipkart.com
> ...



2TB Black costs ~10k


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> 2TB Black costs ~10k



thanks, does it worth buying a 2years old used WD black for 7-7.5k?

or should i buy Seagate barracuda 2tb st2000dm001 and ignore the reports of buyers complaining DOA/faulty disk.

 Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) - Seagate: Flipkart.com


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 30, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> thanks, does it worth buying a 2years old used WD black for 7-7.5k?



Why would you do that? SATA II Black drive?


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 30, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Why would you do that?


max budget is 7k and new 2TB black is available at 10k



> SATA II Black drive?



SATA III


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it absolutely worth it if the HDD is in physically good condition and has no bad sectors .. with 7k you still have 3 years warranty with good performance of Black HDD but before making the purchase just be sure about it's remaining warranty period using the s/n.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 31, 2013)

I would always prefer WD over segate. WD Cavier black HDDs are fast and have 5 years of warranty. But warranty cannot save your data if HDD is damanged because of some reason


----------



## Xai (Jul 31, 2013)

Price checks for Roccat Kave, and Corsair Vengeance 1500, Steelseries Siberia V2 please.

MD is quoting ~ Rs 7000 for Kave. Did prices go up this high in 2-3 months? I remember Kave was 5K-ish.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 31, 2013)

This is Insane. Arctic Silver AS5 is insanely priced. 5 years ago I purchased this from Lamington road for 350 bucks and now its priced more than 1000 bucks in Ebay. WTF?


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2013)

AS5 still available at around 500-600 bucks.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> AS5 still available at around 500-600 bucks.



Can you provide me the link from where I can order it online within that price range?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 1, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Can you provide me the link from where I can order it online within that price range?



local shops


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Can you provide me the link from where I can order it online within that price range?



Here you go :

Buy Online Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 Gram in india
Buy Arctic Silver | Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks fir your suggestions guys. I think i should buy a new seagate barracuda ST2000DM001. Found a local shop selling it for 5.8k.
shopkeepr said it carries 1 year warranty, while flipkart shows 2years for the same?  what is the warranty period for ST2000DM001


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2013)

Seagate has recently changed it's warranty policy silently  and most of the seagate drives now have 2 years warranty .. now the local shop may have some old stock left but if it's a newer one then it should have 2 years .. if possible ask the local shop guy to show you the drive - now check the S/N of the drive at seagate's website to know about the actual warranty status.


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> Seagate has recently changed it's warranty policy silently  and most of the seagate drives now have 2 years warranty .. now the local shop may have some old stock left but if it's a newer one then it should have 2 years .. if possible ask the local shop guy to show you the drive - now check the S/N of the drive at seagate's website to know about the actual warranty status.



so does it carry warranty from the date of manufacture??  for eg: a drive made in august 2012 carrying 2 years warranty will have only 1 year warranty left if i buy it on aug 2013? or it'll carry full 2 years even on aug 2013?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 3, 2013)

no it depends on date of PURCHASE ON INVOICE


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 3, 2013)

thanks bought Barracuda ST2000DM001 today @ 5.8k


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2013)

congrats  so what's the mfg date of the HDD and the warranty period [ showing on segate's website using the S/N ] ?


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> congrats  so what's the mfg date of the HDD and the warranty period [ showing on segate's website using the S/N ] ?



Mfg date : june 2013
Warranty : september 2015  (cant remember exact date)


----------



## Tanveerpa (Aug 7, 2013)

hi, 
I want to buy Benq gw2250 monitor.  what is its price in sp road, Bangalore?


----------



## Tanveerpa (Aug 8, 2013)

bought for 8200


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> Mfg date : june 2013
> Warranty : september 2015  (cant remember exact date)



thanks for the info, Cheers


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2013)

Tanveerpa said:


> bought for 8200



A very good price you got it. Nice deal you got


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 11, 2013)

guys time to update this thread with new components


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 13, 2013)

How much is the cost of Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD in indian market. Is it the right time to purchase SSD or will we see a significant declinet in the price of SSDs within month?

As such I don't have an immediate need for an SSD, but I recently purchased an HP Envy 15 touchsmart with 4th generation Core i7 and this 5400RPM mechanical HDD has caused a serious bottleneck to the performance.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 13, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> guys time to update this thread with new components



bump :/


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the cost of Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD in indian market. Is it the right time to purchase SSD or will we see a significant declinet in the price of SSDs within month?
> 
> As such I don't have an immediate need for an SSD, but I recently purchased an HP Envy 15 touchsmart with 4th generation Core i7 and this 5400RPM mechanical HDD has caused a serious bottleneck to the performance.



SDD prices are stable since last year. If the Dollar conversion rate falls, then you might find the Prices of most of the components going cheap otherwise you know.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

dollar price will never go down - I mean it won't be around Rs.50 or less.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep,I guess so.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 15, 2013)

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com

best deal on graphic card @ 9900 (+ 200cashback)


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com
> 
> best deal on graphic card @ 9900 (+ 200cashback)



I think this is selling for 8890 @ costtocost nehru palace


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 15, 2013)

ohh then its good deal over 7770 and others in same price range of 8-10k


----------



## vkl (Aug 15, 2013)

^^At that price that card is not a good deal.A hd7770 with stock clocks would perform as good or better and costs around 7.6k or lower.
Hd7790 and Gtx 650 ti are better options.Hd7790 is available for 10.5k at mdcomputers.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ohh then its good deal over 7770 and others in same price range of 8-10k





vkl said:


> ^^At that price that card is not a good deal.A hd7770 with stock clocks would perform as good or better and costs around 7.6k or lower.
> Hd7790 and Gtx 650 ti are better options.Hd7790 is available for 10.5k at mdcomputers.



Yes hd7770 is selling @ Rs. 7790 at costtocost so would be a better option than 650.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Guys,...

Coming back after a long gap.. : P

Neways... was looking to upgrade my RAM, any idea on "how Much" will a Triple channel 6Gb/12Gb memory kit (for my 1st Gen core i7) cost me..?? (a DDR3, 240pin)

My sole purpose wud be gaming (as I already have a lappy for my office work) : P

I currently have a Corsair 3GB (3x1GB Kit) working smoothly @ 1333Mhz (TR3X3G1333C9)... Any takers for that one plz feel free to contact me (From Mumbai only)  : )

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

Kingston Hyper X DDR3 6 GB (2 x 3 GB) PC RAM (HyperX 6 GB Memory Kit) :
Kingston Hyper X DDR3 6 GB (2 x 3 GB) PC RAM (HyperX 6 GB Memory Kit) - Kingston: Flipkart.com

Test :
testing Kingston DDR3-2000MHz C9 [KHX2000C9AD3T1K3/3GX & 6GX]


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> Kingston Hyper X DDR3 6 GB (2 x 3 GB) PC RAM (HyperX 6 GB Memory Kit) :
> Kingston Hyper X DDR3 6 GB (2 x 3 GB) PC RAM (HyperX 6 GB Memory Kit) - Kingston: Flipkart.com
> 
> Test :
> testing Kingston DDR3-2000MHz C9 [KHX2000C9AD3T1K3/3GX & 6GX]



Kingston would never match the quality of Corsair, G-Skill, Patriot, OCZ and Buffallo


----------



## Revolution (Aug 19, 2013)

Patriot, OCZ and Buffallo not widely available in India I guess.
But,Corsair and G-Skill good to go.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Kingston would never match the quality of Corsair, G-Skill, Patriot, OCZ and Buffallo



you missed crucial and we are talking about memory modules here, right  anyway, Kingston has some of the best high end products [ specially HyperX series ] in their arsenal so don't underestimate them.

btw, if you are talking about SSD do consider samsung also


----------



## rayfire (Aug 21, 2013)

How cheap can i get a 7870 or a 7870xt in sp road blore?


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Aug 29, 2013)

Dies neone know the latest prices of the following components at lamington road. Don't want the rates from flipkart or any other online sites. I have already there rates. Want to know the on road shop prices at lamington.
Monitor S2240L CPU AMD 8320 Motherboard Asus M5A97 Evo R2

 Gkill/Vengeance - 1 x 4GB

 RAM

 (12800) HDD Seagate 500 GB

 Gamma



Cabinet



SMPS Antec VP450P Mice Lenovo M6811 Keyboard Logitech K300 DVD RW Asus GPU Zotak 630/HD 6570 CPU Cooler Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 29, 2013)

it is quite same as mentioned in your thread...
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/177190-need-help-deciding-my-rig.html


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Aug 29, 2013)

That's the price I got from flipkart and other websites. I wanted to know lamington prices.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 10, 2013)

am planning to upgrade the hard disk on my Dell studio 15 laptop (1555) to a 1tb drive, The orignal is a western digital 320GB hard drive. The price quoted on flipkart is around Rs 5600, any suggestions on where I can get it cheaper?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 10, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> am planning to upgrade the hard disk on my Dell studio 15 laptop (1555) to a 1tb drive, The orignal is a western digital 320GB hard drive. The price quoted on flipkart is around Rs 5600, any suggestions on where I can get it cheaper?



simply ask in  a local shop for wd blue 1tb or else ask for wd black


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> you missed crucial and we are talking about memory modules here, right  anyway, Kingston has some of the best high end products [ specially HyperX series ] in their arsenal so don't underestimate them.
> 
> btw, if you are talking about SSD do consider samsung also



Kingston do have some good products, but in terms of memory, kingston laggs behind, G-Skill, Corsair, OCZ, Crucial, Patriot. Yes Samsung 840 Pro is the world's fastest SSD. I am waiting for the price of 512GB to go down below 20K. So that i can replace my Laptop HDD with this


----------



## Revolution (Sep 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what's the price of 2GB version of HD7770 ?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 12, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Kingston do have some good products, but in terms of memory, kingston laggs behind, G-Skill, Corsair, OCZ, Crucial, Patriot. Yes Samsung 840 Pro is the world's fastest SSD. I am waiting for the price of 512GB to go down below 20K. So that i can replace my Laptop HDD with this


 Could you provide some links and facts about Kingston Rams, being not so good as Corsair or G-Skill? Or this is entirely your own opinion about Kingston? Did you ever look at the market shares of the Kingston before blabbering here?

A quote from Wikipedia


> It is the largest independent producer of DRAM memory modules, currently owning 46% of the third-party worldwide DRAM module market share, according to iSuppli.[1] Kingston is arguably the second largest supplier of flash memory. Gartner ranks Kingston as the world's #1 supplier of USB drives, #3 in flash cards and #5 in solid state drives


:

And Kingston does not have huge foot print in India, specially for their higher end Ram products does not mean that they are bad. Check the reviews of their HyperX Beast or HyperX Blue modules and their overclocking capabilities and then comment here.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Could you provide some links and facts about Kingston Rams, being not so good as Corsair or G-Skill? Or this is entirely your own opinion about Kingston? Did you ever look at the market shares of the Kingston before blabbering here?
> 
> A quote from Wikipedia
> :
> ...



I never said kingston RMA are bad. You better check most of overclocking reviews in which only G-Skill or Corsair vengance RAMs are used. Kingston RAMs are good but as good as G-Skill and Corsair. Maybe you should read some overclocking threads in hardforum and you will not see anyone using kingston


----------



## Cilus (Sep 12, 2013)

Buddy, I never said anything about RMA. Reviewers use G-SKill or Corsair Rams for their benchmark systemand thats why they are superior....do you think it is a valid point at all? 

Check the review of some Kingston Rams like HyperX Blue or higher end HiperX Beast Rams and their performance comparaed to brands like Patriot, Corsair or G-Skill and you will find which has better potential or performance. 

Currently I am reviewing Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB 1600 MHz CL9 Kits (8GB X 2) and they are the best Ram modules I ever used and I have used plenty of brands, Corsair XMS3, Vengeance, Trident, G-SKill RipjawX (My own Rams) and Adata 1866 MHz modules. I am running them at 2400 MHz CL10 setting with 1.66V without a single stability issues. Will share some benchmarks shortly...then compare it with some others.

And if you want to prove your points, share some review results please, rather than just claiming.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

saw some HD7730 DDr3 from XFX selling around 5.8k on eastern logica but this should be the price of the GDDr5 variant


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2013)

7750 DDR3 is slightly slower than 6670 GDDR5 version. I think 6 to 6.2K should be good price for the GDDR5 version. In fact, even in US, they 7730 is pricer.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

yes brother but I don't understand AMD's market strategy behind this : why are not they pricing the HD7730 DDR3 a little higher than HD6670 ddr3 and brings down the price of HD6670 ddr3 - but AMD might be more interested in pricing a gpu with newer chip higher than a better performer gpu with old chip


----------



## bestpain (Sep 16, 2013)

what will be the price for cheapest led monitor in kolkata any 15.6 or 18.5 inch screen?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 16, 2013)

arond 5.2 to 5.6K for 18.5" display (1366X768); from brands like AOC and Acer


----------



## hems87 (Sep 25, 2013)

price list as on 9th september S.P road Bangalore

Intel core i7 4770 ---- 21000
asrock h87m-pro ----- 8000
asrock z87-pro3 -----   10000
intel db85fl                 6400
500 gb hdd seagate      3000
8 gb ddr3 1600 mhz ram 4000
nzxt gamma case          2230
monitor 20" dell             6000


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2013)

Can you please post the brand / manufacturer name of the 1600 Mhz 8GB DDr3 ram module .. considering the current prices it looks cheap.


----------



## hems87 (Sep 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> Can you please post the brand / manufacturer name of the 1600 Mhz 8GB DDr3 ram module .. considering the current prices it looks cheap.



i had asked for transcend DIMMS


----------



## 3r.enigma (Sep 28, 2013)

plz help i need current rates(price) for following parts for my new build and any suggestions thnx in advance 
(I LIVE IN HYDERABAD,INDIA)


[B]cpu  :-  Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

mobo  :-  MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

ram  :-  G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory

GPU  :-  SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100352VXSR Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit

HDD  :-  Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

PSU  :-  SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM))

CPU COOLER  :-  Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler

SSD  :- Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk[/B]


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

hems87 said:


> i had asked for transcend DIMMS



thanks


----------



## rayfire (Sep 28, 2013)

Went to SP Road today to purchase a 7870
price -Sapphire 7870 @ 17.5k, i think i can get it for 16.5 rite?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 28, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Went to SP Road today to purchase a 7870
> price -Sapphire 7870 @ 17.5k, i think i can get it for 16.5 rite?



that may be the lowest price after the price hike. did you try any other shops like golchha it, ankit infotech etc?


----------



## rayfire (Sep 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> that may be the lowest price after the price hike. did you try any other shops like golchha it, ankit infotech etc?


Actually I checked only in those two shops
Ankit infotech-17800
Golchha it-17500
Its better to buy from MD computers online for 17100
What sh I do??


----------



## sanudigit (Sep 29, 2013)

HiI am from Kolkata and presently away from city. I plan to visit the city during the puja holidays.Please anyone from  Kolkata give me a brief idea of the store prices of the following items1. Intel i5-3570 ( Non-OC version )2. Standerd Asus - B75 mobo3. Gskill 8GB Ram ( 1333/1600 Mhz )4. 2Tb internal HDD ( WD Green caviar )also if anyone can have an idea of the present trend .I mean from flipkart it was deeming that the i5 Ivy Bridge prices are on the rise.Whether this is true and if the Haswell prices have any chances of going down, Then I might rethink of the above items and go for Haswell equivalent.I am casual /amateur gamer.I will probably like to play latest games but not for more than a 10 hours a week.I am mainly interested in multimedia stuff like HD movies / music / surfing / Youtube etc.Thanks.Sanu


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 29, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Actually I checked only in those two shops
> Ankit infotech-17800
> Golchha it-17500
> Its better to buy from MD computers online for 17100
> What sh I do??



md computers is one of the best reliable shops. so you can get from them.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am interested in buying a reliable 1 tb hdd .A local computer shop is offering 1 tb WD Caviar Blue HDD for Rs 4000 approx-this looks good to me but i have read lots of negative reviews about this drive on certain websites like Newegg,where it has been suggested by many users that caviar blue HDDs tend to malfunction frequently-can someone tell me whether such claims or true or not? Should i go for this drive or consider something different?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

cavier blues are reliable. if you need something better, opt for black which comes with 5 years of warranty. anyway , you will not be disappointed by blue either. it also depends on the luck .I am myself using blue drives.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> cavier blues are reliable. if you need something better, opt for black which comes with 5 years of warranty. anyway , you will not be disappointed by blue either. it also depends on the luck .I am myself using blue drives.



+1 me too using Blue


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> cavier blues are reliable. if you need something better, opt for black which comes with 5 years of warranty. anyway , you will not be disappointed by blue either. it also depends on the luck .I am myself using blue drives.



Thanks for your advice.WD blacks are too costly-the 1 tb variant sells for Rs 6000 approx,which is out of my budget.I could have gone for a seagate drive,but I've read that Seagate's RMA process is extremely irksome and therefore I want to avoid it.WD Blue seems to be a good drive and this is the one I'd like to buy.But I've read that some deceitful vendors may try to pass off duplicate WD drives as genuine ones and so I'm a bit worried-is there any way to distinguish a counterfeit Wd drive from a real one?

BTW what do u think of WD green caviar HDDs?Is it true that they are quite slow and have very high failure rates?If so,why?

update:Guys,today i went to md computers in kolkata to buy the HDD-there i was told that WD Blue caviar drives are out of stock(even though they had confirmed on the phone yesterday that its available).The shopkeeper offered me a wd green drive instead but when i told him i didn't want that,he advised me to go for this drive: *storage.toshiba.com/storagesolutions/enterprise/mk2001trkb-2tskb

He said its a "superb" hard drive and is in fact much better than WD green or Blue caviar drives-also its backed by a 5 years warranty.As i had no other choice, i finally decided to go for it as i require a hard drive urgently for taking back ups of my data-can anyone tell me whether this drive is reliable or not?I have never used a Toshiba product before and so i don't know anything about their quality.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

Toshiba HDDs are good and the 5 years warranty sounds very tempting .. that's a good purchase you've made. Only con is it's serviced by Rashi  BTW, care to share the price with us ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2013)

toshiba makes good hdds and 5 years of warranty makes it as a sweet deal.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 12, 2013)

Toshiba HDD very hard to find.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 12, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> toshiba makes good hdds and 5 years of warranty makes it as a sweet deal.



Thanks a lot-I'm aware that Rashi peripherals handles the RMA procedure for Toshiba and therefore I'm rather worried.In fact,I was reluctant to buy the drive at first because of this but the salesman at md computers(A Mr Palash i think) assured me that if something goes wrong with it,he'll get it replaced from Rashi on my behalf(whether he's gonna keep his promise or not remains to be seen though).Btw,it costed me Rs 4350(including vat).


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the price info .. considering the current market state and the warranty on HDD from other manufacturers the deal is a steal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks a lot-I'm aware that Rashi peripherals handles the RMA procedure for Toshiba and therefore I'm rather worried.In fact,I was reluctant to buy the drive at first because of this but the salesman at md computers(A Mr Palash i think) assured me that if something goes wrong with it,he'll get it replaced from Rashi on my behalf(whether he's gonna keep his promise or not remains to be seen though).Btw,it costed me Rs 4350(including vat).



then no need to worry at all


----------



## sanudigit (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi
Recently there has been a rise in price in online sites as Flipkart /SMC etc. Can anybody confirm the latest price of the following in Kolkata:
I5-3570 ( non -k)
Asus B75 motherboiard
Gskill or Corsair Ram : 8GB 
Zotac GTX 650 Ti 1 GB5
also can anybody suggest me a good reliable store offering best prices for the above in Kolkata 
Thanks 
Sanu


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

ask in vedant computers.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> toshiba makes good hdds and 5 years of warranty makes it as a sweet deal.





topgear said:


> Toshiba HDDs are good and the 5 years warranty sounds very tempting .. that's a good purchase you've made. Only con is it's serviced by Rashi  BTW, care to share the price with us ?



As pointed out in the Toshiba HDD review for DT01ACA series HDD:


> Toshiba specifically mentioned that the warranty is *2 years* from the date of purchase.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2013)

ZOTAC GT640 1GB DDR3 is for INR 5900 from Golchha IT SP road Bangalore.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Gollum said:


> ZOTAC GT640 1GB DDR3 is for INR 5900 from Golchha IT SP road Bangalore.



hd 7750 at around 6.5k would be better IMO.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> As pointed out in the Toshiba HDD review for DT01ACA series HDD:



It's not DT01ACA series buddy we are talking about MK1002TSKB which offers 5 years warranty from the date of purchase and this is what quicky008 bought [ post no. 6105 ].


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2013)

3r.enigma said:


> plz help i need current rates(price) for  following parts for my new build and any suggestions thnx in advance *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif
> (I LIVE IN HYDERABAD,INDIA)
> 
> 
> ...


CPU :-  Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor -16500

MOBO :-  MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard -15750

RAM :-  G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 -7500

GPU  :-  SAPPHIRE Vapor-X HD 7950 3GB -22500

HDD  :-  Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB -6500

PSU  :-  SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold (SS-650KM) -7500

CPU COOLER  :-  Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler -2300

SSD  :- Crucial M4 128GB -6500

All prices are from Arun Computers,CTC. You ask for Mr.Raghu in Arun who gives very good prices because I and another TDF member bought Intel RIGS from him for very good prices back in April/2012.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a 80/160 GB SATA HDD for use with an old pc-however new HDDs of such capacities are no longer available and therefore it seems I'll have to settle for a 2nd hand unit.Can anyone recommend a reliable shop at chandni(in kolkata) where such HDDs are available at reasonable prices?


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2013)

Inox computers oppsite of MD computers and some other similar shops on the same side but getting a HDD from a second hand pc shop .. just be careful and if possible test the HDD before buying but it may not be easy


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> Inox computers oppsite of MD computers and some other similar shops on the same side but getting a HDD from a second hand pc shop .. just be careful and if possible test the HDD before buying but it may not be easy



Thanks a lot for this info;what do u think will be the most appropriate price for a used 80GB or 160GB HDD?


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2013)

800-900 bucks for a 80GB HDD and 1200 bucks for a 160GB.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

Finally R9 280x, 270x and R7 260x is available on primeabgb at Rs. 27,285, Rs. 18,899 and Rs. 12,733 respectively
Buy Online MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G 3GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India
Buy Online MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India
Buy Online MSI R7 260X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India


----------



## Professor X (Oct 28, 2013)

Need a monitor under 10k with HDMI port and audio jack so that it can work as monitor as well as HD DTH TV.


----------



## root.king (Oct 28, 2013)

^^ audio jack maybe impossible on that range


----------



## Professor X (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay so how much I need to spend for this?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> Finally R9 280x, 270x and R7 260x is available on primeabgb at Rs. 27,285, Rs. 18,899 and Rs. 12,733 respectively
> Buy Online MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G 3GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India
> Buy Online MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India
> Buy Online MSI R7 260X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India



available cheaper at mdcomputers


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2013)

yes


----------



## root.king (Oct 29, 2013)

Professor X said:


> Need a monitor under 10k with HDMI port and audio jack so that it can work as monitor as well as HD DTH TV.



Found these models 

 ASUS VE247H
 ASUS ML248H
 ASUS VS Series VS247H-P


----------



## tanay (Oct 29, 2013)

any shops which i can refer in lamington road with decent pricing ? ( will be buying components for a gaming rig )


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 30, 2013)

Give me online shopping link of 750GB or 1TB laptop internal HDD with 7200rpm speed.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr. House said:


> Give me online shopping link of 750GB or 1TB laptop internal HDD with 7200rpm speed.



WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com



I said laptop HDD not the desktop.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr. House said:


> I said laptop HDD not the desktop.



WD 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive (WD10JPVT/WD10JPVX) - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> WD 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive (WD10JPVT/WD10JPVX) - WD: Flipkart.com



Thanks but I need with 7200rpm speed. This one is 5400rpm, not available in flipkart that is why asking here.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2013)

seagate has stopped producing 7200RPM laptop HDDs :
Seagate to halt production of 7200-rpm laptop hard drives | PCWorld

so you better get this : [ available on FK .. price don't ask  ]
ST1000LM014 1 TB 2.5" Internal Hybrid Hard Drive | PCWorld


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> seagate has stopped producing 7200RPM laptop HDDs :
> Seagate to halt production of 7200-rpm laptop hard drives | PCWorld
> 
> so you better get this : [ available on FK .. price don't ask  ]
> ST1000LM014 1 TB 2.5" Internal Hybrid Hard Drive | PCWorld



I would always prefer WD over segate


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 31, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> I would always prefer WD over segate



Have WD also stopped producing 7200rpm laptop HDDs?


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 31, 2013)

Dr. House said:


> Have WD also stopped producing 7200rpm laptop HDDs?



WD Cavier black HDDs comes with 7400RPM


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> WD Cavier black HDDs comes with *7400RPM*



Its 7200RPM.


----------



## bal1961 (Oct 31, 2013)

recommend colour laser printer within 20000/= for homeoffice..
thanks..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

What is the price of Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz as of today?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 1, 2013)

Is AMD Athlon X4 750K Trinity 3.4GHz Socket FM2 CPU available in India ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 1, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Is AMD Athlon X4 750K Trinity 3.4GHz Socket FM2 CPU available in India ?



currently no


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Is AMD Athlon X4 750K Trinity 3.4GHz Socket FM2 CPU available in India ?



you should check with your local dealer. not available in online shops.



bavusani said:


> What is the price of Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz as of today?



should be 5.2k.


----------



## pavluv (Nov 5, 2013)

is siwftech h220 and h320 available in india? can someone let me know the price?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 5, 2013)

11k and 13k

Search - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

12 and 14k on flipkart


----------



## pavluv (Nov 6, 2013)

11k and 13k via MD but 12 and 14k via FK? Is it officially distributed? And is FK prices within MRP of the product?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2013)

Hyderabad Prices as on 10-11-13:
Intel Core i5 4670K -16500,
MSI Z87-GD65 -16000,
MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr Gaming 2GB -21600,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4900,
Coolermaster 140mm 4 BC RED LED fans -2800,
Corsair RM550 -8300,
Corsair 230T -6300,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1300,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -9000.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2013)

Asus H81 Plus @5.4k
Asus H81M-C @ 5.1k
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 @3.8k
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2PV @4.3k
Asrock H81M-HDS @4.1k

Pentium G3220 @7.6k


----------



## Revolution (Nov 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> Pentium G3220 @7.6k



Totally overpriced.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> Asus H81 Plus @5.4k
> Asus H81M-C @ 5.1k
> Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 @3.8k
> Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2PV @4.3k
> ...



surely a no no for this cpu for now.  fx 6300 is at 7.3k. Even i3 3220 is below 7.6k.  what intel wants us to do with this cpu at this price??


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't know why such atrocious pricing here but at-least on newegg it's not priced this high.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> I don't know why such atrocious pricing here but at-least on newegg it's not priced this high.



by greedy importers ??


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2013)

positive, who else you can blame it on ? and this might be the reason behind why not many sellers are seliing this HW pentium cpu.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 24, 2013)

What's the current price of WD Caviar Black & Blue 1TB Internal HDD.
Will be use for main boot drive.
Probably gonna buy fton Chandni,Kolkata.
Don't want take risk online cos afraid of damage during transit.
What's the current warranty ?
1 year or 2 years ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

Revolution said:


> What's the current price of WD Caviar Black & Blue 1TB Internal HDD.
> Will be use for main boot drive.
> Probably gonna buy fton Chandni,Kolkata.
> Don't want take risk online cos afraid of damage during transit.
> ...



WD Caviar Black 1TB -6500 (5 years warranty)
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -4400  (3 years warranty)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> WD Caviar Black 1TB -6500 (5 years warranty)
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB -4400  (3 years warranty)



blue has 3 years warranty?? It is 2 years afaik. also wd blue 1 TB is at rs 4172 in flipkart  .better deals may be available offline.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> blue has 3 years warranty?? It is 2 years afaik. also wd blue 1 TB is at rs 4172 in flipkart  .better deals may be available offline.




Desktop/Workstation Hard Drives*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_desktopblue.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_desktopgreen.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_desktopblack.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_wdred.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_DeskVelociraptor.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/buttons/en/btn_productselector.pngSolid performance and reliability for everyday computing.Cool, quiet operation with massive capacity. Maximum performance for power computing.Designed and tested for RAID environments.High-performance storage for power users.Designed ForDesktopDesktopDesktopDesktop RAIDWorkstationCapacity80 GB - 1 TB500 GB - 4 TB500 GB - 4 TB750 GB - 4 TB250 GB - 1 TBInterfaceSATA 6 Gb/s
PATA 100 MB/sSATA 6 Gb/sSATA 6 Gb/sSATA 6 Gb/sSATA 6 Gb/sForm Factor3.5-inch3.5-inch3.5-inch3.5-inch
2.5-inch3.5-inch
2.5-inchCache8 MB - 64 MB64 MB64 MB16 MB - 64 MB64 MBLimited Warranty2-year
2-year5-year3-year5-year
 When I bought Blue 1TB it was 3 years warranty in 2012.



rijinpk1 said:


> blue has 3 years warranty?? It is 2 years afaik. also wd blue 1 TB is at rs 4172 in flipkart  .better deals may be available offline.




Desktop/Workstation Hard Drives*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_desktopblue.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_desktopgreen.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_desktopblack.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_wdred.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/overview/thumbnail/125/OVth_DeskVelociraptor.png*www.wdc.com/global/images/buttons/en/btn_productselector.pngSolid performance and reliability for everyday computing.Cool, quiet operation with massive capacity.Maximum performance for power computing.Designed and tested for RAID environments.High-performance storage for power users.Designed ForDesktopDesktopDesktopDesktop RAIDWorkstationCapacity80 GB - 1 TB500 GB - 4 TB500 GB - 4 TB750 GB - 4 TB250 GB - 1 TBInterfaceSATA 6 Gb/s
PATA 100 MB/sSATA 6 Gb/sSATA 6 Gb/sSATA 6 Gb/sSATA 6 Gb/sForm Factor3.5-inch3.5-inch3.5-inch3.5-inch
2.5-inch3.5-inch
2.5-inchCache8 MB - 64 MB64 MB64 MB16 MB - 64 MB64 MBLimited Warranty2-year2-year5-year3-year5-year
 When I bought Blue 1TB it was 3 years warranty in 2012.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

newer WD blue drives WD 10ezex has 2 years warranty only. I bought one on 2013 march and it has got only 2 years from date of purchase.

what is the difference between retail kit and component drive?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wd Blue - 2 years

Wd Green - 2 years

Wd Red - 3 years

Wd Black - 5 years


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

wd blue retail 1 tb has 3 years according to wd website while component drive has 2 years. what is the difference between the two?

is it oem vs retail?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

Retail = OEM drives (WDBAAV, WDBAAW, WDBAAX) have 3 yrs warranty


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

in wd website ,i can see wd blue 10ezex has 2years warranty(component drive) and the same has 3 years warranty (retail kit).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> in wd website ,i can see wd blue 10ezex has 2years warranty(component drive) and the same has 3 years warranty (retail kit).



That's what I am saying. How can I get 3 years warranty when I bought it in 2012 as there is different warranties for different kits.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> That's what I am saying. How can I get 3 years warranty when I bought it in 2012 as there is different warranties for different kits.



2012 and 2013 may be different scenarios. seagate played a bouncing match with warranty and wd was no exception. what i got is  2 year warranty drive (in 2013).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 2012 and 2013 may be different scenarios. seagate played a bouncing match with warranty and wd was no exception. what i got is  2 year warranty drive (in 2013).



How can they change warranty period every year? Does it depend on demand or to increase demand?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> How can they change warranty period every year? Does it depend on demand or to increase demand?



i dont know. seagate once decreased warranty period to 1 year and after some months they increased it to 2 years.
Atleast 3-5 years is required for a hdd.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i dont know. seagate once decreased warranty period to 1 year and after some months they increased it to 2 years.
> Atleast 3-5 years is required for a hdd.



Yes..yes... +1 to this


----------



## Revolution (Nov 24, 2013)

@bavusani 

Thanks for detail info.
Saw,WD Black available at snapdeal @5.3K.
Is is good idea to buy from snapdeal ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

Revolution said:


> @bavusani
> 
> Thanks for detail info.
> Saw,WD Black available at snapdeal @5.3K.
> Is is good idea to buy from snapdeal ?



Just get it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Revolution said:


> @bavusani
> 
> Thanks for detail info.
> Saw,WD Black available at snapdeal @5.3K.
> Is is good idea to buy from snapdeal ?



steal   get a coupon if you can. I have a spare rs 500 coupon(i dont know the expiry date.)


----------



## Revolution (Nov 24, 2013)

I have to wait until next month cos no money all all at present.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> wd blue retail 1 tb has 3 years according to wd website while component drive has 2 years. what is the difference between the two?
> 
> is it oem vs retail?



you can't claim warranty on OEM drive [ at-least not from HDD manufacturer ] because they have sold it to some 3rd party pc builders or other companies  [ for eg . Dell / Toshiba ] under certain different T and C which does not apply for general end user. So be careful about this.

The difference between Retail Kit and Bare HDD is the retail HDDs comes in a fancy packaging, have installation manual and other necessary accessories to install the HDD where's the Bare HDD comes packed in a anti static bag only and may or may not have same warranty period.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> you can't claim warranty on OEM drive [ at-least not from HDD manufacturer ] because they have sold it to some 3rd party pc builders or other companies  [ for eg . Dell / Toshiba ] under certain different T and C which does not apply for general end user. So be careful about this.
> 
> The difference between Retail Kit and Bare HDD is the retail HDDs comes in a fancy packaging, have installation manual and other necessary accessories to install the HDD where's the Bare HDD comes packed in a anti static bag only and may or may not have same warranty period.



Really? I purchased seagate barracuda 1tb that came inside a plastic bag (within flipkart's) packaging and bill and a barebones multi language booklet. No seagate box or even mounting screws


----------



## amjath (Nov 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> you can't claim warranty on OEM drive [ at-least not from HDD manufacturer ] because they have sold it to some 3rd party pc builders or other companies  [ for eg . Dell / Toshiba ] under certain different T and C which does not apply for general end user. So be careful about this.
> 
> The difference between Retail Kit and Bare HDD is the retail HDDs comes in a fancy packaging, have installation manual and other necessary accessories to install the HDD where's the Bare HDD comes packed in a anti static bag only and may or may not have same warranty period.



I always end up buying bare HDD not retail kit.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2013)

amjath said:


> I always end up buying bare HDD not retail kit.



You end up buying bare bones HDD but I end up buying bare bones HDD only every time because vendors always have them in stock not the retail kits as I have never seen them.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

here you go 
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136786

and the bare drive :
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

the $30 price difference for some fancy stuff kept many from getting a retail kit.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

here you go 
WD WD Black WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Retail - Newegg.com

and the bare drive :
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

the $30 price difference for some fancy stuff kept many from getting a retail kit.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 25, 2013)

amjath said:


> I always end up buying bare HDD not retail kit.



Same here.
Actually I have not bought any Retail HDD for very long time.
Last time I bought Retail HDD was Samsung IDE 80GB in year 2003.
Very strange.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> you can't claim warranty on OEM drive [ at-least not from HDD manufacturer ] because they have sold it to some 3rd party pc builders or other companies  [ for eg . Dell / Toshiba ] under certain different T and C which does not apply for general end user. So be careful about this.
> 
> The difference between Retail Kit and Bare HDD is the retail HDDs comes in a fancy packaging, have installation manual and other necessary accessories to install the HDD where's the Bare HDD comes packed in a anti static bag only and may or may not have same warranty period.



thanks. that means the hdd we get is neither oem nor retail??  then what is  it called?



topgear said:


> here you go
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136786
> 
> and the bare drive :
> ...



$30 price may include 1 (or) more year warranty too.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 27, 2013)

Asus R9-290 for 34k
Buy Online Asus Radeon R9 290 4GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9290-4GD5) in india

Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> thanks. that means the hdd we get is neither oem nor retail??  then what is  it called?



It's called Bare drive 



> $30 price may include 1 (or) more year warranty too.



at-least not for Black ed.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> It's called Bare drive



this reply was what i expected


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2013)

R7 240 @ 6115
Buy Online MSI R7 240 2GD3 LP 2GB DDR3 Graphic Cards in India

R7 250 @ 6910
Theitdepot - Asus Radeon R7 250 1GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R7250 1GD5)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> R7 240 @ 6115
> Buy Online MSI R7 240 2GD3 LP 2GB DDR3 Graphic Cards in India
> 
> R7 250 @ 6910
> Theitdepot - Asus Radeon R7 250 1GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R7250 1GD5)



r7 250 seems to be slower than hd 7750 which is available at 7k.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

Any 2GB VRAM good VFM card available @8K.
Hd7770 is good but only 1GB.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Any 2GB VRAM good VFM card available @8K.
> Hd7770 is good but only 1GB.



nope. Even if available, performance would be less than that of 7770.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> r7 250 seems to be slower than hd 7750 which is available at 7k.



indeed but if priced right it can replace the old HD6670 GDDr 5 series :
Leistungsvergleich und Zusammenfassung - HIS R7 250 iCooler und R7 240 iCooler im Test: Die vergessenen Kinder aus Oland


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> indeed but if priced right it can replace the old HD6670 GDDr 5 series :
> Leistungsvergleich und Zusammenfassung - HIS R7 250 iCooler und R7 240 iCooler im Test: Die vergessenen Kinder aus Oland



i had read that review. that is why i said r7 250 is slower than 7750. i did not post the link because i did not understand that language


----------



## Revolution (Dec 3, 2013)

HD7750 better choice until price of R7 250 fall to 6k ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 3, 2013)

get hd 7770 @ 7.6k, the best bang for buck.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 3, 2013)

Revolution said:


> HD7750 better choice until price of R7 250 fall to 6k ?




stay away from MD Computers(Kolkata),they sell physically damaged card. 


why ????


----------



## amjath (Dec 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> stay away from MD Computers(Kolkata),they sell physically damaged card.
> 
> 
> why ????



People here bought so many things from MD. No issues yet. Before buying check for seal, of broken take it right away. Simple


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

for this you need to go back to the history .. he had some issues with MD computers and a palit graphic card RMA.


----------



## Rockstar09 (Dec 7, 2013)

Which RAM is better and what are their market price???

Gskill 2Gb X 1 Ddr3 1333Mhz Cl9 Ripjaws X RAM (F3-10666CL9S-2GBXL)
OR
Corsair DDR3 2 GB (1 x 2 GB) PC RAM (VS2GB1333D3)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Rockstar09 said:


> Which RAM is better and what are their market price???
> 
> Gskill 2Gb X 1 Ddr3 1333Mhz Cl9 Ripjaws X RAM (F3-10666CL9S-2GBXL)
> OR
> Corsair DDR3 2 GB (1 x 2 GB) PC RAM (VS2GB1333D3)



your budget and other pc specifications?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 8, 2013)

amjath said:


> People here bought so many things from MD. No issues yet. Before buying check for seal, of broken take it right away. Simple



I have issue with MD too. 
They sold me physically damaged Palit card too.
They cheated me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Revolution said:


> I have issue with MD too.
> They sold me physically damaged Palit card too.
> They cheated me.



you could have asked for replacement any way


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

Revolution said:


> I have issue with MD too.
> They sold me physically damaged Palit card too.
> They cheated me.



You can go for a replacement or RMA the GPU as it within warranty.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com



whoa  what's wrong with flipkart   ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

No.It is real price,nothing wrong with flipkart


----------



## Rockstar09 (Dec 9, 2013)

Intel C2D 2.66 GHz, Transcend 2x1 GB and Transcend 1GB 667MHz DDR2, Corsair CX 430v2, Gigabyte G-41v2 combo, Seagate 500GB Barracuda, Sapphire HD6770 1GB



rijinpk1 said:


> your budget and other pc specifications?



Intel C2D 2.66 GHz, Transcend 2x1 GB and Transcend 1GB 667MHz DDR2,  Corsair CX 430v2, Gigabyte G-41v2 combo, Seagate 500GB Barracuda,  Sapphire HD6770 1GB

Budget is around 1.5 - 2k


----------



## Revolution (Dec 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you could have asked for replacement any way





bavusani said:


> You can go for a replacement or RMA the GPU as it within warranty.



R u ppl loco ?

U think I did not go for RMA or replacement ?
I realized that mfker MD cheated me When I went to RMA.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2013)

Rockstar09 said:


> Intel C2D 2.66 GHz, Transcend 2x1 GB and Transcend 1GB 667MHz DDR2, Corsair CX 430v2, Gigabyte G-41v2 combo, Seagate 500GB Barracuda, Sapphire HD6770 1GB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just get corsair VS 1333 Mhz ram .. enough for your config and FYI : you won't be able to use the DDR2 ram modules once you install DDR3 ram modules on the motherboard.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Revolution said:


> R u ppl loco ?
> 
> U think I did not go for RMA or replacement ?
> I realized that mfker MD cheated me When I went to RMA.



what was their reaction/reply?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 9, 2013)

They just said the card is physically damaged and its not eligible for RMA.
Then show me a very tiny transistor very slightly bend which u can't notice if u don't watch it very very carefully.
Actually it was my fault cos I trust them those b@sterds blindly.
I should have checked seal and the card before paid them when buying.
I think they tempered the seal very smartly and put the damage card in that box.
So,I did not realise at instant but later realized that box seal was tempered and it was fcking MD who cheated me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Revolution said:


> They just said the card is physically damaged and its not eligible for RMA.
> Then show me a very tiny transistor very slightly bend which u can't notice if u don't watch it very very carefully.
> Actually it was my fault cos I trust them those b@sterds blindly.
> I should have checked seal and the card before paid them when buying.
> ...



that's sad


----------



## Revolution (Dec 10, 2013)

It was Palit's fault too cos they did not care seal.
They should put proper seal on the box.
When Palit saw my sig about this story at other forum they asked me to tell the story.
But,sadly after after my reply fcking Palit did not reply buy told admin to remove my sig.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2013)

^^ Which Forum ?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 10, 2013)

TE Forum.

BTW,just added the sig again but I can't see my sig at the bottom my post.
Thought its not a big deal any more cos I will never get anything for that.
I guess Palit is no more at that forum.
Only Cooler Master,Sea Sonic,Kingston and Gigabyte are left.
Don't no exactly.


----------



## Rockstar09 (Dec 11, 2013)

Can i use this RAM : Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) with my Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 2.0) mobo


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

get this.this will work Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## Rockstar09 (Dec 11, 2013)

Which one is better?
[h=1]G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) [/h]or Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2013)

Get the G-Skill RipjawX version. Although both of them are 1333 MHz CL9 Ram, the G-Skill one comes with a metal heat sink which can increase the overclocking potential of the Ram.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

Rockstar09 said:


> Which one is better?
> [h=1]G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) [/h]or Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com



Corsair VS 1333 Mhz is going is enough for your G41 combo which can't go over 1066 Mhz speed without OCing.


----------



## sushantasarkar (Dec 26, 2013)

Can anybody give me the approx price for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H mobo and AMD Athlon II x4 620. I am living at kolkata. I am gonna use this combination for internet surfing, office works, watching movies. Thanks in advance. You may suggest any other mobo-processor combination too. my budget for this combination is less than 10k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

sushantasarkar said:


> Can anybody give me the approx price for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H mobo and AMD Athlon II x4 620. I am living at kolkata. I am gonna use this combination for internet surfing, office works, watching movies. Thanks in advance. You may suggest any other mobo-processor combination too. my budget for this combination is less than 10k



get pentium g2020/i3 3220 ,gigabyte h61m-d2h and knigsron hyperx blu 4gb ram


----------



## sushantasarkar (Dec 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> get pentium g2020/i3 3220 ,gigabyte h61m-d2h and knigsron hyperx blu 4gb ram



Sorry, I forgot to add, I am already having a 2GB trancend DDR 3 1333MHz RAM and don't want to buy new one. And I would be using Windows Xp 64 bit. Shall I go for A series processor mobo? I don't want to go for intel.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

sushantasarkar said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add, I am already having a 2GB trancend DDR 3 1333MHz RAM and don't want to buy new one. And I would be using Windows Xp 64 bit. Shall I go for A series processor mobo? I don't want to go for intel.



first use windows 7/8. then go for i3 3220 and suggested gigabyte mobo.it is the best bang for buck for your budget.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

i3 3210/3220 + H61 - D2H is way to go


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 26, 2013)

Received call from PrimeABGB and price of E3-1230 V3 is 19,200/-. Seems on higher side. I was expecting it to be 18K at max.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Received call from PrimeABGB and price of E3-1230 V3 is 19,200/-. Seems on higher side. I was expecting it to be 18K at max.



then v2 is a better choice over v3.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> then v2 is a better choice over v3.



Yups, seems so, considering overall benefit is not more than 10% between architecture.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Yups, seems so, considering overall benefit is not more than 10% between architecture.



also v3 doesnot have hyperthreading


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> also v3 doesnot have hyperthreading



e3 1230 v3 does have hyperthreading. it is the 1225 missing it.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> also v3 doesnot have hyperthreading



V3 is best choice if OC is not to be done and needs best performance at lower power consumption.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> e3 1230 v3 does have hyperthreading. it is the 1225 missing it.



My bad


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 27, 2013)

Just received call from PrimeABGB that they have E3-1245 V3 available at 19K. This CPU has HD4600 GPU in it.

Comparison


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Just received call from PrimeABGB that they have E3-1245 V3 available at 19K. This CPU has HD4600 GPU in it.
> 
> Comparison



the difference between this and i7 4770 is that i7 has 100 mhz more turbo clock. also xeon is having P4600 not the hd 4600 on i7 4770. i dont know the difference and those who purchase a dedicated gpu, the igpu does not matter. xeon also support ECC memory. this is a better choice over i7 4770 since 4770  is priced at 21k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2014)

Where can I get Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 either online or offline? What is its price?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Where can I get Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 either online or offline? What is its price?



i think it is not available anymore. check for other alternatives.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i think it is not available anymore. check for other alternatives.



What other AMD MB which is 970 series but have 8+2 power phases and also have front USB 3.0 port in the I/O section.
I think 990 Series MB is only suited for high overclocks & CF/SLI but I need only 500MHz OC & single GPU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> What other AMD MB which is 970 series but have 8+2 power phases and also have front USB 3.0 port in the I/O section.
> I think 990 Series MB is only suited for high overclocks & CF/SLI but I need only 500MHz OC & single GPU.



aren't you buying a new intel pc?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> aren't you buying a new intel pc?



I was just asking? Could you not clarify my doubt?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I was just asking? Could you not clarify my doubt?



i think it was not a doubt 


> but I need only 500MHz OC & single GPU.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> What other AMD MB which is 970 series but have 8+2 power phases and also have front USB 3.0 port in the I/O section.
> I think 990 Series MB is only suited for high overclocks & CF/SLI but I need only 500MHz OC & single GPU.



I was asking keeping in mind MANTLE support which is an alternative to DirectX.So if anybody can clear my doubts are welcome.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I was asking keeping in mind MANTLE support which is an alternative to DirectX.So if anybody can clear my doubts are welcome.



ask cilus about mantle.


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 17, 2014)

I already have 1TB WD Green HDD (3.5 years old) on my AMD computer which is almost 90% percent full.
So currently which is the best 2TB WD HDD for around Rs.7000
Which is a better option for me:
1.
Should I buy 2TB single WD drive.

Or

2.
Should I buy 1TB 2 Drives from WD.

I usually compose small videos and gather lots of stuffs
(Including Pics,vids,etc) on my computer.

I'm from Jamshedpur (which hardly have any good computer shop)
so I've decided to go to ranchi in the coming days to buy a new HDD.

I'm going to Ranchi because of 2 reasons:
Reason 1.
Have to buy a new HDD

Reason 2.
Currenlty my AMD rig is broken (biostar motherboard problem)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/180217-abnormal-cpu-chipset-error-no-booting-no-post.html

(No Boot No POST) and "Abacus Peripherals" which is the dealer/Service center of Biostar motherboard is not in jamshedpur.
Though my mobo is out of warranty now I'm still trying to fix it because it already served me well for the past 3.5 years.

So I've to do 2 work by going to Ranchi 

Please suggest the Best HDD for my budget.

My Computer Configuration
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 630
MotherBoard: Biostar TA785G3 HD (Which is currently broken)
Power Supply Unit: Corsair CX 400W
RAM/Memory: 2GB X 1 Stick DDR3 1333Mhz Corsair
HDD: 1TB Western Digital Green Hard Disk.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

evewin89 said:


> Please suggest the Best HDD for my budget.



Buy Online Western Digital Red 2TB SATA Internal Desktop NAS Hard Drive (WD20EFRX) in india
you can also try wd green 2tb if red is out of budget.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 17, 2014)

^ WD RED 2TB is best for you,comes with 3 year warranty


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Buy Online Western Digital Red 2TB SATA Internal Desktop NAS Hard Drive (WD20EFRX) in india
> you can also try wd green 2tb if red is out of budget.


Thankyou *ASHISH65* and  	*rijinpk1* for your quick reply,

 yes I can buy the RED drive but I want to know how much performance boost it has compared to WD Cavier Blue 1TB (Which I think you're using)
My WD Green Drive is very quite but it is SLOW 
and I don't want to go for the WD Black drives coz cost wise its little bit expensive.
WD Green HDD comes with 2 year warranty and the Red comes with 3 YEAR warranty which is good.
Price of 2tb WD red drive according to theitdepot website is Rs.7670/-
which is also good but I have time till Wednesday to decide which one to buy from Ranchi.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

evewin89 said:


> Thankyou *ASHISH65* and  	*rijinpk1* for your quick reply,
> 
> yes I can buy the RED drive but I want to know how much performance boost it has compared to WD Cavier Blue 1TB (Which I think you're using)
> My WD Green Drive is very quite but it is SLOW
> ...



WD red operates at 5400 rpm afaik and changes as its based on intellipower. it is a very durable drive  as it is mainly intended for NAS. if it is used for just storing your files, it is more than enough. The I/O speeds are not higher though. so if you want high transfer speeds, you may need to look at wd black/blue drives. wd blue 2tb is not available here and black 2tb costs 10k. seagate may be little bit faster but the hassle of rma and just 2 years of warranty does not make it sweet.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but:

In Delhi this place has great fixed prices (which seem even better than mdcomputers)

*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 17, 2014)

My laptop HDD operates at 5400 rpm.
are you sure this WD Red drive is faster than my Green drive or its speed is same ?
if it operates at 5400 rpm then I think its speed will be same as my green drive.
and is WD 2TB Blue drive,available in india ?
or should I also buy WD 1TB Blue Drive which will give me better performance for sure compared to my existing 1TB WD Green Drive.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

evewin89 said:


> My laptop HDD operates at 5400 rpm.
> are you sure this WD Red drive is faster than my Green drive or its speed is same ?
> if it operates at 5400 rpm then I think its speed will be same as my green drive.
> and is WD 2TB Blue drive,available in india ?
> or should I also buy WD 1TB Blue Drive which will give me better performance for sure compared to my existing 1TB WD Green Drive.



wd 2tb blue is not available in india. both  wd green and red should be same when it comes to speed. both are energy efficient and hence operating at lower speeds than blue/black.
if you plan on installing os on that drive, then get black. it has 5 years of warranty too. else red should be fine.


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok thanks,now the point is:
WD RED VS WD Green
Speed will be same but RED is more expensive because it has NAS features and has 1 year more warranty.
WD 2TB Blue (not available in india)

so finally should I go for:
WD 2TB Green Drive. (Slow Speed but very quite & reliable)
Or
WD 1TB Blue Drive. (Better performance than Green drive)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

evewin89 said:


> Ok thanks,now the point is:
> WD RED VS WD Green
> Speed will be same but RED is more expensive because it has NAS features and has 1 year more warranty.
> WD 2TB Blue (not available in india)
> ...




do you want to put your os on this drive? and red is much more reliable than green. red is designed to operate 24X7 with longer lifespan than green. i suggest red over green.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

Sapphire Tri X R9 290 4GB @ Rs. 39590 - Link


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> do you want to put your os on this drive? and red is much more reliable than green. red is designed to operate 24X7 with longer lifespan than green. i suggest red over green.


Reading some reviews about WD Red drives.
Yes they're more reliable because its specially made for NAS workstations.
will be reading few more reviews and then will decide which one to buy but as of now I'm again shifted towards RED


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Jan 18, 2014)

Any idea price of ASROCK FM2A88X-ITX+ MB in india??


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 22, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but:
> 
> In Delhi this place has great fixed prices (which seem even better than mdcomputers)
> 
> *www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf



Pricing are very good. Hope they really sell it at given prices. I wish there is someone in Mumbai as well offering such great prices.


----------



## demonicpriest (Jan 22, 2014)

I think Those prices are without taxes..... also there have been cases were the mentioned seller has sold counterfriet products (graphics cards)


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 24, 2014)

How much is the latest price of GTX 780 in indian market?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 24, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the latest price of GTX 780 in indian market?



around 45k or lesser.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> around 45k or lesser.



WTF the price haven't gone down. These retailers are the biggest cheaters in the world


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> WTF the price haven't gone down. These retailers are the biggest cheaters in the world



yep , price reduction did not happen in india 

*EDIT :* just found this one.... *www.snapdeal.com/product/zotac-goforce-gtx-780-3gb/1400329

it is costlier everywhere else


----------



## demonicpriest (Jan 27, 2014)

MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Graphic Card - Buy Graphic Cards Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com

does this really have seven year warranty ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2014)

7 years is a long shot  and a hoax for real .. heck! MSI products don't even has 7 months warranty here - you may run into RMA prob with MSI.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 27, 2014)

topgear said:


> 7 years is a long shot  and a hoax for real .. heck! MSI products don't even has 7 months warranty here - you may run into RMA prob with MSI.



I remember a post in TDF where MSI India had said 

*"Thanks a lot for raising the concern and we appreciate for the same.
MSI is still very much involved in doing business in India with no issues as far as local product and service availability.
As for the local service is concerned, there is no change at all. We are offering 3 years warranty through our 3rd party service partner Digicare as before.
Yes, there are and will be cases where there is issues & conflicts but those are solved case by case as per the service policy."*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 27, 2014)

I made that post.

FYI, they're still restructuring. 



> Dear Roshan,
> We will get back to you once MSI-NB has fully established the channels re-launching in India. Thank you so much for contacting with us.
> Yours, MSI HQ TW


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> yep , price reduction did not happen in india
> 
> *EDIT :* just found this one.... ZOTAC GoForce GTX 780 3GB DDR5 Graphic Card - Buy Graphic Cards Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com
> 
> it is costlier everywhere else



Too bad. In US the market price is below 450$ and over here its like 700$. I know that over here the pricing is not the same as US. But atleast they can sell it for around 500$.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 27, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> Too bad. In US the market price is below 450$ and over here its like 700$. I know that over here the pricing is not the same as US. But atleast they can sell it for around 500$.



$500 will be equivalent to ~ rs 40000 here. (multiply by 80)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> $500 will be equivalent to ~ rs 40000 here. (multiply by 80)



Dollar is around Rs. 62 today.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Dollar is around Rs. 62 today.



not in that sense . it is imported and huge tax comes into play. so the total cost will be equivalent by multiplying it by 80 or little lesser in average for most products.


----------



## amjath (Jan 27, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Dollar is around Rs. 62 today.



Add something on amazon.com us site and check the price shipping to India and compare the prices with Indian retail price.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I remember a post in TDF where MSI India had said
> 
> *"Thanks a lot for raising the concern and we appreciate for the same.
> MSI is still very much involved in doing business in India with no issues as far as local product and service availability.
> ...



yeah, I've read that  but the thing is MSI's service is present but it's quality is not right and takes just too much time for RMA. There rep. is even present on some forum 



The Sorcerer said:


> I made that post.
> 
> FYI, they're still restructuring.



they better do it soon.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> not in that sense . it is imported and huge tax comes into play. so the total cost will be equivalent by multiplying it by 80 or little lesser in average for most products.



Even in US its imported, because it is manufactured in Tiwan, China and thailand. These cards are not shipped form US but these manufacturing countries. So the wholesale price must be less than the retail price in US.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> not in that sense . it is imported and huge tax comes into play. so the total cost will be equivalent by multiplying it by 80 or little lesser in average for most products.



its surprising to see that its only india who's suffering from this "price-cuts not arrived"  anomaly. Even in Indonesia, if i got to buy a GTX 780, i will have to pay not more than 30K ( INR equiv) for the Vanilla Version.. max 35K for Windforce and et al, for GTX 770 even for MSI twin Frozr gaming i will just have to pay 24K equivalent INR in Indo currency. ASIA PAC and Central ASIA  are not supposed to really suffer from inter-state high import fee , just like Singapore or Thailand doesn't. Why India?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 28, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> its surprising to see that its only india who's suffering from this "price-cuts not arrived"  anomaly. Even in Indonesia, if i got to buy a GTX 780, i will have to pay not more than 30K ( INR equiv) for the Vanilla Version.. max 35K for Windforce and et al, for GTX 770 even for MSI twin Frozr gaming i will just have to pay 24K equivalent INR in Indo currency. ASIA PAC and Central ASIA  are not supposed to really suffer from inter-state high import fee , just like Singapore or Thailand doesn't. Why India?



when will india change?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 29, 2014)

Never.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2014)

which will the best Internal HDD to go for at the moment??? between Seagate and WD?

i am willing to go for 1/2TB. also mention the lowest prices..


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2014)

Best in Terms of what ? Performance or A.S.S. ? Anyway, for WD you can have a look at WD Black [ 10-11k for 2TB ] / Red [ ~8k for 2TB ] and if you really want Seagate then their SSHD [ 8.6-10k for 2TB ] lineup.


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 22, 2014)

topgear said:


> Best in Terms of what ? Performance or A.S.S. ? Anyway, for WD you can have a look at WD Black [ 10-11k for 2TB ] / Red [ ~8k for 2TB ] and if you really want Seagate then their SSHD [ 8.6-10k for 2TB ] lineup.



If I was you, I would never go for Seagate over WD.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 22, 2014)

topgear said:


> Best in Terms of what ? Performance or A.S.S. ? Anyway, for WD you can have a look at WD Black [ 10-11k for 2TB ] / Red [ ~8k for 2TB ] and if you really want Seagate then their SSHD [ 8.6-10k for 2TB ] lineup.





maverick786us said:


> If I was you, I would never go for Seagate over WD.



just asking, why WD over Seagate? higher failure rates? bad ASS?? 

PS: my budget is more like ~5K


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> just asking, why WD over Seagate? higher failure rates? bad ASS??
> 
> PS: my budget is more like ~5K



1 tb black is at 5.5k . WD is preferred of it very good A.S.S over pita service from seagate.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks.. I will have a look at them..


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> If I was you, I would never go for Seagate over WD.



You are right but some people still prefer SGT over WD. So I've just mentioned it.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2014)

I use Seagate right from the beginning.  It has never failed me yet. You could say i have a certain preference for it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah, There we got one  Anyway, There's HDDs from Toshiba and Hitachi are also available so if you are going to do some HDD shopping keep an eye open for these two brands as well.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes definitely.. 

Btw.. Are there adaptors available for desktop HDD to USB 3??


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2014)

yes, it's available.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2014)

Okay! Thank you.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 1, 2014)

what is price 1 TB 2.5 inch HDD


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

NIGHTMARE said:


> what is price 1 TB 2.5 inch HDD



without mentioning the model, what exact help do you expect from us?


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

AMD FX 9590 @22k [ On SMC ] and who said AMD cpus can't be pricey without caring about VFM factor ?


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 3, 2014)

topgear said:


> AMD FX 9590 @22k [ On SMC ] and who said AMD cpus can't be pricey without caring about VFM factor ?



Hmm
I thought it was to be available only with OEMs and system builders?

5GHz barrier broken!
Resulting achievement-- "You just went full on retard bro"


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there any Oc record that FX 9590 holds ? AFAIK FX 8350 8794 Mhz ? Is there anything like this for FX 9590 for which it was built ie making new world records.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> Is there any Oc record that FX 9590 holds ? AFAIK FX 8350 8794 Mhz ? Is there anything like this for FX 9590 for which it was built ie making new world records.



FX 9590 acc to a review does a maximum of 6.9-7 GHz on single core
imagine spending 22k on a 8 core processor only to OC it after disabling 7 cores, it is ridiculous!

its already at its TDP limit at 225 watts and not really meant for OC'ing, 
AMD just wanted "First 5GHz consumer desktop processor" tag.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> without mentioning the model, what exact help do you expect from us?



Model in 2.5 inch ??

I just ask for 2.5 inch 1 TB. You can mention the company and its price.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 4, 2014)

Where I can get good quality color refill kit/YMC color bottle at cheaper price.
Want to refill my HP 818 Tri color cartridge myself.


----------



## kannche (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone know where are good hardware shops in Pune?


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2014)

try havoknation.in


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 21, 2014)

I need desktop for office purpose please quote the specification and price under 30 K


----------



## Revolution (Mar 21, 2014)

Price of Fan controller for two or three fans ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 21, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Price of Fan controller for two or three fans ?



Deepcool Rockman Pwm 3.5" Bay Fan Controller W/ Pwm And Blue Led For 3 Fans - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## Revolution (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks!
Any cheap option for only single or two fans ?
Nothing fancy required.


----------



## vkl (Mar 31, 2014)

Kaveri parts available now
AMD A10-7850K  - 12800inr
AMD A10-7700K  - 11299inr


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 1, 2014)

which SSD is best or true value for money


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> which SSD is best or true value for money



Samsung 840 EVO 120GB -7200,
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB -11400.


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> which SSD is best or true value for money



It depends on price. Since you didn't mention the size, decide according to this
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-recommendation-benchmark,3269-7.html


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> It depends on price. Since you didn't mention the size, decide according to this
> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-recommendation-benchmark,3269-7.html



As these are very costly. I think 128GB will be fine.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> As these are very costly. I think 128GB will be fine.



If you are planning for a OS+games installable SSD, 128GB isnt enough. <personal experience>

I would rather advice you to go for this - Samsung 840 EVO 250GB instead. 

BTW, I am planning to get myself a second SSD (obviously the mentioned one) as I find my 128GB so less to accomodate my games.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

OP can trim down the windows installation [ or get from other source  ] to save around at-least 10 - 12 GB or even more on windows installation. 120 / 128 GB should be good enough if Op can't extend his budget.

BTW, For SSd prices try this site :
Buy SSD - Online SSD Drive For Laptop - Desktop in India


----------



## hems87 (Apr 7, 2014)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I need desktop for office purpose please quote the specification and price under 30 K



you can try this:

cpu : intel core i3 4130                = 8000
ram : corsair value 1600 MHz 4 Gb = 2600
psu : corsair vs400                     = 2200
motherboard:   intel DB85FL         = 6000
HDD         :WD blue caviar 500 gb = 3000
cabinet  antec x1                       = 2300
monitor   19" LCD                       = 4000
keyboard and mouse   ms wired    =  2000


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 7, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Samsung 840 EVO 120GB -7200,
> Samsung 840 EVO 250GB -11400.



How much is the cost of 840 Pro 256 GB?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2014)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I need desktop for office purpose please quote the specification and price under 30 K



cpu : intel core i3 4130                = 7500
ram : corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4GB = 2600
psu : Antec VP450P                     = 2600
motherboard: Gigabyte B85M-D3H         = 5500
HDD         :WD blue caviar 500GB = 3000
cabinet  :antec x1                       = 2300
monitor : Dell E2014H 19.5" LED                       = 6500
keyboard & mouse :Logitech MK200    = 700                         
Total =30,700.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the cost of 840 Pro 256 GB?



did you check the link I've posted above ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the cost of 840 Pro 256 GB?



Buy Samsung 256GB 840 Pro SSD Online in India


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2014)

I saw a Core i7 4770k for 7k in olx selling from Delhi.
Is it genuine or fake?

Link:*newdelhi.olx.in/i7-4770k-4th-generation-cpu-iid-644091628


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2014)

Kaput maybe ? He's selling a burnt processor probably..
There's no way a sane person will sell i7 4770k for 7k


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2014)

why I smell fake processor / some other cpu is beng advertised as 4770k as " there 73 pec available"


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2014)

Is there any newly launched LED monitor (21-23") around 10k?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> Is there any newly launched LED monitor (21-23") around 10k?



have a look at AOC i2269vwm.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

Lg 23ea53v.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 6, 2014)

Can anyone suggest how much is it likely to cost to get the battery of my 5 year old APC Back ups es 650 replaced?Does APC provide onsite service or will i have to carry it to their service center in kolkata for the aforesaid task?


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

I think you can change the battery by yourself .. it's easy. You can buy a compatible battery from Exide [ near MD comp ] and sell the old one.


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2014)

^yes i once did it but not APC, but as topgear said get a branded battery.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^yes i once did it but not APC, but as topgear said get a branded battery.



Well,i prefer using a genuine apc battery as the one i currently have has lasted me for about 6 years and i never faced any issues with it.The battery that I'm looking for is RBC17-does anyone know how much it actually costs?

Are original APC batteries actually available in the market or do i have no choice but to settle for a third party product?Are exide batteries reliable?


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 19, 2014)

^
yes they do bro..

vish


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION] - have a look at this webpage or contact APC directly as they provide upgrade options and battery replacement solutions for both In-Warranty and Out-of-Warranty UPS products 
UPS Battery Replacement & Upgrade Selector


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 20, 2014)

How much is the cost of Intel's devil's Cayon processor in indian market?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> [MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION] - have a look at this webpage or contact APC directly as they provide upgrade options and battery replacement solutions for both In-Warranty and Out-of-Warranty UPS products
> UPS Battery Replacement & Upgrade Selector


Thanks for the info topgear.I've already obtained a replacement battery from their authorized service center a few days ago.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> How much is the cost of Intel's devil's Cayon processor in indian market?



which specific cpu are you looking for? check on itdepot and primeabgb.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> which specific cpu are you looking for? Check on itdepot and primeabgb.



4970k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2014)

What is the official price of i5 4670s in India? Where can I get it either online or offline?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 22, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> 4970k



Buy Online Intel Core i7-4790K CPU Processor in India


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks for the info topgear.I've already obtained a replacement battery from their authorized service center a few days ago.



congrats and you're welcome mate 

BTW, anyone interested is getting Pentium G3258 @ Rs. 4720
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Intel+P...ition+G3258+3.20+GHz+Processor_C30P22197.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

topgear said:


> congrats and you're welcome mate
> 
> BTW, anyone interested is getting Pentium G3258 @ Rs. 4720
> Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258 3.20 GHz Processor price in india Rs.4720. Buy Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258 3.20 GHz Processor online : Theitdepot.com



aren't you buying one ?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 26, 2014)

topgear said:


> BTW, anyone interested is getting Pentium G3258 @ Rs. 4720
> Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258 3.20 GHz Processor price in india Rs.4720. Buy Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258 3.20 GHz Processor online : Theitdepot.com



No,cos its totally over priced in India.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

Revolution said:


> No,cos its totally over priced in India.



overpriced in itdepot to be exact


----------



## Revolution (Jul 27, 2014)

Any idea about local price ?
At proper price this CPU could be very good for budget build.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 27, 2014)

Which one is better.... Deepcool tesseract or antec v1..?!?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

tesseract ..


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 27, 2014)

Sachhi...


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Any idea about local price ?
> At proper price this CPU could be very good for budget build.



I think we need to wait for a month or so for more wide availability.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 28, 2014)

I never understand why AMD X4 750K/760K not available in India.


----------



## DebanjanS (Jul 28, 2014)

Any one know where can i find Deepcool cabinet in Kolkata. The shops i visit usually sell the locals or cooler master. but I really want antec or deepcool .


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone looking for a cheap system for NAS or downloading machine check this out

Authorised Indian distributor

bandwidthwise way better than raspberry pi and has a Sata 2.0 port.


----------



## DebanjanS (Aug 6, 2014)

Seems to be nice. I think it's perfect for running a seedbox or small server.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I never understand why AMD X4 750K/760K not available in India.



Same here.



DebanjanS said:


> Any one know where can i find Deepcool cabinet in Kolkata. The shops i visit usually sell the locals or cooler master. but I really want antec or deepcool .



Contact the distributor 

Overclockers Zone - HIgh Performance....Overclocked


----------



## Ashok Verma (Aug 7, 2014)

DebanjanS said:


> Any one know where can i find Deepcool cabinet in Kolkata. The shops i visit usually sell the locals or cooler master. but I really want antec or deepcool .


I also want deepcool tesseract... It will be available on overclockerszone.com after 20th August....


----------



## DebanjanS (Aug 8, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> I also want deepcool tesseract... It will be available on overclockerszone.com after 20th August....



Same here bro. Deepcool tesseract looks awesome in pictures.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 10, 2014)

I want to buy a new dvd burner for my pc,which brand should i go for?I had used LG drives in the past but my experience with them hasn't been that good.Can Liteon and HP dvd-rw drives be considered reliable?


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 10, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I want to buy a new dvd burner for my pc,which brand should i go for?I had used LG drives in the past but my experience with them hasn't been that good.Can Liteon and HP dvd-rw drives be considered reliable?



I have been using Asus' and I am not disappointed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 10, 2014)

DebanjanS said:


> Same here bro. Deepcool tesseract looks awesome in pictures.



TheITdepot sells them, i got mine from there only


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 10, 2014)

Asus drives aren't available here right now-so my choices are restricted to lg,samsung,hp and liteon only.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Aug 10, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Asus drives aren't available here right now-so my choices are restricted to lg,samsung,hp and liteon only.


You can also purchase from online... Also check this ASUS DVD RW 24X (DRW-24B1ST - - ) 

Also check this Asus DRW-24D3ST/BLK/G/AS DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 10, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Asus drives aren't available here right now-so my choices are restricted to lg,samsung,hp and liteon only.



I'd say go for LG.

you can buy from FK if you want, I bought from there only. 

*www.flipkart.com/asus-drw-24d3st-blk-g-as-dvd-burner-internal-optical-drive/p/itmdpm9gtxxeacgg


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 11, 2014)

^Thanks to all of you for replying but can someone just tell me which one is more reliable- HP or Liteon?


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2014)

Lite ON IMO and I'm using one.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 11, 2014)

All the DVD writers are rubbish nowadays, get that straight. It is not 2001, that the HP writer which was bought for some 7k still runs! Just get whatever you like.
My personal experience, at first had HP, store said ( in fact guaranteed  ) it'll go for six months, but it actually was good for two years before going dead, a 1200 rupees one. Now I have Asus, it's just five months old, so no comments yet, 1300 rupees.
The worst experience I've had with Lite-On Lightscribe writer. You won't believe, that writer drove me nuts! I bought it for almost 3.5k if I remember correctly, back in 08, and then i had to run to service center three times, each time they repaired, and every time it ****ed up in no time. And the service center in Calcutta where I had to go was an awkward experience too, some bloody old building, fourth floor without any lift, and a sodding lengthy building which never ended, uff, horrible memory. So I'll not suggest Lite-On just due to my own experience, but maybe they've changed or I've just got a faulty product.
The only writer brand for which I never had to run to a service center was Sony.


----------



## DebanjanS (Aug 11, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I want to buy a new dvd burner for my pc,which brand should i go for?I had used LG drives in the past but my experience with them hasn't been that good.Can Liteon and HP dvd-rw drives be considered reliable?


using ASUS DRW-24B3ST. Working fine for last 2 years.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2014)

There's not much difference in most DVD writers. Personally speaking I had a LG Drive working flawlessly from 2007-11 after which I upgraded my PC and got a ASUS drive which has been working well for 3 years now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2014)

*Prices from Arun Computers, CTC, Secunderabad as on 12-08-2014.*

Intel Core i3 4130 -7000,
Intel Core i5 4440 -11000,
Intel Core i5 4460 -12000,
Intel Core i5 4570 -12500,
Intel Core i5 4670 -13500,
Intel Core i5 4690 -14000,
Intel Core i5 4670k -15500.

Gigabyte H81M-S1 -3800,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
Gigabyte H87M-D3H -6800,
Gigabyte H87-D3H -7300,
Gigabyte Z87M-D3H -8600,
Gigabyte Z87-D3H -9000,
Gigabyte Z87MX-D3H -9500.

Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -5800,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 2133Mhz -6400.

Corsair CX500 -3600,
Corsair CX600 -4000,
Corsair VS550 -2900,
Corsair VS650 -3400,
Corsair RM550 -7500.

WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3700,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5500.

Sapphire R9 270x 2GB -13700,
Sapphire R9 280x 3GB -21600,
Sapphire R9 290 4GB -31500,
Zotac GTX760 2GB -18900,
Zotac GTX760 2GB AMP -19500,
Zotac GTX770 2GB -23000,
Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB -11500.

Corsair 300R -5000,
Corsair 200R -4000,
Corsair 400R -6000,
Corsair 350D -6000.

Asus 24B5ST DVD/RW -1100.

Dell S2240L LED IPS -8400,
Dell S2340L LED IPS -11000,
Dell S2440L LED -12600.

Logitech Z320 Speakers -2000,
Logitech Z313 Speakers -2200.

APC 800VA UPS -2200,
APC 1100VA UPS -5400,
APC RS1000VA UPS -7200.

Logitech Devastator Gaming Bundle -3100,
Logitech G400S -1600,
Logitech G105 Gaming KB -2500,
Logitech G100 Gaming Bundle -1600.

PS: Went for a friends system and found out all the above prices.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2014)

A question...(as been away from Tech News for a long time)...

1.) Which is the latest Socket (1150 or 1155)
and
2.) Their Corresponding Motherboards (those Z87, Z97)
also,
3.) The latest and better improved Processor (Haswell, Broadwell)


----------



## Ashok Verma (Aug 18, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> A question...(as been away from Tech News for a long time)...
> 
> 1.) Which is the latest Socket (1150 or 1155)
> and
> ...



1. 1150 is latest. 
2. 87 and 97 both has  1150 compatible socket. 
3. Haswell


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2014)

^^ Appreciated.. thnx buddy..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> There's not much difference in most DVD writers. Personally speaking I had a LG Drive working flawlessly from 2007-11 after which I upgraded my PC and got a ASUS drive which has been working well for 3 years now.



Asus DVD/RW's are best as mine is working flawlessly since 2012 onwards...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 19, 2014)

^^ Asus u say...

I am sick and tired of using my LG DVD Writer hoping and praying that today it will die on me

But...

it still runs flawlessly since its inception in 2005.. lolz....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ Asus u say...
> 
> I am sick and tired of using my LG DVD Writer hoping and praying that today it will die on me
> 
> ...



Asus 24B5ST DVD/RW @ 1.1k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 19, 2014)

^^ I guess you missed reading my entire quote...

I also said: 


> But...
> 
> it *still runs flawlessly* since its inception in 2005.. lolz....


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 10, 2014)

does anyone know the cost of a new samsung 22" LED monitor?


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2014)

do you have any specific model in mind ?


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm looking for a new motherboard for my older pc which has a pentium d 805 cpu,my budget is around 2.5k.A local computer store suggested a zebronics 945 chipset based motherboard which costs Rs 2900-is it worth buying(even though it exceeds my budget slightly).Is there anywhere else in kolkata from where i can procure a 945 series motherboard for a lower price?


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 6, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I'm looking for a new motherboard for my older pc which has a pentium d 805 cpu,my budget is around 2.5k.A local computer store suggested a zebronics 945 chipset based motherboard which costs Rs 2900-is it worth buying(even though it exceeds my budget slightly).Is there anywhere else in kolkata from where i can procure a 945 series motherboard for a lower price?


a quick google search shows this result  Zebronics 945

that local buyer is ripping you off! BTW if you are interested, I can sell you my Biostar G41D3+ board for 1.5k excluding shipping if you want.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 6, 2014)

^thank you,i'll let you know if i decide to take it.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 6, 2014)

what's the current street price of WD blue 1tb and WD green 2tb??


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I'm looking for a new motherboard for my older pc which has a pentium d 805 cpu,my budget is around 2.5k.A local computer store suggested a zebronics 945 chipset based motherboard which costs Rs 2900-is it worth buying(even though it exceeds my budget slightly).Is there anywhere else in kolkata from where i can procure a 945 series motherboard for a lower price?



Tried sites like olx / quickr ?


----------



## Soul (Nov 8, 2014)

Guys,
I've seen a lot of you recommending Deepcool Tesseract cabinet in this forum But I can't find anyone stocking it in either the local shops or online sites. 

Does anyone know where can I buy the cabinet?


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2014)

contact the distributor :
Overclockers Zone - High Performance....Overclocked


----------



## Soul (Nov 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> contact the distributor :
> Overclockers Zone - High Performance....Overclocked



Have already contacted them. Waiting for a reply. 
Is there any other good case in that price bracket?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 8, 2014)

NZXT Source 210.....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Soul said:


> .
> Is there any other good case in that price bracket?



try betfenix merc alpha


----------



## Soul (Nov 11, 2014)

Revolution said:


> NZXT Source 210.....






rijinpk1 said:


> try betfenix merc alpha



Thanks guys !

Will check both locally and buy the one that I like on the spot.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 18, 2014)

Pls tell me price of the following in Kolkata.


Corsair VS450 
Antec VP450P v2
Corsair CX430 v2 
Seasonic ECO 500
Seasonic S12II 430W
Seasonic S12II 520W


BTW,I have seen Corsair available every where but where can I found Antec & Seasonic in Chandni ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2014)

For seasonic you may contact the distributor here :
About Us


----------



## Revolution (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## rbp45 (May 12, 2015)

Which Kingston ram is better than Gskill F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM (4GBx2=8Gb, 1600MHz, Cl 8-8-8-24-2N) ? 

The Kingston ram must be low latency like Cl 8-8-8-24 or similar with 4GBx2=8Gb, 1600MHz, 

Please give link to purchase.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

rbp45 said:


> Which Kingston ram is better than Gskill F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM (4GBx2=8Gb, 1600MHz, Cl 8-8-8-24-2N) ?
> 
> The Kingston ram must be low latency like Cl 8-8-8-24 or similar with 4GBx2=8Gb, 1600MHz,
> 
> Please give link to purchase.



Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz CL9 -2640. (9-9-9-24)

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Corsair CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 Vengeance 4GB Single Module DDR3 Memory Kit Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings


----------



## rbp45 (May 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz CL9 -2640. (9-9-9-24)



It is 4Gb, I am looking for 4GBx2=8Gb, @ 1600Mhz in Cl 8-8-8 of Kingston.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2015)

Best you can get is this and run it at tighter timings.
Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC SDRAM (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX) - Kingston : Flipkart.com


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2015)

topgear said:


> Best you can get is this and run it at tighter timings.
> Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC SDRAM (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX) - Kingston : Flipkart.com



+1, can confirm thats a very good product


----------



## hitman4 (Jun 26, 2015)

where can i get Phanteks Enthoo Pro cabinet in Delhi ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 29, 2015)

hitman4 said:


> where can i get Phanteks Enthoo Pro cabinet in Delhi ?



When will the price of GTX 980 decline in indian market? Its been a while with emergence of 390X and R9 fury X, the price of 980 has significantly declined in the US Market, but the changes haven't taken place in india.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have been looking for a low cost pc to use as a 24*7 downloading rig for quite some time-i found a dealer on olx who's quoting a price of Rs 5000 approx for a system with the following configuration:Core 2 duo 2.8 GHz,BioStar DG31 motherboard,160 GB HDD,2 GB RAM,New cabinet with psu;he has also asserted that he'll provide 1 year warranty on all of these components.

Will it be a good idea to go for it?As I intend to buy a 2nd pc solely for downloading and internet browsing i don't really wish to spend much on it and it seems this one will suffice for my needs(also i already have another system that is used primarily for gaming).The only thing that bothers me is that some of the parts in this system will probably be 2nd had or refurbished(hence the low cost) and therefore I wonder how long are they actually going to last.Is there any way to properly check the quality of used pc peripherals before buying(particularly the mobo,HDD,cpu and RAM)?Please advice.


----------



## amjath (Aug 11, 2015)

^Why dont you get a Raspberry pi 2? Head over the specific thread for more discussion


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks,but i prefer a full fledged pc that can also run windows.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I have been looking for a low cost pc to use as a 24*7 downloading rig for quite some time-i found a dealer on olx who's quoting a price of Rs 5000 approx for a system with the following configuration:Core 2 duo 2.8 GHz,BioStar DG31 motherboard,160 GB HDD,2 GB RAM,New cabinet with psu;he has also asserted that he'll provide 1 year warranty on all of these components.
> 
> Will it be a good idea to go for it?As I intend to buy a 2nd pc solely for downloading and internet browsing i don't really wish to spend much on it and it seems this one will suffice for my needs(also i already have another system that is used primarily for gaming).The only thing that bothers me is that some of the parts in this system will probably be 2nd had or refurbished(hence the low cost) and therefore I wonder how long are they actually going to last.Is there any way to properly check the quality of used pc peripherals before buying(particularly the mobo,HDD,cpu and RAM)?Please advice.



For motherboard look at quality of capacitors mostly and perform some load test. The load will also test the cpu as well and you can monitor temp there. For HDD use HDD Sentinel / HDTune and look at smart data. If possible run a scan with HDTune. For ram use memtest86+. If everything works fine then the pc should be ok. Lastsly if you wish you can change the PSu with a good one like a antec 300w or corsair vs350 just to play things safe.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2015)

Where can I get 3.5 mm jack splitter ?
I want to connect my mobile headphone(with mic) to my PC.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Where can I get 3.5 mm jack splitter ?
> I want to connect my mobile headphone(with mic) to my PC.



Amazon.in: Buy 6.3mm Male Stereo Pin to 3.5mm Female Jack Splitter Online at Low Prices in India | B&I Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks but I need 3.5mm to 3.5mm splitter.
It's for SoungMagic P11S.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 18, 2015)

How much is the price of Core i7 6700K in indian market?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 18, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Thanks but I need 3.5mm to 3.5mm splitter.
> It's for SoungMagic P11S.



Buy Y Splitter Audio Aux Cable 3.5MM Jack Headphone Earphone for iPod Mobile Pc Mp3 CD Player Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

- - - Updated - - -



maverick786us said:


> How much is the price of Core i7 6700K in indian market?



Buy Online Intel Skylake Core i7-6700K 4 Ghz CPU - Processor in India


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy Y Splitter Audio Aux Cable 3.5MM Jack Headphone Earphone for iPod Mobile Pc Mp3 CD Player Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Looks overpriced. Is it because of the initial shortages?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> For motherboard look at quality of capacitors mostly and perform some load test. The load will also test the cpu as well and you can monitor temp there. For HDD use HDD Sentinel / HDTune and look at smart data. If possible run a scan with HDTune. For ram use memtest86+. If everything works fine then the pc should be ok. Lastsly if you wish you can change the PSu with a good one like a antec 300w or corsair vs350 just to play things safe.



Thank you very much indeed for helping me out once again topgear-as usual,your suggestions proved to be really useful for me.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 1, 2015)

Does DDR2 800 mhz ram work on older 945 motherboards that support only 667 and 533 mhz ram modules?Will using a 800 mhz module on such a board give rise to any stability issues in the long run?


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2015)

^^ It should work without any stability issue. BTW, better not ask these types of question on irrelevant thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2015)

OMG!!! WD has now only 2yrs of warranty on HDD


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2015)

Am I missing something or there's something new in this ? AFAIK WD offers 2, 3 and 5 years of warranty on HDDs depending on the model.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> OMG!!! WD has now only 2yrs of warranty on HDD



I was thinking of buying WD Blue HDD which is not available at local market.
And now it's only 2 years of warranty.
Guess I have to move towards Seagate again having no choice.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2015)

How many years of warranty WD Blue HDDs have previously and how many years of warranty seagate provides on HDDs ?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2015)

topgear said:


> How many years of warranty WD Blue HDDs have previously and how many years of warranty seagate provides on HDDs ?



Previously WD have 3 and don't know about Seagate.
Now both got same 2 years.
But,Seagate is cheaper compare to WD Blue's price.
So,I think Seagate is better now. 
What do u  think ?
Which should go for at current situation ?
I need a 1TB internal HDD for OS and data for my primary use ?

Following are the online price thought I prefer to buy HDD locally.
SEAGATE 1TB Desktop Internal Sata Drive (ST1000DM003) - Buy SEAGATE 1TB Desktop Internal Sata Drive (ST1000DM003) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal
WESTERN DIGITAL 1TB Desktop SATA Blue Colour Hard Drive (10EZEX) - Buy WESTERN DIGITAL 1TB Desktop SATA Blue Colour Hard Drive (10EZEX) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

Here is the WD warranty info for Asia Pacifit:
WD Support

What's the difference between Component Drive & Retail Kit ?

- - - Updated - - -

Hold on!
This is so confusing.
Why this site showing 2 years warranty for all HDD even the WD Black ?
*www.snapdeal.com/product/wd-caviar-black-wd1002faex-internal/186243#bcrumbLabelId:283

I'm really confused.
Which one saying wright and which one is wrong ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2015)

always follow the official link :
WD Support


----------



## anky (Oct 9, 2015)

Intel i5-4440 is available for 12500 on MD Computers and intel i5-6400 is available for 200 more...is it wise to buy i5-6400 now?


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 9, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Previously WD have 3 and don't know about Seagate.
> Now both got same 2 years.
> But,Seagate is cheaper compare to WD Blue's price.
> So,I think Seagate is better now.
> ...



Hi [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]. The warranty part is depending on the WD model you selected like WD Blue: 2 years, WD Black: 5 years and etc.

For more information about warranty of internal drives, please refer the link below:

Support Answers


For more information regarding the WD drives, please refer the link below:

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...e-designing-below-50-000-inr.html#post2252007

Hope it helps.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2015)

topgear said:


> How many years of warranty WD Blue HDDs have previously and how many years of warranty seagate provides on HDDs ?


when I first bought WD Blue in 2009 it was 5yrs and then reduced to 3yrs and now 2 yrs 
 [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION]: btw there is WD Green cheaper than Blue but I guess Blue is better than Green and I can see a purple version as well (don't know how is it)


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> when I first bought WD Blue in 2009 it was 5yrs and then reduced to 3yrs and now 2 yrs
> [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION]: btw there is WD Green cheaper than Blue but I guess Blue is better than Green and I can see a purple version as well (don't know how is it)



Hi [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION], 

For your information, any WD internal drive can be used as a storage and boot drive. In WD, there are different type of drives represented by different colors. The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Security purpose, but if you use as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. The data transfer speed is same as the other hard drives, but the read and write speed is depend on the system configuration. The big difference from other HDD is that it has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. To check the specification of WD Purple, you may refer to the below link:

Support Answers 

Hope it helps.


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 9, 2015)

Is it worth to buy Asus gtx 770 2 gb ?
What would be the expected price ?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]  & [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] 

Thanks for ur replies ! 

I still confused about the reason of shortage of WD Blue from local market of Kolkata. 
Is it really no more manufactured or any other reason ?

I know 5400RPM HDD can be used but that will be slow compare to 7200RPM.
Sadly my budget is less and I can't afford WD Black which is faster and comes with 5 years of warranty.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> when I first bought WD Blue in 2009 it was 5yrs and then reduced to 3yrs and now 2 yrs
> [MENTION=39710]Revolution[/MENTION]: btw there is WD Green cheaper than Blue but I guess Blue is better than Green and I can see a purple version as well (don't know how is it)



man those were some days .. anyway, WD back on 2011 reduced warranty on many of it HDDs to two years and seagate also followed the same path and reduced warranty to only 1 year. Later however seagate again increased warranty to 2 years.

So it's nothing new .. if you want ultimate warranty coverage then WD Black or SGT Enterprise level drives are your best bet. Otherwise WD Purple / REd also comes with 3 years of warranty which is pretty decent IMO.


----------



## SameerX (Mar 22, 2016)

Can i get the price details for a new rig for my friend, from anywhere in Bangalore(lower price!!!)?
My rig is:
CPU:i7 4790K
GPU:Gigabyte Gaming G1 Gtx 970
PSU:Seasonic X-Series 650W Modular (SS-650KM3)
RAM:Gskill Ripjaws X 16GB 1600Mhz
Motherboard:ASUS Pro Gamer Z97
HDD:WD Blue 1TB 7200Rpm
SSD:Transcend 128GB (SSD370S)
CaseeepCool Dukase
Monitor:BenQ RL2455HM

Thanks a lot, For any help i get


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2016)

When this GST comes into effect, will there be any significant effect in pricing of computer components/accessories?


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2016)

Can't say for sure now, have to wait and watch for at-least 6 months.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2016)

GST impact across sectors: Take a look at the winners and losers - The Economic Time
I am guessing prices will increase & the difference between offline & online prices  will decrease.


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> GST impact across sectors: Take a look at the winners and losers - The Economic Time
> I am guessing prices will increase & the difference between offline & online prices  will decrease.


So if anyone thinking of buying, better don't wait till it comes into effect. I for one should get them before that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2016)

nac said:


> When this GST comes into effect, will there be any significant effect in pricing of computer components/accessories?



*ADVANTAGES OF GST*
Apart from full allowance of credit, there are several other advantages of introducing a GST in India:


*Possible reduction in prices:*  Due to full and seamless credit, manufacturers or traders do not have  to include taxes as a part of their cost of production, which is a very  big reason to say that we can see a reduction in prices. However, if the  government seeks to introduce GST with a higher rate, this might be  lost.
*Increase in Government Revenues:*This  might seem to be a little vague. However, even at the time of  introduction of VAT, the public revenues actually went up instead of  falling because many people resorted to paying taxes rather than evading  the same. However, the government may wish to introduce GST at a  Revenue Neutral Rate, in which case the revenues might not see a  significant increase in the short run.
*Less compliance and procedural cost:*Instead  of maintaining big records, returns and reporting under various  different statutes, all assessees will find comfortable under GST as the  compliance cost will be reduced. It should be noted that the assessees  are, nevertheless, required to keep record of CGST, SGST and IGST  separately


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2016)

GST will not come into effect before 1st April 2017 & that is under best possible conditions(no political logjams etc) so lot of time,no need to hurry any buying decisions.


----------



## awe (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi guys, what is the best way to buy a GTX 1070/1080 in India. And what motherboard would you recommend with it (z170/h170/h110)?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2017)

LG FreeSync Monitors Dealer in Secunderabad / Hyderabad

Store Name: Bajaj Electronics

Address: 1-7-178,MG Road,Paradise Circle, Secunderabad, Telangana

Contact Person: Simran Pajhi

Store Timing: 10 AM - 10 PM

Contact No: 09701891901

Available Product: COMPUTERS,TVs,Monitors.


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Feb 23, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/ry962b5.jpg


----------



## ZTR (Feb 24, 2017)

supergamer said:


> *i.imgur.com/ry962b5.jpg


Cheaper on MD computers 
*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=pro...vRYZEN 7/sort=p.sort_order/order=ASC/limit=15




Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2017)

*www.lastclipstanding.com/en/

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Jun 4, 2017)

G4560 out of stock everywhere on Lamington Road

i3 7100------------------------------------------------8300/-
Gigabyte GA-B250m-D2V--------------------------5800/-
Asus Prime B250m-k--------------------------------6100/-
Gskill Ripjaws 2400MHz Cl15 8GB----------------4400/-
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400MHz CL16 8GB----4400/-
Zotac GTX1050Ti------------------------------------10900/-
Zotac GTX1050Ti OC--------------------------------11900/-
Zotac GT1030----------------------------------------5600/-


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2017)

supergamer said:


> G4560 out of stock everywhere on Lamington Road


Me too noticed on some of the online sellers. Don't know the reason. Is it selling like hotcake or Intel wants to sell i3?


----------



## supergamer (Jun 4, 2017)

nac said:


> Me too noticed on some of the online sellers. Don't know the reason. Is it selling like hotcake or Intel wants to sell i3?


Pretty sure Intel doesnt care enough for Indian market to play any such strategies.
I think it's selling very well as a minimal gaming cpu. Most shops said stocks will be available in a week or 2.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2017)

awe said:


> Hi guys, what is the best way to buy a GTX 1070/1080 in India. And what motherboard would you recommend with it (z170/h170/h110)?


Depends on the CPU.


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2017)

^ Primeabgb, mdcomputers, itdepot, overclockerzone


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2017)

Its a terrible time to purchase GPU unfortuantely


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 18, 2017)

^^ I definitely agree with You


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2017)

TrinhNguyet said:


> nang mui s line


Da FAQ is this crap?


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2017)

^^ Don't quote spam posts. Hit the Report link instead.


----------



## mercurymonster (Jun 30, 2017)

" GST Price hike list "

Is this legit?


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2017)

Source 


mercurymonster said:


> View attachment 16922
> 
> *" GST Price hike list "
> 
> Is this legit?*



Source ??!

What are the current tax rate on hardware like motherboard, graphic card, PSU ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2017)

It differs from state to state depending on VAT & the shipping/octroi charges incurred from origin port(mumbai/south india) to destination state.Though it can be considered as a safe bet that all pc parts(processor,ram,mobo,gfx card,hdd) except those specifically mentioned as 28%(like monitors,printers etc) will be in 18% slab.


----------



## Johnsonprabu (Jul 8, 2017)

This the updated price list in Chennai this is inc of gst and incomplete rates will be updated later ! Keep in mind that these are the rates quoted by the seller so keep it as a referencereference base price for all and u can get it even lower by bargaining and visting other stores !

*www.deltapage.com/content/price.htm

For people in Mumbai region can check in lamington road and create an updated price list and in Delhi too members if often visit nehru place update price list since cost to cost is now not regularly updating price list ! People in Bangalore can check their areas and also post their price list

By posting updated price list for each item or category it might help all in getting a clear image on the ideal price since post gst there are lots of confusion and inflation on pc components prices 

So it will be helpful and useful for all if all us share prices ,bills and qoutations of pc components


----------



## Thor (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi Guys
How are you all doing ? I am in Sydney, and I am planning to build a high end gaming rig. The price of GTX1070 is atrocious here too. So I started looking outside. I am planning to get a GTX1080 from amazon.com and I can see I will get it for 500USD. It's a beautiful deal, and I suggest whoever wants to build a gaming rig do the same. It's dirt cheap in usa compared to here, just get the stuff shipped at your place. cheers and good luck.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 11, 2017)

Thor said:


> Hi Guys
> How are you all doing ? I am in Sydney, and I am planning to build a high end gaming rig. The price of GTX1070 is atrocious here too. So I started looking outside. I am planning to get a GTX1080 from amazon.com and I can see I will get it for 500USD. It's a beautiful deal, and I suggest whoever wants to build a gaming rig do the same. It's dirt cheap in usa compared to here, just get the stuff shipped at your place. cheers and good luck.


Hi Thor.
Offtopic: It's nice to see members who joined so early, 2004, wow! Congo for 500th post.


----------



## Thor (Jul 11, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Hi Thor.
> Offtopic: It's nice to see members who joined so early, 2004, wow! Congo for 500th post.


Haha! Hi Vyom. I literally grew up with digit Haha. Nice talking, wow you are a legendary bot ain't you. 6k whew!


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 4, 2017)

Dear All,

Looking for components for following set-up
1. 3 monitors 30+ inch each. atleast 1 monitor need to be 43 inch or close to that: Mainly for Stocks trading & Occasional gaming

2. Graphics card to support above Monitor set up

3. Monitor stand. All 3 going to be in horizontal configuration.

PLease advice Product name and Price(s).

I currently based at Ahmedabad, India. if supplier is from here then like to deal with.

Best Regards


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2017)

chintan786 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Looking for components for following set-up
> 1. 3 monitors 30+ inch each. atleast 1 monitor need to be 43 inch or close to that: Mainly for Stocks trading & Occasional gaming
> ...


Could you fill the questionnaire? Do you want to buy entire PC?


----------



## supergamer (Aug 8, 2017)

*primeABGB, Lamington, Mumbai.*
Ryzen R5 1400-----------------12800/-
Asus Prime B350M-K---------6300/-
Gskill 8GBx2 3200MHz------14500/-
Zotac GTX 1050ti--------------11000/-
WD 1TB Blue-------------------3400/-
Corsair VS450-----------------2550/-
BenQ GW2470H--------------11600/-
BenQ GW2470HM------------11850/-
LG 25UM58--------------------16700/-

*Lappie World, Lamington, Mumbai.*
Asus X541UA DM1358D --------30000/- [_purchased_]
[ _i3 7100u 2.4GHz, 4GB DDR4, 1TB HDD,  _
_15.6" FullHD matte screen, USB-C_ ]


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2017)

supergamer said:


> Gskill 8GBx2 3200MHz------14500/-


It sure looks more than GST effect. It was about ~9k or 10k few months back right? More than 50% hike!!!


----------



## supergamer (Aug 8, 2017)

nac said:


> It sure looks more than GST effect. It was about ~9k or 10k few months back right? More than 50% hike!!!


It's the Ryzen effect. DDR4 prices shot up all over the globe.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 8, 2017)

Try the rates from MD Computers. Primeabgb have the highest prices.


----------



## supergamer (Aug 17, 2017)

*primeABGB, Lamington, Mumbai.*
Zotac GTX 1050ti mini -------- 10650/- [_purchased_]
BenQ EW2440ZH ------------- 10800/- [_purchased_]


----------



## hems87 (Aug 19, 2017)

Brought parts for Ryzen system today @SP Road Bangalore

Ryzen 7 1700 - 20,000  (exc gst)
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 16GB -@ 3000 Mhz - 9,000 (esc gst)
Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K5  - 11,600 (esc gst)
Samsung 960 EVO  m2  250 gb ssd - 13,000 (esc gst)
750 watts seasonic PSU - 6750 (esc gst)

gst = 18%


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2017)

supergamer said:


> *primeABGB, Lamington, Mumbai.*
> Zotac GTX 1050ti mini -------- 10650/- [_purchased_]
> BenQ EW2440ZH ------------- 10800/- [_purchased_]



these are GST included prices ? Because on website of Primeabgb I can see the price of Zotac GTX 1050 Ti Mini is 11579 :
Buy Online | ZOTAC GTX 1050 Ti Mini 4GB Graphic Card ZT-P10510A-10L | Price in India


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2017)

hems87 said:


> Brought parts for Ryzen system today @SP Road Bangalore
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700 - 20,000  (exc gst)
> Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 16GB -@ 3000 Mhz - 9,000 (esc gst)
> ...



the price of the PSU is very good - do let us know the model no. of the same.


----------



## supergamer (Aug 22, 2017)

topgear said:


> these are GST included prices ? Because on website of Primeabgb I can see the price of Zotac GTX 1050 Ti Mini is 11579 :
> Buy Online | ZOTAC GTX 1050 Ti Mini 4GB Graphic Card ZT-P10510A-10L | Price in India


Yes GST included. Last week they had some good discounts.


----------



## hems87 (Aug 23, 2017)

topgear said:


> the price of the PSU is very good - do let us know the model no. of the same.




its a  Seasonic m12II- 750 Watt bronze PSU


----------



## niz04 (Aug 24, 2017)

Price of used i5 4690 ?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 25, 2017)

So I got this email about cash back offers for Asus displays when purchased from SMC International. Sharing is caring...

*ci6.googleusercontent.com/proxy/Nm6j7T7kfktI2KkR8Mxl0aul_LTT53pahL-MAep48UKTid_VXnSoPO_YLpr0VQqy-wPvFBbMRAuHQ46xB6POiY-U-z8YRFWJCAzf8pvIscNlwp-AxA=s0-d-e1-ft#*img1.imgfin.net/ml/client_69790/EDM84_599ff3cf535bd.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2017)

Have you look at the prices of those monitors. :O


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 10, 2017)

Intel Coffee Lake CPU processor prices and release date (Rumor)
*image.ibb.co/b9v7Ya/Capture9.png

Source: Rumor: European site leaks eighth-gen Core CPU prices and launch date


----------



## billubakra (Sep 10, 2017)

The Sorcerer said:


> So I got this email about cash back offers for Asus displays when purchased from SMC International. Sharing is caring...
> 
> *ci6.googleusercontent.com/proxy/Nm6j7T7kfktI2KkR8Mxl0aul_LTT53pahL-MAep48UKTid_VXnSoPO_YLpr0VQqy-wPvFBbMRAuHQ46xB6POiY-U-z8YRFWJCAzf8pvIscNlwp-AxA=s0-d-e1-ft#*img1.imgfin.net/ml/client_69790/EDM84_599ff3cf535bd.jpg





Vyom said:


> Have you look at the prices of those monitors. :O



Monitors till 20"'s will be under 18% slab instead of 28%


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Monitors till 20"'s will be under 18% slab instead of 28%


The tax has been lowered on dried tamarind, custard power, oil cakes, dhoop batti, dhoop and other similar items, plastic raincoast, rubber bands, rice rubber rolls for paddy de-husking, *computer monitors* and kitchen gas lighters and brooms and brushes. 

Read more at:
GST rates changed for 40 items, deadline for GSTR 1 filing extended to October


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2017)

Flash said:


> The tax has been lowered on dried tamarind, custard power, oil cakes, dhoop batti, dhoop and other similar items, plastic raincoast, rubber bands, rice rubber rolls for paddy de-husking, *computer monitors* and kitchen gas lighters and brooms and brushes.
> 
> Read more at:
> GST rates changed for 40 items, deadline for GSTR 1 filing extended to October


The other items are irrelevant here so I didn't mention them.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2017)

@ssb1551 @gta5 @bssunilreddy @Digital Fragger
@SaiyanGoku @whitestar_999 
Prices going down
ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 MINI 6GB GDDR5 (ZT-P10600A-10L)
It will cool down near Dusshera and Diwali.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @ssb1551 @gta5 @bssunilreddy @Digital Fragger
> Prices going down
> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 MINI 6GB GDDR5 (ZT-P10600A-10L)
> It will cool down near Dusshera and Diwali.


Should've tagged me as well but thanks anyway.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Should've tagged me as well but thanks anyway.


Lol I tagged you and whitestar as well idk what's up with this app. Please tag him also brother.


----------



## tejaslok (Sep 11, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @ssb1551 @gta5 @bssunilreddy @Digital Fragger
> Prices going down
> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 MINI 6GB GDDR5 (ZT-P10600A-10L)
> It will cool down near Dusshera and Diwali.



Cool, I will wait and buy a 1070 card if it comes below 33k by diwali.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 11, 2017)

I got the EXOC variant from GALAX for 22.3k. So no GPU purchases for me in near future. Maybe GTX2070 next year or whenever Nvidia decides to release it.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Sep 11, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @ssb1551 @gta5 @bssunilreddy @Digital Fragger
> @SaiyanGoku @whitestar_999
> Prices going down
> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 MINI 6GB GDDR5 (ZT-P10600A-10L)
> It will cool down near Dusshera and Diwali.


Nice!


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2017)

Zotac GTX 1050 also went ~800-1000 low, when compared to last month.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 12, 2017)

Though I don't recommend FK but prices are cooling down
Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU - Seasonic : Flipkart.com


----------



## gta5 (Sep 12, 2017)

i don't think PSU prices will fall down.. the price of PSU's were increased because tax was increased  to 28 % .. so unless tax reduces i don't think they will change across most models .. same goes for monitors above 20 inches..

though 1 good thing happening is some new PSU models have started appearing on market .. like some models of new Corsair CX and  TX series.. seasonic may introduce some new budget models by end of this year

GPU prices were affected by miners .. so as mining is slowing down , GPU prices are falling back to old levels

Ram and SSD prices are rising because of supply shortage and it is expected to increase more this year , with some relief expected by mid 2018 ..


----------



## billubakra (Sep 13, 2017)

Yea, don't expect the old prices but the overpriced scenario of today will go down. Jai ho GST ki.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 25, 2017)

Intel Coffee Lake Coming October 5, Here Are The Details


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

I was wondering, how much it will cost for coffelake supported motherboards as intel confirmed new processor won't be supporting older LGA1151 motherboard models.


----------



## gta5 (Sep 29, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> I was wondering, how much it will cost for coffelake supported motherboards as intel confirmed new processor won't be supporting older LGA1151 motherboard models.



the pricing of motherboard and processors should be only marginally expensive than launch prices of 7th gen/6th gen boards ( if there is no dollar fluctuation )..  there won't be a big difference ..

right now you will be able to  buy only Z370 boards .. budget boards like H310 and B360 will launch by jan-feb


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

gta5 said:


> the pricing of motherboard and processors should be only marginally expensive than launch prices of 7th gen/6th gen boards ( if there is no dollar fluctuation )..  there won't be a big difference ..
> 
> right now you will be able to  buy only Z370 boards .. budget boards like H310 and B360 will launch by jan-feb


those are 10k+ . seems like i have to go for ryzen build as planning to assemble a desktop by the end of next month.


----------



## gta5 (Sep 29, 2017)

H310 board most likely will be available for Rs 5000  .. but  in jan -feb , not now

Intel to launch B360, H370 and H310 chipsets in Q1'2018 | VideoCardz.com


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

gta5 said:


> H310 board most likely will be available for Rs 4500-5000  .. but  in jan -feb , not now
> 
> Intel to launch B360, H370 and H310 chipsets in Q1'2018 | VideoCardz.com


Can't wait till then. They should have started from budget motherboard why expensive one?!


----------



## gta5 (Sep 29, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Can't wait till then. They should have started from budget motherboard why expensive one?!



because they are expected to launch mainly unlocked "K" series processors at start next month with good supply ,  hence only z370 board  .. they may launch i3 8100 , 8400 in limited quantities

 high end stuff gets priority first , more $$ , more costs early on because of low yields etc , more pressure from Ryzen in that price segment

all this is not official though.. it may change,  but likely not..

wait a few days more and see how it goes ..


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 29, 2017)

AMD might release a new set of CPUs by then


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> AMD might release a new set of CPUs by then


Yes, Ryzen 2 Pinnacle Ridge.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,what are all the trusted online website from where we can order Desktop Component Parts. I only know about mdcomputers and primeabgb. Please mention all you know of which are trusted and offer good price than amazon flipkart. I am planning to make a rig in this diwali.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2017)

It is very difficult to get "better prices than amazon/flipkart" on a single site or on all products.e.g.some ssd models are cheaper on onlyssd.com which is a subsite of primeabgb for selling ssd only.Some processor models are cheaper on mdcomputers & vedantcomputers(both physically located in Kolkata) while nothing beats the price of some hdd models on amazon.Overclockerszone(online shopping site of Tirupati Enterprises also located in Kolkata) is the only official distributor of Seasonic products in India.So the only thing to do is first try in your city(must if you are in/around Delhi,Kolkata,Bangalore,Chennai,Mumbai) & only if price difference is large enough or product is not available(e.g.seasonic psu are rarely available in physical sops) or you want to purchase from "official distributor" to avoid any future warranty issue,then you should try online sites.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 1, 2017)

Is coffee lake better than the Ryzen series?


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 1, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is coffee lake better than the Ryzen series?


We will see after after post release performance... Can't comment randomly with mere factors.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 1, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> We will see after after post release performance... Can't comment randomly with mere factors.


Any info about prices? People here were saying that Vega will beat the crap out of Gtx series Gpu's prior to its release, I don't think anyone here has got a Vega lol


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Any info about prices? People here were saying that Vega will beat the crap out of Gtx series Gpu's prior to its release, I don't think anyone here has got a Vega lol


RCP pricings for 8th generation processors are already mentioned on my previous post. Add approx 20 USD extra for Indian value.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 5, 2017)

After looking those z370 chipset motherboards, I bet none of them will cost below 10k. Seems like ryzen is the only option for now for cheap build.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 26, 2017)

GTX1060 6GB @ 21600/- at mdcomputers


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 31, 2017)

why is does the g4560 cpu seem to be out of stock everywhere?Is it currently in short supply or has intel started to cut down its production drastically to boost the sale of their i3 cpus?


----------



## kunnusingh (Jul 3, 2018)

Please add price of NVMe disk.

256GB, 500GB and supported hardware plus pre-configured price list with NVMe Disk, Mobo, etc.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 6, 2018)

Does anyone know what exactly is a pc3-12800S type ram?Is it meant for use in desktops or laptops?

I found a pretty good deal on a corsair 4gb ddr3 module on ebay-the seller claims its a desktop ram but has listed is as a pc3-12800S type module-after googling a bit i learned that S in the description stands for SO-DIMM,which means its a laptop ram.Can anyone confirm whether its true or not?Will such a ram work in a desktop?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Desktop ram & laptop ram are different in size(laptop ram is about half the length of desktop ram) so they won't even fit in other's slot.SO-DIMM are indeed laptop ram but they are also used in many mini-itx desktop mobo/intel atom kits(these mobos are so small in size that no space for regular length ram slots).


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Does anyone know what exactly is a pc3-12800S type ram?Is it meant for use in desktops or laptops?
> 
> I found a pretty good deal on a corsair 4gb ddr3 module on ebay-the seller claims its a desktop ram but has listed is as a pc3-12800S type module-after googling a bit i learned that S in the description stands for SO-DIMM,which means its a laptop ram.Can anyone confirm whether its true or not?Will such a ram work in a desktop?



better look for Ram in quickr / Olx.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 20, 2018)

^found some sellers offering corsair vengeance ddr3 modules (4gb) for about 1.5k-does that sound like a good deal?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2018)

^^Always buy from local seller & only after meeting in a public place/his home to confirm working of the part.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> ^found some sellers offering corsair vengeance ddr3 modules (4gb) for about 1.5k-does that sound like a good deal?



not bad as corsair offers lifetime / 10 years warranty on such modules and  you only need s/n to claim warranty.


----------



## patkim (Jul 21, 2018)

If you are buying second hand, also have a look at the detailed Warranty Statements of Corsair here.
I have no experience in claiming any warranty on my Corsair RAMs so far, so I can not state affirmatively but  the following statements from the warranty clause might affect the claim procedure if they are strictly being followed by Corsair support in India just in case.



> CORSAIR provides a non-transferable warranty to the purchaser of CORSAIR hardware product purchased from an authorized CORSAIR reseller
> 
> To exercise your warranty rights, you must present a sales receipt and provide product serial number information.



Corsair RAMs generally have a good longevity, so as such if it's in working condition there's no harm in buying from local sellers.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2018)

patkim said:


> If you are buying second hand, also have a look at the detailed Warranty Statements of Corsair here.
> I have no experience in claiming any warranty on my Corsair RAMs so far, so I can not state affirmatively but  the following statements from the warranty clause might affect the claim procedure if they are strictly being followed by Corsair support in India just in case.
> 
> 
> ...



So far RMAed corsair PSUs twice - did not need to show the bill even a single time. Also though not recommended normally a bill can be made if there's an extreme need


----------



## patkim (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, however I always make it a point to get the bill with serial number printed on it wherever possible. If the shopkeeper refuses to do so for big items like RAM, HDD, Motherboards etc I do not buy from such a shop.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 23, 2018)

patkim said:


> Yes, however I always make it a point to get the bill with serial number printed on it wherever possible. If the shopkeeper refuses to do so for big items like RAM, HDD, Motherboards etc I do not buy from such a shop.


I was getting 16gb corsair stick last year for 8400 sealed without bill from a store pre gst but didn't buy it for warranty reasons.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I was getting 16gb corsair stick last year for 8400 sealed without bill from a store pre gst but didn't buy it for warranty reasons.



A store selling without tax invoice is highly unlikely and suspicious - the kit probably has not been imported through proper distributor / importer.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 24, 2018)

topgear said:


> A store selling without tax invoice is highly unlikely and suspicious - the kit probably has not been imported through proper distributor / importer.


Actually that was the case of the store evading taxes.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 28, 2018)

RX570 at 19k at PrimeABGB and Vedant.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 29, 2018)

and rx 580 is available for around 24k-have gpu prices started reducing of late? 6gb 1060s are still as expensive as ever though,unfortunately.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> and rx 580 is available for around 24k-have gpu prices started reducing of late? 6gb 1060s are still as expensive as ever though,unfortunately.


Many 1060 6gb models are available for ~24-25k,is it still too expensive.I thought their lowest prices were around 22-23k.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Many 1060 6gb models are available for ~24-25k,is it still too expensive.I thought their lowest prices were around 22-23k.


I got the 6gb Zotac last year for 22.5k. Got it durong the mining craze. The normal price is around 18-20k. It should be even less now with the announcement of the next gen gou's.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 30, 2018)

would investing in an older gen card now such as the Rx 580 8gb at its current MSRP be a bad investment,given that next gen mid range gpus from nvidia are likely to be released in the foreseeable future?


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2018)

IMO yes ... you have waited so long so why not another 2 - 3 months.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Saw some sellers on a FB group the other day who were selling rx 580s that they claim are roughly 6 months old for only Rs 19000-felt really tempted to go for it.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 31, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Saw some sellers on a FB group the other day who were selling rx 580s that they claim are roughly 6 months old for only Rs 19000-felt really tempted to go for it.


Remember eBay? Don't go for it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 31, 2018)

8GB or 4GB variant?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 31, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Remember eBay? Don't go for it.


lol well said.

@ssb1551:It was the 8gb variant

I found an even more bizarre deal recently-another seller based in haryana was offering 5-6 months old 1070s for sale @ unbelievably low prices-he quoted a price of Rs 17k for a asus 1070 8gb-when asked why the prices were so low he claimed that they bought such cards in bulk directly from the manufacturer and thus they could offer those gpus at heavily discounted prices-not sure whether it was some kind of scam or a legit deal. Also he stated that he will send the product by courier only after the realization of payment that has to be made via bank transfer to his personal a/c.

It did sound too good to be true-but if his intentions were honest and whatever he was saying was true then it would have been an absolutely crazy deal!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 31, 2018)

Those cards must have been heavily used in mining!! lol


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 31, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> lol well said.
> 
> @ssb1551:It was the 8gb variant
> 
> ...



used for 24x7 mining...


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 31, 2018)

^Can gpus still function reliably after being subjected to such intensive workloads? If its under warranty then will the manufacturer replace it in case it malfunctions? 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Aug 31, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> ^Can gpus still function reliably after being subjected to such intensive workloads? If its under warranty then will the manufacturer replace it in case it malfunctions?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Man don't fall for it again because of the prices.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 6, 2018)

why have the prices of intel's coffeelake cpus increased considerably of late? earlier an i5 8400 was priced at Rs 13000(approx) and now its being sold for 17k or more.Similarly i3 8100's price has increased to around 10k(earlier it was around 8k).Why this sudden upsurge in the prices of intel cpus?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 6, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> why have the prices of intel's coffeelake cpus increased considerably of late? earlier an i5 8400 was priced at Rs 13000(approx) and now its being sold for 17k or more.Similarly i3 8100's price has increased to around 10k(earlier it was around 8k).Why this sudden upsurge in the prices of intel cpus?



Read this - shortages in 14nm Production


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 6, 2018)

Is it possible that the prices of amd cpus will be affected by this phenomenon as well? 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Is it possible that the prices of amd cpus will be affected by this phenomenon as well?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Not likely,AMD has separate manufacturing facilities.Basically shortage is with Intel's manufacturing facilities.


----------



## mobo (Sep 7, 2018)

Anyone know the going prices for GPUs in brick and mortar stores? What might one expect to pay for say an RX 580 or GTX 1060?


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2018)

mobo said:


> Anyone know the going prices for GPUs in brick and mortar stores? What might one expect to pay for say an RX 580 or GTX 1060?



check here : www.mdcomputers.in


----------



## suvajit (Sep 11, 2018)

mobo said:


> Anyone know the going prices for GPUs in brick and mortar stores? What might one expect to pay for say an RX 580 or GTX 1060?


check rx580 here www.vedantcomputers.com


----------



## mobo (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks. I was wondering maybe the situation in offline stores would be a little different. I guess it's time to pay them shops a visit. I have been in need of a new system for a year now.


----------



## suvajit (Sep 12, 2018)

mobo said:


> Thanks. I was wondering maybe the situation in offline stores would be a little different. I guess it's time to pay them shops a visit. I have been in need of a new system for a year now.


Am also looking to build a rig, looks like the gpu prices have somewhat stabilized now..

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 13, 2018)

will buying an used 1060 3gb for 11-12k for temporary gaming purposes be a bad investment?These cards are going pretty cheap nowadays.Will the gpu's 3gb memory impede the card's ability to perform well in games(as opposed to cards with 4gb/6gb Vram)?


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> will buying an used 1060 3gb for 11-12k for temporary gaming purposes be a bad investment?These cards are going pretty cheap nowadays.Will the gpu's 3gb memory impede the card's ability to perform well in games(as opposed to cards with 4gb/6gb Vram)?



from where and how old ? how much is the cost ?


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 19, 2018)

^ have dropped the idea as the seller was demanding way too much money.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 18, 2018)

Computer Parts Price list: Nehru Place Computer Market - Latest Computer Hardware Price List, Nehru place Dealers & IT hub


----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2019)

How to find good deals for PC Components?
Any trustable websites?


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 18, 2019)

Keep eyes on Primeabgb, vedant and mdcomputers.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Keep eyes on Primeabgb, vedant and mdcomputers.



Ok, Thanks.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 4, 2019)

Buy Online | MSI Infinite SE Custom 8th Gen Gaming PC | Price in India

i5 - 8400
H310 mobo
1TB HDD + 128GB M.2 SSD
8GB DDR4 RAM
GTX 1050 Ti
350W 80 Plus Bronze dabba PSU
dabba Case

93K INR


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2019)

wait I thought u were recommending this config for 93k and i was confused because it should be priced much lower.. but then i saw the link.. lel typical "gamer" companies trying to cash in on cluelessness of people.. thats why we are here, to clear out this cluelessness


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Buy Online | MSI Infinite SE Custom 8th Gen Gaming PC | Price in India
> 
> i5 - 8400
> H310 mobo
> ...



OMG....For i5 93k...too much. It's worth or they making the money in the name of Brand.,


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 6, 2019)

shreeux said:


> OMG....For i5 93k...too much. It's worth or they making the money in the name of Brand.,


All the stupid brand value. That motherboard and PSU for that price is just ridiculous.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2019)

To top it all with an icing, the actual price is suggested to be ₹139,800. And they are giving discount by showing the actual price to be ₹92,999.
Well done Primeabgb. Can we even trust this site anymore? Or is it the greed of the seller?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Vyom said:


> To top it all with an icing, the actual price is suggested to be ₹139,800. And they are giving discount by showing the actual price to be ₹92,999.
> Well done Primeabgb. Can we even trust this site anymore? Or is it the greed of the seller?


You can't blame primeabgb,they don't have any right to put anything other than "MSI official description".


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can't blame primeabgb,they don't have any right to put anything other than "MSI official description".


Please explain.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2019)

MSI PR must have made that banner, and since they are paid to sell that item, they cant fix the price or the banner themselves.

PrimeABGB is still legit, no mistake in that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Please explain.


Basically if a seller is selling some branded product then they have to use the official description by the company only for that product. Doing anything on their own will be considered as breach of contract & company may even deny warranty to their own branded products bought from such sellers/online selling sites.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2019)

So it is indeed the seller which is at fault. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Vyom said:


> So it is indeed the seller which is at fault. That's what I needed to know.


?? technically the seller is primeabgb as it is their own site with no 3rd part sellers(like on amazon/fk) but in reality they are just acting as front for the MSI branded pc store.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ?? technically the seller is primeabgb as it is their own site with no 3rd part sellers(like on amazon/fk) but in reality they are just acting as front for the MSI branded pc store.


Oh. I get it now. So MSI is at fault here. Well that where being atleast a bit tech savvy is helpful. If people atleast google each product and calculate they can easily find out if its worth.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Oh. I get it now. So MSI is at fault here. Well that where being atleast a bit tech savvy is helpful. If people atleast google each product and calculate they can easily find out if its worth.


Actually there may be another reason,the good old "special MRP for imported products". On many imported pc components the MRP is usually almost double of their usual selling rate.Also I think import duty on fully assembled pc is more than on individually imported pc components. Maybe primeabgb is quoting the MRP figure on the sticker pasted on MSI packaging.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Check this out:




Above ram currently sells for ~4.5k on their site/mdcomputers.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2019)

Hands-on: Plugable launches 10Gbps USB-C NVMe SSD enclosure with tool-free, aluminum design for $50

That means no Pendrive or Flashdrive in future


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2019)

AMD Slide Reveals Ryzen 3000 Series Coming In July With 3rd Generation Threadripper Soon After


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 26, 2019)

is now a good time to upgrade one's cpu and motherboard?

I've been thinking of getting a ryzen 2600 or i5 9400f based setup-will it be unwise to do so at this time given that amd might launch their zen2 cpus soon?

Even if zen2 is launched by july,will their mid-range cpus(that will be intended as replacements for cpus like the ryzen 2600)  be priced within 15-16k in india?Or will they cost upwards of 20k at the beginning and will undergo a reduction in price much later?If i remember correctly,ryzen 2600 was priced around 18k or more when it was newly launched.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 26, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> is now a good time to upgrade one's cpu and motherboard?
> 
> I've been thinking of getting a ryzen 2600 or i5 9400f based setup-will it be unwise to do so at this time given that amd might launch their zen2 cpus soon?
> 
> Even if zen2 is launched by july,will their mid-range cpus(that will be intended as replacements for cpus like the ryzen 2600)  be priced within 15-16k in india?Or will they cost upwards of 20k at the beginning and will undergo a reduction in price much later?If i remember correctly,ryzen 2600 was priced around 18k or more when it was newly launched.


Expect prices similar to the launch price of Ryzen 5 2600. You can save some extra money by then, realistically not expecting it to be priced under 15k. The i5 9400F at 12.5k is very good for India, very close to direct conversion US price.

In terms of raw performance, 2600 is still better than i5 9400F. The gap between the two in gaming can be closed with overclocking & higher frequency RAM (3200MHz).


----------



## chimera201 (May 19, 2019)

primeabgb website got a makeover and several things are broken. They can't hire a competent web developer yet


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> primeabgb website got a makeover and several things are broken. They can't hire a competent web developer yet


Mdcomputers had gone through a similar process(I preferred their earlier version which was same as vedant,just hoping they too don't follow the same suit). It seems like having heavily javascript dependent site for even minor searches/sorting is the trend nowadays(aka more flashy but less substance).


----------



## omega44-xt (May 19, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> primeabgb website got a makeover and several things are broken. They can't hire a competent web developer yet


Cost cutting, what else. Good ones will charge a lot.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Cost cutting, what else. Good ones will charge a lot.


Shouldn't designing a javascript heavy site costlier than a simple one with basic search/sorting functions?


----------



## quicky008 (May 28, 2019)

a friend of mine is looking for a new motherboard for his 3rd gen i5 cpu,but is having a hard time finding one.Although certain h61 mobos are available from brands like zebronics,he doesn't want to go for those as they are known to be unreliable.

what other options does he have in this case?do companies like gigabyte,asus etc no longer produce boards for these older platforms?

is it safe to get refurbished mobos from sites like aliexpress?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2019)

Try Techenclave/erodov forums bazaar section or olx in your city.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 10, 2019)

i'm eager to buy a new monitor-i'm torn between normal(flat) monitors and certain curved monitors that have become available recently.

my primary choice was a samsung 24 inch monitor that's available for 10k-but i observed that samsung has also launched some new curved monitors within the same price range.

Are curved monitors superior to flat monitors?As i'll be using it primarily for work and gaming,which one would be the better choice?

also is buying a larger display(27 inch) a bad idea in situations where one has to sit close to the monitor for long periods in order to work?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2019)

^^It is subjective,you will have to personally see a curved monitor in action for some time to decide whether you will like it or not.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 10, 2019)

27" screen is fine. I sit about 2-3 feet away from mine and have never had any issues.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 11, 2019)

Lg mp68vq, a 22 inch monitor is really a hot seller on amazon, and is quite cheap too. 

Does anyone here have any experience with it? How's it's display quality?

Does lg/Samsung etc offer full 3 years warranty for products that are bought online?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 15, 2019)

i have ordered the lg 24mp88HV monitor today after much hesitation-it seemed some members of this forum already have had some experience with it.

is this a good monitor?have i made the right decision by ordering it-can someone please share their views on this matter.

i needed a monitor with 2 hdmi inputs and this is one of the few models that had this feature,hence i opted for this-lets hope i wont regret this decision.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2019)

It is considered a good monitor & is often recommended on indiangaming reddit.Also here is a detailed review *www.displaygeeks.com/lg-24mp88hv-review/


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 15, 2019)

Yeah,i hope it will turn out to be a decent purchase.However the only thing which worries me is that several buyers of this monitor (on amazon.in) have mentioned that they experienced high levels of backlight bleed with this model,and hence had to return it and get a replacement/refund.Some people also claimed that they saw black lines and other artefacts while watching movies or gaming on this monitor.

I hope the one they send me wont have such glaring flaws-it would be very frustrating indeed to witness such defects in a new monitor.

I have ordered it from amazon btw.

(ps i noticed it doesn't support freesync-is that really important for gaming,esp. for people like me with nvidia gpus?)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2019)

Back light bleeding in IPS panels is inevitable,only difference is the degree to which it is present(& this is based purely on luck). If it is too much then you will have to get replacement/refund else if it is to the degree you can live with then keep it.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 16, 2019)

I will only be able to make an assessment of the monitor's quirks(if any)once i get my hands on it-as it has been quite an expensive purchase,i am a bit apprehensive of what lies in store-lets hope nothing untoward will happen(fingers crossed).

Acer has launched some cheap freesync enabled monitors that support refresh rates upto 144 hz-are they any good?Are any of these so called gaming features like 1ms response time,high refresh rates,freesync etc really useful when it comes to playing games?

As LG mp88hv supports no such functionalities (its not even freesync enabled)-will its performance suffer in the long run?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2019)

Not a gamer so can't say for sure but usually 1ms response time in a cheap monitor is a gimmick & even if it is true,it is meant for pro gamers. High refresh rate only matters if you have a powerful enough graphics card capable of running games at frame rates matching monitor refresh rate. freesync seems most useful but it should not be a deal breaker. @chimera201 @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb  may know more.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> I will only be able to make an assessment of the monitor's quirks(if any)once i get my hands on it-as it has been quite an expensive purchase,i am a bit apprehensive of what lies in store-lets hope nothing untoward will happen(fingers crossed).
> 
> Acer has launched some cheap freesync enabled monitors that support refresh rates upto 144 hz-are they any good?Are any of these so called gaming features like 1ms response time,high refresh rates,freesync etc really useful when it comes to playing games?
> 
> As LG mp88hv supports no such functionalities (its not even freesync enabled)-will its performance suffer in the long run?


Freesync is really a must-have of you can afford it IMO. As my laptop is now powerful enough, I enable v-sync & play few games locked at 72fps (half of 144Hz that monitor supports). The game definitely looks smooth. So freesync + AMD (Nvidia ones may or may not work) is good to have.

High refresh rate & low response times are more useful to pro PvP players of games like CS GO, R6, etc, which are fast-paced. Moving to a 144Hz lower response time display, I did feel it was a bit better, but not by a lot. I'm not a pro player in R6, so it didn't make up for my lack of skill. Also, I think the difference I experienced was mainly because of playing at 120+ fps vs 60fps earlier.

So, if you can afford, a 144Hz 1ms freesync monitor is great, but on a budget, 60Hz freesync one will do. Lack of those won't affect anything in the long run, you either have those or miss those & live with it. *If you have never used those before, you won't even miss anything.*

The monitor you bought seems expensive due to its design & speakers. If you can exchange it, get this maybe:
*www.amazon.in/LG-inch-60-96-Gaming...ords=24MP88HV&qid=1560779916&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 17, 2019)

^i had considered this model briefly before settling for the mp88hv-the reason being that i saw some unfavourable reviews about it on amazon,youtube etc where people have complained that it displays dark lines while showing certain shades of colors,which is really annoying.

It was suggested that some poorly made cheaper IPS panels suffer from this defect,which may cause such visual artifacts to appear unpredictably-i virtually being a noob in this area(display technology) can't confirm whether this is true or not.

Yes this monitor was rather expensive-for that price,i could have perhaps bought 2 entry level 21 inch monitors,hence i am feeling a bit apprehensive right now.Actually my primary need to get a display with 2 hdmi ports ultimately lead me to choose this over several other models(i was really interested in getting a samsung 27 inch display which costed around the same,but had only 1 hdmi port).

Considering that amazon has already dispatched the monitor from their warehouse,will they allow me to cancel the order right now(in case i wanted to)?It was purchased via COD btw.Do you think buying it was perhaps a wrong decision?

Do you know anything about hdmi switches?if i bought a monitor with only 1 hdmi port,and planned on using it with a switch to connect 2 or more pcs to it,do you think it would work out in the long run?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> ^i had considered this model briefly before settling for the mp88hv-the reason being that i saw some unfavourable reviews about it on amazon,youtube etc where people have complained that it displays dark lines while showing certain shades of colors,which is really annoying.
> 
> It was suggested that some poorly made cheaper IPS panels suffer from this defect,which may cause such visual artifacts to appear unpredictably-i virtually being a noob in this area(display technology) can't confirm whether this is true or not.
> 
> ...


I recommended that LG freesync one based on specs. Not exactly sure if it has quality control issues (i feel 4.1 stars in amazon is good enough). If you get a monitor with some issues, you should be able to get it replaced (like backlight bleed, etc).

If you really need 2 HDMI ports, keep it. As I said earlier, if you haven't used stuff like freesync, etc earlier, you won't miss anything. But other monitors do have others port, like VGA or display port along with HDMI, so they don't exactly have just 1 port. Not sure about HDMI switches.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 21, 2019)

Got the monitor yesterday-the initial impressions are pretty good.The screen looks a bit too bright for my liking,so i had to dial down the brightness and contrast settings to acceptable levels .Also i didn't notice any significant amount of ips glow or backlight bleed on my unit.

However there are 2 odd quirks that rather baffled me-it seems to display a very faint black line of sorts(like a shadow almost)along the left edge of the panel-its visible only when one looks at it at an angle,but seems to disappear when seen straight.Also its not easily noticeable unless one is viewing it against some white colored background(such as while browsing,viewing pdf or doc files etc).I am not sure whether its like this by design or its some kind of optical illusion that's being caused due to the improper positioning of the eye in front of the monitor.

Secondly i noticed that the monitor seemed to automatically change the brightness levels from time to time depending on what i was doing-quite like the adaptive brightness feature of smartphones in fact.Was it being caused by the smart power saving function that is built into the monitor?It was set to low by default and i haven't changed it till now.

Also does it have any kind of tilt adjustment feature?By default it seems to be tilted a bit forward which looks kind of odd and i would like to tilt it back so that it looks straight-is there any way of doing that?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2019)

I observed the automatic brightness in my laptop, found the culprit to be a power saving option in Intel graphics settings. Try turning off power saving features, I really find that to be annoying.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> a friend of mine is looking for a new motherboard for his 3rd gen i5 cpu,but is having a hard time finding one.Although certain h61 mobos are available from brands like zebronics,he doesn't want to go for those as they are known to be unreliable.
> 
> what other options does he have in this case?do companies like gigabyte,asus etc no longer produce boards for these older platforms?
> 
> is it safe to get refurbished mobos from sites like aliexpress?



They don't do and you can get one from Ali Express. Got one for my friend and the sweet little thing took 62 Days to reach. 

My suggestion : Use Ali Express Standard Shipping instead of China Post Registered Air Mail.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 22, 2019)

topgear said:


> They don't do and you can get one from Ali Express. Got one for my friend and the sweet little thing took 62 Days to reach.
> 
> My suggestion : Use Ali Express Standard Shipping instead of China Post Registered Air Mail.



Any cost difference or delay days?
What about customs duty?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 22, 2019)

@topgear:Was the motherboard in good working condition when it arrived?Did it have any kind of defects?


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2019)

look wise it did look a little old but unused. Old due to may be little corrosion .... the white slots  mainly pci-e x1 looked a little yellowish. Visible corrosion on back I/O panel. But everything is working with core i3 3220 and 1 4Gb Hynix and another 4GB Corsair Vengeance Ram.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 29, 2019)

in the lg monitor i bought recently,there were some prominent scuff marks on the panel which looked like imprints left by the cloth like material in which the panel was covered in its original packaging.The monitor was enclosed in a tightly packed box and hence its quite possible that the cover had been pressing against it for quite a long time,thereby leaving those annoying marks in the process.However  as i hadn't checked it earlier,i failed to notice it.These marks caught my eye recently while i was inspecting the monitor.

The monitor itself is working fine and doesn't seem to have any flaws or defects,except for the aforementioned marks,that is,which are rather irksome.Till now,i hadn't thought of returning the monitor-but after discovering these marks,i am wondering whether returning it would be worthwhile or not.

The deadline from amazon to return the monitor ends on 30th june-should i ask them for a replacement or continue to use this monitor and turn a blind eye to those marks instead?If the replacement unit that they send me has other defects like backlight bleeding etc then it would perhaps be even more of an annoyance.So please suggest what i should do.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> in the lg monitor i bought recently,there were some prominent scuff marks on the panel which looked like imprints left by the cloth like material in which the panel was covered in its original packaging.The monitor was enclosed in a tightly packed box and hence its quite possible that the cover had been pressing against it for quite a long time,thereby leaving those annoying marks in the process.However  as i hadn't checked it earlier,i failed to notice it.These marks caught my eye recently while i was inspecting the monitor.
> 
> The monitor itself is working fine and doesn't seem to have any flaws or defects,except for the aforementioned marks,that is,which are rather irksome.Till now,i hadn't thought of returning the monitor-but after discovering these marks,i am wondering whether returning it would be worthwhile or not.
> 
> The deadline from amazon to return the monitor ends on 30th june-should i ask them for a replacement or continue to use this monitor and turn a blind eye to those marks instead?If the replacement unit that they send me has other defects like backlight bleeding etc then it would perhaps be even more of an annoyance.So please suggest what i should do.



are those anyway causing vision issue like blurred text or something like that.e those visible when the monitor is On ? If so you better get it replaced. I guess you have IPS panel but backlight bleeding can occur at any point of time later so that's no reason to replace a monitor if you are facing issues with it.

I've replaced ( under warranty ) samsung monitor panel for backlight bleeding issue so why suffer with those scuff marks. Get it replaced.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 29, 2019)

^no they are not visible when the monitor is on-one can see them only when the panel is exposed to some bright light source.

Those marks aren't causing any blurriness or other visual anomalies.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> ^no they are not visible when the monitor is on-one can see them only when the panel is exposed to some bright light source.
> 
> Those marks aren't causing any blurriness or other visual anomalies.



Then it's fine but still a concern remains if at some point later say you need to RMA the unit and the technician guys can point it as physical damage.


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2019)

I highly doubt this. Single thread score is too good to be true. 

PassMark - AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - Price performance comparison


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 28, 2019)

i have been waiting for a long time to upgrade the cpu and mobo of my system.

The ryzen 3600 looks good but the availability of lower priced motherboards for it is an important cause for concern.

Some popular tech channels on youtube have uploaded some videos recently wherein they've demonstrated certain  3rd gen ryzen cpus(such as the 3600) running successfully even on A320 chipset based motherboards.So is it a good idea to get a sub 10k board (like the Gigabyte b450m ds3h) and pair it with this cpu? Gigabyte seems to have released supposedly stable bios updates for many of their b450 boards in the last few weeks.

Also has any compatibility issues been reported with 3rd gen ryzen cpus and asus b450 motherboards?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2019)

^^I say don't take the risk especially if you have been waiting for long(whats a few more weeks of waiting if already waited so long). Keep checking reddit threads for this.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 28, 2019)

Some users have suggested that msi will be launching a few b450 max series motherboards which will work with the 3rd gen cpus out of the box.But till now there is no confirmation as to when they might be actually released.

There's already a page for b450 tomahawk max motherboard,which looks like an upgraded version of the current b450 tomahawk motherboard:

B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Some users have suggested that msi will be launching a few b450 max series motherboards which will work with the 3rd gen cpus out of the box.But till now there is no confirmation as to when they might be actually released.
> 
> There's already a page for b450 tomahawk max motherboard,which looks like an upgraded version of the current b450 tomahawk motherboard:
> 
> B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global



"AMD also announced that all motherboards that support Ryzen 3000 processors out of the box will come with a new badge to help simplify things." So let the dust settle first.

Third-Gen Ryzen Not Fully Backward Compatible, X570 Chipset Doesn't Support First-Gen Models, AMD Explains

Summary : B450 and X470 is the most compatible chip for all generations of Ryzen cpus so in compatibility front they are evn better than newer x570.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 1, 2019)

what would be the best cpu for a sub 20k build right now? A friend wants my recommendation for his next gaming build-his budget is around 24k for cpu+ram+mobo.

I originally wanted to suggest the ryzen 5 1600,but he's leaning towards i5 9400f as he's under the impression that it would be faster for gaming.

So which one should he get for his pc?Will the i5 9400f be able to run all games comfortably for the next 4-5 years?Or will the ryzen cpu be more future proof as it has 12 threads?


----------



## icebags (Aug 2, 2019)

if you can manage a 3400g build with A320 mobo, it'ts a decent build @ < 20k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> what would be the best cpu for a sub 20k build right now? A friend wants my recommendation for his next gaming build-his budget is around 24k for cpu+ram+mobo.
> 
> I originally wanted to suggest the ryzen 5 1600,but he's leaning towards i5 9400f as he's under the impression that it would be faster for gaming.
> 
> So which one should he get for his pc?Will the i5 9400f be able to run all games comfortably for the next 4-5 years?Or will the ryzen cpu be more future proof as it has 12 threads?


i5 9400f hands down unless alternative is Ryzen 3600 which is not possible in 24k budget currently.



icebags said:


> if you can manage a 3400g build with A320 mobo, it'ts a decent build @ < 20k.


People are having issues running ryzen 3xxx series with even costly B450/X470 mobos currently not to mention most A320 mobos won't even get the bios update for ryzen 3xxx processors.


----------



## nac (Aug 2, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> what would be the best cpu for a sub 20k build right now? A friend wants my recommendation for his next gaming build-his budget is around 24k for cpu+ram+mobo.
> 
> I originally wanted to suggest the ryzen 5 1600,but he's leaning towards i5 9400f as he's under the impression that it would be faster for gaming.
> 
> So which one should he get for his pc?Will the i5 9400f be able to run all games comfortably for the next 4-5 years?Or will the ryzen cpu be more future proof as it has 12 threads?


Assuming he doesn't have GPU with him right now, 9400F won't fit in his budget with GT 1030.
As icebag said, 34ooG seems like a good choice for the budget. If he wants stronger single core performance for his gaming then either compromise on CPU and go with i3 or spend more and get 9400F.

3400G+B450+8GB - 23k
9100F+B360+8GB+1030 - 23.5k
1600+B450+8GB+1030 - 26.5k
8400/9400+B360+8GB - ~26 - 27k
9400F+B360+8GB+1030 - 28.5k


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 2, 2019)

He already has a 1060 6gb, and wants to get 2 8gb ddr4 modules to run in dual channel config. For Intel cpus, does ram speed matter all that much?


----------



## nac (Aug 2, 2019)

Then it's obvious, 9400F is the one in this budget. I find 16 gigs of RAM is too much for the current budget/rig. You can always increase ram capacity later if needed and 8gb is good enough for 1080p gaming. So it's wise to get a better quality motherboard now and 8GB ram.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> He already has a 1060 6gb, and wants to get 2 8gb ddr4 modules to run in dual channel config. For Intel cpus, does ram speed matter all that much?


Only Z series mobo can run ram above 2666MHz but seeing that there isn't much price difference between 2400/2666 & 3000MHz ram,it is better to get 3000MHz ram.


----------



## icebags (Aug 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> i5 9400f hands down unless alternative is Ryzen 3600 which is not possible in 24k budget currently.
> 
> 
> People are having issues running ryzen 3xxx series with even costly B450/X470 mobos currently not to mention most A320 mobos won't even get the bios update for ryzen 3xxx processors.


as i heard, there are new firmware for A320 motherboards from respective makers. you need to get the bios properly flashed before installing 3xxx series apu. right now probably A320 is not coming with these bios from factories, but probably they will do it later in a few months.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2019)

icebags said:


> as i heard, there are new firmware for A320 motherboards from respective makers. you need to get the bios properly flashed before installing 3xxx series apu. right now probably A320 is not coming with these bios from factories, but probably they will do it later in a few months.


B450/X470 mobos already facing issues because of bios chip being not large enough to accommodate bios update resulting in manufacturers releasing a "lite version" of bios which cuts down current features to enable ryzen 3xxx support to keep bios size small enough to fit on chip.A320 mobos usually have even smaller bios chips so don't expect a smooth journey.Certainly not worth the risk.


----------



## icebags (Aug 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> B450/X470 mobos already facing issues because of bios chip being not large enough to accommodate bios update resulting in manufacturers releasing a "lite version" of bios which cuts down current features to enable ryzen 3xxx support to keep bios size small enough to fit on chip.A320 mobos usually have even smaller bios chips so don't expect a smooth journey.Certainly not worth the risk.



may be in couple of months there will be mobos wither larger bioschips. or optimized firmware, without the feature cutoffs.

apart from that, people are not complaining much here. may be i need to look deeper, idk.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 2, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> what would be the best cpu for a sub 20k build right now? A friend wants my recommendation for his next gaming build-his budget is around 24k for cpu+ram+mobo.
> 
> I originally wanted to suggest the ryzen 5 1600,but he's leaning towards i5 9400f as he's under the impression that it would be faster for gaming.
> 
> So which one should he get for his pc?Will the i5 9400f be able to run all games comfortably for the next 4-5 years?Or will the ryzen cpu be more future proof as it has 12 threads?


That i5 9400F is much better for gaming than R5 1600, but it lacks iGPU like Ryzen, so you would need a dGPU for the system to boot. But as a platform, AMD ones are better & more futureproof.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 26, 2019)

Of all the online websites like primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot and vedantcomputers which one gives or provides FREE shipping to home.
I have a limited budget, that's why...
Please reply. Thanks...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2019)

None(outside of sales) but theitdepot offers free shipping to Chennai,Bangalore & New Delhi pin codes.Also shipping won't cost much except for heavy products like psu & cabinet.


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2019)

When I first ordered there was no payment gateway charges or shipping charges or at least for the products I bought two years back. Infact I didn't even know they do charge for that. Later I heard that they charge for shipping and gateway. But during diwali and festivals they give free shipping and/or no gateway charges. Recently there were such offers for Independence day sale.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 27, 2019)

there are 2 b450 max boards available at md right now,one being the tomahawk,other being gaming plus.

Which is the better one of these 2?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> there are 2 b450 max boards available at md right now,one being the tomahawk,other being gaming plus.
> 
> Which is the better one of these 2?


None at these prices(12k+),theitdepot seems to be selling tomahawk max B450 for 10200 but it may also be a pricing error as non-max version is also listed at same price.Call them to confirm & if tomahawk max is available for 10200 then order from there.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 27, 2019)

12k is just too much for these b450 boards-dealers like md,vedant etc are simply trying to rip customers off with their inflated prices of these products which aren't supposed to cost anything more than 10k.

the main usp of these b450 mainboards is their relatively low price-but if they are priced so exorbitantly it defeats the whole purpose of getting one,thereby making x570 boards a better choice in such cases.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2019)

Asrock B450 Pro 4 for 7k seems like a decent option with recent reddit threads suggesting it works fine with Ryzen 3xxx for typical usage.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2019)

ASUS GEFORCE RTX 2080 ROG STRIX OC EDITION 8GB GDDR6

Why there's a sale on Vedant? The prices are good. Why they want to clear the stocks so badly?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> ASUS GEFORCE RTX 2080 ROG STRIX OC EDITION 8GB GDDR6
> 
> Why there's a sale on Vedant? The prices are good. Why they want to clear the stocks so badly?


Ganesh Chaturti sales, want to attract attention maybe.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Ganesh Chaturti sales, want to attract attention maybe.


Oh. I didn't know they did this kind of sale apart from Diwali and the prices are really good. Primeabgb too had 2070 GPUs at 35k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 3, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Oh. I didn't know they did this kind of sale apart from Diwali and the prices are really good. Primeabgb too had 2070 GPUs at 35k.


I'm seeing such sales for first time as well.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 3, 2019)

Interesting deals. I wonder what the reason is. Our retailers normally don't price drop this much even for clearing stock. This is less than the US pricing.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 5, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Interesting deals. I wonder what the reason is. Our retailers normally don't price drop this much even for clearing stock. This is less than the US pricing.


No, it still isn't less than US prices. 2070 is like $430 in many places, ~31k INR & 2080 for $620, ~45k INR. But yeah, very close.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 5, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> No, it still isn't less than US prices. 2070 is like $430 in many places, ~31k INR & 2080 for $620, ~45k INR. But yeah, very close.



I was looking at this one:
ASUS GEFORCE RTX 2060 PHOENIX EDITION 6GB GDDR6
Asus GeForce RTX 2060 6 GB Phoenix Fan Video Card
Lowest price in US is 335$ ~ 24K (without tax) for that particular model. And vedant is selling it at 22K. Previously it was 21K INR. Base price is 23K INR.

Also this one:
ASUS ROG STRIX GEFORCE RTX 2070 ADVANCED 8GB GAMING GDDR6
36K INR
Asus GeForce RTX 2070 8 GB STRIX GAMING Advanced Video Card
505$ ~ 36.3K INR (without tax)

And this one:
ASUS GEFORCE RTX 2080 TURBO 8GB GDDR6
41K INR
Choose A Video Card
Lowest price of RTX 2080 is 690$ ~ 49.5K INR (without tax)


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 5, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> I was looking at this one:
> ASUS GEFORCE RTX 2060 PHOENIX EDITION 6GB GDDR6
> Asus GeForce RTX 2060 6 GB Phoenix Fan Video Card
> Lowest price in US is 335$ ~ 24K (without tax) for that particular model. And vedant is selling it at 22K. Previously it was 21K INR. Base price is 23K INR.
> ...


These prices are like one-time offers. I have seen RTX 2060 for $290 (~21k), $330 is regular rate these days. Still, I think that single fan RTX 2060 was going for 19k, which is pretty low, but the bad cooler design is something to be wary about. 

People who follow tech won't buy or recommend RTX 2070 for $500 & RTX 2080 at $700 due to Super variants. 2070S is a good 10% better for similar price, but those Super varaints usually get sold out pretty soon once listed at those prices. The additional taxes surely increase prices here.

A place to look for deals in US, apparently RTX 2070 was on clearance sale for $295 a week ago:
reddit.com: search results - flair_name:"GPU"


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 25, 2019)

i5 9400f is quite popular for its low price tag-but it seems to have a pretty low base clock speed of 2.9 ghz-despite that,how does it manage to perform quite well even in cpu demanding tasks like gaming?

Is it a good idea to buy this cpu for building a low cost gaming pc?

Will its lower clock speed and low thread count (contrary to amd's offerings that have 12 threads like ryzen 2600 etc)cause any issues when it comes to running more demanding titles that respond more favourably to higher clocked cpus with multiple threads?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2019)

Base cock doesn't matter,what matters is the turbo clock. 9400f is very popular especially because of its gaming performance so no need to even ask about its gaming performance. You would need at least a ryzen 3600 to compete with it & even then 3600 is just a bit faster(~10% I think) than 9400f.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 26, 2019)

Are these 9th gen intel cpus vulnerable to meltdown,spectre and other such issues that are known to affect intel cpus?

Also, do they produce more heat than their predecessors? Can i reuse my old hyper tx3 cooler with this cpu?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2019)

Even evo 212 is not good enough for decent overclocking of 6 cores 9th gen in hot climate like India.Best a hyper 212 evo can do with 6 cores 9th gen is run it without thermal throttling at stock with heavy processor loads(90%+).


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 26, 2019)

i have no plan of OC'ing the cpu-will run it at stock speeds only.In that case will hyper tx3 suffice for keeping its temps below 70/80c under load?

Also are entry level after market coolers like cooler master h410r adequate for cooling the ryzen 3600 cpu?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't think tx3 will be enough for i5 8400/9400 but may be it can work(tx3 is after all a bit behind 212 evo in terms of performance). H410r won't be better than stock cooler of ryzen 3600(which is also build by coolermaster btw),it may even be a little worse.Stay with stock cooler on ryzen 3600 until you are hitting 70-75C+ regularly & then think about getting a good cpu cooler.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 27, 2019)

I read somewhere that amd's stock coolers ship with too much thermal paste, thus when one needs to remove the processor from the socket, separating it from the hsf becomes a problem as the cpu often sticks with the hsf because of the excessive cpu paste.

Is this also the case with wraith stealth coolers that are included with ryzen 3600?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2019)

I only found this & this issue doesn't seem to be widespread(aka you have to be unlucky typical user to face this issue). As for power users who regularly change their cpu cooler/paste,they probably wouldn't use the stock cooler/paste in the first place.
*www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/agiy4y/warning_about_the_stock_paste_on_the_2700xs/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 29, 2019)

Does Computer Parts, Gaming accessories,Gaming  Laptops, Electronics, and More - theitdepot.com charge any payment gateway amount?
As I am very close to Chennai (just 185kms north)
I have chosen Computer Parts, Gaming accessories,Gaming  Laptops, Electronics, and More - theitdepot.com rather than primeabgb, vedantcomputers, mdcomputers etc
Please suggest as I am going to buy a full PC soon...
Thanks...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Payment gateway charges are paid by merchant to payment gateway provider for processing cards/internet banking/wallets payments & is independent of physical distance of customer. Delivery charges should be less & if you want to avoid payment gateway charges then you can talk to them over phone/email(prefer both as email is a written record) to transfer money directly to their account via neft/imps/upi which won't attract any payment gateway charges as it is direct transfer between two accounts.Primeabgb does this where you can talk to them & directly get a quote which you need to deposit in their account & there will be no payment gateway charges.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Payment gateway charges are paid by merchant to payment gateway provider for processing cards/internet banking/wallets payments & is independent of physical distance of customer. Delivery charges should be less & if you want to avoid payment gateway charges then you can talk to them over phone/email(prefer both as email is a written record) to transfer money directly to their account via neft/imps/upi which won't attract any payment gateway charges as it is direct transfer between two accounts.Primeabgb does this where you can talk to them & directly get a quote which you need to deposit in their account & there will be no payment gateway charges.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Thanks for the reply.


Glad to help.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 2, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what kind of temps i can expect while using a ryzen 2600 with stock cooler(for gaming)?


Do the third gen ryzen cpus run hotter than 2nd gen ryzen (eg ryzen 3600)?

Is buying an aftermarket cooler such as hyper 212 evo essential for a ryzen 2600?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2019)

3rd gen ryzen run hotter than 2nd gen & I think 1-2 members here already posted their temps for 3600 running on stock cooler.Manually overclocking 3500 won't gain much because of how boost clock works anyway.First use processor with stock cooler for few days & then only decide whether or which cpu cooler to buy depending on temps reached during usage.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 3, 2019)

is it a good idea to pair ryzen 5 2600 with asus prime b450 m-a?

Will it be a decent setup for gaming?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2019)

As long as you don't do heavy overclocking(processor as well as integrated vega graphics) then it should be ok but why B450m-a when asus tuf b450m gaming pro is there,it is much better than b450m-a. As for gaming,it all depends on graphics card & ryzen 5 2600 should be able to handle a 1660Ti but it will obviously be behind i5.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 4, 2019)

for pure gaming,will the i5 9400f be better in the long run than the r5 2600?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> for pure gaming,will the i5 9400f be better in the long run than the r5 2600?


I think your recent posts in this thread(& elsewhere) alone can make an entire thread for pc config suggestions  Just open a new thread in pc config section.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 28, 2019)

Is cooler master ma610p a good cooler? Can it be used with am4 cpus on an entry level a320 mobo ?

Will it be possible to fit this in a corsair spec 01 case?


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2019)

^wont fit. Get a low profile Noctua cooler or an AIO
You could've Google that yourself tho.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Is cooler master ma610p a good cooler? Can it be used with am4 cpus on an entry level a320 mobo ?


Why would you use an aftermarket cooler on an entry level a320 mobo in the first place because all such mobos have poor VRMs not able to handle the processors that actually need a good aftermarket cooler?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 28, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Is cooler master ma610p a good cooler? Can it be used with am4 cpus on an entry level a320 mobo ?


If you are planning to pair it with an APU, they already come with a cooler which is good enough. If not, spend that 4k on getting a B450 mobo instead.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 28, 2019)

Ok, if it doesn't fit in corsair spec 01 then its not worth getting anyway.I was planning to build a new system with a r5 1600 cpu and an a320 mobo( to keep the costs down) . Will a r5 1600 operate properly on such a motherboard? The cooler was intended for use with this system only.

Is this cooler bigger in height than hyper 212?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Ok, if it doesn't fit in corsair spec 01 then its not worth getting anyway.I was planning to build a new system with a r5 1600 cpu and an a320 mobo( to keep the costs down) . Will a r5 1600 operate properly on such a motherboard? The cooler was intended for use with this system only.
> 
> Is this cooler bigger in height than hyper 212?


Sure if you want to take a risk or regret later in future,don't go below asrock b450 pro 4/gigabyte b450m ds3h for ryzen 1600.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 28, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Ok, if it doesn't fit in corsair spec 01 then its not worth getting anyway.I was planning to build a new system with a r5 1600 cpu and an a320 mobo( to keep the costs down)


R5 1600 comes with a cooler (1600x doesn't). You'd be wasting OC potential of 1600 by using it on a A320 mobo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 29, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Is cooler master ma610p a good cooler? Can it be used with am4 cpus on an entry level a320 mobo ?
> 
> Will it be possible to fit this in a corsair spec 01 case?


CM Hyper 212 is the community's favorite budget cooler. That being said, a lot of AMD CPU does include a box cooler, 1600 surely does. As others said, don't buy A320 mobo, get at least a budget B450 one like Gigabyte B450M DS3H (6.5k). The AsRock B450 Pro4 & Asus TUF B450 for 8k are definitely the recommended choices.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2019)

^^There are two asus tuf b450--gaming plus & gaming pro(which is better but also less availability).


----------



## Neo (Dec 1, 2019)

Where can I find the Asus X570 Strix-I Mini ITX motherboard? I checked prime, md and vedant but in vain


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2019)

Neo said:


> Where can I find the Asus X570 Strix-I Mini ITX motherboard? I checked prime, md and vedant but in vain


You will have to directly contact an asus distributor(details may be found on asus site) to see if they can arrange one for you but I doubt your chances. Better to contact eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit who is official gigabyte rep & has been quite helpful(usually there is not much quality difference between m-itx versions of different manufacturers).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2019)

Master Hardware Price List
*www.deltapage.com/content/price.htm


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 27, 2019)

I think the first post should be updated since this is a sticky.......


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2019)

gagan_kumar said:


> I think the first post should be updated since this is a sticky.......


Will do along with some other sticky thread post updates in next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## toofan (Jan 5, 2020)

Why the prices of ssd's suddenly increasing?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2020)

toofan said:


> Why the prices of ssd's suddenly increasing?


Maybe because of Iranian Crisis?


----------



## toofan (Jan 5, 2020)

What Iran has to do with ssd.

And price raise is seen from 1st orr 2nd of jan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2020)

toofan said:


> Why the prices of ssd's suddenly increasing?


Time to get your SSD buying done… NAND flash prices set to rise by 40% in 2020


----------



## quicky008 (May 16, 2020)

When will intel's 10xxx cpus and cheaper h410 mobos be launched in india?

As of now various retailers are advertising the more expensive 490 series boards even though the cpus themselves are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> When will intel's 10xxx cpus and cheaper h410 mobos be launched in india?
> 
> As of now various retailers are advertising the more expensive 490 series boards even though the cpus themselves are nowhere to be seen.


Going by the past trend, intel budget/cheapest series mobos always launch in the end after all the other mobo series are launched.


----------



## TigerKing (May 16, 2020)

SSD and HDD prices will increase or decrease after lockdown?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> SSD and HDD prices will increase or decrease after lockdown?


SSD prices were already expected to be increased globally by up to 40% this year even before the coronavirus situation(news articles started coming up in late Dec/early Jan itself). This has already happened. Crucial MX500 250gb sata 2.5" ssd used to be available for ~3300 in Dec but its current price is ~4400 which is a 33% increase in price.

I don't expect hdd prices to increase globally outside of stock shortage as all hdd are imported in India & because of coronavirus situation global supply/transport chains are severely affected. Once the production/transportation resumes to its former status then I expect prices as usual for hdd.


----------



## TigerKing (May 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> SSD prices were already expected to be increased globally by up to 40% this year even before the coronavirus situation(news articles started coming up in late Dec/early Jan itself). This has already happened. Crucial MX500 250gb sata 2.5" ssd used to be available for ~3300 in Dec but its current price is ~4400 which is a 33% increase in price.
> 
> I don't expect hdd prices to increase globally outside of stock shortage as all hdd are imported in India & because of coronavirus situation global supply/transport chains are severely affected. Once the production/transportation resumes to its former status then I expect prices as usual for hdd.


Thank you.


----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> SSD prices were already expected to be increased globally by up to 40% this year even before the coronavirus situation(news articles started coming up in late Dec/early Jan itself). This has already happened. Crucial MX500 250gb sata 2.5" ssd used to be available for ~3300 in Dec but its current price is ~4400 which is a 33% increase in price.
> 
> I don't expect hdd prices to increase globally outside of stock shortage as all hdd are imported in India & because of coronavirus situation global supply/transport chains are severely affected. Once the production/transportation resumes to its former status then I expect prices as usual for hdd.



Same for GPU also?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 18, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Same for GPU also?


Can't say about it but only ssd prices were/are supposed to increase globally by as much as 40% even before coronavirus situation.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can't say about it but only ssd prices were/are supposed to increase globally by as much as 40% even before coronavirus situation.



why ?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 20, 2020)

topgear said:


> why ?


SSDs May Get Pricey This Year With NAND Prices Expected to Rise 40%


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2020)

topgear said:


> why ?


*geek.digit.in/community/threads/ti...lash-prices-set-to-rise-by-40-in-2020.207669/


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2020)

MSI Service Centre (I sent my AM4 Mobo to this centre which is directed by their CC upon my Mobo reaching them, they called me about the problem I am facing) 
MSI SERVICE CENTER

305-SIDDARTH BUILDING 96
NEHRU PLACE, NEW DELHI-110019 011-45531001 9756851864/7017883066


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> MSI Service Centre (I sent my AM4 Mobo to this centre which is directed by their CC upon my Mobo reaching them, they called me about the problem I am facing)
> MSI SERVICE CENTER
> 
> 305-SIDDARTH BUILDING 96
> NEHRU PLACE, NEW DELHI-110019 011-45531001 9756851864/7017883066


??


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> ??


Existing/ Working MSI Service Centre

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Existing/ Working MSI Service Centre
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


This thread is for discussing prices & specs, create a new thread in Service & RMA watch section.


----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2020)

Need help between these 2 HDDs.

Seagate barracuda - ₹3149
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/seagate-barracuda-st1000dm010-1tb-hdd/Seagate Skyhawk - ₹3150
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...-1tb-st1000vx005-surveillance-3-5-hard-drive/


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Need help between these 2 HDDs.
> 
> Seagate barracuda - ₹3149
> *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/seagate-barracuda-st1000dm010-1tb-hdd/Seagate Skyhawk - ₹3150
> *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...-1tb-st1000vx005-surveillance-3-5-hard-drive/


Seagate Barracuda & WD Blue are common consumer HDDs. Skyhawk seems to have 1 year additional warranty & out of stock.


----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Seagate Barracuda & WD Blue are common consumer HDDs. Skyhawk seems to have 1 year additional warranty & out of stock.


I need performance comparison. for 8-10 hrs total usage and 2-3 hrs high usage.
What things they cover under warranty for HDD?
(Similarly What things crucial cover under warranty for SSD? MX500?)
They are charging +₹350 for zone 1 in Mumbai. I mailed them asking for lists and charges in different zones of Mumbai.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> I need performance comparison. for 8-10 hrs total usage and 2-3 hrs high usage.
> What things they cover under warranty for HDD?
> (Similarly What things crucial cover under warranty for SSD? MX500?)
> They are charging +₹350 for zone 1 in Mumbai. I mailed them asking for lists and charges in different zones of Mumbai.


Forget about "performance comparison" when talking about hdd nowadays unless you are planning on using it as windows drive in which case it is not recommended at all compared to ssd. HDD warranty covers everything except physical damage(aka no dropping) & electrical damage(aka no psu blew taking up hdd with it) & very rare wrong firmware update(which you should not do anyways unless instructed by manufacturer itself). Also when it comes to hdd don't look at warranty because warranty only covers hdd but not the data within it & most of the time the data inside hdd is much more valuable than hdd itself. Always keep backup of important data in another hdd/ssd/online storage because no hdd/ssd is failure proof.


----------



## quicky008 (May 29, 2020)

Can any speculate on the likely price of 10400 and 10400f cpus when they are released in India?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Can any speculate on the likely price of 10400 and 10400f cpus when they are released in India?


Nothing, it will all depend on economic condition of world/India a few weeks/months from now.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Can any speculate on the likely price of 10400 and 10400f cpus when they are released in India?


Best case, 10400F at 14-15k IMO


----------



## aby geek (Jun 4, 2020)

Found this can we get a clearer estimate based on this?
*www.techquila.co.in/full-intel-10th-gen-comet-lake-cpu-lineup-price-leaked-online-ahead-of-launch/
Pc gamer said a few weeks ago that the lowest level i3 is 122usd.


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2020)

Thread unstuck.


----------

